# Ebay - Kuriositäten - Sammelthread



## gurkenfolie (24. Mai 2005)

ehm:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=100249&item=7158720026&rd=1

ist sowas überhaupt rechtens?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Mai 2005)

Ganz klar - nein. Wenn der Steuersatz nicht in Auftrag / Lizenz von Chris King gefertigt wurde, aber als solcher verkauft wird ist das glatter Betrug. Ich würde da mal nachhaken. Eventuell interessiert das ja die Exekutive.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (24. Mai 2005)

Nein, soweit ich weiß, ist dies Verboten.


----------



## Lindo (25. Mai 2005)

Ob die Exekutive bis Indonesien reicht?!


----------



## Bozopelli (25. Mai 2005)

1. Sollte die Exekutive in Indonesien nicht zuletzt auch wegen der hohen Spendengelder nach der Flutkatastrophe bedacht sein dort einzuschreiten (insofern es die indonesische judikative und Legeslative so vorsehen, bzw. diese Gewaltentrennung dort überhaupt existiert (könnte ja sein, dass die Judge Dreds da haben...   ).

2. Sollte es ebay.de nicht egal sein wenn auf Ihrem Portal Plagiate angeboten werden, egal woher sie kommen.


----------



## maxblass (25. Mai 2005)

naja, es ist ja als nicht- original gekenzeichnet.
hier wird doch eigendlich nur eine wahre verkauft, die einer anderen gewaltig ähnlich sieht!?!?    kenn mich mit solchen rechtsgeschichten aber auch nicht aus....


----------



## Bozopelli (25. Mai 2005)

Es steht Chriss King drauf, also sollte auch Chriss King drinsein und Chris King sollte an dem Verkauf mitverdienen.

Ausserdem sagt der Verkäufer selbst, das es ein Nachbau ist und der ist garantiert nicht von Chris King authorisiert.

Es gibt da keinen rechtlichen Spielraum. Der Erwerb oder Besitz solcher Plagiate ist in D verboten. Wer erwischt wird muss im günstigsten Fall mit der Beschlagnahmung der Ware rechnen (gibts nie wieder zurück) und wird im schlimmsten Fall angezeigt und gegebenenfalls Verurteilt (wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft grade nix besseres zu tun hat...).


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (25. Mai 2005)

Wenn Christ King druf stehen wuerde, waers ok, aber da der OrgName druf ist, ist es verboten.

Nun kann der Verkaeufer sich nichtmal mit der Ausrede "Ich wusste nicht, dass es eine Faelschung ist" rausreden, da er ja sagt "Es ist KEIN Org."


----------



## Bozopelli (26. Mai 2005)

Auch wenn Christ King oder Criss Keng draufstehen würde wärs verboten wenn die Form der des originals entspricht, denn im Allgemeinen ist nicht nur der Name sondern auch das Gebrauchsmuster geschützt und teilweise bestimmte Funktionsweisen patentiert und somit auch (rechtlich) vor Nachahmung geschützt.

Dieser Schutz geht teilweise sogar soweit, dass eine Kopie zum Privaten Gebrauch verboten ist (bei Musik sind Privatkopien ja teilweise noch erlaubt solange kein Kopierschutz umgangen werden muss). Wenn nun z.B. ein Schreiner meint, sich für sein Wohnzimmer ein bestimmtes Designersofa nachzubauen, so ist dies (zumindest in Deutschland) verboten, auch wenn er das Sofa gar nicht weiterverkaufen will.


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (26. Mai 2005)

btw: 
wer schraubt sich denn wissentlich einen fake-chris-king ran? wenn ich einen chrtis king fahre (was ich tue), dann wegen der überragenden haltbarkeit.


----------



## Santa Cruiser (26. Mai 2005)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:
			
		

> btw:
> wer schraubt sich denn wissentlich einen fake-chris-king ran?



Bis zur Eisdiele und zurück wird's wohl langen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AchseDesBoesen (26. Mai 2005)

Santa Cruiser schrieb:
			
		

> Bis zur Eisdiele und zurück wird's wohl langen...


"wo hast du die schrammen im gesicht her? tremalzo?"

"nein, ku'damm. bin an der ampel nicht schnell genug aus meinen fake-egg-beatern rausgekommen ..."


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (26. Mai 2005)

Aja, und zum Angeben auch...

Ich wuerds aber nicht machen und dieses mir nicht kaufen.


----------



## Regengott (26. Mai 2005)

Hat wohl irgendjemand bemerkt, jedenfalls ist das Angebot von Ebay weg!

Regengott


----------



## atua (26. Mai 2005)

Bozopelli schrieb:
			
		

> ...Der Erwerb oder Besitz solcher Plagiate ist in D verboten. Wer erwischt wird muss im günstigsten Fall mit der Beschlagnahmung der Ware rechnen (gibts nie wieder zurück) und wird im schlimmsten Fall angezeigt und gegebenenfalls Verurteilt (wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft grade nix besseres zu tun hat...).




gilt das auch für gefakte nike-socken & co.??


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (26. Mai 2005)

Ja, zumindest laut Ebay.


----------



## skoske (26. Mai 2005)

Das gilt für alle gefälschten oder nachgeahmten markenrechtlich geschützten Artikel, egal ob Kleidung, Technik, Nahrung etc.

Seit einiger Zeit ist sogar die Einfuhr dieser Artikel in die EU untersagt, was dazu führt, dass es einigen Leuten in der Türkei und Bulgarien gar nicht gefällt, in die EU aufgenommen zu werden.

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es eine sog. 10% Regel. D.h. man darf Artikel vertreiben und erwerben, die mindestens 10% vom Original abweichen und nicht irreführend oder vorsätzlich als das Original vertrieben werden.

Beispiel: Ich besaß mal ein Kassettenradio mit dem Namen Panasonix (mit x! am Ende).

Gruß, Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (26. Mai 2005)

Viele haben es so gemacht, dass sie Beispielsweise in dieTürkei gefahren sind, haben sich Handtaschen und aehnliches von Armani und sowas gekauft und diese dann in D bei Ebay fuer wahnsinnige Preise weiterverkauft.
Ein Leihe konnte das Org nicht von der Faelschung unterscheiden und in D war der illegale Handel nicht so verbreitet, dass man darauf geachtet haette und damit gerechnet, dass man betrogen werden koennte.

Nun soll Ebay angeblich mehr auf sowas achten...
KA, ob es stimmt.

Bei Adidas Artikeln soll es hart zu gehen, denn Adidas selbst ueberwacht dieses.

Das Problem ist nur, dass ich nicht weiß, ob die das wirklich machen oder es nur zur Abschreckung dienen soll.
Angeblich wird jedes Vergehen von Adidas bzw. einer anderen Firma vors Gericht gebracht...


----------



## nismo2002 (26. Mai 2005)

Bozopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn Christ King oder Criss Keng draufstehen würde wärs verboten wenn die Form der des originals entspricht, denn im Allgemeinen ist nicht nur der Name sondern auch das Gebrauchsmuster geschützt und teilweise bestimmte Funktionsweisen patentiert und somit auch (rechtlich) vor Nachahmung geschützt.


Aber nur in den Ländern, für die das Patent/Gebrauchsmuster beantragt wurde! 
Leider werden die Plagiate dann immer in genau den anderen Ländern hergestellt und kommen über Schleichwege zurück nach Europa/ Dtl. und werden dort dann unrechtmässig verkauft.
Hierbei wird sich oft auch des Tricks bedient, das Produkt nicht 100% gleich dem Original aussehen zu lassen (design und Schriftzug) und es als nicht original zu verkaufen.



			
				Bozopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn nun z.B. ein Schreiner meint, sich für sein Wohnzimmer ein bestimmtes Designersofa nachzubauen, so ist dies (zumindest in Deutschland) verboten, auch wenn er das Sofa gar nicht weiterverkaufen will.


Falsch, der Schreiner kann sich nachbauen, was er will! Nur der Handel mit dieser Ware ist untersagt.


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (26. Mai 2005)

Wenigstens scheint Chris King reagiert zu haben, denn die Auktion wurde vorzeitig geschlossen.
Am Abend des 24.05. erhielten sie von mir folgende E-Mail:

_Hi!

I'd like to inform you guys about an auction I just found on Ebay Germany (link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=100249&item=7158720026&rd=1#ebayphotohosting). Someone from Bali, Indonesia obviously tries to sell CK head set clones. His description translates as follows:

Put up for auction is a brand-new Chris King 1 1/8 head set "Rasta" style.

This head set is a clone but it looks remarkably like the original! Weight 160 grams. Sealed bearings as shown on the picture.

Besides the fact that the German text is full of spelling mistakes I think that in the interest of the reputation of your company you should contact Ebay, Germany to put an end to this fraud - and maybe even find out about the seller. I'm an owner of one of your (original) steel sets and in the interest of my physical health I wouldn't wanna deal with a fake "CK" head set from Indonesia.

Greetz
Matthias_


30 Minuten später kam bereits die Antwort:


_Hello Matthias, 
Thank you for bringing this to our attention. We really appreciate your support. 

Best regards,
Katie Slaven
Sales
King Cycle Group
800.523.6008_


Vielleicht haken sie auch mal nach, woher genau dieser ganze Müll im großen Stil kommt.

/PF


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (26. Mai 2005)

nismo2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur in den Ländern, für die das Patent/Gebrauchsmuster beantragt wurde!
> Leider werden die Plagiate dann immer in genau den anderen Ländern hergestellt und kommen über Schleichwege zurück nach Europa/ Dtl. und werden dort dann unrechtmässig verkauft.
> Hierbei wird sich oft auch des Tricks bedient, das Produkt nicht 100% gleich dem Original aussehen zu lassen (design und Schriftzug) und es als nicht original zu verkaufen.
> 
> ...



Ja, soweit ich weiß, darf der Schreiner dies nachbauen.
Nur nicht verkaufen^^

@Panzerfaust

Wieso großer Stil?
Es wurde doch nur versuch diesen einen zu verkaufen, oder?
Da gibt es tausende Möglichkeiten sich rauszureden.
Man kann einfach sagen, man hat es auf dem Flomarkt im Urlaub gekauft und moechte es nun verkaufen.
Und schon ist die Schleife unterbrochen und die Produktion geht weiter^^


----------



## moo (26. Mai 2005)

Kann jemand mit Sicherheit sagen, daß das Teil auf dem Foto nicht echt ist?
Ich finde, daß es sehr echt aussieht. Vielleicht könnte einer der CK-Besitzer mal sagen, ob es offensichtliche Unterschiede zwischen dem Teil auf dem Foto und echten CK-Headsets gibt.


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (26. Mai 2005)

Es reicht doch schon, wenn er in seiner Beschreibung schreibt
"Es ist NICHT echt!"

Wieso sollte er das sonst tun?
Haette er geschrieben, es ist echt, so haette er mehr bekommen.

Egal, ob gut oder super, Faelschung ist verboten!
Auch, wenn die Faelschung besser als Org ist...
hehehe, das gibts auch manchmal


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (26. Mai 2005)

Xtreme-Powerrid schrieb:
			
		

> Haette er geschrieben, es ist echt, so haette er mehr bekommen.


typischer fall von zuviel gekifft. rasta-style eben ...


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (26. Mai 2005)

Xtreme-Powerrid schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]
> 
> Wieso großer Stil?
> Es wurde doch nur versuch diesen einen zu verkaufen, oder?
> Da gibt es tausende Möglichkeiten sich rauszureden...


Weil es für genau diese Fälle Wirtschaftsdetekteien gibt, die anhand von Verkäufern wie unserem Indonesier versuchen, die Kette zurückzuverfolgen. Wie beim Drogenhandel, da stürzt man sich ja auch nicht auf den Kleindealer, wenn man der Drahtzieher habhaft werden möchte. 

/PF


----------



## Bozopelli (26. Mai 2005)

nismo2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch, der Schreiner kann sich nachbauen, was er will! Nur der Handel mit dieser Ware ist untersagt.



NEIN!

Ich darf mir auch nicht das gleiche Haus wie mein Nachbar anhand dessen Plänen bauen ohne das Einverständnis des Architekten der dieses geplant hat.
Der Plan ist zwar Eigentum des bauherren und somit darf er mir den Plan ohne weiteres zeigen, kopieren oder auchschenken wenn er will. Das darauf geplante Objekt ist jedoch geistiges Eigentum des Architekten und darf nicht ohne dessen Einverständnis als Grundlage für ein Bauvorhaben genommen werden.

Genauso verhält es sich mit anderen Objekten (Möbeln, Kunstwerken etc.).
Man KANN das durchaus tun und wenn man diese Artikel für sich herstellt ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sowas bemerkt und zur Anzeige gebracht wird seh unwahrscheinlich. Verboten ist es trotzdem.
Ein weiterer kritischer Punkt an der Sache ist die oben angesprochene 10 % Regel: Es wird beim Möbelbau wohl darauf hinauslaufen, das die Proportionen nur Geschätzt werden können, weil keine Pläne oder Originale zum Nachmessen vorhanden sind und somit nicht 100% identisch sind.

Ich beziehe mich auf´den 1:1 Nachbau eines Gebrauchsmustergeschützten Objekts und der ist definitiv auch bei ausschliesslich privater Verwendung strafbar!


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (26. Mai 2005)

Panzerfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Weil es für genau diese Fälle Wirtschaftsdetekteien gibt, die anhand von Verkäufern wie unserem Indonesier versuchen, die Kette zurückzuverfolgen. Wie beim Drogenhandel, da stürzt man sich ja auch nicht auf den Kleindealer, wenn man der Drahtzieher habhaft werden möchte.
> 
> /PF



aaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
wieder was neues dazugelernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (27. Mai 2005)

Bozopelli schrieb:
			
		

> NEIN!
> 
> Ich darf mir auch nicht das gleiche Haus wie mein Nachbar anhand dessen Plänen bauen ohne das Einverständnis des Architekten der dieses geplant hat.
> Der Plan ist zwar Eigentum des bauherren und somit darf er mir den Plan ohne weiteres zeigen, kopieren oder auchschenken wenn er will. Das darauf geplante Objekt ist jedoch geistiges Eigentum des Architekten und darf nicht ohne dessen Einverständnis als Grundlage für ein Bauvorhaben genommen werden.
> ...


Du haust da aber Äppel und Birnchen zusammen.

Äppel:
Ich sprach doch nicht vom Baupläne/ Konstruktionszeichnungen klauen (klar ist das strafbar), sondern vom *nachbauen* gewisser Dinge *für den Eigenbedarf*. Das kann und wird mir (oder dem Schreiner) keiner verbieten können!!

Birnchen:
Dies war natürlich bei mittlerweile gelöschten e-Auktion nicht mehr der Fall...das war zum Verhökern...also _"Geld machen mit der Idee und dem Namen anderer"_ (siehe dein Beitrag).

Einverstanden?


----------



## Bozopelli (27. Mai 2005)

Eben nicht Nismo, ob du dir eine Couch nachbaust oder eine Negativform von Fischer Dübeln anfertigst und dir dann die Dübel selber giesst ist völlig egal. Der Nachbau ist auch für den Privatgebrauch nicht erlaubt. Du verletzt damit das geistige Eigentum des Erfinders/Designers/Konstrukteurs. Ob und wie und wie oft sowas auffällt und zur Anzeige gebracht wird steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Erlaubt ist das weder mit Äpfeln noch mit Birnen.   

Verfolgt wird sowas von den Rechteinhabern wohl nur wenn es kommerziell betrieben wird.

Ganz abgesehen davon finde ich es spannender mir selber was auszudenken, nen Plan zu machen und zu konstruieren (z.B. Wasserkühlung für PC oder Motorisierte Leinwandmaskierung für den Beamer...) und das ist definitiv rechtens...


----------



## nismo2002 (28. Mai 2005)

Bozopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Eben nicht Nismo, ob du dir eine Couch nachbaust oder eine Negativform von Fischer Dübeln anfertigst und dir dann die Dübel selber giesst ist völlig egal. Der Nachbau ist auch für den Privatgebrauch nicht erlaubt. Du verletzt damit das geistige Eigentum des Erfinders/Designers/Konstrukteurs. Ob und wie und wie oft sowas auffällt und zur Anzeige gebracht wird steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
> Erlaubt ist das weder mit Äpfeln noch mit Birnen.
> 
> Verfolgt wird sowas von den Rechteinhabern wohl nur wenn es kommerziell betrieben wird.
> ...


Ich muss dir einerseits zustimmen, andererseits auch wieder nicht.

Wahrscheinlich haben wir beide recht, denn:
Nehmen wir an, das Nachbauen jeglicher Dinge sei nicht gestattet. Um jedoch (als "Rechteinhaber") rechtlich dagegen vorgehen zu können, muss dir ein Schaden entstanden sein ("Streitwert"). Dies ist bei ausschließlich privatem und nicht kommerziellem Gebrauch nicht gegeben!
Und ein Verbot ohne "Strafverfolgung" kommt einer Erlaubnis gleich


----------



## Bozopelli (28. Mai 2005)

Ich seh auch schon, dass du fast dasselbe meinst wie ich aber:

1. Unkenntnis schützt vor Strafe nicht.
2. Ich kann den  durchaus interpretieren aber nicht alles was Verboten ist wird auch bestraft. Du fährst ja mit Sicherheit an und zu zu schnell Auto und wirst doch nicht jeden Meter geblittz und dafür bestraft.
Grundsätzlich heisst es nicht, dass etwas nicht rechtswidrig ist, wenn´s keiner interessiert.
3. Es entsteht dem Rechteinhaber sehr wohl ein Schaden, denn genau DU - und aus genau diesem Grund ist es deshalb rechtswidrig - benutzt sein geistiges Eigentzum und zahlst IHM nichts dafür. Was eventuiell bedeutet, dass er für seine Idee kein Geld bekommt; wenn er selber herstellt seine Firma keinen Gewinn macht (Mitarbeiter die rumstehen und nix zu tun haben weil du ihnen die Arbeit abnimmst   , etc. etc.), ein Fuhrunternehmen weniger verdient, die Zulieferer weniger verdienen weil sie (z.B.) eine Couch weniger transportieren müssen und die Möbelverkäufer weniger zu tun haben. Du sparst natürlich einen Haufen Geld dabei und das ist auch dein gutes Recht, niemand verpflichtet dich  diese Dienstleistungen in Anspruch zu nehmen, auch MUSST du nicht das Design von Herrn X kaufen. Es nachzumachen ist und bleibt aber rechtswidrig egal ob Privat oder kommerziell.


----------



## Bozopelli (28. Mai 2005)

Hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen und ich habs mal nachgesehen:

http://www.geschmacksmustergesetz.de/

§ 38 Absatz 1 da stehts drin!


----------



## Sawa (29. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

habe gestern diesen Laufradsatz bei Ibay gesehen 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7158523428&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

und den Verkäufer mal spasseshalber wegen Selbstabholung angeschrieben. Die komplette Antwort:

Ihre Frage war:
"Hallo, ist auch Selbstabholung möglich?"

nein leider nicht, aber nachnahme


Mir ist die Sache so suspekt, das sich mir der Gedanke aufgedrängt hat, das dieser Laufradsatz jemandem ganz anderen (mal) gehört hat!!

Also wenn einem von Euch so was verlustig gegangen ist???

Werde auf jeden Fall NICHT mitbieten, da für mich zu fragwürdig, auch aufgrund der vielen negativen Bewertungen


----------



## Ponch (29. Mai 2005)

Guck dir die Bewertungen an. Bei so einem würde ich niemals etwas kaufen.


----------



## Psycho4you (29. Mai 2005)

ich hab auch das komische gefühl das ich "ibay" nicht kenne


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Mai 2005)

Wer kauft sich ein Votec mit Scheibenbremsen und schmeißt direkt nach dem Kauf LRS plus Bremsen raus, weil er Felgenbremsen bevorzugt?

Sehr komisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiermannFreund (29. Mai 2005)

problem ist nur, selbst wenn se gezockt sind, das nachzuweisen...

kleiner tip am rande, die meisten diebe machen sich net die mühe den kram auseinanderzubauen *G*
also in der felge von innen was "eingravieren/kratzen" und von aussen irgendwas, soran ihr eure LR 100% erkennen könnt 

aber seine bewertungen sind echt ma geil  

er baut wohl öfter mal irgendwo was ab


----------



## Deleted 8297 (29. Mai 2005)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> er baut wohl öfter mal irgendwo was ab



Alá Tom Gerhardt in "Voll Normal!": (Beim Anblick des Auspuffs am Merci) "Geil, geil, geil, will isch mitnehmen!"


----------



## Phoenix83 (29. Mai 2005)

Artikelstandort: 	stuttgart Bahrain


Ähm ja.


----------



## v!nce (29. Mai 2005)

man gucke sich seine letzten bewertung an: er kaufte erstmal grasdünger.... ansonsten verkauft er motorroller auspüffe oder edle-lrs .... lass bloß die finger davon


----------



## nismo2002 (29. Mai 2005)

Nach *§42 Abs 2* ist ein Schadensersatz bzw. der entstandene Gewinn zu zahlen. Bei *1 Sofa des Schreines in seiner eigenen Wohnstube *(Eigenbedarf) ist weder das eine noch das andere zu beziffern (er wäre natürlich dumm, mit dem Sofa Werbung für seine Schreinerei zu machen, weil er damit den Geschmacksmusterschutz eindeutig verletzt)!

Und um es mit deinem Beispiel auszudrücken:
Wenn ich genau so viel zu schnell fahre, dass ich mir sicher sein kann, innerhalb der Toleranz des Gesetzgebers zu liegen, so kann mir nichts passieren! Und wenn der Schreiner sich ebenfalls innerhalb der Toleranz des Geschmacksmusterschutzes aufhält, kann ihm auch nichts passieren!

Also: Du hast vollkommen recht, dass es grundsätzlich verboten ist. Nur kann und wird nur eine Strafverfolgung stattfinden, wenn derjenige damit sein Gewerbe anzukurbeln versucht oder direkt Geld damit macht.
Das finde ich auch richtig so, denn Heimwerkern ist und bleibt das schönste!!


----------



## BiermannFreund (29. Mai 2005)

Psycho4you schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch das komische gefühl das ich "ibay" nicht kenne



geh doch mal auf www.ibay.de *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phoenix83 (29. Mai 2005)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> geh doch mal auf www.ibay.de *g*



Oh Gott. Das geht ja mit ibay.de... 
Für die total dummen die gerade mal gar nicht schreiben können?


----------



## Bozopelli (29. Mai 2005)

Na siehst du, dann bist du ja endlich meiner Meinung!


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (29. Mai 2005)

Ibay.de


und es geht auch noch!
oh, man, oh, man, das ist ja mal was


----------



## M. Gonkohlt (30. Mai 2005)

Xtreme-Powerrid schrieb:
			
		

> Ibay.de


Das ist ja fast so schlimm wie g00gl3.de


----------



## nismo2002 (30. Mai 2005)

50 : 50    ...aber


----------



## maert (30. Mai 2005)

moin,

bin grad per zufall über diese auktion gestolpert

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5202677737

alles sehr komisch....wer so ein rad hat kann eigentlich mehr drüber sagen als dass der sattel kaputt ist und dass es schnell und leicht ist.....in der regel weiss man zumindest wie das modell richtig heisst....verrostete schrauben am vorbau...hmmmm...sehr verdächtig, wohl oft im regen draussen stehen gehabt. und dann noch nagelneu auf ebay angemeldet.

wollte das hier mal posten, eventuelle ist ja jeman um so ein gutes stück erleichtert worden. muss natürlich nicht sein dass der hobel geklaut ist, 
aber ist schon sehr seltsam.

märt


----------



## Principia (30. Mai 2005)

nachdem nun jeden tag ein thread mit irgendwelchen dubiosen ebay threads erstellt wird, kanalisieren wir die sache ein wenig.


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (30. Mai 2005)

maert schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> bin grad per zufall über diese auktion gestolpert
> 
> ...



Ich hab mal die Rahmennummer aufgefordert.
Mal gucken was als Antwort kommt


----------



## stscit04 (30. Mai 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30752&item=5200408187&rd=1

ohne Worte....

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## crossie (30. Mai 2005)

*WTF ?!?!??*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machtsgut (30. Mai 2005)

stscit04 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30752&item=5200408187&rd=1
> 
> ohne Worte....
> 
> ...



ALT! aber trotzdem WTF

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t4839.html

^^


----------



## hannes<< (30. Mai 2005)

extra gekröpfte sattelstütze


----------



## biker1967 (31. Mai 2005)

Hi megalol

so ein "Rad" sehe ich immer dan, wenn ich zu meinem Großhandel-Händler was kaufen tu. Hat das Ding direkt am Eingang neben dem Holzrad stehen, bei dem mal die Speichen nachgezogen werden sollten   

Bis demnächst


----------



## kuka.berlin (1. Juni 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77585&item=7160360229&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

wuste gar nicht das es die auch mit 32 speichen gibt.  
dachte die DeeMax hat nur 28


----------



## machero (2. Juni 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7159634532&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=52368&item=8196090849&rd=1


----------



## biker1967 (2. Juni 2005)

hi machero

Amerika, das Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten!Typisch, das die sowas haben.


----------



## BassBooster (3. Juni 2005)

Das Bike ist einfach so derbe hässlich schauts euch selbst einfach ma an! UNd dann auch noch der Preis!

DIe hässlichste Versuchung!!!

Und nochmal!!!


----------



## öcsi (3. Juni 2005)

Schaut aus wie ein Bonanza Rad mit Federung  Und muß wohl funktionell der Brüller sein. Immerhin ist der stolze Besitzer so 15-20 km damit gefahren   Aber daß das Wunderwerk optisch eine Rarität ist, damit hat er ganz sicher Recht!

Also ich werde wohl nicht bieten. Zumal die ganzen Ausschlüsse am Ende mich doch etwas stutzig machen...

Öcsi


----------



## zerg10 (3. Juni 2005)

BassBooster schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bike ist einfach so derbe hässlich schauts euch selbst einfach ma an! UNd dann auch noch der Preis!
> 
> DIe hässlichste Versuchung!!!
> 
> Und nochmal!!!



Geschmack ist relativ, also lehn' Dich mit Deinem 0815 Taiwanrad nicht soweit aus dem Fenster ...   

Und ausserdem gibt es dafür einen extra Ebay-Thread ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heidekrautler (3. Juni 2005)

Hm, wenn man die Dämpferhalterung an die obere wahrscheinlich dafür vorgesehene Festmache fest macht, sieht die Schleuder gleich ganz anders aus!
Natürlich muss dafür die Sattelstange um nen halben Meter gekürzt werden.

Noch ne Frage, was sollen diese Kurbeln bringen?


----------



## BassBooster (3. Juni 2005)

Ohh was nich immer groß auf mich geschimpft wird!!! Naja mein Bike hat immerhin nen 1,15m hohen Flatdrop ausgehalten! Viele meinten das hält mit der Gabel höchstens Bunny Hops aus! Naja ihr habt halt alle keine Ahnung!

ABer das beste ist doch sowieso das bei dem einen Bike die Sattelstange so 2-3m lang is und die ganze zeit unten aufm Dämpfer hängt!


----------



## gnss (3. Juni 2005)

das beste ist, dass der kerl damit 15-20 km gefahren ist.


----------



## BassBooster (3. Juni 2005)

Stimmt!


----------



## The Passenger (3. Juni 2005)

BassBooster schrieb:
			
		

> Ohh was nich immer groß auf mich geschimpft wird!!! Naja mein Bike hat immerhin nen 1,15m hohen Flatdrop ausgehalten! Viele meinten das hält mit der Gabel höchstens Bunny Hops aus! Naja ihr habt halt alle keine Ahnung!



lol?

Ich hab von der Dropmaterie sowieso keine Ahnung.
Trau mich ned mal den Randstein runterdroppen.

Muss dem zerg10 trotzdem mal wieder 100%ig recht geben... 
Er mit seiner Taiwangabel...   (Joke)


----------



## biker1967 (3. Juni 2005)

Ein starkes Stück, das kein gebot abgegeben werden kann. Nur Festpreis! Hat wohl was im Oberstübchen locker!  

Wollte mir auch mal so ne Schleuder kaufen. Bin dann auf Cannondale gewechselt. Welch ein Glück bei Firmenpolitik in den letzten 4 Jahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stscit04 (4. Juni 2005)

Schaut euch doch mal die Auktion an :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5203863494&fromMakeTrack=true

Da is doch was faul: Beschreibung passt nicht 
zu den Bildern und zahlen soll man über Western Union??

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## biker1967 (4. Juni 2005)

Schaut euch doch mal die Auktion an :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...mMakeTrack=true

Ganz klar, das da einiges nicht richtig ist! 
-Farbe
-Bremsen
-Sattelstütze

Wiese wird das von Ebay nicht rausgenommen? In jeder Mail weisen die Deppen drauf hin, das man nix über Western-Union tätigen soll und dann lassen Sie so eine Anzeige zu!!???

Mal sehn, was noch so alles passiert. Man ist ja vor nix mehr sicher heut zu tage


----------



## biker1967 (4. Juni 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...item=5202677737

560 Mäuse von einem "VW-Autohaus", der erst eine Woche Mitglied ist!

Viel Spaß


----------



## backgammon (5. Juni 2005)

die beschreibung des bikes ist echt ein traum.  

ebay-fully


----------



## BassBooster (27. Juni 2005)

Soll das hier ein Witz sein?
Seht selbst son mist


----------



## polo (27. Juni 2005)

Schnäppchen!


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (27. Juni 2005)

geldwäsche?


----------



## heliusdh (27. Juni 2005)

<ironie>Wieso was ist daran falsch?? Das Fahrrad ist immerhin schwarz / rot, das ist nicht jedes. Es ist ja auch nicht so das jedes Bike 18 Gänge hat oder?? Also schnapt zu das ist bestimmt ein Schnäpchen </ironie>


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (27. Juni 2005)

heliusdh schrieb:
			
		

> <ironie>Wieso was ist daran falsch?? Das Fahrrad ist immerhin schwarz / rot, das ist nicht jedes. Es ist ja auch nicht so das jedes Bike 18 Gänge hat oder?? Also schnapt zu das ist bestimmt ein Schnäpchen </ironie>



Es könnte das Ferrari CC Bike für 15000 Euro sein wo der Fahrer das kleinste KB abmontiert hat


----------



## Knuut (4. Juli 2005)

schaut mal selbst, ein Hammerbike (neu) in Einzelteilen verkaufen. Passt irgendwie nicht

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81681&item=7167216592&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (4. Juli 2005)

Da verkauft jemand sein Bike in Einzelteilen, na und ?


----------



## JoolstheBear (4. Juli 2005)

Naja jedem das seine ... kann sein das der an die Teile Billig rankommt und die nun via Egay mit gewinn vertickt , der hatte vor nen paar Monaten schon ma nen A-Line drin , welches mir aber zu teuer geworden is ... genauso ne 888 .... denke ma der is auf die Gleiche idee gekommen die ich auch schon ma hatte ... kauf nen Bike für wenig Geld , zerleg es und mach mit den Teilen Gewinn ... vielleicht hatt er ja nen Schnäppchenpreis beim Händler bekommen oder is selbst Händler der seine "altlasten" loswerden will . Zumindest seh ich da nix besonderes ...


----------



## BassBooster (9. Juli 2005)

Hi,
bin zuföllig auf ein "ECHTES" DH Bike gestoßen   , Naja der Rahmen ich weis ja nich der sieht für mich nich ganz soo ansprechend aus, naja aufjedenfall finde ich wenn man davon ausgeht dass der Rahmen halten würde, was ich mir irgendwie nich vorstellen kann, dann wär das garkein schlechtes Angebot oder? Naja so teuer isses ned 

Seht einfach ma selbst und sagt ma eure Meinung dazu weil mein Kumpel hat vor sich vll so ein Bike zu holen! 

...:...Klick...:...Mich...:...

AHh hab noch welche gefunden:

...Klick...Mich...auch.... 

und

...Mich...Auch...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. Juli 2005)

Hmhmhm.

Über den Rahmen kann ich gar nichts sagen.
Die Komponenten sind fast alle so in Ordnung, der DNM Burner ist ein mittelprächtiger Dämpfer, die Gabel selten aber wohl recht ok. In jedem Fall keine Billiggabel.
2005er Hayes sind gut, die Tioga- und Truvativ-Anbauteile gutes Mittelmaß.
Die Felgen sind mir völlig unbekannt, ähneln meiner Meinung nach den Vuelta Excaliburs.
Ich würds nicht nehmen, aber für den Preis ist es als Einsteigerbike eigentlich nicht übel.


----------



## Steffen04 (9. Juli 2005)

Die Bikes sind doch gar nicht soo schlecht...
Sicherlich nicht das Non-Plus-Ultra, aber ansonsten recht günstige Bikes für den Einsteiger. Über die Qualität kann ich nix sagen, wird aber wohl ein wenig was wegstekcen können, Komponenten sind auch nicht der worst-case.

Sowas hätte ich mir vor 6/7 Jahren gewünscht, nen optimales Bike für 'arme' Schüler, die mal in den Sport reinschnuppern wollen.
Von daher find ichs gut   

Cheers, Steffen


----------



## BassBooster (9. Juli 2005)

@Stefffen, genau meine Meinung, Bike für "armen" Schüler! Die Felgen heissen "Double Wides" naja das ham die extra so gemacht das man die mit den Sun Rims Double Wides verwechselt!   Schlau habt ihr Ebay Verkäufer das gemacht ein paar dumme Fallen bestimmt drauf rein!  

Naja ma schaun was andre noch so sagen!


----------



## Don Raul (10. Juli 2005)

die felgen sind aber echt zum schrottlachen  
irgendeiner fällt vielleicht drauf rein...


----------



## Stefan3500 (10. Juli 2005)

warumm für soviel Kohle so ein hässliches Bike


----------



## JoolstheBear (10. Juli 2005)

Hab ma den Rahmen bei nem Biker aus Minden ausser Nähe Betrachten können ... gibt schlimmeres ... die Parts sind eigentlich ganz ok , die Felgen zwar völlig unbekannt , aber jalco stellt z.b. Felgen für diese Komischen Downhillroller her (die dinger mit der Psylo vorne drin) ... nur die Gabel is nen Absolutes Gesundheitsrisiko .... von daher , raus damit und ne Junior Tüte oder so rein ... rest sollte ganz i.o. sein für den Preis ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Passenger (10. Juli 2005)

ich würd's nicht riskieren..
Spar dir lieber das Geld,und hol dir was vernünftiges!


----------



## BassBooster (10. Juli 2005)

Danke fÃ¼r die Antworten aber ich hab ja mein BIke mein Kumpel muss ja wissen was er da tut!  

Die Gabel gibts auch einzeln bei Ebay kostet sage und schreibe 500â¬ einzeln!:-O

Naja hat immerhin soviel FW wie ne 888 oder ne Monster


----------



## Jendo (10. Juli 2005)

Servus.

Das Bike erinnert mich mit der Querstrebe irgendwie an das alte Giant DH (http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ev=/images?q=giant+dh&svnum=10&hl=de&lr=&sa=N )
Annsonsten sind die Teile doch recht einsteiger freundlich. Die Laufräder sagen mir gar nix bis auf die Nabe... aber halten werden die schon.
Die RST ist sicherlich die Referenz Gabel im DH aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die völlig ******* ist. Schlußendlich stellt diese Gabel das Highlight in der RST Produktpalette dar. Das sie nicht mit ner Super T oder 888 mithält will ich mal stark annehmen.
Das Gewicht stimmt mit sicherheit überhaupt nicht! Da ist ja nix Leichtbau und bei nem 200 DH`ler kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen.

Wenn ihr das Geld locker habt, könnt ihr ja mal nen Probekauf machen und wenn das Bike wirklich ******* sein sollte, wovon ich nicht wirklich ausgehe, dann könnt ihr das Bike immernoch mit dem 14 Tägigen Rückgabe recht z8urückschicken.

Greetz Jendo


----------



## William Foster (10. Juli 2005)

Warum sollen billige Bikes gerade gut für Einsteiger sein? Imho braucht jemand der noch keine Ahnung hat, gerade gutes Material, so das seine Fehler vom Material abgefangen werden können. Ich fände es besser, die 1,4 Mille in ein ordentliches HT zu stecken, da bleibt sogar noch genug Geld für Protektoren und Kleidung übrig.

Was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass diese Bikes eigentlich für niemanden geeignet sind.


----------



## Spezialistz (10. Juli 2005)

hier bei uns fährt so ein arroganter vollpfosten mit so nem mopped rum...
das bike sieht kagge aus und der meint der oberpimp zu sein, weil der der einzige mitm fully ist..
wie blöd der geguckt hat, als ich meinte, das meine karre das selbe kostet und noch ned fertig ist..


----------



## JoolstheBear (10. Juli 2005)

Die RST soll ganz in ordnung sein (schaut ma bei schlickjumper rein) , nur die beiden unteren angebote (cycletool) ham diese unsÃ¤gliche Zoom Gordo drin , die ham mehr spiel als alles andere und brechen / verziehen sich alle nase lang ... wobei sich bei dem oberen bei 1400 â¬ der preis schon wieder relatviert , da man ab ca. 2000â¬ schon nen haufen guter markenbikes bekommt ... die anderen wie gesagt ... ganz lustich sicher , rahmen naja hÃ¤lt sich in grenzen , aber die gabel muss raus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo Herr Foster,

[Off Topic]

sehr schlauer Tipp sich als Anfänger/Schüler lieber das Beste vom Besten zu kaufen, damit einem auf dem Trail nichts passiert. Schonmal an den finanziellen Crash gedacht, den man erleidet, wenn man als Anfänger feststellt, daß Radeln vielleicht doch nicht so dauerhaft toll ist... Einem Schüler würde ich auf jeden Fall sofort empfehlen ne schnucke Wildsau für 5 Kiloeuro zu kaufen   .

[Back to Topic]

Also ich denke, daß das erste und das letzte Rad für ihren Preis durchaus in Ordnung gehen. Die Ausstattung ist ok, die Federelemente keine Highlights aber das würde ich auch nicht zu dem Preis erwarten. Der Rahmen ist mir unbekannt, sieht aber ganz ok aus. Das mittlere Rad würde ich nicht nehmen. Mech. Discs sollten an nem DH verboten sein. Auch sonst ist das zweite Rad nicht so pralle. Wie der Rahmen in Natura ist kann ich jetzt natürlich nicht sagen, aber ich denke der Preis ist ok. Und die Tipps erst kräftig zu sparen und dann was richtig gutes zu kaufen ist auch blödsinn. Erstmal ans Fahren kommen und dann nach und nach aufmotzen. HInterher kann man auch in nen guten Rahmen und Federelemente investieren.  

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## Jendo (10. Juli 2005)

...Dem schließe ich mich an.
danke an den bösen Wolf!


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juli 2005)

Wie wär´s mit einem Gebrauchten Rad? Mein High Octane ist für 1400 weg, Ein Nicolai empire für 1600, ein Tazer für 900. Da sollte man doch etwas finden, daß besser und haltbarer ist. Meine Meinung...


----------



## Der böse Wolf (10. Juli 2005)

Das wäre auch noch eine Idee.    Da muß man aber auf jeden Fall aufpassen, da so nen Rad auch schon die ein oder andere ungesunde Aktion mitgemacht haben kann, von der Du als Nachbesitzer nichts weißt. So ein bisschen Magengrummeln bekomme ich da , wenn ich z.B. an die Gabel denke, vor allem wenn es um DH Hobel geht (der halt etwas härter rangenommen wird). Ich selber gurke ehr CC, da weiß ich nicht wie sehr so ne Dh Gabel durch einen Spontanstopp am Baumstämme etc. in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird. Also CC Gabeln mögen das nicht wirklich. Und ich möchte nie miterleben, wie ne Gabel unter mir wegbricht. Die Ausführung soll aber nur zur Vorsicht (zum wachen Auge) anregen. Gebrauchtkauf ist auf jeden Fall auch ne Alternative.

Wieder Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## Ehrenfeld (10. Juli 2005)

William Foster schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollen billige Bikes gerade gut für Einsteiger sein? Imho braucht jemand der noch keine Ahnung hat, gerade gutes Material, so das seine Fehler vom Material abgefangen werden können.



Dafür fangen Anfänger meist auch ganz klein an. Ich habe mein Material auch ziemlich parallel zu steigenden Fahrkünsten qualitativ gesteigert 



			
				William Foster schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass diese Bikes eigentlich für niemanden geeignet sind.



Da hast du leider recht.


----------



## The Passenger (10. Juli 2005)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Servus.
> 
> Das Bike erinnert mich mit der Querstrebe irgendwie an das alte Giant DH (http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ev=/images?q=giant+dh&svnum=10&hl=de&lr=&sa=N )
> Annsonsten sind die Teile doch recht einsteiger freundlich. Die Laufräder sagen mir gar nix bis auf die Nabe... aber halten werden die schon.
> ...



Mit solchen Beiträgen wäre ich vorsichtig."Ich kann mir vorstellen,dass..." bringt hier ja niemanden weiter.
Hier posten überhaupt nur Leute,die das Rad entweder nicht haben,oder noch nie gesehn haben.
Der einzige der dazu beitragen könnte ist der Freund vom SpezialistZ,der aber wiederrum sehr von seinem Bike voreingenommen ist.Also:
1.) Keine Vermutungen anstellen - sondern Erfahrungen einbringen - Oder
2.) Die Sache mit dem Bike lassen,der Kauf ist schon genug riskant (siehe Felgen).Wäre auch mein Tipp.


----------



## Das Waldi (10. Juli 2005)

http://www.cycletool.de/ sowohl was die Zusammenstellung der Komponenten angeht als auch optisch recht gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## William Foster (10. Juli 2005)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herr Foster,
> 
> [Off Topic]
> 
> sehr schlauer Tipp...bla bla...



Ich sagte bereits: "Ich fände es besser, die 1,4 Mille in ein ordentliches HT zu stecken, da bleibt sogar noch genug Geld für Protektoren und Kleidung übrig."

Oder von mir aus ein ordentliches Gebrauchtes, es muss ja nicht gleich ein hochwertiges Fully sein.

P.S.: Don't ride shit!


----------



## Spezialistz (15. Juli 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7169359583&rd=1+


----------



## JoolstheBear (16. Juli 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81681&item=7168547191&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steed (18. Juli 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7169862290&rd=1

kann eigentlich nicht wahr sein...oder???

cu
steed


----------



## spitfire75 (18. Juli 2005)

Schau mal auf den Verkäufername, das sagt doch schon alles


----------



## exego (19. Juli 2005)

ok, dass ist jetzt ein wenig off topic, aber da mir gerade eine auktion durch die lappen ging, und ich nicht so die erfahrung mit ebay habe stelle ich die frage mal hier....

was bedeutet es, wenn die bieternamen nicht veröffentlicht werden?
was für vorteile hat es für wen?

ich finde es halt merkwürdig, wenn in der bieterübersicht alle anderen gebote mit "Angebot mit nicht öffentlicher Bieter-/Käuferliste" ausgezeichnet sind, nur mein mitgliedsname erscheint in der liste...

gruss und dank
ich


----------



## alöx (19. Juli 2005)

Spezialistz schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7169359583&rd=1+



Man nehme Baumarktrad und schweiße irgendwas dran... das doch niemals von A!B, oder?


----------



## Männix (19. Juli 2005)

steed schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7169862290&rd=1
> 
> kann eigentlich nicht wahr sein...oder???
> 
> ...



Wuahahaaaaa...der hat den Rahmen auf ein Tempo-Taschentuch gebettet...als ob es bei dem Schmodder-Teil noch darauf ankäme!


----------



## alöx (19. Juli 2005)

> Wir haben daraufhin ein neues Stück mit Carbongewebe dazwischen laminiert.



Heute im Kurs: Wir laminieren Carbon "dazwischen"

Hallo Kinder! 

Papas teures Carbonrad kaputt gemacht?
Macht nichts der Erklärbär sagt euch wie es nicht auffällt. 
Nehmt Mama's Besen und sägt ein Stück davon ab so das es an die defekte Stelle passt.

Setzt dieses da ein und klebt Klebeband rum. Wenn das fertig ist nehmt euch einen schwarzen Edding und malt einfach wild drauf los. 

Fertig isses und keiner wird es merken.


----------



## foenfrisur (19. Juli 2005)

exego schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dass ist jetzt ein wenig off topic, aber da mir gerade eine auktion durch die lappen ging, und ich nicht so die erfahrung mit ebay habe stelle ich die frage mal hier....
> 
> was bedeutet es, wenn die bieternamen nicht veröffentlicht werden?
> was für vorteile hat es für wen?
> ...



das hat den vorteil, daß nachher hinter der bewertung "Privat" steht anstelle der Artikelnummer.
und von da an jeder der in dein Bewertungsprofil schaut denkt.......

"Boahhh...der hat bestimmt getragene unterhosen zum dran riechen gekauft...."

das du deinen namen sieht liegt daran das du auch mit diesem namen eingeloggt bist...die anderen sehen den nicht.


----------



## exego (19. Juli 2005)

@ foenfrisur

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann kann man so auch wunderbar den preis hochtreiben, ohne dass man sich viele accounts zulegen muss (wegen verdacht schöpfen).

danke!


----------



## William Foster (19. Juli 2005)

steed schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7169862290&rd=1



"Vor 10 Jahren trennten böse Jungs ein ca. 10 cm langes Stück aus dem Sitzrohr."

Vielleicht weil sie das Schloss nicht aufknacken konnten?

"Um die markante Optik noch hervorzuheben, haben wir auch die Trek Schriftzüge entfernt ... Seit 4 Jahren liegt er nun auf dem Dachboden."

Vielleicht, damit den Rahmen keiner wiedererkennt?

--> Ein Fall für die eBay- Bürgerwehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (19. Juli 2005)

William Foster schrieb:
			
		

> --> Ein Fall für die eBay- Bürgerwehr!




hmmm......wir ermitteln ausschließlich in fällen von wirtschaftskriminalität.
bei sonstigen delikten wenden sie sich bitte an ihre griminalbulizei.


----------



## biker1967 (20. Juli 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2904&item=7170581943&rd=1

wer will mal kosten?


----------



## Baxx (20. Juli 2005)

biker1967 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2904&item=7170581943&rd=1
> 
> wer will mal kosten?



Hm ne danke, wenn die nicht vom Papst ist will ich sie nicht!


----------



## HansH (21. Juli 2005)

Hi,

ist wohl die neue Diore LX Schaltung...mit normalen Bremsen 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5221616506&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## murd0c (21. Juli 2005)

Die Gabel erinnert mich doch stark an meine alte Suntour xcp 75 odeR ?


----------



## Andy988 (21. Juli 2005)

Net schlecht, der Rahmen scheint sehr massiv zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (21. Juli 2005)

hey...die gleichen aufkleber bekommt man bei ebay für 1,99


----------



## FeierFox (21. Juli 2005)

Cooles Gefährt. Sogar Desingner Anbauteile: "Schaltung: Shimano Diore LX" Hat wohl ein "e" zuviel drangehängt.

Die Lagerfeld Bremsen hätte er aber noch erwähnen können. Und seh ich da nicht einen Prada Aufnäher auf dem Sattel ??

 

J:H


----------



## bluetoons (22. Juli 2005)

race_king schrieb:
			
		

> Sogar Desingner Anbauteile: "Schaltung: Shimano Diore LX" Hat wohl ein "e" zuviel drangehängt.



das sind doch schon mal 28 Zoll Raeder wenn ich mich net taeusche...


----------



## mightyEx (27. Juli 2005)

Aktion sauberer Fluss oder anders formuliert:

Sensationeller Fund!!! 1a Moutainbike   .

Am besten find ich die Passage:

"...Rahmenhöhe ist schlecht zu messen, da immer wieder so rotbraune Stückchen abgehen, ich hab es mal besser sein gelassen (das mit dem Messen). Felgen sollten ein einigen Stellen so ca. 26 haben, so ungefähr..."


----------



## biker1967 (27. Juli 2005)

Ja, ganz toll. Besonders der Hinweis auf seinen Kumpel, dem er noch was zu saufen schuldet   

Wird bestimmt ganz tolle Ergebnisse erzielen.Also los, B I E T E N, was das Zeug hält


----------



## Pilatus (27. Juli 2005)

Hoffentlich erwischen sie den. le ibäi 

Ist das jemand aus dem Forum?


----------



## Männix (28. Juli 2005)

Uiii...schöne Aktion!  

Was mag das Rädchen wert sein??


----------



## gummibob (1. August 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5223833322&rd=1


ohne worte.


----------



## faketreee (1. August 2005)

Geile Auktion  Die Artikelbeschreibung ist echt klasse.  Wenn ich im Moment nicht so ein Chaos im Schuppen hätte, dann würde ich mir das Ding holen und als Deko an die Wand hängen..


----------



## Levty (2. August 2005)

gummibob schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5223833322&rd=1
> 
> 
> ohne worte.




is schon im "ebay kourisitäten" oder so vermerkt... keine neuen themen bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (2. August 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> is schon im "ebay kourisitäten" oder so vermerkt... keine neuen themen bitte!



Ahja... Hobbymoderator, wa?

OT: Das ja mal ein richtig geiler Fund... lol


----------



## fone (2. August 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Ahja... Hobbymoderator, wa?
> 
> OT: Das ja mal ein richtig geiler Fund... lol


nach dem reg.-datum eher amateurmoderator 


sehr geil  
ebay" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:
			
		

> ist eine noch farblich sehr schöne original Sachs Grip Shift Schaltung montiert. Funktion konnte aufgrund fehlender Bowdenzüge und Kette nicht überprüft werden, *aber was soll denn da schon kaputt gehen*.


----------



## mightyEx (3. August 2005)

Und geboten hat auch schon einer  . Nunja, mir fällt dabei immer Zak McKracken (älteres Lucasfilm-Adventure) ein. Wenn man da das Brotmesser verbog und es dem Händler in der Straße nebenan verkaufte, sah er plötzlich eine "seltene Silberskulpur", die glatt 1500 $ brachte  .


----------



## The Passenger (3. August 2005)

wie geil


----------



## derMichi (4. August 2005)

2danger vs. Cube 

Ich weiß nicht ob´s schon da war:

_Verkaufe hier einen nagelneuen Cube Rahmen, mit CUBE Echtheitszertifikat, der von der Firma 2Danger vertrieben wurde. Die 2Danger Aufkleber wurden nicht überlackiert und man kann deswegen auch einfach die originalen CUBE Aufkleber draufmachen._


----------



## kantiran (5. August 2005)

Im Prinzip hat er recht, die 2danger und Curtis Rahmen sind original Cube-Rahmen nur halt gelabelt, würde das halt nur nicht so einstellen wie ers gemacht hat.


----------



## derMichi (5. August 2005)

Klar hat er recht das die Rahmen wahrscheinlich von dem selben Taiwaner geschweißt wurden. Ich kann aber keinen CUBE Rahmen reinstellen und dann nen 2danger verkloppen. Ts Ts Tsss.


----------



## Deleted3300 (5. August 2005)

> Sattel konnte ich trotz mehrererer Tauchgänge nicht mehr gefunden werden. Optimal passen würde das Modell Senior Airflow Luftfedergedämpft aus naturgegärbten Polytrytomer atmunksaktiv aus dem Sortimen von Schibo oder Äduscho.


----------



## Steffen04 (12. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt habe ich leider auch mal einen Grund, solch einen Thread zu starten, um mir hoffentlich hilfreiche Meinungen eurerseits einzuholen.
Und zwar: Habe mir gestern ein Stevens Bike ersteigert, unter folgendem Link werdet Ihr fündig:  Have a look... 

So, die Beschreibung ist sicherlich dürftig, aber selbst das, was erwähnt wird, stimmt leider keinesfalls mit dem Bike überein. Abgebildet ist ein aktuelles 05er Modell in Disc Version. Bike ist ein 03er Modell. Hab zwar sicherlich nicht zuviel gezahlt, aber erwartet hab ich halt schon was anderes, ist klar ne.

SO, was nun, gekauft hab ich nunmal das was gezeigt wurde, wie solls weitergehn ? Hätte für das Bike auch durchaus noch 400,- mehr gezahlt, wenn jemand anderes mitgeboten hätt, nur gut dass....  

Wertmäßig liegen zwischen den Modellen ja doch Welten, allein von der Ausstattung her gesehen, auf die ich es abgesehen hatte. 

Was kann ich verlangen, auf was muss ich achten....

Danke vorab für Eure Tipps !

Gruß, Steffen

edit: danke fürs verschieben in den vorhandenen Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WildCard (12. August 2005)

Schon wegen den ganzen Rechtschreibfehlern, hätte die Auktion von ebay rausgenommen werden müssen.


----------



## Trollobaby (12. August 2005)

Richtig, gleich rausnehmen wegen zu vieler Rechtschreibfehler.
Ausserdem, was ist den ein Fouly, kann mir darunter gar nichts vorstellen.


----------



## Steffen04 (12. August 2005)

Ja, sicha, sicha Lisbeth....
Aber die Legasthenie-Probs des Verkäufers sind ja kein Freibrief dafür, seine Beschreibung nach Lust und Laune zu gestalten...
Hat evtl. jemand nen hilfreichen Tip ?    

Steffen


----------



## GroßerNagus (12. August 2005)

Hast Du das mit dem 2003er Modell erst nach der Auktion erfahren?

Wenn das so ist und Du das Bike nicht willst würd ichs nicht bezahlen und zurücktreten.

Dargebotene Ware stimmt mit der tatsächlichen nicht überein - das müßte reichen.

Gruß 
Nagus


----------



## Fabeymer (13. August 2005)

Sorry für die Unterbrechung, aber ich muss mal eben meine Freude kundtun:

Ich möchte mir aus meinem alten Cooper ein Singlespeed-Stadtrad aufbauen (siehe Profiltext) und hab mir dafür heute die ersten beiden Teile gekauft.

Erstmal das ebay-Schnäppchen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...1293&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT#ebayphotohosting

Was Besseres konnte mir gar ned passieren, ich finde, das ist ein Megaschnäppchen und für meine Zwecke perfekt (Möchte etwas in die Retroecke.)!   

Außerdem heute erworben (aber nicht von ebay):
Eine neue schwarze Cromoly-Gabel von Tange beim Händler für 25 .

So kann es weitergehen!  

Für alle, die es interessiert: Ich möchte den Aufbau fotographisch dokumentieren und werde dann zu gegebener Zeit im entsprechenden Bereich einen Thread dazu eröffnen.

Aber jetzt nochmal: YEAH! 

Edith hat auch noch was für die Kuriositäten: Bin heute bei meiner Laufradsuche auf ein Angebot gestoßen (Link mag ich jetzt nimmer suchen), in dem wurden LR angeboten, die laut Beschreibung nur für Felgenbremsen geeignet sind.
Aber: Dann steht weiter unten auf einmal, dass es auch möglich ist, den LRS gegen Aufpreis komplett mit Kassette und Bremsscheiben zu erwerben.
Was denn nu?


----------



## schimmler (13. August 2005)

war das auch ein schnäppchen?
Klick mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. August 2005)

Hier mal mein ebay schnapper No.1, die Artikelbeschreibung war 100% was fürn kleinen Kreis "Ars.."

Ich hatte aber mächtig Glück, er war 1 1/8, nagelneu, schwarz und Komplett war auch und das beste, es lag noch genau das Lager im Karton das mir am FSA The PIG DH Pro kaputt gegangen war, den kann ich jetzt auch noch verkaufen   
Ein unglaublicher Zufall   

Hier der Link: KLICK


----------



## Don Raul (13. August 2005)

hier gibts endlich die neue Magura:


Machst du Klickerei


----------



## Jan Itor (14. August 2005)

Steffen04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> jetzt habe ich leider auch mal einen Grund, solch einen Thread zu starten, um mir hoffentlich hilfreiche Meinungen eurerseits einzuholen.
> Und zwar: Habe mir gestern ein Stevens Bike ersteigert, unter folgendem Link werdet Ihr fündig:  Have a look...
> ...




Na, meiner Laienmeinung nach hast du Anrecht auf ein gebrauchtes 2005er Modell. Der Verkäufer kann auf Irrtum plädieren wenn er es nicht liefern kann(ist bei der Auktionsgestaltung recht glaubwürdig, der scheint ja nicht sehr hell zu sein), womit kein wirksamer Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen sein dürfte.
Du bist definitiv nicht verpflichtet das Rad anzunehmen, weil ihm zugesicherte Eigenschafte fehlen (schon alleine dass es 2 Jahre älter ist als angegeben).


----------



## spezi light (16. August 2005)

Hier verkauft jemanden einen älteren Nicolai DH Rahmen. Eigentlich nix schlimmes aber dann seht euch mal wie die Cantisockel entfernt wurden und wie häslich die Discaufnahme. Ja ich weiß darüber kann man natürlich streiten, aber über diesen Aufbau nicht:


----------



## fatAss (16. August 2005)

das nenn ich Allrounder.

FR DH CC und Citybike in einem


----------



## JoolstheBear (16. August 2005)

DAS tut genauso weh     
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Jekyl...231141187QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## biker1967 (17. August 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Besteck-zur-letzten-Olung_W0QQitemZ7174760702QQcategoryZ77607QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

was man bei sattelstützen nicht alles findet


----------



## biker1967 (20. August 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Super...77474691QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

sehr interessant: 80 cm Federweg  

Die Gabel will ich auch haben


----------



## headbug (21. August 2005)

http://www.autoscout24.de/home/index/detail.asp?ts=5403712&id=zcn4hyiw3me 
Zwar kein ebay aber:
Warum ist das Auto wohl so super billig??


----------



## janos (21. August 2005)

sehr geil ist vorallem die beschreibung  

Weitere Informationen
Beule im rechten Kotflügel, Kupplung ist am absoluten Verschleißende. fahrbereit. Absolut unverbastelter Originalzustand ohne Durchrostungen. Echter Kilometerstand !!!! von Privat ohne Garantie!! -Ein echter Hingucker xenon wurde selber eingebaut!!! navigationssystem liegt dabei!!! ich habe da drine schon mkein sex ausprobiert also einfach nur klasse und aufem strassenstrich kriegt man die billigsten mädels und die hübschesten aber hinten sind noch von mein freund die wixflecvken zu sehen alser mich hinten flachgelegt hat


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbk (21. August 2005)

> navigationssystem liegt dabei



Also auto kaufen, Navi ausbauen und den Rest wieder verhökern oder verschrotten. ;-)


----------



## treetzyman (21. August 2005)

Da steht doch nur "Navi liegt bei"

Bei der restlichen Beschreibung würde ich mal davon ausgehen, das das Navi hier nur ne Landkarte ist...


----------



## Spezialistz (22. August 2005)

treetzyman schrieb:
			
		

> Da steht doch nur "Navi liegt bei"
> 
> Bei der restlichen Beschreibung würde ich mal davon ausgehen, das das Navi hier nur ne Landkarte ist...


----------



## cbk (22. August 2005)

> Da steht doch nur "Navi liegt bei"





> aber hinten sind noch von mein freund die wixflecvken zu sehen alser mich hinten flachgelegt hat



Heißt das also, daß ich seine Freundin dazu bekomme, weil er ja schwul geworden ist?


----------



## Spezialistz (22. August 2005)

und ne essen landkarte! und die wichsflecken nicht vergessen! 
was will man mehr?


----------



## Spoilsport (22. August 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nakamura-Mountai...231805683QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## #easy# (22. August 2005)

was für handliche kleine Schlüsselanhänger  und so hübsch gemacht :kotz: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bike-Tech-Storck...7177711309QQcategoryZ2904QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Don Raul (23. August 2005)

Spoilsport schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nakamura-Mountai...231805683QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



der typ ist ja total bescheuert!!  
Was für ein freak!!


----------



## janos (23. August 2005)

downhill SID
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-SID-XL...78169749QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (23. August 2005)

Es gibt aber tatsächlich eine Doppelbrücken SID. Die wiegt bei 100mm knapp über 1600g aber ist auf Grund der vielen Lufkammern schwierig zum Einstellen. 

Oder wie war der ebaylink gedacht? 

P.S. Ich hab noch eine originale SID XL zu verkaufen (frisch überholt) 

Cu Danni


----------



## janos (24. August 2005)

oh sorry, ich dachte die sid ist eine reinrassige leichtbau gabel und was soll man dan mit dc anfangen

mfg


----------



## eifelstoxx (24. August 2005)

Leck mich am Ar..., selten so gelacht...  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-RC10-speci...177992357QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

... und einer Kiste mit deutschwörtern geben dazu !?

Ach übrigens - was ist ein "Stock-Nebenflußkopfhörer " ?? Mit dem Begriff gewinnt man bei "Genial daneben" sicher 500,- Euro...

Ride on


----------



## mightyEx (24. August 2005)

eifelstoxx schrieb:
			
		

> Leck mich am Ar..., selten so gelacht...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-RC10-speci...177992357QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Soviel zum Thema Online-Übersetzung  .


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (24. August 2005)

eifelstoxx schrieb:
			
		

> Ach übrigens - was ist ein "Stock-Nebenflußkopfhörer " ?? Mit dem Begriff gewinnt man bei "Genial daneben" sicher 500,- Euro...


geben Sie Schiff frei ....


----------



## cluso (24. August 2005)

1. Für was mußte die Stütze herhalten?
2. Warum kein richtiges Bild?
3. Sind 39 Euro nicht ein wenig viel?

Fragen über Fragen:


Ebay-Stütze

Gruß

cluso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowBudgetBiker (24. August 2005)

Mit Dreck oder Rost im Sitzrohr oft hoch und runter.
Sieht übel aus.

Gruß LBB


----------



## Steffen04 (24. August 2005)

Meensch, da steht doch dura ace drauf, da mag das Teil aussehen wies will, das stück alu geröhr ist auch dura ace wert....


----------



## bike bike (26. August 2005)

> Ach übrigens - was ist ein "Stock-Nebenflußkopfhörer " ?? Mit dem Begriff gewinnt man bei "Genial daneben" sicher 500,- Euro...


 

Ich würde mal sagen, er meint einen (Gabel-)Vorbau (Gabelschaft = engl "stem", das kann auch mit "Stock" übersetzt werden; Vorbau = engl. aheadset; headset bedeutet aber auch "Kopfhörer")


----------



## maert (26. August 2005)

guckt mal hier

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5234854058&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

meint ihr da könnte was faul dran sein, geklaut oder so?
es sind eigentlich gar keine gescheiten angaben zu dem bike, kuriose rahmengrösse angegeben und nach nur 200km sieht das nicht gerade 
aus (ist das rost an der schraube am bremssattel?).

hmmmm, ich weiss nicht.....hab ein komisches gefühl, aber wenn das die richtige grösse ist, dann ist es genau das, was ich derzeit suche.

erkennt jemand was für bremsen, kurbeln, naben und felgen das sind?

hab mal tausend fragen nach den komponenten gestellt, bin mal gespannt.
wenn der typ sich nicht auskennt, dann lass ich die finger davon, das ist mir
zu heiss.

m.


----------



## FeierFox (26. August 2005)

Frag ihn ob er der Erstbesitzer ist. Wenn ja, sollte es ja kein Problem sein, eine Kopie des Kaufbelegs mitzuschicken. Wenn er die Quittung nicht hat, steigt die Wahrscheinlickeit noch, das es geklaut ist.
Wenn er antwortet, poste bitte mal deine Fragen und seine Antworten.


----------



## maert (26. August 2005)

die fragen waren:

welche grösse? 80cm kann ja irgendwie nicht sein.

was für bremsen?

welche gabel?

wie alt? weil sieht mir nach bissi mehr als 200km aus...
ist das da rost an der bremse?

welche laufräder?
(die speichenenden in der nabe sehen so korrodiert aus...)

welche kurbeln?

sonstige lackschäden? weil noch top zustand sieht mir
das insgesamt nicht aus

und jetzt hab ich noch die frage nach dem erstbesitz nachgeschossen.


----------



## maert (26. August 2005)

hmmm, bisher stehen die zeichen auf "da ist was faul":




> Ja bin erstbesitzer habe aber leider keinen Kaufbeleg mehr.





> Habe keine ahnung von der biketechnik.
> Habe mich noch nie damit befasst.
> Müsstest dich halt mal anschauen.



soso, hat so ein bike und kennt sich nicht aus    verdächtig....

hab jetzt einfach mal detailbilder von den ganzen teilen angefordert.
und nochmal nach grösse (nimm halt mal nen zollstock in die hand....) und 
alter gefragt.


----------



## FeierFox (26. August 2005)

Geklaut!


----------



## maert (26. August 2005)

hat cannondale eigentlich ne rahmennummer?
könnte mir die ja noch durchgeben lassen (falls er die rausrückt) und bei der rennleitung mal nachfragen.

/EDIT
hmpf, sagt grad dass er eh nicht versendet....ist mir zu weit zum hinfahren.

/EDIT2
hab mal trotzdem interesse geheuchelt und nach der rahmennummer gefragt hähähä. ich glaub die ist bei cannondale unterm tretlager, wenn ich mich da richtig erinnere.


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. August 2005)

...cool, mit abgefahrenen Hinterreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maert (26. August 2005)

dachte ich auch erst, aber ich glaub die sind nur nass an den stellen.
die steine im hintergrund sind auch nass.

ich vermute eh, dass ich nie wieder was hören werde.

hat einer nicht ein schickes hardtail für mich    ?


----------



## Balu. (26. August 2005)

Liegt zwar schon was zurück aber:


> "Stock-Nebenflußkopfhörer "


*Cane-Creek-A-Headset*


----------



## biker1967 (27. August 2005)

Hi meart

hast du andere Bilder als in Ebay?

Ebay nach zu urteilen sind es:
-Julie-Bremsen auf Coda-Laufrädern
-Deore Schalthebel
-Hutch-Reifen sind bei Cannondale ja standard -scheiß Dinger

falls du bessere Fotos wie gesagt hast, poste Sie mal

Gruß Bruno


----------



## asco1 (27. August 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Dyno-BMX-gut-erh...233099633QQcategoryZ22559QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

:-D


----------



## DA TOM (27. August 2005)

boa super deutsch.... was will der uns damit sagen? dass das bike glump ist und man nicht kaufen soll oder grade das gegenteil


----------



## MOHTman (27. August 2005)

die kontakt-emailadresse für fragen zum sofortkauf ist aber sehr gut verständlich


----------



## NeedleJig (27. August 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7177992357&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

einfach nur klasse diese beschreibung und kopfhörer gibts auch gleich dazu


----------



## Levty (28. August 2005)

NeedleJig schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7177992357&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> einfach nur klasse diese beschreibung und kopfhörer gibts auch gleich dazu



kennen ma schon


----------



## Deleted 8297 (30. August 2005)

Meint der das ernst?!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bergamont-Rockad...236412827QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (30. August 2005)

und wehe das ist kein titanrahmen


----------



## CRANKy (31. August 2005)

Wer kennt die "bewährten Shimano Revoshit   Schalteinheit"  ???

http://cgi.ebay.de/DESIGN-DOWNHILL-...233328961QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## [email protected] (31. August 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Meint der das ernst?!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Bergamont-Rockad...236412827QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Kann wahrscheinlich schlecht deutsch.Kommt aus Portogal.


----------



## headbug (31. August 2005)

CRANKy schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kennt die "bewährten Shimano Revoshit   Schalteinheit"  ???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/DESIGN-DOWNHILL-...233328961QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Schon alleine wenn ich das rad sehe würde ich kotzen und du ließt dir auch ncoh die beschreibung durch


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. August 2005)

> Schon alleine wenn ich das rad sehe würde ich kotzen und du ließt dir auch ncoh die beschreibung durch



Jaja, man stumpft mit der Zeit ab. Da bedarf es dann schon stärkerer Brechmittel...


----------



## FeierFox (31. August 2005)

Das ist ja mal wieder ein Hammer. Welcher Ingenieur (wenn der den Titel überhaupt verdient) hat sich so einen Rahmen ausgedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raymund (1. September 2005)

race_king schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja mal wieder ein Hammer. Welcher Ingenieur (wenn der den Titel überhaupt verdient) hat sich so einen Rahmen ausgedacht



Wer behauptet denn, daß bei der Herstellung solcher Fahrräder überhaupt Ingenieure mitwirken?

Gruß
Raymund 
(Ingenieur)


----------



## GroßerNagus (1. September 2005)

Sclimmer als die fehlenden Ingeneure ist:

daß diese Monster noch fürn Schweinegeld verkauft werden.:kotz: Ich glaub ich muß mich doch nochmal damit beschäftigen Leute übers Ohr zu hauen.
Es gibt zuviele davon.


----------



## MüsliFresser (1. September 2005)

GroßerNagus schrieb:
			
		

> Sclimmer als die fehlenden Ingeneure ist:
> 
> daß diese Monster noch fürn Schweinegeld verkauft werden.:kotz: Ich glaub ich muß mich doch nochmal damit beschäftigen Leute übers Ohr zu hauen.
> Es gibt zuviele davon.



den passenden nick hast du ja schon...

sven


----------



## Levty (2. September 2005)

Wer will ein gebrauchtes verschleis kit kaufen? schulnote 2-3    

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XT-Kasse...79063902QQcategoryZ100244QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## schroeti (2. September 2005)

Ich wette, der Dreck ist echt und keine Spiegelung!!    


Scheisze, sind die alle hart drauf. Und ich Blödi hab von einem Käufer einen Scottsattel zurückgenommen, der kaputter war, als ich dachte. Ich setz den jetzt wieder als Schrottsattel rein, aber mit Schulnote 2-, dann bekomm ich bestimmt noch nen Deppenkäufer, der mir 10 Euronen zahlt.


----------



## Beach90 (3. September 2005)

das teuerste rad was ich je gesehen hab klick  , oder etwa doch nicht ?!?


----------



## Levty (3. September 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> das teuerste rad was ich je gesehen hab klick  , oder etwa doch nicht ?!?



ich find das rad geil, aber mir schon n bissel zu teuer... da bleib ich bei meinem 500â¬-MTB    

greez, killuah1


----------



## LowBudgetBiker (5. September 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Sturmey-Archer-8...ryZ77611QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

10 Zeilen zum Artikel und der Rest  

Gruß LBB


----------



## kitor (11. September 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-DH3_W0QQitemZ7180812841QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Unglaublich günstige Gelegenheit...nur 950,- zum Sofort-Kaufen...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. September 2005)

echter schnapper   

lustig ist auch das sich der verkäufer gerne mal selber was verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan Itor (11. September 2005)

Lol, Sammlerstück   

Wer kennt sie nicht, die bikeverrückten Federgabel-Sammler. Ein Hobby mit Zukunft


----------



## der.bergsteiger (11. September 2005)

Diese Beschreibung ist auch göttlich 

KLICK

Der 10. Punkt ist aber der hammer    .
gruß


----------



## knucklehead23 (12. September 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Aubergine-MAGURA...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Das Ding soll 1650,-  gekostet haben? Sieht für mich nach Standard-Baumarktware mit besseren Bremsen und Schaltwerk aus.


MfG

Jan


----------



## dioXxide (12. September 2005)

knucklehead23 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Aubergine-MAGURA...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Das Ding soll 1650,-  gekostet haben? Sieht für mich nach Standard-Baumarktware mit besseren Bremsen und Schaltwerk aus.
> 
> ...



Selbst lackierte Baumarktware...


----------



## knucklehead23 (12. September 2005)

dioXxide schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst lackierte Baumarktware...


----------



## Thunderbird (12. September 2005)

Was ist denn das hier?
ein 2005er Giant MCM Team Carbonrahmen?
Habe ich noch nie gehört.
http://cgi.ebay.de/05er-Giant-MCM-T...180534949QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thb


----------



## schroeti (13. September 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn das hier?
> ein 2005er Giant MCM Team Carbonrahmen?
> Habe ich noch nie gehört.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/05er-Giant-MCM-Team-Carbon-Rahmen-NEU_W0QQitemZ7180534949QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


 

tja Junge, scheint es aber zu geben......

Sieht nicht gerade nach Kuriosität aus.


----------



## Thunderbird (13. September 2005)

Heisst das, du kennst den Rahmen und bist dir sicher, dass er auch
in den Jahren der XTC Comp-Rahmen noch so gebaut wurde oder
glaubst du einfach alles, was du siehst und liest und nimmst das als Beweis?
Dann melde ich mich mal bei dir, wenn ich was zu verkaufen habe.   

Eine "Kuriosität" muss ja nicht immer ein alter Bock oder ein Baumarktbike
sein, das einer für viel Geld verkaufen will (haha). Ich fände einen echten 
2005er MCM schon sehr kurios, aber vielleicht ist das nicht primitiv genug 
für diesen Thread.   

Thb


----------



## dioXxide (13. September 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Heisst das, du kennst den Rahmen und bist dir sicher, dass er auch
> in den Jahren der XTC Comp-Rahmen noch so gebaut wurde oder
> glaubst du einfach alles, was du siehst und liest und nimmst das als Beweis?
> Dann melde ich mich mal bei dir, wenn ich was zu verkaufen habe.
> ...



Warum bist du so beleidigt, er hat das doch nich böse gemeint...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (13. September 2005)

Ich weiß, er wollte nur cool rüber kommen.
Beleidigen können mich nur Leute, die mir wichtig sind.

Mich nerven halt informationslose Kommentare, die 
den einzigen Sinn haben, den Schreiber besser aussehen
zu lassen, als den Fragenden. Außerdem fällt er in die
Kategorie "was mich nicht interessiert, ist unwichtig"
und so Leute sollten doch besser einfach still sein.

Meine Frage ist immer noch nicht beantwortet.
Muss ich doch in's Leichtbau-Forum gehen?
*Zur Erinnerung: gibt's einen 2005er Giant MCM oder
ist es ein Fake oder eine falsche Bezeichnung?*

Keine Angst - gleich könnt ihr euch wieder über Verkäufer mit 
mangelhafter Orthografie und über überteuerte Baumarkt-Bikes amüsieren. 

Thb


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. September 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß, er wollte nur cool rüber kommen.
> Beleidigen können mich nur Leute, die mir wichtig sind.
> 
> Mich nerven halt informationslose Kommentare, die
> ...


----------



## Steffen04 (13. September 2005)

HI,

soweit ich weiss, gibts den in der Tat, wobei das MCM Team Frameset eigentlich nicht für den deutschen Markt bestimmt ist. 
Kann dir zwar grad nur den Link zur 2005er Giant Seite aus Taiwan geben, aber dort gibts das halt definitiv.
Schau mal hier, lesen ist zwar schwer, aber die Bilder & Jahrgang sagen schon alles:
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/tw/030.000.000/030.000.000.asp?range=154 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen, so kurios isset nicht, wobei ich den Rahmen via Ebay.de sicherlich NICHT kaufen würde, ist wahrscheinlich inoffiziell hierhin gelangt. 

Gruß, Steffen


----------



## Thunderbird (13. September 2005)

@ Steffen04: Danke! Das war doch schon alles, was ich wissen wollte.  
Das Teil wäre dann also fast ein Unikat in Europa. Bin mal gespannt, ob's
jemand kauft.

@ JOHN-DOE: Ja, du bist super cool und ein ganz harter Typ.

Thb


----------



## dioXxide (13. September 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ Steffen04: Danke! Das war doch schon alles, was ich wissen wollte.
> Das Teil wäre dann also fast ein Unikat in Europa. Bin mal gespannt, ob's
> jemand kauft.
> 
> ...



Das Bild von ihm war aber lustig, das musst du zugeben...


----------



## Thunderbird (13. September 2005)

Na ja - bisschen unpassend und mein Humor sieht halt anders aus.
_Weinende _Kinder spielen da generell keine Rolle. 
Wenn schon, dann so was:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (14. September 2005)

> Ich weiß, er wollte nur cool rüber kommen.
> Beleidigen können mich nur Leute, die mir wichtig sind.


 
Hier ist der "Coole". Wenn Du keine anderen Probleme hast, als die Kommentare von anderen, die eigentlich sachlich und in keinster Weise klugscheiszerisch oder böse gemeint waren, als derartig zu interpretieren, kann ich auch nix dafür. Zum Glück bin ich Dir nicht wichtig, sonst würdest Du Dich jetzt wohl beleidigt fühlen. 



> Mich nerven halt informationslose Kommentare, die
> den einzigen Sinn haben, den Schreiber besser aussehen
> zu lassen, als den Fragenden. Außerdem fällt er in die
> Kategorie "was mich nicht interessiert, ist unwichtig"
> und so Leute sollten doch besser einfach still sein.


 
Mich nerven Leute, die schon beim kleinsten Mucks eines anderen auf die Palme gehen. Erst hauen, dann fragen, oder wie?? 

Also, wenn ich es nötig hätte, durch meine Kommentare Deine ursprüngliche Frage ins Lächerliche zu ziehen, dann würde ich das eher mit fachlicher Kompetenz versuchen, als mit meiner einfachen Äußerung, dass da nix Ungewöhnliches zu erkennen ist. Ich habe mir lediglich das Ebayangebot angesehen, und bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass der Verkäufer weiß, was er da verkauft. Auch als Privatmann muss er zum Inhalt seines Angebots stehen. Sonst wäre dies arglistige Täuschung. Und da schützt ihn auch kein Ebay vor einer Anzeige. 

Und wenn ich mich nicht dafür interessieren würde, dann hätte ich's mir nicht angesehen. Deine Logik ist wirklich unübertroffen... 

Die Frage der Herkunft des Rahmens dürfte ja wohl geklärt sein, daher brauchen wir dies hier nicht weiter breitzutreten. 

[CLOSED]


----------



## bikerjane (14. September 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7166808260&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_ReBay_Pr4_PcY_BID

das is das absolute muss an meinem bike ich werd zuschlagen


----------



## Hardraider (14. September 2005)

KLICK


----------



## FeierFox (14. September 2005)

Hardraider schrieb:
			
		

> KLICK



DER Leichtbau Geheimtipp!


----------



## Katzenjammer (14. September 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/direkt-aus-USA-K...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


  kommt bestimmt gut .....


----------



## Levty (14. September 2005)

PIRAD schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/direkt-aus-USA-K...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> kommt bestimmt gut .....



das könnte ich auf meine quitschende rst gabel kleben, die zum winter ersetzt wird...


----------



## chkimsim (14. September 2005)

Die Jungs vom Fahrradteile-Direkt-Shop sind wirklich spitzenklasse. Da gibt's doch den schon lang gesuchten 'HI-TEN Seitenklapptänder für die Linke Seite' für's Fully.

Und wer so etwas verkaufen kann, möchte sein Wissen auch an die Menschheit weitergeben.


----------



## Katzenjammer (14. September 2005)

Mein Vater hat soetwas an seinem Trekkingrad verbaut


----------



## schroeti (14. September 2005)

*Profis schwören auf HI - TEN*   

habt ihr denn das nicht gewußt???  Diese brachiale Extrem-Federgabel mit mindestens 50 mm Federweg (wenn Sie durchschlägt, bestimmt das dreifache...) ist sonst nur was für Profis. UUUIIIIIIHHH. Und dieser Ständer: bitte nur an gefederte Rahmen anschrauben!! 
   

Scheisze, ich merke, meine Ebaytexte sind echt für'n Ar$ch. Ich halte mich da immer viel zu sehr zurück. Demnächst verkaufe ich auch mieseste Anfängerkacke als hochwertigstes Profiequipment. Die Leute scheinen's zu lieben.


----------



## Held.v.E (14. September 2005)

tja auf die idee muss man erst mal kommen, man muss schon Klug/Blöd sein damit einem sowas einfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lord.flame (14. September 2005)

Die Menschheit muss doch sehr intelligent sein, wenn solche Typen damit durchkommen. Nur weiter so!!!


----------



## mightyEx (14. September 2005)

schroeti schrieb:
			
		

> Scheisze, ich merke, meine Ebaytexte sind echt für'n Ar$ch. Ich halte mich da immer viel zu sehr zurück. Demnächst verkaufe ich auch mieseste Anfängerkacke als hochwertigstes Profiequipment. Die Leute scheinen's zu lieben.



Ich versuch in meinen Auktionsbeschreibungen eigentlich auch immer alles sehr objektiv darzustellen.

Die Beschreibungen bei den genannten Auktionen erinnern mich immer an so Dauerwerbesendungen aus dem Fernsehen, die einem Entsafter, Messer o.ä. zu meist überhöhten Preisen andrehen wollen. "Nicht 1, nicht 2 sondern 3 Ständer und das Hi-Ten Fahrrad gibt's sogar gratis dazu ..."  .


----------



## schroeti (15. September 2005)

Jo, nur dass es auch immer wieder Leute gibt, die auf so eine Scheisze reinfallen. Wie kann man glauben, dass es eine "Profigabel" für 19,90 Euro gibt? Ein bißchen mitdenken muss doch drin sein.... Scheinbar meinen die Bieter, in Baumärkten werden Räder für die WM-Teilnahme angeboten, weil ne Shimano-Schaltung dran ist. Und weil FULL SUSPENSION ATB DOWNHILL SPECIAL NOPPENREIFEN BIG MOUNTAIN SUPERCROSS HYPERKRASSKONKRET MEGABIKE drauf steht. 

Übrigens: ich hätte da noch eine -zwar gebrauchte- aber supergeniale, brachialbrutale, megastarke, unkaputtbare, professionelle, augenschmausige und aggrokrasse Fahrradklingel für nur 19,90 Euro. Schlagt zu!! Profiqualität vom Fachprivatmann. Nur jetzt!!


----------



## sackstand (15. September 2005)

naja ich verkaufe noch nen Ragazzi von meim Cousin  jeder der ein Ragazzi schon mla gefahren ist kennt die Qualität und weiss sie zu schätzen! da kann ein Cannondale nicht mithalten! und für den Richtigen Drop Off nur mit Stargabel!! für echte Profis


----------



## schroeti (15. September 2005)

Ist Cedric Garcia nicht schon mal auf Ragazzi Weltmeister geworden? 

Hat Ritchy Schley nicht auf Ragazzi mal ne Red Bull Rampage gewonnen??

Ist Ragazzi nicht der Hauptsponsor von Timo Pritzel, Vanderham, Bearclaw und Barel? 

War es nicht Ragazzi, die die erste Supermonstergabel mit 300 mmm Federweg erfunden haben?

Oder wie???   


  ...


----------



## Levty (15. September 2005)

schroeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Cedric Garcia nicht schon mal auf Ragazzi Weltmeister geworden?
> 
> Hat Ritchy Schley nicht auf Ragazzi mal ne Red Bull Rampage gewonnen??
> 
> ...



du würdest bei neun live kariere machen!


----------



## schroeti (15. September 2005)

Au weh, bloß nicht. Spätestens nach 5 Minuten müßte ich mich über die Blödheit der Zuschauer scheckig lachen..... 


...obwohl, her mit dem Job. So leicht kann man sein Geld sonst gar nicht verdienen.


----------



## ebf (15. September 2005)

Mal ein "GEILER" Sattel  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Sexy-Gelsattel-e...183282994QQcategoryZ15529QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mightyEx (16. September 2005)

ebf schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ein "GEILER" Sattel
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Sexy-Gelsattel-e...183282994QQcategoryZ15529QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Wie heißt es so schön - Sex sells. Vor einiger Zeit fand ich mal ne Auktion, wo neben dem zu verkaufenden Bike noch ein nettes Date mit der vormaligen Eigentümerin mit versteigert wurde  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (16. September 2005)

ebf schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ein "GEILER" Sattel
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Sexy-Gelsattel-erotisierend-und-anschmiegsam_W0QQitemZ7183282994QQcategoryZ15529QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
das geilste und originellste Angebot, was ich in meinen 6 Ebayjahren gesehen habe....  auf die Idee muss man erst mal kommen, 'nen bekloppten Sattel so zu präsentieren. 

Die verdient 'nen Orden!


----------



## el martn (16. September 2005)

ich wette, die ist potthäßlich!!! :kotz: 
so mit pickel und falten....

el martn


----------



## Don Raul (17. September 2005)

oh man,so was bescheuertes...  
kauft bestimmt irgend so ein fetischist


----------



## Piefke (17. September 2005)

mightyEx schrieb:
			
		

> Wie heißt es so schön - Sex sells.


Ja baer trotzdem immer noch keine Gebote und das bei 1  Startpreis


----------



## schroeti (17. September 2005)

wer weiß, wofür die den Sattel noch so gebraucht hat....       


... minne minne minne minne .....


----------



## Hardraider (18. September 2005)

guckt 1. auf dem Preis 2.auf den Text und 3. auf den Preis der Julie / marta`s 

"Das is kein normales F 700 denn da wurde einiges fachmännisch verändert und umgebaut zum Beispiel die Bremsen von Magura  Julie (ca.450) auf Magura  Marta (ca.750)."

Habt ihr keine Bremsen für 1500 DM am Rad? Wie uncool!   


Cannondale

EDIT : 

Das ist ja nicht zu fassen: 

Shimano Schaltwerk sowie Kassette  XTR 2004 (312)

Onyx  Naben v/h (259)

Mavic  322er Felgen v/h(142)

Magura Marta v/h (756)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (18. September 2005)

genial montierter lenker

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

verdient ne auszeichnung für einfallsreichtum bzw eigentlich eine bestrafung für hirnlosigkeit


----------



## LowBudgetBiker (18. September 2005)

Das nenn ich ein HC Bordstein DHler


----------



## GroßerNagus (19. September 2005)

schroeti schrieb:
			
		

> wer weiß, wofür die den Sattel noch so gebraucht hat....



Jetzt braucht sie den Sattel wohl nicht mehr. Fährt halt lieber ohne...


----------



## der.bergsteiger (19. September 2005)

GroßerNagus schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt halt lieber ohne...



hehe


----------



## GlanDas (19. September 2005)

GroßerNagus schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt halt lieber ohne...



das is fies


----------



## Levty (19. September 2005)

GroßerNagus schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt halt lieber ohne...



wers hart mag... auch ne alternative bei den hohen benzinpreisen zu sparen


----------



## jackazzi2 (19. September 2005)

Hallo
also ich habe bei ebay bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht!
Ich habe bis jetzt ca. 30 Artikel gekauft und 5 Verkauft und hatte bis jetzt kein Problem!
Heute erst kam nen FullFace-Helm für 47 an!   

Also ich kann ebay nur empfehlen...aber es gibt halt überall....schwarze Schafe!


----------



## kitor (19. September 2005)

> Hallo
> also ich habe bei ebay bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht!
> Ich habe bis jetzt ca. 30 Artikel gekauft und 5 Verkauft und hatte bis jetzt kein Problem!
> Heute erst kam nen FullFace-Helm für 47 an!
> ...



dies ist aber der Ebay Kuriositäten Thread...


----------



## mauriex (20. September 2005)

Blauer Helm - ist doch kurios


----------



## brill (20. September 2005)

Hanebrink gabel mit 5cm rohrduchmesser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (20. September 2005)

*Super Schäpchen von Germatec !!!!!!!!!!!!!Nur 3 Tage!!!*


----------



## Levty (20. September 2005)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> *Super Schäpchen von Germatec !!!!!!!!!!!!!Nur 3 Tage!!!*



also ich kann hinten weder eine disc bremse noch eine v brake erkennen, oder bin ich blind?
edit:
achja, immer hin: 4-Link-Tech


----------



## Elmar (20. September 2005)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> *Super Schäpchen von Germatec !!!!!!!!!!!!!Nur 3 Tage!!!*


  Das Teil wird wohl um ca. 5 Euro weggehen....aber das ist schon zuviel


----------



## schroeti (20. September 2005)

ein federleichter XC-Tourer... 16 kg !!! Ach so, die Bremse hinten gibt es nur bei Sofortkauf für 399 Euro


----------



## Harzorzist (22. September 2005)

Elmar schrieb:
			
		

> Das Teil wird wohl um ca. 5 Euro weggehen....aber das ist schon zuviel



Das denkst aber auch nur du. Wir sind hier bei EBAY!!!

Meine derzeitigen Favoriten:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-Montenbik_W0QQitemZ5244329272QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
(aus Schneisse Geld machen....oder gabs die Gebote für die skurile Wortschöpfung?)

und:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Carver-VSX-8000-...242498372QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

(siehe Federgabel-Feature)


----------



## schroeti (23. September 2005)

Harzorzist schrieb:
			
		

> Das denkst aber auch nur du. Wir sind hier bei EBAY!!!
> 
> Meine derzeitigen Favoriten:
> 
> ...


 

Ich liebe "MONTENBIK" und "Die pfiffige Ausstattung..." 

so was gibt es wirklich nur bei Ebay!    Voll die HONKs.


----------



## Elmar (23. September 2005)

Harzorzist schrieb:
			
		

> Das denkst aber auch nur du. Wir sind hier bei EBAY!!!


 Oh mein Gott! 62 Euro für den Krempel


----------



## der.bergsteiger (23. September 2005)

naja immerhin hatte der dämpfer logaut


----------



## schroeti (23. September 2005)

*Da waren noch so tolle Sachen drin:*

"Das Rad ist Vollgefedert und aus Alu und wird als Bastlerfahrrad ersteigert.
Was bringt nur 16 Kg auf die Waage."

*Ja, was denn wohl? *

"Lenkrad von LAKES auch ALU." 

*Oh, es hat ein Lenkrad, keinen Lenker.* 


"Vorne ist schone Federgabel, was besonders bei ungerade Fläche gut ist."

*Der geilste Satz überhaupt....   *

"Pedalen sind von SCHIMANO und sind aus ALU. Es hat auch Klingeln. Es hat SCHIMANO Schaltung(21 Gang)."

*Klingeling, hier kommt der Eiermann. Seit wann gibt es eigentlich SCHIMANO? Ich dachte immer, die heißen SKIMANO. *

"Und jetzt zu dem Mängel es ist nur 1 Mängel:Von  vorne und hinten fehlen diese Bremsenhaltern die vorne in Federgabel und hinten in Rahme reigeschraubt werden(nicht verwechseln mit normale befestigungs schrauben!!!)."

*Er meint Cantisockel... 4 Teile, ein Mangel?? Das ganze Rad ist ein Mangel...*

"Von hinten gebe ich Schimano V Brake Bremsen mit und von vorne war Scheibenbremse .Gebe ich auch mit (Schimano).Also die dinge kann man im Fahrrad geschäft kaufen.(Kosten nicht teuer)." 

*Er gibt alles mit, doch kaufen muss man ich die Teile im Laden?? Bahnhof!!! *

"Also es wird repariert oder zum teilen verkauft."

*Ja, Jesus scharte auch seine Jünger um sich und teilte.... Man, ist der hohl der Typ!! 
*
"Alles was Sie zum Rad wissen sollten:
Das Rad ist gebraucht, wurde aber bisher stets gepflegt und überprüft, so dass technischer wie optischer Zustand gut erhalten sind. Es ist ideal geeignet um im Gelände den schwierigen Ansprüchen zu genügen. Perfekter Fahrkomfort entsteht auch auf ebener Strecke. "

*Den Satz hat er sicher irgendwo rauskopiert und hier eingefügt. Bis auf einen Kommafehler in Ordnung. *

*Ich geb dem Jungen 10 Punkte, weil er 62 Euro erzielt hat!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramon Salazar (23. September 2005)

bei ebay läuft ne auktion hier Holzfahrrad


----------



## heliusdh (24. September 2005)

mezzox schrieb:
			
		

> bei ebay läuft ne auktion hier Holzfahrrad



Der Lügt in Braunschweig fahren da auch 2 von rum und die sehen genauso aus und sind identisch Ausgestattet.


----------



## Harzorzist (25. September 2005)

Naja geil ist das Holzbike trotzdem. Ob es aber alltagstauglich ist...  

Nun die absolute Megastory, mir kamen echt die Tränen:   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5244479683&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Unbedingt mitbieten, der Junge braucht das Geld!


----------



## Wonko (25. September 2005)

Best viewed with 12000x9000


----------



## schroeti (26. September 2005)

Harzorzist schrieb:
			
		

> Naja geil ist das Holzbike trotzdem. Ob es aber alltagstauglich ist...
> 
> Nun die absolute Megastory, mir kamen echt die Tränen:
> 
> ...


 

Boah, ist der Typ fertig.... ich würde auch meinen offensichtlichen Schwachsinn gerade in Ebay rumposaunieren.... 

So weiß jeder, dass es eine Notlage ist und er zu jedem Preis verkaufen muss. Naja, das Bike ist wenigstens in Ordnung. 

Übrigens: ich habe dummerweise ne Bank überfallen und die haben mich erwischt. Nachdem ich erfahren habe, dass das nicht erlaubt ist, muss ich ins Gefängnis oder 1 Mio. Euro zahlen. Darum verkaufe ich meine MountainBike Magazine.


----------



## biker1967 (26. September 2005)

schroeti schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, ist der Typ fertig....
> 
> Übrigens: ich habe dummerweise ne Bank überfallen und die haben mich erwischt. Nachdem ich erfahren habe, dass das nicht erlaubt ist, muss ich ins Gefängnis oder 1 Mio. Euro zahlen. Darum verkaufe ich meine MountainBike Magazine.



Sooo, jetzt wissen wir wenigstens über deinen derzeitigen Lebensstandard Bescheid  

Hoffe nur, das da nicht nur MTB-Magazine dabei sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (26. September 2005)

biker1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo, jetzt wissen wir wenigstens über deinen derzeitigen Lebensstandard Bescheid
> 
> Hoffe nur, das da nicht nur MTB-Magazine dabei sind


 
Oh, Mist, hätte ich das mal nicht gesagt.... 

... meine Playboy, Whistler, Penthouse und Porno-Sammlung verkaufe ich nicht.  

Ach Scheisze, das hätte ich ja jetzt auch nicht schreiben dürfen.


----------



## biker1967 (27. September 2005)

schroeti schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, Mist, hätte ich das mal nicht gesagt....
> 
> ... meine Playboy, Whistler, Penthouse und Porno-Sammlung verkaufe ich nicht.
> 
> Ach Scheisze, das hätte ich ja jetzt auch nicht schreiben dürfen.


Tja, nun isses raus  
Ich suche noch ein paar Ausgaben der o.a. Magazine.  Vielleicht ist was für mich dabei..


----------



## schrenz (27. September 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/CRANK-BROTHERS-K...185255618QQcategoryZ81675QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Haben mich 435 gekostet?
So wie ich das sehe, sind das die normalen EB-C so 69-99,
nur ein Beispiel für die üblichen Ebay original Phantasie EVks, aber ein besonders dreistes!


----------



## schroeti (27. September 2005)

der Typ gehört an die Wand.... 


CB-Pedalen


----------



## grünerbär14 (27. September 2005)

wahnsinn hs 33 im sofortkuaf  füer nur 999 
das geht ja wohl gar nicht,schade um die angebotshttp://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-HS-33-schwarz-HS33-Neu-3557_W0QQitemZ7185869951QQcategoryZ77581QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemgebühren


----------



## heliusdh (27. September 2005)

Hier der Link  zum anklicken 

Ich glaube BMO ist doch nicht so günstig *lol


----------



## squashmichi (28. September 2005)

Wettbewerbsgabel     

http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-Wettbe...002392171QQcategoryZ76134QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## schroeti (28. September 2005)

squashmichi schrieb:
			
		

> Wettbewerbsgabel
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-Wettbewerbsgabel-41mm-luftunterstuetzt-1a_W0QQitemZ8002392171QQcategoryZ76134QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 


akkurat...     

Gabel seiner Meinung nach gerade....   


au weia


----------



## salzbrezel (28. September 2005)

Halo ihr,

also über diese Beschreibung könnte ich mich kaputtlachen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Pole-Positio...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß...


----------



## jackiex (28. September 2005)

Das ist aber ein böser rebell


> Die erste Inspektion (so ein Quatsch für ein Fahrrad! Ich geb mein Bike doch nicht in eine Inspektion! was kommt als nächstes, AU Plakette fürs Fahrrad???) hab ich auch nicht eingehalten



sehr böse der Kerl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (28. September 2005)

> Ach, die Reifen sind sogar von Continental, mann, Contis hatte ich sogar mal auf meinem Wagen drauf, was es nicht alles gibt



Hihihi...


----------



## schroeti (29. September 2005)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> Hihihi...


 

wahrscheinlich sogar Niederquerschnitts-Breitreifen  mit  *1,9" *



*UUUUIIIIIHHHH *


----------



## axl65 (29. September 2005)

ich finde das voll den hammer,was er hier geschrieben hat!!!!

..."Ja, also wer günstig ein Bike schiessen will, haut rein, und liebe Eltern.... denkt dran... bald ist Weihnachten die Blagen wollen was sehen unterm Baum, da kommt son Bike immer gut!!!! "..............


----------



## storcky (29. September 2005)

ist zwar ein zweirad mit notantrieb, aber geile auktion....sex sells

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4578136960&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

der preis ist jetzt schon exorbitant und weit über normalem ebaywert!!!

evtl. polieren dämnächst auch leute so biketeile auf!!!
...ich freu mich drauf!!!


----------



## Markus3110 (29. September 2005)

es war doch auch letzten ein Kerzenständer drin, der für 3 gekauft wurde in so einem Ramschladen. Der Verkäfer hat ihn dann mit einem Modell abgelichtet. Viel Nackte haut und zwischen den Busen der Kerzenständer...   und siehe da.....er wurde für mehr als 150 verkauft!!!!!Sollte ich mal mit meinem alten Focus Hardtail Rahmen machen. Nackte Mieze drauf und schon wird es für 1000 verkauft.....    

So ist ebay....


----------



## storcky (29. September 2005)

maert schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> bin grad per zufall über diese auktion gestolpert
> 
> ...




moin!!! echt krass!!! das war voll der fake....genau dieses jekyll mit den selben bildern hat ein freund von mir vorm sommer für seine freundin ersteigert - bei ebay!!! es war aber eine andere auktion mit identischen pics....der typ wollte auf jeden die kohle abziehen!!!! ...ich fass es nicht!


----------



## der.bergsteiger (29. September 2005)

uiui nicht schlecht.

aber der käufer war nicht dumm genug sich auf vorkasse einzulassen, noch mal glück gehabt


----------



## squashmichi (1. Oktober 2005)

Hab mal wieder was gefunden:

Die absulut beste downhillbremse mit einer 140mm scheibe    .
seht selbst:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhillbremsen-...7186700174QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hans-albert (1. Oktober 2005)

Ob das noch kurios ist:

http://cgi.ebay.de/VOTEC-Federgabel...86746083QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

oder schlicht und einfach Betrug.

Baumarkt-Gabel mit Votec-Aufkleber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. Oktober 2005)

hans-albert schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das noch kurios ist:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/VOTEC-Federgabel...86746083QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Das ist Betrug da gibt es kein vertun


----------



## VISION311 (1. Oktober 2005)

squashmichi schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal wieder was gefunden:
> 
> Die absulut beste downhillbremse mit einer 140mm scheibe    .
> seht selbst:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhillbremsen-...7186700174QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Auch ganz geil finde ich ja "Dazu gibt es noch ein Laufradsatz mit Grimeca *Narben* und schwarzen Rigida Felgen."


----------



## Levty (1. Oktober 2005)

hans-albert schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das noch kurios ist:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/VOTEC-Federgabel...86746083QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



ich ahb ihm mal folgende frage gestellt, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt!

"hi, hab interesse an deiner gabel, würde gern wissen an welchem rad sie verbaut war und wieviel sie gelaufen ist? ich hab noch nie eine solche votec gabel gesehen, vielleicht ist es eine seltene version, nja, sieht nach 80cm federweg, lieg ich da richtig? 

mit freundlichen grüssen, killuah1"

der wird mir bestimmt nicht antworten    

"mit freundlichen grüßen, killuah1"

edit:
lol, gebt euch seinen nik-name " riemer_de" ---> www.riemer.de


----------



## squashmichi (1. Oktober 2005)

muhaaaa

   Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir jetzt die Scheiben bremsen und die Federgabel für mein Downhillbike kaufen lach


----------



## Chris81277 (2. Oktober 2005)

Das ist nie und nimmer eine VOTEC Gabel. Abgesehen von den ganzen Abweichungen hinsichtlich bautypischer Merkmale eines Originals, sind zu allem Übel auch noch die Aufkleber schepp angebracht! Diese versuchte Bauernfängerei  schreit zum Himmel.
Na ja, ein Angebot wird für diesen Artikel sicherlich niemand abgeben, oder?


----------



## Jesus Freak (2. Oktober 2005)

Naja, ein *Angebot* hat ja der Verkäufer schon abgegeben, ein *Gebot* wird wohl niemand abgeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris81277 (2. Oktober 2005)

"Jesus Freak"    Wie recht Du doch hast!


----------



## datacrime (2. Oktober 2005)

Hatten wir das schon?

Ciao,
data


----------



## el martn (3. Oktober 2005)

ist das etwa ein Ehering....  


wie dumm...  

el martn


----------



## damonsta (3. Oktober 2005)

el martn schrieb:
			
		

> ist das etwa ein Ehering....
> 
> 
> wie dumm...
> ...



den trägt man am ringfinger...


----------



## el martn (3. Oktober 2005)

damonsta schrieb:
			
		

> den trägt man am ringfinger...



sorry, ich hab´s zuspät gesehen..

el martn


----------



## TimvonHof (4. Oktober 2005)

hans-albert schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das noch kurios ist:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/VOTEC-Federgabel...86746083QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



hab ihn mal nach dem modell und vor allem der seriennummer und federweg und so gefragt....

antwort:
"Hallo,
zur Gabel kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, da die Gabel von einem Freund
ist mit dem ich nichts mehr zu tun habe.
MfG.
Torsten"

das ich da nicht gleich drauf gekommen bin   

cu tim


----------



## schroeti (4. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> ich ahb ihm mal folgende frage gestellt, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt!
> 
> "hi, hab interesse an deiner gabel, würde gern wissen an welchem rad sie verbaut war und wieviel sie gelaufen ist? ich hab noch nie eine solche votec gabel gesehen, vielleicht ist es eine seltene version, nja, sieht nach 80cm federweg, lieg ich da richtig?
> 
> ...


 

80 cm Federweg..... uihhh     

Und das "riemer_de" hat nix mit riemer.de zu tun. Es gab mal eine interne Umstellung der Ebaynamen. Da wurde hinter jedem Namen ein "_de" dran gehangen. Man konnte das ändern, aber mußte es nicht. Daher wird die Homepage nix mit dem zu tun haben. Wäre auch schlimm....


----------



## kingmoe (5. Oktober 2005)

Eigentlich eine ganz normale Auktion, aber dieser Satz ist schon klasse:

"WOLLTE ES MIR MACHEN ABER HABE LEIDER KEINE ZEIT"   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-RAMEN_W0QQitemZ7185382908QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## wannabe_old (6. Oktober 2005)

ja und er würde es sich mit dem "rahme" hier machen, dem titanal  

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Rahme-Titana...187182068QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Oktober 2005)

mr street pro schrieb:
			
		

> ja und er würde es sich mit dem "rahme" hier machen, dem titanal
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Rahme-Titana...187182068QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Super RS der man:

*Der Rahmen ist sehr selten fast nicht mehr zu kriegen , eine Raritet.

Keine Schweißnähte , Rohre aus Aluminium und Titan Legirung Gemuft und geklebt.

Vorne mit Nitverbindung verstärkt.

Sehr leicht und stabil.Habe vor 2 Jahre als gebraucht gekauft und zum Straßentrening mit Sliks benuzt

Leider kann ich keine Garanti geben.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (6. Oktober 2005)

Ebay und Rechtschreibung, das sind zwei Dinge, die nicht zusammen passen.

Is mich abr vol egall, kan ich och nix.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (6. Oktober 2005)

storcky schrieb:
			
		

> moin!!! echt krass!!! das war voll der fake....genau dieses jekyll mit den selben bildern hat ein freund von mir vorm sommer für seine freundin ersteigert - bei ebay!!! es war aber eine andere auktion mit identischen pics....der typ wollte auf jeden die kohle abziehen!!!! ...ich fass es nicht!



Sowas ähnliches hatte ich vor kurzem mit nem Votec V8 Rahmen - ich hab ihn für 560 Euro ersteigert und wollte schon vorab überweisen (fragt mich nicht, warum ich das bei so einer Summe machen wollte), dann kam meine eMail Anfrage nach der Kontonummer per Mailer Daemon Meldung zurück. Da hats erstmal klick bei mir gemacht und ich hab dann den Rahmen auf Nachnahme verlangt, wollte er auch machen - der Rahmen ist bis heute nicht gekommen.

Noch ein bissel Recherche und ich hab rausgefunden, daß ein Dreiergespann den Rahmen schonmal reingesetzt hat (die gleichen Bilder) und der Rahmen auch schonmal versteigert wurde.

Allerdings habe ich ihn nach Drohung mit meinem Anwalt doch zu einer kleinen Entschädigung überreden können... seine Ausrede war übrigens, daß der Rahmen 1 Woche nach der Auktion aus seinem Auto gestohlen wurde. Er hat übrigens den Diebstahl nicht mal angezeigt.

Leute gibts!!!


----------



## Zims (6. Oktober 2005)

über 100 EUR für ein Rohloff-Handbuch

Naja eine riesige Beschreibung der Nabe als ob eine Speedhub zum Verkauf steht. Erst ganz unten wird die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen...   

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rohloff-Speedhub...187411480QQcategoryZ77613QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß Stefan


----------



## janos (6. Oktober 2005)

cool ich hol mir auch ne Rohloff und verkauf das handbuch für 200 im sofort kauf   

mfg janos


narben hatt man im gesicht! naben am fahrrad


----------



## Zims (6. Oktober 2005)

janos schrieb:
			
		

> Narben hatt man im Gesicht! Naben am Fahrrad


´

 Habs selbst gerade gemerkt...  

Ich kann mir die negativen Bewertungen schon vorstellen... 
Betrüger tut so als ob... "wer nicht lesen kann"....

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Levty (6. Oktober 2005)

Zims schrieb:
			
		

> über 100 EUR für ein Rohloff-Handbuch
> 
> Gruß Stefan



das is sone mega verarsche, da wir alles über die nabe erzählt, aber dann, in normalgrosse schrift: KEINE nabe... deswegen lese ich mir alles durch...
über sowas würde ich mich ins endlose aufregen   solche leute gehören erhängt...


----------



## damonsta (6. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> das is sone mega verarsche, da wir alles über die nabe erzählt, aber dann, in normalgrosse schrift: KEINE nabe... deswegen lese ich mir alles durch...
> über sowas würde ich mich ins endlose aufregen   solche leute gehören erhängt...



richtig
ausserdem ist sowas betrug
aber wir werden es nicht ausdiskutieren, es IST einfach so
wer nicht klipp und klar sagt was sache ist begeht einen betrug.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (6. Oktober 2005)

damonsta schrieb:
			
		

> wer nicht klipp und klar sagt was sache ist begeht einen betrug.



"Im Klartext: es wird KEINE Nabe verkauft."

erm reicht das?

tut mir leid, aber wer bei einer ebay auktion noch niht mal die beschreibung richtig liest, und das fällt beim ersten lesen der beschreibung auf, der gehört gehauen.


----------



## damonsta (6. Oktober 2005)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:
			
		

> "Im Klartext: es wird KEINE Nabe verkauft."
> 
> erm reicht das?
> 
> tut mir leid, aber wer bei einer ebay auktion noch niht mal die beschreibung richtig liest, und das fällt beim ersten lesen der beschreibung auf, der gehört gehauen.



nochmal: ich habe die beschreibung gelesen
jeder richter würde auf betrug entscheiden
glaubs mir einfach
ich spreche aus erfahrung und stelle keine vermutungen auf
ps: worms grüsst heppenheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (6. Oktober 2005)

schroeti schrieb:
			
		

> *Da waren noch so tolle Sachen drin:*
> 
> "Das Rad ist Vollgefedert und aus Alu und wird als Bastlerfahrrad ersteigert.
> Was bringt nur 16 Kg auf die Waage."
> ...




Den Fred hab ich eben erst entdeckt, herrlich was ihr hier zusammen getragen habt. Schade, daß Auktionen nur die knapp 90Tage gepeichert bleiben. 

Zum brüllen!


----------



## Beppe (6. Oktober 2005)

Wonko schrieb:
			
		

> Best viewed with 12000x9000



Hast Du das Modell gesehen?


----------



## Zims (6. Oktober 2005)

Ich halte es trotz des "Klartext Hinweises" für äußerst fragwürdig. Wenn ich ein Handbuch verkaufe steht der Begriff "Handbuch" in der Überschrift und nicht nach 4 Seiten Text. 

Morgen wird dann ein 
Mercedes SLK
blabla super klasse schnell toll 
 ......................................
.......................................
Klartext nur das Handbuch 
versteigert  

Alleine die sehr hervorgehobene Fußnoten wie "Spaßbieter werden bei Ebay als unseriös verpetzt" wirken auf mich wie vorgezogene Einschüchterungsversuche bei den zu erwartenden Gezanke.

Dass die Preisentwicklung eher einer "neuen Speedhub" als einem 2,50 EUR Handbuch entspricht, ist unumstritten...


----------



## damonsta (6. Oktober 2005)

Zims schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte es trotz des "Klartext Hinweises" für äußerst fragwürdig. Wenn ich ein Handbuch verkaufe steht der Begriff "Handbuch" in der Überschrift und nicht nach 4 Seiten Text.
> 
> Morgen wird dann ein
> Mercedes SLK
> ...



danke für die unterstützung


----------



## pimpelmoser (6. Oktober 2005)

Ist doch ne Abweichung gg. die ebay Grundsätze zum Verkauf, daher wird der Herr wohl verwarnt werden...


----------



## damonsta (6. Oktober 2005)

Steppenwolf83 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch ne Abweichung gg. die ebay Grundsätze zum Verkauf, daher wird der Herr wohl verwarnt werden...



ich bin schwer am überlegen das ding zu ersteigern um ihm dann die hölle heiss zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (6. Oktober 2005)

damonsta schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin schwer am überlegen das ding zu ersteigern um ihm dann die hölle heiss zu machen



das sit doch mal ne gute idde, ausser wenn du keinen anwalt hast... und obs sich wirklich lohnt, aber für uns, die zuschauer, wäre es mehr als amüsant!

achja, morgen läuft meine auktion an

Specialized Demo 9 2006 er Model wieNEU

beschreibung...

blblabla, top DH bike, blabla

verkauft weden nur die kabelbinder für den tacho, d.h. NICHT das bike

blabla, viel spass, 3.2.1. dein kabelbinder

greez, killuah1


----------



## damonsta (6. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> das sit doch mal ne gute idde, ausser wenn du keinen anwalt hast... und obs sich wirklich lohnt, aber für uns, die zuschauer, wäre es mehr als amüsant!
> 
> achja, morgen läuft meine auktion an
> 
> ...



ich habe einen
einen richtig guten
und vor allem bin ich selbst bald einer
praxis ist das beste an dem job


----------



## wannabe_old (6. Oktober 2005)

was du verkaufst ein demo 9???
geil da zahl ich doch locker meine 4 tausend    

aber mir tun die leute die da bieten auch nicht gerade leid muss ich sagen, man sollte vorher erst lesen!  

aber sowas ist schon shice, das ist auch der grund warum ebay immer beschicener wird


----------



## Fat_Tony (7. Oktober 2005)

damonsta schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal: ich habe die beschreibung gelesen
> jeder richter würde auf betrug entscheiden
> glaubs mir einfach
> ich spreche aus erfahrung und stelle keine vermutungen auf
> ps: worms grüsst heppenheim




Quak, in der Beschreibung steht explizit drinne was verkauft wird! Wer nicht lesen kann ist dann selber Schuld!
Klar, es ist assozial aber auch ziemlich Geschickt gemacht, aber kein Betrug!


----------



## damonsta (7. Oktober 2005)

Fat_Toni schrieb:
			
		

> Quak, in der Beschreibung steht explizit drinne was verkauft wird! Wer nicht lesen kann ist dann selber Schuld!
> Klar, es ist assozial aber auch ziemlich Geschickt gemacht, aber kein Betrug!



im VOLKSMUND ist das kein betrug, JURISTISCH gesehen definitiv
er hat vorsatz bezüglich einer täuschung, punkt, aus


----------



## Fat_Tony (7. Oktober 2005)

damonsta schrieb:
			
		

> im VOLKSMUND ist das kein betrug, JURISTISCH gesehen definitiv
> er hat vorsatz bezüglich einer täuschung, punkt, aus



Täuschung schon, Betrug nicht


----------



## damonsta (7. Oktober 2005)

Fat_Toni schrieb:
			
		

> Täuschung schon, Betrug nicht



als schüler hat man da gegenüber einem juristen vollen durchblick, da hast du recht


----------



## Jesus Freak (7. Oktober 2005)

Wie das juristisch gehandhabt wird kann ich nicht beurteilen...
Is auf jeden eine fiese Masche.
Wobei, wer für irgendwas über 100 Ösen bietet sollte sich schon mal die ganze Beschreibung durchlesen.   

cheers


----------



## Fat_Tony (7. Oktober 2005)

damonsta schrieb:
			
		

> als schüler hat man da gegenüber einem juristen vollen durchblick, da hast du recht



Hach, du bist ja wirklich so unglaublich freundlich, irre...und arroganz liegt dir fern!
Kennst du das hier ?? Oder verlernt man das im ewig langen Studium
Nichts für Ungut, schönen Tag noch !
Lukas


----------



## damonsta (7. Oktober 2005)

Fat_Toni schrieb:
			
		

> Hach, du bist ja wirklich so unglaublich freundlich, irre...und arroganz liegt dir fern!
> Kennst du das hier ?? Oder verlernt man das im ewig langen Studium
> Nichts für Ungut, schönen Tag noch !
> Lukas



nein
ich stehe mehr auf zynismus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Oktober 2005)

Hier auch einer mit der selben Idee:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7187909856&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1

Da will einer seine ebaygebühren sparen


----------



## sundaydrive+r (7. Oktober 2005)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:
			
		

> Hier auch einer mit der selben Idee:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7187909856&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1
> 
> Da will einer seine ebaygebühren sparen



Und vor allem sieht das Ding wie mit der Sprühdose (lackmäßig) behandelt aus *grusel*


----------



## Zims (7. Oktober 2005)

> Zur Versteigerung steht ein *Digitales FOTO* (siehe Bild unten), von einem Hinterbau fürs SantaCruz:Heckler oder Superlight. Den Rahmen gibt´s natürlich auch bei ebay, aber ein anderes mal - also entweder immer wieder hier reinschauen oder nachfragen: 0176 26037334. ! *VERSANDKOSTEN ÜBERNEHME ICH !*



Versandkonsten übernimmt er selbst   wie großzügig


----------



## drivingghost (7. Oktober 2005)

VISION311 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ganz geil finde ich ja "Dazu gibt es noch ein Laufradsatz mit Grimeca *Narben* und schwarzen Rigida Felgen."


 
In der Beschreibung steht 
RADLAUFSATZ


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (7. Oktober 2005)

> Zur Versteigerung steht ein Digitales FOTO (siehe Bild unten), von einem Hinterbau fürs SantaCruz:Heckler oder Superlight. Den Rahmen gibt´s natürlich auch bei ebay, aber ein anderes mal - also entweder immer wieder hier reinschauen oder nachfragen: 0176 26037334. ! VERSANDKOSTEN ÜBERNEHME ICH !


bei so ner aktion seine handynummer angeben ...
wassn idiot


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Oktober 2005)

Was ist den das für ein Antrieb? Hat sowas Vorteile?   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Spezialistz (7. Oktober 2005)

hab sowas schon öfter an diversen trekkinggurken gesehen. ich find das prinzip nicht schlecht. spart man eben den umwerfer...


----------



## TimvonHof (7. Oktober 2005)

vielleicht bietet ja auch jemand absichtlich hoch und hofft auf einen dummen.....
alter gundsatz: jedentag steht ein dummer auf - man muss ihn nur finden! und wenn der aufsteht bevor die auktion zu ende ist (oder in den letzten 30 sekunden...) dann ist ja alles in butter.

neim im ernst - bei solchen auktionen sollte (muss?) im titel stehen dass es ein handbuch ist. wenn der kerl nicht im urlaub sit und bei einem preis von über 100.- für einen wert von etwa 4.- die leute nicht anschreibt sondern weiter machen läst dann erfült das wohl den tatbestand der arglistigen täuschung. der kaufvertrag wäre somit hinfällig.
inwieweit allerdings da mehr als nur eine negative bewertung rausspringt kann ich bei den göttern und den richtern nicht sagen, villeicht kann mal einer vom fach sich dazu äußern.


----------



## würfelglück (7. Oktober 2005)

Die Artikelbezeichnung ist doch definitiv falsch. Eine  Buch ist keine Nabe. 

Wenn die Gebote unverhältnismässige Höhen errreichen kommt da kein rechtswirksamer Kaufvertrag bei zustande.  Da kommt man auch als Laie ohne Anwalt mit durch. Sogar im degenerierten deutschen Rechtssytem.

Ich glaube allerdings nicht, daß der Verkäufer im Falle eines wirklichen Verkaufes zu ermitteln wäre. Die digitalen Spuren sind schnell verwischt.

Die vorliegenden Gebote sind aber eher auch bereits getürkt,so daß wohl keiner das Handbuch versehentlich ersteigern wird.

Gruß von Würfelglück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zims (7. Oktober 2005)

Neuer Zwischenstand  fürs Rohloffhandbuch 250 EUR + 

omg


----------



## Thunderbird (7. Oktober 2005)

würfelglück schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube allerdings nicht, daß der Verkäufer im Falle eines wirklichen Verkaufes zu ermitteln wäre. Die digitalen Spuren sind schnell verwischt.


Bei Ebay wird jeder über die Schufa, d.h. über die Kontodaten authentifiziert.
Man müsste also unter falschem Namen ein Konto eröffnen um ungestraft
davon zu kommen. Das ist hier in Deutschland glaube ich nicht so leicht.

Thb


----------



## TimvonHof (8. Oktober 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Ebay wird jeder über die Schufa, d.h. über die Kontodaten authentifiziert.


ist aber erst seit zierka einem jahr der fall. wenn das über die shufa nicht klappt - wenn du also kein konto angibst dann isses wie immer über postident.
bei mir hat vor ein paar jahren sogar noch die angabe der email bei der telekom genügt. da diese ja eine personenüberprüfung vornimmt (!) um die zugangsdaten zu versenden.
also derart sicher ist das nicht, das ebay weiss wer du bist


----------



## knucklehead23 (8. Oktober 2005)

Zims schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Zwischenstand  fürs Rohloffhandbuch 250 EUR +
> 
> omg



Mittlerweile scheint es sich rumgesprochen zu haben, drei Leute haben Ihre Gebote gestrichen. Aktueller Stand: 1,99


MfG

Jan


----------



## TimvonHof (8. Oktober 2005)

alle um die gleiche uhrzeit gestrichen - ich nehm mal an das war der verkäufer selber....


----------



## damonsta (8. Oktober 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> alle um die gleiche uhrzeit gestrichen - ich nehm mal an das war der verkäufer selber....



ich habe ihm halt eine nette nachricht geschrieben
i love this game


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helmbremser (8. Oktober 2005)

@ damonsta: dem verkäufer oder dem höchstbietenden???? ich hab dem höchstbietenden gemailt!hat sich auch nett bedankt, er hat es wohl überlesen, sagt er!!


----------



## damonsta (8. Oktober 2005)

Helmbremser schrieb:
			
		

> @ damonsta: dem verkäufer oder dem höchstbietenden???? ich hab dem höchstbietenden gemailt!hat sich auch nett bedankt, er hat es wohl überlesen, sagt er!!



ich dem verkäufer
habe ihn quasi angemahnt und gesagt dass ich dem höchstbietenden einen super anwalt mit schwerpunkt onlineverträge empfehlen würde


----------



## Levty (8. Oktober 2005)

ok, jetz isses ein "ungültiger artikel"   
und wieder hat die gerechtigkeit gesiegt


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Oktober 2005)

Hat jemand hier schon diese ganze Bikes gesehen aus den USA? Lauter verkäufer, die sich getern abgemeldet und zig Räder hochwertige reingestellt haben.
Sucht mal nach Ellsworth Moment oder Santa Cruz Blur und dann auf andere Artikel des Verkäufers. Versand ist auch meistens noch gratis.
Ich hab gestern mal einen angeschrieben, und er meinte für das Moment möchte er nur 1300 $, da kann was nicht stimmen. Ich meine, ich hab ein wenig gesucht im Netz, alleine der Rahmen kostet doppelt so viel.
Es verschwinden auch immer wieder einige Angebote, weil Ebay sie rausnimmt...sehr dubios das Ganze.
Hier noch ein Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Ellsworth-Bikes-...623080463QQcategoryZ16709QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Nach diesem Bike habe ich mich erkundigt, es soll nur 1300 $ kosten...irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen.


----------



## Strider (8. Oktober 2005)

Na ja so was würde ich nie per Vorkasse machen


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Oktober 2005)

Danach hab ich auch gefragt, das läuft über so einen Zahlungsservice, bei dem der Verkäufer angeblich erst dann das Geld bekommt, wenn der Käufer die Ware inspiziert und für gut befunden hat.


----------



## saturno (8. Oktober 2005)

Fabeymer schrieb:
			
		

> Danach hab ich auch gefragt, das läuft über so einen Zahlungsservice, bei dem der Verkäufer angeblich erst dann das Geld bekommt, wenn der Käufer die Ware inspiziert und für gut befunden hat.




gabs schon tausendfach diese Masche, alles gefakt. Laß die Finger davon sonst ist die Kohle weg und kein Bike da.


----------



## damonsta (8. Oktober 2005)

saturno schrieb:
			
		

> gabs schon tausendfach diese Masche, alles gefakt. Laß die Finger davon sonst ist die Kohle weg und kein Bike da.



richtig
und generell: meistens ist das, was sich nach verarsche anhört, auch verarsche


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab auch nicht vor zu kaufen, ich wollte hier eben nur mal drauf aufmerksam machen und fragen, ob jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht hat.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (9. Oktober 2005)

ach du ******** ist das ein geiler preis. und ein geiles bike auch noch, die marke kannte ich noch gar nicht. 



meint ihr wirklcih das isn fake?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar (9. Oktober 2005)

Fabeymer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch ein Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Ellsworth-Bikes-...623080463QQcategoryZ16709QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Nach diesem Bike habe ich mich erkundigt, es soll nur 1300 $ kosten...irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen.


Hmmmm...steht grad bei Euro 5,50   ich würd zuschlagen


----------



## sundaydrive+r (9. Oktober 2005)

Ich glaub nicht, das er das Ding los wird - einige Textpassagen sind auch gut:

http://cgi.ebay.de/VOTEC-C9-Carbon-...706619255QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## der.bergsteiger (9. Oktober 2005)

wird er niemals los


----------



## Elmar (9. Oktober 2005)

...nur 600 km gefahren...Es hat von meinem Fachhändler immer eine absolut perfekte Wartung bekommen... was nu, alle 100 km ein Service   

Magura Quick Silver Bremsen ? 
XTR + XT-Mix....das Bike muss ja schon einige Jahre alt sein, neue (aktuelle) Komponenten sind das jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Oktober 2005)

Die Quick Silver Bremsen gab es defintiv. Die basierten, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, auf den HS 22, nur halt eben in silber.


----------



## Fat_Tony (10. Oktober 2005)

demEbayverkäuferDesVotecs schrieb:
			
		

> wurde nie im Regen oder im Gelände gefahren.





			
				demEbayverkäuferDesVotecs schrieb:
			
		

> in Zukunft gar nicht mehr dazu komme mit diesem Fahrrad eine Tour zu machen.


Was macht der für Touren wenn der nie im Gelände war


----------



## sundaydrive+r (10. Oktober 2005)

Fat_Toni schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht der für Touren wenn der nie im Gelände war



Zum Eiscafé und zurück, oder?!  

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu Carbon Laufrädern - für so einen Sonntagsfahrer, wie mich ohne schwere Schotterstrecken (bei uns im Flachland), wäre das noch ne Gewichtsersparnis beim Bike, aber sind solche Dinger wirklich tauglich - hab da meist nur negatives gehört.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (10. Oktober 2005)

an deinem votec v8???

tu mir den gefallen und lasses


----------



## sundaydrive+r (10. Oktober 2005)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:
			
		

> an deinem votec v8???
> 
> tu mir den gefallen und lasses



Mal abgesehen davon, daß die sündhaft teuer sind - hatte das auch nicht ernsthaft vor. Ich hab bisher fast nur negatives gehört - daß die Carbon LR für Gelände eher nicht zu verwenden sind.

Mein V8 reitet mit Mavic 321-er Disc LR mit XT Naben und das bleibt auch erstmal so ;-) (Die haben übrigens vor 2 Wochen eine kleinere Feuertaufe in der Nähe von Basel bestanden!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (10. Oktober 2005)

Fat_Toni schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht der für Touren wenn der nie im Gelände war


ich glaub ich würd mich damit auch nicht ins gelände trauen.
schon ist auch die passage in der er sagt der carbonrahmen hätte keine beulen


----------



## schroeti (11. Oktober 2005)

Ist in meinen Augen auch nur Scheisz-Poser-Material. Mit Ausnahme der neuen Carbon-Geräte von Scott finde ich, dass das Material im harten Gelände nix zu suchen hat. Wenn das bricht, gibt es meist übelste Verletzungen. Nee danke.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Oktober 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8707577792&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1

Eventuell fallen Zoll-Gebühren an. Leider kann ich das nicht abschätzen.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (11. Oktober 2005)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8707577792&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1
> 
> Eventuell fallen Zoll-Gebühren an. Leider kann ich das nicht abschätzen.



hä? das musste jetzt aber erklären. is doch n geiles angebot oder?


----------



## kitor (11. Oktober 2005)

> hä? das musste jetzt aber erklären. is doch n geiles angebot oder?




ist es auch.

No risk no fun. Aber das sieht alles seriös aus. Und Zoll wird wenn überhaupt niemals so viel, dass es weh tut...


----------



## der.bergsteiger (11. Oktober 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Votec-F7-Hartcor...706172375QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

kaufdatum 01 und nen abgenutzten sattel aber nur 1-2mal gefahren ahhhja.

interessant auch der sofortkaufen preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (11. Oktober 2005)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Votec-F7-Hartcor...706172375QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> kaufdatum 01 und nen abgenutzten sattel aber nur 1-2mal gefahren ahhhja.
> 
> interessant auch der sofortkaufen preis



Hey was hast Du - einmal nach Afrika und einmal zurück, ist doch OK?!


----------



## Beppe (12. Oktober 2005)

Meldet sich einfach nicht auf meine Emails!


----------



## kitor (13. Oktober 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Votec-GS6-Freeri...87240721QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

     

...für so eine Votec Gabel soviel Geld......


----------



## Kruemelmonster (13. Oktober 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7187681163

"Herstellung: Europa (GR) - (kein Fernost-Billigschrott!)"

Jo, wird aus dem Kinesis-Werken in Athen sein    
Abgesehen davon ist es auch als Taiwanrahmen kein Schrott.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (13. Oktober 2005)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Votec-GS6-Freeri...87240721QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> ...für so eine Votec Gabel soviel Geld......



erm der post ist nicht lustig sd. eher dreist. -es sei denn natürlich ich verstehe dich falsch.

die gs6freeride ist doch ne kewle gabel. na gut mit liste 929 is sie n bissl teuer, aber 506 euro geht ja wohl, sie war schließlich neu!


----------



## kitor (13. Oktober 2005)

ok, sie ist neu, aber das ist auch alles ;

- Sie hat nichtmal eine Steckachse
- ist nicht absenkbar
- stammt von einem insolventen Hersteller
- sieht altmodisch und irgendwie selbstgefräst aus
- ist nicht ausgereift, sondern ein neues Konzept
- stammt aus dem selben Haus, welches bis vor kurzem die Welt noch mit   Elastomertechnik und anerkanntem Unsinn wie der GS 4 genervt hat

Dann doch wohl lieber eine schöne Exotin aus Bologna, von der man weiß dass sie funktioniert und gut ausschaut und absenkbar ist und bei gleichem Gewicht die Hälfte kostet....zumindest bei Ebay. 
Dieselbe Technik steckt ja eh innendrin.    

Oh, Du hast Recht, eine Innovation gibt es doch....der "Votec-eigene Verstellknopf""  für "verbesserte Bedienung"


----------



## sundaydrive+r (13. Oktober 2005)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> ok, sie ist neu, aber das ist auch alles ;
> 
> - Sie hat nichtmal eine Steckachse
> - ist nicht absenkbar
> ...



[x]Du bist nie mit einer GS6 gefahren.
[x]Die GS4 gibts schon länger nicht mehr.
[x]Du hast schlicht keine Ahnung, was Votec betrifft.

 

Sorry, aber wieder einer aus dem Kindergarten ausgebrochen, der sich profilieren will


----------



## der.bergsteiger (13. Oktober 2005)

wenn ich jetzt niht schon zu müde wär und keine lust hätte, würd ich mich mit dir streiten. aber sry, ich bin einfach zu faul 

was mich aber ma noch interessiert: welche mz meinst du denn? selbe technik wie die gs6, exotin??


----------



## Zims (14. Oktober 2005)

@Bergsteiger: er meint die Dämpfung der GS6FR (Achtung nicht GS6 Air), diese ist von MZ.

Ich selbst habe mehr als ein Jahre Erfahrung mit der Gabel und kann sagen, daß diese sehr gut funktioniert und trotz Schnellspanner sehr steif ist. Die Steifigkeit der Votec GS6FR kann mit vielen Steckachsen - Gabeln mithalten.
Falls du mir nicht glaubst, zum Vergleich eine Testreihe aus der Bike 3/2005.

VS = Verdrehsteifigkeit hier wirkt der Vorteil eine Steckachse 
BS =Bremssteifigkeit 

Votec GS6FR; VS=22,4 Nm/°; BS=321Nm/°
MZ 66RC; VS=25,6Nm/°; BS=188Nm/° (Einfachbrücke und Steckachse)
MZ All Mountain; VS=21Nm/°; BS= 176Nm/° (Dito)
RS Boxxer Ride; VS= 20,3Nm/°; BS=195Nm/° (Doppelbrücke und Steckachse)
Sherman Breakout+; VS=29,6Nm/°; BS=284,1 Nm/° (1,5" Einfachbrücke und Steckachse)
Fox R36; VS=33,7 m/°; BS=303Nm/° (Einfachbrücke und Steckachse)

Interessant sind die Messwerte der Nixxon
Elite: VS=21,9Nm/°; BS=290Nm/° (Schnellspanner)
Platinum: VS=23,7Nm/°; BS=220Nm/° (Steckachse)

Der Nachteil / Vorteil eines Schnellspanners ist, daß er leicht aufgeht, auf dem Trail von Nachteil, beim Biketransport von Vorteil. Mir ist nur einmal seit über 15 Jahren auf einem MTB - bei einem Billig-Schnellspanner mit Kunststoffscheiben - dieser aufgegangen. Das Rad habe ich nicht verloren, da ich das "geeier" des Vorderrades sofort bemerkte und die Ausfallenden der Federgabeln (damals eine MZ Z1) so konstruiert sind dass man auch bei lockere Schnellspanner nicht einfach das Vorderrad verliert. 

Trotzdem hatte die Votec GS6FR einen richtigen Mangel, da sie ab Werk nur ca. 145-150 und nicht 165mm Federweg wie angegeben besitzt. Dies liegt an den hoffnunglos überdimensionierten Durchschlagsschutz, der mehr als 1,5 cm des Federwegs verschenkt. Desweiteren ist sie ab Werk viel zu hart abgestimmt, so daß selbst ich mit 0,1 t Gewicht die schwächeren Federn umbauen musste.

Meine GS6FR hatte ich damals noch ins Werk zurückschicken können, dort wurde sie auf den angegebenen Federweg optimiert. Dabei wurde der obere Durchschlagsschutz (Elastomer) ausgebaut, der untere Durchschlagsschutz auf ca. 1/2 cm gekürzt und das Stahlfederpaket von 2 auf 3 Federn erweitert. Seit dem funktioniert die Gabel perfekt. 

Das Gabelunterteils der GS6 hat ebenso nichts mehr mit "fräsen" zu tun dies "Markenzeichen" der alten GS4 ist seit der GS6 Gabel nicht mehr vorhanden.

Unter "normalen" Umständen ohne Insolvenz wäre die Gabel die 500 EUR wert, beim Vergleichen der Preise bitte auch den verstellbaren Syntace Vorbau der bei der GS6FR inklusive ist mit einrechen. Es bleibt jedoch das "Risiko" der unklaren Zukunft und Ersatzteilversorgung.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## asco1 (14. Oktober 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Beachcruiser-Feuerrot_W0QQitemZ8706057109QQcategoryZ74468QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


LOL - wenn ich den SO probegefahren wäre, würd' ich ihn auch wieder verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chkimsim (14. Oktober 2005)

Unfassbar - einfach nur geil


----------



## mikeonbike (14. Oktober 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/SCOTT-Starrgabel...88450404QQcategoryZ100534QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

auch ein burner...


----------



## Kruemelmonster (14. Oktober 2005)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/SCOTT-Starrgabel...88450404QQcategoryZ100534QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> auch ein burner...



Sehr geil, die Leute wissen doch haargenau, was mit der Gabel passiert ist ...


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Oktober 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Beachcruiser-Feuerrot_W0QQitemZ8706057109QQcategoryZ74468QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> LOL - wenn ich den SO probegefahren wäre, würd' ich ihn auch wieder verkaufen



Ja, wird ein sehr begabter Schrauber sein.....


----------



## bighit_fsr (16. Oktober 2005)

ja, die geschweissten Titanrahmen, die immer so oft brechen....

dann lieber mit sowas auf der "sicheren" Seite sein:
klick zu ebay 

also: schnell zugreifen!!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. Oktober 2005)

bighit_fsr schrieb:
			
		

> ja, die geschweissten Titanrahmen, die immer so oft brechen....
> 
> dann lieber mit sowas auf der "sicheren" Seite sein:
> klick zu ebay
> ...








			
					holde1011 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man weiter nachforscht, wird man erken-nen, daß diese Brüche nahezu alle durch Wärmebehandlung und Kerbwirkung des Schweißens erfolgten.



Recht hat er aber schon


----------



## nikolauzi (17. Oktober 2005)

Tolles Rad und neu!
http://cgi.ebay.de/KONA-S-T-I-N-K-Y...710088936QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Man achte auf den Zustand der Reifen, Bremse, etc.

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Kruemelmonster (17. Oktober 2005)

nikolauzi schrieb:
			
		

> Tolles Rad und neu!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/KONA-S-T-I-N-K-Y...710088936QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Man achte auf den Zustand der Reifen, Bremse, etc.
> ...




Das ist die übliche eBay-Beschreibung von Privatpersonen bezüglich des Zustands "Neu".


----------



## DH-Ralli (19. Oktober 2005)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist die übliche eBay-Beschreibung von Privatpersonen bezüglich des Zustands "Neu".



Hier ein weiteres Besipiel: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7189462519&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Habe mal interessenshalber nachgefragt, Rahmen ist 5 Jahre alt. Soweit ich weiss, darf er dann eben nicht mehr als NEU deklariert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (19. Oktober 2005)

DH-Ralli schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein weiteres Besipiel: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7189462519&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> Habe mal interessenshalber nachgefragt, Rahmen ist 5 Jahre alt. Soweit ich weiss, darf er dann eben nicht mehr als NEU deklariert werden.



Habe so etwas vor kurzem selbst erlebt. Hat einer ein Votec Tox verkauft,welches lt. Text 2,5 Jahre alt sei. In Wahrheit ist das Gerät 5 Jahre alt und ich war der Erstbesitzer. Soviel zum Thema Glaubwürdigkeit


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Oktober 2005)




----------



## Strider (19. Oktober 2005)

Ey bin ich günstig rangekommen...
Regelmässig gehen z.b. auch aktuelle DVDs teurer raus als sie bei Amazon angeboten werden


----------



## erde1 (19. Oktober 2005)

Dieses Foto aus einer ebay? Auktion kursiert gerade per email mit dem Betreff "sehr schön..." und dem Hinweis:

_Es geht nicht um das zu verkaufende Produkt!!!_


----------



## Männix (20. Oktober 2005)

Was will der denn verkaufen? Holzdielen?


----------



## AbsentMinded (20. Oktober 2005)

Männix schrieb:
			
		

> Was will der denn verkaufen? Holzdielen?



 

Blindfisch

 

Wohl eher sexuelle Dienstleistungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (20. Oktober 2005)

Das ist ja der Hammer... Hat der sein Ding net unter Kontrolle?


----------



## #easy# (20. Oktober 2005)

wie geil


----------



## mikeonbike (20. Oktober 2005)

mal nicht von ebay...   

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=4180&sort=1&cat=4&page=1

würd mich mal interessieren, was er dafür tatsächlich abkassiert...


----------



## knoflok (20. Oktober 2005)

naja; wers mag... 

chopperstyle


----------



## #easy# (20. Oktober 2005)

häääää wie steht den die Gabel???????????????


----------



## knoflok (20. Oktober 2005)

*kurzvormabknicken*


----------



## Schafschützer (20. Oktober 2005)

Ein Import aus Amerika! Das wird wohl das Bike sein, mit dem es G.W.Bush ein paar mal gelegt hat.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Oktober 2005)

erde1 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Foto aus einer ebay? Auktion kursiert gerade per email mit dem Betreff "sehr schön..." und dem Hinweis:
> 
> _Es geht nicht um das zu verkaufende Produkt!!!_



  einfach nur geil!


----------



## bodo bagger (20. Oktober 2005)

brill schrieb:
			
		

> Hanebrink gabel mit 5cm rohrduchmesser




da siehst du mal, was du für ein dude bist. die gabel hat in der tat einen standrohrdurchmesser von 48mm, auch wenns unglaublich klingt.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (22. Oktober 2005)

Kein Kuriosum, nur ärgerlich und vielleicht hat jemand einen Rat:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8702575302&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

Diese Hose hab ich ersteigert, heute kam sie - eine plumpe Fälschung, das Gore Logo ist aufgebügelt, ein kleines Etikett mit der Größe und Made in Hungary. Man bin ich sauer - ich hab hier einige original Gore Bikewear Klamotten rumliegen und das sind selbst die Etiketten edelst. Morgen gibts erstmal ne eMail an den Verkäufer, auch wenn es "nur" 35,50 sind - rein rechtlich müßte eine Rückabwicklung möglich sein wegen falscher Artikelbeschreibung bzw. ist sowas eigentlich ein Betrugsversuch, oder verrenne ich mich da jetzt.   

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruemelmonster (22. Oktober 2005)

v8sundaydriver schrieb:
			
		

> rein rechtlich müßte eine Rückabwicklung möglich sein wegen falscher Artikelbeschreibung bzw. ist sowas eigentlich ein Betrugsversuch, oder verrenne ich mich da jetzt.



Ist eine Markenrechtsverletzung. Betrug ist so ne Sache, dafür brauchts Vorsatz und der ist nicht zwangsläufig gegeben. Du darfst den Kaufvertrag aber anfechten, weil die Ware mangelhaft ist.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Oktober 2005)

KLICK HIER


----------



## Katzenjammer (22. Oktober 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Montenbike-keine...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruemelmonster (22. Oktober 2005)

PIRAD schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Montenbike-keine...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Sieht mir schwer nach Diebesgut aus. Nagelneues Rad, nicht fertig zusammengebaut und dann so eine Beschreibung ...


----------



## Levty (22. Oktober 2005)

1. kennt sich nciht aus
2. "zu" neu
3. ort foto: keller/tiefgarage
4. seinem deutsch nach zu beurteilen...
5. seinen bisher gekauften artikeln zu beurteilen, ist er ein fussballer -> kein biker

würde ich melden!

alles weist auf diebesgut hin! der arme der sein banshee losgeworden ist 

greez, killuah1


----------



## Bikechris (22. Oktober 2005)

PIRAD schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Montenbike-keine...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Na aber hallo 
was schreib den der für Mist: ( Montenbike keiner scoot kona Marke Banshee
Neu Banshhee keiner kona scoott ) ''Geklaut''


----------



## w3rd (23. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> würde ich melden!


Wenn was?


----------



## Levty (23. Oktober 2005)

w3rd schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn was?



die auktion au ebay, bin mir nicht sicher ob die etw. machen werden


----------



## roadrunner_gs (23. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. kennt sich nciht aus
> 2. "zu" neu
> 3. ort foto: keller/tiefgarage
> 4. seinem deutsch nach zu beurteilen...
> ...



Schuhgröße 40 - 40,5 und ein 18"-Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (24. Oktober 2005)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eine Markenrechtsverletzung. Betrug ist so ne Sache, dafür brauchts Vorsatz und der ist nicht zwangsläufig gegeben. Du darfst den Kaufvertrag aber anfechten, weil die Ware mangelhaft ist.



Ich wollte nur schreiben, daß ich das Geld zurück bekommen werde - also alles OK!

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## sundaydrive+r (24. Oktober 2005)

Völlig krass:

http://cgi.ebay.de/TREK-Y-22-OCLV-C...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Das reine Poserbike oder welchen Zweck seht ihr?

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Basilikum86 (24. Oktober 2005)

> Das Fahrrad ist 1997 gekauft worden und wurde bis zum Jahr 2001 häufig für Spazierfahrten durch die Stadt genutzt. Seitdem ist es sehr seltend benutzt worden. Ausflüge in grobes Gelände gab es nicht, deswegen sind auch Straßenfreundliche Reifen aufgezogen.



sagt wohl alles LOL und für das so n bike......


am kopf kratz


----------



## *Heidelbär* (25. Oktober 2005)

"Das Shimano XT Schaltwerk ist beschmutzt"

Nachdem ich mir das vorgestellt habe, gehe ich erst einmal kotzen. Ein beschmutztes Schaltwerk ...

Mein Brechreiz mag aber auch daran liegen, dass das Bike so abgrundtief hässlich ist. Ein typisches Poserbike halt, eines von denen, die von fetten, in widerlich hautenges Lycra gehüllten Neureichen um den Chinesischen Turm in München (für Ortsfremde: is nur ein ordinärer Biergarten) herum hilflos herumgeschaukelt werden. Ach nee, is ja aus Hamburg, wo Porsches auf verstopften Straßen so viel Sinn machen wie ein MTB im Flachland eben ...


----------



## gnss (25. Oktober 2005)

das trek ist perfekt für die eisdiele


----------



## Kruemelmonster (25. Oktober 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> das trek ist perfekt für die eisdiele



Nicht mehr, da sind fiese Kratzer drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sash (25. Oktober 2005)

Mal abgesehen von dem Rad, da hat jeder ne andere Meinung zu, finde ich das ist einer der besten Beschreibungen für eine Ware auf Ebay, die ich bisher gesehen habe und ich bin seit Anfang an dabei!
Sauber Beschreibung, Super Fotos, TELEFONNUMMER !!!!! für Rückfragen, Macken sauber beschrieben! Ich bin mir sicher, das der Käufer nachher nicht enttäuscht ist. Da können sich einige Verkäufer (ja manchmal auch ich selbst!) eine Scheibe von abschneiden!


----------



## Spezialistz (25. Oktober 2005)

die artikelbeschreibung ist wirklich super!!

aber das bike......


----------



## TimTailor (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
als der Rahem auf den Markt kam, war ich immer neidisch auf die Fahrer. Hat für ein Fully von 97 noch ein akzeptales Gewicht. Für schöne CC Touren ist es gar nicht so verkehrt gewesen. Ist natürlich kein FR Bike. 
Das dumme war nur, dass die Antriebsschwinge im stehen fast nicht mehr gefedert hat   
Grüße Tim


----------



## kitor (25. Oktober 2005)

> Mein Brechreiz mag aber auch daran liegen, dass das Bike so abgrundtief hässlich ist. Ein typisches Poserbike halt, eines von denen, die von fetten, in widerlich hautenges Lycra gehüllten Neureichen um den Chinesischen Turm in München (für Ortsfremde: is nur ein ordinärer Biergarten) herum hilflos herumgeschaukelt werden. Ach nee, is ja aus Hamburg, wo Porsches auf verstopften Straßen so viel Sinn machen wie ein MTB im Flachland eben ...



Bitte keinen Sozialneid....


----------



## Schafschützer (25. Oktober 2005)

Wenn die Leute im  CC-Kunstwerke-Thread ihre Räder so toll fotographieren würden, gäbe es dort viel weniger Ärger. Für einen Alt-90er ist das Rad bestimmt einen Tausender wert.

Ich find's aber auch potthäßlich.  


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## sideshowbob (25. Oktober 2005)

also ich find die angebotsgestaltung absolut erstklassig und vorbildlich!   

und das bike ist für die eisdiehle wunderbar geeignet ... wenn es einem 1000,- euro wert ist


----------



## headbug (25. Oktober 2005)

Ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt ich würde mir so ein bike zwar nie kaufen jedoch willn ich zum teil die gleichen komponenten haben wenn das geld da ist, ich finde es sieht besonders von der Lackierung her absolut geil aus.
sicherlich könnte man gescheite4r ein bike zusammenstellen aber lasst doch mal den Neid immerhin haben wenige ein bike welches so geil aussieht...


----------



## DH-Ralli (25. Oktober 2005)

headbug schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt ich würde mir so ein bike zwar nie kaufen jedoch willn ich zum teil die gleichen komponenten haben wenn das geld da ist, ich finde es sieht besonders von der Lackierung her absolut geil aus.
> sicherlich könnte man gescheite4r ein bike zusammenstellen aber lasst doch mal den Neid immerhin haben wenige ein bike welches so geil aussieht...



Nach diesem Eintrag musste ich gleich mal Deine Fotos ansehen und (wie in der Signatur gewünscht) bewerten


----------



## headbug (25. Oktober 2005)

DH-Ralli schrieb:
			
		

> Nach diesem Eintrag musste ich gleich mal Deine Fotos ansehen und (wie in der Signatur gewünscht) bewerten


Nett von dir wie auch immer du bewertet hast, ich steh so oder so zu dem was ich sage jedoch solltes du wissen das ich mittlerweile nen enuen rahmen habe


----------



## vaval (25. Oktober 2005)

schaut mal da rein:    
http://www.bayleid.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (26. Oktober 2005)

Ohne Worte.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Designer-Helm-vo...714130608QQcategoryZ70913QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## *Heidelbär* (26. Oktober 2005)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte keinen Sozialneid....



Och nö, Sozialneid ist mir seltsamerweise wirklich fremd. Möglicherweise weil die Münchner Schickeria mich irgendwann mal vereinnahmt hatte bzw. ich sie live erleben bzw. ertragen durfte. Jetzt fahre ich komplexfrei aber mit Spaß mein 90er MTB durch die Heidelberger Berge und amüsier mich über die stolzen Fahrer ölsabbernder Fullies, die ihre letzten Kröten dafür hergegeben haben, die ich lieber - ganz ohne Geiz - anderweitig anlege. Muss halt jeder selbst wissen, wo seine Prioritäten liegen.


----------



## Kruemelmonster (26. Oktober 2005)

pacechris schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Worte.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Designer-Helm-vo...714130608QQcategoryZ70913QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Uargh


----------



## vaval (26. Oktober 2005)

pacechris schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Worte.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Designer-Helm-vo...714130608QQcategoryZ70913QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




die is ja ur fett!


----------



## #easy# (26. Oktober 2005)

da macht sich die gute Frau auch noch "nagisch" (wie wir Hesse sagen)   

Ob Sie wohl bei der Tasse Kaffee dabei ist   

easy


----------



## clmns (26. Oktober 2005)

vaval schrieb:
			
		

> die is ja ur fett!



  Warum habe ich nur geklickt!?


----------



## Der böse Wolf (26. Oktober 2005)

Habt Ihr *PRIVAT* auch immer drei neue Gabeln und sechs originalverpackte Adapter für Scheibenbremsen rumliegen?  

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZhotjilliQQhtZ-1

Vor allem wenn Ihr mal schaut was er sonst schon so an Martas HS33 usw. *PRIVAT* vercheckert hat. Bei dem muß echt nen großer LKW vor der Haustür umgekippt sein   

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## AbsentMinded (28. Oktober 2005)

Ich denke, das ist eher für das Finanzamt von interesse.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Oktober 2005)

Sie suchen einen absoluten Hightech-Unikatrahmen? Schlagen Sie hier  zu und basteln Sie sich anschließend aus ein paar Alurohren einen schicken Hinterbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Ralli (28. Oktober 2005)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Sie suchen einen absoluten Hightech-Unikatrahmen? Schlagen Sie hier  zu und basteln Sie sich anschließend aus ein paar Alurohren einen schicken Hinterbau!



Das ist ja Hardcore   

Wieviel m der wohl hält? Vorausgesetzt, man findet eine passende Hinterschwinge


----------



## Bibendum (28. Oktober 2005)

*klick* 
Ähm, bin ich der einzige, der den Sofortkaufpreis dieses "Freestyle Mountainbikes" für utopisch hält?   
Der Höhe der eingestellten Sattelstange nach zu urteilen, hat der Verkäufer jedenfalls nicht viel "Free-Gestylt"
Probieren kann man es ja mal...


----------



## Kruemelmonster (28. Oktober 2005)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Sie suchen einen absoluten Hightech-Unikatrahmen? Schlagen Sie hier  zu und basteln Sie sich anschließend aus ein paar Alurohren einen schicken Hinterbau!



Das ist doch eine 1A-Lektion in Marketing. Wie mache ich aus Schrott noch Geld und vermittle dem Kunden, er habe was ganz Besonderes erworben


----------



## der.bergsteiger (29. Oktober 2005)

saschdeluxe schrieb:
			
		

> *klick*
> Ähm, bin ich der einzige, der den Sofortkaufpreis dieses "Freestyle Mountainbikes" für utopisch hält?



erm ja?!
das is jawohl ein absolutes schnäppchen. hab gleich zugeschlagen.


----------



## bergfloh2 (29. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

hab was echt kurioses bei ebay gefunden:

Da versteigert jmd. seinen unsichtbaren Freund, weil sie sich gestritten haben!  :wall:

Müsst ihr unbedingt mal anschauen.  )

Hier geht´s zum Angebot!!!

Bin gespannt für wie viel das wohl weggeht.


Dieser unsichtbare Freund hat sogar ne eigene Homepage:  

www.timmy.de.hm


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Oktober 2005)

Ja, und er hat auch einen eigenen Verkäufer! Einen, der den gleichen Sch&"%$§ schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet hat und ab und zu mal wissen will, welches die besten Tachos der Welt sind...  

Hast Du das so nötig? Hältst Du die Leute für dermaßen bescheuert?   

Gruß      Geisterfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silberfische (29. Oktober 2005)

saschdeluxe schrieb:
			
		

> *klick*
> Ähm, bin ich der einzige, der den Sofortkaufpreis dieses "Freestyle Mountainbikes" für utopisch hält?
> Der Höhe der eingestellten Sattelstange nach zu urteilen, hat der Verkäufer jedenfalls nicht viel "Free-Gestylt"
> Probieren kann man es ja mal...



Das geilste sind ja die Reifen...
Nokian-Gazzaloddi, vorne in 26x2,8mm und hinten 2,6mm...

also auf solchen Asphaltschneidern möchte ich nicht fahren


----------



## Bibendum (29. Oktober 2005)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:
			
		

> erm ja?!
> das is jawohl ein absolutes schnäppchen. hab gleich zugeschlagen.


Sehr vernünftig. Gar nicht lange fackeln. Hast es mir direkt vor der Nase weggeschnappt.


----------



## ACE (29. Oktober 2005)

hab ein tolles "crossrad" gefunden   
http://cgi.ebay.de/KONA-STINKY-DEE-...715621313QQcategoryZ85081QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. Oktober 2005)

Top gepflegte Kette!


----------



## ACE (29. Oktober 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Top gepflegte Kette!




genau


----------



## RedRum05 (29. Oktober 2005)

Die Schaltung ist von Shimano - Deore XT -,
Naja, für mich gehört da der Umwefer mit dazu und da steht nix von XT 
Die Kette muss so sein...


----------



## Beppe (30. Oktober 2005)

"Das mit Abstand aufwendigste Bauteil sind die Bremsschaltgriffe, die mir sehr viel Kopfzerbrechen bereitet haben. Der Hintergrund war die ewige Frage wie man das tolle Carbon-Design von Campagnolo Record Bremsschaltgriffen mit der Funktionalität des Shimano Dura-Ace Schaltwerks verbinden kann. Da die Ritzelabstände von Shimano und Campagnolo unterschiedlich sind, wurde eine komplette Neukonstruktion angefertigt. Der Schaltmechanismus der Record Bremsschaltgriffe musste hierfür ganz ausgebaut werden. Der Griffkörper musste aufwendig bearbeitet werden um dem neuen Schaltmechanismus und den modifizierten Dura-Ace Rahmenschalthebeln Platz zu bieten. Es war wirklich ein enormer sowohl zeitlicher als auch finanzieller Aufwand. Der Resultat ist dafür aber besser als ich es mir erhofft habe. Durch den speziellen Mechanismus rasten die Gänge spürbar und genau ein. Das Sensationelle ist aber, dass trotz der hervorragenden Funktionalität das Gewicht nur ca. 260 g. beträgt und damit 60 g. leichter ist als Standard Record Bremsschaltgriffe und dabei sogar noch ein tolles Design."

 

Voila!


----------



## superfrosta (30. Oktober 2005)

komisch die radgröße war mir aus dem DDD bereich noch gar nicht bekannt



> Es hat 17" Felgen



aber kona war ja schon immer sehr innovativ


----------



## steed (30. Oktober 2005)

mountainbike? wohl eher herrenrad!

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Bianchi_W0QQitemZ8715721934QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

cu
steed


----------



## Kruemelmonster (30. Oktober 2005)

steed schrieb:
			
		

> mountainbike? wohl eher herrenrad!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Bianchi_W0QQitemZ8715721934QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Entweder die Kamera verzerrt am Bildrand oder die Gabel ist krumm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (30. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. kennt sich nciht aus
> 2. "zu" neu
> 3. ort foto: keller/tiefgarage
> 4. seinem deutsch nach zu beurteilen...
> ...


 
komisch, beide Bieter und der Käufer sind bei jedem der Beteiligten jeweils in den Bewertungen mit verewigt... das riecht nach Preistreiberei..
Sonst war wohl keiner an sowas zwielichtigem interessiert


----------



## Levty (31. Oktober 2005)

steed schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Bianchi_W0QQitemZ8715721934QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



was manche leute unter MTB verstehen... fahr damit einmal CC, haste 3 kilo weniger nach der nächsten abfahrt, weil die schutzbleche, gepäckträger und das tolle schloss auf der strecke geblieben sind, und das tolle schloss natürlich


----------



## Tifftoff (31. Oktober 2005)

Im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch würde ich es schon als Mtb bezeichnen, ( 26 Zoll Räder ). Mach mal die Schutzbleche weg, und die Lichtanlage, dann ist es doch ein Hardtail mit Starrgabel. Also absolut geländetauglich, manch einer fährt im Worldcup mit Starrgabel.


----------



## -w0lf- (31. Oktober 2005)

Hat zwar nur indirekt was mit biken zu tun (benutzt man halt häufig während des bikens), aber ich fand die Art der Produktpräsentation einfach so klasse, weil sie wohl alles topt, was in der Richtung hier bisher gepostet wurde   

http://cgi.ebay.de/Design-MP3-Palye...57072106QQcategoryZ101878QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Katzenjammer (31. Oktober 2005)

also mir gefällts .....


----------



## Don Raul (31. Oktober 2005)

Ach,diese Produktpräsentation ist schon ein alter Hut, hatten wir schon als"sexy gelsattel" und einmal mit 661 handschuhen,scheint wohl grad in mode zu sein    
Trotzdem geile Verkaufmasche


----------



## Free-Rider (2. November 2005)

Freerider vom feinsten! 

Am besten gleich zuschlagen zu dem Preis!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. November 2005)

Free-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Freerider vom feinsten!
> 
> Am besten gleich zuschlagen zu dem Preis!



Hardcore


----------



## Levty (3. November 2005)

wo ist den hier der Hacken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Ralli (3. November 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist den hier der Hacken?



Wurde ja auch im letzten Monat nur von jedem 10.ten negativ bewertet.


----------



## Strider (3. November 2005)

Und ein nicht öffentliches bewertungsprofil.... das muss ja dreckig sein!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. November 2005)

Auch gut vom selben Verkäufer:

KLICK MICH

"KEIN IMITAT -NUR ORGINAL"


----------



## sideshowbob (3. November 2005)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:
			
		

> Auch gut vom selben Verkäufer:
> 
> KLICK MICH
> 
> "KEIN IMITAT -NUR ORGINAL"



nunja er bewirtbt ein CANNENDALE - trikot!
ich erwarte da sicher keine "fälschung" der firma CANNONDALE


----------



## der.bergsteiger (3. November 2005)

interessant allerdings der original cannOndale anhänger am reisverschluss. wie der da hinkommen konnte, tztz


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. November 2005)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:
			
		

> interessant allerdings der original cannOndale anhänger am reisverschluss. wie der da hinkommen konnte, tztz



Ja das meinte ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyewacket (3. November 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> nunja er bewirtbt ein CANNENDALE - trikot!
> ich erwarte da sicher keine "fälschung" der firma CANNONDALE



Das ist dennoch verboten.
Phonetisch gleich oder ähnlich klingende Namen sind genauso geschützt wie ein eingetragener Name.
Du kannst auch kein Auto unter dem Namen Merzedes oder Borsche auf den Markt bringen ;-)

Also VOTEC eingetragen wurde gabs sogar einen Einspruch des Wohnmobilherstellers ROTEC - wegen Ähnlichkeiten.
Wurde aber abgelehnt. R klingt anders als V und es wird auch wohl niemand eine Fahrrad mit einem Wohnmobil verwechseln....   

Markus


----------



## Schrommski (3. November 2005)

Pyewacket schrieb:
			
		

> ... es wird auch wohl niemand eine Fahrrad mit einem Wohnmobil verwechseln....
> 
> Markus




Wer weiß, es gibt ne ganze Menge Kloppis auf dieser Welt.

Also ich würde mir an Stelle von VOTEC nochmal überlegen, ob ich nicht darauf bestehen sollte, dass die ihren Namen ändern.


----------



## Levty (3. November 2005)

...votec is doch eh pleite


----------



## TimvonHof (3. November 2005)

Pyewacket schrieb:
			
		

> Also VOTEC eingetragen wurde gabs sogar einen Einspruch des Wohnmobilherstellers ROTEC - wegen Ähnlichkeiten.
> Wurde aber abgelehnt. R klingt anders als V und es wird auch wohl niemand eine Fahrrad mit einem Wohnmobil verwechseln....
> 
> Markus


da haben die aber glück gehabt. vor 2 jahren hat ne softwareschmiede einen prozess verloren. die haben linus auf mobile systeme portiert und ihr projekt mobilix genannt. der verlag von asterix&obelix hat geklagt wegen verwechlungsgefahr und ... GEWONNEN!   als ob es jemand nicht merken würde wenn er statt einem billigen comic einen pda in den händen hat....
bei den göttern und den richtern ist halt alles möglich


----------



## Elmar (3. November 2005)

Free-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Freerider vom feinsten!
> 
> Am besten gleich zuschlagen zu dem Preis!



Hm....er verkauft lediglich den Rahmen und die Gabel, beides gebraucht...und stellt ein Bild von einem neuen Komplettrad rein


----------



## Der böse Wolf (3. November 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> da haben die aber glück gehabt. vor 2 jahren hat ne softwareschmiede einen prozess verloren. die haben linus auf mobile systeme portiert und ihr projekt mobilix genannt. der verlag von asterix&obelix hat geklagt wegen verwechlungsgefahr und ... GEWONNEN!   als ob es jemand nicht merken würde wenn er statt einem billigen comic einen pda in den händen hat....
> bei den göttern und den richtern ist halt alles möglich



Ich glaube da ging es ehr um die Bekanntheit von Asterix und Obelix auszunutzen und nicht um Verwechselungsgefahr! Du nutzt halt über den Namen das bereits bestehende positive Image von Asterix und Obelix.

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## yunim (3. November 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8708276559


----------



## henrsch (3. November 2005)

yunim schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8708276559



Hammerharter SCHROTT !!


----------



## LowBudgetBiker (3. November 2005)

Free-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Freerider vom feinsten!
> 
> Am besten gleich zuschlagen zu dem Preis!




die Kiste ist komplett und neu keine 150 wert.


----------



## ebf (3. November 2005)

Ich find`s total geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speeddisko (4. November 2005)

"Meine Liebste" 

Der Text...


----------



## Spezialistz (4. November 2005)

hier bei uns fahren auch solche gangster mit ihren selbstbaucruisern rum...so schäbig die dinger.....da hat einer so ein 24" mistfully...ne olle doppelbrücke drin, vorne 24", hinten 26" (nein, ich hab mich nicht vertippt!). riesen lenker drin (etwa wie das ding @ ebay)......schlimm!
fahr ich letztens so rum, kommt der an. ich guck nur komisch auf seine karre. 
der so: GUCK NICHT SO!! ICH KANN DICH JA DIREKT MA DA RUNTER TRETEN!!!
ich: opferkind!!   
das sind so harte möchtergernrapper, die um 10 uhr morgens anner bushaltestelle mit nem kasten bier sitzen...
tighte scheizze, alter!


----------



## yunim (4. November 2005)

Spezialistz schrieb:
			
		

> hier bei uns fahren auch solche gangster mit ihren selbstbaucruisern rum...so schäbig die dinger.....da hat einer so ein 24" mistfully...ne olle doppelbrücke drin, vorne 24", hinten 26" (nein, ich hab mich nicht vertippt!). riesen lenker drin (etwa wie das ding @ ebay)......schlimm!
> fahr ich letztens so rum, kommt der an. ich guck nur komisch auf seine karre.
> der so: GUCK NICHT SO!! ICH KANN DICH JA DIREKT MA DA RUNTER TRETEN!!!
> ich: opferkind!!
> ...



Wenn du mutig bist, mach mal ein Bild und lad es hier hoch =)


----------



## DH-Ralli (4. November 2005)

speeddisko schrieb:
			
		

> "Meine Liebste"
> 
> Der Text...



Vor allem was Er/Sie noch alles verkauft. Sieht mit serh schwuchtlig aus


----------



## biker1967 (4. November 2005)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> da haben die aber glück gehabt. vor 2 jahren hat ne softwareschmiede einen prozess verloren. die haben linus auf mobile systeme portiert und ihr projekt mobilix genannt. der verlag von asterix&obelix hat geklagt wegen verwechlungsgefahr und ... GEWONNEN!   als ob es jemand nicht merken würde wenn er statt einem billigen comic einen pda in den händen hat....
> bei den göttern und den richtern ist halt alles möglich



Erinnert euch doch mal bitte an die Sache mit FOCUS: Da gabs plötzlich 3 Sachen mit dem Namen

Automobil
Magazin
Fahrradmarke
Was war das Ende vom Lied? Mike Kluge hatte die Namesrechte zuerst schützen lassen bevor die beiden anderen da waren und hat dann die Hand aufgehalten und kassiert


----------



## Santa Cruiser (4. November 2005)

Hey, Truvativ baut jetzt auch Federgabeln!   

Wenn Ferrari-Aufkleber drauf wären, wär's vermutlich ne Ferrari-Gabel...


----------



## Spezialistz (4. November 2005)

yunim schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du mutig bist, mach mal ein Bild und lad es hier hoch =)



dann muss ich mich aber mit harten hiphop klamotten tarnen, mein bike irgendwo inner nähe verstecken. 
vllt dann ma fragen, ob ich ein tightes piccc von seine bitch machen kann, alter!


----------



## JoolstheBear (4. November 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Down-Hill-Bike-O...715592237QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nightfly.666 (5. November 2005)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/pibo/idiot.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofferl (5. November 2005)

Santa Cruiser schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, Truvativ baut jetzt auch Federgabeln!
> 
> Wenn Ferrari-Aufkleber drauf wären, wär's vermutlich ne Ferrari-Gabel...



naja der wird sich nicht besonders auskennen, es ist eh eine mx comp, somit eine gute gabel, würde er auf eine suntour irgendwas draufkleben wärs dreist, so find ich das nicht schlimm, er wirds einfach nicht wissen was es wirklich ist.


----------



## iNSANE! (5. November 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Krasse-FOX-KARL-...722196080QQcategoryZ42669QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 


Wie ätzend...die Arme Hose die dafür sterben musste...aber man sieht - Fox hat auch in der derben Street Ghetto Szene eine gute "Cred"


----------



## Jolly Rogers (7. November 2005)

Ein Bianchi für 185.000 .-
Link 
Wie hoch sind da die Ebay Gebühren bei Sofortkauf ???


----------



## Schrommski (7. November 2005)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Bianchi für 185.000 .-
> Link
> Wie hoch sind da die Ebay Gebühren bei Sofortkauf ???



Wahrscheinlich meint der Lire. Für 185.000 Lire würde ich das sofort kaufen.


----------



## JoolstheBear (9. November 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/DH-Federgabel-Do...95820967QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SpongeBob (9. November 2005)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/DH-Federgabel-Do...95820967QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Was as für ein Schaiß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 197666 (10. November 2005)

Monster Dirt?? rofl.. is das net ne Zoom gabel?? haha.. sowas is lustich


----------



## Spezialistz (10. November 2005)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Down-Hill-Bike-O...715592237QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




mit sowas fährt hier einer rum.......


----------



## 197666 (10. November 2005)

Boar altaaa.. das hammer fully!!! Das muss ich auch haben..xD guckt euch mal die geile Gabel an.. die is jah hammer dich..


----------



## w3rd (10. November 2005)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Down-Hill-Bike-O...715592237QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


In dem Foto der Originalbeschreibung steht ein empf. VP. von 1599,-. Naja ok - Moosgummipolster und Drucklufthupe nachgerüstet.


----------



## -OUTLAW- (10. November 2005)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/DH-Federgabel-Do...95820967QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Da werde ich wohl mal mitbieten


----------



## vaval (10. November 2005)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Down-Hill-Bike-O...715592237QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





der hat die hörnchen ja drin


----------



## Piefke (10. November 2005)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Down-Hill-Bike-O...715592237QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Rahmenhöhe: 80 cm     
empf. VK 1599  - Startpreis: 1650 


----------



## chiefwiggum (18. November 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4585275388&category=18244


lest euch die artikelbeschreibung durch... der hammer
ich hoff das gabs nicht schonmal
gruß


----------



## -=Woody=- (19. November 2005)

chiefwiggum schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4585275388&category=18244
> 
> 
> lest euch die artikelbeschreibung durch... der hammer
> ...



 

Wie kann man so ein Auto auch nur so vergammeln lassen


----------



## eKual (20. November 2005)

Santa Cruiser schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, Truvativ baut jetzt auch Federgabeln!
> 
> Wenn Ferrari-Aufkleber drauf wären, wär's vermutlich ne Ferrari-Gabel...


ich glaub ich spiele mal stoker da steht ja die tel nummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (20. November 2005)

eKual schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub ich spiele mal stoker da steht ja die tel nummer



Was Du heizen (stoker = Heizer) möchtest weiß ich nicht, aber ich wette Du möchtest ein wenig stalken, was aber glaube ich auch nur bei Promis funzt 
...   

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## pacechris (20. November 2005)

Versandwucher:


http://cgi.ebay.de/BIKE-Workshop-94...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



EUR 24,00 - Unversicherter Versand (Innerhalb von Deutschland )

Das ist wohl eine Frechheit  
Und dann noch ein Startgebot von 30Euro, ich hoffe das jeder der in Erwägung zieht darauf zu bieten das liest.


----------



## Jaypeare (20. November 2005)

...oder kennt jemand dieses Teil? Wenn dann muss es schon SEHR alt sein   
Der Rahmen sieht mir sehr stark nach Baumarkt-Billigstteil aus...

http://cgi.ebay.de/GHOST-FR-7500-Di...720012845QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Habe kein Kaufinteresse, bin nur per Zufall drauf gestossen.


----------



## KONA_pepe (20. November 2005)

ne glaub auch net das des ein ghost ist   

der Schriftzug von ghost is ganz anders und das Modell Fr 7500 sieht anders aus aber halt e- Bay...................


----------



## Jaypeare (20. November 2005)

Nach den aktuellen Modellen würd ich da nicht gehen, wenn dann ist das was Altes. Aber wenn Ghost mal solche Rahmen verbaut hat, verliere ich sofort meinen Glauben in die Marke...

Rekonstruieren wir mal den möglichen Hergang:

Fahrradhändler X aus Y beschliesst, nach schätzungsweise 10 Jahren endlich mal die Schimmelecke in seinem Lager/Keller/Dachboden zu entrümpeln. Also los gehts: *ächz* *schlepp* *fluch* halt mal... was das denn? Mensch, ein Fully-Rahmen, wo kommt der denn her? Hmmmm. Eigentlich ein Fall für die Tonne, aber es gibt ja Ibäh. Schnell mal in die Restekiste geschaut... ah ja, XT klingt immer gut. Dazu noch ne Psylo, die liegt zwar auch schon ewig hier rum, aber hatte mal nen guten Ruf. Rangeschraubt das Zeugs und dann ab damit zum E (halt mal, irgendeinen renommierten Namen müssen wir schon draufkleben) und für nen Fantasiepreis reingestellt. Irgendein Dummer wirds schon kaufen...


----------



## taifun (20. November 2005)

Ne,das ist kein Ghost.  
Kannst höchstens einer werden,wenn das fährst  
Der richtige Rahmen sieht so aus :http://www.starbike.com/images/Ghost/frame_fr_7500.htm


----------



## Kruemelmonster (20. November 2005)

pacechris schrieb:
			
		

> Versandwucher:
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/BIKE-Workshop-94...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...



Schon mal daran gedacht, dass ein Paket aus Dänemark eventuell Mehrkosten verursacht? Die Workshopheft sind recht dick und 6 davon wiegen schon was.


----------



## Schwarzwälder (20. November 2005)

Meine Gedankengänge sind in etwa wie folgt:
Da hat einer ein hochwertiges Rad (XT, Rockshock..) gestohlen, aber weis nicht wie er es zu Geld machen soll.
Also Billigrahmen mit neuer Nummer und die hochwertigen Teile dran....

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Riemen (20. November 2005)

Immerhin war keiner so blöd drauf zu bieten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monarch (20. November 2005)

Wenn ihr auch erschüttert seid,es ist noch gar nicht so lange her,4-5 Jahre da hat Ghost diese Rahmen im Programm gehabt.
P.S. Ich bin nicht der Verkäufer


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. November 2005)

Hi.
Ich denke ebenfalls, dass es ein echtes Ghost ist. Ich arbeite nämlich im Bikeshop und letzte Woche war ein ähnliches Ghost-Modell bei uns zur Inspektion.
Das Bike hier müsste so um die 5 Jahre alt sein.
Ciao, Kiwi.


----------



## Jaypeare (20. November 2005)

Hmmmm. So kann man sich täuschen.

Trotzdem, wenn das Teil 4-5 Jahre alt ist, dann ist der Preis ne glatte Frechheit.


----------



## pacechris (20. November 2005)

Das habe ich übersehen, aber ich denke das macht das Angebot auch nicht attraktiver


----------



## UKW (21. November 2005)

Ghost hat vor 5 Jahren ein solches Modell im Programm gehabt, allerdings mit der Typenbezeichnung FSP. Damals gab es auch noch einen anderen Ghost-Schriftzug. Ich bin mir aber dennoch nicht ganz sicher, daß dies der Rahmen ist. Vielleicht noch älter und vom Vorgängermodell.
UKW


----------



## Schafschützer (21. November 2005)

Ich werde auf das Rad bieten. Endlich man eine Rahmenform, bei der man problemlos Zugriff zum Flaschenhalter hat. Obwohl ich mir meinen Flaschenhalter ja auch auf's Oberrohr Schrauben könnte.  


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. November 2005)

Habe heute mal nach Canyon Bikes gesucht und da wurde doch tatsächlich folgendes mit aufgelistet :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Procycling-Scott...8727309161QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Da bin ich mal gespannt *gg


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. November 2005)

schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute mal nach Canyon Bikes gesucht und da wurde doch tatsächlich folgendes mit aufgelistet :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Procycling-Scott...8727309161QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Da bin ich mal gespannt *gg


   :kotz:


----------



## der.bergsteiger (22. November 2005)

http://www.ifrance.fr/vttdechaine/pulsar.jpg

oder auch

http://www.zwei-rad-team.de/assets/images/db_images/db_Votec_F73.jpg


und das die kleinen deutschen edelschmieden alle irgendwie zusammenhängen ist ja bekannt...


----------



## NeoX (22. November 2005)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.ifrance.fr/vttdechaine/pulsar.jpg
> 
> oder auch
> 
> ...



Sorry aber irgendwie haben die beiden Rahmen nix miteinander zutun, außer das sie auf den ersten Blick das selbe design haben. Aber mehr is da nicht. 
Der Votec Rahmen ist doch ganz anders zusammengeschweißt.

MFG NeoX


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. November 2005)

Freeride und Downhillgabel


----------



## Kruemelmonster (22. November 2005)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:
			
		

> Freeride und Downhillgabel



"Die Simmerringe sind auch nicht mehr die dichtesten, ist aber im Gelände eh egal."

Ah, ja, logisch!


----------



## Rookie 2005 (27. November 2005)

Perfekt für lange Touren. Nach dem Motto: "Augen zu und durch!"
Der "Schlaflenker"...  
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Schlaflenker_W0QQitemZ8724829697QQcategoryZ27925QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Boandl (27. November 2005)

Rookie 2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Perfekt für lange Touren. Nach dem Motto: "Augen zu und durch!"
> Der "Schlaflenker"...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Schlaflenker_W0QQitemZ8724829697QQcategoryZ27925QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Das Kopfkissen für den echten Iron-Man!


----------



## SpongeBob (27. November 2005)

Rookie 2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Perfekt für lange Touren. Nach dem Motto: "Augen zu und durch!"
> Der "Schlaflenker"...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Schlaflenker_W0QQitemZ8724829697QQcategoryZ27925QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Könnte auch ein "Überdenlenkerfallschutz" sein


----------



## Free-Rider (28. November 2005)

Hat jetzt mal nix mit'm Bike zu tun, aber trotzdem! 

Achtet mal auf das Kleingedruckte, wenn ihr ganz nach unten scrollt. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Weltneuheit-Nokia-N91_W0QQitemZ6457501986QQcategoryZ115594QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

Der Hammer ist, es haben schon 10 so Pappnasen geboten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Ralli (28. November 2005)

Free-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jetzt mal nix mit'm Bike zu tun, aber trotzdem!
> 
> Achtet mal auf das Kleingedruckte, wenn ihr ganz nach unten scrollt.
> 
> ...



Servus Ex-Intense-Rider   

Ist ja der Hammer - vor allem ist das Kleingedruckte äusserst Kleingedruckt. Habe als fleissiger ebay-Robin Hood, dem aktuellen Höchtstbietenden gleich mal eine Email geschrieben.


----------



## Xerios (28. November 2005)

Endlich mal was, was so in die typsiche 4 ZKB in Germany passt:

Guckst du hier: 

Die kleine Auslegware zum Vorzugspreis. 

Die Versand- und Verlegekosten wären noch interessant...

Cheers, Xerios


----------



## Bierkiste (28. November 2005)

Free-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jetzt mal nix mit'm Bike zu tun, aber trotzdem!
> 
> Achtet mal auf das Kleingedruckte, wenn ihr ganz nach unten scrollt.
> 
> ...



Nix für ungut, aber ich glaube, daß speci-chad schneller war: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195632


----------



## Free-Rider (28. November 2005)

Bierkiste schrieb:
			
		

> Nix für ungut, aber ich glaube, daß speci-chad schneller war: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195632



Hallo Bierkiste. (Sehr ansprechender Benutzername!  ) 

Aus dem Thread hab ich's! So ehrlich muß man sein. 
Hab's auch bei E-Bay gemeldet, da schon etliche Gebote drauf waren. 
Nu is es weg und das ist gut so.


----------



## Free-Rider (28. November 2005)

Xerios schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich mal was, was so in die typsiche 4 ZKB in Germany passt:
> 
> Guckst du hier:
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mein Wohnzimmer ausgeräumt hab, werd ich mir den wohl holen!  
Ist ja auch zum Schnäppchenpreis. 

Oder als Unterlage für'n Montageständer im Keller!


----------



## Bierkiste (28. November 2005)

Free-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bierkiste.


Servus meiner.



			
				Free-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Nu is es weg und das ist gut so.


Rischdisch!


----------



## Xerios (28. November 2005)

zwar schon vorbei, aber dennoch lecker:

Die kriegt nix  

Sry, wenn das schon mal hier war...

Cheers, Xerios


----------



## Katzenjammer (28. November 2005)




----------



## lynx75 (28. November 2005)

Das nenne ich mal cool!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (28. November 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Motorola-V3-Blac...457226493QQcategoryZ93027QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

auch so ein Ding wo man sich fragt was is besser?


----------



## Beach90 (29. November 2005)

jaja die weiber 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6229657042


----------



## DH-Ralli (30. November 2005)

Habe ich aus einem anderen Fred hier in den offiziellen ebay-Fred übertragen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Stefan-...ryZ40840QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dioXxide (30. November 2005)

DH-Ralli schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich aus einem anderen Fred hier in den offiziellen ebay-Fred übertragen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Stefan-...ryZ40840QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Ich würde ein Teil, was ein Kerl an den Eiern hatte nichmal anfassen, geschweige denn >>5000 Euro dafür bezahlen! Krank


----------



## eKual (30. November 2005)

DH-Ralli schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich aus einem anderen Fred hier in den offiziellen ebay-Fred übertragen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Stefan-...ryZ40840QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


geil denegst stell ich ein tisch in ebay und schreibe stefan raab hat auf dem tisch gekotz wo er besofen war mal kicken wie viel ich dafür kriege


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. November 2005)

eKual schrieb:
			
		

> geil denegst stell ich ein tisch in ebay und schreibe stefan raab hat auf dem tisch gekotz wo er besofen war mal kicken wie viel ich dafür kriege



Du solltest bedenken das der Raab nicht trinkt, oder nur sehr sehr selten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (30. November 2005)

eKual schrieb:
			
		

> geil denegst stell ich ein tisch in ebay und schreibe stefan raab hat auf dem tisch gekotz wo er besofen war mal kicken wie viel ich dafür kriege



Nichts!! Mit der Rechtschreibung versteht Dich ja eh keiner


----------



## Levty (30. November 2005)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts!! Mit der Rechtschreibung versteht Dich ja eh keiner



Die hab ich schon ersteigert, war nicht teuer...


----------



## kimpel (30. November 2005)

klick mich
komisch find ich nur, dass da tatächlich n chris king steuersatz drinnen ist


----------



## kitor (5. Dezember 2005)

das zeppo_ schrieb:
			
		

> klick mich
> komisch find ich nur, dass da tatächlich n chris king steuersatz drinnen ist



Warum?


----------



## dioXxide (5. Dezember 2005)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> Warum?



Versteh ich auch ne...


----------



## DABAIKA (5. Dezember 2005)

irgendwie muss mann doch den preis rechtfertigen


----------



## Sawa (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

habe ich eben beim stöbern entdeckt

http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-J...733940778QQcategoryZ27925QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

bin ja mal gespannt, obs einen gibt ders nicht schnallt, dass er hier endlich (wird ja mal Zeit, dass der Abzocke unter "Sportsfreunden" ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird  )

den Link gibt, wo der Katalog bestellt werden kann (habe ich doch gleich mal gemacht    )

und doch bietet   

Das "Angebot" beobachte ich jedenfalls noch weiter -spannend-


----------



## numinisflo (5. Dezember 2005)

Ich würde zwar selbst sicher keinen der kostenlosen Kataloge bei Ebay verkaufen, finde aber das man hier nicht von Abzocke sprechen kann. Hier geht es um meist sehr geringe Beträge welche ja sowieso nur aufgrund von Unwissenheit der Käufer zustande kommen!

Und wie viele Ebay-Auktionen enden mit einem Produktpreis der höher liegt als der Ladenpreis? Einige!

Aber vor allem: Wie viele Fälle von wirklicher Abzocke im eigentlichen Wortsinn gibt es mittlerweile bei Ebay? Noch viel mehr!

Außerdem: Wie viel bei Ebay verkaufte Ware ist nicht Originalware? Auch mehr als genug!

Zu guter letzt: Finde ich die von dir verlinkte Auktion trotzdem ganz lustig und nett - auch wenn ich mit deiner Meinung nicht wirklich übereinstimmen kann!


----------



## schneifel (6. Dezember 2005)

<!--                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            -->Hab Heute dies bei Ebay gefunden :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Votec-M6-Tox-Light_W0QQitemZ8731854056QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Der Text ist ja der Knaller 

Tom


----------



## Sawa (6. Dezember 2005)

Hui, gut dass ich "meinen" Katalog noch rechtzeitig angefordert habe, da das Angebot bei Ebay weg ist  

Ansonsten haste schon recht, man ist ganz schön gefordert bei Ebay keinen Müll zu erwischen.

Aber wer auf die Produktbeschreibung genau aufpasst, bei Fragen diese mailt und sich die Bewertungen und was da über den Tisch gegangen ist gut anschaut, ist schon recht sicher.

Ansonsten finde ich es nicht korrekt, einem Rad-Sport-Freund für etwas das ich kostenlos bekommen habe (da war doch eine die 10 oder 15 Kataloge angeboten hat...) Geld abknöpfe. 

Habe jetzt immerhin gelernt, wenn ich an was interressiert bin, die Bezeichnung bei Google einzugeben und mich auf dem Wege über angebotene Artikel und deren Preise schlau zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (6. Dezember 2005)

schneifel schrieb:
			
		

> <!--                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            -->Hab Heute dies bei Ebay gefunden :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Votec-M6-Tox-Light_W0QQitemZ8731854056QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



ein Fachidiot wie er im Buch steht


----------



## dioXxide (6. Dezember 2005)

Es wurden auch schon Nicolai Kataloge versteigert und sind für 5 Euro weggegangen. Ich denke aber, wenn einer Internet hat und darauf steigern kann, ist es ihm auch möglich auf die jeweilige Homepage zu gehen und den Katalog da gratis zu ordern. Da würde ich nicht von Abzocke sprechen, der Bieter bekommt doch was er will einen Katalog und das er diesen nicht kostenlos hat ist seine eigene Schuld!


----------



## kitor (7. Dezember 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Stosdaempfer-Fol...01244107QQcategoryZ100246QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Die Rechtschreibung lässt vermuten, dass der Verkäufer jemand aus dem Forum ist....


----------



## GlanDas (7. Dezember 2005)

Wow ganze 15mm federweg


----------



## zimmy (8. Dezember 2005)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Stosdaempfer-Fol...01244107QQcategoryZ100246QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Die Rechtschreibung lässt vermuten, dass der Verkäufer jemand aus dem Forum ist....




... ist aber gut kaschiert durch die fast unleserliche rote untermalung!


----------



## FrankyB (8. Dezember 2005)

zimmy schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von kitor
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Stosdaempfer-Fol...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Die Rechtschreibung lässt vermuten, dass der Verkäufer jemand aus dem Forum ist....
> ...




tja, ist dies jetzt der Beweis, dass es einen (negativen) IQ unter 0 gibt???


----------



## dioXxide (8. Dezember 2005)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Stosdaempfer-Fol...01244107QQcategoryZ100246QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Die Rechtschreibung lässt vermuten, dass der Verkäufer jemand aus dem Forum ist....




Durch das rot kann man nur das "foll fungtionsfähg." nicht lesen. 15mm Hub ist schon nicht schlecht...


----------



## NoizZ (9. Dezember 2005)

FrankyB schrieb:
			
		

> tja, ist dies jetzt der Beweis, dass es einen (negativen) IQ unter 0 gibt???


Das hat damit nix zu tun. Stell dir vor, es gibt auch Leute die sowas wie eine Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche oder Legasthenie besitzen und daher nicht vernünftig lesen und schreiben können. Im ersten Moment lacht man drüber, aber wenn man mal ein wenig überlegt vergeht einem das Lachen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Dezember 2005)

NoizZ schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat damit nix zu tun. Stell dir vor, es gibt auch Leute die sowas wie eine Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche oder Legasthenie besitzen und daher nicht vernünftig lesen und schreiben können. Im ersten Moment lacht man drüber, aber wenn man mal ein wenig überlegt vergeht einem das Lachen.



Die Multikultigesellschaft bitte nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sitzpickel (11. Dezember 2005)

Liegerad ,Rennliegerad
Unikat , 52 Gänge ,100 km/h Artikelnummer: 8733146871
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8733146871&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1 

Na, was 52Gänge so alles anrichten  
Und dann gibt es auch noch eine ganze Latte an Bescheuerten die auf solch einen minderwertigen Mist bieten  
mfg
sitzpickel


----------



## Spezialistz (11. Dezember 2005)

Wenn man im größten Gang in 3Sekunden 1 Tretkurbelumdrehung macht ,fährt man 100km/h.

fährt man dann nach 3 umdrehungen 300km/h? dann hab ich ja ne bessere beschleunigung, als ne kawasaki zx9r.....cool.


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (11. Dezember 2005)

immerhin ist es  gut zu händeln.   
ich heul gleich die wassermusik ...


----------



## exego (11. Dezember 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/LAUFRAD-28-ALU-SHIMANO-NABENDYNAMO-FRONTLAMPE-NEU_W0QQitemZ7202842203QQcategoryZ85099QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

kein weiterer text


----------



## sideshowbob (12. Dezember 2005)

exego schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/LAUFRAD-28-ALU-SHIMANO-NABENDYNAMO-FRONTLAMPE-NEU_W0QQitemZ7202842203QQcategoryZ85099QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> kein weiterer text



*?????????????????????????????????????????????????*

ich bitte um weitere infos unserer experten dazu!!!


----------



## FeierFox (12. Dezember 2005)

Sowas gibts doch öfter mal. Hat angeblich auch irgendwelche Vorteile. Die fallen mir aber grade nicht ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KäptnFR (12. Dezember 2005)

amdantinetten schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8733146871&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1  ...hir... Verschleisteile... Deore-Narbe... Kasette... Quantum-Narbe... stabiel ...gut zu händeln....


...alleine die rechtschreibung


----------



## TimvonHof (12. Dezember 2005)

FeierFox schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas gibts doch öfter mal. Hat angeblich auch irgendwelche Vorteile. Die fallen mir aber grade nicht ein.


soll angeblich steifer sein. und hat den vorteil, wenn man doch ne acht hat, kann die keiner mehr rausbügeln   

hab das erst einmal gesehen und das war im poserbereich gardasee.
wobei - extravagant siehts ja aus. bis man mal ne speiche wechseln muss


----------



## schroeti (12. Dezember 2005)

So kannste einspeichen, wenn die Speichen zu lang sind und Du am Wochenende keine anderen mehr bekommst. Sieht total krank aus, nee danke.


----------



## Levty (12. Dezember 2005)

Wurzelspeichung


----------



## JoolstheBear (13. Dezember 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/BRAVO-HITS-16_W0QQitemZ7202852378QQcategoryZ77576QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

"kassetten"


----------



## bad1080 (13. Dezember 2005)

stimmt sieht mehr aus wie cd's


----------



## Levty (13. Dezember 2005)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/BRAVO-HITS-16_W0QQitemZ7202852378QQcategoryZ77576QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> "kassetten"





edit: achso, die kategorie einteilung, klar, lol


----------



## jola (13. Dezember 2005)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/BRAVO-HITS-16_W0QQitemZ7202852378QQcategoryZ77576QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> "kassetten"



Hehe, nicht schlecht.
Ist das jetzt eigentlich schon eine 9-fach? Und was für eine Abstufung die Kassette wohl hat?


----------



## Enrgy (13. Dezember 2005)

Und erst die anderen Artikel, die angeboten werden...


----------



## AngryApe (13. Dezember 2005)

dildo trinkflasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. Dezember 2005)

AngryApe schrieb:
			
		

> dildo trinkflasche[/URL]


...is gekauft...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (14. Dezember 2005)

AngryApe schrieb:
			
		

> dildo trinkflasche



Am besten an der Sache ist dann aber doch der Text, geil 

>z.B: ! möglich nicht sonst Reklamationen spätere abklären, Fahrer bei direkt bitte Beschädigungen zurück Kaufpreis vollen den gibt´s Paketes, Umschlages des Verlust Euro, 500 bis Versichert erfolgt Versand Der Vorkasse nur Geldeingang, nach Paket schnellstmöglich per 1.<

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Vollsortimenter (15. Dezember 2005)

Siehe Artikel-Nr. 8737825451


----------



## Levty (15. Dezember 2005)

Vollsortimenter schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe Artikel-Nr. 8737825451


8737825451 
also abgesehen von den pedalen und den reifen ist es doch garnet so übel, also im vergleich zu meinem bike...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Dezember 2005)

Das könnte auch einfach nur eigen Werbung sein


----------



## naero (15. Dezember 2005)

Richtig lustig find ich eigentlich nur den Satz:

"Ich habe unheimlichen Spass daran Bikes Perfekt aufzubauen.

Am fahren habe ich allerdings nicht so viel Spass,..."

Den hätte ich gern als Papa....
"hey Papa, hast du nicht mal wieder Lust mein Fahrrad zu putzen und komplett zu schmieren?".....


----------



## Vollsortimenter (15. Dezember 2005)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:
			
		

> Das könnte auch einfach nur eigen Werbung sein




Nö, schau nur mal bei bike-discount rein, da bekommst Du ein neues, vergleichbares Cube für 799 Euro....................

Eigenwerbung????? Eher Warnung


----------



## kingmoe (16. Dezember 2005)

$cheiße passiert   

Original-Zitat: "...ich vermute, der Rahmen wurde bei Merlin gescheißt  und dann unter dem Label SLAM'N vertrieben..."

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7205046697


----------



## Majin (16. Dezember 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/DOWNHILL-DIRT-FR...204380731QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Der ist doch mal fett! Ich überlege schon ob ich Sofortkauf mache und dann den hochwertigen Schnellspanner und Kettenschutz dazu bekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (16. Dezember 2005)

Hahaha, der Idiot, das heißt doch"wurde bei Merlin geschissen..."


----------



## AngryApe (16. Dezember 2005)

Giant MCM 

:kotz::kotz:


----------



## Vollsortimenter (16. Dezember 2005)

AngryApe schrieb:
			
		

> Giant MCM
> 
> :kotz::kotz:




Das Beste ist der Aufpreis für die Magura Julie: 200,00 Euro, muhahahaha

Vor solchen Leuten muß echt gewarnt werden.


----------



## Bener (17. Dezember 2005)

naero schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig lustig find ich eigentlich nur den Satz:
> 
> "Ich habe unheimlichen Spass daran Bikes Perfekt aufzubauen.
> 
> Am fahren habe ich allerdings nicht so viel Spass,..."



Ich hab unheimlich Spass am ****en.

Nur Kinder find ich blöd...


----------



## iNSANE! (21. Dezember 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Baustahl-DH-Bike...204084841QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


"Baustahl" Ein Qualitätsname...


----------



## bad1080 (21. Dezember 2005)

> 222mm Einbaulänge, 500er Feder (ca. 220 mm Federweg )



genau! und an beiden seiten ist er an jeweils einem mm aufgehängt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xerios (26. Dezember 2005)

...ja für wen nur?   -> Geschenk

Cheers, Xerios

P.S.: macht mal jemand das Fenster auf?


----------



## Levty (26. Dezember 2005)

wer bietet da noch drauf


----------



## mauriex (27. Dezember 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/PS3-atemberaubend-sony-ps3-hotmail-de_W0QQitemZ8742858036QQcategoryZ117564QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Wozu die Beschreibung wenns doch nur um ne lächerliche - eigentlich kostenlose - Emailadresse geht? 

Am besten finde ich: _Wenn Sie so eine E-Mail Adresse haben, werden Sie bei Käufern viel ernster genommen!_  

Na denn...


----------



## leeqwar (27. Dezember 2005)

"sie bieten auf eine e-mail domain..."
aha, hotmail.de wird verkauft ? ob die das schon wissen ?   

meiner meinung nach ist das vorsätzliche einstellen in falschen kategorien bei ebay und dann zusätzlich mit solchem text ein betrugsversuch. vielleicht klagt ja mal jemand und es gibt ein grundsatzurteil...    



			
				mauriex schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/PS3-atemberaubend-sony-ps3-hotmail-de_W0QQitemZ8742858036QQcategoryZ117564QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> Wozu die Beschreibung wenns doch nur um ne lächerliche - eigentlich kostenlose - Emailadresse geht?
> ...


----------



## wannabe_old (28. Dezember 2005)

das hier ist sowas von verwirrt


http://cgi.ebay.de/munga-015208706237_W0QQitemZ8025360370QQcategoryZ9903QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Schwarzwild (28. Dezember 2005)

Zumal an einem DKW Munga selbst für eingefleischte Fans dieser zweitaktenden Militärpestbeule nichts dran ist, was den Startpreis auch nur bruchteilhaft rechtfertigen würde.


----------



## biker1967 (28. Dezember 2005)

Noch nich mal Bilder sind zu sehe


----------



## jsweet (28. Dezember 2005)

wieder mal einer der sich nicht im klaren ist wie günstig parts eigentlich neu sind!

jeden tag steht ein dummer auf! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Steinbach-Superl...yZ100534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Enrgy (28. Dezember 2005)

jsweet schrieb:
			
		

> wieder mal einer der sich nicht im klaren ist wie günstig parts eigentlich neu sind!


Wirklich klasse. Der NEupreis steht ja auch noch deutlich im Text drin. Entweder versucht da jemand den Preis hoch zu treiben, oder...armes Deutschland!!!


----------



## Eisbär (28. Dezember 2005)

das hässlichste Bike der Welt:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boandl (28. Dezember 2005)

Meins wäre es ja auch nicht!
Aber, es ist schwarz und aus Plastik. müsste also gut ankommen zur Zeit.


----------



## Pimper (28. Dezember 2005)

Weiß jemand was über dieses Biria unplugged ? Ich kann mich nur noch dunkel an die Werbung aus ein paar bike-Heften erinnern...


----------



## ironmaennchen (28. Dezember 2005)

Eisbär schrieb:
			
		

> das hässlichste Bike der Welt:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:




sowas fährt aber nicht jeder


----------



## Eisbär (29. Dezember 2005)

Boandl schrieb:
			
		

> Meins wäre es ja auch nicht!
> Aber, es ist schwarz und aus Plastik. müsste also gut ankommen zur Zeit.



Mal schaun obs weggeht


----------



## Levty (29. Dezember 2005)

Haha, seh ich das richtig, dass wenn man das Hinterrad rausnehmen will, man die Kassette abnehmen muss?





und ist das nicht ein Schlag in einer CARBON Felge?
Sehr eigenartig...


----------



## Enrgy (29. Dezember 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, seh ich das richtig, dass wenn man das Hinterrad rausnehmen will, man die Kassette abnehmen muss?


Haha, wohl kaum - da ist eine Steckachse verbaut. Welchen "Schlag" meinst du? Das Rad ist asymmetrisch geformt, die Bremsscheibe liegt ja auch "innerhalb" des Speichenkranzes. Schau dir mal den Querschnitt einer Autofelge an...


----------



## kuka.berlin (29. Dezember 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, seh ich das richtig, dass wenn man das Hinterrad rausnehmen will, man die Kassette abnehmen muss?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die einzige "Delle" die ick erkennen kann is die Vertiefung für das Ventil


----------



## muchalutcha (29. Dezember 2005)

Eisbär schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schaun obs weggeht



für 1en würde ich es nehmen, aber nicht für 1500 geschweige den 3000


----------



## Dirki (29. Dezember 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, wohl kaum - da ist eine Steckachse verbaut. Welchen "Schlag" meinst du? Das Rad ist asymmetrisch geformt, die Bremsscheibe liegt ja auch "innerhalb" des Speichenkranzes. Schau dir mal den Querschnitt einer Autofelge an...



Hallo Enrgy,
für was soll der Ausbau gut sein? 
Das Laufrad ist einseitig gelagert, der Schlauch/Mantel ist ohne demontage wechselbar.

Gruß Dirki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speeddisko (29. Dezember 2005)

Eisbär schrieb:
			
		

> das hässlichste Bike der Welt


Ich find's geil... würde ich mir sofort im Wohnzimmer an die Wand hängen.


----------



## Enrgy (29. Dezember 2005)

Dirki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Enrgy,
> für was soll der Ausbau gut sein?
> Das Laufrad ist einseitig gelagert, der Schlauch/Mantel ist ohne demontage wechselbar.
> 
> Gruß Dirki


Kassettenwechsel, Scheibenwechsel?


----------



## Der böse Wolf (29. Dezember 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Kassettenwechsel, Scheibenwechsel?



Das ist natürlich extrem ärgerlich. Ich will die Kassette wechseln und muß dann auch noch biem Radausbau die Kassette abschrauben  Und die Bremsscheibe muß bestimmt auch alle 50000km gewechselt werden. Da wird einem ja Angst und Bange wenn man nur dran denkt, die Kassette dafür ausbauen zu müssen  

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## Levty (29. Dezember 2005)

Ok, habt mich überzeugt, von Steckachsen habe ich keine Ahnung! Jetzt aber schon  !


----------



## foenfrisur (29. Dezember 2005)

die neue suntour rux zum schnäppchenpreis:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Suntour-Top-Fede...ryZ32507QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


kostet normalerweise etwa 140EUR  
aber versuchen kann man es ja mal....


edith:

antwort von denen:


> Hallo.
> 
> Action Sports verkauft wie einige andere auch OEM Gabeln für die Erstausrüstung...
> Viel Spaß bei einem Garantiefall...
> ...




na dann....ist halt aftermarket.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (30. Dezember 2005)

Super Xenon Licht für 9,99 und 2km Leuchtweite:

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEUHEIT-XENON-Fa...208237130QQcategoryZ22558QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironmaennchen (30. Dezember 2005)

v8sundaydriver schrieb:
			
		

> und 2km Leuchtweite:



da steht 2km sichtweite, das heißt, das du noch aus 2km entfernung gesehen werden kannst, nicht etwas das der scheinwerfer 2km weit leutet!

aber xenon für 9,99 ist schon ein schnäppchen.

cu franly


----------



## yeti kokopelli (30. Dezember 2005)

foenfrisur schrieb:
			
		

> die neue suntour rux zum schnäppchenpreis:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Suntour-Top-Fede...ryZ32507QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...




OEM Ware wirst du wohl überall zu günstigeren Preisen bekommen als Aftermarket Ware mit OVP und voller Garantie.
Bei Suntour wird dir die Garantie aber keiner für eine einzel verkaufte OEM Gabel übernehmen (wie bei anderen Herstellern auch...), da musste dich schon an den Händler wenden von dem du die Gabel hast... Ob der sich dann nicht mit irgendwelchen faulen Ausreden vor der Garantieabwicklung drückt wirste dann sehen wenns soweit ist... Und dann geht das große gejammer wieder los...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (30. Dezember 2005)

ironmaennchen schrieb:
			
		

> da steht 2km sichtweite, das heißt, das du noch aus 2km entfernung gesehen werden kannst, nicht etwas das der scheinwerfer 2km weit leutet!
> 
> aber xenon für 9,99 ist schon ein schnäppchen.
> 
> cu franly



Dann hab ich das zumindest falsch interpretiert - der Text stinkt aber vorn und hinten, das ganze soll für wenig Geld etwas viel besseres suggerieren. Ich hab nochmal geguckt, Xenon ist nicht mal das Leuchtmittel, sondern der Markenname der Lampe - menno, das wird ne normale LED Funzel sein.

Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## foenfrisur (30. Dezember 2005)

yeti kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> OEM Ware wirst du wohl überall zu günstigeren Preisen bekommen als Aftermarket Ware mit OVP und voller Garantie.
> Bei Suntour wird dir die Garantie aber keiner für eine einzel verkaufte OEM Gabel übernehmen (wie bei anderen Herstellern auch...), da musste dich schon an den Händler wenden von dem du die Gabel hast... Ob der sich dann nicht mit irgendwelchen faulen Ausreden vor der Garantieabwicklung drückt wirste dann sehen wenns soweit ist... Und dann geht das große gejammer wieder los...



komischerweise zeigen sich wiener bike parts und suntour europa immer wieder gerne bereit auch für oem teile guten service zu leisten....
also kann man auf das aftermarket bei sr normalerweise sehr gut verzichten.


----------



## yeti kokopelli (30. Dezember 2005)

foenfrisur schrieb:
			
		

> komischerweise zeigen sich wiener bike parts und suntour europa immer wieder gerne bereit auch für oem teile guten service zu leisten....
> also kann man auf das aftermarket bei sr normalerweise sehr gut verzichten.



Die Zeiten sind ziemlich vorbei, das kannste mir glauben, bei Gabeln die von den einschlägig bekannten OEM Verkäufern stammen und einzeln verkauft wurden ist seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr viel mit Garantie... Weder bei Wiener Bike Parts noch bei Suntour Europa. Für OEM Ware die verbaut wurde wie es sich gehört gibts auch die entsprechenden Garantieleistungen.


----------



## naero (30. Dezember 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Warum-KROKO-auf-der-Haut-statt-MTB-Rahmen-unterm-Po_W0QQitemZ7208454615QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 
ich wäre auch gern der HIT am BIKER-PIMMEL


----------



## Enrgy (30. Dezember 2005)

v8sundaydriver schrieb:
			
		

> ... Xenon ist nicht mal das Leuchtmittel, sondern der Markenname der Lampe...


...stimmt zwar, aber es dürfte sich um eine Glühbirne mit Xenon-Gas-Füllung handeln, die gibts bei den Discountern auch 2x im Jahr als "XenonE-Taschenlampe. Hat natürlich soviel mit echtem Xenon-Hid-Licht zu tun wie die blau gefärbten Birnchen fürs Auto...


----------



## AngryApe (3. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Radler-Shorts-aus-Latex-fuer-Sie-und-Ihn_W0QQitemZ8744077966QQcategoryZ44631QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

radler shorts..."gefühlsecht"


----------



## leeqwar (3. Januar 2006)

AngryApe schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Radler-Shorts-aus-Latex-fuer-Sie-und-Ihn_W0QQitemZ8744077966QQcategoryZ44631QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> radler shorts..."gefühlsecht"



moment... da fällt mir, was dazu sehr gut passen könnte. hatten wir im lokalforum mal:















von BRÜGELmann


----------



## toncoc (3. Januar 2006)

auch ne art, angebotspreis und provision zu sparen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Hot-Chili...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (3. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trekking-Bike-Ra...7208973324QQcategoryZ9199QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Kann es sein, das jemand sein Stevens-Trecking-Rad vermißt???  
Sieht eher nach Diebesbeute aus....


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Januar 2006)

biker1967 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Trekking-Bike-Ra...7208973324QQcategoryZ9199QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Kann es sein, das jemand sein Stevens-Trecking-Rad vermißt???
> Sieht eher nach Diebesbeute aus....



1. wer sein Fahrrad nur am Hinterrad anschliest ist selbst schuld.
2. Hat der Verkäufer seine 135 positive Bewertungen bestimmt nicht mit Diebesgut erreicht.
3. Sollte man niemanden des Diebstahls bezichtigen, sofern man keine handfesten Beweise hat, sowas kann auch im WWW übel ausgehen.
4. Ist die Auktion imho alles andere als Kurios.

Grüße.


----------



## DH-Ralli (3. Januar 2006)

Krasser Specialized-Antik-Downhiller - oder doch nicht?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8746447953&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1

Inkl. Kettenführung, Ständer, Schutzblech.


----------



## Schrommski (3. Januar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> 1. wer sein Fahrrad nur am Hinterrad anschliest ist selbst schuld.
> 2. Hat der Verkäufer seine 135 positive Bewertungen bestimmt nicht mit Diebesgut erreicht.
> 3. Sollte man niemanden des Diebstahls bezichtigen, sofern man keine handfesten Beweise hat, sowas kann auch im WWW übel ausgehen.
> 4. Ist die Auktion imho alles andere als Kurios.
> ...



Ok, und jetzt gibts du das Stevens bitte brav seinem Besitzer zurück.  











Nichts für ungut, war nur nen Spaß!!!  

Du hast an sich vollkommen recht.


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Januar 2006)

Vergiss es, hab mir grad ein Hinterrad "besorgt", gab's günstig am Bahnhof  

Grüße.


----------



## Schrommski (3. Januar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiss es, hab mir grad ein Hinterrad "besorgt", gab's günstig am Bahnhof
> 
> Grüße.


----------



## CRANKy (4. Januar 2006)

SCHNÄPPCHEN    
Oder doch nicht    
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7208472062


----------



## coffeeracer (4. Januar 2006)

CRANKy schrieb:
			
		

> SCHNÄPPCHEN
> Oder doch nicht
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7208472062



Wird das jetzt genau so`ne Masche wie mit Originalverpackungen für Hifi - Geräte.
Bei sowas könnte ich:kotz: 
Eigentlich müsste man die Auktionen so hoch puschen, daß Ebay darauf aufmerksam wird.


----------



## Giesbert (4. Januar 2006)

Man ziemlich blöd einige Leute...der riskiert doch ne negative Bewertung und das bei 78 positiven...und Angebotsgebühren muss er ja auch zahlen, wenn es keine kauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (4. Januar 2006)

Nur mal so nebenbei muss ick sagen das ick den Aufbau total ******* finde!  Nen Jerkyll mit 24"Double Tracks und fetten Maxxis Schlappen und na Votec GS4


----------



## JoolstheBear (4. Januar 2006)

kuka.berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so nebenbei muss ick sagen das ick den Aufbau total ******* finde!  Nen Jerkyll mit 24"Double Tracks und fetten Maxxis Schlappen und na Votec GS4



Das Jekyll is doch nen HC Freerider   

Hab ebay mal ne mitteilung geschrieben , mal schaun was kommt


----------



## dioXxide (5. Januar 2006)

kuka.berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so nebenbei muss ick sagen das ick den Aufbau total ******* finde!  Nen Jerkyll mit 24"Double Tracks und fetten Maxxis Schlappen und na Votec GS4



Da kann ich nur zustimmen, die Gabel noch dazu


----------



## Katzenjammer (5. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/CHRIS-KING-Disc-...208815566QQcategoryZ77586QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Hennessie (6. Januar 2006)

Mountainbike-Klapprahmen

für leichtbaufetischisten der rahmen wiegt nur 4000 gramm

und das fürn hardtail, iss schon ne reife leistung   und sogar adac geprüft

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Klapprahmen_W0QQitemZ8742895343QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Majin (6. Januar 2006)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/CHRIS-KING-Disc-H...QQcmdZViewItem


am besten ist der satz:


> gefaltet als Brief 2,50â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atua (6. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nikon-D200-Special-Edition-Sammlerobjekt_W0QQitemZ7578812868QQcategoryZ43456QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Eike. (6. Januar 2006)

Meine Fresse, das scheinen sogar Leute ernst zu nehmen. Jedesmal wenn ich daran zweifel, dass es noch dümmere Menschen gibt schau ich bei Ebay rein


----------



## Levty (6. Januar 2006)

> Viel Spass beim Bieten. Ab 10 000 â¬ bringe ich die Kamera persÃ¶nlich vorbei.



Hallo?! Das ist ja wohl das Mindeste! Aber wenn er mit dem Ding vor der TÃ¼r des KÃ¤ufers steht, wird er sich bepissen vor Lachen, wenn er das Geld in die Hand kriegt.


----------



## Majin (7. Januar 2006)

ich bau auch mal schnell eine aus Pappe und verkauf die eBay als unikat 

*sich jetzt schon bepisst vor lachen*


----------



## matula (9. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/HOT-CHILI-HC9-Vo...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


krasses Hot Chili
Extrem coole Optik


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Januar 2006)

matula schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/HOT-CHILI-HC9-Vo...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> krasses Hot Chili
> Extrem coole Optik




Extrem Kurios


----------



## Levty (9. Januar 2006)

Is doch n Votec, oder!? Kommt mir jedenfalls so vor...


----------



## naero (9. Januar 2006)

Hihi, ist zwar nicht ebay, passt aber ins format...
http://www.cartoonland.de/archiv/beste-deutsche-mountainbikerin/


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Januar 2006)

naero schrieb:
			
		

> Hihi, ist zwar nicht ebay, passt aber ins format...
> http://www.cartoonland.de/archiv/beste-deutsche-mountainbikerin/



1. nein, passt nicht !

2. die Stiefel ist schon gefahren, da hast Du noch Krabbeln geübt


----------



## hrafnagud (9. Januar 2006)

wie heisst die genau, die hat schicke haare


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Januar 2006)

hrafnagud schrieb:
			
		

> wie heisst die genau, die hat schicke haare




Regina Stiefel


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7210785111&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


----------



## kitor (11. Januar 2006)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7210785111&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


???


----------



## gurkenfolie (11. Januar 2006)

hrafnagud schrieb:
			
		

> wie heisst die genau, die hat schicke haare



aber sie hat ihre kampflesbenfrisur vom günther jauch abgekuckt


----------



## Orgi69 (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
guckt euch ma das "fette Bike" an.
Is doch ein "realistischer Preis" oder???  )
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fun-works-Dirt-M...749826052QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## [email protected]!t (12. Januar 2006)

Orgi69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> guckt euch ma das "fette Bike" an.
> Is doch ein "realistischer Preis" oder???  )
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fun-works-Dirt-M...749826052QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



irgendwie sieht die shiver dc seltsam aus....


----------



## damonsta (12. Januar 2006)

Orgi69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> guckt euch ma das "fette Bike" an.
> Is doch ein "realistischer Preis" oder???  )
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fun-works-Dirt-M...749826052QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



der hat auch schon richtig gute bewertungen bekommen!


----------



## Majin (12. Januar 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie sieht die shiver dc seltsam aus....



ja klar is ja auch die special-edition der Shiver DC! die gibst nur mehere tausende mal auf der Welt, die heißt dann Marzocchi Bomber 66 



aber wirklich, 1000 wär gerade mal so angemessen, wenn überhaupt


----------



## eXitus (12. Januar 2006)

nee ich hatte ihm geschrieben und er hat gesagt das er jetzt eine shiver drinne hat und  das bild nicht aktuell ist ..........aber stellt euch mal das bike mit ner shiver dc vor          

ich geh in arsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UnivegaBiker (12. Januar 2006)

Majin schrieb:
			
		

> ja klar is ja auch die special-edition der Shiver DC! die gibst nur mehere tausende mal auf der Welt, die heißt dann Marzocchi Bomber 66
> 
> 
> 
> aber wirklich, 1000 wär gerade mal so angemessen, wenn überhaupt


----------



## Vollsortimenter (13. Januar 2006)

es ist ein Traum, besonders die Rechtschreibung unseres Mitbürgers:     

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrat_W0QQitemZ8750729623QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ironmaennchen (13. Januar 2006)

> 18 Gang Rennschaltung



so eine will ich auch, weiß jemand um welche schaltung es sich bei einer rennnschaltung handelt???

cu franky


----------



## saturno (13. Januar 2006)

ironmaennchen schrieb:
			
		

> so eine will ich auch, weiß jemand um welche schaltung es sich bei einer rennnschaltung handelt???
> 
> cu franky



ne, weiß noch keiner. denn die rennschaltung ist so schnell, deshalb auch rennschaltung, so daß keiner lesen konnte von wem die gebaut wird


----------



## xysiu33 (13. Januar 2006)

Hi,

ich werde den mal fragen, ob das Bike auch "Daun-Hill" tauglich ist  

Mit der Rennradschaltung müßte es auch verdammt schnell sein....


----------



## hans-albert (13. Januar 2006)

ironmaennchen schrieb:
			
		

> so eine will ich auch, weiß jemand um welche schaltung es sich bei einer rennnschaltung handelt???
> 
> cu franky



Ich nehme mal an, es ist eine 3*6 Drehgriffschaltung...
Wenn Du die siehst, dann rennst Du weg. Daher Rennschaltung.

Grüße
'hans-albert'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orgi69 (13. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fun-works-Dirt-M...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich muss den Link einfach nochmal reinstelln weil das ist einfach absolut die Härte.
Übrigens, schaut euch ma die Versandkosten an
Die sind absolut gerechtfertigt


----------



## Net-Knight1 (13. Januar 2006)

Was sagt ihr zu dieser exklusiven Bikehose???

http://cgi.ebay.de/Geile-Motorradle...603301959QQcategoryZ30202QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lionofjudah (13. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll.../search.dll?from=R40&satitle=8010496711&fvi=1


----------



## Lionofjudah (13. Januar 2006)

Net-Knight1 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt ihr zu dieser exklusiven Bikehose???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Geile-Motorradle...603301959QQcategoryZ30202QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





...ich hätte Interesse an dem Gummianzug im Hintergrund


----------



## Der böse Wolf (13. Januar 2006)

Net-Knight1 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt ihr zu dieser exklusiven Bikehose???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Geile-Motorradle...603301959QQcategoryZ30202QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Jetzt stell Dir mal vor Du ersteigerst eine Hose und weißt was für ein Vogel da vorher dringesteckt hat... in der goilen Hose mit Arschreißverschluß...

:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## damonsta (13. Januar 2006)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt stell Dir mal vor Du ersteigerst eine Hose und weißt was für ein Vogel da vorher dringesteckt hat... in der goilen Hose mit Arschreißverschluß...
> 
> :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:
> 
> ...



man kann sich nur fragen wozu dieser vogel einen reißverschluss am arsch braucht...
der wird doch nicht etwa fan von american history x sein...


----------



## Dirki (14. Januar 2006)

Ist der Preis nicht etwas überzogen?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fat-Chance-yoeddy-Fork-1-1-8-Ahead-black-Rigid-Rare_W0QQitemZ7210152768QQcategoryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Beach90 (14. Januar 2006)

die polizei ist auch nichtmehr das was sie einmal war :
http://cgi.ebay.com/Tidalforce-Wavecrest-M-750X-POLICE-Electric-Bike_W0QQitemZ7211120034QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## el martn (14. Januar 2006)

Net-Knight1 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt ihr zu dieser exklusiven Bikehose???
> 
> ...lediglich goile Gebrauchsspuren und ne Menge Patina...




Die Patina mochte ich lieber nicht sehen... bei dem Kreuz im Bildhintergrund!!

weiß gott, wo der Schläger vom Bild schon überall drin war????  

gruß

el martn


----------



## xysiu33 (15. Januar 2006)

Net-Knight1 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt ihr zu dieser exklusiven Bikehose???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Geile-Motorradle...603301959QQcategoryZ30202QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass der Typ auf eine persönliche Abholung incl. Anprobe Wert legt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pEju (15. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fun-works-Dirt-M...749826052QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ein richtiges schnäppchen !!!


----------



## kitor (15. Januar 2006)

wie geil ist das denn???


----------



## kitor (15. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Eisernes-Kreuz-L...ryZ80803QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


seine anderen Artikel sind auch interessant.

Mehr Haare als Hirn halt...


----------



## Runterfahrer (15. Januar 2006)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fun-works-Dirt-M...749826052QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ein richtiges schnäppchen !!!



Da steckt ja noch nich mal Shiver drin....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Januar 2006)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fun-works-Dirt-M...749826052QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ein richtiges schnäppchen !!!



schau mal eine Seite zurück, Posting #657 von Orgi69


----------



## dioXxide (16. Januar 2006)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Eisernes-Kreuz-L...ryZ80803QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> seine anderen Artikel sind auch interessant.
> ...



So ist das halt, wenns in den 6 Jahren Schule in den er mal war, immer eins auf die Rübe gab... Jetzt hat er ein paar Kumpels, mindestens genauso dumm wie er, mit denen er anderen die Schuld für sein Versagen geben kann.


----------



## Bierkiste (16. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7211647494&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

What the hell does he sell? Für des Rad isses bissel günstig..

Aber heißt "Solo vendo el cuadro" - Alleine verkaufe das Bild


----------



## Brutzl (16. Januar 2006)

jap, "cuadro" heißt "bild".


----------



## mano2501 (16. Januar 2006)

Cuadro heißt Bild, 
und

Rahmen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vollsortimenter (16. Januar 2006)

Auch wieder ein Super-Angebot ;-)  

Am besten find ich die Angabe der Laufleistung: in 3 Monaten 8 km damit gefahren     

Aber ansonsten: Nur vom Feinsten   

http://cgi.ebay.de/High-Tec-Downhil...ryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## MoesTaverne (17. Januar 2006)

Hehe das ist auch gut ! Vorallem die Produktbeschreibung ist Hammer :

http://cgi.ebay.de/CMP-MOTTO-ABSOLU...752692964QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JoolstheBear (17. Januar 2006)

> Mängel: Am Hinterbau wurde ca. 2-3 mil am Rahmen abgenommen damit die Reifen passeten, siehe Foto.



OMG


----------



## Levty (17. Januar 2006)

Leichtbau mal anders


----------



## ironmaennchen (17. Januar 2006)

> Alles was auf den Fotos zu sehen ist ist auch dabei



quasi auch das treppengeländer, das fenster und die treppe ))


----------



## thory (18. Januar 2006)

da gibts ja ein ganz spezielles Specialized
mit Antriebsschwinge und mechanischer Disk. Irgendwie ist mir entgangen, das Spec vor 5 Monaten versuchte seine Radels über die Baumärkte zu verticken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (18. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8749865683&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Sowas verkaufen/verschenken die bei Porsche???

Das glaubt der doch wohl selbst nicht.

Super SCheibenbremsen, hóchwertige Schaltung und einen Dämpfer....Dämpfer?? das ich nicht lache


----------



## Enrgy (18. Januar 2006)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> und einen Dämpfer....Dämpfer?? das ich nicht lache


Doch doch, der dämpft die Fahrfreude...


----------



## AngryApe (18. Januar 2006)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8749865683&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> Sowas verkaufen/verschenken die bei Porsche???
> 
> ...



h4h4h4...ich sag nur promax  ...der kerl hat sogar seine handynr angegeben


----------



## hans-albert (18. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7211208075&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEBI:IT&rd=1

An der Rohloff die Banderole entfernt, die im Text angegebene Nummer (die man für die Seriennummer halten könnte) ist die Artikelnummer der Nabe... Frisch vom Bahnhof, das Teil?


----------



## biker1967 (18. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Batta...8750583897QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
ein Wahnsinnspreis   
schade nur das meine Bank da nicht mitmacht


----------



## Strider (18. Januar 2006)

biker1967 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Batta...8750583897QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ein Wahnsinnspreis
> schade nur das meine Bank da nicht mitmacht


Und fette angebotsgebühren, da er es sicher nicht verkaufen wird.


----------



## AngryApe (18. Januar 2006)

naja der grossteil (2%?!) wird ja erst nach erfolgtem verkauf erhoben


----------



## dgeneration (18. Januar 2006)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8749865683&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> Sowas verkaufen/verschenken die bei Porsche???
> 
> ...



   
wie geil. 
Ich meine das Bike vor ein Paar Monaten im Baumarkt gesehen zu haben. Also wer ihm das mit Porsche abnimmt


----------



## wannabe_old (19. Januar 2006)

MoesTaverne schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe das ist auch gut ! Vorallem die Produktbeschreibung ist Hammer :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CMP-MOTTO-ABSOLU...752692964QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



was soll das???
gibbet da auch das geländer dazu?
warum schließt der sein rad ab um es zu fotografieren???
wegen diesem homoschloss?


----------



## fatboy (19. Januar 2006)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8749865683&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> Alle Achtung, das Ding hat doch tatsächlich 2 Paar Scheibenbremsen! Also vier Bremsen...
> Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe_old (19. Januar 2006)

jo das andere paar siehste nur nicht, weil das im stealthmodus ist, das ist ja das rad von james bond, das kann auch ganz unsichtbar sein.

hat der q oder so wieder ganze arbeit geleistet


----------



## Lionofjudah (19. Januar 2006)

fatboy schrieb:
			
		

> Syncros schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (19. Januar 2006)

da steht ...."aus dem Porsche Center".......bei Praktiker gibt es ja auch "Mountainbikes"


----------



## hans-albert (19. Januar 2006)

Hat da der Lehrling unvorsichtigerweise sein Rad im Verkaufsraum abgestellt, und dann hat es jemand beim Autokauf als Dreingabe herausgefeilscht? Und ist auch noch stolz drauf?

Da sollte der Verkäufer dem Lehrling als Belohnung aber ein "richtiges" Porschbike schenken.

Grüße
'hans-albert'


----------



## dgeneration (19. Januar 2006)

"Hallo, wegen der 35 Anfragen die ich alleine heute hatte, möchte ich dir gerne stellvertrtend für alle anderen antworten! Dies ist keine Unhöflichkeit ff. "

Oh man was denkt dieser Typ wer er ist? 35 Anfragen auf so ein Bike -  
Aber das Angebot ist trotzdem geil. Man müsste eigentlich mal vorbei fahren und den Besitzer aufklären, was das für ein heißer Ofen ist


----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2006)

dgeneration schrieb:
			
		

> mal vorbei fahren und den Besitzer aufklären, was das für ein heißer Ofen ist


Vielleicht haben sie ihm ja auch einen Käfer als Porsche verkauft...


----------



## Sawa (19. Januar 2006)

Absolute Rarität...ein schwarzes Element-Scandium ganz neu aber mit fehlenden Teilen )
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-E...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

oder ist das gar gefunden und umlackiert worden???


----------



## Lionofjudah (19. Januar 2006)

Sawa schrieb:
			
		

> Absolute Rarität...ein schwarzes Element-Scandium ganz neu aber mit fehlenden Teilen )
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-E...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> oder ist das gar gefunden und umlackiert worden???





..."Follgefedert" ist es auch...


----------



## JohnnieWalker (19. Januar 2006)

Follgail der Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philsyncro (19. Januar 2006)

^^ wollt ich auch grad reinsetzen, aber:

Für fehlendes Federelement funktioniert Follgefedert falsch - 
als Beschreibung .  

Welch Faux-Pas...


Fil


----------



## GlanDas (19. Januar 2006)

Da sitzt man aufrechter als aufm Hollandrad


----------



## JoolstheBear (20. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/AZONIC_W0QQitemZ7210812330QQcategoryZ85114QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## akeem (20. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-S...754113498QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sattelstütze von Ritschie
Lenkerhörnchen von Ritschy
Crip Shift Schaltung

und nicht zu vergessen die durch Stahlfedern extrem harte Rock Shox XC Gabel (ideal für Downhill)....


----------



## Knuut (20. Januar 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, ob der schon war, aber ich finde ihn Klasse
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-SID-Vo...12124224QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ambientkatz (20. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/24-ZOLL-TOLLES-MOUNTENBIKE-MOD-2006-VIELE-EXTRAS-NEU_W0QQitemZ8751597333QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Zitat:"ERST AB NÄCHSTES JAHR IM JUNI AUF DEM MARKT!!
BEI UNS SCHON JETZT UND SOFORT ERHÄLTLICH!!
ICH VERSICHERE DAS DAS FAHRRAD KEIN BILLIGPRODUKT IST UND HOCHWERTIGE VERARBEITUNG AUFWEISST!!"


 Muss man haben! In deutschen Baumärkten noch nicht erhältlich! Mit krass Metallick, cool viel Proviel und amtlich Titan-beschichteten Zahnrädern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtracer (20. Januar 2006)

ich hab auch was sehenswertes bei e-bay gesehen,nur wie krieg  ich es 
hier hin?wo steht denn wie das geht? bitte nicht lachen oder ärgern,
bin halt pc-neuling.
danke für eure hilfe / VERSTÄNDNIS


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Januar 2006)

Ambientkatz schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/24-ZOLL-TOLLES-MOUNTENBIKE-MOD-2006-VIELE-EXTRAS-NEU_W0QQitemZ8751597333QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Zitat:"ERST AB NÄCHSTES JAHR IM JUNI AUF DEM MARKT!!
> BEI UNS SCHON JETZT UND SOFORT ERHÄLTLICH!!
> ...



ein Traum


----------



## KONA_pepe (20. Januar 2006)

> ich hab auch was sehenswertes bei e-bay gesehen,nur wie krieg ich es
> hier hin?wo steht denn wie das geht? bitte nicht lachen oder ärgern,
> bin halt pc-neuling.
> danke für eure hilfe / VERSTÄNDNIS


Gehst auf die Page kopierst den Link dann klickste hier auf "Antworten" und gehst dann oben in der Menüleiste auf "Link eifügen" dort Kopierste den Link von dir rein drückst OK und du hast es geschaft 


Aber dafür gibts en Testbereich 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Kike (20. Januar 2006)

Ist das geil!   muß ich haben, mit dem kann ich dann bestimmt irre toll daun-hill fahren!


----------



## Sawa (20. Januar 2006)

Das darf ja wohl nicht war sein, oder besser:

das darv jah woll niecht war sein...

und eins ist tatsächlich schon weg!
166.- fürn ascheimer,  yaiyaiyai


----------



## der.bergsteiger (20. Januar 2006)

irgendwie werde ich beim lesen der artikelbeschreibung agressiv.

wegen der dreistigkeit dieses @#!/**, oder vielleicht auch wegen der dummheit der leute, die sich schreinbar wirklcih von sätzen wie "der neuste trend aus den usa" beeinflussen lassen, so etwas zu kaufen.


----------



## Levty (20. Januar 2006)

...so eine hässliche Doppelbrücke hab ich ja noch nie gesehen...

Noch was: vergangene Auktion
Bewertungskommentar:
Top Ware!
Antwort von blitzversand2006: DIE BESTEN MOUNTENBIKES GIEBTS BEI UNS; SUPER QUALITÄT!! SUPER PREIS!!

Man kanns aber auch übertreiben...


----------



## iNSANE! (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo

Auf folgende Frage

Hallo, 

da ich mich leider nicht besonders gut auskenne aber mit dem Downhill fahren beginnen moechte hab ich eine Frage. Das Rad sieht ja sehr stabil aus und sie sagen ja auch dass es gute Qualitaet ist. Kann ich damit in den Downhill einsteigen und werde zufrieden sein? Das Rad ist ja gefedert und hat eine dicke Schwinge hinten. Die Reifen sind ja auch sehr breit und proviliert 
Danke fuer ihre Auskunft

zu diesem artikel

http://cgi.ebay.de/24-ZOLL-TOLLES-M...751597333QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



bekam ich diese Antwort

hallo, es ist bestimmt das stabielste bike das ebay zu bekommen ist!! DENKE ICH MAL; WENN ICH MIR SO DIE ANDEREN ANSEHE!! UND ICH DENKE MAL WENN BEI DEN RICHTIGEN DOWNHILL- BIKES KEINE GRÖSSEREN VERÄNDERUNGEN SIND; WIRD UNSER BIKE AUCH DAFÜR GEIGNET SEIN!!ABER EINE GARANTIE AUF LANGER LEBENSDAUER IST NATÜRLICH NICHT GEGEBEN: 
ABER ICH DENKE FÜR DEN ANFANG MÜSSTE ES SEHR GUT GEIGNET SEIN! ABER TROTZDEM DIES IST KEINE GARANTIE-ZUSAGE MEINERSEITS!EINFACH MAL AUSPROBIEREN;DENN SIE BEKOMMEN DAS RAD JA AUCH FÜR EINEN TOP PREIS!


Manche Leute haben offenbar GAR keine Ahnung was sie verkaufen. Das ist gefaehrlich...
Aber im ernst Jungs...verkauft eure tueren Downhiller und kauft das!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Januar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Auf folgende Frage
> 
> ...



OK, das hat mich überzeugt


----------



## Ambientkatz (22. Januar 2006)

Jau, einfach mal ausprobieren.  Danach kannst du dich bestimmt nicht mehr über das Rad beschweren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Januar 2006)

Die Antwort ist aber auch sehr "schwammig" und "ich-lehne-jede-Verantwortung-für-meine-Worte-ab!" ...artig! 
Glaube der weis schon was er für einen Müll verkauft.  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## der.bergsteiger (22. Januar 2006)

und weils so schön war gleich nochmal.

hier im doppelpack:
http://cgi.ebay.de/2x-MOUNT-EVEREST...755280405QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## iNSANE! (22. Januar 2006)

Der Text ist schon der Hammer...Fehler...Luegen...und Uebertreibungen...
Am geilsten find ich die "Zufriedenheitsgarantie" - achja?! Und wo klag ich die ein? Wie weit geht die? Und wie sieht die aus?!
Und v.a. WARUM BIETET MIR ROCKY MOUNTAIN SOWAS NICHT???


----------



## Levty (22. Januar 2006)

Man sollte eine Aktion starten:
Eine Gruppe von IBC Nutzern legt zusammen, wir kaufen uns so ein "SUPER STABIELES" Bike, und testen wie stabil das ist. Man sollte dann einen DHler den Berg runter lassen. 

Gruss, Lev.


----------



## gurkenfolie (22. Januar 2006)

der bowdenzug vorne wird sich bei der ersten fahrt schön ins laufrad einfädeln....


----------



## Levty (22. Januar 2006)

Ich bin versichert, lasst mich


----------



## gurkenfolie (22. Januar 2006)

geile farbzusammenstellung 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-E...755362632QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kike (22. Januar 2006)

Das ist brutal ... bei dem gehört in die bewertung geschrieben was der für einen mist himmelhoch preist!


----------



## Kike (22. Januar 2006)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> geile farbzusammenstellung
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-E...755362632QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



wuderschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (23. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4606788130

die dummen sterben nie aus  
und dann auch noch das kennzeichen so abzulichten....ein freifahrtschein für die meister in grün


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Januar 2006)

foenfrisur schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4606788130
> 
> die dummen sterben nie aus
> und dann auch noch das kennzeichen so abzulichten....ein freifahrtschein für die meister in grün




AH im Kennzeichen, 88 auf dem Dach


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Januar 2006)

hm... naja, wer´s brauch.


----------



## damonsta (23. Januar 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> hm... naja, wer´s brauch.



der brauchts mal kräftig glaube ich


----------



## gurkenfolie (23. Januar 2006)

damonsta schrieb:
			
		

> der brauchts mal kräftig glaube ich




seine handynummer steht ja auch gleich dabei


----------



## AngryApe (23. Januar 2006)

foenfrisur schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4606788130
> 
> die dummen sterben nie aus
> und dann auch noch das kennzeichen so abzulichten....ein freifahrtschein für die meister in grün




OMFG...zu geil ^ ^ ...mit hakenkreutzschaltung und doppelvergaser 

...man vergebe mir meinen humor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (23. Januar 2006)

foenfrisur schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4606788130
> 
> die dummen sterben nie aus
> und dann auch noch das kennzeichen so abzulichten....ein freifahrtschein für die meister in grün



naja, ich hab den vollidioten bei ebay gemeldet. mal gucken ob, und wenn wie schnell ebay handelt.


----------



## foenfrisur (23. Januar 2006)

osbow schrieb:
			
		

> naja, ich hab den vollidioten bei ebay gemeldet. mal gucken ob, und wenn wie schnell ebay handelt.



hab ich auch.....innerhalb weniger stunden steht in der mail...
und das war vor wenigen stunden


----------



## AngryApe (24. Januar 2006)

yupp...wurde entfernt


----------



## Levty (24. Januar 2006)

Was war denn? Man, hier wird etwas gepostet und dann bald von eBay gelöscht^^ So dass die braven Biker es nicht mitkriegen, weil die noch zu tun haben und nicht bei der Arbeit surfen


----------



## Ambientkatz (24. Januar 2006)

Macht doch nix. War eh nicht so sehr wissenswert. Wird oben im Thread alles erklärt: AH steht für den bösen Mann mit dem kleinen Bart, der in Österreich nichts vernünftiges geworden ist und eine Menge Unheil über Deutschland gebracht hat. Und 88 weist auf den 8. Buchstaben des Alphabets hin, ein Synonym für H**l H****r. Muss man aber nicht unbedingt wissen, es sei denn, man sieht aus wie der Freund von Yunim.


----------



## wannabe_old (26. Januar 2006)

gebt euch einfach nur das hier

http://cgi.ebay.de/Aktfoto-Erotik-H...599614369QQcategoryZ58820QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich glaub ich such mir auch privatfotos im internet, lass sie auf foto drucken und sag es wär gefunden


----------



## treetzyman (26. Januar 2006)

Auch mal ne interessante Variante.

hinten "gelenkig", vorne Starrgabel --> der Geländekiller ( wie das bei dem Teil wohl gemeint ist ?? )   

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountenbike-Gelaendekiller-Fahrrad-black-Exclusiv-TOP_W0QQitemZ8754417946QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Oder das hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/spirit-mountenbike-sportrad-fahrad-vollgefedertesfahrad_W0QQitemZ8754360008QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Zitat: " die federung des rades sind von der marke ZOOM 380 die ist vorne und hinten unter dem sattel"

Datt muß isch haben....


----------



## Schrommski (26. Januar 2006)

treetzyman schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/spirit-mountenbike-sportrad-fahrad-vollgefedertesfahrad_W0QQitemZ8754360008QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> Zitat: " die federung des rades sind von der marke ZOOM 380 die ist vorne und hinten unter dem sattel"
> ...




Das Teil hat sogar einen "Outdoor-Lenker"!!!!

Boah krass, mich würde mal interessieren, wie so ein "Indoor-Lenker" aussieht!! Oder ist das eine Frage des Standortes des Bikes?


----------



## dioXxide (26. Januar 2006)

Ambientkatz schrieb:
			
		

> es sei denn, man sieht aus wie der Freund von Yunim.



Ja, ich hätte auch nie gedacht, dass es schwule Skinheads gibt aber es ist wohl wahr. Das ist der Typ mit den Lederhosen, was auch schon hier besprochen wurde... Jetzt treibens diese Hohlköppe schon miteinander, weil sie keine Weiber mehr kriegen tsts...


----------



## Ambientkatz (26. Januar 2006)

Damit wir wieder auf den Teppich kommen, 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Moutenbike-NP-4000-DM_W0QQitemZ8754480539QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 Ist nicht direkt kurios, aber was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (26. Januar 2006)

SeriÃ¶s. Derjenige hat halt wenig Ahnung. Mittlerweile ist das Rad sicherlich nicht mehr als 500â¬ wert. Nunja, hier gehÃ¶rts (eigentlich) nicht rein.


----------



## Enrgy (26. Januar 2006)

@ killuah1

was winkste eigentlich in deinem Avatar immer mit dem Leverkusener Autokennzeichen?


----------



## mauriex (26. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8254786504&ssPageName=ADME:B:SSE:1 Sex sells?


----------



## dominik-deluxe (26. Januar 2006)

das spiel gefällt doch


----------



## muchalutcha (26. Januar 2006)

also mit den Bildern kann man aber auch übertreiben!!


----------



## Spezialistz (26. Januar 2006)

22â¬ sofort kaufen....gibbet die olle dazu?


----------



## yunim (27. Januar 2006)

Ambientkatz schrieb:
			
		

> ... es sei denn, man sieht aus wie der Freund von Yunim.




Ich hoffe ihr erkennt dass es ein Witz war....


----------



## Levty (27. Januar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @ killuah1
> 
> was winkste eigentlich in deinem Avatar immer mit dem Leverkusener Autokennzeichen?



Das ist mein NAME!  

  

Ehrlich!


----------



## nikolauzi (27. Januar 2006)

yunim schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ihr erkennt dass es ein Witz war....



Versteh ich jetzt nicht?!? Wieso Witz?    

@killuah1
Deine Eltern haben Dich nach einem Autokennzeichen benannt??? Komische Leute

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dioXxide (27. Januar 2006)

> @killuah1
> Deine Eltern haben Dich nach einem Autokennzeichen benannt??? Komische Leute



Vielleicht ist er im Auto entstanden...


----------



## Enrgy (27. Januar 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist er im Auto entstanden...


...auf der  A3 bei Leverkusen...


----------



## Hupert (27. Januar 2006)

Ich hab den Thread gerade erst entdeckt und schwanke noch zwischen Wut und Totlachen... naja, letzteres überwiegt wohl!


----------



## Hupert (27. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/2x-MOUNT-EVEREST...755280405QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Dem Versender hab ich mal spaßhalber ne Mail geschrieben, ein wenig sarkastisch, aber nicht beleidigend, folgendes kam zurück...


ICH WEISS ZWAR NICHT WAS SIE VON UNS WOLLEN ;ABER JEDENFALLS ERSTATTEN WIR  
JETZT ANZEIGE GEGEN SIE!! OHNE WENN UN D ABER!!

WIE WOLLEN SIE UNSERE WARE BEURTEILEN??
ICH WÜRDE MAL NEN ARZT AUFSUCHEN!!


ANZEIGE FOLGT!!!!  KEIN SPRUCH!!


Kein Spruch???    

Ich warte...


----------



## zastafari (27. Januar 2006)

Hoffentlich ham'se im Knast auch Internet....
Wenn man sich auch mit Profis anlegen muß??


----------



## Levty (27. Januar 2006)

...vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich Russe bin... und Lev ein russischer Name ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (27. Januar 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/2x-MOUNT-EVEREST...755280405QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Dem Versender hab ich mal spaßhalber ne Mail geschrieben, ein wenig sarkastisch, aber nicht beleidigend, folgendes kam zurück...
> 
> ...



Muss der immer so die Großbuchstaben missbrauchen!?


----------



## ironmaennchen (27. Januar 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/2x-MOUNT-EVEREST...755280405QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Dem Versender hab ich mal spaßhalber ne Mail geschrieben,



was hast du ihm denn geschrieben? wir schicken ihm dann alle eine ähnliche mail. wenn er dann alle anzeigen will, freut sich die polizei  


cu franky


----------



## Hupert (27. Januar 2006)

Naja, so ziemlich genau das...


Wie viele Bordsteinkanten kann man denn mit dem Bike runterfahren ohne sich den Hals zu brechen? Reichts für den Weg zur Arbeit? (2 min Fußweg) Wißt ihr eigentlich selber was ihr da für ******* verkauft und die Gesundheit anderer Menschen gefährdet? Und zum Schluß noch mal ne kleine Empfehlung meinerseits...http://cgi.ebay.de/Duden-Das-Grunds...003478582QQcategoryZ15334QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Hmm, ich hatts selber harmloser in Erinnrung, aber besser hat der´s nicht verdient...


----------



## Gefahradler (27. Januar 2006)

Hab den Thread auch heute entdeckt, sowas von Zwerchfell-strapazierend!!
Mache meinen Einstand hiermit, ist zwar nicht so aufregend, aber nur damit ihr es alle wisst, es gibt eine neue KULT-Marke aus Österreich, naja, zumindest der Preis ist Kultverdächtig, aber seht selbst:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trittwerk-D2_W0QQitemZ8757022109QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Auf viele weitere lustige Momente,
der Gefahradler


----------



## ironmaennchen (27. Januar 2006)

dieser satz ist ja auch klasse 





> DIESES RAD WURDE VON UNS ÜBER 3 MONATE GETESTET UND BEANSPRUCHT(PRO TAG 17 KM)



hut ab, ganze 17km an _einem_ tag und wohl auch noch an einem stück gefahren. na, das geht natürlich nicht mit jedem fahrrad


----------



## azraelcars (27. Januar 2006)

Gefahradler schrieb:
			
		

> Hab den Thread auch heute entdeckt, sowas von Zwerchfell-strapazierend!!
> Mache meinen Einstand hiermit, ist zwar nicht so aufregend, aber nur damit ihr es alle wisst, es gibt eine neue KULT-Marke aus Österreich, naja, zumindest der Preis ist Kultverdächtig, aber seht selbst:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Trittwerk-D2_W0QQitemZ8757022109QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...



der label trittwerk ist je echt lächerlich,der schlägt in die gleiche kerbe wie krafststoff,kraft(beides aus österreich).ich meine,ich mache auch mal ein label auf,kaufe kontainerweise in taiwan,lasse das von irgendwelchen leiharbeitern zusammenschustern,und nenne es pfuschwerk.musste sich gut verkaufen,oder


----------



## Gefahradler (27. Januar 2006)

Bei uns in Regensburg gibt es auch so eine Marke, nennt sich DREHMOMENT. 

  bzw   

seht her, das hab ich bei dem selben Händler entdeckt, sind zwar ganz normale Lightweight-Laufräder, aber kosten die normal 3400 Teuros?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Lightweight-Ober...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## hammerbusch (27. Januar 2006)

Gefahradler schrieb:
			
		

> ..... aber kosten die normal 3400 Teuros?http://cgi.ebay.de/Lightweight-Ober...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



Wohl kaum, wahrscheinlich rechnet der Himbeertoni noch in Schilling...


----------



## JoolstheBear (27. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-RST-O...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Komiche einstellmöglichkeiten


----------



## dioXxide (28. Januar 2006)

Warum? Du kanst einstellen ob V Brake, Disc oder gar BEIDES! Das ist vielleicht die neue Generation der DH Bremsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Januar 2006)

ironmaennchen schrieb:
			
		

> was hast du ihm denn geschrieben? wir schicken ihm dann alle eine ähnliche mail. wenn er dann alle anzeigen will, freut sich die polizei
> 
> 
> cu franky



.....


----------



## xysiu33 (28. Januar 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/2x-MOUNT-EVEREST...755280405QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Dem Versender hab ich mal spaßhalber ne Mail geschrieben, ein wenig sarkastisch, aber nicht beleidigend, folgendes kam zurück...
> 
> ...



Da wäre ich an deiner Stelle nicht so locker drauf: wenn du verurteilt wirst, dann musst du dem Rad seinen Namen Ehre machen und als Strafe mit dem DING ( anders kann man das nicht nennen ) vom Mt. Everest runterfahren....


----------



## foenfrisur (28. Januar 2006)

hey...das ja hier in der nähe....

ich glaub ich geh persönlich hin und sag ihm die meinung zu dem haufen schrott für 438,00EUR  



> OPTIMAL DURCHDACHT 3in EINEM SYSTEM!! FÜR SCHWERE MENSCHEN;MITTELGROSSE UND GROSSE MENSCHEN GEIGNET!!
> 
> BIG-REIFEN MIT BIG-PROVIEL!!






@ hupert:

was haste dem geschrieben?


hier mal mein text:

hallo, 
die 19Kg sind doch sicher für beide räder zusammen oder?? es wiegt nicht etwa eines 19Kg.....oder??...
und die kassette ist wirklich titan beschichtet??...
titan-kassetten kosten doch alleine schon mehr als beide fahrräder zusammen?....
wo sind sie die täglichen 17KM gefahren??....
im gelände oder nur auf der strasse?....
wieviel federweg haben die räder vorne und hinten??.....
kann ich die räder auch selber abholen und direkt vor ort zersägen??...
oder muss ich damit etwa zum  recyclinghof nach altenessen??....
viele grüße aus essen


----------



## dioXxide (28. Januar 2006)

Es wäre nett, wenn du seine Antwort posten könntest, ich habe diese erhalten:

HALLO; 
WIE WOLLEN SIE DAS BEURTEILEN; WENN SIE SICH DAS RAD NICHT ANGESEHEN HABEN!! DIES IST KEIN BAUMARKTFAHRRAD; UND ALLE UNSERE KUNDEN KÖNNEN DIES BESTÄTIGEN!! MFG


...und dann noch diese (bzgl meines Kommentares das es doch Baumarkträder sind und das ich jemanden kenne der mit solch einem "Fahrrad" ganz und garnicht zufrieden ist)


WO BEKOMMT MAN DEN SO EIN TOLLES RAD IM BAUHAUS?? MAL EHRLICH??

DIESE HIPPEN SIND DOCH WOHL KEIN VERGLEICH ODER??

DESHALB FINDE ICH DEN PREIS AUCH ANGEBRACHT; UND WENN JEMAND NICHT ZUFRIEDEN IST WARUM BEWERTEN DANN ALLE SOLCHE SPITZENBEWERTUNG??
KANN ICH NICHT VERSTEHEN!! SOGAR SELBSTABHOLER SIND VOLL ZUFRIEDEN!!
DAS IST DOCH KEIN RAD FÜR 1000EURO WO MANN DANN DRÜBER HERZIEHT!

ich weiss nur eins sollten kunden disbezuglich belästigt werden, und das bekomme ich raus, dann werde ich echt sauer!! ICH WEISS NICHT WAS SIE MÖCHTEN; KAUFEN SIE DOCH EIN RAD DANN WERDEN SIE SEHEN DAS DER PREIS FÜR DIESE QUALITÄT SEHR GUT IST!!
WENN IHR BEKANNTER NICHT ZUFRIEDEN IST WARUM MELDET ER SICH NICHT UND BEWERTET WARSCHEINLICH AUCH NOCH GUT! FINDEN SIE DAS NICHT LÄCHERLICH!!

ES IST KEIN MARKENRAD DAS 1000 EURO KOSTET!!! 

MFG

Er hat eine defekte Tastatur, glaube ich, die Shift Taste klemmt öfters. Irgendwie wirkt diese Grossschreibung aggressiv, oder?


----------



## foenfrisur (29. Januar 2006)

schnell antworten tut er ja....

siehe hier:


> hallo, ich weiss zwar nicht was sie von uns möchten,aber wie wollen sie unsere räder beurteilen??na ja, was sie so verkaufen ist glaube ich alles vom recycling! UND DANN NOCH SO VIELE VERKÄUFE VON PRIVAT!! NA JA!! HAB ICH ÜBRIGENS AUCH MAL GEMACHT; DOCH NACH EINER PRÜFUNG HABE$ ICH ALLES ANS FINANZAMT ZURÜCKGEZAHLT!! JETZT HANDELE ICH NUR NOCH MIT GEWERBE!! NUR ZUR INFO!




meine antwort darauf:



> das was sie verkaufen wird gemeinhin als "baumarktbomber" oder "schrott" bezeichnet....
> sowas sieht man auch OHNE das man das rad anfassen kann....
> nur zur info!
> 
> ...




obwohl...eigentlich finde ich es doof jetzt auf dem armen kerl rumzureiten....

gibt schlimmere.....


----------



## dioXxide (29. Januar 2006)

Naja, wer so ein Rad kauft ist selbst schuld und da derjenige keine Ahnung hat, wird er das auch nicht als Sport betreiben also wird sich auch keiner umbringen mit den Möhren! Ich finds auch nicht schlimm sowas zu verkaufen, da müsste man ja alle Baumärkte dicht machen...


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wer so ein Rad kauft ist selbst schuld und da derjenige keine Ahnung hat, wird er das auch nicht als Sport betreiben also wird sich auch keiner umbringen mit den Möhren! Ich finds auch nicht schlimm sowas zu verkaufen, da müsste man ja alle Baumärkte dicht machen...


Eben.Ausserdem:ihr alle,die den Verkäufern wegen dem Baumarktrad Mails schreibt,geht Ihr auch in den Baumarkt und meckert die Verkäufer dann auch persönlich voll wegen der Räder?Die meisten machen das sicher nicht,also muss man das auch nicht mit den eBay-Leuten machen.Wenns illegal wäre,was die machen,dann wäre es schon längst unterbunden.
Also immer schön auf dem Teppich bleiben und nicht den Retter aller Fahrradfahrer/MtBler raushängen lassen.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Eben.Ausserdem:ihr alle,die den Verkäufern wegen dem Baumarktrad Mails schreibt,geht Ihr auch in den Baumarkt und meckert die Verkäufer dann auch persönlich voll wegen der Räder?Die meisten machen das sicher nicht,also muss man das auch nicht mit den eBay-Leuten machen.Wenns illegal wäre,was die machen,dann wäre es schon längst unterbunden.
> Also immer schön auf dem Teppich bleiben und nicht den Retter aller Fahrradfahrer/MtBler raushängen lassen.




Ne, des ist nicht ganz richtig.
Es geht ja um das was er schreibt. 
Wenn "uns" das einer erzählen würde im Baumarkt.....hmmmh.....man wüßte gar nicht was man daraufe sagen sollte.....auf soviel Käse.
Weil es einfach falsch ist, Menschen die sich nicht auskennen, mit unsinnigen Daten und Unwahrheiten einfach über den Tisch zu ziehen.
Deswegen kann man zB. dem hier schon mal "ans Bein pinkeln".


G.


----------



## kitor (29. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, des ist nicht ganz richtig.
> Es geht ja um das was er schreibt.
> Wenn "uns" das einer erzählen würde im Baumarkt.....hmmmh.....man wüßte gar nicht was man daraufe sagen sollte.....auf soviel Käse.
> Weil es einfach falsch ist, Menschen die sich nicht auskennen, mit unsinnigen Daten und Unwahrheiten einfach über den Tisch zu ziehen.
> ...




Ich finde so selbsternannte Laberköpfe, die meinen sie müßten einem was zu Preisen und/oder Angebotsgestaltung erzählen eher anstrengend. Für ne Antwort bin ich mir aber dann doch zu schade. 

es ist völlig legitim bei Verkaufsanzeigen zu übertreiben und Schönfärberei zu betreiben, solange man bei der Wahrheit bleibt. 

Machen doch eh alle. 

Oder glaubst Du wirklich, dass zB Mediamarkt billiger und besser ist als andere Läden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2006)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde so selbsternannte Laberköpfe, die meinen sie müßten einem was zu Preisen und/oder Angebotsgestaltung erzählen eher anstrengend. Für ne Antwort bin ich mir aber dann doch zu schade.
> 
> es ist völlig legitim bei Verkaufsanzeigen zu übertreiben und Schönfärberei zu betreiben, solange man bei der Wahrheit bleibt.
> 
> ...




Fazit: Verkäufer ist keine "ehrenvoller" Beruf......oder wie soll ich das verstehen.

Und bei der Wahrheit ist er auch anderer Meinung wie andere die die Wahrheit kennen. 

Und es geht nicht darum wo man kauft oder ob es billig ist, sondern was man kauft.


G.


----------



## dioXxide (29. Januar 2006)

Ja aber im Baumarkt und sogar bei einigen Fahrradhändlern hier im Ort kannste genau solche Gurken kaufen. Für Kiddies reicht das um zur Schule zu fahren und den Freunden zu zeigen, dass man ein Fully hat. Es wird keiner mit so einem Teil DH oder FR fahren. Und im Baumarkt denken die auch es seien hochwertige Bikes! Warum? Weil die nichts anderes kennen! Wir fahren hier alle mit XTR Komponenten und 2000 Euro Rahmen rum oder wissen zumindest wie diese Sachen aussehen aber viele wissen das garnicht. Für viele ist Fahrrad = Fahrrad und wenn ich einem Baumarktverkäufer ein 4000 Euro Rad zeige, dann sagt er, dass da auch nix anderes dran ist als bei seinen Bikes. Also ich finde das nicht schlimm, denn diese Fahrräder sind für einen ganz anderen Einsatzzweck als damit Sport zu treiben. Aber gefragt habe ich ihn auch, weils mich einfach interessiert wie er das sieht, er ist voll überzeugt von den Dingern und das glaube ich ihm auch...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2006)

Glaube wenn man sowas so anpreist, dann muß man wohl davon überzeugt sein 

G.


----------



## hans-albert (29. Januar 2006)

Hi,

mal was anderes. Ist zwar kein Bike, aber die Ergänzung zur Produktbeschreibung hat mir eben Lachtränen über die Wangen laufen lassen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8032949000&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Grüße
'hans-albert' (hab auch zwei Katzen, oder besser umgekehrt, die beiden haben mich als Dosenöffner akzeptiert...)


----------



## Gefahradler (29. Januar 2006)

echt lustig!   aber eins muss man ihm lassen, er nimmt sein Position als Ebay recht ernst. Andere würden ne Dose Au de "Toilett" draufsprühn und ab damit


----------



## Hupert (29. Januar 2006)

@xysiu33
Da wäre ich an deiner Stelle nicht so locker drauf: wenn du verurteilt wirst, dann musst du dem Rad seinen Namen Ehre machen und als Strafe mit dem DING ( anders kann man das nicht nennen ) vom Mt. Everest runterfahren....

Nee Nee, ich würd lieber auf meinen Eiern die Eiger Nordwand runterrodeln als mit dem "Fahrrad" IRGENWO zu fahren wo´s nur im Ansatz bergab geht...  

Andererseits fahre ich ja sonst auch mit ner Avid Juicy 7 rum, welche ja hier in diversen Foren schon als Witwenmacher deklassiert wurde. Also was soll´s, HER MIT DEM GERÄT!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yama (29. Januar 2006)

Cooles Bewertungsprofil:

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=gerdasper&iid=


----------



## Hellspawn (30. Januar 2006)

yama schrieb:
			
		

> Cooles Bewertungsprofil:
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=gerdasper&iid=



Das Bewertungsprofil wurde ja mittlerweilse leider von eBay bereinigt. Aber ich rate unbedingt dazu, zu diesem Fall den passenden Artikel auf Telepolis zu lesen:
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/21/21737/1.html


----------



## biker1967 (30. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/XXL-Tandem_W0QQi...ryZ74472QQssPageNameZWD2VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Das is vielleicht ein geiles Teil


----------



## Boandl (30. Januar 2006)

Einsetzbar nur am Wendekreis des Krebses - den braucht man damit zum Umdrehen.


----------



## biker1967 (31. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Minifahrrad_W0QQitemZ8755914243QQcategoryZ74470QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Naaa, wer von euch Sitzriesen traut sich da drauf???


----------



## naero (31. Januar 2006)

lol. Das Ding ist sogar 'n Fully...


----------



## Enrgy (31. Januar 2006)

Statt dem HR könnte man doch auch direkt noch eine Rohloff reinzimmern. Statt bremsen kann man von dem Teil wohl nur noch abspringen?!

PS: Als Besitzer des Riesentandems kann man dann mit dem Pocketbike AUF dem Tandem rumfahren


----------



## karstb (2. Februar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Bogner_W0QQitemZ8756522479QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
HAbe ich irgendwas verpasst?
Oder wieso zahlt jemand für so einen Haufen so viel Geld?
Übrigens ist ein Tag zuvor ein Cadex mit komplett XTR (angeblich in sehr gutem Zustand) für 375 weggegangen.


----------



## Hupert (3. Februar 2006)

Meine XTR fliegt in den Müll und dann kommt mir der Hebel dran... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/INTERDRIVE-HIGHT...15541026QQcategoryZ100240QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Vollsortimenter (3. Februar 2006)

Es ist ein Traum..........................


http://cgi.ebay.de/Carbon-Checker-P...756395441QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (3. Februar 2006)

Vollsortimenter schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ein Traum..........................
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Carbon-Checker-P...756395441QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Hmm. finde ich nicht unbedingt, das Bike hatte offensichtlich leichte Probleme bei der Entscheidungsfindung ob es denn ein RR oder MTB werden wolle...


----------



## SuperEva (4. Februar 2006)

"Rahmen gebraucht seit einem Jahr, Lakierung nach bestellung"  



Fahrradtrikot Spy, beige, XL gibts *gratis* dazu







sowie ein 4x Rahmen natürlich *gratis*





http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7216252724&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## JoolstheBear (5. Februar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Extrem-Freer...215761606QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-DH-Extrem-Fr...215755480QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



> Ansonsten gibt es nicht viel über diesen bekannten und beliebten Rahmen zu sagen, den jeder in der Szene kennt.


----------



## DH-Ralli (5. Februar 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten gibt es nicht viel über diesen bekannten und beliebten Rahmen zu sagen, den jeder in der Szene kennt.


******** - wieder nicht in der Szene


----------



## JoolstheBear (5. Februar 2006)

wir alle nich


----------



## Enrgy (5. Februar 2006)

Ganz toll auch sein Tuning-Kit für Pocket Bikes. Benzinfilter, der 10Km/h mehr an Geschwindigkeit bringt und weitere Obskuritäten... 
Wie allerdings ein Kettenschloß und Auspuff-Federn die Kiste schneller machen sollen, ist ihm dann nicht mehr eingefallen...


----------



## foenfrisur (6. Februar 2006)

ich hasse vor allem diese ebay gebühren-durch-versandkosten-einsparer...
was ein dödel!

btw., man kann gegen völlig überzogene und ungerechtfertigte versandkosten angehen....  
sollte man echt mal machen bei so einem....
schließlich ist er ja bereit den artikel für nur einen euro zu verkaufen.
so steht es in den ebay bestimmungen.


----------



## Enrgy (6. Februar 2006)

foenfrisur schrieb:
			
		

> ich hasse vor allem diese ebay gebühren-durch-versandkosten-einsparer...
> was ein dödel!
> 
> btw., man kann gegen völlig überzogene und ungerechtfertigte versandkosten angehen....
> ...


Ich frage mich dann aber, was mit den ganzen großen Shops auf ebay ist. Dort werden auch meist 8,90 fürs Paket verlangt, auch wenn ich nur ein kleines Teil kaufe!


----------



## ironmaennchen (6. Februar 2006)

foenfrisur schrieb:
			
		

> ich hasse vor allem diese ebay gebühren-durch-versandkosten-einsparer...
> was ein dödel!
> 
> btw., man kann gegen völlig überzogene und ungerechtfertigte versandkosten angehen....



einfach nicht drauf bieten  

cu franky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (6. Februar 2006)

ironmaennchen schrieb:
			
		

> einfach nicht drauf bieten



echt jetzt


----------



## foenfrisur (6. Februar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich dann aber, was mit den ganzen großen Shops auf ebay ist. Dort werden auch meist 8,90 fürs Paket verlangt, auch wenn ich nur ein kleines Teil kaufe!



naja....8,90 gegenüber mehr als 30 EUR ist aber schon ein unterschied....


----------



## ironmaennchen (6. Februar 2006)

über zu hohe versandkosten regen sich viele leute in allen foren auf. dagen kannst du nix machen. da meinen die verkäufer, sie könnten mit den versandkosten noch ein paar euro dazuverdienen. ich finde das auch frech und, früher habe ich mich auch immer darüber geärgert, aber mittlerweile ist es mir wurscht und ich suche mir einfach für den gleichen artikel einen verkäufer der normale versandkosten berechnet.
aber nur mal so nebenbei, die versdandkosten für einen versicherten versand sind wiklich sehr hoch. ich z.b. versende nur versichert, damit nacher der käufer nicht behaupten kann, es ist nie angekommen, oder kaputt angekommen. wem dass nicht passt, muss ja nicht drauf bieten.


----------



## biker1967 (6. Februar 2006)

Schon mal ne Bremsscheibe übern Gartenzaun fliegen sehen?? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bremsscheibe_W0Q...ryZ85107QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (6. Februar 2006)

Weis nich obs schonmal hier war, ...aber auf jeden Fall  Porn-o-mat 

      


http://cgi.ebay.de/70er-jahre-Porno...ryZ25762QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Levty (6. Februar 2006)

Energieriegel PUR miam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neu_hier (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

bin grad auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchtem Bike...
und sehe das... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Fully-Shimano-Scott-Dekor-RH-45-Neu_W0QQitemZ8761141361QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Demnächst gibt es wahrscheinlich Goldbaren "nur mit Goldfarbe angemalt"


----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2006)

Lächerlich, aber für 20 euro oder so schon ganz OK zum Lake Jumpen oder so


----------



## Datenwurm (7. Februar 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Lächerlich, aber für 20 euro oder so schon ganz OK zum Lake Jumpen oder so




Versandpauschale war auch noch 45 sonnst könnte man echt glatt en lake drop machen...


----------



## yunim (7. Februar 2006)

Neu_hier schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bin grad auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchtem Bike...
> und sehe das...
> ...







Aber es kann schon sehr gut sein dass es ein Focus ist. Mein Focus ist auch soo ungefaehr aus.


----------



## biker1967 (7. Februar 2006)

yunim schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es kann schon sehr gut sein dass es ein Focus ist. Mein Focus ist auch soo ungefaehr aus.


Das kann genauso aus dem Hela-Autopark kommen. Denn von Derby-Cycles bekommen die ihre Räder. zu Derby gehört auch---Focus!
Außerdem die billige Kurbel mit Schutzring.... Als Blender is ein LX-Schaltwerk drauf.


----------



## biker1967 (9. Februar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/VW-Polo-6N2-1-4-...ryZ15328QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Zwar kein Bike, aber immerhin...


----------



## Jan Itor (11. Februar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ8761478218QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Der Mann weiß wofür ein MTB da ist


----------



## Neu_hier (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

man achte auf den Lenker, dann auf die Gabel!
http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-OVP-MOUNTAINBIKE-HADOR-BLAU-SILBER-26-ZOLL_W0QQitemZ8760734186QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

" wir haben es für das Foto auch geschafft und wieder im original Karton verpackt"


----------



## AngryApe (11. Februar 2006)

> der Zusammenbau sollte aber für den Fachmann kein Problem sein, wir haben es für das Foto auch geschafft und wieder im original Karton verpackt



ATOMROFL 

/edit:





> Gewicht dürfte so bei 34 kg liegen, die Maße siehe Beschreibung



lölölölö....


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Februar 2006)

das teil ist göttlich sag ich euch  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Die-Beste-auf-de...17314000QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

vorallem die beschreibung das ding muss ich mir kaufen !!!!!  

wie lange hält die wohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngryApe (11. Februar 2006)

hey fÃ¼r einen â¬ wÃ¼rd ich sie echt nehmen...wenn das porto nicht wÃ¤r


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Februar 2006)

kann man sich ja an die wand hängen Die Beste Gabel Auf Dem Deutschen Markt


----------



## salzbrezel (11. Februar 2006)

> Die Beste auf dem Deutschenmarkt erhältliche Federgabel


Ob ich mir wohl nen Deutschen auf dem Deutschenmarkt kaufen kann?

achja... diese Bild ist sooo geil, ich bin nur am lachen:


----------



## Magger (12. Februar 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> achja... diese Bild ist sooo geil, ich bin nur am lachen:



Vor allem, weil der Verkäufer schreibt: "Habe dieses Fahrrad gewonnen - beherrsche aber nur mein Cityrad."

Wenn die Gabel falsch rum eingebaut ist, lässt sich das Rad auch nicht beherrschen, wegen Vorlauf und so...


----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2006)

schön wendig und so.....


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Februar 2006)

das bike is sooooooo geil

schaut euch das bild an:kotz:  und lest euch mal die unübersichtlich beschreibung an 
aber das geilste is wenn man das kauft dann bekommt man ich zetiere: 

Lieferung ab 

                ca. Ende März,,                       

was soll ich denn davon halten ? kauf heute nen ´´bike´´ und bekomm es ende märz

schaut es euch anfach mal an : http://cgi.ebay.de/26-ALU-MTB-Bike-...763865846QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Februar 2006)

sorry ich hab noch ein geiles gefunden 

ein 28 zoll downhill bike inkl. 10 kg staub   (einfach mal das bild anschaun)
aber erst diese ausgiebige artikel beschreibung da sag ich nur ein: Ein Ebay Profi

hier is der link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Bike-28-Zoll_W0QQitemZ8763922349QQcategoryZ85081QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JoolstheBear (13. Februar 2006)

jo , is klar , das abgebildete bike is bis jetzt nur ne illustration ... denke mal die müssen in china erst noch produziert werden ...

Traurig isses , das es nen billigbike und rahmen is (denke mal mit antriebsschwinge) , an sich ist das design und die idee mit der mehrgelenkigen abstützung nich schlecht ...

würde mich halt mal interessieren wo der schwingendrehpunkt sitzt ...

naja, leider isses nen ramschfully ...


----------



## DontpaniC (13. Februar 2006)

"Schaltung SAIGUAN, vermutlich 18 Gänge " man weiss es aber nicht genau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrankwandbiker (14. Februar 2006)

Monkey_style schrieb:
			
		

> das bike is sooooooo geil
> 
> aber das geilste is wenn man das kauft dann bekommt man ich zetiere:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wenn Du es schneller und doch vom gleichen Händler willst, mußt Du halt mehr bezahlen!

Für das Rad, geliefert in der ersten Märzwoche, bezahlst Du nur einen kleinen Aufpreis und Du bekommst es noch Versandkostenfrei. Na wenn das kein Service ist   

Guckst Du hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...PageName=MERC_VI_ReBay_Pr12_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT

Gruß

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## schroeti (14. Februar 2006)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wenn Du es schneller und doch vom gleichen Händler willst, mußt Du halt mehr bezahlen!
> 
> ...


 

das ist so geil, das Bike....







das muss ich mir sofort kaufen. Alleine schon wegen dem brutalen Federweg hinten.


----------



## Ambientkatz (15. Februar 2006)

So was kommt bei raus, wenn sich Gerüstbauer in Fahrrädern versuchen


----------



## Schafschützer (15. Februar 2006)

Da kann der Eisdielensommer ja kommen.


----------



## sandor (15. Februar 2006)

Ich piss mir in die Hose, welcher Phantast hat das denn eingestellt. Wenn er es als 1 EUR Auktion rein stellen würde wäre das maximalgebot doch höchstens 150 EUR lauten:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mongoose-Black-D...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sawa (15. Februar 2006)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wenn Du es schneller und doch vom gleichen Händler willst, mußt Du halt mehr bezahlen!
> 
> ...





Das muß wohl das Traumrad des 21Jahrhunderts sein und auf vielfachen Wunsch endlich wieder mit der Sorglos 7-Gang Schaltung, also absolutes Gewichtstuning, denn wo nur 7Gänge, da auch nur 7 Ritzel 


Am besten also bis März und den neuen Baumarktprospekt warten...

oder wird hier vielleicht nur die Alu-gebrushte Zeichnung verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magger (15. Februar 2006)

schroeti schrieb:
			
		

> das ist so geil, das Bike....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ich krass finde, ist das das Bild scheinbar kein Foto ist, sondern vollkommen computeranimiert sein muss. Licht und Schatten sehen einfach zu perfekt aus. Auch die Schattenflecken auf dem Boden wirken nicht echt.


----------



## Sash (16. Februar 2006)

Aber das Bild ist wirklich super! Man kann jeden Zug sehen, sogar die von der mechanischen Scheibenbremse! Hat aber kein wechselbares Schaltauge, schade sonst wärs ne überlegung wert! 
Wenn es als Waldrenner nichts taugt dann bestimmt um Kastanien zu pflücken, den den Rahmen kann man sicherlich als Leiter benutzen!


----------



## Schrommski (16. Februar 2006)

Sash schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das Bild ist wirklich super! Man kann jeden Zug sehen, sogar die von der mechanischen Scheibenbremse! Hat aber kein wechselbares Schaltauge, schade sonst wärs ne überlegung wert!
> Wenn es als Waldrenner nichts taugt dann bestimmt um Kastanien zu pflücken, den den Rahmen kann man sicherlich als Leiter benutzen!



m.e. hat das ding nen austauschbares schaltauge. sieht für mich auf dem bild jedenfalls so aus.

also....zuschlagen!!!!


----------



## schroeti (16. Februar 2006)

Geil finde ich auch, dass man die drei Züge, die nach hinten gehen, auch im Rahmen wiederfindet. Halbtransparente Rohre, der neueste Schrei!


----------



## Helius-FR (16. Februar 2006)

schroeti schrieb:
			
		

> Geil finde ich auch, dass man die drei Züge, die nach hinten gehen, auch im Rahmen wiederfindet. Halbtransparente Rohre, der neueste Schrei!



Die sind einfach nur davor


----------



## Riemen (16. Februar 2006)

Sash schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das Bild ist wirklich super! Man kann jeden Zug sehen, sogar die von der mechanischen Scheibenbremse! Hat aber kein wechselbares Schaltauge, schade sonst wärs ne überlegung wert!
> Wenn es als Waldrenner nichts taugt dann bestimmt um Kastanien zu pflücken, den den Rahmen kann man sicherlich als Leiter benutzen!



Das das Ding kein Realfoto, sondern gerendert ist, sieht man doch schon an dem typischen Plastiklook. Daran kann man imho auch noch immer jede Renderszene in nem Kinofilm sofort erkennen.


----------



## saturno (16. Februar 2006)

Helius-FR schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind einfach nur davor




ne sind se nicht, ich glaub du brauchst was von fielmann. man sieht deutlich, das die außenhüllen im rahmengeflecht verschwinden und dann wie die züge im hintergrund der transparenten rohre erscheinen. da sag ich nur geile optik und ne weltneuheit dazu


----------



## xxFRESHxx (16. Februar 2006)

doch, sind sie wohl! 
in dem bereich den du für transparent hältst ist nur keine aussenhülle vorhanden. zugwiderlager, heisst das zauberwort


----------



## decolocsta (16. Februar 2006)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:
			
		

> doch, sind sie wohl!
> in dem bereich den du für transparent hältst ist nur keine aussenhülle vorhanden. zugwiderlager, heisst das zauberwort



 
@saturno
Etwas Technisches Verständniss sollte man schon mitbringen wenn man solche Behauptungen aufstellen will.


----------



## Magger (17. Februar 2006)

auch immer wieder ein Knaller:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7219255327

*Sie haben hier die Möglichkeit eine HAMMER DOPPELBRÜCKEN FEDERGABEL für 26MTB´s zu erwerben.

Brachiale AHEAD Federgabel -SHOCK- aus dem Hause ZOOM  mit Doppelbrücke.
Gefahren werden kann bei dieser HAMMER-Gabel Felgenbremsen (V-Brake, Cantilever-Bremsen)
und Scheibenbremsen nach IS2000 Standard.
Verarbeitungsqualität, Robustheit und Zuverlässigkeit haben sich in dieser Gabel vereint.
Durch die Lackierung in metallic/silber, der Silbernen Alu-Doppelbrücke
und einer Gabellänge von satten 720mm ist sie ein Blickfang.
Im Gelände und sportlicher Fahrweise kann man sich voll und ganz auf diese Gabel verlassen.
Also ein muss als Part an Ihrem Bike.
*

und 

*Fedreweg 
ca.: 60mm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. Februar 2006)

Magger schrieb:
			
		

> auch immer wieder ein Knaller:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7219255327
> 
> ...



Jap die beiden Jungunternehmer des Jahres sind immer wieder lustig


----------



## Ehrenfeld (17. Februar 2006)

sandor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich piss mir in die Hose, welcher Phantast hat das denn eingestellt. Wenn er es als 1 EUR Auktion rein stellen würde wäre das maximalgebot doch höchstens 150 EUR lauten:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mongoose-Black-D...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Da liegst du leider ein wenig falsch. Das Rad ist schon verdammt teuer...für den Preis wird es allerdings niemand kaufen.
Hab grad mal nachgeschaut...das Komplettbike mit diesem Rahmen kostet 2500 $, der Rahmen einzeln gerade als Sonderangebot  1349 $.
Der hat niemals 4000  für den Rahmen bezahlt, soviel Zoll und Versand kommt nirgendwo drauf. Die Risse-Gabel kostet allerdings um die 2300  neu, da hat er gar nicht mal viel übertrieben...
Trotzdem ist der Preis fantastisch für ein Gebrauchtbike, da hast du Recht.


			
				Verkäufer schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Felgen habe ich aus GB importiert weil es keine geile 24 Zoll Felge gibt.


----------



## BlingBling (17. Februar 2006)

Ja Krass.

So ein Trottel.
De hat echt das Geld geblecht....
Muahahahahah!

Alter,ne V10!


----------



## saturno (17. Februar 2006)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:
			
		

> doch, sind sie wohl!
> in dem bereich den du für transparent hältst ist nur keine aussenhülle vorhanden. zugwiderlager, heisst das zauberwort




na denn, vergleich mal die von dir definierten zugwiderlager mit den von mir genanntnen zuganschlägen hinten!!!! ist doch schon ein kleiner unterschied ob die außen auf dem rahmen sitzen oder im rahmen verschwinden


----------



## dioXxide (17. Februar 2006)

saturno schrieb:
			
		

> na denn, vergleich mal die von dir definierten zugwiderlager mit den von mir genanntnen zuganschlägen hinten!!!! ist doch schon ein kleiner unterschied ob die außen auf dem rahmen sitzen oder im rahmen verschwinden




Hör auf mit dem LSD, dann "verschwinden" auch die Zuganschläge nicht mehr!


----------



## Sauron1977 (17. Februar 2006)

Wow: Das neue Highendmodell von Canyon! Scheiss auf die Nerve-Series, das hier ist das Neueste in Technik und Design:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Esperia-t...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Februar 2006)

Sauron1977 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow: Das neue Highendmodell von Canyon! Scheiss auf die Nerve-Series, das hier ist das Neueste in Technik und Design:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Esperia-t...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ich schmeiß mich wech....


----------



## Sawa (17. Februar 2006)

Glaube ich das nun oder soll ichs für Doofheit halten

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Gia...767371444QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


45.- fürs selber abholen berappen...ja gehts denn noch???


----------



## Hellspawn (17. Februar 2006)

Sawa schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube ich das nun oder soll ichs für Doofheit halten
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Gia...767371444QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



ich glaube, bei den 45Euronen ist das Rad aber mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magger (18. Februar 2006)

Hellspawn schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube, bei den 45Euronen ist das Rad aber mit dabei



Ja, ist halt auch eine Möglichkeits eBay-Gebühren zu sparen. 

Schließlich schreibt er ja auch "nicht gleich bieten ! einfach melden, Abholung jederzeit."


----------



## TimTailor (18. Februar 2006)

Sauron1977 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow: Das neue Highendmodell von Canyon! Scheiss auf die Nerve-Series, das hier ist das Neueste in Technik und Design:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Esperia-t...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



 auf jeden Fall hat es kürzere Lieferzeiten


----------



## JoolstheBear (18. Februar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Laufrad-mit-schr...219753344QQcategoryZ77584QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jojolintzi (18. Februar 2006)

Magger schrieb:
			
		

> auch immer wieder ein Knaller:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7219255327
> 
> ...


 
du hast vergessen, das es eine "hammer *downhill*" federgabel ist! 
das erklärt warscheinlich alles!!


----------



## fl1p (18. Februar 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Laufrad-mit-schr...219753344QQcategoryZ77584QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Immerhin ein "Laufrad mit schreiben brämse".
Wenn da mal wieder nicht die Versandkosten wären.


----------



## Lionofjudah (18. Februar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/roox-s4_W0QQitemZ7220446586QQcategoryZ77607QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

...pro Buchstabe ca. ein Fehler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschloeffel (18. Februar 2006)

Lionofjudah schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/roox-s4_W0QQitemZ7220446586QQcategoryZ77607QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...pro Buchstabe ca. ein Fehler...



--->"nur halter und schrauben weisen  leicte gamel spuren auf können aber polirt werden"

Das ist mal echt der Hammer


----------



## Cooler (18. Februar 2006)

*Krasses Teil*


----------



## Helius-FR (18. Februar 2006)

Cooler schrieb:
			
		

> *Krasses Teil*



Selbstabholer kriegen 2 Pflaster gratis dazu


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Februar 2006)

Helius-FR schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstabholer kriegen 2 Pflaster gratis dazu



Einfach nur goil!


----------



## Magger (19. Februar 2006)

Cooler schrieb:
			
		

> *Krasses Teil*



Auch der eBay-Name "bikegadaffi" verdient einen .


----------



## schroeti (20. Februar 2006)

das beste ist der Ar$chlenker...


----------



## Levty (20. Februar 2006)

> das beste ist der Ar$chlenker...



wers hart mag, fährt ohne sattel / lenker


----------



## schroeti (21. Februar 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> wers hart mag, fährt ohne sattel / lenker


 

aber nur mit einem gesunden Schließmuskel


----------



## gummibob (21. Februar 2006)

ich sag nur: egal ob kalt oder warm das fahrad ist von der marke Buffalo...


----------



## MTB Maddin (21. Februar 2006)

Ich sag nur: Er bietet _hir _ein fahrrad an, das aussieht wie ein mtb. Man beachte auch die Artikelbeschreibung...
Außerdem ist es ja _um_ super Zustand...
und wenigstens hat es ja eine wunderschön blaue farbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (22. Februar 2006)

wie Rahmennummer entfernt ? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/top-Univega-Down...220527656QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KaschmirKönig (22. Februar 2006)

der böse vorbesitzter war bestimmt ein ww


----------



## ><Imperator>< (22. Februar 2006)

gummibob schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag nur: egal ob kalt oder warm das fahrad ist von der marke Buffalo...




Es ist nicht nur von der Marke Bufallo , sondern es is ein Mountenbike


----------



## swift daddy (22. Februar 2006)

gummibob schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag nur: egal ob kalt oder warm das fahrad ist von der marke Buffalo...


... schätze ma der gute Mensch hat die deutsche zeichensetzung net so wirklich gerafft


----------



## JoolstheBear (22. Februar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Sch...220290846QQcategoryZ77611QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Net-Knight1 (22. Februar 2006)

Wer will diesen Rohdiamant schleifen!!!?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bianchi-TREKKING...69749864QQcategoryZ108717QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## philsyncro (22. Februar 2006)

Fettes Rocky:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-style-MTB-Rahmen-Gr-M_W0QQitemZ7221466836QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Februar 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Sch...220290846QQcategoryZ77611QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Geil, das brauch ich unbedingt!

Lock-In......


----------



## Schrommski (23. Februar 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Sch...220290846QQcategoryZ77611QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




sogar inklusive schaltauge....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojolintzi (23. Februar 2006)

philsyncro schrieb:
			
		

> Fettes Rocky:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-style-MTB-Rahmen-Gr-M_W0QQitemZ7221466836QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
ich hab das gleiche...
zumindest der rahmen ist der gleiche (ohne federelemente), und hat 300 euro gekostet.
das ganze wiegt dann ca. 18 kg!!!
daher kommt dann also diese atemberaubende stabilität!!


----------



## Vollsortimenter (23. Februar 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es bereits hier drinsteht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Super-MTB-Mounta...766459002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich hab noch nie ein hässlicheres Fahrrad als dieses gesehen 

:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## foenfrisur (23. Februar 2006)

Vollsortimenter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, ob es bereits hier drinsteht:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Super-MTB-Mounta...766459002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...




schonmal gut das es keinen ständer hat....

= Profirad!!


----------



## Enrgy (23. Februar 2006)

foenfrisur schrieb:
			
		

> schonmal gut das es keinen ständer hat....
> 
> = Profirad!!


Isch hab nix damit zu tunn, isch schwöör Alder!!


----------



## Bierkiste (24. Februar 2006)

foenfrisur schrieb:
			
		

> schonmal gut das es keinen ständer hat....
> 
> = Profirad!!



Hardcoredownhillbike weil Doppelbrückengabel!


----------



## Vollsortimenter (24. Februar 2006)

Was soll das denn? Rennradlaufrad (siehe Kategorie)

http://cgi.ebay.de/hallo_W0QQitemZ7221730025QQcategoryZ81670QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Februar 2006)

Vollsortimenter schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das denn? Rennradlaufrad (siehe Kategorie)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/hallo_W0QQitemZ7221730025QQcategoryZ81670QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Biete bärtigen Sklaven an. Kann Staubsaugen, Wasserhahn-Dichtung reparieren und Schneeschippen. Leicht gebraucht, gut erhalten. Das neue EU-Recht zwingt mich, darauf hinzuweisen, daß Sklavenhandel illegal ist, also keine Gewährleistung.

Viel Spaß beim Bieten!


----------



## KaschmirKönig (24. Februar 2006)

ich glaube das ist feybys macker


----------



## Schrommski (24. Februar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Porsche-Modell-F...7219952521QQcategoryZ2904QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich habe son Teil auch zu Hause, hab aber mit Sicherheit noch nichtmal 10 EUR dafür ausgegeben.


----------



## exego (24. Februar 2006)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Porsche-Modell-F...7219952521QQcategoryZ2904QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ich habe son Teil auch zu Hause, hab aber mit Sicherheit noch nichtmal 10 EUR dafür ausgegeben.




ich tippe mal, er hats versucht, und fühlt sich nun vielleicht doch ertappt...
das foto kam ja auch etwas später (wenn ich das richtig deute)
der höchstbieter wird sich bestimmt freuen...


----------



## Schrommski (24. Februar 2006)

das glaub ich auch so!
an sich ne schweinerei!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. Februar 2006)

wenn er nicht betrügen wollte, hätte er es ja auch unter Modelle einstellen können


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Februar 2006)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Porsche-Modell-F...7219952521QQcategoryZ2904QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ich habe son Teil auch zu Hause, hab aber mit Sicherheit noch nichtmal 10 EUR dafür ausgegeben.




...oha, der wird sich freuen!


----------



## Cooler (24. Februar 2006)

wer lesen kann


----------



## exego (25. Februar 2006)

Cooler schrieb:
			
		

> wer lesen kann



und du bist der meinung, dass es bei diesem angebot keinen interpretationsspielraum gibt?


----------



## Enrgy (25. Februar 2006)

Ich hab die Auktion gestern mal meiner Frau gezeigt, ohne daß die untere Hälfte mit dem Hinweis auf das Modell sichtbar war. Die hat sofort gesagt, daß 376 wohl etwas viel für ein Modellfahrrad seien... 
Also wenn da nicht der Wunsch Vater des Gedankens ist (Boah ey, Porsche Bike für 1 Euro, da biet ich mal drauf...), kann man schon erkennen, daß es sich NICHT um ein echtes Bike handelt.
Trotzdem eine Auktion mit schlechtem Beigeschmack!

Wenn ich schon nur ein Bild, eine OVP oder ein Modell von etwas verstiegere, dann kommt der Hinweis auch unmißverständlich mit in die Artikelübrschrift.
Hier hat sich der Anbieter, ob absichtlich oder nicht will ich nicht weiter kommentieren, in der Wortwahl "geschickt" undeutlich vergriffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (25. Februar 2006)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> wie Rahmennummer entfernt ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/top-Univega-Down...220527656QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


wie lange wohl so nen sid xc dämpfer im downhiller überlebt???


----------



## JoolstheBear (25. Februar 2006)

4XRacerPB schrieb:
			
		

> wie lange wohl so nen sid xc dämpfer im downhiller überlebt???



Naja , is kein DHler ... wobei es mal ne 1.5 Version von dem Ram 930/950/970  gab ... die war schon freeridelastiger (wenn auch der Rest "normal" war) ... aber nen Luftdämpfer im DH wird an sich schon halten , hat halt nur ne absolut beschissene Performance ... is halt nen altes Vorurteil das Luftdämpfer nix halten ... die Performance und der Federweg is halt nen völlig anderer ... trotzdem kann man mit son nem Dämpfer locker 2 meter droppen ... zumindest bei dem SID oder dem Float mach ich mir da keine Gedanken ...

wobei nen DH rahmen isses wirklich nich


----------



## DH-Ralli (26. Februar 2006)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Porsche-Modell-F...7219952521QQcategoryZ2904QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ich habe son Teil auch zu Hause, hab aber mit Sicherheit noch nichtmal 10 EUR dafür ausgegeben.



Hat doch tatsächlich 369 gebracht - Neu für 7,70 Euro zu haben  

http://www.modellmotorrad.de/shop/showitem.asp?sessionid=&itemid=107&userid=

Bin gespannt auf die Bewertung


----------



## ironmaennchen (26. Februar 2006)

da wird sich der käufer aber wundern, wenn er statt dem erwartetem bike das bikemodell bekommt  

cu franky


----------



## Jan Itor (26. Februar 2006)

Naja, er bekommt´s ja wieder, weil es durch den Irrtum nicht zu einem wirksamen Kaufvertrag gekommen ist


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. Februar 2006)

Jan Itor schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, er bekommt´s ja wieder, weil es durch den Irrtum nicht zu einem wirksamen Kaufvertrag gekommen ist



Meinst das geht noch als Irrtum durch? 

Kaum vorzustellen was man für Verträge dann wegen Irrtum kündigen könnte.


----------



## LowBudgetBiker (26. Februar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/HOCHWERTIG-MTB-F...21747997QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

des ist wieder mal Hammer.
65m FW für 249euro, erstklassige DH Gabel

Beim Modellrad wäre ich mir nicht sicher mit Geschäft rückgängig machen, weil eindeutig als Modellrad beschrieben ist.


----------



## Jan Itor (26. Februar 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst das geht noch als Irrtum durch?
> 
> Kaum vorzustellen was man für Verträge dann wegen Irrtum kündigen könnte.



Natürlich geht das als Irrtum durch, die Differenz von Verkaufspreis zu tatsächlichem Wert ist dermaßen signifikant, dass wohl kein Gericht daran zweifeln dürfte.


----------



## damonsta (26. Februar 2006)

Jan Itor schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich geht das als Irrtum durch, die Differenz von Verkaufspreis zu tatsächlichem Wert ist dermaßen signifikant, dass wohl kein Gericht daran zweifeln dürfte.



das ist dem gericht ja sowas von egal...
wer nicht lesen kann ist selber schuld
da steht modell-und zwar eindeutig
und mal ehrlich: wer stellt ein bike als deko hin?
spätestens da wird der richter den anwälten vorschlagen, sich auf einen angemessenen vergleich zu einigen...

in welcher kategorie er das einstellt ist seine sache-ausserdem ist es legitim ein modell eines bikes unter bikes einzustellen, um den grösstmöglichen kundenstamm erreichen zu können

es wurde auch kein bild von einem originalrad verwendet-da wird einer zwar gewaltig blubbern, aber da muss er wohl zahlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkhacki (27. Februar 2006)

Monkey_style schrieb:
			
		

> sorry ich hab noch ein geiles gefunden
> 
> ein 28 zoll downhill bike inkl. 10 kg staub   (einfach mal das bild anschaun)
> aber erst diese ausgiebige artikel beschreibung da sag ich nur ein: Ein Ebay Profi
> ...



Kann mir mal einer sagen, wer zahlt bitteschön 500 für des Bike? Is es des überhautp wert?  

Ciao


----------



## JoolstheBear (27. Februar 2006)

Hmm ... gerade so ... is nen altes Merida Prorider ... eigentlich nen ganz schöner Rahmen ... leider hat der keine Disc Halterung hinten ... vorne Stect ne RST Gabel drin (meine ne alte Sigma) , ne alte Gustel , hinten ne HS 33 , n Paar DX Pedalen ... also alles in allem nich ganz schlecht , nur Uralt (die Rahmen werden immer noch einzeln bei Ebay verkloppt) ... 500 wärs mir nich mehr wert gewesen ... aber sind noch einige Brauchbare Parts dran ...


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (27. Februar 2006)

Wenn man zu viel Geld hat. Zudem geht das vllt. schon als Liebhaberstück durch.


----------



## Sawa (27. Februar 2006)

Zuzm Modellfahrrad.

Wenns der Käufer noch merkt und nicht überweist, dürfte sich die Geschichte gegessen haben, übrigens ist der zumindest der Zweitbieter auch nicht ganz helle.
In der Beschreibung nennt er als Details XTR Kurbeln, Cana-Creek Luftdämpfer usw. , also zumindest etwas verzerrend:
Aber spannend...


----------



## xxFRESHxx (27. Februar 2006)

schaut euch mal die anderen auktionen von dem käufer an. zumindest die ganze erste seite besteht nur aus porscheteilen und -memorabilien. das ist ein fanatischer sammler, der wollte das halt um jeden preis haben.

und ich finde wer es bei der auktion nicht checkt, dass es nur ein modell ist sollte umgehend einen persönlichen zivi bekommen der ihm hilft im leben zurechzukommen. nicht, dass der losgeht und ne schaufensterpuppe klaut weil er denkt die arme frau wurde im schaufenster eingesperrt


----------



## Das-Licht (27. Februar 2006)

Zum Modellfahrrad...

"...verkaufe Land Rover Modell; Defender, da er meiner Frau im Keller zwischen Winterreifen und Hochdruckreiniger im Weg steht. Alufelgen mit GelÃ¤ndebereifung. Interessante Details wie AHK und WARN Seilwinde.(Diese Seilwinden sind oft mit Fernbedienung. Dieser Satz stÃ¼nde nicht dabei) Leider sind die Batterien der Funkfernbedienung ausgelaufen, daher defekt. ( Dazu dann ein Prospektfoto eines Defender ) 

Wer wÃ¼rde hier ein ferngesteuertes Modellauto vermuten, wenn es in der Rubrik "Automobile, Ersatzteile, Sonstige" steht? 
Die Anzeige der Fahrradnachbildung gehÃ¶rt folglich in die Rubrik "Modellspielzeuge". Keinesfalls jedoch in die Fahrradrubrik, da es sich hierbei nicht um ein Fahrrad handelt. 
Der ursprÃ¼ngliche Text ist eindeutig Betrug.Da dort noch Baukomponenten hervorgehoben werden, die ja gar nicht verbaut sind ( er darf das so gar nicht nennen! ) liegt hier arglistige TÃ¤uschung vor. DarÃ¼ber gibt es bereits genug Gerichtsurteile. 
Auch seine nachtrÃ¤glichen ZusÃ¤tze, in denen er das "Modell" betont, sind juristisch anfechtbar, denn derlei Objekte, seien es nun Autos oder FahrrÃ¤der, haben nun mal alle Modell Bezeichnungen. 
HÃ¤tte ich einen guten Anwalt zum Freund, hÃ¤tte ich bis zum HÃ¶chstgebot mitgesteigert. Danach wÃ¤re es - wie schon hier erwÃ¤hnt - zum Vergleich gekommen; und zwar zu meinen Bedingungen. Beschaffung ebenjenes Fahrrades, oder jedoch den marktÃ¼blichen Wiederbeschaffungswert. Im Gegenzug wird von einer Strafanzeige abgesehen. 
Cracks wie Euch mÃ¶gen derlei Angebote spanisch vorkommen, doch dem Laien erscheint ein Einstandsgebot von 1â¬ realistisch, da dafÃ¼r auch neuwertige Waren in Massen angeboten werden. 
Ohne die Zusatztexte hÃ¤tte ich an ein echtes Fahrrad geglaubt. 

GruÃ vom Licht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowBudgetBiker (27. Februar 2006)

Das hat nichts mit Crack zu tun 
Jeder der des lesens mächtig und bissl denken kann sollte das mitbekommen.
Wenn du gegen sowas vorgehen willst solltest du schon was vom Arzt vorweisen können.


----------



## JoolstheBear (27. Februar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad_W0QQitemZ7221044672QQcategoryZ77592QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

omg ...


----------



## xxFRESHxx (27. Februar 2006)

geil, mit blinker und rückspiegel. ob man da eine einparkhilfe nachrüsten kann?


----------



## Das-Licht (27. Februar 2006)

...wo bitte soll ich in der ursprünglichen Fassung erkennen, daß es sich um ein Spielzeug handelt? Weil es im Wohnzimmer an der Wand hing? Das ist ja nun auch bei echten Bikes nichts Ungewöhnliches. 
Weil "Modell" dasteht, und anschließend die Bezeichnung? 
Wenn ich schreibe, "Land Rover, Modell Defender" dann gehst Du doch mit Sicherheit davon aus, daß es sich um ein KFZ handelt, und nicht um eine Miniaturnachbildung in Defender Optik - wenn es im KFZ Bereich angeboten wird. 
Also sage mir, woran hätte ich den Fake erkennen können? 

Gruß vom Licht


----------



## LowBudgetBiker (27. Februar 2006)

Ich weiss ehrlich wie man da noch dikutieren kan, notfalls kann man immer noch nachhaken was das MTB Modell angeht.
Jeder der vor der Ergänzug geboten hat hat vielleicht ne Cahnce, jedes Gebot was nach der ausdrücklichen Ausweisung als Modell kam imho nicht.


----------



## xxFRESHxx (27. Februar 2006)

deswegen wurde ja auch der zusatzt an die beschreibung angehängt. spätestens da gibts keinen zweifel mehr.
aber zumindest am bild konnte man es von anfang an erkennen auch wenn die beschreibung zu anfang wirklich nicht ganz eindeutig war.
ich glaub, dass sich der verkäufer nichts dabei gedacht hat und erst durch die anfragen auf die misverständnisse aufmerksam wurde. man soll ja immer das gute im menschen sehen


----------



## gurkenfolie (27. Februar 2006)

Das-Licht schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Modellfahrrad...
> 
> "...verkaufe Land Rover Modell; Defender, da er meiner Frau im Keller zwischen Winterreifen und Hochdruckreiniger im Weg steht. Alufelgen mit Geländebereifung. Interessante Details wie AHK und WARN Seilwinde.(Diese Seilwinden sind oft mit Fernbedienung. Dieser Satz stünde nicht dabei) Leider sind die Batterien der Funkfernbedienung ausgelaufen, daher defekt. ( Dazu dann ein Prospektfoto eines Defender )
> 
> ...




auf dem modell ist sogar der cane creek und spengle aufkleber drauf,
warum soll er das nicht erwähnen dürfen.

miniaturmodelle von möbelklassikern werden auch nicht in die kategorier modellbau gestellt....


----------



## LowBudgetBiker (27. Februar 2006)

Sag ich ja, jeder der vor dem ausdrücklichen Hinweis auf Modell geboten hat kann rückziehen, alle andern schlechte Karten.


----------



## swift daddy (27. Februar 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad_W0QQitemZ7221044672QQcategoryZ77592QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> omg ...


"Veränderungen nach individuellen Bedürfnissen möglich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! " ... is klar ... am Besten gleich das ganze Bike in die Tonne kloppen


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Februar 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad_W0QQitemZ7221044672QQcategoryZ77592QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> omg ...



Vielleicht hat Mr. Sicherheit schon wieder das Interesse an seinem Bike verloren und möchte es jetzt loswerden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magger (28. Februar 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad_W0QQitemZ7221044672QQcategoryZ77592QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> omg ...



Ich würde gern mal wissen , 
wieviel das Teil wiegt , 
mit dem ganzen Krempel dran 
(Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger, Rückspiegel, Lenkrad, usw.  )


----------



## Oliver73 (28. Februar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Mountain...772227716QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich sehs nicht? Wo ist da die Scheibenbremse?  

Bitte um Aufklärung


----------



## biker1967 (1. März 2006)

Oliver73 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Mountain...772227716QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ich sehs nicht? Wo ist da die Scheibenbremse?
> 
> Bitte um Aufklärung


Na, wenn mans genau nimmt is die Felge doch auch eine Scheibe  
oder???


----------



## Magger (1. März 2006)

Wenn du mal Hilfe braucht, kauf dir doch einfach ein "Sport Rat":

http://cgi.ebay.de/Sport-Rat_W0QQitemZ8772988366QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DH-Ralli (1. März 2006)

Magger schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du mal Hilfe braucht, kauf dir doch einfach ein "Sport Rat":
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Sport-Rat_W0QQitemZ8772988366QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Gemäss dem guten, alten Sprichwort: Guter Rat sein teuer


----------



## xxFRESHxx (1. März 2006)

ich glaub ich schreib dem und frag ihn ob er gegen ein buch, tüp duden, tauschen würde.


----------



## swift daddy (1. März 2006)

hehe ^^^ un das "ersatz Rat" kannste dir dann auf den Buggel schnalen un damit durch das tüpische Gelänte düssen


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (1. März 2006)

Das kannste Dir auch sparen, weil das Ersatzrat keine Schaibenpremmsnarbe hat!


----------



## Sawa (1. März 2006)

Wie war das mit der Sprachförderung???

Evt. zuviel Anabolika beim Verkäufer : Muckigabi....

oder doch das Scheff-Farrat von der Mädchen Gang???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VISION311 (1. März 2006)

Oliver73 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Mountain...772227716QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ich sehs nicht? Wo ist da die Scheibenbremse?
> 
> Bitte um Aufklärung



Finds auch geil, dass der hinten ne 3x7 Schaltung hat. Was kommt vorne noch dazu?


----------



## Enrgy (1. März 2006)

VISION311 schrieb:
			
		

> Was kommt vorne noch dazu?


einundzwanzig...


----------



## Oliver73 (2. März 2006)

Der gute Mann hat seine Auktion angepasst, das keine Scheibenbremse vorhanden ist zumindest.

Ist fair genug 

Mundpropaganda bei der Fehlererkennung ist doch was feines


----------



## biker1967 (2. März 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...2776&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_ReBay_Pr4_PcY_BID_IT
Man beachte die Angabe des Alters: Überschrift 2004er Rahmen und im Text 5 Jahre auf dem speicher....


----------



## andre180 (2. März 2006)

biker1967 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...2776&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_ReBay_Pr4_PcY_BID_IT
> Man beachte die Angabe des Alters: Überschrift 2004er Rahmen und im Text 5 Jahre auf dem speicher....



holla,
mit der angabe 2004 ist sicherlich das modell gemeint.

hatten wir folgende auktion schon? mein momentaner favorit:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-MTB-Profi-Bike_W0QQitemZ8772749379QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

gruß
andre


----------



## biker1967 (2. März 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-M-900...223650518QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Bei den Versandkosten wird einem der Rahmen wohl persönlich vorbei gebracht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magger (2. März 2006)

biker1967 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-M-900...223650518QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Bei den Versandkosten wird einem der Rahmen wohl persönlich vorbei gebracht?



Nein, ich denke der Rahmen kommt dann per reitendem Boten!


----------



## JoolstheBear (2. März 2006)

andre180 schrieb:
			
		

> holla,
> mit der angabe 2004 ist sicherlich das modell gemeint.
> 
> hatten wir folgende auktion schon? mein momentaner favorit:
> ...




whow , der is echt übel ... getreu dem motto ... irgend nen dummen wirds schon treffen ...


----------



## Oliver73 (2. März 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> whow , der is echt übel ... getreu dem motto ... irgend nen dummen wirds schon treffen ...



Das ist aber auch recht unverschämt, geschenkt bekommen aber die Quittung hat der Schenkende dann auch gleich mitgegeben. 

Frei nach dem Motto: "Ich schenk dir Schrott für zweieinhalbtausend aber damit du es zu schätzen weisst gibts den Beleg gleich mit"

http://www.saneagle.com/gen.php?cat...=m&search=&to_sarch_product=&to_sarch_itemno=

die Bildquelle ist immerhin bekannt, ist auch ein "neues" Modell


----------



## AngryApe (2. März 2006)

was ich schon immer wissen wollte...bei den komischen billig ritzeln ist das grösste zahnrad so gross das man darauf wohl niemals schalten kann...ist das nur als spacer verbaut,für 7x schaltung auf 8x freilauf?!


----------



## Oliver73 (2. März 2006)

AngryApe schrieb:
			
		

> was ich schon immer wissen wollte...bei den komischen billig ritzeln ist das grösste zahnrad so gross das man darauf wohl niemals schalten kann...ist das nur als spacer verbaut,für 7x schaltung auf 8x freilauf?!



Das sind wohl Megarange Ritzel


----------



## naero (2. März 2006)

Nachdem ich jemanden mit dem Stiefel-abgang tierisch auf die Füsse getreten bin möchte ich -sozusagen off topic- ein kleines Video einwerfen das zeigt was passiert wenn man einem Moderator zum ersten mal in seinem Leben ein Bike mit Scheibenbremse in die Hand gibt:

http://www.cartoonland.de/archiv/abflug-vom-mountainbike/


----------



## LowBudgetBiker (2. März 2006)

AngryApe schrieb:
			
		

> was ich schon immer wissen wollte...bei den komischen billig ritzeln ist das grösste zahnrad so gross das man darauf wohl niemals schalten kann...ist das nur als spacer verbaut,für 7x schaltung auf 8x freilauf?!




Ist ein megarange 11-34


----------



## Riemen (2. März 2006)

Der Sprecher steht aber auch selten blöd da rum....


----------



## AngryApe (2. März 2006)

uiii und sowas schaltet wirklich?!...megastrange


----------



## Da Goasse (3. März 2006)

bitte 1satz felgen ringe 24-26 zoll  super stabil leichte gebrauchs spuren wenig gefahren guter zustand

Mal echt s****** wie der Kunde so drauf is aber is schon cool 24-26"!!! Ja was nun??? Armes Deutschland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss (3. März 2006)

Da Goasse schrieb:
			
		

> bitte 1satz felgen ringe 24-26 zoll  super stabil leichte gebrauchs spuren wenig gefahren guter zustand
> 
> Mal echt s****** wie der Kunde so drauf is aber is schon cool 24-26"!!! Ja was nun??? Armes Deutschland



wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. März 2006)

Da Goasse schrieb:
			
		

> bitte 1satz felgen ringe 24-26 zoll  super stabil leichte gebrauchs spuren wenig gefahren guter zustand
> 
> Mal echt s****** wie der Kunde so drauf is aber is schon cool 24-26"!!! Ja was nun??? Armes Deutschland



1 x 24" 1 x 26" ist doch alles roger


----------



## jojolintzi (3. März 2006)

andre180 schrieb:
			
		

> holla,
> .
> 
> hatten wir folgende auktion schon? mein momentaner favorit:
> ...


 
wieso iss bei dem kaufpreis dann nich mal n gescheiter matel drauf?? 
außerdem wen mich nicht allles täuscht gab es die scheibenbremsen auch mal beim aldi. wenn das stimmt dann ist das beste dabei, dass sich die dinger nicht einmal einstellen lassen. iss sozusagen ne einweg bremse..


----------



## xxFRESHxx (3. März 2006)

Da Goasse schrieb:
			
		

> bitte 1satz felgen ringe 24-26 zoll  super stabil leichte gebrauchs spuren wenig gefahren guter zustand
> 
> Mal echt s****** wie der Kunde so drauf is aber is schon cool 24-26"!!! Ja was nun??? Armes Deutschland


der auktionstitel ist doch viel lustiger  
"24-26 zoll dabel weite"


----------



## ><Imperator>< (3. März 2006)

hatten wir folgende auktion schon? mein momentaner favorit:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-MTB-Profi-Bike_W0QQitemZ8772749379QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcm dZViewItem 


lol, is ja zu krank!
ein bike fÃ¼r 2xxx â¬uronen, und dann ne zoom federgabel, die man bei ebay neu fÃ¼r 9,99â¬ bekommt/bekam, und der sattel sieht auch nicht so edel aus...

UND DIESES RAD IST !!!NICHT!!! VOLLGEFEDERT, ES HAT !!!KEINEN!!! DÃMPFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swiss (3. März 2006)

dirtstreetbiker schrieb:
			
		

> UND DIESES RAD IST !!!NICHT!!! VOLLGEFEDERT, ES HAT !!!KEINEN!!! DÄMPFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Doch, doch. Das ist *VOLL* krass *GEFEDERT*.


----------



## Hellspawn (3. März 2006)

aber immerhin 





> komplett Shimanu


----------



## swift daddy (3. März 2006)

... un sogar die Druckanzeigen für den Turbolader sin dran


----------



## JoolstheBear (3. März 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Restposten-ca-70...7222057842QQcategoryZ7295QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

los ziert euch nich so ... das zeuchs is sicher ne menge wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (3. März 2006)

ganz schön heftiger preis und dann auch noch ohne foto.  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-top-K...773101415QQcategoryZ85080QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


und dann hat das bike auch noch narben. scheint wohl mal krank gewesen zu sein.


----------



## xxFRESHxx (3. März 2006)

was ist denn ein "noc out sistem"?


----------



## speedy_j (3. März 2006)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn ein "noc out sistem"?




hab ich grad auch noch entdeckt. nehme an, damit kann man andere trialer beim wettkampf unschädlich machen. quasi die erfolgsgarantie.


----------



## CRANKy (4. März 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> ganz schön heftiger preis und dann auch noch ohne foto.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-top-K...773101415QQcategoryZ85080QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Sehr Interessant finde ich seinen ersten Kauf bei Ibäh:
Es ist, rein Zufällig natürlich , ein Trail-Rahmen in Mattschwarz  für 159 Öre 
Zufälle gibts


----------



## paradox (4. März 2006)

wahr auf der suche nach ti schrauben, dann kommst sows: http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-Schrauben-...258783221QQcategoryZ93149QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Majin (4. März 2006)

dabel weite: http://cgi.ebay.de/24-26-zoll-dabel...ryZ77584QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (4. März 2006)

Majin schrieb:
			
		

> dabel weite: http://cgi.ebay.de/24-26-zoll-dabel...ryZ77584QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



War etwas weiter oben schon mal - Aber trotzdem


----------



## LowBudgetBiker (4. März 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=10126&sort=1&cat=36&page=3

Zum PorModell bike nochmal, zum Vergleich


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (4. März 2006)

Für die Freunde des feuchten Element´s:

Geile Feuchte Regenmäntel



Unbedingt die Beschreibung lesen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DyPole (4. März 2006)

Tse_Tse_Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Freunde des feuchten Element´s:
> 
> Geile Feuchte Regenmäntel
> 
> ...



Geil, ich biete mit!!!  

Am besten ich frag mal nach der DVD mit den Special Features, wie sexfreie Interviews, das jugendfreie Making Of und den zensierten Trailer von "Schlüpfrige Gummistiefel 2"


----------



## dioXxide (5. März 2006)

Falls jemand seiner ganzen Familie ein Bike gönnen will. Die einmalige Gelegenheit:

Wheeler hat Ausverkauf...


----------



## jojolintzi (5. März 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> ganz schön heftiger preis und dann auch noch ohne foto.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-top-KOXX-ZOO-MONTY-trail_W0QQitemZ8773101415QQcategoryZ85080QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


 
hm, jetzt hat es wohl die vogelgrippe bekommen. 
ebay typen" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				 dem komischen ebay typen schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verkäufer hat diese Auktion vorzeitig beendet, da der Artikel zerstört wurde und daher nicht mehr verkauft werden kann.


----------



## JoolstheBear (5. März 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Carbon-Extre...222463741QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mightyEx (5. März 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Carbon-Extre...222463741QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Uiui, die Schweißraupen deuten ja eindeutig auf Carbon hin  - aber 1 1/4 ", das is ja der Zukunftsstandart  .


----------



## naero (5. März 2006)

Pisa lässt grüssen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Merida-Superligh...224131315QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JoolstheBear (5. März 2006)

naero schrieb:
			
		

> Pisa lässt grüssen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Merida-Superligh...224131315QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem






> Artikelstandort: 	Jilemnice, default
> Tschechische Republik



...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (5. März 2006)

freue mich auf die Bewertung


----------



## Magger (6. März 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Carbon-Extre...222463741QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Ganz wichtig ist auch, dass man ganz viele Bilder einbindet, die aber nur auf 

```
:///D:/Dokumente%20und%20Einstellungen/Marko/Desktop/Preislisten/Carbon%20Freeride-Dateien/
```
verweisen, und die deshalb natürlich auch keiner sieht.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (6. März 2006)

verdammt 
schon wieder nicht in der Szene


----------



## JoolstheBear (6. März 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=168736&page=33

und das schon das 2te mal  ... mann müsste ihn mal fragen wo denn die echte mtb szene is ... ich glaub die suche ich auch noch ...

tummeln die sich etwa in irgendwelchen dark rooms ?


----------



## Garfieldzzz (6. März 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Carbon-Extrem-Freeride-Rahmen-VK-870_W0QQitemZ7222463741QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


nee das  1 1/4" is cannondale standard  

also bietet auf das neue und unbekannte cd welches gaaanz neu is


----------



## JoolstheBear (6. März 2006)

war def nich 1 1/2" ??? , weiß zwar das CD keinen normalen 1.5 standard hat .... aber irgendwas in der richtung eineinhalb zoll wars doch ... oda ?


----------



## damonsta (6. März 2006)

ne, cd hat 1 1/4"


----------



## gipfelbiker (8. März 2006)

so was gibts immer wieder:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Prophet-1000_W0QQitemZ8777148500QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
da verkauft einer nen bild in der kategorie kompletträder.  das ist doch wohl betrug!  und was der da noch alles dazuschreibt..


----------



## Enrgy (9. März 2006)

gipfelbiker schrieb:
			
		

> so was gibts immer wieder:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Prophet-1000_W0QQitemZ8777148500QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> da verkauft einer nen bild in der kategorie kompletträder.  das ist doch wohl betrug!  und was der da noch alles dazuschreibt..


Hähä, und schon 3 Gebote... Scheint ein Treffen der DAUs zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (9. März 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hähä, und schon 3 Gebote... Scheint ein Treffen der DAUs zu sein...


Iss nich mehr aktuell....


----------



## Majin (9. März 2006)

schnee:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Orginal-Schnee-a...260622934QQcategoryZ40840QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xxFRESHxx (9. März 2006)

dem würde ich mal verschärft eine schlechte bewertung hinbrettern wenn ich dann statt dem schnee wasser per post bekomme


----------



## swift daddy (10. März 2006)

hehe ^^ da kommt dann "BoFrost" oder "Eismann" vorbei un bringt dir das


----------



## 4XRacerPB (10. März 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=168736&page=33
> 
> und das schon das 2te mal  ... mann müsste ihn mal fragen wo denn die echte mtb szene is ... ich glaub die suche ich auch noch ...
> 
> tummeln die sich etwa in irgendwelchen dark rooms ?



Vielleicht überall aber nicht in owl???


----------



## biker1967 (10. März 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Principia-no-Tre...225748157QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Verkauf mit vorankündigung, wann die Artikel lieferbar sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magger (10. März 2006)

"kabohn" ist das neue Super-Material:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7222405330


----------



## fl1p (10. März 2006)

*räusper*
http://cgi.ebay.de/Buch-ueber-Kacke-Losung-Stuhl-Naturkaviar_W0QQitemZ7012393602QQcategoryZ51449QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## PeterAnus (11. März 2006)

Majin schrieb:
			
		

> schnee:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Orginal-Schnee-aus-Bad-Toelz-Schuessel-Schokolade_W0QQitemZ6260622934QQcategoryZ40840QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
noch mehr schnee: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Schnee-vom-Marktplatz-in-Steinach-Thuer_W0QQitemZ6260633211QQcategoryZ93151QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hier ein c´dale aber mit skis anstatt laufräder.. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Snow-Bike-absolutes-Einzelstueck_W0QQitemZ8775801028QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
nur die stance passt wohl nich so ganz für den wintereinsatz...


----------



## zaprok (12. März 2006)

Ihr erinnert Euch doch sicher an diese Auktion hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2904&item=7219952521

Ist mitlerweile auch bewertet worden: http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=bommelbommelmann

Tja, handelte sich wohl tatsächlich um ein "klassisches Missverständnis" 

MfG z

PS: Kann nur hoffen, dass der Verkäufer auf der Ebay-Provision sitzen bleibt


----------



## votecstoepsl (12. März 2006)

zaprok schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr erinnert Euch doch sicher an diese Auktion hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2904&item=7219952521
> 
> Ist mitlerweile auch bewertet worden: http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=bommelbommelmann
> 
> ...



Aha, jetzt kommt Bewegung rein.....


----------



## yeti kokopelli (12. März 2006)

zaprok schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr erinnert Euch doch sicher an diese Auktion hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2904&item=7219952521
> 
> Ist mitlerweile auch bewertet worden: http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=bommelbommelmann
> 
> ...



Der hat sein Gebot abgegeben nachdem der Verkäufer klargestellt hat das es sich um ein Modell handelt, wenn der Bieter nicht lesen kann ist ihm wohl wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen...


----------



## zaprok (12. März 2006)

Es ist doch offensichtlich, dass der Verkäufer hier auf einen Irrtum des Käufers spekuliert hat. Da kann er zehnmal schreiben, dass das Ding ein Modell ist. Er macht keinerlei Angaben zur Größe, obwohl er erkennt, dass darin ja wohl das größte Missverständnis auf Seiten der Käufer besteht.

Natürlich hätte der Käufer auch stutzig werden müssen, aber wirklich aufklären wollte bommelmänchen die Sache nicht. Geschieht ihm jetzt recht, wenn er die Provision an Ebay zahlen muss.

MfG z

edit:

da er offensichtlich das Bild hier gefunden hat, hätte er jawohl den Maßstab nennen müssen. Aber nein, dann findet sich ja kein Dummer mehr. Tja, Pech gehabt.


----------



## SteffenR (12. März 2006)

Dann mÃ¶cht ich hier auch mal eine Auktion reinsetzen.. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/10-SCHEIN-VON-BILL-KAULITZ-von-TOKIO-HOTEL_W0QQitemZ6242211082QQcategoryZ40840QQr

*Ãbrigens : *
Einen von _mir _angefassten 10 â¬ Schein verkaufe ich im *SofortKauf nur HIER im mtb-news Forum fÃ¼r 15,50 â¬*


----------



## xxFRESHxx (12. März 2006)

die käuferin braucht unbedingt psychiatrische betreuung! (ja, ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass es sich und ein mädchen zwischen 12 und 16 jahren handelt ) schaut auch mal das profil von der an


----------



## MasterK (12. März 2006)

lustige beschreibung : http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-Dirt-J...23917689QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojolintzi (13. März 2006)

warscheinlich wird der 10 euro schein per überweisung geschickt... 


zum porsche bike:
es muss doch auffallen, dass der dämper krumm innen ist, oder?
wie kann man das dann noch mir einem original verwechseln?


----------



## Enrgy (13. März 2006)

Au Mann - kommt mir fast so vor wie der 50 Ikea-Gutschein, der für 65 weggegangen ist. Bild hab ich hier irgendwo im Fotoalbum gesehen.


----------



## Hilljumper (13. März 2006)

SteffenR schrieb:
			
		

> Dann möcht ich hier auch mal eine Auktion reinsetzen..
> http://cgi.ebay.de/10-SCHEIN-VON-BILL-KAULITZ-von-TOKIO-HOTEL_W0QQitemZ6242211082QQcategoryZ40840QQr
> 
> *Übrigens : *
> Einen von _mir _angefassten 10  Schein verkaufe ich im *SofortKauf nur HIER im mtb-news Forum für 15,50 *



Ich verkaufe einen von *mir nicht angefassten* 100 -Schein per Sofortkauf für 75 Euro. Ich lasse den Schein in der Brieftasche meines Nachbarn aufbewahren, dort kann er auch abgeholt werden


----------



## JoolstheBear (13. März 2006)

Ich hab hier nen 10 euro schein der vielleicht mal bei bei dem Hausmeister von Dieter Bohlen inner Brieftasche gewesen sein kann ... ich Verkaufe den billiger als alle anderen .. nur 15,39â¬


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. März 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Au Mann - kommt mir fast so vor wie der 50 Ikea-Gutschein, der für 65 weggegangen ist. Bild hab ich hier irgendwo im Fotoalbum gesehen.


----------



## Cooler (13. März 2006)

gibts doch auch am Ikea Kundendienst zu kaufen....


----------



## -OUTLAW- (13. März 2006)

Hab auch was total bescheuertes gefunden.
Ich möchte es allerdings nicht kommentieren, da es ...., seht es euch einfach an. 

Link


----------



## AngryApe (13. März 2006)

lool der/die hat allein auf den ersten zwei seiten Ã¼ber 600â¬ fÃ¼r tokio bordell krams ausgegeben...hat auch nen tokio hotel 5â¬ schein ersteigert....wie doof muss man sein?!
ich glaub ich probiers mal mit nem 200er ^ ^

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=26724&item=7582019915


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=21753&item=7586614819

DAS is hart...50â¬!!! WTF?!...dafÃ¼r kriegt man schon ne aufblasbare Bill Puppe

das is auch gut
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=8724&item=6245926856

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=40840&item=6244380754


----------



## swift daddy (18. März 2006)

hehe ^^ endlich ma n Rad für Straße un Bikepark    
http://cgi.ebay.at/NEW-FOES-FLY-MED...ryZ63484QQssPageNameZWD2VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojolintzi (18. März 2006)

schade iss schon nicht mehr zu sehen...


----------



## swift daddy (18. März 2006)

argh ... damn it   ... naja war n Rennrad von "Foes" was als "Downhill Freeride Mountainbike" angepriesen wurde


----------



## Moesch (18. März 2006)

SteffenR schrieb:
			
		

> Dann möcht ich hier auch mal eine Auktion reinsetzen..
> http://cgi.ebay.de/10-SCHEIN-VON-BILL-KAULITZ-von-TOKIO-HOTEL_W0QQitemZ6242211082QQcategoryZ40840QQr
> [/B]



Hey sowas ist ja echt krank...
Ich versteiger auch mal n 10  Schein und sag den hat der Papst angefasst 
Tz, wie blöd manche Leute sind da kann man fast nur noch heulen


----------



## swift daddy (18. März 2006)

AngryApe schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=26724&item=7582019915
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=21753&item=7586614819
> ...


... aba is euch eigentlich ma aufgefallen dass ein un dieselbe Person alle 4 Auktionen gewonnen un an die 100 für den Schrott hingeblättert hat ...    ... armes Deutschland


----------



## Enrgy (18. März 2006)

swift daddy schrieb:
			
		

> ... aba is euch eigentlich ma aufgefallen dass ein un dieselbe Person alle 4 Auktionen gewonnen un an die 100 für den Schrott hingeblättert hat ...    ... armes Deutschland


Was glaubste, warum er die 4 Links gepostet hat... 

Da scheint man ne Menge Kohle holen zu können. Nächstes Beispiel dürfte der letzte der DSDS-Mohikaner sein.

Ach ja, isch hab noch gebrauchte Eisbäscher von de Grup Tekkan aus de Eiskaffe wo haben geschreibt dä Lied für disch, ährlisch, gukksu Auxion bei Ihbee, habsch nisch angepackt, alles escht Grup Tekkan, isch schwör für disch...


----------



## JoolstheBear (19. März 2006)

> 785 Artikel gefunden für dsds


 ebay sufu "dsds"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Raul (19. März 2006)

AngryApe schrieb:
			
		

> lool der/die hat allein auf den ersten zwei seiten über 600 für tokio bordell krams ausgegeben...hat auch nen tokio hotel 5 schein ersteigert....wie doof muss man sein?!
> ich glaub ich probiers mal mit nem 200er ^ ^
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=26724&item=7582019915
> ...



OMG,wie behindert ist das denn?
Diese dummen Fans glauben das auch noch und geben so viel Kohle für aus!
Mich würd ma interessiern was diese idioten mit diesem Taschentuch anfangen wollen.Dran schnuppern?


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2006)

Schlimm an der ganzen Sache find ich nur,dass ICH nicht auf diese Ideen komme sowas anzubieten


----------



## Schwarzwild (21. März 2006)

Was ist den davon http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=8782238830&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT zu halten?
Bin ich bei der Suche nach einem neuen Stadt/Bahnhofsrad drauf gestoßen.
Ich bin zwar kein Yeti-Experte, aber das kann es doch wohl nicht sein, oder?

Wenn es im preislichen Rahmen bleibt, wird es vielleicht doch meine neue Stadtschlampe, egal ob Yeti oder nicht.


----------



## mightyEx (22. März 2006)

Das Ding ist genauso echt wie ne Cartier-Uhr aufm Polenmarkt. Man sieht dem Bike des Verkäufers die Sammlerleidenschaft regelrecht an  . Als Bahnhofsrad isses allemal gut, wobei ich dafür eher was älteres nehmen würde, was nicht so klaugefährdet ist.


----------



## Oliver73 (24. März 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bild-eines-28er-Rennrad_W0QQitemZ8785028212QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Frechheit siegt?


----------



## lassereinböng (27. März 2006)

guckt mal was ich für eine frage bei einer meiner auktionen gestellt bekommen habe.*gg*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8786610059


----------



## Levty (27. März 2006)

Fake oder besser Werbung im eBay Thread?


----------



## toncoc (30. März 2006)

zwar nicht bikebezogen, aber gut:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8748587561


----------



## jojolintzi (30. März 2006)

und mit so was scheint man ja tatsächlich geschäft machen zu können... 
interresant, wie der seine computer repariert.


----------



## baltes21 (30. März 2006)

so, hab jetzt auch mal was gefunden:


http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Gemin...229187981QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (30. März 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7604464679&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:DE:1


----------



## Enrgy (30. März 2006)

Hmm, irgendwie finde ich an beiden letztgenannten Auktionen nichts Mega-Außergewöhnliches. 

Und die 8 Kurbelgarnituren von dem Bremsenverkäufer sind doch für Vielfahrer echt ein Schnäppchen. Schöne Stahlblätter, die verschleißen nicht. Und wenn - dann direkt runter und neue Kurbel drauf. Mit dem Satz kommt man sicher 10 Jahre hin. Man muß sich nur auch genug 4-Kant Lager dazu bunkern.


----------



## kitor (30. März 2006)

Also ich finde 80 x HS33 zum StÃ¼ckpreis von 20,-â¬ schon die KrÃ¤sse. 

Ok, sind a bissl Ã¼berholt die Teile, aber so what...


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (31. März 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-MOUNTAINBIKE...788379093QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Trendmarke...Wusste doch schon immer das mein Bike schrott ist!!! 

Greetz

Micha


----------



## Metalbeast (31. März 2006)

Hehe und die super geile Austattung mit 21 Gang Tourney Schaltung und nem guten alten StandardSteuersatz. Einfach genial!


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2006)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde 80 x HS33 zum Stückpreis von 20,- schon die Krässe.
> 
> Ok, sind a bissl überholt die Teile, aber so what...


Wieso überholt? Das sind eigentlich die langlebigsten Bremsen, die es im Bikesektor gibt. Klar bremsen V-Brakes und Discs besser, aber bei welchem Wartungsaufwand? Hab selber jahrelang Raceline und HS33 gefahren und außer mal eben Beläge tauschen war da Ruhe. Wartungsärmere Bremsen gibt es imho nicht! Einziger Nachteil bei dem Angbot sind die fehlenden Anbauadapter.


----------



## Robse (31. März 2006)

> Klar bremsen V-Brakes und Discs besser



Discs ja, V-Brakes nicht. Sehr gute V-Brakes kommen höchstens auf ein ähnliches Brems-Niveau.

Gruß Robse


----------



## Nose (31. März 2006)

Robse schrieb:
			
		

> Discs ja, V-Brakes nicht. Sehr gute V-Brakes kommen höchstens auf ein ähnliches Brems-Niveau.
> 
> Gruß Robse


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=43476


----------



## jojolintzi (31. März 2006)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-MOUNTAINBIKE-2-SCHEIBENBREMSEN-EXCELSSION-NAVY-118B_W0QQitemZ8788379093QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Trendmarke...Wusste doch schon immer das mein Bike schrott ist!!!
> 
> ...


naja, die griffe sinn bestimmt net schlecht, und immerhin hat es hinten an der strebe nen aufschlagschutz für die kette...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (31. März 2006)

Wasn hässliges Sitzrohr. Sollbruchstelle!


----------



## AngryApe (31. März 2006)

wahrscheinlich meint er dasses <=2004er modelle sind

hmm wÃ¤r fast ne Ã¼berlegung wert...10â¬ gewinn pro bremse sind sicher drin


----------



## hammerbusch (31. März 2006)

Unglaublich: Der Preis - das Rad - die Bewertungen. Da kauft man doch gerne!  

Aber seht selbst (ist leider in 2 Stunden rum...)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Steppenwolf-High...784338621QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## PeterAnus (1. April 2006)

Die Beschreibung is geil


----------



## mightyEx (2. April 2006)

Der angepriesene Neupreis dürfte zumindest sehr illusorisch sein. Der Startpreis dürfte wohl in etwa dem Neupreis entsprechen. Habe zwar ein älteres, aber in der jetzigen Zusammenstellung hat es Pi*Daumen etwa 2500,-  gekostet. Ansonsten werden in der Auktion die Details nicht sonderlich beschrieben.


----------



## Henry the Lion (2. April 2006)

â¦ verbaut mehr SeitenstÃ¤nder, die sind megahahahaha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gl3n (3. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/4-x-Blau-Neon-La...052475581QQcategoryZ14771QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Geil, lest euch mal den Text zu diesen "diskret-dezenten" Ventilkappen durch


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. April 2006)

Süß!  

Ich haben lesen wie ein Anfänger, jeden Satz zwei male lesen müssen erst verstanden dann.


----------



## Hilljumper (4. April 2006)

Dürfte mit einem Übersetzungsprogramm generiert worden sein. Lustig wird es, wenn er es jetzt wieder zurück in die Ursprungssprache generieren lässt


----------



## Bozopelli (4. April 2006)

Mit einem Übersetzungsprogramm einer nix generieren wird. Für Übersetzungsprogramm man nur übersetzen.
Dem Generierungsprogramm ist Neurzeugung aus gar nichts!


----------



## Bener (4. April 2006)

Google Sprachtool schrieb:
			
		

> Konnte mit einem Übersetzungsprogramm erzeugt worden sein.  Es wird fröhlich, wenn es es zurück in die Ausgangssprache jetzt wieder erzeugen läßt


----------



## Nose (4. April 2006)

strange


----------



## 4XRacerPB (4. April 2006)

wo du gelernt hast deutsch....


----------



## mightyEx (4. April 2006)

Voll der Beachcruiser. Hat sogar ne 3-Gang Trompeto-Schaltung  .


----------



## Schwarzwild (4. April 2006)

Zum Glück sind hinten ja voll "stylishe" Schutzbleche 'dran.
Mit sowas lassen sich üblicherweise die Bürgermeister in Molwanien kutschieren.


----------



## swift daddy (5. April 2006)

kann garnet verstehn warum er das Ding net per Post verschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winnitatsch (5. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Rock-Breaker_W0QQitemZ8790088840QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stefan.B (6. April 2006)

:kotz: http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-MOUNTAIN...791516526QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Schwarzwild (6. April 2006)

Ich frag' mich immer, wer all' die kranken Rahmen solcher RÃ¤der verzapft.
Bei der Ausstattung kennt Shimano ja nach unten keine Grenzenâ¦


----------



## xxFRESHxx (6. April 2006)

vor allem ist die gabel falsch rum momntiert...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (6. April 2006)

schwarzwild schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag' mich immer, wer all' die kranken Rahmen solcher Räder verzapft.
> Bei der Ausstattung kennt Shimano ja nach unten keine Grenzen



Shimano TY 5
http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&q=Shimano TY 5&btnG=Google-Suche&sa=N&tab=wi

Dagegen ist das MTB Hightech

Jemand muss den armen Käufer davon in Kenntnis setzen dass die Gabel falsch eingebaut ist


----------



## William Foster (6. April 2006)

Ach du shice! Das mit der Gabel ist die Härte! 

Wahrscheinlich wurde die gedreht, damit das Schutzblech passt...


----------



## Osti (7. April 2006)

Sachen gibts, die gibts gar nicht  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Freeride-Downhil...789317358QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hbGiant (7. April 2006)

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool traumhaft aufgebaut ^^


----------



## Henry the Lion (7. April 2006)

113,5 Kilo Lebendgewicht und nur so ne kleine Pumpe â¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (7. April 2006)

Hähä, ebay-Name "faehrtvielfahrrad"....dat war wohl nix, Burger und Pommes mit Cola fordern ihren Tribut...


----------



## Stefan.B (7. April 2006)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem ist die gabel falsch rum momntiert...


Quatsch,der Lenker ist nur falsch rum


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. April 2006)

Wer findet den zufälligen Wortwitz:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7232483315&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


----------



## codenascher (7. April 2006)

Erste Frage beim Schweißerlehrgang: Was ist das wichtigste beim schweißen? Das "W"


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. April 2006)

und das von jemanden der Kotnascher heißt


----------



## codenascher (7. April 2006)

Geheime Wünsche und Vorlieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlingBling (7. April 2006)

Muahahaha....!!!

Ich liebe euch!!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (8. April 2006)

Hier verkauft einer sein Bahnrad und läßt dabei mächtig Dampf ab, über Studenten die einfach nicht Weltmeister werden  
Dem Kerl hätte ein Germanistikstudium sicher gut getan .
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bahnrad-Bahnrahm...oryZ9199QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bozopelli (8. April 2006)

Schaut mal in seinen ebay Shop ...RasdsportABC!

Toll was der so alles an Radzubehör zu bieten hat. Da sind ja wirklich Innovationen zu sehen, die ich so an einem Fahrrad noch nice gesehen habe...


----------



## Stefan.B (8. April 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut mal in seinen ebay Shop ...RasdsportABC!
> 
> Toll was der so alles an Radzubehör zu bieten hat. Da sind ja wirklich Innovationen zu sehen, die ich so an einem Fahrrad noch nice gesehen habe...


Am besten gefallen mir die Erdnussfliesen.Jetzt weiss ich was mir noch fehlt Und sollte ich den wunsch verspüren das meine Frau mir den Schädel einschlägt,kauf ich in seinem Shop "Ihr" nächstes Geburtstagsgeschenk


----------



## Enrgy (8. April 2006)

Die Artikelbeschreibungen im Shop sind ja vom selben Kaliber. Rotlichtlampe gegen Parkinson, erfolgreich angewandt bei Horst H. aus St. B. -- ATOMROFL   

Was für ein Volldepp. Da er ja den Rahmen keinem Studenten gönnt und ihn dann lieber zersägt, müßte man das Ding ersteigern und vor seinen Augen direkt bei der Übergabe shreddern


----------



## William Foster (8. April 2006)

Ich werde den vielleicht mal anrufen und mich als Student ausgeben, mal sehen was aus der Auktion wird...

_...Es handelt sich um eine so genannte Rotlicht Lampe oder WärmeLampe. Dieses gerät funktioniert nach dem Pronzip der WunderLampe...

...oder man fährt halt wie bei uns in die kriminellen Innenstädte da sollte man schon zur eigene Sicherheit ein stabiles kraft Schloß mal mitnehmen mit einem Handgriff das nicht gleich jeder Ganove mit einer Zange durchschneidet, was man eben nicht unbedingt braucht wenn man in den Biergarten fährt oder zum Lotto abgeben fährt..._


----------



## Stefan.B (8. April 2006)

William Foster schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde den vielleicht mal anrufen und mich als Student ausgeben, mal sehen was aus der Auktion wird...
> 
> _...Es handelt sich um eine so genannte Rotlicht Lampe oder WärmeLampe. Dieses gerät funktioniert nach dem Pronzip der WunderLampe..._


Kriegt man(n) einen Ständer wenn man daran reibt?


----------



## decolocsta (8. April 2006)

Mal ne Frage, habe hatte gestern ein Angebot reingesetzt das heute zum sofortkaufen Preis erstanden wurde jedoch beschleicht mich das komische gefühl das da was nicht in Ordnung ist, weil: 
die "Dame aus dem Ausland sprich Belgien ist obwohl ich verkauf nur Deutschlandweit angegeben habe
In ihrer Adresse steht Belgien anstatt Belgium was auch komisch ist 
Das Mitglied ist erst seit gestern bei Ebay angemeldet usw.

der Text was auch komisch:

Hi Seller, how is Bizness? i m Mrs Odigie Machael frm Belgium But am an English woman from UK. i saw ur item on ebay, and am interested in buying it for my son in Nigeria and i want it sent to him there. Pls provide me with ur Bank Data, Tel# and ur full name to enable me make the transfer to ur account immidiately. get back to me through my private email (mrsodigie*******.com) Friendly Regard, Mrs Machael 

Adresse:

machael odigie  
73 high st,  
queens, default 3323  
Belgien  

Sagt mir ob ich überreagier oder Aufpassen sollte.
Die Ware wird eh erst versendet wenn das Geld da ist.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8275177121


----------



## speedy_j (8. April 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage, habe hatte gestern ein Angebot reingesetzt das heute zum sofortkaufen Preis erstanden wurde jedoch beschleicht mich das komische gefühl das da was nicht in Ordnung ist, weil:
> die "Dame aus dem Ausland sprich Belgien ist obwohl ich verkauf nur Deutschlandweit angegeben habe
> In ihrer Adresse steht Belgien anstatt Belgium was auch komisch ist
> Das Mitglied ist erst seit gestern bei Ebay angemeldet usw.
> ...




nichts machen und den fall bei ebay melden. hab das die woche schon auf arbeit von einem kollegen gehört. dem sein schwiegersohn hat eine ähnliche mail bekommen. ist eine abzockmasche. die schicken das geld an eine angebliche treuhandfirma in den staaten und du sollst dann die ware verschicken. wenn du das machst, dann siehst du nix vom geld und deine xbox bist auch los.


----------



## Cooler (8. April 2006)

! Nichts senden das ist die *Nigeria Conection*!

Mache kein Treuhand, mache nichts mit Cheques (weil ungedeckt), sende die Ware erst wenn du das Geld auf deinem Bankkonto hast. 

siehe diesen Beitrag

*Don't send anything to nigeria!*

stelle den Rückerstattungsantrag um die Gebühren nicht bezahlen zu müssen.
Stelle den Artikel nochmals ein....dann klappt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (8. April 2006)

Vielen vielen dank, ist auf jedenfall 100% eine verarsche, hab den Artikel wieder reingestellt. Wo finde ich dieses kostenrückerstattungsformular?
Mann, ich könnte kotzen   überall nur noch betrüger und lügner!!!!


----------



## mightyEx (8. April 2006)

Nicht vergessen den "Käufer" auf die Blacklist zu setzen. Das schützt Dich zwar nicht vor einer weiteren Neuanmeldung, aber so bist Du vor diesem Käufer sicher. Wäre schön, wenn Ebay die Option anbieten würde, bestimmte IP-Ranges auszuschließen (oder zumindest zeitweilig zu sperren), sonst wird man wohl immer wieder von ungebetenen Käufern überrascht.
Ansonsten kann ich auch nur vermuten, dass die sog. "Nigeria-Connection" dahinter stecken könnte.

Edit: man kann den Bieterkreis noch einschränken - siehe hier. Ansonsten solltest Du Dir folgende Hinweise durchlesen: http://members.ebay.de/ws2/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=nigeria-bieter .


----------



## Sportstudent (9. April 2006)

Cyclarc schrieb:
			
		

> Hier verkauft einer sein Bahnrad und läßt dabei mächtig Dampf ab, über Studenten die einfach nicht Weltmeister werden
> Dem Kerl hätte ein Germanistikstudium sicher gut getan .
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Bahnrad-Bahnrahm...oryZ9199QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Ganz große Nummer der Kerl, hat zwar wenig mit Ebay zu tun, aber im Tour Forum ist ihm ganzer Fred gewidmet Jochen Tiffe


----------



## Stirni (9. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/BULLS-DIRT-BIKE-...790690844QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem  einstellbar...ich lach immanoch...


----------



## biker1967 (9. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/FEROTI-Radhose-F...790993247QQcategoryZ85051QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Man beachte den letzten Satz der Artikelbeschreibung


----------



## jola (9. April 2006)

biker1967 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/FEROTI-Radhose-F...790993247QQcategoryZ85051QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Man beachte den letzten Satz der Artikelbeschreibung



Klingt auf den ersten Blick vielleicht etwas seltsam, aber so schlecht finde ich den Hinweis gar nicht. Hab jetzt schon einpaarmal (teils auch neue) Ware ersteigert, die dermassen nach kaltem Rauch gestunken hat, dass man sie gar nicht benutzen wollte.


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. April 2006)

jola schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt auf den ersten Blick vielleicht etwas seltsam, aber so schlecht finde ich den Hinweis gar nicht. Hab jetzt schon einpaarmal (teils auch neue) Ware ersteigert, die dermassen nach kaltem Rauch gestunken hat, dass man sie gar nicht benutzen wollte.



Ja, ist bei Bekleidung eigentlich Standard. Bei Babykleidung ist so ein Hinweis Gold ... Geld ... wert!


----------



## JoolstheBear (10. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Full-Suspensi...232300269QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bozopelli (10. April 2006)

Das ist doch endlich mal ein 100%iger Lockout *fg*
Gibts dafür auch eine Fernbedienung am Lenker ("Rodlock")?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (10. April 2006)

die rahmenhöhe is dat geilste was ich gesehn hab...    !!!
Und tutu man diese stange da ned nur rein wenn man noch keinen dämpfer hat? oO dachte ich zumindest imma hab aber auch noch nie gefragt...

MFg noname


----------



## Stirni (10. April 2006)

gedoppelt sry...


----------



## dioXxide (10. April 2006)

> Ganz große Nummer der Kerl, hat zwar wenig mit Ebay zu tun, aber im Tour Forum ist ihm ganzer Fred gewidmet Jochen Tiffe




Zu dem Tiffe gibts viele Auktionen, ich glaube bei dem ist alles vorbei. Hab das gefunden:

Fahrradset

Und die Wunderlampe hat er auch:

Wunderlampe

Wer noch nicht überzeugt ist, kann sich ja mal dich Homepage reinziehen, besonders der Klick auf das Bild mit seiner Frau unten lohnt:

http://www.vermarc.de/

Er regt sich auf, dass er bei Ebay entfernt wird, weil er Sexhefte in der Kinderkategorie verkaufen wollte   Nun frag ich mich ob er zu viel in der Sonne war oder mal heftig auf den Kopf gefallen ist...


----------



## Stirni (10. April 2006)

i habsch grad was lustiges gefunden!
guckt mal bei mailorder.de nach dem agent bikes smith mit dem lackschaden und achtet mal auf den preis!voll großzügig 

MFg noname


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. April 2006)

~*NONAME*~ schrieb:
			
		

> i habsch grad was lustiges gefunden!
> guckt mal bei mailorder.de nach dem agent bikes smith mit dem lackschaden und achtet mal auf den preis!voll großzügig
> 
> MFg noname



Ja 40  sind doch ok, Kratzer kommen ja doch rein.


----------



## Robse (10. April 2006)

Ironie oder hast du es wirklich nicht verstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (10. April 2006)

ey john guck doch mal genau hin! von 299,- auf 339,-?!?
Machts klick?

MFg Stirni


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. April 2006)

~*NONAME*~ schrieb:
			
		

> ey john guck doch mal genau hin! von 299,- auf 339,-?!?
> Machts klick?
> 
> MFg Stirni



lol   ja jetzt hattet klick jemacht   hatte das statt und nur glatt überlesen


----------



## Stirni (10. April 2006)

voll geilo ey man bezahÃ¶t 40â¬ extra fÃ¼r lackschÃ¤den lol


----------



## jojolintzi (10. April 2006)

boa. dass iss mal ein angebot! aber vllt. ist das ja dan was für gewichts fanatiker. 40 euro mehr, für 3 gramm weniger gewicht.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. April 2006)

Oder das ist der Unikatzuschlag


----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2006)

Ja nun, für zerrissene Designer Jeans zahlt man doch auch ein Vermögen!

Wäre doch mal was, wenn ein bekannter Pro ein paar dutzend Rahmen einmal übern Hügel scheucht und bei der Landung fallen läßt. Dann gibts Unikate, vor dem Käufer NUR von XY gefahren! Mit Seriennummer und Echtheitszertifikat sowie Foto-CD der Tossing-Aktion.


----------



## Stirni (10. April 2006)

ich sehs schon bei mailorder:

UNIKAT!EINZIGARTIGE LACKSCHÃDEN UND 5GRAMM WENIGER GEWICHT FÃR NUR 40â¬ EXTRA!SPAR ANGEBOT!

MFg noname


----------



## face the race (10. April 2006)

nochmal zu "angelaausköln"  

die ganzen rechtschriebfehler sin ja zum schlapplachen

von der page:


> Fazit 2: Wer mehr trainiert *wie* andere gewinnt auch mehr *wie* andere !!!!
> 
> Fazit 3: *Als zweiter Platz * bist du schon Erster Verlierer


ich wollt immer schon mal zweiter platz sein, welche qualifikationen braucht man dafür *gg*


von der lampe


> Es handelt sich um eine so genannte *Rotlicht Lampe* oder WärmeLampe. Dieses *g*erät funktioniert nach dem Pr*o*nzip der *WunderLampe*. [...] Durch die wohlfühlende Wärme die durch die Hitze entsteht weil ja Hitze sehr *G*esund ist, deshalb fahren ja auch mehr Leute nach Spanien in den Urlaub *wie* nach Norwegen oder auf die Himalaya Berge. durch diese *Gesundheits Hitze* kann mann dann seine Schmerzen wegblasen. Ich habe es selber bei Horst H. aus St.B getestet.



so crank        
wohl nach der grundschule rausgeflogen wegen pornoheft-dealerei


----------



## Stefan.B (10. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MOUNTAINBIKE-EXT...792054476QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Tach.Hier noch´n Highlight aus ner Edelprintenschmiede


----------



## swift daddy (10. April 2006)

es is doch immerwieder faszinierend ... ich mein dass man so zum rumcruisen nix dolles braucht oK, aber sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkon Klaus (10. April 2006)

huch, nur noch 2stunden und 41min. bei dem super angebot heisst es schnell zuschlagen. 3-2-1 - deins


----------



## Bozopelli (10. April 2006)

Das Moped steht tatsächlich schon auf 120.- Euronen *kopfschütel* die Leute kaufen echt jeden Scheiss, ebay ist ein Phänomen...


----------



## herrgelb (10. April 2006)

eventuell montagefehler?


----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2006)

herrgelb schrieb:
			
		

> eventuell montagefehler?


...der übliche... 

Die Bewertungen sprechen auch eine deutlich Sprache...


----------



## Stefan.B (10. April 2006)

herrgelb schrieb:
			
		

> eventuell montagefehler?


Vielleicht ist er ja nur zu schnell in die Garage gefahren


----------



## Stefan.B (10. April 2006)

Stefan.B schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/MOUNTAINBIKE-EXT...792054476QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Tach.Hier noch´n Highlight aus ner Edelprintenschmiede


Nich zu fassen,der Mistbock ging für135,50 übern Tisch Da war ich wohl etwas zu spät


----------



## jojolintzi (10. April 2006)

ha!
mal gucken, ob er wieder ne schlechte bewertung bekommt, und ob er wieder mit der ausrede "sorry, transportschaden, kann, sollte aber nicht vorkommen" antwortet. 
guckt euch mal die neutralen/negativen bewertungen an.


----------



## Cooler (10. April 2006)

So etwas würd ich mir auch niemals kaufen. Verkauft ein Käufer so billig Ware taugt das ander meist auch nichts.

Ich würde meinen Kindern (hätte ich welche) niemals auf so ein Velo sitzen lassen. Zu gefährlich. Und also 700.- für ein Fahrrad das bezahle ich gerne.


----------



## Stefan.B (10. April 2006)

Cooler schrieb:
			
		

> So etwas würd ich mir auch niemals kaufen. Verkauft ein Käufer so billig Ware taugt das ander meist auch nichts.
> 
> Ich würde meinen Kindern (hätte ich welche) niemals auf so ein Velo sitzen lassen. Zu gefährlich. Und also 700.- für ein Fahrrad das bezahle ich gerne.


Ich kauf meinen Kids nächstes Jahr zur Kommunion wohl 2 24er Bikes von Univega.Hab schonmal nachgefragt,stck. zwischen 280-300 Euronen. Ich denke da mach ich nix falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (11. April 2006)

Stefan.B schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/MOUNTAINBIKE-EXT...792054476QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Tach.Hier noch´n Highlight aus ner Edelprintenschmiede


hehe ^^ stell mir das grad vor im Bewertunsprofil: negativ
Käufer: bin vom Bordstein runtergesprungen, da is der Rahmen gebrochen un ich lieg jetzt im Krankenhaus!
Verkäufer: Sorry, aber da war der Bordstein zu hoch,da können wir nix für ... aber die Qualität ist TOP!   

immer wieder geil solche Angebote


----------



## BlingBling (11. April 2006)

Habe heute eine in der Form verbaute Gabel !! LIVE !! gesehen,an der Ampel.

Atomrofl auf dem Weg zur Arbeit... 

Voll geil!


----------



## Stefan.B (11. April 2006)

BlingBling schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute eine in der Form verbaute Gabel !! LIVE !! gesehen,an der Ampel.
> 
> Atomrofl auf dem Weg zur Arbeit...
> 
> Voll geil!


 Du hast ihn doch bestimmt auf den Fehler aufmerksam gemacht,so wie es Deine Bürgerpflicht ist? Oder???


----------



## DH-Ralli (11. April 2006)

Passt nicht ganz hier rein, weil aus Verkaufsanzeige unseres firmeninternen Schwarzen Bretts und nicht aus ebay. Aber das MTB ist einfach zu geil  

_Das ideale Fahrrad für fast jeden Kofferraum
vollgefedertes Mountainbike 26'', faltbar (ohne Werkzeug möglich), Shimano Gruppe, 18 Gang, mit Spritzschutz, Computer und Reisetasche für MTB Transport, für Personen von ca.1,60m bis 1,80m
zu verkaufen, NP 575,00 (Rechnung vorhanden) 

VHB 190,00._


----------



## saschabecker (11. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Morishima-Underg...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Auch nicht schlecht, man beachte die Downhillfedergabel und die geilen Scheibenbremsen


----------



## hans-albert (11. April 2006)

Kurios - mal andersrum:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8794406532&fromMakeTrack=true

Die Gabel, Eggbeater und was weiss ich sonst noch sind noch nicht mal im Text erwähnt. Nicht, dass sie am Ende noch jemand über die SuFu findet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.B (11. April 2006)

hans-albert schrieb:
			
		

> Kurios - mal andersrum:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8794406532&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Die Gabel, Eggbeater und was weiss ich sonst noch sind noch nicht mal im Text erwähnt. Nicht, dass sie am Ende noch jemand über die SuFu findet...


Ganz schön feist das Teil.


----------



## swift daddy (11. April 2006)

aba holla die Waldfee sag ich da nur ...


----------



## JoolstheBear (12. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Raleigh-Max-500-...232732398QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stirni (12. April 2006)

lol?


----------



## JoolstheBear (12. April 2006)

Nuja , war mal der Kuriositäten Thread , und ich find den Rahmen schon recht  kurios ... leider isses mittlerweile der :

Ich hab nen Rechtschreibfehler gefunden 
Ich hab nen Baumarktbike als Freerider gefunden 
Ich hab nen Ungültiges Angebot gefunden 

Thread ...


----------



## toncoc (13. April 2006)

einwandfrei abrechnung mit ebayern
     


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6270010230&rd=1&sspagename


----------



## Stirni (13. April 2006)

der is ja cool


----------



## Bozopelli (13. April 2006)

Hehe, kreativer Zeitgenosse.

Schaut euch mal an, was er so gekauft hat...

Zombie DVD Kollektion, McD 60 sec Timer und Louis und seine ausserirdischen Kohlköpfe, neben "Der Hofnarr" mit Danny Kaye einer miener Lieblingsulkfilme...

Die Auktion ist jedenfalls Hammerhart...


----------



## Stefan.B (13. April 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe, kreativer Zeitgenosse.
> 
> Schaut euch mal an, was er so gekauft hat...
> 
> ...


Tja,er hat nicht nur recht,er hat auch Argumente


----------



## swift daddy (14. April 2006)

sra wenn´s  auch nix mit bikes zu tun hat ... aber die Kiste wollte ich euch einfachnet vorenthalten   
http://cgi.ebay.de/SHARP-HC-4500-co...709989618QQcategoryZ38331QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem  Technik die begeistert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (14. April 2006)




----------



## JoolstheBear (14. April 2006)

Najo , is halt n etwas äterer PDA , wobei meiner zumindest 400mhz , 64mb ram und 64 mb rom hat (XDA 2)


----------



## swift daddy (14. April 2006)

edit: oK ... anscheinend doch n PDA ... hat mich etwas verwirrt weil das Ding unter Subnotebook angezeigt wurde ... 

zum screen:      schade halt für die Käufer ... aber wer tn Schaden hat hat ja bekanntlich auch den Spott


----------



## Cooler (14. April 2006)

Das ist 100%ig ein PDA. Ein solcher RISC Prozessor ist nicht geeignet für ein Windows Betriebssystem ausser eben Windows CE. Windows 98/2000/XP laufen aber nicht auf einem solchen Prozessor...


----------



## S.M.F. (14. April 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

>



Gibt's da irgendeine Connection zu dem hier ? Sieht irgendwie ähnlich aus!<p>

Abgesehen davon finde ich solche "Fake" Auktionen zum :kotz: , weil sie den immerhin existenten seriösen Markt auf Ebay kaputtmachen


----------



## BIATCH! (15. April 2006)

Der Fall mit "zottelmemme" ist schon etwas älter, der Typ wurde mehrfach verklagt und hat sich anschließend erhängt, kein Witz.

Greetz jano


----------



## Cooler (15. April 2006)




----------



## Bozopelli (15. April 2006)

Hätte der sich mal besser gleich die Kugel gegeben...

Hätte den Steuerzahlern ne Menge Gerichtgebühren erspart!


----------



## BIATCH! (15. April 2006)

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/12689

Zum Thema zottelmemme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (15. April 2006)

theCoop schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's da irgendeine Connection zu dem hier ?



das ding ist ja mal endgeil. eine sammelbestellung für einige ibc-user wäre mit sicherheit von vorteil. 

unter anderem hat auch eine vagin.A im angebot. der typ ist mir sympatisch.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (15. April 2006)

Nochmal zu zottelmemme:
Ich schaue für gewöhnlich immer erstmal auf die Bewertungen, bevor ich etwas kaufe, insbesondere bei Digicams etc.
Die erste Stein oder Brikettbewertung hätte mich schon arg stutzig gemacht, die 2te wär mir dann genug gewesen. Wer nach 10 solcher Bewertungen dort immer noch Sachen ersteigert, ist irgendwo auch selber schuld.


kgb


----------



## KGBKamikaze (15. April 2006)

Hier wieder die alte Lasche mit dem Neuen Ordner:

Klick

Nett finde ich den letzten Satz  :



> Ein letztes noch an alle Spaßbieter:
> Ich arbeite sehr eng mit der Italienischen Mafia zusammen. Nur als kleiner Tipp am Rande. Ich komme an mein Geld. Egal wie!!!!




lg
kgb


----------



## AngryApe (16. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/HOPE-SPEZIAL-SCHEIBENBREMSEN-HAMMER_W0QQitemZ7233386304QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

sind das nicht die normalen gothic discs?! np = 45â¬ oder so


----------



## Bozopelli (16. April 2006)

Denk ich mal aber es ist ja auch noch die Bremse dabei...


----------



## AngryApe (16. April 2006)

lol ups habs total verrafft und die bremese übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojolintzi (16. April 2006)

man stand ja auch dabei, dass es ein *kompettset*  (!) iss


----------



## AngryApe (16. April 2006)

hmm glaub zuviel kaffe heut morgen...muss erstmal biken um vom coffein wieder runterzukommen


----------



## JoolstheBear (16. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Gemin...234936941QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## haschoma (16. April 2006)

ich bin zwar noch ein kompletter anfänger, was mountainbikes betrifft. aber wo montiert man hier nochmal das hinterrad ? ^^


----------



## swift daddy (16. April 2006)

da kannst dir n Dreirad draus bauen


----------



## Stefan.B (16. April 2006)

swift daddy schrieb:
			
		

> da kannst dir n Dreirad draus bauen


Ohne Kurbeln,versteht sich.


----------



## JoolstheBear (17. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Haflingersattel_W0QQitemZ7234173323QQcategoryZ81677QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Franziskus (17. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7235109393&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:DE:1

hab den lieben Verkäufer darauf hingewiesen das es ein 00 Modell ist mit 110mm Federweg, darauf seine Antwort

Alles klar Klug*******r.110mm FW bei 190er Dämpfer, können wir Rechnen?Hört mir auf mit eurer stupiden Inkompetenz auf."

Nette Menschen gibt es


----------



## jojolintzi (17. April 2006)

iss zwar kein bike, aber ich sag mal "ungewöhnlicher" titel:

http://http://product.ebay.de/Hasenjagd-Frauen-manipulieren-und-verfuehren_EAN_9783831148110_W0QQfvcsZ1418QQsoprZ4402648QQssPageNameZFavMerch_IVP:BACK

und nein, ich habs nicht absichtlich gesucht, ich bin bloß zufällig draugekommen.


----------



## jruckdeschel (17. April 2006)

Also ich lande wenn ich auf den Link klicke bei Spiegel online!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennööööt (17. April 2006)

ich komischer weise aus...

Mfg. Bennet


----------



## hannes<< (17. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Specialized-BIG...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


kurios halt, nich vergessen unten die fragen zu lesen  



cheers


----------



## KGBKamikaze (17. April 2006)

Klick


----------



## Stefan.B (17. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Zoll-MTB-Mout...797769379QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
:kotz: Boa ey. Ich frag mich manchmal wirklich wo die UVP´s herkommen.


----------



## JoolstheBear (17. April 2006)

Franziskus schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7235109393&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:DE:1
> 
> hab den lieben Verkäufer darauf hingewiesen das es ein 00 Modell ist mit 110mm Federweg, darauf seine Antwort
> 
> ...



hab dem Netten Menschen auch noch ma geschrieben 



> Hi ,
> 
> du weisst aber das der Rahmen nur gut 100 - 110 mm  FW macht und eigentlich nen Tourenrahmen is ?
> 
> MFG Jools



mal sehen was kommt


----------



## S.M.F. (17. April 2006)

jojolintzi schrieb:
			
		

> iss zwar kein bike, aber ich sag mal "ungewöhnlicher" titel:
> 
> http://http://product.ebay.de/Hasenjagd-Frauen-manipulieren-und-verfuehren_EAN_9783831148110_W0QQfvcsZ1418QQsoprZ4402648QQssPageNameZFavMerch_IVP:BACK
> 
> und nein, ich habs nicht absichtlich gesucht, ich bin bloß zufällig draugekommen.



Ich komme da auf www.microsoft.com raus ???


----------



## Bozopelli (17. April 2006)

Oh man....

Point and klick macht faul oder wie? 

Schaut euch mal den Link an. Tipp: ganz vorne liegt der Hund begraben.


----------



## jojolintzi (18. April 2006)

komisch, bei mir funtzt er auch nimma... 
aber wie schon gesagt, der witz steht mit innen...


----------



## fone (18. April 2006)

hatten wir den schon?
http://cgi.ebay.de/DH-BIKE-VON-CANN...796982449QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (18. April 2006)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> hatten wir den schon?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/DH-BIKE-VON-CANN...796982449QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



lol -> ... die Öldruckbremsen sind von GustavM ...


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. April 2006)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> lol -> ... die Öldruckbremsen sind von GustavM ...



...und die Beleuchtung ist auch spitze! ....zum Vögel schauen!


----------



## fone (18. April 2006)

boah, was ich noch garnicht gesehen hatte, der chaindog als untere führung


----------



## biker1967 (18. April 2006)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> hatten wir den schon?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/DH-BIKE-VON-CANN...796982449QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Da mußte ja mit AIDS-Handschuhe dran gehen, überall Narben!! 

Und der Fernsehsender VOX sponsort den Dämpfer, wow wie geil   

Aber das beste: nur noch 9 jahre Garantie  Ich dachte immer, bei CD gibts das länger???


----------



## dioXxide (18. April 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> hab dem Netten Menschen auch noch ma geschrieben
> 
> mal sehen was kommt



Ich habe ihm auch geschrieben, das kam unter dem Betreff "geh doch sterben" zurück:

Ich hatte einen 220mm Dämpfer drin, mit 65mm Hub,du Spacko.Geh nochmal 
zur Schule bevor du hier Klugscheißt.Wenn Dir was nicht gefällt dann 
Biete doch nicht mit.Jetzt laß mich in Ruhe.Das Nervt lagsam.Wegen 
sollchen pseudo Gelehrten wie Dir, macht Ebay langsam null Spaß 
mehr.Nerv die die offensichtlich Fällschungen bei Ebay Verkaufen.

Also wer Spass haben will, sollte ihn mal auf den Federweg ansprechen oder nur eine Frage zu dem Bike stellen, sehr reizbar der Kollege...


----------



## daniel77 (18. April 2006)

..alte Sch++e, mit Abstand das häßlichste Bike was ich je gesehen habe...:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.B (18. April 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ihm auch geschrieben, das kam unter dem Betreff "geh doch sterben" zurück:
> 
> Ich hatte einen 220mm Dämpfer drin, mit 65mm Hub,du Spacko.Geh nochmal
> zur Schule bevor du hier Klugscheißt.Wenn Dir was nicht gefällt dann
> ...


Schade Er hat sein Angebot überarbeitet und bietet es nun zum sofortkauf an Es wäre doch zu schön gewesen ihm den Rest zu geben.


----------



## hbGiant (18. April 2006)

gleich 3 preiwerte versand möglichkeiten bei dem angegeben ...  
Versandkosten		Verfügbare Services		Verfügbar für
EUR 110,30		s.o.    nur innerhalb Deutschland
EUR 111,40		iloxx Transport XXL	nur innerhalb Deutschland
EUR 116,10		Hermes Paket (versichert)nur innerhalb Deutschland

wieviel tonnen wiegt denn das hässliche monster bitte, angesichts solcher transportkosten .... 

mal ehrlich: aus welchem laden hat der den hässlichen hobel incl papieren gestohlen ?!? !


----------



## dioXxide (18. April 2006)

Stefan.B schrieb:
			
		

> Schade Er hat sein Angebot überarbeitet und bietet es nun zum sofortkauf an Es wäre doch zu schön gewesen ihm den Rest zu geben.




Ich hab ihn gefragt aus welcher Gosse er denn stammt, das er keinen Satz ohne Beleidigung zustande kriegt. Hat grad das erste Staatsexamen in Medizin gemacht sagt er, wird ein ziemlich aggressiver Arzt wenns stimmt


----------



## JoolstheBear (18. April 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> hab dem Netten Menschen auch noch ma geschrieben
> 
> 
> 
> mal sehen was kommt


joo , hab nu antwort



> Habt Ihr Idioten nix anderes zu tun ich hab den mit nem 22cm Fox Vanilla RC gefahren und mit ner Monster, der hat 180mm FW, ihr mit eurem pseudo stupiden Fachwissen, lach mich gleich tot


----------



## Levty (19. April 2006)

Ich glaube er meints nicht ernst. Er weiß genau dass ihr recht habt...nur will er sich dumm stellen um später zu sagen: "Hä, stimmt nicht!"


----------



## fone (19. April 2006)

was ist "pseudo stupide"?  
btw: er hat aufgegeben. gut gemacht


----------



## Stefan.B (19. April 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ihn gefragt aus welcher Gosse er denn stammt, das er keinen Satz ohne Beleidigung zustande kriegt. Hat grad das erste Staatsexamen in Medizin gemacht sagt er, wird ein ziemlich aggressiver Arzt wenns stimmt


Er wird bestimmt Pathologe


----------



## matula (19. April 2006)

Top-Model 


http://cgi.ebay.de/Hot-Chili-World-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stefan.B (19. April 2006)

matula schrieb:
			
		

> Top-Model
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Hot-Chili-World-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Mit dem Teil legt man bestimmt nen heissen Ritt auf die Piste


----------



## Alex de Large (19. April 2006)

Etwas für Riesen (oder Titanen)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-Mountainbi...798869236QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojolintzi (19. April 2006)

was hatn der auf bild 2 mit der kette angestellt???


----------



## JoolstheBear (19. April 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas für Riesen (oder Titanen)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-Mountainbi...798869236QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Wenns nen echter Titanrahmen ist , beisst ihr euch alle so in den Ar*** wenns fürn 10er oder so weggeht


----------



## daniel77 (19. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Simplon-Pride-Ca...8795793607QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gurkenfolie (20. April 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Simplon-Pride-Ca...8795793607QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



irgendwie verkommt ebay immer mehr und mehr


----------



## biker1967 (20. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Rennrad...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wer wills haben???


----------



## zaprok (20. April 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Simplon-Pride-Ca...8795793607QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Hmmmm...OK....???

Ich habs immer noch nicht verstanden: er verkauft nix, sondern will Informationen von anderen (kaufen???) und macht das Ganze im Rahmen einer Auktion, auf die auch noch welche bieten  

Das jibt äscher!!!


----------



## haschoma (20. April 2006)

zaprok schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmm...OK....???
> 
> Ich habs immer noch nicht verstanden: er verkauft nix, sondern will Informationen von anderen (kaufen???) und macht das Ganze im Rahmen einer Auktion, auf die auch noch welche bieten
> 
> Das jibt Ã¤scher!!!



ich glaube weniger, dass das Ã¤rger geben wird, da er mehrmals darauf hinweist, dass er nur infomaterial versteigert. diese geschichten gabs schon zu hauf im hardware bereich in denen die verpackungen verkauft wurden und die aussage dazu in einer fÃ¼lle von hardware details verpackt war wodurch einige kunden durch aus mal 50-100â¬ fÃ¼r eine grafikkartenverpackung bezahlt haben 
es ist und bleibt eine sauerei, aber man kann nichts dagegen machen, da einem keiner verbieten kann infomaterial zu verkaufen und wenn die kunden sich durch den threadtitel blenden lassen und zu faul sind die beschreibung zu lesen haben sie in meinen augen eine teilschuld


----------



## zaprok (20. April 2006)

Klar sollte man auf so einen Mist nicht bieten, aber worauf bietet man denn hier überhaupt??

Wenn jemand diese Auktion gewinnt (was zweifelhaft ist, weil Ebay die Auktion vorher bestimmt stoppen wird), soll er also Geld dafür bezahlen, dass er (der Höchstbietende!!!!) dem Verkäufer (von nichts!!!!) sageb darf, wie er am besten seine Mühle in Zukunft verkauft??

Ich bleibe dabei,
das jibt äscher!


----------



## KaschmirKönig (20. April 2006)

biker1967 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Rennrad...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Wer wills haben???




das ist das hässlichste madone welches ich je gesehen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bozopelli (20. April 2006)

@ zaprok:

Ist doch ganz klar und steht alles da!

Er verkauft Infomaterial zu diesem Preis. Basta

Zudem will er von Leuten, die in diese Auktion reinschauen wissen, was er in einer späteren Auktion als Sofort Kaufen Preis für das Rad ansetzen kann.

Ich denke, der hat die Infomaterial Auktion nur deshalb gestartet um ein paar Tips zu bekommen.

Das irgendein Heini auch noch (soviel) drauf bietet hat er bestimmt nicht gewollt.


----------



## zaprok (20. April 2006)

OK OK,

ich gebe mich geschlagen.  Ihr habt recht mit dem zu verkaufenden Infomaterial.

Obwohl die Auktion dann echt doppelt bescheuert ist. Der schreibt erstens schon die wichtigsten Infos (Stichwort: Infomaterial) in den Auktionstext und dann ist da zweitens ja noch die Sache mit den Tipps, die er haben möchte.

Ach so, würde mich trotzdem seeeehr wundern, wenn der vom Höchstbietenden das Geld bekäme. Es sei denn, derjenige merkt bis zum Schluss nicht, dass er auf wertloses Zeug bietet.

MfG z


----------



## daniel77 (20. April 2006)

Die Auktion für das Simplon ist absolut irreführend und genau das will der Verkäufer erreichen, ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung: das gibt Arger (und zu Recht).


----------



## swiss (20. April 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Auktion für das Simplon ist absolut irreführend und genau das will der Verkäufer erreichen, ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung: das gibt Arger (und zu Recht).



Für das kann man's ja melden.


----------



## Stefan.B (20. April 2006)

Er schreibt es ja GROSS dabei das es sich um Infomateriel handelt.Und wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.Over und aus


----------



## Beach90 (20. April 2006)

...ich war kurz davor zu bieten , glücklicherweise habe ich es mir vorher nochmal durchgelesen  
http://cgi.ebay.de/Simplon-Pride-Carbon-Dura-Ace-Profirad-KsyriumSL-NEU_W0QQitemZ8795793607QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haschoma (20. April 2006)

zieh dir mal die letzten paar posts über deinem rein, genau darum geht es gerade  ^^


----------



## cluso (20. April 2006)

Und hier wollte glaub ich einer ein bischen posen:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Moots-Mootainee...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Beach90 (20. April 2006)

oh sorry , nicht gesehen


----------



## JoolstheBear (26. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Zwei-Vollgummi-R...7235836036QQcategoryZ9198QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kitor (26. April 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Zwei-Vollgummi-R...7235836036QQcategoryZ9198QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



   

Bald soll es auch rahmen aus massivStahl geben...Die brechen dann nicht mehr...


----------



## swiss (26. April 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Zwei-Vollgummi-R...7235836036QQcategoryZ9198QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Das war früher gang und gäbe. wo ist der witz?


----------



## Stefan.B (27. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Spitzen-MTB-Full...801518807QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
No Comment


----------



## Cooler (27. April 2006)

Verkäufer: fun-und-toys ( 1792)  


Ja, mehr als ein toy ist das ja nicht...


----------



## TimvonHof (27. April 2006)

Stefan.B schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Spitzen-MTB-Full...801518807QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> No Comment


aber der hat tatsächlich schon eins verkauft.... vielleicht wollte einer ein rad für jemanden der nicht fahren will


----------



## Alex de Large (28. April 2006)

JETZT BIETEN! COOLESDESIGN FÜR DIE STYLISHE LOUNGE WOHNUNG IM AKTUELLEN LOFT STYLE! 

FÜR OPTIKTUNER EIN TRAUM! AUF JEDEN FALL BILLIGER ALS DAS ORIGINAL!!! 

MOOTS OPTIK VORBAU (mit original Rostansatz!!) 

http://cgi.ebay.de/MOOTS-OPTIK-VORB...237945769QQcategoryZ85115QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Schade daß ich schon einen hab und auch noch so viel Geld dafür zahlen mußte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamstar3 (28. April 2006)

ja ne is klar!

Aber so ein will ich auch! Das ja son supper ding!  

Oh man wie dumm kann man sein


----------



## Alex de Large (28. April 2006)

Der Typ ist auch noch Wiederholungstäter!!

Tuningteil - Eure Chance!!!

HINWEIS: ÄHNELT AUF DIE ENTFERNUNG WEIT TEUREREN KURBELN, GELLE!

WIRD UNGEPUTZT GELIEFERT (PUTZEN MÜßT SCHON IHR!) 

http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-RETRO-KU...37964090QQcategoryZ100240QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bad1080 (28. April 2006)

auch super startpreise, wie kommt man wohl darauf???


----------



## jojolintzi (29. April 2006)

den ersten brauch ich unbedingt!!!

aber vllt. ist der typ gar nicht so dumm, wie man meinen mag. sonst würde man das doch auf den schrottplatz tragen, und hier bekommt man immerhin noch n bisschen was...


----------



## BommelMaster (2. Mai 2006)

das ist echt die höhe

schaut euch auch mal die bilder an

http://cgi.ebay.de/DH-BIKE-VON-CANN...804954988QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## entlebucher (2. Mai 2006)

Nein, das glaub ich jetzt nicht! Wer macht denn sowas???????
Die Gabel wiegt doch schon doppelt soviel wie der rahmen! Der sollte bei den Hebelkräften doch sofort wegknicken, oder????

Neineinei...


----------



## Bozopelli (2. Mai 2006)

Den hatten wir schon, der hat vor 2 Wochen schonmal bersucht das Teil zu verkümmeln. Ist mittlerweile 300  günstiger geworden (von wegen Schwellenpreis und so...  )


----------



## Nose (3. Mai 2006)

Schönes Fahrrad aber leider etwas kaputt.
Zum Beispiel:
Federung unter dem Sattel kaputt da meine Tochter  zu schwer ist.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schoenes-Fahrrad...805468551QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

das bild mit tochter ist auch gut!


----------



## Bozopelli (3. Mai 2006)

"könnte aber noch weiß sein was ich nicht weiß" Er ist also Blind oder Farbenblind.

"Abholung wenn der Käfer will bis 23 Uhr kein problem." Insektensammler ist er also auch noch... *g*

Ruf da mal bitte einer an und frag nach nem Date mit seiner Tochter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hammerbusch (3. Mai 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Ruf da mal bitte einer an und frag nach nem Date mit seiner Tochter....



..aber nur, wenn der Käfer will!  


Wobei, datt ist echt ein Trumm. Unglaubliche Auktion, mein persönliches Highlight für 2006.


----------



## bad1080 (3. Mai 2006)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> das ist echt die höhe
> 
> schaut euch auch mal die bilder an
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/DH-BIKE-VON-CANN...804954988QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



voralem was soll der quatsch das rad mit 24'' lr auszustatten, wer kommt denn auf sowas??? aber wenn man sich den rest anguckt, dann wirds einem schnell klar...  

aber wenn die gabel den rahmen knickt kannst du ja ganz beruhigt sein, dafür hast du ja 9 jahre ladengarantie!


----------



## Enrgy (3. Mai 2006)

Tja, da hat dat Mädel den Sattel bis auf die Schwinge runtergeschoben und nun federt nix mehr - Papppaaaaa, mein Rad ist kapuuutttt - rabäääähhhh, will ein neues! 

Laufen würde dem Burger-Friedhof sowieso besser tun...


----------



## Bozopelli (3. Mai 2006)

Dat Ding kann eh wenn überhaupt nur noch ausfedern, da die Sattelstütze auf der Schwinge aufsteht. Ich nehm mal an, das da gar nix kaputt ist (Bis auf die Materialschäden an der Schwinge durch das Anschlagen an der Sattelstütze...


----------



## AngryApe (3. Mai 2006)

muhhahah nacher gitbs dich tochter noch gratis dazu...*grusel*


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX-Federn_W0QQitemZ7237702967QQcategoryZ100246QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

da sag ich mal nix zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojolintzi (3. Mai 2006)




----------



## Hamstar3 (3. Mai 2006)

oh dann hab ich wohl ein minderwertigs BMX-Bike,ich hab keine federung!


Aber echt mal wer is so blöd und würde dem das abkaufen!


----------



## Levty (3. Mai 2006)

Das ist kurios!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=217092


----------



## Stefan.B (3. Mai 2006)

Nose schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Fahrrad aber leider etwas kaputt.
> Zum Beispiel:
> Federung unter dem Sattel kaputt da meine Tochter  zu schwer ist.
> 
> ...



Boah,is dat´n Tier


----------



## Stefan.B (3. Mai 2006)

Stefan.B schrieb:
			
		

> Boah,is dat´n Tier



Ausserdem find ich das die Garagentore mal wieder lackiert werden könnten


----------



## RayKo (4. Mai 2006)

Und die Antwort auf die erste Bieterfrage ist auch nicht schlecht:
"Das war mal ein teueres Fahrrat 249,00 EURO"


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (4. Mai 2006)

RayKo schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Antwort auf die erste Bieterfrage ist auch nicht schlecht:
> "Das war mal ein teueres Fahrrat 249,00 EURO"



Hallo,

ich bin kein Bieter, ich wollte nur helfen.

Allerdings habe ich wenig Hoffnung!

Gruß

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## saschabecker (4. Mai 2006)

Ne Mavic-Gabel !!!!
Soso   

http://cgi.ebay.de/Doppelbruecken-F...37202455QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xxFRESHxx (4. Mai 2006)

Nose schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Fahrrad aber leider etwas kaputt.
> Zum Beispiel:
> Federung unter dem Sattel kaputt da meine Tochter  zu schwer ist.
> 
> ...


was sagt eigentlich die tochter zu der auktion?  

vieleicht sollte der anbieterin mal jemand nen link zu der auktion mit den "BMX-Federn" schicken. evtl. passen die ja.


----------



## Enrgy (4. Mai 2006)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:
			
		

> was sagt eigentlich die tochter zu der auktion?
> 
> vieleicht sollte der anbieterin mal jemand nen link zu der auktion mit den "BMX-Federn" schicken. evtl. passen die ja.


Vielleicht hätten sie besser die Tochter versteigert, kommt auf Dauer sicher billiger, die frißt denen doch die Haare vom Kopf und will demnächst zur Fettabsaugung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo!
Hier bietet ihr auf eine gut erhaltene Tunehose mit Innenlager von shimano.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Tune-Kurbel-mit-...806481839QQcategoryZ85056QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bad1080 (5. Mai 2006)

> Hallo! Hier bietet ihr auf eine gut erhaltene weitere Beschreibung und Bild am Sonnabend



aha! ne beschreibung und ein bild, ja? ist der preis nicht ein wenig hoch???  er kann sich scheinbar noch nicht so ganz entscheiden, was er eigentlich versteigern will, was!? schön auch diese andere auktion des selben verkäufers ''Nokia 6310 mit Zubehör guter Zustand aber defekt'' HAHAHAHA!!! genau! ... 



			
				xxFRESHxx schrieb:
			
		

> vieleicht sollte der anbieterin mal jemand nen link zu der auktion mit den "BMX-Federn" schicken. evtl. passen die ja.



LOL!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...30&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Cooler (5. Mai 2006)

Und was soll daran kurios sein?


----------



## Bozopelli (5. Mai 2006)

Frag ich mich auch grade...

*Ich würde gern mal wissen was er denkt, bevor er weiss was er schreibt !*


----------



## JoolstheBear (5. Mai 2006)

ähmm ... naja dirtbike ....


----------



## Beppe (6. Mai 2006)

Canyon Yellowstone, Beste Ausstattung, Top Preis! Ein Traum in schwarz mit Rot.


----------



## decolocsta (6. Mai 2006)

Krasser Preis.......


----------



## Stefan.B (7. Mai 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Krasser Preis.......



Vor allem für die Rahmenhöhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (7. Mai 2006)

Der hat glaub ich vom Boden bis oberkante Sattel gemessen


----------



## bbkhacki (8. Mai 2006)

Hmmm, verarscht uns dieser liebe Verkäufer doch nicht etwa oder? Sollt man sowas nich lieber bei Ebay melden?



> Hier bietet ihr *auf eine* gut erhaltene *weitere Beschreibung* und _Bild_...



Des hört sich für mich so an, als würd der Höchstbietende eine Beschreibung + Bild bekommen...

Ciao


----------



## DH-Ralli (8. Mai 2006)

bbkhacki schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, verarscht uns dieser liebe Verkäufer doch nicht etwa oder? Sollt man sowas nich lieber bei Ebay melden?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Tune-Kurbel-mit-...806481839QQcategoryZ85056QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Sonnabend ist auch schon vorbei und immer noch kein Bild und Beschreibung


----------



## matula (8. Mai 2006)

Rocky Mountain..... 

einstellbar für einfache fahrt für berg hoch/runter und gerader strecke 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-Bike-26-Zoll-Unisex-NEU-schwarz-silber_W0QQitemZ8804835115QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bozopelli (8. Mai 2006)

Cool, ein "Rocky" "Mountain Bike" und kein "Rocky Mountain" "Bike"...

Was es nicht alles gibt...  

Federung Mitte ist auch gut *ggg*


----------



## bad1080 (8. Mai 2006)

> Sofort Kauf auf Anfrage



LOL!!! genau so funktioniert das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (8. Mai 2006)

voll billig ey und nicht kurtz zu kriegen

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ringle-Steuersat...40351362QQcategoryZ100249QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dioXxide (8. Mai 2006)

Ist ja schon ziemlich kurz...


----------



## Boandl (8. Mai 2006)

Da war wohl die Kamera dabei, bei den 89,99 â¬


----------



## atua (8. Mai 2006)

"Der abgebildete Rahmen ist nicht Bestandteil der Auktion, wird dem Meistbietenden aber als Bonus mitgeliefert."

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Big-Hit-Big-Link-Tuningwippe_W0QQitemZ7238972299QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kuka.berlin (8. Mai 2006)

atua schrieb:
			
		

> "Der abgebildete Rahmen ist nicht Bestandteil der Auktion, wird dem Meistbietenden aber als Bonus mitgeliefert."
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Big-Hit-Big-Link-Tuningwippe_W0QQitemZ7238972299QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



 wie geil *kaputlach*


----------



## kitor (9. Mai 2006)

Naja, dann hat Käufer hinsichtlich des Rahmens keine Gewährleistungsansprüche ....ist garnicht mal so doof. Denn bieten werden die Leute natürlich auch auf den Rahmen...


----------



## Bozopelli (9. Mai 2006)

Hat er eh nicht, weil keine Gewährleistung und keine Rücknahme drin steht...


----------



## Robse (9. Mai 2006)

http://www.wortfilter.de/kuriose/diddl.htm

Man beachte den ANgebotsstand.


----------



## KingsCrown (9. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Starrgabel-DMR-T...39605868QQcategoryZ100534QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Die geilste Artikelbeschreibung seit langem. Schrömmelmonster xD


----------



## entlebucher (9. Mai 2006)

Muhahahaha! Die Gabel und die Diddlmaus 
Krieg mich nicht ein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gate (9. Mai 2006)

Der Diddl-Fan hat ja auch eine Bombenbewertung!!


----------



## bad1080 (9. Mai 2006)

> Der Verkäufer hat diese Auktion vorzeitig beendet, da der Artikel zerstört wurde und daher nicht mehr verkauft werden kann.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!  

gibts dann davon wenigstens noch fotos nachgereicht?


----------



## Stefan.B (9. Mai 2006)

gate schrieb:
			
		

> Der Diddl-Fan hat ja auch eine Bombenbewertung!!



Echt krass sowas kriegt man selten zu sehen.Aber die meisten Negativ-bewerter haben ihre Mitgliedschaft beendet


----------



## kitor (9. Mai 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Hat er eh nicht, weil keine Gewährleistung und keine Rücknahme drin steht...



Du irrst.


----------



## Bozopelli (9. Mai 2006)

Klär mich mal auf... vielleicht per PM ist ja Offtopic hier.


----------



## Hardraider (10. Mai 2006)

Zwar kein ebay, aber trotzdem lustig.

Agent Bikes - Smith - 2005 schwarz - Lackschaden

Statt 299,00 EUR
Nur 339,00 EUR
zzgl. Versandkosten

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bike/Rahmen/Dual/Dirt-Rah/Agent-Bikes-Smith-2005-schwarz-Lackschaden::4092.html


----------



## jojolintzi (10. Mai 2006)

sorry, aber du bist nich der erste der das postet. alerdings verwundert es mich schon, dass die das noch nicht geändert haben.
(dieser fred, seite 44 ; post nr 1090)


----------



## maniac_0907 (10. Mai 2006)

Ich find das hier auch nicht übel.
http://www.bayleid.de/anzeigen.php?id=137


----------



## Bozopelli (11. Mai 2006)

Solche Sachen können aber in die Hose gehen, ein Ehepaar, das aus Spass oder als Satire, ganz wie man es will seine Tochter versteigern wollte, wurde von einem übereifrigen Staatsanwalt wegen versuchten Menschenhandels angeklagt....

Also Vorsicht mit dem Nachahmen...

Wobei ich ja schon auch gerne mal ein bisschen musikalisch bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac_0907 (11. Mai 2006)

Schön ist auch der Spruch: "Bevor die irgendwo rumliegen." Sollte ich vielleicht doch noch mal im Keller schauen ob da noch irgendwas rumliegt!


----------



## dioXxide (11. Mai 2006)

Bei wem liegt das denn nicht im Keller?!


----------



## daniel77 (12. Mai 2006)

..denke das mit dem Orchester die Bierpullen gemeint sind und nicht die Mädels, nicht schlecht für 1000 Euros


----------



## Alex de Large (13. Mai 2006)

original Principia (Karton)?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alu-Rahmen-17-5-...000254567QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Enrgy (13. Mai 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> original Principia (Karton)?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Alu-Rahmen-17-5-...000254567QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Ja, original Principiakarton...


----------



## bad1080 (13. Mai 2006)

> der Rahmen war mal schwarz und wurde vor kurzem neu in Weiß von einer Lakiererei lackiert.



''rahmen ist geklaut und wurde gesandstrahlt deswegen weiss ich nicht mehr was für ein hersteller das war...''  

(ich will ja niemandem etwas unterstellen)  

das mit dem karton hat er geändert -> war wohl so zu verstehen, das der rahmen um den es geht, vor dem genannten (principia)karton steht, von welcher firma der rahmen ist steht übrigens nirgends! zum kotzen solche leute!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (13. Mai 2006)

*fahrradträger, weiblich*

http://cgi.ebay.de/AHK-Fahrradtraeg...ryZ57356QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

..m..


----------



## Bozopelli (13. Mai 2006)

Nettes Produktfoto. Sowas würd ich mir auch auf die Kupplung hängen! 

"Einige gewellte Bewertungen über die Träger (von viele)" ist auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## SpongeBob (13. Mai 2006)

Aber eigentlich kein schlechtes Teil.........


----------



## Cooler (14. Mai 2006)

"Selbstabholung in unserem Arial (kreis Freiburg / Lörrach) "


----------



## Bozopelli (14. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Attention-R...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Seht euch mal die Frage eines Interessenten an...
Fehlt nur noch die Frage nach nem Ständer und Katzenaugen für die Speichen *g*


----------



## MüsliFresser (14. Mai 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Attention-R...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Seht euch mal die Frage eines Interessenten an...
> Fehlt nur noch die Frage nach nem Ständer und Katzenaugen für die Speichen *g*



wieso, ist doch eine berechtigte frage! hab lange "gefummelt" bis ich an meinen steppenwolf tundra (reines race hardtail) nen gepäckträger für gepäcktaschen vernünftig dranbekommen habe!
meißtens erspare ich mir so die zugfahrt zur oma, und hab dafür eben ne schöne *lange* tagestour 

sven


----------



## jojolintzi (14. Mai 2006)

kann ich auch nur zustimmen. manchmal ist es selbst an einem trekkingbike nicht selbstverständlich, dass man schutzbleche o.ä. montieren kann.

(war bei dem bike von meinem vadder so, als er neue reifen drauf hatte.)


----------



## kitor (14. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/nicolai-bass-dow...811399190QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

    

49,- Versand...
2 Bewertungen
Dieser Name 

und dann

1.500,- Startgebot und alles ohne Foto....

Was allein die Auktion schon kostet....


----------



## Bozopelli (14. Mai 2006)

Das Foto konnte er sich nicht mehr leisten...


----------



## kona_stinker (15. Mai 2006)

Ein "Hardteil" für gaaaaanz große Biker (73cm Rahmenhöhe!)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Mountainbike-MB-Basic-26-Zoll-NEU-OVP_W0QQitemZ8811077975QQcategoryZ30746QQcmdZViewItem

Ausserdem wird hier noch per Hand geschaltet und nicht mit dem Fuß! (Handgangschaltung?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boandl (15. Mai 2006)

Und dazu noch *gelaserte Kratzer!* Das gibt es noch nicht mal bei Cannondale oder Rotwild!


----------



## Neu_hier (15. Mai 2006)

puhhh, ist der Rahmen schwer, was muss dann das ganze Radel wiegen  
http://cgi.ebay.de/Corratec-XT-Bike_W0QQitemZ8808600713QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stefan.B (15. Mai 2006)

kona_stinker schrieb:
			
		

> Ein "Hardteil" für gaaaaanz große Biker (73cm Rahmenhöhe!)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Mountainbike-MB-Basic-26-Zoll-NEU-OVP_W0QQitemZ8811077975QQcategoryZ30746QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ausserdem wird hier noch per Hand geschaltet und nicht mit dem Fuß! (Handgangschaltung?)



Er hat aber noch´n tolles Beik zu verkaufen 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Mountain...itemZ8807996253QQcategoryZ30745QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jojolintzi (15. Mai 2006)

der obere verkauft sogar ein bike mit schimano teilen.


----------



## maenjual (15. Mai 2006)

Neu_hier schrieb:
			
		

> puhhh, ist der Rahmen schwer, was muss dann das ganze Radel wiegen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Corratec-XT-Bike_W0QQitemZ8808600713QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 corratec halt


----------



## Hardraider (15. Mai 2006)

Neupreis 1100  ? Habs letzens bei B.O.C für 399  gesehen


----------



## Levty (15. Mai 2006)

Mit XT und der sch***s DualControl Schaltung?


----------



## dirtracer (16. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Corratec-XT-Bike_W0QQitemZ8808600713QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem[/QUOTE]

wow-sogar mit komplettem!!! xt-schaltwerk;


----------



## Bozopelli (16. Mai 2006)

Das ist ein Hardtrail" Bike, kann man damit auch Singletrails fahren oder nur Hardtrails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neu_hier (16. Mai 2006)

Aaaaaaah, Jetzt verstehe ich das gewicht des Rahmen, man be8te die Rahmengrösse


----------



## hypnosis (16. Mai 2006)

http://zoll-auktion.de/auktion/item.php?id=15a611bd2e805569021d2af38084be5d

zwar nicht von ebay 
umbau eines dual slalom bikes in ein touren fahrrad


----------



## baldur (16. Mai 2006)

Stefan.B schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat aber noch´n tolles Beik zu verkaufen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Mountain...itemZ8807996253QQcategoryZ30745QQcmdZViewItem




Ich hätte gerne zugegriffen aber ich suche eines mit Fußgangschaltung, das hier hat aber eine Handgangschaltung


----------



## gurkenfolie (17. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7238740608

bin ja dann mal auf die neue bieterliste gespannt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...2651&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_ReBay_Pr4_PcY_BID_IT


----------



## matula (17. Mai 2006)

...für zukünftige Artisten 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bmx-20-Zoll-Free...812139808QQcategoryZ22559QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dioXxide (17. Mai 2006)

Cool, ein BMX mit Scheibenbremsen, das ist ne Marktlücke.



> Ohne Speichen, WOW



Ich würd gern mal wissen wie schnell das zerbricht und wie die Discs an den Plaste Laufräder befestigt sind, viell. mit Pritt Stift?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bad1080 (17. Mai 2006)

> Das Lenkrad kann man um über 360° drehen



*gg ist ihm noch garnicht aufgefallen, dass das lenkRAD beim fahrrad garnicht rund ist??? deshalb ist es ja auch ein lenker!!!


----------



## Stefan.B (17. Mai 2006)

hypnosis schrieb:
			
		

> http://zoll-auktion.de/auktion/item.php?id=15a611bd2e805569021d2af38084be5d
> 
> zwar nicht von ebay
> umbau eines dual slalom bikes in ein touren fahrrad


Seit wann verkauft das Finanzamt Beiks? Und dann auch noch von 2 Dan(c)er


----------



## Stefan.B (17. Mai 2006)

Stefan.B schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann verkauft das Finanzamt Beiks? Und dann auch noch von 2 Dan(c)er



80 Euronen Versand???


----------



## Beff1 (17. Mai 2006)

Bike mit Unterschrift von Tom Cruise & Thomas Gottschalk

bin mal gespannt, was das bike bringt.....der Verkäufer erhofft sich sicherlich sowas wie den "Papst-Golf"


----------



## dioXxide (17. Mai 2006)

Beff1 schrieb:
			
		

> Bike mit Unterschrift von Tom Cruise & Thomas Gottschalk
> 
> bin mal gespannt, was das bike bringt.....der Verkäufer erhofft sich sicherlich sowas wie den "Papst-Golf"




Wer will schon ein Bike mit der Unterschrift von einem hyperaktiven kleinwüchsigen Scientology-Schwuppen-Gnom, der öffentlich breit tritt dass er die Nachgeburt seiner Frau essen will und wie gesund das doch sei. Wenn das Bike in Tom Cruise Kopf stecken würde, dann hätte ich eventuell geboten...


----------



## Bozopelli (17. Mai 2006)

Da steiger ich mir, unterschreibe auch noch und versteigers wieder für das doppelte.

Wer ich im Real Life bin, jetzt ratet mal...

Nur soviel: Mein Vorname ist NICHT George W.


----------



## stadtfahrer (17. Mai 2006)

nicht kurios, eher ärgerlich:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7242459372&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1

der typ bietet den rahmen jetzt zum vierten mal an.

schaut mal in seine bewertungen, und dann auf die bewertete auktion vom 09.04.06 (käufer billa79) und dort dann mal auf die gebotsliste. sieht sehr nach preistreiberei aus.
und wie oft kommt es eigentlich vor, daß ein käufer ca. ne stunde nach der auktion schon positiv wertet ????


das erste mal hatte er den rahmen vor über nem jahr drin, hat die auktion ca. 24h vor auktionsende bei etwas über 200 euro abgebrochen und den rahmen dann ca. zwei/drei wochen später für nen startpreis von 800 euro wieder reingestellt.


----------



## BlingBling (17. Mai 2006)

Da hole ich mir lieber ne Hammer oder ne Blizzard.
Was soll an dem Rahmen so besonderes sein??

Die Preise erinnern mich irgendwie an genannten die kanadischne Pendants.
Trotzdem werden die Dinger in TW gefertigt-weswegen ich für ein solches HT nie Mehr wie 300 Springen lassen würde.Quali hin oder her.
Gut,der CC-Ler bei Mir dient aber echt nur als Fahrzeug und nicht als Sportgerät.Zu filigran,Regen,Diebstahlgefahr,Winter.


----------



## Stefan.B (17. Mai 2006)

stadtfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> nicht kurios, eher ärgerlich:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7242459372&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1
> 
> ...



Einfach mal nett bei Ebay nachfragen  Hat bei mir auch schonmal geholfen


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Mai 2006)

...ja das hat sich ja nun erledigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.B (18. Mai 2006)

Jaja,was so ne Mail alles ausrichten kann


----------



## __x_cut__ (19. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Endu...811644343QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

von der brücke her müßte es ne manitou sein, steht aber fox drauf 
die befestigung des bremssattels passt allerdings auf keinen der beiden hersteller...


----------



## salzbrezel (19. Mai 2006)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaa, ich lach mich kaputt!!!!!!!!!!!
Wie geil kann man sein!







Da war ein echter Experte am Werk...






Zumal er nochn Bild hat wo es richtig rum ist


----------



## Black Evil (19. Mai 2006)

> von der brücke her müßte es ne manitou sein, steht aber fox drauf
> die befestigung des bremssattels passt allerdings auf keinen der beiden hersteller...



hähähähähä !!! Vor allem is die Gabel verkehrt rum montiert !!!


----------



## __x_cut__ (19. Mai 2006)

das hat dir der teufel gesagt!!!


----------



## AngryApe (19. Mai 2006)

hab ihn mal diskret drauf hingewiesen


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Mai 2006)

Einfach wieder mal geil....


----------



## jojolintzi (20. Mai 2006)

ha, geil!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted61137 (20. Mai 2006)

........vielleicht fährt er ja auch nur rückwärts auf dem vorderrad !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojolintzi (20. Mai 2006)

oh, da hast du natürlich recht.
komm, wir gehen uns alle beim verkäufer enschuldigen... *g*


----------



## MTB-Max (20. Mai 2006)

immer wieder traurig so geile räder in den händen von unfähigen leuten zu sehen 
aber bei nem baumarktrad wärs geil


----------



## baldur (20. Mai 2006)

Also,ich bin ja nun auch nicht grad ein Bike-Experte, aber eine Gabel falsch herum montieren.....ne, sowas schaffe noch nicht mal ich 

Ist dem denn nicht aufgefallen, das die Gabel irgendwie anders aussieht als an anderen Bikes 

Hammerhart 

Wenigstens der Sattel ist richtig rum


----------



## Big_Jim (20. Mai 2006)

dirtracer schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Corratec-XT-Bike_W0QQitemZ8808600713QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




und 11kg leichtem Alurahmen!!!


----------



## __x_cut__ (20. Mai 2006)

> ACHTUNG: Vorne am Lencker sin auf der linken seite kleine (feine kratzer) hier rechts im bild Zübehör 1 vordere kaseten krantz und semtliche Handbucher VERKAUFE Dieses Mountainbike im Auftrag Das Mountainbike ist ab zu geben da hobby auf gabe Das Rad würde aus schlislich nur in der test halle probe gefahren.



hier nochmal was aus der beschreibung, sieht man schon woher der wind weht,
ich geb mtb-max recht ...einfach nur unwürdig...


----------



## fone (21. Mai 2006)

egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (21. Mai 2006)

???



			
				fone schrieb:
			
		

> egal



ok


----------



## Zoda (21. Mai 2006)

lol 

hab nen paar richtig geile kurbeln gefunden

http://cgi.ebay.de/Raritaet-Kult-Ku...42323041QQcategoryZ100240QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bozopelli (21. Mai 2006)

Wieso lol?

Die Kurbeln sind (find ich) schön, definitiv aussergewöhnlich und auch selten.


----------



## dioXxide (21. Mai 2006)

Naja, schön passt nicht ganz, würde eher sagen leicht homo...


----------



## Stirni (21. Mai 2006)

ja die farbwahl ist alles andere als hetero


----------



## Enrgy (22. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht fährt es sich mit der Gabel falschrum viel besser... Hats schon mal jemand probiert? Außerdem ist dann der Bremssattel rechts, das sorgt für Stabilität beim Bremsen....


----------



## juchhu (22. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht fährt es sich mit der Gabel falschrum viel besser... Hats schon mal jemand probiert? *Außerdem ist dann der Bremssattel rechts, das sorgt für Stabilität beim Bremsen*....


 
Genau, und beim ersten steilen Downhill mit entsprechender Bremsaktion reißt Dir die Bremssattelbefestigung ab.


----------



## Bozopelli (22. Mai 2006)

...und klemmt sich zwischen Speichen und Gabel und bremst dadurch umso besser *fg*


----------



## VISION311 (22. Mai 2006)

Zoda schrieb:
			
		

> lol
> 
> hab nen paar richtig geile kurbeln gefunden
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Raritaet-Kult-Ku...42323041QQcategoryZ100240QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Wer hier das Gesicht verzieht, hat wohl zu Zeiten einer MAG21, Körbchenpedalen mit Bändern von Ringlé und vor der Erfindung der V-Brakes noch in die Hosen gemacht oder dümpelte als Einzeller zwischen den Beinen seines Vaters. Das ist echt mal Kult sowas, dürfte interessant sein für die Jungs der Classic-BikesFraktion.


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Mai 2006)

VISION311 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hier das Gesicht verzieht, hat wohl zu Zeiten einer MAG21, Körbchenpedalen mit Bändern von Ringlé und vor der Erfindung der V-Brakes noch in die Hosen gemacht oder dümpelte als Einzeller zwischen den Beinen seines Vaters. Das ist echt mal Kult sowas, dürfte interessant sein für die Jungs der Classic-BikesFraktion.



Jaja, die guten alten Zeiten, da taten ein manchmal die Augen weh und man fand das noch cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (22. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, und beim ersten steilen Downhill mit entsprechender Bremsaktion reißt Dir die Bremssattelbefestigung ab.


...ja, Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert. Man hält millimetergenau auf den Einschlagpunkt zu und trifft ihn zu 100%... 


PS: früher (so vor 30 Jahren) waren die Bremssättel bei den Mopeds auch vorne auf der Gabel. Und die Tauchrohre waren auch nur aus Aluguß. Setzt man noch den Querschnitt der Aufnahmen mit den Fahrzeuggewichten ins Verhältnis, müßten die Fahrradgabeln alle hoffnungslos überdimensioniert sein. So ein Moped wog schnell mal 250kg, ein heute Rad evtl. 15kg. Trotzdem sind die Aufnahmen an den Mopedgabeln nicht 16x so dick wie am Fahrrad.


----------



## RaulGonzales (22. Mai 2006)

Vor allem ist bestimmt auch das Geräusch angenehm,wenn die Bremsleitung abwechselnd an Speichen und Reflektoren anschlägt....


----------



## bad1080 (22. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> PS: früher (so vor 30 Jahren) waren die Bremssättel bei den Mopeds auch vorne auf der Gabel. Und die Tauchrohre waren auch nur aus Aluguß. Setzt man noch den Querschnitt der Aufnahmen mit den Fahrzeuggewichten ins Verhältnis, müßten die Fahrradgabeln alle hoffnungslos überdimensioniert sein. So ein Moped wog schnell mal 250kg, ein heute Rad evtl. 15kg. Trotzdem sind die Aufnahmen an den Mopedgabeln nicht 16x so dick wie am Fahrrad.



ja, aber so eine motorradgabel verkehrt herum montieren und dann bei 180 sachen auf der autobahn vollbremsung machen, will ich auch nicht probieren  

ist halt einfach nicht dafür gedacht, für die belastung die unter unsachgemässer handhabung entstehen, gibt ja auch kein hersteller garantie für - nicht umsonst wie man sieht


----------



## nikolauzi (22. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ... So ein Moped wog schnell mal 250kg, ein heute Rad evtl. 15kg. Trotzdem sind die Aufnahmen an den Mopedgabeln nicht 16x so dick wie am Fahrrad....


Eine etwas naive Annahme, nimmt man den Fahrer noch hinzu und berücksichtig, daß die Kinder heute immer dicker werden, kann das schon mal in einen ähnlichen Bereich kommen  

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Bozopelli (22. Mai 2006)

Und wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass hier in Deutschland die Schwerkraft viel geringer ist als am Nord oder Südpol bekommt die Sache nochmal ne ganz andere Perspektive.


----------



## pillehille (25. Mai 2006)

hey... sone coole Black hab ich lang net mehr gesehen...

wusste gar net das die jetzt auch welche mit dem schriftzug axel verkaufen^^

das bike


----------



## jojolintzi (25. Mai 2006)

man, das iss doch die limietierte special edition... muss ich mir sofort kaufen, vllt gibts die gabel auch ohne bike.. *g*


----------



## Stirni (25. Mai 2006)

ja ich wechsel von der sherman auf die!ne black die axel heißt ich glaub ich geh kacken nääää is das geil 

MFg


----------



## dioXxide (25. Mai 2006)

Is doch eh alles das gleiche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.bergsteiger (25. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-VO...ryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

da muss ich mich sogar als votec fan angewidert abwenden


----------



## dioXxide (26. Mai 2006)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-VO...ryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> da muss ich mich sogar als votec fan angewidert abwenden




Da weisst du jetzt, wie es all den anderen geht, wen sie das ansehen


----------



## Beck103 (26. Mai 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> Haaaaaaaaaaaaa, ich lach mich kaputt!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wie geil kann man sein!
> 
> 
> ...


*NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN*


----------



## maenjual (26. Mai 2006)

Beck103 schrieb:
			
		

> *NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN*




doch leider


----------



## pillehille (26. Mai 2006)

meine fresse, wie dumm jemand sein kann!!!


----------



## Bozopelli (26. Mai 2006)

Albert Einstein hat mal gesagt: "Es gibt 2 Dinge die unendlich sind, das Universum und die Dummheit der Menschen. Beim Universum bin ich mir noch nicht 100% sicher!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dioXxide (26. Mai 2006)

Hey, er wollter das Bike nur wendiger machen!


----------



## Invader79 (26. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht war das Bike zu lang und es passte nich mehr in den Keller, da hat Er halt die Gabel gedreht!

Find ich clever!


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Mai 2006)

iss doch logisch
Bremsgriff vorne links
Bremse  vorne rechts
Was hat er sich nur dabei gedacht?
Wahrscheinlich garnichts 
Das man hier noch keine Einbausperre erfunden hat, die so einen Schwachsinn verhindert.
Hoffentlich merkt der Käufer, daß was nicht stimmt und fährt nicht so los


----------



## swift daddy (26. Mai 2006)

... un wenn er´s net merkt wird er sich spätestens beim ersten mittleren DH ganz gewaltig auf die Fresse haun   

"Selber dumm macht Schuld" sag ich da nur


----------



## 4l3x (27. Mai 2006)

EINFACH NUR LOL


----------



## hasenheide (27. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/leichtbau-polymi...7244605411QQcategoryZ7295QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/20-Deko-Schraube...063266988QQcategoryZ57350QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Invader79 (27. Mai 2006)

hasenheide schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/leichtbau-polymi...7244605411QQcategoryZ7295QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/20-Deko-Schraube...063266988QQcategoryZ57350QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




     Der obere ist mal der Knaller, sieht ja auch zehn mal geiler aus als Carbon!     Ohauerha


----------



## Stirni (27. Mai 2006)

:
http://cgi.ebay.de/BIANCHI-NTH-FX-5...815546145QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Naja:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Alex-X-Projekt-D...817188457QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

GEILSTE FARBE:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Steppenwolf-Thor...817717905QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jojolintzi (27. Mai 2006)

beim 1ten:
1700 â¬ bei der schaltung???


----------



## Levty (28. Mai 2006)

War das schon mal da?
http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-LAMDA-MT...818416920QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan3500 (28. Mai 2006)

Joa hat wohl einer billig einen gerissenen Lambda Rahmen gekauft und mit Schrotteilen aufgepeppt


----------



## JoolstheBear (28. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> War das schon mal da?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-LAMDA-MT...818416920QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ich hab ja schon vieles gesehen , aber das Toppt alles um LÃ¤ngen ... VollspeichenrÃ¤der , Slicks , gefederter Vorbau ,Trekkingsattel und Korkgriffe auf nem DH Rahmen zusammen mit ner 100mm gabel , vÃ¶llig falschen angaben (Rock shox gabel und Xt Schaltwerk "21 gang") ...Bikepark e.t.c

Also das macht ... keinen Sinn ... wenn man sowas zusammenschrauben kann wÃ¼rde das sicher zumindest irgendwo in der Beschreibung zu erkennen sein ... das einzige was man rausliest , das der Kerl weiÃ das das nen DH rahmen is ...

Ne Plausible erklÃ¤rung gibts eigentlich nich dafÃ¼r , fÃ¼r die Beschreibung zusammen mit den Teilen ...

â¬: is euch aufgefallen das in er KettenfÃ¼hrung 3 KettenblÃ¤tter stecken   

Vielleicht nen "Restepaket" aus nem Bikeshop was der Shopbesitzer zur GeschÃ¤ftsauflÃ¶sung zusammengeschraubt hat und an nen Unbedarften vertickt hat ... aber selbst die ErklÃ¤rung is fadenscheinig ...


----------



## dioXxide (28. Mai 2006)

Wie konnte man das dem Nicolai nur antun?


----------



## Helius-FR (28. Mai 2006)

Darauf steht lebenslang Nicolai Verbot  
Wenn das Kalle sieht...


----------



## Der Nachkomme (28. Mai 2006)

Vor allem verarscht er die Leute:
Unten steht so etwas wie "komplette XT-Schaltung", dabei ist es nur Alivio...


----------



## pillehille (28. Mai 2006)

nänänä

ne was für ein Freeride bike

am besten find ich in der beschreibung die zeile

"Das Rad ist definitiv nichts für Anfänger oder Biergartenposer!"
ne das bike ist für knallharte Profis und die Whistler trails gebaut...


----------



## Bener (28. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Stahlgabel-26-wie-neu_W0QQitemZ7245114446QQcategoryZ100534QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wie strahlt man schwarz?! Versteh ich nicht...

Bin total verpulvert! 

Bener


----------



## DER PROPHET (28. Mai 2006)

)


> Joa hat wohl einer billig einen gerissenen Lambda Rahmen gekauft und mit Schrotteilen aufgepeppt


Das grenzt wirklich schon an Betrug... 

Als ob jemand den Schund haben möchte.

O-Ton: Das Bike wird nur komplett verkauft! - (Kein Einzelteile-Verkauf !!!)


----------



## SpongeBob (28. Mai 2006)

Hmm. Ideal Gabel für Anfänger im Dirt Bereich...............

Und die Suchbegriffe haben auch was für sich.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-wie-NEU-Marzocchi-Rock-Shox-ANSCHAUEN-dirt_W0QQitemZ7244260052QQcategoryZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swjo001 (29. Mai 2006)

DER PROPHET schrieb:
			
		

> )
> 
> Das grenzt wirklich schon an Betrug...
> 
> ...


Und dann noch bei Auslandskunden die PAYPAL Gebuehren auf den Kaeufer abwaelzen wollen, da koennte es Stress bei den Ebaeh Heinzen geben.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (29. Mai 2006)

Nach dem "umpulvern" wird Bike in Einzelteilen versandt.
D.h. komplette Selbstmontage durch den Käufer! ...Macht doch Spaß!


----------



## Bozopelli (29. Mai 2006)

Jungs seid doch bitte ein bisschen Vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen.

Es steht klipp und klar alles in der Beschreibung. Sowas ist vielleicht unschön, man könnte es auch als unseriöse Verkaufsmasche bezeichnen aber es ist weder Betrug noch grenzt es daran (geht juristisch sowieso nicht, es ist entweder Betrug oder nicht!).

Für mich ist es Dummheit (vielleicht grenzt es ja auch nur daran  ) auf sowas zu bieten oder einfaches Unwissen (und das ist dann auch Dummheit wenn ich ohne Hintergrundwissen nen Haufen Geld ausgebe).

Wie man schwarz strahlt weiss ich jetzt allerdings auch nicht, mann könnte eventuell versuchen ne Menge Bier und Tinte halbe halbe zu mischen und...


----------



## JoolstheBear (29. Mai 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs seid doch bitte ein bisschen Vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen.
> 
> Es steht klipp und klar alles in der Beschreibung. Sowas ist vielleicht unschön, man könnte es auch als unseriöse Verkaufsmasche bezeichnen aber es ist weder Betrug noch grenzt es daran (geht juristisch sowieso nicht, es ist entweder Betrug oder nicht!).
> 
> ...



Dann isses Betrug , genauso wie die 1000den Baumarktbomber die mit dem zusatz Downhill verkauft werden ...

Da die Bezeichnung den Einsatzbereich festlegt ist das in dem (und auch in den Baumarktfällen) grob fahrlässig ...

Im idealfall müsste man mit so ner Kiste Willingen runterheizen , sich Kräftig maulen (z.b. bei nem Durchschlag im Geröllfeld) und dann den Anbieter darauf Verklagen das das Sportgerät nicht für den DH einsatz zu gebrauchen ist ... Problem is halt nur nachzuweisen das das material tatsächlich nicht für derartige Belastungen ausgelegt ist und nicht ein Fahrfehler schuld war ... wobei keines der teile (ausser dem Rahmen) irgend eine "zulassung" vom Hersteller für DH , FR oder auch nur was MTB ähnliches hat


----------



## Folki (29. Mai 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> Dann isses Betrug , genauso wie die 1000den Baumarktbomber die mit dem zusatz Downhill verkauft werden ...



Bei Baumarkträdern gibt es inzwischen aber das Kunstwort "Look-like-MTB"
Wenn etwas ausdrücklich als Mountainbike verkauft wird, muss es sich auch gefallen lassen so verwendet zu werden - und der Hersteller muss sich entsprechenden Gewährleistungsansprüchen stellen.


----------



## bad1080 (29. Mai 2006)

pillehille schrieb:
			
		

> nänänä
> 
> ne was für ein Freeride bike
> 
> ...



arghhh!!! und dann geht sowas für 300öcken übern tresen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bozopelli (29. Mai 2006)

Quatsch!

In welchem Gesetz ist definiert, was ein DH Bike können bzw. aushalten muss? Geschweige denn, dass der Begriff DH irgendwie geschützt wäre.

Im allerhöchsten Falle könnte manne Chance haben, wenn man sich darauf bezieht, dass ein DH Bike im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch eine gewisse Geometrie und einen bestimmten Federweg haben sollte.

Als Richter würde ich jedem, der sich ein Baumarkt ein Rad kauft um damit 1. regelmässig und 2. wie ein Profi (sprich hart und kompromisslos) die Berge runterprügelt, sich dann ablegt und vor Gericht meine Zeit verplemmpert den Hintern versohlen und nach Hause schicken!!!!

Diejenigen, die gar nicht in der Lage sind, einen DH angemessen zu fahren, weil ihnen die Technik fehlt, wewrdens sowieso schwer haben, zu beweisen, dass das Rad nicht durch einen Fahrfehler kaputtgegangen ist.

Und ich wage sogar zu behaupten, dass die Baumarkträder vom Rahmen her mehr aushalten als so manches Markenrad (schwer genug dazu sind sie ja und  zusammengeschweisst werden die in den gleichen Fabriken wie ihre teureren Markenkollegen)!


----------



## biker1967 (29. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> War das schon mal da?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-LAMDA-MT...818416920QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Und die Nexave-Bremsen gehören an ein Trecking-Bike, wenns Deore gewesen wären hätt ich nix gesagt...


----------



## jojolintzi (29. Mai 2006)

so, jetzt müssen wir das alles nur noch zusamenfassen, und dann könen wir ihn mal drauf "hinweisen"...


----------



## owlschredder (29. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Hinterb...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

zu Geil xD


----------



## Lionofjudah (29. Mai 2006)

owlschredder schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Hinterb...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> zu Geil xD




...immerhin ist das Handy einba(h)n frei...

...interessant für Leute aus Wuppertal.


----------



## Deleted61137 (29. Mai 2006)

...nicht vergessen das es von nem DESIENER ist !!!


----------



## Deleted61137 (29. Mai 2006)

> War das schon mal da?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-LAMDA-MTB...cmd ZViewItem



ist das sein ernst? was ausser dem rahmen ist DH an dem bike? was soll das überhaupt darstellen mit den komponenten?   DOWN-COUNTRY-FREE-TREKKING-BIKE ??????


----------



## matula (30. Mai 2006)

....wo um alles in der Welt liegt Fachwerkstadt 


http://cgi.ebay.de/MXM-Fully-super-...819418570QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bozopelli (30. Mai 2006)

*g* Irgendwo zwischen Schilda und dem Mittelalter!


----------



## cdF600 (30. Mai 2006)

Wie hoch dürfte denn der Preis steigen damit sich der Kauf nur wegen des Rahmens lohnt (vorrausgesetzt er wäre in Ordnung)?
Wenn man den dann anständig aufbaut könnte das nicht vielleicht ein Schnäppchen sein?
Kenn mich mit Nicolai überhaupt nicht aus. Weiß bloß, dass die Bikes ziemlich teuer (und gut?) sein sollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _pa (30. Mai 2006)

neulich ist nen lambda rahmen mit vanilla rc fÃ¼r ~740â¬ weggegangen...


----------



## pillehille (30. Mai 2006)

ja aber da war bestimmt nicht der rahmen net im arsch

look!
Preisgünstige MTBs müssen nicht langweilig und bieder aussehen. Unsere CATALYST-Modelle beweisen das!

ist echt ein cooler beweis...


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. Mai 2006)

> look!
> Preisgünstige MTBs müssen nicht langweilig und bieder aussehen. Unsere CATALYST-Modelle beweisen das!
> 
> ist echt ein cooler beweis...




was soll das beweisen? das eure bikes unschön aussehen !?


----------



## herrgelb (30. Mai 2006)

..und wo mach ich den vorbau fest?


----------



## Bozopelli (30. Mai 2006)

@GT-Musa: pillehille hat glaub ich nix mit Catalyst zu tun und der Hinwes mit dem  Beweis war wohl ironisch gemeint!

@herrgelb: Das ist ein Stuntra, kann nur freihändig oder auf dem Hinterrad gefahren weden, müsste er dazuschreiben!


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. Mai 2006)

> @GT-Musa: pillehille hat glaub ich nix mit Catalyst zu tun und der Hinwes mit dem Beweis war wohl ironisch gemeint!



...hatte ich mir auch so gedacht aber wollt zur sicherheit mal nachhaken.


----------



## Vetruv (30. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-LAMDA-MT...818416920QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Eins muss man ihm schon lassen: Der Style der Fotos sind erste Sahne und der Aufbau des Beschriebs ist klasse. Da gibts gar nix zu meckern.  

Neu aufbauen kann man den Rahmen immer - viel wichtiger ist die Frage ob die Ware heiss ist oder nicht - erst Rahmennummer geben und von Falco checken lassen, dann bieten. 

_Und nein - ich unterstelle niemanden heisse Ware verticken zu wollen...._


----------



## Filosofem (30. Mai 2006)

Vetruv schrieb:
			
		

> Neu aufbauen kann man den Rahmen immer



Wurde ja schonmal geschrieben... ich sags besser nochmal:

Der Rahmen ist...

KAPUTT

... und wird nicht als defekt verkauft.

Viel Spaß beim Neuaufbau


----------



## Alex de Large (30. Mai 2006)

"S-Crash "pump machine" komplett XTR - Das Giga-Mountainbike 2006

Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers: EUR 4.495,00" 

http://cgi.ebay.de/S-Crash-pump-mac...820071151QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Noch nen Blender. Schade um die XTR-Teile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlingBling (30. Mai 2006)

Wüähähä!

Wie geil!

Zusammengerechnet:1620,-
Ende.

Grober Betrug!


----------



## dioXxide (30. Mai 2006)

Filosofem schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde ja schonmal geschrieben... ich sags besser nochmal:
> 
> Der Rahmen ist...
> 
> ...




Ist oben am Sattelrohr gerissen, das lässt sich leicht von Nicolai schweissen!


----------



## pillehille (30. Mai 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:
			
		

> @GT-Musa: pillehille hat glaub ich nix mit Catalyst zu tun und der Hinwes mit dem  Beweis war wohl ironisch gemeint!



das ist faktisch korrekt!!!
ich verbitte mir solche gedanken^^


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. Mai 2006)

das nicolai-lamda wird auch nur komplett verkauft aber erst ab einem gebot von 2850â¬ zusammengebaut !


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Mai 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> "S-Crash "pump machine" komplett XTR - Das Giga-Mountainbike 2006
> 
> Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers: EUR 4.495,00"
> 
> ...



Mal gespannt, wie sie das machen, gleichzeitig eine Julie und XTR 2006 Schalthebel zu verbauen...


----------



## Alex de Large (30. Mai 2006)

owlschredder schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Hinterb...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> zu Geil xD



wäre das nicht der "passende" Vorderbau?

http://cgi.ebay.de/SPITZEN-ALU-CARB...245529402QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

28/29 vorn + 26 hinten ist doch der Trend in den USA!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.B (30. Mai 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> wäre das nicht der "passende" Vorderbau?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SPITZEN-ALU-CARB...245529402QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 28/29 vorn + 26 hinten ist doch der Trend in den USA!



 Interressant ist auch der Artikelstandort


----------



## Schwarzwild (30. Mai 2006)

Das sind doch die beiden netten Sachsen, die früher immer mit ihren Fotos:
"Stets im Dienste der Kundenzufriedenheit" oder: "Alles für das Wohl des Volkes" auf ihren ebay-Auktionen verewigt waren (auch schon öfters in diesem Thread)


----------



## Vetruv (30. Mai 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:
			
		

> Ist oben am Sattelrohr gerissen, das lässt sich leicht von Nicolai schweissen!



Exakt.


----------



## Philiper (31. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8815628389&fromMakeTrack=true

"KNIEprotektoren von Dainese, Modell: ELBOW Guard"  

philiper


----------



## matula (31. Mai 2006)

Die absolute EXTRAVAGANZ.......

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-ALU-MTB-Bike-...816885989QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bozopelli (31. Mai 2006)

Sehr extravagant, da sind ja meine Pedale mehr wert als das ganze Bike...

Aber ruhig mal ne UVP von 1100+ ansetzen... *g*


----------



## jojolintzi (31. Mai 2006)

was das ding wohl wiegt????


----------



## Invader79 (31. Mai 2006)

Also wenn man vom Rahmen alles abschraubt könnte das ne moderne Skulptur sein die der Verkäufer im Keller selbst zusammengebrutzelt hat   

Dafür find ich die großen orangenen Katzenaugen aber sehr wertig!  Die sind ja auch von "Hermanns" loooooooooool


----------



## cdF600 (1. Juni 2006)

Der Inbegriff des Poser-Bikes!


----------



## Didi123 (1. Juni 2006)

Cannondale Super V500

Hammerhart. Musste 3x hinschauen, um den Rahmen als Super V zu erkennen...!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bad1080 (1. Juni 2006)

> Cannondale Super V500 steht seit vielen Jahren unbenutz im Keller eines alten Herren.Das Fahrrad ist fast neuwertig da es nur unter einer Plane stand. Keine Gammelspuren ,selbst die Reifen sind sehr gut.Man könnte es auch wieder auf sportlich umbauen.



LOL!!! LOL!!! LOL!!! 

habe da ein fahrrad im keller gefunden und verchecke es jetzt auf ebay! korrekt!


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juni 2006)

matula schrieb:
			
		

> Die absolute EXTRAVAGANZ.......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-ALU-MTB-Bike-...816885989QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




erinnert mich an die Traversen vom Messebau...


----------



## juchhu (1. Juni 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> erinnert mich an die Traversen vom Messebau...


 
12 $ EK pro Stk. ab Freihafen Hamburg bei Abnahme eines vollen 40 ft. Containers.


----------



## Folki (1. Juni 2006)

matula schrieb:
			
		

> Die absolute EXTRAVAGANZ.......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-ALU-MTB-Bike-...816885989QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



 
Lieeebe Kindäärrrr, 

heute zeige isch euch, wie ihr aus Papis Gartengrill und Mamis Blumenständer ein prima Mountainbike basteln könnt


----------



## matula (1. Juni 2006)

> 12 $ EK pro Stk. ab Freihafen Hamburg bei Abnahme eines vollen 40 ft. Containers.



Die Anlieferung erfolgt frei Bordsteinkante,


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8819213786&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1



GT     ? ? ?


----------



## Alex de Large (1. Juni 2006)

Endlich mal ein Vollcarbonrahmen mit vernünftigen Schweißnähten!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-ALU-Rahmen-R...246022411QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Voll der Carbon-LOOCK. Warum viel Geld ausgeben, wenns Fototapeten gibt?


----------



## jojolintzi (1. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8819213786&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> 
> 
> 
> GT ? ? ?


 
guckt n bissl nach avalance aus, aber es gibt auch n paar sachen die nciht mit nem gt übereinstimmen.
mein freund hat eins, und da ist hinten das oberrohr nicht einfach bloß so flach abgesägt, soendern abgerundet.


----------



## 4l3x (1. Juni 2006)

Ne Skareb mit 80cm Federweg  (unten bei den Fragen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (1. Juni 2006)

Finds immer wieder erstaunlich wie hochwertiges Material dermaßen verramscht wird. Warscheinlich weil die meisten die Marke nicht kennen und lieber auf Massensch*** bieten.:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7241602233&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Stefan.B (2. Juni 2006)

Ohne Worte 
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Der-Extraklasse_W0QQitemZ8820090238QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stefan.B (2. Juni 2006)

Noch son Hammer 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Germatec-GM-05-A...821757755QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2006)

Cyclarc schrieb:
			
		

> Finds immer wieder erstaunlich wie hochwertiges Material dermaßen verramscht wird. Warscheinlich weil die meisten die Marke nicht kennen und lieber auf Massensch*** bieten.:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7241602233&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


Wieso "verramscht"? Wieviel sollte der Rahmen deiner Meinung nach denn bringen? Ich finde, 200 für das Teil sind wohl genug.


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. Juni 2006)

> guckt n bissl nach avalance aus, aber es gibt auch n paar sachen die nciht mit nem gt übereinstimmen.
> mein freund hat eins, und da ist hinten das oberrohr nicht einfach bloß so flach abgesägt, soendern abgerundet.



....dachte eher an ein GT XIZANG !  (?)


----------



## jojolintzi (2. Juni 2006)

avalanche:






GT XIZANG







hm, scheinst recht zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2006)

Zum Xizang läßt sich sicher in der Classic-Ecke mehr erfahren. Da wurde schon öfter über das Teil philosophiert.
Ein Avalanche ist es aber sicher nicht.


----------



## Alex de Large (2. Juni 2006)

Eine etwas genauere Wage wäre hilfreich!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ORIGINAL-Rotwild...246539927QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Invader79 (2. Juni 2006)

Also mich würde interessieren ob das alles auch "Top in Ordnung" ist.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (2. Juni 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso "verramscht"? Wieviel sollte der Rahmen deiner Meinung nach denn bringen? Ich finde, 200â¬ fÃ¼r das Teil sind wohl genug.


Naja es ist einer der besten Stahlrahmen die es Ã¼berhaupt gibt; handgefertigt von einem der Miterfinder dieses Sports. Ich habe fÃ¼r den gleichen vor 9 Jahren 1400 DM bezahlt, gebraucht; neu hat er 2600 DM gekostet. Aber ich gÃ¶nns den Leuten ja wenn sie gÃ¼nstig gute Ware bekommen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. Juni 2006)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...822126783QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




hi-rizer + hörner !??


----------



## SixTimesNine (3. Juni 2006)

Ist kein GT!!! Finger weg, denn habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit diesem Rahmen gemacht. Sind von einer Titan-Auspuffschmiede und wurden unter dem label: Deep Ocean, verkauft. Besitzer ein Mann Namens George Lafitte. Leider konnte der keinen!!! Rahmen gerade zusammenschweissen, geschweige denn sich an die Standardmaße für z.B. Steuerrohrinnendurchmesser von 1 1/8 '' halten. Steuersätze fallen durch. (Dies beruht auf eigenen Erfahrungen)
Im übrigen hat GT immer auch sein Logo in dem hinteren Teil des Oberrohres verewigt.



			
				GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8819213786&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> 
> 
> GT     ? ? ?


----------



## Stefan.B (3. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8819795134&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## pillehille (3. Juni 2006)

wie war das? erst deutsch lernen und dann ebay-Auktionen starten?

>>BESTER MOUNTAINBIKE ALLER ZEITEN<<


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juni 2006)

Woh bihs tu main Sohnenlischd...


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. Juni 2006)

> Ist kein GT!!! Finger weg, denn habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit diesem Rahmen gemacht. Sind von einer Titan-Auspuffschmiede und wurden unter dem label: Deep Ocean, verkauft. Besitzer ein Mann Namens George Lafitte. Leider konnte der keinen!!! Rahmen gerade zusammenschweissen, geschweige denn sich an die Standardmaße für z.B. Steuerrohrinnendurchmesser von 1 1/8 '' halten. Steuersätze fallen durch. (Dies beruht auf eigenen Erfahrungen)
> Im übrigen hat GT immer auch sein Logo in dem hinteren Teil des Oberrohres verewigt.




.....dann sollte man das wohl eher bei den "vergewaltigten GTs" posten !  so ein schöner rahmen im original und dann in so ner schäbigen qualität kopiert !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (3. Juni 2006)

Stefan.B schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8819795134&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


Was ist das für ein Spinner? 
Neupreis 750  ??? 
Den Schrott gibt's neu im Supermarkt für 99 , ich glaub' ich muss ihm das mal sagen...
Auf welcher Wolke schwebt der denn...


----------



## jojolintzi (3. Juni 2006)

fst wie neu...
naja, bloÃ dass das ganze antriebssystem komplett verrostet ist... 
und wo soll man denn bitteschÃ¤n reifen fÃ¼r 150â¬ herbekommen...


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. Juni 2006)

> Was ist das fÃ¼r ein Spinner?



..einer der 750â¬ fÃ¼r so ein bike(?) ausgibt !!!!




> und wo soll man denn bitteschÃ¤n reifen fÃ¼r 150â¬ herbekommen...



...es gibt halt noch leute die den unterschied zwischen reifen und felgen nicht kennen !!


----------



## Stefan.B (3. Juni 2006)

Is halt der bester Bike aller zeiten


----------



## Bozopelli (3. Juni 2006)

Was ist denn das zwischen Oberrohr, Unterrohr und Sattelrohr da in der Mitte quasi?

Ist das ein umgestyltes Tandem?


----------



## hbGiant (3. Juni 2006)

war zwar schon aber man achte bitte auf die beschreibung der Bremsen des bikes...  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Germatec-GM-05-A...821757755QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Da sind die ganz neuen:
"SHIMANO V-BRAKE SCHEIBENBREMSEN VORN UND HINTEN" verbaut, wenn das kein hightech ist ...


----------



## Zoda (3. Juni 2006)

VISION311 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hier das Gesicht verzieht, hat wohl zu Zeiten einer MAG21, Körbchenpedalen mit Bändern von Ringlé und vor der Erfindung der V-Brakes noch in die Hosen gemacht oder dümpelte als Einzeller zwischen den Beinen seines Vaters. Das ist echt mal Kult sowas, dürfte interessant sein für die Jungs der Classic-BikesFraktion.



das lol bezog sich auf den gabel-deppen und die kurbeln fand ich wirklich geil...


----------



## jojolintzi (3. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> ...es gibt halt noch leute die den unterschied zwischen reifen und felgen nicht kennen !!


 
ich nehme doch mal an, dass jemand der den unterschied zwischen fast neu, und schrottreif nicht kennt, und auserdem der deutschen sprache nicht mächtig ist, das erst recht nicht weis, oder?

auserdem glaube ich auch so nicht, dass das zeug 150  gekostet haben soll


----------



## friesengeist70 (4. Juni 2006)

hbGiant schrieb:
			
		

> war zwar schon aber man achte bitte auf die beschreibung der Bremsen des bikes...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Germatec-GM-05-A...821757755QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



jau,
die neuen   , vielleicht sind das ja auch mechanische hydraulische seilzugbremsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2006)

4l3x schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Skareb mit 80cm Federweg  (unten bei den Fragen)






> Möchtest du eine Cross "Coutry" Gabel die leicht ist,
> 
> ein exzellentes "Schluckvermögen" und nur leichte
> 
> "Gebrauchsspure"  hat .



GENIAL..........


----------



## tvaellen (4. Juni 2006)

Willst du billisch  krass Rennrad ?
Muss tu kucken in China ! 

Ein neues Dogma mit Campa Reccord für 300 Euro ... oder
ein Colnago CF1 für 250 ... oder
ein Madone SL für 320 

Lauter SUPERSCHNÄPPCHEN bei Ebay
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZbs7225

Na gut der Verkäufer sitzt in China, aber er hat bislang keine einzige negative Bewertung 

Im Moment sind eine ganz Reihe von höchst dubiosen Angeboten aus China bei ebay.com zu finden. Alles neu angemeldete Verkäufer mit null Bewertungen. Man muss nur nach Pinarello oder Colnago weltweit suchen.
Wer traut sich ? 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## tvaellen (4. Juni 2006)

Wenn wir gerade dabei sind.
Diesen wunder-, wunderschönen Zeitfahr-Rahmen von PINARELLO gibt es derzeit in den USA zu ersteigern







Keine optische Täuschung. Der war wirklich so schief.
Hier ist das Angebot:
http://cgi.ebay.com/PINARELLO-PROLO...244798205QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich bin ja großer Fan der Marke, aber der Rahmen ist etwas misslungen, um es höflich zu formulieren


----------



## Nightfly.666 (4. Juni 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut der Verkäufer sitzt in China, aber er hat bislang keine einzige negative Bewertung
> 
> Im Moment sind eine ganz Reihe von höchst dubiosen Angeboten aus China bei ebay.com zu finden. Alles neu angemeldete Verkäufer mit null Bewertungen. Man muss nur nach Pinarello oder Colnago weltweit suchen.
> Wer traut sich ?
> ...


Ich bin am überlegen ob ich bei ebay überhaupt noch was machen soll. Hab jetzt zwar 100 Bewertungen und (bis jetz) ging alles gut, aber ich sollte vielleicht aufhören bevor irgendeine ******** passiert. Es gibt gerade im Moment so viele Gefahren und Internetforen sind voll mit Geprellten. Bsp.:
-> Nigeria Connection foppt mit gefälschten Schecks und leeren Versprechungen (gerne bei teurer Elektronik und Laptops)
-> Verkäufer schicken defekte, falsche, oder gar keine Ware
-> ebay mißbraucht das Lastschriftverfahren und bucht zuviel ab
-> PayPal (gehört zu ebay) sperrt Konten, "friert" Guthaben ein, behauptet Gelder zurückzubuchen und unterschlägt diese dann!

Es ist echt der Hammer, daß sogar ebay selbst betrügerisch aktiv wird. Wers nicht glaubt kann mal in den ebay eigenen Foren nachlesen. Dort kommen die Moderatoren nicht mehr nach mit dem Löschen und nur noch das schlimmste wird gelöscht (beispielsweise wenn jemand zum Rechtsanwalt rät).


----------



## decolocsta (4. Juni 2006)

Hatte oder besser habe immernoch Probleme mit der nigeria Connection, Ebay slber warnen in ihren Foren davor aber mir können die seit über 1,5 Monaten mein Geld nicht zurückerstatten.....

Werde nur mit vorgefertigen Mails abgespeist, und habe das gefühl das sich keiner um mich kümmert......

werde in Ebay nix großes mehr verkaufen, nur kleine geschäfte, wie hier und da mal ein PS2 Spiel oder so.


----------



## Bozopelli (4. Juni 2006)

Versand nur nach Geldeingang auf dem Konto und fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (4. Juni 2006)

Richtig. Oder sollen z.b. en Screensot von der Online Überweisung schicken oder so...


----------



## 4l3x (4. Juni 2006)

Wer sich so ein ding kauft muss doch schwul sein? oder?
222,22â¬ fÃ¼r so ein dreck! Das teuerste wird der hinterreifen sein 
Hier ist der MÃ¼ll versteckt


----------



## Nightfly.666 (4. Juni 2006)

4l3x schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig. Oder sollen z.b. en Screensot von der Online Überweisung schicken oder so...


na bei Dir würde ich gerne mal was ersteigern 
Ne aber Spaß bei Seite: Das Geld muß da sein und zwar auf dem Bankkonto und sonst nirgends. Was ich auch gelernt habe: Niemals als erster bewerten. Schon öfter kamen dann irgendwelche Trottel im Nachhinein, nach dem alles gelaufen war und drohten mit schlechter Bewertung, wenn sie keinen Preisnachlaß bekommen. 
Bspw. habe ich mal eine Zeitschrift versteigert und das arme Würstchen war ganz überrascht, daß diese gebraucht war. Er hat seine 2 EUR dann wieder bekommen und durfte sein Heft trotzdem behalten. Seither gilt für mich: Entweder bewerte ich als zweites oder gar nicht. 
Insgesamt macht mir das ganze aber keinen Spaß mehr wenn die Leute jeglichen Stolz und Ehre missen lassen, sobald sie ein paar Cent rausschlagen können. So macht man doch keine Geschäfte.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (5. Juni 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,419725,00.html


----------



## Deleted61137 (5. Juni 2006)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/gt-zaskar-pro_W0QQitemZ8823742380QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




??????


----------



## jojolintzi (5. Juni 2006)

wir sind nicht alle so gt begeistert wie du-klär uns auf!
(oder hab ich da was in der beschreibung überlesen?)


----------



## Filosofem (5. Juni 2006)

Aus der Zeit, aus der der Rahmen stammen müsste (siehe: keine Disc-Ausfaller) kann es eigentlich nur Zaskar LE und Zaskar geben. Zaskar-Rahmen haben ausserdem einen geraden OR-Abschluss. Mehr fällt mir auf die Schnelle auch nicht ein.


----------



## Deleted61137 (5. Juni 2006)

...naja...soweit ich das weiss ist bei nem ZASKAR das ende vom oberrohr platt und bei dem ist es rund.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Juni 2006)

Das Trekking-Nicolai ist eben für 800 weggegangen. Wenn wirklich nur ein kleiner Riß im Sitzdom ist, läßt sich das sicher halbwegs vernünftig richten, evtl. kann man den Dom sogar tauschen, ich kenn die Kiste nicht.


----------



## DiSc (5. Juni 2006)

....vielleicht hat der Verkäufer inzwischen selbst gemerkt, das sein Rahmen 
doch nicht das ist, was ihm im März bei eBay verkauft wurde
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7229753311

Gruß
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bozopelli (5. Juni 2006)

Es wurde ihm nicht verkauft, er hat denselben (oder auch den gleichen) Rahmen schonmal verkauft.

Vielleicht hatte er nen Kollegen als Mindestgebotpreistreiber drauf angesetzt...

Oder er har mehrer davon.

Auf jeden Fall hat er noch nicht mal den Auktionstext angepasst.


----------



## Stefan.B (5. Juni 2006)

Man beachte den Neupreis        
http://cgi.ebay.de/WIE-NEU-HAMMER-F...821810619QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stirni (5. Juni 2006)

kann doch sein...


----------



## Krabbenkoenig (5. Juni 2006)

Vorbau.    
http://cgi.ebay.de/EASTON-EA-70-VORBAU-NEU_W0QQitemZ7246982569QQcategoryZ85115QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## biker1967 (5. Juni 2006)

Welcher unterschied besteht zwischen diesem:
http://cgi.ebay.de/gt-zaskar-pro_W0QQitemZ8823742380QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
und diesem hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7229753311


----------



## Levty (5. Juni 2006)

ebay" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:
			
		

> Länge 130 mm



...schwach...


----------



## biker1967 (5. Juni 2006)

Krabbenkoenig schrieb:
			
		

> Vorbau.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/EASTON-EA-70-VORBAU-NEU_W0QQitemZ7246982569QQcategoryZ85115QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


gibts die Vorbauhalterin auch dazu?


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. Juni 2006)

> Welcher unterschied besteht zwischen diesem:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/gt-zaskar-pro_W0Q...cmd ZViewItem
> und diesem hier:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=7229753 311




...der eine hats vom andern und verkauft es jetzt weiter weil es sein kollege war und den keiner überboten hat.deswegen versuchen die es jetzt andersrum nochmal in der hoffnung das es diesmal klappt.

nehm ich mal so an.will denen ja nix unterstellen.


----------



## DiSc (6. Juni 2006)

...so direkt wollte ich es nicht sagen, aber gedacht habe ich das Gleiche 

Gruß
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (6. Juni 2006)

Krabbenkoenig schrieb:
			
		

> Vorbau.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/EASTON-EA-70-VORBAU-NEU_W0QQitemZ7246982569QQcategoryZ85115QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


"Schaut auch meine anderen Artikel an"


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Race-Face-Monkey...46839030QQcategoryZ100243QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Race Face ??


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Brems-Schalthebe...246101677QQcategoryZ77610QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


9-fach ??


----------



## _pa (7. Juni 2006)

Krabbenkoenig schrieb:
			
		

> Vorbau.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/EASTON-EA-70-VORBAU-NEU_W0QQitemZ7246982569QQcategoryZ85115QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



wie geil vorallem die beschreibung ist und dazu "passt":
um 6° drehbar, gewicht ca 135gramm, durch oberflächenbehandlung extrem widerstandsfähig.....


----------



## jim_schabernack (7. Juni 2006)

_pa schrieb:
			
		

> wie geil vorallem die beschreibung ist und dazu "passt":
> um 6° drehbar, gewicht ca 135gramm, durch oberflächenbehandlung extrem widerstandsfähig.....




... ist doch inhaltlich ok ... die Vermarktung sicher ..nun ja "fragwürdig"


----------



## clmns (7. Juni 2006)

_pa schrieb:
			
		

> wie geil vorallem die beschreibung ist und dazu "passt":
> um 6° drehbar, gewicht ca 135gramm, durch oberflächenbehandlung extrem widerstandsfähig.....




Ich würde gerne Detailaufnahmen von der schonenden Lenkerklemmung sehen.


HOHOHO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neu_hier (8. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Brems-Schalthebe...246101677QQcategoryZ77610QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 9-fach ??



Wieso nicht? gabs damals noch kein 9-fach?


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. Juni 2006)

9-fach XTR gabs erst ab der M952er(951er?) reihe.die sollten eigentlich 7-fach oder sogar 8-fach sein.


----------



## AS-R (8. Juni 2006)

handelt sich sicherlich um 8-fach.
1997 kam die erste graue raus, damals auch noch 8-fach.
erst 1999 kam 9-Fach


----------



## janos (8. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-S...246992324QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


mfg janos


----------



## hardcoreidiot (8. Juni 2006)

XTR mit 8-fach schaltung? Is das net eher ungewöhnlich?


----------



## hardcoreidiot (8. Juni 2006)

schuldigung hat sich erledigt


----------



## Sawa (8. Juni 2006)

janos schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-S...246992324QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> mfg janos





Ähh ja???

Was ist daran komisch??  Also nutze die Chance und kläre mich Senior mal auf


----------



## Deleted61137 (9. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/VOTEC-mountainbike_W0QQitemZ8823512915QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


...mit echt schafspelz...


----------



## Neu_hier (9. Juni 2006)

AS-R schrieb:
			
		

> handelt sich sicherlich um 8-fach.
> 1997 kam die erste graue raus, damals auch noch 8-fach.
> erst 1999 kam 9-Fach



Ja, er hat auch ein Bemerkung in grossen, roten Lettern hinzugefügt.

So weit ich weiss gabs auch keine XTR mit 7-fach, oder?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Juni 2006)

Das erste XTR, war das RD-M900, und das war auch schon 8 Fach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojolintzi (9. Juni 2006)

die hamm ja damals sochn edel ausgeguckt....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Juni 2006)

Stimmt ich fahre meins heute noch


----------



## Free-Rider (9. Juni 2006)

Sawa schrieb:
			
		

> Ähh ja???
> 
> Was ist daran komisch??  Also nutze die Chance und kläre mich Senior mal auf



Es heißt halt mal Switch und nicht Switsch, mein Sonnenlicht!


----------



## gummikuh (9. Juni 2006)

das VOTEC ist der Hammer!!! Ich denke, ich bau meins auch um!

;-)


----------



## gummikuh (9. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/VOTEC-mountainbike_W0QQitemZ8823512915QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> ...mit echt schafspelz...




... wie gesagt der Hammer!


----------



## Deleted61137 (9. Juni 2006)

> So weit ich weiss gabs auch keine XTR mit 7-fach, oder?




stimmt! XTR begann damals mit der 8-fach  M900 reihe


----------



## bad1080 (9. Juni 2006)

gummikuh schrieb:
			
		

> das VOTEC ist der Hammer!!! Ich denke, ich bau meins auch um!
> 
> ;-)



sind das sektkorken als barplugs?


----------



## dioXxide (9. Juni 2006)

Votec halt...


----------



## JoolstheBear (10. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Helius-D...821806040QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dioXxide (10. Juni 2006)

Das geilste daran ist das:


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Juni 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:
			
		

> Das geilste daran ist das:



Ich habe noch nie was geileres gesehen


----------



## Bozopelli (10. Juni 2006)

"Alle meine Auktionen enden immer Montags oder Dienstags (diesmal Sonntag) gegen 21 Uhr !"

Der Satz ist auch so unnötig wie die Fortpflanzungsorgane des Papstes...


----------



## pillehille (10. Juni 2006)

Hi internatinal bidders - sorry - only shipping within germany !!!!

mein englisch lerer wird sich freuen^^


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Juni 2006)

pillehille schrieb:
			
		

> Hi internatinal bidders - sorry - only shipping within germany !!!!
> 
> mein englisch lerer wird sich freuen^^




Dein Deutschlehrer auch


----------



## zedek (10. Juni 2006)

und was lärnen wir darum, ebay die größte comedyseite im netz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillehille (10. Juni 2006)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Deutschlehrer auch




in klausuren benutze ich meistens keine tastatur bei der das "h" net immer funzt


----------



## bad1080 (10. Juni 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:
			
		

> Das geilste daran ist das:



klaro, für den notorischen bergabhinterradbremsezieher  bringts bestimmt voll - wenn genug wärmeleitpaste dazwischen ist


----------



## XcorebertX (10. Juni 2006)

bad1080 schrieb:
			
		

> klaro, für den notorischen bergabhinterradbremsezieher  bringts bestimmt voll - wenn genug wärmeleitpaste dazwischen ist



hm, wenn schon ne automatik verbaut ist, dann ist da auch noch platz für ne wasserkühlung


----------



## bad1080 (10. Juni 2006)

yo, die funzt aber nur bei angeschlossenem laptop, dann läuft aber auch das gps ohne probs, solange wifi verfügbar


----------



## 4l3x (10. Juni 2006)

ich hätte hier noch so dinger hier rumm liegen, die kann er dann neben drauf bappen


----------



## DaBoom (11. Juni 2006)

Mal was Nettes bei ebay gefunden:

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZoliver7755

S** sells!


----------



## exego (11. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7626122845

das könnte doch die lizenz zum gelddrucken sein... oder?


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juni 2006)

DaBoom schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was Nettes bei ebay gefunden:
> 
> http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZoliver7755
> 
> S** sells!



Den hatten wir schon vor 5 Tagen...


----------



## jojolintzi (11. Juni 2006)

exego schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7626122845
> 
> das könnte doch die lizenz zum gelddrucken sein... oder?


 
iss ja ne ganz schön aufwendige konstruktion.. 
wie viele hundert ingenieure etc. da wohl wie viele tage dran gearbeitet haben???


----------



## Storck74 (11. Juni 2006)

exego schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7626122845
> 
> das könnte doch die lizenz zum gelddrucken sein... oder?



Bei dem Startpreis  wie viele man da wohl verkaufen muß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bozopelli (11. Juni 2006)

Wenn du Streng nach Gebrauchsmusterschutz nachbaust und die Dinger fÃ¼r 50.-â¬ im Direktvertrieb verkaufen kannst ca 750 StÃ¼ck...


----------



## Storck74 (11. Juni 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du Streng nach Gebrauchsmusterschutz nachbaust und die Dinger für 50.- im Direktvertrieb verkaufen kannst ca 750 Stück...



Und das Material um die 750 Stück zu bauen bekommst du wohl für Lau


----------



## Exekuhtot (11. Juni 2006)

Wie geil ist das denn? Selten so gelacht.


----------



## Exekuhtot (11. Juni 2006)

Mal schauen, was das noch bringt!!! :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7247905364&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## hbGiant (12. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7221470944&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

marthon race, selbstverständlich für für 4X,Dirt Jump,Street,Dual,Downhill oder Freeride .... wie der name halt schon sagt


----------



## Deleted61137 (12. Juni 2006)

> Mal schauen, was das noch bringt!!! :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...MEWA:IT&rd=1




Was ist daran kurios ???


----------



## Bozopelli (12. Juni 2006)

Ist selten aber sehr schön und erziel deshalb nen schönen Wiederverkaufswert. Aber sonderlich kurios find ichs auch nicht..

Hab noch das gefunden: (hat aber nix mit Bikes zu tun..)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jungfrau-Maria-Sandwich#Kuriose_Versteigerungen


----------



## Exekuhtot (12. Juni 2006)

Da hatte ich wohl den Thread vertauscht, sollte eigentlich in den " Manche investieren in Gold andere in.... "-Thread.

Sorry


----------



## Zoda (12. Juni 2006)

mein gott so ein schwerer schrott...

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-6SPEICHEN-DE...248758134QQcategoryZ81669QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (12. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-Bremsschei...ryZ85107QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## El Estropajo (12. Juni 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:
			
		

> Das geilste daran ist das:





hatte mir auch schonmal überlegt nen kühlkörper auf ne scheibenbremse zu bauen. falls funktioniert is es doch ganz cool


----------



## pillehille (12. Juni 2006)

Zoda schrieb:
			
		

> mein gott so ein schwerer schrott...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-6SPEICHEN-DE...248758134QQcategoryZ81669QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




das wäre doch was für den ersteigerer von dem Nicolai Lamda trekking-renn-downhill Bike
NICOLAI LAMDA

das wäre noch ein extremes visuelles upgrade


----------



## dioXxide (12. Juni 2006)

El Estropajo schrieb:
			
		

> hatte mir auch schonmal überlegt nen kühlkörper auf ne scheibenbremse zu bauen. falls funktioniert is es doch ganz cool



Wozu ein Kühlkörper auf der Bremse??? Das ist ja der grösste Schwachsinn, den ich je gehört habe. Willst mit Martas DH fahren?


----------



## jojolintzi (12. Juni 2006)

Zoda schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-Bremsscheiben-160mm-fuer-6-loch-nur-80-g-leicht_W0QQitemZ7246771624QQcategoryZ85107QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
der hat ja nur titan zeugs im angebot.


----------



## decolocsta (12. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8433106471&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA


So ein Idiot, ups, das bin ja ich , jungs schön bieten, mit bischen Fantasie kann man die scham meiner ex riechen, keine Angst die war Sexy und Sauber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (12. Juni 2006)

> mein gott so ein schwerer schrott...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-6SPEICHEN-DES...cmd ZViewItem




ist schwerer schrott...da hast du recht...aber wo ist das kuriose daran ?




> http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-Bremsscheib...QQcmdZViewItem




....und weiter?was ist damit?


wo sind die wirklich komischen und kuriosen sachen???


----------



## mightyEx (13. Juni 2006)

Plüschalarm on

Hier kommt Flauschie.

Plüschalarm off

Sogar mit Tasche für Funk-Türgong etc.  .


----------



## dioXxide (13. Juni 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8433106471&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA
> 
> 
> So ein Idiot, ups, das bin ja ich , jungs schön bieten, mit bischen Fantasie kann man die scham meiner ex riechen, keine Angst die war Sexy und Sauber...



Jaja, von wegen Ex, du passt nur nicht mehr in den Tanga!!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Juni 2006)

mightyEx schrieb:
			
		

> Plüschalarm on
> 
> Hier kommt Flauschie.
> 
> ...


----------



## jojolintzi (13. Juni 2006)

mightyEx schrieb:
			
		

> Plüschalarm on
> 
> Hier kommt Flauschie.
> 
> ...


 
der wollte warsch. bloß die immensen rahmenschäden decken!! 
kann man das ding notfalls auch n die waschmaschiene stopfen??


----------



## Stirni (13. Juni 2006)

nach jedem ride einmal durchsaugen bitte! 

MFg


----------



## decolocsta (13. Juni 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, von wegen Ex, du passt nur nicht mehr in den Tanga!!!




Stimmt, hab etwas zugelegt um die Hüften rum


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. Juni 2006)

> ....wer "Flauschie" fährt zieht alle blicke auf sich.....



sieht aus wie ein Draq-Queen-Bike !!!


----------



## mightyEx (13. Juni 2006)

jojolintzi schrieb:
			
		

> kann man das ding notfalls auch n die waschmaschiene stopfen??



Aber nich vergessen - nur 30° Wäsche, sonst läufts ein  .


----------



## Knuut (14. Juni 2006)

Einen hab ich noch
http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Dual-Freeride_W0QQitemZ8828466689QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojolintzi (14. Juni 2006)

uhhh!
guckt euch mal den zu von der vb an...
und sowas traut der sich auch noch reinzustellen....


----------



## Deleted61137 (14. Juni 2006)

http://search.ebay.de/search/search...1&shortcut=0&from=R41&query=kurios&category0=


----------



## dioXxide (14. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> http://search.ebay.de/search/search...1&shortcut=0&from=R41&query=kurios&category0=



Du bist der Held, dass darauf niemand vorher kam...


----------



## Jaypeare (15. Juni 2006)

Was ist denn dieses:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ8823773137QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BlingBling (15. Juni 2006)

Jaypeare schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn dieses:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ8823773137QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



  

Antikinematischer Rahmen Modell " Wubbel Wabbel"   



Nee,im Ernst-> :kotz:


----------



## Bozopelli (15. Juni 2006)

Ca 30 km gefahren und ca 2000KM pro Jahr in der Garage gestanden, Laufleistung insgesamt also ca 30030 KM


----------



## Alex de Large (15. Juni 2006)

Ohne Worte:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kona-rahmen-mit-...249735668QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stefan.B (15. Juni 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Worte:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Kona-rahmen-mit-...249735668QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



 Meine Fresse


----------



## El Estropajo (15. Juni 2006)

ich hoffe mal das noch nicht gepostet war http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7249539237&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:DE:1&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (15. Juni 2006)

El Estropajo schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe mal das noch nicht gepostet war http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7249539237&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:DE:1&rd=1




Geil, mit Antriebsschwinge


----------



## Deleted61137 (15. Juni 2006)

ein fully für nen fuffi !!



> Es ist eine Möglichkeit auszubrechen.



eher eine zum erbrechen !


----------



## jojolintzi (16. Juni 2006)

hihi, 

"...vertiggestellt..."

p.s. wo will man an dem schaft nen vorbau befestigen??


----------



## Bozopelli (16. Juni 2006)

jojolintzi schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. wo will man an dem schaft nen vorbau befestigen??



Es gab auch schon Systeme zur Vorbaubefestigung VOR dem AHeadset


----------



## Storck74 (16. Juni 2006)

El Estropajo schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe mal das noch nicht gepostet war http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7249539237&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:DE:1&rd=1




 Sehe ich das falsch oder hat das "ding" hinten auf beiden seiten scheibenbrems aufnahmen ?


----------



## Bozopelli (16. Juni 2006)

Siehst du Falsch, ich denke das sind Befestigungen für Gepäckträger oder Schutzbleche... Die Abstände sehen mir nicht nahc IS 2000 aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuut (16. Juni 2006)

Sind keine Scheibenbremsaufnahmen. Ist die Halterung für Schutzbleche ;O)


----------



## Alex de Large (16. Juni 2006)

Kann man tatsächlich so ahnungslos sein???

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Rennrad-...250023532QQcategoryZ32509QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted61137 (16. Juni 2006)

das ding hat bestimmt selbstmord begangen und die räder sind so schnell wie möglich weg gerollt !!!


----------



## jojolintzi (17. Juni 2006)

issn aldi bike, das einfach ausnandergebaut wurde.
der erhofft sich warsch. durch einzelteilverkauf mehr geld zu bekommen, als er dafür augegeben hat. (wenn er alles verscherbelt hat er sein ziel warsch. auch erreicht..)


----------



## Neu_hier (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

zwar nicht Ebay, aber lustig/kurios allemal.

Also geht mal auf:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/trainingsplaner/einsteiger

Ja da ist ein Trainingsplan von der mb... rechts unten gibt es 3 Praxistipps:

- Wintertraining
- Was und wie Profis im Winter trainieren
- Vorsicht Pollenalarm

einfach einen der 3 mal anklicken   

Da hat jemand wohl mit Copy und Paste gearbeitet


----------



## Cooler (18. Juni 2006)

Die Seite geht gar ned. Klickt man auf Wintertraining kommt Server nicht gefunden....


----------



## Bozopelli (18. Juni 2006)

Ich krieg ne Weiterleitung auf apache.org

Ist wohl ein Fehler im PHP Script...


----------



## GlanDas (18. Juni 2006)

ich bekomm nen WIkipedia page mit "Webserver"


----------



## Neu_hier (18. Juni 2006)

Aha, also ich werde auch auf Wikipedia weitergeleitet und sehe einen Eintrag in dem erklärt wird was ein Webserver ist  

War Gestern deswegen sehr überrascht  habe schon einen rosa Hasen gesucht ... aber nein nur ein Wiki Eintrag


----------



## Tifftoff (19. Juni 2006)

Mit dieser Latex Hosemal an einem Rennen teilnehmen und die Blicke geniessen. Ob die auch atmungsaktiv ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (19. Juni 2006)

atmungsaktiv? Nein nicht wirklich, oder?  
das is eher fürn rollenspiel im bett geeignet! 
Ausserdem wenns nass ist rutscht man bestimmt aufm sattel schön hin und her...


----------



## pillehille (19. Juni 2006)

da steht für sie und ihn!!!

das muss doch weh tun...
ich meine ich hab mich jetzt noch net in so ein ding reingezwängt aber datt drückt doch wie sau an den besten stücken, oder net?


----------



## Don Raul (19. Juni 2006)

El Estropajo schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe mal das noch nicht gepostet war http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7249539237&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:DE:1&rd=1



_"# Der bewährte vollaktive und maximal entkoppelte EFG-Hinterbau hat viel zu bieten:
Optimierte Dämpfungs-Performance - Die Positionsabhängige gewindestufen-federung verstärkt sich im Laufe des Einfedervorgangs und sorgt so für
eine noch bessere Bodenhaftung des Hinterrades über geringe Bodenunebenheiten - ohne gleich durchzuschlagen, wenn es mal heftig wird.
Effektive Federweg-Ausnutzung - Das Federvolumen ist speziell für optimiertes Federungsverhalten unter allen Bedingungen ausgelegt.
#Niedriger Schwerpunkt & zentrale Gewichtsverteilung
# Überlegene Kontrolle - Das voll aktive Federung-System ermöglicht jederzeit optimale Bodenhaftung der Reifen,
 völlig unbeirrt von Antriebs- oder Bremskräfte. Das von anderen Bikes bekannte Verhärten und Eintauchen der Federung,
wenn gebremst oder heftig angetreten wird, ist ihm vollkommen fremd."_

Besser kann man einen Baumarkt-fully-Rahmen nicht verkaufen!!


----------



## Mais (19. Juni 2006)

was ist vor allem eine "vollaktive federung" 
hat die motoren eingebaut und ne künstliche intelligenz?


----------



## Don Raul (19. Juni 2006)

Das ist das Stichwort! Künstliche Intelligenz! Irgendwann werden die Federungen dann so intelligent sein das sie sich gegen den Menschen auflehnen und eines Tages werden sie die Weltherrschaft an sich reissen und die Menschen zu ihren Untertanen machen.

Darum: Keine Macht den Federungen mit künstlicher Intelligenz!!


----------



## salzbrezel (20. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-marath...50713294QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



> Er kam, er sah, er überbietete !



Hihi, er "überbietete"...
Ich glaube nicht, dass das Absicht ist. 

Gruß...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Juni 2006)

wow, das ist so super witzig das lasse ich mir auf ein T Shirt drucken


----------



## Riddick (21. Juni 2006)

Shimano Fahrrad  

http://cgi.ebay.de/shimano-fahrrad_W0QQitemZ8831932339QQcategoryZ85081QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Don Raul (21. Juni 2006)

Boah,was für ein heisser schlitten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (21. Juni 2006)

Diese riesigen Ganganzeigen bewundere ich immer wieder in den Baumärkten!


----------



## matula (21. Juni 2006)

Downhillwaffe

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Dual-Freeride_W0QQitemZ8828466689QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juni 2006)

matula schrieb:
			
		

> Downhillwaffe
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Dual-Freeride_W0QQitemZ8828466689QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



hatten wir doch schon, ist gerade mal eine Woche und 36 Posts her


----------



## Stefan.B (21. Juni 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Shimano Fahrrad
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/shimano-fahrrad_W0QQitemZ8831932339QQcategoryZ85081QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Deütsche Sprache,schwere Sprache


----------



## pillehille (21. Juni 2006)

CUBE XC PRO

warum sind bitte bei der auktion nicht die komponenten angegeben?
Wie man auf dem Bild erkennen kann handelt es sich ja offensichtlich nicht um die orginal ausstattung...

anstatt XT Kurbel LX und der Dämpfer ist auch kein Manitou Swinger 4 way...

die gabel ist bestimmt ne Judy TT oder so....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Juni 2006)

und keiner hat Flauschie gekauft   100â¬ waren wohl zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sawa (21. Juni 2006)

Kein Profi Biker aber vielleicht gehörte das "gesuchte" Bike ja mal einem anderen.....


----------



## Deleted61137 (22. Juni 2006)

1. http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Fully-XCR-100...3QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


2. http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Fully-XCR-100...0QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pillehille (22. Juni 2006)

naja kann doch sein, dass man 2 von den dingern rumfliegen hat...

die Lenker-Vorbau Variationen werden auch immer ausgefallener, auÃerdem ist es bei nÃ¤sse bestimmt super mit dem bike zu bremsen
Julie Scheibe vorne und HS33 hinten

auÃerdem ist der folgende satz auch super

>>Habe das Rad auch erst ersteigert ist mir aber leider zu klein<<

also ich hab mir noch nie 2 baugleiche RÃ¤der ersteigert die dann beide zu klein waren...
wo die Parts die den Neupreis von 2800â¬ rechtfertigen geblieben sind weiÃ wohl auch keiner...


----------



## Deleted61137 (22. Juni 2006)

vorbau und hörner kombo sieht wirklich sehr unschön aus.
glaub nicht das der 2 davon hat.

was wäre wenn aufs eine geboten wurde und der andere sofort gekauft wird obwohl es ja ein und das selbe fahrrad ist.muss er dann noch eins auftreiben oder kann er die eine auktion mit geboten einfach beenden wenn es sofort gekauft wird !?


----------



## pillehille (22. Juni 2006)

er könnte sie nur beenden wenn er sagt der artikel wurde zerstört

hatte ich einmal bei nem t-Shirt
auf einmal hatt der typ das wieder rausgenommen und gesagt das t-Shirt wäre zerstört worden...
ich glaube nur so kann man ne auktion abbrechen wo gebote bereits abgegeben wurden


----------



## Beck103 (22. Juni 2006)

heute: http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Hot-Coffee-Getraenkewaermer-fuer-USB-HEISS-NEW_W0QQitemZ6892489329QQihZ013QQcategoryZ132027QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
morgen Ceran platten...


----------



## biker1967 (22. Juni 2006)

Beck103 schrieb:
			
		

> heute: http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Hot-Coffee-Getraenkewaermer-fuer-USB-HEISS-NEW_W0QQitemZ6892489329QQihZ013QQcategoryZ132027QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> morgen Ceran platten...


So ein Ding hab ich hier auch zuhaus. Wenn ich den in de pc einstecke, geht er gleich wieder aus, weil die spannung ned stimmt. Scheiß Ding


----------



## Bozopelli (23. Juni 2006)

@pillehille: Du musst versichern, dass der Artikel zerstört wurde (kann ja alles mal beim rumtragen oder einpackversuchen runterfallen oder einfach im Betrieb den Geist aufgeben oder dass er dir nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht (in der Regel  wohl weil er geklaut wurde, Verkauf an anderer Stelle zählt glaub ich nicht, wird sich dir aber auch nur schwer nachweisen lassen...).


----------



## Metalbeast (23. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> 1. http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Fully-XCR-100...3QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Fully-XCR-100...0QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Er hat das zweite doch beendet weil beim Mindest-/Startpreis ein Fehler war.


----------



## Alex de Large (23. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Chron...5QQihZ016QQcategoryZ85056QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Flecken von der Polstercreme!??

Manche Leute sind echt schmerzfrei. Oder würdet Ihr Eure gebrauchten Slipeinlagen bei ebay anbieten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cooler (23. Juni 2006)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiigiiiiiiiiit


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Juni 2006)




----------



## Katzenjammer (23. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/TITAN-Rahmen-Red...8QQihZ005QQcategoryZ22559QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Katzenjammer (23. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Juni 2006)

der sucht doch nur nach einem neuen Stecher


----------



## friesengeist70 (23. Juni 2006)

Katzenjammer schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/TITAN-Rahmen-Red...8QQihZ005QQcategoryZ22559QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




moin,

will der im oberen bild mit dem teil in den krieg ziehen, der sieht ja aus wie rambo für arme


----------



## Enrgy (23. Juni 2006)

Kann mir richtig vorstellen, wie er da mit 50-Baumarkt-Elektroschweißgerät rangegangen ist. 
"Funken tuts ja, aber warum krieg ich keine Naht hin, verdammt?" 

Exxtrem-Auweia sag ich da nur. Man kann ihm nur zugute halten, daß er die Fehler ausgiebig beschreibt (wenn auch nicht in der Überschrift) und bebildert.


----------



## Bozopelli (23. Juni 2006)

Jo, 10000 Watt aber keinen Funken in der Birne um die lampe zum Glühen zu bringen.... *g*

Hätte sich rechter mal informiert, wie man Titan schweissen kann...

Hätte es ja gleich mit ein bisschen Kerzenwachs probieren können


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Juni 2006)

da steht auch nirgends das die leute auf den fotos nicht zur auktion gehören !

also aufpassen ihr mitbieter...die suchen nur ein neues zuhause !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Spam.Buster. (25. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130001145461&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Bozopelli (25. Juni 2006)

Wär was fürs Leichtbauforum *g*

Da könnte man noch jede 2. Strebe wegdremeln...


----------



## Stiffler2409 (25. Juni 2006)

Katzenjammer schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/TITAN-Rahmen-Red...8QQihZ005QQcategoryZ22559QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



"_
Ausser den Rissen an der Sattelstrebe und am Unterrohr gibt es nichts zu beanstanden_"

"_2 Risse sonst OK_"

Frag mich was an dem Rahmen dann noch ok ist?


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Juni 2006)

Aus VA Edelstahl!? Die Reibwerte lassen grüßen!


----------



## Stefan.B (25. Juni 2006)

Stiffler2409 schrieb:
			
		

> "_
> Ausser den Rissen an der Sattelstrebe und am Unterrohr gibt es nichts zu beanstanden_"
> 
> "_2 Risse sonst OK_"
> ...



Na ja,wenigstens ist er unter den Armen rasiert.


----------



## Renè29 (25. Juni 2006)

Man beachte Superleicht   


http://cgi.ebay.de/19-Zoll-Merida-M...4QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillehille (25. Juni 2006)

der muss ja mit nem dauerständer rumgefahren sein, 
wenn der rahmen so geil ist wie er es zich mal betont


----------



## Bozopelli (25. Juni 2006)

Gewogen wahrscheinlich wie abgebildet mit Sattelstütze, Tretlager und Steuersatz, da kommen schnell mal 700g zusammen, wenn jetzt die Waage knapp unter 3 KG zeigt, könnte das Moped real um 2 Kg wiegen...


----------



## jojolintzi (25. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7762628305

zwar kein bike, hat aber trotzdem 2 räder...


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. Juni 2006)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...tem=7762628305
> 
> zwar kein bike, hat aber trotzdem 2 räder...




kurios genug für diesen thread ist es auf jeden fall !


----------



## manne (26. Juni 2006)

gud leufendes farad

Und seine kaum minder interessanten anderen (und vergangenen) Artikel erst... 

MfG Manne


----------



## Bozopelli (26. Juni 2006)

Farad Arbeiten gut nur Licht funkzioniren niht

Seit 24.06 hat der Knäckes 5 Räder (gibts die auch als nanofarad?  ) im Vertrieb bzw. schon verhökert....

Ich sag nix aber verdächtig ist das schon.


----------



## Enrgy (26. Juni 2006)

Mal der Kölner Polizei melden, ob solche Räder als gestohlen gemeldet wurden. Glaub kaum daß das die Teile sind, mit denen er aus der Ukraine in den Westen geradelt ist.


----------



## Bozopelli (26. Juni 2006)

Nanana, nicht nur ausländische Mitbürger sind der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig und erwerben Besitz illegal!

Es gibt auch genug Deutsche die dumm wie Brot und auch nicht gerade gesetzestreu sind (zufälligerweise gehäuft genau in der Szene, die das den Ausländern und aus dem Ausland stämmigen Deutschen vorwirft) 

Aber der Polizei könnte man sowas schonmal melden, egal wer das ist!


----------



## raycer (26. Juni 2006)

manne schrieb:
			
		

> gud leufendes farad
> MfG Manne



He he. Das Bild das er verkauft, sieht mir dann auch mehr als verdächtig aus. Von Unbekannte Freund. ROFL. Der Unbekannte Freund hat sogar noch ne Kaufbestätigung hinten rauf geschrieben!  Und die Fahrräder sind sicher alle vom Lastwagen gefallen. 
Ab in den Knast mit ihm!


----------



## matteo (26. Juni 2006)

Dürfen gesundheitsgefährdene Artikel auf Ebay angeboten werden:

Rechte Kurbel 170 mm
Linke Kurbel 180 mm

Führt im günstigsten Fall beim Normalverbraucher zu Rückenschmerzen
Oder es gehört für ein Behindertenrad für Leute mit unterschiedlich langen Beinen - Aber dann müßte es woanders eingestellt sein
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR-Kurbelset-2002-24-34-46-Zaehne-Top_W0QQitemZ7250942843QQihZ015

Gruß matteo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bozopelli (26. Juni 2006)

Nicht jeder mit unterschiedlich llangen Beinen ist behindert.  Beinlängendifferenzen sind eher die Regel als die Ausnahme, wobei 2cm Kurbelkreisdurchmesserdifferenz (doppelte Kurbellänge) = Beinlängenunterschied schon stramm sind und auf jeden Fall ausgeglichen werden müssen (im allgemeinen so ab 1cm Längenunterschied wird mit Einlegesohlen, Schuherhöhungen gearbeitet).


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. Juni 2006)

was steht da in der artikelbeschreibung des bildes!?  er hat das bild gedisst und von nem unbekannten freund dafür (ein paar vorn latz) gekriegt!?


----------



## pillehille (26. Juni 2006)

ja, leute mit unterschiedlich langen beinen sind nicht behindert!!!
ich hab ne differenz von 2 cm! das ist so behindert, deswegen stand mein becken schief=> die gelenke hamm gestreikt und meine achilles-sehe durfte alles ausbaden! und ich hab immer noch probleme nach längerem sporttreiben auch mit einlagen und schuherhöhung

das wäre eigentlich die perfekte kurbel für mich!!!


----------



## CTX (26. Juni 2006)

raycer schrieb:
			
		

> He he. Das Bild das er verkauft, sieht mir dann auch mehr als verdächtig aus. Von Unbekannte Freund. ROFL. Der Unbekannte Freund hat sogar noch ne Kaufbestätigung hinten rauf geschrieben!  Und die Fahrräder sind sicher alle vom Lastwagen gefallen.
> Ab in den Knast mit ihm!



da isser:


----------



## HavannaClub (26. Juni 2006)

ich tät da vorsichtig sein...ohne *begründeten* verdacht gegen eine person anzeige zu erstatten...sowas kann leicht nach hinten los gehen..."nur mal so anzeigen weil jemand paar fahrräder verkauft" ist nicht begründet


----------



## CTX (26. Juni 2006)

HavannaClub schrieb:
			
		

> ich tät da vorsichtig sein...ohne *begründeten* verdacht gegen eine person anzeige zu erstatten...sowas kann leicht nach hinten los gehen..."nur mal so anzeigen weil jemand paar fahrräder verkauft" ist nicht begründet



Das stimmt allerdings!!
Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten ein Bike über Ebay erstanden welches vom gleichen Verkäufer schonmal verkauft wurde.
Und das war einwandfrei OK und mit Original Kaufbeleg und nicht als Gestohlen gemeldet.
Die Beschreibung war auch mehr als fragwürdig und in einem sehr schlechten Deutsch, eine persönliche Nachfrage hat aber alles geklärt.
Der Verkäufer musste es erneut Verkaufen weil der erste Bieter sich nicht mehr gemeldet hat nach der Auktion (Spassbieter).

Man sollte Menschen nicht nach den sprachlichen Fähigkeiten aburteilen


----------



## dioXxide (26. Juni 2006)

Also der Verdacht ist nicht unbegründet! Er verkaufte auch einen Motorradkoffer mit leicht kaputten Schloss und zufällig ohne Schlüssel. Den Helm und die Flasche Öl, die er nach dem knacken da drin fand waren gleich mit bei der Auktion dabei. Wegsperren sollte man sowas! Das hat nichts mit seiner Sprache oder Abstammung zu tun...


----------



## Stefan.B (26. Juni 2006)

CTX schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt allerdings!!
> Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten ein Bike über Ebay erstanden welches vom gleichen Verkäufer schonmal verkauft wurde.
> Und das war einwandfrei OK und mit Original Kaufbeleg und nicht als Gestohlen gemeldet.
> Die Beschreibung war auch mehr als fragwürdig und in einem sehr schlechten Deutsch, eine persönliche Nachfrage hat aber alles geklärt.
> ...



Da hast Du schon recht aber wenn bei allen Fahrrädern die er im Angebot hat der selbe Bieter dranhängt, so scheint mir das auch ein wenig suspekt.


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. Juni 2006)

pillehille schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> 
> das wäre eigentlich die perfekte kurbel für mich!!!



Linke Kurbel oben = linkes Bein "kürzer"
Linke Kurbel unten = linkes Bein "länger"

....ist das dann nicht noch "dümmer" fürs Becken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillehille (26. Juni 2006)

*nachdenk...*

joah stimmt!!!


----------



## HavannaClub (26. Juni 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Verdacht ist nicht unbegründet! Er verkaufte auch einen Motorradkoffer mit leicht kaputten Schloss und zufällig ohne Schlüssel. Den Helm und die Flasche Öl, die er nach dem knacken da drin fand waren gleich mit bei der Auktion dabei. Wegsperren sollte man sowas! Das hat nichts mit seiner Sprache oder Abstammung zu tun...



ich meinte ja nur...wenn du dir sich sicher genug bist...erstatte halt anzeige ... das bringt dann wirklich was...ärger für den anbieter...wenn du falsch liegst...eventuell ärger für dich wegen "übler nachrede"...ich würde mich nicht rauslehnen ohne beweis...man könnte einfach sagen...im fall des koffers mit helm und öl und kaputten schloss....habe ich vom nachbarn gekauft...der hat diesen nicht mehr gebraucht und schlüssel verloren....und schon biste in der uhr....der nachbar steckt eventuell auch in der gruppe  ...achso wenn keine diebstahlsanzeige gegen ein fahrrad vorliegt..mit rahmennummer...oder mit genauer beschreibung des rades...unverwechselbar....kannst du einem dieb nix nachweisen...der sagt einfach...das ist meins...und nicht deins...im zweifel immer für den angeklagten...so ist die rechtslage

diebe sollen angezeigt werden...aber ich tät eine anzeige nur machen wenn ich es beweisen kann...sonst nur gegen unbekannt


----------



## jojolintzi (26. Juni 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Linke Kurbel oben = linkes Bein "kürzer"
> Linke Kurbel unten = linkes Bein "länger"
> 
> ....ist das dann nicht noch "dümmer" fürs Becken?


 
man, es ist wirklich erstaunlich auf was die leute in netz so alles kommen.. 
es is so einleuchtend, aber ich hätte das warsch. nie bemerkt...
bist du zufällig mathematiker??  

(p.s. dat iss alles ernst gemeint...)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Juni 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Linke Kurbel oben = linkes Bein "kürzer"
> Linke Kurbel unten = linkes Bein "länger"
> 
> ....ist das dann nicht noch "dümmer" fürs Becken?



Perfekt


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Juni 2006)

jojolintzi schrieb:
			
		

> man, es ist wirklich erstaunlich auf was die leute in netz so alles kommen..
> es is so einleuchtend, aber ich hätte das warsch. nie bemerkt...
> bist du zufällig mathematiker??
> 
> (p.s. dat iss alles ernst gemeint...)



Nein, leider nicht. Aber um mich mal zu outen... Mathe... damals 1,0... Matheolympiade gewonnen... Klassenbester... Aber bitte nicht hauen!  

Glaube nur nicht das das funktinieren würde, zumal dann die Kraft unterschiedlich auf die Kurbeln wirkt. Denke mal er hat einfach nur die besten Teile von zwei Kurbeln gefunden.


----------



## matteo (27. Juni 2006)

Damit das mit den verschieden langen Beinen und Kurbeln paßt machen wir einfach mal Kette links.

Übrigens habe ich nie behauptet das Leute mit verschieden langen Beinen behindert sind. Ich selbst war z.B. deswegen nicht beim Bund, wegen schlapper 1,5 cm gemessener Unterschied und fahre trotzden gleich lange Kurbeln.

Aber nun zum Thema Kette links:
Wir nehmen den verbruzzelten Rahmen aus Titan vom Thread vorher und drehen das hintere Ende vorm Anschweissen einfach um. Wegen der unterschiedlich langen Enden ist das besser so.
Dann muß der Freilauf umgekehrt eingebaut werden, damit auch Vorwärtsfahrt möglich ist oder besser gar kein Freilauf, dann gibts auch hier keine Probleme.
Fehlt nur noch das noch immer nicht gebrauchsmustergeschützte invers-invers-Schaltwerk mit dem passenden Schaltauge.
Aber der Aufwand lohnt, weil Kette links gibts net so oft.  

Gruß matteo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bozopelli (27. Juni 2006)

Oder wir lassen die Kette ganz weg, kurbeln wie wild auf der Stelle und schon haben wir ne Zeitmaschine erfunden, weil ja Geschwindigkeit=Weg mal Zeit ist.

Wenn wir jetzt keinen Weg in der Zeit zurücklegen, dabei aber ne irre Geschwindigkeit erzeugen, subsumiert sich die Zeit von ganz alleine!


----------



## toncoc (27. Juni 2006)

das ist so schön

bitte nicht mitbieten, ich brauche es unbedingt:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Geiles-Custom-Tr...54QQihZ005QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jojolintzi (27. Juni 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wir lassen die Kette ganz weg, kurbeln wie wild auf der Stelle und schon haben wir ne Zeitmaschine erfunden, weil ja Geschwindigkeit=Weg mal Zeit ist.
> 
> Wenn wir jetzt keinen Weg in der Zeit zurücklegen, dabei aber ne irre Geschwindigkeit erzeugen, subsumiert sich die Zeit von ganz alleine!


----------



## Stefan.B (27. Juni 2006)

toncoc schrieb:
			
		

> das ist so schön
> 
> bitte nicht mitbieten, ich brauche es unbedingt:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Geiles-Custom-Tr...54QQihZ005QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Der zahlt ja für die Fotos schon ein vermögen! 
Verstehse?


----------



## ritzelschleifer (27. Juni 2006)

toncoc schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Geiles-Custom-Tr...54QQihZ005QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


wenn das bike dasteht gewinnst du, weil sich die konkurrenz nich aus'm Wasser traut


----------



## wusel58 (27. Juni 2006)

aber einigermaßen lackieren kanner......


----------



## ritzelschleifer (27. Juni 2006)

nur 100km gefahren, aber Platz für 8 Liter Trinken... auf jeden Fall hochsommertauglich!


----------



## Deleted61137 (27. Juni 2006)

> das ist so schön
> 
> bitte nicht mitbieten, ich brauche es unbedingt:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Geiles-Custom-Tri...QQcmdZViewItem




sieht aus wie ein 70er jahre LSD Rausch !


----------



## Bozopelli (27. Juni 2006)

LSD Räusche (oder heisst es Rausche) sehen heute (glaub ich) noch genauso aus....


----------



## dioXxide (27. Juni 2006)

Sieht eher aus als wäre es für den Christopher Street Day gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (28. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/TESTAUCTION-27-6...9QQihZ019QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## >>Bullet<< (28. Juni 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/TESTAUCTION-27-6...9QQihZ019QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




solls geben


----------



## Neu_hier (29. Juni 2006)

Naja, 
das kommt mir sehr komisch vor. Test macht man auf Test-Serven die für Kunden nicht zugänglich sind, vor allem bei so grossen Unternehmen wie Ebay, würde ich sagen.

Ausserdem haben Leute auf diese Testauktion geboten und auch eine Positive Bewertung bekommen! Sie sind aber keine Testuser!
Also für mich riecht es nach Betrug, ich habe mir die Sache jetzt nicht genau angeschaut aber es scheint so als ob einige Leute sich positive Wertungen holen wollen. Vielleicht sind Ihnen die Positive Bewertungen die Ebaygebühr ja wert.

Also ich setze eine Test-Auktion, jemand der ne positve Bewertung sich erkaufen 
will bietet drauf, ich bestätige den nie eingegangen Geldeingang ... usw. 

Ich spekuliere nur aber so ein Szenario wäre denkbar..


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juni 2006)

Wenn das getürkt ist und da jetzt einer auf Sofortkauf drückt, fallen für 2000 Gebühren an. Soviel kann einem eine pos. Bewertung wohl kaum wert sein. Wer traut sich? 


Das Tria-Bike ist klasse. Angeblich ein Alurahmen - *prust*  
Der 90er Neonstyle ist aber konsequent durchgezogen - Brille, Sattelschoner, Zughüllen, Lenkerband - wow!! 

Und von Billigst-Leichtbau versteht der Verkäufer auch was, wie die Löcher in den Kurbeln und Blättern verraten. Aber muß man ja auch, wenn man 20L Wasser am Lenker rumschleppt 

Da das alles von einem Verkaufsagenten eingestellt wurde, jucken den Verkäufer die Bilderkosten auch erst sekundär.


----------



## Neu_hier (29. Juni 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das getürkt ist und da jetzt einer auf Sofortkauf drückt, fallen für 2000 Gebühren an. Soviel kann einem eine pos. Bewertung wohl kaum wert sein. Wer traut sich?



Da hast du natürlich Recht, bei diesem "Artikel". Aber man sich andere Auktionen dieses shops anschaut bemerkt man, dass die meisten Artikel für einen Euro angeboten werden..

z.B. http://cgi.ebay.de/TEST-AUCTION-PLE...hZ020QQcategoryZ35290QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Naja überlege ob man da mal zum Spaß an der Freude nicht mal mit bietet und schaut was passiert  

freiwillige vor!


----------



## bruckma (29. Juni 2006)

Hier mal einen Super coolen Freeride Rahmen!!! Boah, den muss ich glub auch haben!


Frisch vom Baumarkt und das für einen Super Preis für nur 800Euronen 


http://cgi.ebay.ch/FuTec-Extasy-Freeride-Rahmen-mit-Daempfer_W0QQitemZ170001966245QQihZ007QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Und einen "Hinterreddämpfer" gibts auch noch dazu!!!


----------



## jojolintzi (29. Juni 2006)

sry, 
aber ich weiß nich wieso du das als baumarktfully abstempelst...


----------



## bruckma (29. Juni 2006)

Ein bisschen mehr Beschreibung wäre nicht schlecht!

Wenn ich einen Rahmen kaufen möchte dann sollte schon mal stehen, wie viel Federweg das ding hat, wieviel es vorne aushält, Innenlager, Sattelstützdurchmesser.........


----------



## jojolintzi (29. Juni 2006)

da hast du recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (29. Juni 2006)

http://www.futec-bikes.com/extasy.html


156 mm Federweg hintenMaterial: Alu 7020 / 6100.61Federung einstellbarOversize Schwingenlagerung in Integralblock



http://www.futec-bikes.com/road.html


Hinten 45mm und vorne 30mm (mit Lockout) Federweg.Gesamtgewicht unter 10 kg inkl. Pedale (Version mit rock Shox Ruby)Material: Alu 7020 / 6100.61Federung einstellbarBeste Energiebilanz im Vergleichstest. Tour 2/99


----------



## ritzelschleifer (30. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> Gesamtgewicht unter 10 kg inkl. Pedale (Version mit rock Shox Ruby)


Rahmen, Gabel und Pedal knapp unter 10kg... das könnte hinkommen


----------



## hammerbusch (30. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Portemonnaie-von...9QQihZ020QQcategoryZ40840QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Könnte Ärger mit der Drogenfahndung geben. 
Wobei.....mal sehen, wann "der Ulle" seins verliert?!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. Juni 2006)

schaut euch das mal bitte an, das ist doch voll der raub .......oder soll ich mir das kaufen ? ^^ scheint ein schnäppchen zusein  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Dirt-Jump-Fahrra...9QQihZ018QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. Juni 2006)

noch so ein knüller ist eigendlich nur die beschreibung, aber die hat es in sich

http://cgi.ebay.de/Den-Umschalter-d...QQihZ015QQcategoryZ100248QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

das ist auch gut 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Gabel-26_W0QQitemZ7250891553QQihZ015QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## toncoc (30. Juni 2006)

ja ja, der jochen tiffe.
ein echtes orginal

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bahnrad-Bahnrahm...oryZ9199QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## godshavedaqueen (30. Juni 2006)

das ist ja mal total geil. ich lach mich schlapp. zylle-fon!!!!


----------



## ubiquiet (1. Juli 2006)

Hope M4!

Rarität!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hope-M4-Set-205-1...QQcmdZViewItem


MfG



ubiquiet


----------



## Lipoly (1. Juli 2006)

Frisch aus dem bikemarkt


http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=18758

lars


----------



## ritzelschleifer (1. Juli 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:
			
		

> die gabel ist nicht original und passt nicht in den rahmen mit der breite 1-1/8,das schaftloch des rahmens ist für kleinere durchmesser konzipiert. das heißt:die gabel wird nicht gelagert und reibt das lager


Nee, oder?


----------



## Lipoly (1. Juli 2006)

ritzelschleifer schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, oder?



das habe ich mir auch gedacht!

genauso wie die hammerkrass gelegten schweißnähte! so sieht das aus wenn ich versuche mit WIG alu zu schweißen! btw. ich habe noch nie nen schweilehrgang besucht  oder mache das sonderlich oft


----------



## foenfrisur (1. Juli 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Frisch aus dem bikemarkt
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=18758
> ...




   

der geht ja mal ab


----------



## Hamstar3 (1. Juli 2006)

FETTER RED BULL HELM


http://cgi.ebay.de/Red-Bull-Fahrrad...9QQihZ001QQcategoryZ70913QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. Juli 2006)

> FETTER RED BULL HELM
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Red-Bull-Fahrradh...QQcmdZViewItem




das kuriose daran ist.......


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> das kuriose daran ist.......


............... ich schätze mal das es kein Red Bull Helm ist, die sind Blau Silber.


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. Juli 2006)

> ............... ich schätze mal das es kein Red Bull Helm ist, die sind Blau Silber.




aha...okay !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> aha...okay !


Ja ich weiß, macht die Sache auch nicht kurioser


----------



## godshavedaqueen (2. Juli 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=18778

ist ja echt ein nicht schlechtes angebot, aber man beachte die keywords.


----------



## Beerchen (2. Juli 2006)

godshavedaqueen schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber man beachte die keywords.


SEX SELLS !!!  
.


----------



## ritzelschleifer (2. Juli 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> SEX SELLS !!!


aber wer sucht im Bikemarkt nach Sex


----------



## Stiffler2409 (2. Juli 2006)

Servus,

will für ne Freundin ein Bike zusammen bauen.Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Deore Kurbel mit 4kant aufnahme.Habe was bei Ebay gefunden und würde mal eure Meihnung hören.Ich wundere mich über das Silberne Kettenblatt und über den Begriff Hollowtech der dort mehrmals erwähnt wird obwohl das 4kant ist
Was haltet ihr davon?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...90002897528&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## foenfrisur (2. Juli 2006)

Stiffler2409 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> will für ne Freundin ein Bike zusammen bauen.Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Deore Kurbel mit 4kant aufnahme.Habe was bei Ebay gefunden und würde mal eure Meihnung hören.Ich wundere mich über das Silberne Kettenblatt und über den Begriff Hollowtech der dort mehrmals erwähnt wird obwohl das 4kant ist
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...90002897528&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1



hollowtech gibt/gab es auch bei deore vierkant....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Juli 2006)

Nicht lästern, kaufen !  

Ich habe mit Sex schon viel verkauft


----------



## Stiffler2409 (2. Juli 2006)

Will ihr das Bike zusammen bauen damit wir mal zusammen an ruhige Plätze fahren können um dort unseren Spaß zu haben (hoffe sie liest das nicht) 

Ist die Kurbel nun gut oder schlecht?


----------



## foenfrisur (2. Juli 2006)

Stiffler2409 schrieb:
			
		

> Will ihr das Bike zusammen bauen damit wir mal zusammen an ruhige Plätze fahren können um dort unseren Spaß zu haben (hoffe sie liest das nicht)
> 
> Ist die Kurbel nun gut oder schlecht?



früher war vierkant noch für ganz andere sachen ausreichend...
und deore ist schon ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Juli 2006)

Die Hose hatten wir ja schon:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Chron...ryZ85056QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Geil sind die "Fragen von anderen Mitgliedern" unten  

Ich habe ihn auch was gefragt mal sehen ob es veröffentlicht wird:

"Hallo
Wäre es möglich noch ein wenig Kotze auf der Hose zuverreiben dann hätten wir alle Körperauscheidungen die ekelige Flecken machen komplett?
Und auserdem muss ja was den super tollen schnäppchen Startpreis rechtfertigen!"


----------



## Madt (3. Juli 2006)

Hier wieder etwas von unserer Downhill Profi Gemeinde...das richtige bike um es zu verschrotten...oda ist der "Kona" Rahmen noch zu gebrauchen  

Monster-Downhiller

und reell bleiben!..er will ja net reich werden...aber immerhin war er dumm genug fuer dieses kunstwerk der technik 2499 eus zu bezahlen!*hust*


ACHTUNG...ladezeiten laden zum aufs klo gehn ein


----------



## Nazgul (3. Juli 2006)

Geht es noch geiler!? Zu geil!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Juli 2006)

Und djcayres32 ist sein second bei ebay mit dem pusht er schön


----------



## Madt (3. Juli 2006)

zu traurig!!!...es gibt tatsaechlich einen menschen der fuer soetwas 600 eus ausgibt!!! ...wie dumm...?...eigendlich nurnoch zum heulen


----------



## Hupert (3. Juli 2006)

Stiffler2409 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> will für ne Freundin ein Bike zusammen bauen.Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Deore Kurbel mit 4kant aufnahme.Habe was bei Ebay gefunden und würde mal eure Meihnung hören.Ich wundere mich über das Silberne Kettenblatt und über den Begriff Hollowtech der dort mehrmals erwähnt wird obwohl das 4kant ist
> Was haltet ihr davon?



Hollowtech hat nix damit zu tun das da (ab HT2) die Kurbelarme an ner Hohlachse befestigt werden... vielmehr sind die Kurbelarme an sich hohl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoolstheBear (4. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Super-Dirt-Stree...1QQihZ015QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

schnäppchen


----------



## jojolintzi (4. Juli 2006)

interresant die bremsen: neue Leitung, dichtung, etc.
aber aufm pic is net mal n bremshebel dran.


----------



## foenfrisur (4. Juli 2006)

jojolintzi schrieb:
			
		

> interresant die bremsen: neue Leitung, dichtung, etc.
> aber aufm pic is net mal n bremshebel dran.



kannste mal sehn...ich seh nichtmal ne bremse 

....vielleicht hat er ja mit rücktritt


----------



## Deleted61137 (4. Juli 2006)

> ....vielleicht hat er ja mit rücktritt



..also hinten hat er ja ne bremsscheibe drauf...vielleicht bremst er mit Eichhörnchen !


----------



## ritzelschleifer (4. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> ..also hinten hat er ja ne bremsscheibe drauf...vielleicht bremst er mit Eichhörnchen !



fixie


----------



## bad1080 (4. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> ..also hinten hat er ja ne bremsscheibe drauf...vielleicht bremst er mit Eichhörnchen !



LOL! LOL! LOL!


----------



## derkuhtreiber (5. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Rahmen-...5QQihZ001QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pillehille (5. Juli 2006)

also das bike is ja der oberhammer,

ABER!!!
ich find es sit doch uninteressant warum das ding verkauft wird, und erst recht net weil jemand gestorben ist

vllt ist es ein wink mit dem zaunpfahl das der typ sich mit der nuckelpinne hingeschmettert hat... man weiß es halt net


----------



## foenfrisur (5. Juli 2006)

pillehille schrieb:
			
		

> also das bike is ja der oberhammer,
> 
> ABER!!!
> ich find es sit doch uninteressant warum das ding verkauft wird, und erst recht net weil jemand gestorben ist
> ...




hui...beerdigung für 13500 öcken....wird wohl sehr prunkvoll, mit liveband und so  

auf was für ideen manche kommen um ihren schrott loszuwerden


----------



## JoolstheBear (6. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/poison-downhill-...0QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzelschleifer (6. Juli 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/poison-downhill-...0QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Manchmal frag ich mich echt, ob ich der Einzige bin, der die Texte seiner Ebay-Auktionen vorm Senden nochmal durchliest. voll pisa ey!


----------



## bad1080 (6. Juli 2006)

> FÃ¼r die neue Felge bezahlte ich â¬240(Mavic 321 Disc)



guter kurs!


----------



## jojolintzi (7. Juli 2006)

ritzelschleifer schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal frag ich mich echt, ob ich der Einzige bin, der die Texte seiner Ebay-Auktionen vorm Senden nochmal durchliest. voll pisa ey!


 
guck doch ma unter die beschreibung, wo steht, obs neu is, oder nich, welchen geschlecht etc..
da steht:
"Diese Übersetzung bieten wir als einen zusätzlichen Service an. eBay kann die Richtigkeit nicht garantieren."


----------



## JoolstheBear (7. Juli 2006)

jojolintzi schrieb:
			
		

> guck doch ma unter die beschreibung, wo steht, obs neu is, oder nich, welchen geschlecht etc..
> da steht:
> "Diese Übersetzung bieten wir als einen zusätzlichen Service an. eBay kann die Richtigkeit nicht garantieren."




naja dann können wir uns ja glücklich schätzen das die österreicher auch deutsch sprechen


----------



## Riddick (7. Juli 2006)

Kein Bike, aber trotzdem heftig.  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Juergen-Klinsman...oryZ9801QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Da war der "Papst-Golf" ein echtes Schnäppchen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. Juli 2006)

300.000â¬ und noch 4 tage bis ablauf !   wenn der klinsi den gewinner der auktion fÃ¼r ein jahr trainiert wÃ¤r der preis eher nachvollziehbar aber fÃ¼r nen restaurierten (also nicht mal im original zustand) kÃ¤fer wo nur sein name in den papieren steht ist das gebot echt wahnsinnig !!!


----------



## -w0lf- (7. Juli 2006)

Sieht irgendwie gefaked aus diese Auktion ... was sind das denn für Leute, die da die großen Summen bieten? Menschen die selber gebrauchte Espit-Strickjacken für 14 Euro verkaufen bieten über 300.000 Euro für nen Käfer???


----------



## RetroRider (8. Juli 2006)

Elegante Geldwäsche-Methode.


----------



## Enrgy (8. Juli 2006)

Wie hoch ist eigentlich bei 300.000 die ebay-Gebühr?? Wenn das Geschäft platzt, hat der Verkäufer da wohl schon ein Problem.
Die letzten Bieter sehe ich auch als "Adabeis", die wohl kein echtes Interesse an einer 300.000 Ausgabe haben, aber unbedingt in der Bieterliste auftauchen wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannes<< (8. Juli 2006)

Ich meine Ebay hat eine Regelung das die Ebay Auktionskosten max 50euro betragen


----------



## stephaneagle (8. Juli 2006)

..grad gesehn..guckt ma die suchwörter an..die gabel is eh müll 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140004803349


----------



## RetroRider (8. Juli 2006)

Nicht unbedingt im negativen Sinne kurios:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Surly-Pugsley-MTB-mit-4-0-Reifen_W0QQitemZ320005177140QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bad1080 (8. Juli 2006)

omg!  


> Dreimal breiter als ein Rennradreifen!)


*prust! wohl eher fünf mal breiter...  wofür???


----------



## frontlinepunk (9. Juli 2006)

bad1080 schrieb:
			
		

> omg!
> 
> *prust! wohl eher fünf mal breiter...  wofür???



hab bei den surly-sachen im cosmic-sports katalog vor ner guten halben stunde genau so ein bike auf einem bild gesehen...
...die reifen sidn wohl dafür da, dass man ohne probleme durch bzw. über schnee und sand fahren kann...


----------



## bad1080 (9. Juli 2006)

'türlich! drei zoll würden da niemals reichen...  

ist einfach gebaut worden um zu sagen 'ich hab den dicksten!'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (9. Juli 2006)

bad1080 schrieb:
			
		

> 'türlich! drei zoll würden da niemals reichen...
> 
> ist einfach gebaut worden um zu sagen 'ich hab den dicksten!'



ach nö, nicht deswegen....das is besser als´n fully!

glaubs mir


----------



## pillehille (9. Juli 2006)

was man nicht alles mit mofa reifen anstellen kann


----------



## hannes<< (10. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230003293181&aglr=1

ich fands kurios


----------



## w3rd (10. Juli 2006)

hannes<< schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230003293181&aglr=1
> 
> ich fands kurios



Das ist ja wohl ein schlechter Witz: "Sollten Sie eine negative Bewertung die sich auf die Lieferzeit bezieht werde wir rechtliche Schritte gegen diese Bewertung einleiten."


----------



## janisj (10. Juli 2006)

Nicht ebay, aber geil
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=227789


----------



## wrlcrew (10. Juli 2006)

Preise vergleichen lohnt sich! ;-)
Besonders geil find ich das virtuose Spiel zwischen Gabelschaft und Vorbau.

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEUES-GIANT-NRS-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





und hier die Angebote die direkt darüber stehen ;-)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Giant-NRS-Compos...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/GIANT-NRS-T-MOBI...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MilanoRed (10. Juli 2006)

Schaut euch den Golf vom Klinsi nochmal an, der Artikel wurde wieder eingestellt.


----------



## ubiquiet (10. Juli 2006)

wo denn!

stell mal link dazu!


----------



## JoolstheBear (11. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Juergen-Klinsman...oryZ9801QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ubiquiet (11. Juli 2006)

Danke! hab unter Golf looky gemacht ist aber nen KÃ¤fer

Habsch gleich mal beobachten lassen! mal sehen fÃ¼r wieviel das gute stÃ¼ck weggeht! bei lappigen 22000â¬uronen ist noch nicht mal Mindestpreis erreicht und das bei verbleibenden 4h??


Auch nicht schlecht!

zwar nicht kurios aber schickes Radel

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...20004851528&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Warum er es nur verkaufen will???  Schicker geht's wohl kaum noch....


MfG



ubiquiet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (11. Juli 2006)

wenn etwas nicht kurios ist gehört es wohl doch auch nicht hier rein ! (nicht aufregen..ist halt so) 

...aber im "Auktionswarnungs-Thread" kannste es ja mal posten !


----------



## minni_futzi (11. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Absolutes-Super-Traum-High-End-Titan-Hardtail-5000_W0QQitemZ230006788169QQihZ013QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

was macht das so teuer? nur der rahmen? oder will der nur ein dau ködern? und was zur hölle ist ein proshift-schaltwerk?

mfg


----------



## popeye_mzg (11. Juli 2006)

w3rd schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja wohl ein schlechter Witz: "Sollten Sie eine negative Bewertung die sich auf die Lieferzeit bezieht werde wir rechtliche Schritte gegen diese Bewertung einleiten."




schaut euch die restlichen bewertungen an. das sagt mehr als 1000 worte.
ein typische ebay abzocker! 
da krieg ich das kotzen :kotz:


----------



## Hellspawn (11. Juli 2006)

minni_futzi schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Absolutes-Super-Traum-High-End-Titan-Hardtail-5000_W0QQitemZ230006788169QQihZ013QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> was macht das so teuer? nur der rahmen? oder will der nur ein dau ködern? und was zur hölle ist ein proshift-schaltwerk?
> 
> mfg



mit Verlaub, aber du bist ein Trottel. Die Precission Proshift Schaltwerke sind superedle, superteure und superleichte CNC gefräste Schaltwerke, etwa vergleichbar mit denen von Paul.
Ob das, was er über den Rahmen schreibt stimmt, kann ich nicht sagen, aber es wirkt glaubwürdig. Und allein die Titankette kostet imho über 200Eur.
Also, Ball flachhalten, nicht jede Auktion, die man nicht versteht ist auch ein Fall für diesen Thread


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. Juli 2006)

1. Thudbuster gefederte SattelstÃ¼tze = ca. 80â¬  /  2. Wippermann Titankette = ca. 270â¬  /  3. Race Face Forged Kurbel = (keine ahnung) ca. 150â¬(?)  /  4. (Precision Billet) Proshift-Schaltwerk = (keine ahnung) ca. 250â¬(?)  /  5. Shimano XT E-Type Umwerfer = ca. 40â¬  /  5. MAVIC-Crossmax UST Felgensatz + Schwalbe Marathon = ca. 420â¬  /  6. AVID Ti V-Brakes = ca. 120â¬  /  7. Cane Creek S2 Steuersatz = ca. 30â¬  /  8. Shimano 324 Pedale = ca. 30â¬  /  9. Carbon-Spacer = ca. 2â¬  /  10. TCM-Tacho = ca. 10â¬  /  11. Elite-Flaschenhalter = ca. 20â¬  /  12. FÃ¼r Vorne und Hinten LCD-Lampen + Reflektoren = ca. 20â¬  /  12. X-Tasy Downhill-Vorbau = ca. 20â¬  /  13. X-Treme Rahmen-Kettenschutz = ca. 5â¬  / 14. Klingel = ca. 5â¬  / 15.  Hinten Carbon-Brake-Booster "Sitting-Bull = ca. 15â¬  /  16.  Manitou Skareb Super = ca. 300â¬  /  17. Carbon Lenker und Barends = ca. 150â¬       ////      macht bis jetzt (ohne Rahmen) so um die 1920â¬  !!!  ...... dann kommen noch die SRAM rocket trigger , griffe , sattel...........sagen wir glatt 2000â¬  !!!!!   dann will er beim "sofort-kauf"  also 2000â¬ fÃ¼r den rahmen !?

etwas Ã¼bertrieben finde ich !!!


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> dann will er beim "sofort-kauf"  also 2000 für den rahmen !?
> etwas übertrieben finde ich !!!


...Momääänt - der is 3-farbig handbemalt  
Wahrscheinlich von Sohn oder Neffe, nach dem Motto "wir bauen aus Papis High-End-Boxen einen neuen Hamsterkäfig"...


----------



## ritzelschleifer (12. Juli 2006)

http://search-desc.ebay.de/Bierhoff-Klinsmann-Lehmann-Kahn-Ballack-Beckenbauer-Frings_W0QQa38ZQ2d24QQa39ZQ2d24QQa48754ZQ2d24QQa6ZQ2d24QQa85ZQ2d24QQalistZa39Q2ca41Q2ca6Q2ca85Q2ca38Q2ca48754Q2ca3801QQbsZFindenQQcatrefZC6QQcoactionZcompareQQcoentrypageZsearchQQcopagenumZ1QQfclZ3QQfposZ14532QQfromZR10QQfrppZ50QQfsclZ1QQfsclZ1QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQfssZ1QQftrtZ1QQftrvZ1QQftsZ2QQga10244Z10425QQgcsZ13QQpf_queryZQ28BierhoffQ2aQ2cQ20KlinsmannQ2aQ2cQ20LehmannQ2aQ2cQ20KahnQ2aQ2cQ20BallackQ2aQ2cQ20BeckenbauerQ2aQ2cQ20FringsQ29QQpfidZ14QQpfmodeZ1QQsaaffZafdefaultQQsacatZQ2d1QQsacurZ0QQsadisZ200QQsargnZQ2d1QQsaslZtnilabQ2ctanja6666Q2cdedrobQ2cbonats71Q2ctschiessiQ2csauerbruch34Q2cgfriedlQ2cspeedster911Q5f964Q2cilQ2dconte75Q2chotlinemarktplatzQQsaslcZ3QQsaslopZ1QQsasltZ2QQsatitleZQ28BierhoffQ2aQ2cQ20KlinsmannQ2aQ2cQ20LehmannQ2aQ2cQ20KahnQ2aQ2cQ20BallackQ2aQ2cQ20BeckenbauerQ2aQ2cQ20FringsQ29QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZbsQQsorefinesearchZ1
das verkloppen von fußballer autos hat scheinbar konjuktur...
(wobei ich Klinsmanns Mühle erst bei ebay.com verkauft hätte, nach dem er als Trainer die USA zum WM-Titel gebracht hätte... oder nachdem er Papst geworden währe...)


----------



## grünerbär14 (13. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...50007094772&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

lol
sowas ahbe ich noch nie gesehen


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juli 2006)

Steffi muß blind sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (13. Juli 2006)

@grünerbär:
Und wieso spamste damit den Bikemarkt voll?


----------



## decolocsta (13. Juli 2006)

So ein dreck, kann ja gleich ein eigenes unterforum für die alte machen, so bessesen wie der typ von der ist haut die eh bald ab.

wünsche es dir aber nicht lieber bär, aber etwas weniger klammern hilft manchmal.....


----------



## dioXxide (13. Juli 2006)

grünerbär14 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...50007094772&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> lol
> sowas ahbe ich noch nie gesehen




Wie jetzt, das bist doch DU!


----------



## ritzelschleifer (13. Juli 2006)

grünerbär14 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...50007094772&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


die vier fuftsch versand find ich aber unverschämt...


----------



## godshavedaqueen (14. Juli 2006)

naja, der müsste ja noch zum käufer laufen, und jenachdem, wie weit der wohnt, brauch er ja ein paar käsebrote mehr oder weniger...


----------



## ritzelschleifer (14. Juli 2006)

wobei der verkauf von popoliebe bei ebay ja doch eher unseriös ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (14. Juli 2006)

endlich mal nen Bike aus nem Nichtraucherhaushalt!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Kille...4QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## godshavedaqueen (14. Juli 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=19599

tausche gegebenenfalls auch gegen rock shox sid  

klar, ist zwar nicht fürs gleiche rad, aber klingt schon lustig


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Juli 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> endlich mal nen Bike aus nem Nichtraucherhaushalt!
> ....



Bezieht sind, denk ich mal, eher auf die andere Auktion mit den Klamotten. Ist bei gebrauchten Textilien eigentlich die Regel.  

....und so ein Karter kann Dir die Karre schon arg zerkratzen!


----------



## Alex de Large (15. Juli 2006)

@ vete.....

Mal ehrlich, möchtest Du dessen Klamotten.......?????
Und wer braucht schon Karter????


----------



## godshavedaqueen (15. Juli 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=19652


das ist ja mal geil, bin echt am überlegen, ob ich das ding kaufe


----------



## Alex de Large (16. Juli 2006)

Mal was ganz neues: ein Race Face Rahmen

http://cgi.ebay.de/EXCLUSIVES-MOUNT...9QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juli 2006)

Da würde ich eher zu dem hier greifen, das hat der Anbieter auch noch im Angebot: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

Ein komplettes altes Scott mit XT, sicher von vor 1990. Für Sammler für 99 sicher eine Überlegung wert.

Von der anderen Kiste, die sicher auch schon 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, erkennt man nicht viel, außer der alten Votec Gabel. Dafür würde ich sicher keine 300 zahlen!


----------



## jruckdeschel (16. Juli 2006)

Lol

jetzt kann ich auch mal was dazu beitragen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/SQ-lab-612-Race-Sattel-Nanotop-CrMo-13cm-Neues-Mod_W0QQitemZ7236996872QQihZ015QQcategoryZ81678QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ein echtes Schnäppchen! 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Filosofem (16. Juli 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was ganz neues: ein Race Face Rahmen
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Der Rahmen ist auf jede...teile (inkl. Votec) weiterverkauft werden. ;)


----------



## Hellspawn (16. Juli 2006)

Filosofem schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall nett. Wer errät, was das für einer ist, macht ein Schnäppchen. Sofern die teils unsäglichen Anbauteile (inkl. Votec) weiterverkauft werden.



was ist es denn nun? Ich hätte ja fast schon Klein gesagt, aber gehen da die Ausfaller nicht immer nach hinten weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Filosofem (16. Juli 2006)

ausser bei dem einen halt


----------



## haschoma (16. Juli 2006)

jruckdeschel schrieb:
			
		

> Lol
> 
> jetzt kann ich auch mal was dazu beitragen:
> 
> ...




das witzige finde ich erst, dass bei der anzahl der zu verkaufenden Teile

Menge:	1 von 2 verfügbar

steht, dh ein sattel wurde schon verkauft. ich bin bei sätteln jetzt nicht so bewandert, aber was treibt einen menschen dazu 1k  für einen sattel auszugeben?


----------



## Deleted61137 (16. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Seltenes-Talera-...9QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ritzelschleifer (16. Juli 2006)

haschoma schrieb:
			
		

> was treibt einen menschen dazu 1k â¬ fÃ¼r einen sattel auszugeben?


ganz einfache metzgerlogik:
wenn knapp 80g Sattel 300â¬ kosten:





dann hat man bei 400g Sattel fÃ¼r 1000â¬ 500â¬ gespart


----------



## dioXxide (16. Juli 2006)

@gt-musa 

Nicht wirklich kurios...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Juli 2006)

Filosofem schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall nett. Wer errät, was das für einer ist, macht ein Schnäppchen. Sofern die teils unsäglichen Anbauteile (inkl. Votec) weiterverkauft werden.



Vierkanthinterbau? Schwäbische Pfefferschote?


----------



## Filosofem (16. Juli 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Vierkanthinterbau? Schwäbische Pfefferschote?



Klein Pinnacle, ich tippe auf Modell '91. War ein anderer schneller als Du.


----------



## Deleted61137 (16. Juli 2006)

> @gt-musa
> 
> Nicht wirklich kurios...
> __________________



ja....da haste recht !


mal ne frage zu dem artikel :   da steht "Mit der Abgabe eines Gebotes erklärt sich der Käufer unwiederruflich damit einverstanden das er auf jegliche Garantie oder Gewährleistung verzichtet da es sich um einen gebrauchten Gebrauchsartikel handelt!"  und etwas weiter unten kommt dann "Wir sind ein neu gegründetes kleines Unternehmen das sich mit dem Vertrieb von gebrauchten Rädern, Sonderposten und gebrauchten Artikeln beschäftigt!"  !!


muss man als unternehmen nicht garantie geben auch bei gebrauchten sachen !?


----------



## Alex de Large (16. Juli 2006)

ja....... da haste recht!

außer bei Schrottwaren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> muss man als unternehmen nicht garantie geben auch bei gebrauchten sachen !?



Ja, da kann er das 100 mal anders in die Artikelbeschreibung tippen, vor Gericht bekommst Du als Käufer Dein Recht


----------



## mainz05er (16. Juli 2006)

haschoma schrieb:
			
		

> das witzige finde ich erst, dass bei der anzahl der zu verkaufenden Teile
> 
> Menge:	1 von 2 verfügbar
> 
> steht, dh ein sattel wurde schon verkauft. ich bin bei sätteln jetzt nicht so bewandert, aber was treibt einen menschen dazu 1k  für einen sattel auszugeben?




Das Angebot wurde doch vorzeitig beendet. War wohl ein Fehler.
Hier ist der korrekte Preis von der Auktion
http://cgi.ebay.de/SQ-lab-612-Race-Sattel-Nanotop-CrMo-13cm-Neues-Mod_W0QQitemZ170008817452


----------



## gurkenfolie (17. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Seltenes-Talera-...9QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



 geil: Quickverschlüß


----------



## Deleted61137 (17. Juli 2006)

> geil: Quickverschlüß



..noch geiler ist der Büffellenker !!


----------



## Alex de Large (17. Juli 2006)

Filosofem schrieb:
			
		

> Klein Pinnacle, ich tippe auf Modell '91.



Könnte man meinen. wann ist den beim Pinnacle die U-Brake weggefallen?


----------



## Toblerone (19. Juli 2006)

Tach!

so ein Teil wollt ich mir mal holen! Nur so zum Spaß! Schön aufbauen und nen Biketräger rein! 

Achtet auf den text! 


http://cgi.ebay.de/VW-Caddy-14d-Gol...oryZ9801QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airik (19. Juli 2006)

Die Beschreibung ist der Hammer........


----------



## JoolstheBear (20. Juli 2006)

Jetzt baun die Spacken sogar juchem nach 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hardtail-Mountai...6QQihZ008QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Juli 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt baun die Spacken sogar juchem nach
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Hardtail-Mountai...6QQihZ008QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hardtail?


----------



## godshavedaqueen (20. Juli 2006)

ja, aber mit den kinshock-dämpfer brauch man sich vor keinem großen umsatz fürchten^^. ABER: das Juchem hat keinen Ständer dran!!! Da sollten die Leute von Juchem sich schnell was einfallen lassen...


----------



## AbsentMinded (20. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Roschlau-r06-1-h...8QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Alles so schön bunt hier


----------



## AbsentMinded (20. Juli 2006)

Auch schön:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbikes_W0QQitemZ250008917841QQihZ015QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Und dazu noch fast geschenkt


----------



## strangeandnice (22. Juli 2006)

Wer es etwas bequemer haben möchte :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Getunntes-Lakes-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## man1ac (22. Juli 2006)

des is mal richtig geil abe rich glaub so bequem is des auch nicht


----------



## mightyEx (22. Juli 2006)

Dann fehlen aber Pegs am Vorderrad und der Lakaie, der dann dafür sorgt, das el Cheffe nicht ausm Sessel fliegt  .


----------



## ritzelschleifer (22. Juli 2006)

voll die sesselüberhöhung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bad1080 (22. Juli 2006)

geil, die abstützung zur hr-achse und das ganze bei vollfederung, katapultiert einen bestimmt gut raus das teil 

edit:

gerade erst gesehen:


> Dann fehlen aber Pegs am Vorderrad und der Lakaie, der dann dafür sorgt, das el Cheffe nicht ausm Sessel fliegt


genau so halt


----------



## MasterK (22. Juli 2006)

SCHEI SS E 

ich hätts beinahe ersteigert ! ! ! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...00008526181&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1


----------



## TimvonHof (23. Juli 2006)

schöen wenn man solche bekannte in england hat. schade nur, dass er offentsichtlich einen rahmen versteigert, den er noch gar nicht hat. sprich erst geld überweisen, dann kauft er das ding, dann verschickt ers. kann also derzeit gar keine angaben machen wie es mit evt kratzern oder so (kommt ja auch bei neumware vor) aussieht.
selbstabholung ist auch daher auch nicht möglich...
weil er kein händler ist, gibts auch keine garantie....
sehr dubios


----------



## nikolauzi (23. Juli 2006)

Zwar ohne Rad, aber was manche Leute so alles sammeln:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Riesen-Coca-Cola...ryZ62856QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Dabei sind seine anderen Versteigerungen auch sehr interessant

Da vertickt er Bilder seiner Sammlung, die er in der eigentlichen Versteigerung jedem gerne gratis zuschickt... 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Jaypeare (23. Juli 2006)

Interessant: Rennrad mit Vollfederung:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alu-Rennrad-De-R...95QQihZ011QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Was es nicht alles gibt... wann kommt das Enduro-RR?


----------



## Bozopelli (23. Juli 2006)

Steht doch alles im Ersten Satz...

Es gibt durchaus viele Radbegeisterte, die aufgrund ihrer Rückenprobleme mit nem MTB auf den Strassen Rollen. Mit sowas können sie auch auf nem Renner ihren Spaß haben.


----------



## salzbrezel (25. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ein-cooles-Fahrr...1QQihZ007QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Der Text!!!


----------



## kermit* (25. Juli 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ein-cooles-Fahrr...1QQihZ007QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Der Text!!!



  

Wahnsinn!! Absolut genial!!! "dan ladet sich hinten was auf.."  
Nur geil!!


----------



## Bozopelli (25. Juli 2006)

Hehehehe, ich stell mir grade vor, dass der so redet wie er schreibt...

Könnte witzig sein, mit dem mal zu reden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiffler2409 (25. Juli 2006)

nikolauzi schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar ohne Rad, aber was manche Leute so alles sammeln:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Riesen-Coca-Cola...ryZ62856QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Dabei sind seine anderen Versteigerungen auch sehr interessant
> ...



Seh ich das richtig?6000 für ein paar Cola-Dosen?Die haben doch total einen an der Klatsche!


----------



## Didi123 (25. Juli 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte witzig sein, mit dem mal zu reden....


Weiß nicht, ob ich das noch witzig finden könnte...?!
Liest sich sehr nach *Kanak Sprak* - geht mir der Hut hoch, wenn ich so was höre!



> Das Fahrrad hat kein Ständer habe ich ferloren.Das Fahrrad hat hinten und vorne Federung man kan die einstellen die Federung.Das Fahrrad sonst top nur es hat am Lenker ein par Macken weil ich mal hin gefallen bin.Es hat noch 21 Gang Schaltung,Scheiben Bremsen,und wen man das Lich an mach dan ladet sich hinten was auf also wen man in dunkeln fährt macht man das Licht ja an und dan ladet sich die Batari auf und wen man steht leuchtet das Licht weiter nach kurzer Zeit geht das Lich dan wider aus.



Inhaltlich und ortographisch ein klarer Fall für die PISA Task Force!


----------



## ubiquiet (25. Juli 2006)

Na dann hoffe ich für ihn das seine Batterie lange hält, so das ihm mal das Licht aufgeht!

tiriesch cöstlisch


----------



## ubiquiet (25. Juli 2006)

Aber mal was anderes was ich jetzt loswerden will:

schaut euch mal das an: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...50008680539&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

ich muÃ das jetzt schon die ganze Zeit beobachten das ebayer zu faul sind in shops zu suchen die Ihnen eine Beratung Garantie und Versandkostenfreiheit bieten und dann immer noch 90â¬ unter dem Kaufpreis hier liegen!
Warum bieten bei mir solche Trottel nicht mit??? Ich schreib am besten auch einfach mal 200â¬ Ã¼ber dem Internet-Kaufpreis dazu.

Sei es XTR-Kurbeln oder XT-shifter wo die Leutchens mitunter fÃ¼r gebrauchte mehr bezahlen als fÃ¼r neue! vÃ¶llig Grotesk! Aber gut fÃ¼r die Wirtschaft ist es alle mal nur schlecht fÃ¼r die mit unter richtig guten shops



MfG



ubiquiet


----------



## entlebucher (25. Juli 2006)

Muhahaha!!!

es hat noch 21 gang, die anderen 6 hat er dann also verloren


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Juli 2006)

Schaut mal auf die Reifenbreite für die der rahmen max. ausgelegt ist  

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-ALU-Dual-Dirt...7QQihZ010QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (26. Juli 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ein-cooles-Fahrr...1QQihZ007QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Der Text!!!


Ne Astgabel.. hehe


----------



## Vollsortimenter (27. Juli 2006)

Man beachte das Kleingedruckte: http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-10th-Anni...2QQihZ015QQcategoryZ77581QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ziemlich witzisch............................


----------



## frontlinepunk (27. Juli 2006)

ubiquiet schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal was anderes was ich jetzt loswerden will:
> 
> schaut euch mal das an:
> 
> ...




da gebe ich dir absolut recht. da war mal irgendeine lenkervorbaukombo im angebot, 18 euro plus 6 euro versand - sofortkauf, mehrere verfügbar...
tatsächliche haben es ebayer auf 10 gebote und über 30 euro gebracht...

   

aber so kann man kohle machen... unglaublich...


----------



## frontlinepunk (27. Juli 2006)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut mal auf die Reifenbreite für die der rahmen max. ausgelegt ist
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-ALU-Dual-Dirt...7QQihZ010QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



bulleneier...!?


----------



## Deleted61137 (27. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schlauch-28er-DV...6QQihZ014QQcategoryZ77588QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## minni_futzi (27. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Schlauch-28er-DV...6QQihZ014QQcategoryZ77588QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



find ich gar nich mal dumm die idee... wie ich die leute hasse, die nichmal ein löchlein flicken können/wollen und gleich mit ihrem riesenportmoné (?) zum nächsten bikeshop rennen 

aber ob ich einen geflickten kaufen würde!? ich weiß nich...


----------



## Bozopelli (27. Juli 2006)

"Bei mir erhalten Sie ge****te, luftdicht und getestete Schläuche in den gängigen Grössen"

Ich weiß nicht ob ich so einen wirklich wollte....


----------



## JoKo1988 (27. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Schlauch-28er-DV...6QQihZ014QQcategoryZ77588QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



für das geld, bekommst du nen neuen schlauch^^
der versand is ja mehr wert als der schlauch    

als nächstes kommt: Verkauf gebrauchtes gummi in top zustand, fast wie neu, hat dichgehalten


----------



## HypnoKröte (27. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Laufradsatz-DT-H...5QQihZ001QQcategoryZ81669QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
  Durchlesen


----------



## MTB-Ulli (27. Juli 2006)

nikolauzi schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar ohne Rad, aber was manche Leute so alles sammeln:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Riesen-Coca-Cola...ryZ62856QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Dabei sind seine anderen Versteigerungen auch sehr interessant
> ...



Passt gut ins MTB-Forum, sind nämlich auch CC-Dosen dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss (27. Juli 2006)

HypnoKröte schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Laufradsatz-DT-H...5QQihZ001QQcategoryZ81669QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Durchlesen



Die Felge hat ne 8, nicht das Lager. Und?


----------



## HypnoKröte (27. Juli 2006)

Mavic Crassmax ist doch korrekt oder


----------



## Filosofem (27. Juli 2006)

HypnoKröte schrieb:
			
		

> Mavic Crassmax ist doch korrekt oder



die crossmax der ersten serie sind einen tick leichter als meine hügis mit m217/32loch/dt comp+messingnippel (wiegen 749g/900g); die aktuellen nicht mehr.

die aussage in der auktion ist definitiv richtig. machst du statt competitions revolutions samt al-nippeln rein -> pro laufrad minimum 50-100g gewichtsvorteil zu crossmax. wenn ich meine laufräder mit 24 dt comps vorne und 28 hinten fahren würde, wären sie ebenfalls leichter als crossmax. 

was alles aus nichtwissen in den kuriositätenthread geschrieben wird... oder hat es wirklich allen ernstes dieser eine schreibfehler ausgemacht?


----------



## HypnoKröte (27. Juli 2006)

Yep schreibfehler wars, aber verzeiht wenn das nicht reicht


----------



## Vetruv (28. Juli 2006)

Tja HypnoKröte, die Leute lesen das hier nicht zum Spass. Und wenn dein Link halt mal nicht der Schenkelklopfer des Tages ist hast Du aber ganz "crass" schnell die Forumspolizei am Arsch. Und die wissen ganz bestimmt was hier lustig, kurios und vorallem wer hier wissend oder unwissend ist.


----------



## swiss (28. Juli 2006)

Crassmax ist ja auch max. crass lustig.

Der Verkäufer kommt vielleicht aus Kreuzberg[Crassberg], kann er doch nix für.


----------



## dioXxide (28. Juli 2006)

Das ist ein GrassMax, ein spezieller LRS für Wiesen...


----------



## Riemen (29. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ200010204476QQihZ010QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

"Verkaufe nur das Fahrrad das hübsche Mädchen natürlich nicht."

Über Geschmäcker kann man bekanntlich streiten...


----------



## Alex de Large (29. Juli 2006)

Crasses Rocky Mountain

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky_W0QQitemZ260014406955QQihZ016QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dioXxide (29. Juli 2006)

Sieht wieder mal nach Diebesgut aus und der "Bautenzug" wurde zufällig auch noch durchschnitten...


----------



## decolocsta (29. Juli 2006)

Wenigstens mal keine Antriebsschwinge


----------



## Kayn (30. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Manitou-Sherman-...QQihZ012QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Juli 2006)

aus dem Gabel lackier Thread


----------



## Kayn (31. Juli 2006)

sie ist fÃ¼r 151â¬ weg gegangen, herzlichen glÃ¼ckwunsch ^^ @freesoul

von nem ebayer mit 0 Bewertungen, das kann noch heiter werden.


----------



## Beff1 (31. Juli 2006)

Schnäppchen

http://cgi.ebay.de/Marin-MTB-TEAM-F-R-S-RARITAT-10-mal-in-BRD_W0QQitemZ250013670977QQihZ015QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

.....vor allem: wenn schonmal 10.000 geboten wurden, weshalb wirds dann bei ebay für 3000 verkauft?

ja ja ....alles klar.....
und dann auch noch von einem sooo seriösen Verkäufer mit ....0 Bewertungen - mal sehen wer da zuschlägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (31. Juli 2006)

niemand...


----------



## Boandl (31. Juli 2006)

Tja, und aus einem StÃ¼ck! Wohl hohlgeschmiedet? 
Dann ist es natÃ¼rlich geschenkt um 3000 â¬.


----------



## DavidMG (31. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=013&item=230009287340


----------



## divergent! (31. Juli 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein GrassMax, ein spezieller LRS für Wiesen...




jo oder für den fleißigen holländer von nebenan


----------



## Jaypeare (1. August 2006)

Beff1 schrieb:
			
		

> Schnäppchen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Marin-MTB-TEAM-F-R-S-RARITAT-10-mal-in-BRD_W0QQitemZ250013670977QQihZ015QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Man beachte die anderen Auktionen des Verkäufers. Selbstbewußte Preise.


----------



## Enrgy (1. August 2006)

DavidMG schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=013&item=230009287340



Was ist daran nun so kurios? Vielleicht die überaus präzise und auch ehrliche Beschreibung des Verkäufers? Hier kauft keiner die Katze im Sack. Mängel deutlich bebildert und beschrieben, und der Preis (derzeit 1, nur 4 Versand) geht wohl auch i.O.

Oder sind dir diese Prä-Rapidfire-Teile nicht geläufig?


----------



## swiss (1. August 2006)

divergent! schrieb:
			
		

> jo oder für den fleißigen holländer von nebenan



für den _fliegenden Holländer _ist passender.


----------



## DavidMG (1. August 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist daran nun so kurios? Vielleicht die überaus präzise und auch ehrliche Beschreibung des Verkäufers? Hier kauft keiner die Katze im Sack. Mängel deutlich bebildert und beschrieben, und der Preis (derzeit 1, nur 4 Versand) geht wohl auch i.O.
> 
> Oder sind dir diese Prä-Rapidfire-Teile nicht geläufig?



Okay .. zugegeben es war meine Auktion, aber wer zum Teufel würde mehr als 1 für den Plunder ausgeben ?


----------



## PeterAnus (1. August 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky_W0QQitemZ260014406955QQihZ016QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

edit: mist ,war schon da


----------



## bad1080 (1. August 2006)

> Hergestellt aus Aluminium aus einem Stück



LOL! genau, das alu wurde vorher nur zu rohren verarbeitet, die dann auseinandergeschnitten wurden um sie dann wieder zusammen zu schweissen, oder wie???  

auch schön: zwei mal die geleiche gabel am rad zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friesengeist70 (1. August 2006)

PeterAnus schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky_W0QQitemZ260014406955QQihZ016QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> edit: mist ,war schon da



wo hat man das denn geklaut?


----------



## Weinteufel (1. August 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Crasses Rocky Mountain
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky_W0QQitemZ260014406955QQihZ016QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Mich wundert nur wer soooeine Sch**** kauft?!  

Ach ja "beachten sie meine anderen Auktionen: Vorderrad und Schloß(leider defekt)"  ;-)


----------



## Schottenrock (2. August 2006)

geiles teil, achtung: http://cgi.ebay.at/Rennrad-Shimano-...50QQihZ001QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Die Geschichte ist zwar traurig, aber da kann man nix machen.


----------



## Helldriver (2. August 2006)

Jaypeare schrieb:
			
		

> Man beachte die anderen Auktionen des Verkäufers. Selbstbewußte Preise.



Hehehe...das stimmt. 
Haben wir gerade Inflation oder wie? 

Von wegen 10.000. 
An der Ostsee werden die Touristen einfach öfter mal ein wenig auf die Schippe genommen........


----------



## NoizZ (2. August 2006)

Schottenrock schrieb:
			
		

> geiles teil, achtung: http://cgi.ebay.at/Rennrad-Shimano-...50QQihZ001QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Die Geschichte ist zwar traurig, aber da kann man nix machen.


Ich finde gute, dass kein Schaltwerk wegen der Gelenkschonung verbaut ist. Naja, zur Not kann man die Kette ja auch mit der Hand umlegen.  

Ich werd nachher erstmal meine Deore abbauen.


----------



## Schwarzwild (2. August 2006)

Das kann es auch nur in Bottrop geben


----------



## Schottenrock (3. August 2006)

Wollte halt single speed fahren. Denen trau ich sogar zu dass sie den Freilauf zerstört haben um damit fixed zu fahren. Ist aber ien wenig unsicher, so ohne Bahnnarbe. Nur--- wofür braucht man dann Bremsen? Hab ja selber keine an meinem Fixie


----------



## n70tester (3. August 2006)

Schottenrock schrieb:
			
		

> Bahnnarbe. Nur--- wofür braucht man dann Bremsen?



Hallo das heißt _*NABE*_!!!


----------



## dioXxide (3. August 2006)

Der Bikemarkt ist vielseitig!

Hey, hab auch noch einige Kumpels abzugeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (3. August 2006)

Kurios?? Vieleicht.

In jedem Fall aber schön häßlich! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Rahmenset-fu...6QQihZ019QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sieht nen bischen aus wie ne Laubsägearbeit mit Alu. Kann natürlich sein, daß ich hier meine totale Ahnungslosigkeit oute und über das absolute mege Kultteil herziehe.


----------



## dioXxide (3. August 2006)

Pfui, da kann einem ja das biken vergehen!


----------



## Schottenrock (3. August 2006)

ach ja stimmt, naja was soll man machen... NABE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Besten Dank für die Zurechtweisung


----------



## bruckma (3. August 2006)

> Kurios?? Vieleicht.
> In jedem Fall aber schön häßlich!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Rahmenset-fue...QQcmdZViewItem
> Sieht nen bischen aus wie ne Läubsägenarbeit mit Alu. Kann natürlich sein, daß ich hier meine totale Ahnungslosigkeit oute und über das absolute mege Kultteil herziehe.



Das ganze ist fast Kult
Ist noch eine innovative Firma (Biomega): habe eine Bike mit Kardanwellenantrieb! Bin man auf einem gefahren, funktioniert, aber das Bike fährt sich wie ein Staubsauger! War aber nicht dieses Model
¨
Aber für den Preis finde ich es nicht schlecht! 

Hier der Link zur offiziellen Page von Biomega


----------



## Stefan.B (3. August 2006)

bruckma schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze ist fast Kult
> Ist noch eine innovative Firma (Biomega): habe eine Bike mit Kardanwellenantrieb! Bin man auf einem gefahren, funktioniert, aber das Bike fährt sich wie ein Staubsauger! War aber nicht dieses Model
> ¨
> Aber für den Preis finde ich es nicht schlecht!
> ...


Könntest Du uns denn mal erklären wie sich son Staubsauger fährt?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (3. August 2006)

Stefan.B schrieb:
			
		

> Könntest Du uns denn mal erklären wie sich son Staubsauger fährt?




  hehe würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojolintzi (3. August 2006)

guckt euch ma auf der hompage es bike "brooklin" an...

das ding hast dazu noch scheibenbremsen und wiegt 20 kg...


----------



## insanerider (3. August 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Kurios?? Vieleicht.
> 
> In jedem Fall aber schön häßlich!
> 
> ...



Ahnungslos? Ja schon! Aber besonders hübsch ist es wirklich nicht, trotzdem werd ich es beobachten..also danke für den Tipp....  
Ist beinahe Kult


----------



## ritzelschleifer (4. August 2006)

zumindest findet sich dieser Rahmen in jedem Design-Fotoband der letzten Jahre... Hässlich wie das ist kann man da bestimmt ein Schnäppchen machen...


----------



## Enrgy (4. August 2006)

Der Rahmen ist doch noch in der aktuellen Kollektion drin, also grob gesagt kein Sammlerstück. 
Da ist mir Principia schon lieber, die sehen wenigstens "normal" aus.


----------



## Schottenrock (4. August 2006)

Verdammt hässliches Ding. Fast könnte man meinen es sei ein KLEIN Mantra, aber das Ding da hat ja nicht mal ne Federung.... nie im Leben, und wenn dann nur geschenkt!!!!


----------



## Vetruv (4. August 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht nen bischen aus wie ne Laubsägearbeit mit Alu. Kann natürlich sein, daß ich hier meine totale Ahnungslosigkeit oute und über das absolute mege Kultteil herziehe.



    Ist jedes mal eine verdammte Gratwanderung hier im Forum, ne...


----------



## outrage (4. August 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Uransattelstuetze-original-Kroeoeoeoeck_W0QQitemZ330013679387

WTF?


----------



## OmemoO (4. August 2006)

outrage schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Uransattelstuetze-original-Kroeoeoeoeck_W0QQitemZ330013679387



Der Typ ist ja total verstrahlt !?!


----------



## HavannaClub (4. August 2006)

OmemoO schrieb:
			
		

> Der Typ ist ja total verstrahlt !?!


das angebot versteht man nur sonntag früh um 4 uhr bevor man ins bett hüpft


----------



## ubiquiet (4. August 2006)

hier ist Ahmadinedschad! kann mal einer für mich die Stütze ersteigern ich bekomm doch in Deutschland keinen account....


Biiiiiiittee



grüße


aus Iran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SidVicious (4. August 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Crasses Rocky Mountain
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky_W0QQitemZ260014406955QQihZ016QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




erstens auf jeden Fall gezogen und zweitens isses kein Rocky Mountain, sondern ein original Baumarkt-"Rocky" ...


----------



## Alex de Large (4. August 2006)

Wenn der Verkäufer schreibt, es ist ein Rocky Mountain, dann ist es ein Rocky Mountain!


----------



## ritzelschleifer (4. August 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Verkäufer schreibt, es ist ein Rocky Mountain, dann ist es ein Rocky Mountain!


sonst hätter's ja auch nich geklaut!


----------



## CrossSepp (4. August 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Verkäufer schreibt, es ist ein Rocky Mountain, dann ist es ein Rocky Mountain!




Tja,Rocky Mountain ist auch nicht mehr was es mal war........


----------



## trick_forever (5. August 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/down-hill-mounta...2QQihZ010QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 4l3x (5. August 2006)

das sieht ja mal hamma montiert aus  

den zug von der hinterbremse hat er wohl extra so gelassen, damits stylischer aussieht ^^. oder er hat gedacht dann fließts öl schneller


----------



## decolocsta (5. August 2006)

Wo ist da hinten die Federung?


----------



## trick_forever (5. August 2006)

genau des is doch der witz an dem bike ^^


----------



## gmozi (5. August 2006)

Der Witz ist eher der Preis, oder die Tatsache, dass er die beiden male wo er was VERKAUFT hat nen negative Bewertung bekommen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattori Hanzo (5. August 2006)

Gott seí dank sind die Reifen sauber!


----------



## ubiquiet (5. August 2006)

sicherlich Diebstahl Ware wenn man den Text zur neg. Bewertung dazu sieht und dann das: "Ich selbst habe es nie gefahren aber musste es damals wegen dem coolen grün einfach kaufen..." 

schon sehr merkwürdig! wenn ich was cool finde will ich es auch benutzen , ODER???
Und für jemand anders kauf ich sicher nix "cooles grünes".....


mal sehen ob es dennoch einen Käufer findet


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (5. August 2006)

Es sieht so aus, als sei dem Verkäufer der angebotene Artikel geklaut worden (sodass er ihn nicht mehr verschicken konnte), nicht ein selbst geklauter Artikel verkauft.
Trotzdem ein zweifelhafter Deal...


----------



## JoolstheBear (5. August 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Seltener-chinesi...33QQihZ016QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wieder mal nen kathegoriefehler 

â¬: und noch einer :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Aquaman-Triathlo...0QQihZ015QQcategoryZ77610QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bad1080 (5. August 2006)

trick_forever schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/down-hill-mounta...2QQihZ010QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



lol! downhill-bike, klar! die federung hinten ist wohl nur etwas straff abgestimmt... 

und an welche cantisockel wollte er die bremsen wohl montieren, wenn er die zeit dazu gehabt hätte?


----------



## Enrgy (5. August 2006)

bad1080 schrieb:
			
		

> und an welche cantisockel wollte er die bremsen wohl montieren, wenn er die zeit dazu gehabt hätte?



...an die, welche an der Gabel vorhanden sind. Ne Scheibe wäre da schon schwieriger dranzufummeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bad1080 (5. August 2006)

sind aber keine eingeschraubt, ist nur ne aufnahme für dran...

so genug geklug********rt jetzt...


----------



## hardcoreidiot (6. August 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/RAT-BOOSTER-fuer-MAGURA-HS-33_W0QQitemZ180013666078QQihZ008QQcategoryZ77581QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

sind inzwischen ausverkauft   habe noch den letzen im geschäft gekriegt also wenns jemand braucht....


----------



## bolle74 (7. August 2006)

bah, watt is datt schäbig

http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-MTB-neu-26-B...0QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DavidMG (7. August 2006)

bolle74 schrieb:
			
		

> bah, watt is datt schäbig



lol, das dachte ich auch als ich's gestern bei ebay entdeckte. Voll die Fehlkonstruktion. Aber ein netter Widerspruch : agressive Optik und trotzdem Katzenaugen 

Aber diese Traversenähnliche Verschweißung sieht einfach nur lächerlich aus. Tja ... die haben's einfach noch nicht raus : weniger Geld in den Rahmen und Schnick-Schnack pumpen, und dafür mehr in die Schaltung und anständige V-Brakes.


----------



## ubiquiet (7. August 2006)

beeeeäähhhgggggrrrr....

für den preis sollte man ihn mal direkt anschreiben....


----------



## wrlcrew (7. August 2006)

Unfassbar - so jet hässliches hab ich ja lange nicht gesehen :kotz:


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (7. August 2006)

bolle74 schrieb:
			
		

> bah, watt is datt schäbig
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-MTB-neu-26-B...0QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hallo,

ist das zu billig?

Dann nehmt doch das:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...PageName=MERC_VI_ReBay_Pr12_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT

Dann kann man wenigstens mit dem Preis etwas angeben.

Ich kann da nur noch den Kopf schütteln.

Gruß

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## wrlcrew (7. August 2006)

WAAAS???
600 Tacken für ne Apollo11 mit Sattel? 
Hammer!


----------



## DavidMG (7. August 2006)

Warum muss es eigentlich immer Fully sein bei diesen Trendrädern ? Achten Leute die solche Bikes kaufen nur darauf, dass viel schnick-schnack dran ist ? Lieber Hardtail als billiges Fully ! (Und Hardteilrahmen gibts schon ab 10  !  )


----------



## wrlcrew (7. August 2006)

Für Leute ohne Plan sehen die Teile wegen der ganzen Verstrebungen wohl besonders stabil aus  
Anscheinend gehen die Teile ja auch weg...ist ja auch deutsche Wertarbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schottenrock (7. August 2006)

Naja das ist wohl ein bisserl von den RB abgekupfert...http://www.racebike.cz/eng/img/dragster_dh/drdh1.jpg


----------



## outrage (7. August 2006)

Für alle, die nicht wissen, womit sie ihre Katzenaugen montieren sollen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Werkzeugsatz-fuer-Fahrrad-Katzenaugen_W0QQitemZ320014718865


----------



## hbGiant (7. August 2006)

das war schon 5 mal hier... 

kennt ihr diese bühnen die für openair kozerte immer aufgebaut werden, die sehn genauso aus wie das fahrrad, da hat bestimmt jemand die geniale idee gehabt die bühnen die nichts mehr taugen zu recyeln...


----------



## DavidMG (7. August 2006)

hbGiant schrieb:
			
		

> kennt ihr diese bühnen die für openair kozerte immer aufgebaut werden





			
				DavidMG schrieb:
			
		

> diese Traversenähnliche Verschweißung



Traversen


----------



## Schottenrock (7. August 2006)

Traversen oder nicht. Für den Preis ist das ja trotzdem eine Frechheit. Legt man ein paar 100er mehr drauf hat man schon ein gutes Hardtail (CC).. Aber es gibt genug Spinner auf der Welt und so tuts auch keinem weh wenn die verarscht werden!


----------



## Bozopelli (7. August 2006)

Also bitte....

FÃ¼r 599 bekommt man sehr wohl schon ein anstÃ¤ndiges Hardtail ohne noch ein paar Hunderter drauflegen zu mÃ¼ssen.

Setzt bitte nicht immer die sportambitionen der Forumsmitglieder hier mit den Standard: "ichfahreinbikezureisdieleweilscooleralseinbonanzaradistundhÃ¼pfauch2malimjahrdamitdurchdenwald" jugendlichen gleich.

Da sind meistens die Eltern genauso unwissend wie die Kiddies und dann gibts halt schon mal so nen Schrott zur Konfirmation oder Geburtstag/Weihnachten.

Das Schlimme ist doch wirklich, das man wenn man so ein Drecksding fÃ¼r 599 verkauft tatsÃ¤chlich mindestens 200â¬ dran verdienen kann und dann, weil Verkauf Ã¼bers Internet, den Service fÃ¼r das Moped nem Ã¶rtlichen RadhÃ¤ndler aufdrÃ¼ckt, der natÃ¼rlich dafÃ¼r lange nicht das nimmt was er mÃ¼sste um nicht als Wucherer bekannt zu werden....


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (7. August 2006)

Hallo,

falls das noch keiner bemerkt hat:

Schaut doch mal den Preis an.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-MTB-neu-26-B...0QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...PageName=MERC_VI_ReBay_Pr12_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT

Einmal kostet das Radl  399,00 und dann  599,00. Gleiches Rad, gleiche Ausstattung und jetzt kommt´s:
*
GLEICHER HÄNDLER!*

Zu finden ist das jeweils andere Rad auch noch auf der gleichen Seite im "Weitere Artikel" -fenster.

Wie blöd muss man sein?

Gruß

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. August 2006)

das ist der gute alte "hey geil, da kann ich ja voll das Schnäppchen machen" trick


----------



## chris_f (7. August 2006)

Also was bitte ist denn das:

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB_W0QQitemZ320014364176QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

"Das Fahrad wurde Gewonnen,nach Recherche *ca.2.470â¬NP*"

Hat der sich bei seiner "Recherche" um ne Null vertan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (7. August 2006)

Wie geil ist das denn........ selten so gelacht, 2470â¬ fÃ¼r ein 129,00â¬ Spirit.

Ich schmeiss mich weg......


----------



## JoolstheBear (7. August 2006)

chris_f schrieb:
			
		

> Also was bitte ist denn das:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB_W0QQitemZ320014364176QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



offensichtlich ja ... bei dem startpreis


----------



## chris_f (7. August 2006)

Ich schreib den an!


----------



## Exekuhtot (7. August 2006)

Ich auch! das wird lustig


----------



## chris_f (7. August 2006)

Ich will die Luft noch nich ganz raus lassen, erstmal gefragt, woher er die Preisinfo hat.


----------



## Stiffler2409 (7. August 2006)

chris_f schrieb:
			
		

> Also was bitte ist denn das:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB_W0QQitemZ320014364176QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Der Preis ist genau so unverschämt hoch wie die Rahmengröße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (7. August 2006)

Dan habe ich es wohl versaut, 
ich habe ihn gefragt, was denn fÃ¼r parts verbaut sein um aus einem 129â¬ Bike ein 2400â¬ Bike zu machen......


----------



## Stefan.B (7. August 2006)

Ich hab ihn angetextet.Bin ma gespannt.


----------



## chris_f (7. August 2006)

Exekuhtot schrieb:
			
		

> Dan habe ich es wohl versaut,
> ich habe ihn gefragt, was denn für parts verbaut sein um aus einem 129 Bike ein 2400 Bike zu machen......



Les doch mal den Namen, das is n älteres Ehepaar. Die haben das bestimmt im Supermarkt, oder bei einem kleinen Preisauschreiben gewonnen. Haben dann denjenigen, der das ausgehändigt hat, gefragt "Is das n gutes Rad?" und der sagte "Ja". 
Beim Recherchieren hat er sicher dann im Geschäft angerufen und gefragt, was denn ein gutes Rad mit Federn vorne und hinten kostet, die sagten "zwoviersiebzig", da war der fertig mit Recherchieren. 

Daher wollte ich erstmal höflich bleiben. Wird der pampig kann man ihn immernoch auslachen...


----------



## Exekuhtot (7. August 2006)

Ich habe auch ganz höfflich gefragt, ist so meine Art, was ich oben geschrieben habe war ja nicht der genaue Wortlaut.

Sehen wir mal, was er antwortet.


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. August 2006)

War http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-MTB-neu-26-Bike-24-Gang-Shimano-22-Zoll-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ300014088040QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem  da nicht schon mal eine Zeichnung hier irgendwo drin?


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. August 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Explorer-wie...4QQihZ017QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ritzelschleifer (7. August 2006)

ebay.de/MTB-Explorer-wie-GT-kompl-Shimano-Alivio-TOP-LESEN_W0QQitemZ270015805544QQihZ017QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Explorer-wie-GT-kompl-Shimano-Alivio-TOP-LESEN_W0QQitemZ270015805544QQihZ017QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem schrieb:
			
		

> wie GT gebaut


Es gibt leute im Forum, die würden da nur drauf bieten um die Adresse von dem typen zu kriegen


----------



## JoolstheBear (7. August 2006)

klärt mich auf


----------



## Schottenrock (8. August 2006)

Oh, das ist ganz einfach. Adresse von dem Typen, dann hinfahren, und ihm ordentlich eine aufs Dach geben, weil GT baut immerhin nicht solch einen Schrott. Auch wenns manche behaupten. Frei nach dem Motto: "*I can send people to your house... BAD people!!!"*


----------



## Enrgy (8. August 2006)

Oh, ganz einfach? Dann erst mal richtig lesen was da steht: "WIE GT", nicht "EIN GT". Also Ball flach halten. Wenn er das Teil umlackiert und mit GT-Aufklebern versieht, was ja hier oft genug zu sehen ist, dann würde ich die Aufregung verstehen. So ist die Auktion doch i.O. Start bei 1, deutliche Nennung der Marke. Da kann ein Vergleich mit der GT-Bauart ruhig mit rein. Wer dann wirklich meint, er bekommt ein GT, der hat es nicht besser verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (10. August 2006)

Hat der Typ doch 100  für ne undichte Trinkflasche gezahlt

http://cgi.ebay.de/Carbon-Trinkflas...56QQihZ019QQcategoryZ7295QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Der böse Wolf (10. August 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der Typ doch 100  für ne undichte Trinkflasche gezahlt
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Carbon-Trinkflas...56QQihZ019QQcategoryZ7295QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Und Du kannst ihn auch noch fragen warum. Ist Rainer b. hier aus dem Forum


----------



## Alex de Large (10. August 2006)

Der Italiener???


----------



## Cuberius (10. August 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der Typ doch 100  für ne undichte Trinkflasche gezahlt
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Carbon-Trinkflas...56QQihZ019QQcategoryZ7295QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Da stellt sich nun die Frage,wer/was nicht ganz dicht ist... ...ups...


----------



## Bozopelli (10. August 2006)

Nee, der Rainer aus Ösiland.

Und ich kann mir nicht vortellen, dass er 100.- für ne defekte Trinkflasche gezahlt hat. Sie wird wohl undicht geworden sein, während sie sich in seinem Besitz befand...


----------



## Alex de Large (10. August 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, der Rainer aus Ösiland.


Mein ich doch


----------



## chris_f (11. August 2006)

Naja, naja...

http://cgi.ebay.de/neuwertiges-26-Z...9QQihZ009QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

von einem Schnäppchen kann keine Rede sein, aber wie sagt man so schön? Der (gute) Zweck heiligt die Mittel... andererseits hätte der Bieter den Schotter auch gleich so spenden können....


----------



## axx (12. August 2006)

Die Beschreibung der Barends ist ja geil:

"Schutz der Handgelenke bei Stürzen durch die im 90 Grad Winkel angebrachten Schutzbügel"

Also beim Stürzen immer schön die Hände am Lenker lassen, dann sind sie geschützt


----------



## Cuberius (12. August 2006)

chris_f schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, naja...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/neuwertiges-26-Z...9QQihZ009QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> von einem Schnäppchen kann keine Rede sein, aber wie sagt man so schön? Der (gute) Zweck heiligt die Mittel... andererseits hätte der Bieter den Schotter auch gleich so spenden können....




...Shock High Precision Stoßdämpfer....  

Fast so geil wie die Marzocchini bei ebay...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spreak (12. August 2006)

Ich fand ja die Zeichnungen auf den Schalthebeln cul. Ist das öfter so? Hab das noch nie gesehen


----------



## Cuberius (12. August 2006)

>>[email protected][c]K<< schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand ja die Zeichnungen auf den Schalthebeln cul. Ist das öfter so? Hab das noch nie gesehen




Wahrscheinlich ist da eine Schildkröte und ein Hase drauf!


----------



## gmozi (12. August 2006)

Kommt .. das Rad ist grottig, aber der Ebayer hat scih auch in seiner unwissenheit recht viel Mühe gegeben würde ich sagen. Alle wichtigen Angaben sind vorhanden. 

Bike = Müll / Auktion = OK


----------



## wernster (12. August 2006)

moin leude...

wollte mal fragen was das fürne strange konstruktion ist  
sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen...

Strange Konstruktion


----------



## Cuberius (12. August 2006)

wernster schrieb:
			
		

> moin leude...
> 
> wollte mal fragen was das fürne strange konstruktion ist
> sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen...
> ...



Das Ding kenn ich.Das hat Manitou/Answer Mitte der Neunziger als "Entwurf" für ein Fully rausgebracht.Kommentar aus der Mountain-Bike:"...blieb aber schwach!"
Die habel versucht ne Gabel als Hinterraddämpfung umzubauen.Naja,hat aber nix gebracht.Das Ding ist echt selten.

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/30jahregeschichte_1994-1995.34993.htm

Mußt da mal schauen,steht ein Bericht drüber unter 1995


----------



## Spreak (12. August 2006)

hehe hab erst gedacht marke eigenbau. sieht schon sehr kurios aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (12. August 2006)

Ich hätte es aber auch gedacht...


----------



## Enrgy (12. August 2006)

>>[email protected][c]K<< schrieb:
			
		

> hehe hab erst gedacht marke eigenbau. sieht schon sehr kurios aus


Laß das mal keinen aus der Classic-Abteilung hören....


----------



## 4XRacerPB (12. August 2006)

nee das ding ist selten..und vor allem EASTOn Rohrsatz...


----------



## Alex de Large (12. August 2006)

Hier mal ein Schnapper für die kalte Jahreszeit

http://cgi.ebay.de/2000-Norwegerpul...4QQihZ016QQcategoryZ35377QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## XcorebertX (12. August 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein Schnapper für die kalte Jahreszeit
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/2000-Norwegerpul...4QQihZ016QQcategoryZ35377QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



für leute ohne waschmaschine von vorteil


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. August 2006)

ja und, 16000 â¬ fÃ¼r 2000 StÃ¼ck = 8â¬ pro Pulli, da kann man doch nicht meckern


----------



## Bozopelli (12. August 2006)

Ich versuche grade mir vorzustellen, wie warm ich bekomme und wie dick ich aussehe, wenn ich 2000 Pullis übereinander anziehe... *fg*

Aber für nen Ramschladen ist das nicht schlecht, die können die Dinger für 15.- Verkaufen...


----------



## insanerider (12. August 2006)

wernster schrieb:
			
		

> moin leude...
> 
> wollte mal fragen was das fürne strange konstruktion ist
> sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen...
> ...



..und ich habs gehört! Mannmann ...eines der damaligen Top DH Bikes...ist halt etwas her...uns Benecke ist damit auch gefahren....aber hey..da wart ihr wohl alle noch ein Blitzen in den Augen von Mama und Papa  
Übirgens wird die Auktion richtig Asche bringen...prophezeie ich jetzt einfach mal..das Ding ist cool


----------



## votecstoepsl (12. August 2006)

insanerider schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Übirgens wird die Auktion richtig Asche bringen...prophezeie ich jetzt einfach mal..das Ding ist cool



Ja, das befürchte ich auch, leider. Der Post hier im Forum wird sicher nicht dazu beitragen das ich ein Schnäppchen machen könnte. Bin mir sicher das heir der Einer oder Andere genau die selbe Idee hattte wie ich.


----------



## insanerider (12. August 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das befürchte ich auch, leider. Der Post hier im Forum wird sicher nicht dazu beitragen das ich ein Schnäppchen machen könnte. Bin mir sicher das heir der Einer oder Andere genau die selbe Idee hattte wie ich.



...oder ich....aber des wird wohl wieder mal nichts....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (12. August 2006)

insanerider schrieb:
			
		

> Übirgens wird die Auktion richtig Asche bringen...prophezeie ich jetzt einfach mal..das Ding ist cool



Schließe mich an......


----------



## votecstoepsl (12. August 2006)

Toll, da brauch ich ja gar nicht mehr schaune.....


----------



## bad1080 (12. August 2006)

Cuberius schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding kenn ich.Das hat Manitou/Answer Mitte der Neunziger als "Entwurf" für ein Fully rausgebracht.Kommentar aus der Mountain-Bike:"...blieb aber schwach!"
> Die habel versucht ne Gabel als Hinterraddämpfung umzubauen.Naja,hat aber nix gebracht.Das Ding ist echt selten.
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/30jahregeschichte_1994-1995.34993.htm
> ...



wie sollte die gabel auch arbeiten bei dem einbauwinkel??? hätte ihnen eigentlich klar sein können...


----------



## insanerider (12. August 2006)

..verd...wenn Doug Bradbury doch nur schon im MTB News Forum gelesen hätte, dann wüsste er warum sein WM Fahrwerk nix taugt!  
Dank allen Spankern


----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2006)

bad1080 schrieb:
			
		

> wie sollte die gabel auch arbeiten bei dem einbauwinkel??? hätte ihnen eigentlich klar sein können...


Die arbeitet wie Millionen Motorräder mit 2 Federbeinen. Hat man eben damals einfach übertragen. Daß die Manitougabel an sich nicht der Bringer war (hatte selber eine, bei der sich die Elastomere zerbröselt haben), machte die Sache natürlich nicht einfacher. Für gutes Ansprechverhalten war da einfach schonmal zuviel Reibung im System.


----------



## PeterAnus (13. August 2006)

aus aktuellem anlass: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-MOUNTAINBIKE-2x-SCHEIBENBREMSE-MTB-26-SPORT-NEU_W0QQitemZ140017372096QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bruckma (13. August 2006)

Hey!!! Das ist ja eine neue Reverse Arch Gabel aus Hong-Kong


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. August 2006)

Also langsam habe ich den Eindruck das WIR hier eine falsche Vorstellung davon haben wie die Gabel eingebaut gehört! 
Wenn man alleine hier schaut wieviel Gabeln falsch rum (oder vielleicht doch richtig rum) eingebaut sind, dann das hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2897938&postcount=7 oder hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2915171&postcount=1 , also wirklich, IHR seid sicher das das richtig ist was WIR hier behaupten? 



















PS: Kacke, warum funzt der Superlink nicht mehr wie er soll?


----------



## 4XRacerPB (13. August 2006)

hmm glaube ich auch langsam.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mork vom Ork (13. August 2006)

Also ich finde das Kool mit den Wannabe-Reverse Arch Gabeln.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (13. August 2006)

wie schnell die wohl brechen...und erst das steuerohr sich verzieht???


----------



## Chaparral Rider (13. August 2006)

PeterAnus schrieb:
			
		

> aus aktuellem anlass:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-MOUNTAINBIKE-2x-SCHEIBENBREMSE-MTB-26-SPORT-NEU_W0QQitemZ140017372096QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




der preis ist ja geil.wie doof sind die leute für sowas zu bieten.


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. August 2006)

Chaparral Rider schrieb:
			
		

> der preis ist ja geil.wie doof sind die leute für sowas zu bieten.



Doof ³


----------



## Stefan.B (13. August 2006)

Den hatten wir schonmal. Achtet mal auf die Gabel. Was fällt euch auf?


----------



## chris_f (13. August 2006)

Das ist doch haargenau das Bike ausm Praktiker, das ich nebenan gepostet habe!
Das heißt, die sind ALLE falsch montiert. Und wenn das, das ich gesehen habe, das letzte war, heißt das, dass in Andernach nun ein ganzer Arsch voll Leut mit ner falsch montierten Gabel rumfährt.
Ich mach gleich mal ne Tour, vielleicht seh ich n paar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterAnus (13. August 2006)

und vergess nich fotos zu machen


----------



## chris_f (13. August 2006)

PeterAnus schrieb:
			
		

> und vergess nich fotos zu machen



Von den Gabeln, oder den dummen Gesichtern? Ach ich knips einfach alles... 

Mitteilen würde ich es demjenigen jedenfalls. Dass es gefährlicher ist, wenn die Gabel so steht, glaube ich übrigens nicht.


----------



## chris_f (13. August 2006)

PeterAnus schrieb:
			
		

> aus aktuellem anlass:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-MOUNTAINBIKE-2x-SCHEIBENBREMSE-MTB-26-SPORT-NEU_W0QQitemZ140017372096QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Schon gesehen? Die hintere Scheibe is falsch herum. Die Streben müssen sich doch gegen die Laufrichtung stellen. Also DAS könnte tatsächlich gefährlich sein...


----------



## Spreak (13. August 2006)

einfach nur


----------



## Enrgy (14. August 2006)

Das Fahrverhalten ändert sich natürlich durch den geänderten Nachlauf bei falschrum montierten Gabeln, aber brechen tun die deswegen nicht. Dem Schaft und der Gabelbrücke ist es egal, aus welcher Richtung die Kraft wirkt. Auch der Rahmen wird davon nix merken.


----------



## Bozopelli (14. August 2006)

Das Fahrverhlaten ändert sich, korrekt.

Dem Schaft ist es egal, aus welcher Richtung er belastet wird, bin ich auch einverstanden mit.

Allerdings ist die Gabelbrücke ja meistens etwas nach vorne  angewinkelt und durch den veränderten Nachlauf ist der Winkel in dem die Kräfte eingeleitet werden auch anders.

Müsste man mal genauer betrachten ob sich dadurch die Belastung auf die verschiedenen Teile erhöht oder verringert.

Wenn sich die Belastung auf gabel und Schaft verändert, kann sich natürlich auch die Belastung auf den Rahmen verändern.

So Pauschal sagen dass es nix ausmacht halte ich für nen Schnellschuss...


----------



## Enrgy (14. August 2006)

Bei jedem Dirtjump bekommen die Gabeln von unten einen Schlag, der sie nach vorne oben biegen will. Wenn das so elementar wäre, dann müssten schon unzählige Rahmen + Brücken nach solchen Landungen gebrochen sein.


----------



## Bozopelli (14. August 2006)

Hallo?

Schonmal Physik gehabt in der Schule? Schon mal was von Vektoren und Hebelarmen gehört? Wenn du die Gabel herumdrehst ist die Krafteinleitung des von unten kommenden Schlages wegen der geänderten Geometrie völlig anders.

Ohne die genauen Kenntnisse der Winkel und Abstände in der Konstruktion ist es nicht möglich zu berechnen in welche Richtung die resultierende Kraft wirkt wenn die Gabel falschrum montiert ist.

Darüber zu spekulieren ist müssig.

Jedoch zu behaupten, dass es gefahrlos ist und das nix passiert ist unsachlich.

Es ist vielmehr vom schlimmsten auszugehen bis das Gegenteil bewiesen ist. Und deshalb sage ich: Es kann sehr wohl gefährlich sein, mit einer falschrum montierten Gabel zu fahren und zwar nicht nur wegen der Auswirkungen auf das Fahrverhalten sondern eventuell auch wegen zu befürchtender Materialbrüche!


----------



## abbath (14. August 2006)

Ich glaube, ihr macht euch mehr Gedanken als die Hersteller dieser Schrottgabeln :-D

BTW kommt einer in den Radladen "Ich bräuchte 'ne neue Felge. Das wackelt so." Tauchrohre der Billigfedergabel beidseits gebrochen


----------



## 4XRacerPB (14. August 2006)

meiner meinung nach wirken da völlig andere hebelkräfte wenn die gabel falschrum eingebaut ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (14. August 2006)

Zum Stichwort "schön" widersprechen sich der Titel und die Beschreibung im 5. Satz schon ein weng..... 



http://cgi.ebay.de/KLEIN-STARRGABEL...QQihZ015QQcategoryZ100534QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Der böse Wolf (14. August 2006)

4XRacerPB schrieb:
			
		

> meiner meinung nach wirken da völlig andere hebelkräfte wenn die gabel falschrum eingebaut ist....



Ich glaube bei den Gewichten sind weder Rahmen noch Gabeln bis ans Limit gegangen, daß ein falscher Einbau irgendetwas ausmachen würde. Und von Geometrie haben die Entwickler wahrscheinlich auch nur in Mathe in der Schule was von gehört


----------



## Schottenrock (15. August 2006)

Hallo Leute! Hab jetzt auch einen sog. Spinner gesehen! Der dürfte ein voller Freak sein.
http://cgi.ebay.at/Columbus-Simonci...2QQihZ001QQcategoryZ32509QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

lgZ


----------



## Stefan.B (15. August 2006)

Geil. Da muss ich an meine Kindheit denken. Ich hatte nen schwarzes  
Damals waren wir damit die Helden der Strasse. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Orginal-70er-Jah...5QQihZ006QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cuberius (16. August 2006)

Geiles Bonanzarad.So eins hatte mein Nachbar früher,wollt der mir aber nicht geben!


----------



## Bierkiste (16. August 2006)

Stefan.B schrieb:
			
		

> Geil. Da muss ich an meine Kindheit denken. Ich hatte nen schwarzes
> Damals waren wir damit die Helden der Strasse.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Orginal-70er-Jah...5QQihZ006QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Könnte man eigentlich auch als megacooles DH-Fully verkaufen..


----------



## Schottenrock (16. August 2006)

Macht leider eh jeder mit den Baumarkträdern, die dan als megaultrahardcorevollfetteundunzerstörbare Downhillmaschinen verkauft werden...
Die Welt ist besch...


----------



## Cuberius (16. August 2006)

Schottenrock schrieb:
			
		

> Macht leider eh jeder mit den Baumarkträdern, die dan als megaultrahardcorevollfetteundunzerstörbare Downhillmaschinen verkauft werden...
> Die Welt ist besch...




Und genau deswegen denkt jeder Otto-Normal-Verbraucher (welcher kaum Ahnung von Fahrrädern besitzt),wieso soll ich mir ein teueres Bike holen,die aus´m Baumarkt sind doch genauso gut und haben auch "Scheibenbremsen"!?


----------



## kaspersack (22. August 2006)

Ziegen was man(n) hat..."Bullen-Klötten"!  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alu-MTB-Dirtbike...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavidMG (22. August 2006)

kaspersack schrieb:
			
		

> Ziegen was man(n) hat..."Bullen-Klötten"!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Alu-MTB-Dirtbike...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Das sieht ja auch mal richtig ******* aus ... aber für den Preis find ich die Ausstattung echt okay ... wenigstens nicht so übertrieben auf Optik getrimmt.
und wenn das alu pedale sind könnte man sich mit dem rad sogar vielleicht mal vorsichtig ins gelände wagen ... (aber nur in Sichtweite von Mama !!!)


----------



## DavidMG (22. August 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Zahnriemenantrie...yZ100240QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Alles klar -.-


----------



## Bozopelli (22. August 2006)

Jo, sieht mal halbwegs vernünftig und nicht totgestylt aus.

Wusste aber gar nicht, dass die Sattelfima "MTB" jetzt auch das Modell "schwarz" im Portfolio hat...


----------



## kaspersack (22. August 2006)

DavidMG schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht ja auch mal richtig ******* aus ... aber für den Preis find ich die Ausstattung echt okay ... wenigstens nicht so übertrieben auf Optik getrimmt.
> und wenn das alu pedale sind könnte man sich mit dem rad sogar vielleicht mal vorsichtig ins gelände wagen ... (aber nur in Sichtweite von Mama !!!)



Na ja, das Foto zeigt wohl die "Top"-Variante...mit Maguras und XT-Schaltwerk...


----------



## Cuberius (22. August 2006)

DavidMG schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Zahnriemenantrie...yZ100240QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Alles klar -.-



Den Kram hab ich mal an einem Mercedes-Fahrrad gesehen.Wer kauft sich denn bitte sowas?


----------



## Filosofem (22. August 2006)

DavidMG schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Zahnriemenantrie...yZ100240QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Alles klar -.-



Gings im dem Thread nicht um Kuriositäten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (22. August 2006)

Seit es sogar an den heiligen Harleys Riemenantrieb gibt, ist sowas für ein Citybike oder einen fetten Lowrider-Cruiser doch nur recht und billig.
Nie versaute Hosen, kein Gequietsche nach dem Regen, null Wartung bei ewiger Haltbarkeit - mal ehrlich, wenn sowas für MTBs möglich wäre, hätte es wohl jeder gern am Rad!
Warum haben Vielfahrer häufig ne Rohloff dran, sicher nicht wegen der Optik und dem Gewicht.


----------



## DavidMG (22. August 2006)

Filosofem schrieb:
			
		

> Gings im dem Thread nicht um Kuriositäten?



Dann erzähl mir mal was du mit der Aussage so furchtbar wichtiges aussagen willst ? Willst du mir jetzt erzählen wie erfahren du bist und das so ein Riemenantrieb für dich ALLTAG ist ?


----------



## Enrgy (22. August 2006)

Na also kurios ist er sicher nicht, da ja auch serienmäßig in Rädern verbaut. 
Kannste genauso eine Shimano Airlines als kurios bezeichnen, wenn dir der Riementrieb schon spanisch vorkommt.


----------



## DavidMG (22. August 2006)

Kannst ja nen extra Umfrage-Thread aufmachen wer hier alles Riemenantrieb non-kurios findet - mein Gott


----------



## Filosofem (22. August 2006)

DavidMG schrieb:
			
		

> Dann erzähl mir mal was du mit der Aussage so furchtbar wichtiges aussagen willst ? Willst du mir jetzt erzählen wie erfahren du bist und das so ein Riemenantrieb für dich ALLTAG ist ?



Thun ist ein Großserienhersteller. Diese Ritzel passen auf stinknormale Nexusnaben (und die Kurbeln ohnehin auf jeden Vierkant). Nicht alles, was Du noch nicht gesehen hast, ist gleich "kurios"...


----------



## DavidMG (22. August 2006)

Ich weiß gar nicht warum ihr euch so aufspielt. Erstens habt ihr hier nichts zu sagen, zweitens : warum vergeudet ihr nicht eure Zeit und schreibt jedem User hier im Thread ne Mail ob sein Artikel Kurios oder nicht war ?
Baumarktfahrräder bei Ebay sind auch alltäglich ... 




... nu is echt gut ...


----------



## Stefan.B (22. August 2006)

Filosofem schrieb:
			
		

> Thun ist ein Großserienhersteller. Diese Ritzel passen auf stinknormale Nexusnaben (und die Kurbeln ohnehin auf jeden Vierkant). Nicht alles, was Du noch nicht gesehen hast, ist gleich "kurios"...



Ätsch


----------



## DH-Ralli (22. August 2006)

DavidMG schrieb:
			
		

> Baumarktfahrräder bei Ebay sind auch alltäglich ...



Leider... mein ehemaliger Lieblingsfred ist grösstenteils zum "guck mal Billigbaumarksfully bei ebay" verkommen. Vorbei scheinen die Zeiten, wo hier noch echte Knaller untergebracht waren


----------



## chris_f (23. August 2006)

Soso, ein Alurahmen ist das... http://cgi.ebay.de/Wheeler-Tange-Ra...7QQihZ012QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Vielleicht sollte man den mal aufklären, das Chrom und Molybdän im allgemeinen Bestandteile von Stahllegierungen sind....


----------



## JoKo1988 (23. August 2006)

chris_f schrieb:
			
		

> Soso, ein Alurahmen ist das... http://cgi.ebay.de/Wheeler-Tange-Ra...7QQihZ012QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man den mal aufklären, das Chrom und Molybdän im allgemeinen Bestandteile von Stahllegierungen sind....



tja und 11kilo sind auch ein stolzes sümmchen,wenn man bedenkt dat noch viele sachen drauf müssen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (23. August 2006)

chris_f schrieb:
			
		

> Soso, ein Alurahmen ist das... http://cgi.ebay.de/Wheeler-Tange-Ra...7QQihZ012QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man den mal aufklären, das Chrom und Molybdän im allgemeinen Bestandteile von Stahllegierungen sind....



Uuaaahh, was mokierst du dich???

...er sagt doch nur, daß der Rahmen das Gewicht eines 11kg Alu-Rahmens hat....ähm, Stäbe statt Rohre???


----------



## chris_f (23. August 2006)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Uuaaahh, was mokierst du dich???
> ...er sagt doch nur, daß der Rahmen das Gewicht eines 11kg Alu-Rahmens hat....ähm, Stäbe statt Rohre???



hmmmm....



> ...Der Rahmen hat ein Gewicht von ca 11Kg Alu Rahmen natürlich...



Achso, Du meinst, er meint, wenn man fünf oder sechs Alurahmen auf einen Haufen schmeißt, dann wiegen die elf kilo, und dann genausoviel wie sein Stahlrahmen?


----------



## gmozi (23. August 2006)

Sehe ich aber auch anders.



> Der Rahmen hat ein Gewicht von ca 11Kg Alu Rahmen natürlich.



Meiner einer versteht das auch so, dass der Rahmen 11kg wiegt und natürlich ein Alu Rahmen ist.

Wäre ja blöde zu schreiben, dass der Rahmen das Gewicht eines 11kg Alu Rahmens hat, oder?! Wäre total unlogisch ...


----------



## Roelof (23. August 2006)

das sollten wir fast ersteigern und dann reklamieren, dass da - nicht wie angegeben - nur felgen und sattel fehlen, sondern auch naben, speichen, nippel, felgenband, schlauch und reifen...


----------



## gmozi (23. August 2006)

^^ ja und das ALU fehlt auch


----------



## JoolstheBear (24. August 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/X-TASY-Downhill-...5QQihZ020QQcategoryZ85114QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

dat is ma nen cockpit


----------



## chris_f (24. August 2006)

gmozi schrieb:
			
		

> ^^ ja und das ALU fehlt auch



Ich war so frei, und habe ihn informiert. Er hat sich bedankt, und prompt geändert. Lustigerweise schreibt er nun, dass CroMo eine "leichte" Stahllegierung ist. Soll ich nochmal mailen?  



			
				JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> dat is ma nen cockpit



interessante Hörnchen-Position. Muss ich auch mal probieren...


----------



## fone (25. August 2006)

nicht ebay, sondern bikemarkt, aber auch sehr interessant
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=22683&sort=1&cat=2&page=2

gebraucht teurer als neu? oder sollte das 800,- werden?


----------



## Filosofem (27. August 2006)

chris_f schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war so frei, und habe ihn informiert. Er hat sich bedankt, und prompt geändert. Lustigerweise schreibt er nun, dass CroMo eine "leichte" Stahllegierung ist. Soll ich nochmal mailen?



gibts ne leichtere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ph187 (27. August 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250022858449&fromMakeTrack=true

hab den text nur überflogen und evtl is auch was bei der ebay-übersetzung daneben gegangen aber so klingts doch zu sehr nach schnäppchen ..

Ph


----------



## decolocsta (27. August 2006)

verdammt......was tun, ich werde bieten...oder nicht grübellllll


EDIT: Ok, meine Müdigkeit schlägt mri auf die Augen, sehe der hat 0 Bewertungen, ist sicher ein Betrüger.....hm, oder auch nicht, vielleicht hat er es ja nur in China geklaut und will nur schnell Geld haben. dann wäre es mir wurscht, hier wird niemand nach einem in China geklauten Bike suchen......


----------



## Ph187 (27. August 2006)

er hat nochmal genau das gleiche rad für 3500 RMirgendwas..
fürchte auch, das man kaum chancen hat, das rad zu bekommen .

edit: und noch paar andre...
http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZyaozhengoilQQhtZ-1


----------



## herrgelb (27. August 2006)

schon klar. total seriös, ist halt ein fleissiges kerlchen vgztm1210ront´s weitere auktionen


----------



## carthum (27. August 2006)

Das sind keine in China geklauten Räder, das ist Verarsche. Guckt euch mal die Bilder an, die sind aus anderen Auktionen geklaut. Wer natürlich gerne Geld nach China transferieren will, nur zu


----------



## RetroRider (27. August 2006)

Google Umrechnung: 1000 RMB in EUR

(für die wo´s nich wissen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (27. August 2006)

das steht auch bei ebay die umrechnung


----------



## RetroRider (27. August 2006)

Bei mir ist auf der Artikelseite nichts dergleichen zu finden...


----------



## Ph187 (27. August 2006)

trotzdem sind se beide mitlerweile per sofortkauf weggegangen ...


----------



## Bombenkrator (27. August 2006)

vllt sind das leute aus armen slams und denen reichen vllt 90 schon  

aber ich glaubs nicht


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. August 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-FSA-Ra...QQihZ008QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bad1080 (28. August 2006)

geil, und dann stehen sie mit der kamera daneben...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (29. August 2006)

ob er das schon mal selber ausprobiert hat??müsst der wallride nicht nach innen gebogen sein....???


----------



## fl1p (29. August 2006)

Zwar nicht kurios, aber verdächtig.  

Vario Harissa

Ein IBC Mitglied hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass der ein Bild aus meiner Galerie verwendet hat.
Komische Sache.
Nicht dass jemand was falsches denkt, ich verkaufe meinen Rahmen jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## foenfrisur (29. August 2006)

fl1p schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar nicht kurios, aber verdächtig.
> 
> Vario Harissa
> 
> ...



nur weil er ein bild von dir verwendet ist er gleich verdächtig??
verbiete ihm halt das bild zu benutzen....


----------



## fl1p (29. August 2006)

Hab ihm bereits geschrieben.
Ja, das ist schon merkwürdig, wenn der Bilder von Fremden einfach benutzt, vielleicht sind die anderen ja auch aus dem Forum. Wer weiß.

Hauptsache ich bekomme demnächst keine Droh-Mails, weil ich bei ebay angeblich abzocke.

Naja, denkt euch was ihr wollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (29. August 2006)

@ Fl1p:

Hab gehört du hast da ein Vario bei ebay zu verkaufen....


----------



## kailer (29. August 2006)

Habe auch was gefunden, das Lustige dabei ist nicht der Artikel, ein Scott MC30, sondern der Verkaufsgrund - Aufgabe wegen Arschweh nach 15 Kilometern Fahrt. 
Man sollte dem Guten eigentlich schreiben und ihm empfehlen, den Sattel zu wechseln und es nochmal zu probieren - wenn man das Rad nicht selbst möchte.... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...60023315624&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Enrgy (30. August 2006)

Puh, da kann man froh sein, daß solche "Biker" der Allgemeinheit erspart bleiben. Soll er weiter Wein verkaufen & saufen....und daheim auf dem Laufband laufen


----------



## Stefan.B (30. August 2006)

Vor allem geht er trotz laufender Auktion auf Sofort-Kauf Angebote ein


----------



## popeye_mzg (30. August 2006)

http://www.myfunlink.de/1979.htm

Kurios, aber eine Alterantive für den Winter :-D


----------



## godshavedaqueen (30. August 2006)

das ding ist absolut der hammer. Respekt.


----------



## ritzelschleifer (31. August 2006)

bei ebay gibts jetzt auch freitodhilfe


----------



## Roelof (31. August 2006)

ritzelschleifer schrieb:
			
		

> bei ebay gibts jetzt auch freitodhilfe


----------



## Lany (31. August 2006)

...
eBay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codenascher (31. August 2006)

den gabs schon mal...


----------



## Don Raul (2. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/doppelbrueckengabel-aus-carbon-marzocchi-bomber-boxxer_W0QQitemZ290023507450QQihZ019QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Diese "abselut fette dopelbrückenfedergabel" ist Baugleich mit Marzocchi Bomber UND Rock Shox Boxxer.


http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-Death-Jump_W0QQitemZ200021887581QQihZ010QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Schonmal was von einer Marzocchi "Death Jump" gehört? Wahrscheinlich heisst sie so weil man nach einem Sprung gleich tot ist.


----------



## Cuberius (2. September 2006)

Hm,...baugleich mit Marzocchi Bomber und Rock Shox Boxxer...da hab ich das mit der Up-Side-Down-Technik wohl falsch verstanden...
Aber er ist sie ja nur eine "*Sesong*" gefahren und die ist ja fetter als die "*Voteck*"...

Da war jemand schneller.Die "Death Jump" habe ich auch vorhin gesehen.
Vielleicht sollte man ihm sagen,daß es keine gibt....
Der Hammer war ja die "Marzocchini" vor etlicher Zeit....


----------



## Cuberius (2. September 2006)

Hier der Thread dazu


----------



## godshavedaqueen (2. September 2006)

Oh mann, diese marzocchi-Rock-shox-Gabel ist ja krass  . Nur die Gramatik - der weis nichtmal, wie man richtig 'Schutt' schriebt (siehe letzte Zeile)


----------



## DavidMG (3. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=001&item=110026259446

Übelst ugly.
Infos : http://www.ddwings.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (3. September 2006)

Für übergewichtige Damen ? lol
Da hat jede Arschbacke ihren Platz ;-)


----------



## popeye_mzg (3. September 2006)

Oder war etwa die Körbchengröße eines BH´s gemeint ? 

*fettgrins*


----------



## Xerios (4. September 2006)

Äppel Ei-Pott...leider schon zu Ende...

Cheers, Xerios


----------



## Cuberius (4. September 2006)

Geil....


----------



## Ph187 (4. September 2006)

DavidMG schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=001&item=110026259446
> 
> Übelst ugly.
> Infos : http://www.ddwings.com





sofern beide fahrer gleich schwer sind, ist son sattel evtl auch hierfür verwendbar...


----------



## AngryApe (4. September 2006)

"Jaguar MTB Vorbau"

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-VORBAU-SONDERANFERTIGUNG_W0QQitemZ120026414679QQihZ002QQcategoryZ85115QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Boandl (4. September 2006)

Wohl eher ein hopsender Boxer für die Stadtschlampe. 528 g!


----------



## AngryApe (4. September 2006)

mit 190mm vorbaulänge gehts dann aber auch auf der stadtschlampe sportlich-gestreckt zur sache


----------



## Bozopelli (4. September 2006)

ja aber erstmal noch ne Gabel auftreiben die Konusklemmentauglich ist...


----------



## 1337andreas (4. September 2006)

schaut ma

http://cgi.ebay.de/Vorderrad-Felge-...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hinterrad-Felge-...ryZ77584QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich versteh das nicht ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (4. September 2006)

er denkt wohl die firma der felgenbänder sagen aus was für felgen das sind  

ich frag mich wie der die felgen bekommen hat


----------



## 1337andreas (4. September 2006)

jo genau das ist es was ich nicht versteh 
besonders weil 6x groß DOUBLE TRACK drauf steht


----------



## Bombenkrator (4. September 2006)

1337andreas schrieb:
			
		

> jo genau das ist es was ich nicht versteh
> besonders weil 6x groß DOUBLE TRACK drauf steht



hät ich glatt mitgeboten wenn da net so viele schon bemerkt hätten


----------



## JoKo1988 (4. September 2006)

und wer verkauft ne laufrad mit bremsscheibe??? 
und gleich mit einen eingefahrenen reifen, der nix taugt
man man man

double track is ja dat modell und net die marke. die marke is ja sun rims


----------



## Bombenkrator (4. September 2006)

vielleicht kann er ja kein englisch und weiß nicht was das heißt, das was da auf der felge steht


----------



## 1337andreas (4. September 2006)

jo schon klar

aber hey der diesel ist "fast nagelneu"


----------



## Bombenkrator (4. September 2006)

so sah meiner nach nem halben jahr aus  

entweder der is einfach nur dumm oder er will die leute verarschen


----------



## Enrgy (4. September 2006)

Ich denke, da steht nun irgendwo im Nordosten an der Küste ein Bike ohne Räder rum...


----------



## jones (4. September 2006)

ich find die hohlachse so geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (4. September 2006)

Also die Felge 8 km und der Mantel 10 km gelaufen ....... denk ....
wie geht das ? .... hab ich nen mangel in mathe ? lol


----------



## Bombenkrator (4. September 2006)

popeye_mzg schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Felge 8 km und der Mantel 10 km gelaufen ....... denk ....
> wie geht das ? .... hab ich nen mangel in mathe ? lol



er ist damit durch die zeit gereist


----------



## Enrgy (4. September 2006)

Ganz einfach. Der Reifen ist auf der Felge gewandert. Somit unterscheiden sich Umdrehungen beider BAuteile und natürlich auch deren Laufleistung...


----------



## faketreee (4. September 2006)




----------



## decolocsta (5. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GIANT-ATX-TWO-DO...6QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 1337andreas (5. September 2006)

die lampen an der gabel sind ja ma übelst stylisch  
damit er beim dh nicht ausversehn nen Reh überfährt
naja wenn kann er ja noch höflich klingeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavidMG (5. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=006&item=160025141335


HARRRR ! OWNED !
Naja ... was soll ich mit dem Krempel ? Ich wollte doch nur die coole Satteltasche unten im Bild. Schmeiß ich den REST HALT WEG !   




Boah wie geil ... bin mal gespannt in welchem Zustand sich das Schätzchen befindet *freufreufreu*


----------



## Cuberius (5. September 2006)

Die Chromgabel mit "Hydraulik-oder-wie-man-das-nennt"-Technik ist ja wohl der Hammer


----------



## Bombenkrator (5. September 2006)

falsche kategorie.
was ist daran kurios?  
nichts


----------



## gmozi (5. September 2006)

Doch  Kurios finde ich den Stumpen von einer Sattelstange auf die es David anscheinend abgesehen hat


----------



## DavidMG (5. September 2006)

"rüschtüüüsch"


----------



## popeye_mzg (5. September 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach. Der Reifen ist auf der Felge gewandert. Somit unterscheiden sich Umdrehungen beider BAuteile und natürlich auch deren Laufleistung...



Aha und das sogar bei der kurzen Laufleistung ?  
Oder hater einen zu großen Mantel aufgezogen ?  
Das könnte der Grund der Differenz sein, oder ?


----------



## Filosofem (6. September 2006)

Cuberius schrieb:
			
		

> Die Chromgabel mit "Hydraulik-oder-wie-man-das-nennt"-Technik ist ja wohl der Hammer



Für 10 EUR hätte ich sie jedenfalls genommen


----------



## ubiquiet (7. September 2006)

na da hat Dr. Deutsch ja doch noch einen Account bei ebay bekommen.....

aber lest selbst mal du hier das da......  

http://cgi.ebay.de/MARIN-Shimano-XT...6QQihZ020QQcategoryZ85080QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

sensationell


----------



## 1337andreas (7. September 2006)




----------



## gmozi (7. September 2006)

ubiquiet schrieb:
			
		

> na da hat Dr. Deutsch ja doch noch einen Account bei ebay bekommen.....
> 
> aber lest selbst mal du hier das da......
> 
> ...



Und was soll daran nun Kurios sein?
Die Auktion finde ich echt gut. Nahezu alle technischen Details werden genannt, und auch sehr gut bebildert. Dass der Anbieter die deutsche Sprache nicht 100 % beherrscht finde ich nicht erwähnenswert, das es auch 2006 immer noch Menschen gibt die weder Lesen noch Schreiben können.

Ich finde der Anbieter hat sich echt bemüht alles Wichtige unterzubringen.

Witzig oder Kurios finde ich da gar nichts ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bozopelli (8. September 2006)

Kellerlacher!  

Ich finds witzig was da zum Teil drinsteht.

Z.B. Reifen für Asfalt...

Ich dachte immer der Sattel käme in die Asfalt(e) 

Aber so ein Reifen ist vielleicht auch ganz angenehm solange es kein Spike ist, müsste man mal ausprobieren *g*


----------



## outrage (8. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Unikat-Klappradt-Schaustueck_W0QQitemZ150027801930


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (8. September 2006)

ach die federgable stammt aso von marzocchi? muss ja nen echtes specialmodell sein, und das fahrrad stammt auch ganz sicher von ferrari da bin ich mir sihcer, wie soll denn sonst da ferrari draufstehen.


----------



## Bombenkrator (8. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wippermann-Biker...40QQihZ002QQcategoryZ2904QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

net schlecht.


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. September 2006)

Bombenkrator schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Wippermann-Biker...40QQihZ002QQcategoryZ2904QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> net schlecht.



Sowas macht man sich selber!   Gab schon einen Fred dazu....


----------



## Cuberius (8. September 2006)

outrage schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Unikat-Klappradt-Schaustueck_W0QQitemZ150027801930



Und für den Shice bekommt der auch noch Kohle...


----------



## mightyEx (8. September 2006)

outrage schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Unikat-Klappradt-Schaustueck_W0QQitemZ150027801930



Hat wohl jemand seinen Fahrradkeller aufgeräumt und die übriggebliebenen Sachen zusammengezimmert. Und dafür noch mehr als 100,-    . Mein altes Trek hat knapp 80,- gekostet - hat zwar keine Federgabel aber damit kann man zumindest vernünftig fahren und es ist recht leicht.


----------



## GlanDas (9. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Suzuki-Ts-Enduro...oryZ9804QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Das Ding sieht aus wie geklaut...keine Papiere, ein Freund der auf einmal weg ist,
ein Zundschloss in dem der Schlüssel abgebrochen ist...bizar bizar


----------



## Cuberius (9. September 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Suzuki-Ts-Enduro...oryZ9804QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Das Ding sieht aus wie geklaut...keine Papiere, ein Freund der auf einmal weg ist,
> ein Zundschloss in dem der Schlüssel abgebrochen ist...bizar bizar



Ach was,alles doch nur Zufall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (9. September 2006)

oh mein gott meine maschine fehlt  

ne im ernst, die würd ich netmal geklaut kaufen wenn sie nur 100 kosten würde. sieht ja schrecklich aus mit den farben


----------



## 1337andreas (9. September 2006)

> wie gesagt ich kenne mich mit motorrädern usw fast gar nicht so gut aus


   




> Ich habe mir schon mühe gegeben und fing an sie zu tunen.


----------



## gmozi (9. September 2006)

Mal nebenbei ..

Der wahrscheinlich längster Federweg überhaupt 

KLICK


----------



## Bombenkrator (9. September 2006)

da is ja ne supermonster nix dagegen, die hat ja 80cm federweg


----------



## faketreee (9. September 2006)

Wären das keine 15Euro Versandkosten, würde ich da mitbieten.


----------



## Sportstudent (10. September 2006)

Nicht wirklich kurios und hat auch nicht mt Bikes zutun, aber trotzdem ganz lustig anzuschauen

Tequilla Käfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (11. September 2006)

Schnäppchen aus dem Bikemarkt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=24081&sort=1&cat=2&page=2

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Bozopelli (12. September 2006)

Boah ey, is dat Dingen hÃ¤sslich.

Und dann auch noch 180000.- â¬ dafÃ¼r?

Wenns Lire wÃ¤ren kÃ¶nnte man ja mal drÃ¼ber nachdenken und es weiterverkaufen aber â¬???


----------



## Roelof (12. September 2006)

da hat sich wohl jemand bei den nullen ein bissi vertan!


----------



## alöx (12. September 2006)

Bombenkrator schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Wippermann-Biker-Armband-fuer-Biker-Freaks-Gr-S_W0QQitemZ120026033840QQihZ002QQcategoryZ2904QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> net schlecht.



Allein für Gabel und Bremsen würd ich mehr ausgeben... da hat ein Klassikfreak jetzt schicke Teile fürn Appel und nen Ei.


----------



## sPrmaRv (12. September 2006)

Ein Schmankerln


----------



## timewalker85 (12. September 2006)

sPrmaRv schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Schmankerln



Nein, nein, ein Schmakler ist das! Mit orginal Go Shox Doppelbrückengabel!
Wahnsinn


----------



## timewalker85 (12. September 2006)

timewalker85 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, nein, ein Schmakler ist das! Mit orginal Go Shox Doppelbrückengabel!
> Wahnsinn



Schade, dass ich mir den Rahmen nicht mehr mit dem schicken Teil hier tunen kann, sonst hätt ich ihn genommen.  Natürlich gleicher Anbieter!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=85114&item=190012661301


----------



## Cuberius (12. September 2006)

timewalker85 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass ich mir den Rahmen nicht mehr mit dem schicken Teil hier tunen kann, sonst hätt ich ihn genommen.  Natürlich gleicher Anbieter!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=85114&item=190012661301



Und ich hab mir gerade erst nen RaceFace Diabolus gekauft...


----------



## Stefan.B (12. September 2006)

timewalker85 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass ich mir den Rahmen nicht mehr mit dem schicken Teil hier tunen kann, sonst hätt ich ihn genommen.  Natürlich gleicher Anbieter!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=85114&item=190012661301



Es ist echt zum K.....!!! Sind denn manche Senkschädel nicht in der Lage mal ihren Text durchzulesen bevor sie ihn auf die Menschheit loslassen?  Ich weiß, Deutsche Sprache-schwere Sprache aber so langsam wundert mich an der Pisa Studie nix mehr. 
Damit meine ich natürlich NICHT timewalker85.


----------



## Hot Carrot (12. September 2006)

Stefan.B schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist echt zum K.....!!! Sind denn manche Senkschädel nicht in der Lage mal ihren Text durchzulesen bevor sie ihn auf die Menschheit loslassen?  Ich weiß, Deutsche Sprache-schwere Sprache aber so langsam wundert mich an der Pisa Studie nix mehr.
> Damit meine ich natürlich NICHT timewalker85.




Wer da kauft ist selber schuld. 

Wie kann es angehen das der immer noch bei ebay Aktiv ist  

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timewalker85 (12. September 2006)

Hot Carrot schrieb:
			
		

> Wer da kauft ist selber schuld.
> 
> Wie kann es angehen das der immer noch bei ebay Aktiv ist
> 
> MFG



Weil sich Ebay einen Sch... um Qualität kümmert. Ich kauf da schon seit langer Zeit nix mehr, weil sich Ebay null Mühe gibt unseriöse Angebote von ihrer Plattform fernzuhalten. Nach einigen Reinfällen (Fälschungen, kaputte Sachen,...), die ich im Nachhinein noch glücklich abwickeln konnte, hats mir dann gereicht. 
Auf Beschwerdemails kam von Ebay immer nur Standardblabla zurück. Man sollte sich da mal ein Beispiel an Amazon nehmen, die erstatten ihren Kunden völlig unproblematisch(!!!) das Geld, wenn sie bei einem Dritthändler über die Amazon Seite Schrott gekauft haben.
Naja, der Ebay - Aktienkurs spricht jedenfalls Bände.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (12. September 2006)

Stefan.B schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist echt zum K.....!!! Sind denn manche Senkschädel nicht in der Lage mal ihren Text durchzulesen bevor sie ihn auf die Menschheit loslassen?  Ich weiß, Deutsche Sprache-schwere Sprache aber so langsam wundert mich an der Pisa Studie nix mehr.
> Damit meine ich natürlich NICHT timewalker85.



also der war doch echt noch harmlos, knackich wirds dann wenn du wirklich nicht weisst was der verkäufer sagen will


----------



## mightyEx (12. September 2006)

Man sollte neben Ebay immer auch andere Angebote prüfen. Nicht selten sind Angebote abseits von Ebay günstiger zu haben.
Echte Schnäppchen sind recht selten geworden und man muss länger suchen. Der Anteil an überteuertem Schrott und unseriöse Angebote bzw. Fälschungen hat schon enorm zugenommen.
Solange aber die Gebühren fließen und Leute den Mist kaufen, wird sich nicht viel ändern. Man kann nur Anfänger warnen, die sich mit der Materie nicht auskennen. Der Schrott kann nicht nur teuer sondern auch gefährlich werden, wenn z.B. Rahmenbrüche verharmlost werden und ein Laie sich diesen Mist an Land zieht. Solche verantwortungslosen Verkäufer gehören gesperrt.


----------



## decolocsta (12. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...30025805709&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

Das finde ich auch mal richtig dreist.....


Zitat: Der Rahmen wurde nur für Cross Country Zwecke benutzt 

Das ich nicht lache......


Wieso können die Leute nicht ehrlichs ein, wenn ich mir ein gebrauchtes DH Bike kaufen will dann muss ich damit leben das es auch gefahren wurde, da bringen mir Märchen von wegen mit der Monster und 210mm am Heck CC Touren fahren herzlich wenig.....

...lieber offen und ehrlich sagen, hey, ja, das Rad wurde bewegt ist in einem guten Zustand und gut....


----------



## kaspersack (12. September 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso können die Leute nicht ehrlichs ein, wenn ich mir ein gebrauchtes DH Bike kaufen will dann muss ich damit leben das es auch gefahren wurde, da bringen mir Märchen von wegen mit der Monster und 210mm am Heck CC Touren fahren herzlich wenig.....



Weiß gar nicht was Du willst, ich kenn in Berlin auch jmd, der mit nem Nicolai + 170er Monster "nur" über Straßen und durch Parkanlagen brettert  

Natürlich hat dieses Bike eigentlich nur Downhill als Zweck, aber kann doch trotzdem sein das es stimmt...

Wobei, extra Schwinge für mehr Federweg und neue Lager?? Na ja, soll sich jeder selbst seine Meinung bilden  

MfG, Seb


----------



## gmozi (12. September 2006)

Man muss aber denke ich schon sehr viel / hart Cross Country fahren um die Schwinge hinten so zu verschandeln ..


----------



## Cuberius (12. September 2006)

War halt Hardcore-CC...


----------



## MTB_Daniel (12. September 2006)

*Heiko H. heißt jetzt Samatha* und baut keine MTB_Rahmen mehr. Stattdessen bietet er nun *Tantramassage* in Hamburg an.

Alles genau nachzulesen hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Black-Imperator-...uz-Scott-Yeti_W0QQitemZ280027378825QQihZ018QQ


Da kann ich nur sagen: Viel Erfolg und alles Gute!


----------



## Cuberius (12. September 2006)

Das hatten wir schon ein paar Mal 

Edit: Guck mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrankwandbiker (12. September 2006)

Cuberius schrieb:
			
		

> War halt Hardcore-CC...



Ich habe ihn gerade folgendes gefragt:

Hallo, wie kann man mit so einer Satteleinstellung "nur" Cross Country fahren? Da rutscht man doch ständig nach hinten ab! Hat man da nicht einen größeren Hosenverschleiss?

Mal sehen ob er antwortet


----------



## Cuberius (12. September 2006)

Wenn er das bestätigt,kann er nur impotent sein.


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (12. September 2006)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ihn gerade folgendes gefragt:
> 
> Hallo, wie kann man mit so einer Satteleinstellung "nur" Cross Country fahren? Da rutscht man doch ständig nach hinten ab! Hat man da nicht einen größeren Hosenverschleiss?
> 
> Mal sehen ob er antwortet



Super schnelle Antwort:

Zitat an:
Hi

Was ist das für ne Frage?
Abrutschen?
Also der Sattel ist so tief weil ich so eine aufrechtere Sitzposition einnehmen kann und des weiteren bin ich nicht abgeneigt auch mal über Steine rüber zu hüpfen dafür ist der Rahmen allemal ausgelegt.
Und eben genau das kann ich nicht wenn die Sattelstütze voll ausgefahren ist und mir dann den Dattel in den Allerwertesten rammt.

So ich hoffe, dass das deine Fragen beantwortet hat. Adlerauge...
Zitat aus!

Ich hoffe nur, er passt in Zukunft auf seine(n) Dattel auf


----------



## godshavedaqueen (12. September 2006)

NAja, eventuell hat es ihm ja den Sattel beim Hinfallen beim CC-fahren nach hinten gedrückt. Er hat dem Rahmen ja ein neues Ausfallende spendieren müssen...


----------



## Cuberius (12. September 2006)

Das kann bei Hardcore-CC schon mal passieren...


----------



## Blackwater Park (12. September 2006)

sowas hat es früher alles nicht gegeben:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Radio-Remote-Co...626QQihZ013QQcategoryZ790QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (12. September 2006)

Blackwater Park schrieb:
			
		

> sowas hat es früher alles nicht gegeben:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Radio-Remote-Co...626QQihZ013QQcategoryZ790QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Da wurde Opi noch selbst ausgebuddelt...


----------



## dioXxide (12. September 2006)

Blackwater Park schrieb:
			
		

> sowas hat es früher alles nicht gegeben:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Radio-Remote-Co...626QQihZ013QQcategoryZ790QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Früher? Als das WTC noch stand und noch nicht alle Terroristen waren, die nicht Christen sind? Ja, das waren Zeiten aber auch damals hatten die Amis schon einen Schaden und das wird sich wohl nie mehr ändern...


----------



## dioXxide (13. September 2006)

Ich hoffe das war noch nicht:

marzocchi bomber und boxxer sind baugleich mit dieser Gabel!

Was manche so alles glauben...


----------



## Don Raul (13. September 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe das war noch nicht:
> 
> marzocchi bomber und boxxer sind baugleich mit dieser Gabel!
> 
> Was manche so alles glauben...



Hab ich schon gepostet.  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2973896&postcount=1988

Ist aber echt unglaublich, die Gabel hat zwar Upsidedown-bauweise, und angeblich Tauchrohre aus Carbon ( wers glaubt...  ) , ist aber trotzdem noch mit zwei völlig verschiedenen Downhillgabeln Baugleich!  

Das ist glaube ich in Wiklichkeit diese billige Zoom "DH"-Gabel hier :

http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum.php?id=1605


----------



## Cuberius (14. September 2006)

Don Raul schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich schon gepostet.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2973896&postcount=1988
> 
> ...



Das stimmt nicht.Die 888 und Boxxer sind ja auch sehr hochkomplizierte Up-side-down-Gabeln,welche technisch völlig identisch sind.


----------



## decolocsta (14. September 2006)

Aber dafür nur diese "sesong" gefahren


----------



## Cuberius (14. September 2006)

Und die ist dicker als die "Voteck"


----------



## rp001 (14. September 2006)

mightyEx schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte neben Ebay immer auch andere Angebote prüfen. Nicht selten sind Angebote abseits von Ebay günstiger zu haben.
> Echte Schnäppchen sind recht selten geworden und man muss länger suchen. Der Anteil an überteuertem Schrott und unseriöse Angebote bzw. Fälschungen hat schon enorm zugenommen.


dem kann man nur mit aller kraft zustimmen. Die "noch billiger suchenden" sollen sich überlegen, dass nur wenige leute haben was zum verschenken haben, und die sind nicht bei eBay zu finden. 
Bei markenprodukten ist das sowieso sehr problematisch. Die meisten Hersteller wollen ihre (neuen) Sachen bei eBay nicht sehen, und schon gar nicht zu schleuderpreisen. man sollte sich die frage stellen, wie die an die produkte rankommen um sie so billig zu verkaufen


----------



## jojolintzi (14. September 2006)

luctich find ich ja auch, dass der verkäufer extra zufügen musste, dass der versand nach polen nicht möglich ist..


----------



## pillehille (14. September 2006)

"schut auch meine anderen auktionen"

will er damit heimlich zugeben das er nur SCHUT(T)  verkauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (15. September 2006)

ist dem eine voll abgeribbde Farad ?
Odda wadd ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260031536075

will ja niemand reinreiten aber für 5000 Euro einmal ummen Block fahrn und dann das Fully verkaufen wegen Rückenproblemen ?


----------



## scott yz0 (15. September 2006)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> ist dem eine voll abgeribbde Farad ?
> Odda wadd ?


----------



## >>Bullet<< (15. September 2006)

der typ schreibt chance = schonst?

und was is jetz an dem artikel so unnormal, darf ich das erfahren?


----------



## popeye_mzg (16. September 2006)

scott yz0 schrieb:
			
		

>




Für den Erlös sollte er sich nen Duden neuester Art kaufen ... Mann ´oh Mann.
Würde mich schämen, wenn ich sowas in IIIhhhhbä reinsetzen würde!


----------



## Roelof (16. September 2006)

>>Bullet<< schrieb:
			
		

> der typ schreibt chance = schonst?
> 
> und was is jetz an dem artikel so unnormal, darf ich das erfahren?



der angelbiche neuwert... sag ich jetzt einmal ganz salopp


----------



## godshavedaqueen (16. September 2006)

hingehen, ansehen, rahmennummer aufschreiben und bei der Pozilei überprüfen lassen. Das würde ich auch machen, wenn ich das Ding ersteigert hätte...
Wenn nicht, kann es mal noch ernste Probleme geben....

MfG
godshavedaqueen


----------



## dioXxide (16. September 2006)

Jetzt verticken die Leute hier im Bikemarkt schon abgeschnippelte Teile von Rettungswesten für 20! Euro...

Da:
biker brauch geld

Irgendwer sitzt jetz im Flugzeug und weiss nicht wie er an die Rettungsweste kommt


----------



## 1337andreas (16. September 2006)

für 19 Euros, was ein Schnäpchen


----------



## Enrgy (16. September 2006)

Naja, der Fluggast mit der Weste ohne Öffner wäre wohl gerne bereit, die 19 Tacken zu zahlen, wenn er danach greifen muß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (16. September 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, der Fluggast mit der Weste ohne Öffner wäre wohl gerne bereit, die 19 Tacken zu zahlen, wenn er danach greifen muß...



Habe so ein Teil auch immer dabei, man kann ja nie wissen 

P.S. Wer einen Anhänger mit der Aufschrift Remove before flight haben will, der macht dann aber schon 30 Euro


----------



## Hot Carrot (16. September 2006)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> ist dem eine voll abgeribbde Farad ?
> Odda wadd ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260031536075
> ...




Der Preis ist heiß, ca 5000 Euro und Unversichert 45 Euro dieses Radl wird bei seinen Käufer bestimmt nie ankommen was wir hier natürlich nie hoffen werden


----------



## Stefan.B (17. September 2006)

andy1 schrieb:


> ist dem eine voll abgeribbde Farad ?
> Odda wadd ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260031536075
> ...



Shimano Holloteck


----------



## _Moses_ (17. September 2006)

Der Knüller... 


http://cgi.ebay.de/Genial-Die-beste...0QQihZ012QQcategoryZ93149QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Die beste Nummer,......Warum auch immer!


----------



## Bombenkrator (17. September 2006)

schon 6 gebote  

aber bei dem preis


----------



## wusel58 (17. September 2006)

...nahja...mag daran liegen, dass nu Sonntag Vormittag is...normalerweise sind die bei ebay fix und nehmen son Unsinn gleich raus......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dioXxide (17. September 2006)

Ich hab ihm geschrieben, dass er sein Geld eh nicht sieht und lustigerweise auf seinen Ebaykosten sitzen bleiben wird, das kam als Antwort:



> ich lach zuletzt. hab ne rechtsschutzversicherung und die stastanwaltschaft wird morgen zu tun bekommen. das wird bös enden für die bieter


----------



## wusel58 (17. September 2006)

Tja ein von den ganz Schlauen halt....die Staatsanwaltschaft wird sich einen Furz für die Sache interessieren....und privatrechtlich wird das eine ziemlich wackelige Angelegenheit, wenn der Gegner im Ausland sitzt....


----------



## 1337andreas (17. September 2006)

ausserdem wurden gerade alle gebote zurückgezogen


----------



## wusel58 (17. September 2006)

....bin erstaunt....dachte immer, das ging nich mehr so kurz vor Schluss....gibts da ein ebay feature, dass ich nich kenne....


----------



## Hot Carrot (17. September 2006)

_Moses_ schrieb:


> Der Knüller...
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Genial-Die-beste...0QQihZ012QQcategoryZ93149QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...



Das ist für den Millionär der noch nicht alles hat


----------



## dioXxide (17. September 2006)

1337andreas schrieb:


> ausserdem wurden gerade alle gebote zurückgezogen



Als die Gebote weg waren schrieb ich ihm, hoffentlich haste dir nicht schon ein Haus gekauft, wird doch nix mit der Million! Die Antwort war:



> die gebote habe ich gelöscht. außerdem hab ich schon 2 häuser und die nr. behalte ich. die nr. ist genial für werbeaktionen wie diese hier ;-)



Ich vermute er ist 15...


----------



## faketreee (17. September 2006)

13 :d


----------



## wusel58 (17. September 2006)

*DER* ist nich nur 15 (oder 13) sondern auch noch eine *SIE*.....vermute ichmaso.....eildieweil in den letzten 3 Monaten nur Burda Schnittmuster und Strickgarn bei ebay ersteigert....

Ich würd immer noch gerne wissen, wie man denn ne Stunde vor Schluss als Bieter noch Angebote zurückziehen kann.....


----------



## 1337andreas (17. September 2006)

Ich denke mal das war ein ebay Admin.


----------



## >>Bullet<< (17. September 2006)

_Moses_ schrieb:


> Der Knüller...
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Genial-Die-beste...0QQihZ012QQcategoryZ93149QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...



Is schon ne lustige Idee, hätt ich die Nummer 333-333-333 zufällig bekommen würd ich sie auch mal reinstellen, gibt sicher irgendwen der 10 bietet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domip2 (17. September 2006)

jemand interesse an
304-795-125?


----------



## The Offspring (17. September 2006)

>>Bullet<< schrieb:


> Is schon ne lustige Idee, hätt ich die Nummer 333-333-333 zufällig bekommen würd ich sie auch mal reinstellen, gibt sicher irgendwen der 10 bietet




is leider schon an irgend so nen russen vergeben


----------



## Bozopelli (17. September 2006)

Habt ihr schonmal nachgesehn, was die teilweise auch für Handynummern verlangen (und teilweise wohl auch bekommen)???

Die spinnen doch alle.


----------



## dioXxide (17. September 2006)

1337andreas schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das war ein ebay Admin.



Me, ich glaub ich hab ihr(ihm) Angst gemacht weil ich geschrieben hab, er sieht sein Geld eh nicht von einem Engländer der für einen Pfund Pullis ersteigert. Und Ebay will ja seine Verkaufsprovision haben (die bei 10 Mio ordentlich ist), damit bleibt er wohl auf seinen Kosten hängen. Da schrieb er: echt? und dann waren alle Gebote weg. Ich glaub er hat Angst bekommen... Ebay streicht nicht einfach die Gebote von 3 Leuten, die nehmen wenn dann den Artikel raus.


----------



## 1337andreas (17. September 2006)

> Und Ebay will ja seine Verkaufsprovision haben (die bei 10 Mio ordentlich ist), damit bleibt er wohl auf seinen Kosten hängen. Da schrieb er: echt? und dann waren alle Gebote weg. Ich glaub er hat Angst bekommen... Ebay streicht nicht einfach die Gebote von 3 Leuten, die nehmen wenn dann den Artikel raus.


stimmt   
müsste man mal ausrechnen ^^


----------



## Bozopelli (17. September 2006)

Verkaufsprovisionen werden nur fällig, wenn auch tatsächlich was verkauft wird. Es zählt der tatsächliche Verkaufsvorgang und nicht das Beenden der Auktion mit einem Käufer. Dieser muss auch real bezahlt haben.
Ansonsten ist nur eine Angebotsgebühr fällig, die kostet natürlich auch was, ist aber nicht so hoch, dass man Privatinsolvenz anmelden müsste. Das Taschengeld eines 15-jährigen könnte es allerdings schon enorm belasten.


----------



## DavidMG (17. September 2006)

Ebaygebühren bei :
* 2 Kategorien
* keine besonderen Extras
* Startpreis = 1.000.000 
* Untertitel
* kein Sofortkauf

= EUR 10,60

Geht doch noch


----------



## dioXxide (17. September 2006)

DavidMG schrieb:


> EbaygebÃ¼hren bei :
> * 2 Kategorien
> * keine besonderen Extras
> * Startpreis = 1.000.000 â¬
> ...



Das sind fÃ¼r einen 15 jÃ¤hrigen schon 2 Jamba KlingeltÃ¶ne...


----------



## DavidMG (17. September 2006)

Dies ist das billigste MTB das man bei Ebay Sofort Kauf&Neu kaufen kann :

http://cgi.ebay.de/2609-26-Zoll-Cin...2QQihZ003QQcategoryZ30753QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Die dünnen Röhrchen um die Kettenstreben, sowie das Gesamtgewicht sind zu beachten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dioXxide (17. September 2006)

Und es hat die:

_*Bremse Vorne	Logan V- Break*_

Einfach mal ne Pause machen anstatt zu bremsen...


----------



## Condor (17. September 2006)

Und die Kette is irgendwie festgerostet oder so... man schau auf das Kettenglied kurz vor dem unteren Schaltröllchen..


----------



## DavidMG (18. September 2006)

Ich finde vor allem die Haltung auf dem Rad krass. Wie kann man sowas als Mountainbike verkaufen wenn man dadrauf wie auf einem Hollandrad sitzt ?
Aber 16,2 kg find' ich immer noch die härte. Das wird nur noch von Herstellern getoppt die Mountainbikes (!) mit SchRAM 3-Gangschaltung auf den Markt bringen. Die wiegen dann ein bisschen mehr  Was eine 3-Gangschaltung an nem MTB verloren hat wissen die wohl selber nicht.


----------



## DavidMG (18. September 2006)

Gerade gefunden. Zwar beendet aber echt super "lol"ig :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Polymid-schraube...5QQihZ008QQcategoryZ77611QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bozopelli (18. September 2006)

wahs pidde shol tharan kariös sain?


----------



## herrgelb (18. September 2006)

DavidMG schrieb:


> Gerade gefunden. Zwar beendet aber echt super "lol"ig :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Polymid-schraube...5QQihZ008QQcategoryZ77611QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



top-antwort
"..ist mir egal ob es richtig oder falsch geschriben ist,aber fieleicht brauchst du mal paar aufs maul ,auserdem brauhst du mir nicht zu erzählen was helt und was nicht .denn die schrauben sind für ein leichtbu und nicht für daunhill ,hardcore. MFG"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (18. September 2006)

herrgelb schrieb:


> top-antwort
> "..ist mir egal ob es richtig oder falsch geschriben ist,aber fieleicht brauchst du mal paar aufs maul ,auserdem brauhst du mir nicht zu erzählen was helt und was nicht .denn die schrauben sind für ein leichtbu und nicht für daunhill ,hardcore. MFG"



Hilfeeee!


----------



## trick_forever (18. September 2006)

hässliches big hit bei ebay kanada 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Specialized-BigHit-2005-Downhill-Freeride-Big-Hit_W0QQitemZ290029434250QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## woaskoan (18. September 2006)

göttlich!!!!!


----------



## gmozi (18. September 2006)

Kurios finde ich übrigens auch die Geschäftspraktiken einiger Ebay Shops im MTB Bereich. Da wird OEM Ware verkauft ohne sie als solche zu kennzeichnen ... da wird gelogen bis die Balken biegen .. und der Kunde für dumm verkauft.

Sachen gibts ... aber billig!


----------



## lieblingsschaf (18. September 2006)

Ich bin fasziniert, da kann doch einer in die Zukunft!

http://cgi.ebay.de/BLACK-RAZR-V3-MI...4QQihZ005QQcategoryZ93027QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gmozi (18. September 2006)

^^ Welche Gabel issen da verbaut?


----------



## popeye_mzg (18. September 2006)

gmozi schrieb:


> ^^ Welche Gabel issen da verbaut?



 
Die Gabel des Bösen
 
Das ist der Nachfolger "Der Achse des Bösen"


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (18. September 2006)

trick_forever schrieb:


> hässliches big hit bei ebay kanada
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Specialized-BigHit-2005-Downhill-Freeride-Big-Hit_W0QQitemZ290029434250QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


der sattel sieht aus, als ob die die tiger-ente geschlachtet haben...


----------



## kailer (18. September 2006)

ErdbeerEisSahne schrieb:


> der sattel sieht aus, als ob die die tiger-ente geschlachtet haben...



oder einfach überfahren und draufgetackert... 
Das Knochenmuster ist auch echt übel. 

Mir ist tatsächlich schlecht geworden vom Betrachten des Bikes. Texaner haben eben einen "eigenen" Geschmack.


----------



## Alex de Large (19. September 2006)

Achtung Sammler von exklusiven Bikebildern!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trek-Y-33-OCLV-C...4QQihZ013QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

(jedenfalls ne interssante Art Ebay-Gebühren zu sparen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (19. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Angebot-ueber-Co...1QQihZ012QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

also - ich erstell euch auch gerne angebote aller art... :devil: ab 5,-


----------



## Bozopelli (19. September 2006)

LOL ich hab die mal angemailt:

"Ich glaube Ihr habt Euch beim zu heiß baden die Waffel aufgeweicht!

Ich würde mich für das Rad interessieren. Wenn Ihr es verkaufen wollt, dann setze ich ne Auktion auf wo Ihr auf das Privileg bieten könnt, mir ein Angebot abzugeben....

Sagt mir Bescheid wenn ich die Auktion auflegen soll!

MfG"

mal sehen was dabei rumkommt...


----------



## Bozopelli (19. September 2006)

Noch was:

http://cgi.ebay.de/INFERNO-FRONT-LA...6QQihZ004QQcategoryZ81669QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich weiss nicht, ich weiss nicht....

Für mich sieht das aus wie ne Antriebs/Schwungscheibe einer Waschmaschine...

Krass das man sowas mal auf dem Rad hatte...


----------



## scott yz0 (19. September 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:


> Noch was:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/INFERNO-FRONT-LA...6QQihZ004QQcategoryZ81669QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



"Hat keine höhen oder seitenschläge" hmmm... wär auch bissl doof zu zentrieren...


----------



## Bozopelli (19. September 2006)

Wenigstens fix ist der Corratec Versender:

Hallo xxxxxxxxx, wenn du eine auf die Waffel möchtest kannst du gerne bei mir vorbeikommen:

Funatic Sportmanagement GmbH
Am Sportplatz 2

96138 Burgebrach

hier kannst du natürlich auch nur das Revolution Race kaufen - zum Spitzenpreis!

sportliche Grüsse

Funatic Sports

Sehr interessanter Zeitgenosse....


----------



## Beerchen (19. September 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:


> Noch was:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/INFERNO-FRONT-LA...6QQihZ004QQcategoryZ81669QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...





scott yz0 schrieb:


> "Hat keine höhen oder seitenschläge" hmmm... wär auch bissl doof zu zentrieren...


von höhen- und Seitenschlägen hat der doch garnix geschrieben  



> *Das Rad heit keine achter und auch keine Höhe *


----------



## Alex de Large (19. September 2006)

Wer traut sich???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-E...0QQihZ013QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Davon werden (unter verschiedenen Nicks) ca. 12 Räder angeboten


----------



## Stocki1984 (19. September 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Wer traut sich???



Warum nicht, meinen S-Works Rahmen hab ich auch aus Hong Kong, für damals 900$=700Euro, ich finde das hat sich gelohnt.

Man muss ja ni überweisen wenn man Western Union hört


----------



## Alex de Large (19. September 2006)

Stocki1984 schrieb:


> Warum nicht, meinen S-Works Rahmen hab ich auch aus Hong Kong, für damals 900$=700Euro, ich finde das hat sich gelohnt.



Habe auch schon in Hong Kong bestellt (King Steuersatz). Hat auch bestens geklappt.

Aber nen komplett aufgebautes R.M. für 205  ?? Wie soll das denn seriös gehen. Wahrscheinlich kriegste de ne Partyraumdeko aus Pappe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bozopelli (19. September 2006)

Ja, aber der Typ hat 11 Bewertungen, ALLE von Verkäufern innerhalb der letzten 3 Tage  und gekauft hat er irgendnen nonsens immer für 1 cent.

z.B. sowas:  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=47103&item=230025938396

Das schreit förmlich nach abzocke. Zumal der Nick bei ebay Deutschland gemeldet ist und nicht in Hongkong....


----------



## Weinteufel (19. September 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Wer traut sich???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-E...0QQihZ013QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Davon werden (unter verschiedenen Nicks) ca. 12 Räder angeboten




    Jaja die kenn ich auch! hab ma nen Triathlon Bike gesehen...

aber sofort kaufen für 800.- statt 4500.- aber die waren alle nach nen paar tagen wieder raus 

komisch das auch keine Bewertungen von Käufern drinstehen...


----------



## Stefan.B (19. September 2006)

Roelof schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Angebot-ueber-Co...1QQihZ012QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> also - ich erstell euch auch gerne angebote aller art... :devil: ab 5,-



Hab mal gefragt obs denen zu gut geht.


----------



## scott yz0 (19. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:


> von höhen- und Seitenschlägen hat der doch garnix geschrieben




Was da steht hat doch die selbe bedeutung..... kleinlich.....


----------



## Stefan.B (19. September 2006)

Stefan.B schrieb:


> Hab mal gefragt obs denen zu gut geht.



Es geht ihnen gut, sagen sie   Ich könnte auch gerne vorbeikommen und mich davon überzeugen


----------



## Alex de Large (20. September 2006)

Wie *GEIL* ist das denn!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Black-Imperator-...5QQihZ018QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bozopelli (20. September 2006)

Grad erst dagewesen. Ihr könntet wenigstens mal die letzten 2 bis 3 Seiten durchlesen bevor ihr was postet...


----------



## Roelof (20. September 2006)

schade, dass er nicht mehr produziert


----------



## decolocsta (21. September 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Wie *GEIL* ist das denn!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Black-Imperator-...5QQihZ018QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




 ´Das ist ja geschenkt....


----------



## Deleted61137 (21. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Mountain-B...4QQihZ001QQcategoryZ27948QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Exekuhtot (21. September 2006)

Cool, das Bike ist bestimmt sauschnell mit DER Sattelstütze...................


----------



## mightyEx (22. September 2006)

Muhaha - wer wagt den Wiederaufbau  ?! Dürfte ne interessante Geometrie haben  .


----------



## Bozopelli (22. September 2006)

Naja, ist doch ne gute Basis, ne XTR und ein paar schöne Lightweight Parts drin und schon ists ein Krscher


----------



## dioXxide (22. September 2006)

Ich hab heut eine lustige Anfrage auf einen meiner Ebay Artikel bekommen.
Das Stand in der Auktion einer Gabel:



> Eine Steuersatzkralle ist schon eingeschlagen, also dranbauen und los biken!




Dazu bekam ich diese Frage:



> was heißt das ....ist das schlimm -- kann ich sie im mommentanigen zustand nicht fahren ?


----------



## Cuberius (22. September 2006)

Bloß nicht fahren,mit der eingeschlagenen Kralle kann das böse Verletzungen geben...


----------



## Exekuhtot (22. September 2006)

Das ist ja cool, ich würde auch eine Wertminderung verlangen.... wahrscheinlich ist das auch noch so ne billige Kralle, die richtig fest im Rohr sitzt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (22. September 2006)

man man leute gibts des geht nimmer 
noch ma zum komischen GT angebot kan man da den dämpfer grad mal um 90 grad umschrauben also für ne andere anlenkung


----------



## scott yz0 (22. September 2006)

krass..... is ja dann hinten ewigst hoch... dann noch ne supermonster und es passt!


----------



## popeye_mzg (22. September 2006)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Muhaha - wer wagt den Wiederaufbau  ?! Dürfte ne interessante Geometrie haben  .




PRESSE, sonst nimmt´s den letzten Platz auch noch weg....
Armer Irrer, der damit noch Geld verdienen möchte ....


----------



## scott yz0 (23. September 2006)

Da hat jemand Geboten!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cuberius (23. September 2006)

scott yz0 schrieb:


> Da hat jemand Geboten!!!!!!!!!!



Pass auf,den sieht man bestimmt demnächst in Winterberg oder Wildbad und der macht uns alle mit seiner "Geometrie" platt...

aber:  
der müßte dafür noch Geld bekommen


----------



## Piefke (23. September 2006)

Hier verkauft einer 17-mal ein "x"

Wo er die bloß alle her hat???


----------



## scott yz0 (23. September 2006)

Pass auf,den sieht man bestimmt demnächst in Winterberg oder Wildbad und der macht uns alle mit seiner "Geometrie" platt...

aber:  
der müßte dafür noch Geld bekommen



stimmt... vor allem kann man diese teile ja praktisch ned kaufen. Ich denke des "Rad" is mal wieder des Resultat von Dirtjump mit Baumarktrad...


----------



## mightyEx (24. September 2006)

scott yz0 schrieb:


> Da hat jemand Geboten!!!!!!!!!!



8,27  sinds dann immerhin noch geworden  .


----------



## Enrgy (24. September 2006)

mightyEx schrieb:


> 8,27  sinds dann immerhin noch geworden  .


plus 39 Versand wohlgemerkt....
Naja, Altmetall ist heutzutage sehr begehrt, wenn man bedenkt, daß schon öfters Gullydeckel geklaut und sogar ganze Bahntrassen bei NAcht und NEbel abgebaut wurden...Vielleicht hat der Käufer einen dankbaren Abnehmer in der Ecke der Welt, wo das Teil hergestellt wurde. Echtes Re-cycling sozusagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (24. September 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Mountain-B...4QQihZ001QQcategoryZ27948QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Das das GT ist wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## Deleted61137 (24. September 2006)

Das ist ganz sicher kein GT !!!    ....allein schon "Limited Edition Extreme GT Bike".....


----------



## kaspersack (24. September 2006)

Also von dem würd ich nix kaufen  Oberrohr vom Staubsauger  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hydro-Bremse-Mag...3QQihZ016QQcategoryZ77581QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jesus Freak (25. September 2006)

fedder Schei§... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/kurbel-innenlage...QQihZ006QQcategoryZ100240QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bozopelli (26. September 2006)

Artikelstandort: PISA!!!


----------



## dioXxide (26. September 2006)

kaspersack schrieb:


> Also von dem würd ich nix kaufen  Oberrohr vom Staubsauger
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Hydro-Bremse-Mag...3QQihZ016QQcategoryZ77581QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Das ist ja geil. Wenns Unterrohr und das Sattelrohr auch noch ein Teleskopstaubsaugerrohr wäre, könnte man die Rahmengrösse individuell verstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavidMG (27. September 2006)

TOLLES Angebot :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradbremse-ko...QQihZ002QQcategoryZ100245QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cuberius (27. September 2006)

DavidMG schrieb:


> TOLLES Angebot :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradbremse-ko...QQihZ002QQcategoryZ100245QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DavidMG (27. September 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=25524&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

Echt zu geil ...


----------



## Cuberius (27. September 2006)

DavidMG schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=25524&sort=1&cat=500&page=1
> 
> Echt zu geil ...




...aber Geld gibst erst in 2 Monaten.
Wie lange brauch der für 50,-?Andere schaffen das in ner halben Stunde!


----------



## Exekuhtot (27. September 2006)

Also ich schaffe es in 5min....... aber lassen wir das^^


----------



## godshavedaqueen (28. September 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=25684

Di Räschtschraipunk ißt befunternsvert


----------



## Roelof (28. September 2006)

gangsta... was sonst... bildung bremst schließlich...


----------



## derkuhtreiber (28. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.at/WIE-NEU-CANNONDA...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.at/NEU-CANNONDALE-F...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.at/TEAM-VOLVO-CANNO...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

erkennt vielleicht wer sein Rad wieder?


----------



## Cuberius (28. September 2006)

Schade,meins ist nicht dabei...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX-Bike_W0QQitemZ200030246192QQihZ010QQcategoryZ22559QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Oha :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (28. September 2006)

1982? 
3000,-?


----------



## Exekuhtot (28. September 2006)

Das ist doch ein ganz normales Bergamont, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, fdas das von '82 ist glaube ich irgendwie auch nicht^^


----------



## Cuberius (28. September 2006)

Wer kauft sowas?Mit ein bißchen Wissen sieht man doch sofort,daß das Ding weder von '82 noch ein "Unikat an Ingeneurskunst" ist.
Sobald jemand das Ding gekauft hat,gleich ne E-mail zum Käufer mit nem dicken  drin


----------



## DavidMG (28. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Komplette-Schalt...3QQihZ002QQcategoryZ77610QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Der Typ der auch die Bremse verkauft ... "minimaler Rostansatz" - man beachte mal die Kette.


----------



## Hot Carrot (28. September 2006)

DavidMG schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Komplette-Schalt...3QQihZ002QQcategoryZ77610QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Der Typ der auch die Bremse verkauft ... "minimaler Rostansatz" - man beachte mal die Kette.




So was setzt schon einiges an Energie vorraus


----------



## Hot Carrot (28. September 2006)

DavidMG schrieb:


> TOLLES Angebot :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradbremse-ko...QQihZ002QQcategoryZ100245QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Na das ist doch wenigstens ein Preiswertes Angebot  

Man bekommt dafür bestimmt nur eine HR Oder VR ach ne sind beide mit 4 Gummis   bestimmt mit Vanille Geschmak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und das die Vergoldet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ist hat er bestimmt vergessen zu erwähnen Siehe Bild


----------



## popeye_mzg (30. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/stats-team-xtrem-power-bei-shimano-neu-4-tage-alt_W0QQitemZ120036682678QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

1499 Euronen "neu" für diesen Schrott?  :-D 
Ich glaub´s ja nicht ....


----------



## der.bergsteiger (30. September 2006)

77,8% postive bewertungen und geile rächschraipuhng hat er in seiner auktion.
das spricht für sich


----------



## popeye_mzg (30. September 2006)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> 77,8% postive bewertungen und geile rÃ¤chschraipuhng hat er in seiner auktion.
> das spricht fÃ¼r sich





  Bin mal auf die Antwort auf meine Frage gespannt, lol
 1499 â¬       
149,90 â¬ tun es auch .... und das ist noch zuviel des Guten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P.2^^ (30. September 2006)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/stats-team-xtrem-power-bei-shimano-neu-4-tage-alt_W0QQitemZ120036682678QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 1499 Euronen "neu" für diesen Schrott?  :-D
> Ich glaub´s ja nicht ....



ich hab auch nochn son teil im keller...auch von der extrem marke stats team  ...aus dem spielzegladen tpys'r'us für glaub 180 mark


----------



## popeye_mzg (30. September 2006)

P.2^^ schrieb:


> ich hab auch nochn son teil im keller...auch von der extrem marke stats team  ...aus dem spielzegladen tpys'r'us für glaub 180 mark





Artikel: stats team xtrem power bei shimano *neu* 4 tage alt (120036682678)  
Diese Nachricht wurde gesendet, während das Angebot noch aktiv war. 
dj-kanne ist der Verkäufer. 


ich habe sie nicht gebeten zu bieten ich habe das fahrrad so behzahlt wie es in der beschreibung steht


Na wenn er soviel für ein Bike gezahlt hat und dann feststellt das er einen Fehlkauf getätigt hat .... Probefahren geht doch auch im Toy´s oder .... LÖL
  :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (30. September 2006)

nicht mal meine oma, die wirklich 0 ahnung von bikes hat, würde sich von sonem shice blenden lassen. das is keine 10 wert.


----------



## popeye_mzg (30. September 2006)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Artikel: stats team xtrem power bei shimano *neu* 4 tage alt (120036682678)
> Diese Nachricht wurde gesendet, während das Angebot noch aktiv war.
> dj-kanne ist der Verkäufer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackwater Park (30. September 2006)

fol nen analfer bet ob er wol den auf rechten gang beherscht aufjeden fal lustiger tüp

Kann sich mal jemand aus Duisburg erbarmen und als Selbstabholer ein paar Fotos von ihm machen? Wir können ja zusammenlegen... ;-)


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (30. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=120035028127

Das hat er verkauft und der Kunde ist auch noch zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (30. September 2006)

ja das vollgefädete ist schon ein schönes baike.


----------



## popeye_mzg (30. September 2006)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=120035028127
> 
> Das hat er verkauft und der Kunde ist auch noch zufrieden





  Vor allem Versand ausgeschlossen, nur an Selbstabholer  
Wozu gibt er dann die Versandkosten noch an   

Oh Mann, ist die Welt doch schlecht geworden ...  

Leutz, schreibt ihn doch bitte mal an, welche Shimpansoteile dran verbaut sind.... ich glaube mir schreibt er bestimmt nicht mehr , LÖL

Und vor allem: Der gleiche Bieter bei seinen weiteren Angeboten .... ein Schelm, wer Böses denkt, oder ??


----------



## Hot Carrot (30. September 2006)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Bin mal auf die Antwort auf meine Frage gespannt, lol
> 1499 â¬
> 149,90 â¬ tun es auch .... und das ist noch zuviel des Guten



Das Hat er Geschrieben






Zitat dj-kanne: diesen preiÃ kostete es 1499 ich habe es im angebot bekommen fÃ¼r 999,99 :Zitat Ende. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MFG


----------



## Hot Carrot (30. September 2006)

...


----------



## Enrgy (30. September 2006)

Tja, Baumarkt Bike für 71 Tacken wegbekommen, dafür nen Seat Marbella für 1 gekauft...


----------



## popeye_mzg (30. September 2006)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Das Hat er Geschrieben
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Langsam komme ich zu dem Schluß, dass er das Komma nicht gescheit setzen kann


----------



## exego (30. September 2006)

ist zwar nicht ebay, finds aber trotzdem lustig...

http://www.kraftstoff-bikes.com/kategorie2/seite11/index.html

die modelle der frauenbekleidung sind der grund des postings...


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (30. September 2006)

wieso hat ein mann, die freuenkleider an? und was soll dieer hängebrüste-basketball shirt shice?


----------



## Hot Carrot (1. Oktober 2006)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/stats-team-xtrem-power-bei-shimano-neu-4-tage-alt_W0QQitemZ120036682678QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 1499 Euronen "neu" für diesen Schrott?  :-D
> Ich glaub´s ja nicht ....



Moin moin

Hat er doch sage und schreibe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 81 Euro + Porto bekommen.


----------



## popeye_mzg (1. Oktober 2006)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Hat er doch sage und schreibe
> 
> ...



Jeden Morgen steht ein Doofer auf .....
Musst ihn eben nur finden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.B (1. Oktober 2006)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Vor allem Versand ausgeschlossen, nur an Selbstabholer
> Wozu gibt er dann die Versandkosten noch an
> 
> Oh Mann, ist die Welt doch schlecht geworden ...
> ...



Wahrscheinlich ist er aufgrund seines Rechtschreib-problems nicht in der Lage den Paketschein auszufüllen.


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (1. Oktober 2006)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Hat er doch sage und schreibe
> 
> ...



da freut sich der käufer sicher, dass er so ein "edles bike" für sowenig geld bekommen hatt.


----------



## Piefke (1. Oktober 2006)

ErdbeerEisSahne schrieb:


> da freut sich der käufer sicher, dass er so ein "edles bike" für sowenig geld bekommen hatt.



ebay" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:
			
		

> die rahmen höhe ist verstelbar



Das scheint ja wirklich etwas ganz besonderes zu sein


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (1. Oktober 2006)

ja die spezial-schwinge finde ich auch sehr interesant.


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (2. Oktober 2006)

Die hab ich mir jetzt bestellt: http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradhosen-3-Stueck-neuwertig_W0QQitemZ230034126700QQihZ013QQcategoryZ66105QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Oktober 2006)

Tse_Tse_Fly schrieb:


> Die hab ich mir jetzt bestellt: http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradhosen-3-Stueck-neuwertig_W0QQitemZ230034126700QQihZ013QQcategoryZ66105QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Edel


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (2. Oktober 2006)

ich glaube mit sowas ähnlichen geht mein kleiner bruder ins bett.


----------



## Kettenschoner (2. Oktober 2006)

Tse_Tse_Fly schrieb:


> Die hab ich mir jetzt bestellt: http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradhosen-3-Stueck-neuwertig_W0QQitemZ230034126700QQihZ013QQcategoryZ66105QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Das große Los der Woche! 

Fortuna hat ihr Füllhorm über Dir ausgeschüttet! Eine traumhaft schöne Hose kann man schon mal günstig kriegen, aber drei auf einmal und eine schönerer als die andere - ein Traum. 
Ich konnte mir gut vorstellen, dass Passanten angesichts dieses Anblicks spontan applaudieren! Schade das die Eisdielen-Zeit jetzt vorbei ist - was gäbe es denn schöneren, als mit diesen Hosen vor der Eisdiele vorzufahren und die Blicke der Neider genießen.


----------



## 1337andreas (2. Oktober 2006)

^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (3. Oktober 2006)

Tse_Tse_Fly schrieb:


> Die hab ich mir jetzt bestellt: http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradhosen-3-Stueck-neuwertig_W0QQitemZ230034126700QQihZ013QQcategoryZ66105QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Du musst nur aufpassen, dass dich die Passanten nicht auf "AUGENKREBS" verklagen


----------



## Stefan.B (3. Oktober 2006)

Tse_Tse_Fly schrieb:


> Die hab ich mir jetzt bestellt: http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradhosen-3-Stueck-neuwertig_W0QQitemZ230034126700QQihZ013QQcategoryZ66105QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Irgendwie erinnern die mich an Artistenhosen ausm Zirkus


----------



## Enrgy (3. Oktober 2006)

Danke für den link, sowas such ich schon lange! NAchdem meine hosen aus der ära leider alle verschlissen sind, muß ich hier zuschlagen. ich plane nämlich ne retro-tour mit originalklamotten aus den frühen 90ern, incl. neonfarbenem starrbike natürlich. 

gefahren wird dann natürlich ohne helm, mit weißen turnschuhen, baumwollshirt und hakenpedalen...


----------



## mischuwi (3. Oktober 2006)

Die Leute, die ihre 49,-  Baumarktbikes als absolute High-End-Bikes verkaufen sollte man vielleicht eher mal auf diesen Link verweisen. Denn daran scheint es bei vielen zu mangeln.  
Braucstu Hirrn? Kustu hir! 
Okay, gebe zu, dass es nicht ganz hier reinpasst, aber ich finds irgendwie lustig und kurios. Auch wenn es nichts mit Biken zu tun hat.


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (3. Oktober 2006)

sowas haben die lehrer bei uns massig in der schule rumflacken. im bio ist das ganz normal. was daran lustig ist verstehe ich net


----------



## woaskoan (3. Oktober 2006)

he.... im mooser tragen sie ja auch solche hosen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underfrange (3. Oktober 2006)

Die Hosen würd ich nicht mal an fasching anziehen, da kann man ja verklopft werden wenn man die anzieht.


----------



## The Offspring (3. Oktober 2006)

Klick

das find ich ma kurios !  ein solch edeles bike zu dem preis ? da muss bis auf die selbstabholergeschichte n haken drann sein


----------



## andy1 (4. Oktober 2006)

*geh tollen...*  (statt gestohlen) 

wie stand in Spiegel: "Rettet dem Deutsch" - Verlotterung der deutschen Sprache.

davon könnte der noch profitieren:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mongoose-Moutenbike-26-mit-Federgabel_W0QQitemZ260037615007

Besser mal Bücher lesen statt sich im Cyberdschungel herumzutollen!


----------



## dioXxide (4. Oktober 2006)

ErdbeerEisSahne schrieb:


> sowas haben die lehrer bei uns massig in der schule rumflacken. im bio ist das ganz normal. was daran lustig ist verstehe ich net




Aha, das haben die Lehrer bei euch also "massig rumflacken"? Ich glaube du hast den Zusammenhang nicht verstanden, den er meinte. Im übrigen glaube ich kaum, dass in eurer Schule sooo viele Gehirne "rumflacken".


----------



## jola (4. Oktober 2006)

andy1 schrieb:


> wie stand in Spiegel: "Rettet dem Deutsch" - Verlotterung der deutschen Sprache.



Oh ja, bitte. Ich bin zwar bei Leibe kein Rechtschreibgenie und mache am Tag wohl mehr Schreibfehler als ich Tassen Kaffee trinke (und das heißt schon was) aber wenn ich mir bei Ebay oder auch hier im Forum manche Beiträge anschaue wirds mir übel. Da muss man sich den Text dann 2 oder 3mal durchlesen um überhaupt den Sinn (falls vorhanden) zu verstehen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Oktober 2006)

jola schrieb:


> Oh ja, bitte. Ich bin zwar bei Leibe kein Rechtschreibgenie und mache am Tag wohl mehr Schreibfehler als ich Tassen Kaffee trinke (und das heißt schon was) aber wenn ich mir bei Ebay oder auch hier im Forum manche Beiträge anschaue wirds mir übel. Da muss man sich den Text dann 2 oder 3mal durchlesen um überhaupt den Sinn (falls vorhanden) zu verstehen.




  Recht hast DU!


----------



## Riemen (4. Oktober 2006)

andy1 schrieb:


> *geh tollen...*  (statt gestohlen)
> 
> wie stand in Spiegel: "Rettet dem Deutsch" - Verlotterung der deutschen Sprache.
> 
> ...



Also ich weiß nicht, warum du dich so aufregst. Der Text ist doch bis auf einige Tippfehler noch recht verständlich. Ok, das "gehtollen" ist zugegebenermaßen recht nett, aber verglichen mit manchen sprachlichen Stoffwechselendprodukten, die einige per Ebay oder Foren auf die Menschheit loslassen, ist dieses Angebot doch echt noch harmlos...

Meine absoluten Favoriten hier aus dem Forum sind:

- _nen_ für ein: korrekt ist _'n _oder meinetwegen noch _n_ ohne Apostroph. _Nen_ oder _'nen_ wäre die korrekte Abkürzung für einen.
- _die Pedalen _als Plural von Pedal: Korrekt heißt es aber _die Pedale_.
- _der/die/das Einzigste_: das Wort existiert nicht, da eine weitere Steigerung des Superlativs im Deutschen nicht möglich ist. Korrekt heißt es _der/die/das Einzige_.

Sowas find ich viel schlimmer. Von fehlenden Satzzeichen und Groß- und Kleinschreibung will ich hier gar nicht reden...


----------



## Stirni (4. Oktober 2006)

tot toter am totesten 

MFg


----------



## Pilatus (4. Oktober 2006)

die schwäbische steigerung ist tot - mausetot - ratzebutztot 

@Riemen: in die Liste gehört noch; der beste wo gibt...


----------



## hasenheide (5. Oktober 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Sram-X-O-Dose-Ve...ryZ77610QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (5. Oktober 2006)

hasenheide schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Sram-X-O-Dose-Ve...ryZ77610QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Was findest Du daran kurios    

Wer da kauft, und mehr als die Dose erwartet, ist selber schuld 

Steht doch eindeutig in der Artikelbeschreibung ...


> *Verpackung !!!*
> 16 cm durchmesser--9 cm höhe
> silber


----------



## Jan Itor (5. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> incl. neonfarbenem starrbike natürlich.



Hey, hey, hey, so eins hab ich auch!!! Die Dinger finde ich absolut kultig.
Aber das willst du doch bitte nicht mit diesen Schnell****erhöschen für farbenblinde Pädophile auf eine Stufe stellen


----------



## Enrgy (5. Oktober 2006)

@ Jan Itor

mein Vorhaben ist ernst gemeint!  

Hab leider nur nochn Fleece-Pulli in der Optik, Hose dummerweise entsorgt.
Rad, Handschuhe, und Helm aus der Zeit sind vorhanden.


----------



## Stefan.B (5. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @ Jan Itor
> 
> mein Vorhaben ist ernst gemeint!
> 
> ...



Iiiiiiiiigitt


----------



## dioXxide (5. Oktober 2006)

Ja, iiiigitt, ich hoffe du wirst verhaftet!


----------



## Enrgy (5. Oktober 2006)

Jou, wir machen Fotos, daß es euch die Netzhaut verbrennt!! 

PS: Mist, mir fehlen noch die weißen Turnschuhe zu den Hakenpedalen, mal sehen, ob sich ein altes Paar Puma "G. Vilas" von 1985 irgendwo auftreiben lässt...

EDIT: ich liebe ebay...gefunden, leider zu klein
http://cgi.ebay.de/vintage-puma-g-v...82QQihZ012QQcategoryZ1262QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## trick_forever (6. Oktober 2006)

so hier ist auch mal was lustiges

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradwaschanlage-Powerstream-2000-clean-u-service_W0QQitemZ150043451990QQihZ005QQcategoryZ77592QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bozopelli (7. Oktober 2006)

Muahahaha, meine Fahrradwaschanlage hat 10 Finger und kostet NIX! Und rosten tut sie auch nicht!


----------



## Cuberius (7. Oktober 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:


> Muahahaha, meine Fahrradwaschanlage hat 10 Finger und kostet NIX! Und rosten tut sie auch nicht!



Ach, putz deine Freundin auch immer dein Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sawa (7. Oktober 2006)

Schaut euch mal das Angebot an:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-E...9QQihZ017QQcategoryZ88936QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Versand aus China??

Und seine Bewertungen...alle am gleichen Tag!!!!

Da ist wohl was faul...

Werde das Angebot auf jeden Fall mal beobachten!


Hallo was finde ich denn da...

Hier scheint sich der Chinese... bedient zu haben 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-E...3QQihZ019QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## William Foster (7. Oktober 2006)

Sawa schrieb:


> Werde das Angebot auf jeden Fall mal beobachten!



Und dann, was willst Du weiter machen?


----------



## Sawa (7. Oktober 2006)

Werde den "Gewinner" kontaktieren.

Als selbst schon Betrugs-Geschädigter muß man da ja nicht nur zuschauen, oder???


----------



## dubbel (7. Oktober 2006)

Sawa schrieb:


> Und seine Bewertungen...alle am gleichen Tag!!!!
> Da ist wohl was faul...


interessante sachen hat er da ja auch verkauft...


----------



## speedy_j (7. Oktober 2006)

das irgendwas nicht stimmt, scheint mit dem zweiten link offensichtlich zu sein. der chinese endet heute, der andere erst in 6 tagen. wem schiebt man nun was in die schuhe?


----------



## guru68 (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!



Sawa schrieb:


> Und seine Bewertungen...alle am gleichen Tag!!!!



Und alle fuer den Kauf von 1 Cent bzw. 1 Pence Artikeln...

Gruß,
Joerg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sawa (7. Oktober 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das irgendwas nicht stimmt, scheint mit dem zweiten link offensichtlich zu sein. der chinese endet heute, der andere erst in 6 tagen. wem schiebt man nun was in die schuhe?





Der heute endende hat geclont.


----------



## strangeandnice (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, wenn wir den ersten mehrfach bei ebay melden tut sich was, den Betrüger mit Sitz in "Deutschland" wirds nicht lange hier geben.


----------



## zastafari (7. Oktober 2006)

Vielleicht sollte man mal auf das Connondale bieten, das Original ist heute beendet worden... " http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-M-900...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

...und er hat es nicht!


----------



## dioXxide (7. Oktober 2006)

Wer viel Geld auf ein Bike aus China bietet, ist selbst Schuld!


----------



## zastafari (7. Oktober 2006)

..der sitzt so sehr in China, wie ich auch...


----------



## Coolhead (7. Oktober 2006)

Im September waren schon mal ähnliche Angebote bei Ebay, sind aber am nächsten Tag gestrichen worden. Ich glaube es war ein Prophet.


----------



## DH-Ralli (7. Oktober 2006)

Aber zumndest wird per Nachname und PayPal angeboten


----------



## C.K. (7. Oktober 2006)

Sagenhaft!!!

Klickt doch mal auf die Bewertungen von seinen
"Verkäufern". Der eine hat über 17000 Bewertungen - alle an einem Tag!!!  

Alle Bewertungen von allen Käufern/ Verkäufern im Zeitraum zwischen dem 05.-07.10 .

Und auch bei diesen Käufern/ Verkäufern wieder das gleiche "Phänomen"!

Das geht im Schneeballsystem(?) mit den Bewertungen ...

Beindruckend groß aufgezogen.


----------



## dioXxide (7. Oktober 2006)

Nene, so gross ist das nicht, guck mal die Artikelnummern an. Weiss nicht wie die es gemacht haben aber das sind alles die selben Artikelnummern mit anderen Käufern...


----------



## Enrgy (7. Oktober 2006)

Gab doch mal nen Hack, mit dem man sich unendlich viele Bewertungen auf seinen account buchen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.K. (7. Oktober 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:


> Nene, so gross ist das nicht, guck mal die Artikelnummern an. Weiss nicht wie die es gemacht haben aber das sind alles die selben Artikelnummern mit anderen Käufern...



Das ist schon richtig so, denn teilweise wird ein Artikel ja 10000 Mal angeboten.



Aber die Menge an Käufern/ Verkäufern mit Bewertungen im Zeitraum von 3 Tagen macht doch stutzig...

Und wenn man mal ganz tief kramt findet man so schöne ebay-Namen wie
bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb( 5 ) oder
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa( 5 )  oder
elfkdjdf( 8 ) und  uejfldfj( 8 )


Da hat sich jemand was "Feines gestrickt".


----------



## Zoé-Aimée (7. Oktober 2006)

jo....
aber viele von denen sind auch schon gekickt!


----------



## Stefan.B (8. Oktober 2006)

C.K. schrieb:


> Sagenhaft!!!
> 
> Klickt doch mal auf die Bewertungen von seinen
> "Verkäufern". Der eine hat über 17000 Bewertungen - alle an einem Tag!!!
> ...



Hat sich ja nun erledigt


----------



## Manni (8. Oktober 2006)

Also, vielleicht übersehe ich da ja was, aber wenn ich mir aus China das Rocky Mountain per Nachnahme schicken lasse und das Packet nur nach Inspektion des Inhalts annehme, kann mir doch nix passieren oder?  
Für 700 Euro ist es jedenfalls ein Schnäpchen.
Aber ob da 20 Euro Versandkosten wirklich ausreichen 

Gruß Manni


----------



## dioXxide (8. Oktober 2006)

Niemand lässt dich ein Paket öffnen und nimmt es dann zurück, es sei denn du schläfst mit der Postfrau. Hab schon bei DHL, UPS und Hermes nachgefragt, du darfst das Paket erst nach der Unterschrift und der Bezahlung öffnen und dann gilt es als übergeben und wird nicht zurückgenommen.


----------



## Sawa (8. Oktober 2006)

Sodele.

Der angebliche Gewinner sieht dann doch auch sehr virtuell aus!

Habe trotzdem mal den "unterlegenen" Bieter angeschrieben und ihn auf die Merkwürdigkeiten hingewiesen; falls er ein Angebot an den unterlegenen Bieter bekommt.

Vorsicht ist ja die Mutter der Porzelankiste!


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Oktober 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190038705266&fromMakeTrack=true#ebayphotohosting

Ich habe selten ein "schöneres" Bike gesehen!


----------



## popeye_mzg (8. Oktober 2006)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190038705266&fromMakeTrack=true#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Ich habe selten ein "schöneres" Bike gesehen!



Früher hieß es Bonanza-Rad ....    
Heute musst du dir schon Fullys umbauen, damit man eine aufrechte Sitzposition einnehmen kann ?


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Oktober 2006)

Und erst einmal der Preis...ist doch wohl nen Schnäppchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## godshavedaqueen (8. Oktober 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=26646


----------



## baltes21 (8. Oktober 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fox-daempfer-fuer-daunhill-dirt-dual-fr-dh-genjal-neu-299_W0QQitemZ220033857829QQihZ012QQcategoryZ100246QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DavidMG (8. Oktober 2006)

Sich ein Mofa zulegen weils ähnlich wie n Bike ist (nur langsamer ) ist verständlich, aber deswegen DOWNHILL Aufzugeben ? das ist einfach nur "lol".

"hallo ich gebe keine haftung". Supergeiler Spruch


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Oktober 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/S-Crash-MTB-pump...1QQihZ001QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bitte im Angebotstext auf die Angabe der UVP achten. 

Zu dem Foxdämpfer-Angebot:

Aber vom Verkaufen hat er schon Ahnung...oder meint Ihr, es ist Zufall, dass Dämpfer auf eine Tüte liegt, auf der "Gutes Geschäft" steht?


----------



## DH-Ralli (8. Oktober 2006)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190038705266&fromMakeTrack=true#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Ich habe selten ein "schöneres" Bike gesehen!



Startpreis 1.300 Euro.... welche Jahrgänge waren die NoPogos gleich wieder? 1999?


----------



## decolocsta (8. Oktober 2006)

> An: 	hanselmar2005
> Von: 	decolocsta
> Artikelnummer: 	Centurion No Pogo Mountainbike (190038705266)
> 
> ...




....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubdubidu (8. Oktober 2006)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/S-Crash-MTB-pump...1QQihZ001QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Bitte im Angebotstext auf die Angabe der UVP achten.



Wobei auf der "Hersteller"-Site "http://www.s-crash.com" tatsächlich der Preis von fast 3500 harten Euros steht. 

Ich will auch nix falsches behaupten, aaaaber der Rahmen ähnelt schon seeeeeehr dem eines Focus KillerBee: Geometrie, Gusset, Ausfallende... kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.... Wobei... halt, Das Focus muss n fake sein, das kostet (wohl mit anderem Laufradsatz und R7 Gabel) nichtmal annähernd die Hälfte


----------



## Stefan.B (8. Oktober 2006)

baltes21 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fox-daempfer-fuer-daunhill-dirt-dual-fr-dh-genjal-neu-299_W0QQitemZ220033857829QQihZ012QQcategoryZ100246QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



daunhill?!? Muamuamua


----------



## popeye_mzg (9. Oktober 2006)

Stefan.B schrieb:


> daunhill?!? Muamuamua




Logo Kollege, DAUNhill kannste in DAUN in der Eifel fahren... insofern du da wohnst, oder im kommenden Jahr am Rennen teilnimmst , lol
Sollte er dennoch Downhill gemeint haben ?   

Frage mich langsam, ob das mit der Pisa-Studie doch stimmt ... lol


----------



## dioXxide (9. Oktober 2006)

Na sicher stimmt Pisa, siehste doch an den postings vieler neuer Mitglieder. Viele waren wohl noch nie im Deutschunterricht...


----------



## Sawa (9. Oktober 2006)

Sawa schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal das Angebot an:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-E...9QQihZ017QQcategoryZ88936QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...




Gibts das wirklich:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-E...4QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


anscheinend die gleiche Tour und wohl auch der selbe Anbieter...

Tolldreist oder einfach nur an die Dummheit seiner Mitmenschen glaubend...

Jetzt sogar als Einschreiben!


----------



## popeye_mzg (9. Oktober 2006)

Sawa schrieb:


> Gibts das wirklich:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-E...4QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Und was kam bei der Meldung an Ebay heraus ? Ich vermute mal : NICHTS


----------



## decolocsta (9. Oktober 2006)

Wie immer,
ich hasse Ebay!


----------



## popeye_mzg (9. Oktober 2006)

Mail an E-Schei..  ist raus ... aber man bekommt ja eh keine gescheite Antwort ...


----------



## baltes21 (9. Oktober 2006)

also zum thema daunhill
ich komme aus daun,
darf ich nun ganz offiziell daunhill fahren?
das ist  noch besser als wie
geburtstag und weihnachten zusammen.


----------



## gmozi (9. Oktober 2006)

Irgendwie find ich den Rahmen witzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. Oktober 2006)

zwar nicht Ebay, sondern aus unseren Reihen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=26724


----------



## kaspersack (9. Oktober 2006)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> zwar nicht Ebay, sondern aus unseren Reihen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=26724




Also nee, dazu fällt mir echt nix mehr ein  

MfG, Seb


----------



## Journeyman (9. Oktober 2006)

kaspersack schrieb:


> Also nee, dazu fällt mir echt nix mehr ein
> 
> MfG, Seb


Mir ja.
Man nennt das Arschfeile.


----------



## decolocsta (9. Oktober 2006)

> Hi, die Gabel hat einen Wert von max. 180 Euro, der Rest ist ca. 350 Euro wert, wie kommst du auf auf einen Preis von 980 Euro? Deine Preisvorstellung ist Utopisch.
> Mfg




...

Antwort:



> gebrauchtwert?die gabel ist ein 3/4 jahr alt und kostet alleine im handel um die 980â¬,sie ist hier in dem fall noch in einem gutem zustand.
> --


----------



## Mountain77 (10. Oktober 2006)

Der Mann hätte wenigstens nen anderen Lenker anbauen sollen und die Karre ordentlich für ebay herreichten sollen...aber so?!


----------



## Cuberius (10. Oktober 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:


> Na sicher stimmt Pisa, siehste doch an den postings vieler neuer Mitglieder. Viele waren wohl noch nie im Deutschunterricht...



Damit wir demnächst auch Chancen bei der Pisa-Studie haben,wurde jetzt die deutsche Sprache auf Aldaa, auf´s Maul? und Kippe? reduziert...


----------



## Bozopelli (10. Oktober 2006)

Dem ist korreggd!


----------



## dubdubidu (10. Oktober 2006)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> zwar nicht Ebay, sondern aus unseren Reihen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=26724



Interessant auch, dass er die Gabel eigentlich an nem "Cruiser" montiert hatte und hier noch einzeln verkauft.... ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt 

edit:

der reelle martpreis lag wohl so um die300 Euros


----------



## decolocsta (10. Oktober 2006)

Der Typ ist ein witz,
ne neue Monster kostet um die 600 euro, 
und die ist der Big One in allen Belangen überlegen,
die Gabel ist Schrott und max. 200 euro Wert, was
der sich einbildet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schottenrock (10. Oktober 2006)

Der Typ ist wirklich einer von den ganz krassen Eisdielen Posern... Was die sich alles einfallen lassen...


----------



## Schottenrock (10. Oktober 2006)

für bastler...
http://cgi.ebay.de/RETRO-STAHLRAHME...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cuberius (10. Oktober 2006)

Schottenrock schrieb:


> für bastler...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/RETRO-STAHLRAHME...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



LUXUS+++DESIGN+++KULT


----------



## Stefan.B (10. Oktober 2006)

dubdubidu schrieb:


> Interessant auch, dass er die Gabel eigentlich an nem "Cruiser" montiert hatte und hier noch einzeln verkauft.... ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt
> 
> edit:
> 
> der reelle martpreis lag wohl so um die300 Euros




Dem gehört ma im Maul gehaun


----------



## Mr.A (10. Oktober 2006)

gmozi schrieb:


> Irgendwie find ich den Rahmen witzig



warum, find ihn gut


----------



## Stoken (10. Oktober 2006)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> zwar nicht Ebay, sondern aus unseren Reihen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=26724



....mit dem originalen bmx system zum 360 grad drehn des lenkers....

ookayyyy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (10. Oktober 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-AMS-FR-05-Rot-Silber-Marzocchi-888-VF-XT-Deore_W0QQitemZ110040512409QQihZ001QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cuberius (11. Oktober 2006)

Wie bekloppt muß man sein?


----------



## Stefan.B (11. Oktober 2006)

Hmmmm......irgendwie muss ich schmunzeln,als ob sich nen Elefant draufgesetzt hat  
http://cgi.ebay.de/GIANT-ACID-IN-TH...6QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Pacmän__ (11. Oktober 2006)

Stefan.B schrieb:


> Hmmmm......irgendwie muss ich schmunzeln,als ob sich nen Elefant draufgesetzt hat
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GIANT-ACID-IN-TH...6QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



 


EDIT: saublöde frage, gehört das denn so ?? kanns irgendwie nicht fassen wie behämmert das aussieht.. wie soll das nach dem bau passiert sein


----------



## Schottenrock (12. Oktober 2006)

@condor

Ich seh da aber kein Problem... Naja gut ein wenig beschissen aufgebaut, aber pinkbike bietet auch sehr lustige Geräte an.... was alles geht (hardtail mit super monster...)


----------



## Helldriver (14. Oktober 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Neuwertiges-SYNT...3QQihZ019QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Der Typ hat komische Preisvorstellungen.


----------



## Roelof (14. Oktober 2006)

Helldriver schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Neuwertiges-SYNT...3QQihZ019QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Der Typ hat komische Preisvorstellungen.



wenn aber noch jemand so eine preisvorstellung hat, macht er ein gutes geschäft!


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Oktober 2006)

bis gestern gab's auf ebay 'ne ganze Menge 2006er Epic S-Works Kompletträder.  Die gingen alle für 400-600 Euros per Sofortkauf weg  Artikelstandort:	hong kong, Hong Kong   

hier mal ein paar Auktionsnummern: 160040093724, 160040095862, 160040095744

Wenn das nicht stinkt, dann weiß ich auch nicht

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Bozopelli (14. Oktober 2006)

Ist doch das gleiche wie schon Ã¶fters Berichtet:

Mal schnell ein paar Bewertungen gehaspelt fÃ¼r 1 cent Artikel und dann die groÃe Abzocke betrieben.

Artikelstandort Hong Kong um ne PlausibilitÃ¤t fÃ¼r den Preis zu heucheln, VerlÃ¤ufer ist ebay Mitglied in D und zockt mal auf die schnelle ein paar Tausend â¬ ab.
Zumindest versucht ers....


----------



## Blackwater Park (14. Oktober 2006)

siehe auch:
http://stern.de/computer-technik/internet/:Gef%E4lschte-Angebote-Betrugswelle-Ebay/573960.html

die ham laut ct magazin manchmal ganz ausgefuchste methoden, z.b.:

1. der betrüger horst123 aus honkong bietet ein teures bike (das er gar nicht besitzt) zum kauf an

2. horst123 ersteigert ein handy für 100,- beim verkäufer handyshop123 und lässt sich die kontodaten geben

3. der käufer biker123 ersteigert das bike von horst123 für 150,-

4. horst123 gibt biker123 die kontodaten von handyshop123 zum bezahlen an

5. biker123 überweist die 150,- an handyshop123 in dem glauben er bezahle es an horst123

6. handyshop123 freut sich über das viele geld und schickt das handy an horst123

7. biker123 bekommt sein bike nicht und lässt das geld zurückbuchen

8. handyshop123 guckt in die röhre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (14. Oktober 2006)

cool das versuche ich auch mal sowas gibs????

armer biker 123


----------



## Marsmann (14. Oktober 2006)

ist denn nie jemand da wenn ich reinkomme????


----------



## Bombenkrator (14. Oktober 2006)

doch, aber falls du gerade was im bikemarkt hast probier ich das mal aus bei dir aber pschhht


----------



## Blackwater Park (14. Oktober 2006)

biker123 bekommt ja sein geld wieder, er hat ja bei handyshop123 nix gekauft und kann es zurückbuchen. nur der verkäufer kann sich dagegen überhaupt nicht wehren, da für ihn erstmal alles in butter ist und der fehler erst nach ner ganzen weile auffällt, wenn biker123 skeptisch wird wegen dem langen versand des bikes. das handy is bis dahin schon über alle berge, da müsste dann schon die chinesische polizei mitspielen und die lieferadresse des handys ausfindig machen.


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (14. Oktober 2006)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> siehe auch:
> http://stern.de/computer-technik/internet/:Gef%E4lschte-Angebote-Betrugswelle-Ebay/573960.html
> 
> die ham laut ct magazin manchmal ganz ausgefuchste methoden, z.b.:
> ...



DAS ist wirklich *******!


----------



## friesengeist70 (14. Oktober 2006)

tja,

sowas ist dann wol ein gutgläubiger handelskauf, mit verschiedenen besitzern und nur einem eigentümer.  
der mit dem handy!
es wird immer verrücker, ich möchte mal wissen wie man sich da in zukunft absichern soll??!!! 

bis denne


----------



## Bombenkrator (14. Oktober 2006)

friesengeist70 schrieb:


> tja,
> 
> sowas ist dann wol ein gutgläubiger handelskauf, mit verschiedenen besitzern und nur einem eigentümer.
> der mit dem handy!
> ...



per selbstabholer, aber das geht natürlich nicht immer.


----------



## friesengeist70 (14. Oktober 2006)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> per selbstabholer, aber das geht natürlich nicht immer.



nicht immer ne.


----------



## Bozopelli (14. Oktober 2006)

Nur mal so zur Info:

Eine Überweisung ist eine Willensbekundung und kann NICHT einfach zurückgebucht werden (Im Gegensatz zu einer abgebuchten Lastschrift).

Der Besitzer des Geldes kann sein Geld sehr wohl zurückverlangen, auch mit Recht aber um es zu bekommen muss er unter Umständen einen Anwalt einschalten und klagen wenn derjenige, der es überwiesen bekommen hat nicht freiwillig zurücküberweist/zahlt.
Bekommen wird er es ziemlich sicher wenn er nichts als Gegenleistung erhalten hat.

Geprellt werden hier bei 2 und einer hat im Ende wohl nur erheblichen Ärger, der andere auch noch nen finanziellen Verlust.

Die ganze Bande müsste man mit dem Kopf nach unten am Sack aufhängen. Ätzend sowas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute

Für ein kompletten Rahmen hat das Material wohl nicht mehr gereicht  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kinderfahrrad-20...9QQihZ016QQcategoryZ15525QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Da fragt man sich was der Sinn an diesen Rahmen war  

MFG


----------



## KnAllTüTe (14. Oktober 2006)

Hier ein ds Dir Dh FREESTYLER ^^

http://cgi.ebay.de/Freestyler-DH-DS...0QQihZ013QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sweeet (14. Oktober 2006)

War gerade total verwirrt, aber dann war es doch nur ein Buch.


----------



## popeye_mzg (14. Oktober 2006)

KnAllTüTe schrieb:


> Hier ein ds Dir Dh FREESTYLER ^^
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Freestyler-DH-DS...0QQihZ013QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Na wohl voll das Minusgeschäft gemacht ... LÖL


----------



## Knacki1 (14. Oktober 2006)

KnAllTüTe schrieb:


> Hier ein ds Dir Dh FREESTYLER ^^
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Freestyler-DH-DS...0QQihZ013QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



geiles Teil


----------



## dkc-live (15. Oktober 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270037583023
was haltet ihr von dem bike ich biete gerade bis 100 euro mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bad1080 (15. Oktober 2006)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Na wohl voll das Minusgeschäft gemacht ... LÖL



sind da die 39 euro versand schon mit eingerechnet?


----------



## coffeeracer (15. Oktober 2006)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270037583023
> was haltet ihr von dem bike ich biete gerade bis 100 euro mit



100  
Ich würde höchstens bis 30 mitgehen, weil das Ding sieht aus wie ein Baumarktbike und die bekommste neu für 100 - 130.

Gruß
coffeeracer


----------



## underfrange (15. Oktober 2006)

100 Flocken, aber da sind ja zum glück die reflektoren mit dabei.


----------



## popeye_mzg (15. Oktober 2006)

coffeeracer schrieb:


> 100â¬
> Ich wÃ¼rde hÃ¶chstens bis 30â¬ mitgehen, weil das Ding sieht aus wie ein Baumarktbike und die bekommste neu fÃ¼r 100 - 130â¬.
> 
> GruÃ
> coffeeracer



Ragazzi .... die gute olle Hausmarke, die es bei Real gibt....
Na dann mal viel SpaÃ mit deinem neuen "Freund"   
ErzÃ¤hl mal von deinem ersten Drop


----------



## Stefan.B (15. Oktober 2006)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Ragazzi .... die gute olle Hausmarke, die es bei Real gibt....
> Na dann mal viel Spaß mit deinem neuen "Freund"
> Erzähl mal von deinem ersten Drop



Erster Drop-Beule am Kopp


----------



## dkc-live (15. Oktober 2006)

pff aus meinen thread hat die ironie nur so rausgespudelt ^^. meine freundin hatte so ein teil ^^. ich wollte ihr zeigen das man damit doch nen berg hochfahren kann. resultat nach dem schalten war ein vebogenes schaltauge, kaputtes schaltwerk. zerissene kette und ein total demoliertes laufrad ^^.
jetzt hat sie ein crossen für 700 und der hat noch nich einen zicke gemacht ^^


----------



## dioXxide (15. Oktober 2006)

dkc-live schrieb:


> pff aus meinen thread hat die ironie nur so rausgespudelt ^^. meine freundin hatte so ein teil ^^. ich wollte ihr zeigen das man damit doch nen berg hochfahren kann. resultat nach dem schalten war ein vebogenes schaltauge, kaputtes schaltwerk. zerissene kette und ein total demoliertes laufrad ^^.
> jetzt hat sie ein crossen für 700 und der hat noch nich einen zicke gemacht ^^



Naja, du bist noch nicht lang im Forum und da weiss keiner ob das ironisch gemeint war und "rausgesprudelt" ist die Ironie nicht. Hier kommen täglich Fragen von Neulingen ob dieses oder jenes Ebay-Baumarktbike gut sei, woher dann wissen ob du einer von diesen bist...


----------



## Cuberius (16. Oktober 2006)

underfrange schrieb:


> 100 Flocken, aber da sind ja zum glück die reflektoren mit dabei.



Reflektoren sind nicht lustig,guck mal hier


----------



## outrage (16. Oktober 2006)

Brand neue fahrrad  

Man beachte auch die Kategorie.


----------



## Stefan.B (16. Oktober 2006)

outrage schrieb:


> Brand neue fahrrad
> 
> Man beachte auch die Kategorie.



Grins...............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sweeet (16. Oktober 2006)

outrage schrieb:


> Brand neue fahrrad
> 
> Man beachte auch die Kategorie.


Das muss ich haben! Das hat sogar *Geschwindigkeit*!!111!einself
ebay" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				Legastheniker auf ebay schrieb:
			
		

> Brand neues Fahrrad , 1 1`2 monat alt mit einem klienen computer mit geschwindigkeit und viele artikels mehr


----------



## dioXxide (16. Oktober 2006)

...und Masse also sogar Impuls!


----------



## Cuberius (16. Oktober 2006)

outrage schrieb:


> Brand neue fahrrad
> 
> Man beachte auch die Kategorie.



Echt eine Seltenheit.Die Sammler werden ihm das Ding aus den Händen reißen!


----------



## Schlammcatcher (16. Oktober 2006)

Der Versuch ist in diesem Fall nicht strafbar.


----------



## dioXxide (16. Oktober 2006)

Wird wohl im Versuch scheitern, schon bei dem vertrauenserweckenden Angebotstext. Ist wie die Türken, die immer auf dem Flomarkt Gilette Mach 3 Rasierklingen verkaufen, das wirkt auch sehr seriös...


----------



## Cuberius (16. Oktober 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:


> Wird wohl im Versuch scheitern, schon bei dem vertrauenserweckenden Angebotstext. Ist wie die Türken, die immer auf dem Flomarkt Gilette Mach 3 Rasierklingen verkaufen, das wirkt auch sehr seriös...



"Ey Alda,die Klingen haben letztens noch funktioniert!"


----------



## Teufel (18. Oktober 2006)

omg  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Super-MTB-3-Mona...0QQihZ008QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

CC Rahmen mit Junior T


----------



## pillehille (18. Oktober 2006)

verdammt gute mischung
uphill abloosen und im downhill alles wieder aufholen

welcher händler verkauft eigentlich sonne mischung(wegen garantie)???


----------



## Cuberius (18. Oktober 2006)

Denke,der Verkäufer meint,daß er auf die einzelnen Teile Garantie hat.Den Händler möchte ich sehen,der sowas anbietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Oktober 2006)

Achtet auf das Unterrohr !

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fantastic-ful...2QQihZ008QQcategoryZ27948QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

..und der HI-Rizer mit Hörnchen ist auch nicht schlecht !


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (18. Oktober 2006)

was ist mit dem unterrohr?  nen flaschenhalter ist montiert und nu?


----------



## Schlammcatcher (18. Oktober 2006)

Und was ist mit den Hörnchen? Es ist zwar eine optische Todsünde (warum eigentlich, wer bestimmt sowas?) aber es gibt jede Menge Biker, die so fahren.


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Oktober 2006)

> was ist mit dem unterrohr?



Da Klebt ein grosser GT aufkleber !




> Und was ist mit den Hörnchen? Es ist zwar eine optische Todsünde (warum eigentlich, wer bestimmt sowas?) aber es gibt jede Menge Biker, die so fahren.



Ehrlich!? Du etwa auch ?


----------



## Enrgy (18. Oktober 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Da Klebt ein grosser GT aufkleber !



Dem GT-GralshÃ¼ter entgeht nichts!!  
Aber bis auf die zwei Buchstaben im Titel steht nirgendwo was von GT, geschweige denn wird behauptet, daÃ es ein GT Bike ist. Also was soll die Aufregung? 

Zum HT mit DH-Gabel: kann doch durchaus ein SchnÃ¤ppchen sein! Wenn alles erst 3 Monate alt ist, kann man locker die Gabel verkaufen und eine passende nachrÃ¼sten. Ist zwar kurios, aber fÃ¼r einen Kenner durchaus Ã¼berlegenswert.
Das Ding muÃ aber so vom HÃ¤ndler geordert worden sein, denn ich glaube nicht, daÃ der VerkÃ¤ufer die Bremsleitungen selbst verlÃ¤ngert hat, sollte da eine andere Gabel drin gewesen sein. FÃ¼r mich siehts so aus, als ob der das so bestellt hat.

EDIT: nix so geordert, fÃ¼r 530â¬ bei ebay gekauft, aber mit normaler Gabel...


----------



## Schlammcatcher (18. Oktober 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Ehrlich!? Du etwa auch ?



Nö, ich fahre nicht so, und wenn, wäre es auch egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (19. Oktober 2006)

Nur was für gaaaaanz GROSSE die ein FULLY suchen......-> http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-ca-6mon-al...3QQihZ013QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-.......


----------



## 1337andreas (19. Oktober 2006)

muhaha 110 cm rahmenhöhe ... da brauchste ja ne leiter um aufzusteigen

und was für pothässlige räder


----------



## coffeeracer (19. Oktober 2006)

Was soll das denn für ein Scott-Bike sein 
Der hat sich wohl mal günstig ein paar Aufkleber geschossen


----------



## Cuberius (19. Oktober 2006)

110cm Rahmenhöhe wie geil!


----------



## Stefan.B (19. Oktober 2006)

Vor allem wiegt es "nix"


----------



## mightyEx (19. Oktober 2006)

coffeeracer schrieb:


> Was soll das denn für ein Scott-Bike sein
> Der hat sich wohl mal günstig ein paar Aufkleber geschossen



Fährt hier reihenweise durch die Gegend - also von weitem seh ich nur, dass das Vorderrad nicht original ist. Gefaked ist da aber am Rahmen so wie ich das sehe nix weiter. Müsste Modelljahr 2005 sein. Ich hab mal etwas gegoogelt und heraus kam das:

http://koopjes.marktplaats.nl/fietsen_en_accessoires/mountainbikes_en_atb/50099841.html


----------



## underfrange (19. Oktober 2006)

Hi, was meint ihr, hab ich gerade bei ebay gefunden.
Habs mir ernsthaft überlegt, weiss aber nicht was ich davon halten soll.
Die Bremsanlage allein kostet doch normalerweise schon um die 200 Euro, und dann noch 2 mavic laufräder und xt schnellspanner?? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mavic-XM-317-LR-...96QQihZ003QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Danke für eure tipps.


----------



## 1337andreas (19. Oktober 2006)

julies sind ******** 
aber der preis ist top


----------



## P8ntball (21. Oktober 2006)

Falls noch jemand was stylisches für die Eisdiele sucht:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrad-Mountainb...1QQihZ013QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## underfrange (21. Oktober 2006)

Mit dem Ding würd ich nicht mal zum schei*** aufs klo fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1337andreas (21. Oktober 2006)

geiler "uphill" lenker


----------



## Stefan.B (21. Oktober 2006)

P8ntball schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand was stylisches für die Eisdiele sucht:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrad-Mountainb...1QQihZ013QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Schnauff ???


----------



## AbsentMinded (22. Oktober 2006)

Dem armen Kerl ham se gleich 2 geile Fullies geklaut 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cross-Country-Sa...0QQihZ019QQcategoryZ77608QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cross-Country-Sa...ryZ77608QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 1337andreas (22. Oktober 2006)

^^


----------



## Stefan3500 (22. Oktober 2006)

1337andreas schrieb:


> julies sind ********
> aber der preis ist top




Überhaupt schonmal Julies besessen? oder nur Forumsweisheiten nachgelabert?


----------



## NoizZ (22. Oktober 2006)

underfrange schrieb:


> Hi, was meint ihr, hab ich gerade bei ebay gefunden.
> Habs mir ernsthaft überlegt, weiss aber nicht was ich davon halten soll.
> Die Bremsanlage allein kostet doch normalerweise schon um die 200 Euro, und dann noch 2 mavic laufräder und xt schnellspanner??
> 
> ...


Absolut seriös.

www.transalp24.de

Hab dort vor 2 Tagen nen Rahmen bestellt, der nächste Woche kommt und über transalp24.de gibt es hier im Forum einen 800-Post-starken Thread.


----------



## Knacki1 (22. Oktober 2006)

NoizZ schrieb:


> Absolut seriös.
> 
> www.transalp24.de
> 
> Hab dort vor 2 Tagen nen Rahmen bestellt, der nächste Woche kommt und über transalp24.de gibt es hier im Forum einen 800-Post-starken Thread.


Außerdem

*	 Bewertungsprofil: 	2765 	
	Positive Bewertungen: 	99,8%*


----------



## nosaint77 (22. Oktober 2006)

AbsentMinded schrieb:


> Dem armen Kerl ham se gleich 2 geile Fullies geklaut



So wie das aussieht, hat der Typ zwei Fullys beklaut


----------



## JoolstheBear (22. Oktober 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-MTB-CRUISER-B...hZ010QQcategoryZ30746QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

mal ne stylische idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bozopelli (22. Oktober 2006)

Die Kuriosität erschliesst sich mir nicht auf den Ersten Blick, klär mich/uns bitte mal auf!


----------



## X$47=[]Ö39 (22. Oktober 2006)

Kuriose Rahmenform??? 

Aber die zwei Sattelstützen mit Sattel sind schon geil. Was auch ich hier eher vermute ist, dass nicht seine 2 Fullys ohne Sättel geklaut wurden(wer sollte sowas machen ) sondern eher, dass er die im Shwimmbad mal schnell eingepackt hat.....


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (22. Oktober 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-MTB-CRUISER-B...hZ010QQcategoryZ30746QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> mal ne stylische idee



finde ich net schlecht. 
als stadtrad sicher net schlecht.


----------



## kitor (22. Oktober 2006)

Wie geil ist das denn bitte?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Empire-F...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Schottenrock (22. Oktober 2006)

einfach geil, oder???


----------



## faketreee (22. Oktober 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cross-Country-Sa...4QQihZ019QQcategoryZ77608QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

"Da mein geiles Fulli geklaut wurde, verkauf ich hier meinen übrig gebliebenen Sattel+ dazugehöriger Sattelstütze"

Ne is klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faketreee (22. Oktober 2006)

Das Beste sehe ich jetzt erst: http://cgi.ebay.de/Cross-Country-Sa...ryZ77608QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem Anderen Sattel + Sattelstütze in seiner anderen Auktion, gleicher Grund.


----------



## kitor (22. Oktober 2006)

faketreee schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cross-Country-Sa...4QQihZ019QQcategoryZ77608QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> "Da mein geiles Fulli geklaut wurde, verkauf ich hier meinen übrig gebliebenen Sattel+ dazugehöriger Sattelstütze"
> 
> Ne is klar



er meinte wohl "geklaut habe" statt "geklaut wurde"...


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Oktober 2006)

@faketree : wie wäre es wenn du den thread erstmal etwas mitliest damit du nicht etwas postest was ca. 24std. vorher schon da war (achte auf posting #2355 oder 12 Texte vor deinem) !!!


----------



## JoolstheBear (23. Oktober 2006)

kitor schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn bitte?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Empire-F...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ich wusste immer , nicolai sind eigentlcih gelabelte dark horse


----------



## faketreee (23. Oktober 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> @faketree : wie wäre es wenn du den thread erstmal etwas mitliest damit du nicht etwas postest was ca. 24std. vorher schon da war (achte auf posting #2355 oder 12 Texte vor deinem) !!!



Ok, Vorschlag angenommen.


----------



## Stefan.B (23. Oktober 2006)

Ja ja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## 1sepp1 (23. Oktober 2006)

hi

oberlehrer gibt es überall.

darf man auch mal was übersehen?

super!


----------



## jojolintzi (23. Oktober 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/mautaincycle-san...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

find ich irgendwie kurios....


----------



## baltes21 (23. Oktober 2006)

jojolintzi schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/mautaincycle-san...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



is doch net schlecht zb:
MARZOCCHI SWINGER  coil-spv 4way

ich freu mich schon auf den 07er manitou rocco dämpfer


----------



## Roelof (23. Oktober 2006)

îch find die selbstgedrehten curlys süß!  nur ob das hällt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott yz0 (23. Oktober 2006)

erinnert mich an cycletool.......................


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (23. Oktober 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-MTB-CRUISER-B...hZ010QQcategoryZ30746QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> mal ne stylische idee





ErdbeerEisSahne schrieb:


> finde ich net schlecht.
> als stadtrad sicher net schlecht.



Was soll denn daran bitte kurios sein oder ausergewöhnlich?

96 gabs etliche Cruiser mit Gangschaltung und mit Federgabel etc. Das ist nix neues und auch keine Stylische Idee, das gabs schon lange vor eurer Zeit!


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Oktober 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-F...ryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## silberfische (25. Oktober 2006)

Zwar kein Bike(teil) aber einfach zu geil  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130036021534

Edit: Bitte beachtet die 18 Anfragen unter der Auktion


----------



## n70tester (25. Oktober 2006)

Tja da wäre ich für einen Einbürgerungstest....


----------



## underfrange (25. Oktober 2006)

wie geil ist das denn?? ich hab immer noch tränen in den augen vor lauter lachen.  
aber wenigstens hat er ja 100% pos. Bewertungen.


----------



## HypnoKröte (25. Oktober 2006)

http://spassmarktplatz.de/ kennt ihr die Homepage? wenn das schon zum 2. mal hier drinne ist dann tuts mir leid.


----------



## DH-Ralli (25. Oktober 2006)

silberfische schrieb:


> Zwar kein Bike(teil) aber einfach zu geil
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130036021534
> 
> Edit: Bitte beachtet die 18 Anfragen unter der Auktion



Genial, habe Tränen gelacht - nachdem mein ehemaliger Lieblingsfred fast zu einer unzähligen Sammlung von Baumarktfullys verkommen ist, endlich mal wieder ein richtig geiler Eintrag


----------



## Bozopelli (25. Oktober 2006)

Gibts auch ne Beschreibung in Deutsch ? Oder hast Du in Deutsch hinten gesitzt ???? Gruß G60--Tuning

MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.B (25. Oktober 2006)

Und dann noch solche Sprüche.  Man sollte ihm echt mal aufs Dach steigen. Er hat ja seine Tel.nr hinterlassen.


----------



## Enrgy (25. Oktober 2006)

Sicher gefälscht bzw. extra mit Fehlern geschrieben, um mehr Clicks zu bekommen. Einige schwer auszusprechende Wörter sind verräterischerweise korrekt geschrieben, wie zB. "Sportauspuff" oder "TÜV Süd Bescheinigung vorhanden".


----------



## DH-Ralli (25. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Sicher gefälscht bzw. extra mit Fehlern geschrieben, um mehr Clicks zu bekommen. Einige schwer auszusprechende Wörter sind verräterischerweise korrekt geschrieben, wie zB. "Sportauspuff" oder "TÜV Süd Bescheinigung vorhanden".



Natürlich ist das eine Fake - aber ich finds trotzdem geil


----------



## NoizZ (26. Oktober 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/KLEINER-ALTER-BO...5QQihZ012QQcategoryZ34857QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Man beachte die Rubrik ...


----------



## scott yz0 (26. Oktober 2006)

okay.................................... no comment


----------



## Nightfly.666 (26. Oktober 2006)

Man beachte den nick des Höchstbietenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoizZ (26. Oktober 2006)

Ist ja schon gut ... Gehört nicht ganz zum Thema Bike.


----------



## friesengeist70 (27. Oktober 2006)

NoizZ schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/KLEINER-ALTER-BO...5QQihZ012QQcategoryZ34857QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Man beachte die Rubrik ...



was meinste was das dingen rockt


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. Oktober 2006)

Braucht noch jemand ein DOWNHILL Bike ? -> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Aggressor-Dow...5QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## jojolintzi (28. Oktober 2006)

oha! ein downhill bike mit felgenbremsen!!


----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2006)

Hmm, wer nen GT Rahmen sucht (und das Teil ist nun wohl ein "echtes" GT?!) kann da vielleicht günstig was bekommen. Zumindest ist das Rad fast wie neu, kein Rost oder Schmodder auf KEtte und KAssette. Gerade mal ein paar Laufspuren auf den Bremsflanken.


----------



## da_dude (29. Oktober 2006)

Vieleicht kann man ans Downhill Bike ja ne Marcura Bremse ranschrauben^^
http://cgi.ebay.de/Marcura-Hydrauli...6QQihZ014QQcategoryZ77582QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KnAllTüTe (29. Oktober 2006)

http://spassmarktplatz.de/showlink.html?id=621


----------



## Stefan.B (29. Oktober 2006)

KnAllTüTe schrieb:


> http://spassmarktplatz.de/showlink.html?id=621



Mich bewertet auch nie jemand


----------



## Beerchen (29. Oktober 2006)

Multitool (MacGyver)


----------



## KnAllTüTe (29. Oktober 2006)

boarr wie geil !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (29. Oktober 2006)

Auf jeden Fall mal eine coole Idee


----------



## der_eine (29. Oktober 2006)

wie geil ist das denn


----------



## Stoken (29. Oktober 2006)

leider schon abgelaufen


----------



## dkc-live (29. Oktober 2006)

-.- hab hab dovon ne kette von ca 100 stück in meinem dienstwagen


----------



## frontlinepunk (29. Oktober 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/specialized_W0QQitemZ280043279508QQihZ018QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

immer wieder das gleiche...

vermisst das jemand?


----------



## underfrange (29. Oktober 2006)

leider hat dieses Fahrrad keine papiere. so ein depp


----------



## sackstand (30. Oktober 2006)

Wem die Bremskraft nicht reicht 

GEIL


----------



## scott yz0 (30. Oktober 2006)

2â¬ fÃ¼r ne bÃ¼roklammer is hart.....


----------



## Enrgy (30. Oktober 2006)

"das fahrad ist undgefer 1 jahr alt"

Jaja, vor "undgefer" 1 Jahr geklaut... 

Das ist ja schon ein Teil für die Classic-Abteilung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (30. Oktober 2006)

sackstand schrieb:


> Wem die Bremskraft nicht reicht
> 
> GEIL



das finde ich soagr ziemlich geil!
die gabel sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## Hot Carrot (30. Oktober 2006)

frontlinepunk schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/specialized_W0QQitemZ280043279508QQihZ018QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> immer wieder das gleiche...
> 
> vermisst das jemand?



Ist auch schon hier darinne  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185240&page=18

MFG


----------



## LTD Team (30. Oktober 2006)

sorry falls schon bekannt :

die beiträge am ende sind am besten  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...QQsacatZQ2d1QQsofindtypeZ0QQsofocusZbsQQfviZ1


----------



## VISION311 (30. Oktober 2006)

Mehr Hightec geht nicht!

(( ALLES NAGELNEU! War nur zur Ausstellung auf eine Messe.))

Hallo Leute!  was ich hier verkaufe, ist nur für extrem verrückte, durchgeknallte Biker. 

Es handelt sich um eine doppel Hydraulik 8 Kolben Bremsystem mit einstellbarer Bremsamatuer (*ein amateur sollte diese bremse nicht bedienen*). Alles CNC gefräst aus Flugzeugaluminium, Stahlflexsleitungen, schon befühlt (*uns sagte man immer: kinders, nicht anfassen, nur mit den augen schauen*) und einsatzbereit ohne Bremsbälege.
DH Carbon doppelgebrückten (*doppelt gemoppelt hält besser*) Gabel auch voll einstellbar mit Zug, Druck,  Vorspannung und mit CNC gefrästen Gabelbrücken Speziel angefertigte DH Narbe (*aua?*) mit zwei Scheibenbremsaufnahmen  und Steckachse
Zwei 203 Scheiben Farbe Silber
Die Gabel mit Teilen kann jede Zeit besichtigt werden Stand Ort 86899 Landsberg am Lech Keine Garantie oder Gewehrleistung *muss man hier wissen, was so ein gewehr alles leisten kann, damit man weiss, was einem entgeht?*)

Bitte nur Telefonische Anfragen, KEINE EMAIL'S!!! Sonst musst ihr solange auf Antwort warten.


----------



## Hot Carrot (30. Oktober 2006)

LTD Team schrieb:


> sorry falls schon bekannt :
> 
> die beiträge am ende sind am besten
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...QQsacatZQ2d1QQsofindtypeZ0QQsofocusZbsQQfviZ1



OPEL KATET GSI 8 V CAPRIO MIT NEUE TÜV -AU,VOLLGUTACHTE OHNE MÄNGEL KEIN ROST


----------



## Stefan.B (30. Oktober 2006)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> OPEL KATET GSI 8 V CAPRIO MIT NEUE TÜV -AU,VOLLGUTACHTE OHNE MÄNGEL KEIN ROST



Schau mal nen paar Beiträge nach oben   Interressant ist aber das der Tünnes nicht mehr beim grossen E gemeldet ist.  Wie kann dat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (30. Oktober 2006)

erledigt - sch..ss Zitatfunktion oder ich muss mal dem Feuerfuchs nen Tritt verpassen


----------



## ubiquiet (30. Oktober 2006)

Tät mich mal interessieren;
kennt jemand eigentlich ein Beispiel wo über ibäh ein Eigentümer seinen Dieb gefunden hat???
Oder zumindest sein Radl wieder entdeckt hat???

Bei sovielen ohne "wiederfindbare" Papiere....


----------



## Mathias2297 (31. Oktober 2006)

LTD Team schrieb:


> sorry falls schon bekannt :
> 
> die beiträge am ende sind am besten
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...QQsacatZQ2d1QQsofindtypeZ0QQsofocusZbsQQfviZ1


"OPLEL KATET "  

Frage: ey du, was kosten audo verschieken?
Antwort: KEIN VESAND


----------



## Beerchen (31. Oktober 2006)

Ooooch Menno ...
leider schon vorbei 

Halloween-Kürbis


----------



## Mathias2297 (31. Oktober 2006)

ubiquiet schrieb:


> Tät mich mal interessieren;
> kennt jemand eigentlich ein Beispiel wo über ibäh ein Eigentümer seinen Dieb gefunden hat???
> Oder zumindest sein Radl wieder entdeckt hat???
> 
> Bei sovielen ohne "wiederfindbare" Papiere....


steht bei uns öfter in der Zeitung... mir fällt pers. immer auf das das meistens ein halbes Jahr später passiert... (oder das ist ein Standarttext der dpa, ka)

Nachschauen würde ich auch jeden Fall immer! einfach mal bei gleichen Bikes 1 Euro bieten, ebay benachrichtet einen dann ja immer per mail wenn "ähnliche" Bikes reingestellt werden...


----------



## Knacki1 (31. Oktober 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Ooooch Menno ...
> leider schon vorbei
> 
> Halloween-Kürbis



wow... ^^


----------



## 1337andreas (31. Oktober 2006)

schaut euch mal das scharfe teil an

http://cgi.ebay.de/VIVA-MX-5-MTB-20-Zoll-6-Gang-Shimano-NEU-OVP_W0QQitemZ140044157692QQihZ004QQcategoryZ15525QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Knacki1 (31. Oktober 2006)

1337andreas schrieb:


> schaut euch mal das scharfe teil an
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/VIVA-MX-5-MTB-20-Zoll-6-Gang-Shimano-NEU-OVP_W0QQitemZ140044157692QQihZ004QQcategoryZ15525QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ach du....


----------



## Stiffler2409 (31. Oktober 2006)

Ist zwar nicht sehr Kurios aber mich hat's doch schon ein wenig verwundert!Hat den jemand hier schon mal solche RR mit dem gelben Strich auf dem Profil gesehen? Ist das irgendein Sondermodell oder dient es nur zur Optik 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...40047293045&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEBI:IT&rd=1

MfG


----------



## bad1080 (31. Oktober 2006)

1337andreas schrieb:


> schaut euch mal das scharfe teil an
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/VIVA-MX-5-MTB-20-Zoll-6-Gang-Shimano-NEU-OVP_W0QQitemZ140044157692QQihZ004QQcategoryZ15525QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



gibt sogar günstisch helm datsu:


Modell 	Preis 
MV6-2 	8,40 EUR 
MV6-1 	7,90 EUR 
MV15 	        9,90 EUR 
MV10 	        9,90 EUR

wer zieht sowas seinem kind auf und denkt es ist geschüzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky L. (31. Oktober 2006)

habbich schonmal an cube- neurädern gesenen, gibts auch in grau.
Denke mal das es die nicht offiziell einzeln gibt.


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (31. Oktober 2006)

bad1080 schrieb:


> wer zieht sowas seinem kind auf und denkt es ist geschüzt?



leider ganz ganz viele eltern. schau dir mal die ganzen punkys mit gerissenen gabeln ,schaltwerken mit nur 1rad, kettenblätter die nur mit einer schraube befestigt sind an in den ganzen grundschulen.
echt schlimm


----------



## Oldboy65 (31. Oktober 2006)

sackstand schrieb:


> Wem die Bremskraft nicht reicht
> 
> GEIL



Nur nutzlos, die Bremskraft bekommst du nicht auf die Strasse --> Rad blockiert.


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (31. Oktober 2006)

warum sollte das rad blockieren?
wenn man bremst sicher, aber bei der hfx nine ist das auch der fall


----------



## Oldboy65 (31. Oktober 2006)

ErdbeerEisSahne schrieb:


> warum sollte das rad blockieren?
> wenn man bremst sicher, aber bei der hfx nine ist das auch der fall



Weil die Bremsleistung zu groß ist, z.B. bei maximaler Bremskraft, dann blockiert das Rad und kann keine Kräfte mehr übertragen.

Noch nie komplett die Bremsen zu gemacht, Auto/Fahrrad ?

Was glaubst Du ,warum es Bremskraftregler gibt (ABS) und warum man im KFZ nicht z.B. 10 Kolbenanlagen verbaut?


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (31. Oktober 2006)

pfff.


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. November 2006)

Ich weis nicht ob ich was neues erzähle, aber bezüglich standfestigkeit ist das schon geil. Da kannst es vom Mnt. Everest bis ans Meer runter krachen lassen ohne das was heiß wird!   Oder mit 30-Kilo Rucksack die Alpen runter, nix wird mehr heiß, kein Fading....  


....und an der Eisdiele hast den "Großes-Ding-Bonus"


----------



## Schottenrock (1. November 2006)

Nja, für nen Eisdielenposer ist das Ding glaub ich schon ein wenig überteuert... Mich würde mehr die Gabel interessieren. 2 Scheibenbremsen sind schon eine ganz nette Idee und für die Rubrik Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht... Wir hatten wenn ich mich nicht irre mal in diesem Thread auch eine Pizza große Spezialscheibenbremse... So kann man es auch machen. Was mich aber viel mehr interessieren würde: Wie bekommst du ohne riesigen Motorradbrakebooster  (dicker Schlauch zu 2 dünnen Schläuchen) überhaupt den Druck mit einem Bremsgriff zusammen? Dosierung = Fremdwort...
Bei der Gabel interessiert mich was für Stand und Tauchrohre, und ob das Ding wirklich funktioniert..


----------



## bad1080 (1. November 2006)

> Was glaubst Du ,warum es Bremskraftregler gibt (ABS) und warum man im KFZ nicht z.B. 10 Kolbenanlagen verbaut?



es gibt im kfz-bereich aber sogar 12-kolben-anlagen! z.b. in der neuen g-klasse brabus (glaube ich) und im maybach, jeweils am vr!

am fahrrad ist man das eigene abs, soll heissen man bremst immer so gut wie der finger funktioniert. für grobmotoriker ist sowas sicher nichts, aber so lange das rad nicht blockiert bremst es noch, also kommt es nur darauf an, wie sie sich dosieren lässt! und man kann die sache auch einfach sosehen: die beiden bremsen teilen sich die arbeit, die sonst eine machen müsste, sie werden also deutlich weniger warm -> weniger abnutzung -> kein fading etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bozopelli (2. November 2006)

bad1080 schrieb:


> aber so lange das rad nicht blockiert bremst es noch



Nur zur Info: Ein blockierendes Rad bremmst am besten, auch am Fahrrad. Musst du nur kontrollieren können und genug Gewicht nach hinten bringen, dass du nicht übern Lenker fliegst.

Sag mir mal bitte wo im Rennsport ABS gefahren wird? Nirgends, weil jemand ders kann ohne ABS besser bremst.

ABS ist was für ne Vollbremsung für den Strassenverkehr, damit die Schreckhaften Panikbremser (ich übertreibe ein bisschen  ) noch um das Hindernis rumkommen. (geht anders auch: Bremse auf, lenken, Bremse wieder zu...)


----------



## Enrgy (2. November 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Ein *fast* blockierendes Rad bremst am besten, auch am Fahrrad.


Nur zur Info: du hast ein Wort vergessen...


----------



## J-CooP (2. November 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Ein blockierendes Rad bremmst am besten


Von Haft- und Gleitreibung hast su aber schon mal was gehört? Die maximale Bremskraft liegt bei einem gewissen Schlupf iregendwo im niedrigen zweistelligen Bereich vor. Auf lockeren Böden ist ist mehr Schlupf sicher sinnvoll, damit sich eine Art Bremshügel vorm Rad aufbaut.

Es gibt auch keinen Autorennfahrer, der an die Leistungen von ABS rankommt. Wer kann schon alle vier Räder einzeln mit einem Pedal kontrollieren?


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (2. November 2006)

Hallo,

weiss jemand was das ist und für was man das benötigt?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150053470933

Fragt

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## Filosofem (2. November 2006)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiss jemand was das ist?
> 
> ...



Steht doch da?


----------



## Levty (2. November 2006)

Magura Hydraulic Evulution Adaptersatz für eine Bremse kompl. mit allen Anbauteilen.

Klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrankwandbiker (2. November 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Magura Hydraulic Evulution Adaptersatz für eine Bremse kompl. mit allen Anbauteilen.
> 
> Klar?



Nix klar!

Bei Magura geschaut, da gibt es sowas nicht. Adaptersatz für eine Bremse, fragt sich nur: Welche Bremse?

Oder: Wo wird die am Bike gebraucht?

Oder: Wo wird der Adaptersatz angeschraubt?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. November 2006)

> Welche Bremse?



HSxx Felgenbremse !



> Wo wird die am Bike gebraucht?



An der Bremse !



> Wo wird der Adaptersatz angeschraubt?



Cantisockel !


Die Schellen werden doch an die Cantisockel geschraubt und halten die Bremskörper....die kleinen silbernen Teile sind gegenhalter (oder wie man die auch nennt) !

...oder irre ich mich da ??


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (2. November 2006)

nein, das ist die halterung für die hs- series.
kurios ist da ciher garnix dran


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (2. November 2006)

Oh, jetzt weiss ich es. Ich hab das immer von der falschen Seite aus betrachtet. In dem "Kreis" wird der Kolben eingeschraubt der die Beläge andrückt. Ich habe gedacht das Teil soll die Cantisockel ersetzen.

In der Tat: Es ist nicht kurioses dran. Sorry!


----------



## bad1080 (3. November 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Ein blockierendes Rad bremmst am besten, auch am Fahrrad. Musst du nur kontrollieren können und genug Gewicht nach hinten bringen, dass du nicht übern Lenker fliegst.
> 
> Sag mir mal bitte wo im Rennsport ABS gefahren wird? Nirgends, weil jemand ders kann ohne ABS besser bremst.



z.b. f1, da fuhren sie mal mit abs, da kommt das ja auch überhaupt her, die meisten sind nur inzwischen wieder dabei die ganzen fahrhilfen zu verbieten...  zeig mir mal nen rennsport, wo sie beabsichtigt mit blockierenden reifen bremsen???  ein blockierendes rad bremst auch nicht mehr sondern es rutscht und je nach untergrund ist eben genau das nicht die schnellste möglichkeit stehen zu bleiben, sondern die dümmste... z.b. auf nassem laub, losem untergrund, matsch, schnee, eis etc. 

das abs auch nicht dafür da ist, schneller zu bremsen, sondern damit man beim bremsen noch lenken kann hast du ja selber schon gesagt, aber es soll jetzt auch garkeine diskussion über abs ausbrechen, da es das am fahrrad eh nicht gibt (oder hat das shimano schon in der produktion?) und ich nur sagen wollte, das der finger halt so bremsen muss, dass das rad maximal bremst ohne zu blockieren (quasi 'wie' ein abs)


----------



## Hot Carrot (3. November 2006)

bad1080 schrieb:


> da es das am fahrrad eh nicht gibt (oder hat das shimano schon in der produktion?) und ich nur sagen wollte, das der finger halt so bremsen muss, dass das rad maximal bremst ohne zu blockieren (quasi 'wie' ein abs)




ABS fürs Radl gibt es.  

http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2005/01/11/385511.html


----------



## HB76 (3. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/specialized_W0QQitemZ280043279508QQihZ018QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


3 jahre baumschule, und kein deutsch dabei gewesen


----------



## Bozopelli (3. November 2006)

Jo, ABS fürs Rad gibt es.

Aber gerade bei nassem, rutschigem und losem Untergrund verzögert eine Blockierbremsung besser als ABS (jetzt mal wieder vom Auto gesprochen).
Nur auf trockenem Asphalt hat ABS bezüglich des Bremsweges gegenüber einer Vollbremsung einen Vorteil, nicht jedoch gegenüber einer perfekten Schlupfbremsung.

Und ein geübter Fahrer bekommt eine Schlupfbremsung in der Regel hin (Rennfahrer) und bremst somit auch besser als mit ABS.

ABS ist ein "Hit and forget" System.

Dadurch, dass ich mich nicht darauf konzentrieren muss wie ich die Bremskraft richtig dosiere hab ich mehr Denkkapazität zum lenken und Ausweichmöglichkeiten suchen übrig.

ABS ist im übrigen wohl für einen Großteil des Rückgangs der Verkehrstoten in den letzten 15 Jahren trotz erheblich gestiegenem Verkehrsaufkommen verantwortlich.


----------



## Hot Carrot (3. November 2006)

HB76 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/specialized_W0QQitemZ280043279508QQihZ018QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 3 jahre baumschule, und kein deutsch dabei gewesen



Ist schon Öfters drinne, Post 2407/2413


----------



## Enrgy (3. November 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:


> ABS ist im übrigen wohl für einen Großteil des Rückgangs der Verkehrstoten in den letzten 15 Jahren trotz erheblich gestiegenem Verkehrsaufkommen verantwortlich.



Meiner Meinung nach sind es kontrollierte Gurtpflicht und Airbags. ABS haben die "Brot-und Butter-Fahrzeuge", welche am häufigsten in Unfälle verwickelt sind, noch nicht so lange serienmäßig, Airbags dagegen schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bozopelli (3. November 2006)

Vor allem der Gurt und zum Teil auch der Airbag helfen zuznächst mal nur bei leichteren oder Mittelschweren Unfällen.
Die Unfälle mit Toten können oft auch nicht durch Airbag und Gurt verhindert werden, da die Energie und Verzögerungen dann so hoch sind, dass selbst das beste Rückhaltesystem versagt und der Körper die einwirkenden Kräfte nicht mehr kompensieren kann.
ABS verhindert gerade bei großen Geschwindigkeiten, dass das Fahrzeug unkontrollierbar wird (Vollbremsung in einer Kurve ohne ABS= Acker oder Baum, mit ABS= weiterfahren oder auch Graben) natürlich nicht absolut aber in vielen Fällen.
Somit verhindert ABS das Auftreten des Unfalles an sich und Airbag sowie Gurt     beeinflussen "nur" die Schwere der Verletzungen.
ABS gab es auch schon vor ca 15 Jahren in vielen Fahrzeugen (z.B. 3er Golf) da aber noch nicht in allen Modellen bzw. nicht serienmässig (hatte damals selbst einen ohne aber mit Airbag, insofern hast du Recht, der Airbag hat sich ein paar Jahre früher durchgesetzt).


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (4. November 2006)

geht ins ktwr und macht ein "abs thread" auf, 
aber langweilt bitte nicht hier rum.
 das war ein so schöner thread davor.


----------



## Enrgy (4. November 2006)

Solange sich hier ständig Auktionen wiederholen, weil die Herrschaften nicht mal 3 Seiten zurücklesen, kan man auch mal OT gehen.


----------



## Beerchen (4. November 2006)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder was neues 

für Hardcore-Skateboarder
Motor Skateboard mit kraftvollem 43ccm 2 Takter


----------



## Pacmän__ (4. November 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal wieder was neues
> 
> für Hardcore-Skateboarder
> Motor Skateboard mit kraftvollem 43ccm 2 Takter



was den den daran kurios ?? so eins hab ich auch   geiles gerät


----------



## outrage (6. November 2006)

Um nochmal auf ABS zurückzukommen: Klick!

  

Wenigstens hat sich niemand in Unkosten gestürzt.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (6. November 2006)

Schon damals als die Dinger rauskamen dachte ich nur: "OMG was für eine Schei55e kann man nur erfinden?!".


----------



## VISION311 (8. November 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal wieder was neues
> 
> für Hardcore-Skateboarder
> Motor Skateboard mit kraftvollem 43ccm 2 Takter



Ich habe nur eine Frage: Was ist Fieberglas genau? Gut, ist ja eigentlich egal, ich will das Baord nicht. Richtige Boards haben mit Holz zu tun und so..


----------



## Vaderchen (8. November 2006)

Glasfaserverstärkter Kunststoff, kurz GFK, ist ein Faser-Kunststoff-Verbund aus einem Kunststoff (z. B. Polyesterharz, Epoxidharz oder Polyamid) und Glasfasern. Er ist der am häufigsten eingesetzte langfaserverstärkte Kunststoff.

GFK ist umgangssprachlich auch als Fiberglas bekannt. Das Wort Fiberglas ist ein Anglizismus der sich aus fiberglass (AE) bzw. fibreglass (BE), dem englischen Wort für Glasfaser, gebildet hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (8. November 2006)

Evt. schon gepostet, aber weil der Misthaufen mächtig stink...

Radon QLT Litening vom Ex-Freund, Foto von anderer Auktion (Fotodatum stimmt übrigens auch nicht mit angegebenen Alter überein), keine Rechnung, Ebay-User hat 5 Bewertungen (alle von 2004). Ausstattungsdetails von Okt. 2006 angegeben (wie bitte schön soll Radon im März 2006 eine 2007er-Fox auftrieben haben), andere Ausstattungsdetails können natürlich auch kurzfristig geändert worden sein.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130043706567

Alles zusammen für mich eine klare Fake-Auktion und zu recht beim letzten Mal von einem Spaßbieter ersteigert.


----------



## DH-Ralli (8. November 2006)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Evt. schon gepostet, aber weil der Misthaufen mächtig stink...
> 
> Radon QLT Litening vom Ex-Freund, Foto von anderer Auktion (Fotodatum stimmt übrigens auch nicht mit angegebenen Alter überein), keine Rechnung, Ebay-User hat 5 Bewertungen (alle von 2004). Ausstattungsdetails von Okt. 2006 angegeben (wie bitte schön soll Radon im März 2006 eine 2007er-Fox auftrieben haben), andere Ausstattungsdetails können natürlich auch kurzfristig geändert worden sein.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm... warum stinkt die Auktion nun so gewaltig? Vermutlich hat sie versehentlich die Ausstattung vom 2007er Modell einkopiert. Und was stimmt an dem Fotodatum nicht? Passt doch ungefähr mit dem Verkaufsdatum überein, bzw. ist halt drei Monate davor entstanden. Ausserdem hat ja nicht sie, sondern der Ex-Freund das Bike ersteigert.

Ich wäre lediglich deshalb etwas vorsichtig, weil der gute Exfreund im Nachhinein sein Bike zurückhaben können wollte.


----------



## nosaint77 (8. November 2006)

DH-Ralli schrieb:


> Und was stimmt an dem Fotodatum nicht? Passt doch ungefähr mit dem Verkaufsdatum überein, bzw. ist halt drei Monate davor entstanden.



Stimmt, das mit dem Datum nehm ich zurück. Aber trotzdem finde ich die Auktion dubios. 

1) Was soll der ganze Blabla, der die Interessenten mehr verwirrt und unsicher macht? 
2) Wie sehr kann ich einem Ebayer trauen, wenn er seit 2003 angemeldet ist, 2004 seine 5 Bewertungen bekommen hat und jetzt plötzlich eine hochwertiges MTB vom Ex verkauft?


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. November 2006)

> Wie sehr kann ich einem Ebayer trauen, wenn er seit 2003 angemeldet ist, 2004 seine 5 Bewertungen bekommen hat



Seit wann muss man denn Punkte sammeln nur weil man sich da anmeldet !? Man kann sich ja auch anmelden..etwas kaufen..und dann jahrelang nicht mehr einloggen weil man halt nix braucht was da angeboten wird !  Gleich jeden als verbrecher hinzustellen nur weil es einem grad etwas komisch vorkommt ist hier wohl zur mode geworden !



> und jetzt plÃ¶tzlich ein hochwertiges MTB vom Ex verkauft



Was leute da kaufen und verkaufen sind 2 verschiedene Sachen...und darf man nicht etwas hochwertiges verkaufen ohne deine einwilligung oder muss man sich da vorher rantasten (erstmal was fÃ¼r 5â¬..dann fÃ¼r 100â¬...dann 250â¬..usw.) damit es dann glaubwÃ¼rdiger wirkt !???

Wenn du interesse an etwas hast und es dir komisch vorkommt dann biete halt nich auf solche angebote und fertig !


----------



## nosaint77 (8. November 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Gleich jeden als verbrecher hinzustellen nur weil es einem grad etwas komisch vorkommt ist hier wohl zur mode geworden !



Es gab vor nicht allzulanger Zeit Betrugsfälle bei Ebay, bei denen Specialized MTBs zu Schnäppchenpreisen angeboten wurden. Ein gesunde Portion Pessimismus schadet also nie. 

In dem von mir genannten Fall wars aber ein Fehlalarm, das muss ich mittlerweile zugeben. Trotzdem finde ich, das die Auktion zumindest Kuriositätenstatus hat


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. November 2006)

> Es gab vor nicht allzulanger Zeit Betrugsfälle bei Ebay, bei denen Specialized MTBs zu Schnäppchenpreisen angeboten wurden. Ein gesunde Portion Pessimismus schadet also nie.



Stimmt schon..Betrüger gibt es aber überall ! ...war das bei den specis nicht offensichtlich mit standort in asien und zigtausend bewertungen für 1cent waren und die preise um das 3-fache billiger oder waren das wieder andere !???

Ist ja nix böses und ihr meint es alle auch sicher gut aber in letzter zeit gehts hier nur um schreibfehler und jeder zweite meint er habe einen betrüger entlarvt !      Was kann einer dafür das er keine 1000 bewertungen hat aber trotzdem etwas wertvolles verkaufen möchte...soll derjenige jetzt auch tausende 1cent artikel kaufen...dann ist er ja erst recht als betrüger abgestempelt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n70tester (9. November 2006)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Stimmt, das mit dem Datum nehm ich zurück. Aber trotzdem finde ich die Auktion dubios.
> 
> 1) Was soll der ganze Blabla, der die Interessenten mehr verwirrt und unsicher macht?
> 2) Wie sehr kann ich einem Ebayer trauen, wenn er seit 2003 angemeldet ist, 2004 seine 5 Bewertungen bekommen hat und jetzt plötzlich eine hochwertiges MTB* vom Ex *verkauft?





haha das ist dann ja nicht ihr Eigentum.......


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2006)

n70tester schrieb:


> haha das ist dann ja nicht ihr Eigentum.......



Er hat aber auch keine Quittung.... also gehört das Teil niemandem mehr, am besten am Bahnhof unverschlossen abstellen....


----------



## PeterAnus (9. November 2006)

voll krass aldaaaaaaaaaaaa

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130036021534#description

am besten kommentare auch noch lesen


----------



## Deleted 76117 (9. November 2006)

PeterAnus schrieb:


> voll krass aldaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130036021534#description
> 
> am besten kommentare auch noch lesen



bitte vorher alle anderen postings durchlesen, den dieser beitrag ist schon mindestens das 3te mal drin!


----------



## Deleted61137 (9. November 2006)

....und das obwohl es schon längst beendet und der verkäufer nicht mehr angemeldet ist !


----------



## Gearshifter (10. November 2006)

damit er den opel beim ebay reinsetzen konnte, hat er sich ein pc-system gekauft mit *LAN* selbstversändlich    ...weil er isch ja kein dummerle 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130013802346


----------



## Deleted61137 (10. November 2006)

Versandkosten !!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=300044985080&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## underfrange (10. November 2006)

Bei den Versandkosten kriegst das ding doch vom pizzaservice inkl. einer pizza geliefert. Aber wenigstens hat er es ja noch hingeschrieben das man die versandkosten beachten soll


----------



## dallo (10. November 2006)

Ich habs ebay gemeldet!


----------



## DH-Ralli (10. November 2006)

Auch hier wieder Versandkosten zum Schnäppchenpreis:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160050138929&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (10. November 2006)

DH-Ralli schrieb:


> Auch hier wieder Versandkosten zum Schnäppchenpreis:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160050138929&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1








Was wird wohl versicherter Versand kosten


----------



## dallo (11. November 2006)

DH-Ralli schrieb:


> Auch hier wieder Versandkosten zum Schnäppchenpreis:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160050138929&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1



Es könnte auch so lauten:

Die hohen Versandkosten sind unzulässig bei ebay. Ich werde sie ebay jedoch nicht melden.
Ersparen sie sich diesen Ärger besser selbst.
MfG


----------



## Torpedo64 (11. November 2006)

Meines Erachtens ist das ein Tippfehler und soll 3,90 Euro lauten


----------



## Bozopelli (11. November 2006)

Hier muss man teilweise aber auch eine deutliche diskrepanz zwischen ebay Wunschdenken, idealen Verkaufsbedingungen und tatsächlichem Aufwand ziehen.

Es ist meines Erachtens sowieso für Privatleute Unsinn, Artikel über ebay zu verkaufen, die max 5  gewinn erzielen.

Der Zeitaufwqand fürs einstellen, verpacken und aufs Postamt bringen steht dazu in keiner Relation. Aber wer viel Zeit hat und sonst nix zu tun, der kann ja, wenn er will.

Meine Zeit ist mir jedenfalls für sowas zu Wertvoll.

Und eben dieser Zeitaufwand und zusätzliche Transportkosten zum Postamt (wenn einer auf dem Land wohnt und 15 km (einfacher Weg) zu fahren hat zur Post, kostet das alleine mehrere  Fahrgeld; wenn er vorher noch 10 km fahren muss zu einem Supermarkt um sich nen Karton zu beschaffen, kostets auch).

Ich persönlich hätte diesen Aufwand gerne bezahlt, sonst legt man unterm Strich ja auch noch drauf. Glücklicherweise hab ich nur nen KM zur Post oder Supermarkt, verkaufe aber aus den angesprochenen Gründen keine Pfennigsartikel. Material, das unter 20.-  Verkaufserlös erwarten lässt verkaufe ich nicht über ebay.

Was man nicht vergessen sollte sind Inselzuschläge. Das Kettenblattt hat als Standort Kiel, könnte genauso gut auf ner Insel in der Nähe liegen und das Anfahren lässt sich die Post teuer bezahlen.

29.- sind vollkommen in Ordnung. Wenn der Artikel woanders für 15 + 4  Versand bekomme, biet ich halt nicht drauf.

Wer nicht lesen kann und dann über die Gesamtsumme der Auktion verwundert ist, der hats nicht anders verdient und tut mir auch nicht leid.

Das Internet ist keine Spielwiese für Intelligenzallergiker!!!

Betrugsversuche wie das verhökern geklauter Ware usw sind ne Sauerei aber Versandkosten stehen dabei und sollten meiner Meinung nach bezahlt werden müssen, egal wie hoch sie angegeben sind. Wer nicht lesen kann soll die Finger von der Maus lassen.


----------



## DH-Ralli (11. November 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:


> Hier muss man teilweise aber auch eine deutliche diskrepanz zwischen ebay Wunschdenken, idealen Verkaufsbedingungen und tatsÃ¤chlichem Aufwand ziehen.
> 
> Es ist meines Erachtens sowieso fÃ¼r Privatleute Unsinn, Artikel Ã¼ber ebay zu verkaufen, die max 5 â¬ gewinn erzielen.
> 
> ...



In den meisten Dingen gebe ich Dir Recht. Aber 39 Euro sind schon sehr hohe Versandkosten und bedÃ¼rfen aus meiner Sicht zumindest eine kurze BegrÃ¼ndung. Hier liegt auch eher nahe, dass jemand Ã¼ber diesen Weg ebay GebÃ¼hren sparen mÃ¶chte. FÃ¼r den KÃ¤ufer wirds dann unangenehm, wenn es zu einer RÃ¼ckabwicklung oder gar Ã¼ber zu einer KÃ¤uferschutzangelegenheit kommt (Paypal, etc.), da hier im Regelfall die Versandkosten nicht erstattet werden.

Aber wie gesagt ich muss und werde nicht bieten, obwohl der Gesamtpreis von 128 Euro immer noch verlockend ist.

EDIT: Hat sich gerade herausgestellt, dass es sich um einen Tippfehler handelte


----------



## Blackwater Park (11. November 2006)

prinzipiell find ich auch, dass es die sache des verkäufers ist, selbst festzulegen, wieviel ihm der aufwand wert ist. dass dabei oft versandkosten entstehen, die zu aufwand+kosten in keiner relation mehr stehen, liegt am ebay-system: auktionen mit höherem startpreis kosten mehr gebühren, auktionen mit höherem erfolgreichen gebot kosten mehr provision, da liegt es nahe dass der verkäufer das lieber als "versandkosten" deklariert, die ja letztendlich denselben effekt haben.


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. November 2006)

Versandkosten sind für mich wie der Name schon sagt die Kosten für den Versand und keine Aufwands-Entschädigungs-Kosten ! Was können andere dafür das der Verkäufer z.B.: auf einer Insel wohnt oder sein Weg zum Postamt länger ist als bei anderen !? Soll er halt nichts Verkaufen was den Aufwand nicht Wert ist !
Jeder Verkäufer muss zur Post oder zum Paketdienst in seiner Nähe ob nun des einen Weg länger und der des anderen kürzer ist interessiert keinen sonst würde es ja auch Kilometergeld statt Versandkosten heissen !


----------



## dallo (11. November 2006)

Die Antwort aus Post #2479 lautet ganz simpel:

hallo, sorry, hab es von den fahrrädern übernommen, bzw. vergessen zu ändern, versand 7,80 euro.

--------- 
Dafür habe ich Verständniss. es gibt dort aber noch einen schlauen Verkäufer, welcher Versucht Gebühren zu umgehen.. auf "professionelle" Art & Weise

@bozopelli.

Es ist absolut unkorrekt einen solch hohen Versandzuschlag draufzuschlagen. 2-3 sind i.O würde ich sagen , 25 jedoch zuviel. Meistens haben diese Verkäufer jedoch eh keinen Erfolg.
So weit..


----------



## Piefke (11. November 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:


> ...Und eben dieser Zeitaufwand und zusätzliche Transportkosten zum Postamt (wenn einer auf dem Land wohnt und 15 km (einfacher Weg) zu fahren hat zur Post, kostet das alleine mehrere  Fahrgeld; ...


Nach meiner letzten ebay-Versteigerung waren es zwei Minuten am PC - Versandservice und am nächsten Tag hat Hermes das Paket abgeholt - hat 6,90  gekostet. 
Wer versendet schon mit Post oder DHL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobago (11. November 2006)

dallo schrieb:


> Ich habs ebay gemeldet!



Deutschland, was wären wir ohne deine Hilfssheriffs???


----------



## jola (11. November 2006)

Piefke schrieb:


> Wer versendet schon mit Post oder DHL



All diejenigen die ihren Kunden etwas gutes tun wollen und nicht den ganzen Tag daheim rumsitzen und darauf warten können bis das Paket abgeholt wird!
Als Käufer vermeide ich (so weit es geht) Versandarten die nicht über die Post gehen. Habe zu genüge die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es bei den anderen Paketversendern oftmals Probleme gibt bzw. es einfach unverhältnismässig lange dauert. 
Gehört aber eigentlich nicht in diesen Thread hier.


----------



## Piefke (11. November 2006)

jola schrieb:


> Als Käufer vermeide ich (so weit es geht) Versandarten die nicht über die Post gehen.


Ich mache das genau anders herum, wenn es geht, dann nicht DHL.
Warum?
1. DHL ist der einzige mir bekannte Versender, der für ein Paket innerhalb Deutschlands eine Woche und länger braucht - merhfach persönlich erlebt.
2. DHL stellt nur einmal zu - dann muss man das Paket abholen, in einem Laden mit unmöglichen Öffnungszeiten.
3. DHL stellt bei uns vormittags zu, die anderen am Nachmittag - da ist fast immer jemand zu Hause.

So jetzt genug OT!


----------



## Bozopelli (12. November 2006)

Bei mir genau andersrum. Hermes braucht IMMER 4 bis 7 Werktage, DHL war bis jetzt IMMER einen, höchstens 2 Tage nach der Paketaufgabe da.

Wie lange hast du gesucht, bis du wusstest, dass Hermes der billigste ist?

Es giibt halt Leute, die nicht noch ne Stunde im Netz Preise vergleichen und dann versuchen rauszufinden wo der nächste Paketshop ist oder gnaz einfach arbeiten und den ganzen Tag nicht Zhause sind und deshalb nicht abholen lassen können.

Auch von mir jetzt genug OT...


----------



## kaspersack (12. November 2006)

Ohne Worte... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Corratec-Ti-Bow-...8QQihZ005QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

MfG, Seb


----------



## PieAitsch (13. November 2006)

...da such ich ganz gemütlich nach nem kaputzenpulli und dann sowas hier     

http://cgi.ebay.de/Top-Kaputzenjack...ryZ13147QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (13. November 2006)

PieAitsch schrieb:


> ...da such ich ganz gemütlich nach nem kaputzenpulli und dann sowas hier
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Top-Kaputzenjack...ryZ13147QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



   Die dicken Kinder von LANDAU ????


----------



## Blackwater Park (13. November 2006)




----------



## PieAitsch (13. November 2006)

...das wird ja immer besser...   ...ne auktion ? "LEBENDIGER PANZER MIT WAFFE"


----------



## dioXxide (13. November 2006)

Das fette Kind kannste anschliessend als Schinken bei Ebay versteigern...


----------



## Torpedo64 (13. November 2006)

PieAitsch schrieb:


> ...da such ich ganz gemütlich nach nem kaputzenpulli und dann sowas hier
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Top-Kaputzenjack...ryZ13147QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Ist doch klasse! In die Kaputze passen sogar zwei Köpfe...


----------



## Oldboy65 (13. November 2006)

bad1080 schrieb:


> es gibt im kfz-bereich aber sogar 12-kolben-anlagen! z.b. in der neuen g-klasse brabus (glaube ich) und im maybach, jeweils am vr!
> 
> am fahrrad ist man das eigene abs, soll heissen man bremst immer so gut wie der finger funktioniert. für grobmotoriker ist sowas sicher nichts, aber so lange das rad nicht blockiert bremst es noch, also kommt es nur darauf an, wie sie sich dosieren lässt! und man kann die sache auch einfach sosehen: die beiden bremsen teilen sich die arbeit, die sonst eine machen müsste, sie werden also deutlich weniger warm -> weniger abnutzung -> kein fading etc.




Gibt es nicht, der Maybach hat eine 8-Kolben Festsattelbremsanlage, Brabus 6-Kolben Festsattelbremsanlage.

Wenn es nach der Standfestigkeit und dem Fading geht, kann man auch gleich dickere Scheiben einbauen.



Bozopelli schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Ein blockierendes Rad bremmst am besten, auch am Fahrrad. Musst du nur kontrollieren können und genug Gewicht nach hinten bringen, dass du nicht übern Lenker fliegst....)



Falsch, ein blockiertes Rad bremst Aufgrund von Gleitreibung am schlechtesten. Nur auf Schotter oder unbefestigten Untergrund hat ein blockiertes Rad Vorteile, da sich hier ein Keil unter dem Rad schiebt.



Bozopelli schrieb:


> Sag mir mal bitte wo im Rennsport ABS gefahren wird? Nirgends, weil jemand ders kann ohne ABS besser bremst....)



Es gibt Rennsport ABS, was sehr stark am Grenzbereich regelt, das bekommt auch ein geübter Rennfahrer nicht hin.


----------



## Stefan.B (14. November 2006)

Ganz großes Kino hier  Ich hol die Chips,wer das Popcorn und nen Kasten Bier?


----------



## Backfisch (14. November 2006)

PieAitsch schrieb:


> ...da such ich ganz gemütlich nach nem kaputzenpulli und dann sowas hier
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Top-Kaputzenjack...ryZ13147QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Ist für nen guten Zweck: Alleine durch die Versandkosten kann er die Kosten für ein neues Gebiss und ein paar Schönheits-OPs schnell zusammensparen.


----------



## Backfisch (14. November 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Versandkosten !!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=300044985080&rd=1&rd=1



So ein Depp.

Mit 1 Startpreis hätte er einen guten Preis dafür bekommen.


----------



## Hot Carrot (14. November 2006)

Backfisch schrieb:


> So ein Depp.
> 
> Mit 1â¬ Startpreis hÃ¤tte er einen guten Preis dafÃ¼r bekommen.



Was hat der Startpreis mit dem Porto zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dioXxide (14. November 2006)

Er hat das Porto so hoch gesetzt, weil er Ebaygebühren sparen will und wer bietet schon auf einen Artikel, der 25 Euro Versand kostet obwohl er in einem Maxibrief versendet werden kann? Ich hatte nachgefragt wie er es begründet, dass er das Porto so hoch ansetzt, das war die Antwort:



> ist es nicht sch...egal wie hoch die versandkosten sind??? zu zahlen ist immer der gesamtpreis, bestehend aus kaufpreis+versandkosten. und ich will nu mal mind. so viel für dieses sehr geile teil haben... wenn ich jetzt nen mindestpreis von 25 euronen angebe, zahle ich nur die höheren gebühren an ebay, so hingegen spare ich zumindest diese. find ich völlig ok, wo ist da ein problem??
> mfg hschmidt


----------



## Hot Carrot (14. November 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:


> Er hat das Porto so hoch gesetzt, weil er Ebaygebühren sparen will und wer bietet schon auf einen Artikel, der 25 Euro Versand kostet obwohl er in einem Maxibrief versendet werden kann? Ich hatte nachgefragt wie er es begründet, dass er das Porto so hoch ansetzt, das war die Antwort:



Jammert rum wegen 2 Euro und das erste Bild kostet sogar nix  

Und solche Personen sollten von Ebay ausgeschlossen werden


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Curtis-CUBE-Elem...1QQihZ015QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem.

Deutsche Sprache....


----------



## Deleted61137 (14. November 2006)

So lange er damit klar kommt alles anzubieten was er hat und nichts davon zu verkaufen weil er 1.den meisten den spass am bieten nimmt und 2.keiner so hohe versandkosten zahlen möchte(wie man ja sieht...ohne gebot beendet worden)denn wenn mal was sein sollte dann bekommt man ja nur den kaufbetrag zurück erstattet und nicht die versandkosten !



...und diese rechtschreib-geschichten langweilen mich hier auch schon !


----------



## Bozopelli (14. November 2006)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Curtis-CUBE-Elem...1QQihZ015QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem.
> 
> Deutsche Sprache....



Was hast du denn?

Artikelstandort ist Garmisch Partenkirchen und damit Bayern, die reden da alle so.


----------



## Backfisch (14. November 2006)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Was hat der Startpreis mit dem Porto zu tun



Steht in der Auktion: Hohes Porto statt hoher Startpreis.


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (15. November 2006)

Hallo,

schaut Euch da mal die unverbindliche Preisempfehlung an:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget

Brrrrrrrrrr

Gruß

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## Torpedo64 (15. November 2006)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schaut Euch da mal die unverbindliche Preisempfehlung an:
> 
> ...


 
Immerhin...es sind alles XT-Teile...


----------



## Hot Carrot (15. November 2006)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schaut Euch da mal die unverbindliche Preisempfehlung an:
> 
> ...



Das ist der Selbe aber der UVP ist Besser  
http://cgi.ebay.de/S-Crash-pump-mac...hZ001QQcategoryZ30746QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (15. November 2006)

Das ist doch immernoch geschenkt, das Teil ist doch mindestens 55oo wert.
So etwas sollte echt verboten werden. Das grenzt doch an Betrug an Unwissenden.


----------



## Bozopelli (15. November 2006)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Das ist der Selbe aber der UVP ist Besser
> http://cgi.ebay.de/S-Crash-pump-mac...hZ001QQcategoryZ30746QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem



Ist dafür aber ja auch XTR...


----------



## SaTiZ (15. November 2006)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Das ist der Selbe aber der UVP ist Besser
> http://cgi.ebay.de/S-Crash-pump-mac...hZ001QQcategoryZ30746QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


Nicht ganz, diesmal mit XTR-Ausstattung


----------



## Bozopelli (15. November 2006)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Das ist doch immernoch geschenkt, das Teil ist doch mindestens 55oo wert.
> So etwas sollte echt verboten werden. Das grenzt doch an Betrug an Unwissenden.



Der Typ lässt die Räder wohl unter seinem eigenen Namen labeln.

Er kann verlangen was er will, obs einer zahlt ist ne andere Frage.

Betrug an Unwissenden gibts nicht. Wer sich vorher nicht kundig macht ist selbst Schuld wenn er einen (Kauf)Vertrag abschliesst.

Was meinst du, was du alles so bezahlst, was zig mal soviel im VK kostet wie im EK vor allem bei Kleinteilen, die dann 2,48 oder so kosten. Die Kosten im Ek oft keine 20 cents... wirst du deshalb betrogen?


----------



## Exekuhtot (15. November 2006)

oh mein Gott<:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Litespeed-GT-Pi...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200047746727&fromMakeTrack=tru

naja, ich weiß nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (15. November 2006)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200047746727&fromMakeTrack=tru
> 
> naja, ich weiß nicht



Also wenn das Santa wirklich dem Verkäufer gehört, dann sollte er doch zumindest erwähnen das es Hope Naben hat. Scheint mir ein wenig suspekt der Kerl.


----------



## jojolintzi (15. November 2006)

optisch nicht wirklich DER leckerbissen. über die funktionalität bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz sicher. schlecht isses net.


----------



## Hamstar3 (15. November 2006)

Gewicht würd mich mal interessiern......


----------



## Schottenrock (17. November 2006)

Was ist eigentlich mit dem absolut hässlichen Litespeed Titanium von einigen Posts vorher??ß O Ton: " oh mein Gott"

gut oder so wie es ausschaut, nämlich beschissen...?


----------



## Bozopelli (17. November 2006)

Der Rahmen ist gut, der Aufbau mehr als bescheiden.


----------



## dioXxide (17. November 2006)

Mag ja sein, dass die selten sind aber sie sind definitiv nicht aus Gold:

***********KLICK*********

Nach einmal fahren wäre der billige Aufkleber und der Lack eh ab...


----------



## outrage (17. November 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, dass die selten sind aber sie sind definitiv nicht aus Gold:
> 
> ***********KLICK*********
> 
> Nach einmal fahren wäre der billige Aufkleber und der Lack eh ab...



 Man sollte dem guten Mann mal sagen, dass man neunzig nur mit einer Null schreibt...


----------



## dioXxide (17. November 2006)

Sogar 90 wären zu viel dafür.


----------



## fatboy (19. November 2006)

Das ist aber frech....


http://cgi.ebay.de/Leuchtset-Lenker...ryZ22558QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AbsentMinded (19. November 2006)

fatboy schrieb:


> Das ist aber frech....
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Leuchtset-Lenker...ryZ22558QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Versuch macht kluch

Wenn er wirklich die Kohle bekommt und dann nicht negativ bewertet wird, dann werden demnägst alle Poster aus "TechTalk/Elektronik rund ums Bike" eine goldene Nase vor sich hetragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (19. November 2006)

der akku kostet aber auchb extra ^^


----------



## DieNatur (19. November 2006)

fatboy schrieb:


> Das ist aber frech....
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Leuchtset-Lenker...ryZ22558QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ist ja billig  bloß 250  

Und besser als Lupine


----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. November 2006)

Bevor man hiermit fährt sollte man erstmal:  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cruiser-Fahrrad-...3QQihZ009QQcategoryZ74468QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kaspersack (20. November 2006)

Auweia. Mit sowas wÃ¼rd ich mich nich auf die StraÃe trauen...aus Angst verhauen zu werden  

Und zu der Lampe: WÃ¼rde man mal so 100â¬ fÃ¼r das Sigma Set ansetzen (bzw. 75â¬ bei Bike-Discount), wÃ¼rden dann fÃ¼r den RucksackAkku und das Eigenbaukabel (~5â¬ Material) 150â¬ anfallen. 

Also manche merken echt nix!

MfG, Seb


----------



## outrage (20. November 2006)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Bevor man hiermit fährt sollte man erstmal:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cruiser-Fahrrad-...3QQihZ009QQcategoryZ74468QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



_- HR 26" zoll 3Gang-Nabe auf SingleSpeed umgebaut _ wohl einfach den Schaltzug weggelassen  immerhin ist es fair gepreist, ich denke das Vorderrad ist es wert.


----------



## Enrgy (20. November 2006)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Bevor man hiermit fährt sollte man erstmal:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cruiser-Fahrrad-...3QQihZ009QQcategoryZ74468QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Geiles Ratbike 
Für 5 schießen und ihm dann schreiben, er soll die Pedale abmontieren und schicken, Rest an die Straße stellen...


----------



## gmozi (20. November 2006)

Bin schon mit Schlimmeren rumgefahren


----------



## tomasius (20. November 2006)

nicht ganz so kurios, aber doch lustig !  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR-Umwe...1QQihZ018QQcategoryZ77611QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Naja, zumindest sind keine Kratzer auf dem Schaltwerk zu erkennen.


----------



## Bozopelli (21. November 2006)

Na wenn das mal keine Schattenwirtschaft ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (21. November 2006)

Sieht aus wie'n verendeter Dackel


----------



## erkan1984 (21. November 2006)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Bevor man hiermit fährt sollte man erstmal:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cruiser-Fahrrad-...3QQihZ009QQcategoryZ74468QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



sagt mal, schleifen die pedale auffen boden, oder sieht das nur so aus?
wenn ja, hat man keien spass beim fahren!


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (21. November 2006)

Hallo,

was für eine scharfe, in alle Richtungen verstellbare Vorbau-Lenker-Kombination:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270057183485

Gruß

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## zastafari (21. November 2006)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was für eine scharfe, in alle Richtungen verstellbare Vorbau-Lenker-Kombination:
> 
> ...



...ja und?


----------



## Bozopelli (21. November 2006)

Mein ich auch, wa ist daran bitte kurios?

Auch ältere und nicht so sportliche Menschen dürfen Fahrrad fahren, nichtjeder muss seinen Esel über Stock und Sten durch den Wald prügeln und ist dazu noch 100% fit im Rücken.

Sowas ähnliches gibts, natürlich auch viel stylischer, dafür wahrscheinlich aber auch teurer, von Syntace, nennt sich VRO oder so...


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (21. November 2006)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...ja und?



Ja und was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrankwandbiker (21. November 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:


> Mein ich auch, wa ist daran bitte kurios?
> 
> Auch ältere und nicht so sportliche Menschen dürfen Fahrrad fahren, nichtjeder muss seinen Esel über Stock und Sten durch den Wald prügeln und ist dazu noch 100% fit im Rücken.
> 
> Sowas ähnliches gibts, natürlich auch viel stylischer, dafür wahrscheinlich aber auch teurer, von Syntace, nennt sich VRO oder so...



Entschuldigung dafür, dass meine Vorstellung von Kuriosität sich nicht mit Deiner deckt, aber gut das wir darüber geredet haben  

Ein zweifach höhenverstellbarer Vorbau mit winkelverstellbarem Lenker, das kommt ja von den Einstellungsschwierigkeiten gleich nach dem perfekten Gabelsetup  

Ach übrigens: Den VRO-Vorbau kenne ich sehr gut weil ich ihn selber fahre. Was mir aber noch fehlt sind die winkelverstellbaren Lenker. Gibt es die von Syntace?


----------



## olli.gator (21. November 2006)

Nachtrag zu Post Nr. 2509: ich habe mal auf der Webseite von S-Crash.com geschaut, die geben tatsächlich als UVP 3495,- an:  

S-Crash Pump Engine XT    

Shimano Deore XT Tretkurbel 2006 
Shimano Deore XT Schalthebel 2006 
Shimano Deore XT Kettenleitwerk 2006 
Shimano Deore XT Umwerfer 2006 
Shimano Deore XT Zahnkranz (Kassette) 
DT SWISS Cerit TOP-Naben vorne und hinten 
MAVIC Felgen XM mit Conti Exporer Reifen 2006 
Magura Julie hydraulische Scheibenbremsen 2006 
Ritchey Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze

Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung:  3.495,00 

Find ich schon ziemlich dreist. Die Räder gibts übrigens bei Karstadt und Kaufhof, falls einer mal probefahren will.  

Olli


----------



## Bozopelli (21. November 2006)

Nee aber vom Hersteller des von dir geposteten Systems anscheinend.

Im Übrigen bin ich aber schon froh, das sich meine Vorstellung von Kuriosität wenigstens mit der von zastafari deckt...

Kurios ist wa snicht alltägliches, Kalkhoff verauft bestimmt einige Hundert von den Bikes aber was meinst du wie oft sowas vokommt:

http://ueba.com.br/forum/index.php?showtopic=19607&hl=

OK, ist nicht von ebay aber es sind auch bikes und es ist auf jeden Fall kurios *g*


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (21. November 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:


> Kurios ist wa snicht alltägliches,



O. k., bei uns im Schwarzwald und auf meinen größeren Touren hab ich so etwas noch nicht gesehen, also für mich nicht alltäglich => kurios.

Der Rest vom Bike ist ja in Ordnung, besonders die Hinterradnabe


----------



## Bombenkrator (21. November 2006)

ich weiß nicht, is das kurios?  
also der text auf alle fälle, die gabel ist entweder kaputt oder dreckig. 
kann ich net erkennen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=31151


----------



## Schwarzwild (21. November 2006)

Vorsicht Querschnitzgelähmt


----------



## CrossSepp (21. November 2006)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Vorsicht Querschnitzgelähmt



Rocky Mountain,20".Rahmenhöhe 110 cm    ,und von Matt Hoffmann...


----------



## thaper (21. November 2006)

wahnsinn
hat sich wohl matt hoffmann nen scherz erlaubt^^


----------



## Bozopelli (22. November 2006)

Dem hats das Hirn gelähmt, weil ihm ein Schnitz(t)el quersteckt....

Mannomann, Typen gibt es....


----------



## sPrmaRv (22. November 2006)

MAn müsste mal fragen ob Matt Hoffman weiss, das sein Name in der Auktion verwendet wird. Und ob er n Beweis hat, dass das Ding von Hoffman stammt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (22. November 2006)

das riecht nach falle!

wer hier bietet ist selber schuld.
ebay user seit 21.11.
das bike ist allerhÃ¶chstens von LIDL, und der Wert sind nich mehr als 10 â¬ (fÃ¼r den Baustahl bei schrotthÃ¤ndler)

ist schade, das mansche denken, sie mÃ¼ssen sich mit solchen tricks bereichern


----------



## pillehille (22. November 2006)

was aus dem bikemarkt

Achtung Gabel!!!

>>suntour gabel (federt manchmal nicht aber für dirt geht die )<<
echt super logik bzw. ausrede


----------



## The Floh (22. November 2006)

Also nciht ganz bike-sache aber trotzdem sehr cool
http://geelinx.de/?index=show&geelinx=367#show
wer will fahren???


----------



## Knacki1 (22. November 2006)

pillehille schrieb:


> was aus dem bikemarkt
> 
> Achtung Gabel!!!
> 
> ...



Der kommt ja ausm selben Kaff wie ich.


----------



## Enrgy (22. November 2006)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Der kommt ja ausm selben Kaff wie ich.



Na dann sparste ja sogar noch die Versandkosten...


----------



## domip2 (22. November 2006)

The Floh schrieb:


> Also nciht ganz bike-sache aber trotzdem sehr cool
> http://geelinx.de/?index=show&geelinx=367#show
> wer will fahren???




alta wie geil^^


----------



## Piefke (22. November 2006)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Vorsicht Querschnitzgelähmt



ebay" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:
			
		

> dieses bike habe ich geschenkt gekriegt von matt hoffmann als ich den gröster stunt meined lebens machen wollte jetzt bin ich querschnitzt gelähmt und kann mein bike nicht merh gebrauchen ich nrauche das geld für meine oparation danke im vorraus



Die Beschreibung ist zu köstlich.
Was ist eine "oparation"  Ist das so etwas wie ein Seniorenteller in der Kneipe?


----------



## Knacki1 (22. November 2006)

Piefke schrieb:


> Die Beschreibung ist zu köstlich.
> Was ist eine "oparation"  Ist das so etwas wie ein Seniorenteller in der Kneipe?



OMG


----------



## olli.gator (23. November 2006)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> das riecht nach falle!
> 
> wer hier bietet ist selber schuld.
> ebay user seit 21.11.
> ...




Auf eine Anfrage hat der Verkäufer zumindest die Austattungsliste vom GT gesendet. Bin mal gespannt, was er dazu sagt, dass das GT ein HT ist und das Ding auf dem Bild ein Fully.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (23. November 2006)

Da versilbert wohl einer seinen Schrott (man achte insb. auf's Hinterrad):

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Jeep-Ren...6QQihZ010QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. November 2006)

Sind da dann die Hanteln dabei?


----------



## outrage (24. November 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Sind da dann die Hanteln dabei?



Wozu? Das Rad ist schwer genug...


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. November 2006)

outrage schrieb:


> Wozu? Das Rad ist schwer genug...



Aber die kann man dann vielleicht noch gebrauchen!


----------



## andy1 (24. November 2006)

Überschrift: *Hochwertiges MTB Alurahmen poliert RH 53cm*
​
"Das Rad hat einige Mängel, die ich auf keinen Fall verschweigen möchte. Zum einen hat der Rahmen am Steuerrohr einen Riss (siehe Foto), der aber von einem Aluschweißer problemlos geschweißt werden kann. Das Rad wird aber seit 6 Jahren schon so gefahren und der Riss ist nicht größer geworden. Desweiteren hat das Tretlager Spiel und die Schaltung müsste mal eingestellt werden. Die Federgabel funktioniert leider auch nicht mehr, sie ist fest, fährt sich jetzt wie eine Starrgabel.​ Trotz der ganzen Mängel fährt das Rad immer noch relativ problemlos"    

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hochwertiges-MTB-Alurahmen-poliert-RH-53cm_W0QQitemZ260056662970


----------



## CrossSepp (24. November 2006)

Na,wenn es 6 Jahre gehalten hat,hält es sicher nochmal so lang.Wegen dem Risschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milko.lts97 (24. November 2006)

Die Kralle drückt das Metall schon zusamen ^^


----------



## Bozopelli (24. November 2006)

Kabelbinder drum, silber lackieren und keiner merkts mehr


----------



## friesengeist70 (24. November 2006)

vielleicht sollte er den schrotthändler seines vertrauens anrufen, ich glaube der gibt sogar mehr als 1,99.


----------



## Deleted61137 (24. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mavic-Cosmic-Car...5QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81670QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

...also -1 hab ich noch nie gesehen...


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. November 2006)

Wie geil ist das denn? Schon eine negative Bewertung drin, und dann Dreisprachig in einem Angebot!


----------



## Bozopelli (25. November 2006)

Dreisprachig? ich seh nur englisch.


----------



## dioXxide (25. November 2006)

andy1 schrieb:


> Überschrift: *Hochwertiges MTB Alurahmen poliert RH 53cm*
> ​
> "Das Rad hat einige Mängel, die ich auf keinen Fall verschweigen möchte. Zum einen hat der Rahmen am Steuerrohr einen Riss (siehe Foto), der aber von einem Aluschweißer problemlos geschweißt werden kann. Das Rad wird aber seit 6 Jahren schon so gefahren und der Riss ist nicht größer geworden. Desweiteren hat das Tretlager Spiel und die Schaltung müsste mal eingestellt werden. Die Federgabel funktioniert leider auch nicht mehr, sie ist fest, fährt sich jetzt wie eine Starrgabel.​ Trotz der ganzen Mängel fährt das Rad immer noch relativ problemlos"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Hochwertiges-MTB-Alurahmen-poliert-RH-53cm_W0QQitemZ260056662970



Vorallem wo der Rahmen reisst, nicht etwa an der Schweissnaht, hab noch nie gesehen, dass ein Rahmen mitten im Steuerrohr reisst. Vielleicht wollte er ja einen 1,5er Steuersatz in ein 1 1/8 Rohr pressen weils cooler ist. So ein Schrott...


----------



## Blackwater Park (25. November 2006)

lol

naja, sieht aber schon aus als wärs ne folge des schweißverzugs, vielleicht haben sie sich die wärmebehandlung gespart oder schlampig durchgeführt


----------



## dioXxide (25. November 2006)

Der Rahmen hat garantiert nie eine Wärmebehandlung gesehen, das ist billigste Taiwanware.


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. November 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:


> Dreisprachig? ich seh nur englisch.



Les mal die Bewertung die er bekommen hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puma347 (25. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-Bomber...QQihZ006QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
MARZOCCHI BOMBER 2004
- Hersteller Plakat - 
Nur noch selten zu bekommen!!!
Aktuelles Gebot: EUR 78,00  
ne echt jetzt,is das noch normal????


----------



## dumabrain (25. November 2006)

hmm, villt sollte ich meine dann auch mal verkaufen... das kann doch nicht wahr sein!


----------



## Piefke (26. November 2006)

puma347 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-Bomber...QQihZ006QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> MARZOCCHI BOMBER 2004
> - Hersteller Plakat -
> Nur noch selten zu bekommen!!!
> ...



So eins hab ich auch noch, wenn ich dafür auch 80  bekomme, kauf ich mir was schönes für meine Wildsau, z.B.:


----------



## Enrgy (26. November 2006)

Der Höchstbietende ist zwar neu, hat aber immerhin 2x hintereinander geboten, also bewußt 2x diesen (und nen höheren) Preis eingegeben. Für das Geld kann man viele Pornos kaufen, allerdings ohne diesen Doppelvibrator...


----------



## Levty (26. November 2006)

Piefke schrieb:


> So eins hab ich auch noch, wenn ich dafÃ¼r auch 80 â¬ bekomme, kauf ich mir was schÃ¶nes fÃ¼r meine Wildsau, z.B.:



Kauf dir dann aber bitte gescheite Pedale...


----------



## dioXxide (26. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Der Höchstbietende ist zwar neu, hat aber immerhin 2x hintereinander geboten, also bewußt 2x diesen (und nen höheren) Preis eingegeben. Für das Geld kann man viele Pornos kaufen, allerdings ohne diesen Doppelvibrator...



Wenn er 2x hintereinander geboten hat, wird er beim ersten bieten noch nicht Höchstbietender gewesen sein und es ist ja offensichtlich dass er das Plakat haben will. Wie du sicherlich weisst, kann man sich nicht selbst hoch bieten...

Ich hab übrigens noch 3 davon rumliegen und hatte die noch nie an der Wand, vielleicht sollte ich den Unterbotenen jeden eins schenken


----------



## puma347 (26. November 2006)

der hat ja auch zway.ma schaun für wieviel dat andere rauskommt


----------



## Ghostrider_avi (26. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-Bomber...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich weiß ja nich ob das normal ist oder wieder nur ein scherz sein soll... 
würde einer von euch soviel kohle fürn 2.jahre altes poster ausgeben???


----------



## Nightfly.666 (26. November 2006)

Der Name "hodenmix" sagt schon viel aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix0815 (26. November 2006)

geil, hab meins gleich auch mal eingestellt^^


----------



## underfrange (26. November 2006)

Ich glaub ich verkaufe ab jetzt alle meine poster, und geh dann in frührente


----------



## Bozopelli (26. November 2006)

Ich glaub ich geh in Frührente und vertick dann nebenher Poster...


----------



## Kettenschoner (26. November 2006)

Ich denke mal, dass keiner ernsthaft das Poster kaufen will. Die Art und Weise wie die Angebot aufgemacht ist, ist eigentlich auch schon ziemlich dreist und grenzwertig. Schließlich steht das Poster unter Fahrradteile/Federgabel. Für mich ist die Grenze zum Betrug mit so einem Angebot schon überschritten.
Aber das gibt's bei ebay schon lange. Eine zeitlang war es so eine Masche, die Verpackung von hochwertigen Digitalkameras, in ähnlicher Form wie hier die Federgabel, anzubieten. Das sind Schachteln für mehrere hundert Euro verkauft worden.
Mitunter gehen den Schnäppchenjägern bei ebay eben die Gäule durch - und lesen ist mitunter auch nicht Jedermanns Sache...


----------



## dioXxide (26. November 2006)

Kettenschoner schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass keiner ernsthaft das Poster kaufen will. Die Art und Weise wie die Angebot aufgemacht ist, ist eigentlich auch schon ziemlich dreist und grenzwertig. Schließlich steht das Poster unter Fahrradteile/Federgabel. Für mich ist die Grenze zum Betrug mit so einem Angebot schon überschritten.
> Aber das gibt's bei ebay schon lange. Eine zeitlang war es so eine Masche, die Verpackung von hochwertigen Digitalkameras, in ähnlicher Form wie hier die Federgabel, anzubieten. Das sind Schachteln für mehrere hundert Euro verkauft worden.
> Mitunter gehen den Schnäppchenjägern bei ebay eben die Gäule durch - und lesen ist mitunter auch nicht Jedermanns Sache...




Und dann sind die selbst Schuld und sollten nicht bedauert werden. Wer nicht lesen kann, sollte eben auch nicht im Internet surfen, geschweige denn da etwas kaufen


----------



## Kettenschoner (26. November 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:


> Und dann sind die selbst Schuld und sollten nicht bedauert werden. Wer nicht lesen kann, sollte eben auch nicht im Internet surfen, geschweige denn da etwas kaufen



Natürlich sind die Käufer selbst Schuld und verdienen keinen Mitleid! Allerdings finde ich diese vorsätzliche Verarsche trotzdem nicht gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubdubidu (26. November 2006)

Felix0815 schrieb:


> geil, hab meins gleich auch mal eingestellt^^



die auktionen sammeln sich schon  

VK flattereumel
VK bmw-hpn... sehr ähnlich, aber doch etwas anders  
marcoderschlächte das original, aber nur noch für 2,50 Euros 
marcoderschlaechter hat scih was neues einfallen lassen...
marcoderschlaechter die dritte...


----------



## dioXxide (26. November 2006)

Kettenschoner schrieb:


> Natürlich sind die Käufer selbst Schuld und verdienen keinen Mitleid! Allerdings finde ich diese vorsätzliche Verarsche trotzdem nicht gut!



Er verkauft ein Bikeposter, was ist daran "Verarsche". Würde es ebenfalls bei Gabeln einstellen, weil die Kategorie es am besten trifft, hat doch nichts mit Betrug zu tun...


----------



## Ghostrider_avi (26. November 2006)

hab den typen(marcoderschlaechter) vorhin mal gefragt, was seine meinung dazu ist:

original antwort:Ich weiß alles Idioten,denken es gibt ne Gabel oder die Puppe oder gar beides.Muß wohl HERSTELLERPOSTER größer schreiben


----------



## Kettenschoner (27. November 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:


> Er verkauft ein Bikeposter, was ist daran "Verarsche". Würde es ebenfalls bei Gabeln einstellen, weil die Kategorie es am besten trifft, hat doch nichts mit Betrug zu tun...



Was daran Verarsche ist???
Wenn der Verkäufer niemanden über den Tisch ziehen will, bieter er das Poster als Poster an und nicht so: 
Artikelmerkmale - Fahrradteile
Baugruppe: Gabel
Zustand: Neu
Federgabel

Aber er kann es ja gerne tun - gut finde *ich* es trotzdem nicht!


----------



## Gefahradler (27. November 2006)

Das nenne ich Handwerkskunst:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-Sattel-Stu...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dioXxide (27. November 2006)

Kettenschoner schrieb:


> Was daran Verarsche ist???
> Wenn der Verkäufer niemanden über den Tisch ziehen will, bieter er das Poster als Poster an und nicht so:
> Artikelmerkmale - Fahrradteile
> Baugruppe: Gabel
> ...



Da steht ziemlich gross Poster in der Beschreibung drin. Wer da mitbietet sollte gefälligst auch die 80 Euro zahlen und sich dann nicht rausreden wollen "Ich dachte es gibt ne Gabel und ne Frau"...

Ist legetim, was er da macht.


----------



## Kettenschoner (27. November 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:


> Ist legetim, was er da macht.



Ansichtssache!
Jedenfalls hat der Höchstbieter seine 2 Gebote wohl zurückgezogen, denn das Poster ist für 10 Euro weggegangen!


----------



## mightyEx (27. November 2006)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Das nenne ich Handwerkskunst:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-Sattel-Stu...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Das Teil war glaube schon mal vor nem Jahr bei Ebay drin. Sieht zumindest optisch interessant aus. Ob sich das Teil aber auch gut fÃ¤hrt und der Startpreis von 390,- â¬ gerechtfertigt ist, steht auf nem anderen Blatt.
Er hat Ã¼brigends auch mal nur den Sattel ohne StÃ¼tze verkauft: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130020671784 .


----------



## Bozopelli (27. November 2006)

Die Sattel-Stützen Titan Kombi ist 1 A gemacht und vom Handwerklichen den Preis bestimmt wert. Ein richtiges Sahneteil.

Meiner Meinung nach jedoch sehr gefährlich im Einsatz weil die Kanten des Sattel nicht umgebogen und somit viel zu scharfkantig (auch wenn schön rund geschliffen) sind.

Wens damit hinhaut und dabei vom Sattel getroffen wird, der hat übelste Schnittwunden in Bereichen wos richtig wehtut 

Aber wie gesagt: Handwerklich sieht das sehr sehr sauber und gekonnt aus!


----------



## triangle (30. November 2006)

aha!!! jetzt weiss ich endlich wie son spanner aussieht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kettenspanner-Te...ryZ81675QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

triangle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g'sengteSau (30. November 2006)

Erlebniskauf


----------



## Knacki1 (30. November 2006)

Omg... das Bike is Müll und die schöne Unbekannte sieht einfach nur billig aus.


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. November 2006)

Allein schon 1000â¬ fÃ¼r ein Baumarkt Bike und ein Essen mit was weiss ich wem...haha........da kauf ich mir doch gleich son Fahrrad fÃ¼r nen 100er und mit dem Rest fahr ich dann zu mehr als nur einer unbekannten wo ich auch mehr als nur ein Essen bekomme !


........Spengle?.......-> http://cgi.ebay.de/Spengle-MTB3-26-...7QQihZ013QQcategoryZ81669QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-.......


----------



## thaper (30. November 2006)

is bestimmtn mann


----------



## Sportstudent (30. November 2006)

.


----------



## Sportstudent (30. November 2006)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat der Herr die Buxe falsch rum an.....


----------



## thaper (30. November 2006)

schmelltrocknend..... ja das is toll aber etz will ich die hose auch nimmer...


----------



## jojolintzi (30. November 2006)

hat ihn schon mal jmd darauf hingewiesen?


----------



## friesengeist70 (1. Dezember 2006)

Sportstudent schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat der Herr die Buxe falsch rum an.....



hattet ihr sowas nicht an als baby's? ihr seht doch gibt es auch für erwachsene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott yz0 (2. Dezember 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/mtb-dirtbike-ces...ryZ30745QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD4VQQcmdZViewItem Oh ja! n echtes Dirtbike........... achtet mal auf Die Reifen zu dem bike.......


----------



## Stefan.B (3. Dezember 2006)

scott yz0 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/mtb-dirtbike-ces...ryZ30745QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD4VQQcmdZViewItem Oh ja! n echtes Dirtbike........... achtet mal auf Die Reifen zu dem bike.......




Mann,wie kurios.


----------



## dioXxide (3. Dezember 2006)

scott yz0 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/mtb-dirtbike-ces...ryZ30745QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD4VQQcmdZViewItem Oh ja! n echtes Dirtbike........... achtet mal auf Die Reifen zu dem bike.......



Ja, ich bepiss mich gleich vor lachen...


----------



## jojolintzi (3. Dezember 2006)

naja, aber irgendwie ganz norml isses au net. passt irgendwie nix zam, die gabel mim dämfper (federwege), die bereiung  zum ganzen bike, der satttel...
aber stimmt schon, gibt kuriöseres


----------



## scott yz0 (3. Dezember 2006)

das scho.... aber irgendwie ein EXTREMST sinnloser aufbau... naja... die Ebay-checker BMX sind witziger.... mit 4 axel-packs versteht sich


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2006)

89â¬ fÃ¼r nen junior t vorbau wenn mich net alles tÃ¤uscht is das der  der auch bei shiver und monster verwendet wird und der kostet im inet nur 50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (3. Dezember 2006)

und immer schön auf den putz hauen nicht vergessen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/WHEELER-MTB-XT-M...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stefan.B (4. Dezember 2006)

Nicht sehr kurios aber trotzdem schön. Die Uhr zum Cube.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=220052988948&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## friesengeist70 (4. Dezember 2006)

John Oswald schrieb:


> und immer schön auf den putz hauen nicht vergessen...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/WHEELER-MTB-XT-M...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



muss man(n) haben! bei dem angebot   einzelstück   sind unsere bikes nicht irgendwann alle einzelstücke?


----------



## kaspersack (4. Dezember 2006)

einfach ein Traum... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300056137313

MfG, Seb


----------



## Stefan.B (4. Dezember 2006)

kaspersack schrieb:


> einfach ein Traum...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300056137313
> 
> MfG, Seb



Vor allem der MTB Aufkleber


----------



## nosaint77 (4. Dezember 2006)

kaspersack schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300056137313



Oh mann... der Sattel, die Uralt-Schaltung, der Uralt-Steuersatz, die Bremsleitungen, der Ständer, der ulkige Vorbau-Aheadset-Adapter


----------



## nosaint77 (4. Dezember 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-ZOLL-MOUNTAINBIKE-21-GANG-VOLLGFED-2x-SCHEIBENBREMSE_W0QQitemZ300055453099

Man beachte die Hinterrad-Federung


----------



## kaspersack (4. Dezember 2006)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-ZOLL-MOUNTAINBIKE-21-GANG-VOLLGFED-2x-SCHEIBENBREMSE_W0QQitemZ300055453099
> 
> Man beachte die Hinterrad-Federung



hmm, hat man dann doppelten Federweg   

MfG, Seb


----------



## dioXxide (4. Dezember 2006)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-ZOLL-MOUNTAINBIKE-21-GANG-VOLLGFED-2x-SCHEIBENBREMSE_W0QQitemZ300055453099
> 
> Man beachte die Hinterrad-Federung



Nach Dual Core gibts jetzt auch Dual Shock! Toll!


----------



## CrossSepp (4. Dezember 2006)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-ZOLL-MOUNTAINBIKE-21-GANG-VOLLGFED-2x-SCHEIBENBREMSE_W0QQitemZ300055453099
> 
> Man beachte die Hinterrad-Federung



Ist doch super,ein Ersatzdämpfer gleich dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPrmaRv (5. Dezember 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Sessel-Fahrrad-Utopia-Phoenix-Large-rot_W0QQitemZ290055083189QQihZ019QQcategoryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Der Preis is n bissel habbig oder?


----------



## erkan1984 (5. Dezember 2006)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-ZOLL-MOUNTAINBIKE-21-GANG-VOLLGFED-2x-SCHEIBENBREMSE_W0QQitemZ300055453099
> 
> Man beachte die Hinterrad-Federung



aber bergab kann man das ding bestimmt nicht stoppen *g*


----------



## Beerchen (5. Dezember 2006)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-ZOLL-MOUNTAINBIKE-21-GANG-VOLLGFED-2x-SCHEIBENBREMSE_W0QQitemZ300055453099
> 
> Man beachte die Hinterrad-Federung





erkan1984 schrieb:


> aber bergab kann man das ding bestimmt nicht stoppen *g*


das liegt dann aber wahrscheinlich an den mechanischen Scheibenbremsen mit 160'er Scheiben ...


----------



## nosaint77 (5. Dezember 2006)

sPrmaRv schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Sessel-Fahrrad-Utopia-Phoenix-Large-rot_W0QQitemZ290055083189QQihZ019QQcategoryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Der Preis is n bissel habbig oder?



Das Dingens hab ich mal in so´n Durchschnitts-Shop für 1700  gesehen.


----------



## OmemoO (5. Dezember 2006)

sPrmaRv schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Sessel-Fahrrad-Utopia-Phoenix-Large-rot_W0QQitemZ290055083189QQihZ019QQcategoryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> Der Preis is n bissel habbig oder?



Wie der Name "Utopia" schon sagt.... utopisch...


----------



## dkc-live (5. Dezember 2006)

bin ich letztens gefahren. fährt sich bescheiden . ich sag bloß schade um die rohoff


----------



## axx (5. Dezember 2006)

Das find ich ja auch mal kurios.


----------



## godshavedaqueen (6. Dezember 2006)

ja, die dinger scheinen, sich ganz lustig fahren zu lassen - und wehe, du legst dich damit in ne Kurve wenn du demmelst...


----------



## theLastTemplar (6. Dezember 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Designer-Herrenr...7QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30753QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underfrange (6. Dezember 2006)

theLastTemplar schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Designer-Herrenr...7QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30753QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Damit hat man aber einen guten Wendekreis


----------



## Waslo Salter (6. Dezember 2006)

theLastTemplar schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Designer-Herrenr...7QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30753QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ja, wenn das mal nich genau das richtige für die Klitschkos ist...


----------



## dallo (7. Dezember 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Secret-Dreams-Ei...2QQihZ016QQcategoryZ54937QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----mal so ganz allgemein---


----------



## Piefke (7. Dezember 2006)

dallo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Secret-Dreams-Ei...2QQihZ016QQcategoryZ54937QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> ----mal so ganz allgemein---



Und so preiswert


----------



## norman68 (7. Dezember 2006)

Piefke schrieb:


> Und so preiswert



Auch wenn man bedenkt das es das erste mal ist das der was bei ebay verkauft.

Ciao Norman


----------



## Kettenschoner (7. Dezember 2006)

Vielleicht schaut ja ein Herr Abramowitsch zufällig hin - der könnte sowas aus der Portokasse kaufen.
Womöglich stehen die Chancen ans große Geld zu kommen mit der Methode gar nicht viel schlechter als beim Lottospielen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (7. Dezember 2006)

leute gibt´s
tststs
einfach unfassbar


----------



## zastafari (7. Dezember 2006)

...wenn's wenigstens handwerklich solide wär.....schlichter Kitsch...


----------



## Bozopelli (7. Dezember 2006)

Frage: Ich bin blind! Besteht die Gefahr, dass ich mir beim "Betrachten" des Bildes Späne in die Hände einziehe oder sind die geschnitzten Teile fein sauber (eventuell sogar mit dem Pinsel des Meisters) poliert?

MfG, Kunstkritiker69ad


----------



## norman68 (7. Dezember 2006)

Schaut so aus wie so Bilder die sie auf den Tchechenmärkten für ein paar Euros verkaufen wollen.

Ciao Norman


----------



## zastafari (7. Dezember 2006)

...mein Opa hat noch so'ne Zigeunerin.....werd sie mal für 2.500.000 reinstellen - damit sie auch sicher weggeht...


----------



## gmozi (7. Dezember 2006)

> .mein Opa hat noch so'ne Zigeunerin.


Wo hat denn der die her, und was macht sie? Nacktputzen?


----------



## John Oswald (7. Dezember 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:


> Pinsel des Meisters


----------



## zastafari (7. Dezember 2006)

gmozi schrieb:


> Wo hat denn der die her, und was macht sie? Nacktputzen?



...denkste, ich würd sie dann für 2.5 Mio hergeben????(naja, vielleicht, wenn sie so alt wie mein Opa wäre...)


----------



## friesengeist70 (7. Dezember 2006)

dallo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Secret-Dreams-Ei...2QQihZ016QQcategoryZ54937QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> ----mal so ganz allgemein---



der hat wohl die parkinson (richtig geschrieben??!!  ) krankheit, deshalb die vielen nullen an der 5. da hat derjenige sich warscheinlich richtig einen abgezittert   beim schreiben.


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (7. Dezember 2006)

Wehm das "Deutsche" Angebot zu teuer ist, der kauft halt über die USA. Selbst wenn man extra per 1. Klasse rüberfliegt, kann man fast 3 Millionen Euro sparen!

Wer da nicht zuschlägt ist selber Schuld  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vetruv (8. Dezember 2006)

dallo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Secret-Dreams-Ei...2QQihZ016QQcategoryZ54937QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> ----mal so ganz allgemein---



Das ist eine der geilsten Ebay-Auktionen die je gesehen habe. Ich kann nich mehr, und der Beschrieb: E D E L S T !



> Es ist, wie wenn Sie sich Ihren Luxuswagen noch bei einer namenhaften Tuningwerkstatt auf Ihre individuellen Ansprüche veredeln lassen!



Und dann vergleicht er sich noch mit Jackson Pollock....  




> Ist dieses Werk wirklich so viel wert?


 ...Das glaube ich nicht, Tim!



> Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass entscheiden Sie allein!!!


 ...ja, ich glaub das ist besser so.


Ich muss weg, ich hab noch ein paar Picassos die ich unbedingt mit nem Eding tunen muss.....


----------



## Bozopelli (8. Dezember 2006)

Es ist kein Er, es ist eine Künstlerin...

der alltägliche Wahnsinn einer frustrierten Hausfrau halt...


----------



## John Oswald (8. Dezember 2006)

ich glaub, ich kauf's


----------



## zastafari (8. Dezember 2006)

...ich frag mich schon die ganze Zeit, wer um Himmels Willen ist Yvonne B. ?????


----------



## John Oswald (8. Dezember 2006)

das ist die, die gesagt hat, dass sie noch nie ein so fantastisches kunstwerk von einer solch dermassenen tiefigkeit gesehen hat!


----------



## zastafari (8. Dezember 2006)

Ach...


----------



## nosaint77 (8. Dezember 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/STABILER-FAHHRAD-REPARATUR-STANDER-NEU-Montagestaender_W0QQitemZ270061411032QQihZ017QQcategoryZ85149QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Guckt mal wie man das Rad befestigt...


----------



## thaper (8. Dezember 2006)

Lol...... ROFL... kaputtlach....


----------



## audiobahn (8. Dezember 2006)

Bozopelli schrieb:


> Es ist kein Er, es ist eine Künstlerin...
> 
> der alltägliche Wahnsinn einer frustrierten Hausfrau halt...




Und auch die wissen nicht wie ordentliche Titten auszusehen haben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (8. Dezember 2006)

audiobahn schrieb:


> Und auch die wissen nicht wie ordentliche Titten auszusehen haben..



woher willst du wissen, dass JLO`s möpse nich so aussehen?


----------



## kitor (8. Dezember 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/SET-26-Suspensio...5QQihZ008QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bozopelli (9. Dezember 2006)

Billiger Schrott isses auf jeden und kurios siehts auch aus. 
Kommt mir mit ca 5 Kg unrealistisch leicht vor. 
1,8 KG Gabel, 1,8 KG LRS 1,4 KG!! Rahmen mit Dämpfer, Tretlager und Steuersatz? Ich würde mal eher auf 7 - 8 Kg tippen...


----------



## micve (9. Dezember 2006)

Also ich komme auf 10,3kg:

Rahmen 5kg
LRS 1,65kg + 1,7kg
Gabel 1,95kg


----------



## Nightfly.666 (9. Dezember 2006)

Das Secret-Dreamsbild ist total zum :kotz:.
Man nehme Schultern und Hände eines Mannes, die Arme eines Conterganopfers, einen Golfschläger als Knie und Schienbein, Titten von hm tja... äh auch von nem Mann und fertig ist also J Lo?!

Zitat: "Dieses Werk ist eine Neugeburt der modernen, zeitgenössischen Kunst! Haben Sie den Mut, und sind Sie bereit dieser außergewöhnlichen Technik ins Gesicht zu blicken?"
Nein ich hab Angst!


----------



## audiobahn (10. Dezember 2006)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> woher willst du wissen, dass JLO`s möpse nich so aussehen?



Selbst ihr zuliebe könnte man die Dinger etwas appeti(tt)licher gestalten. Die würde den/ die "Künstlerin" eher noch auf 5Millionen Schadensersatz verklagen wenn sie es zu sehen bekäme.


.... vielleicht einen Erpressungsversuch wert?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (10. Dezember 2006)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> woher willst du wissen, dass JLO`s möpse nich so aussehen?



fragt doch mich - ihr wisst doch, dass ich eineinhalbjahre lang mit jlo zusammen war, als sie noch nich so berühmt war!

i


----------



## etiam (10. Dezember 2006)

hab mir mal den tollen fahrradständer geschossen. mal sehen was der taucht. ein geiles foto isses auf jeden fall... hab mich weggeschmissen vor lachen.

an den den ich leider überboten hab, keine sorge, gibt ja noch ein paar ständer..


----------



## Enrgy (10. Dezember 2006)

etiam schrieb:


> hab mir mal den tollen fahrradständer geschossen.


Der Preis war zugegeben interessant - doch ist bei dem Teil laut Foto keine Klemme dabei. Deshalb haben die wohl auch das Rad kopfüber da draufgestellt...


----------



## wusel58 (11. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach nem deep entry für meine Cousine auf das hier gestoßen......
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=120063476842&rd=1&rd=1
ich hab den Anbieter höflich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass der Rahmen nich koscher zu sein scheint....und krieg die Antwort: fährt aber prima !


----------



## norman68 (11. Dezember 2006)

QUOTE=wusel58;3260122]Ich bin auf der Suche nach nem deep entry für meine Cousine auf das hier gestoßen......
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=120063476842&rd=1&rd=1
ich hab den Anbieter höflich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass der Rahmen nich koscher zu sein scheint....und krieg die Antwort: fährt aber prima ![/QUOTE]

Was soll da nicht stimmen anders könnte er es doch nicht in dem Kellergang ablichten und so als Foto einstellen   

Ciao Norman


----------



## Kettenschoner (12. Dezember 2006)

Ist halt ein Klapprad! Irgendwann zumindest....


----------



## puma347 (13. Dezember 2006)

passt das rein?
oder bin ich hier richtig?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ein-halber-Tag-m...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ein-halber-Tag-m...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mightyEx (13. Dezember 2006)

Ja und ?! Was is daran kurios ?!
Also ich find's OK, denn der Erlös kommt letztlich der Hilfsorganisation Wheels 4 Life zugute (http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/versteigerung).


----------



## Mad Maz (14. Dezember 2006)

puma347 schrieb:


> passt das rein?
> oder bin ich hier richtig?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ein-halber-Tag-m...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ein-halber-Tag-m...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



http://cgi.ebay.de/Ein-halber-Tag-m...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ein Jugendtraum geht endlich wird endlich wahr.


----------



## thaper (14. Dezember 2006)

is ne coole aktion haben auch echt eins der besten fotos von carlo genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puma347 (14. Dezember 2006)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Ja und ?! Was is daran kurios ?!
> Also ich find's OK, denn der Erlös kommt letztlich der Hilfsorganisation Wheels 4 Life zugute (http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/versteigerung).


kurios? kurios heist nit das des schicce is.ich finds auch dufte,aber denoch so kurios,da man das nicht jedentag sieht.


----------



## Cuberius (15. Dezember 2006)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ein-halber-Tag-m...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ein Jugendtraum geht endlich wird endlich wahr.


----------



## underfrange (17. Dezember 2006)

Wenn ihr noch ein Geschenk für die Freundin braucht ;-)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kaum-zu-glauben-...9QQihZ003QQcategoryZ47872QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## underfrange (17. Dezember 2006)

Oder hier was für die etwas längere Tour 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ROADBAG-DAS-TASC...6QQihZ014QQcategoryZ26535QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Toblerone (18. Dezember 2006)

oh mann!!!!!!


http://cgi.ebay.de/Giant-xtc_W0QQitemZ120064311786QQihZ002QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DonNeo (18. Dezember 2006)

Zwar nix wirklich kurioses oder bikebezogenes, aber witzig


http://cgi.ebay.de/Fernbedienung-fu...0QQihZ003QQcategoryZ40840QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. Dezember 2006)

underfrange schrieb:


> Oder hier was für die etwas längere Tour
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ROADBAG-DAS-TASC...6QQihZ014QQcategoryZ26535QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Sowas macht schon Sinn, je nach Einsatzzweck. Ich hab bspw. mal Segelflug gemacht; da bruacht man sowas.


----------



## John Oswald (18. Dezember 2006)

Toblerone schrieb:


> oh mann!!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Giant-xtc_W0QQitemZ120064311786QQihZ002QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




hat der das foto mit dem gameboy gemacht? was ist das denn - hat's ihm das sattelrohr zerrissen?


----------



## The Offspring (18. Dezember 2006)

oha, dounhill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (18. Dezember 2006)

ein echter "hinkucker und augenschmaus"

http://cgi.ebay.de/WHEELER-Agressor...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## dkc-live (18. Dezember 2006)

ich würde ja sagen das giant is geklaut

un für das wheeler würde ich ja glatt mein baboy versetzen^^
aber 06 er bj mit cantis. naja ...


----------



## Exekuhtot (18. Dezember 2006)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass das ein Klassiker ist, aus dem jahre 206, dann ist es den preis sicher wert


----------



## mightyEx (18. Dezember 2006)

Toblerone schrieb:


> oh mann!!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Giant-xtc_W0QQitemZ120064311786QQihZ002QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Früher hieß das immer: "kauf Dir Tüte Deutsch. Mir haben auch sehr geholfen. Kost nur 50 Geld im Laden"  .


----------



## mightyEx (18. Dezember 2006)

John Oswald schrieb:


> hat der das foto mit dem gameboy gemacht? was ist das denn - hat's ihm das sattelrohr zerrissen?



Hmm, n Rohrkrepierer   Jedenfalls scheint das Teil nich so ganz sauber zu sein, da stimm ich zu.

Und das Wheeler braucht m.E. ne optische Kur, bevor man es auf die Straße lässt. Technisch scheints ja zumindest kein Murks zu sein.


----------



## foenfrisur (18. Dezember 2006)

hab auch was kurioses.....zwar kein link oder so....aber ich hab langeweile und der thread ist eh doof!


heut nachmittag ist ne auktion von mir ausgelaufen, und ich hab das geld vom käufer schon jetzt auf meinem konto....ging innerhalb von 8 stunden!!!



naja....wollt ich mal erwähnt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunboy (19. Dezember 2006)

John Oswald schrieb:


> ein echter "hinkucker und augenschmaus"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/WHEELER-Agressor...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



wie geil, 8-fach schaltung mit 7-fach kasette


----------



## Cuberius (19. Dezember 2006)

sunboy schrieb:


> wie geil, 8-fach schaltung mit 7-fach kasette



Und der Rückwärtsgang?


----------



## foenfrisur (19. Dezember 2006)

sunboy schrieb:


> wie geil, 8-fach schaltung mit 7-fach kasette




funktioniert aber............halt mit sieben, aber immerhin!


----------



## jola (19. Dezember 2006)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> hab auch was kurioses.....heut nachmittag ist ne auktion von mir ausgelaufen, und ich hab das geld vom käufer schon jetzt auf meinem konto....ging innerhalb von 8 stunden!!!



Seid ihr beide beim gleichen Bankinstitut? Da geht sowas per Online-Banking manchmal tatsächlich sehr schnell. Aber acht Stunden ist wirklch eine saubere Leistung.




foenfrisur schrieb:


> funktioniert aber............halt mit sieben, aber immerhin!



IMHO haben 7 und 8-fach unterschiedliche Schaltabstände. Ein sauberes schalten sollte deshalb nicht möglich sein. Bei einer 8-fach Schaltung auf 9-fach Kranz hingegen gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## AngryApe (20. Dezember 2006)

is genau umgekehrt bei 6/7/8 fach kam einfach ein ritzel dazu, die ritzel breite blieb gleich, bei 9 und 10 fach wurde "geschrumpft"


----------



## Cuberius (20. Dezember 2006)

Neue Bremse, alte Scheibe?


----------



## outrage (20. Dezember 2006)

Klick!


----------



## Exekuhtot (20. Dezember 2006)

Das ist doch mal eine lustige Idee, wenn darauf jemand bietet .......^^


----------



## AngryApe (20. Dezember 2006)

die louise gibts doch nach wie vor mit den normalen scheiben (die ventis sind mal auch bleischwehr )


----------



## Inkasso (21. Dezember 2006)

Lust auf Hightech???

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ultrakleichter-F...42QQihZ014QQcategoryZ9199QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwild (21. Dezember 2006)

Inkasso schrieb:


> Lust auf Hightech???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ultrakleichter-F...42QQihZ014QQcategoryZ9199QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Duroplast - Trabbi-Baustoff

Immerhin rostfrei


----------



## friesengeist70 (22. Dezember 2006)

Inkasso schrieb:


> Lust auf Hightech???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ultrakleichter-F...42QQihZ014QQcategoryZ9199QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



2 kilo ultraleicht


----------



## dioXxide (22. Dezember 2006)

friesengeist70 schrieb:


> 2 kilo ultraleicht



Klar, meine Rahmen wiegen immer zwischen 4 und 5 kg...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Dezember 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:


> Klar, meine Rahmen wiegen immer zwischen 4 und 5 kg...



Du bist auch zu dick.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (22. Dezember 2006)

Man beachte den Hinweis, daß man daraus auch eine Bong bauen kann .
http://cgi.ebay.de/Votec-C9-Carbon-...ryZ81681QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD9VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dioXxide (23. Dezember 2006)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Man beachte den Hinweis, daß man daraus auch eine Bong bauen kann .
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Votec-C9-Carbon-...ryZ81681QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD9VQQcmdZViewItem



Was willste sonst mit dem Mist machen? Verbrennen?


----------



## Cuberius (23. Dezember 2006)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Man beachte den Hinweis, daß man daraus auch eine Bong bauen kann .
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Votec-C9-Carbon-...ryZ81681QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD9VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nightfly.666 (23. Dezember 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-mit...7QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/Geiles-Scott-Rad...2QQihZ007QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Exekuhtot (23. Dezember 2006)

Die nehm ich Beide, da kann man ja gar nichts falsch machen bei den Preisen!!!

Titanrahmen 600â¬ ist doch geschenkt.....^^

Scott Schrott 400â¬ da kann man doch auch nichts sagen.^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friesengeist70 (23. Dezember 2006)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-mit...7QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Geiles-Scott-Rad...2QQihZ007QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



wenigstens hat das scott "klitzerlack"


----------



## jojolintzi (23. Dezember 2006)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Man beachte den Hinweis, daß man daraus auch eine Bong bauen kann .
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Votec-C9-Carbon-...ryZ81681QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD9VQQcmdZViewItem


kann das sein, dass an dem rahmen was fehlt? wo solln da der sattel versenklt werden?
aber naja, als bong taugt der allemal..


----------



## mightyEx (23. Dezember 2006)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Man beachte den Hinweis, daß man daraus auch eine Bong bauen kann .
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Votec-C9-Carbon-...ryZ81681QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD9VQQcmdZViewItem



Da war'n doch schon paar Löcher drin - vielleicht kann man ja noch paar rein machen und ne Designer-Flöte draus basteln


----------



## minni_futzi (23. Dezember 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/SPECIAL-Mountainbike-BERGWERK_W0QQitemZ290064723103QQihZ019QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DavidMG (23. Dezember 2006)

ÜBEL !

* HS33 als OEM = XT Hydraulik ?? 
* 5998  ? Da wurde wohl jemand für dumm verkauft 
* Doppelbrückengabel am HT ? Autsch !

Abgesehen davon ? Warum hat die Style-Polizei das Teil noch nicht konfisziert ? :

* Barends am Riser
* Parallelogramm ST + Brooks

Fazit : Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass man mit der Gurke bequem fahren kann !*kotz


----------



## Mork vom Ork (23. Dezember 2006)

minni_futzi schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/SPECIAL-Mountain...3QQihZ019QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Wer baut sich den so einen hirnfreien Schrott zusammen?
Eine wirklich stimmige Eigenkomposition mit Stil!  
Schade um die einzelnen Komponenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojolintzi (23. Dezember 2006)

da muss manja fast aufpassen dass der schaltkäfig nicht am boden schleift, wenn man mal einen etwas höheren gang einlegt... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Nitrous-Ju...2QQihZ003QQcategoryZ15525QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


da hab ich irgendwie da gefuhl da will jemand nicht dass ich mir das detailbild anguck.. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/MAGURA-LOUISE-FR...66QQihZ013QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nightfly.666 (23. Dezember 2006)

jojolintzi schrieb:


> kann das sein, dass an dem rahmen was fehlt? wo solln da der sattel versenklt werden?
> aber naja, als bong taugt der allemal..


Ja da fehlt was: Der Hinterbau und der Hilfsrahmen an dem das Sattelrohr dran ist.

Ich hab hier übrigens noch ne RockShox Jett rumliegen. Nur für den Fall, daß  hier jemand ne Doppelbong bauen will um mit seiner Freundin einen durchzuziehen an den kuscheligen Feiertagen .


----------



## John Oswald (24. Dezember 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wheeler-3800-Fah...7QQihZ003QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

man beachte die eindeutige gewichtsangabe. sollte vielleicht mal jemand den leuten vom leichtbau-thread zeigen, die 1000e von euros in besonders leichte teile stecken!


----------



## Levty (25. Dezember 2006)

jojolintzi schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MAGURA-LOUISE-FR...66QQihZ013QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Auf der Anleitung steht zwar Julie, aber der Hebel und der Sattel sind ja von der Louise... oder verpeil ich da was


----------



## easymtbiker (25. Dezember 2006)

John Oswald schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Wheeler-3800-Fah...7QQihZ003QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> man beachte die eindeutige gewichtsangabe. sollte vielleicht mal jemand den leuten vom leichtbau-thread zeigen, die 1000e von euros in besonders leichte teile stecken!


 
dazu lässt sich hier unheimlich einfach tunen: einfach die schutzbleche entfernen und bald ist man an der 9kg- grenze!


----------



## Slow (25. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Auf der Anleitung steht zwar Julie, aber der Hebel und der Sattel sind ja von der Louise... oder verpeil ich da was



Naja, auf der Anleitung stehen alle Namen der aktuellen Scheibenbremsenserien von Magura. Universelles Handbuch eben. Oder verpeil ich jetzt was!?


----------



## feld 05 (26. Dezember 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-V-Brake-...7QQihZ009QQcategoryZ77581QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

dass is ja cool


Reinhard


----------



## bad1080 (26. Dezember 2006)

die bautenzüge? *g


----------



## dioXxide (26. Dezember 2006)

Slow schrieb:


> Naja, auf der Anleitung stehen alle Namen der aktuellen Scheibenbremsenserien von Magura. Universelles Handbuch eben. Oder verpeil ich jetzt was!?



Ne, Lev ist wieder besoffen im Internet und hat überlesen, dass auf dem Handbuch auch Louise FR drauf steht.


----------



## Bombenkrator (26. Dezember 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160066613675&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:AT:11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (27. Dezember 2006)

Löl bei Bedarf kann ich den noch 12 Keybords zu Verfügung stellen. 
Der Bruchtest verlief aber nach Metzker-Norm 657734. Tastatur auf 2 Prüfböcken (knie) aufgelegt und mit einer Prüfkraft von 500 Nm per Handkantenschlag zerstörerisch geprüft.


----------



## Mr.T (27. Dezember 2006)

*Klick*
...wer´s unbedingt möchte...


----------



## Cuberius (27. Dezember 2006)

Mr.T schrieb:


> *Klick*
> ...wer´s unbedingt möchte...


----------



## thaper (27. Dezember 2006)

hihi das teil bau ich an mei gustl... ich glaub das teil reist mir mei 888 in 10000 teile....


----------



## Enrgy (27. Dezember 2006)

Gibts auch nen passenden Adapter dazu? Oder muß man aus vorhandenen dann Türmchen bauen?....


----------



## Da Goasse (27. Dezember 2006)

Was zum teufel ist ein Shimano Freilauf Drahtreifenversion??


----------



## erkan1984 (27. Dezember 2006)

Da Goasse schrieb:


> Was zum teufel ist ein Shimano Freilauf Drahtreifenversion??




eine version mit einer Freilaufnabe und einer felge auf der normale drahtreifen, also keine ust's montiert werden können schätze ich mal


----------



## janos (28. Dezember 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MANITOU-TRAVIS-M...QQihZ019QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ziemlich interesant aus welchen high tech materialien moderne feder gabeln sind


----------



## tbird (28. Dezember 2006)

> #
> #
> Tauchrohreinheit: Reverse Arsch Magnesium


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (28. Dezember 2006)

janos schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MANITOU-TRAVIS-M...QQihZ019QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ziemlich interesant aus welchen high tech materialien moderne feder gabeln sind




"...Tauchrohreinheit: Reverse Arsch Magnesium..." 

iiiiihhhh


----------



## thaper (28. Dezember 2006)

reverse ARSCH magnesium *groehl*


----------



## CrossSepp (28. Dezember 2006)

...ja leck mich doch am Arch...


----------



## Bibendum (28. Dezember 2006)

A****geil, dass Ding, damit bekommt man wohl nie Schiß!


----------



## sPrmaRv (29. Dezember 2006)

janos schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MANITOU-TRAVIS-M...QQihZ019QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ziemlich interesant aus welchen high tech materialien moderne feder gabeln sind




Wobei der Händler sehr nett ist. Und auch zie,lich schnell und bemüht alle Fragen gut zubeantworten.
Hab bei dem ne komplette Sram-Schaltung erworben und ist auf sonder Wünsche eingegangen

kann ich nur jedem empfehlen


----------



## janos (29. Dezember 2006)

sPrmaRv schrieb:


> Wobei der Händler sehr nett ist. Und auch zie,lich schnell und bemüht alle Fragen gut zubeantworten.
> Hab bei dem ne komplette Sram-Schaltung erworben und ist auf sonder Wünsche eingegangen
> 
> kann ich nur jedem empfehlen



definitiv 
super laden und wirklich kompetent!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boedi (3. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountenbike-Teil...QQihZ015QQcategoryZ100246QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Lenkraddistanzstück


----------



## Pedä__ (3. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ZIPP-Carbon-Lauf...ryZ81670QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

sehr gut:

"Der Laufradsatz wurde nur 4 Worldcups (Olympische Distanz) gefahren und nicht zum Training genutzt, er ist somit neuwertig! "

=> auch in meinen augen absolut neuwertig


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (4. Januar 2007)

Na da bin ich aber froh, dass ich ein Cube fahre  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220067645861


----------



## Beerchen (4. Januar 2007)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> Na da bin ich aber froh, dass ich ein Cube fahre
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220067645861


Da kannste Dir auch ein Glühwürmchen ans Bike binden


----------



## tommy26 (5. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Freeride-Hardcor...6QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Des is mal a richtiges Hardcorebike!


----------



## jojolintzi (5. Januar 2007)

goil!!  das bike schaut mit der gabel und dem dämpfer etwas übefordert aus... 

die andrern auktionen von dem sinn auch interresant, v.a. die xtr, aber carbon kettenbätter.... halten die??


----------



## Enrgy (5. Januar 2007)

jojolintzi schrieb:


> aber carbon kettenbätter.... halten die??


Wäre was für unsere Leichtbaugötter, @Hawkpower zB.


----------



## Piefke (5. Januar 2007)

tommy26 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Freeride-Hardcor...6QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Des is mal a richtiges Hardcorebike!



Da kann man ja "Sofort kaufen" oder "Preis vorschlagen" - ich habe mal 1  vorgeschlagen, hoffentlich nimmt der Verkäufer nicht an


----------



## xtobix (6. Januar 2007)

tommy26 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Freeride-Hardcor...6QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Des is mal a richtiges Hardcorebike!



haha auch gerade bei ebay gefunden...bin über die carbon kassette drauf gestoßen
sehr lustig finde ich den satz:
_Gröse L mir ist er bischien hoch und bin 175 cm
_
ein bißchen zu hoch haha  

auch nicht schlecht:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Extralite-Sattel...ryZ77608QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

die klemme gibt es neu bei hibike für knapp 18 euro.
versteh ich immer nicht. wenn man bei ebay suchen kann. kann mann doch auch bei google mal schauen,
wo es das teil neu gibt und was es neu kostet.
es sind immerhin 5 bieter die über den neupreis gegangen sind.


----------



## mightyEx (7. Januar 2007)

xtobix schrieb:


> auch nicht schlecht:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Extralite-Sattel...ryZ77608QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> die klemme gibt es neu bei hibike fÃ¼r knapp 18 euro.
> ...



Das is keine Seltenheit. Da gibt's bei nem Discounter meinetwegen nen DVD-Player fÃ¼r 39,- â¬, der auch soweit gut abgeschnitten hat. Kurze Zeit spÃ¤ter findeste den bei Ebay fÃ¼r deutlich mehr bzw. die Leute bieten mehr, als was er mal beim Discounter gekostet hat. Da liegt das Endgebot zwischen 50 und 100% Ã¼ber dem "Einkaufspreis" beim Discounter.
Viele Leute denken Ebay = billig und vergessen mal bei den Ã¼brigen Versendern und LÃ¤den zu vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. Januar 2007)

Hab auch schon CDs über Neuwert verkauft, die es sogar noch im Laden gibt. Und Sch***musik war auch noch drauf *gg*.


----------



## Pilatus (7. Januar 2007)

tommy26 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Freeride-Hardcor...6QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Des is mal a richtiges Hardcorebike!



Das müsste aber die Klassikleute interressieren. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist das eine Magma Vorbau-Lenker Einheit...


----------



## John Oswald (7. Januar 2007)

klassiker sind seriöse leute, die lesen so bekloppte freds nich


----------



## Ro83er (7. Januar 2007)

Da Goasse schrieb:


> Was zum teufel ist ein Shimano Freilauf Drahtreifenversion??



Der gute Mann hat ein Komma vergessen, ansonsten höchst sinnvolle Info: Shimano Freilauf heißt, daß hier keine Campa-Kassetten passen (wer oder was ist Campa ?  ) - Drahtreifenversion bedeutet daß der LRS für Draht- nicht für Schlauchreifen geeignet ist. Schlauchreifen heißt hier aber nicht UST, sondern die Dackelschneider zum Aufpappen - daß es sich hier um Laufräder fürs Rennrad handelt geht ja schon aus der Kategorie hervor...

MfG


----------



## Enrgy (8. Januar 2007)

Ro83er schrieb:


> Der gute Mann hat ein Komma vergessen...


Gegen die Auswüchse der Nichtzeichensetzung, die man hier im Forum täglich ertragen muß, ist der Text doch 1a


----------



## dkc-live (8. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Gegen die Auswüchse der Nichtzeichensetzung, die man hier im Forum täglich ertragen muß, ist der Text doch 1a



wenn du dich der sinnlosigkeit des zeichensetzens ergibst ist das dein brot


----------



## Veloziraptor (9. Januar 2007)

Da kennt sich wer aus! Nicolai Easton. AHA?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Easton-M...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Enrgy (9. Januar 2007)

Naja, was erwartest du auch von nem Bike-Supermarkt an Modellkenntnissen... 
Das Ding hat aber schon ein paar Jahre aufm Buckel? XT-Octalink-Kurbel ist ja nicht gerade aktuell...oder der Vorbesitzer hat zum Verkauf die guten Sachen abmontiert. Und dann DER Preis...


----------



## Magger (9. Januar 2007)

Was ist an der Kombination von Nicolai und Easton seltsam? Der Rohrsatz kommt von Easton und wurde bei Nicolai geschweißt. 

Das das Rahmenmodell einen anderen Namen hat ist natürlich eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojolintzi (10. Januar 2007)

wahres prachtstück, und noch so gut erhalten.. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX-Fahrrad_W0QQitemZ140070839788QQihZ004QQcategoryZ22559QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wer bietet mehr?? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradanhaenger...2QQihZ007QQcategoryZ22168QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2007)

Dumm gelaufen ....  

http://cgi.ebay.de/canyon-f10-carbo...ryZ32509QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tbird (11. Januar 2007)

oh da darf der lacker aber zahlen


----------



## actafool (11. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Dumm gelaufen ....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/canyon-f10-carbo...ryZ32509QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





AUTSCH!!!       möchte mal wissen wie sein Lackierer ihm das versucht hat zu erklären


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2007)

actafool schrieb:


> AUTSCH!!!       möchte mal wissen wie sein Lackierer ihm das versucht hat zu erklären




"Es gibt eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht. Die Gute: Der Lack ist ab. Die Schlechte .......  " 

  "


----------



## gmozi (11. Januar 2007)

LOL - ist echt übel mit dem Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. Januar 2007)

Ach wat, von wegen kaputt. Nen eimer Kunstharz geholt und das Ding schön einbalsamiert, dann abschleifen, polieren und wieder fahren! 

Oder noch einfacher Karbonoptikfolie drumdengeln...


----------



## Knacki1 (11. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Dumm gelaufen ....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/canyon-f10-carbo...ryZ32509QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ach du Schei**e...


----------



## numinisflo (11. Januar 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Da kennt sich wer aus! Nicolai Easton. AHA?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Easton-M...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Das ist ja so geil, da hat aber ein kompletter Bikeladen nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung.
"Das Easton ist in einem guten Zustand...." - ich krieg mich nicht mehr.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Dumm gelaufen ....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/canyon-f10-carbo...ryZ32509QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Wie ihm sein Lackierer das wohl erklärt hat...


----------



## Cpt.Tuttle (11. Januar 2007)

Cannondale


----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. Januar 2007)

bocki schrieb:


> Wie ihm sein Lackierer das wohl erklärt hat...



Die Leute bieten aber auf den Sch***!


----------



## OmemoO (12. Januar 2007)

SYNCROS GangBang.....  

SYNCROS


----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kona-Stinky-Nine...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## free-for-ride (13. Januar 2007)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Kona-Stinky-Nine...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



lol


----------



## tomasius (13. Januar 2007)

hä ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-starr...yZ100534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (13. Januar 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> hä ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-starr...yZ100534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



wie geil ist das denn!

ich denke der artikel musste schnell rein, solche schreibfehler drin! vielleicht ein schnellauktionserstellungswettbewerb


----------



## Kettenschoner (14. Januar 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> hä ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-starr...yZ100534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Das ist nur noch mit einer Starrgabel mit 200 mm Federweg zu toppen!


----------



## [email protected] (14. Januar 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> hä ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-starr...yZ100534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



HAHAHA.............nen permanenten"Lockout" könnte man noch erwähnen !


----------



## bad1080 (14. Januar 2007)

genau, ist auch vom lenker aus nicht abzustellen


----------



## Marcel79 (14. Januar 2007)

Nicht eBay, aber auch Kurios:

http://www.amazon.de/Bodensee-Radwe...f=sr_1_6/302-7534141-4224840?ie=UTF8&s=sports

http://www.amazon.de/Bodensee-Radwe...0LXOEOE/ref=pd_sbs__1_img/302-7534141-4224840


----------



## Enrgy (14. Januar 2007)

"Satteltier Kuh" ist dann wohl eher für die Damen, sind ja 2 Hörner dran...


----------



## Alex de Large (14. Januar 2007)

Nightrider:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-YZ3-Rahmen...0QQihZ008QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pillehille (15. Januar 2007)

coole bremsscheibe

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Deore-LX-...ebayphotohosting


----------



## Exekuhtot (15. Januar 2007)

Was soll denn damit sein? DIe steckt doch bloß zur Hälfte in der Verpackung.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zou (15. Januar 2007)

die bremsscheibe is doch völlig in ordnung...

viel krasser find ich den preis für ein 4 jahre altes fahrrad mit 1800km laufleistung...http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150078696601#description


----------



## DontpaniC (15. Januar 2007)

Marcel79 schrieb:


> Nicht eBay, aber auch Kurios:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Bodensee-Radwe...f=sr_1_6/302-7534141-4224840?ie=UTF8&s=sports
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Bodensee-Radwe...0LXOEOE/ref=pd_sbs__1_img/302-7534141-4224840



noch kurioser find ich die Artikel die die Leute noch angeschaut haben


----------



## bad1080 (15. Januar 2007)

> Der Rahmen ist schwarz wie auf dem Bild zu sehen.



und ich dachte schon das bild wär so mies...


----------



## mazakka (15. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Swingerclub-begl...6QQihZ010QQcategoryZ12127QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Schaut euch das an einfach nur genial ...


----------



## Net-Knight1 (15. Januar 2007)

mazakka schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Swingerclub-begl...6QQihZ010QQcategoryZ12127QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Schaut euch das an einfach nur genial ...



Nach was hast Du den bei Ebay gesucht um das zu finden??


----------



## John Oswald (16. Januar 2007)

zou schrieb:


> viel krasser find ich den preis für ein 4 jahre altes fahrrad mit 1800km laufleistung...http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150078696601#description



_...Jedoch wurde das Rad bevor es die Werkstatt des Radhändlers verlies von ihm an allen Stellen, an welchen Steinchen oder wetzende Kabel den Lack verschweinen könnten mit einer Spezialfolie abgeklebt, welche sonst Anwendung bei Helikopterrotorblättern als Durchschlagschutz findet..._

*boah, echte helikopterrotorblätterdurchschlagschutzfolie*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazakka (16. Januar 2007)

Net-Knight1 schrieb:


> Nach was hast Du den bei Ebay gesucht um das zu finden??



eeeeeehm eeeh hmmmmm ... ehm ... hab ich vergessen


----------



## uphillking (16. Januar 2007)

NEeiiiiIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Helius-F...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bombenkrator (16. Januar 2007)

boa das gehört doch abgeschleppt und gepresst


----------



## mightyEx (16. Januar 2007)

Wat kann denn dat Niccolai dafür, wenn der Fahrradhalter vorher das Frühtütchen zu sich genommen hat  . Da kann es schon mal Geschmacksverirrungen geben


----------



## dkc-live (17. Januar 2007)

lol der neupreis liegt nur bei 700 ^^. ich glaub ich kauf mir das als 2. rad


----------



## John Oswald (17. Januar 2007)

uphillking schrieb:


> NEeiiiiIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Helius-F...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



was sind denn da für schweineteuere decken dabei?


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (17. Januar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> lol der neupreis liegt nur bei 700 ^^. ich glaub ich kauf mir das als 2. rad



Welche Logik?

Neupreis  700,00 plus Zubehör für  300,00 macht  1.000,00 und deshalb fängt der Startpreis bei  1.499,00 an.

Wahrscheinlich will der Verkäufer sich 2 von den Räder anschaffen  

Oder seine Gabel hat ihn fertiggemacht:

"Doppelbrückenfedergabel von Schocktherapie"

Der Käufer braucht auf alle Fälle eine Therapie


----------



## John Oswald (17. Januar 2007)

jaja, da sind als zubehör für 300 euro decken und ein paar schuhe in größe 45 dabei!

vielleicht sind die decken ja letztlich doch mehr wert als 300 euro? das würde dann den höheren startpreis rechtfertigen!

aber mal im ernst: die verbauten teile sind ja pickobello (naja, bis auf die laufräder z.b.). dass dieses teil so völlig behämmert aussieht, liegt an dem heini, der das ding verbrochen hat und  und der das bike jetzt via verkaufsagentur (?) verscherbeln will.
1400 ist ne menge! aber 1000 wärs vielleicht schon wert. man müsste das gerät natürlich demontieren, ein paar teile austauschen bzw. weiterverscherbeln und das nicolai neu aufbauen


----------



## John Oswald (17. Januar 2007)

obwohl. neee
1000euro isses doch nicht wert! schweinegabel, uralt-kurbel, xtr 02, cooldown-felgen (?), usw. bäääh


----------



## free-for-ride (17. Januar 2007)

hab den mal angeschrieben, mal sehen wie er sich rechtfertigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outrage (17. Januar 2007)

TRETLAGERMONTAGESCHLUSSEL-FUR-FAG

wer sich jetzt fragt, was daran kurios ist, der klicke mal hier


----------



## zeitweiser (17. Januar 2007)

so ist das in der freien Marktwirtschaft
Jeden Tag steht einer auf......


----------



## baldur (17. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/28-er-Mountain-bike-21-Gaenge-mit-Beleuchtung_W0QQitemZ220071338246QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Spirit of Dirt (17. Januar 2007)

LOL, da können sich noch nicht einmal die Eltern und die Großeltern absprechen, was ihr Sohn zu Weihnachten bekommt...  

Und übrigens, ich hätte natürlich das Mountainbike behalten, egal, wie das andere Rad ausgesehen hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2007)

Edit: Gelöscht gab's schon eine Seite weiter vorne (das Nicolai FR mit Decken und Schuhen in 45) - Sorry


----------



## Exekuhtot (17. Januar 2007)

Lies doch wenigstens die letzten 5 Posts, bevor du postest............


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2007)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Lies doch wenigstens die letzten 5 Posts, bevor du postest............



Sorry, aber ich war so hingerissen...


----------



## free-for-ride (17. Januar 2007)

uphillking schrieb:


> NEeiiiiIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Helius-F...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



hatte ihn angeschrieben, seine antwort darauf war:



> Hallo
> 
> sorry da hat sich natürlich ein Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen. Die Marke unter Kennern ist es bekannt steht für sehr viel teurere Preise. Der Neupreis war 7000 ! ,- Euro plus 300  für Zubehör !
> Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.
> Beste Grüße



großes kino sag ich da nur


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Januar 2007)

Ja, OK, das erklärt dann alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (17. Januar 2007)

oha, 7000. 
da nehm ich dann das nicolai und das specialized von der vorseite zusammen für 10.000!


----------



## Bombenkrator (17. Januar 2007)

boa man das erzählt der einem IBCler  
aber is ja natürlich bekannt das das teil 7000öcken kostet


----------



## nosh (17. Januar 2007)

Cooooles bike







http://cgi.ebay.de/Cooles-Bike-Down...3QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

fehlen nur noch die 1 zoll straßen reifen dann isses perfekt


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (18. Januar 2007)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> großes kino sag ich da nur



Als der das Bike kaufte gab es doch noch gar keinen Euro


----------



## BiermannFreund (18. Januar 2007)

ich weiß ja nicht, ob der schon war, aber des is doch der hammer 

Rennrad. Schweizer-Olypia-Bahnmaschine


----------



## tbird (18. Januar 2007)

nuja das bike ist, wenn das stimmt, von 1936.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiermannFreund (18. Januar 2007)

nuja trotzdem, wenn es so verschandelt is und so wie der kerl drauf is...
das is so doch keine 800 wert 
da kannich auch opas rad aus vorm krieg fÃ¼r 1000â¬ verkaufen, is auch 70 jahre alt


----------



## John Oswald (18. Januar 2007)

ah ne, ich nehm das specialized doch nicht.

ich nehm lieber das nicolai und den rennhobel. zusammen für 15.000 euro. strasse oder gelände, ich bin dann für beides bestens gewappnet. runde sache also


----------



## outrage (18. Januar 2007)

Hugo Rickert war ein Rahmenbauer aus Dortmund, der seine grosse Zeit in den 70ern hatte. Das Rad ist in dem Zustand und mit der Ausstattung tatsächlich keine 800 wert (obwohl die Pelissier-Naben natürlich rocken) und der Verkäufer ist ein Schwätzer.


----------



## Schottenrock (18. Januar 2007)

ein wenig überteuert...


----------



## mightyEx (18. Januar 2007)

Sehr bekannt war der Herr Leppich scheinbar aber auch nicht. Weder Google noch Wikipedia kennen den Herrn, obwohl er doch weltberÃ¼hmt sein sollte. Nuja, die Zusammenstellung ist wohl weder 800,- geschweige 8000,- â¬ wert. Das einzige, was vielleicht etwas historisch ist, ist der Bahnrahmen. Aber der is m.E. auch keine 800,- â¬ wert.
Wenn das ein Rahmen von Hugo Rickert ist, dann ist er aus Deutschland (Dortmund) und nicht aus der Schweiz. Auch wird er nicht von 1936 sein, sondern eher so aus den 70ern (wo der Herr Rickert auch tatsÃ¤chlich Bahnrahmen fÃ¼r die dt. Olympiamannschaft herstellte). 1936 gab es noch gar keine Rickert-Rahmen  .

Edit: Ach jetzt versteh ich wegen Hr. Leppich, das ist wohl der Vater von dem VerkÃ¤ufer  .


----------



## Schottenrock (18. Januar 2007)

Du Irrer! Was du alles weisst...


----------



## knooty (18. Januar 2007)

nosh schrieb:


> Cooooles bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  ...da würde ich auch lieber Rennrad fahren...


----------



## goopher (18. Januar 2007)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Sehr bekannt war der Herr Leppich scheinbar aber auch nicht. Weder Google noch Wikipedia kennen den Herrn, obwohl er doch weltberühmt sein sollte. Nuja, die Zusammenstellung ist wohl weder 800,- geschweige 8000,-  wert. Das einzige, was vielleicht etwas historisch ist, ist der Bahnrahmen. Aber der is m.E. auch keine 800,-  wert.
> Wenn das ein Rahmen von Hugo Rickert ist, dann ist er aus Deutschland (Dortmund) und nicht aus der Schweiz. Auch wird er nicht von 1936 sein, sondern eher so aus den 70ern (wo der Herr Rickert auch tatsächlich Bahnrahmen für die dt. Olympiamannschaft herstellte). 1936 gab es noch gar keine Rickert-Rahmen  .
> 
> Edit: Ach jetzt versteh ich wegen Hr. Leppich, das ist wohl der Vater von dem Verkäufer  .



Zudem spricht der arme Verkäufer auch brav von den 4 Olympischen Ringen bei den beantworten seiner Fragen. Aber waren es nicht mal 5? oder hat er den 5 aus Frust aufgegessen :-D


----------



## mazakka (18. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/LIZARD-PIRATE-DO...1QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

also die beschreibung ist echt übertrieben ...


----------



## kaspersack (18. Januar 2007)

mazakka schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/LIZARD-PIRATE-DO...1QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> also die beschreibung ist echt übertrieben ...



Tja, woran das wohl liegen könnte, das beim letzten mal keine bieten wollte...  

MfG, Seb

edit: 1300,- reingesteckt?? Knöpfe, oder was...Leute gibts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazakka (18. Januar 2007)

Und vor allem wurde die Gabel in einem Spezeillem Rot Lackiert ... die wurde nie im Leben Lackiert .... und der ALU Rahmen 900eus ! pfff lächerlich ...


----------



## Piefke (18. Januar 2007)

mazakka schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/LIZARD-PIRATE-DO...1QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> also die beschreibung ist echt Ã¼bertrieben ...



Rahmen 900 â¬   
Hinterrad 24" und dann Reifen: 2x Continental DIESEL Breitreifen (absolut neuwertig)   
RahmenhÃ¶he ca.75cm  - fÃ¼r KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãen ab 2,30 m geeignet


----------



## underfrange (18. Januar 2007)

mazakka schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/LIZARD-PIRATE-DO...1QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> also die beschreibung ist echt übertrieben ...



Ich glaub ich lackier das Ruddy Dax von meinem kleinen cousin um, und stell es dann bei ebay rein. vorher noch ein paar andere Aufkleber drauf und fertig.


----------



## _Moses_ (18. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cooles-Bike-Down...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

OMG     

MfG Robert


----------



## Stefan.B (18. Januar 2007)

:kotz:


----------



## nosh (18. Januar 2007)

_Moses_ schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cooles-Bike-Down...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> OMG
> 
> MfG Robert



augen auf im straßen verkehr: (eine seite vorher...)   http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3361420&postcount=2814

und nicht weg kaufen das gehört schon fast mir


----------



## Eddigofast (18. Januar 2007)

mazakka schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/LIZARD-PIRATE-DO...1QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> also die beschreibung ist echt übertrieben ...



Ich habe den Ebayer mal angeschrieben, da es dieses " RAD " vor 8 Jahren für 199 DM bei Praktiker gab, Name: Fischer..oder so Ähnlich.Das hat er mir zur Antwort gesendet:

Zitat vom Verkäufer :
hallo mein freund!!!
für 199,- DM bekommst du noch nicht mal die federgabel, die da dran ist (Doppelbrückengabel-Federgabelvon RST). ich habe mich bevor ich das bike eingestellt habe, bei mein fahrrad-händler erkundigt, da ich den preis nicht genau wuste(geburstags geschenk). also lass den scheiss!!! 

Leute gibts ???


----------



## Marcel79 (19. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alu-Lenker-zerle...7QQihZ010QQcategoryZ85114QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Es gibt Dinge, denen könnte ich einfach kein Vertrauen schenken.

Das ist auch geil:

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Avid-Juicy-5...3QQihZ006QQcategoryZ85106QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

"Gebildet für" 

Also ich würde ja mal gerne beim TÜV fragen ob die da mal gewesen sind????


----------



## Eddigofast (19. Januar 2007)

Der Kleene hat sich noch mal bei mir gemeldet, nachdem ich Ihm einen Link zu unserer MTB News Seite gesendet habe, ich lach mich schlapp !    

http://cgi.ebay.de/LIZARD-PIRATE-DOW...QQcmdZViewItem

 Antwort von joop2207
	joop2207( 77)
	Positive Bewertungen:	100%
	Mitglied seit:	03.04.04
	Ort:	Deutschland
	Angemeldet bei:	www.ebay.de
Artikel: LIZARD PIRATE DOWNHILL BIKE(CONTI. BREITREIFEN)NO SCOTT (140075102481)
Diese Nachricht wurde gesendet, während das Angebot noch aktiv war.
joop2207 ist der Verkäufer.
so!!! du kleiner dummer junge, wenn du keine ahnung hast, halt besser die schnauze und lass mich in ruhe. alles klar!!! lizard war eine firma aus der USA.

Im Deutschunterricht wohl des öfteren gefehlt, hä ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (19. Januar 2007)

mazakka schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/LIZARD-PIRATE-DO...1QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




*lol*  den machen wir platt! er lässt aber auch brav alle fragen ins angebot mit reinstellen  
auf meine frage was es heisst, "...die gabel muss noch richtig befestigt werden..."
meint er, ihm seien die schrauben "unten bei der radmulde" abhanden gekommen


----------



## v-max (19. Januar 2007)

Habt ihr gesehen, was er sonst noch so edles verkauft?


----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2007)

Socken sind auch nicht so erklärungsbedürftig wie ein Hightech DH-Bike...


----------



## John Oswald (19. Januar 2007)

kuckt mal die witzige sattelstützean dem bike:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wheeler-Fahrrad-...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

bei der "hinterbaukinematik" blick ich übrigens gar nicht durch...


----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2007)

Wieso, ist doch weitgehend original!

http://www.v-lo.krakow.pl/~zawcio/8000dzx.jpg


----------



## John Oswald (19. Januar 2007)

und ich dachte, er wäre beim downhill mal hart durchgeschlagen. das mit dem "doppeldämpfer" finde ich trotzdem kurios


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hampelmensch (19. Januar 2007)

Steht jetzt nicht direkt im Zusammenhang mit Bikes ( außer das man auf Pinkbike mal ein Bild sah, wo einer so ein Vieh zwischen seiner Bremsscheibe hatte *g*) aber das ist so kurios, das muss hier rein.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300069109850&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## baldur (19. Januar 2007)

http://spassmarktplatz.de/showlink.html?id=851

Was für eine Frau!


----------



## foenfrisur (19. Januar 2007)

John Oswald schrieb:


> und ich dachte, er wäre beim downhill mal hart durchgeschlagen. das mit dem "doppeldämpfer" finde ich trotzdem kurios



das ist kein zweiter dämpfer, sondern so ein teil zum verstellen des fahrwerks...
man konnte damit glaube ich den federweg verändern.


----------



## Eddigofast (19. Januar 2007)

John Oswald schrieb:


> *lol*  den machen wir platt! er lässt aber auch brav alle fragen ins angebot mit reinstellen
> auf meine frage was es heisst, "...die gabel muss noch richtig befestigt werden..."
> meint er, ihm seien die schrauben "unten bei der radmulde" abhanden gekommen



Dem sind nicht nur die Schrauben, sondern noch ganz andere Sachen abhanden gekommen  Den hängen wir höher ! Schaaaade er Antwortet mir nicht mehr


----------



## zastafari (19. Januar 2007)

baldur schrieb:


> http://spassmarktplatz.de/showlink.html?id=851
> 
> Was für eine Frau!



...ist das das, was man gemeinhin Schlampe nennt ???

...wo sich die einsamen Westerwälder überall so rumtreiben...


----------



## mazakka (19. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/LIZARD-PIRATE-DO...1QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Habe den Verkäufer auch mal angeschrieben zu diesem Artikel ... scahut euch darunter mal die Fragen an ... einfach nur Hammer der Typ ... 

Frage: 	Also mal ganz im ernst ... das Bike ist keine 369,00 euro Wert ... und davon ganz Abgesehen ist es kein Downhillbike
	19.01.07

	Antwort: 	dann sag mir mal was eine RST federgabel kostet!!! oder magura bremsen!!! oder downhill lenker und vorderbau!!!die shimano schaltung!!! junge,junge, hast du ne ahnung. und ein rahmen von der USA firma lizard bekommt mann nicht mehr.


----------



## Exekuhtot (19. Januar 2007)

Der hat halt Ahnung, dem kannst du nichts vormachen, das Ding hat eine RST Gabel, Mann echt du hast kein Plan von Bikes........................^^ Zu geil der Typ


----------



## underfrange (19. Januar 2007)

Ich hab ihm auch noch mal geschrieben. Melde mich wenn er zurückgeschrieben hat. Eigentlich könnten wir doch weng Wetten, ob er das Angebot wieder kurzfristig zurückzieht, oder??
Also ich sage er zieht es zurück.
Ich glaub ich frag Ihn mal , ob er glaubt wenn er sich nen Rotwild Aufkleber draufklebt das es dann auch ein ist.


----------



## John Oswald (19. Januar 2007)

zu geil, dass er unsere fragen immer alle gleich brav zum angebot mit reinstellt. kurios der typ! echt!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. Januar 2007)

Ich hab ihm folgende Frage gestellt, bin mal gespannt was kommt :

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne ein vollgeferdertes Rennrad aus diesem Fahrrad machen, mit Rennradlencker und Sligs. Ist das möglich? 
Ist das niecht ein Damenrad? wegen dem tiefen Rohr vorne frag ich und der rosa Farbe.

P.S.: Die Rechtschreibfehler sind übrigens künstlich erzeugt, um die Illusion eines schwachen Intelleckts möglichst real wirken zu lassen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (20. Januar 2007)

tolles downhill bike... habt ihr euch schonmal den hinterbau in verbindung mit der position des trettlagers angeschaut? wenn du auf dem bike stehst kann es quasi gar nich wirklich federn... wie das sich aufn dh anfühlt... weiß net


----------



## Deleted 8297 (20. Januar 2007)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Ich hab ihm folgende Frage gestellt, bin mal gespannt was kommt :
> 
> Hallo!
> 
> ...



Es wirkt real 

http://cgi.ebay.de/MAGURA-marta-Sch...96QQihZ005QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Die Beschreibung ist gut


----------



## erkan1984 (20. Januar 2007)

ich hab dem "Helden" auch mal ne Mail geschrieben ob der weis, das er sich da in einer Zone bewegt, die nicht ganz den Ebay Richtlinien entspricht!

"ich versteh das richtig, dass du nicht nachweisen kannst, das es wirklich ein LIZARD Rahmen ist?
sondern den Rahmen nur neu Lackiert und besagte Aufkleber drauf gemacht hast, bietest das rad aber als Lizard an! Das scheint mir nicht ganz geheuer ehrlichgesagt, ich könnte ja auch n rad im baumarkt kaufen, lackieren und dann Scott oder Cannondale draufkleben und das ding mit gewinn versteigern! sich will dir ja keine Vorwürfe machen, aber du versuchst hier ein Bike von nem Hersteller zu verkaufen, wo nicht nachvollziehbar ist, das es von dem ist, das ist nicht Koscher"

mal sehen was er dazu sagt!


was auch noch toll ist, das der typ das in einer auktion fünf stunden vor schluss rausgenommen hat, der will das ding nich für nen euro rausgeben!no ein noob, bei sowas kommt mir die galle hoch!


----------



## mazakka (20. Januar 2007)

Wartet ab nächsten Monat isses Dann für 279euro erhältlich ... ach und Übrigens ich habe ein bissl nachgeschaut und das WWW sagt mir nichts von Lizard Rahmen USA , nur ne Firma die so kleinteilchen macht fürs BIke die heisst Lizard Skin oder so ... echt komisch


----------



## waldpflug (20. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/LIZARD-PIRATE-DO...1QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Habe dem Kerl natürlich auch mal gleiche eine Frage stellen müssen ob da die Neue Shimano X0 drauf ist oder zumindest mal die SRAM XT ;-)))) mal sehen was der darauf antwortet da er eh keine Ahnung von Bikes hat... Des geilste an dem Rad ist ja die "RST Downhillfedergabel".....

Traurig Traurig, der arme denkt auch noch sein Rad ist was Wert....


----------



## Eddigofast (20. Januar 2007)

Ich finde das schlichtweg eine Sauerei, man stelle sich mal vor, eine liebe Omi mit null Ahnung sucht,für Ihren Enkel ein MTB, liest den Text und glaubt hier genau das gefunden zu haben was Sie sucht und kauft das Rad. Der Spinner lacht sich nen Ast und klaut nächste Woche das nächste ums umzulackieren !
Da krieg ich echt nen Hals !!


----------



## bad1080 (20. Januar 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Es wirkt real
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MAGURA-marta-Sch...96QQihZ005QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Die Beschreibung ist gut



wann wurden denn zuletzt die züge gewechselt???



> Traurig Traurig, der arme denkt auch noch sein Rad ist was Wert....



quatsch, viel besser: der WEISS dass sein rad was wert ist, er hat sich ja beim örtlichen händler schlau gemacht... evtl. hat der ja auch noch beim lackieren geholfen und bekommt 50%, oder so...


----------



## Eddigofast (20. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/LIZARD-PIRATE-DOW...QQcmdZViewItem

Hallo ! Ich habe den Artikel gerade bei Ebay als versuchten Betrug gemeldet, mal sehen ob die Ihn rausnehmen werden !!


----------



## TimvonHof (20. Januar 2007)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/LIZARD-PIRATE-DOW...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Hallo ! Ich habe den Artikel gerade bei Ebay als versuchten Betrug gemeldet, mal sehen ob die Ihn rausnehmen werden !!



zumindest wissen wir nun wie alt der ist. die frage nach 8 jahren dh-einsatz konnte ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoolstheBear (20. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Super-Profi-Dirt...6QQihZ016QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

jehaaa ... 180mm psylo singelcrown in der superhochwertig 1300â¬ vergoldet version


----------



## !YEAH! (20. Januar 2007)

Uhhh tolle Sachen bei Ebay, TsTsTs. Die Leutz haben Vorstellungen was ihr Zeug noch Wert sein kann/soll. Ich hoffe nur es kauft keiner diesen Scheiß, obwohl ein Dummer findet sich immer.


----------



## underfrange (20. Januar 2007)

waldpflug schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/LIZARD-PIRATE-DO...1QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Habe dem Kerl natürlich auch mal gleiche eine Frage stellen müssen ob da die Neue Shimano X0 drauf ist oder zumindest mal die SRAM XT ;-)))) mal sehen was der darauf antwortet da er eh keine Ahnung von Bikes hat... Des geilste an dem Rad ist ja die "RST Downhillfedergabel".....
> 
> Traurig Traurig, der arme denkt auch noch sein Rad ist was Wert....



Sowas ähnliches hab ich ihn auch gefragt  
Hab ihn gefragt ob das die Shimano Schaltung von SRAM ist, und ob das evtl nicht doch eine Umlackierte Rock Shox Boxer ist.
Uns wieviel Schlaglöcher auf der Strasse er damit schon gemeistert hat. 
mal auf die Antwort gespannt.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (20. Januar 2007)

Gabs das hier schon im Fred?
http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Zoll-Mountain...6QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Im übrigen fallen dies Art von Bikes unter die Rubrik Scheissbike.


----------



## Aceface (21. Januar 2007)

man sieht es zwar schlecht, aber...meint ihr nicht auch, dass der supertolle LIZARD Rahmen nicht auch aus Stahl sein könnte???  

der Ständer am Hinterbau macht natürlich auch einiges her!


----------



## janisj (21. Januar 2007)

Rusher schrieb:


> Gabs das hier schon im Fred?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Zoll-Mountain...6QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Im übrigen fallen dies Art von Bikes unter die Rubrik Scheissbike.



GEIL: Natürlich liefern wir bei rechtzeitiger Zahlung bis Weihnachten!!! 

Angebotsende: 22.01.07 20:20:28 MEZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwild Ritter (21. Januar 2007)

>Das Rad zieht die Augen auf sich. Sichern sie es besonders.<


----------



## John Oswald (21. Januar 2007)

sichern Sie die augen


----------



## John Oswald (21. Januar 2007)

hab grad nochmal beim
http://cgi.ebay.de/LIZARD-PIRATE-DO...1QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
vorbeigeschaut und ihm wieder mal ein paar fragen zu seiner supidupigabel gestellt ;-)
mal sehen, wann es ihn zu nerven beginnt. es hat ja immer noch keine sau geboten. 
nicht dass es ihm am ende so geht wie beim letzten mal, als irre viele interessenten waren, aber letztlich keiner geboten hat *g*
mit seinen socken läufts ja auch nicht so toll...


----------



## Piefke (21. Januar 2007)

JoolstheBear schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Super-Profi-Dirt...6QQihZ016QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> jehaaa ... 180mm psylo singelcrown in der superhochwertig 1300 vergoldet version



Hier mal die Antworten auf meine Fragen:
"1.Doch gibt es das ist nämlich die Psylo SL da kann man den Federweg mittels U-Turn von 125 auf 180mm hochdrehen
2.Ich finde den Startpreis keinen Witz.Kannst ja, wenn sonst niemand bietet in der letzten Minute bieten und das Bike gehört dir zu dem Preis"

"1.Kann schon sein ,aber die Gabel hat ganz sicher über 125 mm.Im Geschäft hat man mir das mit den 125-180 mm gesagt."

Toller Laden   

Edit: Der Verkäufer ist sogar einsichtig, er hat den Federweg korrigiert!


----------



## John Oswald (21. Januar 2007)

schade, unserem lizard-piraten geht die geduld aus! hatte ihn noch gefragt, ob der rahmen gepulvert oder nasslackiert ist, ob der ständer aus alu oder stahl ist, ob der hinterbau industriegelagert ist, usw.
er antwortet nur noch sehr kurz und knapp!
ich glaube, ich stell ihm noch ein paar fragen zu den angebotenen socken und zu den fahrchips


----------



## AntiDauerzocker (21. Januar 2007)

Hab hier auch noch was zu dem Angebot
http://cgi.ebay.de/LIZARD-PIRATE-DOWNHILL-BIKE-CONTI-BREITREIFEN-NO-SCOTT_W0QQitemZ140075102481QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Steht in der Bedienungsanleitung von der HS11 nicht eigentlich, dass man die gar nicht für Downhill nehmen darf?

Außerdem glaube ich dass die Karre so teuer ist, weil die Schrottaufkaufpreise für Stahl stark ansteigen.

Wenn einer von euch weiter den Kunden ärgern will, kann er es ja posten was ich hier geschrieben hab, aber ich glaube der lässt sich von uns nicht beeinflussen, da wir ja nur luschen sind und er der Wahre DH-König ist der viel mehr Ahnung hat als wir.


----------



## Jaypeare (21. Januar 2007)

Was ich mich immer wieder frage, wenn ich sowas sehe - auch noch stolz mit Auflistung des Geldes, das reingesteckt wurde:

Rotzfrecher Betrugsversuch? Oder ist da tatsächlich jemand zum "Fachhändler" gelaufen, hat sich "beraten" lassen und dann ein Heidengeld für einen Haufen Schrott ausgegeben? Kann man so dumm sein? Dann müsste man ja fast Mitleid haben...


----------



## AntiDauerzocker (21. Januar 2007)

Früher musste man den Müll noch im Wald vergraben. Heutzutage gibt's ja zum Glück ebay.


----------



## mazakka (21. Januar 2007)

AntiDauerzocker schrieb:


> Früher musste man den Müll noch im Wald vergraben. Heutzutage gibt's ja zum Glück ebay.



Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken !!!


----------



## John Oswald (22. Januar 2007)

downhillpirate es wird spannend!!! nur noch ein paar stunden und wieder kein einziger bieter. zu blöd auch, die deppen ham einfach keine ahnung was ein vernünftiges downhillbike ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aceface (22. Januar 2007)

John Oswald schrieb:


> downhillpirate es wird spannend!!! nur noch ein paar stunden und wieder kein einziger bieter. zu blöd auch, die deppen ham einfach keine ahnung was ein vernünftiges downhillbike ist!



hab ihm mal geschrieben ob er bilder von den schweißnähten machen kann...kam nur "nein"!

glaube immer noch das es ein billiger stahlrahmen ist!


----------



## omaschreck (22. Januar 2007)

hmm soll ich mir den krallen? 

aber mal ehrlich, so langsam müsste der type doch gemerkt ham, dass er a) die karre nich los wird und b) wenn ers vom händler hat, der ihn nach allen regeln der kunst übern tisch gezogen hat (respekt vor dem händler, so dummdreist muss man erstmal sein )...bzw er da mal richtig ins klo gegriffen hat, als er mitm bolzenschneider am bahnhof zoo shoppen war  

nu ja.....


so long


----------



## John Oswald (22. Januar 2007)

Aceface schrieb:


> glaube immer noch das es ein billiger stahlrahmen ist!




und ich glaube, dass er's selber mit rally-spray vom obi "lackiert" hat...


----------



## omaschreck (22. Januar 2007)

John Oswald schrieb:


> und ich glaube, dass er's selber mit rally-spray vom obi "lackiert" hat...



nix gegen rallyspra  ....damit wird mein biligst-HT gelackt incl. decals made by borstenpinsel


----------



## mazakka (22. Januar 2007)

Der Countdown läuft ... es hat immer noch keiner Geboten ... und meine Täglich Fragen ignoriert er ... man das ist sooo spannend ...


----------



## Knacki1 (22. Januar 2007)

Hmmm 11 Minuten noch...

Aufkleber 20â¬ ? wow


----------



## thaper (22. Januar 2007)

soso der VORDERBAU kostet also 49 echt net teuer für son dh bike... ich mein hinterbau findet sich ja schnell


----------



## mazakka (22. Januar 2007)

5 Minuten noch ... kein gebot ... ich frage ihn mal ob er sich einen anderen preis vorstellen kann ... 20 oder so ... ^^


----------



## thaper (22. Januar 2007)

omg wer hatn da geboten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (22. Januar 2007)

lol


----------



## thaper (22. Januar 2007)

son zufall das das einzigste gebot von nehm member kommt der noch gaar keine bewertungen hat


----------



## Piefke (22. Januar 2007)

Ein Gebot von einem mit noch keiner Bewertung, das stinkt doch


----------



## Trollobaby (22. Januar 2007)

da hat wohl jemand gerade für 180 Euro Altmetall ersteigert, herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Aber es stinkt, dass ist richtig.


----------



## thaper (22. Januar 2007)

sooo aus ende vorbei verkauft... etz will ichs aber nimmer auf ebay sehn...


----------



## Piefke (22. Januar 2007)

Entweder ist der Käufer gleich dem Verkäufer oder ist der Käufer umheimlich blöd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht hatte er ja Mitleid


----------



## mazakka (22. Januar 2007)

EEEy wenn da nicht jemand versucht hat was zu Pushen .. vielleicht hat er ja sich noch Bieter in den letzten sekunden erhofft ... aber schade das es vorbei ... jetzt gibt es nicht mehr so viel zu lachen ... naja es war eher zum weinen aber naja !


----------



## underfrange (22. Januar 2007)

Wir müssen mal die Augen offen halten, das Drecksteil steht bestimmt bald wieder bei ebay drinn. Er hat es sich bestimmt unter dem Namen lunchen 76selbst gekauft, und blöd wie der ist stellt er es wieder unter seinem anderen Namen joop2207 rein. Bin mal gespannt. Ich sage da mal to be continued.......


----------



## !YEAH! (22. Januar 2007)

Uahhhhh, das will ich haben....


http://cgi.ebay.de/PORSCHE-FS-Evolu...5QQihZ010QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AbsentMinded (22. Januar 2007)

!YEAH! schrieb:


> Uahhhhh, das will ich haben....
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/PORSCHE-FS-Evolu...5QQihZ010QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Naja, immerhin ein Schnäppchen


----------



## boedi (22. Januar 2007)

Will sich jemand ein Nicolai selber schweissen?  

http://cgi.ebay.de/23-95-kg-Alumini...yZ131687QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Hellspawn (22. Januar 2007)

!YEAH! schrieb:


> Uahhhhh, das will ich haben....
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/PORSCHE-FS-Evolu...5QQihZ010QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



was ist denn daran kurios? Das der Verkäufer fast den neupreis für das Rad haben will? Für nen Porschefahrer ist das bestimmt ein interessantes Sammlerstück. Also ma ohne Scheiss.


----------



## John Oswald (23. Januar 2007)

naja, vierzwo ist schon ein bisschen happig, oder? 

immerhin ist die original-bedienungsanleitung mit dabei (...und belasten Sie die pedale rhythmisch abwechselnd rechts und links....)

nagelt er sich das teil an die wand, wartet bis es veraltet ist und wills dann für vierzwo wieder losbekommen!? pffff
mal sehen, ob ers los wird. geht ja nur bis heute abend.
dann überleg ich mir, ob ich mein diamondback auch von der wand hole...


----------



## dioXxide (23. Januar 2007)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> was ist denn daran kurios? Das der Verkäufer fast den neupreis für das Rad haben will? Für nen Porschefahrer ist das bestimmt ein interessantes Sammlerstück. Also ma ohne Scheiss.



Wer soviel Geld für den ollen Hobel ausgibt, kann ja nur Porsche fahren und muss zudem noch ein, zwei Schräublein locker haben!


----------



## John Oswald (23. Januar 2007)

vielleicht wird ers doch los!

habe grade mal langweile-gegoogelt nach dem bike! hab dabei interessantes über den typischen porsche-bike-käufer rausgefunden. aber lest selbst:

_Hallo Leute,

ich bin mit dem Gedanken am spielen mir ein Bike von Porsche zu holen. Genauer gesagt das "Porsche Bike FS EVO". Hat da schon jemand damit Erfahrung oder kann mir zu einem anderen Rad raten? Was zahlt man denn normalerweise noch dafür, ebenfalls als Neukauf? Aber nicht bei Ebay - davon halte ich nichts! Bei Porsche selbst würde es 5500 Euro kosten. Es gibt da ebenfalls noch das "Porsch Bike FS" - also ohne EVO, das Evolution steht - wisst ihr wo jetzt genau, ausser im Preis, der Unterschied ist? Da dieses Bike glaube ich aus dem Jahr 2000 ist wollte ich wissen, ob dieses Bike nicht evtl. schon veraltet ist, oder welches Bike ihr mir empfehlen könnt? Kann auch ruhig teurer sein - hauptsache gut soll es sein. Es soll ja angeblich, was ich bisher an Test über das Rad gefunden habe, eine limitierte Auflage sein, komischer Weise gibt es aber nach 3 Jahren immer noch dieses Rad - wer baut denn das? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Porsche ein Fahrrad baut, oder!?

Gruss Ron

PS: was kostet eigentlich das teuerste Fahrrad aus dem Jahre 2003? Weiss das jemand?_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (23. Januar 2007)

ah und noch was: 

_"Rückrufaktion:
Betroffen seien die Modelle S, FS und FS Evolution ... teilte Porsche mit. 

Der Lenkervorbau aus Karbon drohe zu brechen und werde daher durch einen Aluminium-Vorbau ersetzt. 

Zusätzlich müsse bei 521 Einheiten des Modells FS Evolution, die in der Zeit von August 1997 bis Juli 1999 hergestellt wurden, die Sattelstütze aus Karbon ausgetauscht werden.

Bei diesen Mountainbikes bestehe die Möglichkeit, dass der untere Teil der Sattelklemmung nicht vollständig auf dem Sattelstützenkopf aufliege. Die beim Fahren entstehenden Belastungen könnten zum Bruch des Sattelstützenkopfes führen.

Porsche fertigte die Fahrräder nicht in Eigenregie, sondern ließ sie bei der Firma Votec produzieren. Die herkömmlichen Votec-Fahrräder seien aber nicht betroffen, betonte wiederum ein Sprecher des Radherstellers, da diese einen Vorbau aus Aluminium hätten."_

hehe - mist isses also auch noch!!! hat unser meister eigentlich die teile brav  austauschen lassen?
wenn ja bestimmt gegen alu ritchey comp oder so *g*.


----------



## Enrgy (23. Januar 2007)

John Oswald schrieb:


> hehe - mist isses also auch noch!!! hat unser meister eigentlich die teile brav  austauschen lassen?


Für nen echten Sammler kann so ein ungefahrenes Bike in Originalversion mit den zu tauschenden Teilen durchaus eine Überlegung wert sein. Häufig erzielen solche Gegenstände höhere Preise als die "normalen" Ausführungen.
In dem Fall hier wäre zB. noch die Rahmen- bzw. Seriennummer interessant.

Andersrum - würde ein nagelneues SuziQ in Orig.version für 4000 (oder mehr?) eingestellt, würde keiner lästern, dabei ist die Kiste doch genauso viel oder wenig Murks wie das Porschebike.

Fazit: Das Rad hier hat zu dem Preis nur Sammlerwert. Aber für den ist die Historie nicht bekannt, also wirds wohl keiner kaufen.


----------



## Cpt.Tuttle (23. Januar 2007)

http://c...Mountainbike-zubehoere-neu...

DAS soll ein Syncros Vorbau sein ???


----------



## Pilatus (23. Januar 2007)

Cpt.Tuttle schrieb:


> http://c...Mountainbike-zubehoere-neu...
> 
> DAS soll ein Syncros Vorbau sein ???



Ja, die neuen sehen so aus...


----------



## John Oswald (23. Januar 2007)

_Porsche ruft seine Mountainbikes "Bike S, FS und FS Evolution" zurück in die Werkstatt. Bei diesen Fahrrädern ist ein Fehler in der Vordergabel vorhanden und müssen deshalb nachbearbeitet werden. Der Fehler kann zu schweren Verletzungen führen._

spielt aber für "sammler" eh keine rolle, oder? 

rahmen von votec? bricht bestimmt auch! wenn der dann auch noch ausgetauscht wird (storck?), hat man praktisch ein völlig anderes rad.


----------



## Cpt.Tuttle (23. Januar 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ja, die neuen sehen so aus...



Nee jetzt nicht wirklich ,,, ohje ich kaufe jetzt nurnoch retro parts beim E


----------



## dortmund biker (23. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Daempfer-von-FOX...55QQihZ005QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Original?
Seit wann baut Fox welche mit "poplock"?

...


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (23. Januar 2007)

Hai,



dortmund biker schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Daempfer-von-FOX...55QQihZ005QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Original?
> Seit wann baut Fox welche mit "poplock"?
> ...


der Link funzt ned.


----------



## Pilatus (23. Januar 2007)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Daempfer-von-FOX...55QQihZ005QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Original?
> Seit wann baut Fox welche mit "poplock"?
> ...




Das ist doch sowieso ein speziealteil. vielleicht passt er in die Corratecs. Gab es nicht auch mal von Cannondale so einen Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Goasse (23. Januar 2007)

ja is glaub ich sogar für ein cd genauer fürs jekyll wenn ich jetzt richtig bin... freund von mir fährt des ding der hat sich bei mir ne halterung fürn nen manitou dämpfer gedreht also diesen ring der da um den dämpfer rum kommt!


----------



## Enrgy (23. Januar 2007)

Richtich, isn ganz normaler Jekyll-Dämpfer. Frage wäre nur, ob für das erste oder zweite Jekyll.


----------



## GTdanni (23. Januar 2007)

Trunion nennt sich diese Aufnahme. 

Gibts bei Coda, GT, Cora, Cyclecraft usw. 

Cu Danni


----------



## !YEAH! (23. Januar 2007)

Downhillbike!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Bike-Vo...8QQihZ019QQcategoryZ85081QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

man beachte die Beschreibung, klingt vielverspechend...


----------



## CrossSepp (23. Januar 2007)

!YEAH! schrieb:


> Downhillbike!!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Bike-Vo...8QQihZ019QQcategoryZ85081QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> man beachte die Beschreibung, klingt vielverspechend...



Ich glaube,wir müssen dem Verkäufer mal n´paar Fragen stellen...


----------



## Net-Knight1 (23. Januar 2007)

Kennt jemand ein Mountin-bike ??

http://cgi.ebay.de/Top-Mountinbike-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !YEAH! (23. Januar 2007)

Net-Knight1 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein Mountin-bike ??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Top-Mountinbike-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Jetzt schon, hehe...


----------



## MaxxTBone (23. Januar 2007)

Net-Knight1 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein Mountin-bike ??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Top-Mountinbike-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



das "farrad" hat ja sogar ein "Hochleistungs Tretlager"(was immer das auch sein mag)


----------



## Alex de Large (23. Januar 2007)

Bei dem würde ich mit Sicherheit nicht kaufen
http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Phaon-200...QQihZ011QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Tomcatpilot (23. Januar 2007)

Und eine Schimanoschaltung


----------



## !YEAH! (23. Januar 2007)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Bei dem würde ich mit Sicherheit nicht kaufen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Phaon-200...QQihZ011QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Es is einfach nur traurig...


----------



## wookie (24. Januar 2007)

ist zwar kein MTB oder so, aber das deutsch ist auch genial:

http://cgi.ebay.de/LCD-Display-f-r-...3QQihZ005QQcategoryZ64696QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

brauche neues ipod-display, da der letzte crash so einiges angestellt hat


----------



## free-for-ride (24. Januar 2007)

wookie schrieb:


> ist zwar kein MTB oder so, aber das deutsch ist auch genial:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/LCD-Display-f-r-...3QQihZ005QQcategoryZ64696QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> brauche neues ipod-display, da der letzte crash so einiges angestellt hat



löl

Wenn aus irgendeinem Grund Sie nicht erhalten tun, liess es uns bitte wissen


----------



## John Oswald (24. Januar 2007)

CrossSepp schrieb:


> Ich glaube,wir müssen dem Verkäufer mal n´paar Fragen stellen...



neeeeeiiiiin, nicht schon wieder!?
wird im ebay eigentlich jetzt jeder drahtesel als "spezial-downhill-waffe" verkauft?! immer mit speziallenker, mit spezial-laufrädern und mit spezieller spezial-schaltung. und immer heissgeliebt, und immer unbezahlbar, und immer von mcKenzie oder fischer bzw. vom edeka/walmart?!

ich frag ihn vorsichtshalber trotzdem mal, aus welcher legierung der rahmen ist 
seid ihr auch mit dabei? gibt bestimmt wieder lustige antworten...


----------



## John Oswald (24. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Bike-Vo...8QQihZ019QQcategoryZ85081QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ok! frage an floppi ist raus


----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2007)

Glaubst doch wohl nicht im Ernst, daß der weiß, was ne Legierung ist. Der Denkt sicher du bist Chinese und wundert sich, warum du nach der Regierung fragst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (24. Januar 2007)

_"Servus,ist auf jedenfall ein bissl schwerer als Alu!Kann ich dir nicht richtig sagen,da hab ich zu wenig ahnung!mfg"_

war zu erwarten. keine ahnung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2007)

Hier verkauft einer sein R&M Delite Grey aus 2001.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Riese-Mueller-Delite-grey-54-Reiserad-Rohloff_W0QQitemZ110081065040QQihZ001QQcategoryZ108717QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sicherlich ist das Rad als solches, natürlich immer unter Berücksichtigung des Einsatzgebietes (Alltag, Touren auf befestigten Waldwegen) nicht zu beanstanden. M.E. war das 2001er Delite Grey von der Ausstattung die beste Version, die R&M je angeboten hat. Ich habe selber ein 2001er Delite Grey als Alltags- Tourenbike Einsatz.

Ich finde aber die Preisvorstellungen für ein immerhin doch ca. 6 Jahre altes Bike recht hoch.

Was denkt Ihr?

P.S: Der damalige Neupreis ist gemäß meiner Erinnerung korrekt angegeben.


----------



## thaper (24. Januar 2007)

joah najo is scho bisi hoch aber mei die leute die sich mit dem krassen preisverfall in der szene nich so auskennen denken warscheins das das günstig is. mhh


----------



## Neu_hier (24. Januar 2007)

Man achte bei dem "Gutem Stück" auf die Versandkosten!


----------



## Neu_hier (24. Januar 2007)

Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Performanc...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Piefke (24. Januar 2007)

Neu_hier schrieb:


> Man achte bei dem "Gutem Stück" auf die Versandkosten!



"Versandkosten: 350 Euro , weil das Mountainbike aus meinem letzen Urlaub in USA noch nach Deutschland versendet werden muss."

Netter Versuch, um ebay-Gebühren zu sparen. Warum soll den der Käufer für den Rücktransport des Bikes aus dem Urlaub zahlen


----------



## Neu_hier (24. Januar 2007)

Piefke schrieb:


> Netter Versuch, um ebay-Gebühren zu sparen. Warum soll den der Käufer für den Rücktransport des Bikes aus dem Urlaub zahlen



Hab ich mir auch gedacht , ich meine falls das Bike wirklich in USA steht, 
würde es mehr Sinn machen es in den USA bei der Bucht zu verscherbeln.


----------



## waldpflug (24. Januar 2007)

Leute gibts, oder er denkt das manche Leute diesen Hinweis übersehen und sein Rad so schwub di wub wieder 350  mehr Kostet.... Kann funktionieren... wir haben es ja beim "Pirat Downhill Bike" gesehen, es steht jeden Tag ein dummer auf... Traurig aber Wahr...


----------



## Deleted 8297 (24. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130072675899&fromMakeTrack=true

Sehr gepflegte Stütze und fachmännisch gekürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !YEAH! (24. Januar 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130072675899&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Sehr gepflegte Stütze und fachmännisch gekürzt.



Da hat ja einer richtig Talent mit der Säge umzugehen. Ob der Designer auch meine Stütze so kürzt. Kostet dann bestimmt ein vermögen.


----------



## Piefke (24. Januar 2007)

Neu_hier schrieb:


> Man achte bei dem "Gutem Stück" auf die Versandkosten!



Hier mal die Antwort des Verkäufer4s auf meine Anfrage zu den hohen Versandkossten:
"Ja das Porto ist sehr teuer, ich konnte es ja auch Versanfrei machen, da würde ich den Starpreis ab 400 Euro reinstellen. Der GesammtPreis ist doch das was zählt. An den Tag war die ebaygebühr ob ich es für 400 oder 1 Euro bei 10 Cent, ich Versuche immer die Kosten richtig aufzuglieder. Wenn Sie es in Den USA selber abholen kostet Sie das kein Versand."

Ich werde mal fragen, wo denn genau das Bike in den USA abzuholen ist


----------



## micve (25. Januar 2007)

Zu den Versandkosten käme auch noch Zollgebühr dazu...


----------



## John Oswald (25. Januar 2007)

selberradeln?


----------



## Neu_hier (25. Januar 2007)

John Oswald schrieb:


> selberradeln?



Dauert zwar ne weile, aber mit disen zwei "Stützrädern" 
http://www.digave.com/couch/amphib.htm
könnte es gehen


----------



## waldpflug (25. Januar 2007)

und dazu dieses schöne Hilfsmittel
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradmotor-Nab...ryZ74469QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neu_hier (25. Januar 2007)

waldpflug schrieb:


> und dazu dieses schöne Hilfsmittel
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradmotor-Nab...ryZ74469QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Wobei man die Bremshebel dann weglassen kann


----------



## sunboy (25. Januar 2007)

Damit die Fahrt dann auch nicht langweilig wird:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Azonic-Surround-...6QQihZ013QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## wookie (25. Januar 2007)

waldpflug schrieb:


> und dazu dieses schöne Hilfsmittel
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradmotor-Nab...ryZ74469QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



wie ist den das gemeint:

.... Holen sie sich von Conrad Elektronikmarkt die Akkus  6  x 6Volt 12A, die sind nicht so teuer und halten eben solange wie teure Akkus von namen haften Herstellern. Sie müssen die Akkus in Reihe schalten und kommen dann auf 36V12Ah.  In einer Gepäckträger-Tasche bekommen sie alles sicher unter ...

6 x 6V 12Ah
Ein Akku hat 1,95 Kg
Das macht bei 6 Akkus fast 12 Kg. Bo ey. Wenn das eine Satteltasche aushalten soll, fress ich mein Cannondale.


----------



## waldpflug (25. Januar 2007)

wookie schrieb:


> wie ist den das gemeint:
> 
> .... Holen sie sich von Conrad Elektronikmarkt die Akkus  6  x 6Volt 12A, die sind nicht so teuer und halten eben solange wie teure Akkus von namen haften Herstellern. Sie müssen die Akkus in Reihe schalten und kommen dann auf 36V12Ah.  In einer Gepäckträger-Tasche bekommen sie alles sicher unter ...
> 
> ...




Bei so einer Qualität darf man eben keine Kosten, Mühe und eben auch kein Gewicht scheuen.... ;-) und mit so nem Helm... da kommt man insgesamt mit Hinflug in die USA auf die 350  und kann es gleich selber abholen und hat sogar noch Spaß ;-)


----------



## S.M.F. (26. Januar 2007)

Piefke schrieb:


> > Zitat von Neu_hier Beitrag anzeigen
> > Man achte bei dem "Gutem Stück" auf die Versandkosten!
> > "Versandkosten: 350 Euro , weil das Mountainbike aus meinem letzen Urlaub in USA noch nach Deutschland versendet werden muss."
> 
> ...




Der Gute verkauft noch ein Bike:

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Zoll-Aluminiu...2050355QQihZ003QQcategoryZ30746QQcmdZViewItem

Diesmal sind die Versandkosten "NUR" 150 Euro, da das Rad erst aus dem letzten Spanien-Urlaub zurücktransportiert werden muß


----------



## Enrgy (26. Januar 2007)

"Kann in Weiterstadt bei Darmstadt abgeholt werden. ( was die Versandkosten um 50 Euro verringert )"
- sacht ma, hat der einen an der Klatsche?? 

Der Depp kauft sich (angeblich) im Urlaub Baumarktschrott und will ihn hier vergolden?? Unglaublich, was sich die Leute einfallen lassen. Dabei hat er schon 114 pos. Bewertungen...


----------



## zastafari (26. Januar 2007)

...vor allem kommt mir der Garten spanisch vor...


----------



## fone (26. Januar 2007)

naja, ihr habt ja sicher schon seine definition von "versandkosten" gesehen:
Versandkosten: Versandkosten + Verpackung + Bearbeitungsbebühr + Internetkosten (DSL + Flat ) + Ebaykosten(fast 10 % !!!) + Benzinkosten + Personalkosten + Computernutzungkosten + Kaffekasse.

lächerlich der typ.


----------



## Neu_hier (26. Januar 2007)

Ein richtiger Spaßvogel dieser Mensch.

Er verkauft auch eine Waschmaschine:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Waschmaschine-Pr...oryZ99695QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewIte


> Die Maschine ist funktionstüchtig, lediglich wird Sie bei30 - 60 C nicht richtig heiß, bei 90 C wird die heiß??!!


funktionstüchtig, klar  

Richtig heiß diese "Waschkochmaschine" 

Edit: für die Hinreise nach Spanien könnte er sich dieses Radl schnappen, es ist auch vollgefedert, damit kommt man sicher gut über dei pyrenäen   
http://muenchen.klakoo.de/show_smal...ult&dum=2&id=caed419cd227e0464bbc9a7f265d0cf9


----------



## micha23 (26. Januar 2007)

Neu_hier schrieb:


> Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Performanc...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Das Vorderrad ist an der Gabel Öldruckgefedert und es besitzt eine 24 gang Shimano Deore LX Schaltung!!!!!

Na dann ist es den Preis alle mal wert! Ab zum Patentamt!!!

mfg micha23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (26. Januar 2007)

Den sollte man mal bei ebay melden!


----------



## hubihead (26. Januar 2007)

ist schon irgendwas passiert denn die links gehn nimma


----------



## bruckma (26. Januar 2007)

http://my.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewItem...stingType=0&ListingSort=1&PageNr=3&Catg=41876


Muss ich auch haben


----------



## outrage (26. Januar 2007)

Geht auch billiger:

http://www.banabox.de/


----------



## John Oswald (26. Januar 2007)

gibt's was neues vom "lizard-piraten"?


----------



## boedi (27. Januar 2007)

Sachen gibts...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schnellspanner-S...1QQihZ010QQcategoryZ77586QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## P.2^^ (27. Januar 2007)

lol?


----------



## mo25 (27. Januar 2007)

der lizard-Kollege sucht bestimmt grad im Baumarkt nach nem Neuen Bike, was er dann wieder als "made in USA mit High-End RST Gabel" verticken kann und am Ende wieder selber ersteigern wird...


----------



## wilson (27. Januar 2007)

P.2^^ schrieb:


> lol?



Sooooo blöd ist das doch auch nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (27. Januar 2007)

hahaha

hab mir gleich mal solche banaboxen bestellt. endlich nicht mehr der kampf, rucksack gegen banane!!!


----------



## sunboy (27. Januar 2007)

aber die schnellspanner finde ich sogar recht paktisch, in der stadt verschwinden die laufräder dann nicht so schnell...


----------



## proTECT (27. Januar 2007)

sunboy schrieb:


> aber die schnellspanner finde ich sogar recht paktisch, in der stadt verschwinden die laufräder dann nicht so schnell...


denke ich auch, aber ich zweifle bei sowas immer an der stabilität. hält denn sowas?


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Reba-R...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

mit rosette.


----------



## bad1080 (27. Januar 2007)

proTECT schrieb:


> denke ich auch, aber ich zweifle bei sowas immer an der stabilität. hält denn sowas?



klar, der dieb gibt dann deinen ausfallern den hammer, dann machts ploing, und neben fehlenden rädern haste noch ne delle in der gabel...


----------



## Neu_hier (27. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Reba-R...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> mit rosette.



Ich möcht gar nicht wissen wo die Gabel vorher steckte  *AUA*

Wobei auf diese Art und Weise spart man sich Rahmen, 
hinteres Raufrad,Kurbel.... 
DAS nenne ich Leichtbau, mehr als 4 Kilo dürfte er mit dieser Kombi nicht auf die Wage bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (27. Januar 2007)

Die Bananenbox ist klasse! Ich nehm beim Kurieren immer Äpfel und Bananen mit und muß die Bananen immer essen, bevor sie zerdetscht werden, manchmal passierts dann aber trotzdem. 
Ein Hoch auf den Erfinder .


----------



## wilson (27. Januar 2007)

bad1080 schrieb:


> klar, der dieb gibt dann deinen ausfallern den hammer, dann machts ploing, und neben fehlenden rädern haste noch ne delle in der gabel...



Na der Dieb hat neben dem Hammer sicher auch eine grosse Zange dabei um das dicke Schloss zu knacken....

Die meisten Konstruktionen gegen Diebstahl sind ja ohnehin nur dazu da, den Gelegenheitsdieb abzuschrecken.


----------



## AntiDauerzocker (27. Januar 2007)

Ich glaube neuerdings nimmt man zum Fahrräder zocken so einen kleinen Akkubetriebenen Winkelschleifer


----------



## 4XRacerPB (27. Januar 2007)

wieso neuerdings????


----------



## Enrgy (28. Januar 2007)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Die Bananenbox ist klasse!...


Gabs vor 35 Jahren schon von Jaffa in Kugelform für Orangen. Hatte den Vorteil, daß man die Dinger abends schälen konnte und am anderen Tag waren die Orangen immer noch genießbar und nicht vertrocknet. Geschweige denn evetuelle Saftmatsche im Schulranzen...


----------



## Neu_hier (28. Januar 2007)

Da versteigert jemand einen neuen Fahrradtyp ein "Montenbaik"
http://cgi.ebay.de/Montenbaik_W0QQitemZ130071666648QQihZ003QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Erscheint mir etwas merkwürdig, jemand der nicht mal Mountainbike schreiben
kann, verkauft ein einsteiger mtb mit Trinkflaschen, Satteltasche...


----------



## lemma (28. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Anstaendige-amtl...4QQihZ019QQcategoryZ47872QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

(


----------



## Piefke (28. Januar 2007)

Neu_hier schrieb:


> Da versteigert jemand einen neuen Fahrradtyp ein "Montenbaik"
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Montenbaik_W0QQitemZ130071666648QQihZ003QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Und vor allem mit "...24 Gang Feder Gabel Shimano..."


----------



## Deleted 8297 (28. Januar 2007)

Der hat´s insgesamt nicht so mit der guten Ausdrucksweise:

"Habe 8 Esszimmerstühle wegen Einrichtungswechsel zuverkaufen 3davon müsten Neu einleimen werden .die Farbe der stühle ist Terakotta"


----------



## Piefke (28. Januar 2007)

und weiter:
"Habe reststücker von einem aussenkamin 3 stück von 1 meter und 1 stück von 50 cm und 4 halteschellen der hersteller ist die firma Raab Typ DW- FU der innen durchmesser ist 180mm ist auch für feste brenstoffe.bei weideren fragen kein problem ich habe mir von der firma ein daten blatt faxen lassen."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (28. Januar 2007)

Kölle Alaaf:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-Alu-RH-Mi...7QQihZ006QQcategoryZ32509QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MaxxTBone (28. Januar 2007)

ist zwar kein fahrrad aber man stelle sich vor, man zappt durchs programm und knabbert nebenbei noch chips... mhhhmmmm lecker
http://cgi.ebay.de/original-Fernbed...ryZ77714QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Neu_hier (28. Januar 2007)

Piefke schrieb:


> Und vor allem mit "...24 Gang Feder Gabel Shimano..."



vielleicht sollte man ihm fragen wie man die Gänge bei der Gabel schaltet,
und was dann dabei passiert


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Januar 2007)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> ist zwar kein fahrrad aber man stelle sich vor, man zappt durchs programm und knabbert nebenbei noch chips... mhhhmmmm lecker
> http://cgi.ebay.de/original-Fernbed...ryZ77714QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



:kotz:  ok, das muss dann auch net sein. Nur mit Gummihandschuh!


----------



## Enrgy (28. Januar 2007)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Kölle Alaaf:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-Alu-RH-Mi...7QQihZ006QQcategoryZ32509QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ist das nicht der Anbieter, der schonmal son Stress mit nem antiken Bahnrahmen gemacht hat, von wegen "Studenten bekommen alles geschenkt" und er "mußte sich alles erarbeiten"?


----------



## norman68 (28. Januar 2007)

Na das ist doch auch mal klasse http://cgi.ebay.de/NO-POGO-CENTURIO...9QQihZ018QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ciao Norman


----------



## John Oswald (28. Januar 2007)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Die Bananenbox ist klasse! Ich nehm beim Kurieren immer Äpfel und Bananen mit und muß die Bananen immer essen, bevor sie zerdetscht werden, manchmal passierts dann aber trotzdem.
> Ein Hoch auf den Erfinder .



die box hab ich schon länger (schau mal meine fotos). ist schon praktisch (wenn auch nicht wirklich notwendig)


----------



## outrage (29. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der Anbieter, der schonmal son Stress mit nem antiken Bahnrahmen gemacht hat, von wegen "Studenten bekommen alles geschenkt" und er "mußte sich alles erarbeiten"?



Genau der ist es!


----------



## Knacki1 (29. Januar 2007)

outrage schrieb:


> Genau der ist es!



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160066774073

Auch was nettes von ihm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. Januar 2007)

Die Artikelbeschreibungen vom Scheibenrad und dem Stahlrahmen sind auch wieder erste Sahne!! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


----------



## Piefke (29. Januar 2007)

norman68 schrieb:


> Na das ist doch auch mal klasse http://cgi.ebay.de/NO-POGO-CENTURIO...9QQihZ018QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ciao Norman



Einmal nicht los geworden und mit dem gleichen Startpreis wieder eingestellt 

Edit: Hier mal die Antworten auf meine Fragen:
Welche Gabel ist in dem Bike? 
Was für ein Dämpfer ist verbaut? 
Könnte ich mit dem Bike auch Hobby-DH-Rennen bestreiten?

hi,
das dämpfungssystem ist dnm tor.na ich denke schon mein kollege hat es dafür benutzt.
mfg rico


----------



## Deleted 8297 (29. Januar 2007)

Was soll denn der Kommentar "laut ebay ohne Haftung"?

Genauso wie diese Kommentare immer, "ohne Garantie nach neuem EU-Recht"

So´n Blödsinn.


----------



## MaxxTBone (29. Januar 2007)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160066774073
> 
> Auch was nettes von ihm



mädels, die mich seite habt ihr wohl noch nicht gelesen, oder? der schlauste scheint der junge nicht zu sein. manchmal wird mir echt angst!

Hallo Ebay Gemeinde 

wir sind der Jochen aus Köln im Bundesland Rheinland im Land Europa und die Susan aus Kapstadt aus Südafrika. Der Füller Set musste leider aus dem Programm genommen werden da es ebay nicht geschaft hat binnen 5 Tagen mir die richtigen Angaben zur BTW an zu geben. Hier wird anscheinend betrogen oder bewusst die wahrheit verdreht. Richtig ist , das 19% Berechnet wurden innerhalb von ein paar Minuten , die AGBs weisen aber 15% aus. Da mich nun ein Kunde noch versucht hat an zu bellen und verlangt bei dieser Neuware einen BTW 19% und ich aber sogar nach ebay geschrieben habe ohne ANtwort noch nach Ebay USA und beides keine Antwort erhalten habe , aber schon eine Rechnung sehe ich mich gezwungen den Artikel aus dem Angebot zu streichen mit der Bemerkung falsche Angaben , welche aber nicht zu meinen Lasten gehen und ich es auch nicht auf meine Kappe nehme. Ich hoff sie han dofür verständniss. Mit sportlichem Gruss jochi
Wir haben unsere Interessen zusammen getan. Ich habe durch den Profi Radsport u.a. die Tour de Suisse , 6 Tage Rennen , Rund um Köln Radrennen , Die Friedensfahrt usw ein Interesse am Sport so. Deshalb stelle ich in Kapstadt Südafrika her folgendes Fahrradhelme , Trinkflaschen oder D`Arcs Sonnenbrillen so wie andere Kunststoffprodukte zusammen mit Deutschen Ingineuren und mit deutschen Maschienen, weil eben diese doofen scheis *********** die sich Bundestag nennen oder wie hier ja alles mutwillig in deutschland kaputt machen.  Deshalb habe ich die Firma RadsportABC.de Hier würde ich gerne mein ganzes Sportwissen , Trainerwissen , Nachwuchsförderung Tips und Ratschläge weitergeben und so dem Nachwuchs welcher ja aller unser wichstigstes gut sein sollte in Deutschland eine Chance zu bieten. 

Fragen zum Sport beantworte ich gerne Tel 0163-6385842

Diese Leute die dem kleinen Mann dann das Geld wegnehmen kommen dafür bei meiner Frau ****en und Koks kaufen in ihrem Saunaclub dem CapeTownClub.Com

Das ist also die Verbindung zwischen Köln und Kapstadt. 

Zusammen betreiben wir bald den radiosender der uns gehört zum Teil CentralFM.de 

Mit sportlichem Gruß und ganz herzlichen Grüssen an Ebay wünschen euch Jochen und Susan


----------



## MaxxTBone (29. Januar 2007)

hilfe! jetzt war ich auch noch auf dieser seite www.radsportabc.de die dem kerl gehört. wenn ihr das auch versucht, stellt die lautsprecher vorher aus!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (29. Januar 2007)

Nunja, jemand der eine Firm aufbaun möchte, sollte doch zumindest alles was er nach aussen präsentiert, auch in einer vernünftigen Art und Weise tun. Der ist doch nicht ernst zu nehmen.

Hab mir die HP mal angesehen, grausam, will nicht einer für den die Texte schreiben, allein schon aus Mitleid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (29. Januar 2007)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> hilfe! jetzt war ich auch noch auf dieser seite www.radsportabc.de die dem kerl gehört. wenn ihr das auch versucht, stellt die lautsprecher vorher aus!



Die Seite ist so was von Schei$e, dass sie entweder ein Fake ist oder der Kerl ist wirklich total hohl.


----------



## MaxxTBone (29. Januar 2007)

aus dem lebenslauf von dem typen oben auf dieser radioseite centralfm.de:
Vorherige Jobs: Radprofi (u.a. Tour de Suisse, 6-Tage-Rennen, Friedensfahrt), Hersteller von Sportartikeln und Mitarbeiter bei Rund um Köln


----------



## jola (29. Januar 2007)

Ne, den Kerl gibts wirklich. Ist keine Verarsche. Da gabs sogar schonmal einen ganzenThread über den. Halt ne, glaub das war im Rennradforum. Der Link dazu müssteaber auch in diesem Ebay-Thread sein. War nämlich schonmal ein Artikel von ihm hier. Da hatte er irgendwelche Bahnräder vertickt.


----------



## Neu_hier (29. Januar 2007)

> Es werden Schwänze in die Kammera gehalten und Schwanzgrössen gemessen ob diese in eine Trinkflasche passen. Am Ende der Sendung basteln die Negerin und der perverse SM Natursektliebhaber noch eine Trinkflaschenerfindung wo er in die Trinkflasche pisst und Sie die Trinkflasche mit einer Luftpumpe aufpumpt und zu explosion bringt. Die Flasche explodiert, beide sind voll mit pisse und freuen sich über Ihre neue Erfindung die Turbo Pisse Flasche. Diese Erfindung schlagen Sie dann sofort diesem Hirni Radfahrer mit dem RC Adler Köln Trikot vor zum ausprobieren.


   
Der Kerl ist echt heiß


----------



## gmozi (29. Januar 2007)

lemma schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Anstaendige-amtl...4QQihZ019QQcategoryZ47872QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> (



Endlos geil


----------



## Enrgy (29. Januar 2007)

Geht mal auf seiner Seit runter und klickt auf das Bild über "Kapstadt live"....seine Olle scheint wohl echt nen Puff zu betreiben.... 

PS: ich schäme mich, nur 20km von diesem Volltrottel entfernt zu wohnen...


----------



## Nothing85 (29. Januar 2007)

CMP+ShiverSc


----------



## boedi (30. Januar 2007)

Falls jemand ein Geschenk für sein Kind braucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Lerntafel-Ich-pu...QQihZ004QQcategoryZ126499QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lopid (30. Januar 2007)

Man beachte den letzten Satz der Beschreibung ... das hat ja noch ein bischen Zeit ...


----------



## waldpflug (30. Januar 2007)

Piefke schrieb:


> Die Seite ist so was von Schei$e, dass sie entweder ein Fake ist oder der Kerl ist wirklich total hohl.



Ich glaube der einfach nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank... also sowas... der Glaubt er wird von sowas auch noch Millionär... echt Mitleidenswert...

Auch n paar lustige Auktionen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Hongkonger-Luftg...50QQihZ007QQcategoryZ2384QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und zum entspannen...
http://cgi.ebay.de/HASSLICH-alter-F...ryZ54231QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit of Dirt (30. Januar 2007)

lopid schrieb:


> Man beachte den letzten Satz der Beschreibung ... das hat ja noch ein bischen Zeit ...




Also bei uns steht der Weihnachtsbaum am 24. Februar ja nicht mehr...


----------



## wookie (30. Januar 2007)

Spirit of Dirt schrieb:


> Also bei uns steht der Weihnachtsbaum am 24. Februar ja nicht mehr...



meiner steht schon seit mitte dezember


----------



## Beerchen (30. Januar 2007)

wookie schrieb:


> meiner steht schon seit mitte dezember


Priapismus ???


----------



## Exekuhtot (30. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-E...8QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich hoffe der Rahmen ist vorher schon defekt gewesen. 
Sieht allerdings zu neu aus................ zum heulen.


----------



## friesengeist70 (30. Januar 2007)

lopid schrieb:


> Man beachte den letzten Satz der Beschreibung ... das hat ja noch ein bischen Zeit ...



wieso? dann muss er das gebot doch nur ein wenig     verlängern


----------



## waldpflug (30. Januar 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Priapismus ???



Das ist echt ne super Antwort auf sein Thread.... TOTLACH


----------



## trick_forever (31. Januar 2007)

ÜBERSCHRIFT !!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Praezisionswaage-Analysewaage-Laborwaage-Kokswaage_W0QQitemZ250076441417QQihZ015QQcategoryZ70342QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Knacki1 (31. Januar 2007)

_für die kleinen Mengen Gras oder in große Würfel gepreßt die Waage

wird Euch die richtige Menge ansagen !!!_


----------



## Neu_hier (31. Januar 2007)

Wenn die Waage so toll ist wieso verkauft er sie? Geschäftsaufgabe wegen Razzia ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (31. Januar 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Priapismus ???



LOL, quelle Wikipedia:

Der berühmte Geiger Niccolò Paganini litt an einer Dauererektion, die schon vom bloßen Anblick einer Frau ausgelöst wurde. Paganini begab sich daraufhin in Behandlung des Arztes Samuel Hahnemann, musste diese Behandlung jedoch nach einem Annäherungsversuch an dessen Ehefrau abbrechen.


----------



## andy1 (31. Januar 2007)

tolles Giant  - Bike:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GIANT-SHIMANO-MAGURA-ROCK-SHOX_W0QQitemZ110086202646

VERKAUFE MEIN SCHÖNES GIANT BIKE-


----------



## Exekuhtot (31. Januar 2007)

Wusstest du nicht das GT die Abkürzung von Giant ist ........ ^^


----------



## Nothing85 (31. Januar 2007)

3700â¬ is ja glatt ein schnÃ¤pchen


----------



## Exekuhtot (31. Januar 2007)

Die denken echt die Leute bei ebay wÃ¤ren alle dumm, 3700â¬? DafÃ¼r hat man vor drei Jahren schon ein ultra High-End hardtail bekommen....
Echt sowas sollte man sofort rausnehmen.


----------



## fone (31. Januar 2007)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> CMP+ShiverSc




und jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojolintzi (31. Januar 2007)

irgendwie.... ungewöhnlich...
http://cgi.ebay.de/16-Zoll-Mountenb...3QQihZ017QQcategoryZ81666QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bad1080 (31. Januar 2007)

Alter von 3-8 Jahren


----------



## Hellspawn (31. Januar 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> tolles Giant  - Bike:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GIANT-SHIMANO-MAGURA-ROCK-SHOX_W0QQitemZ110086202646
> 
> VERKAUFE MEIN SCHÖNES GIANT BIKE-



ein GT ist das aber auch nicht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2007)

Also ich finde diese Preisverwerfungen bei E-Bay auch immer wieder lustig.

Hier vertickt jemand eine Speedhub-Anleitung und das Höchstgebot ist bisher 10,50 Euro (zzgl. 1,45 Euro Vesand).

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rohloff-Anleitung-Handbuch-Neu-speedhub-500-14-deutsch_W0QQitemZ180080651112QQihZ008QQcategoryZ77611QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Die UVP von Rohloff für die Anleitung ist 4 Euro und man kann es im I-Net neu schon für 3,80 Euro (natürlich ebenfalls zzgl. Versand) erwerben.


----------



## Parsival (1. Februar 2007)

Das ist richtig dreist, obwohl 
28 Zoll wird ja ausdrücklich erwähnt.
Warum er die Mäntel wohl nur beilegen will und nicht montiert...
ELEMENT RACE incl. Marzocchi Z1 Free Ride 28 Zoll


----------



## Burgmaster (1. Februar 2007)

SCHAUT EUCH DAS MAL AN!!!      http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrad-fahren-gu...8QQihZ016QQcategoryZ93169QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted 8297 (1. Februar 2007)

Der weiß, wie er sein Rad in Szene zu setzen hat.


----------



## Knacki1 (1. Februar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bild-onne-Name_W...oryZ7519QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Kucken Selbst !

LOOOL Sachma wieviel Fahrräder hat der den bitte schon verkauft eh XD


----------



## Enrgy (1. Februar 2007)

Viktor kommen frisch Ukraine, Rad nix mehr brauche, fahrt gez Harzvier...


----------



## nosaint77 (1. Februar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schaltwerk-custo...5QQihZ011QQcategoryZ77611QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Das nur ehrenvolle Handarbeit durchgeführt wird, ist nicht zu übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (1. Februar 2007)

Oh mein Gott! Wer braucht nen gepimptes Deore Schaltwerk!

Der hat bestimmt zu Weihnachten nen Dremel geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## Piefke (1. Februar 2007)

"Das Schaltwerk mit dem groÃen Loch, der Teillackierung und der glatten oberflÃ¤che war vorher ein Shimano Deore!!! Diese wiegt jetzt 110g weniger als vorher und ist damit ca. so schwer wie ein Simano XT Schaltwerk, welches wesentlich mehr kostet!"

Warum sollte ich mir fÃ¼r 40 â¬ plus Versand ein Deore-Schaltwerk (was neu auch 25 â¬ kostet) zu einem XT-Schaltwerk pimpen lassen, wenn ein neues XT 39,90 â¬ kostet???


----------



## rex_sl (2. Februar 2007)

also das mach ich ja mit ner flex professioneller. echt krass son type bei ebay.


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. Februar 2007)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Schaltwerk-custo...5QQihZ011QQcategoryZ77611QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Das nur ehrenvolle Handarbeit durchgeführt wird, ist nicht zu übersehen



Die Qualität ist ja auch den Bildern schon zu erkennen. Da sieht ja ein Kratzer nach einem Sturz profesioneller aus....

Ja und hinschicken soll man sein Schaltwerk dazu auch noch, also nix mit "Neuem", und das macht die Sache nicht billiger...


----------



## kletteraffe (2. Februar 2007)

muha - das sind die 1-Euro-Jobs 
40 Arbeitsstunden / 40 Euro = 1 (entspricht auch einem ÖttingerBier / Stunde)


----------



## chris_f (2. Februar 2007)

Der is wohl nich mehr ganz knusprig! Man kann an solchen Teilen doch nich einfach ohne Sinn und Verstand Material wegnehmen. Mit Statik, Materialkunde und Festigkeitslehre hat ders wohl nich...

Vielleicht sollte man den mal anmailen, und fragen wie es mit der Haftung bei seiner Dienstleistung aussieht. Wer zahlt, wenn so n Ding reißt/bricht und sich jemand was bricht?


----------



## Enrgy (2. Februar 2007)

chris_f schrieb:


> Der is wohl nich mehr ganz knusprig! Man kann an solchen Teilen doch nich einfach ohne Sinn und Verstand Material wegnehmen. Mit Statik, Materialkunde und Festigkeitslehre hat ders wohl nich...


...glaubst du im Ernst, daß bei Shimano da jemand nachgrechnet hat, ob die Kraft des Schaltzugs das Parallelogramm abreißt? 
Geh mal ins Leichtbauforum, da sind haufenweise solche Kunstwerke zu bestaunen. Schlitz gefräst hier, Loch gebohrt dort, Aluschrauben und Carbon an allen Orten. Ich sags mal so - wäre das bei ebay schön mit der Fräse gemacht und nicht aus der hohlen Hand geflext, wären die Kommentare sicherlich anders.


----------



## bad1080 (2. Februar 2007)

> ...glaubst du im Ernst, daß bei Shimano da jemand nachgrechnet hat, ob die Kraft des Schaltzugs das Parallelogramm abreißt?



nein, die bauen die teile natürlich so wie grob übern sack gepeilt, merkt man doch wenn man sie fährt...


----------



## Deleted 8297 (2. Februar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/FSA-Carbon-Kurbe...20QQihZ008QQcategoryZ9201QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mal wieder über den groben UVP gelacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (2. Februar 2007)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> muha - das sind die 1-Euro-Jobs
> 40 Arbeitsstunden / 40 Euro = 1 (entspricht auch einem ÖttingerBier / Stunde)



Bin auch im grossen E drübergestolpert , und der Typ will für so ein  Scheiss auch noch Geld  absolut lachhaft sowas schaff ich auch selber mit viel Alk in der Birne und ner Flex


----------



## rex_sl (2. Februar 2007)

ich frag mich nur wie er es schafft für 2 schnitte mit der flex 40 stunden zu brauchen.


----------



## Piefke (3. Februar 2007)

Piefke schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich mir für 40  plus Versand ein Deore-Schaltwerk (was neu auch 25  kostet) zu einem XT-Schaltwerk pimpen lassen, wenn ein neues XT 39,90  kostet???



Diese Frage habe ich dem Verkäufer mal gestellt, heir die Antwort:
"Es ist halt nur vom Gewicht wie ein XT Schaltwerk! 
Optisch ist es einzigartig und individuell!!!Könnte auch mehr oder weniger verlangen...bin der einzige der so etwas macht! 
Genau durchlesen und überlegen!"


----------



## bad1080 (3. Februar 2007)

> Genau durchlesen und überlegen!



Das ist doch mal ein vernünftiger Kommentar, nur nichts überstürzen... 

Wenigstens erzählt er nicht, dass man am besten schnell zugreifen sollte, weil alles einzelstücke und totale Raritäten sind...


----------



## Deleted 25931 (4. Februar 2007)

nicht Ebay aber hier aus´m Bikemarkt

Da will wohl einer die Leute verarschen. Sieht mir aus wie ´nen Drössiger Fr oder Fatmodul xyz. Aber nicht wie ein Stinker-Rahmen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=39247&sort=1&cat=last1&page=2


----------



## godshavedaqueen (4. Februar 2007)

ich denke auch, es ist kein stinky - das sind doch glaub ich, abgestützte eingelenker, das bike des Angebots st aber ein viergelenker. 

Naja, tolle methode.... (wobei der preis ja eigentlich ok ist, aber wer weis, was noch ni stimmt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappfallscheib (4. Februar 2007)

Hm........

Original

Das ist der gleiche Rahmen. Das im Shop ist definitiv kein Kona.


----------



## Nothing85 (4. Februar 2007)

einfach mal den kunden antexten würd mich ja mal interessieren was er dazu sagt!!!


----------



## The Offspring (4. Februar 2007)

hab die anzeige jetzt einfach mal gemeldet - mal sehen was nun kommt.


----------



## tbird (4. Februar 2007)

hm...sehr komisch


----------



## feld 05 (4. Februar 2007)

Burgmaster schrieb:


> SCHAUT EUCH DAS MAL AN!!!      http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrad-fahren-gu...8QQihZ016QQcategoryZ93169QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




schaut euch von dem anbieter mal das Angebot mit dem Modelltruck an echt zum Totlachen!!!!


----------



## The Offspring (4. Februar 2007)

also ich hab den verkäufer mal eben kontaktiert ....

er meinte darauf hin , dass er nur wissen wollte, wie wertvoll andere leute das bike schätzen 

als ich daraufhin wissen wollte wieso er denn falsche angaben gemacht hätte, und es ja so keinen sinn hätte viel ihm wohl nix mehr ein, beleidigte mich und packte mich auf die ignore


----------



## The Offspring (4. Februar 2007)

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=1960viktor

ich hab irgendwie das gefühl,dass der alle bikesklaut...kein mensch hat soviele bahnhofsräder...


----------



## Jeff Lenosky (4. Februar 2007)

The Offspring schrieb:


> http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=1960viktor
> 
> ich hab irgendwie das gefühl,dass der alle bikesklaut...kein mensch hat soviele bahnhofsräder...



Man sollte den mal bei eBay melden.... ist schon ziemlich auffällig!


----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2007)

The Offspring schrieb:


> http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=1960viktor
> 
> ich hab irgendwie das gefÃ¼hl,dass der alle bikesklaut...kein mensch hat soviele bahnhofsrÃ¤der...



Kann durchaus sein, in KÃ¶ln gibts da genug Material und Standorte an S-BahnhÃ¶fen etc.
HÃ¤ufig sind solche "Bahnhofsschlampen" auch nicht mit letzter Konsequenz gesichert, weil vielleicht selbst nur fÃ¼r 30â¬ erworben.
Wenn er nun, wie ein KÃ¤ufer behauptet, die Dinger zerlegt und bunt wieder zusammenbaut, findet man sein Rad nie wieder.
Ich kann mir das gut vorstellen, nach dem Motto "Kleinvieh macht auch Mist". Er macht ja doch ca 20â¬ Schnitt pro Rad, dafÃ¼r geht kaum jemand zur Polizei und die sieht ja schon bei richtig teuren geklauten Bikes keinen Handlungsbedarf. Also machen die hier schonmal garnix. Wenn man das Pack erwischt -HÃ¤nde abhacken und mit dem nÃ¤chsten GÃ¼terzug zurÃ¼ck hinter den Ural!


----------



## Der Hofnarr (4. Februar 2007)

Frage:
Was ist eine kettenplatte?

Antwort:
http://cgi.ebay.de/RITCHEY-Kettenpl...QQihZ011QQcategoryZ100243QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

~freu~


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossSepp (4. Februar 2007)

Der Hofnarr schrieb:


> Frage:
> Was ist eine kettenplatte?
> 
> Antwort:
> ...



Hauptsache schön angerichtet...


----------



## Aceface (5. Februar 2007)

feld 05 schrieb:


> schaut euch von dem anbieter mal das Angebot mit dem Modelltruck an echt zum Totlachen!!!!




Dieße Aute brauchen kein Reklammen..


----------



## John Oswald (5. Februar 2007)

Der Hofnarr schrieb:


> Frage:
> Was ist eine kettenplatte?



was leckeres zum essen, oder?


----------



## mischuwi (5. Februar 2007)

Für alle, die den Frühling nicht mehr abwarten können !

Bei diesen Bremsbelägen ist einer dabei:  

Bremsbeläge gegen Winterdepressionen
Was lernen wir daraus? Man sollte sich nicht blind auf die Übersetzungsroboter verlassen.


----------



## Beck103 (5. Februar 2007)

rocky mountain Kulli Ständer 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-Element-TSC-19-5-2006-Modell_W0QQitemZ260081436428QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Februar 2007)

Beck103 schrieb:


> rocky mountain Kulli Ständer .....



War ein paar Post eher schon mal, aber trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Beck103 (5. Februar 2007)

upsi  sorry


----------



## Magger (5. Februar 2007)

"Nach wie vor fällt ein Pedersen-Rad durch seinen ungewöhnlichen Rahmen aus dem Rahmen. Das Freizeitgerät für Individualisten."

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=004&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=140081689493&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Piefke (5. Februar 2007)

The Offspring schrieb:


> also ich hab den verkäufer mal eben kontaktiert ....
> 
> er meinte darauf hin , dass er nur wissen wollte, wie wertvoll andere leute das bike schätzen
> 
> als ich daraufhin wissen wollte wieso er denn falsche angaben gemacht hätte, und es ja so keinen sinn hätte viel ihm wohl nix mehr ein, beleidigte mich und packte mich auf die ignore



Ich hab den auch mal angemailt, hier mal ein Auszug aus der Antwort:
"Alle neuen Konas sind Viergelenker!!! Das neue Stinky und das Stab Deluxe auch!!!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Februar 2007)

Was hast an dem Petersen auszusetzen? Im Gegenteil, schaut noch sehr gut aus.


----------



## nosaint77 (5. Februar 2007)

Wieder so´ne eigenwillige Konstruktion...

http://cgi.ebay.de/FAHR-MIT-Anhaeng...1QQihZ002QQcategoryZ85042QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Magger (5. Februar 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Was hast an dem Petersen auszusetzen? Im Gegenteil, schaut noch sehr gut aus.



Ich habe nichts dran auszusetzen, ich finde es nur kurios, und deshalb gehört es in den Thread.


----------



## nosaint77 (5. Februar 2007)

Jeff Lenosky schrieb:


> Man sollte den mal bei eBay melden.... ist schon ziemlich auffällig!



Noch dazu die enge Geschäftsbeziehung mit...

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=michaylo2006

Liegt doch sofort auf der Hand, das der den 2.Account zum pushen nimmt.


----------



## bad1080 (6. Februar 2007)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Liegt doch sofort auf der Hand, das der den 2.Account zum pushen nimmt.



wieso? nur weil der käufer und der käufer beide schon nicht mehr wussten wer nun eigentlich der käufer war? ggg



> Sehr gutte Kaufer!		Käufer  1960viktor( 68) 		 07.12.06 15:40		190058353879



nein, omg ich bin zu hohl, der macht natürlich eigenwerbung! LOL!!!



Piefke schrieb:


> Ich hab den auch mal angemailt, hier mal ein Auszug aus der Antwort:
> "Alle neuen Konas sind Viergelenker!!! Das neue Stinky und das Stab Deluxe auch!!!"



der ist auch gut der typ... kannst ihm ja mal ne mail mit der hp von kona schicken...


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (7. Februar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Zeitfahr-Sattel-...ryZ15529QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Die Uhr für leichtbauer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (7. Februar 2007)

XTR_Chris_XTR schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Zeitfahr-Sattel-...ryZ15529QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Die Uhr für leichtbauer...



so ein ticken im hintern ist mal was anderes


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Februar 2007)

Nicht kurios, aber traurig:
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Kurbel-RACE-...oryZ9201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Enrgy (7. Februar 2007)

...Kernschrott...


----------



## fatboy (8. Februar 2007)

Die Preisvorstellung ist aber auch ein wenig daneben...
Müßte doch ca. aus 2003 sein, das Canyon, oder?


http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Grand-Can...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kaspersack (8. Februar 2007)

fatboy schrieb:


> Die Preisvorstellung ist aber auch ein wenig daneben...
> Müßte doch ca. aus 2003 sein, das Canyon, oder?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Grand-Can...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Man überlege mal, was man jetzt bei Canyon für das Geld bekommt  

MfG, Seb


----------



## sunboy (8. Februar 2007)

so muss ein dämpfer aussehen!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Air-Shox-Daempfe...QQihZ001QQcategoryZ100246QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## theLastTemplar (9. Februar 2007)

mal ein ganz extravaganter rahmen 
Artikelnummer: 230086159116


----------



## ILJA (9. Februar 2007)

hier der link dazu http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...from=R8&satitle=230086159116&category0=&fvi=1

...das ist nich extravagant, das ding ist extrem geil!


----------



## Exekuhtot (9. Februar 2007)

Ich finde auch, sieht edel aus.


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Februar 2007)

"Beachcruiser"  

"..from Poland ..... 20km from deutsch border"  

"...English only please!"  

Klar fahr ich nach Polen und hol mir den Rahmen da ab.  

Im Ernst, der Rahmen ist geil, aber der Rest des Angebot... naja, ich weis nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (9. Februar 2007)

Kaum gestohlen, schon in Polen?!


----------



## [email protected] (9. Februar 2007)

Nix gegen Polen!  

Die haben den Triathlon erfunden, zu Fuss zum Schwimmbad und mit dem Rad zurück


----------



## stephaneagle (9. Februar 2007)

bocki schrieb:


> Nix gegen Polen!
> 
> Die haben den Triathlon erfunden, zu Fuss zum Schwimmbad und mit dem Rad zurück


----------



## erkan1984 (10. Februar 2007)

für 400 euro ein echtes schnäppchen
http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-MTB-neu-26-Bike-24-Gang-Shimano-22-Zoll-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ300078151366QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## proTECT (10. Februar 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> für 400 euro ein echtes schnäppchen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-MTB-neu-26-Bike-24-Gang-Shimano-22-Zoll-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ300078151366QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ach du sch was ist denn das? soll das so nen gt rahmen mit carbonsitzdom nachstellen? das sieht ja krank aus


----------



## dioXxide (11. Februar 2007)

Sieht eher aus als wenn irgendwelche alten Träger recycled wurden...


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. Februar 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> für 400 euro ein echtes schnäppchen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-MTB-neu-26-Bike-24-Gang-Shimano-22-Zoll-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ300078151366QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Schon phantastisch das DAS Teil immer wieder auftaucht! :kotz:


----------



## Seiffer (11. Februar 2007)

uhhhhhh, und dann 400 â¬. FÃ¼r MÃ¼ll. Wer kauft sowas furchtbares.


----------



## speedy_j (11. Februar 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> "Beachcruiser"
> 
> "..from Poland ..... 20km from deutsch border"
> 
> ...



auf mich macht er eher einen anständigen eindruck. lässt sich sogar rahmen aus den staaten schicken.
angebot und der rest waren vollkommen ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (11. Februar 2007)

es gibt welche:
http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=ts-onlineshop24&iid=300078151366&ssPageName=VIP:feedback:2:de

"kenducky" z.B.


----------



## jojolintzi (11. Februar 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> für 400 euro ein echtes schnäppchen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-MTB-neu-26-B...6QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


lool, schaut ma in den seinen shop rein! da gibts sogar ne big hit nachmache!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-MTB-neu-26-Z...0825458QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30745QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Rockrider (11. Februar 2007)

man kann ihn ja schweißen lassen 
http://cgi.ebay.de/corratec-bump-ma...0QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KnAllTüTe (11. Februar 2007)

kennt jemand ne Manitou Shiver dc ? http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Bike-Al...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (11. Februar 2007)

JA ???????????


----------



## KnAllTüTe (11. Februar 2007)

X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:


> JA ???????????



also ich kenn nur ne marzocchi shiver dc und ne manitou dorado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fundriver (11. Februar 2007)

cooler corratec rahmen.... von der haltbarkeit wird er ja nicht beeinflust, hielt vor dem schnitt sicherlich genauso viel aus wie danach


----------



## Jeff Lenosky (11. Februar 2007)

Rockrider" data-source="post: 3436597"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Rockrider schrieb:


> man kann ihn ja schweißen lassen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/corratec-bump-ma...0QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Wieso schneidet man in einen Rahmen???


----------



## Seiffer (11. Februar 2007)

Weil's vielleicht wirklich ein Test- / Prototyp-Rahmen ist, den man (corratec) nicht verkaufen kann / will. 

Somit wird kein Rahmen, sondern ein Ausstellungsstück verkauft (ggf. wegen Produkthaftung)


----------



## Enrgy (11. Februar 2007)

Hat wohl bei Corratec einer in der Schrottkiste gewühlt...


----------



## mightyEx (11. Februar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Focus-Wihstler-F...3QQihZ014QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Vielleicht nicht gerade super kurios aber für mich suspekt genug den Artikel hier mal zu posten. Vermisst jemand evtl. sein Whistler ?!


----------



## thaper (12. Februar 2007)

die corratec bump machine sin alle gebrochen... kumpl hat dann den 07er wegen des bruchs bekommen.... kulant sind se aber weiß net was aus dem 07er geworden ist , hat ihn verkauft...


----------



## chakamoto (12. Februar 2007)

mightyEx schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Focus-Wihstler-F...3QQihZ014QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Vielleicht nicht gerade super kurios aber für mich suspekt genug den Artikel hier mal zu posten. Vermisst jemand evtl. sein Whistler ?!



rofl - Was Drogen alles so aus einem Menschen machen...


----------



## terasventus (12. Februar 2007)

@mightyEx

....sclimmer Typ..wie/was er schreibt..
wenn aber Diebstahl-->Rad war abgestellt, nat. ohne Sattel,danach hat der Verkäufer einen Sattel auf die schnelle  drangeschraubt und dass er nicht der Besitzer von dem Bike ist/Nie Rad fährt sieht man an der schiefen Position des Sattels.. 
könnte sein,oder?


----------



## sitzpickel (12. Februar 2007)

Hab ich hier einen neuen Gabeltrend verschlafen? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...from=R8&satitle=300079766365&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## terasventus (12. Februar 2007)

aha....die richtige IP ausgelesen...schon mal nicht schlecht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenschoner (12. Februar 2007)

sitzpickel schrieb:


> Hab ich hier einen neuen Gabeltrend verschlafen?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...from=R8&satitle=300079766365&category0=&fvi=1



Das ist eine High-End-*FSB*-Gabel    (*Front Side Back* )

Es soll versierte Mechaniker geben, welche solche Gabeln "downgraden" können. Ist aber sicher ein teurer Spaß!


----------



## bernd_andre (13. Februar 2007)

Magura Juli *Big*!!!!

Model 06 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Julie-BIG...oryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

Habe ich was nicht mitbekommen???  
Gruß 
Bernd


----------



## Marcel79 (13. Februar 2007)

Hat dem mal einer geschrieben, dass die Gabel verkehrt herum ist ??


----------



## Hellspawn (13. Februar 2007)

bernd_andre schrieb:


> Magura Juli *Big*!!!!
> 
> Model 06
> 
> ...



sieht wohl so aus. Die Big ist eine Discbrake für Spezialanwendungen von Magura:
http://www.industrie.magura.com/german/news_und_specials/news_second.htm


----------



## schrammelhammel (13. Februar 2007)

ha ha

da wird wohl der schund vom ex-freund verhökert.

Sehr gut ist auch die Anmerkung in der BEschreibungsbox, dass es auch an UFOs passt.


----------



## norman68 (13. Februar 2007)

Marcel79 schrieb:


> Hat dem mal einer geschrieben, dass die Gabel verkehrt herum ist ??



Ja hab ich hab aber noch keine Antwort bekommen.

Ciao Norman


----------



## Enrgy (13. Februar 2007)

Antwort von Dagmar wird wahrscheinlich lauten: Hat mein Radhändler extra so für mich angepasst, er sagt es ist eine verstellbare Gabel...


----------



## outrage (13. Februar 2007)

sitzpickel schrieb:


> Hab ich hier einen neuen Gabeltrend verschlafen?



Neu ist das nicht. Gibts inzwischen auch im Baumarkt:


----------



## zeitweiser (13. Februar 2007)

Kurzer Radstand
Ideal für Hillclimb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friesengeist70 (13. Februar 2007)

vielleicht ist's ja auch nen kunstfahrrad, mit schaltung


----------



## dortmund biker (13. Februar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Rock-Shox-Jud...QQihZ002QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Ich finds sehr teuer...


----------



## Exekuhtot (13. Februar 2007)

Auf neue alte Gabeln wird meistens viel geboten, ich spekuliere mit meiner FSX auch drauf^^


----------



## salzbrezel (13. Februar 2007)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Rock-Shox-Judy...QQcmdZViewItem
> Ich finds sehr teuer...



1" macht sie Sache wohl so interessant. Federgabeln sind ja kaum noch in diesem Maß zu bekommen.

Gruß...


----------



## Piefke (13. Februar 2007)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Rock-Shox-Jud...QQihZ002QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Ich finds sehr teuer...



Ich auch, 100  für den Schrott


----------



## vertex98 (13. Februar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nishiki-Timbuk-Trekkingrad-Rahmen-54-cm-NEU_W0QQitemZ280082376484QQihZ018QQcategoryZ9199QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wow, feiner Geschaeftssinn...die Teile wurden letzte Woche bei einem Versender (kann mich nicht erinnern wo, vielleicht helfen die Photos weiter...) fuer die Haelfte vom Sofort-Preis verschleudert...der potentielle Kaeufer wird sich beim Betrachten der auf Wunsch mitgelieferten Rechnung auch denken:"Verdammt!!!"

Will aber nicht meckern...sondern von diesem grandiosen Beispiel von Opportunismus versuchen zu lernen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr_rolf (14. Februar 2007)

Total prima erhaltenes Cannondale-Team-Rad, (vielleicht) original mit allen Sponsoren-Aufklebern. Bestimmt irre schnell....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale_W0QQitemZ140085386940QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## wookie (14. Februar 2007)

herr_rolf schrieb:


> Total prima erhaltenes Cannondale-Team-Rad, (vielleicht) original mit allen Sponsoren-Aufklebern. Bestimmt irre schnell....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale_W0QQitemZ140085386940QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




_Der Rahmen endspricht ung. Groesse M.
Bei dem Rahmen weiss ich nicht 100% ob er von Cannondale ist.Aber dennoch ein sehr guter leichter Rahmen.Ohne Risse und nur im Stadtbereicht benutzt.
Das Rad ist in einem super Zustand ich gebe es ungern her._

Solche Schweißnähte hätte sich Cannondale nie erlaubt. *G*


----------



## VISION311 (14. Februar 2007)

_...Selbst beklebt mit Sponsoren..._

Das Teil muss irre schwer sein!


----------



## AmmuNation (14. Februar 2007)

schrammelhammel schrieb:


> ha ha
> 
> da wird wohl der schund vom ex-freund verhökert.
> 
> Sehr gut ist auch die Anmerkung in der BEschreibungsbox, dass es auch an UFOs passt.



Von der sieht man immer wieder was.. Ritchey Teile etc 

Warum Fotografiert die das immer auf nem Früchteteller???


----------



## proTECT (14. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Von der sieht man immer wieder was.. Ritchey Teile etc
> 
> Warum Fotografiert die das immer auf nem Früchteteller???


sieht leckerer aus


----------



## AmmuNation (14. Februar 2007)

Dann lass dir die V-Brake und das Kettenblatt schmecken.


----------



## tomasius (14. Februar 2007)

Kurios, aber auch traurig (Grund des Bruchschadens)  






http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-E...5QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## vertex98 (15. Februar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Race-Face-Thermo-SP-Steuersatz-1-1-8-Zoll-118g_W0QQitemZ200079265647QQihZ010QQcategoryZ100249QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Koennt ich mir eigentlich glatt fuers Trekkingbike zulegen. Da ist naemlich bloss ne Starrgabel dran...


----------



## Marcel79 (15. Februar 2007)

Was ist da jetzt so kurios an dem Steuersatz? Übersehe ich was?


----------



## Deleted61137 (15. Februar 2007)

Naja...der hat halt 80mm Federweg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel79 (15. Februar 2007)

Oooh ja, das ist ja geil, den kauf ich mir und dann hab ich 210 mm


----------



## vertex98 (15. Februar 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Naja...der hat halt 80mm Federweg!



Danke!


----------



## Sash (16. Februar 2007)

Achtet mal auf das Rechnungsdatum! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Smart-HID-ASDF-7...ryZ22558QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Februar 2007)

Hm, naja, klassiger Dreckfuhler. Auf der Rechnung sieht man das es der 06.12.2006 um 11:23:56 war. 

Aber man kann ihn ja mal nach seiner Zeitreise fragen...


----------



## Enrgy (16. Februar 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Aber man kann ihn ja mal nach seiner Zeitreise fragen...


Da man bei Zeitreisen immer schneller als Lichtgeschwindigeit ist, kann er die Lampe natürlich nicht mehr gebrauchen...Eindeutiger Fehlkauf!


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Februar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Da man bei Zeitreisen immer schneller als Lichtgeschwindigeit ist, kann er die Lampe natürlich nicht mehr gebrauchen...Eindeutiger Fehlkauf!



Kacke, hast auch wieder Recht!


----------



## Sash (16. Februar 2007)

quatsch, die lampe ist klasse, leuchtet halt dann nur nach hinten!


----------



## minni_futzi (16. Februar 2007)

ich glaub ich muss mich gleich übergeben...  storck @ bucht :kotz:


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Februar 2007)

minni_futzi schrieb:


> ich glaub ich muss mich gleich übergeben...  storck @ bucht :kotz:



Was hat der mit dem Schaltwerk gemacht, oder hat er eine unsichtbare Kette?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrammelhammel (17. Februar 2007)

nette Sitzhaltung für den bequemen Downhill-Ritt


----------



## erkan1984 (17. Februar 2007)

minni_futzi schrieb:


> ich glaub ich muss mich gleich übergeben...  storck @ bucht :kotz:



jupp Kotzen ist gut.

ich würde mit dem Ding nich fahren, ich meine ich habe keine Ahnung, aber sicher steht in der Anleitung oder in den Hinweisen zum Rad sone kleine Skizze mit max. Vorbauspacehöhe und das sind bei meinem Alu Rahmen 3cm.
Man überlege mal die Hebelkraft auf den Gabelschaft, wenn der nich abreist.
Man kann noch wetten machen, was Abreißt, ob der Gabelschaft bricht oder der Vorbau oder gleich Der Rahmen am Übergang Steuerrohr-Oberrohr


----------



## free-for-ride (19. Februar 2007)

ja nee is klar, nicht bike aber tortzdem....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ducati-Spende-Bewertung-Armer-Student-Motorrad-fahrer_W0QQitemZ140086966634QQihZ004QQcategoryZ40840QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## John Oswald (19. Februar 2007)

ahäm, ich hätt gern ein specialized enduro.


----------



## goticusrex (19. Februar 2007)

Also 2  hat er schon bekommen. Geht doch !!!


----------



## boedi (19. Februar 2007)

soso, Schalthebel also...

http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-XTR-SCHA...0QQihZ013QQcategoryZ77613QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppumba (19. Februar 2007)

geil, die muss ich haben ^^
sieht bestimmt gut aus am lenker


----------



## Deleted 11242 (19. Februar 2007)

Hier, ein "Wettbewerbs Freestyle BMX"
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cycletool-Wettbe...5431998QQihZ015QQcategoryZ22559QQcmdZViewItem

Das schlimme ist der Händler kommt auch aus meiner Stadt


----------



## swirrl (19. Februar 2007)

KnorzForx schrieb:


> Hier, ein "Wettbewerbs Freestyle BMX"
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cycletool-Wettbe...5431998QQihZ015QQcategoryZ22559QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Das schlimme ist der Händler kommt auch aus meiner Stadt




für sowas gehört denen doch links und rechts eine geklatscht


----------



## seppumba (19. Februar 2007)

> für sowas gehört denen doch links und rechts eine geklatscht



bitte nicht hauen, aber ich hab in der beschreibung jetzt keinen fehler entdecken können. ich habe 0 ahnung von bmx-bikes...was genau an diesemangebot ist so dreist?


----------



## Exekuhtot (19. Februar 2007)

Es als High End anzupreisen.


----------



## ><Imperator>< (19. Februar 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Hm, naja, klassiger Dreckfuhler. Auf der Rechnung sieht man das es der 06.12.2006 um 11:23:56 war.
> 
> Aber man kann ihn ja mal nach seiner Zeitreise fragen...



Kapier ich nicht? 
man kann doch so ne lampe am 6.dezember um kurz vor halb 12 kaufen, doer täusch ich mich da?


----------



## Exekuhtot (19. Februar 2007)

@boedi: Die Schalthebel sind echt genial, aber warum 3? Ich dachte immer man braucht 4? Also 4 kettenblätter vorne und für Hinten dann 5 oder nicht oder so?


----------



## seppumba (19. Februar 2007)

er hat als rechnungsdatum aber den 6.12.*2007* angegeben.
wir haben grad mal den 19.2. 2007...das bedeutet er hat die lampe erst in 10 Monaten gekauft ^^


----------



## bad1080 (19. Februar 2007)

boedi schrieb:


> soso, Schalthebel also...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-XTR-SCHA...0QQihZ013QQcategoryZ77613QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



genau, einen für die vr-bremse, einen für die hr-bremse und einen für rücktritt!


----------



## Burgmaster (19. Februar 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> es gibt welche:
> http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=ts-onlineshop24&iid=300078151366&ssPageName=VIP:feedback:2:de
> 
> "kenducky" z.B.



jo, aber wen wunderts, kenducky schaut auch sissi in der goldedition!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Hofnarr (19. Februar 2007)

XTR KURBEL Mit extra loch, dazu fällt mir nix mehr ein!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR-Tret...QQihZ020QQcategoryZ100240QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Exekuhtot (19. Februar 2007)

Was soll denn das darstellen? Neues Pedalgewinde? Ein Bein zu kurz? Manche Leute sind echt komisch...........


----------



## Der Hofnarr (19. Februar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale_W0QQitemZ140085386940QQihZ004QQcategory Z30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

das ich gut! 200eus sind fair ob cannonfalo oder nicht, einfach die ganzen aufkleber runter und man hat nen nettes stadtbike...
kann es nich vllt sogar sein das die alten cannondale keine polierten nähte hatten?


----------



## dkc-live (19. Februar 2007)

das is nie uns nimmer ein cd...
sehet euch den steuersatz an!


----------



## Sash (21. Februar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330090861781


den preis finde ich ganz schön hoch! auch seltsame bewertungen käufer ( vieles für ein euro und so!) und verkäufer.


----------



## wookie (21. Februar 2007)

Sash schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330090861781
> 
> 
> den preis finde ich ganz schön hoch! auch seltsame bewertungen käufer ( vieles für ein euro und so!) und verkäufer.



Die Preise bei Egay sind ja echt am arsch. Wer kauft den eine XT Kurbel für 178 EUR ?? Bei Onlineshops wie Actionsports gibts sowas inkl. Innenlager für 109,90 EUR


----------



## outrage (21. Februar 2007)

Schreibfehler + Übersetzungscomputer    

http://cgi.ebay.de/Radnarbe-fuer-36-Speichen-Laufraeder_W0QQitemZ150090908785


----------



## gurkenfolie (21. Februar 2007)

wookie schrieb:


> Die Preise bei Egay sind ja echt am arsch. Wer kauft den eine XT Kurbel für 178 EUR ?? Bei Onlineshops wie Actionsports gibts sowas inkl. Innenlager für 109,90 EUR



sensationelle lieferung unter 2 minuten


----------



## seppumba (21. Februar 2007)

> Überarbeitete Befestigung für die Hinterradbremse verringert den Bremseffekt.



endlich mal ein downhillbike, das den bremseffekt verringert ^^
damit gehts dann noch schneller den berg runter *hehe*

steht weiter unten in der beschreibung

hier nachlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etiam (22. Februar 2007)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> sensationelle lieferung unter 2 minuten



wäre ja mal direkt was für die ebay aufsicht... aber die deppen kümmern sich bekanntlich nen scheiss um sowas...


----------



## docdipido (23. Februar 2007)

auch ne nette idee, teile zu verkaufen  :

http://cgi.ebay.de/scott-genius-sch...1QQihZ019QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## docdipido (23. Februar 2007)

Juhuuuuu!
er hats schon wieder getan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

und wieder unter seinem original-nick!
mit gleichem text!
meine fresse! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/LIZARD-PIRATE-MO...6QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich warte ja nur drauf, bis ebay von selbst merkt, was der da treibt! scheint im ja nicht viel auszumachen, dass er beim letzten mal schon so veräppelt wurde!


----------



## erkan1984 (23. Februar 2007)

das wird ja langsam zum Running-Gag 
vielleicht sollte er die Fragen zum Artikel gleich der Art.-Beschreibung beifügen, das erspart ihm ne menge Email beantworten


----------



## Deleted 8297 (23. Februar 2007)

Immerhin hat er sich aber auch selbst bewertet. Ebay kann´s ja im Prinzip egal sein, insbesondere wenn er es über einen 2. Nick selbst ersteigert, dann löhnt er ja doppelt 

Hier nochmal der alte Link, da könnte man doch einfach Copy&Paste exakt die selben Fragen nochmal stellen :=

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140075102481


----------



## docdipido (23. Februar 2007)

So! hab mal eine "zusammenfassung" der alten fragen an ihn geschickt, da er meinen nick nicht kennt. bin mal auf die reaktionen gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. Februar 2007)

Ist sicher ein von ebay selbst ins Leben gerufener Troll, um hier im Forum nicht so große Langeweile aufkommen zu lassen...


----------



## docdipido (23. Februar 2007)

ist ja auch ganz interessant, was er bisher in die auktion gesteckt hat! sind inzwischen mindestens 25,-  wenn man angebotsgebühren, ebay-provision etc mit einrechnet!


----------



## erkan1984 (23. Februar 2007)

docdipido schrieb:


> ist ja auch ganz interessant, was er bisher in die auktion gesteckt hat! sind inzwischen mindestens 25,-  wenn man angebotsgebühren, ebay-provision etc mit einrechnet!



nich unbedingt, wenn er es selbst gekauft hat und meldet, dass der Käufer nicht bezahlt, kann er es unter Gutschrift der Auktionsgebühren wiedereinstellen.

Hatte ich auch mal, nachdem einer aus Nigeria meinen Camcorder per SofortKauf  gekauft hatte und sich direkt danach abgemeldet hatte und wollte, das ich das ding nach Nigeria schicke und würde dann nen Verrechnungsscheck bekommen,

Hab ich natürlich nich gemacht

Aber eins hat der Sicher, den Rekord, wie viele seine Aktion beobachten.
Das war bestimmt auch der Grund für ihn selbst mal zu bieten


----------



## AntiDauerzocker (23. Februar 2007)

1. ich glaube die Firma wird mit doppeltem z geschrieben, also so: Lizzard
und 2. Gibt der seine Preise in Lira an, was er da reingesteckt hat?

Das mit der Firma kann dem mal einer schreiben, ich hab leider selber keinen ebay account.


----------



## Bastiaan (23. Februar 2007)

docdipido schrieb:


> Juhuuuuu!
> er hats schon wieder getan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> und wieder unter seinem original-nick!
> ...




ebay" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:
			
		

> ES WAREN ZWAR SEHR VIELE BEOBACHTER


na wo werden die wohl herkommen, vllt vom ibc ?


----------



## John Oswald (23. Februar 2007)

dann mach dir einen und bombadier ihn zu mit fragen (sitzwinkel, länge oberrohr, original RAL-Nummer der Rahmenfarbe, ersatzteilnummer der scott-griffe, satteldeckenmaterial, usw.)


----------



## Alex de Large (23. Februar 2007)

endlich mal nen MtB Rahmen der auch fürs Gelände geeignet ist

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-MTB-Punisher-...2QQihZ008QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Riemen (24. Februar 2007)

Was ist daran kurios? Das Ding ist zwar bleischwer und hässlich, aber sicher auch recht haltbar.
Halt ein Fernost-Billigrahmen und absolut nix besondres dran...


----------



## dioXxide (24. Februar 2007)

Verstehe auch nicht, was daran so witzig ist. Vergleich den Rahmen mal mit einem CMP Firestorm in 50er Höhe...


----------



## Ritzel´n´Soß (24. Februar 2007)

Er meint das hier:
 "Dieser Rahmen glänzt nicht nur durch seine Optik, sondern ist durch sein verstärktes Ober- und Unterrohr *auch für Gelände geeignet*."

Das ein MTB Rahmen auch fürs Gelände geeignet ist, sollte doch wohl selbstverständlich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (24. Februar 2007)

die schweissnähte sehen okay aus, aber die bemerkung, dass das ding "auch für gelände geegnet" ist, ist einfach


----------



## Teufel (24. Februar 2007)

man beachte die günstigen versand konditionen..... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Puky-Kinderfahra...7QQihZ001QQcategoryZ81666QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



per hermes kostet sowas knapp 9,00EUR


----------



## Knacki1 (24. Februar 2007)

Der fährt halt noch selber die Pakete aus.


----------



## proTECT (24. Februar 2007)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Der fährt halt noch selber die Pakete aus.



 genau, aber mit der postkutsche, da ist das futter für die pferde schon mit eingerechnet


----------



## Trollobaby (24. Februar 2007)

und dann auch noch unversichert


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. Februar 2007)

auch schön:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kettenfuehrung-C...QQihZ016QQcategoryZ100240QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Eike. (25. Februar 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> auch schön:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Kettenfuehrung-C...QQihZ016QQcategoryZ100240QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Wo ist der Gag? Die Versandkosten sind etwas hoch aber das ist bei Ebay ja nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## black soul (25. Februar 2007)

high tec socke, günstiger versand mit spezieller duftnote

http://cgi.ebay.de/radsocke_W0QQitemZ170085070289QQihZ007QQcategoryZ85068QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Piefke (25. Februar 2007)

docdipido schrieb:


> Juhuuuuu!
> er hats schon wieder getan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> und wieder unter seinem original-nick!
> ...



Und wieder hat keiner geboten, warum wohl  

Aber es gibt scheinbar doch ein Angebot:
"Frage: Hallo, ich würde 170 Euro inklusive Versand bieten. MfG _____________, Wiesbaden
Antwort: das was da steht ist mein minimum weiter gehe ich nicht runter. sonst bekommt es mein neffe. gruss

Aus jedem Zug steigt ein Dummer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vertex98 (25. Februar 2007)

Rahmen mit seelischem Knacks ( siehe Nebengeschichte ):

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nishiki-Hybrid-401-Rahmen-51cm-Gabel-Steuersatz-Vo_W0QQitemZ260090592289QQihZ016QQcategoryZ9199QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## erkan1984 (25. Februar 2007)

aber sonst ein seeeeehr schöner Rahmen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Februar 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wo ist der Gag? Die Versandkosten sind etwas hoch aber das ist bei Ebay ja nichts ungewöhnliches.



Du kanst ja mal googeln wie die KeFü richtig ausehen muss


----------



## bad1080 (25. Februar 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> auch schön:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Kettenfuehrung-C...QQihZ016QQcategoryZ100240QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ich fragte mich auch gerade: wer fährt jetzt wohl mit den beiden oberteilen rum???


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Februar 2007)

bad1080 schrieb:


> ich fragte mich auch gerade: wer fährt jetzt wohl mit den beiden oberteilen rum???




Eike. !!


----------



## Eike. (25. Februar 2007)

Okok habs ja begriffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Februar 2007)




----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Februar 2007)

Teufel schrieb:


> ....
> per hermes kostet sowas knapp 9,00EUR



Aber mit Hermes würde ich kein Rad verschicken, es sei denn ich schicke es zum Schrotthändler.


----------



## dioXxide (25. Februar 2007)

Also ich weiss ja nicht, obs schon da war:

Hier im Bikemarkt

Falls der Link nicht mehr geht, das gute Stück ist ja schon verkauft, hier ein Screenshot:







Bestimmt ungewaschen...


----------



## terasventus (25. Februar 2007)

ebay.....ein wahres Paradies fÃ¼r all die Hirnlosen und Schwachsinnigen.....
hier ging ein Aufkleber fÃ¼r 5 â¬ weg....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-A...2QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


und hier kriegt man die fÃ¼r umgerechnet fÃ¼r 1.6555(Periode)....

http://www.rmb-proshop.de/     (und dann auf Kategorien Sonstiges Rocky Mountain Aufkleber Set---->Seite 2 wenn ich mich nicht irre.....)


----------



## AbsentMinded (25. Februar 2007)

Höhö, ist zwar schon vorbei und um Baix geht es auch nicht...

...aber kurios ist es allemal.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260087166552#description


----------



## OmemoO (25. Februar 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> high tec socke, günstiger versand mit spezieller duftnote
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/radsocke_W0QQitemZ170085070289QQihZ007QQcategoryZ85068QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Die Versandkosten von 20 EUR für getragene Socken ist ja der OberHammer... selber bietet der aber für wertvolle Teile max. 10 EUR... die muß ein "Geiz ist Geil" - Opfer sein....


----------



## Deleted 11242 (25. Februar 2007)

AbsentMinded schrieb:


> Höhö, ist zwar schon vorbei und um Baix geht es auch nicht...
> 
> ...aber kurios ist es allemal.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260087166552#description



Schei§§e ist der doof. Der hätte halbreich sein können

Wie kann man sowas für 18500 SK reinsetzen? Dümmer gehts echt nicht mehr


----------



## z-martin (25. Februar 2007)

Oh man, der hätte stinkreich werden können mit der Sammlung.

Sein Großonkel wird sich im Grab umdrehen...


----------



## Piefke (25. Februar 2007)

KnorzForx schrieb:


> Schei§§e ist der doof. Der hätte halbreich sein können
> 
> Wie kann man sowas für 18500 SK reinsetzen? Dümmer gehts echt nicht mehr



Vielleicht ist der gar nicht so doof. Was ist wenn er bei dieser Auktion nur Massenartikel versteigert und die seltenen Stücke später einzeln verkauft


----------



## MacB (25. Februar 2007)

Hi!

Diiiiie Marktlücke!

Löcher bohren,
unscharfe Fotos machen,
selbständig sein...

HCSmolik lässt grüßen...

CU
Mac

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schaltwerk-tiso-...4QQihZ011QQcategoryZ77611QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terasventus (26. Februar 2007)

@MacB
....war schon....
Augen auf!


----------



## erkan1984 (26. Februar 2007)

terasventus schrieb:


> @MacB
> ....war schon....
> Augen auf!



zum gleichen Preis?
oder mach der WSV


----------



## Marcel79 (26. Februar 2007)

WOW, wenn der da 30-40 Stunden Arbeit investiert und das ganze 15 Euro kostet dann wird der ja echt reich dabei.


----------



## foenfrisur (26. Februar 2007)

meine fresse.........was sehen die dinger beschis§en aus 

30-40 stunden arbeit.
so ewie die teile nachher ausschauen, sind´s wohl eher 20min. mit nem billigen aldi-dremelnachbau


----------



## terasventus (26. Februar 2007)

@erkan
Ha!
Wenn ich mich nicht irre hat er das letzte Mal [email protected]!!!
Der Dumme, echt!


----------



## hai-nik (26. Februar 2007)

kuckt euch das mal an http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-Scheiben...temZ170085281340QQihZ007QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1 suche funktionierende scheibenbremsanlage(vorne pm) bis 100â¬. meine natÃ¼rlich komplett fÃ¼r vorne und hinten!


----------



## dkc-live (26. Februar 2007)

komisch komisch ... wenn das bike gefetzt wurde warum hat der dann keine beschreibung zu der bremse


----------



## terasventus (26. Februar 2007)

@dkc-live---->meinst du irg-wo abgeschraubt????


----------



## Marcel79 (26. Februar 2007)

und geil, das die Bremse vor kurzem "befühlt" wurde. Ach wie romantisch.

PS: Ist schon sehr merkwürdig, dass man nach einem Monat das Rad nicht mehr hat, aber die bremse noch. Such mal einer nach einer Anzeige in der Zeitung a la "Mann auf Heimweg verunglückt - Bremse fehlte"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (27. Februar 2007)

Das ist doch gÃ¼nstig...ein XTR Schaltwerk..NEU..fÃ¼r 35â¬ + Versand -> http://cgi.ebay.de/xtr-schaltwerk_W0QQitemZ130084265514QQihZ003QQcategoryZ77611QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-                                                                                                                                               ach und die NEUTRALE Bewertung samt Artikel sollte man sich aber vorher nochmal ansehen -> http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...FeedbackAsSeller&ssPageName=VIP:feedback:2:de <- /// -> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130072365166 <-


----------



## terasventus (27. Februar 2007)

@GT-Musa
der verkauft alles sehr günstig.Hut ab.
Nur die Beschreibung der Ware und auch die Fotos  sind für den Ar**.


----------



## .jdb (27. Februar 2007)

Schaut euch mal die Aktion dieser Kackbratze an!  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-26-mit-Ga...3QQihZ015QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ist ja echt zum kotzen was so manche als Decals auf ihre Rahmen sprühen...


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Februar 2007)

Ja, ohne Kommentar! Aber was willst erwarten? Baummarktrahmen und so einen geistigen Dünnschi**!

Denke mal wird nicht lange da sein wie der "88" .... Auto damals.


----------



## Exekuhtot (27. Februar 2007)

Wenn das mal nicht sogar verboten ist.....

Scheiß Gabber!!!


----------



## meilenator (27. Februar 2007)

Echt übel!!! Das Ebay sowas drin läst.

88 Euro Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (27. Februar 2007)

> Nur die Beschreibung der Ware und auch die Fotos sind für den Ar**.




Deshalb ja auch die eine Bewertung samt Artikel mit verlinkt !


----------



## Exekuhtot (27. Februar 2007)

Der Artikel wird nicht mehr lange drinsein!...........^^


----------



## Deleted 11242 (27. Februar 2007)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Scheiß Gabber!!!



Was hat das mit Gabber zu tun?
Bin zwar selbst keiner aber ich könnte kotzen bei diesen Vorurteilen.

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... ne?


----------



## Exekuhtot (27. Februar 2007)

Hmm, die meisten "Gabber" oder das was man heute als Gabber versteht sind nunmal rechts orientiert. Oder was glaubst du warum vile mit 88 auf Ihren Jacken herumlaufen?

Wenn du es lieber präzieser haben willst: Scheiß Rechtsorientierte Spacken!


----------



## sunboy (27. Februar 2007)

Finde ich absolut verwerflich, sollte man melden.


omg^^
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=42479


----------



## hai-nik (27. Februar 2007)

tut immer wieder gut wenn man merkt,dass der überwiegende teil der user was gegen nazis hat.


----------



## Marcel79 (27. Februar 2007)

Ist auch vorne ein SS-Logo auf der Gabel, oder? Ist bestimmt ein geiler Typ.
Hab den Artikel auch mal bei ebay gemeldet. Der soll seinen Arier-Rahmen mal noch ein bischen behalten und sich den mal noch ein wenig in den Po stecken


----------



## Exekuhtot (27. Februar 2007)

Habe es schon vor Stunden gemeldet..... (erster^^) mal schauen wie langve sie brauchen.


----------



## dioXxide (27. Februar 2007)

stefan gräfe schrieb:


> tut immer wieder gut wenn man merkt,dass der überwiegende teil der user was gegen nazis hat.



Unter geistig einigermassen bemittelten Menschen sollte schon eine gewisse Abwehrhaltung gegen Nazis herrschen. Wollen wir nicht zusammen legen, holen das Bike ab und stopfen ihn seine ss Gabel in seinen Arsch! Oder er wollte mal gern eine 888 und es ist die chinesische Kopie 88...

Jedenfalls haben Nazis kleine Pimmel.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (28. Februar 2007)

Mittlerweile ist der Dreck entfernt worden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (28. Februar 2007)

danke jungs - bin stolz auf euch!


----------



## terasventus (28. Februar 2007)

.....ich suche den "Dummen"  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-K...QQihZ017QQcategoryZ126499QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


oder hier....
http://cgi.ebay.de/Race-Face-KATALO...yZ126499QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

...bin echt gespannt , ob die weg gehen....


----------



## escezet (28. Februar 2007)

lol
sie sich einer das an der hat bei tacho mindestens ne 0 vergessen
http://cgi.ebay.de/XTR-Ausstattung_W0QQitemZ200082506433QQihZ010QQcategoryZ7295QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## erkan1984 (28. Februar 2007)

Aber die alten XTR Oktalink Kurbeln sind einfach nur schön, wenn mans neu eloxiert!


----------



## hbGiant (1. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=220087041154&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Marcel79 (1. März 2007)

Was ist mit dem Bike, Du musst mal nen Hinweis geben ich bin alt und sehe schlecht.


----------



## free-for-ride (1. März 2007)

sehe auch nix verdächtiges oder kurioses


----------



## Enrgy (1. März 2007)

Der Rahmen sieht irgendwie recht wenig nach Rocky aus...


----------



## juchhu (1. März 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sieht irgendwie recht wenig nach Rocky aus...


 
OT

Ich zwar nicht gesucht, aber meinst Du ich könnte meine Papiershredderschnitzel mit SK4 als Verpackungsmaterial bei Ebay anbieten,
oder willst Du wieder welche haben? 

B2T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hbGiant (1. März 2007)

zum einen das, zum anderen bin ich der meinung alle rocky hardtail vertragen max. 110mm fw und die ausstattung passt sogar nicht zu nem rocky ...


----------



## juchhu (1. März 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Aber die alten XTR Oktalink Kurbeln sind einfach nur schön, wenn mans neu eloxiert!


 
Schön schon, aber wenn ich solche Haifischzähne suchen,
fahre ich nach Cadzand an den Strand und suche sie mir.

Was willst Du mit der Kurbelgarnitur?
Da sind drei neue Kettenblätter fällig.


----------



## enforce (1. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-LAK...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## escezet (1. März 2007)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-LAKE...QQcmdZViewItem


hmm naja magura soll ja in sachen garantie tolerant sein aber lebenslange garantie^^


----------



## KäptnFR (1. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MAGURA-GUSTAV-M-...oryZ9197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

36 Ausrufezeichen bei son nem kurzen text sind ja auch irgendwie kurios oder?


----------



## Nightwolve (1. März 2007)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MAGURA-GUSTAV-M-...oryZ9197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 36 Ausrufezeichen bei son nem kurzen text sind ja auch irgendwie kurios oder?



Vor allem "nagelneu", Kiste nur zum Foto machen geöffnet? Warum is dann die vordere Leitung nur 80cm, is doch normal wenn se ausm Karton kommt 1,50m, genau wie hinten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (1. März 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Schön schon, aber wenn ich solche Haifischzähne suchen,
> fahre ich nach Cadzand an den Strand und suche sie mir.
> 
> Was willst Du mit der Kurbelgarnitur?
> Da sind drei neue Kettenblätter fällig.



sag ja nich, das ich DIE will.
aber sonst wenn sich gelegenheit ergibt! aber in dem zustand untragbar!


----------



## outrage (1. März 2007)

Gut erhalten!


----------



## Matzemax (1. März 2007)

WoW man hätte auch schreiben können: "Sattel im Angesagten, täuschend echten Antik- Look"


----------



## ~CuBeLeR~ (1. März 2007)

Ein Fachgeschäft aus Zürich  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130084976589&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


----------



## Manni (1. März 2007)

~CuBeLeR~ schrieb:


> Ein Fachgeschäft aus Zürich
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130084976589&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1



Das ist auch kein Versenderbike, canyon gibts als Marke in der Schweiz und das schon länger als den deutschen Massenversender.

Gruß Manni


----------



## ~CuBeLeR~ (1. März 2007)

stimmt habs auch gerade bemerkt mein Fehler


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. März 2007)

Ich weis nicht, irgendwie komisch ist das schon. Neu Angemeldet, Laden im Ausland, hat ein Haufen "sündteure Bikes" und ein Auto zu verkaufen? Dann so ein Internetauftritt? 

Egal, kann mich auch täuschen....


----------



## z-martin (1. März 2007)

Schon ein bisschen komisch. Was mich vor allem stutzig mach ist das Auto. Ansonsten kann ich es mir schon vorstellen, dass ein bikeshop seine Ladenhüter bei ebay vertickt. Allerdings wäre es dann mit Startpreis oder Sofort kaufen für einen shop schon plausibler.  

Naja, vielleicht sehe ich ja etwas schwarz.


----------



## Manni (1. März 2007)

Es gibt doch bei allen Angeboten die Möglichkeit, bei Abholung zu bezahlen.

Gruß Manni


----------



## ~CuBeLeR~ (1. März 2007)

Die Gramatik läßt auch etwas zu wünschen übrig. " Sehr schönes Kombi "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (2. März 2007)

~CuBeLeR~ schrieb:


> Die Gramatik läßt auch etwas zu wünschen übrig. " Sehr schönes Kombi "



Was für Sprachen spricht der Schweizer denn so im allgemeinen hauptsächlich?


----------



## chakamoto (2. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shannon-Bonebrak...ryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

Ein echter KnochenBREMSER!


----------



## Hellspawn (2. März 2007)

chakamoto schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shannon-Bonebrak...ryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Ein echter KnochenBREMSER!



und das ist kurios weil du die Übersetzung des Rahmennamens lustig findest? Oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## F-N-C (2. März 2007)

Nun, schaum al bei der Beschriftung auf dem Oberrohr genau hin...
Es ist eigentlich ein KnochenBRECHER und kein -BREMSER.


----------



## Bastiaan (2. März 2007)

brake =  bremsen
break = brechen

von daher ist es ein knochen-BREMSER


----------



## Wipfler (2. März 2007)

..vor allem das 2.Foto mit dem Pavillon und der deutlichen Bildunterschrift "M&S Fahrzeughandel", wenn man das googelt landet man hier: http://www.ms-autohaus.de/, und siehe da, der Pavillon ist auch in Belzig....



z-martin schrieb:


> Schon ein bisschen komisch. Was mich vor allem stutzig mach ist das Auto. Ansonsten kann ich es mir schon vorstellen, dass ein bikeshop seine Ladenhüter bei ebay vertickt. Allerdings wäre es dann mit Startpreis oder Sofort kaufen für einen shop schon plausibler.
> 
> Naja, vielleicht sehe ich ja etwas schwarz.


----------



## donpope (3. März 2007)

auch nicht schlecht

http://cgi.ebay.de/GEFEDERTER-VORBAU-STEM-AHEAD-m-Spezialdaempfer_W0QQitemZ230098973409QQihZ013QQcategoryZ85115QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Enrgy (3. März 2007)

donpope schrieb:


> auch nicht schlecht



  Die Dinger gabs schon vor 15 Jahren von namhaften Herstellern, nur daß statt des Dämpfers einfache Elastomere verbaut wurden.


----------



## romen52791 (3. März 2007)

hi

schaut euch das mal an http://cgi.ebay.de/ELEMENT-RACE-inc...4QQihZ002QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

finde es lustig die gabel die in verbindung mit den mantel und dieser satz "Einmalig hier habt Ihr die Möglichkeit ein 1a Citibike mit Neidfaktor zu ersteigern."

mfg steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (3. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alutech-Weldsau-...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Top Beschreibung...... eine Schande für den Rahmen!!!


----------



## scott yz0 (3. März 2007)

jaja.. was ist das wichtigste beim schweißen? das w....


----------



## friesengeist70 (4. März 2007)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Alutech-Weldsau-...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Top Beschreibung...... eine Schande für den Rahmen!!!



der soll sich mal ne tüte deutsch keufen, hat mich auch gehelft!


----------



## Knacki1 (4. März 2007)

Auch dem Rahmen sind 5 Jahre gewerleistung laut hersteller auf die Scheißnäte.


----------



## sunboy (4. März 2007)

Für den großen Federweg ziemlich kleiner HUB  
http://cgi.ebay.de/FOX-5th-Element-...QQihZ020QQcategoryZ100246QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## seppumba (4. März 2007)

der dämpfer hat dann bestimmt wie alle mit 190mm federweg eine einbaulänge von ca. 130mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasende Nase (4. März 2007)

Einfach genial- Genial einfach. Für Sehr beanspruchte Glieder!!http://cgi.ebay.at/Federgabel-fuer-Bikes-der-Extraklasse-Top-Zustand_W0QQitemZ220088590535QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Manni (4. März 2007)

Rasende Nase schrieb:


> Einfach genial- Genial einfach. Für Sehr beanspruchte Glieder!!http://cgi.ebay.at/Federgabel-fuer-Bikes-der-Extraklasse-Top-Zustand_W0QQitemZ220088590535QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Die Federkabel, einfach kenial


----------



## fatboy (4. März 2007)

Wer´s tragen kann.....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Radfahrertriko-g...3QQihZ016QQcategoryZ22173QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CrossSepp (4. März 2007)

fatboy schrieb:


> Wer´s tragen kann.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Radfahrertriko-g...3QQihZ016QQcategoryZ22173QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Was ein geiler Body...


----------



## kaspersack (4. März 2007)

no comment  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Zentrierstaender...ryZ85150QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

MfG, Seb


----------



## proTECT (4. März 2007)

kaspersack schrieb:


> no comment
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Zentrierstaender...ryZ85150QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> MfG, Seb



 vorallem "einfacher geht nicht"


----------



## SpongeBob (4. März 2007)

kaspersack schrieb:


> no comment
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Zentrierstaender...ryZ85150QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> MfG, Seb



Zuviel Toast gefuttert.........

[email protected]


----------



## erkan1984 (5. März 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Die Federkabel, einfach kenial



seh ich das richtig, dass da das steuerrohr fehlt? wer kauft denn sowas?


----------



## Riemen (5. März 2007)

Keiner. und das sicher nicht wegen des fehlenden Steuerrohres. Die gibt es einzeln zu kaufen und wie man auf dem Foto unschwer erkennen kann wird es bei dem Konstrukt ja geklemmt.
Dürfte sich aber bei dieser "Federgabel" eher weniger lohnen...


----------



## dkc-live (5. März 2007)

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=4183
ich finde die preissenkung unten ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel79 (5. März 2007)

Hammer Preissenkung. - Das heißt die haben noch den alten Mehrwertsteuersatz  
darauf. Siehst du das denn nicht?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (6. März 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=4183
> ich finde die preissenkung unten ganz gut




Solche Dinger hatte HIBIKE früher auch. Da wurden die Preise um +10 gesenkt und als Sonderangebot deklariert.......


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. März 2007)

romen52791 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> schaut euch das mal an http://cgi.ebay.de/ELEMENT-RACE-inc...4QQihZ002QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Da ist nix kurioses dran, ein sehr geiles Bike sogar!


----------



## Grizzly71 (6. März 2007)

nette Bezeichnung

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Maschine...70QQihZ008QQcategoryZ2904QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foenfrisur (6. März 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Da ist nix kurioses dran, ein sehr geiles Bike sogar!




muahahaha....

schau mal auf gabel und die dazu passenden laufräder.....  
vor allem die zu den laufrädern passende bremsanlage.
3m bremsen und die reifen sind...irgendwie....ähh...weg


----------



## etiam (6. März 2007)

ich hatte ebenfalls vor mir so ein bike zu basteln. ausm 26" mtb 28" lrs drauf zu bauen. die bremsanlage kann sein dass die überdimensioniert ist, aber was anderes kann man da einfach nicht dranbauen als ne scheibenbremse. für mich war damals die überlegung und die kalkulation zu hoch umzurüsten. mit 450 euro hätte ich das geschafft. allerdings halt ein preiswerter bausatz. finde mal nen kompletten lrs mit 28" und scheibenbremsaufnahme ohne selber basteln zu müssen.
ich find das radl cool, kurios is da nix dran, einfach nur geil


----------



## foenfrisur (6. März 2007)

etiam schrieb:


> ich hatte ebenfalls vor mir so ein bike zu basteln. ausm 26" mtb 28" lrs drauf zu bauen. die bremsanlage kann sein dass die überdimensioniert ist, aber was anderes kann man da einfach nicht dranbauen als ne scheibenbremse. für mich war damals die überlegung und die kalkulation zu hoch umzurüsten. mit 450 euro hätte ich das geschafft. allerdings halt ein preiswerter bausatz. finde mal nen kompletten lrs mit 28" und scheibenbremsaufnahme ohne selber basteln zu müssen.
> ich find das radl cool, kurios is da nix dran, einfach nur geil




also ich find nen cc rahmen mit freeridegabel und nem 28" rennrad lrs + 8" bremsscheiben schon kurios....


----------



## F-N-C (6. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320089779368

Owha. Ein Trikot "von" Microsoft...
Ob das auch vielleicht ohne Vorwarnung abstürzt? Oder der Reissverschluss "hängenbeleibt".


----------



## nosaint77 (6. März 2007)

Foltergerät für Lenker...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Verstellbarer-Mo...6QQihZ005QQcategoryZ85115QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrankwandbiker (7. März 2007)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Foltergerät für Lenker...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Verstellbarer-Mo...6QQihZ005QQcategoryZ85115QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Spann da mal einen Carbonlenker ein  

Da fällt mir doch der alte Radlerspruch ein: Der Lenker wird so lange eingeklemmt, bis er bricht!


----------



## foenfrisur (7. März 2007)

das muss sich festbeißen..............


----------



## fone (7. März 2007)

war der schon?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Steuersatz-Lenkl...QQihZ019QQcategoryZ100249QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## John Oswald (7. März 2007)

_....Möglicherweise läßt sich ja noch der ein oder andere komplette Steuersatz zusammenstellen...._


----------



## kroiterfee (7. März 2007)

haha  ein abendfüllendes programm... oder billiger christbaumschmuck-ersatz


----------



## fatboy (7. März 2007)

Eigentlich ein ganz "normal-mieses" bike wie tausend andere auch, aber ein Gewicht von 3560 gr. (ohne Bereifung) finde ich schon kurios....

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-MTB-Rahmen-Se...2QQihZ008QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (7. März 2007)

fatboy schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein ganz "normal-mieses" bike wie tausend andere auch, aber ein Gewicht von 3560 gr. (ohne Bereifung) finde ich schon kurios....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-MTB-Rahmen-Se...2QQihZ008QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Naja, bei dem massiven LRS is das ja kein Wunder...
Bei meinem Freerider bin ich auch in dieser Region, dafür aber stabil

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Ubi (7. März 2007)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Naja, bei dem massiven LRS is das ja kein Wunder...
> Bei meinem Freerider bin ich auch in dieser Region, dafür aber stabil
> 
> Der Nikolauzi



aha,  du hast einen Stabilen Freerider mit 3,5kg?!     EDIT:  aso,  nur der LRS?!  SORRY....


----------



## nikolauzi (7. März 2007)

Ubi schrieb:


> aha,  du hast einen Stabilen Freerider mit 3,5kg?!     EDIT:  aso,  nur der LRS?!  SORRY....



@Edit: u got it


----------



## michar (8. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Bike_W0QQitemZ120094560203QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

kein plan obs schonma drin war....


----------



## terasventus (8. März 2007)

@michar
irg-ein Depp der sich noch nicht mal bemüht die Rechtschreibung zu kontrollieren....
Aber das Rad ist nicht kurios,oder?


----------



## michar (8. März 2007)

# Mazzoti Federgabel mit 120cm Federweg
# Und Titanschäften Perfekte Gabel zum Downhill fahren 
# Hartill Rahmen Superleicht trotzdem sehr stabiel mit vielen verstärkungen  




ausserdem sieht die 120cm federgabel eher nach rst oder sowas aus als nach mazzoti...uha


----------



## free-for-ride (8. März 2007)

michar schrieb:


> ausserdem sieht die 120cm federgabel eher nach rst oder sowas aus als nach mazzoti...uha



hat der "mazzoti" Tauchrohre dran, die Brücke sieht nach "mazzoti" (Marzocchi) aus


----------



## michar (8. März 2007)

das ist niemals ne mazzoti.....schau mal die verstellschrauben an....das sieht typisch nach rst aus...oder auch die untypische beschichtung der tauchrohre......ich wuerd sagen der hat ne rst genommen und teile gegn marzocchi komponenten ausgetauscht....die SAU..


----------



## Exekuhtot (8. März 2007)

Das Gewicht der Bremsen ist auch merkwürdig....330g? Da brauche ich mir doch keine Marta Sl kaufen. Das Ding wiegt ja genauso viel^^.


----------



## Da Goasse (8. März 2007)

schaut irgendwie eher nach polierten rst brücken aus... ich kann da grad keine parallele zu ner marzocchi finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v-max (8. März 2007)

Auch nicht schlecht!
http://cgi.ebay.de/NICHTS-NOTHING_W...ryZ20158QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Exekuhtot (8. März 2007)

Am besten ist die Antwort auf die Frage ob er nach Österreich verschickt: Nichts kann nach Österreich verschickt werden.


----------



## winnitatsch (8. März 2007)

wie dicke muss man es eigentlich haben um da zu bieten`?  und wenns nur 2,50 sind... wenn jemand geld zu verschenken hat immer her damit


----------



## free-for-ride (8. März 2007)

auktion wird sowieso bald gesperrt


----------



## v-max (8. März 2007)

Warum wird sie gesperrt?
Ebay freut sich doch über jede noch so kleine Einnahme......


----------



## Enrgy (8. März 2007)

v-max schrieb:


> Warum wird sie gesperrt?


Steht doch ganz klar unter der falschen Kategorie:

Antiquitäten & Kunst > Direkt vom Künstler > Bildende Kunst > Sonstige


Das gehört in "Sammeln & Seltenes".......


----------



## Grizzly71 (8. März 2007)

ollalla 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Neue-Rad-Unterho...ryZ22172QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


eine persönliche Übergabe würde hier den Preis garantiert ins unermessliche steigen lassen.

passend finde ich vorallem die Beschreibung ...."reduziert Druck und absorbiert Stöße"


----------



## bad1080 (8. März 2007)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> "reduziert Druck und absorbiert Stöße"



offen im schritt fehlt wohl noch...


----------



## free-for-ride (8. März 2007)

v-max schrieb:


> Warum wird sie gesperrt?
> Ebay freut sich doch über jede noch so kleine Einnahme......



falsch, 6, setzen

das angebot verstößt gegen die richtlinien von ebay, da nichts (keine Ware) angeboten wird
ebay hat die richtlinien aufgestellt und wird sie auch durchsetzten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (8. März 2007)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> ebay hat die richtlinien aufgestellt und wird sie auch durchsetzten



Und der Weihnachtsmann geht mit dem Osterhasen einen trinken


----------



## free-for-ride (8. März 2007)

warten wir es ab, die auktion ist bei ebay geweldet worden


----------



## fatboy (8. März 2007)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> ollalla
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Neue-Rad-Unterho...ryZ22172QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...




Die anderen Artikel, die sie anbietet, sind auch absolut bike-tauglich....


----------



## Mais (8. März 2007)

mei die sollte mal zum orthopäden mit den haltungsschäden!


----------



## da_dude (9. März 2007)

Isser damit dirt gefahren oder warum is der Sattel so niedrig? Das ist einem Epic nicht WÜRDIG.....
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Fahrrad-Specialized-Epic-disk-M4_W0QQitemZ150099864957QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## erkan1984 (9. März 2007)

da_dude schrieb:


> Isser damit dirt gefahren oder warum is der Sattel so niedrig? Das ist einem Epic nicht WÜRDIG.....
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Fahrrad-Specialized-Epic-disk-M4_W0QQitemZ150099864957QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



das ist bei mir um die ecke, das ist sone art A und V
vielleicht lagertechnische gründe !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (9. März 2007)

naja das die vodere Bremse fehlt lässt auch drauf schliessen


----------



## kitor (9. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alutech-Weldsau-...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


"gewerleistung laut hersteller auf die Scheißnäte"

Bei der Rechtschreibung muss das einer aus dem Forum gewesen sein...


----------



## Ubi (9. März 2007)

war schon...  schläfer   *fg*


----------



## dkc-live (11. März 2007)

http://www.yatego.com/jh-bikes/p,41...--175-mm?sid=03Y1173635880Y905137868100cee2b3
Hammer Preis!


----------



## ~CuBeLeR~ (11. März 2007)

Quasi ein Schnäpchen


----------



## HerwigP (11. März 2007)

kitor schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Alutech-Weldsau-...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> "gewerleistung laut hersteller auf die Scheißnäte"
> ...





> Leider finde ich die rechnung nicht von dem Rahmen.



Womit sich die Garantie eh erledigt hat


----------



## gurkenfolie (12. März 2007)

er versuchts mal wieder:

http://cgi.ebay.de/DMR-Switchback-1...7QQihZ005QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HerwigP (12. März 2007)

Ich würd sagen das sie nach einer Stauchung des Materials aus ... die beschreib ung dazu grenzt irgendwie an betrug find ich ...


----------



## dkc-live (13. März 2007)

da muss es den ordentlich auf die fresse gehauen haben. vllt der grund warum er nicht mehr fährt.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (13. März 2007)

HerwigP schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen das sie nach einer Stauchung des Materials aus ... die beschreib ung dazu grenzt irgendwie an betrug find ich ...



JAP, der Rahmen wird direkt mit dieser Stauchung von DMR geliefert  das muss so sein!

Naja, falls ers editiert hat, passts schon, aber Betrug ist das nicht, wird ja als defekt verkauft... Lediglich der Startpreis ist etwas hoch, hätte den ab 1,- Euro reingestellt und gut, aber so findet er sicherlich wieder keinen Käufer und zahlt nur unnötig EBay Gebühren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (13. März 2007)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Schrottpreise mittlerweile so hoch sind, 57,15 â¬ das Kilo fÃ¼r Stahl ist schon heftig


----------



## joni89 (13. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.at/1337-Haare_W0QQi...ryZ93150QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wer interesse?


----------



## dortmund biker (13. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Werbung-fuer-die...QQihZ002QQcategoryZ110755QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Exekuhtot (13. März 2007)

na lecker


----------



## Enrgy (13. März 2007)

Aha, Werbung für die Ewigkeit - der Knabe ist doch schon viel zu alt, der machts nicht mehr lange.
Und wenn der Kerl dann abdankt, bekommt der Besitzer des Tattoos dann die Haut als Leder gegerbt? 
Wenn der einmal verbuddelt oder eingeäschert ist, dann wars das mit Werbung!

Oder geht viellecht sogar das Tattorecht auf seine Nachfahren über? Also Sohn oder Tochter müssen dann auch tätowiert werden, weil ewig ist verdammt lange.... 

An seiner Stelle würde ich den reichlich vorhandenen Platz in kleine Quadrate einteilen und einzeln verticken, ähnlich wie bei diesen Webseiten, wo Pixelweise Werbefläche verkauft wird (wurde?).

Und der Rücken ist auch noch frei. Wenn er sich im Sommer am Strand auf den Bauch legt, war die Werbung für die Katz.

Insgesamt noch viel Verbesserungspotential....


----------



## nosaint77 (13. März 2007)

da_dude schrieb:


> Isser damit dirt gefahren oder warum is der Sattel so niedrig? Das ist einem Epic nicht WÜRDIG.....
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Fahrrad-Specialized-Epic-disk-M4_W0QQitemZ150099864957QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Der Agent baut vorne noch ein Non-Disc-Laufrad ein und erwähnt lediglich das die vordere Bremse fehlt.


----------



## nosaint77 (13. März 2007)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Werbung-fuer-die...QQihZ002QQcategoryZ110755QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



2000cm² sind wesentlich werbewirksamer als diese Minischwarte...


----------



## Ubi (13. März 2007)

Hoffentlich ersteigert Mc-Donalds ihn...  

Mc-Donalds - Ich liebe es.     


muahahahah Naja ok,  so dick isser nicht.


----------



## magic_pansen (13. März 2007)

Hey ich hab auch was nices,

pornicious bike zum spotpreis:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Voltage-YZ...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic_pansen (13. März 2007)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Der Agent baut vorne noch ein Non-Disc-Laufrad ein und erwähnt lediglich das die vordere Bremse fehlt.



kanns sein das das centerlock is?


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. März 2007)

magic_pansen schrieb:


> Hey ich hab auch was nices,
> 
> pornicious bike zum spotpreis:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Voltage-YZ...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Geil, bei dem Antrieb und dem Schaltwerk brauch er vier Bremsen! ZITAT: _Dieses Hammerbike besitzt 4 Bremsen die alle gleichzeitig und parallel zueinander einwandfrei funktionieren._ Aber wie koppelt der die Felgenbremsen mit der MPH?? 



EDITH: Jetzt habe ich es gesehen, er hat vier Hebel dran. Clever!


----------



## Bastiaan (13. März 2007)

magic_pansen schrieb:


> Hey ich hab auch was nices,
> 
> pornicious bike zum spotpreis:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Voltage-YZ...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





> TGS Federgabel 80cm Federweg


öpsala....80cm federweg? OHA


----------



## Ubi (13. März 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> öpsala....80cm federweg? OHA



wirkt auf den fotos garnciht  so.....


----------



## magic_pansen (13. März 2007)

ich sag doch is porno ;-)


----------



## Bastiaan (13. März 2007)

Ubi schrieb:


> wirkt auf den fotos garnciht  so.....



is alles vertuscht, das sag ich dir. der holt, wenn er will, die restlichen 70Cm einfach sonstwo her ohne dass du das bemerkst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaspersack (13. März 2007)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Werbung-fuer-die...QQihZ002QQcategoryZ110755QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Aber wie schlecht muß es jmd gehen, um auf sone Idee zu kommen??

MfG, Seb


----------



## nosaint77 (13. März 2007)

magic_pansen schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Voltage-YZ...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Sieht stark nach Only-Disc-Laufrädern aus - jedenfalls sehe ich keine Bremsflanke für V-Brakes.


----------



## nosaint77 (13. März 2007)

magic_pansen schrieb:


> kanns sein das das centerlock is?



Stimmt, könnte evt. Centerlock sein. Leider sind die Pics zu grottig um das eindeutig beurteilen zu können.

Ich sehe hier definitiv zwei nicht zusammengehörige Laufräder. Vorne mit abgedrehter Bremsflanke, hinten ist die Felge durchgehend schwarz. Hat wohl die alte Bremse nicht gepasst, also lässt er sie einfach weg...


----------



## univega_Ht (14. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Radon-EVO-ZR1-Ha...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gmozi (14. März 2007)

^^ und?


----------



## univega_Ht (14. März 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> ^^ und?




irgendwas ist da falsch herum


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. März 2007)

Hm... sollte man schon merken!


----------



## DiSc (14. März 2007)

nö, das ist schon so ok mit der Gabel!Ich glaube, wir waren uns fast alle einig, das das der neue Trend 2007 wird......... 
Hoffentlich begegnet oder überholt mich mal Niemand mit so einem Bike, ich glaube, dann schmeiß ich mich in die Botanik 

Gruß
DiSc


----------



## arkonis (14. März 2007)

war die Auktion hier schon dabei?


----------



## proTECT (14. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> war die Auktion hier schon dabei?



_"Das Elektrofahrrad bietet Ihnen alle Möglichkeiten wenn es darum geht, mit Freude, Effizienz und zudem umweltfreundlich von Punkt A nach Punkt B zu gelangen. *Und auf Spazierfahrten oder Radreisen wird man Sie einfach nur beneiden.*"_
hmm wohl eher auslachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (14. März 2007)

ich möchte gerne mal den sehen, der das ding in seinen Keller trägt und dann wieder Raus, da kann man sich den Elektroantrieb sparen und richtig fahren, training hat man sowieso


----------



## Bastiaan (14. März 2007)

ich packs net, sowas war letztens mal vor mir, zwar net ganz so krass aber auch sowas in der art. ich hör i-wann en elektro motor, und denk "was issen hier kaputt, wo kommt des her"  bis ich merk dass das die omi vor mir war


----------



## Enrgy (15. März 2007)

Der Vorderteil des Rahmens erinnert mich irgendwie an das CD Raven... 

Eigentlich ist das, mit den richtigen Federelementen ausgestattet, ein professionelles DH-Gerät. 38kg - das garantiert beste Beschleunigungswerte am Steilhang und der lange Radstand sorgt dann für exzellenten Geradeauslauf. Dumm nur, daß der Geradeasulauf dann sooo gut wird, daß jedes Ziehen am Lenker keine Auswirkung mehr hat und man eine Schneise in Falllinie in den Hang fräst...


----------



## Grizzly71 (15. März 2007)

auch nett - war "das" schon?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Sattelsitz-aufblasbar_W0QQitemZ170088052372QQcategoryZ27925QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (15. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> war die Auktion hier schon dabei?



Hey, das wäre doch das ideale Fahrrad für unsere Lampenselberbauer.

Stellt Euch mal folgendes vor:

Eine Helmlampe mit 36 Volt, da fährst man bei Nacht in den Wald rein, der wird dann so hell, dass die Vögel anfangen zu pfeifen  

Das Bike findet sicher reisenden Absatz  

Gruß

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## Grizzly71 (15. März 2007)

ein Hintern auf einer radfahr-ebay-Seite verleitet doch immer wieder zum anclicken.....mich auch !!

die Ware
http://cgi.ebay.de/BROOKS-Ledersatt...088861870QQcategoryZ77608QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
find ich dann doch nicht so prickelnd


----------



## Enrgy (15. März 2007)

Jou, 25 Sofortkauf + Versand für nen gebrochenen Sattel... 

Dann lieber den zum Aufpumpen...


----------



## outrage (15. März 2007)

vielleicht kann man das Aufpump-Ding zwischen Satteldecke und Gestell pfriemeln - dann 10 bar drauf - und man merkt gar nicht mehr, dass das Gestell entzwei ist


----------



## Grizzly71 (15. März 2007)

ganz genau !!  

der potenzielle Käufer sollte den gebrochenen Sattel + aufblasbare Sattelauflage ordern und irgentwie zusammenbasteln.

Macht dann für ein echt innovatives Set zusammen schlappe 36 euros.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (15. März 2007)

spitzengabel ....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradlenker-Fe...090643765QQcategoryZ27925QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

.....oder was soll das sein??


----------



## Enrgy (15. März 2007)

Cooles Teil - endlich ein gefederter Vorbau mit hydraulischer Dämpfung. Wiegt wahrscheinlich soviel wie eine ganze Gabel und hat lässige 2,5cm Federweg...


----------



## Grizzly71 (15. März 2007)

und noch ein echtes schnäppchen!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Bul...087681321QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Grizzly71 (15. März 2007)

ein knüller nach dem andern....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad_W0QQitemZ180094707277QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

....putzbedürftig....


----------



## Grizzly71 (15. März 2007)

spitzendesgin zum spitzenpreis

http://cgi.ebay.de/custom-bike_W0QQitemZ250092721038QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2007)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> spitzengabel ....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradlenker-Fe...090643765QQcategoryZ27925QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> .....oder was soll das sein??



Besonders das "von der Federungscharakteristik eher für Downhill geeignet" ist schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dortmund biker (15. März 2007)

DiSc schrieb:


> nö, das ist schon so ok mit der Gabel!Ich glaube, wir waren uns fast alle einig, das das der neue Trend 2007 wird.........
> Hoffentlich begegnet oder überholt mich mal Niemand mit so einem Bike, ich glaube, dann schmeiß ich mich in die Botanik
> 
> Gruß
> DiSc



Ich habe bei der Ctf unseres Vereins vor kurzen einem mit ner Fox f100 im "Manitou-Style" gesehen. Er wollte uns erst gar nicht glauben, dass die Gabel falsch rum ist (und die Bremsscheibe nicht rechts ist...).  
War ein Canyon Fahrer.  Da merkt man, wofür es den Fachhandel gibt...

Gruss 
Carsten


----------



## dortmund biker (15. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Neues-Profi-Moun...100529730QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Profi? Baumarkt. Die Judy TT als "fein einstellbar" zu bezeichnen grenzt schon an Betrug.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Ful...101231141QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
"Optimum 100-230 mm Federweg"?


----------



## GerhardO (15. März 2007)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Neues-Profi-Mount...QQcmdZViewItem
> Profi? Baumarkt. Die Judy TT als "fein einstellbar" zu bezeichnen grenzt schon an Betrug.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Full...QQcmdZViewItem
> "Optimum 100-230 mm Federweg"?



Mei, diese Leute haben sich nie damit beschäftigt, was sie sich da gekauft haben... Es galt halt als "schick", sich ein bike zuzulegen...


----------



## erkan1984 (15. März 2007)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der Ctf unseres Vereins vor kurzen einem mit ner Fox f100 im "Manitou-Style" gesehen. Er wollte uns erst gar nicht glauben, dass die Gabel falsch rum ist (und die Bremsscheibe nicht rechts ist...).
> War ein Canyon Fahrer.  Da merkt man, wofür es den Fachhandel gibt...
> 
> Gruss
> Carsten


 hey nix gegen Canyon!
Die ham die Gabel bestimmt nich Falsch herum Montiert


----------



## dortmund biker (15. März 2007)

Ne, die muss der Kunde ja selber ausrichten, oder? Ich meinte damit, dass man sich, wenn man keine Ahnung hat ,kein Versenderbike sondern eins vom Händler kaufen sollte.


----------



## nosaint77 (15. März 2007)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> Eine Helmlampe mit 36 Volt, da fährst man bei Nacht in den Wald rein, der wird dann so hell, dass die Vögel anfangen zu pfeifen



Wenn die Polizei dich sieht, einfach bremsen. Das Licht geht automatisch aus und du kannst im nächsten Graben in Deckung gehen


----------



## erkan1984 (15. März 2007)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> Ne, die muss der Kunde ja selber ausrichten, oder? Ich meinte damit, dass man sich, wenn man keine Ahnung hat ,kein Versenderbike sondern eins vom Händler kaufen sollte.



also meins nich, ich musste den Lenker am Vorbau montieren, der Vorbau selber war mit der Gabel ausgerichtet


----------



## terasventus (16. März 2007)

Aha!
http://cgi.ebay.de/federgabeln-AKEL...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
"Leichte,stabile" Gabel, 
doch der Text ist echt Hammer!
Hab min. 3 Minuten gebraucht um zu verstehen, was er meint ------>
versand ist das wegen tueher weil ich muss zu andere dorf fahren.


----------



## salzbrezel (16. März 2007)

> Aha!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/federgabeln-AKELA...QQcmdZViewItem
> "Leichte,stabile" Gabel,



Wie sich das Ding ohne Brücke wohl fährt?


----------



## dkc-live (16. März 2007)

seite kann nicht aufgerufen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terasventus (16. März 2007)

[QUOTE=dkc-live


hmmm...komisch...
nach 	 Artikelnummer: 270096728836	suchen! wirst nicht bereuen!!!!!


----------



## terasventus (16. März 2007)

@salzbrezel

http://cgi.ebay.de/federgabeln-AKEL...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

äääähhh.....die hat keine Cantis ,,,,keine ScheibenB-Aufnahme ..
was ist denn das für n DING!!!????


----------



## Grizzly71 (16. März 2007)

ich lach mich schief


----------



## bad1080 (16. März 2007)

manchmal kommt einem der gedanke das mit dem mulatten-deutsch könnte masche sein...


----------



## omaschreck (16. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=280092718507&rd=1&rd=1

und alle die ihr/ihm geschrieben haben, haben keine ahnung  


aber auch hardcore leichtbau: keine canti und keine disc aufnahme ......nur was für echte männer


----------



## terasventus (16. März 2007)

nach einem ganz gewöhnlichen Kauf eines Spieles bekam ich folgende Nachricht :=

Nicht zahlen!
Ich wurde aus meinem Haus rausgeworfen! 
Sollten Sie schon überwiesen haben, werde ich IHnen den Betrag zurücküberweisen

Na****<-------Frauenname


----------



## omaschreck (16. März 2007)

terasventus schrieb:


> nach einem ganz gewöhnlichen Kauf eines Spieles bekam ich folgende Nachricht :=
> 
> Nicht zahlen!
> Ich wurde aus meinem Haus rausgeworfen!
> ...



lol?


----------



## Schmittler (16. März 2007)

sagfn


----------



## salzbrezel (16. März 2007)

> @salzbrezel
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/federgabeln-AKELA...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Ich würde sagen, dass die Brücke verschraubt war und fehlt. Da waren auch die Cantiaufnahmen dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommodore (16. März 2007)

Sehr stimmig aufgebaut:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Racebike_W0QQitemZ160094769328QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2007)

Beim Rahmengewicht hat er auch die 1 vor der 800 "vergessen"...


----------



## omaschreck (16. März 2007)

wasn das??? simplon umgemuddelt zu gazelle tour populair geometrie??


----------



## olli.gator (16. März 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass die Brücke verschraubt war und fehlt. Da waren auch die Cantiaufnahmen dran.



Die Standrohre sind übrigens beide 90° nach links gedreht - das wird lustig beim Einbau des Vorderrades...


----------



## bad1080 (16. März 2007)

pommodore schrieb:


> Sehr stimmig aufgebaut:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Racebike_W0QQitemZ160094769328QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



jau, und dann auch nur 900 euro startpreis...


----------



## zeitweiser (16. März 2007)

Hab auch mal was gefunden
http://cgi.ebay.de/Sattel-wie-neu_W0QQitemZ270096727329QQcategoryZ15529QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omaschreck (16. März 2007)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Hab auch mal was gefunden
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Sattel-wie-neu_W0QQitemZ270096727329QQcategoryZ15529QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



siehe andere auktionen: also manchmal muss auch sehr viel mehr als zweimal lesen


----------



## terasventus (16. März 2007)

@zeitweiser;


hey! 
Den Typ habe ich schon früher entdeckt!


----------



## Piefke (16. März 2007)

terasventus schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/federgabeln-AKEL...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ebay" data-source="post: 3528032"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> versand ist das wegen tueher weil ich muss zu andere dorf fahren.


----------



## Piefke (16. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kindertelefon-zu...oryZ9185QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## omaschreck (16. März 2007)

kann man auch falschtelefonieren?


----------



## GerhardO (16. März 2007)

Der Typ ist echt klasse!


----------



## Bastiaan (16. März 2007)

und jedesmal aufs neue ist der versand teurer weil 





> weil ich mus zum andere dorf fahren zu post


----------



## bofrost (16. März 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> und jedesmal aufs neue ist der versand teurer weil



Kann er nicht alles gleichzeitig zur Post bringen ?? 

Und noch einer !!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/LUFTKISSEN-FUR-SEGELFAHRZUEG-ODER-NORMALE-BOOT_W0QQitemZ270097984712QQcategoryZ36653QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mais (16. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gardinen-echke-r...ryZ36957QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
haha runde echken also


----------



## bofrost (16. März 2007)

Hehehehe - der verscherbelt aber auch ein Schrott. Mann Mann Mann !

Löst der seine vom Sozialamt gestifteten Haushalt auf ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (16. März 2007)

Mais schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Gardinen-echke-r...ryZ36957QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> haha runde echken also



  du...du...du...  den link wollte ich grad posten 
(eine stunde später...aber egal ^^ )

ädit: der bietet noch einen umwerfer an, diesmal ohne zusätzliche versand kosten, die haben wohl neuerdings nen postamt im dorf: http://cgi.ebay.de/Umwerfer-von-Shi...ryZ77612QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zeitweiser (16. März 2007)

Der wird noch Powerseller


----------



## fatboy (17. März 2007)

Mal wieder ein Fall von absolutem Realitätsverlust...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-ES-7-Moun...095418106QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Was denken sich solche Leute eigentlich????


----------



## HerwigP (17. März 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> du...du...du...  den link wollte ich grad posten
> (eine stunde später...aber egal ^^ )
> 
> ädit: der bietet noch einen umwerfer an, diesmal ohne zusätzliche versand kosten, die haben wohl neuerdings nen postamt im dorf: http://cgi.ebay.de/Umwerfer-von-Shi...ryZ77612QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Das Bild vom Umwerfer find ich geil , da kann man ja soviel erkennen


----------



## Arndtbarnd (17. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Steppenwolf-Team...ryZ85056QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hängengeblieben?


----------



## Grizzly71 (19. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Giant-XTC-860-Cr...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

kurios - er verkauft einen Rahmen von dem ihm die Gangschaltung samt Schaltauge geklaut wurde - hab ich auch noch nie gehört - war bestimmt vergoldet!!! 
Vielleicht vermisst ja jemand ein Giant.

Die Rechtschreibung ist doch auch sehr nett ....schaut mal die anderen Artikel an.


----------



## Grizzly71 (19. März 2007)

wer kauft den ?    

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alter-Fahrad-Sat...30089436346QQcategoryZ420QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (19. März 2007)

was ist an dieser Anzeige wohl kurios?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290095783232&fromMakeTrack=true

ich geb nen Tip: "falsch rum" und "volltrottel" und "zudummumausmbuszuguckn" und "zumglückverkaufterdasarmebikedamitsnimmerleidenmuss"

naaa? schon einen Tip?


----------



## proTECT (19. März 2007)

Pitbullbeisser schrieb:


> was ist an dieser Anzeige wohl kurios?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290095783232&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> ich geb nen Tip: "falsch rum" und "volltrottel" und "zudummumausmbuszuguckn" und "zumglückverkaufterdasarmebikedamitsnimmerleidenmuss"
> ...



wie dumm kann man nur sein  
ich frage mich wieviele leute es noch gibt die soetwas verzapfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (19. März 2007)

omaschreck schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=280092718507&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> und alle die ihr/ihm geschrieben haben, haben keine ahnung




Vielleicht waren die Aufkleber ja auch original...


----------



## Backfisch (19. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/fahrad_W0QQitemZ280092124974QQcategoryZ85024QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Man beachte die zweite Kategorie...


----------



## KonaFrau (19. März 2007)

Pitbullbeisser schrieb:


> was ist an dieser Anzeige wohl kurios?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290095783232&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> ich geb nen Tip: "falsch rum" und "volltrottel" und "zudummumausmbuszuguckn" und "zumglückverkaufterdasarmebikedamitsnimmerleidenmuss"
> ...



das glaub ich ja nich ..... gibt es echt leute die so damit fahren ?! oder wundern die sich dann das irgendwie irgendwas nicht stimmt und es muss ein neues bike her ?!


----------



## GerhardO (19. März 2007)

Weiß gar nicht, was ihr alle habts...? Vielleicht hat ers lieber, wenn die Bremsscheibe rechts ist? Und die Gabelbrücke gehört nunmal nach vorne!!!

Achja - den Fred bitte nicht dicht machen!!!


----------



## Grizzly71 (19. März 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/fahrad_W0QQitemZ280092124974QQcategoryZ85024QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Man beachte die zweite Kategorie...



VOLLGEFEDERT  - Passt doch !! damit kannst du Zuhause locker das Treppenhaus runterbügeln


----------



## Grizzly71 (19. März 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht, was ihr alle habts...? Vielleicht hat ers lieber, wenn die Bremsscheibe rechts ist? Und die Gabelbrücke gehört nunmal nach vorne!!!
> 
> Achja - den Fred bitte nicht dicht machen!!!



Scheibe rechts scheint langsam modern zu werden....das hatten wir doch kürzlich schonmal. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Radon-EVO-ZR1-Hardtail-22-Zoll-550-km-1-Jahr-alt_W0QQitemZ250093012426QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Vielleicht ist der Bursche aus England oder Australien....die fahren schliesslich auch rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (19. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180098041418

Wenigstens einer, der ehrlich ist:
"Ich verkaufe es als Schrott..."


----------



## free-for-ride (19. März 2007)

Piefke schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180098041418
> 
> Wenigstens einer, der ehrlich ist:
> "Ich verkaufe es als Schrott..."



Das Mountainbike wurde insgesamt nur ein halbes Jahr gefahren, in dieser Zeit dafür aber richtig!!


----------



## etiam (19. März 2007)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Scheibe rechts scheint langsam modern zu werden....das hatten wir doch kürzlich schonmal.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Radon-EVO-ZR1-Ha...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Vielleicht ist der Bursche aus England oder Australien....die fahren schliesslich auch rechts



das muss doch schon weh tun, das eigene rad reinzustellen und noch ein foto vom originalbike. wo man doch schon sehen kann dass die gabel falsch montiert ist.

aber ich sags so gerne, wie mal ein kunde zu meinem ehem. local dealer (der kunde hat auch ne gabel auf dieselbe abstruse weise montiert): 

Das is HIGH-TECH, da habt ihr keine Ahnung von!


----------



## theLastTemplar (19. März 2007)

Piefke schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180098041418
> 
> Wenigstens einer, der ehrlich ist:
> "Ich verkaufe es als Schrott..."



entweder hat er die kiste drei stunden lang poliert und gebohnert oder die schaltung ist ihm noch auf dem nachhause weg vom baumarkt durchgebrochen


----------



## arkonis (19. März 2007)

Hier hat einer eine Möglichkeit gefunden seine Baumarkgurke aufzuwerten.
Bayern München dürfe dann die 500er Marke sprengen.
Das hier hätte ein Schnäpchen dein können, einen Bolzenschneider vorausgesetzt.
Im Ebay wird es nichts mehr mit einem LowCostBike da wird auf Schrott geboten als wäre es goldende *******.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (19. März 2007)

etiam schrieb:


> aber ich sags so gerne, wie mal ein kunde zu meinem ehem. local dealer (der kunde hat auch ne gabel auf dieselbe abstruse weise montiert):
> 
> Das is HIGH-TECH, da habt ihr keine Ahnung von!



was sagt denn der hightechbewanderte Kunde zu ner Lefty und auf welche Seite würde er die bauen?


----------



## free-for-ride (19. März 2007)

na auf der rechten, sagt doch schon der name


----------



## Bastiaan (19. März 2007)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> na auf der rechten, sagt doch schon der name



richtig, sonst wär ja die bremsscheibe links  stell dir das einfach mal bildlich vor....ogott, die bremsscheibe an der linken seite....sowas kanns doch nicht geben. allein schon wie das aussieht, und die bremsleistung leidet ja auch drutner wenn die bremse links montiert wird


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (19. März 2007)

Ihr seids der Brüller,



free-for-ride schrieb:


> na auf der rechten, sagt doch schon der name





Bastiaan schrieb:


> richtig, sonst wär ja die bremsscheibe links  stell dir das einfach mal bildlich vor....ogott, die bremsscheibe an der linken seite....sowas kanns doch nicht geben. allein schon wie das aussieht, und die bremsleistung leidet ja auch drutner wenn die bremse links montiert wird


----------



## dkc-live (19. März 2007)

bei penny gibs nu kombiklickpedale ... fÃ¼r 20â¬ passend zu der ihren kagg rÃ¤dern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (19. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/S-Crash-Pump-Mac...103883680QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

tora udn julie mit xtr vermischt ^^


----------



## kaspersack (19. März 2007)

Da fragt man sich doch ersthaft, wie man bei dem Rahmengewicht und den hochwertigen Komponenten auf das Gesamtgewicht kommt  

MfG, Seb


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (19. März 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/S-Crash-Pump-Mac...103883680QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> tora udn julie mit xtr vermischt ^^



vor allem würd ich nie relaxed ein Bike fahren, dass "Crash" heisst!!


----------



## dkc-live (19. März 2007)

die gabel und der sattel wiegen schon 3 kg


----------



## KingCAZAL (19. März 2007)

hier ein absolutes bike für leichtbaufetischisten. laut verkäufer geht es wohl kaum leichter. ob wir ihm mal ein paar nette links schicken sollten        

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Bia...092160000QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Ritzel´n´Soß (19. März 2007)

Pitbullbeisser schrieb:


> was ist an dieser Anzeige wohl kurios?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290095783232&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> ich geb nen Tip: "falsch rum" und "volltrottel" und "zudummumausmbuszuguckn" und "zumglückverkaufterdasarmebikedamitsnimmerleidenmuss"
> ...



Schauts euch nochmal an. Das Bild ist ja schon oberdämlich, aber die neu hinzugefügte Erklärung... Die Digitalkameras machen aber auch was sie wollen


----------



## bad1080 (20. März 2007)

logisch! der vorbau zeigt also nach hinten, vermutlich wegen der besseren sitztposition für donwhill 

wie man dann aber an die bremsen kommt ist mir schleierhaft...


----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. März 2007)

Liebesbeweis für Euren Partner/in gefällig? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140095447064&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. März 2007)

Pitbullbeisser schrieb:


> vor allem würd ich nie relaxed ein Bike fahren, dass "Crash" heisst!!


Ich beobachte das mal! XTR Parts kann man immer gebrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester (20. März 2007)

Also auch wenn inzwischen fast alle Angebote von dem Typen hier gepostet wurden, bei diesem hab' ich mir jetzt fast in die Hosen gemacht: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270079045244


----------



## Grizzly71 (20. März 2007)

bad1080 schrieb:


> logisch! der vorbau zeigt also nach hinten, vermutlich wegen der besseren sitztposition für donwhill
> 
> wie man dann aber an die bremsen kommt ist mir schleierhaft...



 
das geht schon: 
du bremst dann einfach mit dem Daumen


----------



## Grizzly71 (20. März 2007)

Der sich den Wolf fährt...irgentwie nette Beschreibung....

und laut Beschreibung ein bestimmt *wenig benutzter* Damensattel


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (20. März 2007)

Ritzel´n´Soß schrieb:


> Schauts euch nochmal an. Das Bild ist ja schon oberdämlich, aber die neu hinzugefügte Erklärung... Die Digitalkameras machen aber auch was sie wollen



"Federgabel:Manitou Sherma Breakout 180mm Federweg (eine der besten Downhillgabel )"

vielleicht muss ich meine gabel auch mal umdrehen ... darin schlummern bestimmt auch ungeahnte Fähigkeiten!!


----------



## erkan1984 (20. März 2007)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> hier ein absolutes bike für leichtbaufetischisten. laut verkäufer geht es wohl kaum leichter. ob wir ihm mal ein paar nette links schicken sollten
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Bia...092160000QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


das machen die Schutzbleche!
Ausserdem is das 'n volltrottel, der hat doch die Gabelbrücke hinten! *fg*
sollte er wirklich 2900 dafür bezahlt haben sag ich mal PWN3D, 
wer bezahlt bitte knapp 3k für ein 12 kilo schweres HT mit ner XT austattung?!
-arme sau-


----------



## GerhardO (20. März 2007)

> Also auch wenn inzwischen fast alle Angebote von dem Typen hier gepostet wurden, bei diesem hab' ich mir jetzt fast in die Hosen gemacht: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=270079045244


Vielleicht sollte man dem Jungen mal ein kleines "Danke" rüberschicken? Beschert er uns doch mit seinen Auktionen immer heitere Augenblicke...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeff Lenosky (20. März 2007)

Kann man mit seinem ICQ-Bild Geld verdienen???
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250096549237&fromMakeTrack=true

Gruß Andy


----------



## Bastiaan (20. März 2007)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Liebesbeweis für Euren Partner/in gefällig?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140095447064&fromMakeTrack=true



das wird sicher ankommen: "hi schadz, ich hab dir mal was mitgebracht, es ziegt die liebe zwischen uns beiden" ... "ne kartoffel"  das kommt dann etwa so an als "du bauer, mach mir en kartoffel salat" 

ädit: was hält der typ uns eigentlich auf dem laufenden mit seinen updates? untendrunter steht doch ein counter


----------



## Trollobaby (20. März 2007)

das hat doch mit dem Counter nichts zu tun. es geht darum, den Artikel auf die Liste deiner zubeobachten Artikel zu setzen (benutze ich ehrlich gesagt auch nie)


----------



## Trollobaby (20. März 2007)

...


----------



## free-for-ride (20. März 2007)

@Trollobaby

und du hast den tread nicht genau gelesen,
sonst hättest du den post verstanden,

also erst lesen, dann denken, dann posten
für dich noch als tip, lesen ab post #3410


----------



## Trollobaby (20. März 2007)

ah ja, bei nochmaliger genauer Betrachtung fällt mir auf, das Erkan wahrscheinlich die Gabelbrücke in Verbindung mit den Schutzblechen bemängelt. Da hat er natürlich recht, geht für mich jedoch nicht eindeutig aus der Art seiner Satzstellung oder Formulierung hervor.


----------



## free-for-ride (20. März 2007)

seit post #3410 tauchen die gabel verkehr rum verbaut bei ebay auf,
also haben wir uns in diesem tread spasseshalber darauf geeinigt das
dies der neue standart ist, also wird ne left jez auch rechts montiert


----------



## Trollobaby (20. März 2007)

okay, soweit zurück hatte ich nicht geblättert, danke


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. März 2007)

Wahrscheinlich war das hier schon, aber zur Sicherheit stell ich's nochmal rein:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bremsscheibe-180mm-im-sexy-Design-Naked-Woman_W0QQitemZ220092830859QQcategoryZ85107QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Grizzly71 (20. März 2007)

sachen gibt's!!! 
aber ich bräuchte ne 200er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. März 2007)

Per Aufkleber auf XTR umgerüstet.
? Ist das echt der einzige Unterschied zu z.B. DEORE ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Alu-XTR-27-G...090073689QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Beerchen (20. März 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Per Aufkleber auf XTR umgerüstet.
> ? Ist das echt der einzige Unterschied zu z.B. DEORE ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Alu-XTR-27-G...090073689QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Am 15.03.07 hat der Verkäufer die folgenden Angaben hinzugefügt:
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!Bitte keine Spaß bitter!!!!!!!!!!*

Jaja, es ist schon Bitter wenn man keinen Spaß versteht


----------



## Bastiaan (20. März 2007)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> also wird ne left jez auch rechts montiert



du verstehst mich....und die bremsscheibe MUSS rechts hin.
aber ein problemche gabs da doch als ich heute meine gabel auch "richtig"rum einbauen wollte...die bremsscheibe hinten ist immer noch links, und rechts ist das schaltwerk. muss ich dann grad das schaltwerk nach links und bremsscheibe nach rechts tun? oder ist dies nicht möglich?!

grtz, und voller hoffnung auf hilfe


----------



## JoolstheBear (20. März 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Per Aufkleber auf XTR umgerÃ¼stet.
> ? Ist das echt der einzige Unterschied zu z.B. DEORE ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Alu-XTR-27-G...090073689QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Is keine Deore , die Nabe serienmÃ¤ssig is ne Formula ... wobei ich aber noch nie ne GlÃ¤nzend Schwarze XTR Nabe gesehen habe die fÃ¼r Disc Brakes 6 Loch gedacht is ... muss wohl ne Special edition gewesen sein 

â¬: die kiste is schon Ã¼ber 450 eus (399 np) wenn ich meine bikes auch Ã¼ber neupreis loswerde bau ich auch nen XTR schaltwerk ran und pflaster den rest mit XTR Aufklebern voll


----------



## Grizzly71 (21. März 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> du verstehst mich....und die bremsscheibe MUSS rechts hin.
> aber ein problemche gabs da doch als ich heute meine gabel auch "richtig"rum einbauen wollte...die bremsscheibe hinten ist immer noch links, und rechts ist das schaltwerk. muss ich dann grad das schaltwerk nach links und bremsscheibe nach rechts tun? oder ist dies nicht möglich?!
> 
> grtz, und voller hoffnung auf hilfe



Dann musst Du die Kurbel aber auch links montieren - das wird aufwendig. 
Hinten muss die Scheibe also links bleiben - ist wegen dem ausgleichenden Bremsverhalten auch besser. Da bleibt der Bock beim bremsen wenigstens schön in der Spur !!!  Die Physik-Spezis hier können das bestimmt bestätigen. Also vorne rechts und hinten links wird der neue Standard


----------



## Grizzly71 (21. März 2007)

JoolstheBear schrieb:


> Is keine Deore , die Nabe serienmÃ¤ssig is ne Formula ... wobei ich aber noch nie ne GlÃ¤nzend Schwarze XTR Nabe gesehen habe die fÃ¼r Disc Brakes 6 Loch gedacht is ... muss wohl ne Special edition gewesen sein
> 
> â¬: die kiste is schon Ã¼ber 450 eus (399 np) wenn ich meine bikes auch Ã¼ber neupreis loswerde bau ich auch nen XTR schaltwerk ran und pflaster den rest mit XTR Aufklebern voll



http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Alu-XTR-27-G...090073689QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 
Verkaufsgrund:
...."Verkaufe es auch nur weil ich von meiner frau einen Motorroller bekommen habe"....
 
den Roller verkauft er dann nÃ¤chstes Jahr als/mit Harley-Davidson (Aufkleber)


----------



## free-for-ride (21. März 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> du verstehst mich....und die bremsscheibe MUSS rechts hin.
> aber ein problemche gabs da doch als ich heute meine gabel auch "richtig"rum einbauen wollte...die bremsscheibe hinten ist immer noch links, und rechts ist das schaltwerk. muss ich dann grad das schaltwerk nach links und bremsscheibe nach rechts tun? oder ist dies nicht möglich?!
> 
> grtz, und voller hoffnung auf hilfe



nunja, der neue standard ist noch nicht so verbreitet, also erst im kommen.
da wir / du hier der zeit schon weit voraus sind bleibt nichts anderes über
als einen neuen hinterbau schweissen zu lassen, der dem neuen standard
gerecht wird, soll heissen bremsaufnahme rechts und schaltauge links
hinzu kommt ein neues spezialschaltwerk welches sich links montieren lässt
schaltwerk ist meiner meinung nach im moment nur durch selbstbau zu realisieren
mit der scheibenbremse sieht es ähnlich aus, damit es mit den heutigen bremsen funktioniert,
muss die aufnahme rechts unter der schwinge angebracht werden
weiterhin muss das laufrad gedreht werden so das ritzel lionks sitzt
und die kurbel mit lager muss auch gedreht werden
problem ist, dass wir den entwicklern und unserer zeit weit voraus sind,
was den neuen standard betrifft.
um es aber voran zu treiben, bin ich dafür eine arbeitsgemeinschaft zu gründen in der wir den neuen
standard weiter voran treiben und zur entwicklung von standardkonformen
schaltwerken und bremsen beitragen, soll heissen den entwicklern ein wenig
unter die arme zu greifen


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (21. März 2007)

ich könnte mich igeln ... 
jetzt hat er das Ding beendet und hats mit neuen Fotos wieder eingestellt ... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290095783232&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

lööhöl!


----------



## free-for-ride (21. März 2007)

Pitbullbeisser schrieb:


> ich könnte mich igeln ...
> jetzt hat er das Ding beendet und hats mit neuen Fotos wieder eingestellt ...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290095783232&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019
> 
> lööhöl!



das ist jez aber wieder der alte standard
dem neuen standard wird das bike jez nicht mehr gerecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (21. März 2007)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> das ist jez aber wieder der alte standard
> dem neuen standard wird das bike jez nicht mehr gerecht



Schade.... wir wollten ihn doch schon für den Bike-Innovationspreis 2007 vorschlagen. 
Es findet sich bestimmt bald eine andere glorreiche Idee!


----------



## Bastiaan (21. März 2007)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> nunja, der neue standard ist noch nicht so verbreitet, also erst im kommen.
> da wir / du hier der zeit schon weit voraus sind bleibt nichts anderes über
> als einen neuen hinterbau schweissen zu lassen, der dem neuen standard
> gerecht wird, soll heissen bremsaufnahme rechts und schaltauge links
> ...



 ach herje....herrlich 
glaubst du, firmen wie "cube" oder "scott" oder wer auch immer, würde unsere ag sponsorn? weil die ganzen umbauten gehen ja schon kräftig ins geld. da wärs einfacher wenn wir einen sponsor hätten


----------



## dying2live (21. März 2007)

Pitbullbeisser schrieb:


> ich könnte mich igeln ...
> jetzt hat er das Ding beendet und hats mit neuen Fotos wieder eingestellt ...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290095783232&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019
> 
> lööhöl!



Also da muss man ja mal überhaupt keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Backfisch (21. März 2007)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> das ist jez aber wieder der alte standard
> dem neuen standard wird das bike jez nicht mehr gerecht





> Sorry, das Rad hat ein Freund für mich Fotografiert, und dabei die Gabel verdreht, weiß auch nicht wie das passiert ist... es ist also nix falsch herum zusammen gebaut.



Tja, Ihr Experten, die Gabel war richtig montiert, aber Vorbau und Lenker waren um 180 Grad verdreht!


----------



## free-for-ride (21. März 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Tja, Ihr Experten, die Gabel war richtig montiert, aber Vorbau und Lenker waren um 180 Grad verdreht!



da könnte man doch auch nen lecker standard draus machen
ab sofort heist der "vorbau" jez "rückbau"
und aus den 2fingerbremshebeln machen wir nen daumenhebel
ist doch super, mit daumen schalten und bremsen


----------



## Enrgy (21. März 2007)

Tja, da hat ihn sein Freund aber mal richtig verarscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Floh (21. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270101971056&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_RCRX_Pr4_PcY_BID_IT&refitem=270096728836&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&usedrule1=CrossSell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget
Juhuuu wollte ich schon immer mal haben.
Des Postamt haben sie anscheinend verlegt denn er muss jetzt in die nächste Stat fahren
Vielleicht ne Idee für das nächste Privat organisiertes Rennen Problem nur Mersedes und Paris müssen Sponsor sein sonst lohnt sich das nicht.


----------



## Bastiaan (21. März 2007)

The Floh schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270101971056&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_RCRX_Pr4_PcY_BID_IT&refitem=270096728836&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&usedrule1=CrossSell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget
> Juhuuu wollte ich schon immer mal haben.
> Des Postamt haben sie anscheinend verlegt denn er muss jetzt in die nächste Stat fahren




boah ey, geilooo, des such ich schon seit mindestens 3 jahr. 
mal ernsthaft, da is sogar 1 euro noch zuviel


----------



## terasventus (21. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/TOILETTE_W0QQitemZ270101982520QQcategoryZ135899QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


hmmm....
mahnche Sahen vershikt er in die Dorf, anderes in dem Stad.... 





WARUM?
Das ist hier DIE Frage!


ps.ou, pardon...stat natürlich und nicht staD!


----------



## terasventus (21. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/altes-messing-Topf_W0QQitemZ270101516888QQcategoryZ4175QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
FRECHHEIT!!!
10er fürs Porto!
Die andere Dorf ist anscheinend sehr sehr weit.....


----------



## popeye_mzg (21. März 2007)

terasventus schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/TOILETTE_W0QQitemZ270101982520QQcategoryZ135899QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> hmmm....
> mahnche Sahen vershikt er in die Dorf, anderes in dem Stad....
> ...


----------



## popeye_mzg (21. März 2007)

Offenbar verfährt er sich andauernd ? 
Deswegen "Tuer Versandt, weil muss andere Schtadt .... ??? !!! "


----------



## terasventus (21. März 2007)

Aber hey!
was er alles vertrödelt!! 
er wird noch PowerSeller!!!


----------



## popeye_mzg (21. März 2007)

Man kann nur hoffen, das Kollega sich für den Erlös mal einen Duden und nen gescheiten Deutschkurs zulegt ... 

Da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs beim Lesen .... :-D


----------



## popeye_mzg (21. März 2007)

Lol, ja mag sein. Wenn er bald noch nen "Furz" im Glas verkauft schlag ich wohl auch zu .... gröhl


----------



## terasventus (21. März 2007)

Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah?

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=45238&sort=1&cat=last1&page=3


hahlo, meine Nahme ist Grigori Savcenko und ich suhe ein guten Fuli ramehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (21. März 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Man kann nur hoffen, das Kollega sich für den Erlös mal einen Duden und nen gescheiten Deutschkurs zulegt ...
> 
> Da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs beim Lesen .... :-D



wir könnten ihm ja, als kleines dankescön für die lustige zeit, einen duden schenken?! wär doch ne idee?!


----------



## andy1 (21. März 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> wir könnten ihm ja, als kleines dankescön für die lustige zeit, einen duden schenken?! wär doch ne idee?!



alles Quatsch Alder !
Dem muss so sein !
Guggst du hier:



> _Berlin/Hannover (RP)._ *Die deutsche Sprache verändert sich durch den Einfluss der in Deutschland lebenden Migranten. Das behauptet Norbert Dittmar, Sprachwissenschaftler an der Freien Universität in Berlin. Denn die so genannte "Kanak-Sprak", wie türkisch-stämmige Jugendliche ihren Sprachmischmasch selbstbewusst nennen, beeinflusse zunehmend die Ausdrucksweise mancher deutscher Jugendlicher.*


http://www.bbv-net.de/public/article/aktuelles/kultur/mehr_kultur/419661

Wird sisch schon langsam deutschsprach


----------



## JoolstheBear (21. März 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=45000&sort=1&cat=2&page=3

falsche größe


----------



## arkonis (21. März 2007)

JoolstheBear schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=45000&sort=1&cat=2&page=3
> 
> falsche größe



ne famillienzuwachs, der Bauch


----------



## z-martin (22. März 2007)

Naja,
problematisch wirds, wenn der Typ in den nächste Staat fahren muss zum nächsten Postamt, dann wirds richtig teuer...


----------



## Deleted 8297 (24. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Deda-Newton-Vorb...ryZ85120QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ob den Vorbau wohl jemand kauft?!


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. März 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Deda-Newton-Vorb...ryZ85120QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ob den Vorbau wohl jemand kauft?!



Sicher!!


----------



## laris (24. März 2007)

auch schön....

http://cgi.ebay.de/60-Jahre-altes-D...095406776QQcategoryZ30752QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

beachtet den untertitel


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. März 2007)

laris schrieb:


> auch schön....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/60-Jahre-altes-D...095406776QQcategoryZ30752QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> beachtet den untertitel



Naja, vielleicht liegen die zum selber anschweißen dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bad1080 (24. März 2007)

auch schön ist:



> Es hat eine 1 Gang Schaltung



die neue shimano 1-gang nexave natürlich, auch 60 jahre alt weil ja im originalzustand...


----------



## arkonis (25. März 2007)

laaanger Vorbau


----------



## Mexicansativa (25. März 2007)

Geil das muß ich sofort kaufen


----------



## dkc-live (25. März 2007)

sieht auch irgendwie nicht nach alu aus ...


----------



## John Oswald (26. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> laaanger Vorbau



holland-mountainbike...


----------



## Backfisch (27. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Custom-Hardtail-...094820749QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sattelstütze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (27. März 2007)

bike fÃ¼r 120â¬ ersteigern
die xt und truvativ teile abmontieren
gabel wegschmeissen
rahmen wiederverkaufen
sattel an die schwester verschenken

und man kann sogar noch was draus machen..


----------



## Enrgy (27. März 2007)

Mais schrieb:


> bike für 120 ersteigern...


...Optimist, das Dingen bringt sicher mindestens 200 Schleifen. Naja, wenigstens könnte ich mir den Versand sparen, D ist nur 20km weg. Aber die Farbe passt nun überhaupt nicht zu meinem Pulsmesser-Brustgurt - schade...


----------



## Wolkentreiber (28. März 2007)

Hallo Leute....

...hier war ja schonmal von Augenkrebs die Rede... hier mal ein Bike der ÜBELSTEN Sorte...  und wieder einmal ein Beispiel dafür, dass man Geschmack nicht kaufen kann... KULT und PUNKT!!!!





http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-RAVEN...091483848QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich kann nur (im Sinne der ganzen Bike-Community) hoffen, dass die Bieter Freunde von ihm sind, die den Preis pushen wollen...

Und dann noch seine Erklärung dazu:

_Hi, Mit diesem Bike fährt man vor die Oper oder holt mal eben schnell Brötchen damit, oder ganz "understatement" man stellts ins Wohnzimmer! Für den Hardcore-Einsatz wäre es vermutlich zu schade da gibts hier in ebay massenweise Bikes dazu. Ziel war es ein Bike zu bauen mit dem man möglichst schnell und elegant den Gotthardpass oder die Brennerpassstrasse runterbrettern kann und dank der Gustav M ultimative Bremsleistung hat. Die Reifen auf den Spengle Rädern sind Hutchinson Slicks wie sie beim Tria auf Hawaii verwendung finden.. p.s. Du kannst aber mit dem Bike auch gemütlich durch den Schwarzwald gondeln.._

Jaja, Gustav M und Tria-Slicks.... damit auch ganz sicher mit einem Zug am Bremshebel der Reifen bis zur Felge durchgebremst ist... 


Falls sich jetzt aber doch einer von euch für das Bike interessiert, aber nicht weiß, wie finanzieren.... hier ein Vorschlag...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=230107705230&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Grizzly71 (28. März 2007)

........... oder holt mal eben schnell Brötchen damit, oder ganz "understatement" man stellts ins Wohnzimmer! 

da fahr ich doch lieber mit dem gelben Roller meiner Tochter zum Bäcker......das hat wenigstens Stil. Und wenn ich das "Ding" ganz -understatement- in mein Wohnzimmer stelle reicht meine Frau definitiv die Scheidung ein.

Tschuldigung ..... aber das "Ding" geht nun wirklich garnicht!!


----------



## free-for-ride (28. März 2007)

mir tut die gustel leid


----------



## #easy# (28. März 2007)

:kotz: sorry war gerade auf der Toilette........schade um das Mittagsessen 
man man man da sieht man mal wieder, wie man ein Bike so verunstalten kann  wenn es könnte würde sich das Cannondale vor den nächsten Bus werfen...........schön finde ich den Rahmen auch nicht aber das hat das Raven auch nicht verdient.

easy


----------



## terasventus (28. März 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=46176
Stark!


----------



## terasventus (28. März 2007)

hm...
sit heute der "Vertipp-Dich"-Tag?
Hab ich was verpasst?
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=46200&sort=1&cat=last1&page=1


----------



## Bastiaan (28. März 2007)

terasventus schrieb:


> hm...
> sit heute der "Vertipp-Dich"-Tag?
> Hab ich was verpasst?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=46200&sort=1&cat=last1&page=1



?¿


----------



## Wave (28. März 2007)

Wollen Steine kaufen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bad1080 (28. März 2007)

ja, feine sache! aber sowas macht dann doch stutzig:
============================================
[+] alles ok		Käufer  ex-radiosammler( 239) 		 18.02.03 19:59		3400617713	
	Ergänzungskommentar von ex-radiosammler: HAb Statt Notebook heute 3 Steine erhalten
============================================
war er dann doch ganz zufrieden damit? hat er sich noch ne höhlenwand dazu ersteigert und jetzt gehts los oder wie?


----------



## Riemen (28. März 2007)

Das ist uralt, und wurde in diesem Thead auch schon mindestens 1x genannt.

Ergebnis: Der Typ hat sich umgebracht, wahrscheinlich, weil ihm die ganzen Anzeigen zu viel wurden...


----------



## Bastiaan (28. März 2007)

oha, bitter böse


----------



## Eddigofast (28. März 2007)

Riemen schrieb:


> Das ist uralt, und wurde in diesem Thead auch schon mindestens 1x genannt.
> 
> Ergebnis: Der Typ hat sich umgebracht, wahrscheinlich, weil ihm die ganzen Anzeigen zu viel wurden...



Ich kannte es noch nicht! Es hängt halt nicht jeder, so wie Du den ganzen Tag vorm PC ab...sondern geht Biken !


----------



## tbird (29. März 2007)

hammer 



> Es hängt halt nicht jeder, so wie Du den ganzen Tag vorm PC ab...sondern geht Biken !


oder man nimmt den PC mit zum Biken


----------



## Backfisch (29. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cycletool-CC-Dir...099056894QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

CC/Dirt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2007)

Ist das jetzt ne RST Truvativ oder ne Truvativ mit Lockout????


----------



## sunboy (29. März 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=46175&sort=1&cat=19&page=1

Trve...


----------



## Alex de Large (29. März 2007)

Abholung *nach* Zahlungseingang  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-F10-Rennr...101913515QQcategoryZ32509QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (29. März 2007)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Abholung *nach* Zahlungseingang
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-F10-Rennr...101913515QQcategoryZ32509QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



der wohnt bestimmt in nem Wohnmobil und ist dann weg! Wer geht darauf ein?
Und wie kommt es, dass einen Nen carbonrahmen kauft und den dann in wunschfarbe lackiert und dann auch noch günstiger, wahrscheinlich ein wohltäter


----------



## escezet (29. März 2007)

na wem fällts auf
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=020&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=300095465293&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## dkc-live (29. März 2007)

das tropfenfreie entlüftungssystem?


----------



## Reini65 (29. März 2007)

Scheibenbrese


----------



## Alex de Large (29. März 2007)

GIGANTISCH

http://cgi.ebay.de/EXTREMES-MTB-MIT...096586377QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Backfisch (29. März 2007)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> GIGANTISCH
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/EXTREMES-MTB-MIT...096586377QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Für 1,85 Körpergrösse ist das Ding läppische 10cm zu gross...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B-Ston3D (29. März 2007)

ich lach mich schlapp!!! geil das mit den holzbrikettshier
mein beileid alle betroffenen. sowas gehört hart bestraft.  aber humor hat der alte


----------



## B-Ston3D (29. März 2007)

les grad, der typ hat sich umgebracht?   naja, dann tuts mir noch mehr leid für die betroffenen ....


----------



## free-for-ride (30. März 2007)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> les grad, der typ hat sich umgebracht?




sorry, glaub ich nicht


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (30. März 2007)

escezet schrieb:


> na wem fällts auf
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=020&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=300095465293&rd=1&rd=1



AAAhhhhhahahahahahaa!!!

"Carbon Scheibenbremse für IS2000 und Post Mount Montage"

würde gerne sehen, wie er eine vollbremsung macht!  

Formel eins am Bike!!


----------



## John Oswald (30. März 2007)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/EXTREMES-MTB-MIT...096586377QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ist hier jemand mit 220 cm körpergröße?


----------



## Riemen (30. März 2007)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> sorry, glaub ich nicht


http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/12689/1


----------



## free-for-ride (30. März 2007)

Riemen schrieb:


> http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/12689/1



 
naja ist nicht schad drum
einer weniger


----------



## sid vicious (31. März 2007)

dummes gewäsch!


----------



## free-for-ride (31. März 2007)

ja nee, is klar

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hinterrad-Shockster-Federung-zum-Nachruesten_W0QQitemZ250099509405QQcategoryZ100246QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KleinundMein (31. März 2007)

Yep, ist sicherlich auch nuetzlich, wenn das Schaltauge hin ist.  

Tuningmoeglichkeiten bzgl. des Gewichtes gibt es sicher auch noch viele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (31. März 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=46574


----------



## Burgmaster (31. März 2007)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> ja nee, is klar
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Hinterrad-Shockster-Federung-zum-Nachruesten_W0QQitemZ250099509405QQcategoryZ100246QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Allmächtiger, was es nicht alles für Müll gibt!!! 
Unglaublich!!! 
Auf die Idee muß man erst mal kommen! 
Verdammt!


----------



## luibera (31. März 2007)

juhu mein erster post:
ich hab zwar nich alle seiten gelesen aber ich glaub das war hier noch nich dran:http://cgi.ebay.de/20-Zoll-MotoCross-Moto-Cross-Fahrrad-mit-Scheibenbremse_W0QQitemZ300094100566QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chris_f (1. April 2007)

luibera schrieb:


> juhu mein erster post:
> ich hab zwar nich alle seiten gelesen aber ich glaub das war hier noch nich dran:http://cgi.ebay.de/20-Zoll-MotoCross-Moto-Cross-Fahrrad-mit-Scheibenbremse_W0QQitemZ300094100566QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hab ich die Tage bei einem Händler gesehen. Also wenn ich mal nachdenke, wie oft wir als Kinder(!) Motorrad gespielt haben, find ich das eigentlich ne clevere Geschäftsidee. Ein Kind im Kindergarten- & Grundschulalter hätte damit sicher ne Menge Spaß und wäre der King der Straße, um was anderes gehts ja in dem Alter beim biken noch nicht.


----------



## luibera (1. April 2007)

ich stell es mir als ganz lustig vor!aber ich glaub als kind hätt ich des aber auch sehr scnell geschrottet!


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. April 2007)

So in der Art gab es die schon letztes Jahr im Wal Mart!


----------



## hannes<< (2. April 2007)

schmeiss mich weg

http://cgi.ebay.de/XBOX-Konsole-7-Spiele_W0QQitemZ260100902059QQcategoryZ23909QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Knacki1 (2. April 2007)

Mortal Kombat versteh ich ja. Aber wieso darf man Halo, Hulk und TH Underground nicht bei ebay anbieten?


----------



## bad1080 (3. April 2007)

LOL! das hier finde ich viel besser



> hat als Zubehör einen Controller mit eingebauter Lüftung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (3. April 2007)

bad1080 schrieb:


> LOL! das hier finde ich viel besser


Das gibts wirklich... um die Schweissbildung an den Händen zu verringern.


----------



## Stirni (3. April 2007)

78â¬ das ding


----------



## kaspersack (3. April 2007)

Ganz schön dreist:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schaltwerk-Umwer...101176056QQcategoryZ77611QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

70 Eur für ne XT-Kette? 30000km Haltbarkeit bei einer Kette? Nee, is klar  

MfG, Seb


----------



## Piefke (3. April 2007)

kaspersack schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Schaltwerk-Umwer...101176056QQcategoryZ77611QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ebay" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:
			
		

> Glauben Sie mir,egal wo Ich bisher gearbeitet habe,wurden die Kunden verarscht.



Da hat er ja wenigstens etwas gelernt


----------



## dkc-live (3. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-RAVEN...095022514QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

help!!!!


----------



## Piefke (3. April 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-RAVEN...095022514QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (3. April 2007)

aber ist doch edel das ding ^^
fehlt nur noch ne lefty carbon ^^


----------



## micve (3. April 2007)

Piefke schrieb:


> Da hat er ja wenigstens etwas gelernt



Und man selber auch:



> Mit dieser Anleitung könnte man sich eigentlich sogar schon als Zweirad-Mechaniker selbstständig machen.


----------



## wookie (3. April 2007)

Piefke schrieb:


> :kotz:



ich verstehe das nicht, zuerst wurde das ding für 2760 EUR versteigert:
http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-RAVEN...091483848QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und jetzt ist es wieder drinn für 3500 EUR?

http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-RAVEN...095022514QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Also entweder der Käufer hatte tatsächlich bemerkt das er ******* gekauft hat, oder er will gezielt aus ******* geld machen.


----------



## dioXxide (3. April 2007)

Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? Da hat einer aus Mist geboten und nie bezahlt. Jetzt hat er das Teil wieder reingestellt für 1999EUR. Da kann man nur im Suff drauf bieten. Der Bikeshop, der das gebaut hat, sollte verklagt werden...

EDIT:

Das hat tatsächlich ein shop gebaut und stellt das auch noch auf die eigene Homepage:


*-----klicken auf eigene Gefahr-----*


Also jeder Fahrradmechaniker, der etwas Ahnung hat, sollte sich dafür schämen. Oder zumindest nicht damit in der Öffentlichkeit prahlen, wenn er schon so einen Schund zusammen geschraubt hat.


----------



## F-N-C (3. April 2007)

dioXxide schrieb:


> ...Der Bikeshop, der das gebaut hat, sollte verklagt werden...



Und die Klage wirst Du auch gewinnen...
Wegen optischer Grausamkeit, Vergewaltigung von sinnvollen Parts und hirnloser Zusammenstellung in Tateinheit.

Würde für 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - fahren nicht unter 5 Jahren plädieren.


----------



## bad1080 (3. April 2007)

geil, schaltung xtr hollowtech 2, das sagt ja schon alles...  

aber das bike ist schon ne üble vergewaltigung...


----------



## dioXxide (3. April 2007)

Also, wenn ich ins Gästebuch des shops gucke, scheinen einige das Teil ja total geil zu finden. Oder die schreiben da selber rein...

Was ist das eigentlich für eine grottige Gabel an dem Teil? Die Brücke davon ist ja dicker als die Tauchrohre!!!


----------



## F-N-C (3. April 2007)

Ööööh, nix gegen die Gabel, ja! 

Ist ne Cannondale Moto FR. (120mm Federweg)
Wiegt zwar locker 3,5kg ist aber so ziemlich das steiffste an Fahrradgabel, was es je gab. Sind halt zwei Headshocks in einer Gabel. 'Ne doppelte Levty + Gabelrücke sozuagen.
Wenn auch bissl übergewichtig, fährt sich absolut geil das Dingen!

(Würde es als Pflichtprogramm für Tandems bezeichnen  )

Edit: korrigiere, sind nur 100mm...


----------



## hai-nik (3. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-Rahmen-LTD-...102812850QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wenn man die dalle mit klebeband umwickelt......


----------



## hai-nik (3. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Rah...107350653QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


eine passende hintergabel findet sich bestimmt auch bei ebay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (3. April 2007)

stefan gräfe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-Rahmen-LTD-...102812850QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> wenn man die dalle mit klebeband umwickelt......


----------



## dioXxide (3. April 2007)

F-N-C schrieb:


> Ööööh, nix gegen die Gabel, ja!
> 
> Ist ne Cannondale Moto FR. (120mm Federweg)
> Wiegt zwar locker 3,5kg ist aber so ziemlich das steiffste an Fahrradgabel, was es je gab. Sind halt zwei Headshocks in einer Gabel. 'Ne doppelte Levty + Gabelrücke sozuagen.
> ...



Also mal ehrlich, Doppelbrücken mit 100mm sind eigentlich an Baumarktbikes zu finden. Kein Wunder, dass die steif ist, total sinnlos


----------



## Hellspawn (3. April 2007)

dioXxide schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, Doppelbrücken mit 100mm sind eigentlich an Baumarktbikes zu finden. Kein Wunder, dass die steif ist, total sinnlos



man sollte auch bedenken, wie alt die Gabel ist. Damals hatte ein Freerider noch 80mm Federweg und V-Brakes und es gab Hardtaildownhillbikes.


----------



## fone (4. April 2007)

stefan gräfe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-Rahmen-LTD-...102812850QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> wenn man die dalle mit klebeband umwickelt......




der nimmt den mund ganz schön voll...
"Stabilitätseinbußen oder Bruchgefahr ensteht durch diese Dalle sicherlich nicht."


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. April 2007)

wookie schrieb:


> ich verstehe das nicht, zuerst wurde das ding für 2760 EUR versteigert:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-RAVEN...091483848QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> und jetzt ist es wieder drinn für 3500 EUR?
> ...



bei beiden bietet "fromcapetown" immer schön den Preis hoch, wird wohl sein second sein, der Rest ist Geschichte


----------



## kaspersack (4. April 2007)

Der Rahmen war auch schonmal drin. Das mit der Sicherheit hat sich der Käufer wohl beim 1.mal auch so gedacht und dann doch nich gekauft  

MfG, Seb


----------



## Enrgy (4. April 2007)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> man sollte auch bedenken, wie alt die Gabel ist. Damals hatte ein Freerider noch 80mm Federweg und V-Brakes und es gab Hardtaildownhillbikes.



So sieht es aus. Vielleicht sollte unser Herr Dioxin sich mal mit der Technik vor 10 - 15 Jahren auseinandersetzen...


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (4. April 2007)

stefan gräfe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Rah...107350653QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> eine passende hintergabel findet sich bestimmt auch bei ebay



also da bekomm ich echt das kotzen....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. April 2007)

stefan gräfe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-Rahmen-LTD-...102812850QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> wenn man die dalle mit klebeband umwickelt......



Dalle ist mundartlich hier in Süddeutschland. Das mit dem Klebeband ist hingegen nicht regionstypisch, sondern schlicht und einfach Unfug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (4. April 2007)

dioXxide schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, Doppelbrücken mit 100mm sind eigentlich an Baumarktbikes zu finden. Kein Wunder, dass die steif ist, total sinnlos



Die Moto bin ich mal ausführlich gefahren, die war toll..natürlich kein Vergleich mit heutigen DH Teilen aber das waren auch andere Zeiten..... die Gabel in dem Cannondale Freeride Super V ...weiß net mehr genau, wie dieses hieß...hat richtig Spaß gemacht...


----------



## dioXxide (4. April 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. Vielleicht sollte unser Herr Dioxin sich mal mit der Technik vor 10 - 15 Jahren auseinandersetzen...



So ein Gelaber, das Bike wurde 2007 aufgebaut und da baut man natürlich eine 10 Jahre alte Gabel ein   Wir sind im Jahre 2007, heute ist die Gabel ein Witz...

Und die Ähnlichkeit zu heutigen Baumarkt DCs ist offensichtlich.

Mit welchen Äusserungen sich hier gleich einige angegriffen fühlen.


----------



## hatekilldestroy (4. April 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. Vielleicht sollte unser Herr Dioxin sich mal mit der Technik vor 10 - 15 Jahren auseinandersetzen...



Ich wollte auch grad fragen, ob das ne Baumarkt Ruddy Dax Gabel ist. Sieht echt so aus und wir leben echt nicht in den neunzigern, wer heute noch sowas verbaut, sollte gesteinigt werden. Igitt und dann noch die arme Gustl an dem Teil, vielleicht reisst es ihm ja mal richtig das Tauchrohr ab! Total eklig das Bike, der Rahmen erregt schon mächtig Brechreiz alleine!!!!!!!!    



> und es gab Hardtaildownhillbikes.



DH Hardtails gibt es übrigens auch heute noch


----------



## dioXxide (4. April 2007)

hatekilldestroy schrieb:


> Total eklig das Bike, der Rahmen erregt schon mächtig Brechreiz alleine!!!!!!!!



Hör auf, sonst fühlt sich gleich wieder einer angegriffen, weil du dich über das betagte Raven lustig machst.  

Den Rahmen fand ich schon immer extrem hässlich, zudem das Teil damals mehrere Male zurück gerufen wurde. Bei einem der Rückrufe wurde dir ein viertel Kilo PU Schaum (Leichtbau ala CD) in den Rahmen geblasen, weil der instabil war. Der totale Witz...


----------



## ANMA (4. April 2007)

Sachen gibts:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Kleines-********...098042252QQcategoryZ65817QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dioXxide (4. April 2007)

ANMA schrieb:


> Sachen gibts:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Kleines-********...098042252QQcategoryZ65817QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Und Leute erst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenknecht (5. April 2007)

ANMA schrieb:


> Sachen gibts:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Kleines-********...098042252QQcategoryZ65817QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



manchmal frage ich mich schon ob jeder mit verstand zur welt kommt....


----------



## fone (5. April 2007)

es besteht noch hoffnung, bisher hat noch niemand geboten.


----------



## dioXxide (5. April 2007)

fone schrieb:


> es besteht noch hoffnung, bisher hat noch niemand geboten.



Vielleicht bietet ja noch ein "Tierliebhaber"


----------



## bad1080 (5. April 2007)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> man sollte auch bedenken, wie alt die Gabel ist. Damals hatte ein Freerider noch 80mm Federweg und V-Brakes und es gab Hardtaildownhillbikes.



soweit ich weiss gab es zu der zeit der cd-moto schon einen schwinn downhiller mit 6'' federweg, passende gabeln gab es logischerwiese auch dazu (white brothers, risse, bruns, marzocchi monster t, etc) - aber das was so auf der strasse unterwegs war trifft schon die beschreibung!


----------



## $tealth (5. April 2007)

Ist ausm Bikemarkt, aber ich frag mich ja schon....
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=46096&sort=1&cat=18&page=9


----------



## Stirni (5. April 2007)

eine 00WC ENTE .. was sons ?


----------



## bad1080 (5. April 2007)

doppelnull auf jeden fall!


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (5. April 2007)

luibera schrieb:


> juhu mein erster post:
> ich hab zwar nich alle seiten gelesen aber ich glaub das war hier noch nich dran:http://cgi.ebay.de/20-Zoll-MotoCross-Moto-Cross-Fahrrad-mit-Scheibenbremse_W0QQitemZ300094100566QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Son Teil habe ich letztens bei einem außer Nachbarschaft gesehen! Lustiges Teil


----------



## foenfrisur (8. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ELECTRIC-BIKE...5QQihZ005QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kettenknecht (8. April 2007)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ELECTRIC-BIKE...5QQihZ005QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



 die unauffällige hilfe am berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (8. April 2007)

aaah, 900Euro für so einen Kernschrott - die spinnen, die Briten!


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (8. April 2007)

ja! also wirklich...
das teil ist zwar schon funny! aber u.a. nur ne mechanische scheibenbremse, ne scheiß schaltung usw...


----------



## fatboy (9. April 2007)

Das soll ein Focus Rahmen sein? Schriftzug passt (falls es eins ist) wohl kaum zum bike...

Auch das Logo am Steuerrohr sieht selbst draufgepappt aus. Oder nicht??

http://cgi.ebay.de/Focus-Race-Division_W0QQitemZ220098057753QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Werd den Verkäufer mal fragen....


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (9. April 2007)

das Teil sieht wirklich nicht so Focus mäßig aus! Fast schon wie son Baumarktfahrrad 
Frag direkt mal, ob der Kerl denn auch schön brav den Fahrradpass zu seinem codierten Rahmen hat


----------



## erkan1984 (9. April 2007)

kann mir nich vorstellen, dass Focus Rahmen keine Auswechselbaren Schaltaugen besitzten


----------



## friesengeist70 (9. April 2007)

moin,

ist >Focus Race Division< nicht ein rennrad team?



foenfrisur schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ELECTRIC-BIKE...5QQihZ005QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



oder klick hier: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derny


----------



## Joscha (9. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennrad-Marke-Cube-gruen-silber-Rahmenhoehe-58-nagelneu_W0QQitemZ110112132522QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

man beachte die sattelstütze


----------



## KingCAZAL (9. April 2007)

die genitalien bedanken sich auch bei dem winkel des sattel


----------



## Joscha (9. April 2007)

ist vermutlich der grund des verkaufs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (9. April 2007)

soso, ein Kona, ja?
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=47409

ich sollte so langsam drüber nachdenken, ob ich mein Auto später mal als Ferrari oder als Bentley verkaufen will ...


----------



## jojolintzi (10. April 2007)

hm, das guggt irgendwie meinem red bull ähnlich. abba da passt der hinterbau net dazu...


----------



## MjLoKi (10. April 2007)

Wer hat Lust auf eine Probefahrt???
Man beachte, dass man auch ohne Gebot probefahren kann    
http://cgi.ebay.de/PROBEFAHRT-SPECI...110787321QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## theLastTemplar (10. April 2007)

lol ein kleiner betrüger, einfach die probefahrt ersteigern und ein zwei jahre probefahren.


----------



## Grizzly71 (10. April 2007)

MjLoKi schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust auf eine Probefahrt???
> Man beachte, dass man auch ohne Gebot probefahren kann
> http://cgi.ebay.de/PROBEFAHRT-SPECI...110787321QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Günstig ist der VK aber nicht gerade!
Hoffentlich lesen die Interessenten vorm bieten die Beschreibung genau durch!


----------



## Grizzly71 (10. April 2007)

Nette Artikelbeschreibung
Müllmontainbike Schrott und Baumarktmässig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (10. April 2007)

für 50 euro mehr bekomm ich ein up to date race taugliches HT...
will wohl jemand die provision für ebay sparen..


----------



## scott yz0 (10. April 2007)

Wegen dem CD Raven (seite 142): mein Vorschlag: wir zeigen dem shop übers gästebuch dass ned jeder so ne augenvergewaltigung toll findet. ich hab den anfang schon gemacht


----------



## wookie (10. April 2007)

scott yz0 schrieb:


> Wegen dem CD Raven (seite 142): mein Vorschlag: wir zeigen dem shop übers gästebuch dass ned jeder so ne augenvergewaltigung toll findet. ich hab den anfang schon gemacht



ja, nicht jeder findet so eine augenvergewaltigung gut, aber es finden sich doch genug in ebay die so ein quatsch ersteigern.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. April 2007)

scott yz0 schrieb:


> Wegen dem CD Raven (seite 142): mein Vorschlag: wir zeigen dem shop übers gästebuch dass ned jeder so ne augenvergewaltigung toll findet. ich hab den anfang schon gemacht



Wenn Du möchtest, daß jemand Deine Kritik ernst nimmt, dann trage sie sachlich vor. Ansonsten wirst Du nur in die Rubrik "Schreihals" verbucht.


----------



## Adrenalino (10. April 2007)

Kennt ihr das schon? Bei dem aussagekräftigen Foto muss ich sofort zuschlagen, oder? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Top-gepfl-Kaestl...098748762QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

NACHTRAG:

Jetzt hatter unten doch noch ein besseres Foto eingestellt, trotzdem......


----------



## B-Ston3D (10. April 2007)

für den preiss...   nicht verkehrt!


----------



## KonaFrau (10. April 2007)

wookie schrieb:


> ja, nicht jeder findet so eine augenvergewaltigung gut, aber es finden sich doch genug in ebay die so ein quatsch ersteigern.



nicht wirklich .... das teil hat doch auch nur wieder der 2t account ersteigert wenn ich mir so die bewertungen der letzten zeit angucke


----------



## wookie (10. April 2007)

KonaFrau schrieb:


> nicht wirklich .... das teil hat doch auch nur wieder der 2t account ersteigert wenn ich mir so die bewertungen der letzten zeit angucke


wird doch zeit das hier jemand das bike kauf


----------



## Steppenwolfff (10. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XT-LX-HO...oryZ9201QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem 

265â¬ fÃ¼r ne Hollowtech II XT Kurbel??


----------



## JoolstheBear (10. April 2007)

wirst lachen , die uvp war mal bei 277,10â¬ als doe rausgekommen is , aktuell isse bei 189 â¬ mein ich ... zu kriegen fÃ¼r ... naja du kennst das inet ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (10. April 2007)

Ich habe die gerade mal schriftlich gefragt, obs da noch was dazu gibt. Ne zweite Kurbel zum Beispiel...
Aber selbst zwei Kurbeln sind anderswo noch 40 Eur billiger.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. April 2007)

JoolstheBear schrieb:


> wirst lachen , die uvp war mal bei 277,10 als doe rausgekommen is , aktuell isse bei 189  mein ich ... zu kriegen für ... naja du kennst das inet ja



Gibbet bei Ebay schon für 105 Euronen


----------



## docdipido (10. April 2007)

no comment!

http://cgi.ebay.de/C-H-E-C-K-E-R-P-...100898080QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JoolstheBear (10. April 2007)

docdipido schrieb:


> no comment!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/C-H-E-C-K-E-R-P-...100898080QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



klär uns auf ...


----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Gibbet bei Ebay schon für 105 Euronen



Was glaubste, wo der die Kurbeln kauft....


----------



## docdipido (10. April 2007)

die Sattelstütze!


----------



## arkonis (10. April 2007)

Lastenfahrrad für den Handwerker


----------



## JoolstheBear (10. April 2007)

aso ... hast ja recht ...


----------



## The Floh (11. April 2007)

...............2 Bremsen am lenkrad wow........ich hab die etwas weiter unten die bremsen................also beim auto und da sind es 4......*kopf kratz*.........wird so ein altes modell sein........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (11. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/leichter-Lenker-...ryZ85114QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
geiler lenker nicht


----------



## Iller (11. April 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/leichter-Lenker-...ryZ85114QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> geiler lenker nicht



Den muß man sich ja erst noch in die passende Form biegen


----------



## underfrange (11. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-DOWNHILL-MOU...0QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Downhill


----------



## Piefke (11. April 2007)

underfrange schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-DOWNHILL-MOU...0QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Downhill



Solche "DH-Bikes" gibt es jede Menge bei ebay


----------



## omaschreck (11. April 2007)

underfrange schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-DOWNHILL-MOU...0QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Downhill





> *Design-Meisterstück* des ROOT-Labels von KS-Cycling!



.....so sieht das auch aus


----------



## dkc-live (11. April 2007)

wenn man das kaut bekommt man glatt lust sich die nächste klippe runterzustürzen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (11. April 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> wenn man das kaut bekommt man glatt lust sich die nächste klippe runterzustürzen ^^



wenn schon, dann bitte mit dem dh-bike


----------



## donossi (11. April 2007)

underfrange schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-DOWNHILL-MOU...0QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Downhill




Habe dem mal ne Nachricht geschrieben:

Hallo

Ist dieses Fahrrad wirklich DH geeignet? Ist Gabel-, Rahmen und Knochenbruch eigentlich dann über die Garantie austauschbar?

GRuss

DonOssi

Mal schauen, was er antwortet


----------



## underfrange (11. April 2007)

donossi schrieb:


> Habe dem mal ne Nachricht geschrieben:
> 
> Hallo
> 
> ...



Halt mich bitte auf dem laufenden. 
Das ärgerliche ist aber, das viele Leute die keine Ahnung haben immer wieder so nen schei$ kaufen  
Hoffentlich kriegt der Verkäufer Flitzekacke


----------



## omaschreck (11. April 2007)

underfrange schrieb:


> Halt mich bitte auf dem laufenden.
> Das ärgerliche ist aber, das viele Leute die keine Ahnung haben immer wieder so nen schei$ kaufen
> Hoffentlich kriegt der Verkäufer Flitzekacke



...das haste auch nur weil geiz geil ist und verdammt viele leute nach dem visuellen eindruck gehen "....sieht ja fast so aus, wie das für 2000 euro, kostet aber nur 200 euro....gekauft!"


----------



## ashtray (11. April 2007)

underfrange schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-DOWNHILL-MOU...0QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Downhill



 Ein Look wie aus dem SpaceLab


----------



## scott yz0 (11. April 2007)

Ich hab ihn angeschrieben ob bei downhill-nutzung die garantie erhalten bleibt und ob beerdigungskosten erstattet werden..... mal sehen was er sagt


----------



## Schandmaul77 (12. April 2007)

OK, da meine schon echt abgenutzt ist; ICH GLAUB', DIE NEHM' ICH !!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280102425552&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.de%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3FMfcISAPICommand%3DGetResult%26ht%3D1%26shortcut%3D0%26from%3DR41%26query%3D280102425552%2509%26category0%3D%26Submit%3DFinden%26fvi%3D1


----------



## free-for-ride (12. April 2007)




----------



## Bastiaan (12. April 2007)

Schandmaul77 schrieb:


> OK, da meine schon echt abgenutzt ist; ICH GLAUB', DIE NEHM' ICH !!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280102425552&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.de%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3FMfcISAPICommand%3DGetResult%26ht%3D1%26shortcut%3D0%26from%3DR41%26query%3D280102425552%2509%26category0%3D%26Submit%3DFinden%26fvi%3D1




ich frag mich grad was in dem karton drinne ist wenn ich den öffne...das bild? luft? ein hirn? ein herz? hmm....


----------



## kettenknecht (12. April 2007)

na ja sein hirn hat er ja scheinbar vorher schon vertickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbir (12. April 2007)

@ Bastiaan

Ne ne, da sind dann Briketts drin.


----------



## free-for-ride (12. April 2007)




----------



## wookie (12. April 2007)

wo ist den so eine seele gespeichert? soll er einfach das schicken


----------



## $tealth (12. April 2007)

underfrange schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-DOWNHILL-MOU...0QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Downhill



Ich hab am Montag in Wildbad irgend en Depp gesehen der damit auf den Bikercross wollte..ist aber schon am Liftpersonal gescheitert.. 

Noch etwas zum Thema Pseudodownhill:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-do...0QQihZ009QQcategoryZ70913QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem :kotz: 

Downhillgabel...für Scheibenbremsen mit "60er Federweg"
http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-Downh...QQihZ004QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## motorthrash (12. April 2007)

das Ding oben ist echt toll! Dise super downhill gabel wird mit ischerheit alles wegstecken!


----------



## $tealth (12. April 2007)

das Design des helms ist doch DER Hammer...muss sofort her..
damit fährt man bestimmt auch besser....


----------



## dortmund biker (13. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/10-Personen-Tand...ryZ74472QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## seppumba (13. April 2007)

geil...mit dem ding muß man als team an einem marathon teinehmen


----------



## wookie (13. April 2007)

das könnte mal ein KTWR Bike werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (13. April 2007)

Hallo!
Leider haben Sie nicht angegeben, wie Alt diese Seele ist. So wie ich das bisher mitbekommen habe, muss diese schon etwa gleichalt sein, dass sie Funktioniert.
Ist die Seele dann komplett in meinem Besitz, dass ich auch mit ihr machen kann was ich will (und somit ihr Leben versauen?)
Vielen dank für die Antworten. 

Grüsse

ammunaiton99


----------



## friesengeist70 (13. April 2007)

Schandmaul77 schrieb:


> OK, da meine schon echt abgenutzt ist; ICH GLAUB', DIE NEHM' ICH !!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280102425552&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.de%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3FMfcISAPICommand%3DGetResult%26ht%3D1%26shortcut%3D0%26from%3DR41%26query%3D280102425552%2509%26category0%3D%26Submit%3DFinden%26fvi%3D1



der sollte lieber das anatomische ende seines darms verkaufen, kann er am bahnhof schneller zu geld machen.


----------



## Der Bob (14. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Achtung-Sammler-...922QQihZ016QQcategoryZ420QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Welcher Sammler hätte nicht gern 2 alte Xt-Shifter mit 2 uralt-Naben und 7fach-Kasette für 280 Euro?


----------



## KleinundMein (14. April 2007)

Geil, dann lasse ich meine Schuhkartons voller ausgebauter 1-3 Jahre alter Bontrager-, Icon-, Deore- und LX-Parts noch ein paar Jaehrchen stehen, koennen dann spaeter  meine Rente aufbessern.


----------



## Nothing85 (14. April 2007)

RS-MULTI dvd recorder mp3 player notebook wii psp handy


----------



## Bombenkrator (14. April 2007)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> RS-MULTI dvd recorder mp3 player notebook wii psp handy



geil den bestell ich mir, nie wieder das nervige klingeln am telefon dank rs multi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romen52791 (14. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Opel-Corsa-ACC_W0QQitemZ230114644673QQihZ013QQcategoryZ18308QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


geiles deutsch xD


----------



## free-for-ride (14. April 2007)

romen52791 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Opel-Corsa-ACC_W0QQitemZ230114644673QQihZ013QQcategoryZ18308QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> geiles deutsch xD



die karre wird der noch nicht mal für 50,- euro los!!
und der will 500


----------



## Iller (14. April 2007)

Ach nu habt euch mal nicht so, die paar kleinen Mängel *g*
Da braucht man doch nur in den Fußraum ein Loch zu treten wenn der Motor
rausgefallen ist und schon kann weitergehen ala Fred Feuerstein


----------



## DontpaniC (14. April 2007)

"Der TÜV hat nicht bestanden weshalb 4. 2007bis ende April 2007 ist Gültig"

Zum Glück, da hat der Tüv ja noch Zeit bei sich nachzubessern...


----------



## Enrgy (14. April 2007)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> die karre wird der noch nicht mal für 50,- euro los!!



...doch, bei "Die Ludolfs"!  

Aber nur, wenn er 50 Tacken bezahlt....


----------



## romen52791 (14. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230110337407

wieder so ein geiles deutsch aba man stauene er kann auch anders siehe hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230092906585


mfg steffen


----------



## Iller (14. April 2007)

Hui 480er Reifen ? Selbst in der Formel 1 fahren die nicht solche Breitreifen


----------



## proTECT (15. April 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...doch, bei "Die Ludolfs"!
> 
> Aber nur, wenn er 50 Tacken bezahlt....



die ludolfs sind doch mal die geilsten


----------



## Bastiaan (15. April 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...doch, bei "Die Ludolfs"!
> 
> Aber nur, wenn er 50 Tacken bezahlt....



 die ludolfs sind hammerhart, vorallem der mit seinen zwergen  der schreit allen ernstes zwerge an 


romen52791 schrieb:


> [...]aba man stauene er kann auch anders siehe hier:[...]



nunja, die copy/paste funktion werden die dort wohl auch kennen 

grtz


----------



## sunboy (15. April 2007)

Zitat vom Bikediscount:


> Tora 318 U-Turn 85-130 mm Disc only  Modell: 2006
> Federgabel mit verstellbarem Federweg von 85 bis 130 mm durch Stahlfedern mit U-Turn System. Federhärte mit Federhärte über Luftdruck variabel. Dämpfung über Motion-Control, Zug- und Druckstufe. Gewicht 2217 Gramm



Alles klar, aber ab der Stelle mit der Federhärte komm ich bei dieser Stahlfeder-Gabel nicht mehr mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (15. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-Marzo...ryZ37426QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Schnäppchen...


----------



## JoolstheBear (15. April 2007)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-Marzo...ryZ37426QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> SchnÃ¤ppchen...



hat er sich *wohl* geirrt , obwohl der Preis *wohl* mal 1800 euro gewesen sein kann und dadurch das die nich gebrochen is *wohl* aus titan besteht ... oder *wohl* doch nich ...

â¬: is euch mal die Kategorie aufgefallen ??? Muss wohl gerade von einem solchen gekommen sein , vorm einstellen


----------



## Dentabiker (15. April 2007)

interessante sonderausstattung
http://cgi.ebay.de/Steppenwolf-Tyco...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BlueCloud (16. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Gemin...1QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

die gabel ist da irgendwie nicht ganz richtig oder?^^


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. April 2007)

Ja, mal wieder einer!  Sicher wieder der Kumpel die Bilder gemacht...


----------



## free-for-ride (16. April 2007)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Gemin...1QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> die gabel ist da irgendwie nicht ganz richtig oder?^^



doch doch, wir haben hier doch gelernt, dies ist der neue standard


----------



## tifreak (16. April 2007)

Es steht ja im Text - er hatte einen Unfall- wahrscheinlich damit und woher der Grund des Unfalls her rührt sehen wir ja !!!!!!!!

Wie fährt sich das wohl? Geil? Bescheiden? Gar nich? Kippelig?
Man wird es nie erfahren- es sei denn Manitou wird wieder als Hochwertiges Produkt anerkannt 

Schöner unterhaltsamer thread - weitermachen!!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hinterrad-Federg...QQihZ004QQcategoryZ100246QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich find das teil Geil


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. April 2007)

war auch schon hier drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omaschreck (17. April 2007)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Hinterrad-Federg...QQihZ004QQcategoryZ100246QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ich find das teil Geil



 wäre noch drin im budget


----------



## underfrange (17. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbik_W0QQitemZ330109966675QQihZ014QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

geile ausstattung: hochkammerfelgen, Shmano Deore 24 gänge, Aluminum Ferdergabel.................
aber garantiert nicht geklaut


----------



## underfrange (17. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mounten-Bike-26_W0QQitemZ150112865366QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Trollobaby (17. April 2007)

so besonders kurios sind die jetzt aber beide nicht


----------



## terasventus (17. April 2007)

nix ihbäj aber super kurios!
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=d...n=25.965564,55.195313&layer=&ie=UTF8&z=4&om=1
Nummer 30 ist der Hammer!!!!!



-----_>
Schwimmen Sie durch den Atlantik.	(!!!!!!!!)5.572 km

LOL


----------



## kaspersack (17. April 2007)

underfrange schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbik_W0QQitemZ330109966675QQihZ014QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> geile ausstattung: hochkammerfelgen, Shmano Deore 24 gänge, Aluminum Ferdergabel.................
> aber garantiert nicht geklaut



15 Kg Farbe Schwarz Silber gibts auch dazu  



underfrange schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mounten-Bike-26_W0QQitemZ150112865366QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



...und so eine komplette Beschreibung sieht man selten  

MfG, Seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prooq (17. April 2007)

Hätte nie gedacht, dass diese Kackgabel mal an einem Bike so hervorsticht.


----------



## Trollobaby (17. April 2007)

@teraweisdergeierwas: der Schei$$ ist zwar lustig, 1. kennt den aber schon jeder und 2. gehört der hier absolut nicht rein


----------



## arkonis (17. April 2007)

underfrange schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbik_W0QQitemZ330109966675QQihZ014QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> geile ausstattung: hochkammerfelgen, Shmano Deore 24 gänge, Aluminum Ferdergabel.................
> aber garantiert nicht geklaut



 man kann es auch ohne Ebay machen  der hat erfahrungen


----------



## terasventus (17. April 2007)

[QUOTE=Trolloweisdergeierwas;


sry,
verfolge den Thread/Forum zwar schon seit etwa Seite 110,hab aber noch nie gesehen.


----------



## prooq (17. April 2007)

Mir wars auch neu.  

Lieber hier als en neuer Thread, oder? Hauptsache mal gemosert


----------



## RagazziFully (17. April 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-RAVEN...095022514QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> help!!!!



und das teil wurde für 2500 verkauft!!!! leute, wenn ich dran denke was man für affengeile und vor allem brauchbar aufgebaute bikes für das geld bekommen kann..

nicht mal für für ein tiptop-1a raven mit sinnvoll zusammengestellten highend-parts würde ich noch so viel auf den tisch legen.. und das da ist doch einfach nur aua.. moto fr, spengle, gustav m. etc..

wie schade um den schönen rahmen..


----------



## omaschreck (17. April 2007)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> und das teil wurde für 2500 verkauft!!!! leute, wenn ich dran denke was man für affengeile und vor allem brauchbar aufgebaute bikes für das geld bekommen kann..
> 
> nicht mal für für ein tiptop-1a raven mit sinnvoll zusammengestellten highend-parts würde ich noch so viel auf den tisch legen.. und das da ist doch einfach nur aua.. moto fr, spengle, gustav m. etc..
> 
> wie schade um den schönen rahmen..



hagebau-optik zum den preis eines guten gebrauchten kleinwagen....der trend für 2007 

....ich hab hier noch irgendwo nen flyker pseudo-fully rumliegen, vielleicht sollt ich mal wat mit machen anstatt das tretlagergehäuse rauszubraten


----------



## Trollobaby (18. April 2007)

prooq schrieb:


> Mir wars auch neu.
> 
> Lieber hier als en neuer Thread, oder? Hauptsache mal gemosert



weder hier noch ein neuer Thread, sondern lieber im richtigen. Habe das jetzt schon im Funnypics und im Kochikochthread gesehen. Im Shit2know wars glaube ich auch drin.

@terasventus: ist ja auch kein wunder, dass du das hier nicht gefunden hast, gehört hier ja auch nicht rein.


----------



## BlueCloud (18. April 2007)

ist das wirklich ein CD?
http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-BIKE-...8QQihZ017QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Hardraider (18. April 2007)

nein, hat er sich aber auch schon glaubwürdig für entschuldigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaFrau (18. April 2007)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> und das teil wurde für 2500 verkauft!!!! leute, wenn ich dran denke was man für affengeile und vor allem brauchbar aufgebaute bikes für das geld bekommen kann..
> 
> nicht mal für für ein tiptop-1a raven mit sinnvoll zusammengestellten highend-parts würde ich noch so viel auf den tisch legen.. und das da ist doch einfach nur aua.. moto fr, spengle, gustav m. etc..
> 
> wie schade um den schönen rahmen..



guck dir die bewertungen an ....


----------



## free-for-ride (18. April 2007)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> ist das wirklich ein CD?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-BIKE-...8QQihZ017QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



sieht eher aus wie ein älteres Poison Arsen


----------



## Enrgy (18. April 2007)

Hardraider schrieb:


> nein, hat er sich aber auch schon glaubwürdig für entschuldigt.



Er will wohl damit sagen "bin selber übers Ohr gehauen worden und gebe dieses Gefühl nun gerne weiter..."


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. April 2007)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> sieht eher aus wie ein älteres Poison Arsen



Ist ein älterer Poisen Arsen!   ...oder FOCUS... ähm und noch drei andere Hersteller! (Denkblockade, aber vielleicht kommt es mir noch!)


----------



## rsu (19. April 2007)

Hauptsache die Gabelbrücke ist vorne  Erschreckend wie manche Leute unterwegs sind...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Gemin...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## proTECT (19. April 2007)

rsu schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Gabelbrücke ist vorne  Erschreckend wie manche Leute unterwegs sind...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Gemin...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



war schon an der reihe  
diese oder vorherige seite sogar


----------



## Mountain77 (19. April 2007)

Apropo Bewertungen, wenn die Leute nicht eindeutig reinschreiben was nicht gepasst hat, dann helfen diese Mistdinger auch nicht weiter.
Ich hab mir Ostern nen Syntace VRO Vorbau+Lenker ersteigert und den Dienstag flott bezahlt...(hab bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht zur Entschuldigung)In der Zwischenzeit habe ich drei Mails losgeschickt ohne Antwort, gestern habe ich nen Profil aus seinen Bewertungen angeschrieben, der schrieb zurück und meinte, das er seine Ware erst unter Druck von ebay nach vier Wochen bekommen hätte. Jetzt habe ich gerade mal seine Bewertungen genau durchgesehen und zwischen Angebotsende und Bewertung liegen im Schnitt 3-4Wochen. So ein Scheiß...mit solchen Typen macht ebay keinen Spaß!


----------



## Enrgy (19. April 2007)

Vielleicht muß er die Teile selber erst "besorgen"...


----------



## aemkei77 (19. April 2007)

war der schon?
http://cgi.ebay.at/ALEXANDER-WURZ-M...7QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (19. April 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> war der schon?
> http://cgi.ebay.at/ALEXANDER-WURZ-M...7QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



muhaha, doof wer sowas kauft


----------



## Enrgy (19. April 2007)

Bevor ihr hier wieder Kringel schlagt vor Lachen, das Ding ist als Sammlerstück deklariert. Sowas kauft sich vielleicht ein extremer Wurz-Anhänger, keiner der ein MTB zum Fahren will.


----------



## Mountain77 (20. April 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Vielleicht muß er die Teile selber erst "besorgen"...



Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht...ne tolle Masche!


----------



## Chris B. (20. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

dies ist doch der Oberhammer:

http://cgi.ebay.de/SR-Suntour-luft-...QQihZ010QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## omaschreck (20. April 2007)

Chris B. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> dies ist doch der Oberhammer:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SR-Suntour-luft-...QQihZ010QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



limited edischen   
....der ebaynick is auch passend zu den grammatikalischen leistungen  



Enrgy schrieb:


> Bevor ihr hier wieder Kringel schlagt vor Lachen, das Ding ist als Sammlerstück deklariert. Sowas kauft sich vielleicht ein extremer Wurz-Anhänger, keiner der ein MTB zum Fahren will.



*wikipedia frag* AHA! ....ein schnell-im-kreis-fahrer


----------



## Iller (20. April 2007)

Chris B. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> dies ist doch der Oberhammer:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SR-Suntour-luft-...QQihZ010QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Und wen muß man jetzt per email fragen wenn Fragen sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RagazziFully (20. April 2007)

Hier.. So ein geiles Rad fast zum Nulltarif:

http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-SUPER-V-3000-FR_W0QQitemZ140107544937QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich frage mich in welchem Paralleluniversum die von Ebener-Zweiradsport leben..


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. April 2007)

Paßt doch gut zum Werbespruch 





> TRÄUME WERDEN WAHR!!!



Fragt sich nur, wessen Träume...


----------



## Bastiaan (20. April 2007)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Hier.. So ein geiles Rad fast zum Nulltarif:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-SUPER-V-3000-FR_W0QQitemZ140107544937QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ich frage mich in welchem Paralleluniversum die von Ebener-Zweiradsport leben..



kein kommentar, da fehlen mir die worte 
wie kann man denn son rad für den preis (ver)kaufen


----------



## popeye_mzg (20. April 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> kein kommentar, da fehlen mir die worte
> wie kann man denn son rad für den preis (ver)kaufen





Frei nach dem Motto:

"Jeden Morgen steht ein Doofer auf"


----------



## Bastiaan (20. April 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Frei nach dem Motto:
> 
> "Jeden Morgen steht ein Doofer auf"




...

"doch nachher sind alle schlauer"


----------



## Stefan.B (20. April 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> kein kommentar, da fehlen mir die worte
> wie kann man denn son rad für den preis (ver)kaufen



Die Frage ist doch,wer kauft son Beik für den Preis?


----------



## Bastiaan (20. April 2007)

Stefan.B schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch,wer kauft son Beik für den Preis?



hmmm, wer scheinlich "der doofe der jeden morgen aufsteht" 

nee mal ernst, ich glaub keiner, denn es ist nicht nur sau teuer, es ist auch noch zum :kotz: hässlich


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (20. April 2007)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Hier.. So ein geiles Rad fast zum Nulltarif:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-SUPER-V-3000-FR_W0QQitemZ140107544937QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ich frage mich in welchem Paralleluniversum die von Ebener-Zweiradsport leben..



Bestimmt standardausstattung gelle?! Giant-Sattel an 'nem Cannondale Bike?!
Voll hässlich das Teil und viel zu teuer -.-


----------



## RagazziFully (20. April 2007)

auch spitze..

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Bike-im...4QQihZ003QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KingCAZAL (20. April 2007)

die dämpferpumpe darf bei diesem gelungenem hardtail natürlich nicht fehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (21. April 2007)

War der hier schon?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-Marzo...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Zitat:
"(...)
Federgabel
Marzocchi marathon sl
(...)
wohl Titan, bruchsicher
(...)
Neupreis lag wohl bei 1800 Euro.
(...)"

Und das ganze gebraucht für nur 900 Euro! Kaufen Leute, kaufen!


----------



## Enrgy (21. April 2007)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> War der hier schon?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-Marzo...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


...Besichtigungstermin in Berlin-Spandau, zu den bekannten Öffnungszeiten der JVA...


----------



## bad1080 (21. April 2007)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> (...)
> wohl Titan, bruchsicher



der muss mal lesen lernen, da steht 'made in italy' nicht 'made from titanium'


----------



## da_dude (21. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Londsdale-London...ryZ99714QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

is der nich süß? ^^


----------



## Chris King84 (21. April 2007)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> War der hier schon?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-Marzo...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Zitat:
> "(...)
> ...



Hey bei dem hab ich vor kurzen eine Tune King VR Nabe ersteigert . Der liefert auch also zuschlagen  .


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. April 2007)

da_dude schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Londsdale-London...ryZ99714QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> is der nich süß? ^^



der Hund ist nicht echt


----------



## mrsing (22. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=330110477092&Category=77158

man achte auf den Hinweis am Ende der Auktion


----------



## free-for-ride (22. April 2007)

voll porno


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (22. April 2007)

mrsing schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=330110477092&Category=77158
> 
> man achte auf den Hinweis am Ende der Auktion



Das zweite Bild hat ja schon seine Reize  

 Scherz... Was ein freakn! Die Auktion ist auch ohne die Bilder geil genug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benni. (24. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Mount...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ein Rahmen aus einem "Aluminium Guß" ohne hässliche schweisnäte und dazu noch unter 2,5kg.... 2007


----------



## Stefan.B (24. April 2007)

Benni. schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Mount...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ein Rahmen aus einem "Aluminium Guß" ohne hässliche schweisnäte und dazu noch unter 2,5kg.... 2007 most impressive screensavers
> 
> myscreensavers.info



Grins.....Man beachte auch die Megageile Gabel(Nochmal Grins)


----------



## Riemen (24. April 2007)

Was mich bei solchen Angeboten immer aufregt ist, dass die Deppen die lackierten Teile für die Fotos auf Beton stellen, ohne was unterzulegen. Und schon sind Kratzer dran.

Denen ist anscheinend nicht bewusst, dass sie damit den Wert ihrer Teile senken. Ich jedenfalls klicke bei solchen Fotos immer gleich auf "zurück"...


----------



## Eddigofast (24. April 2007)

Super günstiges Schnäppchen....die Angebotsgebühr wird heftig....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fuer-Mercedes-Be...0QQihZ017QQcategoryZ45642QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## free-for-ride (25. April 2007)

idioten gibts immer


----------



## Riddick (25. April 2007)

Eddigofast schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Angebotsgebühr wird heftig....


Nö, am 22./23. sind im KFZ-Bereich keine Angebotsgebühren angefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outrage (25. April 2007)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Super günstiges Schnäppchen....die Angebotsgebühr wird heftig....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fuer-Mercedes-Be...0QQihZ017QQcategoryZ45642QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Nicht so dramatisch. 4,80  ab 250  Startgebühr.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (25. April 2007)

outrage schrieb:


> Nicht so dramatisch. 4,80  ab 250  Startgebühr.



Artikelbeschreibung und Fragen zu dem Artikel habt ihr aber schon gelesen, oder??? Bevor ihr hier meint,der wäre völlig verrückt geworden ...


----------



## Hupert (26. April 2007)

Braucht jemand ne neue Gabel?


----------



## ToDusty (26. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahradrahmen_W0QQitemZ120111736758QQihZ002QQcategoryZ108717QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## free-for-ride (26. April 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Braucht jemand ne neue Gabel?



muss ich haben das ding 




ToDusty schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahradrahmen_W0QQitemZ120111736758QQihZ002QQcategoryZ108717QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## omaschreck (26. April 2007)

ToDusty schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahradrahmen_W0QQitemZ120111736758QQihZ002QQcategoryZ108717QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





> Ich verkaufe denn ramen nicht unter60Euro wenn ihr nicht 60Euro *bittet* dann verkaufe ich ihn nicht


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. April 2007)

ebay Anfänger mit 0 Auktionen eben *schulterzuck*


----------



## omaschreck (26. April 2007)

so dummdreist war ich nichmal zu meinen anfangstagen


----------



## Riddick (26. April 2007)

Auktion ist schon gelöscht.  


Hoffentlich ist bei dem Angebot das Kind nicht wirklich so rumgefahren.


----------



## omaschreck (26. April 2007)

mich würds nicht wundern, wenn doch...... 

btw...will jemand lego haben?  ...ich hab noch soviel davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. April 2007)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=47699&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


kann man gut fühlen, ja genau


----------



## #easy# (26. April 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=47699&sort=1&cat=all&page=1
> 
> 
> kann man gut fühlen, ja genau



    echt gut das mit dem fühlen ....  die doofen Hersteller....... warum machen die überhaupt eine Skala dran, wenn man den Druck fühlen kann man man hier wird man nur noch vera................ 

tschau
easy


----------



## fone (26. April 2007)

naja im bikemarkt gibts auch deore 53er kette fÃ¼r 15â¬ +porto... aber neu


----------



## erkan1984 (26. April 2007)

fone schrieb:


> naja im bikemarkt gibts auch deore 53er kette für 15 +porto... aber neu


gibts da keinen moderator der sowas merkt und die User verwarnt?


----------



## Enrgy (26. April 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> gibts da keinen moderator der sowas merkt und die User verwarnt?



 Wozu? Braucht doch keiner zu kaufen! Der Preis wird ja schließlich nicht erst hinterher verraten.


----------



## omaschreck (26. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/KUNSTFAHRRAD-UNI...4QQihZ017QQcategoryZ74468QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stefan.B (26. April 2007)

omaschreck schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/KUNSTFAHRRAD-UNI...4QQihZ017QQcategoryZ74468QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RagazziFully (26. April 2007)

omaschreck schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/KUNSTFAHRRAD-UNI...4QQihZ017QQcategoryZ74468QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



haha: "hat schon viele handynummern von frauen geholt."

...das klappt aber auch nur wenn brad pitt oder george clooney damit rumfahren.. eventuell..


----------



## omaschreck (26. April 2007)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> haha: "hat schon viele handynummern von frauen geholt."
> 
> ...das klappt aber auch nur wenn brad pitt oder george clooney damit rumfahren.. eventuell..



null hundertneunzig und sechsmal die sechs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Offspring (26. April 2007)

omaschreck schrieb:


> null hundertneunzig und sechsmal die sechs




wenn dann nurnoch null neunhundert


----------



## Jeru (26. April 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=47699&sort=1&cat=all&page=1
> 
> 
> kann man gut fühlen, ja genau



lol, schaut euch mal die anderen artikelbeschreibungen von dem an ... die beschreibung zu dem deore umwerfer ist auch der hit


----------



## B-Ston3D (27. April 2007)

federkabel
wieder so ein genie.
geil auch die anderen auktionen von ihm: vorterrad 
ob der auch so spricht wie er schreibt??


----------



## B-Ston3D (27. April 2007)

geil auch seine fahrradlichtanlage. 
ob der das mit absicht macht??


----------



## omaschreck (27. April 2007)

das erinnert mich an ne frage meines nachbarn:"hast du ein cd leeres?"


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (27. April 2007)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> federkabel
> wieder so ein genie.
> geil auch die anderen auktionen von ihm: vorterrad
> ob der auch so spricht wie er schreibt??



Hallo,

wie soll man das fahren können?  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Tretlager_W0QQit...yZ100248QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (27. April 2007)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> geil auch seine fahrradlichtanlage.
> ob der das mit absicht macht??



was ist denn am "gebäckträger" so schlimm?
ist doch optimal um damit sonnntags zum bäcker zu fahren und brot und brötchen zu kaufen, respektive transportieren.


----------



## fone (27. April 2007)

viel erfolg! 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=49627&sort=1&cat=22&page=1


----------



## free-for-ride (27. April 2007)

fone schrieb:


> viel erfolg!
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=49627&sort=1&cat=22&page=1



"verdammte" Sachen sind schwer zu finden


----------



## John Oswald (27. April 2007)

spezialisten wohin das auge blickt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wheeler-26-Mount...3QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

lenkradwippschaltung mit der hoch- und sogar runtergeschaltet werden kann, ausserdem mit kuhörnern, zwei gelochten bremsscheiben und allem sonstigen pipapo-hightech.
leider halt nicht mehr ganz in schuss...
kann aber selbstverständlich nach bezahlung bei abholung probegefahren werden *g*
verkauft wird übrigens "im auftrag eines bekannten" und klar: neupreis jenseits von gut und böse


----------



## omaschreck (27. April 2007)

is dieser zusatz nicht eigentlich überflüssig wie 20 % der bei ebay laufenden auktionen und ein kropf zusammen? "verkaufe im auftrage eines bekannten/kollegen"


.....gradestehen für den umfang der auktion muss doch sowieso der anbietende oder nich?


----------



## Ritzel´n´Soß (27. April 2007)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> geil auch seine fahrradlichtanlage.
> ob der das mit absicht macht??



Erinnert mich an das Leben des Brian: "Shmeistt ten Shurken zu Poten!"


----------



## 4XRacerPB (27. April 2007)

verdammt  ich dachte ich wäre ein kenner...


----------



## El Jorge (28. April 2007)

Ebay Artikelnummer: 170106280054

oder

http://cgi.ebay.de/Koga-Miyata-Moun...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


4 Jahre alt, mit V-Brakes! Und Biopace!
15 Jahre wohl eher! Genau das Teil wollte ich zur Konfirmation 1992 habs aber nicht bekommen.....schönes Teil aber der Verkäufer ist ein windiger Hund!


----------



## $tealth (28. April 2007)

Auch sehr interresant:
http://cgi.ebay.de/XBOX-360-PS3-kostenlos-Plasma-PSP-HDTV-TFT-Gratis_W0QQitemZ140111844314QQihZ004QQcategoryZ117565QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## free-for-ride (28. April 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Auch sehr interresant:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/XBOX-360-PS3-kostenlos-Plasma-PSP-HDTV-TFT-Gratis_W0QQitemZ140111844314QQihZ004QQcategoryZ117565QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



frei nach dem motto; jeden morgen steht ein dummer auf der das kauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korgano (28. April 2007)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> frei nach dem motto; jeden morgen steht ein dummer auf der das kauft



Der Typ war selber so ein Experte, der möchte wohl nur sein Geld wieder haben.


----------



## >--noir--< (28. April 2007)

Nein, der Typ folgt die anleitung in der steht: 

1. Mach es so wie ich und stelle bei Ebay diese anleitung rein.
2. Irgendjemand wird von dir diese Anleitung ersteigern. Warte dann aufs Geld.
3. Wenn das Geld eingegangen ist, verschicke diese Anleitung per E-mail an dem Käufer.
4. Prüfe deine einnahmen. Reicht das Geld gehe weiter zu schritt 5.! Sollte das Geld nicht reichen gehe zurück zu schritt 1.!
5. Kaufe dir mit deinen einnahmen nun das Gerät das du haben möchtest oder Bestell einfach dir das gerät das du haben möchtest.


----------



## Stefan.B (28. April 2007)

>--noir--< schrieb:


> Nein, der Typ folgt die anleitung in der steht:
> 
> 1. Mach es so wie ich und stelle bei Ebay diese anleitung rein.
> 2. Irgendjemand wird von dir diese Anleitung ersteigern. Warte dann aufs Geld.
> ...


----------



## HypnoKröte (30. April 2007)

Is (noch) nicht in der Bucht.

http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/fun_10138_nos---fahrrad.html


----------



## terasventus (1. Mai 2007)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=50094
70!!!!!    
ist der preis überhaupt für die zerkratzten Xt angemessen, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## hai-nik (1. Mai 2007)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Is (noch) nicht in der Bucht.
> 
> http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/fun_10138_nos---fahrrad.html


wow!!! damit könnte ich endlich alle kumpels abhängen


----------



## sello (1. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hawk-Cosinus-Leichtgewicht-780-g-MTB-Hardtail_W0QQitemZ120113806120QQihZ002QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Warum soll man da noch ein Scale kaufen, wenn es noch viel leichter geht?


----------



## omaschreck (1. Mai 2007)

was man so alles mit lenkern anstellen kann.....  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=190107430803&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## CrossSepp (1. Mai 2007)

omaschreck schrieb:


> was man so alles mit lenkern anstellen kann.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=190107430803&rd=1&rd=1



...oder PIMPERN oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (1. Mai 2007)

> Der Rahmen ist superleicht (die Küchenwaage zeigt 780 g an)




mhh.... dann ist seine küchenwaage wohl kaputt, oder geht nur bis 300 gramm und hat sich entsprechend 2mal rum gedreht,


----------



## Iller (1. Mai 2007)

wie Krank muß man sein um es mit nem Lenker zu machen 
(ok ich hör öfter von bekannten Krankenschwestern kranke geschichten aber sowas  )


----------



## Enrgy (2. Mai 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist superleicht (die Küchenwaage zeigt 780 g an)



...die Waage geht nur bis 1000g und fängt dann wieder von vorne an, also 2780g  ....


----------



## erkan1984 (2. Mai 2007)

Iller schrieb:


> wie Krank muß man sein um es mit nem Lenker zu machen
> (ok ich hör öfter von bekannten Krankenschwestern kranke geschichten aber sowas  )



man schon ne arme sau sein, wenn man seinen "Johnny" in nen Lenker rein bekommt


----------



## Ehrenfeld (3. Mai 2007)

.... der heilige Gral für jeden Mountainbiker, und dann auch noch so günstig! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schaltwerk-Umwer...1QQihZ008QQcategoryZ77611QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Iller (3. Mai 2007)

Ich wusste gar nicht das ne XT-Kette aus purem Gold ist und mit diamanten besetzt ist 
Aber wenn die Kette dann 30000km durchhÃ¤lt sind die 70â¬ ja nicht schlimm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boedi (3. Mai 2007)

Freesoul schrieb:


> .... der heilige Gral für jeden Mountainbiker, und dann auch noch so günstig!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Schaltwerk-Umwer...1QQihZ008QQcategoryZ77611QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ob das der Mountainbike gefällt, wenn jemand mit scans ihrer Werkstatt-Serie Geld verdient?


----------



## Bastiaan (3. Mai 2007)

ebay "der heilige gral"" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay "der heilige gral" schrieb:
			
		

> Glauben Sie mir,egal wo Ich bisher gearbeitet habe,wurden die Kunden verarscht.



das heißt, er hats im blut leute zu verarschen....oder versteh ich das jetzt vollkommen falsch?


----------



## Enrgy (3. Mai 2007)

boedi schrieb:


> Ob das der Mountainbike gefällt, wenn jemand mit scans ihrer Werkstatt-Serie Geld verdient?



Wo siehst du, daß er was gescanntes vertickt? 
Scheinbar ist die Idee wohl nicht schlecht, denn er hat schon einige von seinen "Anleitungen" an den Mann gebracht. Zu den 2 Startpreis noch 2,50 Versand, den er vielleicht "für lau" über seinen Arbeitgeber abwickelt - Kleinvieh macht auch Mist!


----------



## Korgano (3. Mai 2007)

Freesoul schrieb:


> .... der heilige Gral für jeden Mountainbiker, und dann auch noch so günstig!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Schaltwerk-Umwer...1QQihZ008QQcategoryZ77611QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Was ist den das für ein Spinner?


----------



## John Oswald (3. Mai 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> man schon ne arme sau sein, wenn man seinen "Johnny" in nen Lenker rein bekommt




haaaaalloooo!!!! so nicht, ja


----------



## erkan1984 (3. Mai 2007)

John Oswald schrieb:


> haaaaalloooo!!!! so nicht, ja



tut mir leid, wenn ich deine Gefühle verletzt habe


----------



## h34d (3. Mai 2007)

El Jorge schrieb:


> Ebay Artikelnummer: 170106280054
> 
> oder
> 
> ...



lol das ist mal dreist


----------



## boedi (3. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wo siehst du, daß er was gescanntes vertickt?
> Scheinbar ist die Idee wohl nicht schlecht, denn er hat schon einige von seinen "Anleitungen" an den Mann gebracht. Zu den 2 Startpreis noch 2,50 Versand, den er vielleicht "für lau" über seinen Arbeitgeber abwickelt - Kleinvieh macht auch Mist!



Ich sehs natürlich nicht, aber mich würds stark wundern, wenn er selbst Bilder macht und ne Beschreibung dazu textet, wo´s das doch einfach zum runterladen gibt...


----------



## terasventus (3. Mai 2007)

http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=20734
war es schon hier!??!
lustig!


----------



## $tealth (3. Mai 2007)

terasventus schrieb:


> http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=20734
> war es schon hier!??!
> lustig!



Ähm, du bist hier im falschen Thread...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (3. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/50-Tonnen-Bueche...6QQihZ009QQcategoryZ32672QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KingCAZAL (3. Mai 2007)

inklusive rückgaberecht.............. krass


----------



## foenfrisur (4. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-16-zo...QQihZ012QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## $tealth (4. Mai 2007)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-16-zo...QQihZ012QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem






> Sie bieten hier auf eine top Federgabel (Standard Passen auf alle Montenbyiekes )super zum umrüsten.Mittelharte einstelleung  .Farbe schwarz.Bei Fragen schaue Bild oder meyle.Ohne Gewehr.Fiel spas beim Bieten.


Mittelharte Einstellung klingt doch gut ! 
Aber ich hätte aber soo gerne ein Gewehr dazu bekommen


----------



## dubdubidu (4. Mai 2007)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-16-zo...QQihZ012QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Der absolute Hit ist auch seine andere Auktion: Hifi & Audioanalge




> ZU FERSTEIGERN IST HIER EINE MINI HIFI ANLAGE .SIE IST FOLL FUNKZIONSFEHIG .Sie HAT EIN DIGITALEN CD PLEIER UND RADIO MIT KASETTENDECK (2 BAUSTEINE).FRONT IST AUS ALLU MIT FERNBEDIENUNG SO GUT WIE NEU.DIE BOXEN SIND AUS HOLZ (BUCHE) .ANLAGE IST MIT IHREM 100 WATT STROMSPAREND .ABER DAS BEINTRECHTIGT NICHT DIE *KLANGQUALITET *(SUPPER KLANG MIT EINEM INTEGRIERTEN *EQULEISER* FÜR BASS UND TÖNE.SCHAUE BILD .OHNE GEWEHR.



Na, das ist doch innovativ... einEqualizer für Töne! Aber leider auch ohne Gewehr 
Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl dass diese Ausdrucksweise System hat... kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## OmemoO (4. Mai 2007)

dubdubidu schrieb:


> Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl dass diese Ausdrucksweise System hat... kann mich aber auch irren



Mann, das ist die neue Rechtschreibreform....


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (4. Mai 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Mittelharte Einstellung klingt doch gut !
> Aber ich hätte aber soo gerne ein Gewehr dazu bekommen



Der HAmmer... Ich fall vom Stuhl..


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (4. Mai 2007)

Die Rücknahmebedingungen der Federgabel sind auch der Hit>


> Kein Gewehrung Da Priwater Ferkeufer.Wen die Post bei Unfersicherten Fersand das Paket oder Pekchen Ferschlamt Übernehme Ich Keine Haftung.


----------



## Piefke (4. Mai 2007)

OmemoO schrieb:


> Mann, das ist die neue Rechtschreibreform....



Der arme Mann versteigert doch die Sachen nur, um sich das leisten zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trullie (6. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/AUDIO-HFI-ANLAGE...oryZ8267QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Scrollt mal nach unten zum Fragen-Teil. Die Antwort ist einfach super


----------



## micve (6. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Chopper_W0QQitemZ330114929109QQihZ014QQcategoryZ74468QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

"DER BURNER  ÜBERHAUPT"


----------



## underfrange (6. Mai 2007)

trullie schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/AUDIO-HFI-ANLAGE...oryZ8267QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Scrollt mal nach unten zum Fragen-Teil. Die Antwort ist einfach super



Schade ohne gewehr


----------



## $tealth (6. Mai 2007)

trullie schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/AUDIO-HFI-ANLAGE...oryZ8267QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Scrollt mal nach unten zum Fragen-Teil. Die Antwort ist einfach super



Seine Antwort:





> SORY DAS EINIGE FEHLER IM TEXT WAREN MEINE TASTATUR SPINNT ZURZEIT:



EINIGE Fehler ???
In allen Texten rund um die Auktion finde ich Rechtschreibefehler ! 
Diese Fehler passieren nicht mal mit kaputter Tastatur...


----------



## two wheels (6. Mai 2007)




----------



## rotpickel (6. Mai 2007)

zwar nicht ebay aber ich fands kurios

alles dran, Kardan, Trommelbremsen, Dämpfer hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (6. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-Gabel-MTB-26...QQihZ005QQcategoryZ100534QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cuberius (6. Mai 2007)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-Gabel-MTB-26...QQihZ005QQcategoryZ100534QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Öhm, jaaa...70mm Federweg.
Sieht nicht nach Cannandole aus, also wo bitte sind die 70mm Federweg?


----------



## foenfrisur (6. Mai 2007)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Öhm, jaaa...70mm Federweg.
> Sieht nicht nach Cannandole aus, also wo bitte sind die 70mm Federweg?




die federt 70mm nach hinten wenn du gg. ne wand fährst


----------



## $tealth (7. Mai 2007)

edit.

Hab auch noch was gefunden:
   Damit fährt man wohl nicht so weit...spätestens in der ersten Kurve gibts ein kleines Steifigkeitsproblem bei der Gabel


----------



## Enrgy (7. Mai 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Das ist ne Starrgabel, so stehts doch auch in der Beschreibung, oder hab ich da was übersehen ?




Ja, du hast falsch gelesen. Dort steht "Federgabel".


----------



## friesengeist70 (8. Mai 2007)

hier hab ich nen interessanten text zum versand:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Sportsitze-Opel-Astra-G-Vectra-B_W0QQitemZ130110062807QQihZ003QQcategoryZ30172QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 
welcher käfer soll das bitte alles tragen???


----------



## OmemoO (8. Mai 2007)

Wer will die Firma "DEVIL" kaufen?!?!

DEVIL AUSVERKAUF


----------



## Veloziraptor (9. Mai 2007)

Mal von den Preisvorstellungen für ein derart veraltetes Bike abgesehen...

... wie viel Hub wohl dieses Federelement hat 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Votec-modifizier...1QQihZ017QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Kategorie: MUTIG!!!!


----------



## Speedhunt (9. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Mal von den Preisvorstellungen für ein derart veraltetes Bike abgesehen...
> 
> ... wie viel Hub wohl dieses Federelement hat
> 
> ...



Vor allem 4-5 Jahre alt  sicha, das war es vielleicht mal vor 5 Jahren


----------



## $tealth (9. Mai 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Mal von den Preisvorstellungen für ein derart veraltetes Bike abgesehen...
> 
> ... wie viel Hub wohl dieses Federelement hat
> 
> ...



Hä ??? der Hinterbau funktioniert doch gar nicht..das wird wohl auch der Besitzer gemerkt haben und dann hat er den Alublock eingebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (9. Mai 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Hä ??? der Hinterbau funktioniert doch gar nicht..



warum sollte das nicht funzen??


----------



## sello (9. Mai 2007)

Na gut, aber es steht ja immerhin "starrer Alublock anstelle des Stoßdämpfers eingebaut. Originalstoßdämpfer (siehe Foto) wird mitgeliefert."
Also eigentlich nicht Kurios.


----------



## $tealth (9. Mai 2007)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> warum sollte das nicht funzen??



Is nur so ne Überlegung, das Tretlager ist ja im Hinterbau integriert und nicht, wie üblich im Hauptrahmen !
Ich frage mich halt wie das funktionieren soll. Wenn ich mich auf die Pedale stelle, dann behindere ich dadurch die Bewegung des Hinterbaus.
Ich kann das grad schwer erklären aber vll weißt du was ich meine. 

wie gesagt, ist nur so eine Überlegung und mit alten Votec-Hintebausystemen kenne ich mich nicht aus.

mfg.


----------



## Veloziraptor (9. Mai 2007)

Ist noch einer der alten Eingelenker, bei denen das Tretlager in der Schwinge drinne ist. Hat Vorteile - aber wohl mehr Nachteile. Nicht um sonst nannte Votec diese Model JoJo.

Kurios ist es in dem Sinne, weil ein derart gefahrenen Bike, nicht mehr als "bruchsicher" gefahren werden kann (Spötter fragen jetzt nach der Marke).

Zudem ist das Model mehr als 15 Jahre alt und der Preis ist dafür echt der Hammer. Ich bekomme ja kaum mein 2 Jahre altes NC1 für den Preis los


----------



## Enrgy (9. Mai 2007)

Das einzig stabile an dem Bike sind die Pedale...


----------



## sello (9. Mai 2007)

na der Preis ist echt Hammer, aber da gibt es doch immer wieder welche, die sowas versuchen. Wird schon merken, wenn er es das 10. mal reinstellt, wie schnell sich da die Ebaygebühren summieren können.


----------



## Enrgy (9. Mai 2007)

Wie das Alexander Wurz Bike ein paar Seiten vorher nur für Sammler interessant, für ernsthafte Fahrversuche zu labil und ungeeignet.


----------



## boedi (10. Mai 2007)

Die spinnen, die Römer!  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Moser-Bike-Guide...2QQihZ012QQcategoryZ96456QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fuertherbse (10. Mai 2007)

Erstausgaben, mundgeblasene, fusssignierte, antike, viel zu billige, sonderaktion für...........
verstehst halt net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (10. Mai 2007)

war das schon?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Lammfellbezug-fu...4QQihZ008QQcategoryZ27925QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## $tealth (10. Mai 2007)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> war das schon?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Lammfellbezug-fu...4QQihZ008QQcategoryZ27925QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Das kann man ja mit einigem bezeichnen, aber nicht mit kurios.  
Naja....


----------



## friesengeist70 (10. Mai 2007)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> war das schon?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Lammfellbezug-fu...4QQihZ008QQcategoryZ27925QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



fehlt nur noch die häkelklopapierrolle unterm sattel und sitzheitzung ( genannt auch mö$enstövchen) und die schmutzabweiser am schutzblechle.


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Mai 2007)

friesengeist70 schrieb:


> mö$enstövchen



ich beiss grad in die tischkante vor lachen


----------



## sello (11. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Aerodynamisches-Kielholen_W0QQitemZ220108648993QQihZ012QQcategoryZ7295QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
sieht ja fast aus, wie ein Streitwagen, da brauch man nur noch ne Lanze, um die Gegner vom Rad zu stoßen


----------



## ILJA (11. Mai 2007)

sello schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Aerodynamisches-Kielholen_W0QQitemZ220108648993QQihZ012QQcategoryZ7295QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> sieht ja fast aus, wie ein Streitwagen, da brauch man nur noch ne Lanze, um die Gegner vom Rad zu stoßen



was zum teufel ist ein WETTRENNENFARRAD?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuertherbse (11. Mai 2007)

bei dem Gschmarri, sollte man den Kielholen


----------



## Cuberius (11. Mai 2007)

sello schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Aerodynamisches-Kielholen_W0QQitemZ220108648993QQihZ012QQcategoryZ7295QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> sieht ja fast aus, wie ein Streitwagen, da brauch man nur noch ne Lanze, um die Gegner vom Rad zu stoßen



Irgendwie mußte ich gerade an Darth Vader denken...


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Mai 2007)

ich an a-team


----------



## codenascher (13. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220108054760&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## nikolauzi (13. Mai 2007)

sello schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Aerodynamisches-Kielholen_W0QQitemZ220108648993QQihZ012QQcategoryZ7295QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> sieht ja fast aus, wie ein Streitwagen, da brauch man nur noch ne Lanze, um die Gegner vom Rad zu stoßen



Naja, sowas gibt es in "etwas" professionellerer Ausführung auch
Bringt sogar einiges, habe mal selber sowas ähnliches gebaut und fast 30% weniger Widerstand bei 30kmh messen können 
Aber das Ding hier bringt eher nichts

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## AbsentMinded (13. Mai 2007)

codenascher schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220108054760&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012



ST37


----------



## swiss (13. Mai 2007)

codenascher schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220108054760&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012





> Achtung ! Dieser Rahmen hat kein Schaltauge!
> 
> Die Ausfallenden sind horizontal!
> 
> Also nur für Singlespeed und Nabenschaltungen geeignet



Ach, ist das so?


----------



## Lateralus (14. Mai 2007)

NIcht wirklich lustig, aber doch schon irgendwie kurios. Schaut mal auf die Ausstattung...wer kauft das Rad mit DER Gabel???

http://cgi.ebay.de/Giant-XTC-NRS-18...ryZ30745QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## M!tch (14. Mai 2007)

ILJA schrieb:


> was zum teufel ist ein WETTRENNENFARRAD?





> Artikelstandort:	Livry Gargan, Île-de-France, Frankreich





> AERODYNAMISCHES KIELHOLEN FUR WETTRENNENFARRAD



das sieht sehr stark nach automatischer übersetzung aus. mit deutscher beschreibung und ordentlichen angaben bezüglich gewicht und cw-wert verbesserung hätte das sicher jemand gekauft.

außerdem, was soll an dem singlespeed-fully so wahnsinnig kurios sein? (abgesehen davon, dass wir wieder mal das tretlager unterhalb des hinterbaulagers haben)


----------



## schrammelhammel (14. Mai 2007)

übersetzung? welche software macht denn aus bicycle FARRAD?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (15. Mai 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> NIcht wirklich lustig, aber doch schon irgendwie kurios. Schaut mal auf die Ausstattung...wer kauft das Rad mit DER Gabel???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Giant-XTC-NRS-18...ryZ30745QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem




ist wahrscheinlich die seriengabel?

aber der preis ist kurios.


----------



## bad1080 (15. Mai 2007)

M!tch schrieb:


> außerdem, was soll an dem singlespeed-fully so wahnsinnig kurios sein? (abgesehen davon, dass wir wieder mal das tretlager unterhalb des hinterbaulagers haben)



und das ist nun mal wirklich kurios...


----------



## seppumba (15. Mai 2007)

einen "modifizierten" baumarktrahmen auf diese weise bei ebay zu verkaufen ist nicht nur kurios sondern schon saufrech...

man sollte ihn zwingen lebenslang selbst mit dem teil zu fahren...mal sehen wie lange seine euphorie für den "baumarktdraht" anhält


----------



## vertex98 (15. Mai 2007)

Erbitte Kaufberatung Fully-Rahmen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fully-Rahmen-26Zoll-122-s-sch-si_W0QQitemZ160107051722QQihZ006QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Jaja, war bestimmt schon...wenn Ihr frech werd, mach ich wirklich n Kaufberatungs-Thread auf. []


----------



## heiterecheib (15. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.at/Hinterrad-Shocks...yZ100246QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

     

das ist ja leichtbau!


----------



## foenfrisur (16. Mai 2007)

heiterecheib schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.at/Hinterrad-Shocks...yZ100246QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> 
> 
> das ist ja leichtbau!



war aber schon.........somit ausserhalb der kuriositätsgrenze


----------



## fone (16. Mai 2007)

kurios finde ich, dass hier im bikemarkt sehr viele teile gebraucht teurer angeboten werden als sie neu im online-shop kosten. gibts dafür eine erklärung?


----------



## AngryApe (16. Mai 2007)

vll weil nicht jeder mtb-news user online kauft und so etwas andere preisvorstellungen aufgrund des höheren selbstbezahlten preises hat


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Mai 2007)

Wer kauft denn so etwas?  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad_W0QQitem...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

... und dann auch noch zweimal?  



> Umstandshalber wegen Doppelkauf abzugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (17. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Gabel-F...305221QQihZ013QQcategoryZ100533QQcmdZViewItem
downhill ferdergabel


----------



## ashtray (17. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/CANYON-NERVE-XC-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Komischer Preis


----------



## two wheels (17. Mai 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/CANYON-NERVE-XC-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Komischer Preis



Nur 20 km gefahren! 

Ein Wohltäter kauft für über 2000 Euro ein Bike und verkauft es für 60 Für was hat der das Bike gekauft?


----------



## Eddigofast (17. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Nur 20 km gefahren!
> 
> Ein Wohltäter kauft für über 2000 Euro ein Bike und verkauft es für 60 Für was hat der das Bike gekauft?



 Ich glaube Du hast noch weniger Verstand als der Verkäufer..... 

60 Euro sind für den Versand, 2800 Euro fürs Bike welches 2699 Euro bei Canyon kostet......Comprende ???


----------



## two wheels (17. Mai 2007)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du hast noch weniger Verstand als der Verkäufer.....
> 
> 60 Euro sind für den Versand, 2800 Euro fürs Bike welches 2699 Euro bei Canyon kostet......Comprende ???



Upps, hab ich übersehen! 
Könntest mir ja auch normal sagen, aber das bringst du wahrscheinlich nicht zu stande


----------



## Eddigofast (17. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Upps, hab ich übersehen!
> Könntest mir ja auch normal sagen, aber das bringst du wahrscheinlich nicht zu stande




  Siehe meine Signatur.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (17. Mai 2007)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Siehe meine Signatur.......



Das was ich jetzt denke, sollte ich besser nicht sagen!

Jaja, ich weiss, "ist dir doch egal"


----------



## fuertherbse (17. Mai 2007)

Ist es das was man oT nennt?


----------



## JGE (17. Mai 2007)

für alle poser unter uns...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mercedes-Fahrrad...4QQihZ008QQcategoryZ85142QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## two wheels (17. Mai 2007)

fuertherbse schrieb:


> Ist es das was man oT nennt?



Ich würde sagen, es ist das was man unanständig nennt und eigentlich nicht sagen sollte und drum lass ich es auch bleiben!


----------



## free-for-ride (18. Mai 2007)

geil, zickenterror


----------



## mrsing (18. Mai 2007)

ich finds amüsant


----------



## fuertherbse (18. Mai 2007)

zuwenig action


----------



## fuertherbse (18. Mai 2007)

ich wünschte mir mehr ,   ,  und 
zum amüsieren


----------



## Cpt.Tuttle (19. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Tune-Sattelspanner_W0QQitemZ160117321371QQihZ006QQcategoryZ77607QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

..."Ultraleichtes Titan Sattelschnellspanner von Tune, leider ist mir der Hebel abgebrochen, macht aber die Sache noch leichter, muss dann mit der Zange angezogen werden."....


----------



## Smourock17 (19. Mai 2007)

ja ne is klar (schaut mal auf den Preis)
http://cgi.ebay.de/Simplon-Scan-220...QQihZ013QQcategoryZ108717QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (19. Mai 2007)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> ja ne is klar (schaut mal auf den Preis)
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Simplon-Scan-220...QQihZ013QQcategoryZ108717QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Was denn ?  
Ist doch voll das SCHNÄPPCHEN


----------



## fatboy (20. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Verkaufe-ein-roc...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Vom Design her wohl kaum ein 2007er Model, oder? Startpreis ist aber auch super...


----------



## Mais (20. Mai 2007)

nö dürfte <= 2005 sein


----------



## $tealth (20. Mai 2007)

Ist das wiklich ein Giant ?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=48982&sort=1&cat=2&page=15


----------



## HypnoKröte (20. Mai 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Ist das wiklich ein Giant ?
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=48982&sort=1&cat=2&page=15



So traurig es sein mag, es ist ein Orginal Giant.


----------



## $tealth (20. Mai 2007)

Optisch hätte ich (beim Rahmen) eher auf Aldi getippt...
Ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, daß das Bike zum springen freigegeben ist.


----------



## boedi (20. Mai 2007)

Was ist besser als Manitou Gabel falsch rum eingebaut?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=279355


----------



## shuuz (21. Mai 2007)

Es ist ein schönes BMX - der Typ hätte auch Schlagersänger werden können


----------



## Enrgy (21. Mai 2007)

Bei der Rechtschreibung würde ich sagen - Klassenziel in der Förderschule nicht erreicht... 
Gegen diese ständigen Textergüsse in ebay sind ja Beavis und Butthead wahre Granaten gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuertherbse (21. Mai 2007)

> sind ja Beavis und


Das heist "Beweis" du Sonderschüler


----------



## romen52791 (21. Mai 2007)

Beavis stimmt schon siehe hier 

http://www.collider.com/uploads/imageGallery/Beavis_and_Butthead/beavis_and_butthead.jpg


----------



## maddean (21. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Quadra...QQihZ006QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ROCK SHOX
Federgabel

Verkaufe ca. 3 Monate alte Rock Shox Quadra Federgabel (Neupreis 269).
Die Gabel ist 100% funktionfähig und weist die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren auf.


----------



## Asiafighter (21. Mai 2007)

maddean schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Quadra...QQihZ006QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ROCK SHOX
> Federgabel
> ...



  3 Monate ? , in welchem Jahr lebe ich ? Hat meine Zeitmaschine vielleicht doch funktioniert ?!?


----------



## fuertherbse (21. Mai 2007)

> Beavis stimmt schon siehe hier


war spass babe


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (21. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/2-IN-1-3-LEDs-Fa...2QQihZ007QQcategoryZ77592QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

"Nicht nur zur Beleuchtung des Scheinwerfers vom Fahrrad, ..." 

Zu mehr wird sie auch nicht taugen

"Material: praktisches Plastik"

Unglaublich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddean (21. Mai 2007)

Asiafighter schrieb:


> 3 Monate ? , in welchem Jahr lebe ich ? Hat meine Zeitmaschine vielleicht doch funktioniert ?!?



Artikelstandort: Entenhausen, Deutschland 

Da gibts vielleicht eine andere Zeitrechnung...


----------



## F-N-C (21. Mai 2007)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/2-IN-1-3-LEDs-Fa...2QQihZ007QQcategoryZ77592QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> "Nicht nur zur Beleuchtung des Scheinwerfers vom Fahrrad, ..."
> 
> ...



Guter Fund!   



> Mit 3 LED Birnen, derere Leuchtdichte 11 000  13 000 erreicht...



11 000  13 000 - Was?! Glühwürmchen-Hintern / Hektar?

Naja, zur beleuchtung des Scheinwerfers sollte es reichen.


----------



## M!tch (21. Mai 2007)

fatboy schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Verkaufe-ein-roc...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Vom Design her wohl kaum ein 2007er Model, oder? Startpreis ist aber auch super...



was ist daran kurios? er hat doch nirgends behauptet, dass es ein '07er modell sei.


----------



## Riddick (21. Mai 2007)

M!tch schrieb:
			
		

> er hat doch nirgends behauptet, dass es ein '07er modell sei.


Doch, gestern stand noch da, dass es sich um das 2007er Modell handelt. Aber solange kein Gebot eingegangen ist, lassen sich sämtliche Angaben problemlos ändern.


----------



## fuertherbse (21. Mai 2007)

Und es ist ein Dummer aufgestanden.........
Es gibt immer noch Leute die auf etwas bieten ohne sich vorher über die Preise zu informieren


----------



## frankie07 (22. Mai 2007)

was meint ihr: was faul an der geschichte?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=140118467170&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## The Floh (22. Mai 2007)

Warum sollte da was faul sein....


----------



## frankie07 (22. Mai 2007)

naja hab keine antwort vom verkäufer bekommen und irgendwie stehen da sonst keine daten wie lange das ding gefahren wurde,...


----------



## BlueCloud (22. Mai 2007)

vielleicht hat er gerade keine möglichkeit ins netz zu kommen und das andere hat er vielleicht vergessen


----------



## Der Bob (22. Mai 2007)

Sagt mal wie kommt es immer zu solchen UVPs? 
Ich hab das jetzt bei XTR-Schaltwerken schon öfter gesehen.

Hat das irgendein Clown mal verbreitet?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR-RD-M960-NEUWARE-2007-UVP-229-Euro_W0QQitemZ160119724215QQihZ006QQcategoryZ77611QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (22. Mai 2007)

Der Bob schrieb:


> Sagt mal wie kommt es immer zu solchen UVPs?
> Ich hab das jetzt bei XTR-Schaltwerken schon öfter gesehen.
> 
> Hat das irgendein Clown mal verbreitet?
> ...



zu niedrig oder was?


----------



## maddean (22. Mai 2007)

ist eine sonderserie von 2007, die haben das retrodesign von 2006, darum sind sie teurer...


----------



## fone (22. Mai 2007)

obacht: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=52660&sort=1&cat=26&page=1


----------



## Bener (22. Mai 2007)

warum?


----------



## da_dude (23. Mai 2007)

450!!!!!mm
Also 45 cm.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fimoco-Renegade-...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Wer braucht Supermonster bei sowas? ^^


----------



## Eiersalat (23. Mai 2007)

Auch, wenn nicht kurios oder sonst irgendwie besonders - braucht noch jemand eine richtige Gabel?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-Shiver...9QQihZ018QQcategoryZ76134QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
265mm Federweg, schlappe 8,6kg.

Und dann noch eine geile "Upside-Down"-Federgabel - man beachte das Bild:
http://cgi.ebay.de/DIRTBIKE-TUNING-...QQihZ011QQcategoryZ118771QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

onach sucht ihr eigentlich, um so einen Müll zu finden?
Ist das schon gezielt oder passiert das zufällig?


----------



## totalchaos (23. Mai 2007)

zur aktuellen dopinsituation!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=140121254539&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Beerchen (23. Mai 2007)

hat zwar nix mit bikes zu tun, aber ich finds aber trotzdem lustig 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130114169804


----------



## Enrgy (23. Mai 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> hat zwar nix mit bikes zu tun, aber ich finds aber trotzdem lustig
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130114169804



Wenn man bedenkt, daß die noch ordentlich Kohle mit ihrem Knastbesuch machen wird...
Gab doch vor einigen Jahren mal einen Mann, der in einer österreichischen Polizeistation in der Zelle "vergessen" wurde, weil die das Ding dicht gemacht haben. Der durfte sich einer Eigenurintherapie unterziehen, um nicht hops zu gehen. Nach ca. 10 Tagen haben sie ihn dann durch Zufall entdeckt und kurz vor knapp befreien können. Sowas würde dem blonden Miststück auch mal nicht schaden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuertherbse (23. Mai 2007)

Leider vorzeitig beendet.
Hätte mich interessiert was die gebracht hätte.
evtl. mitgeboten


----------



## Beerchen (23. Mai 2007)

fuertherbse schrieb:


> ... hätte. evtl. mitgeboten


hier kannste noch mitbieten   


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## magic_pansen (23. Mai 2007)

x


----------



## Enrgy (23. Mai 2007)

magic_pansen schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/45er-Marzocchi-S...yZ101889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ist das tatsächlich ne shiver? ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass nicht und dann wäre das ja wohl betrug.



Da hört wieder einer das Gras wachsen.  

Wieso soll MZ nicht auch die USD fürs Moped "Shiver" nennen dürfen?


----------



## magic_pansen (23. Mai 2007)

ah... sorry stimmt ja, mit den motorad teilen kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus ;-) dann ist ja alles klar.


----------



## da_dude (23. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Skareb-Platinum-...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich weiß ja nich ob das so besonders ist, aber ich find das irgendwie amüsant was unten steht als gewährleistung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omaschreck (23. Mai 2007)

jaja.....unsere lieben nachbarn, die holländer  

http://cgi.ebay.nl/rennanzug-laufan...9QQihZ005QQcategoryZ18677QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

....man beachte vorallem das vorletzte bild


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Mai 2007)

passt bissel zu deinem avatar der anzug


----------



## Schwarzwild (24. Mai 2007)

Der Gay-Skinhead vom letzten Jahr, mit der Ar***-Reißverschluss-Lederjeans war aber trotzdem nicht zu toppen.


----------



## SpongeBob (24. Mai 2007)

Zu geil 







Gab es da nicht mal so einen Freak, der eine eigene Webseite und nur solche Fotos von sich veröffentlicht hat?


----------



## free-for-ride (24. Mai 2007)

es gibt schon komische leut auf der welt


----------



## heiterecheib (24. Mai 2007)

was hat der denn für ne wette verloren??!!!   
das ist ja übel!


----------



## omaschreck (24. Mai 2007)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> passt bissel zu deinem avatar der anzug



meinst das der anzug mir stehen würd?


----------



## SpongeBob (24. Mai 2007)

omaschreck schrieb:


> meinst das der anzug mir stehen würd?



Jep, würde dir sehr stehen!





Nicht über die Quali wundern. Musste es mit Paint machen, der LapTop mag kein Photoshop


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (24. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290119864996

"Es hat nur die besten und teuersten Teile verbaut .
Shimano Deore Laben,
Kurbel:                   Deore (leicht und robust)
Schaltung:              Deore
Umwerfer:              Deore"

Und nun das Beste:
"Wie sie lesen habe ich nicht zu viel versprochen ."  

"Ein mini Mängel ist mir noch aufgefallen . Am rechtem Bremshebel ist ein kleines rotes Rädchen nicht da . Ich weiss nicht wo es abgeblieben ist . Kostet aber glaub ich nur 50 cent . Ich bin auch ohne dieses gefahren und es ist glaub ich nur da um die härte einzustellen oder so . Wie gesagt kostet nur 50 cent und ist eigendlich nicht der Rede wert . Aber keine Angst , es schränkt in keiner Weise die Funktion der Bremsen ein ." 

Bei einer HS 33 würde ich aber schon von einer Funktionseinschränkung reden, wenn das "kleine rote Rädchen" fehlt.


----------



## omaschreck (24. Mai 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Jep, würde dir sehr stehen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt....der kaschiert meinen waschbärbauch richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrankwandbiker (24. Mai 2007)

omaschreck schrieb:


> waschbärbauch



Gibt der im Winter besser warm?


----------



## Cpt.Tuttle (24. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Carbongabel-Pace-RC-36-Evo-I-TOP-ZUSTAND-Kult_W0QQitemZ300113223872QQihZ020QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SpongeBob (24. Mai 2007)

Cpt.Tuttle schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Carbongabel-Pace-RC-36-Evo-I-TOP-ZUSTAND-Kult_W0QQitemZ300113223872QQihZ020QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Für 199 Taler fast geschenkt.................


----------



## M!tch (24. Mai 2007)

> this professional bodyskin can be used for [...] and many more spandex fun....





zu dem "high-end bike mit den teuersten und leichtesten parts": "an der bremsscheibe fehlen zwar 6 schrauben, aber dies beeinträchtigt in keinster weise die funktion. außerdem ist überall maximal deore verbaut, aber dies ist in keinster weise schlecht, geschweige denn schränkt es das schalten oder fahren an sich ein." 

bei der gabel fiel mir so auf, kann es nicht passieren, dass der bowdenzug aus dem cantigegenhalter rutscht, wenn die gabel federt (für den fall, dass die elastomere mal federn sollten) oder sogar am gegenhalter oben hängenbleibt, sodass das vorderrad blockiert?


----------



## berndGL (24. Mai 2007)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290119864996
> 
> "Es hat nur die besten und teuersten Teile verbaut .
> Shimano Deore Laben,
> ...



Heute hat dieser SchwÃ¤tzer folgendes ergÃ¤nzt:

"VORWEG MÃCHTE ICH SAGEN , DASS WENN DIE AUKTION UNTER 400â¬ AUSLÃUFT DAS FAHRRAD NICHT VERKAUFT WIRD !!!

DIES SAGE ICH HIER , WEIL ICH NICHT WEISS WIE MAN EINEN MINDESTPREIS EINFÃGT .

WENN SIE ALSO DIE AUKTION GEWONNEN HABEN UND SIE UNTER 400â¬ BEZAHLEN MÃSSTEN , KRIEGEN SIE ES NICHT ."

So viel BlÃ¶dheit muss einfach bestraft werden und somit habe ich ihn soeben bei ebay wegen RegelverstoÃes gemeldet


----------



## frankie07 (24. Mai 2007)

^der kerl muss so dumm sein.
wenn man nicht die teuren ebay gebühren bezahlen will sucht man sich halt ne freund der drauf bietet


----------



## omaschreck (25. Mai 2007)

ich mein, die ganze auktion is zum kugeln! ich soviel geballte blödheit und starrsinn ist mir seit dem Lizzard Skins/Baumarkt-Fully nich mehr begegnet


----------



## omaschreck (25. Mai 2007)

jaja .........die leistungsengel von festina  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Team-Festina-Kul...13QQihZ014QQcategoryZ2904QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## trailjo (25. Mai 2007)

*Mach mich Fully!*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hinterrad-Shocks...QQihZ015QQcategoryZ100246QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (25. Mai 2007)

gabs schon mind. 3mal


----------



## Cy-baer (25. Mai 2007)

Ich kannte es noch nicht *ablach*


----------



## Bombenkrator (25. Mai 2007)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=53115


----------



## $tealth (25. Mai 2007)

> â¬32,500.00


Alles klar^^ nehm ich sofort...


----------



## phiju (25. Mai 2007)

Ich habe gedacht die Hebel wären nur für Cantis.


http://cgi.ebay.de/XTR-Schalt-Brems...oryZ9197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shuuz (26. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/EROX-Nagelneuer-...4QQihZ018QQcategoryZ32509QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Also wenn das Ding wirklich legal erworben wurde muss der Typ ziemlich dumm sein. Erst für 500 pimpen und dann feststellen dasses ihm zu groß ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (27. Mai 2007)

Juhuuu! Einige der äußerst seltenen Rock Shox capa RST Gabeln. Sofort bieten!!!!
Man beachte die beiden kleinen Aufkleber an der Gabelbrücke..


http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-CAPA-T...QQihZ006QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## omaschreck (27. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/hardcore-chopper...QcategoryZ74468QQtcZphotoQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

rock on, dude


----------



## $tealth (27. Mai 2007)

Krasses Teil !


----------



## omaschreck (27. Mai 2007)

jow........wird kommenden winter nachgebaut


----------



## raccoon78 (27. Mai 2007)

shuuz schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/EROX-Nagelneuer-...4QQihZ018QQcategoryZ32509QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Also wenn das Ding wirklich legal erworben wurde muss der Typ ziemlich dumm sein. Erst für 500 pimpen und dann feststellen dasses ihm zu groß ist...




Also wenn´s geklaut ist, würde mich die Emailadresse von dem Kerl sehr sehr sehr wunder "@polizei.nrw.de


----------



## Enrgy (27. Mai 2007)

Da hat wohl jemand zuviel "American Choppers" auf DMax geschaut...


----------



## omaschreck (27. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand zuviel "American Choppers" auf DMax geschaut...



....wenigstens keine verunstaltete rohstoffverschwendung aus milwaukee, sondern wat pedalen zum treten


----------



## foenfrisur (28. Mai 2007)

mal wieder ne knackige beschreibung......

http://cgi.ebay.de/FEDERGABEL_W0QQitemZ130117289831QQihZ003QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## omaschreck (28. Mai 2007)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> mal wieder ne knackige beschreibung......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/FEDERGABEL_W0QQitemZ130117289831QQihZ003QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



".....DAS PLÄTSCHER IST ZU HÖREN EIN HERRLICHES GEFÜHL"


----------



## Smourock17 (28. Mai 2007)

hmpffff  

"Ein herrliches Gefühl"  

Jemand interesse an nem DH-Frame mit DHX 4?
Nur 110TAUSEND geschmeidige Flocken

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=53439


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (28. Mai 2007)

die sache mit dem bikemarkt ist eher ein fehler in der übersetzung der trennzeichen.....

gibt man 1100,00 ein, knallt das teil nach den letzten stellen noch nen punkt rein und verschiebt das dezimaltrennzeichen passend auf die dritte stelle, bzw. ignoriert das vom user eingegeben komma und setzt ein eigenes.
weil die software das ignoriert, sind halt 1100,00 = 110000.
ein bug sozusagen 

wenn man es richtig machen möchte, muss man einfach 1100 eingeben, dann steht dort auch 1,100.00EUR

oder so ähnlich


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (28. Mai 2007)

das ist ja mal ne geile zugabe zum Handy...! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/XTR-Kurbel-NEU-T...yZ119608QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Flying_Circus (28. Mai 2007)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=53252&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


Mittlerweile haben sich mehr als 20 Leute auf meine anzeige gemeldet! 
Vielleicht sollte ich es mal mit dieser beschreibung bei ebay probieren - es soll ja leute geben die sowas glauben!  

Falls jemand ein 26" Laufrad für hinten hat das sich zum dirten eignet möge sich melden da meins beim 3er draufgegangen ist!


----------



## free-for-ride (29. Mai 2007)

Flying_Circus schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=53252&sort=1&cat=all&page=1
> 
> 
> Mittlerweile haben sich mehr als 20 Leute auf meine anzeige gemeldet!
> ...



was soll ich dazu sagen ausser:


----------



## codenascher (29. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=140118250643&rd=1&rd=1

etwas weit hergeholt...


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=250117732906&rd=1&rd=1

die untere Frage


----------



## Enrgy (29. Mai 2007)

codenascher schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=140118250643&rd=1&rd=1


"Die Giftigkeit der Bremse überstiegt die meiner Schwiegermutter um ein Vielfaches"... 

Die Antwort auf die Frage nach dem 100-Sofortkauf ist auch cool!


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (29. Mai 2007)

He Jungs
Sucht wer nen "schönen" "Athletischen" "gut geformten" Rahmen?

Hätte da was  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bergamont-Kiez-R...0QQihZ006QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Grüsse


----------



## omaschreck (30. Mai 2007)

GSP-Heimkehrer schrieb:


> He Jungs
> Sucht wer nen "schönen" "Athletischen" "gut geformten" Rahmen?
> 
> Hätte da was
> ...



man(n) geht doch immer davon aus, dass man erhält was auf den bildern zu sehen is oder?


----------



## vertex98 (30. Mai 2007)

War der schon?

http://cgi.ebay.de/uralter-sexy-shimano-schaltkram-syncros-brunn-yeti_W0QQitemZ120126625160QQihZ002QQcategoryZ77610QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (30. Mai 2007)

ist grad wieder umsonst-verkaufen-wochen bei ebay?


----------



## free-for-ride (30. Mai 2007)

nich das ich wüsste, würde aber manches hier erklären


----------



## mrsing (30. Mai 2007)

manche geben sich extra Mühe eine ansprechende Auktion zu gestalten, um möglichst viel Geld rauszukriegen und andere geben sich extra Mühe eine unansprechende Auktion zu gestalten, um möglichst wenig Geld rauszukriegen


----------



## fone (31. Mai 2007)

ja, aber wenn ich "nix" zu verkaufen habe, und mich dann durch horende portokosten gegen einen versehentlichen kauf absichere, zahl ich doch nur drauf für das bißchen spaß. vobei spaß für mich nicht heißt ein "lustiges/kurioses" ebay-angebot einzustellen.

komische leute...


----------



## andy1 (31. Mai 2007)

mrsing schrieb:


> ...und andere geben sich extra Mühe eine unansprechende Auktion zu gestalten, um möglichst wenig Geld rauszukriegen



so wie der hier, wenn auch nicht ebay:

http://frankfurt-main.kijiji.de/c-K...b-ich-eine-Farad-zu-wegeben-W0QQAdIdZ14861572



> * Hab ich eine supertoll Farad (moundenbaig) abzugebe,*
> *hat mich viel gehilft auf viele meine Wege - aber habe jetzt korregde Moped..*
> *Ist sich eine gud gemachte fertigung Spezial von meine Onkel sein Brudem dem sein Neffe.*
> *Guggst du an die Stallrahmen, ist konkret eine krasse Schwinnrahmen die soo oberkuule Farbe hat wie Ferrari in Zeitschrift von meine Lieblingstrinkhallendönermannbude.*
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (31. Mai 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> so wie der hier, wenn auch nicht ebay:
> 
> http://frankfurt-main.kijiji.de/c-K...b-ich-eine-Farad-zu-wegeben-W0QQAdIdZ14861572



Jou, mit dem pärrfäkktem Dipschtallsischerung - Keddeblädda lings un de Kädd dusch de Spaische... 

Das Bild hab ich schonmal irgendwo gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (31. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jou, mit dem pärrfäkktem Dipschtallsischerung - Keddeblädda lings un de Kädd dusch de Spaische...
> 
> Das Bild hab ich schonmal irgendwo gesehen...



hassde Räschd - habb ich misch nen Spass jemacht 
Bild iss auch von mir.


----------



## juchhu (31. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jou, mit dem pärrfäkktem Dipschtallsischerung - Keddeblädda lings un de Kädd dusch de Spaische...
> 
> Das Bild hab ich schonmal irgendwo gesehen...


 
Voll korrekt ist die Kettenführung, echt krass korrekt.


----------



## mightyEx (31. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das Bild hab ich schonmal irgendwo gesehen...



Ja, ich weiß auch von wo das stammt  - is aus dem Forum. Da verkauft einer kongred grasse Luftnummer.
Und so sieht das Bike von der anderen Seite aus:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1093200&postcount=29

Das is aber auch noch nicht der Ursprungsfred - den find ich aber noch  .


----------



## mightyEx (31. Mai 2007)

So, bitteschön: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=9547


----------



## Enrgy (31. Mai 2007)

mightyEx schrieb:


> So, bitteschön: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=[B]9547[/B]



Holla - Thread Nr. unter 10.000, das ist wirklich aus den Anfängen. 

Was ist denn aus dem "Diebstahl-Köder-Projekt" geworden?


----------



## Tipo Allegro (4. Juni 2007)

Und hier ein echtes Schnäppchen! 
Zuschlagen, JETZT!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Montainbike-Idea...1QQihZ013QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## omaschreck (4. Juni 2007)

Tipo Allegro schrieb:


> Und hier ein echtes Schnäppchen!
> Zuschlagen, JETZT!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Montainbike-Idea...1QQihZ013QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



...also der is bei mir allein schon wegen der csc flasche unten durch 

edith meint: irgendwie sieht das mit schlauchführung der hr-bremse auch ein wenig unorthodox aus.........


----------



## Tipo Allegro (4. Juni 2007)

Also ich finde den Preis heftig! Das Ding hat doch NEU niemals mehr als 500 gekostet!  Sieht auch so aus als währe es ein Bleischwerer Stahlrahmen.
Aber vieleicht hat er ja Glück??? Jeden morgen steht ein anderer Vollidiot auf, der es dann vielleicht toll findet und kauft!


----------



## omaschreck (4. Juni 2007)

mir schon klar........aber ich wollt mal auf was anderem rumhacken, als aufm preis


----------



## Adrenalino (4. Juni 2007)

Superleicht?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fusion-DT-Swiss-...ryZ81669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omaschreck (4. Juni 2007)

ja, die imaginäre frühere fahrerin


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2007)

Tipo Allegro schrieb:


> Das Ding hat doch NEU niemals mehr als 500 gekostet!



Rrrichtig!


----------



## Magger (4. Juni 2007)

Wieso, mit Mänteln und Schläuchen ist das Gewicht schon ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## Fluchtfahrer (5. Juni 2007)

der Typ mit dem Bergamont-Rahmen verkauft zum Glück auch noch seine Kurbel: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de

sex sells.


----------



## Exekuhtot (5. Juni 2007)

Naja an der freundin könnte er auch gewicht sparen^^


----------



## Fluchtfahrer (5. Juni 2007)

naja das erste bild ist etwas unvorteilhaft


----------



## foenfrisur (5. Juni 2007)

man...steht ihr zwei auf knochenschleudern?? ^^


----------



## Exekuhtot (5. Juni 2007)

Nee aber wenn man schon versucht etwas nach dem motto sex sells zu verkaufen wähle ich doch wohl vorteilhaftere bilder aus^^


----------



## Fluchtfahrer (5. Juni 2007)

*gelöscht*

egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuertherbse (5. Juni 2007)

Merke: je dünner desto zick


----------



## mrsing (6. Juni 2007)

> Merke: je dünner desto zick


 weil mit abnehmenden Körpergewicht sich das Selbstbewusstsein erhöht und die Frau denkt, sie könnte sich mehr "erlauben" da sie ja in ihren Augen sowieso so geil aussieht  



PS:Liebe Frauen im Forum:Keine Sorge, ist nicht ganz ernst gemeint


----------



## fuertherbse (6. Juni 2007)

Oder einfach hungrig und deshalb unleidlich


----------



## erkan1984 (6. Juni 2007)

aber das andere Extrem! Mehr Dick = *heul*
Ich weis gar nicht was ihr habt, von der Bettkante würdet sie sie trotzdem nicht schupsen
oder gibts hier noch Jungs mit Prinzipien?
Es sind doch sowieso alles Schla*** außer Mutti


----------



## fuertherbse (6. Juni 2007)

Frauen sind weder mit sich noch ihren Kerlen je zufrieden.
Ausser mit ihren Söhnen, mit den Töchtern sieht`s dann wieder anders aus.


----------



## JoolstheBear (6. Juni 2007)

Tipo Allegro schrieb:


> Und hier ein echtes SchnÃ¤ppchen!
> Zuschlagen, JETZT!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Montainbike-Idea...1QQihZ013QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Nunja , schaut mir eher nach nem "Radshopopfer" aus , wenn ihr euch Text und Bike mal genau anschaut :

Is da ne Julie drauf verbaut (auch wenn ne V brake angegeben ist) 
Ist nen Mavic LRS drauf (xm 317 wenn ich das richtig sehe mit Disc Naben)
Die Kiste laut text auf 9 Fach umgerÃ¼stet worden (deore Shifter sieht man)
Einiges an ZubehÃ¶r dran was im Fachhandel mit den UVPÂ´s doch nen Haufen asche Kostet (Sigma 1200er , BÃ¼sch & MÃ¼ller Ixon e.t.c.) 
Lenkzentrale scheint auch neu (Richey)

denke mal Parts wo man im Bikeshop bei UVP leicht nen 1000der lassen kann .

An dem Mistigen Rahmen lÃ¤sst sich damit nichts Ã¤ndern und auch ists keine 950 euro wert , aber die Kiste is keineswegs der Auslieferungsstand fÃ¼r 439â¬




denke mal eher da hat jemand ordentlich Geld in den Bikeshop gebracht und rechnet halt mit dem das er z.b. 2/3 von dem was in dem Hobel steckt zurÃ¼ckkriegt (denn die beschreibung lÃ¤sst nicht darauf schliessen das der anbieter Peil hat)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (6. Juni 2007)

... hier noch ein hochwertiges und StVO-taugliches Rocky Mountain. 


Allerdings müsst ihr noch Licht an´s Fahrrad machen.


----------



## foenfrisur (6. Juni 2007)

endlich mal ein stimmig aufgebautes rmx!!


----------



## Tipo Allegro (8. Juni 2007)

Ohne Worte.... 


http://cgi.ebay.de/Truvativ-MTB-Kur...QQihZ006QQcategoryZ100240QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fuertherbse (8. Juni 2007)

Allegro..........................
Ausführlich behandelt 3956 - 3966


----------



## Tipo Allegro (8. Juni 2007)

Alles klar 
Aber der nächste neue Kracher lässt sicher nicht lange auf sich warten!


----------



## BoahKrass (9. Juni 2007)

höhö...ist nicht sooo lustig,aber die artikelbezeichnung...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Vollgefederter-H...6QQihZ010QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fatboy (10. Juni 2007)

Manitou Elite aus Magnesium...


http://cgi.ebay.de/Neu-Manitou-Fede...QQihZ004QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## da_dude (11. Juni 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Mc-...9QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

IIIEH ^^


----------



## foenfrisur (11. Juni 2007)

baahhh ey......


kannste nicht VORHER ne warnung dazu schreiben!!!???







ist ja mal voll der ekel.....


----------



## Iller (11. Juni 2007)

Na da kann man nur hoffen das die Vogelscheuche nicht mit versteigert wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tipo Allegro (11. Juni 2007)

Was denn ???
Die ist doch HEIß!


----------



## omaschreck (11. Juni 2007)

hmmm....wenn ich VK frag, wieviele kamele er für die frau haben will, gibt das wohl mecker oder?


----------



## Tipo Allegro (11. Juni 2007)

Für gewöhnlich tauscht man kein Kamel gegen ein Kamel!


----------



## omaschreck (11. Juni 2007)

dazu mal ein kleiner dialog ausm icq  

[15:10] flachlandterrorist: http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Mc-...9QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem ......das unrühmliche ende von sex sales *würg*
[15:11] Cica:  loool xD
[15:11] Cica:  *gut find+^^
[15:11] flachlandterrorist: na ja........jeder hat seinen fetisch
[15:11] Cica:  ach gott, das is ja ne frau 
[15:11] Cica:  das sah zuerst aus wie nen mann 
[15:11] Cica:  *urks*


----------



## wookie (11. Juni 2007)

muuhahaaha, kommt davon wenn man ohne brustpanzer gegen die wand fährt.


----------



## omaschreck (11. Juni 2007)

is das jetzt zufall oder klischee, dass der/die/das höchstbietende/r sich nu dinkelschrot schimpft


----------



## donpope (11. Juni 2007)

da_dude schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Mc-...9QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> IIIEH ^^



könnteste mir beides schenken:kotz:


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juni 2007)

da_dude schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Mc-...9QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> IIIEH ^^



:kotz: :kotz:


----------



## proTECT (11. Juni 2007)

omaschreck schrieb:


> dazu mal ein kleiner dialog ausm icq
> 
> [15:10] flachlandterrorist: http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Mc-...9QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem ......das unrühmliche ende von sex sales *würg*
> [15:11] Cica:  loool xD
> ...



looool so gings mir au grad kurz nachdem ich deinen post grad gelesen habe  (ich: [email protected]!, der andere nen Kumpel)

[email protected]! (05:08 PM) : 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Mc-...9QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
lool!
[email protected]! (05:09 PM) : 
guck ma das bild unten an
[email protected]! (05:09 PM) : 
die titten
Sascha (05:09 PM) : 
ach das is wirklich ne alte...ih!
Sascha (05:09 PM) : 
ja grad gesehn...
[email protected]! (05:10 PM) : 
dachtest du das isn mann?
Sascha (05:10 PM) : 
yo
[email protected]! (05:10 PM) : 
bwahaha schon der zweite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omaschreck (11. Juni 2007)

nur mal so am rande.........der hat auch noch ford capri + hottie session online 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Tipo Allegro (11. Juni 2007)

Der scheint seine alte ja schwer geil zu finden 
Das Schreibmaschinenfoto ist derb 
Wie kann mann seinen Mitmenschen nur sowas zumuten


----------



## erkan1984 (11. Juni 2007)

alter is das krass, hilfeeeee...


----------



## BoahKrass (11. Juni 2007)

boah nö...bei der schreibmaschine kannst der der...ähemm...alten ja bis zum bauchnabel schauen...wurde mir erzählt


----------



## Iller (11. Juni 2007)

Der kannst aber auch von hinten an den Nippeln lecken wenn die alte sich die Teile über die Schulter wirft *g*


----------



## foenfrisur (11. Juni 2007)

bahh man.....kann da garned richtig hinschauen....

die titten von der sehen aus wie leergelutschte caprisonne packungen *brech*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iller (11. Juni 2007)

Iss halt wie bei nem Unfall man will nicht hinschauen, macht es aber trotzdem.
Vermutlich hab ich heut Nacht Albträume :-(


----------



## BoahKrass (11. Juni 2007)

mein opa war ja früher feuerwehrmann...der wollt schon zu den schläuchen greifen...hehe


----------



## Tipo Allegro (11. Juni 2007)

Iller schrieb:


> Der kannst aber auch von hinten an den Nippeln lecken wenn die alte sich die Teile über die Schulter wirft *g*


----------



## fuertherbse (11. Juni 2007)

Die Dinger hätte sie sich wenigstens in einen BH falten können "Schauder"


----------



## omaschreck (11. Juni 2007)

kann mal wer ne neue kuriosität posten bitte


----------



## Mais (11. Juni 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Riesen-Banane-bo...ryZ20534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

sowas?


----------



## wildbiker (11. Juni 2007)

omaschreck schrieb:


> kann mal wer ne neue kuriosität posten bitte


 
Wer fährt scho mit so ner Fälschung rum... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennradrahmen-Al...ryZ32509QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## omaschreck (11. Juni 2007)

oh banana joe


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (11. Juni 2007)

*schüttel*
da lieber nix zu Weihnachten.


----------



## omaschreck (11. Juni 2007)

keine kohle fürn cervelo aber die dicken zipps spazieren führen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrankwandbiker (12. Juni 2007)

BoahKrass schrieb:


> boah nö...bei der schreibmaschine kannst der der...ähemm...alten ja bis zum bauchnabel schauen...wurde mir erzählt



Ja ist doch klar: Sex sells!


----------



## Wolkentreiber (12. Juni 2007)

Hey Leute!

Hat zwar nichts mit Bikes zu tun, aber ich frag mich immer wieder, WIE BLÖD DER DURCHSCHNITTLICHE EBAY KÄUFER WOHL SEIN MUSS!!!!


Seht euch das an:

Da gibts 2 Leute, die 61 bzw 62 oder mehr Euro bieten...

http://cgi.ebay.de/FALCO-L-I-V-E-Do...ryZ68565QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

für eine DVD, dies in Shops um 12

http://cgi.ebay.de/FALCO-L-I-V-E-Do...ryZ68565QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

bzw 24,99 Euro

http://cgi.ebay.de/Falco-L-I-V-E-Do...ryZ23276QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

zum Sofort-Kauf gibt.


Sorry, dass ich euch damit belästigen muste, aber ICH KANN LANGSAM NICHT MEHR... ich bekomm langsam schon Angst. überhaupt vor die Tür zu gehen bei so viel BLÖDSINN da draußen...


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juni 2007)

Tja, wenn man sicher sein könnte, daß die Deppen immer 30-40 dafür ausgeben, wäre es leicht verdientes Geld: 10 DVDs beim Shop gekauft und dann einzeln fürs dreifache vertickt....


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juni 2007)

omaschreck schrieb:


> nur mal so am rande.........der hat auch noch ford capri + hottie session online
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting



Die Teile UND die Olle sind doch wohl ein Fall für "die Ludolfs"....


----------



## omaschreck (12. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die Teile UND die Olle sind doch wohl ein Fall für "die Ludolfs"....




sowat würd ich nichma dem peter, dem ollen schwerenöter, antun wollen :kotz:


----------



## bad1080 (12. Juni 2007)

Wolkentreiber schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Hat zwar nichts mit Bikes zu tun, aber ich frag mich immer wieder, WIE BLÖD DER DURCHSCHNITTLICHE EBAY KÄUFER WOHL SEIN MUSS!!!!



man sieht immer nur was man sehen möchte


----------



## da_dude (13. Juni 2007)

So
Kuriosität:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Sony-Ericsson-K7...yZ115569QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


keine Angst. Ist nicht wieder sone Krasse kuriosität. ist bloß "schön" geschrieben ^^


----------



## foenfrisur (13. Juni 2007)

fol inortnug!


----------



## omaschreck (13. Juni 2007)

.....ich fühle mich überfordert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (13. Juni 2007)

aber achtung falls es jemand kauft  



> Keine garanti . keine rukname


----------



## Bick (13. Juni 2007)

Ist ja auch für bastela


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2007)

Frage mich, wie bei einer auf ebay.de gestarteten Auktion plötzlich ein französischer Systemtext auftauchen kann:

"Le 11.06.07 à 21:37:16 MESZ, le vendeur a ajouté les informations suivantes :"

Aber vielleicht war ebay ja anhand des Textes von einer fremdsprachigen Auktion ausgegangen...


----------



## outrage (13. Juni 2007)

Da spackt bei ebay was rum. Passiert öfter. Ich hab ne Zeitlang mails vom ebay-System auf englisch bekommen...


----------



## DasAS (14. Juni 2007)

Hmm, wird wohl eh keiner kaufen - aber probieren kann man es ja mal...

http://cgi.ebay.de/das-extremste-SI...0QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

als Vorgeschmack


----------



## PaulchenPanther (14. Juni 2007)

geiles teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AbsentMinded (14. Juni 2007)

PaulchenPanther schrieb:


> geiles teil



und dabei auch noch sehr preiswert


----------



## Bombenkrator (14. Juni 2007)

brakeless mit fakescheibe, net schlecht...


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juni 2007)

Wieso Fakescheibe? Sind halt nur keine Bremsen dabei. Die Gabel hat doch Aufnahmen, der Rahmen hinten auch. 
Der Lackierung nach wärs ein Bike für Drogenkuriere. 
Was macht der Knilch, wenn wirklich einer die Kiste kauft? Der wills doch garnicht hergeben!


----------



## omaschreck (14. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wieso Fakescheibe? Sind halt nur keine Bremsen dabei. Die Gabel hat doch Aufnahmen, der Rahmen hinten auch.
> Der Lackierung nach wärs ein Bike für Drogenkuriere.
> Was macht der Knilch, wenn wirklich einer die Kiste kauft? Der wills doch garnicht hergeben!



probieren geht über studieren!

freiwillige vor


----------



## Wolkentreiber (14. Juni 2007)

HAHAHA... der Neid möge euch fressen... das Bike ist nämlich MEINS   

(hat ja lang gedauert, bis ihrs entdeckt habt....  )​


----------



## Iller (14. Juni 2007)

Wenns einer kauft nimmer


----------



## Wolkentreiber (14. Juni 2007)

Stimmt... aber dann hab ich 3700 mehr am Konto... auch nicht schlecht... ​


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juni 2007)

Wolkentreiber schrieb:


> ...der Neid möge euch fressen...



 ...pah, Stahl-Starrbike ohne Schaltung in Neongrün mit Weißwandreifen, nö danke. Sowas ähnliches steht bei mir seit 14 Jahren im Keller und verstaubt...


----------



## Wolkentreiber (14. Juni 2007)

NeonWAS??? WeißwandWIE??? Musst mal deine Glasaugen polieren lassen... oder etwa zuviel  ???

Sag mal, wo isn dein Keller... das Schloss ist ja sicher leicht zu knacken... dann hätt ich gleich 7400...


----------



## Wolkentreiber (14. Juni 2007)

Zum Glasaugen justieren... ein Testbild... schau ganz genau die Sattelstütze an...





Na, wieder scharf??
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. Juni 2007)

Wolkentreiber schrieb:


> ...schau ganz genau die Sattelstütze an...


...die ist krumm...sonst seh ich nix auffälliges. 

Ach ja, im Keller steht ein 91er Scott Windriver. Vorne Neongrün, Mitte Metallicschwarz und hinten Perlmuttweiß... 

so ähnlich wie hier...


----------



## omaschreck (14. Juni 2007)

Wolkentreiber schrieb:


> Zum Glasaugen justieren... ein Testbild... schau ganz genau die Sattelstütze an...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da is gezippe im wech, will das bike sehen


----------



## Wolkentreiber (14. Juni 2007)

omaschreck schrieb:


> da is gezippe im wech, will das bike sehen



Oh Schreck, Oma!!!! Mensch Leute, ihr müsst auf die WICHTIGEN DINGE achten!!! So´n Bike sind doch bloß ein paar Rohre... und steht ihr nun eher auf ROHRE oder BALLONS??? ​


----------



## omaschreck (14. Juni 2007)

.....HIER interessieren mich rohre!


----------



## fuertherbse (14. Juni 2007)

Welche Sattelstütze?


----------



## DasAS (14. Juni 2007)

Ich gestehe...an dieser Stelle muss ich einfach zu meinen männlichen Hormonen stehen! LECHZ


----------



## DasAS (14. Juni 2007)

Verdammt, gibt es das Bild auch ohne Hände??? Die angebliche, von mir nicht auszumachende Sattelstütze, kann auch weiterhin drauf bleiben...


----------



## trailjo (14. Juni 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/CASALL-LUXUS-DES...4QQihZ016QQcategoryZ85072QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ein tolles Beispiel dafür, wie man einen total einfarbigen, langweiligen Rennanzug zu etwas gaaaanz besonderem labern kann. Und es am Ende noch selbst glaubt.
"Im Schnitt hier wieder schlichtere Eleganz..."  

Die Designer kommen. Ich freu' mich schon auf die Lagerfeld-Bikesöckchen, eiteitei


----------



## Alex de Large (14. Juni 2007)

Wolkentreiber schrieb:


> HAHAHA... der Neid möge euch fressen... das Bike ist nämlich MEINS
> 
> (hat ja lang gedauert, bis ihrs entdeckt habt....  )​



Das einzig wahre Eingangradforum war da erheblich schneller.

http://www.eingangradforum.de/thread.php?threadid=1894&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=187

Also ich find das Rahmenset endgeil. Wenn ich ein bischen größer gewachsen wäre und wenn ich wüßte, wo meine Frau ihr Fluchtsparbuch versteckt hat, ich könnte glatt schwach werden.

Ach ja, hier gibts auch was ganz besonderes zu sehen ....

http://cgi.ebay.de/PARKPRE-SPORT-LI...2QQihZ001QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hey Joe (14. Juni 2007)

Wie Sie sehen sehen Sie nichts oO


----------



## trailjo (14. Juni 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Radbody-schwarz-...7QQihZ002QQcategoryZ85050QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bad1080 (14. Juni 2007)

mit extra pölsterchen


----------



## dioXxide (15. Juni 2007)

...und an jeder Ecke quillt es raus.


----------



## omaschreck (15. Juni 2007)

regierung sagt: "...der schnalle ist der unnötige push-up für ihre riesenhupen zu klein!"

..........was soll ich dazu noch sagen


----------



## dioXxide (15. Juni 2007)

Ihr ist einiges zu klein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasAS (15. Juni 2007)

Da denk ick doch lieber an das tolle Sattelstützenbild was hier an anderer Stelle im Forum irgendwo rumgeistert!

Mit etwas, ach Quatsch, viel Ekel abwendend.

Btw.


----------



## omaschreck (15. Juni 2007)

hmm....paarhufer.........reiferer bauart .......hmm


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juni 2007)

Ein Kamelfuß als Sattelstütze?!


----------



## DasAS (15. Juni 2007)

@Enrgy: scroll mal weiter hoch, bis Du vielleicht ein Bild mit Sattelstütze findest. Das Kamelfüßchen bezog sich mehr so auf die nette Dame mit der etwas engen Klamottage.

MfG

PS: ich guck lieber nach der Stütze...als nach der Dame.


----------



## Alex de Large (15. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ein Kamelfuß als Sattelstütze?!



xxx cameltoe


----------



## insanerider (15. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...pah, Stahl-Starrbike ohne Schaltung in Neongrün mit Weißwandreifen, nö danke. Sowas ähnliches steht bei mir seit 14 Jahren im Keller und verstaubt...



och gottchen...ja...du weisst ungefähr, was das für ein rahmen ist oder haben wir einfach nur ausgang?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (16. Juni 2007)

wieder ein drössiger/wasauchimmer, das als KONA verkauft wird

http://cgi.ebay.de/Supergailes-Kona...0QQihZ017QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Salazar (16. Juni 2007)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> wieder ein drössiger/wasauchimmer, das als KONA verkauft wird
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Supergailes-Kona...0QQihZ017QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Der Lenker ist auch für Emos geeignet...



> Lenker: Ritchey Ritzer Pro


----------



## Smourock17 (16. Juni 2007)

Urlaub auf Malle: 500
Sonnencreme: 5
"bräunungwerkzeug" : 2

Die Blicke die man aufsich zieht: unbezahlbar

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110133085213


----------



## Beerchen (16. Juni 2007)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> Urlaub auf Malle: 500
> Sonnencreme: 5
> "bräunungwerkzeug" : 2
> 
> ...


voll für'n Arsch das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shuuz (16. Juni 2007)

"[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Das Produkt ist nicht zum Einführen in den Körper geeignet."

Bloß gut das dies sagen
[/FONT]


----------



## strangeandnice (16. Juni 2007)

Der 2. Fragensteller ist wohl kein Cannondale-Freund 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Proph...7QQihZ016QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SpongeBob (16. Juni 2007)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> Urlaub auf Malle: 500â¬
> Sonnencreme: 5â¬
> "brÃ¤unungwerkzeug" : 2â¬
> 
> ...



ENdlich kÃ¶nnen sich die mega coolen braun gebrannten Tussi auch die Mumu von innen brÃ¤unen  

Ob man das Teil beim kacken benutzen kann? Nie wieder abwischen


----------



## DasAS (16. Juni 2007)

> ENdlich können sich die mega coolen braun gebrannten Tussi auch die Mumu von innen bräunen



******** jetzt tut mir mein Kopf weh und der Schreibtisch hat ne fiese Delle...

Und ich dachte immer innen sind alle rosa, ist wohl damit vorbei!

PS: wat nu denkt sich der Neuling?!?!? Ein automatisches Zensursystem????


----------



## SpongeBob (16. Juni 2007)

DasAS schrieb:


> PS: wat nu denkt sich der Neuling?!?!? Ein automatisches Zensursystem????



Das Neuling hat recht. Böse Wörter wir Scheiße, Arschloch oder sonst was, lässt das Forum nicht zu. Nur für ausgewählte User 

Du musst erst 1500 Themen eröffnet und 250.000 Beiträge verfasst haben. Dann geht das Forum davon aus, dass du dich ordentlich benimmst und deine Text bekommen keine "Autozensur" mehr.


----------



## DasAS (16. Juni 2007)

...hmm...dann möge mein spammen beginnen!!!

Aber die Lösung ist wie fast immer doch sehr einfach.


----------



## Iller (16. Juni 2007)

shuuz schrieb:


> "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Das Produkt ist nicht zum Einführen in den Körper geeignet."
> 
> Bloß gut das dies sagen
> [/FONT]



Das wird nicht lang dauern bis das "erweiterungs-produkt" dazu entwickelt wird (Batterie betrieben versteht sich) *LOL*


----------



## Mousy (16. Juni 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bionicon-Edison-LTD-II-groesse-M-fast-NEU-mit-Rechnung...

Auf der Bionicon Homepage sieht das Edison LTD II aber anders aus, irgendwie weißer  
Er zitiert auch noch '_dieses Jahr in einer limitierten Serie aufgelegt und weiß angezogen_.
Außerdem sehe ich auf dem Bild als Schaltwerk ein X-7, nicht wie im Text angegeben ein X-9. Und die Rechnung ist auch noch verschwunden.


----------



## Smourock17 (16. Juni 2007)

Iller schrieb:


> Das wird nicht lang dauern bis das "erweiterungs-produkt" dazu entwickelt wird (Batterie betrieben versteht sich) *LOL*



das wurde es schon ; )

siehe hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120121329380


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (17. Juni 2007)

das muss ich testen:

*******


----------



## insanerider (17. Juni 2007)

stimm, geht nicht..wußte ich gar nicht..von wegen autozensur... 

****


----------



## KingCAZAL (17. Juni 2007)

man beachte den "lockout" mit hilfe des sattel im dritten bild  

die beschreibung zeigt auch, dass sich der kerl viel mit biken beschäftigt


----------



## omaschreck (17. Juni 2007)

"Das Bike ist sehr leicht und hat vorne und hinten eine Sportfederung.."                    ...tiefergelegt, breitreifen, sportauspuff (noch nicht eingetragen), alu-felgen


----------



## KingCAZAL (17. Juni 2007)

.........Es ist von der Firma Cannondale Handgefertigt. Dadurch ist es wie ein Unikat...........

..........s hat einige leichte kleine Kratzer an den Seiten.........

das bike ist unter uns von der übelsten sorte ramponiert  

blödmann


----------



## SpongeBob (17. Juni 2007)

insanerider schrieb:


> das muss ich testen:
> 
> *******



Scheiße? Geht doch 



insanerider schrieb:


> stimm, geht nicht..wußte ich gar nicht..von wegen autozensur...
> 
> ****



Fuck geht doch auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuertherbse (17. Juni 2007)

Geht nur bei Franken.


----------



## mightyEx (17. Juni 2007)

> Der Sitz liegt in der Luft wodurch der Hintern nach einer langen Tour nicht weh tut.



Wie jetzt, hatter Wolken unterm Ar...  



> Das Fahrrad hat 24 Sportgänge die ganz leicht am *Lenkrad* durch drehen verstellbar sind.



 

Hat wohl anscheinend doch mehr im Auto statt auf dem Bike gesessen  . Andererseits sind die Schrammen bald besser als bei meinem Stadtbike, was aber doppelt so alt ist  .


----------



## godshavedaqueen (17. Juni 2007)

Da ist was krasses im Egay. Ist mal ne positive Überraschung

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=110135013144&category0=&fvi=1http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR-2007...ryZ77611QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juni 2007)

Wahrscheinlich ist das nich die gute Seite des Rads. Von links möchte ich das nicht sehen... 

Klasse finde ich auch immer die Pappnasen, die nicht mit der Autofokus/Fixfokusfunktion ihrer Handycams klarkommen. Kellerfenster scharf abgebildet, Rahmen unscharf. Aber vielleicht auch besser so...


----------



## omaschreck (17. Juni 2007)

ich frag mich die ganze zeit, warum die schüssel 450 flocken wert is, ich mein es ist doch nur ein cannondale.........

ich weiss, dass ich mich auf sehr dünnes eis begeb und im wasser die cannondalepiranhas warten


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (17. Juni 2007)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> man beachte den "lockout" mit hilfe des sattel im dritten bild
> 
> die beschreibung zeigt auch, dass sich der kerl viel mit biken beschäftigt



Nicht zu vergessen: Die Lenkerhörnchen!    

Da fällt mir ein: Solche habe ich auch noch, wenn ich die anderstherum an den Lenker schraube, dann mache ich aus meinem Mountainbike ein Rennrad. Man lernt doch nie aus


----------



## insanerider (17. Juni 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Scheiße? Geht doch
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck geht doch auch



bei mir nicht ****
muss man sich qualifizieren?


----------



## DasAS (17. Juni 2007)

@insanerider: pass mal auf, also der Sponge ja, der Sponge also, weißt Du, das is son ein ganz toller ja, Du weißt schon , ja, so ein richtiger Forenadmin, ja, also wer mit mehr Gleichheit als wir anderen hier. Der kann dann auch mal die pösen Wörter in den Mund nehmen.
Aber ich vielleicht auch: fukc oder auch scheise ... mal sehen...


----------



## DasAS (17. Juni 2007)

Klappt. Und der Unterschied ist nich so dolle.


----------



## dkc-live (17. Juni 2007)

fuertherbse schrieb:


> Geht nur bei Franken.



nürnberg liegt in BAYERN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (17. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> nürnberg liegt in BAYERN!


Quatsch


----------



## fuertherbse (17. Juni 2007)

> nürnberg liegt in BAYERN


Und Indianer leben in Indien.
Schwachsinn


----------



## $tealth (17. Juni 2007)

Sehr verdächtig:
Bikemarkt

Er/sie ist erst seit heute angemeldet..


> Verkaufe hier mein fast neues Demo 8 da ich mir sämtlich Knochen beim Fahren gebrochen hab!!!


 Aha ?


> Hab leider keine eigenen Fotos von dem teil da ich keine Kamera hab!!!


 Ja sicher..


----------



## SpongeBob (17. Juni 2007)

DasAS schrieb:


> @insanerider: pass mal auf, also der Sponge ja, der Sponge also, weißt Du, das is son ein ganz toller



Richtig 

Der Rest war Bullshit 

Ach ja, dass mit dem Fuck und so, ist recht einfach, ihr kommt schon noch drauf


----------



## DasAS (17. Juni 2007)

@Sponge: na gut, mal sehen...war ja auch nur auf so Verdacht.

**** hmm, kopieren geht also auch nicht. Werde meinen Grips weiter martern.

Wegens dem Demo: soll er doch mal ne Rahmennummer posten, vielleicht meldet sich ja der Besitzer...

(Wenn ich Unwahrheiten verbreite und Unterstellungen tätige, dann tuts mir vielleicht leid.)


----------



## Slow (17. Juni 2007)

Der Verkäufer ist wenigstens mal ehrlich (und lest die Frage unten):

RS Psylo Vollschrott

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Grizzly71 (18. Juni 2007)

Slow schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer ist wenigstens mal ehrlich (und lest die Frage unten):
> 
> RS Psylo Vollschrott
> 
> ...




Naja, vielleicht will ja jemand die Psylo Zuhause übern Kamin hängen  


Sein letzter Artikel   ist auch sehr interessant 

Auszug aus der Artikelbeschreibung... 
"Da das Scartkabel sehr am Fernseher hängt  möchte ich beide bevorzugt zusammen abgeben. Daher erhält der Käufer des Scartkabels die Option
den Humax LDE 40A gegen Schutzgebühr von 699.- Euro zu übernehmen."

Kleveres Kerlchen....so spart man Angebots- und VK-Gebühren


----------



## z-martin (18. Juni 2007)

Übernahme des Fernsehers. Juristen raus, wie ist das bei der Formulierung? Wer ist dann Besitzer oder Eigentümer?


----------



## fuertherbse (18. Juni 2007)

Bei Annahme der Option und Abschluß des Verkaufs entsteht ein Kaufvertrag mit Eigentumsübergang bei der Übergabe.
Oder so ähnlich.
Auch eine Art Ebay gebühren zu sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (18. Juni 2007)

kein jurist, aber besitzer ist derjenige, bei dem der fernseher in der bude steht, bzw. wer ihn nutzt und eigentümer ist der, der ihn kauft. oder umgekehrt. 
alle angaben ohne gewähr und sonstigen schusswaffengebrauch.


----------



## Sascha1970 (18. Juni 2007)

DasAS schrieb:


> @Sponge: na gut, mal sehen...war ja auch nur auf so Verdacht.
> 
> **** hmm, kopieren geht also auch nicht. Werde meinen Grips weiter martern.



wie immer bringt es der Quelltext an den Tag 

Scheiße oder  Arschloch kann jeder schreiben, der sich ein wenig mit html bzw. BBCode auskennt 

nämlich so: 
	
	



```
[COLOR="Black"]S[/COLOR]cheiße
 oder so
[COLOR="Black"]A[/COLOR]rschloch
```

und wieder ein Mysterium weniger 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## DasAS (18. Juni 2007)

@Sascha1970: boah, uff son Informatik"mist" wäre ick im Leben nich gekommen!!! Da würd sich der gute Sponge ja jetzt bedanken...
Mal testen: Arschloch

MfG...und recht herzlichen Dank!


----------



## omaschreck (18. Juni 2007)

wenn das pony einen abwirft.........

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Mountai...6QQihZ013QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BoahKrass (18. Juni 2007)

immerhin ein downhill mountainbike...steht ja als beweis auch drauf...


----------



## underfrange (18. Juni 2007)

BoahKrass schrieb:


> immerhin ein downhill mountainbike...steht ja als beweis auch drauf...



Downhill??  da kannste vielleicht nen maulwurfhügel mit runterfahren  





MfG

Underfrange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omaschreck (18. Juni 2007)

die andere auktion von ihm is auch nich verkehrt  

....fehlt nur noch irgendwo so ne anreissleine von stihl kettensäge


----------



## AmmuNation (18. Juni 2007)

Daneben.


----------



## bifibifi (18. Juni 2007)

war das schon?! Auch nett...vor allen Dingen die Fragen/Antworten unten 

http://cgi.ebay.de/das-extremste-SI...0QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DasAS (18. Juni 2007)

@bifibifi: ja. Und zwar von mir!

Macht aber nüscht, is imma noch ne krasse Auktion!


----------



## MaxxTBone (18. Juni 2007)

bifibifi schrieb:


> war das schon?! Auch nett...vor allen Dingen die Fragen/Antworten unten
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/das-extremste-SI...0QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



war schon


----------



## bifibifi (19. Juni 2007)

DasAS schrieb:


> @bifibifi: ja. Und zwar von mir!
> 
> Macht aber nüscht, is imma noch ne krasse Auktion!



mkay...habs vorher gesucht aber auf Anhieb nicht gefunden, nevermind!


----------



## omaschreck (19. Juni 2007)

qualitätsdeutsch:

http://cgi.ebay.de/navigation-sofrw...2QQihZ010QQcategoryZ61006QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## John Oswald (19. Juni 2007)

Mousy schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Bionicon-Edison-LTD-II-groesse-M-fast-NEU-mit-Rechnung...
> 
> Auf der Bionicon Homepage sieht das Edison LTD II aber anders aus, irgendwie weißer
> Er zitiert auch noch '_dieses Jahr in einer limitierten Serie aufgelegt und weiß angezogen_.
> Außerdem sehe ich auf dem Bild als Schaltwerk ein X-7, nicht wie im Text angegeben ein X-9. Und die Rechnung ist auch noch verschwunden.




das ist das 2005er modell
die beschreibung ist *copy paste* des aktuellen 2007er modells edison II ltd. 
immerhin seit 2005 "kaum gefahren"? und wahrscheinlich wie immer ausschließlich von der freundin und nur gelegentlich zum brötchen holen und das auch nur bei schönstem wetter!


----------



## da_dude (19. Juni 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Sony-Ericsson-in...3QQihZ011QQcategoryZ80475QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

noch son rein deutscher, der das handy bestimmt nich geklaut hat ^^


----------



## tutterchen (19. Juni 2007)

da_dude schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Sony-Ericsson-in...3QQihZ011QQcategoryZ80475QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> noch son rein deutscher, der das handy bestimmt nich geklaut hat ^^



immerhin hat er doch ein original netzteil, die sind schwierig zu klauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omaschreck (19. Juni 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Rad...4QQihZ012QQcategoryZ74470QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

.....ob die nachbarn das auch wissen?


----------



## erkan1984 (20. Juni 2007)

da_dude schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Sony-Ericsson-in...3QQihZ011QQcategoryZ80475QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> noch son rein deutscher, der das handy bestimmt nich geklaut hat ^^



mhhh mit klanrecorder! leider hat er kein Gilden-Massaging, sonst würd ichs mir holen


----------



## DasAS (20. Juni 2007)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Rad-...QQcmdZViewItem





> hat ein wenig flugtrost



Was meint er denn damit???? Wenn es dich abschmeißt kann es dich ein klein wenig trösten?


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juni 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ...leider hat er kein Gilden-Massaging...



Seit wann gibts von Gilden-Kölsch Massagen?! Habsch was verpasst? 


Ich beobachte ja keine Bike-Auktionen, aber die hier war auch nicht schlecht:

Lewis` Kart


----------



## erkan1984 (20. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Seit wann gibts von Gilden-Kölsch Massagen?! Habsch was verpasst?
> 
> 
> Ich beobachte ja keine Bike-Auktionen, aber die hier war auch nicht schlecht:
> ...



massaging: enlisch für "nachrichten schreiben"
sollte ne Anspielung auf Klan-Recorder weil das so in der Auktion steht.

Naja, man kann ja nicht alles erwarten


----------



## omaschreck (20. Juni 2007)

ich weiss, es hat nicht mit bikes zu tun und es ist auch nicht ebay.....


....aber diese anzeige "lachte" mich grad in unserem mittwochskäseblatt an:








  :kotz:


----------



## Riemen (20. Juni 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> massaging: enlisch für "nachrichten schreiben"
> sollte ne Anspielung auf Klan-Recorder weil das so in der Auktion steht.
> 
> Naja, man kann ja nicht alles erwarten



Du hast mEssaging schon zwei mal falsch geschrieben...  

Aber man kann ja nicht alles erwarten...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Seit wann gibts von Gilden-Kölsch Massagen?! Habsch was verpasst?


Seelenmassage Volker, Seelenmassage!


----------



## BoahKrass (20. Juni 2007)

omaschreck schrieb:


> ich weiss, es hat nicht mit bikes zu tun und es ist auch nicht ebay.....
> 
> 
> ....aber diese anzeige "lachte" mich grad in unserem mittwochskäseblatt an:
> ...



ich finds darunter auch klasse...single sucht single: 18-80...hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omaschreck (20. Juni 2007)

BoahKrass schrieb:


> ich finds darunter auch klasse...single sucht single: 18-80...hehe



....apropos.....ich sollte den schnipsel mal wieder ausm scanner rausnehmen, sonst guckt frauchen am freitag wieder komisch


----------



## trailjo (21. Juni 2007)

DIE Alternative zum Trinkrucksack!

http://item.express.ebay.de/BIERBAU...067888106QQihZ001QQfromsoiZ1QQcmdZExpressItem





Prost


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Juni 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-26-Zoll-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bifibifi (21. Juni 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-26-Zoll-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



"Ein schwarzes Fahrrad Schloss Dicken drahtseil (siehe bild) mit schlüssel ist auch dabei."

LOL!!!!


----------



## shuuz (21. Juni 2007)

*"Eins noch zum Schluß: Die Pedale (siehe Bild) habe angeschweißt weil ich es am anfang nicht stark genug reingedreht habe ist mir das Pedalgewinde ausgeleihert. Es hebt jetzt Bombenfest."

Glaub ich bei dem Bild sofort
*


----------



## terasventus (22. Juni 2007)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=56817&sort=1&cat=last7&page=1
Die Rückehr des Fully-Lizzard aus dem Ebay!

Quelle für Insider hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/LIZARD-PIRATE-DO...1QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


leider ohne Bilder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (22. Juni 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bergamont-Virus-Race-Spyder-RH-51-cm_W0QQitemZ230142542745QQihZ013QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
"Das Bike wurde im Jahre 2005 im Fachhandel gekauft"...Hä? Da stand das Rad dann dort aber auch schon ein Weilchen... Das letzte Modelljahr, in dem das Virus gebaut wurde, war meiner Meinung nach 2003, aber da schon mit einer LX-Schaltung...
Das 2003er Modell hatte übrigens zwischen 600 und 700 eur gekostet, also mal wieder eine masslosse Übertreibung des Preises durch den Verkäufer "Neupreis des Fahrrades lag bei 1.300,00 Euro."


----------



## omaschreck (22. Juni 2007)

terasventus schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=56817&sort=1&cat=last7&page=1
> Die Rückehr des Fully-Lizzard aus dem Ebay!
> 
> Quelle für Insider hier:
> ...




*freu*


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Juni 2007)

Zwar nicht bei ebay,aber:

Habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen?
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/385503/cat/500/ppuser/41038

        !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tipo Allegro (22. Juni 2007)

Mit Gabel andersrum is halt sportlicher


----------



## Hellspawn (22. Juni 2007)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Bergamont-Virus-Race-Spyder-RH-51-cm_W0QQitemZ230142542745QQihZ013QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> "Das Bike wurde im Jahre 2005 im Fachhandel gekauft"...Hä? Da stand das Rad dann dort aber auch schon ein Weilchen... Das letzte Modelljahr, in dem das Virus gebaut wurde, war meiner Meinung nach 2003, aber da schon mit einer LX-Schaltung...
> Das 2003er Modell hatte übrigens zwischen 600 und 700 eur gekostet, also mal wieder eine masslosse Übertreibung des Preises durch den Verkäufer "Neupreis des Fahrrades lag bei 1.300,00 Euro."



Da ist ja auch ne LX drin. Allerdings eine von '98


----------



## M!tch (22. Juni 2007)

ich finde das virus optisch echt schön, auch wenn es technisch wohl nicht mehr der hit ist.
zum thema lizzard fully. ich kann in der egaybeschreibung absolut nix entdecken, was auf das im bikemarkt hindeutet.


----------



## popeye_mzg (22. Juni 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Zwar nicht bei ebay,aber:
> 
> Habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/385503/cat/500/ppuser/41038
> ...




Hast du noch nie was von "negativem Sturz" (Kfz) gehört ?  
Möglicherweise hat er einen solchen Versuch hier mal gestartet ?


----------



## hai-nik (22. Juni 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/echter-Blickfang...9QQihZ008QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
der hingucker und noch was http://cgi.ebay.de/Modell-Fahrrad-f...7QQihZ005QQcategoryZ72614QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MaxxTBone (22. Juni 2007)

fragt sich, wie der unbedarfte schrauber da ein schaltwerk ranbringen will... aber für nen singlespeedrahmen tät's taugen


----------



## robert-muc (22. Juni 2007)

Der Tourney Rotz hat ja so eine Direktbefestigung...

Diese Baumarkt-Fullyrahmen hab ich schonmal für 15e im Sofortkauf gesehen.
Schon erstaunlich, unter 3e/kg.Soviel zahlt man ja für Stahlprofile schon (bei kleinen Abnahmemengen)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (22. Juni 2007)

Wieviel zahlt denn der Schrotthändler für 5kg? Mehr als 15? Dann wäre das ja ne nette Einnahmequelle und man würde die Menschheit vor solchem Mist bewahren...


----------



## tutterchen (23. Juni 2007)

shuuz schrieb:


> *"Eins noch zum Schluß: Die Pedale (siehe Bild) habe angeschweißt weil ich es am anfang nicht stark genug reingedreht habe ist mir das Pedalgewinde ausgeleihert. Es hebt jetzt Bombenfest."
> 
> Glaub ich bei dem Bild sofort
> *



und wer hat für den schrott noch 181 flocken hingelegt ?


----------



## foenfrisur (23. Juni 2007)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> Da ist ja auch ne LX drin. Allerdings eine von '98



und ne manitou spyder....auch so um 98-99.....


----------



## DasAS (23. Juni 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/VOTEC-Rahmen-inkl-Rock-Shox-XC-Air-Daemper-super-Design_W0QQitemZ290128981830QQihZ019QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ein Votec welches keines ist...warum schreibt er das denn erst hin???


----------



## Enrgy (23. Juni 2007)

DasAS schrieb:


> Ein Votec welches keines ist...warum schreibt er das denn erst hin???



Damit so Pappnasen wie du da draufclicken... 

Schon interessant, ein NoName Rahmen mit VPP...


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2007)

Hi

Das *Lenkrad* und der lustige *Rahmen*........  

*Speedy*


----------



## da_dude (24. Juni 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-MTB-HARDTAIL...8QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
schon ganz interessant, was man alles für bilder nehmen kann bei so einem mtb ^^


----------



## mrsing (24. Juni 2007)

wieso?die zeigen doch nur das Einsatzgebiet eines solchen qualitativ-hochwertigen MTB


----------



## popeye_mzg (24. Juni 2007)

da_dude schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-MTB-HARDTAIL...8QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> schon ganz interessant, was man alles für bilder nehmen kann bei so einem mtb ^^



Wenn die das so wie auf den Bildern gezeigt fahren wollen / verkaufen wollen, sollte sie zeitgleich eine gute Kranken- / Lebensversicherung anbieten ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. Juni 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Truvativ-MTB-Kur...yZ100240QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## da_dude (24. Juni 2007)

man könnte fast nen buch drucken mit den ganzen lustigen sachen hier ^^ und eben dieses dann per ebucht verticken ^^


----------



## Nothing85 (24. Juni 2007)

>5kg Kiste mit Radteilen dirt street freeride canti


----------



## fuertherbse (24. Juni 2007)

*Da fällt mir nur ein, "was man nachts am Bahnhof mit `nem 5er Inbus alles Sammeln kann".*


----------



## John Oswald (27. Juni 2007)

da_dude schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-MTB-HARDTAIL...8QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> schon ganz interessant, was man alles für bilder nehmen kann bei so einem mtb ^^



_"Hinten befinden sich 7 Zahnkränze, die einzeln per Schaltung gesteuert werden."_

....EINZELN


----------



## MaxxTBone (27. Juni 2007)

wie kommt man da an die trinkflaschen, ohne vom bock abzusteigen???
http://cgi.ebay.de/Velotraum-Cross-CrMo-mit-Shimano-XT-27-Gang_W0QQitemZ250132453970QQihZ015QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (27. Juni 2007)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> wie kommt man da an die trinkflaschen, ohne vom bock abzusteigen???
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Velotraum-Cross-CrMo-mit-Shimano-XT-27-Gang_W0QQitemZ250132453970QQihZ015QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



"Leider ist das Rad für mich etwas zu hoch." <-- (da ich selbst nur 2,20m groß bin, bei normalwüchsigen sollte es passen  )


----------



## Hellspawn (27. Juni 2007)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> wie kommt man da an die trinkflaschen, ohne vom bock abzusteigen???
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Velotraum-Cross-CrMo-mit-Shimano-XT-27-Gang_W0QQitemZ250132453970QQihZ015QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



mal ohne Scheiss, das ist doch kein Problem. Das da unten ist eben Reserve, die wechselst Du irgendwann bei ner kurzen Pause mal gegen ne leere Flasche von oben aus.


----------



## da_dude (27. Juni 2007)

Irgendwie ******* sowas

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cruiser-Chopper-...ryZ74468QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Wozee (27. Juni 2007)

Hab mir alles in 5 minuten durchgelesen, ich emfehle das keinem...


----------



## omaschreck (27. Juni 2007)

Wozee schrieb:


> Hab mir alles in 5 minuten durchgelesen, ich emfehle das keinem...




jessas kannst du schnell lesen   ......ich hab allein ne halbe minute gescrollt


----------



## BoahKrass (27. Juni 2007)

ich glaub ich werd einfach mal kaufen...nur um zu sehen um was es sich handelt


----------



## Wozee (27. Juni 2007)

Dir ist schon klar, dass das ironisch gemeint war


----------



## Wozee (27. Juni 2007)

John Oswald schrieb:


> _"Hinten befinden sich 7 Zahnkränze, die einzeln per Schaltung gesteuert werden."_
> 
> ....EINZELN



Hast du schon gesehen wie lange der Draht über steht am Schaltwerk?


----------



## Wozee (27. Juni 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-26-Full-Susp...2QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

auch interessant


----------



## Nothing85 (27. Juni 2007)

"Nach Österreich und in die Schweiß betragen die Versandkosten...."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (29. Juni 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Dirt-Bike-Marath...7QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## The Floh (29. Juni 2007)

hört sich geklaut an.....


----------



## hai-nik (29. Juni 2007)

sowas klaut keiner


----------



## bAd_taSte (29. Juni 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Zwar nicht bei ebay,aber:
> 
> Habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/385503/cat/500/ppuser/41038
> ...



Nabend. Ja.


----------



## windtalker (29. Juni 2007)

Kein Bike, aber ne geile Abrechnung 
http://cgi.ebay.de/AEROSMITH-Eine-Konzertkarte-Koeln-28-06-07-U-Rang_W0QQitemZ300098231466QQcategoryZ15497QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Hey Joe (30. Juni 2007)

Frage: 	Ey man, die Eule kannst vergessen. zero wert. krall ne andere. deco

Das wird doch nicht....


----------



## DasAS (30. Juni 2007)

Sehr geil!!!!!! Aber dolle is die nun wirklich nicht!


----------



## Wolkentreiber (30. Juni 2007)

Was meint ihr - wie mag der Mensch wohl aussehen, der so ein OLDCOOLES Rad fährt... ich mein ja nicht nur die laaaaaaaaaaange Sattelstütze und die eigenartige Lenkerstellung, auch der Nachlauf der Gabel (oder Vorlauf?? Oder wie war das nun??)... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Oldcool-Rennrad_W0QQitemZ190127308628QQihZ009QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Enrgy (30. Juni 2007)

Geschickt fotografiert, man erkennt fast kein Oberrohr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolkentreiber (30. Juni 2007)

Sach mal Enrgy... wie passt eigentlich deine Signatur (von wegen "Wer sich ein Cannondale beschafft, besitzt,... usw") mit deinen Bikes (Jekyll 800  ) zusammen??? Ein Fall von Selbstironie oder etwa doch eine Forums-Kuriosität  ...


----------



## saturno (30. Juni 2007)

strangeandnice schrieb:


> Der 2. Fragensteller ist wohl kein Cannondale-Freund
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Proph...7QQihZ016QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




ja, will amiprodukte boykotieren und verkauft selbst garmin, canon etc etc. und sein betriebssystem ist keller nicht windows made in udssr


----------



## Wozee (30. Juni 2007)

Was auch sehr merkwürdig ist. "Hersteller kann ich nicht sagen aber es steht überall made in Germany drauf...), und oben steht marke Peugeot.


----------



## sunracer (1. Juli 2007)

An alle Hirn Kranken...  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kestrel-Rubikon-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2007)

sunracer schrieb:


> An alle Hirn Kranken...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Kestrel-Rubikon-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Naja, Sammlerstück halt...


----------



## Wolkentreiber (1. Juli 2007)

Sollnma ihn mal fragen, warum er denn sein Trek als Kestrel verkauft... und was von wegen Rubikon??? Sollen wir das Bike im norditalienischen Fluss versenken (vielleicht schwimmts ja ;-> ein Amphi-Bike also???)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (2. Juli 2007)

alles klar ?!  
wohl einen zuviel übern Durst getrunken


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juli 2007)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> alles klar ?!
> wohl einen zuviel übern Durst getrunken



Ist halt die Zeit der Schützenfeste aufm Dorf, da kann sowas schonmal als Ziel herhalten...


----------



## Mr.T (2. Juli 2007)

Hat jetzt echt nix mit beken zu tun- fand ich aber irgendwie witzig:

KLICK


----------



## B-Ston3D (3. Juli 2007)

BOMBEN-EFFEKT
Da lachste Dich kaputt
witzig


----------



## MaxxTBone (5. Juli 2007)

uiuiui. komisches rad, noch komischere sitzposition
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-Trek-Liquid-10-VOTEC-GABEL_W0QQitemZ280129405596QQihZ018QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kettenknecht (5. Juli 2007)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> uiuiui. komisches rad, noch komischere sitzposition
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-Trek-Liquid-10-VOTEC-GABEL_W0QQitemZ280129405596QQihZ018QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



 den sattel noch ein bißchen tiefer und du hast nen prima Chopper


----------



## omaschreck (5. Juli 2007)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> uiuiui. komisches rad, noch komischere sitzposition
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-Trek-Liquid-10-VOTEC-GABEL_W0QQitemZ280129405596QQihZ018QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



....da kommt chopperfeeling auf........easy rider lässt grüßen


----------



## Grizzly71 (5. Juli 2007)

omaschreck schrieb:


> ....da kommt chopperfeeling auf........easy rider lässt grüßen



Sieht echt sehr speziell aus !!  
Mein erstes Fully war vor Jahren ein Trek Liquid, das sah aber irgentwie ganz anders aus.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (5. Juli 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Truvativ-MTB-Kur...yZ100240QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Marina?


----------



## kimster (5. Juli 2007)

hier wieder einer zum thema sex sells, minderkurios aber ganz lustighttp://cgi.ebay.de/lazer-mx6-downhill-freeride-helm-kaum-getragen_W0QQitemZ150138981203QQihZ005QQcategoryZ70914QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (5. Juli 2007)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> uiuiui. komisches rad, noch komischere sitzposition
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-Trek-Liquid-10-VOTEC-GABEL_W0QQitemZ280129405596QQihZ018QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



das arme bike. da könnte man soviel draus machen.
wenn ich das schloss, rücklicht und vor allem sattel und lenker/vorbau sehe könnte ich heulen.


----------



## TheCoffinNail (5. Juli 2007)

kimster schrieb:


> hier wieder einer zum thema sex sells, minderkurios aber ganz lustighttp://cgi.ebay.de/lazer-mx6-downhill-freeride-helm-kaum-getragen_W0QQitemZ150138981203QQihZ005QQcategoryZ70914QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## terasventus (5. Juli 2007)

kimster schrieb:


> hier wieder einer zum thema sex sells, minderkurios aber ganz lustighttp://cgi.ebay.de/lazer-mx6-downhill-freeride-helm-kaum-getragen_W0QQitemZ150138981203QQihZ005QQcategoryZ70914QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





hm....
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=58406&sort=1&cat=13&page=1
einer von hier.....


----------



## strangeandnice (6. Juli 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Rah...27QQihZ019QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich bin ehrlich gespannt wer die 10 Rahmen kaufen wird!


----------



## foenfrisur (6. Juli 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Centurion-BF100_W0QQitemZ230148230510QQihZ013QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



was´n schrott


----------



## make65 (6. Juli 2007)

Meine neue Downhillwaffe....hihi

http://www.mastershoponline.de/product_info.php?products_id=2416&ref=239


----------



## Gefahradler (7. Juli 2007)

Wow, dafür bekommt man glatt ein neues Auto:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=110145611941&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## William Foster (7. Juli 2007)

Camouflage oder doch Karmongfhlagh?


----------



## tbird (7. Juli 2007)

viel krasser find ich seine bewertungskommentare:

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...FeedbackAsSeller&sspagename=VIP:feedback:4:de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit of Dirt (7. Juli 2007)

Ich hab hier auch etwas, was meiner meinung nach doch recht kurios ist. hat zwar nichts mit biken zu tun aber was solls.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Knuddels-Smiley-Classic-LOL-SECRET-SMILEY_W0QQitemZ110145677976QQihZ001QQcategoryZ40840QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und jetzt die preisfrage: würde von euch jemand über 100 euro für nen smiley bei knuddels ausgeben?


----------



## proTECT (8. Juli 2007)

ich würde nicht mal im traum dran denken mich bei knuddels anzumelden oder erstmal auf die site zu gehn. über 100 würd ich niemals ausgeben für irgendwas was mit chatten zu tun hat oO.


----------



## terasventus (8. Juli 2007)

Spirit of Dirt schrieb:


> Ich hab hier auch etwas, was meiner meinung nach doch recht kurios ist. hat zwar nichts mit biken zu tun aber was solls.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Knuddels-Smiley-Classic-LOL-SECRET-SMILEY_W0QQitemZ110145677976QQihZ001QQcategoryZ40840QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> und jetzt die preisfrage: würde von euch jemand über 100 euro für nen smiley bei knuddels ausgeben?





ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr .......echt....


----------



## DasAS (9. Juli 2007)

Was ist Knuddels? Ich werde wohl langsam wirklich alt...


----------



## dkc-live (9. Juli 2007)

DasAS schrieb:


> Was ist Knuddels? Ich werde wohl langsam wirklich alt...



eine site für prepubertäre teenies


----------



## romen52791 (9. Juli 2007)

eine chat seite übelster dreck sei froh das du die ned kennst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (9. Juli 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/iBay24-WoW-10000...QQihZ016QQcategoryZ106453QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/WoW-World-of-War...QQihZ016QQcategoryZ106453QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/World-of-Warcraf...QQihZ002QQcategoryZ106453QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
vergesst diese leute mal nicht!

die haben in der ukraine zocker die fÃ¼r 1 â¬ die stunde wow spielen und den charakter lvln ...


----------



## DasAS (9. Juli 2007)

Die moderne Welt zieht einfach an mir vorbei...erst so komische Chatdinger und jetzt zahlen die über 250 Tacken für virtuelle, tamagotchiähnliche Dinger??? Oh man, ich geh mal eben real mein Bike pimpen. Hab ich wenigsten was von.


----------



## MaxxTBone (9. Juli 2007)

ach du grüne neune...
http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-ALU-RENNRAD-ALU-RAHMEN-KOMPLETT-SHIMANO-ORANGE_W0QQitemZ300127608645QQihZ020QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Enrgy (9. Juli 2007)

DasAS schrieb:


> ... Oh man, ich geh mal eben real mein Bike pimpen. Hab ich wenigsten was von.


Oder bei ebay eine virtuelle Pimpung für Bikes anbieten:
"Schickt mir ein Digitalfoto, ich mache aus eurer Schrottkiste ne richtig geile Fuhre, ideal als Bild fürs Handy oder ForumsAvatar..."


----------



## Hey Joe (9. Juli 2007)

William Foster schrieb:


> Camouflage oder doch Karmongfhlagh?



Armes Deutschland...


----------



## DasAS (10. Juli 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Oder bei ebay eine virtuelle Pimpung für Bikes anbieten:
> "Schickt mir ein Digitalfoto, ich mache aus eurer Schrottkiste ne richtig geile Fuhre, ideal als Bild fürs Handy oder ForumsAvatar..."



Geile Idee!!! Ich seh mich schon als reicher Sack auf´m Yeti sitzen. Ich schick dann einfach ein Bild von meinem Bike...is ja eh geiler als alle anderen!!!


----------



## Deleted 5247 (10. Juli 2007)

Da will wohl jemand ganz schlau sein und sich einen Dummen angeln, der nur den 1,- Sofort-Kauf sieht und nicht die 1879,- Euro Versandgebühren:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Carbon-Megalight...9QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Aber trotzdem kann man absahnen, denn jeder weitere Artikel ist im Versand kostenlos (siehe unten bei "Verpackung und Versand"), so dass man vier Räder für insgesamt 1883,- Euro kaufen kann.


----------



## Gefahradler (10. Juli 2007)

Wow, und schon hat einer zugeschlagen und alle 4 gekauft. Dürfte sich gut rentieren wenn man die teile alle ausschlachtet und verhökert. War wohl einer ausm Forum hier, sonst wär das nicht so schnell gegangen, oder?


----------



## Riemen (10. Juli 2007)

Wenn er für die 4 Bikes nur 1x Versand zahlt, isses n gutes Geschäft.

Übrigens steht in der Artikelbeschreibung n ganz anderer Versandpreis. Vielleicht könnte er den mit nem guten Anwalt ja durchbekommen .

Verdient hätts der Händler ja...


----------



## DasAS (10. Juli 2007)

Weiter unten steht folgendes: Versandkosten innerhalb
Deutschlands:

 EUR 69,- per versichertem Speditions-Paket mit telefonischem Avis, Lieferung bis zur Haustür

Also welcher Preis zählt dann???


Verdammt, erst lesen, ist dem Kollege über mir auch schon aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueCloud (11. Juli 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bremspumpe-Shima...7QQihZ017QQcategoryZ77579QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

finde die montage des griffes und die bezeichnung dafür ganz lustig^^


----------



## hans-albert (12. Juli 2007)

Hi,

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=140135510753&rd=1&rd=1


ist tatsächlich verkauft worden...


----------



## eD_Die (12. Juli 2007)

Hi,

hab grad was Lustiges entdeckt... 

SPECIALIZED Hardrock Sport + PRECISION PROSHIFT MK II

Im Falle das es schon einmal da war/ist... Sorry, aber ich hab das Thema nach Schlagworten durchsucht


----------



## MasterOfDesaste (12. Juli 2007)

eD_Die schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab grad was Lustiges entdeckt...
> 
> ...


Mann, Mann, so ein zusammengewürfeltes Teil hab´ ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (12. Juli 2007)

eD_Die schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab grad was Lustiges entdeckt...
> 
> SPECIALIZED Hardrock Sport + PRECISION PROSHIFT MK II



also für die Kohle die er da verlangt kauf ich mir ein anständiges Bike das auch nach nem Bike aussieht und keine absolut potthässliche Karre!


----------



## 1337andreas (12. Juli 2007)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Bremspumpe-Shiman...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> finde die montage des griffes und die bezeichnung dafür ganz lustig^^


LOL ne "Handbremspumpe"     wie geil


----------



## jojolintzi (12. Juli 2007)

eD_Die schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab grad was Lustiges entdeckt...
> 
> ...



mit den reifen kanner sich ja anscheinend au net entscheiden


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Juli 2007)

Die Gabel find ich ganz lustig. Würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren.


----------



## F-N-C (12. Juli 2007)

"Cannondale Streetfighter, schnell und grell" @eBay



> ...schon mal an der Ampel gestanden, und alles klotzt auf dein Rad? Kannst du haben...


Hab erst die Bilder gesehen und dann den Text gelesen. Dachte erst, da steht "und alles kotzt auf dein Rad"... Hätte ja gepasst. :kotz:

Frag mich auch, wie die Kiste mit der kurzen Gabel fährt. Lenkwinkel >75° könnte "etwas nervös" werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toblerone (13. Juli 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Da will wohl jemand ganz schlau sein und sich einen Dummen angeln, der nur den 1,- Sofort-Kauf sieht und nicht die 1879,- Euro Versandgebühren:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Carbon-Megalight...9QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Aber trotzdem kann man absahnen, denn jeder weitere Artikel ist im Versand kostenlos (siehe unten bei "Verpackung und Versand"), so dass man vier Räder für insgesamt 1883,- Euro kaufen kann.




Wenn man genau hinschaut sind auch Versandkosten von 69 aufgeführt!
Kann man den Verkäufer zum Versand von 69 zwingen, rein rechtlich gesehen?


----------



## gurkenfolie (13. Juli 2007)

Toblerone schrieb:


> Wenn man genau hinschaut sind auch Versandkosten von 69â¬ aufgefÃ¼hrt!
> Kann man den VerkÃ¤ufer zum Versand von 69â¬ zwingen, rein rechtlich gesehen?



hoppla ich kauf gleich alle 4,)


----------



## Toblerone (13. Juli 2007)

also ich werd da nicht schlau draus! Auf der "Michseite" des Anbieters sind die Versandkosten für ein Fahrrad nun 79


----------



## The Floh (13. Juli 2007)

ich find das Cannondale schön....*duckundweg*


----------



## prooq (13. Juli 2007)

Streitbar, aber in jedem Falle keine Kuriosität.


----------



## Cy-baer (13. Juli 2007)

Michael Schumacher Collection Staiger Designer Mountainbike

LOL gibt es sowas wirklich hab über googel 0 gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2007)

nein.


----------



## Severin (13. Juli 2007)

Sowas hab ich auch noch nich gesehen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Opel-Astra-1-6-1...oryZ9858QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## minni_futzi (13. Juli 2007)

Severin schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich auch noch nich gesehen...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Opel-Astra-1-6-1...oryZ9858QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



was ne geile idee


----------



## da_dude (14. Juli 2007)

das ja mal ne GUTE Idee. 
Das Scale würd ich nehmen 

So und nun mal wieder ne Auktion...
Guckt mal wie schön es GLÄNZT 

http://cgi.ebay.de/LAKOTA-SX500-Mou...7QQihZ018QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
edit:
zwar nicht spektakulär, aber kurios: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Kalkhoff...2QQihZ016QQcategoryZ30752QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
die versandkosten ^^
edit2:
Shimano Saiguan ^^
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Mountain...4QQihZ009QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
RICHTIG GEIL ^^


----------



## Büscherammler (14. Juli 2007)

Brauchst du neuer Mountenbeik !!??

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbeik-26-...8QQihZ007QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## popeye_mzg (14. Juli 2007)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Brauchst du neuer Mountenbeik !!??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbeik-26-...8QQihZ007QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Du hast das irgendwie falsch verstanden, lol Er ersteigert die Sachen unter anderem Namen immer wieder selbst   



> Habe etwa dieser Herren Fahrad vor 10 Jahren für 490 DM gekauft.Nach dem ich einer neuen Fahrad gekauft habe wird der Fahrad jetzt *ersteigert*.



Spaßbieter, jetzt wird´s ernst :-D



> Wichtig . keinen spassbieter ich versichere spassbieter werden von mir ärger bekommen.



Köstlich, auch mal in seine anderen Auktionen reinschauen, da kauft er auch "fast" alles retour.


----------



## RipItKaputt (14. Juli 2007)

> Guckt mal wie schÃ¶n es GLÃNZT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/LAKOTA-SX500-Moun...QQcmdZViewItem





> Perfektes fahrgefÃ¼hl, sehr gute Federung - einfach ein irres FahrgefÃ¼hl.



... und erst das FahrgefÃ¼hl. Boa rosa Elefanten und wie es glÃ¤nzt...



> Neupreis: 189,-â¬



... meine Herrn stolzer Preis!


----------



## underfrange (15. Juli 2007)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Brauchst du neuer Mountenbeik !!??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbeik-26-...8QQihZ007QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ich glaub der Kasper schuldet jemanden 15 Euro. jede seiner auktionen hat als startpreis 15 Flocken


----------



## popeye_mzg (15. Juli 2007)

da_dude schrieb:


> das ja mal ne GUTE Idee.
> Das Scale würd ich nehmen
> 
> So und nun mal wieder ne Auktion...
> ...



Das ist kein Glanz, das ist ein Heiligenschein, der dieses "Kunstwerk der Technik" umgibt ...


----------



## F-N-C (15. Juli 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Julie-Neu...32QQihZ006QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hmmm, eine Julie mit HS33-Griffen... Das soll gehen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proTECT (15. Juli 2007)

F-N-C schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Julie-Neu...32QQihZ006QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Hmmm, eine Julie mit HS33-Griffen... Das soll gehen?!



jop isn niederdrucksystem...


----------



## eD_Die (15. Juli 2007)

F-N-C schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Julie-Neu...32QQihZ006QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Hmmm, eine Julie mit HS33-Griffen... Das soll gehen?!



Sorry wegen Offtopic: 

ernsthafte Frage: was hat es mit den HS33-Griffen auf sich bzw. was ist daran besonders? 
Interessiert mich gerade. Auf dem Bild sieht es fÃ¼r mich nach ein normalen Scheibenbrems Kit aus, aber ich bin Noob in den Sachen... Google zeigt mit keine Fakten dazu.

â¬dit:

Ich glaub ich habs, kann es sein das die HS-33 Griffe eigentlich fÃ¼r eine hydraulische Felgenbremse von Magura sind? Berichtigt bitte falls ich falsch liege.


----------



## da_dude (16. Juli 2007)

Jap Hs33 ist DIE hydraulische Felgenbremse.


----------



## Hellspawn (16. Juli 2007)

ja, das passt, auch die Leitung und die Fittinge von Julie und HS-33 sind identisch. Ein Problem gibt's aber, wenn die Bremse warm wird. Die Hebel der HS-33 haben keinen Ausgleichsbehälter. Die Folge dürften blockierende Bremsen bei ner langen Abfahrt sein.


----------



## da_dude (16. Juli 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wilier_W0QQitemZ160135210666QQihZ006QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wo krieg ich die tolle rosa Kurbel her?`^^


----------



## Grizzly71 (16. Juli 2007)

da_dude schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Wilier_W0QQitemZ160135210666QQihZ006QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Wo krieg ich die tolle rosa Kurbel her?`^^



ich glaub der hat nur durch die rosa brille fotografiert


----------



## F-N-C (16. Juli 2007)

Mal wieder was aus der Ecke "Babelfish gone wild":

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Shimano-XTR-...7QQihZ006QQcategoryZ85106QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bremsbeläge incl. "Freier Frühling"...


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juli 2007)

Zur HS33/Julie-geschichte: Hab mal ne Marta mit HS33er Griff gesehen. Bremste zwar nicht gut aber bremste.


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juli 2007)

F-N-C schrieb:


> Mal wieder was aus der Ecke "Babelfish gone wild":
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Shimano-XTR-...7QQihZ006QQcategoryZ85106QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Bremsbeläge incl. "Freier Frühling"...



Ob der TÜV weiß, das die da das Logo draufpappen... 

In dem Zusammenhang finde ich es ziemlich krass, dass zB. Auktionen von Modellautos, auf denen wegen der Authentizität nachträglich Zigaretten-Decals angebracht wurden, von ebay verschwinden müssen, während hier eindeutiger Mißbrauch im sicherheitsrelevanten Bereich betrieben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underfrange (17. Juli 2007)

F-N-C schrieb:


> Mal wieder was aus der Ecke "Babelfish gone wild":
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Shimano-XTR-...7QQihZ006QQcategoryZ85106QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Bremsbeläge incl. "Freier Frühling"...



 so ein schei$. Hoffentlich ist der depp der die dinger in bestem deutsch verkauft mal auf seine "Bremsen" angewiesen..........


@Enrgy: da geb ich dir voll und ganz recht


----------



## Pilatus (17. Juli 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=006&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=160137404610&rd=1&rd=1

mit ohne kommentar...


----------



## da_dude (17. Juli 2007)

Äääh was is daran so besonders?


----------



## DasAS (17. Juli 2007)

Frage ich mich auch grad...


----------



## OHS-core (18. Juli 2007)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Wow, dafür bekommt man glatt ein neues Auto:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=110145611941&rd=1&rd=1



Also bei DEM Händler wundert mich der Preis nicht. Ich wohn n paar Kilometer von dem weg, das is der Wahnsinn, was der für Preise hat. Aber klasse Auswahl


----------



## Klappfallscheib (18. Juli 2007)

Bei dem Dirtbike sind keine Juicy 7 montiert, sondern mechanische Scheibenbremsen, die Kurbel sieht nicht nach Shimano aus und die Reflektoren sind häßlich gg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (18. Juli 2007)

Klappfallscheib schrieb:


> Bei dem Dirtbike sind keine Juicy 7 montiert, sondern mechanische Scheibenbremsen, die Kurbel sieht nicht nach Shimano aus und die Reflektoren sind häßlich gg



Das ist ja mal richtig kurios


----------



## Steinie (18. Juli 2007)

Hab mal nur die E-Bucht Nr. :  200128443006


----------



## M!tch (18. Juli 2007)

Steinie schrieb:


> Hab mal nur die E-Bucht Nr. :  200128443006



hier mal der link dazu.
das ist doch mal was für dörtbeiker. kann man sein beik mit in den klassenraum nehmen.


----------



## free-for-ride (18. Juli 2007)

Steinie schrieb:


> Hab mal nur die E-Bucht Nr. :  200128443006



gut für leute die ihr bike mit in die bahn nehmen
aber ob das system auch was taugt wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## fone (18. Juli 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ob der TÜV weiß, das die da das Logo draufpappen...




naja TÜV Rheinland ... die haben wahrscheinlich nur geprüft, dass es bremsbeläge sind. also kein toaster oder sowas.


----------



## BoahKrass (19. Juli 2007)

sowas hatten wir doch schön länger nicht mehr...denk ich..

schaut und träumt..

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bergamont-Kiez-R...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

gruss martin


----------



## DasAS (20. Juli 2007)

Ich glaub, ich bin zu fahrradgeil...der Hintergrund verschwimmt etwas.


----------



## Lateralus (20. Juli 2007)

Hat die son rausgewölbten Bauchnabel? Das find ich ja so übel...:kotz:


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juli 2007)

zur Abwechslung mal was aus dem Bikemarkt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=60517&sort=1&cat=36&page=1

 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## The Floh (20. Juli 2007)

gekauft.... sowas hab ich ja noch nieeeeeeee gesehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (20. Juli 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Hat die son rausgewölbten Bauchnabel? Das find ich ja so übel...:kotz:


jetzt hör aber mal auf  
ne, ich glaub das ist nur das piercing


würd gern wissen was der q-tip dazu kostet.


----------



## godshavedaqueen (20. Juli 2007)

ähm, ja, auch ganz lustig

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR-Scha...8QQihZ007QQcategoryZ77611QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ubi (20. Juli 2007)

lol..  am besten is der Satz: "So und jetzt gehe ich in den Keller..."


----------



## BoahKrass (20. Juli 2007)

godshavedaqueen schrieb:


> ähm, ja, auch ganz lustig
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR-Scha...8QQihZ007QQcategoryZ77611QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



verdammt is das ne dicke katze


----------



## hai-nik (20. Juli 2007)

erst sex sells dann katzen sells- was haben wir noch zu erwarten?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Fahrradz...60QQihZ006QQcategoryZ7295QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hai-nik (20. Juli 2007)

wurde genutzt für was er erschaffen wurde- als tunte?                                             
http://cgi.ebay.de/Steppenwolf-Tunt...0QQihZ007QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Klappfallscheib (20. Juli 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/cube-XC-no-cannondale-scott-freeride-downhill_W0QQitemZ200130731308QQihZ010QQ

Ganz a bisserl übertrieben das Teil.....


----------



## J.V. (21. Juli 2007)

Ubi schrieb:


> lol..  am besten is der Satz: "So und jetzt gehe ich in den Keller..."




Wo bitte soll ich die Teile denn herholen ?  

Gruss Jörg


----------



## J.V. (21. Juli 2007)

BoahKrass schrieb:


> verdammt is das ne dicke katze




Meine Katzen sind nicht dick 
Die sind nur wohlgenährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (21. Juli 2007)

putz mal das schalwerk! das bringt sicher den ein oder anderen â¬ 
schÃ¶nen gruÃ an deine frau.


----------



## Ubi (21. Juli 2007)

Schade das du für die anderen Auktionen immerdas selbe layout genommen hast.   Aber sonst ne gute idee.  Und wie man sieht: es Funktioniert.    Nich jeder kommt hier rein.


----------



## Smourock17 (22. Juli 2007)

Sex sells...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=290064332772&category0=&fvi=1

Bück dich du Stück! 

*Dies soll in keinster Weise sexuell andersorienterte Menschen angreifen! - Ich bin nicht Homophoben.


----------



## The Floh (22. Juli 2007)

da bekommt man ja das große kotzen.....


----------



## codenascher (22. Juli 2007)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> Sex sells...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=290064332772&category0=&fvi=1
> 
> ...



sieht für mich ziemlich nach nem Kerl mit 3 Tage Bart aus...


----------



## KingCAZAL (22. Juli 2007)

ach was............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiteeagle (23. Juli 2007)

BoahKrass schrieb:


> verdammt is das ne dicke katze


 
dann haste noch nie meine gesehen


----------



## Backfisch (23. Juli 2007)

codenascher schrieb:


> sieht für mich ziemlich nach nem Kerl mit 3 Tage Bart aus...



Laut google bedeutet DWT_CD Damenwäscheträger/Crossdresser.

Ist ein ziemlich beliebtes Keyword bei eBay.


----------



## Backfisch (23. Juli 2007)

Whiteeagle schrieb:


> dann haste noch nie meine gesehen



Wettbewerb?


----------



## Whiteeagle (23. Juli 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Wettbewerb?


 
Wer hat die Dickste ... Katze


----------



## Lahr-Biker (23. Juli 2007)

Jetzt such ich nach nem Helm von iXS und dan kommt sowas:
http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-IXS-RUCKENSC...QQihZ015QQcategoryZ100305QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## proTECT (23. Juli 2007)

oh ihh wasn das für ne kugelstoßerin?


----------



## BoahKrass (23. Juli 2007)

und ich dachte die turtels sind alle männlich...so irrt man..


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Juli 2007)

naja:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160140457380&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


----------



## proTECT (23. Juli 2007)

sagt mal was is grad los bei ebay? is den leuten zu warm oder warum gehts da so ab? find ichn bissel billig diese auktionen -.- .


----------



## dioXxide (23. Juli 2007)

Was ist denn bei ebay los? Pfui, fällt da auch die getragene Buchse aus dem Paket, wenn ich die Handschuhe kaufe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahr-Biker (23. Juli 2007)

Das muss man nicht verstehen  oder?

gruß L.B


----------



## DasAS (23. Juli 2007)

Auf Ebay Japan kann man den (natürlich getragenen) Schlüppi erwerben...


----------



## Vollsortimenter (23. Juli 2007)

So, jetzt mal wieder einer unserer wohl-gelehrten (oder besser: -geleerten) Deutschkünstler: http://cgi.ebay.de/Radsport_W0QQitemZ110152155213QQihZ001QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## M!tch (24. Juli 2007)

gibt schlimmeres, aber doch sehr krass: ..


----------



## Kayn (24. Juli 2007)

@Mitch
bitte keine doppelten beiträge:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=289655


----------



## free-for-ride (24. Juli 2007)

bist du hier die forenpolizei oder was?


----------



## fone (24. Juli 2007)

ne, der depp vom dienst 

keine ahnung, ich glaub der meint das alles nicht ernst  ...muss so sein 0o


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. Juli 2007)

jaaaaaaaaaaa, bis einer weint


----------



## dioXxide (24. Juli 2007)

Ist gleich so weit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (24. Juli 2007)




----------



## Wozee (24. Juli 2007)

Vollsortimenter schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal wieder einer unserer wohl-gelehrten (oder besser: -geleerten) Deutschkünstler: http://cgi.ebay.de/Radsport_W0QQitemZ110152155213QQihZ001QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Nicht nur die Rechtschreibfehler sind genial sondern auch die bewertung von dem Typ nur 50%.


----------



## Escobar78 (24. Juli 2007)

Geil ist auch die Rahmenhöhe.

1 cm


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2007)

Für die Kohle könnte man von der Karre noch einiges verwerten.

http://cgi.ebay.de/MOUNTENBIKE-26-ZOLL-MAGURA-ROCK-SHOX-ALU-2000_W0QQitemZ200131885532QQihZ010QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## da_dude (24. Juli 2007)

8-10 Kilo?


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2007)

da_dude schrieb:


> 8-10 Kilo......



...wenn überhaupt.....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoahKrass (24. Juli 2007)

aber hey...jetzt hört mal auf. es ist immerhin einn profibike!!


----------



## thory (24. Juli 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ...wenn überhaupt.....!


immerhin hat er "Viel Glück" frei von Rechtschreibfehlern hinbekommen. Betrachtet man den weiteren Text ist das als Erfolg zu werten.


----------



## Wozee (24. Juli 2007)

Geil sind auch die unterschiedlichen Bremshebel...


----------



## hai-nik (24. Juli 2007)

noch ein deutschkünstler:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradteilefund...51QQihZ005QQcategoryZ7295QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bombenkrator (24. Juli 2007)

> Da dies eine Priewatauktion ist,gebe ich keine Garantie oder Gewerleistung!!!!



sehr schön


----------



## Tipo Allegro (25. Juli 2007)

Ganz frisches Schnäppchen aus Gammelshausen   
Zuschlagen! Sofort! So´n Bike zu so einen TOPPREIS kriegste niiieee mehr!!!
Leider mußte ich mich mit nem Canyon (ätz) zufriedengeben und habe daher keine Kohle mehr für dieses Traumbike  
Hätt ich das bloß vorher gewußt! Sch....!!!   

http://cgi.ebay.de/B1-Hyper-2-Fully...7QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Backfisch (25. Juli 2007)

Wozee schrieb:


> Geil sind auch die unterschiedlichen Bremshebel...



Und der Tacho stammt vom Bundesumweltminister, das ist fast so toll wie der Golf vom Papst.


----------



## USANORMAN (25. Juli 2007)

50% positiv ist doch gar nichts

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=wer_ich


----------



## Lahr-Biker (25. Juli 2007)

das ist jemand der den typ positiv bewertet aber sich beschwert... 

irgendwie ein leichter wiederspruch


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Juli 2007)

USANORMAN schrieb:


> 50% positiv ist doch gar nichts
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=wer_ich





ja dumm wer solche "Mitglieder" nicht vorab schon von seinen Auktionen ausschließt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tipo Allegro (25. Juli 2007)

HÄÄÄÄ! 

Das der bei Ebay noch rumlungert ist doch wohl ein Witz!
Ich kann auch nicht verstehen das so viele Idioten dann trotzdem noch da kaufen... 
Wobei "er" anscheinend aber auch viel käuft!
Auf alle Fälle ne echte Kuriosität


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Juli 2007)

Lahr-Biker schrieb:


> das ist jemand der den typ positiv bewertet aber sich beschwert...
> 
> irgendwie ein leichter wiederspruch



Angst vor Rachebewertung


----------



## free-for-ride (25. Juli 2007)

weicheier halt


----------



## Tipo Allegro (25. Juli 2007)

Die letzte Bewertung hat er im Jahr 2000 kassiert. 
Wo haste den denn ausgegraben???


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juli 2007)

USANORMAN schrieb:


> 50% positiv ist doch gar nichts.......



Sehr Geil.......aber diese Bewertung hier ist gemein............

*"Ich hab noch mehr: ein Kellerkind? Dumpfbacke, Sackgesicht, Dummdösel, Mantafahrer, (oder Fahradfahrer?... der hat sich......"*


----------



## sello (26. Juli 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190135102673
Sowas hab ich auch noch nie gesehen, gleich mit Einbauvideo, find ich mal kurios.


----------



## robert-muc (26. Juli 2007)

Yes, ZZ-Lager.
Na das nenn ich mal robust und Dreckbeständig...
Da helfen auch die tollsten Siliciumnitridkugeln nix, wenn Dreck reinkommt geht jedes Lager kaputt...

Ach ne stimmt, die Gewichtseinsparung -ZZ gehenüber -2RS und die 2 Miliwatt weniger Reibungsverluste (zumindest anfangs...) machen die Lebensdauereinbußen ja leicht wieder Wett.


----------



## M!tch (26. Juli 2007)

Kayn schrieb:


> @Mitch
> bitte keine doppelten beiträge:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=289655



merkst du's noch? das ist 'ne anzeige aus dem bikemarkt und hat nichts mit dem thread hier zu tun.
es scheint leute zu geben, die nicht die zeit haben (wollen) jeden neuen post im forum zu lesen.

btw: der vorteil an dem 8-10kg bike ist, dass es immer "fleglich" behandelt wurde und man es nicht selbst hinorgeln muss.  so ein flegel.


----------



## erkan1984 (26. Juli 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170132619662



hehe
das video dazu mal anschaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (27. Juli 2007)

ich will so nen mixer haben


----------



## Lahr-Biker (27. Juli 2007)

Das mim Mixxer hab ich mal gesehen das teil hat 2 Ps....


----------



## erkan1984 (27. Juli 2007)

Lahr-Biker schrieb:


> Das mim Mixxer hab ich mal gesehen das teil hat 2 Ps....



krass is die folge, wo der 50 Glasmurmeln mixt.... voll der Glasstaub....


----------



## erkan1984 (27. Juli 2007)

Tipo Allegro schrieb:


> Ganz frisches Schnäppchen aus Gammelshausen
> Zuschlagen! Sofort! So´n Bike zu so einen TOPPREIS kriegste niiieee mehr!!!
> Leider mußte ich mich mit nem Canyon (ätz) zufriedengeben und habe daher keine Kohle mehr für dieses Traumbike
> Hätt ich das bloß vorher gewußt! Sch....!!!
> ...



frage:  "Du weißt schon, das der Preis jenseits von Gut und böse ist?"
Antwort:"Macht mir gar nichts aus;-))))mußt es ja nicht kaufen!!!"


----------



## free-for-ride (27. Juli 2007)

das wird KEINER kaufen


----------



## dioXxide (28. Juli 2007)

Hier im Bikemarkt gibts auch tolle Sachen:

...und nur 200!

...man merkt, dass die Ferien einigen nicht bekommen:

Tamponverkauf...

...vielleicht meint er es auch ernst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Juli 2007)

Is das wirklich ein B1? Sieht eher nach Baumarkt aus.


----------



## dioXxide (29. Juli 2007)

Keine Ahnung, finde es ist exakt die selbe Baumarktschüssel, die hier zuhauf rumfährt und 79 Euro kostet...


----------



## Cyberknut (29. Juli 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Super-Giant-Mountainbike-Nur-3-Tage-Ansehen_W0QQitemZ220134920431QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## popeye_mzg (29. Juli 2007)

Cyberknut schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Super-Giant-Mountainbike-Nur-3-Tage-Ansehen_W0QQitemZ220134920431QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Aha, das BESTE Boulder, das Giant z.Zt. dann auf den Markt geworfen hat. Bestimmt der 2009 er Prototyp ...., oder gar ne Studie??


----------



## MaxxTBone (29. Juli 2007)

mit trommelbremsen kanns ja wirklich nur ein prototyp sein!


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juli 2007)

*Vollgefedertes Mountenbike Rahmen*

*Rudy Dax*

und

*Coole Farben*


----------



## Runnerfahrer (29. Juli 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-mit-o...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## F-N-C (29. Juli 2007)

Runnerfahrer schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-mit-o...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Was soll da kurios sein?


----------



## Riemen (29. Juli 2007)

Die Rechtschreibung + Grammatik. ^^

Der Kerl bekommt es ja nicht hin, mehr als 2 Wörter aneinanderzureihen ohne einen Fehler einzubauen...


----------



## BoahKrass (29. Juli 2007)

*Coole Farben*

[/QUOTE]

ich finds ja seltsam, dass bei "ähnliche artikel anderer verkäufer" herrenstrings angeboten werden...wobei das rad und ein herrenstring schon in verbindung stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inspektor_1978 (31. Juli 2007)

shit... war ja schon..


----------



## KP-99 (31. Juli 2007)

Nun schaut Euch mal diese "Schönheit" an:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Einzellstueck-Po...8QQihZ016QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wunderschön!!!!??? 
:kotz:


----------



## fone (31. Juli 2007)

den sattel find ich nicht so dolle.
die kurbeln sind glaub ich ziemlich selten?


----------



## proTECT (31. Juli 2007)

fone schrieb:


> den sattel find ich nicht so dolle.
> *die kurbeln sind glaub ich ziemlich selten?*



ja, selten hässlich


----------



## Becci (31. Juli 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Mountai...6QQihZ009QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lahr-Biker (31. Juli 2007)

Wie geil das muss ich haben  


gruß L.B


----------



## Enrgy (31. Juli 2007)

KP-99 schrieb:


> Nun schaut Euch mal diese "Schönheit" an:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Einzellstueck-Po...8QQihZ016QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Wunderschön!!!!??? :kotz:



...so ganz nebenbei - ohne Bremsen...


----------



## underfrange (31. Juli 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...so ganz nebenbei - ohne Bremsen...



Hat doch Bremsen!! oder meinste was anderes damit??


----------



## Exekuhtot (31. Juli 2007)

Im Text der Auktion steht: Verkauft wrid das Bike ohne Bremsen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proTECT (31. Juli 2007)

die bremsen wären das einzig brauchbare an dem ding gewesen. naja so is echt nix gutes dran.


----------



## Cyberknut (1. August 2007)

Carbon für alle! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Scott-Stevens-Carbon-geiler-Rahmen-21Gang-schwarz_W0QQitemZ140143842358QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DasAS (1. August 2007)

Wieso Carbon? Steht doch Titan drauf...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (1. August 2007)

geil mit ohne federgabel....


----------



## olli.gator (2. August 2007)

...und ohne Schläuche  

"Passende Fahrradschläuche müssen noch dazu erworben werden, dann steht dem ungetrübten Fahrspaß nichts mehr im Wege."

Dafür aber mit Pumpe:

"Ebenso ist eine neue und noch originalverpackte Fahrradpumpe dabei."


----------



## nein (3. August 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-volle-F...ryZ62852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (3. August 2007)

nein schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-volle-F...ryZ62852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



muhahahaha 
         
hat der vor der cola noch LSD genommen??????

aber geil


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. August 2007)

nein schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-volle-F...ryZ62852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Geil!!!   DANKE für soetwas, ich habe Bauchweh vor lachen!


----------



## Enrgy (3. August 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Geil!!!   DANKE für soetwas, ich habe Bauchweh vor lachen!



BTW: meine Frau hat 98 in New York eine recht seltene Cola Flasche aus einem Automaten gezogen (irgendein Yankee Stadion Aufdruck, Sonderserie), das Teil steht seitdem auch unangetastet aufm Regal. Wehe, ich sage, ich hab Durst, gib mal die Cola ....aber unter *DEN* Vorraussetzungen könnte ich ja doch mal vorsichtig nuckeln...


----------



## Cyberknut (3. August 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230158259157&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


----------



## erkan1984 (3. August 2007)

als das rad noch fuhr gabs bestimmt einige verletzte,
nämlich die anderen Radfahrer , die vor lachen vom Rad gefallen sind...


----------



## da_dude (4. August 2007)

hab auch mal wieder was gefunden :

http://cgi.ebay.de/touchscreen-hand...oryZ9374QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## popeye_mzg (5. August 2007)

VK 2007469,00 Eur....Hier zum Schnäppchenpreis !!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Menja-Fed...yZ100246QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Einfach mal in der Beschreibung schauen .... ansonsten: annehmbarer Preis, oder ? :-D


----------



## MaxxTBone (5. August 2007)

hat halt ein leerzeichen vergessen:
VK 2007 469,00 Eur....Hier zum Schnäppchenpreis !!!
und? schlimm?


----------



## popeye_mzg (5. August 2007)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> hat halt ein leerzeichen vergessen:
> VK 2007 469,00 Eur....Hier zum Schnäppchenpreis !!!
> und? schlimm?



Die Preise sind mir geläufig ;-) Daher auch meine angehängte Bemerkung  

Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand im Forum, der eine benötigt ......


----------



## Smourock17 (6. August 2007)

Hat nix mit Beiks zu tun is aber ansonsten ne tolle Sache,
gleich zuschlagen

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=160143915997&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AbsentMinded (6. August 2007)

Wonach hattest Du nochmal genau gesucht?


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (7. August 2007)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> Hat nix mit Beiks zu tun is aber ansonsten ne tolle Sache,
> gleich zuschlagen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=160143915997&category0=&fvi=1



Hallo,

das ist doch das optimale Zubehör für alle Biker, die keinen Flaschenhalter ans Rad montieren können  

Stellt Euch mal einen Downhiller vor, der sich soetwas angehängt hat  

Gruß

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## John Oswald (7. August 2007)

AbsentMinded schrieb:


> Wonach hattest Du nochmal genau gesucht?



das vielleicht?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Latex-Urinal-Rad...QihZ006QQcategoryZ313QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Runnerfahrer (7. August 2007)

Wenns das jetzt noch in Cube Team Farben gäbe würd ich doch glatt zuschlagen.


----------



## AbsentMinded (7. August 2007)

John Oswald schrieb:


> das vielleicht?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Latex-Urinal-Rad...QihZ006QQcategoryZ313QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Smourock17 (7. August 2007)

jan ullrich kann sich sein corny mal sonst wohin stecken

Enthusiasten schwören heutzutage auf http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=m37&satitle=320141428252%09&category0=&fvi=1

Aber Achtung:
ITS NOT A DILDO!


----------



## da_dude (8. August 2007)

Oh Man.... Haltet euch Fest... Das hier stellt alles bisher dagewesene in den Schatten... na gut vieleicht nicht alles aber vieles....


Maske


----------



## thaper (8. August 2007)

diese dont use for bilder habsch mir gleich ma auffe plate gezogen haha genial


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2007)

Neues *Giant* vom letzten Sommer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (9. August 2007)

Restposten von 2000?


----------



## Cyberknut (9. August 2007)

Achtung: Full Suspention speziell für Downhill! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Full-Suspention-Fully-26-Fahrrad-Bike_W0QQitemZ250152980226QQihZ015QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. August 2007)

Und es fällt im soooooooooooo schwer sich von diesem High-End teil zu trennen.
Edit: Boaah lügt der dreist beim Preis    Das sollte doch vielleicht mal jemand bei E-bay bescheid sagen.


----------



## xstephanx (10. August 2007)

HAHAHA, wie geil ist denn die Beschreibung dieses "Downhill Full Suspention Bike"  .... ich lach mich kaputt


----------



## Madt (10. August 2007)

man muss sich scheinbar garnicht mal den weiten weg zu ebay machen, denn auch vor ort gibt es genug leute die vielleicht mal in bedracht ziehen sollten nochmal zur schule zu gehn, oder wie seht ihr das?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=63610

oder einfach ein paar mal zu viel ueber`n kopf abgerollt.


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. August 2007)

Ob die Leute den Scheiß eigentlich selber glauben den die da schreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helfari (10. August 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Ob die Leute den Scheiß eigentlich selber glauben den die da schreiben?


Kann ich mir kaum vostellen. Sicher kann man es niemandem verdenken, wenn er alles ein bischen schönrechnet, aber so Aussagen, wie in der ebay-Auktion (das letzte "DH-Fully") kann man sich eigentlich nicht einfach so einbilden.


----------



## BOOZE (10. August 2007)

Ja,ja ältere und defekte FOX Gabel, wer´s glaubt.


----------



## Enrgy (10. August 2007)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Ja,ja ältere und defekte FOX Gabel, wer´s glaubt.


Könnte aber auch ne Magura sein...


----------



## Exekuhtot (10. August 2007)

Oder eine alte Psylo, oder eine RST...aber keine FOX^^

Nee das ist ein FOX/Magura Prototyp!!!


----------



## Tipo Allegro (10. August 2007)

Hier hat jemand 80 â¬ fÃ¼r nen kaputten Fahrradschlauch bezahlt.  
Und das auch noch aus den eigenen Reihen. 
Oder aber es ist nur ein Scherz und er hofft auf nen dummen der das Teil geil findet. 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=63687&sort=1&cat=16&page=1


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (10. August 2007)

Gürtel für 80 euro.


----------



## Wozee (10. August 2007)

die eine federgabel hat einen schaft von 185cm!!!!


und das Downhillbike das er angeblich fÃ¼r 1299â¬ bekommen hat, da hat er sich ganz schÃ¶n Ã¼ber den tisch ziehen lassen


----------



## Enrgy (10. August 2007)

Tipo Allegro schrieb:


> Hier hat jemand 80  für nen kaputten Fahrradschlauch bezahlt.
> Und das auch noch aus den eigenen Reihen.
> Oder aber es ist nur ein Scherz und er hofft auf nen dummen der das Teil geil findet.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=63687&sort=1&cat=16&page=1



Das ist ein Spezialschlauch für Racer - einfach umschnallen und bei ner Panne ganz easy direkt von der Hüfte in den Reifen, ohne lästiges Satteltaschen-Gewühle. Vorher noch etwas aufgepumpt rettet er sogar bei tiefen Bachdurchfahrten vor dem Ertrinken...also sind 80Eu doch ein Schnäppchen gewesen...


----------



## da_dude (10. August 2007)

Also Frage war was das besondere Reifengas denn sei und was ich mache wenn ich nen Platten habe? Zum Thema Downhillmachine^^

Das war die Antwort:




Es handelt sich um sogenanntes "Reifengas", welche Zusammensetzung es genau hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Bei einem Platten kann der Schlauch ganz normal geflickt werden und auch wieder mit Reifengas (bei fast jedem Reifenhändler) oder mir normaler Luft gefüllt werden.


----------



## Danny_Jena (11. August 2007)

Sein Reifengas setzt sich sicherlich aus ca. 78% Stickstoff, 21% Sauerstoff und ein paar anderen Gasen zB. Kohlenstoffdioxid zusammen .

Was Reifengas wirklich ist: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reifengas
Hab allerdings noch nie sowas in einem MTB Reifen gesehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nein (11. August 2007)

Cyberknut schrieb:


> Achtung: Full Suspention speziell für Downhill!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Full-Suspention-Fully-26-Fahrrad-Bike_W0QQitemZ250152980226QQihZ015QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ebay-Verkäufer" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Ebay-Verkäufer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Preis des Rades betrug im Frühjahr 2007:  1299 Euro (welches ein Freundschaftspreis war, normalerweise hätte es fast 2000 Euro gekostet!!!)



echtes schnäppchen sag ich da mal!!


----------



## nein (11. August 2007)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Ja,ja ältere und defekte FOX Gabel, wer´s glaubt.



sollte man direkt kaufen und den verkäufer anzeigen


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (12. August 2007)

Hallo,

hat zwar nichts mit biken zu tun, ist aber trotzdem interessant:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gameboy-Color-Re...ryZ47050QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Zitat:

"Unsere Vorteile: ..."

aber wo sind die Vorteile des Käufers

und nochmals Zitat:

"Das heißt je höher der Endpreis, desto mehr Inhalt befindet sich in dem Paket."

Super   

Gruß

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## stileto (12. August 2007)

Die Pakete werden je nach gebotenem Preis am Ende der Auktion gepackt und sicher zu Ihnen geliefert. Das heißt je höher der Endpreis, desto mehr Inhalt befindet sich in dem Paket


----------



## BoahKrass (12. August 2007)

so bekommt man die leute auch auf´s angebot gelockt...

http://cgi.ebay.de/2-x-RC-Rennwagen...ryZ31115QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## swiss (12. August 2007)

Ich seh die Details nicht.

Ich hätte gern mehr, und vor allem bessere Bilder.


----------



## Spirit of Dirt (13. August 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Ich seh die Details nicht.
> 
> Ich hätte gern mehr, und vor allem bessere Bilder.



hey swiss, ist doch kein problem, er bietet es doch an, musst dich nur bei ihm melden!  

zitat: "Weitere Bilder gerne einfach anfragen!!"


----------



## fone (13. August 2007)

ich find das bild sehr schön


----------



## seinup (13. August 2007)

BoahKrass schrieb:


> so bekommt man die leute auch auf´s angebot gelockt...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/2-x-RC-Rennwagen...ryZ31115QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Das bringt allerdings höchstens was für die Klickraten, kaum jemand kauft heute noch - die Zeiten sind vorbei - nur weil da ein paar Brüste abgebildet sind, die man auf jeder schlechten RTL Seite zu sehen bekommt.....das war einmal, weil viele in der Hoffnung halt mal mitgeboten haben, dass es eventuell noch "mehr" zur Auktion dazu gibt, ja, der Mensch ist halt so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (14. August 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schmolke-Carbon-...ryZ85114QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ja nee ist klar während der Fahrt fällt da einfach so ein Stück ab.....


----------



## Jaypeare (14. August 2007)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Schmolke-Carbon-...ryZ85114QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ja nee ist klar während der Fahrt fällt da einfach so ein Stück ab.....



Lol? Obs da nicht geschickter gewesen wäre, den Sturz zuzugeben? Ich würde jedenfalls keinen Lenker kaufen, der während der Fahrt einfach so auseinander fällt.


----------



## romen52791 (16. August 2007)

ausm bikemarkt 
preis und beschreibung   

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=64352&sort=1&cat=18&page=1


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. August 2007)

romen52791 schrieb:


> ausm bikemarkt
> preis und beschreibung
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=64352&sort=1&cat=18&page=1



Ja, ne... ist klar!


----------



## --hobo-- (16. August 2007)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Lol? Obs da nicht geschickter gewesen wäre, den Sturz zuzugeben? Ich würde jedenfalls keinen Lenker kaufen, der während der Fahrt einfach so auseinander fällt.




Was ist daran kurios? Da versteigert halt einer seinen Hausmüll - in dem Falle Sondermüll Carbon bei Ebay.....

Normalerweise wäre kurios, wenn mal jemand keinen Schrott bei Ebay versteigert. Die meisten Entscheidungen, bei Ebay etwas als Privatmann einzustellen, werden an der Mülltonne getroffen, wenn man den Schrott eigentlich wegwerfen wollte, es dann halt doch nicht tut, weil sich vielleicht - die Hoffnung ist immer da - ein dummer Käufer findet. Und früher war das ja auch so. Heute hat man denen leider den Netz-Anschluss gekappt, so dass die Dachbodenfunde nun wieder im Müll landen....das ist durch die hohen Ebay Gebührren auch meistens billiger.


----------



## saturno (16. August 2007)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Schmolke-Carbon-...ryZ85114QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ja nee ist klar während der Fahrt fällt da einfach so ein Stück ab.....




jo und wie immer gibt es bekloppte die darauf bieten, 3,2,1 seins. ist das geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --hobo-- (16. August 2007)

saturno schrieb:


> jo und wie immer gibt es bekloppte die darauf bieten, 3,2,1 seins. ist das geil.



Uff, tatsächlich, also ich kenne zwar nicht alle möglichen Verwendungszwecke für kaputtes Carbon....aber als Lenker dient der nicht mehr. Vielleicht wird ja Carbon heiß an der Börse gedealed und wir wissen alle nix davon.


----------



## Überholverbot (16. August 2007)

*"Ja nee ist klar während der Fahrt fällt da einfach so ein Stück ab....."*


dabei ist noch nicht mal herbst!


----------



## Jaypeare (16. August 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Was ist daran kurios? Da versteigert halt einer seinen Hausmüll - in dem Falle Sondermüll Carbon bei Ebay.....
> 
> Normalerweise wäre kurios, wenn mal jemand keinen Schrott bei Ebay versteigert. Die meisten Entscheidungen, bei Ebay etwas als Privatmann einzustellen, werden an der Mülltonne getroffen, wenn man den Schrott eigentlich wegwerfen wollte, es dann halt doch nicht tut, weil sich vielleicht - die Hoffnung ist immer da - ein dummer Käufer findet. Und früher war das ja auch so. Heute hat man denen leider den Netz-Anschluss gekappt, so dass die Dachbodenfunde nun wieder im Müll landen....das ist durch die hohen Ebay Gebührren auch meistens billiger.



Da ich selber gerade Dinge bei ebay versteigere, die definitiv kein Schrott sind, möchte ich dem energisch widersprechen! Habe bisher auch überwiegend gute Erfahrungen mit ebay-Käufen gemacht. Es gibt ein paar Grundregeln, die man beachten sollte, dann klappt das meistens auch.

Aber du hast insofern Recht, als dass der Anteil der unseriösen Verkäufer zunimmt.


----------



## Whiteeagle (17. August 2007)

Downhiller schlecht hin, schon die Schweissnähte  

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Fully-Rahmen...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Enrgy (17. August 2007)

Tretlager sollte gewechselt werden, Fahrleistung ca. 150km.....


----------



## erkan1984 (17. August 2007)

Whiteeagle schrieb:


> Downhiller schlecht hin, schon die Schweissnähte
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Fully-Rahmen...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



bin gespannt, ob der Auktionsgewinner den Rahmen bekommt, für den Preis, da gabs doch auch mal einen Nach dem Motto 

"wenn der Preis nicht bei min 150 liegt wird das Rad nicht verkauft"....


----------



## [email protected] (18. August 2007)

Hier mal ein *Rocky Mountain* "DounHill" Fahrrad mit "Regenschutz, Fahr Leuchten und Ständer"


----------



## Stefan.B (18. August 2007)

fone schrieb:


> ich find das bild sehr schön



Lechz.....


----------



## F-N-C (18. August 2007)

Whiteeagle schrieb:


> Downhiller schlecht hin, schon die Schweissnähte
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Fully-Rahmen...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hmmm,



> geeignet für Cantileverbremsen,V-Brake,*Hydraulische Felgenbremsen*



Wenn er die zwei Ösen am Ausfallende meint, denke ich er meinte eher Schutzbelch und Gepäckträger...


----------



## Priest0r (18. August 2007)

F-N-C schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn er die zwei Ösen am Ausfallende meint, denke ich er meinte eher Schutzbelch und Gepäckträger...



hydraulische felgenbremsen werden genauso an den canti sockeln befestigt wie v brakes oder so.

was du meinst sind hydraulische schreibenbremsen, für die braucht man eine aufnahme, die auf den ersten blick ähnlich aussieht wie die für schutzbleche/gepäckträger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennym (19. August 2007)

> gewicht ca. 5kg
> Material Stahl
> Höhe vom Innenlager bis Oberrohr 50cm
> 
> ...



http://cgi.ebay.de/Gaint-Rahmen-in-...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

 mit was spachtelt man den Dellen raus?


----------



## Priest0r (19. August 2007)

mit spachtelmasse.
dann lackieren und fertig


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. August 2007)

Gaint? kenn ich net  wenn man die Rahmenfirma schon falsch vom Rahmen abschreibt sollte man sich evtl doch selber abschreiben, da hilft auch nicht mehr : lern lesen und schreiben


----------



## rebell74 (19. August 2007)

OMG


----------



## rebell74 (20. August 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Top-Anleitung-zu...yZ126499QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Altpapier vom Bikedealer


----------



## Grizzly71 (20. August 2007)

hat doch tatsächlich schon mal welche verkauft ....respekt


----------



## Cyberknut (20. August 2007)

Das Ding hat der sich doch nicht selbst gekauft, oder? Zumindest ist er mit dieser Gabel nicht sehr weit gefahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Unglaublich...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Rock...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## --hobo-- (20. August 2007)

Sag ich doch die ganze Zeit - Ebay ist ein Schrottplatz oder überteuerter Schrotthandel.....noch nicht überzeugt?

Vielleicht ein paar Spengle Carbonlaufräder mit lediglich leichten Rissen (die natürlich bei Laufrädern, die bekanntlich beim MTB nicht belastet werden und vor allem bei Carbon so garnichts machen.... und völlig ungefährlich sind)

http://cgi.ebay.de/spengle-carbon-s...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Oder doch lieber ein geklebtes Spengle Carbon Laufrad? Die Klebestelle sollte sicher das nächste Schlagloch überleben....räusper

http://cgi.ebay.de/Spengle-28-Carbo...ryZ81670QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## --hobo-- (20. August 2007)

Da ist noch wer gewerblich u. scheint grad erst anzufangen..... Null bewertungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (20. August 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Ach du grüne Neune, der Kerl ist noch gewerblich u. scheint grad erst anzufangen..... Null bewertungen und den Rest, den er vertickt, ist Schrott feinster und reinster Art.



passt auf, der will später sein Geld mit Abmahnungen schreiben verdienen


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. August 2007)

Ist das Rockhopper nicht ein Hardtail?


----------



## --hobo-- (20. August 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> passt auf, der will später sein Geld mit Abmahnungen schreiben verdienen



Herrjeh ich sehs noch kommen. Puhh


----------



## Stefan.B (20. August 2007)

Cyberknut schrieb:


> Das Ding hat der sich doch nicht selbst gekauft, oder? Zumindest ist er mit dieser Gabel nicht sehr weit gefahren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Rad LIEGT in Lübeck  Fragt sich nur, wie tief


----------



## fone (21. August 2007)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ist das Rockhopper nicht ein Hardtail?



sieht eher nach fully aus.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. August 2007)

Mhhhh. Nagut. hatte jetzt an Ich-beklebe-mal-ein-anderes-Bike-wien-Specialized gedacht. Gabs ja oft genug. Bild mir irgendwie ein mal ein Rockhopper Hardtail gesehen zu haben.
Edit: Hier hab ichs gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (21. August 2007)

das bike was der vogel da auf ebay vertickt ist ein speiseeis fsr xc 2005er oder 2006er. wie da der rockhopper aufkleber drauf kommt ist fraglich. aber dem gestammel nach zu urteilen hat ders irgendwo geklaut. und 2400 otten kostet die mühle nu wirklich nicht.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (21. August 2007)

Habt ihr euch mal die Gabel genauer angesehen?


----------



## Bick (21. August 2007)

Jep, ist eine aus der neuen "Reverse-Serie" von Manitou. Die
sprechen am besten bei Rückwärtsfahrt an ;-))


----------



## godshavedaqueen (21. August 2007)

Geklaut?
[ ] ja
[ ] nein 
[x] evtl.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=65208


----------



## Deleted 95931 (21. August 2007)

godshavedaqueen schrieb:


> Geklaut?
> [ ] ja
> [ ] nein
> [x] evtl.
> ...



Wie kommst du darauf das das vlt. geklaut ist?


----------



## Filosofem (21. August 2007)

godshavedaqueen schrieb:


> Geklaut?
> [ ] ja
> [ ] nein
> [x] evtl.
> ...



schick, so mit landser-aufkleber...


----------



## Kayn (21. August 2007)

der schwein


----------



## insanerider (21. August 2007)

hab die anzeige mal gemeldet...rechtes gedöns und das beim freeriding..ich fass es nicht, wie bescheuert manche leute sind


----------



## Sash (21. August 2007)

insanerider schrieb:


> hab die anzeige mal gemeldet...rechtes gedöns und das beim freeriding..ich fass es nicht, wie bescheuert manche leute sind



So ein Schwachsinn! Der Landser ist (war) ein Groschenroman über Geschichten aus dem 2. Weltkrieg (ich glaube sogar authentische). Also was soll daran rechtes gedöns sein? Auf seinem T-Shirt steht auch nichts rechtes (Sin City) !


----------



## Cyberknut (21. August 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=294922


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romen52791 (22. August 2007)

Cyberknut schrieb:


> Das Ding hat der sich doch nicht selbst gekauft, oder? Zumindest ist er mit dieser Gabel nicht sehr weit gefahren
> 
> 
> 
> ...





also hab den guten herren mal einen nachricht geschrieben und gesagt das des kein rockhopper ist bla bla bla und das bekahm ich als antwort




ich hab diese fahrrad gebraucht gekauft wollte fahren aber doch nicht und hab mir ein auto gekauft,aber ich weiss das sie wert ist,von fahrräder habe ich wirklich keine ahnung ob sie rockhopper oder FSR XC und das war kein absicht das ich die leute über tischhauen oder so.aso ich sag ganz klar sie bieten an was steht im bild. 
Vielen Dank für ihre kommentare hat mich sehr gefreut


----------



## rebell74 (22. August 2007)

Sash schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn! Der Landser ist (war) ein Groschenroman über Geschichten aus dem 2. Weltkrieg (ich glaube sogar authentische). Also was soll daran rechtes gedöns sein? Auf seinem T-Shirt steht auch nichts rechtes (Sin City) !



Nun, die schreiben was anderes!!!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landser_(Band)


----------



## romen52791 (22. August 2007)

Filosofem schrieb:


> schick, so mit landser-aufkleber...





seit ihr i-wie blind speichert mal das bild und zoomt ma weng nei da steht nix von landser sondern landfer und wenn man so neizoomt schaut des ned ma so aus als ob des da hingehört kann mich auch zwar total irren aba meine meinung dazu
fakt ist landser steht nicht dort


----------



## proTECT (22. August 2007)

romen52791 schrieb:


> seid ihr i-wie blind speichert mal das bild und zoomt ma weng nei da steht nix von landser sondern landfer und wenn man so neizoomt schaut des ned ma so aus als ob des da hingehört kann mich auch zwar total irren aba meine meinung dazu
> fakt ist landser steht nicht dort



sieht nur so aus, das ist ein S.
noch nie in einem alten deutschen buch rumgeblättert?

http://www.abitz.com/schriften/altdt.php3
siehe hier neben der überschrift "die sehen alt aus"


----------



## Lahr-Biker (22. August 2007)

was der sich wol dabei denkt 

http://cgi.ebay.de/MAGERSUCHT-UBERS...ryZ84534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## romen52791 (22. August 2007)

ohhhh ja sry kenn die altdeutsche schrift nicht entschuldigung


----------



## proTECT (22. August 2007)

romen52791 schrieb:


> ohhhh ja sry kenn die altdeutsche schrift nicht entschuldigung



is doch ok, helfe gern


----------



## romen52791 (22. August 2007)

Lahr-Biker schrieb:


> was der sich wol dabei denkt
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MAGERSUCHT-UBERS...ryZ84534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




vllt garnix wall es ein fun shirt ist.schau doch mal die größe an xxl ich glaube nicht das einer von der magersucht zu xxl wandert und kurios find ich des jetzt auch nicht;-)


----------



## romen52791 (22. August 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-BMX-FREESTYL...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

Zitat:
vorausgesetzte Körpergröße: mindestens 1,30 m - Sattel und Lenker verstellbar - 2 m Körpergröße und mehr sind kein Problem 

naja dann noch die scheibenbremse   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


http://cgi.ebay.de/SONDERLACKIERTES...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

die felgen
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://cgi.ebay.de/CityBike-Fahrrad...ryZ74470QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

dazu muss man nix mehr sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensHG (22. August 2007)

romen52791 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-BMX-FREESTYL...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Zitat:
> vorausgesetzte Körpergröße: mindestens 1,30 m - Sattel und Lenker verstellbar - 2 m Körpergröße und mehr sind kein Problem
> ...



Na ich hab da schon mal so ein MTB gekauft für einen Jungen... das Rad ist nicht gerade leicht aber gut verarbeitet... es ist auch möglich grössere Menschen drauf fahren zu lassen... Die Sattelstange ist echt lang und auch der Lenker kann sehr weit rausgezogen werden... klar 2 m ist etwas übertrieben...

Ich kann über das Rad nicht meckern das ist sein Geld schon wert... klar kein High End aber schon ganz ordentlich


----------



## insanerider (22. August 2007)

Sash schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn! Der Landser ist (war) ein Groschenroman über Geschichten aus dem 2. Weltkrieg (ich glaube sogar authentische). Also was soll daran rechtes gedöns sein? Auf seinem T-Shirt steht auch nichts rechtes (Sin City) !



Wenn Du auch nur ein einziges dieser Wixblättchen für Armleuchter aufgemacht hättest, wüsstest Du warum ich rechtes Gedöns schrieb. Authentisch war daran höchstens die Verklärung des Krieges..ist übrigens Standardlektüre für jeden strammen Volksgenossen... Ergo, erst informieren, dann rumzetern, gelle?


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. August 2007)

romen52791 schrieb:


> naja dann noch die scheibenbremse


******* ist nur wenn amn die verfehlt und beim Grinden auf den Pegs landet


----------



## fone (23. August 2007)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mhhhh. Nagut. hatte jetzt an Ich-beklebe-mal-ein-anderes-Bike-wien-Specialized gedacht. Gabs ja oft genug. Bild mir irgendwie ein mal ein Rockhopper Hardtail gesehen zu haben.
> Edit: Hier hab ichs gesehen.



nix für ungut, aber wenn du schon auf der specialized seite warst, hätteste zb bei Rockhopper FSR gucken sollen.

absolut lächerlich finde ich allerdings das tatsächlich jemand den typen angeschrieben hat und behauptet. es gäbe kein rockhopper fsr. wie schei&&e manche leute sind, keine verschi&&ene ahnung aber einen auf dicke hose machen und den typen auch noch auf unterstem niveau anmachen.
 
kinder...


----------



## Cyberknut (23. August 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190131072336

Uiuiuiuiui. Lest mal den Auktionstext. Das wäre doch ein sofortiger Kündigungsgrund, oder nicht?


----------



## Schlammcatcher (23. August 2007)

Darf die das überhaupt? Ich mein', das bike gehört ihr doch nicht.
Aber zwischen "dürfen" und "können" ist immer ein weiter Unterschied.

Ich würde kündigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (23. August 2007)

das geht ja wohl garnicht .....armer Kerl.....sollte sich schnellstens eine neue suchen!!

aber
warum parkt er sein Bike vor dem Kleiderschrank......?
Da würde meine Frau auch rebellieren


----------



## TigersClaw (23. August 2007)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Darf die das überhaupt? Ich mein', das bike gehört ihr doch nicht.
> Aber zwischen "dürfen" und "können" ist immer ein weiter Unterschied.
> 
> Ich würde kündigen!



Richtig, da ihr das Bike nicht gehört, darf sie es auch nicht verkaufen. Entweder handelt sich sich gewaltigen Ärger mit ihrem Freund ein, oder mit dem Käufer )


----------



## theLastTemplar (23. August 2007)

Cyberknut schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190131072336
> 
> Uiuiuiuiui. Lest mal den Auktionstext. Das wäre doch ein sofortiger Kündigungsgrund, oder nicht?



lol "er hat keine zeit für mich wegen radln" und "dämpfer im @rsch". jungs einmal drüber nachdenken, wer da was verkauft.


----------



## Enrgy (23. August 2007)

Die Olle braucht Kohle um ihre Babyklamotten kaufen zu können. 
Wenn das Blag nicht von ihm ist - sofort raus da!!


----------



## Grizzly71 (23. August 2007)

1955 war die Welt noch in Ordnung!
Die "Gute" sollte sich das mal zu Herzen nehmen


----------



## Lateralus (23. August 2007)

Ich sage nur SATTELSTÜTZE:
http://cgi.ebay.com/SPECIALIZED-S-W...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HELLNAGEL (23. August 2007)

Was ist hier falsch?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120142051785

Kleiner tipp: Kleingedrucktes beachten!


----------



## Ubi (23. August 2007)

HELLNAGEL schrieb:


> Was ist hier falsch?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120142051785
> 
> Kleiner tipp: Kleingedrucktes beachten!



Na, da wird sich der höchstbietende aber freuen...  Is sowas denn rechtens?


----------



## Enrgy (23. August 2007)

Man kanns ja mal probieren... 

Bei dem Verkäufr müssten nun 10 MAnn von Russisch Inkasso aufkreuzen und die Ware eintreiben...


----------



## Enrgy (23. August 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ich sage nur SATTELSTÜTZE:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SPECIALIZED-S-W...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Solange er die nicht quer einbaut isses doch wurscht, wenn die gewünschte Sattelposition erreicht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. August 2007)

HELLNAGEL schrieb:


> Was ist hier falsch?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120142051785
> 
> Kleiner tipp: Kleingedrucktes beachten!



Ohne Rechtsverdreher zu sein, würde ich mal behaupten, das das eindeutig unter Betrug fällt.


----------



## --hobo-- (23. August 2007)

Ubi schrieb:


> Na, da wird sich der höchstbietende aber freuen...  Is sowas denn rechtens?



Das ist sicherlich rechtens, denn du bist verpflichtet alles in der Auktion zu lesen, wer das nicht tut, hat Pech gehabt, könnte sehr problematisch für den Käufer werden.

Dennoch glaube ich, dass er einen Fernseher versteigert hat, denn 1 Monat später haben beide haben den jeweils anderen nicht negativ bewertet.......das wäre das mindeste, was man tun würde. Denn entweder hat der eine es gechecked und nicht bezahlt oder der andere hat nichts geliefert bzw. nur das Datenblatt.


----------



## Schmittler (23. August 2007)

ach, mein gerede versteht sowieso niemand!  

auf jeden fall muss man diesen behinderten text nirgendwo reinschreiben, das versteht sich von selbst, selbst wenn das auch wahrscheinlich nur die wenigsten leute wissen...


----------



## thaper (23. August 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190131072336&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS

na ihr freund wird kaum böse auf sie sein.. er wird sie hassen.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. August 2007)

thaper schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190131072336&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS
> 
> na ihr freund wird kaum böse auf sie sein.. er wird sie hassen.



Die Auktion wurde abgebrochen, wer fragt sie über den Grund aus?


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. August 2007)

Sie ist rausgeflogen und kommt nicht mehr an das Rad????


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. August 2007)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Sie ist rausgeflogen und kommt nicht mehr an das Rad????



Ich hoffe für sie das sie NUR rausgeflogen ist!


----------



## erkan1984 (24. August 2007)

thaper schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190131072336&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS
> 
> na ihr freund wird kaum böse auf sie sein.. er wird sie hassen.



ich würde ihre Schuh-Sammlung versteigern, mal sehen, wer dann lacht!


----------



## Cyberknut (24. August 2007)

Mal wieder eine innovative Gabelmontage:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...om=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=220143179417&fvi=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cy-baer (24. August 2007)

Ich glaube ich habe den größten ebay-dau der welt gefunden und er heißt:

brenni2007

Wer auf meine Signatur klickt kann sich die Auktion anschauen - hab da einen Laufradsatz verkauft.

Vor Ende der Auktion bekomme ich folgende mail von brenni2007


> hallo
> wie find ich raus wie dieses hinterrad bei mir reinpasst?


Gut das er schreibt was für einen Rahmen er fährt, oder habe ich das missverstanden und es geht ihm um irgendwelche perversen Spielchen.

5 Tage nach Ende der Auktion bekomme ich dann 3 mal folgende mail von ihm


> hallo
> wurde der LRS verkauft?


----------



## thaper (24. August 2007)

Cyberknut schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine innovative Gabelmontage:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...om=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=220143179417&fvi=1


na der kerl wundert sich vermutlich jeden tag warum er nach links fährt, da denkt er sich doch ach vertick ich den müll doch auf ebay und hol mir n rad das gradaus fährt...


----------



## nakNAK (25. August 2007)

die sache mit dem plasma tv ist zu 100% nicht rechtens.


----------



## luxuzz (26. August 2007)

Ok ich hab hier auch mal zwei Sachen.
Allerdings ist eine Sache nicht direkt von Ebay aber vom Bikehändler. Somit nicht böse sein.

"Mein Fundstück des Tages in Ebay
Sie kaufen eine Karte zum "schau nicht weg konzert" am 25.8.07 und können diese karten für 50% des Preises am 27.8.07 erhalten =)"






So, hab gerade ne Email von nem Bikeladen bekommen
Mit den Topsellern überhaupt.
Da ist mir dann dieses Super preisgünstige und rapide gesunkene Bike aufgefallen


----------



## blindcap (26. August 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich rechtens, denn du bist verpflichtet alles in der Auktion zu lesen, wer das nicht tut, hat Pech gehabt, könnte sehr problematisch für den Käufer werden.
> 
> Dennoch glaube ich, dass er einen Fernseher versteigert hat, denn 1 Monat später haben beide haben den jeweils anderen nicht negativ bewertet.......das wäre das mindeste, was man tun würde. Denn entweder hat der eine es gechecked und nicht bezahlt oder der andere hat nichts geliefert bzw. nur das Datenblatt.



bullshit! das ist absolut garnicht rechtens, ich bin zwar grade zu faul die paragraphen rauszusuchen, fällt aber eindeutig unter arglistige täuschung und was weiß ich was.


----------



## underfrange (26. August 2007)

blindcap schrieb:


> bullshit! das ist absolut garnicht rechtens, ich bin zwar grade zu faul die paragraphen rauszusuchen, fällt aber eindeutig unter arglistige täuschung und was weiß ich was.



Das ist echt kraß. stell dir mal vor du hast 1200 gelöhnt und freust dich schon aufs packet und auf einmal liegt n Brief mit nem Datenblatt im Postkasten.......  Wird echt zeit das die schule wieder beginnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (27. August 2007)

achtung augenkrebs
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-F800-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kroiterfee (27. August 2007)

aua... das tut weh...


----------



## theLastTemplar (27. August 2007)

ich habe den typen mit dem plasmafernsehen angeschrieben und nachgefragt. er hats noch gemerkt, nicht bezahlt und ebay eingeschaltet.

und natürlich war die auktion darauf ausgelegt, viel geld für die wertlose bedienungsanleitung zu kassieren und das ist dann definitiv (angekündigter) betrug


----------



## trailjo (27. August 2007)

Fighterbike - das ultimative Eisdielenteil!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fighter-Fahrrad-...ryZ74468QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. August 2007)

wer soll denn da drauf? ist ja 88er rahmenhöhe laut beschreibung


----------



## thaper (27. August 2007)

scho wieder son rahmen der nur beim draufsetzen einfedert...


----------



## fone (27. August 2007)

geiles teil


----------



## Cy-baer (27. August 2007)

Wow sieht das krank aus. Wer fahrt freiwillig mit sowas durch die Stadt?


----------



## proTECT (27. August 2007)

ich


----------



## Cy-baer (27. August 2007)

na dann mal schnell das Sparschwein geplündert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasAS (27. August 2007)

Bin eben bei Ebay USA am rumstöbern und finde folgende nette Zeile:

If you live in Canada Your Postal Service is the Slowest !!

Klick


----------



## Cy-baer (27. August 2007)

Times have changed
Our kids are getting worse
They won't obey their parents
They just want to fart and curse!
Should we blame the government?
Or blame society?
Or should we blame the images on TV?
No, blame Canada
Blame Canada
With all their beady little eyes
And flapping heads so full of lies
Blame Canada
Blame Canada
We need to form a full assault
It's Canada's fault!
Don't blame me
For my son Stan
He saw the damn cartoon
And now he's off to join the Klan!
And my boy Eric once
Had my picture on his shelf
But now when I see him he tells me to **** myself!
Well, blame Canada
Blame Canada
It seems that everything's gone wrong
Since Canada came along
Blame Canada
Blame Canada
They're not even a real country anyway
My son could've been a doctor or a lawyer rich and true,
Instead he burned up like a piggy on the barbecue
Should we blame the matches?
Should we blame the fire?
Or the doctors who allowed him to expire?
heck no!
Blame Canada
Blame Canada
With all their hockey hullabaloo
And that bitch Anne Murray too
Blame Canada
Shame on Canada
For...
The smut we must stop
The trash we must bash
The Laughter and fun
Must all be undone
We must blame them and cause a fuss
Before somebody thinks of blaming uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus!!!!


----------



## HB76 (27. August 2007)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> achtung augenkrebs
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-F800-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




sehr alt kannst noch net sein, und auf triathlonveranstaltungen warst sicher auch noch net


----------



## MaxxTBone (27. August 2007)

HB76 schrieb:


> sehr alt kannst noch net sein, und auf triathlonveranstaltungen warst sicher auch noch net


doch, kann ich beides be-ja-en.


----------



## swiss (27. August 2007)

DasAS schrieb:


> Bin eben bei Ebay USA am rumstöbern ...
> 
> 
> Klick





> No Paypal payment will be accepted for international customers, ONLY international money order in US funds.



So ein Trottel.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (29. August 2007)

Zweimal die vollkommen identischen Räder von zwei verschiedenen Verkäufern:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250157445921&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110164053770&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## Enrgy (29. August 2007)

Na und? Das ist CD-Massenware, davon gibts eben nicht nur eines. Pech für die beiden, daß sie das Teil zur gleichen Zeit anbieten.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (29. August 2007)

Erstaunlicherweise sitzen Klingel, Ständer und Heck-Reflektor genau im gleichen Winkel an der gleichen Stelle, daher meine Verwunderung.


----------



## KingCAZAL (29. August 2007)

stimmt nicht ganz. die eine klingel sitzt etwas anders. ist zum fahrer hingekippt  

lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (29. August 2007)

Geil, Suchbilder! Findet den Unterschied! Wie damals, als wir noch Kinder "waren"!


----------



## Deleted 5247 (29. August 2007)

Außerdem wurde das M400 nicht mit einem XT-Schaltwerk ausgeliefert, somit ist dieses nachträglich angebaut.

Jedoch sitzt der Speichenmagnet bei dem einen Rad auf der linken und beim dem anderen auf der rechten Seite des Vorderrades, allerdings in der gleichen Entfernung vom Ventil, so dass das Vorderrad bei einem Rad verkehrtherum eingebaut ist.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. August 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise sitzen Klingel, Ständer und Heck-Reflektor genau im gleichen Winkel an der gleichen Stelle, daher meine Verwunderung.



Erstaunlicher weise, gibt es Leute die einfach viel zu viel Zeit haben


----------



## Deleted 5247 (29. August 2007)

Oder 'nen gutes Auge.


----------



## B-Ston3D (29. August 2007)

das erste geht bestimmt Ã¼ber 350â¬ weg


----------



## KingCAZAL (29. August 2007)

in der einen pedale ist auch noch ein steinchen aus dem pfälzerwald und an dem anderen rad ist am vorderrad hunde-A-A von einem tschechischen schäferhund  

zuviel zeit hat auch nur der, der hier im forum rumschwirrt  

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vollsortimenter (29. August 2007)

Hier wieder mal ein ganz feines Deutsch: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/CONWAY-Mountainb...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cy-baer (30. August 2007)

wo über ein Dünermo betrieben wierd


----------



## Aceface (3. September 2007)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=66944


----------



## Lahr-Biker (3. September 2007)




----------



## luxuzz (3. September 2007)

lol


----------



## B-Ston3D (3. September 2007)

schade. was wars?


----------



## thaper (3. September 2007)

vater versteigert sohn weil er sich von anderen dingen nicht so gut trennen kann..


----------



## sunboy (3. September 2007)

Für die 300 Euro wollte er sich dann neue Komponenten fürs Bike kaufen


----------



## CarstenKausB (4. September 2007)

Was für Kenner: KLICK

Jruß,

Carsten


----------



## Whiteeagle (4. September 2007)

Ist bestimmt ne Baumarkt Schleuder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (4. September 2007)

Whiteeagle schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt ne Baumarkt Schleuder



wer weiss......  

finde es heraus  

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## luxuzz (4. September 2007)

Ist ja wie bei der Kofferversteigerung vom Flughafen^^
Nur da weißt du wenigstens wie der Koffer aussieht..


----------



## Cy-baer (4. September 2007)

Versteht einer die Beschreibung ????????


> Ein  Guter Rahmen mit einer hinterfederrung net den rahmen fullirahmen .


*HHHÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ???*


----------



## The Floh (5. September 2007)

ein fully Rahmen mit ohne Dämpfung der Fall ist doch klar....


----------



## TigersClaw (6. September 2007)

The Floh schrieb:


> ein fully Rahmen mit ohne Dämpfung der Fall ist doch klar....



Aber ohne den Rahmen, is doch klar


----------



## tayke (6. September 2007)

> Ein Guter Rahmen mit einer hinterfederrung net den rahmen fullirahmen .



Bei einem guten Rahmen mit einer "Hinterfederung" nennt man den Rahmen "Fullyrahmen".


----------



## dkc-live (6. September 2007)

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop....html/XTCsid/9822e981452a4b5518bef99ad8b2a019

is zwar kein ebay aber das gewicht is cool ^^


----------



## crazyeddie (7. September 2007)

ja mein gott, xt is halt kein leichtbau


----------



## luxuzz (7. September 2007)

Xt muss doch stabil sein^^.
Wie sagt man Masse=Stabilität *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (7. September 2007)

wenn die mal auf Drehzahl sind ,dann geht es aber so was von abbbbbbbbb.


----------



## zeitweiser (7. September 2007)

lustisch sprech
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Lx-Kurbe...oryZ9201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## [email protected] (7. September 2007)

Das Kauf Isch Nur Mit Grossem Gelt !


----------



## omaschreck (9. September 2007)

brummbrumm......  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hyper-Crossrad_W...ryZ85081QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## B-Ston3D (9. September 2007)

175 eus..


----------



## omaschreck (9. September 2007)

....wenn ich irgendwann mal das hier  mit dem "ackermopped" von oben kombiniere, möchte ich damit hier hin eine radtour machen............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. September 2007)

Schon allein wegen dem ganzen Text, muß man dahin !


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. September 2007)

Wegen des halben Textes.
(Sorry musste sein)


----------



## biker1967 (10. September 2007)

Hier will jemand den Bietern abverlangen wieviel er noch für das Rad haben will 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Super-cooles-Mou...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Grizzly71 (10. September 2007)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Hier will jemand den Bietern abverlangen wieviel er noch für das Rad haben will
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Super-cooles-Mou...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



na, da wird er wohl enttäuscht werden


----------



## luxuzz (10. September 2007)

Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ebay ihm schreibt, wegen Verkaufsgeschäfte außerhalb des Ebayportales


----------



## Whiteeagle (10. September 2007)

man mÃ¼sste des nun fÃ¼r 51â¬ kaufen, dann sagt er bestimmt das ihn das nicht reicht, aber da es ja ein kaufvertrag ist mÃ¼sste man aufs rad bestehen


----------



## rauschenbär (13. September 2007)

Das wohl grösste, teuerste und schwerste Schutzblech der Welt findet sich in der Kategorie:  Sport > Radsport > Fahrradteile > Schutzbleche

 Artikelnummer: 140156415590	

Besonders klasse auch der vertrauenserweckende, sauber formulierte Hinweis:

_Bitte nicht bieten, wenn du nicht Speiche mit dem Verkäufer durch email oder durch Telefon. Irgendwelche setzten Angebot ohne unsere Ermächtigung werden entfernt_

Nie wieder selber treten und billiger als ein Carbon-Fully.....


----------



## DiSc (13. September 2007)

....eigentlich müßte man sofort zuschlagen und sich das Ding
dann für die angebotenen 3,90 Versandkosten auch zu-
schicken lassen......


----------



## sello (13. September 2007)

Schade wurde gelöscht, was war es denn?


----------



## proTECT (13. September 2007)

sello schrieb:


> Schade wurde gelöscht, was war es denn?



ein traktor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. September 2007)

Bitte die Bilder beachten :kotz:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...36&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1#ebayphotohosting


----------



## underfrange (18. September 2007)

bäh die ist bestimmt 60 und puffmutter


----------



## M!tch (18. September 2007)

das ist ne transe. und hat voll das behaarte kinn.


----------



## B-Ston3D (18. September 2007)

oder ne transe 

edit: shit zu spÄt lol


----------



## Tipo Allegro (18. September 2007)

Wo die/der mit dem Maul näher als 67.93 cm dran war käuft doch eh keine Sau!
:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 
Der Becher gehört in ne Plastiktüte, anschließend verbrannt und dann im Meer versenkt!


----------



## strangeandnice (19. September 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120163335132

Wow, der beste Preis für X.0 Trigger den es wohl jemals geben wird.

Seltsamer Verkäufer, obs da mit rechten Dingen zugeht?


----------



## Enrgy (19. September 2007)

strangeandnice schrieb:


> Seltsamer Verkäufer, obs da mit rechten Dingen zugeht?



Natürlich nicht. 20:27 Uhr verkauft, 20:31 Uhr bewertet. Da hat er sich wohl im Preis vertan (als Sofortkauf reingestellt?) und die Freundin mußte schnell das Teil kaufen, bevor es ein anderer für nen Euro "klaut".


----------



## OmemoO (19. September 2007)

strangeandnice schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120163335132
> 
> 
> 
> Seltsamer Verkäufer, obs da mit rechten Dingen zugeht?



Ich habe bei dem eine XTR DualControl Einheit gekauft und warte seit 2 Wochen schon auf die Ware, jetzt habe ich ihm eine schöne Nachricht mit dem sanften Hinweis auf eine Strafanzeige geschrieben, mal schauen, wie er reagiert, wenn nicht... Ingolstadt ist auch nicht weit... 

ciao,
memo


----------



## da_dude (19. September 2007)

Ich hab was entdeckt, dass passt wie ich finde perfekt zum Titel. EBAY Kurios ...

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/5752/2psooiy5.jpg


Zwei Ps. Nicht schlecht. Da staunen Lance Ulle und Co


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Floh (19. September 2007)

wusstest du noch nicht????
Mein RR hat sogar 6PS... Wenn jemand es haben will bitte PN an mich aber Preis nicht unter 80000â¬  Habt ihr auch auf dem Screenshot bemerkt das Links oben Fahrradrahmen steht aber ein GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger abgebildet ist???? Naja....
Floh


----------



## one.nomad (19. September 2007)

Nicht wirklich kurios, aber bei sowas weiss man nichtmehr, was man von dem verkaeufer halten soll...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=69641&sort=1&cat=27&page=1

"hab die marke vergessen" - vielleicht "SRAM", wie es auf dem blindstopfen steht? Muss nich, waer aber mein tipp... bei der kette von ihm will ich jetzt nich raten muessen...


----------



## luxuzz (19. September 2007)

Die 2 Pferdestärken sind langweilig.
Hättest du lieber mal den Arsch einkreisen müssen wäre besser gekommen 
Aber der Fahrradrahmen ist auch net schlecht


----------



## JoolstheBear (20. September 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/DaBomb-DIRTBIKE-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


hilfäääääääääää




> Mit diesem Rad bist Du der absolute KING auf der Strasse und im Gelände und hast als Radfahrer den Respekt den Du verdienst !!!


----------



## Breezler (20. September 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. 20:27 Uhr verkauft, 20:31 Uhr bewertet. Da hat er sich wohl im Preis vertan (als Sofortkauf reingestellt?) und die Freundin mußte schnell das Teil kaufen, bevor es ein anderer für nen Euro "klaut".



Die Beschreibung gefällt mir auch gut



> Artikelmerkmale - Fahrradteile
> Baugruppe:  Schaltung    Zustand:  --
> Schalthebel    Für Radtyp:  --
> 
> ...


----------



## MaxxTBone (20. September 2007)

strangeandnice schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120163335132
> 
> Wow, der beste Preis für X.0 Trigger den es wohl jemals geben wird.
> 
> Seltsamer Verkäufer, obs da mit rechten Dingen zugeht?



der verkäufer hat die auktion selbst vor gebotsschluß beendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (20. September 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Herrenrad-De...ryZ30753QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
MTB_Herrenrad_Designer Kunst Fahrrad
Es ist ein Designer Rahmenerarbeitung.
Ein mittlerer Rahmenstrebe hinten lings und ein unterer Rahmenstrebe rechts hinten sind bei der Herstellung auserarbeitet und anderweitig verstärkt worden.
18 Gang Shimano Decore- Schaltung
2 x Handbremse vorne und hinten


----------



## Deleted 32658 (20. September 2007)

one.nomad schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich kurios, aber bei sowas weiss man nichtmehr, was man von dem verkaeufer halten soll...
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=69641&sort=1&cat=27&page=1
> 
> "hab die marke vergessen" - vielleicht "SRAM", wie es auf dem blindstopfen steht? Muss nich, waer aber mein tipp... bei der kette von ihm will ich jetzt nich raten muessen...



jo meine anzeige ! 

Ich hab den Stopfen von sram drauf gemacht weil dan hauen die Zwei Ersten Ritzel nicht ab ! 

Der Stopfen war auf einer Sram pc-970  


Und wegen der Kette wenn du lesen könntest würdes du das auch Vertstehen ! Da steht " 
[sie ist in einer sram pg-991 Höhle verpakt ! SIE IST ABER KEINE 991 !!!!!!!!]"  

Manche leute sind echt zu DUMM um zu lesen 

Also nix Kurioses


----------



## Deleted 5247 (20. September 2007)

Für die älteren Semester: http://cgi.ebay.de/Koga-Miyata-Ridg...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Selbst wenn Greg (übrigens nur ein "g" am Ende) Herbold (mit "d" und nicht "t" am Ende) persönlich in den Sattel gefurzt und in die Griffe geschwitzt hätte, würde das Rad nicht 2999,- Euro wert sein.

Außerdem ist vorne keine Shimano V-Brake verbaut und bei der Gabel handelt es sich um eine Manitou 3 (steht übrigens in großen Buchstaben auf selbiger).


----------



## Deleted 32658 (20. September 2007)

du meinst Manit"U"


----------



## Jeru (20. September 2007)

servus leutz,

ich möchte mal auf einen ebay verkäufer hinweisen dessen auktionen mir langsam sehr schleierhaft vorkommen.

hier der link:

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZjonny_cash44

seit fast 2 wochen setzt dieser verkaüfer jeden tag neue gabeln oder frames bei ebay rein wo die auktion immer nur einen tag läuft. heute hat er schon bestimmt der 10te 07er mz sl1 ata reingesetzt. mit fox talas gabeln und specialzied frames ist es das gleiche. 

auch aufgefallen ist mir dass er seit seinem handel mit den gabeln und rahmen keine neuen/positiven berwertungen mehr bekommen hat woraus ich schliesse dass die ersten käufer evtl. noch immer auf ihre ware warten.


gut, will diesen verkäufer jetzt auch nicht direkt als betrüger abstemplen ... aber vorsicht sei geboten


----------



## Deleted 5247 (20. September 2007)

Wer Latex-Ganzköper-Anzüge und Wehrmacht-Ausrüstung verkauft, ist mir sowieso suspekt.


----------



## luxuzz (20. September 2007)

Dir sollte was viel wichtigeres auffallen und zwar das *KEINE* seiner Bewertungen aus Biketeilen zurückgeht. Seine Bilder ausm Inet sind..
Wer da kauft ist selbst schuld...


----------



## fone (21. September 2007)

ein bighit wurde scheinbar geliefert.

die sau! ich glaub niemals (!!!) dass der noch einen neuen demo 9 rahmen in M hat.
wenn ist das ein 8er wie auf dem bild.


----------



## Danny_Jena (21. September 2007)

Das Bighit war aber ein Komplettbike.. nun sind es ja nur Teile. Wobei schon die Beschreibung des Bighit lachhaft ist.



> Eindeutig das beste Bike was ich jeh gefahren habe


und im nächsten Satz


> biete ich es direkt und unbenutzt zum Weiterverkauf an



Naja wer ein Bike verkauft weil es zu geil ist und es ihm nur geklaut werden würde, der kann nicht seriös sein.


----------



## sturmkrähe (21. September 2007)

Verkäufe der letzten 30 Tage (jonny_cash44):

http://cgi6.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...y_cash44&include=0&rows=50&sort=3&completed=1

Ab dem letztem bewerteten Artikel ist inzwischen eine Summe von ca. 18000 Euro aufgelaufen, mal sehen, wie lange Ebay ihn noch machen lässt...

...den Leuten, die bei diesen Auktionen mitbieten ist sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inkululeko (21. September 2007)

> Eindeutig das beste Bike was ich jeh gefahren habe
> 
> biete ich es direkt und unbenutzt zum Weiterverkauf an



Er kann ja sooo viel erzählen über die Fahreigenschaften des unbenutzen Bikes....


----------



## biker1967 (23. September 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Mon...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Da hat wohl einer sehr üble Laune 
Wie sieht denn ein Dienstag-Rad aus?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. September 2007)

biker1967 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Mon...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Da hat wohl einer sehr üble Laune
> Wie sieht denn ein Dienstag-Rad aus?



Wenn ich in einem Ort mit dem Namen Bruchmühlbach-Miesau wohnen würde, hätte ich auch ständig schlechte Laune


----------



## Schrauber (23. September 2007)

Jeru schrieb:


> servus leutz,
> 
> ich möchte mal auf einen ebay verkäufer hinweisen dessen auktionen mir langsam sehr schleierhaft vorkommen.
> 
> ...



Mitgliedschaft beendet.


----------



## freak91 (23. September 2007)

Schrauber schrieb:


> Mitgliedschaft beendet.



Wiso wohl


----------



## janisj (23. September 2007)

www.ebay.de

Hinweis: âKein angemeldetes eBay-Mitgliedâ kann bedeuten, dass das Mitglied entweder selbst die Mitgliedschaft gekÃ¼ndigt hat oder die Mitgliedschaft von eBay aufgehoben wurde. So kann beispielsweise die Mitgliedschaft eines Mitglieds, dessen korrekte Kontaktdaten nicht mehr bei uns gespeichert sind, gesperrt werden, bis die neuen Kontaktdaten eingegeben sind. In diesem Fall wird das Mitglied als âkein angemeldetes eBay-Mitgliedâ angezeigt und kann daher bei eBay nicht kaufen oder verkaufen.


----------



## Schrauber (23. September 2007)

sturmkrähe schrieb:


> Verkäufe der letzten 30 Tage (jonny_cash44):
> 
> http://cgi6.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...y_cash44&include=0&rows=50&sort=3&completed=1
> 
> ....



Funktion nicht verfügbar
Es können keine Suchergebnisse zusammengestellt werden, weil dieses Verkäuferkonto aufgehoben wurde. Wir möchten uns für alle entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen. 

Heute morgen waren es noch 5 Angebote.


----------



## omaschreck (23. September 2007)

JoolstheBear schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/DaBomb-DIRTBIKE-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> hilfäääääääääää



....biken ist KRIEG


----------



## underfrange (24. September 2007)

biker1967 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Mon...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Da hat wohl einer sehr üble Laune
> Wie sieht denn ein Dienstag-Rad aus?



wenigstens ein aktuelles Foto das er drinn hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underfrange (24. September 2007)

omaschreck schrieb:


> ....biken ist KRIEG



Mit diesem Rad bist Du der absolute KING auf der Strasse und im Gelände und hast als Radfahrer den Respekt den Du verdienst !!!
 Will sich das jemand als signatur eintragen??


----------



## hammerbusch (24. September 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Scott-Expert...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

Mit "Ektztra Lakirung FLIPFLOP Mit farbe grün,vialet,gelb,"


----------



## TigersClaw (24. September 2007)

hammerbusch schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Scott-Expert...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Mit "Ektztra Lakirung FLIPFLOP Mit farbe grün,vialet,gelb,"



Zitat: ...sorgt ein ISCG-Dämpfer im hinteren Bereich für Ruhe im Fahrwerk..

Den hat er aber gut versteckt, möglicherweise überlackiert? )


----------



## fone (24. September 2007)

die ganzen technische angaben da unten gehören nicht zu dem rad.
nitrous, steckachsen, 180mm etc. ...


----------



## Skaarjhunter (24. September 2007)

jopp ... spätestens beim schaltwerk sollte auffallen dass sram und shimano nix gemein haben ...


Gruß FLO


----------



## KP-99 (24. September 2007)

Hier bietet ein angeblich privater Verkäufer aus der Schweiz neue Scott-Bikes im Gesamtwert von mehr als *30.000Euro *an, z.B.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Ransom-limited-Neu-Gr-M-2007_W0QQitemZ190153915826QQihZ009QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

oder

http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Ransom-30-Neu-Gr-S-2006_W0QQitemZ190153913937QQihZ009QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
usw.

Insgesamt habe ich schon 14 neue Scott-Bikes gezählt....

Klar, privater Verkäufer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (24. September 2007)

Naja, immerhin gibt er selber an Bezahlung bei Abholung........ also hat er wohl nur vergessen sich einen Gewerblichen Account zu machen.


----------



## KP-99 (24. September 2007)

Naja, hast recht, Garantie gibts ja auch dazu......
Dachte nur, das Ebay sehr genau auf Details wie gewerblich und privat achtet.......


----------



## Schrauber (24. September 2007)

KP-99 schrieb:


> Naja, hast recht, Garantie gibts ja auch dazu......
> Dachte nur, das Ebay sehr genau auf Details wie gewerblich und privat achtet.......



Dafür sorgt schon das Finanzamt, gib mal "ebay Finanzamt" oder "x-pider" bei google ein. Durch den Verkauf bei ebay hinterlässt du einen Datenfriedhof!


----------



## biker1967 (24. September 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Super...ryZ30745QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD4VQQcmdZViewItem

Schaut euch mal die techn. Beschreibung an. Bremse hinten eine Digitalschallplatte    obwohl ne HS33 drauf is


----------



## Luxus-Chris (24. September 2007)

biker1967 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Super...ryZ30745QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD4VQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Schaut euch mal die techn. Beschreibung an. Bremse hinten eine Digitalschallplatte    obwohl ne HS33 drauf is



Auweia...wie kann man auf sowas bieten    
Aber der Käufer tut mir schon irgendwie Leid


----------



## MaxxTBone (26. September 2007)

mal wieder was aus der rubrik sex sells...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Silly (26. September 2007)

na ist das widerlich...


----------



## tbird (26. September 2007)

...das schreckt schon eher ab als dass es verkaufsfördernd wirkt


----------



## rauschenbär (26. September 2007)

Bild 5 ist das Beste: http://i17.ebayimg.com/07/i/000/b6/cf/ebd0_12.JPG

Der Text lässt auch auf einen echten Profi schliessen: "in Militäroptik grün *angesprüchtes *- 26er Mountainbike. Echt cool !  " 

So so...


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. September 2007)

schade, dass der vorbau blau ist. macht die ganze angesprüchte militähr-optiehk kaputt  wollte gerade bieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (26. September 2007)

naja, vorbau würd ich das bei der nicht nennen


----------



## Grizzly71 (26. September 2007)

fone schrieb:


> naja, vorbau würd ich das bei der nicht nennen



ich auch nicht


----------



## Exekuhtot (26. September 2007)

Ich bin Blind.....................


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. September 2007)

es gibt auch Spinner die darauf stehen es kaufen und dann im Keller den Sattel ablecken und so Sachen.....


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. September 2007)

fone schrieb:


> naja, vorbau würd ich das bei der nicht nennen



barends?


----------



## Aceface (26. September 2007)

schläuche?


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. September 2007)

Aceface schrieb:


> schläuche?


----------



## luxuzz (26. September 2007)

Selbst ein Mantel hat eine bessere Haltung als die Zipfel...


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. September 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Selbst ein Mantel hat eine bessere Haltung als die Zipfel...



vielleicht sammeln wir alle und kaufen der tante eine flasche pannenmilch und eine sks airgun mit 4 kartuschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrsing (26. September 2007)

eh, es gab doch bestimmt schon 3 Ebay-Verkäufe mit genau dieser Frau, soon Gesicht, soon Körper, das vergisst man nicht :kotz:  

die ham aber anscheindend viele Bikes zu verkaufen


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. September 2007)

dann guck dir die rosthaufen mal an. die haben die dinger aus dem altmetall-container geklaut. mehr wert hat dieser schrott nicht!!!!


----------



## Büscherammler (26. September 2007)

Buaaah, beinah wär mir mein Frühstück hochgekommen!


----------



## Bick (26. September 2007)

Fensterleder-Alarm!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donpope (26. September 2007)

die kette ist auch schon ganz schön durchegnudelt, ähnlich wie die ALTE
die kennen wir ja schon


----------



## donpope (26. September 2007)

der käufername ist programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (26. September 2007)

ich zitiere aus der verkaufsbeschreibung:

......... Außerdem ist der Ständer abgebrochen - aber das ist ja Kleinkram.......

gott sei dank ist der "ständer" abgebrochen. sonst müsste man ihn wahrscheinlich noch benutzen und das ist bei der tante nicht wirklich ratsam  :kotz:


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. September 2007)

die kategorie des HERCULES bike mit der "ultraseltenen 5 gang torpedoschaltung" ist auch der hammer

Sport > Radsport > Fahrräder > Mountainbikes > Vollgefedert


----------



## Dr.Dos (26. September 2007)

Ruf doch mal bitte einer bei der Tante unter 0172/4500743 an.


----------



## Grizzly71 (26. September 2007)

ja klar.....eine anhängerkupplung 
....ein schelm wer hier was anderes vermutet


----------



## Grizzly71 (26. September 2007)

Dr.Dos schrieb:


> Ruf doch mal bitte einer bei der Tante unter 0172/4500743 an.



das übernimmst du .....als Dr. 
du weist ja " fragen sie ihren arzt oder apotheker"


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. September 2007)

ich habe ja schon viele hängetitten und eklige weiber gesehen, aber checkt mal bitte die anderen artikel und bilder des verkäufers. insbesondere die ford anhängerkupplung und die bambi halskette --> nippelalarm


----------



## Wozee (26. September 2007)

Ich sag nur schachbrett


----------



## donpope (26. September 2007)

ist zwar kein fahrrad...

...
Mein Sohn ist gross , schwer , schüchtern und hat ein gutes Herz , aber leider zu bloed/faul eine Schwiegertochter zu suchen/finden .

Unser Sohn : 21 Jahre , 175cm, dunkelblondes kurzes Haar , Übergewicht , Haus , Garten , Auto , Jacht ,

Hobby : PC , Arbeiten , Reisen , Essen ,

Deine Schwiegereltern ,

Mutter : Fleißig , freundlich , nett und lieb sogar nach über 30 Jahren Ehe mit mir , den Filou ,a.38 .

Vater :  Arbeitslos und faul und noch (un)vermögend auf der suche nach der Schwiegertochter 

und immer auf der suche nach der Million Euro .

Alle Angaben sind ohne Garantie . Das Fahrzeug wird natürlich ,ohne Garantie auf alles oder sonstiges verkauft .


----------



## fone (26. September 2007)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> barends?





Aceface schrieb:


> schläuche?





luxuzz schrieb:


> Selbst ein Mantel hat eine bessere Haltung als die Zipfel...





KingCAZAL schrieb:


> vielleicht sammeln wir alle und kaufen der tante eine flasche pannenmilch und eine sks airgun mit 4 kartuschen





Bick schrieb:


> Fensterleder-Alarm!!!!!!!!!



hahaha


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (26. September 2007)

Hier hat einer den vollen Durchblick beim Gabeleinbauen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=1&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

Gruß

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (26. September 2007)

Krasse Gabel :
"Einsatzbereiche: DH, Enduro, Dirt, Dual, CC"


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. September 2007)

Wozee schrieb:


> Ich sag nur schachbrett



aber eines muss ich ja doch zu der verteidigung der guten dame sagen. die hat bei jedem artikel ein anderes mode-highlight an. vermutlich stammt dieses auch aus der rathausauflösung


----------



## Grizzly71 (26. September 2007)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> aber eines muss ich ja doch zu der verteidigung der guten dame sagen. die hat bei jedem artikel ein anderes mode-highlight an. vermutlich stammt dieses auch aus der rathausauflösung



 - Germanys next Topmodel - 

die hat bestimmt so einen richtig fiesen Typ als Mann. Wenn der rauskriegt was wir von seiner "Holden" halten dann sind wir alle fällig


----------



## stahl79 (26. September 2007)

sturmkrähe schrieb:


> Verkäufe der letzten 30 Tage (jonny_cash44):
> 
> http://cgi6.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...y_cash44&include=0&rows=50&sort=3&completed=1
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich hoffe mir ist noch zu helfen, habe am 18.09. einen Artikel bei jonny_cash44 bzw. Robert Goegge gekauft. Habe natürlich auch das Geld überwiesen. Seit dem habe ich von ihm nichts mehr gehört und natürlich auch nicht den Artikel erhalten. Jetzt ist er abgemeldet, was kann man da machen???

Auf diesem Weg versuche ich nun Leute zu finden, denen es genau so ergangen ist wie mir. Außerdem frage ich mich, seit wann und in welchem Umfang er Leute betrogen hat. Wie kommt die Summe von 18000  zustande, woher wisst ihr das, und vorallem warum hat ebay den nicht sofort gesperrt.

Ich wäre dankbar für irgendwelche Informationen.


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. September 2007)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> - Germanys next Topmodel -
> 
> die hat bestimmt so einen richtig fiesen Typ als Mann. Wenn der rauskriegt was wir von seiner "Holden" halten dann sind wir alle fällig



so schlecht ist die ja gar nicht. lächelt und hat schöne beine


----------



## B-Ston3D (26. September 2007)

@stahl79
zeig den typen an! nimm kopien von der mail, die du nach kaufabwicklung bekommen hast usw.  (zum nachweiß) mit zur polizei. die haben oft mit ebaybetrügern zu tun und haben da schon extra ein blatt zum ausfüllen usw.
die arbeiten dann mit ebay und der bank zusammen und ermittelt den namen, den du warscheinlich eh schon hast.    
schwierig wirds, wenn er bei ebay und bei der bank unter falschem namen angemeldet ist. (unwahrscheinlich)
du wirst mit sicherheit nicht der erste sein, der den typen anzeigt.


----------



## luxuzz (26. September 2007)

und ohne Anzeige gibt es keine Kohle.
Also Anzeigen, dahinter hängen und nächstes mal vorsichtiger sein[per Nachname bestellen z.B  ]


----------



## Smourock17 (26. September 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=220152365673&category0=&fvi=1

HRRR HRRR HRRR geil *spritz*


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. September 2007)

ihr solltet mal hierzu ein lustiges experiment machen.

schaut euch mal den counter an und drückt mal alle paar sekunden auf die funktionstaste F5 (Apfel + R bei Mac) um einen refresh zu machen. dann schaut euch nochmal den counter an. soviel besucher hätte ich auch gerne mal bei meinen auktionen. aber mir fehlt so eine lady


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B-Ston3D (26. September 2007)

ach ja, war gerade beim mitdachessen, als ich das pic gesehen habe. 






das war knapp


----------



## HypnoKröte (26. September 2007)

Ist wohl im kommen 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Oldsmobile-Limou...ryZ29750QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## biker1967 (27. September 2007)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=220152365673&category0=&fvi=1
> 
> HRRR HRRR HRRR geil *spritz*



der hat noch weitere Bikes mit der geilen Tante. Unbedingt reinschauen


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. September 2007)

Das Bild ist auch ....


----------



## [email protected] (27. September 2007)

Ich bekomm grad total Bock auf nen Hähnchendöner !


----------



## luxuzz (27. September 2007)

Eigentlich müsste soetwas verboten sein bei ebay[das mein ich im ernst]..
Das ist widerliche pornographie.. kann er dann nicht wenigstens ein "ebaymodel" nehmen.
Im ernst soetwas gibt es wirklich, bekannte von mir darf sich nun als ebaymodel schmücken..
Denn soetwas ist doch echt abartig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (28. September 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste soetwas verboten sein bei ebay[das mein ich im ernst]..
> Das ist widerliche pornographie.. kann er dann nicht wenigstens ein "ebaymodel" nehmen.
> Im ernst soetwas gibt es wirklich, bekannte von mir darf sich nun als ebaymodel schmücken..
> Denn soetwas ist doch echt abartig...



nein....das darf nicht verboten werden. Sonst wird es uns nämlich langweilig!

Gib uns doch mal einen Link eines Top-Ebay-Modells, also deiner Bekannten


----------



## fone (28. September 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste soetwas verboten sein bei ebay[das mein ich im ernst]..
> Das ist widerliche pornographie.. kann er dann nicht wenigstens ein "ebaymodel" nehmen.
> Im ernst soetwas gibt es wirklich, bekannte von mir darf sich nun als ebaymodel schmücken..
> Denn soetwas ist doch echt abartig...



naja, pornographie ist das ja nicht direkt.

und wenn, dann wärs mit einem hübschen mädel immer noch pornographie, schöne(re) pornographie, aber pornographie. 
Bombe (is nur für den CIA, ham die auch was zu lesen).


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. September 2007)

Hier mal wieder ein schönes Beispiel für gutes Deutsch!


----------



## B-Ston3D (30. September 2007)

Schnell Spanners, reifen sind Poreuss!aber noch OK!!

ich hau mich weg


----------



## romen52791 (1. Oktober 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein schönes Beispiel für gutes Deutsch!




Frage:  	Hallo, kann man dieses Mountainbike auch zum Downhill-fahren verwenden? Es sieht sehr stabil aus. Und wie schaut es mit dem Konusspiel aus? Vielen Dank für die Antwort. golfman16v 	30.09.07

Antwort:  	Hallo ( Es sieht sehr stabil aus ) ist auch!!,das bike ist TOP Downhill geht auh sicher !,alles ist ALU bei den Bike,Konuspiel nicht das ich wüeste ist TOP MFG.!


----------



## luxuzz (1. Oktober 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHA 
Ich hau mich weg, wie geil


----------



## underfrange (1. Oktober 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein schönes Beispiel für gutes Deutsch!



Hab Ihn mal gefragt wie sich das Rad Downhill fährt. Mal auf die Antwort gespannt.


----------



## kingberger (1. Oktober 2007)

Und übrigens: 

*Das Bike ist Scheibenbremsen Ready!*

Diese Auktion is echt nen Knaller...


----------



## luxuzz (1. Oktober 2007)

romen52791 schrieb:


> Frage:  	Hallo, kann man dieses Mountainbike auch zum Downhill-fahren verwenden? .... Vielen Dank für die Antwort. golfman16v 	30.09.07
> 
> Antwort:  	...Das bike ist TOP Downhill geht auh sicher !,alles ist ALU bei den Bike...TOP MFG.!





underfrange schrieb:


> Hab Ihn mal gefragt wie sich das Rad Downhill fährt. Mal auf die Antwort gespannt.



Was fällt dir auf ?
Frage wurde bereits gestellt und beantwortert 
Trotzdem der hammer typ


----------



## erkan1984 (1. Oktober 2007)

das einzige was mir an der Auktion weh tut, ist die arme Sau, die mal 900â¬ dafÃ¼r bezahlt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (2. Oktober 2007)

Der Thread oder besser gesagt die Leute die für den ganzen Stoff hier sorgen hätten mal en Ehrenpreis verdient.



"Hallo biette ein MTB von der Firma HM!.."
...
"Das MTB hat das ensprechenden Gepraucht spüren ist aber seit 1Jahr nicht mehr gefahren,reifen sind Poreuss!aber noch OK!!."


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Fred ist so ziemlich das beste was es bei MTB News gibt.
Man hat immer was zu lachen   
Einfach weiter reinhauen ,es macht einfach Spaß hier mitzulesen.
Meine tägliche Pflichtlektüre


----------



## Hopi (3. Oktober 2007)

Sex sales  :kotz: 


http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike_W0Q...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Und nur für Selbstabholer  ieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee dann muss man die alte auch noch Live erleben


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Oktober 2007)

wuhaaaaaaaa die alte ist ja echt mal krass..... das rad würd ich ja nichtmal mehr nach nem sagrotanbad anpacken


----------



## SmithWesson (4. Oktober 2007)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> wuhaaaaaaaa die alte ist ja echt mal krass..... das rad würd ich ja nichtmal mehr nach nem sagrotanbad anpacken



ja die alte kann dir noch was beibringen


----------



## The Passenger (4. Oktober 2007)

Die Beschreibung und die Bilder sind echt der Hammer:

http://cgi.ebay.de/hinterrad_W0QQit...ryZ81669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## funky sportsman (4. Oktober 2007)

Poweratome, ich werf mich weg


----------



## pfalz (4. Oktober 2007)

JETZT weiß ich endlich, wie so ein Hinterrad läuft...


----------



## hai-nik (4. Oktober 2007)

wieder ein beitrag zur deutschen rechtschreibung
http://cgi.ebay.de/Kenda-Reifen-ink...ryZ81669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windchill (5. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sex sales  :kotz:
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike_W0Q...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...




Da stehen aber noch einige Fahrräder in der Garage.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> dann muss man die alte auch noch Live erleben



...die kannste wahrscheinlich abends live auffer Reeperbahn sehen...:kotz:


----------



## proTECT (6. Oktober 2007)

ja wenns da brennt leiht sie der feuerwehr ihre schläuche :kotz:


----------



## thaper (6. Oktober 2007)

omg lol


----------



## [email protected] (6. Oktober 2007)

proTECT schrieb:


> ja wenns da brennt leiht sie der feuerwehr ihre *schläuche*......



Wenn da noch was drinne wäre, würd's vielleicht was bringen.......


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Oktober 2007)

"Unsere" Freundin hat neue Bilder drin!  


Aber eine Bikeauktion auch ganz ohne sie....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. Oktober 2007)

das geile Stück :kotz:


----------



## Hopi (8. Oktober 2007)

1. frage im mich echt wo die, die ganzen Bikes klar machen 
2. frage ich mich was die im Winter machen  


vorallem habe ich das gefühl die zeigt immer mehr, wo soll das enden


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> 1. frage im mich echt wo die, die ganzen Bikes klar machen



Bei Fundbüro-Versteigerungen, steht doch da. Ich hab auf die Art und Weise selbst schon paar schöne Schnäppchen gemacht.


----------



## zeitweiser (8. Oktober 2007)

Versandkosten günstisch
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200158527529&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## da_dude (8. Oktober 2007)




----------



## luxuzz (8. Oktober 2007)

Frage: 	Beim Versand ist doch sicher das Komma falsch. Muss hoffentlich 5,50 euro heissen?	02.10.07
Antwort: 	Sorry, Versandkosten natürlich nur 5,50 EUR !!!!!! Schorsch


----------



## da_dude (8. Oktober 2007)

Und am Ende verklagt er euch ^^


----------



## Mountain77 (9. Oktober 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Droessiger-Freer...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Dieses sogenannte Vorführrad ist doch wohl eine Frechheit! Alles Zeug ohne Sinn und Verstand drangeschustert... aber wers mag.


----------



## omaschreck (9. Oktober 2007)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Droessiger-Freer...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> Dieses sogenannte Vorführrad ist doch wohl eine Frechheit! Alles Zeug ohne Sinn und Verstand drangeschustert... aber wers mag.




liest sich wie zusammengekehrten überreste von kundenumbauten


----------



## Mountain77 (9. Oktober 2007)

x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (9. Oktober 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Super...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem  

die restlichen Bikes sind genauso oder sogar noch schlimmer zusammengeschustert... oder einfach Oldies. Was ja nicht unbedingt schlimm ist, aber die Angaben sind einfach großkotzig...edel bestückt etc.


----------



## pfalz (9. Oktober 2007)

27-Gang Shimano mit 8-fach Zahnkranz--Coooool!


----------



## godshavedaqueen (9. Oktober 2007)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=72771


----------



## jahjahfrinkx (9. Oktober 2007)

Immer gut aufpassen was man bei Ebay kauft!!! Gibt viele abzieher!!

http://www.hanf-spiel.de/?ID=92249  50% der Einnahmen kommen armen Kindern in Afrika zugute!! Also schön draufklicken


----------



## luxuzz (10. Oktober 2007)

Des ganze soll hier nicht für solch einen Müll genutzt werden.
und das mit der 36 ist auch nicht der Kurios...


----------



## Enrgy (10. Oktober 2007)

pfalz schrieb:


> 27-Gang Shimano mit 8-fach Zahnkranz--Coooool!



Du musst schon genauer lesen: 27Gang können Schalthebel und Schaltwerk/Umwerfer, nur die Kassette ist 8fach...also nix mit "sehr verdächtig"...


----------



## M!tch (10. Oktober 2007)

9-fach schalthebel funktionieren nicht mit 8-fach kassetten.


----------



## romen52791 (10. Oktober 2007)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Super...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> die restlichen Bikes sind genauso oder sogar noch schlimmer zusammengeschustert... oder einfach Oldies. Was ja nicht unbedingt schlimm ist, aber die Angaben sind einfach großkotzig...edel bestückt etc.





"Das Schaltverhalten ist orbitant gut und sucht Seinesgleichen im High -End Bereich jenseits der 3000 Euro Klasse"

alles klar


----------



## Der böse Wolf (10. Oktober 2007)

romen52791 schrieb:


> "Das Schaltverhalten ist orbitant gut und sucht Seinesgleichen im High -End Bereich jenseits der 3000 Euro Klasse"
> 
> alles klar



Die Schaltung muß ja auch blind funktionieren, weil mit Augen auf kann man das Bike ja kaum fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrsing (10. Oktober 2007)

> die restlichen Bikes sind genauso oder sogar noch schlimmer zusammengeschustert



irgendwie ein bißchen so als ob einer alle geklauten bikes und teile der letzten 2 Jahre "remixed" hat


----------



## hooliemoolie (10. Oktober 2007)

jahjahfrinkx schrieb:


> Immer gut aufpassen was man bei Ebay kauft!!! Gibt viele abzieher!!
> 
> http://www.hanf-spiel.de/?ID=92249  50% der Einnahmen kommen armen Kindern in Afrika zugute!! Also schön draufklicken



 ne der frinkx... auch son Hanffarmer


----------



## KingCAZAL (11. Oktober 2007)

zwar keine ebay kuriosität, aber ein beispiel für unser tante mit den feuerwehrschlauchtitten mit den fahrrädern aus dem rathaus was man wirklich unter "sex sells" versteht  

hübsch

wer diesen thread noch nicht gelesen hat oder nicht weiss was ich meine dann einfach ein paar seiten zurück blättern 

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2007)

Genau, bei der schaut man doch eher mal was es neues gibt  obwohl die mit dem outfit auch etwas Nuttig wirkt


----------



## speedy_j (11. Oktober 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Des ganze soll hier nicht für solch einen Müll genutzt werden.
> und das mit der 36 ist auch nicht der Kurios...



aber die gabel sollte eher sehr deutlich als defekt angepriesen werden.
mit nem haarriss am ausfallende ist nicht unbedingt zu spaßen.


----------



## schimmler (11. Oktober 2007)

hab heute mal nach neuen fussballschuhen ausschau gehalten, da ist mir gleich dieses prachtexemplar ins auge gefallen

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fussballschuhe-v...ryZ81525QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrauber (11. Oktober 2007)

schimmler schrieb:


> ....http://cgi.ebay.de/Fussballschuhe-v...ryZ81525QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hey, das waren meine ersten MTB Schuhe! Die sind bestimmt 15 Jahre alt.


----------



## luxuzz (11. Oktober 2007)

Mal sehen was er antwortet, habe ihn auf sein Fehler hingewiesen.
Meißtens bezeichnen einen die Leute ja noch als unwissend oder als Idiot....
Es gibt ja noch weit aus größere "Fehler"...


----------



## fone (11. Oktober 2007)

wie geil


----------



## wildbiker (11. Oktober 2007)

Was issen des fürn verkorkstes Teil, sieht ja grausig aus:kotz:

http://cgi.ebay.de/VOTEC-T5-Classic...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## B-Ston3D (11. Oktober 2007)

lol, rahmengröße 54cm
"Das Votec-Rad war ein Geschenk für meine Tochter, die leider nie mit em Fahrrad fährt"
entweder ist das bike zu groß oder ihr ist das rad schlicht zu hässlich


----------



## KingCAZAL (11. Oktober 2007)

wieder mal so ein dämpfer-mit-sattelstützen-lockout-fetischist


----------



## M!tch (11. Oktober 2007)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> zwar keine ebay kuriosität, aber ein beispiel für unser tante mit den feuerwehrschlauchtitten mit den fahrrädern aus dem rathaus was man wirklich unter "sex sells" versteht
> 
> hübsch
> 
> ...



das grammophon ist ja noch der langweilige teil. der verkäufer hat auch zwei miss sixty lederhosen im angebot.


----------



## KingCAZAL (11. Oktober 2007)

ach du schande. wieso sagst du mir das jetzt erst. nicht nur dass die frau ein super nices gesicht hat, die hat auch die figur einer göttin. die lady ist ja bombe!!!! *sabber*


----------



## fone (12. Oktober 2007)

hmm, naja...


----------



## omaschreck (12. Oktober 2007)

hmmm.......schade dasses die hose und das grammophon nur ohne deko gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (12. Oktober 2007)

Nicht Ebay, aber auch irgendwie kurios fÃ¼r einen "HÃ¤ndler":

Aus dem Canyon Sparbuch, Seite 33, rechts unten, das Torque FR7.0:

auch als EinzelstÃ¼ck Serienaustattung und *kleineren
LackschÃ¤den und einer kleinen Beule*
Art.-Nr. .: 971703 nur 1 x in GrÃ¶Ãe L
statt Â¤ 1.699,â jetzt nur Â¤ 1449,â

Dann mal viel SpaÃ damit


----------



## elsepe (12. Oktober 2007)

grad gesehen 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ein-echtes-UNIKA...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

sieht schon etwas krude aus oder rede ich da abfällig über feinstes handwerk^^


----------



## Hopi (12. Oktober 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Mountenb...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Text lesen und man beachte das Körbchen


----------



## underfrange (13. Oktober 2007)

Da kannste dann so nen kleinen Pinscher reintun und mit auf die Tour nehemen. Hab ich schon öfter bei so Rentnern gesehen


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (13. Oktober 2007)

elsepe schrieb:


> grad gesehen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ein-echtes-UNIKA...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> sieht schon etwas krude aus oder rede ich da abfällig über feinstes handwerk^^



Schaut mal die geilen Lenkerhörnchen an:

http://i9.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/bc/8c/e585_1.JPG

Ist das nicht der Wahnsinn?


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (13. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Mountenb...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> Text lesen und man beachte das Körbchen



Zitat:
"Tretlager hinten habe ich ausgebaut aber die Kugeln verloren." Zitat Ende

Frage: Gibt es auch ein vorderes Tretlager? Wir fährt sich ein Bike mit einem Tretlager vorn und einem hinten?


----------



## funky sportsman (13. Oktober 2007)

@schrankwandbiker: der Vater von meinem Kumpel hat eine ähnliche Hörnchnchenkonstruktion, der hat allerdings extreme Probleme mit den Handgelenken und für ihn passt es so am besten. 

Aber zum Verkauf von einem bike würde ich so etwas schon wegbauen......


----------



## HgButtentee (13. Oktober 2007)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> Frage: Gibt es auch ein vorderes Tretlager? Wir fährt sich ein Bike mit einem Tretlager vorn und einem hinten?



Na, bei einem Tandem soll es ganz ok sein


----------



## Enrgy (13. Oktober 2007)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> Schaut mal die geilen Lenkerhörnchen an:
> 
> http://i9.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/bc/8c/e585_1.JPG
> 
> Ist das nicht der Wahnsinn?



Eine etwas abgeschwächte Version gab es Anfangs der 90er auch vom damals Kult-Hersteller Syncros. Ich hab die selber 8 Jahre gefahren und fand das sehr angenehm, eine kurze Abstützung auch hinter dem Lenker zu haben. 

Diese hier schießen jedoch mit ihrer "Wellnesfunktion" über das Ziel hinaus und man wird sich im Wiegetritt ordentlich die Knie anstoßen. 
Wahrscheinlich ist jedoch der Fahrer des Rades nie in eine solche Position gekommen, in Coesfeld ist alles bretteben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwild (13. Oktober 2007)

Ist das so kultig?

Kann natürlich sein, dass irgendwelche Liebhaber voll drauf abfahren, aber ich finde die Teile weder schön, noch praktisch.


----------



## funky sportsman (13. Oktober 2007)

ich find die Dinger höchstens überteuert


----------



## Hellspawn (14. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Ist das so kultig?
> 
> Kann natürlich sein, dass irgendwelche Liebhaber voll drauf abfahren, aber ich finde die Teile weder schön, noch praktisch.



ja, sind sie. Natürlich schon recht teuer hier, hat ja auch noch keiner drauf geboten, aber über 100Eur würden sie locker bringen, wenn man sie ab 1Eur rein setzt.


----------



## gurkenfolie (14. Oktober 2007)

wenn ich mir die preise für das plastezeug ala X0 ankucke, finde ich die dinger nicht zu teuer.


----------



## fone (15. Oktober 2007)

elsepe schrieb:


> grad gesehen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ein-echtes-UNIKA...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> sieht schon etwas krude aus oder rede ich da abfällig über feinstes handwerk^^



find ich geil, carbon-matte oder carbon-look-aufkleber einmal ums rohr gewickelt -> "Sandwich-Bauweise" 

"Ich verkaufe das Rad, weil es leider in den letzten Monaten nur noch im Keller stand."  
genau... monate... is klar


----------



## luxuzz (15. Oktober 2007)

Aufgrund dieser Arbeitszeit liegt der Preis im vierstelligen Bereich.
Deshalb hatte er kein Geld auch nur ein qualitäts Part ranzuklatschen. Schon klar 

Hier auch mal ein kleiner widerspruch, auch wenns nicht direkt ein "bike"

...Die komplette Gabel, Rahmen, (auser Heckrahmen) sind nach Meinung der Fachwerkstatt iO....
Defekt sind folgende Teile: ..Heckrahmen minimal nachrechts verdreht...
...Fazit: Das Mo. ist sofort Einsatzbereit nach richten der Vorderradfelge, befestigen der rechten Fußraste, einem neuen Lenker, u. der Schelle an der Bremsarmatur. Also ein preiswertes Fahrzeug für jeden Neueinsteiger oder Liebhaber der Preiswert fahren möchte u. auf Kratzer u. einer kleinen Delle am Tank keinen Wert legt....

Logisch 

Honda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (15. Oktober 2007)

vor allem vierstellig, is ja wahnsinn! 
aber mit der ausstattung (schöner mix aus XT DX LX) hat das marin damals sicher über 2000 DM gekostet.


----------



## GlanDas (15. Oktober 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/VOITL-ML-VI_W0QQ...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Geile beschreibung


----------



## The Floh (15. Oktober 2007)

vorallem so ausführlich...^^


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Oktober 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/VOITL-ML-VI_W0QQ...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Geile beschreibung



Fällt das nicht schon fast unter arglistige Täuschung? Angeblich keine Scheibenbremsen, aber auf dem Foto sind Scheiben zu sehen. Oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## g-star79 (15. Oktober 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/VOITL-ML-VI_W0QQ...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Geile beschreibung



der Verkäufer hat defenitiv Ahnung vom Fahrradgeschäft...


----------



## Hopi (15. Oktober 2007)

das ist nur ein Bild von der Voitl Homepage. 

http://www.voitl-bikes.de/produkte_ml6.html

 Voitl Homemade Foto


----------



## fone (16. Oktober 2007)

kauf lieber seinen wein!


----------



## luxuzz (16. Oktober 2007)

Hab direk bikes fürn Unporno Thread gefunden danke


----------



## luxuzz (16. Oktober 2007)

Achja ich hatte ihn mal gefragt zum Thema der Austattung des Bikes, naja er hat selber keine Ahnung ^^



> = 0 oder wie "fragen können auch höflicher ausfallen"!! mir wurde gesagt das alle daten auf der homepage des herstellers liegen, falls nicht geben sie mir bitte ihre rufnummer und ich informiere mich und werde sie gerne anrufen.


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

hier ist mal wieder einer, der eine super genaue Beschreibung zu seinem Bike gibt. Es verstecken sich einige technische Schmankerl in und an dem Bike.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110180966048

Gruß

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. Oktober 2007)

WOW es ist also ein Profi DH Bike 


aber die Bremsen sind nicht schlecht wenn man sie für 1 bekommt


----------



## luxuzz (18. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal wieder die Intiligentz pur
Einfach mal Beschreibung mit Bild vergleichen
Ebay


----------



## 4l3x (18. Oktober 2007)

du meinst beschreibung mit bild


----------



## Filosofem (19. Oktober 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder die Intiligentz pur
> Einfach mal Beschreibung mit Bild vergleichen
> Ebay



ja und? linker x7 hebel beschrieben, linker x9 hebel abgebildet. im titel stimmt das x9. sehr kurios. tippfehler. so ist das mit der intelligenz


----------



## Enrgy (19. Oktober 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> ...Intiligentz...



3 Fehler in einem Wort zeugen auch nicht gerade von solcher...


----------



## luxuzz (19. Oktober 2007)

Ja sry halt intelligenz...
Es fällt einfach nur verstärkt auf das Leute viele Fehler in ihrerer Auktion machen und sich dann wundern warum es für so wenig Geld weggeht


----------



## eDw (19. Oktober 2007)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ist mal wieder einer, der eine super genaue Beschreibung zu seinem Bike gibt. Es verstecken sich einige technische Schmankerl in und an dem Bike.
> 
> ...



mmhh.... wenn man in der Naehe wohnt und noch ne Magura Raceline braucht ist es vielleicht ne Option!?!?


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (19. Oktober 2007)

speichen zusammengelötet? nicht schlecht ...


----------



## the.brain (19. Oktober 2007)

Auch das ein super Schnäppchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Oktober 2007)

> SITZROHRLÄNGE: 0,38CM; OBERROHR:0,56 CM; UNTERROHR:0,60 CM; LENKRADROHR:0,12CM; HINTEREROHRE BEIDE:0,39CM;


Das ist der kleinste Rahmen den ich je gesehen habe


----------



## underfrange (19. Oktober 2007)

^^ schade für 24 Gang, sonst hätte ich zugeschlagen.


----------



## Bombenkrator (21. Oktober 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=220160755076&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## omaschreck (21. Oktober 2007)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=220160755076&category0=&fvi=1




  

eine frage: WONACH hast du gesucht?


----------



## popeye_mzg (21. Oktober 2007)

omaschreck schrieb:


> eine frage: WONACH hast du gesucht?




   nach nem extrem schweren Sattel ?


----------



## dortmund biker (22. Oktober 2007)

"weltseltenheit" ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (22. Oktober 2007)

ganz schön groß  

Alpinstars MTB Rahmen *50 zoll* Specialized Scott Stevens


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (22. Oktober 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> ganz schön groß
> 
> Alpinstars MTB Rahmen *50 zoll* Specialized Scott Stevens



Ne, der hat alle Rohre des Rahmendreieckes gemessen, dann die jeweiligen Längen addiert, durch Zoll dividiert und das als Maß angegeben. Passt schon


----------



## Hopi (22. Oktober 2007)

das muß ein Virus sein! der Tussenvirus  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Sun-Single-Track...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Tipo Allegro (23. Oktober 2007)

Das kann man sich wenigstens anschauen ohne das einem die Augen brennen!!!

Net wie die alte mit den Feuerwehrschläuchen


----------



## omaschreck (23. Oktober 2007)

och.........ich wollt mir grad ne collage basteln von der reiferen muddi


----------



## Hopi (23. Oktober 2007)

na klar kann man die eher ankucken   aber billig ist es trotzdem  und er hätte mal besser bei dem Vorbau den Rost aus den Schrauben geholt, wenn ihn die Ische schon so hinhält :LOL: (er hat ja noch andere Artikel)


----------



## omaschreck (23. Oktober 2007)

also ich mein nich die dame in rosa


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Oktober 2007)

omaschreck schrieb:


> och.........ich wollt mir grad ne collage basteln von der reiferen muddi



Mach das, aber bitte mit Warnhinweis von wegen Gesundheitsschäden und früher Tot und so....


----------



## omaschreck (23. Oktober 2007)

ist sie zu hart, bist du zu weich!


----------



## KingCAZAL (23. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> na klar kann man die eher ankucken   aber billig ist es trotzdem  und er hätte mal besser bei dem Vorbau den Rost aus den Schrauben geholt, wenn ihn die Ische schon so hinhält :LOL: (er hat ja noch andere Artikel)



ihr seid ja echt alle geile böcke. erst mal schauen was der kerl noch so im programm hat in der hoffnung noch bessere bilder von der tante zu ergattern  

bei der grammophon lady war es allerdings immer noch ein bleibendes erlebnis bei mir. da konnte man wenigstens das produkt UND die lady bestaunen  

lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B-Ston3D (24. Oktober 2007)

omg
 ob die ihr geld wert ist..


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Oktober 2007)

Weiß ja nicht was das ist, aber war letztens mit ner Judy DH unterwegs und die lief noch ganz sauber.


----------



## omaschreck (25. Oktober 2007)

sie is wieder da!!!!!!!!!!!!      

die mörderuschi


----------



## Bick (25. Oktober 2007)

Fehlt nur noch, daß demnächst von ihr getragene Höschen vertickert
werden... :kotz:


----------



## Toblerone (25. Oktober 2007)

oh Mann!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/daempfer-federun...yZ100246QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Oktober 2007)

omaschreck schrieb:


> sie is wieder da!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> die mörderuschi



Du kennst sie persönlich? Kennst ihren Namen?


----------



## omaschreck (25. Oktober 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Du kennst sie persönlich? Kennst ihren Namen?



wieso? willsn date?


----------



## KingCAZAL (25. Oktober 2007)

die macht bestimmt alles mit :kotz:


----------



## Hopi (25. Oktober 2007)

Bick schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch, daß demnächst von ihr getragene Höschen vertickert
> werden... :kotz:



die gibt es bestimmt zu dem Teil dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (25. Oktober 2007)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> die macht bestimmt alles mit :kotz:



die Frage ist nur ob Du dass dann  auch mitmachen willst


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Oktober 2007)

:kotz:


----------



## KingCAZAL (25. Oktober 2007)

na logo! und dich fessel ich an den stuhl und sie tanzt gogo vor dir


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Oktober 2007)




----------



## omaschreck (25. Oktober 2007)

wääääääääh, ich seid ja fast noch abartiger als ich


----------



## Hopi (25. Oktober 2007)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> na logo! und dich fessel ich an den stuhl und sie tanzt gogo vor dir



na das geht ja noch  da kann man ja die Augen zumachen  


@ Omaschreck 

dass geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (25. Oktober 2007)

omaschreck schrieb:


> wääääääääh, ich seid ja fast noch abartiger als ich



die betonung liegt auf "fast"


----------



## omaschreck (25. Oktober 2007)

keine ahnung  

...aber meine regierung sacht immer "du bist pervers!" 


ok, das lässt jetzt einigen interpretationsspielraum zu


----------



## KingCAZAL (25. Oktober 2007)

dann hoffen wir mal alle, dass es ihr auch gefällt


----------



## Toblerone (25. Oktober 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrertuer-Ford_...ryZ73736QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## omaschreck (25. Oktober 2007)

hast gesehen, die hat neue schuhe


----------



## KingCAZAL (25. Oktober 2007)

neue fresse und titten wären besser


----------



## Actec (25. Oktober 2007)

Was macht Ihr euch über meine Freundin lustig 

Ihr seid doch alle Geil auf die Uschi!


----------



## omaschreck (25. Oktober 2007)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> neue fresse und titten wären besser



...man kann nich alles haben im leben


----------



## KingCAZAL (25. Oktober 2007)

habe gerade nochmal mein zitat gelesen. wusste gar nicht, dass ich so gehässig sein kann. tut mir ja schon fast leid  

ist ja eigentlich schon gemein was wir hier machen.......

aber irgendwie selber schuld wer sich so bei ebay zur schau stellt.......  


wir können ja den uschi thread eröffnen


----------



## Actec (25. Oktober 2007)

wenn man genügend Fotos von Ihr auftreiben könnte, wär das bestimmt lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omaschreck (25. Oktober 2007)

dann fang ma an  

....am besten gleich ne galerie :kotz:


----------



## Jonez (25. Oktober 2007)

Die Frau hat einen sehr einfachen Weg gefunden ihrem Geltungsbedürfnis raum zu schaffen und ohne großen Aufwand von möglichst vielen "bewundert" zu werden.


Es scheint zu funktionieren


----------



## omaschreck (25. Oktober 2007)

sie weiss, dass wir NUR auf die inneren werte achten


----------



## KingCAZAL (25. Oktober 2007)

ihren dickdarm?


----------



## omaschreck (25. Oktober 2007)

uhhhhh.........jetzt wirds FSK18


----------



## Schlammcatcher (25. Oktober 2007)

Boah, ey...
Bindet der 'n Stückchen Leberwurst um den Hals, dann spielen wenigstens die Hunde mit ihr.


----------



## Toblerone (25. Oktober 2007)

nun mal im Ernst! Wieviel Beispiele gibt es die später richtig Geld gebracht haben: DSDS> ich hab die Haare schön: hat mit ihren Mumm richtig abkassiert
          Youtube: Du bist mein Sonnenschein
und was weiß ich noch alles! Lass den Raab oder Bohlen oder wer auch immer mal ran und die Dame siehst Du in ein paaar Monaten im Playboy!


----------



## Hopi (25. Oktober 2007)

ich glaube eher in der Coupe  

Ich sehe schon die überschrift! "GEILES EBAY LUDER PACKT AUS" Sex mit dem Meistbietenden  auch wenn er nicht wollte 

Aber der Playboy hat ein mindest Niveau was er nicht unterschreitet!

Oder hast Du schon mal eine Ausgabe mit Merkel gesehen


----------



## omaschreck (25. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Oder hast Du schon mal eine Ausgabe mit Merkel gesehen



*hopi orden "abartigkeit des forums" in katzengold verleih*

.....auf sone gedanken kommt nich ma mein krankes hirn :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (25. Oktober 2007)

Katzen :kotz:  Aber das Gold kann stehen bleiben   

Ich glaube wir sollten das hier echt ins KTWR verlagern  sonst motzen noch die mods


----------



## omaschreck (25. Oktober 2007)

joah.........die letzten 20 seiten sprechen dafür


----------



## fone (26. Oktober 2007)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Boah, ey...
> Bindet der 'n Stückchen Leberwurst um den Hals, dann spielen wenigstens die Hunde mit ihr.



schnitzel, nicht leberwurst...leberwurst, leberwurst - wie soll denn das halten


----------



## Schlammcatcher (26. Oktober 2007)

fone schrieb:


> schnitzel, nicht leberwurst...leberwurst, leberwurst - wie soll denn das halten



Geht nicht?
Na gut, dann schmiert die Leberwurst auf das Schnitzel, und bindet das Schnitzel um den Hals.

Leberwurst muss dabei sein, das mögen Hunde.


----------



## omaschreck (26. Oktober 2007)

bei unsern würd schon ne scheibe toast reichen........... 


beim "hot dog" (mia is grad läufig) täts auch ne tote maus :kotz: 




....mal davon ab, ich würd unsere viecher nich auf 10 m an die schachtel ranlassen, nich das die bleibende schäden kriegen


----------



## matiosch (26. Oktober 2007)

Zum Thema Hot-Dog ist mir eben was eingefallen:
Tolle Hundeleinen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omaschreck (26. Oktober 2007)

na toll.......

nich das erste mal, dass mir die leinen für meine mia "tussihund" vorgeschlagen wurden


----------



## CTX (29. Oktober 2007)

Hat zwar nichts mit Biketeilen oder Feuerwehrschläuchen zu tun aber ich fand es trotzdem ein bisschen lustig 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160174439807


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Oktober 2007)

Kann man auch als Bremsscheibe benutzen.
Und schon passt´s wieder


----------



## donpope (31. Oktober 2007)

DA isse wieder


----------



## Exekuhtot (31. Oktober 2007)

Es ist doch noch früh am Morgen wollte eigentlich gerade frühstücken aber das ist mir jetzt vergangen!!!


----------



## matiosch (31. Oktober 2007)

Omg...


----------



## donpope (31. Oktober 2007)

donpope schrieb:


> DA isse wieder



vor allem achtet auf den ZUSTAND!

habe ich gerade erst gesehen :kotz:


----------



## swift daddy (31. Oktober 2007)

der Zustand von was? von der Alten, oder von dem Teil was sie anhat?


----------



## matiosch (31. Oktober 2007)

In der nächsten Auktion gibt es dann auch die passende Unterwäsche, natürlich auch nur ein paar Mal getragen :kotz:


----------



## Whiteeagle (31. Oktober 2007)

Der besucherzähler der Auktion sagt halt alles *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2007)

Da hat doch tatsächlich einer auf das Ding geboten 

Steht bestimmt nächste Woche unter SCHAUT WAS ICH GEKAUFT HABE


----------



## FELTD8.5 (1. November 2007)

stahl79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hoffe mir ist noch zu helfen, habe am 18.09. einen Artikel bei jonny_cash44 bzw. Robert Goegge gekauft. Habe natürlich auch das Geld überwiesen. Seit dem habe ich von ihm nichts mehr gehört und natürlich auch nicht den Artikel erhalten. Jetzt ist er abgemeldet, was kann man da machen???
> 
> ...


hi, bitte jeder der jonny_cash 44 etwas gekauft hat, bei mir melden. habe ihn schon angezeigt...
mfg, fabian


----------



## aibeekey (1. November 2007)

wieso? wolltest du das teil von ihm zurück, das du ihm gekauft hast?


----------



## windchill (5. November 2007)

Hat zwar nix mit Bikes zu tun:

Jet-Limo


----------



## Grizzly71 (6. November 2007)

sehr interessant


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. November 2007)

wie jede Woche


----------



## free-for-ride (6. November 2007)

jo, das ding ist asbach


----------



## Schleudersturz (6. November 2007)

Ich habe da ne ganz interessante jung dame entdeckt!!! Ich glub ihr Name war Uschi  
http://cgi.ebay.de/Damenfahrrad-Fis...ryZ30752QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. November 2007)

wie jeden Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.brain (6. November 2007)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> sehr interessant


Da schlag ich zu!    

Danke, dass Du mir den Vormittag erheitert hast!!


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. November 2007)

Schleudersturz schrieb:


> Ich habe da ne ganz interessante jung dame entdeckt!!! Ich glub ihr Name war Uschi



Jaja, unsere Uschi....   Allerdings mit Bildern im Moment recht sparsam.


----------



## matiosch (6. November 2007)

Besser so, sonst vergeht mir der Hunger noch öfter.
Oh Gott ist die eklig :kotz: 
Die Federung zum nachrüsten ist der Brüller


----------



## donpope (6. November 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Jaja, unsere Uschi....   Allerdings mit Bildern im Moment recht sparsam.



Wann gibt es endlich wieder ein UPDATE


----------



## KingCAZAL (6. November 2007)

ich glaube wir sind aufgeflogen


----------



## romen52791 (7. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-Monste...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ja dazu sag ich nicht's :kotz: :kotz:

edit: hab nochwas gefunden http://cgi.ebay.de/Dirtbike-Dirt-Ma...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (7. November 2007)

ja, sag besser nix dazu. 
die alte monster pwnd deine möhre ungefähr sowas von weg...

omgomg "nicht's" ...  jetzt ist es soweit... :haarerauf*

schuh'e
hau's
nochwa's
fahrra'd


----------



## elsepe (7. November 2007)

verstehe nicht die kuriosität an den links. dirtbikes sind halt selten schön und die gabel kenne ich nicht. ist nicht gut oder was....


----------



## TigersClaw (7. November 2007)

Ganz einfach, was soll eine Downhill-Gabel in einem Dirtbike, das sieht sowas von krank aus...


----------



## elsepe (7. November 2007)

wie gesagt versteh nix von dirt downhill etc.
is wohl ungefähr wie n rennrad mit 2,3" reifen


----------



## fone (7. November 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, was soll eine Downhill-Gabel in einem Dirtbike, das sieht sowas von krank aus...



ja, hardtail-DH soll ja demnächst auch von der EU verboten werden.


----------



## KingCAZAL (7. November 2007)

deswegen verkloppt der kollege die gabel ja, weil er zur erkenntnis gekommen ist, dass das kagge aussieht.


----------



## Hopi (7. November 2007)

elsepe schrieb:


> . dirtbikes sind halt selten schön und die gabel kenne ich nicht. ist nicht gut oder was....



was bist denn Du für einer? Erstens keine Ahnung und zweitens keinen Geschmack.


----------



## romen52791 (7. November 2007)

das noch keiner was über das "sofa" gesagt hat wundert mich^^


----------



## elsepe (7. November 2007)

über geschmack läßt sich wahrlich streiten. sorry wenn ich dich mit der aussage gekränkt habe. und ja von diesen überdimensionierten bmx rädern habe ich keine ahnung weshalb ich auch gefragt habe.

um meine ahnungslosigkeit weiter zu beseitigen sofa meint dann die sitze auf oben genannten rädern?


----------



## donpope (7. November 2007)

zwar kein ebay-artikel, dennoch würdig hier erwähnt zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterAnus (7. November 2007)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Price: $2000.00

*is ja sehr günstig.. 
[/FONT]


----------



## hushcake (8. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kompl-PC-XXXX-A7...ryZ32217QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

auch seeehr geil ^^ da hatte jemand eine sehr kreative idee


----------



## Cy-baer (8. November 2007)

Bescheuert - aber der Satz war lustig:

"gilt natürlich nicht für die Laufwerke! Die können immer mal ausfallen"


----------



## schubduese (9. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/VOTEC-NC1-Frame-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 "lässt sich bestimmt SCHEISEN"


----------



## M!tch (9. November 2007)

donpope schrieb:


> zwar kein ebay-artikel, dennoch würdig hier erwähnt zu werden



auch hier die immer wieder berechtigte frage, wonach muss man suchen, um sowas zu finden?


----------



## elsepe (9. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hardtail-Alu-Rah...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Kein cannondale! aber zum posen gut genug, oder doch nicht so doll


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. November 2007)

eine unglaubliche Schaiße


----------



## donpope (9. November 2007)

M!tch schrieb:


> auch hier die immer wieder berechtigte frage, wonach muss man suchen, um sowas zu finden?



man muss nur bekloppte freunde/studenten haben die einem den arbeitstag mit sowas versüßen


----------



## Big Drobin (9. November 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hai-nik (9. November 2007)

Big Drobin schrieb:


>


deine arbeit?


----------



## Elena.! (9. November 2007)

donpope schrieb:


> zwar kein ebay-artikel, dennoch würdig hier erwähnt zu werden



Das wird aber etwas mühevoll beim absteigen


----------



## OmemoO (9. November 2007)

donpope schrieb:


> zwar kein ebay-artikel, dennoch würdig hier erwähnt zu werden




das sind Clickies für den Ars.ch... so wird man mit dem Bike Eins...


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2007)

donpope schrieb:


> zwar kein ebay-artikel, dennoch würdig hier erwähnt zu werden



Ideal Bike für Back Flip -noHand-noFoot -


----------



## nein (10. November 2007)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Hardtail-Alu-Rah...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Kein cannondale! aber zum posen gut genug, oder doch nicht so doll



ist übrigens n giant


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. November 2007)

Wäre nett fürs Schulrad. Hat nicht jeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (11. November 2007)

was für ein giant ist das?


----------



## phil_W (11. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Geforce-8800GT-S...yZ148515QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## B-Ston3D (11. November 2007)

krass

das hat er ja gef*ckt eingeschädelt


----------



## Jonez (11. November 2007)

phil_W schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Geforce-8800GT-S...yZ148515QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ray1983 (11. November 2007)

Hier was ehr trauriges aus eBay. Ich dachte mir ich poste das mal. Vieleicht hat ja wer nen Hinweis! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GESTOHLEN-Canyon...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ray


----------



## puma347 (11. November 2007)

Nikon Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 Lens Series E für 30 euro


----------



## OmemoO (12. November 2007)

puma347 schrieb:


> Nikon Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 Lens Series E für 30 euro



.... .......
warum muß man bei dem Artikel lachen?!?


----------



## decay (12. November 2007)

@OmemoO: Versteh ich auch nicht, anscheinend weils kein AF hat.


----------



## nein (12. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300168905679


----------



## dhflow (12. November 2007)

gefällt mir sehr gut: gebrauchte socken "aus nichtraucherhaushalt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (13. November 2007)

dhflow schrieb:


> gefällt mir sehr gut: gebrauchte socken "aus nichtraucherhaushalt"



Naja, der Hinweis mit "Nichtraucherhaushalt" ist bei gebrauchten Klamotten eigentlich nichts unnormales. Und speziell wenn man Babysachen kauft, ja, das sind so kleine Menschen, nein, haben keine Räder und auch keine Lupine.... dann ist es ganz vorteilhaft wenn sie nicht nach Nikotin stinken.


----------



## elsepe (13. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradrahmen-So...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

da hat sony mit rock shox aber was gutes gebraten. ob die das auch wissen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. November 2007)

Soso. Ein Dirtbike also.


----------



## Hopi (13. November 2007)

klar  der letzte Dreck


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. November 2007)

Mal wieder was ausm Bikemarkt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=78272&sort=1&cat=19&page=1
Hab von der Firma irgendwie noch nie was gehört.


----------



## proTECT (13. November 2007)

also ich schon oO
aber ich glaub kaum dass der mit nem dhx5 mithalten kann^^


----------



## fone (14. November 2007)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mal wieder was ausm Bikemarkt:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=78272&sort=1&cat=19&page=1
> Hab von der Firma irgendwie noch nie was gehört.



das kuriose ist in dem fall, dass du noch nie was von der firma gehört hast...

passt hier mit sicherheit nicht rein.


----------



## outrage (14. November 2007)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradrahmen-So...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



"liegt gut in der luft"  

ich glaub den hol ich mir für den Arbeitsweg. Da ist mir am Boden immer zu viel Verkehr...


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (15. November 2007)

Hallo,

hier mal wieder ein Beispiel mit einer völlig übertriebenen Vorstellung:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...e/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250187205369

Ob die Bremsen so funktionieren

fragt sich

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (15. November 2007)

Wenn es nicht so traurig/gefährlich wäre, wäre es ja richtig geil!


----------



## the.brain (15. November 2007)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> ...Ob die Bremsen so funktionieren...


Klär mich doch bitte mal schnell auf: Was funktioniert nicht? (Die Frage ist ernstgemeint, Rotor etc. ist nicht unbedingt mein Metier.)


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. November 2007)

the.brain schrieb:


> Klär mich doch bitte mal schnell auf: Was funktioniert nicht? (Die Frage ist ernstgemeint, Rotor etc. ist nicht unbedingt mein Metier.)



Am Rotor gibts kein Problem, die Bremszüge sind an den Bremssätteln nicht festgeschraubt...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## frogmatic (15. November 2007)

Auf zum extremen freeriden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260182928572
(aber nich heulen hinterher...)


----------



## wildbiker (15. November 2007)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Auf zum extremen freeriden:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260182928572
> (aber nich heulen hinterher...)


 
Was ist daran komisch. Sieht komplett so aus und fährt sich überausgesprochen gut:


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. November 2007)

ich finde es sehr komisch, da freeride drauf zu schreiben  zu dem extreme sage ich mal gar nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2007)

Es brechen doch sogar die echten Corratec Freerider...


----------



## waxa (15. November 2007)

Übrigens,

Hinter "Freeride" steht bei dieser Serie Bikes von Corratec eine andere Philosophie als ihr denkt.
Das Wort wurde schon lange bevor es diesen, ich nenne es einmal "Bikezweig" überhaubt gab, schon von Corratec benutzt. Damit sind Räder gemeint die einen sehr großen Einsatzbereich abdecken können. Du kannst schnell unterwegs sein (CC) aber z.B. auch quirlig um die Ecken flitzen (kleine Rahmendreiecke - wendig), außerdem sind Sie roubust genug für kleine Sprunge und eine nicht zu gestreckte Geometrie für Tourenfahrer. 
Kurz gesagt man sollte damit einfach fahren können, Spaß haben, frei sein sich nicht um irgendwelche geometrien den kopf zerbrechen und einfach fahren.
Das erste Rad der Serie kam 97 oder 98 raus, da war an Freerider wie wir Sie heute verstehen noch nicht zu denken.


----------



## jasper (15. November 2007)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradrahmen-So...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> da hat sony mit rock shox aber was gutes gebraten. ob die das auch wissen?



heiliger strohsack, 3 kilo? ist der aus bleirohren?


----------



## GerhardO (16. November 2007)

> Der Rahmen hat nur Discaufnahme, da an so einem Rad nur Scheibenbremsen gut Aussehen.



Aber auch wirklich nur die Scheibenbremsen...!


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (16. November 2007)

Hallo,

das muß her, dann bin ich endlich auch "extrem leicht", mit einem "extrem gut verarbeitetem" und einem "extrem bequemen Sattel mit Doppeldämpfung" ausgestattetem Bike unterwegs:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...e/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200174053678

Ob das auffällt, wenn man mit diesem extremen Bike an extremen Wettfahrten teilnimmt?

Fragt sich

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## donpope (16. November 2007)

Rathausversteigerung   .....Hinten links ist der Ständer montiert:kotz:


----------



## Bick (16. November 2007)

Sie ist wieder da!!!! Yeah, das Wochenende ist gerettet!


----------



## GerhardO (16. November 2007)

GOTTSEIDANK!!! Ich hab sie schon soooo vermisst! *schmacht*


----------



## [email protected] (16. November 2007)

Diese Bratze kann einem aber auch immer wieder aufs neue den Präser abknicken lassen !


----------



## Fabeymer (17. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Fli...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Welches Teil passt nicht dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (17. November 2007)

Der Rahmen?


----------



## erkan1984 (17. November 2007)

würde sagen die USD Gabel...
Sieht mir generell nach einer Teileverwertungs machine aus..
Fast Fred vorne und RR hinten...
Naja wenigstens rutscht einem da nich das Hinterrad weg


----------



## nein (17. November 2007)

weil es sooo schön ist


----------



## biker1967 (18. November 2007)

Mal eine neue Art von Singlespeed und Fully:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad_W0QQitem...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TilmannD (18. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/m-h_W0QQitemZ170169678316QQihZ007QQcategoryZ9199QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

da geht so einiges für 800 Euro Versandkosten...


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (19. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget





da sind sogar pfeile drauf wie sie einfedern darf!


----------



## Teufel (19. November 2007)

ne zoom...aha  


hätte sie jetzt cantisockel wärs lustig gewesen! aber so *nono*


----------



## KingCAZAL (19. November 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Diese Bratze kann einem aber auch immer wieder aufs neue den Präser abknicken lassen !



aber wo sind die feuerwehrschläuche? die sau hat uns entdeckt und gibt sie nicht mehr preis *ufff*


----------



## [email protected] (20. November 2007)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> aber wo sind die feuerwehrschläuche?...........


Frieren um die Jahreszeit wohl zu schnell ein und brechen ab 


Aber jetzt mal wieder was mit Rädern.......*"Geiles KTm Hurrican Mountain-Bike in gelb anthrazit  21 gagng index mit Gripshift ZEG Beleuchtungs-aufrüstungs set Rocho 622 Speichen Strahler das Fahrrad ist in einem top zustand und kaum gefahren hatt eine scheiben bremse vorne neue Reifen  und alu Felgen alu lenker und der rahmen weiß ich nicht genau es ist auf jedenfall sehr leicht macht spaß mit zu fahren und Sraßen tauglich gemacht alle lampen sind mit wenigen Handgriffen zu entfernen"*.........Puhhhhh.......... und Punkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (20. November 2007)

Hi,

immer lustig hier mit den "dollen Ebay Dingen". Habe auch mal was entdeckt:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Freerider-fuer-A...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Na zumindest schreibt er für Anfänger. Aber schöner Rahmenmix aus Lapierre und Kona Aufklebern...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## KingCAZAL (20. November 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Frieren um die Jahreszeit wohl zu schnell ein und brechen ab



neeee....... die milch gefriert darin und die dinger explodieren


----------



## Teufel (20. November 2007)

Angriff der Monsterschläuche *brrr*


----------



## romen52791 (20. November 2007)

donpope schrieb:


> Rathausversteigerung   .....Hinten links ist der Ständer montiert:kotz:





oh man langsam reichts mit der alten. müsst ihr sie jedes mal posten wenn sie was neues in ebay hat?? macht doch ein eigenen thread für sie auf wenn ihr so verknallt in sie seit  


muss man nichts sagen oder?? wenn es schon mal war sry.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mini-Klapprad-Kl...ryZ74470QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Steinie (25. November 2007)

Geiler Rucksack in der Bucht   :320186702450


----------



## Mork vom Ork (25. November 2007)

Maxxis ist jetzt auch auf dem Gabelsektor aktiv  :
http://cgi.ebay.de/Doppelbalkenfede...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (25. November 2007)

Doppelbalken? Fullside?


----------



## elsepe (25. November 2007)

ein must have

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hochwertiger-26-...185388139QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320185388139


----------



## chri55 (25. November 2007)

elsepe schrieb:


> ein must have
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Hochwertiger-26-...185388139QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320185388139



wer will denn bitte den vergammelten Eimer und den Müll?


----------



## Hopi (25. November 2007)

nein nein er schreibt doch das Müll und Eimer nicht im Preis enthalten sind   die musst Du extra zahlen


----------



## Hopi (25. November 2007)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> Maxxis ist jetzt auch auf dem Gabelsektor aktiv  :
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Doppelbalkenfede...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Diese Gabel ist das MUSS für alle Extrem Cross Fahrer, die harte Sprünge ausgleichen (denke er wollte ausweichen schreiben ) wollen


----------



## Enrgy (25. November 2007)

Schon alleine wegen dem ultimativen Hightech Lager muss man diese Gabel kaufen!


----------



## M!tch (25. November 2007)

romen52791 schrieb:


> oh man langsam reichts mit der alten. müsst ihr sie jedes mal posten wenn sie was neues in ebay hat?? macht doch ein eigenen thread für sie auf wenn ihr so verknallt in sie seit
> 
> 
> muss man nichts sagen oder?? wenn es schon mal war sry.
> ...



bist du verrückt? das ist doch noch geheim.  

(das ding ist doch der sieger auf jedem leichtbautreffen. 5kg ungetuned  )


----------



## salzbrezel (26. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/fahrad_W0QQitemZ...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Da bietet doch eine Kumpel mit...  
54â¬ fÃ¼r ein Kackrad mit falschrum eingebauter Gabel.


----------



## chri55 (26. November 2007)

oh mann! wie kann man nur die gabel falschrum einbauen? 
 ist kumpel=männlich? weil das rad so wiederlich komplett lila ist..


----------



## foenfrisur (26. November 2007)

und was ist daran so kurios?

ist halt ne oem manitou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (26. November 2007)

Ich find den Preis kurioser als die Gabel....


----------



## Kil'Jaeden (26. November 2007)

ich hab ma in dillenburg nen mädchen ausländischer herkunft gesehn,das auch so rum gefahren ist.war schon nen stranger anblick


----------



## foenfrisur (26. November 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Ich find den Preis kurioser als die Gabel....



wieso?? das kostet neu bestimmt das doppelte!!


----------



## Gizmo. (27. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/0002-Original-RA...ryZ40548QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

wenn er meint.


----------



## biker1967 (27. November 2007)

Gizmo. schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/0002-Original-RA...ryZ40548QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> wenn er meint.



das teil steht schon mind. 3 Monate drin. nix neues


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. November 2007)

ihr Fans wisst sowas eben


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

lol wie geil, brauch den rasierer für meine achseln


----------



## Bombenkrator (27. November 2007)

ja ne is klar, brauch jemand nen aufkleber für 600 ?

Hier im Bikemarkt


----------



## chri55 (27. November 2007)

das sind doch die super sonder seltenen editions-aufkleber mit goldfolie überzogen!  600 ist ein schnäppchen! ich sage euch, greift zu! das ist gut angelegtes geld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

meine Anfrage ist jedenfalls schon raus  brauch das ding


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. November 2007)

wenigstens ist der versand ein schnäppchen. vielleicht hat er ja noch mehr zu bieten um porto zu sparen


----------



## zaprok (27. November 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/fahrad_W0QQitemZ...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Da bietet doch eine Kumpel mit...
> 54 für ein Kackrad mit falschrum eingebauter Gabel.



logisch....den kumpel sieht man ja im hintergrund sitzen. pfff...anfänger!


----------



## biker1967 (30. November 2007)

Wetten, das hier unser Kumpel mit der Hängebrust-Tante wieder zuschlägt?
http://www.zoll-auktion.de/auktion/item.php?id=936e2bfaed31507f23186b2eea775d7b

Wundern würde es mich nicht, wenn demnächst wieder bei Ebay gebrauchte Räder aus HH drinstehen


----------



## Bick (30. November 2007)

Ja und wenn du zugeschlagen hast und gehst dein Teil abholen,
wirst du erstmal zum Gangbang mit der Maus genötigt...


----------



## LarsLipp (30. November 2007)

Maxxis com Reifen Schnäppchenpreis:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Maxxis-com-Downh...ryZ77587QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Na wenn das kein Schnäppchen ist...

Gruß

doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (30. November 2007)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Maxxis com Reifen Schnäppchenpreis:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Maxxis-com-Downh...ryZ77587QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



 sind das nicht die Maxxis HookWorm? Das sind doch gar keine DH-Reifen oder?
bissl wenig Profil...


----------



## biker1967 (30. November 2007)

Bick schrieb:


> Ja und wenn du zugeschlagen hast und gehst dein Teil abholen,
> wirst du erstmal zum Gangbang mit der Maus genötigt...


Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, das ich mit dieser Gesichtsbaracke was zu tun haben will


----------



## decolocsta (30. November 2007)

sind denk ich Mobster...


----------



## chri55 (30. November 2007)

niemals, ein deco hat nie recht...


----------



## nein (2. Dezember 2007)

Lebensmittel???


----------



## chri55 (2. Dezember 2007)

omg   war aber leider keiner so dumm, das zu kaufen


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Dezember 2007)

SIE war beim Friseuer und  hat ein neues Kleid!


----------



## sunboy (4. Dezember 2007)

Hey, das ist mal echter Humor


----------



## Bombenkrator (4. Dezember 2007)

kurioser rahmen aus dem bikemarkt. 
für die jenigen die etwas besonderes wollen

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=82035


----------



## The Floh (4. Dezember 2007)

wirst sehen morgen is der Verkauft... die dinger sind bei bestimmten sehr beliebt...
Floh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (4. Dezember 2007)

Was isn das Sbike so wert?


----------



## The Floh (4. Dezember 2007)

Keine Ahnug würd ich da jetzt mal sagen...
Ich weiß nur das auch mal die Kultfirma Klein solche Rahmen gebaut hat und diese immer realtiv beliebt waren/sind, ansich die Rahmenform ist beliebt...
Frag halt mal im Classic Forum wenn es dich Brennend interessiert...
Floh


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Dezember 2007)

Sieht fett stabil aus. Macht mit ner Sherman oder Z1 bestimmt was her.


----------



## höhenangst (5. Dezember 2007)

Also von Klein gab es so eine Rahmenform nicht, da könnt ihr auch gern in den
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/ nachschauen. Von der Rosenheimer Firma Maxx kenn ich solche Rahmen, die Fahren nach ca. 13-14 Jahren immer noch hier rum.Aber zur Haltbarkeit und Qualität von dem SBike kann ich auch nichts sagen. Den Preis wird es schon wert sein, aber Angebot und vor allem Nachfrage bestimmen den Preis, und verhandeln geht immer. Noch etwas der Steuerrohrwinkel wird nicht auf solche langhubigen Gabeln ausgelegt sein(da Starrgabel mit ca. 40 cm Einbauhöhe). Dadurch wird das Bike beim Einbau einer solchen sehr träge.


----------



## The Floh (5. Dezember 2007)

ok, dann hatte ich da wohl was falsch im Kopf... sorry!


----------



## biker1967 (5. Dezember 2007)

Also: von Klein stammt sowas nie und nimmer!
SBike sind aus der Schweiz! Und bekannt für dieses Design mit der hochgezogenen Kettenstrebe. Ähnlich Alpinestars damals.
Wer ein Retro-Bike aufbauen will ist hier gut aufgehoben. Der Preis ist noch in Ordnung. Würds ja gern selbst nehmen wenn was in meiner Kasse wäre  
Und selbst wenn, wäre immer noch mein Finanzminister dagegen


----------



## KingCAZAL (5. Dezember 2007)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> kurioser rahmen aus dem bikemarkt.
> für die jenigen die etwas besonderes wollen
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=82035



was soll daran kurios sein? ein geiles SBIKE aus der schweiz. die haben früher nur so dinger gebaut!

BUILT TO LAST!!!


----------



## TilmannD (6. Dezember 2007)

hmmm, was das woll sein wird?

http://cgi.ebay.de/x_W0QQitemZ370000866632QQihZ024QQcategoryZ100248QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bombenkrator (7. Dezember 2007)

ein wehrwolf^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (7. Dezember 2007)

Geiler Artikel.
Keine Beschreibung, Bild ist von einem Werwolf.
Versand kostet 100â¬ und der artikel 1â¬
Werwolfschaltung oder wie ?


----------



## maenjual (7. Dezember 2007)

boahr die alte^^
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220169963532


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Dezember 2007)

...und sie hat wieder einen Fan gefunden!


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Dezember 2007)

Ist sie nicht wunderwunderschön:







) ) )


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Dezember 2007)

TilmannD schrieb:


> hmmm, was das woll sein wird?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/x_W0QQitemZ370000866632QQihZ024QQcategoryZ100248QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem



Das ist Werbung für seine anderen 985406398703 Artikel, und wie man hier sehen kann hat es ja funktioniert


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Dezember 2007)

Ein Traaaauuuuuum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (7. Dezember 2007)

kann die sich nich mal nen BH kaufen??  
von der Visage ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## wookie (7. Dezember 2007)

hier ihre handy-nummer:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220169963532

(im text unten)

einfach anrufen und sagen das sie sich richtig anziehen soll.
bin mal gespannt wann sie wieder höschen versteigert, ...


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Dezember 2007)

ich find das ding schon ganz schön hart 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270154636605&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:DE:1123


----------



## Teufel (7. Dezember 2007)

your enemy schrieb:


> kann die sich nich mal nen BH kaufen??
> von der Visage ganz zu schweigen...




aldaa...du hast wohl geschmacksverirrung oder so!!

die ist doch endgeil


----------



## chri55 (7. Dezember 2007)

na wenn du meinst...du stehst wohl auf solche monster?


----------



## chri55 (7. Dezember 2007)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> ich find das ding schon ganz schön hart
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270154636605&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:DE:1123



iiiih!  da kannste beim essen am Tisch schei*en!:kotz: 
und das stinkt doch wahrscheinlich übelst (besonders am Esstisch)
aber ich kapier die Angabe nich: 

"20km südlich von Berlin
50 Km von Berlin"

irgendwie widerspricht der sich?!


----------



## Ubi (7. Dezember 2007)

20km vom Stadtrand und 50 von der Mitte?!?!  Aber das hätte sich jeder 2. Dumme auch ausrechnen können....?


----------



## chri55 (7. Dezember 2007)

pffffff...


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (7. Dezember 2007)

Bohr is des alles krank


----------



## chri55 (7. Dezember 2007)

was oder wer genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne_91 (8. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Mer...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

man beachte sie besondere Art des Einbaus der Federgabel


----------



## chri55 (8. Dezember 2007)

yeah, das 2. Rad mit falsch rum eingebauter Gabel


----------



## zeitweiser (8. Dezember 2007)

Im dritten Versuch und noch nicht verkauft.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Neu-wertige-MAGU...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Warum wohl 
Doch nicht von den paar Kratzern vom Gebüsch


----------



## Big Drobin (8. Dezember 2007)

kratzer vom Gebüsch 

"jetzt zum 3. mal drinne" find ich auch nicht schlecht^^


----------



## Hugo (8. Dezember 2007)

am besten find ich "fast neuwertig" 
also ich kenn "neuwertig" und "fast neu" aber "fast neuwertig" hört sich irgendwie an wie "langsam schrottreif"


----------



## UliT (8. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-F400...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

MfG


----------



## chri55 (8. Dezember 2007)

uuuuhh
die Reifen sind ja derbe heftig! und die Felgen erst:kotz: 
ist sonst noch etwas an dem Angebot kurios?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (8. Dezember 2007)

UliT schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-F400...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> MfG



:kotz:


----------



## the.brain (9. Dezember 2007)

Super unter der Winterhose zu tragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Dezember 2007)

the.brain schrieb:


> Super unter der Winterhose zu tragen...


----------



## chri55 (9. Dezember 2007)

iiih
...bestimmt seeeeehr hygienisch...


----------



## Exekuhtot (9. Dezember 2007)

Vorallem so unauffälig.....


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich ticke vielleicht etwas anders, also ich finde die Sweetskinz Reifen richtig g... .
Habe mir die gleichen für mein Trekkingrad bestellt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Dezember 2007)

arnieboy schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Mer...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> man beachte sie besondere Art des Einbaus der Federgabel



das muss sich doch auch total grottig fahren! schließlich ist doch der winkel zwischen gabel und schaft nicht 180°...



			
				the.brain schrieb:
			
		

> Super unter der Winterhose zu tragen...


jetzt brauch das ding nur noch hinten ein "reservoir" mit ablass


----------



## elsepe (9. Dezember 2007)

das connondale welches oben so lustig bunt vor sich hinschimmert ist auch die erste optische rechtfertigung die mir für cannondal-werfen unter die augen gekommen ist. pfui!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loli.. (9. Dezember 2007)

Top Zustand!

Einfach gut. 

MfG


----------



## chri55 (9. Dezember 2007)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ich ticke vielleicht etwas anders, also ich finde die Sweetskinz Reifen richtig g... .
> Habe mir die gleichen für mein Trekkingrad bestellt.



is wahrscheinlich Geschmackssache aber mir is des zu bunt
aber is doch ok wenns dir gefällt


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schildkroetenkot-Turtle-Shit_W0QQitemZ280179974944QQihZ018QQcategoryZ39271QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ähm... ja... man beachte dringendst auch die fragen/antworten. was haben die vor? 



Loli.. schrieb:


> Top Zustand!
> 
> Einfach gut.
> 
> MfG


'n bisschen lederpflege drauf und dann is das ding wieder wie neu


----------



## chri55 (9. Dezember 2007)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Schildkroetenkot-Turtle-Shit_W0QQitemZ280179974944QQihZ018QQcategoryZ39271QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ähm... ja... man beachte dringendst auch die fragen/antworten. was haben die vor?



wolln die das zeug fressen?:kotz: 
und da hat ja schon einer geboten
wer kauft den schildkrö[email protected]?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Dezember 2007)

das wird gekifft


----------



## chri55 (9. Dezember 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> das wird gegessen



na legga


----------



## mightyEx (9. Dezember 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> das wird gekifft



Da fällt mir irgendwie "Caddyshack" ein - gebackene Bergpaviankacke soll ja richtig abgehen. Die richtigen Profis mixen das mit Hornhautraspel  . SCNR .


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Dezember 2007)

ein andere aspekt ist ja auch

"Durch Zugabe einer Messerspitze gemahlener Ochsenwimpern können aber auch die äquinoktischen Eigenschaften erreicht werden"

  mal bei den fragen gucken. dabei frag ich mich: warum muss ich mich einloggen, um die fragen lesen zu können?


----------



## luxuzz (9. Dezember 2007)

Hi, 
Ich hab mal ne Frage.
Dieser Verkäufer verkauft seid ca 1 Monat nur Ultegra und Dura Ace Kasetten in Ebay. Gibt immer das gleiche Bild an, hat aber nur positive Erfahrungen.
Wisst ihr dort etwas ?
Er verkauft sie zum Glück in Berlin, da kann ich sie wenigstens Abholun komisch ist es schon, da er bereits midn 20 stück schon verkauft hat

MfG
verkäufer


----------



## Exekuhtot (9. Dezember 2007)

evtl. war er mal händler und verkauft nun restbestände....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht hat er sich im Angebot eingedeckt, und dann das Hobby aufgegeben


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Dezember 2007)

die sind ja alle gebraucht


----------



## luxuzz (9. Dezember 2007)

Jo und wer hat bitte ca 30 gebrauchte dura ace kasetten zuhause rumliegen oO


----------



## erkan1984 (9. Dezember 2007)

vllt war er Radtechniker beim Team Astana 
und verkauft "Restbestände"


----------



## biker1967 (9. Dezember 2007)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Schildkroetenkot-Turtle-Shit_W0QQitemZ280179974944QQihZ018QQcategoryZ39271QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Da war der 2.Teil von Indiana Jones ja noch harmlos dagegen. Z.B. Affenhirn auf Eis..


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Dezember 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich hab mal ne Frage.
> Dieser Verkäufer verkauft seid ca 1 Monat nur Ultegra und Dura Ace Kasetten in Ebay. Gibt immer das gleiche Bild an, hat aber nur positive Erfahrungen.
> Wisst ihr dort etwas ?
> ...



da würde ich mir weitaus weniger sorgen machen als bei so einem:
http://myworld.ebay.de/milse6/

wenn man sich seine bewertungen anguckt, sollte einem klar sein, dass es unmöglich ist, einen der angebotenen transmitter zu einem vernünftigen preis zu kaufen. ein bekannter kauft da ganz offensichtlich immer die, bei denen ihm der verdienst zu gering wär. bei sowas kann man echt kotzen (mal angenommen, man braucht so'n teil)


----------



## luxuzz (10. Dezember 2007)

Von denen jetzt mal abgesehen.. 
Macht iwi schon fast jeder, aber er übertreibt es halt einfach


----------



## CedricC (10. Dezember 2007)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Schildkroetenkot-Turtle-Shit_W0QQitemZ280179974944QQihZ018QQcategoryZ39271QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ist das ne neue droge oder sowas?
"turtle-shit"


----------



## MasterBlaster51 (10. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Grosser-Restpost...yZ145498QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

haha da weis man auch was man bekommt
Greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (10. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/20-Mc-Donalds-Mo...yZ157552QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wie blöd muss man eigentlich sein um auf so einen Scheiß zu bieten.


----------



## chri55 (10. Dezember 2007)

EUR 2.510,00


----------



## luxuzz (10. Dezember 2007)

Der will aus dem Bahnstreik in Berlin Kohle machen^^
DB


----------



## nullvektor (10. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Alurahmen_W0QQitemZ150193420949QQihZ005QQcategoryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

bin mal gespannt wer sich das ding kauft.:kotz:


----------



## maenjual (10. Dezember 2007)

lol ein deutscher rahmen


----------



## chri55 (10. Dezember 2007)

der rahmen ist leicht - 7 kilo
 aha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Dezember 2007)

Der wurde schonmal versteigert. War hier sogar drin.


----------



## Stromberg_fan (10. Dezember 2007)

wildbiker schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/20-Mc-Donalds-Mo...yZ157552QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Wie blöd muss man eigentlich sein um auf so einen Scheiß zu bieten.



  Ich hol mir auch mal 20 solche Sticker und vertick die bei ebay, da wird man ja reich


----------



## Exekuhtot (10. Dezember 2007)

Der Rahmen wurde damals schon rausgenommen weil sich ein paar von uns bei ebay beschwert haben.....^^ mal sehen ob es wieder klappt.


----------



## luxuzz (10. Dezember 2007)

inwiefern denn beschwert ^^


----------



## meric (11. Dezember 2007)

wildbiker schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/20-Mc-Donalds-Mo...yZ157552QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Wie blöd muss man eigentlich sein um auf so einen Scheiß zu bieten.


da fehlt nur noch die parkstraße für den hauptgewinn. die schlossallee - die es nur ein einziges mal gibt - ist ja schon dabei. ich tippe mal, der typ, der 40.050,00 EUR geboten hat, hat die parkstraße und darf sich nach dem kauf sein 170.000 EUR-Fertig-Haus "abholen"


----------



## chri55 (11. Dezember 2007)

und was wenn sie gefÃ¤lscht sind und mcdonalds die nich anerkennt? 
einfach mal so 40.050,00 â¬ weg....

und wieso haben alle Bieter Namen in der form "	i***s" ?


----------



## Blackwater Park (11. Dezember 2007)

darum:



> Wir haben die Anzeige der Gebotsübersicht für höherpreisige Artikel geändert. Um die Sicherheit des eBay-Marktplatzes zu wahren, den Schutz der Privatsphäre der Bieter zu erhöhen und unsere Mitglieder vor betrügerischen E-Mails zu schützen, sehen nur Sie und der Verkäufer Ihren Mitgliedsnamen in der Gebotsübersicht. Anderen Mitgliedern werden anonymisierte Namen präsentiert.


----------



## omaschreck (11. Dezember 2007)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Da fällt mir irgendwie "Caddyshack" ein - gebackene Bergpaviankacke soll ja richtig abgehen. Die richtigen Profis mixen das mit Hornhautraspel  . SCNR .




baaaaaaaaaaah :kotz: :kotz: 


grad hab ich noch über abendessen nachgedacht


----------



## BoahKrass (11. Dezember 2007)

zum thema schildkrötenkot ( schon das wort allein ist einfac grandios):

ich finde da taucht mal wieder die berechtigte frage auf: nach was hast du gesucht?


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Dezember 2007)

BoahKrass schrieb:


> zum thema schildkrötenkot ( schon das wort allein ist einfac grandios):
> 
> ich finde da taucht mal wieder die berechtigte frage auf: nach was hast du gesucht?



da musst ich meinen schwager fragen, von ihm kam der link 
und zwar: ""echter kot" in artikelbeschreibung gesucht "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (11. Dezember 2007)

Toller Schwager


----------



## FrankyB (12. Dezember 2007)

your enemy schrieb:


> EUR 2.510,00


http://cgi.ebay.de/20-Mc-Donalds-Mo...yZ157552QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

2.510,00  war vorgestern......schaut jetzt mal.....


----------



## UliT (12. Dezember 2007)

Bei dem Preis würde ich mir den Spass erlauben, mit einer gewissen Hartnäckigkeit das Geld einzutreiben zu wollen.

MfG


----------



## theLastTemplar (12. Dezember 2007)

ich bin nicht so ganz in der thematik drin, aber kann es evtl. sein, dass sich hinter ein paar dieser sticker der hauptgewinn eines autos verbirgt?


----------



## Boramaniac (12. Dezember 2007)

Hat überhaupt schon irgendwer davon gehört/gelesen, dass überhaupt
schon jemals irgendwer irgendwas von Wert dort gewonnen hat???


----------



## derfati (12. Dezember 2007)

W.t.f.??? 50.050,- 

Was geht denn da ab???


----------



## DieÖligeKette (12. Dezember 2007)

Die eBaygebühren werden sicher auch lustig


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Dezember 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Toller Schwager



ach, er hatte halt nur langeweile


----------



## nein (12. Dezember 2007)

was mir das noch bei den Mecces-Aufklebern aufgefallen ist...

Versandkosten:	EUR 0,50

ganz wichtig!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (12. Dezember 2007)

Naja, vielleicht fehlen denen nurnoch die StraÃe um ein Auto zu Gewinnen.
Ob das die 50.000â¬ wiederum wert ist . . .


----------



## chri55 (12. Dezember 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Ob das die 50.000 wiederum wert ist . . .



bestimmt sogar, man bietet doch nicht einfach auf gut glück 50.000 und rechnet erst danach nach (tolle Satzstruktur, ich weiß)


----------



## CedricC (12. Dezember 2007)

man kauft bei ebay auch sachen nicht teuerer als sie im läden wären

und trotzdem gibt es dieses phänomen verdammt oft im deutschen ebay!


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Dezember 2007)

CedricC schrieb:


> man kauft bei ebay auch sachen nicht teuerer als sie im läden wären
> 
> und trotzdem gibt es dieses phänomen verdammt oft im deutschen ebay!


jap, das is leider so. ich würde vermuten, dass ungefähr 90% aller ebay nutzer idioten sind. schon allein, wenn man sieht, wie früh die meisten bieten


----------



## chri55 (12. Dezember 2007)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> ...schon allein, wenn man sieht, wie früh die meisten bieten



das stimmt  man fängt doch am besten 10 Minuten vor Angebotsende an zu bieten, um den Preis nicht unnötig in die Höhe zu treiben
...aber viele Ebayer fangen schon 3 tage vorher an fröhlich zu bieten


----------



## Triturbo (12. Dezember 2007)

your enemy schrieb:


> das stimmt  man fängt doch am besten 10 Minuten vor Angebotsende an zu bieten, um den Preis nicht unnötig in die Höhe zu treiben
> ...aber viele Ebayer fangen schon 3 tage vorher an fröhlich zu bieten



10 min ? ich platz immer in den letzten 30 sek noch rein und hol mir das stück der begierde. aber solche typen mit 3 tage vorher sind zum :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Dezember 2007)

your enemy schrieb:


> ...aber viele Ebayer fangen schon 3 tage vorher an frÃ¶hlich zu bieten


wenn das mal die schlimmsten wÃ¤ren ;-) beispiel magura hs77 - eine stand bei einer 10-tages-auktion schon 7 tage vor schluss bei ~150â¬. es hat sich dann die folgenden tage natÃ¼rlich nicht allzu viel getan, aber das ist erstmal schon zum kotzen.


----------



## damonsta (12. Dezember 2007)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> jap, das is leider so. ich würde vermuten, dass ungefähr 90% aller ebay nutzer idioten sind. schon allein, wenn man sieht, wie früh die meisten bieten



Ich würde die Zahl höher ansetzen ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Dezember 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ich würde die Zahl höher ansetzen ehrlich gesagt.



ja, ich hab' mich da etwas zurückgehalten  95% haut wohl eher hin. man sollte mal genaue zahlen erforschen


----------



## DieÖligeKette (12. Dezember 2007)

Rennrad mit ferngesteuerten Bremsen aus einer Stadt die es nicht gibt  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rotes-Rennrad-26...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## the.brain (13. Dezember 2007)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> ja, ich hab' mich da etwas zurückgehalten  95% haut wohl eher hin. man sollte mal genaue zahlen erforschen


Das sind die Leute, die sich auch das ebay-Magazin kaufen


----------



## Cy-baer (13. Dezember 2007)

> jap, das is leider so. ich würde vermuten, dass ungefähr 90% aller ebay nutzer idioten sind. schon allein, wenn man sieht, wie früh die meisten bieten



...vermutlich sind die Idioten aber die, die nicht verstehen das jeder der bei ebay was verkauft auch freunde mit ebay-accounts hat und denen sagt: "Hey ich hab da was reingestellt und will mindestens xx,-Euro - biete mal drauf"


----------



## todmoog (13. Dezember 2007)

Cy-baer schrieb:


> ...vermutlich sind die Idioten aber die, die nicht verstehen das jeder der bei ebay was verkauft auch freunde mit ebay-accounts hat und denen sagt: "Hey ich hab da was reingestellt und will mindestens xx,-Euro - biete mal drauf"



Aber das wäre ja Betrug!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt sind die Mc Donalds Monopoly Sticker 

http://cgi.ebay.de/20-Mc-Donalds-Mo...yZ157552QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

auch noch ZERSTÖRT worden.
So ein Pech für den Verkäufer, wo doch Preis gerade so schön hoch ging


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Dezember 2007)

Cy-baer schrieb:


> ...vermutlich sind die Idioten aber die, die nicht verstehen das jeder der bei ebay was verkauft auch freunde mit ebay-accounts hat und denen sagt: "Hey ich hab da was reingestellt und will mindestens xx,-Euro - biete mal drauf"



klar machen das viele, aber dadurch kommt mit sicherheit keine so große zahl zustande. und selbst wenn's so wäre - ich würd doch niemanden so früh so hochbieten lassen, das fördert doch den endpreis nicht


----------



## nein (13. Dezember 2007)

Der Verkäufer hat diese Auktion vorzeitig beendet, da der Artikel zerstört wurde und daher nicht mehr verkauft werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (13. Dezember 2007)

schätz mal, dass das gegen die spielregeln von mcdonalds war.


----------



## BoahKrass (13. Dezember 2007)

wer braucht schon sram x.9 und magura wenn er für das gleiche geld doch so ein schmuckstück haben kann... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/RETRO-KULT-Ritch...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## norman68 (14. Dezember 2007)

fone schrieb:


> schätz mal, dass das gegen die spielregeln von mcdonalds war.



Oder aber er möchte einfach nicht soviel Geld an Ebay zahlen und einigt sich mit dem.


----------



## outrage (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub auch dass sich da jemand ausserhalb von ebay geeinigt hat. Wenn nämlich ebay oder McD was gegen die Auktion gehabt hätten, dann wär sie komplett gelöscht worden und wir würden jetzt die Seite "Ungültiger Artikel" sehen.


----------



## messias (14. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal ein Musterbeispiel dafür wie man mit viel Getöse, bunten Bildern, ein paar eingestreuten Markennahmen und einer absurden Rechnung über 600 Öcken fürn gebrauchtes Baumarktfahrrad abziehen kann:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-mit-Parts-von-Cube-Ghost-Griffe-Scott_W0QQitemZ160189864040QQihZ006QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Der Verkäufer sollte in die Werbebranche gehen


----------



## erkan1984 (14. Dezember 2007)

messias schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Musterbeispiel dafÃ¼r wie man mit viel GetÃ¶se, bunten Bildern, ein paar eingestreuten Markennahmen und einer absurden Rechnung Ã¼ber 600 Ãcken fÃ¼rn gebrauchtes Baumarktfahrrad abziehen kann:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-mit-Parts-von-Cube-Ghost-Griffe-Scott_W0QQitemZ160189864040QQihZ006QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Der VerkÃ¤ufer sollte in die Werbebranche gehen



muhaha....
eloxieren fÃ¼r 400â¬ da bekomm ich 3 neue aus fernost fÃ¼r....

schade, das die Bieternamen nicht verÃ¶ffentlicht werden sonst glaub ich wÃ¼re ich meinen Radfahrerpflichten nachkommen und den Typen davor warnen diesen Hobel zu kaufen!::::: Ist ne frechheit, was so abgeht bei Ebay....
Und irgendeinem Jugendlichen wird das Weihnachten versaut, wenn Oma sich von solchen Beschreibungen locken lÃ¤sst.....


----------



## Blackwater Park (14. Dezember 2007)

sehr hochwertig is auch die "alivio lx" kurbel...


----------



## Bick (14. Dezember 2007)

1799 EUR investiert und bloß Schei$$e dafür rumstehen und was er
für ein Brimborium draus macht. Als ob er das MTB erfunden hätte.

Watt man sich für die Kohle schon feine (richtige) Bikes kaufen
kann...

Man sollte ebay auf solche Blendereien hinweisen - hätt ich jetzt
mal echt Bock drauf. Schade, daß ich für den Betrügerladen keinen
Account hab.


----------



## foenfrisur (14. Dezember 2007)

LOL...wasn scheissteil  

1799EUR  
dafür bekommt man locker 3 einsteigerbikes von denen jedes einzelne besser ausgestattet ist ist als dieses teil...




> Das tolle am eloxieren ist, dass 1/3 der Eloxal-Schicht in das Material eindringt und 2/3 sich aufbauen.
> 
> Dieses hat als Wirkung, dass das Material gehärtet wird *und bei Stürzen oder anderen Unfällen der Rahmen nicht beschädigt wird (kleine Kratzer können trotzdem entstehen, jedoch keine Dellen oder Risse).*
> 
> Dieses Verfahren / Technik stammt aus der Formel1-Technik. Auf Bild 12 könnt Ihr sehen wie gut die Verarbeitung und Beschichtung ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bick (14. Dezember 2007)

Hab jetzt nen Account und ebay ist über diese Mogelpackung
informiert.


----------



## maenjual (14. Dezember 2007)

fone schrieb:


> schätz mal, dass das gegen die spielregeln von mcdonalds war.



ich hab vorgestern eine mail an mäces gesendet.... vieleicht bin ich es ja schuld

achja:zu dem bike das ist ein bulls dh comp bike von der zeg..... kosten gesammt mit deore ausstattung glaub ich 499.'


----------



## codenascher (14. Dezember 2007)

@ Bick

Und was glaubste wird passieren? Interessiert Ebay doch nicht...


----------



## swiss (14. Dezember 2007)

Bick schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nen Account und ebay ist über diese Mogelpackung
> informiert.



Da wird 
a.) nix von ebay passieren, und 
b.) ist jeder selber schuld der sowas kauft ohne einen Plan zu haben.

Ich find's ok.


Wir hatten einen Kunden, der hat ein 600 Fully nachträglich mit einer kompletten XTR ausgerüstet.
Wohlgemerkt, online anbieter gab's damals nocht nicht, die Teile allein dürften >1300.-- plus gekostet haben. 
(nein, die Teile waren nicht von uns, hätte ich ihm für den Hobel auch nicht verkauft)

Dann war aber immer noch eine "Top Gun" Gabel und ein gleichwertiger Dämpfer drinne.... .


----------



## foenfrisur (14. Dezember 2007)

Bick schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nen Account und ebay ist über diese Mogelpackung
> informiert.



was mindestens genauso dämlich ist wie diese auktion


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Dezember 2007)

BoahKrass schrieb:


> wer braucht schon sram x.9 und magura wenn er für das gleiche geld doch so ein schmuckstück haben kann...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/RETRO-KULT-Ritch...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ähm... und was genau ist daran so kurios? is doch einfach nur ein klassisches bike aus den 80ern. nay, die jugend von heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (14. Dezember 2007)

klicken


----------



## nein (14. Dezember 2007)

messias schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Musterbeispiel dafür wie man mit viel Getöse, bunten Bildern, ein paar eingestreuten Markennahmen und einer absurden Rechnung über 600 Öcken fürn gebrauchtes Baumarktfahrrad abziehen kann:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-mit-Parts-von-Cube-Ghost-Griffe-Scott_W0QQitemZ160189864040QQihZ006QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Der Verkäufer sollte in die Werbebranche gehen



eloxiert? matt? hab ich ja noch nie was von gehört...






manche leute haben es echt nicht anders verdient wenn sie auf sowas bieten!


----------



## swiss (14. Dezember 2007)

Bekannterweise glänzen Rahmen nach dem Sandstrahlen.... .


----------



## swiss (14. Dezember 2007)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> ähm... und was genau ist daran so kurios? is doch einfach nur ein klassisches bike aus den 80ern. .



Ein geiles noch dazu.  

Vor allem brechen die SR Teile nicht wir der aktuelle Plastikdreck.


----------



## chri55 (14. Dezember 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> klicken




aaaaahhhh
ich will keine falschrum eingebaute Gabel mehr sehen... :kotz:

"Super Geschenk zu Weihnachten!!!"  die Kiste will ICH nicht zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Dezember 2007)

messias schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Musterbeispiel dafür wie man mit viel Getöse, bunten Bildern, ein paar eingestreuten Markennahmen und einer absurden Rechnung über 600 Öcken fürn gebrauchtes Baumarktfahrrad abziehen kann:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-mit-Parts-von-Cube-Ghost-Griffe-Scott_W0QQitemZ160189864040QQihZ006QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Der Verkäufer sollte in die Werbebranche gehen


also... naja, ich hab' mir mal die freiheit genommen, ihm zu schreiben. is mir klar, dass es nix bringt, aber ich fand's ma angebracht, ihn darauf hinzuweisen, dass man so ein bike nicht zum himmel loben sollte und es sicherlich nicht den angegebenen wert hat...
das kam zurück:
"Hallo, 
brauchst es ja nicht kaufen. Ich weiß, was ich reingesteckt habe und die Angaben stimmen. Aber Wert hin oder her - viel armseliger finde ich Leute, die mit Ihrer Zeit nichts besseres anzufangen haben, als solche Mails zu schreiben. 
Wünsche noch ein schönes Wochenende. 
MJ"
...


----------



## swiss (14. Dezember 2007)

Wo er recht hat er recht.


----------



## codenascher (14. Dezember 2007)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> also... naja, ich hab' mir mal die freiheit genommen, ihm zu schreiben. is mir klar, dass es nix bringt, aber ich fand's ma angebracht, ihn darauf hinzuweisen...



Siehst es selbst ein, dass es nix bringt, findest es aber angebracht ihm zu schreiben? Ich würde meine viel zu knappe Freizeit lieber mitn biken füllen, anstatt unseriöse Ebay Verkäufer vollzulappen.


----------



## BoahKrass (14. Dezember 2007)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> ähm... und was genau ist daran so kurios? is doch einfach nur ein klassisches bike aus den 80ern. nay, die jugend von heute...



gegen das bike an sich ist ja auch gar nichts zu sagen, allerdings halte ich den preis ein wenig (oder ein wenig mehr) übertrieben...

gruss


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Dezember 2007)

für den fall, dass sich einer der beobachter freireiterisch betätigen möchte:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Das-MONSTER-kein...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (15. Dezember 2007)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> für den fall, dass sich einer der beobachter freireiterisch betätigen möchte:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Das-MONSTER-kein...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



der Dämpfer sieht ja wahnsinnig stabil aus 

alter, hat der Typ ne Rechtschreibung...


----------



## foenfrisur (15. Dezember 2007)

your enemy schrieb:


> der DÃ¤mpfer sieht ja wahnsinnig stabil aus
> 
> alter, hat der Typ ne Rechtschreibung...




Und genau die muss man fÃ¼r die IBC Ewigkeit konservieren!
Originaltext:



1motorsport1 schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Verkaufe hir mei kleines Monster.
> 
> ...


----------



## Triturbo (15. Dezember 2007)

schimano  und das nich nur einmal


----------



## chri55 (15. Dezember 2007)

uuuuuh er hat es sich in einer *Pimp-Werkstatt* zusammen bauen lassen...*verblüfft*


----------



## foenfrisur (15. Dezember 2007)

your enemy schrieb:


> uuuuuh er hat es sich in einer *Pimp-Werkstatt* zusammen bauen lassen...*verblüfft*




Wahrscheinlich bei den Ludolfs aufm Haufen...ähh Hof


----------



## chri55 (15. Dezember 2007)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bei den Ludolfs aufm Haufen...ähh Hof



igitt diese fetten, ungepflegten, widerlichen freaks :kotz:


----------



## Marder (15. Dezember 2007)

die ludolfs sind kult


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Dezember 2007)

nee die sind ekelig, mehr nicht


----------



## Triturbo (15. Dezember 2007)

ekelig aber kult ! ......Hauptgewinn: Treffen mit den Ludolfs.......
ich frag mich, wer will das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ihadub (16. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/shimano-XT-scahltwerk_W0QQitemZ320193934336QQihZ011QQcategoryZ77611QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
ich hätte wenigstens den Aschenbecher leer gemacht.


----------



## chri55 (16. Dezember 2007)

ihadub schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/shimano-XT-scahltwerk_W0QQitemZ320193934336QQihZ011QQcategoryZ77611QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ich hätte wenigstens den Aschenbecher leer gemacht.



stimmt schon aber das ist eig gar kein schlechter Preis oder?
ich mein das ist wenigstens nicht so ein Idiot, der sein baumarkt-rad für 900  anbietet


----------



## Beerchen (16. Dezember 2007)

your enemy schrieb:


> ... das ist wenigstens nicht so ein Idiot, der sein baumarkt-rad für 900  anbietet


Ähhhm ... 
ich dachte das derjenige der das Baumarkt-Rad für 900  kauft der Idiot wäre


----------



## chri55 (16. Dezember 2007)

schon wieder die Diskussion 



Beerchen schrieb:


> Ähhhm ...
> ich dachte das derjenige der das Baumarkt-Rad für 900  kauft der Idiot wäre



ja schon aber ich sehe es als Frechheit, ein Rad was 150 *Neuwert* besitzt für 900 *gebraucht* zu verkaufen.
Man kann natürlich auch sagen, dass dieser Typ der geborene Geschäftsmann ist.

Aber hast recht, der sowas kauft ist am aller dümmsten.


----------



## masta2006 (16. Dezember 2007)

So habe auch mal was für euch! 

Gabel Judy Rock shok
Shimona Deore Umwerfer XT
Das ist ein Super leichtest Fahrrad mit den besten Teilen.
Komplatte Deore XT, Scheibenbremsen.
Das Bike ist durch gescheckt worden und eingestellt

(Wenn der Fahhrad erschüttert, blinken die LEDs.Wenn der Fahrrad bremst, dauert die LEDs leuchtend.)

-Moutain Bike von Pegasus
-Sehr leichter Ramen
-27 gang von Deore H-Tech sehr gute Qualität
-Scheibenbremse vorn
-(Deore h-Tech) Bremse hinten
-Einstellbare Federkabel vorn
-Crosslenker
-Crosssattel
-Crossprofil
-Crossbedalen
-Extra stabile felgen
-Zahlung bei abholung des Bikes

guten zustand hat ein boischen Rost am hintern schutzblech der dynama fehlt .

Scheibenbremse Shinaro Deore
Die Reifen sind derzeit ohne Luft, da Autoventile drin sind

Die 27 Gänge werden von einer Scram 5.0 geschaltet,Schaltwerk Scram 7.0
Fahrrad im gutten Zustand.Ich habe selbst repariren und geölt.10-Gängen.Licht brent.Die Schwarze und Silber Farben neu.Selbst abhollen in Köln-Mülheim. 
Fahrrad fahren gut.Ich habe selbst repariren und geölt.Licht brent. 3-Gängen.Die Schwarze und Silbeber Farben neu.Selbst abhollen in Köln-Mülheim
Es ist ein Alu Hardtail bike mit 24-Gängen von schimano. Es hat auch Rennräder also ist ein Sagenhaftes Traumfahrrad für jeden Mann der gerne Radtouren 

Der Rahmen ist in einem guten Zustand, nur habe die Zugführung für die Hinterbremse nicht ganz verstanden, anscheinend normalerweise nur für Cantielever Bremsen, deshalb habe ich den Bremshülle einmal kommplett rübergezogen, was auf dem Bild so rum hengen tut, aber bereits mit Plastikklemmen abgeklemmt habe.
Austattung: Reifen, Schwalbe Big Jim faltbar sehr neuwertig, hinten Schwalbe Fat Albet.Beide Bereifungen sind sehr gut erhalten.
bei fragen bitte vorher anschreiben


----------



## masta2006 (16. Dezember 2007)

messias schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Musterbeispiel dafür wie man mit viel Getöse, bunten Bildern, ein paar eingestreuten Markennahmen und einer absurden Rechnung über 600 Öcken fürn gebrauchtes Baumarktfahrrad abziehen kann:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-mit-Parts-von-Cube-Ghost-Griffe-Scott_W0QQitemZ160189864040QQihZ006QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Der Verkäufer sollte in die Werbebranche gehen



Oer oer oer, ich habe ja schun viel gelesen, aber das ist das Geilste was ich gesehen habe muahahah^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masta2006 (16. Dezember 2007)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> ich habe ja schon viele hängetitten und eklige weiber gesehen, aber checkt mal bitte die anderen artikel und bilder des verkäufers. insbesondere die ford anhängerkupplung und die bambi halskette --> nippelalarm



Mir laufen die Tränen


----------



## Chaparral Rider (16. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130179137947


----------



## masta2006 (16. Dezember 2007)

Meine Fressssssssse^^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Dezember 2007)




----------



## luxuzz (16. Dezember 2007)

scheiß die wand an xD 
Geil ^^


----------



## chri55 (17. Dezember 2007)

omg


----------



## Saxen-Paule (17. Dezember 2007)

masta2006 schrieb:


> Meine Fressssssssse^^^









!

Ich hab das vor nem jahr scho anuf Ebay gesehn nur wars da der Äppel-Ei-Pott da schwammen Äpfel und Eier drin^^


----------



## [email protected] (17. Dezember 2007)

Sollten mal lieber ein günstiges "Äppel-Ei-Fon" anbieten !


----------



## Triturbo (17. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-TURBOSPOKE-F...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ope (17. Dezember 2007)

Triturbo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-TURBOSPOKE-F...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



MUß ICH HABEN !!!      
Allerfettestes Posing Equipment !!!!
Das macht Laune bei der After-Race Party

de Ope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Dezember 2007)

Triturbo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-TURBOSPOKE-F...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Solche Teile sterben nie aus und tauchen immer wieder hier auf...


----------



## chri55 (18. Dezember 2007)

Triturbo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-TURBOSPOKE-F...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



absolut peinlich 

wer sich sowas ans Bike schraubt gehört bestraft!


----------



## Steinie (18. Dezember 2007)

Hätt ich so'n Teil Ende der 70er   gehabt,wär ich der "King"gewesen    !!!


----------



## theLastTemplar (18. Dezember 2007)

ist ja auch nicht für die rennmaschine sondern für kinder. omg dass sich hier einige gleich vorstellen, dass sie die zielgruppe sind. schließe mich steinie an.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (18. Dezember 2007)

An dem Rad ist zwar eine alte XTR-Gruppe verbaut und Rahmen/Gabel ziemlich selten, aber meiner Meinung nach Schrott, da sie verzogen/gestaucht sind, jedoch trotzdem 642,77 Euro wert?!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=290189491780&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## chri55 (18. Dezember 2007)

ich kenn mich da nich aus aber das sieht verdammt selten aus also für Sammler ist das sicher nicht so teuer...ach ka 

die Federung vorne is cool


----------



## GlanDas (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich würd mir so ein Ding auch gern ins Wohnzimmer stellen


----------



## Bierkiste (18. Dezember 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sollten mal lieber ein günstiges "Äppel-Ei-Fon" anbieten !



Asbach:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Eiphone-E-iphone...yZ153466QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD4VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## popeye_mzg (19. Dezember 2007)

Mal wieder was Neues von der "Entwicklerfront":
Scheibenbremse mit Bremsgummis 

http://cgi.ebay.de/hydraulische-Sch...oryZ9197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich Geld übrig hätte würd ichs riskieren. Sehen sehr geil aus finde ich.


----------



## sl720sc (19. Dezember 2007)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin,dass es bereits bekannt ist:

Bruce Willis auf schwäbisch (paßt zum Thema)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ3MFvXbwrA&feature=related


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Dezember 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> An dem Rad ist zwar eine alte XTR-Gruppe verbaut und Rahmen/Gabel ziemlich selten, ....



Naja, ein BMW-Versuch Bikes zu bauen. Wirklich schon etwas älter, aber für einen betuchten Sammler sicher lohnenswert.


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Dezember 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Mal wieder was Neues von der "Entwicklerfront":
> Scheibenbremse mit Bremsgummis
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/hydraulische-Sch...oryZ9197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hm....   Ich meine, ich habe mir die Bremse mal genau angeschaut (an meinem Bike!!!), aber Gummis? Entweder fahre ich seit Jahren mit ohne Bremsgummis oder wir verstehen da was falsch.


----------



## popeye_mzg (19. Dezember 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Hm....   Ich meine, ich habe mir die Bremse mal genau angeschaut (an meinem Bike!!!), aber Gummis? Entweder fahre ich seit Jahren mit ohne Bremsgummis oder wir verstehen da was falsch.




Vielleicht hat ihn das Quitschen beim Einfahren gestört und er ist auf Gummi´s umgesattelt


----------



## Riemen (19. Dezember 2007)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wenn ich Geld übrig hätte würd ichs riskieren. Sehen sehr geil aus finde ich.



So toll sind die nicht. Hatte ich selbst mal. Meine Juicys sind richtige Wurfanker dagegen - Bei viel geringerer Handkraft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deichschubser (19. Dezember 2007)

auch mal schön ... n paar handschuhe aus 7075 T6 Aluminium, CNC gefräst


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130183247639&ssPageName=ADME:B:EFE:1123


----------



## chri55 (19. Dezember 2007)

deichschubser schrieb:


> auch mal schön ... n paar handschuhe aus 7075 T6 Aluminium, CNC gefräst
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130183247639&ssPageName=ADME:B:EFE:1123



das sieht eher nach einem unabsichtlichen Fehler aus. denke mal dass die jedes Produkt in diese Übersicht schreiben und vorher war da wahrscheinlich ein Rahmen drin. und dann haben die vergessen, das noch zu ändern.

coole Analyse oder

der Smily in dem Link ist auch schick^^


----------



## Beerchen (19. Dezember 2007)

deichschubser schrieb:


> auch mal schön ... n paar handschuhe aus 7075 T6 Aluminium, CNC gefräst
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130183247639&ssPageName=ADME:B:EFE:1123


aber das allerbeste ist der ...





> Frotteedaumen zur *Scheiß*aufnahme


----------



## foenfrisur (19. Dezember 2007)

ein zwei....finger in po mexiko....


----------



## deichschubser (19. Dezember 2007)

your enemy schrieb:


> das sieht eher nach einem unabsichtlichen Fehler aus. denke mal dass die jedes Produkt in diese Übersicht schreiben und vorher war da wahrscheinlich ein Rahmen drin. und dann haben die vergessen, das noch zu ändern.
> 
> coole Analyse oder
> 
> der Smily in dem Link ist auch schick^^



achso... ich dachte da eher an


----------



## chri55 (19. Dezember 2007)

deichschubser schrieb:


> achso... ich dachte da eher an



ahja


----------



## [email protected] (19. Dezember 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Asbach:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Eiphone-E-iphone...yZ153466QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD4VQQcmdZViewItem



Mit der Dockingstation würde ich es sofort kaufen !


----------



## elsepe (20. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Starrgabel-mit-T...yZ100534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


sehr interessante art der demontage. mich würde doch interessieren wie man bei ihm dann ein schaltwerk oder n sattel kauft. werkzeug hat er nicht aber ne richtig gute flex.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Dezember 2007)

Verdammt, ich hab mir beim lesen in die Hosen gemacht )


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2007)

Aufwischen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (21. Dezember 2007)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Starrgabel-mit-T...yZ100534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> sehr interessante art der demontage. mich würde doch interessieren wie man bei ihm dann ein schaltwerk oder n sattel kauft. werkzeug hat er nicht aber ne richtig gute flex.



Wird sehr interessant, wenn er einmal Schmuck verkaufen sollte und den Ring nicht vom Finger bekommt oder die Kette vom Hals.


----------



## 4x_racer (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo

1 Frage zu EBAY

Und zwar habe ich etwas verkauft und das Angeobt ist am Mittwoch beendet worden!
Und der käufer schreibt mir nicht zurück !
Was kann Ich jetzt machen ?
Soll Ich einfach den Artikel dem verkaufen der das 2 höchste gebot gehabt hat ?

mfg


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Dezember 2007)

Du wartest einfach noch ein paar Tage ab. Viele Käufer melden sich nie, aber bezahlen trotzdem. Wenn bis Mitte/Ende näxter Woche nix passiert is, schick ihm über eBay na Zahlungsaufforderung, Stichwort "Nicht bezahlten Artikel melden".


----------



## 4x_racer (21. Dezember 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Du wartest einfach noch ein paar Tage ab. Viele Käufer melden sich nie, aber bezahlen trotzdem. Wenn bis Mitte/Ende näxter Woche nix passiert is, schick ihm über eBay na Zahlungsaufforderung, Stichwort "Nicht bezahlten Artikel melden".





Ja werd ich machen 
Nur das Kommische ist das der Käufer mir nicht seine Adresse gibt  

ps:cooles Video habt Ihr da von EBAY


----------



## Eninfoneves (23. Dezember 2007)

Hier auch noch ein exzellentes Beispiel für vollkommen korrekte deutsche Rechtschreibung: race face tobine frogget

BITTE UNBEDINGT AUCH DIE ANDEREN ARTIKEL DES VERKÄUFERS BEACHTEN!!!


----------



## gustav gans (23. Dezember 2007)

hört sich wie borat höchstpersönlich an.......... 

fährt sich gut und sonst noch spass.......


----------



## mightyEx (23. Dezember 2007)

Mag noch jemand sein Fahrrad tunen ?! Hier eine etwas unorthodoxe Variante, vor allem so günstig (  ):

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradtuning-NE...ryZ27925QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chri55 (23. Dezember 2007)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Mag noch jemand sein Fahrrad tunen ?! Hier eine etwas unorthodoxe Variante, vor allem so günstig (  ):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradtuning-NE...ryZ27925QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



omg! ist das ein Strichcode-aufkleber?   18 !


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Dezember 2007)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Mag noch jemand sein Fahrrad tunen ?! Hier eine etwas unorthodoxe Variante, vor allem so günstig (  ):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradtuning-NE...ryZ27925QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



und das soll was bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terasventus (23. Dezember 2007)

die laden sich von dem Magnet Feld der Erde auf, denn beim Fahren bewgen sie sich translatorisch und senkrecht zu der Erdoberfläche.
Da die falschrum drangeklebt werden, wirkt die Lenzsche Kraft falsch rum, also mit einem negativen Vorzeichen, 
Die Gabelschaft lädt sich durch die rotation der Kapazitäten auf und die "falsche" Lenzsche Kraft stößt die Stellen ab an denen die Kapazitäten angebracht sind.
Folge, das Rad dreht nach ca. 7 Umdreuhngen  von alleine!
Ist auch übrigens seit 05.12.06 patentiert-->Patent Nummer 535689LI-XX78


----------



## Marder (23. Dezember 2007)

- ist das jetzt ernst gemeint...

kann das alles als physikleistungskurser* nachvollziehen, aber das klappt durch so einen kleinen aufkleber???


----------



## terasventus (23. Dezember 2007)

das ist doch Polymer-Nano-Beschichtung aus einem Ultra CAP Kondensator der mehr als 110!!!Farad hat!
Das Ding rockt!


----------



## sunboy (23. Dezember 2007)




----------



## dortmund biker (23. Dezember 2007)




----------



## funandi (24. Dezember 2007)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Mag noch jemand sein Fahrrad tunen ?! Hier eine etwas unorthodoxe Variante, vor allem so günstig (  ):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradtuning-NE...ryZ27925QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hatte Lance das bei seinen Tour-Erfolgen auch schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (24. Dezember 2007)

Eninfoneves schrieb:


> Hier auch noch ein exzellentes Beispiel für vollkommen korrekte deutsche Rechtschreibung: race face tobine frogget
> 
> BITTE UNBEDINGT AUCH DIE ANDEREN ARTIKEL DES VERKÄUFERS BEACHTEN!!!



manche leute sind zu dumm, eine produktbezeichnung abzuschreiben, die auf dem produkt steht.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (25. Dezember 2007)

Da wird ja mehr Energie in den Körper eines Menschen induziert als in dieses Funzel-Teil. Das Mehrgewicht gleicht das sowieso wieder aus ^^
Aber es gibt trotzdem den mysteriösen Plazebo Effekt, ich glaub ich bapp mir auch sowas dran


----------



## chri55 (25. Dezember 2007)

am besten die ganze Felge damit zukleistern^^


----------



## terasventus (25. Dezember 2007)

wenn , dann übereinannder, sonst werden sich die Magnetfelder gegenseitig stören.man denke an das Rechsschraubesystem.Über einenader angebracht,verstärken sich die Feldlinien, denn es ist ein Radialfeld.


----------



## chri55 (25. Dezember 2007)

dann müssten die Feldlinien aber Spannung in der Felge induzieren, da sie ja ein geschlossener Metallkörper ist

die spannung kann man dann für die fahrradbeleuchtung nutzen  (wenn man sie über schleifkontakte abnimmt)


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Dezember 2007)

Aber dann gibts Blitze beim Bremsen...


----------



## Das_Playmobil (25. Dezember 2007)

hmm oder das ganze fungiert als Wirbelstrom Bremse....


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Dezember 2007)

Wirbelstrombremse


----------



## terasventus (25. Dezember 2007)

ne der Ring/Felge ist doch kurzgeschlossen, wenN man die Gabelschaft galvanisch trennt, dann wir nur in der Gabelschaft ein engegengesetzes Feldbild erzeugt.Die felge spielt da keine Rolle!


----------



## chri55 (25. Dezember 2007)

stimmt, dann müsste aber in der gabel eine spannung induziert werden, da sich die feldlinien des magnetfeldes um den träger bewegen. der träger schneidet in horizontaler ausrichtung die sich bewegenden feldlinien, worauf die elektronen im metall-träger in eine richtung wandern. 
wenn man nun die gabel noch mit löchern dotiert (verunreinigt), entsteht ein halbleiter, was heißt, dass man beim biken im winter deutlich stärkeres licht zur verfügung hätte als im sommer oder umgekehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terasventus (25. Dezember 2007)

du denkst an Supraleiter?))


----------



## terasventus (25. Dezember 2007)

ne....dotieren muss man gar nicht. Schwachsinn. 
irg-wo habe bei ebay habe ich eine Z-Diode gesehen, zum drankleben an die Gabelschaft versteht sich


----------



## chri55 (25. Dezember 2007)

neee nich supraleiter sondern halbleiter, die leiten entweder bei besonders niedrigen oder besonders hohen temperaturen gut (sehr gut). supraleitung ist die perfekte leitung mit 0% widerstand, allerdings ist dieser zustand sehr sehr schwer zu erreichen (kann mich irren aber ich glaub bei unter -200°C !?[abhängig vom verwendeten material] entsteht erst eine supraleitung)


----------



## -Fish- (26. Dezember 2007)

loooool

Das Teil muß ich haben  :http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190185675058&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


Fish


----------



## Saxen-Paule (26. Dezember 2007)

Ist doch immer wieder faszinierend, was die leute für ein Geld in ihre Schrottmühlen stecken


----------



## gustav gans (26. Dezember 2007)

der vorbau wär eine überlegung wert,,.......für gabeln die zu tief bauen....


----------



## chri55 (26. Dezember 2007)

> ...umlakiert...V-Breack...Folje...Suntor...



wenn ich was verkaufen will, achte ich doch wenigstens etwas auf meine Rechtschreibung oder? 
wenn man keine Ahnung von Fachbegriffen (z.B. Suntour oder V-Brake) hat, sollte man sich über die richtige Schreibung erkundigen, bevor man damit wirbt.


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt erst richtig geil! Nix mit kaputter Schaltung.  

Klick!


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. Dezember 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Jetzt erst richtig geil! Nix mit kaputter Schaltung.
> 
> Klick!



Geil... jetzt nur noch der Rahmen den man aber gar nicht sieht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (28. Dezember 2007)

Zwar nix mit Bikes zu tun... http://cgi.ebay.de/1-x-Ferrero-Raff...ryZ40840QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Weihnachtsgesche...ryZ93150QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ungeoeffnetes-We...ryZ93150QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/verspaetetes-Wei...oryZ8954QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Man haben die Probleme...


----------



## Jonez (28. Dezember 2007)

Karton + Verpackungen von anderen Geschenken schön Einpacken = "Geschenk vom EX"


----------



## M!tch (28. Dezember 2007)

welche deppen bieten da zweistellige beträge?


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/SONY-VAIO-PCG-50...ryZ28837QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

is zwar kein besonderes angebot, aber es geht eher um die antwort auf die frage vom finnen ganz unten... ich mein, is klar, dass das mit 'nem übersetzungstool übersetzt sein muss, aber es klingt schon echt strange...


----------



## Smourock17 (28. Dezember 2007)

das ließt sich doch keine Sau durch  

Und weil hier nichnur ich notgeil bin:

Hier mal was zum guggen  

Sehr detaillierte Pixx <3 ...


----------



## matiosch (29. Dezember 2007)

"Wicked Weasel 661 Work Wear"  

Das nenn ich mal Arbeitsbekleidung, muss gleich mal in den nächsten Laden gehen und fragen ob die das auch führen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smourock17 (29. Dezember 2007)

HAHA lol wie ich gelacht hab das mit dem "WORK-WEAR" hab ich überlesen xD

Ma Cheffe vorschlagen dass wir bei den Azubi-Mädels neue Arbeitsklamotte einführen ...
Wird wohl aber eher nix :/

Hat schließlich keinen EDV-Schutz


----------



## Deleted 8297 (29. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Droessiger-Rahme...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gebrauchter Rahmen aber noch in gutem Zustand


----------



## Smourock17 (29. Dezember 2007)

Guter Zustand, is nur gebrochen... 
Logik !


----------



## Leeon (29. Dezember 2007)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal wieder ein Beispiel mit einer völlig übertriebenen Vorstellung:
> 
> ...



boah wie geil...
wenn der rahmen ne is2000 aufnahme hat, kann man doch ne gustl dranschrauben XD...
so n bmx mit discs wollt ich schon immer haben ...


----------



## Gamiac (29. Dezember 2007)

Na wenn die Züge sich in der Halfpipe verheddern bremst das schon, sonst hätte man die ruhig weglassen können  , zufällige Funktion ist also möglich, wenn auch unwarscheinlich.
Aber bei nem BMX kann man ja auch locker lässig mit den Füssen Bremsen    

MfG Gamiac


----------



## ragazza (29. Dezember 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Droessiger-Rahme...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Gebrauchter Rahmen aber noch in gutem Zustand



Der eigentliche Witz dran ist,daß auch noch Gebote dafür abgegeben wurden.


----------



## TilmannD (29. Dezember 2007)

AN ALLE MANN KANN ABHOLEN SCHALTWERG!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/xt-schaltwerg-kl...ryZ77581QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## William Foster (29. Dezember 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Witz dran ist,daß auch noch Gebote dafür abgegeben wurden.



Vielleicht zum Vorzeigen bei der Versicherung, oder so...


----------



## nein (30. Dezember 2007)

TilmannD schrieb:


> AN ALLE MANN KANN ABHOLEN SCHALTWERG!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/xt-schaltwerg-kl...ryZ77581QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



IMMER AN RUFEN 01639267797


----------



## Smourock17 (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab gerade angerufen
Der gute wohnt in Berlin, hat gemeint blablastraÃe blub und dann im Hinterhof... o0

Ich bot ihm 17,50â¬... dass ich aus Erlangen jetzt herfahre und das Teil in 20 min bei ihm abhohle verwundert ihn kein StÃ¼ck ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## launebär (30. Dezember 2007)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade angerufen
> Der gute wohnt in Berlin, hat gemeint blablastraße blub und dann im Hinterhof... o0
> 
> Ich bot ihm 17,50... dass ich aus Erlangen jetzt herfahre und das Teil in 20 min bei ihm abhohle verwundert ihn kein Stück ^^



Wer weiß wo das Schaltwerk zuvor verbaut war bzw. herkommt...  
Und ansonsten sind Erlangen Berlin in 20 min doch kein ding, vorrausgesetzt man hat "krasse tiefergelegte 3er bmw, weissu alder..."


----------



## Gamiac (30. Dezember 2007)

Und ansonsten sind Erlangen Berlin in 20 min doch kein ding, vorrausgesetzt man hat "krasse tiefergelegte 3er bmw, weissu alder..."


Man  das pack ich mit nem Tretroller


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Dezember 2007)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Man  das pack ich mit nem Tretroller



Also bitte, du bist Biker......


----------



## Gamiac (30. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich mit dem Bike nach 10 min da bin ist die Spannung ja weg , aber bei 4600 km/h müsste ich mir wohl erstmal n paar andere Reifen besorgen


----------



## biker1967 (31. Dezember 2007)

der letzte Satz ist gut formuliert:
http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-XT-BR-M7...ryZ77581QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wieviel ist ein Arsch voll???


----------



## Tipo Allegro (31. Dezember 2007)

Wäre ja schön wenn das funktionieren würde! Erst das Handy einkassieren und dann den Vertrag einem anderen aufdrücken!   

http://cgi.ebay.de/Vertragsuebernah...yZ136697QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ragazza (31. Dezember 2007)

Das hier ist auch ein Beispiel unserer gnadenlosen Deflation,wenn man hier sieht,welch Traumbike neu schon für 2800.-Euro zu haben war.Da könnte doch der Rahmen alleine schon mindestens 1500.- bringen...   

http://cgi.ebay.de/Winora-Hai-End-F...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## omaschreck (31. Dezember 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Das hier ist auch ein Beispiel unserer gnadenlosen Deflation,wenn man hier sieht,welch Traumbike neu schon für 2800.-Euro zu haben war.Da könnte doch der Rahmen alleine schon mindestens 1500.- bringen...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Winora-Hai-End-F...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




"....schöne CNC-Fräsungen" .... ....genau.......mim offiziersmesser geschnitzt hätte aber noch besser ausgesehen  

aber die pulverbeschichtung is auch nich zu verachten..........oder sind das keine blasen beim 5ten bild rechtes drittel auf höhe der blanken zuges?


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (31. Dezember 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Das hier ist auch ein Beispiel unserer gnadenlosen Deflation,wenn man hier sieht,welch Traumbike neu schon für 2800.-Euro zu haben war.Da könnte doch der Rahmen alleine schon mindestens 1500.- bringen...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Winora-Hai-End-F...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hallo,

1.500,-- Euro bringt der locker, er hat ja schließlich sehr saubere Scheißnähte    

Gruß

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leeon (31. Dezember 2007)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 1.500,-- Euro bringt der locker, er hat ja schließlich sehr saubere Scheißnähte
> 
> ...


----------



## Gamiac (31. Dezember 2007)

:kotz: Mein gott ist das ding hässlich :kotz: 
irgendwie sieht das Fahrrad zwar unbenutzt aus, aber neue sehen anders aus, evtl. hat das *komplette Bike *vor 15 Jahren mal 2800,- *DM* gekostet, aber jetzt is das Ding ja wohl nur noch ,     hmm, wartet mal     

mir fällt nix ein wofür das Ding noch gut is


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Dezember 2007)

Das Ding ist sicher Geschmacksache, aber hässlich ist es nicht. Auf die Räder wäre ich scharf


----------



## Gamiac (31. Dezember 2007)

OK, die Räder sehn schon cool aus, aber die verkauft er ja nicht !


----------



## omaschreck (31. Dezember 2007)

Gamiac schrieb:


> :kotz: Mein gott ist das ding hässlich :kotz:
> irgendwie sieht das Fahrrad zwar unbenutzt aus, aber neue sehen anders aus, evtl. hat das *komplette Bike *vor 15 Jahren mal 2800,- *DM* gekostet, aber jetzt is das Ding ja wohl nur noch ,     hmm, wartet mal
> 
> mir fällt nix ein wofür das Ding noch gut is



recycling im grossraum shanghai?


----------



## jasper (31. Dezember 2007)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 1.500,-- Euro bringt der locker, er hat ja schließlich sehr saubere Scheißnähte
> 
> ...



außerdem werden rst-gabeln nur bei höchstpreisigen bikes verbaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (1. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Radrahmen-mit-Ga...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
   
Klasse das Teil mit Doppeldämpfer....


----------



## chri55 (1. Januar 2008)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Radrahmen-mit-Ga...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Klasse das Teil mit Doppeldämpfer....



oO ist das ein Baumarkt-Rahmen oder was teures?
der Hinterbau sieht etwas zart aus für einen echten Downhill-Rahmen...


----------



## ragazza (1. Januar 2008)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Radrahmen-mit-Ga...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Klasse das Teil mit Doppeldämpfer....



So was hab ich ja noch nie gesehen,nicht mal im Motorradbau,wo`s aufs Gramm nicht soo ankommt gibts ne Umlenkung auf zwei Federbeine.Wahrlich kurios.


----------



## chri55 (1. Januar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> So was hab ich ja noch nie gesehen,nicht mal im Motorradbau,wo`s aufs Gramm nicht soo ankommt gibts ne Umlenkung auf zwei Federbeine.Wahrlich kurios.



sowas gibts in der Bike-Branche mindestens noch einmal, und zwar bei Richi


----------



## sunboy (1. Januar 2008)

Und das bringt... was genau?


----------



## Exekuhtot (1. Januar 2008)

Stabilität und entlsatung des Dämpfers. ist ja nur für extreme Drops etc. gedacht und hat da auch seine einzige Berechtigung.

Ausserdem schauts goil aus^^


----------



## chri55 (1. Januar 2008)

aha
sieht auf jeden fall brachial aus


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. Januar 2008)

naja. es gibt ja auch Leute die pinke Polos tragen


----------



## matiosch (1. Januar 2008)

Ähmmm.... ist nicht normalerweise der Gabelschaft eingepresst? Der fehlt hier, ist also eigentlich nutzlos!?
Und der Hinterbau ist ja dünner als bei AM-Bikes...


----------



## ragazza (1. Januar 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> sowas gibts in der Bike-Branche mindestens noch einmal, und zwar bei Richi
> 
> Wieder mal was dazugelernt.Aber rein physikalisch-technisch macht das keinen Sinn,wirklich nur was für die Optik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (1. Januar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> your enemy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > sowas gibts in der Aber rein physikalisch-technisch macht das keinen Sinn,wirklich nur was für die Optik.
> ...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (1. Januar 2008)

kann ich so unterschreiben! Das lässt tatsächlich wesentlich höhere Belastungen zu, ohne dass der Dämpfer durchschlägt. Bei nem normalen DOwnhill ist das ganze dann allerdings wohl härter als nen hardtail


----------



## [email protected] (2. Januar 2008)

"RetroVintageFunkyPop" mit schönen Detailbildern !


----------



## chri55 (2. Januar 2008)

na wenigstens verlangt er nicht mehr als 50 für die Möhre  
die Detailbilder sind zwar (teilweise) richtig grauenerregend aber immerhin ehrlicher gegenüber potenziellen Käufern als verpixelte Fernaufnahmen

ich würde dafür aber nicht mehr als 6.99 ausgeben


----------



## Saxen-Paule (2. Januar 2008)

Die müssen so ehrlich sein- stehen ja schließlich unter steter überwachung von oben


----------



## tbird (2. Januar 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> oO ist das ein Baumarkt-Rahmen oder was teures?
> der Hinterbau sieht etwas zart aus für einen echten Downhill-Rahmen...



das ist ziemlich sicher ein baumarkt-rahmen. wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man, dass die dämpfer links und rechts der eigentlichen (einfach-)dämpferaufnahme liegen .... das ist einfach nur hingepfuscht!


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

schaut mal die Kettenführung an:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190187053672

Ob die Schaltung da noch richtig funktioniert? Gesehen hab ich so etwas noch nie.

Gruß

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Januar 2008)

Die Schaltung funzt trotzdem. Die Spannrolle, auf der die Kette läuft, ist breit genug so das die Kette genug Platz hat.


----------



## elsepe (2. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Windturbine-Lich...ryZ85110QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

mit windkraft  ...... aha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenknecht (2. Januar 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Windturbine-Lich...ryZ85110QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> mit windkraft  ...... aha



na da freut man sich doch ausnahmsweise mal über gegenwind


----------



## jim_schabernack (2. Januar 2008)

Und hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130186917348&indexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting
Gutes Antrittsverhalten- Man merkt beim Trampeln : Das Rad kommt von der Stelle. "hihihi" 
Tut mir in der Seele weh - mir tun die Augen weh...
Warum ist das Schloss so unpassend?


----------



## elsepe (2. Januar 2008)

das schloss gehört zum gator klein attitude.

aber ehrlich so kurios ist der artikel gar nicht die lackierung ist halt geschmacksache.


----------



## kettenknecht (2. Januar 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> ...die lackierung ist halt geschmacksache.



wohl wahr, aber ich gebs zu mir gefällts


----------



## chri55 (2. Januar 2008)

wenn man Schutzblech, Reflektoren, Schloss und Barends weglässt siehts schon recht ordentlich aus


----------



## Triturbo (2. Januar 2008)

das bike is :kotz: , es tut mir leid aber guckt es euch an. das schutzblech, das schloss, die gabel zu dem rahmen, also ich weiß nich, wie man sowas schön finden kann. da muss viel zeit und geld angelegt werden, damit daraus ein vernünftiges rad wird. mMn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (2. Januar 2008)

und vor allem muss man erst mal 2 m gros werden um das rad zu fahren.....


----------



## chri55 (2. Januar 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> und vor allem muss man erst mal 2 m gros werden um das rad zu fahren.....



das ist das größte Problem


----------



## ragazza (2. Januar 2008)

matiosch schrieb:


> ragazza schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Warum nicht, statisch betrachtet ist es doch so: Ein Drop ist nichts anderes als eine schlagartig auftretende Kraft nach oben (relativ zum Rahmen gesehen)
> ...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (2. Januar 2008)

So dann nimm von den federn wieder 2 und schon kannst du noch weiter droppen. Irgendwann ist das ja auch ein Problem der Einbautiefe, wenn du trotz enormer Härte noch eine tatsächliche Federwirkung haben willst!


----------



## saturno (2. Januar 2008)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schaut mal die Kettenführung an:
> 
> ...



na dann biste wohl noch recht neu im buisness!!!! das ist ein amazing kettenspanner made in good old germany, war mal das top modell zu seiner zeit


----------



## jasper (2. Januar 2008)

saturno schrieb:


> na dann biste wohl noch recht neu im buisness!!!! das ist ein amazing kettenspanner made in good old germany, war mal das top modell zu seiner zeit



so und ich dachte der ist von tool...


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Januar 2008)

Seit wann baut Votec USD Gabeln????


----------



## gustav gans (2. Januar 2008)

kein kurioses bike,.....aber ein kurioser preis....... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Adroit-96-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

vorrausgesetzt das neue, höchstbietende ebaymitglied ist auch wirklich zahlungskräftig.....

wenn man bedenkt was ma mit dieser kohle fürn geiles geret zambauen kann,...........


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Januar 2008)

Naja bei den Teilen und fürn Sammler geht das wohl in Ordnung. Und der Zustand ist wirklich bemerkenswert. Evtl. will er verhindern, dass andere mitbieten.


----------



## BOOZE (2. Januar 2008)

gustav gans schrieb:


> kein kurioses bike,.....aber ein kurioser preis.......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Adroit-96-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Wenn du wüstest, was das Teil damals gekostet hat, Liebhaberstück, Preis ist sogar OK, hatte auch mal so eines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gustav gans (2. Januar 2008)

ja, da hastscho recht ( was ich mich erinnern kann war das rad echt schweineteuer).......
aber wenn man bedenkt wieviel technik und fahrspaß man heut um 3000 euro kriegt, im vergleich zu der in der auktion,......

aber wie gesagt du hast recht, für einen liebhaber der schon lange nach soetwas sucht sicher ein vertretbarer preis......

hab selber über 1 jahr nach nem bestimmten rahmen gesucht (intensievst), und als ich ihn endlich gefunden hab hätt ich wenn sein gemußt? auch ein vermögen ausgegeben. 


trotzdem,............3000er fürn klein welches über 10 jahre alt is........


----------



## Saxen-Paule (3. Januar 2008)

gustav gans schrieb:


> ja, da hastscho recht ( was ich mich erinnern kann war das rad echt schweineteuer).......
> aber wenn man bedenkt wieviel technik und fahrspaß man heut um 3000 euro kriegt, im vergleich zu der in der auktion,......
> 
> aber wie gesagt du hast recht, für einen liebhaber der schon lange nach soetwas sucht sicher ein vertretbarer preis......
> ...



Das ist halt ei nreines Sammlerstück! Das wurden ie gefahren und das wird es wohl auch nie! Das kann man so nicht vergleichen


----------



## gustav gans (3. Januar 2008)

womit du sicher recht hast


----------



## steed (3. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ACHTUNG-TREK-Vol...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Januar 2008)

steed schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ACHTUNG-TREK-Vol...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Was soll das denn sein, ist das wirklich ein Trek? Sieht aus wie ein billiges Baumarkt-Rad.


----------



## matiosch (3. Januar 2008)

> Scheibenbremse hinten, vorne Gummis, da Scheiben unter starker Belastung überhitzen können



Ich glaube nicht, dass eine V-Brake noch vernünftig arbeitet, wo eine Scheibenbremse schon aufgibt.  Vielleicht glaubt ihm das ja wer...


----------



## Enrgy (3. Januar 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Was soll das denn sein, ist das wirklich ein Trek? Sieht aus wie ein billiges Baumarkt-Rad.



Tja, sowas war tatsächlich mal mal der letzte Schrei... 
http://myhome.shinbiro.com/~tokang/bike/pro_issue_dh.gif


----------



## Jogi (3. Januar 2008)

steed schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ACHTUNG-TREK-Vol...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Der Rahmen ist ja nur so fett, dass der bescheurte TREK-Aufkleber draufpasst.  

Klar, dass so eine Mähre nur auf der Straße gefahren wurde. 
Im Gelände:
für Bergauf ist das Teil viel zu schwer
Bergab wirds auseinanderfallen


----------



## chri55 (3. Januar 2008)

allein der Vorbau bei dem eBay-Trek...der klappt doch bei hoher Belastung einfach nach unten weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenknecht (3. Januar 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein billiges Baumarkt-Rad.



im grunde ises ja auch eins


----------



## nein (4. Januar 2008)

jaaaa hauptsache gel-sattel


----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. Januar 2008)

_Scheibenbremse hinten, vorne Gummis, da Scheiben unter starker Belastung überhitzen können_


----------



## ANMA (4. Januar 2008)

Hier noch was nicht bikebezogenes:
http://cgi.ebay.de/suboofer_W0QQite...ryZ23333QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
v.a. die Wattangabe ist interessant!


----------



## gustav gans (4. Januar 2008)

der ganze text inkl. überschrift ist der hammer

klarer fall von "im deutsch-unterricht geschlafen"

aber den letzten satz fand ich am besten:

bitte nicht bitten.......


----------



## underfrange (4. Januar 2008)

und die Tastatur kann er auch nicht bedienen. Lachen musste ich bei: ihr werdet mit mund offen bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (4. Januar 2008)

na dann hoffe ich mal, das er den aufrechten gang schon beherrscht und von der mutterbrust schon entwöhnt ist .... mann , mann

schaut mal in die anderen angebote des agenten rein. vorzüglich ist vor allem der verstärker den er anbietet ....
das kind wird es im kofferraum echt gut haben


----------



## Leeon (4. Januar 2008)

Ich wollte doch  nur die braunen Spank griffe findenl...

^^ähem jaah... der preis erscheint mir (als nicht bayer) etwas hoch...


----------



## B-Ston3D (4. Januar 2008)

omg


----------



## Leeon (4. Januar 2008)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> omg



ich wollts au scho reinstellen... (also des bild)


----------



## chri55 (4. Januar 2008)

> Aktuelles Gebot:	EUR 402,00


402 â¬


----------



## B-Ston3D (4. Januar 2008)

14 stunden


----------



## Schleudersturz (5. Januar 2008)

Hier nen ganz heißer Tipp für die Downhiller unter uns! DAs hat sogar einen Verstärkten Rahmen und.... ach seht selbst 

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-ZOLL-MOUNTAIN...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TZR (5. Januar 2008)

Was nützt mir denn eine Dynamobeleuchtung? Wärs nicht sinnvoller, den Weg zu beleuchten?


----------



## chri55 (5. Januar 2008)

schon wieder *2* Dämpfer in einem Baumarktrad 
hat das Sinn? sieht irgendwie komisch aus...







die Kraft wirkt doch nicht gleichzeitig in 2 Richtungen? bei einem Drehpunkt!


----------



## Marder (5. Januar 2008)

genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht....
die dämpferaufnahme müsste auch noch einmal gelagert sein, was ich mir bei dem rad nicht vorstellen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (5. Januar 2008)

ich bezweifle die funktion der hinterradfederung


----------



## TZR (5. Januar 2008)

Könnt ihr nicht lesen? Das ist ein super Bike.


----------



## chri55 (5. Januar 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Könnt ihr nicht lesen? Das ist ein super Bike.



du meinst, der Super-Hinterbau trickst die Physik aus?


----------



## Triturbo (5. Januar 2008)

darum fahre ich 3 ht's und mein nächstes wird auch wieder eins, denn die zwei-dämpfer-technologie ist mir nicht ausgereift genug.^^


----------



## chri55 (5. Januar 2008)

ich bin ja auch für ht´s
aber es gibt ja auch fullys mit 1 dämpfer


----------



## TZR (5. Januar 2008)

Die Option hat man ja hier auch, indem man die 3. Dämpferaufnahme alleine nutzt.
Oder fehlt nur ein Dämpfer?


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Januar 2008)

ANMA schrieb:


> Hier noch was nicht bikebezogenes:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/suboofer_W0QQite...ryZ23333QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> v.a. die Wattangabe ist interessant!



der text ist echt hammer


----------



## janisj (5. Januar 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Könnt ihr nicht lesen? Das ist ein super Bike.



Richtig, 
damit kann man zweimal großere Drops machen, und schneller ins Krankenhaus landen. Service kostet auch was!


----------



## Schleudersturz (6. Januar 2008)

ICh finde die Scheibenbremsen auch den HAMMER! 


> Bremsen vorn : Scheibenbremse
> 
> Bremse hinten: Scheibenbremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gamiac (6. Januar 2008)

janisj schrieb:


> Richtig,
> damit kann man zweimal großere Drops machen, und schneller ins Krankenhaus landen. Service kostet auch was!



Man, ich weiss garnicht was ihr wollt, wenn man im Sommer schön mit dem Bike *in den See* jumpen will is das genau richtig, kann man auch ohne grössere Bedenken direkt liegen lassen, innerhalb von 45 min hat sich das Ding aufgelöst   

Für das Geld kann man sich den Spass machen   

Ein richtiges Bike währe dafür wohl zu schade, weil die anschliessenden Rep´s wohl teuerer währen als dieses komplette (Bike), habs mal in Klammern gesetzt, da die Bezeichnung nicht so richtig stimmt  

PS:Ach und ich hab gesehen das da sogar Schutzbleche dran sind, dann wird man auch nicht so vollgespritzt


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (6. Januar 2008)

Schwere Ausführung!

http://cgi.ebay.de/mountainbike-schwere-ausfuehrung_W0QQitemZ270200197550QQihZ017QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chri55 (6. Januar 2008)

die dünnen Kurbelärmchen XD ist bestimmt kein Stahl^^

was denkt ihr, wie viel das wiegt? is sag mal so um die 15,5 Kilo...


----------



## Schleudersturz (6. Januar 2008)

ich biete 16 

und hier noch nen Paar Cross Country reifen  http://cgi.ebay.de/Cross-Country-Re...ryZ81672QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dortmund biker (6. Januar 2008)

25,732Kg


----------



## roadracer one (6. Januar 2008)

Ich finde die Option geil da tatsächlich noch nen dritten Dämpfer einbauen zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gamiac (6. Januar 2008)

X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:


> Schwere Ausführung!



Ich finde das geilste an dem Bike sind die Pedalen mit Rückstrahler   :


----------



## zeitweiser (6. Januar 2008)

Hier hat aber einer keine sonderbare Bieterliste.
http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=330200030651
Hab da bei wohl was verpasst


----------



## chri55 (6. Januar 2008)

wieso?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (6. Januar 2008)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Hier hat aber einer eine sonderbare Bieterliste.
> http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=330200030651



Das ist normal bei höherpreisigen angeboten. Dann werden die Namen der Bieter auf diese Art und Weise unkenntlich gemacht!


----------



## elsepe (6. Januar 2008)

schon ne weile nicht mehr in der bucht geschwommen oder.....?


----------



## Gamiac (6. Januar 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> schon ne weile nicht mehr in der bucht geschwommen oder.....?



Den musst du aber erklären,
da kommt doch kein Schwein drauf


----------



## norman68 (7. Januar 2008)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Hier hat aber einer keine sonderbare Bieterliste.
> http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=330200030651
> Hab da bei wohl was verpasst



Guten Morgen les mal das:

   Wir haben die Anzeige der Gebotsübersicht für höherpreisige Artikel geändert. Um die Sicherheit des eBay-Marktplatzes zu wahren, den Schutz der Privatsphäre der Bieter zu erhöhen und unsere Mitglieder vor betrügerischen E-Mails zu schützen, sehen nur Sie und der Verkäufer Ihren Mitgliedsnamen in der Gebotsübersicht. Anderen Mitgliedern wird Ihr Namen anonym angezeigt, wie beispielsweise x***y.


----------



## zeitweiser (7. Januar 2008)

Wie gesagt
Hab wohl was verpasst.
Danke für die Hinweise


----------



## bernd e (8. Januar 2008)

Schleudersturz schrieb:


> Hier nen ganz heißer Tipp für die Downhiller unter uns! DAs hat sogar einen Verstärkten Rahmen und.... ach seht selbst
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-ZOLL-MOUNTAIN...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hab bei Ebay meinen Cube Stereo Rahmenkit versteigert. Der Typ konnte nicht lesen und dachte es wäre ein ganzes Bike. Nach viel hin und her   nimmt er es, hat aber vom Biken absolut keine Ahnung (z.B. kennt den Unterschied zwischen LX und XT nicht). 

Das Angebot oben wäre genau Richtig für den gewesen


----------



## omaschreck (8. Januar 2008)

uah

dabei fällt mir ein ich könnt mal wieder ausmisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaparral Rider (9. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Manitou-Travis-S...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chri55 (9. Januar 2008)




----------



## Schlammcatcher (9. Januar 2008)

Darf ich nochmal an die eine Asi-Bratze erinnern, die hier längere Zeit die Runde machte?  

Da ist die hier doch mal richtig nett gegen.


----------



## [email protected] (9. Januar 2008)

Ich nehme doch mal an, dass das seine Freundin ist. 
Ich denke nicht, dass sich meine bessere Hälfte zu solchen Fotos bereit erklären würde, sollte ich meine 888 verkaufen. 
Ich wüsst auch nicht, ob ich das zwingend will


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Januar 2008)

Evtl. hat er versprochen mit Biken aufzuhören
Interessant ist auch die Doppel-Dämpfung: Oben steht mit TPC+ und in der Artikelbeschreibung die er von Manitou kopiert hat noch zusätzlich Intrinsic. Bringt das nen Vorteil


----------



## -hr- (9. Januar 2008)

Hier hat einer voll die Ahnung und eine Preisvorstellung:

http://cgi.ebay.de/KONA-STAB-PRIMO_...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

einfach mal durchlesen... (wer hat Fehler entdeckt???)


----------



## Bierkiste (9. Januar 2008)

Schleudersturz schrieb:


> ich biete 16
> 
> und hier noch nen Paar Cross Country reifen  http://cgi.ebay.de/Cross-Country-Re...ryZ81672QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



"sind also sehr gut für den reinen Crossbereich
bei weichem Boden, *Eis* oder Schnee"
...eh alles dasselbe


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Januar 2008)

Irre, das Teil ist doch nur noch Schrott!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (9. Januar 2008)

Und das Ganze mit Geschwindigkeitsgarantie! Ohne Bremse nie wieder als letzter unten im Ziel!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masta2006 (9. Januar 2008)

kettenknecht schrieb:


> wohl wahr, aber ich gebs zu mir gefällts



Mir auch, aber der Spruch: Man merkt beim Trampeln..^^


----------



## masta2006 (9. Januar 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> die dünnen Kurbelärmchen XD ist bestimmt kein Stahl^^
> 
> was denkt ihr, wie viel das wiegt? is sag mal so um die 15,5 Kilo...


^

Vor allem die Billiggabel, braucht bestimmt Ölwechsel^^


----------



## TilmannD (10. Januar 2008)

ich bau mir gerd ein bieke auf des kriegst
- scheibenbremsen make echo 	(cooler hallsound)
- pidale wcw
und gantz wichtig
- schaldwerg sream ach ja und korrekte kubel von SINCROSS

   

http://cgi.ebay.de/pidale-wcw-rot-w...ryZ81675QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/schaldwerg-sream...ryZ77611QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/SINCROSS_W0QQite...ryZ85115QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/gabel-silber-nur...yZ100534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Marder (10. Januar 2008)

wie geil - wollen die ihre sachen eigentlich nicht für mehr geld verkaufen...??


----------



## OmemoO (10. Januar 2008)

Ach der verarscht doch die Leute... Kurzer Käfig... langer Käfig...

Der Burschi kennt sich aus... Wie blöd dass er mit dieser Verarsche aber keine großen Gebote erhalten wird, da ja bei der Artikelsuche keiner die Artikel finden wird... Aber dank diesem Thread weiss hier im Forum jeder, wer saugünstige Teile verkauft... und der entsprechend mehr für seine Teile bekommt obwohl ohne diesem Thread wäre er eine arme Sau...


----------



## matiosch (10. Januar 2008)

> schlagt zu noch tage zwei und par stunden ran an die raceface wie neu drei ketten bleter wie neu  biten biten biten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nein (10. Januar 2008)

raceface tobine biten biten biten jetzt noch tage 1 und par stunden


----------



## Marder (10. Januar 2008)

und auf sowas bieten auch noch welche


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Januar 2008)

Das erinnert mich an Stanislaw Lem "Die Tobine". Wer Nachlesen will:
Stanislaw Lem, Die Ratte im Labyrinth, Erzählungen, erschienen bei Suhrkamp!


----------



## foenfrisur (10. Januar 2008)

Hey, super ketten bleter!!  

"biten biten biten"


----------



## HEIZER (10. Januar 2008)

echt grenzwertig


----------



## Rocky_M (11. Januar 2008)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Da ist die hier doch mal richtig nett gegen.



Und sie kann mit Steckachsen umgehen


----------



## M!tch (12. Januar 2008)

zu der alten: die muss sich ganz schön weit runter beugen, damit man überhaupt titten sieht.
beim syncros vorbau geil: gut erhalten, sonst ok(der mangel, dass er gut erhalten ist, ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber sonst ist er ja ok).
"scream" ist wohl auch der richtige titel für das schaltwerk.
und bei der kurbel frag ich mich, wer dafür 77,- bietet, die schrauben sind total verrostet und die kettenbletter garantiert auch hinüber. nur weil race face drauf steht.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (12. Januar 2008)

Darf ich mal fragen in meiner Unwissenheit..sollte Race Face Turbine heissen oder?


----------



## elsepe (12. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120209192492&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


für die gute sache


----------



## zeitweiser (12. Januar 2008)

Alles Schimano    
Ein sehr leichter Alurahmen!!!!! Zugreifen
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Sch...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwild (12. Januar 2008)

Ist jetzt zwar keine Kuriosität, aber eine kuriose Beobachtung,
vielleicht habe ich aber etwas übersehen, und es ist eine neue Art von anonymen Bieten:

Es tauchen verstärkt Bieter auf, die nicht mehr mit Vollnamen, sondern stets nur so "d***h", also vorne und hinten ein Buchstabe, in der Mitte drei Wildcards aufgeführt sind.

Ist das jetzt normal, oder geht der Trend in Richtung solcher Namen.

(hab jetzt keine Lust, mir irgendwelche ebay-Optionen auf deren Seite durchzulesen, weil ich eh nur sporadisch da reinschaue, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Erklärung, Danke!)


----------



## chri55 (12. Januar 2008)

hab ich au schon mal gefragt 
das dient zur Sicherheit der Bieter, bei höheren Beträgen wird so der Username unkenntlich gemacht


----------



## nikolauzi (12. Januar 2008)

Steht doch direkt unter der Bieterliste
"Um die Sicherheit von eBay als Marktplatz zu gewährleisten, werden mitgliedsspezifische Informationen in der Gebotsübersicht nicht angezeigt. "

Bin aber auch zuerst drauf reingefallen 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (12. Januar 2008)

Kuckt Euch mal die Bilder an. Da möchte wohl jemand mit dem Arsch seiner Freundin (oder ist das die Besitzerin selbst?) sein Bike besser verkaufen, oder?

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Bionicon-Sup...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## matiosch (12. Januar 2008)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Da möchte wohl jemand mit dem Arsch seiner Freundin (oder ist das die Besitzerin selbst?) sein Bike besser verkaufen, oder?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Bionicon-Sup...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Kann man die auch Probe fahren?


----------



## matiosch (12. Januar 2008)

Wenn Ihr keines der aufgeführten Teile verbaut habt, dürft Ihr die Gabel nicht kaufen  

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Federgabel_W0QQitemZ270201257697QQihZ017QQcategoryZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## OKTAN (12. Januar 2008)

Ist wohl eher wegen den Treffern der Suchfunktion. So Typen sollte man häuten.


OKTAN


----------



## matiosch (12. Januar 2008)

Die Treffer durch die EIngabe gelten nur für die Titel, was in der Angabe steht ist dafür unwichtig! Trotzdem ziemlich dumm...


----------



## William Foster (12. Januar 2008)

matiosch schrieb:


> Die Treffer durch die EIngabe gelten nur für die Titel, was in der Angabe steht ist dafür unwichtig! Trotzdem ziemlich dumm...



Nein, man kann Artikelbezeichnung und Beschreibungen durchsuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (12. Januar 2008)

genau wenn man z.b. nach nem gemufften stahlrahmen sucht wird das keiner in die artikelbezeichnung stellen... gell.....


----------



## SR--71 (13. Januar 2008)

...neuer Downhiller gefällig?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Rahmen-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

SR--71


----------



## matiosch (13. Januar 2008)

William Foster schrieb:


> Nein, man kann Artikelbezeichnung und Beschreibungen durchsuchen.



Ok, wieder etwas dazugelernt, danke!


----------



## gustav gans (14. Januar 2008)

hier mal ein nettes Beispiel der Formulierung wenn man einen Rahmen an den Mann bringen will der gerissen ist.....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bergamont-Enduro...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Wahnsinn, wieviel Frechheit muss man da besitzen, bzw wie blöd glaubt der Verkäufer das die Leute sind????


----------



## tbird (14. Januar 2008)

ach fÃ¼r 5â¬ nehm ich den rahmen


----------



## gustav gans (14. Januar 2008)

ach jetzt zier dich nicht so,.....
der rahmen wurde extra verstärkt durch die zusätzliche schweissnaht, da musste normalerweise mehr bieten als für nen neuen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (14. Januar 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=88552

alles klar downhill 0o


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2008)

Ist das ein sehr kurzer Trial- oder sehr flacher Dirtrahmen????


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (14. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-FS-DH-Rahmen...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
hui !da isser wieder!


----------



## GlanDas (14. Januar 2008)

Was bringt ein Doppeldämpfer?


----------



## saturno (14. Januar 2008)

zwar nicht e-bay, aber trotzdem   


Suche neuwertige Fox 40 Gabel bis 500
von Dirtbikerider.

Hi,ich suche eine neuwertige Fox 40 Gabel bis 500.Wer eine hat bitte melden unter: [email protected]


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Januar 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Was bringt ein Doppeldämpfer?



na is doch klar is dann einfach doppelt schei??e 



der verstärkte hinterbau is ma echt hart 
das der typ sich traut sowas zu verkaufen


----------



## make65 (15. Januar 2008)

Da verkauft eine ne Kassette scheibchenweise:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR-Kass...ryZ77576QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR-Kass...ryZ77576QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Januar 2008)

ja und? was ist daran jetzt so kurios?


----------



## deichschubser (15. Januar 2008)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=88552
> 
> alles klar downhill 0o




auf jeden fall downhill !!! was willste denn sonst damit machen... so ohne kette?


----------



## nein (15. Januar 2008)

SR--71 schrieb:


> ...neuer Downhiller gefällig?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Rahmen-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> SR--71



Zitat: Weiterhin wurde die hintere Schaltzugführung aufgebohrt um somit den Schaltzug komplett ummantelt bis nach hinten zu ziehen. Somit kann die Funktion der Schaltung nicht durch Schmutz beeinträchtigt werden.

-----

ich hab noch nie gehört dass jemand sein fahrrad so verschmutzt hat dass die schaltung nicht mehr ging... vllt hinten am schaltwerk irgendwelche äste oder so... aber zwischen den einzelnen schaltzugummantelung?! klingt ein wenig seltsam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Floh (15. Januar 2008)

Es gibt ein paar die durchgängige Schalthüllen verlegen, soll bessere Schaltperformance bringen und halt auch bei Regen oder so nichts so schnell "verschleißen"...
Bei den XTR Schalthüllen sind "Abdichtungsteile" enthalten, wo es so nehme ich mal an, egal ist ob offen oder komplett geschlossen verlegt...
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## maddda (15. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/FULLY-FEDERUNG-2...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


sowas gehört verboten!


----------



## maddda (15. Januar 2008)

nein schrieb:


> Zitat: Weiterhin wurde die hintere Schaltzugführung aufgebohrt um somit den Schaltzug komplett ummantelt bis nach hinten zu ziehen. Somit kann die Funktion der Schaltung nicht durch Schmutz beeinträchtigt werden.
> 
> Ey das nix Bergamont^^


----------



## KP-99 (15. Januar 2008)

So, dann hätten wir hier eine Boxxer, die schon vor 4 Jahren 1349 Euro gekostet haben soll!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCK-SHOX-Boxxer-TEAM-2003-aehnl-Dorado-888-66-DH-FR_W0QQitemZ300190417848QQihZ020QQcategoryZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ja nee, is klar!


----------



## The Floh (15. Januar 2008)

Was ist daran jetzt kurios?
Er kann den Preis ja belegen und es ist ja auch das was er bezahlt hat, und wenn er halt UVP preise gezahlt hat die schon enorm hoch liegen ist er halt selbst schuld....
Bis dann


----------



## KP-99 (15. Januar 2008)

Eine Boxxer Team 2003 hat doch meines Wissens niemals 1349 Euro (auch nicht UVP) gekostet......
Hoffe, ich irre mich jetzt nicht total und das ist ein seltenes Sondermodell...!


----------



## The Floh (15. Januar 2008)

Also bei Schlickjumper steht es zumindest so und die schreiben auch nicht irgendeinen Preis rein...
Floh


----------



## The Floh (15. Januar 2008)

KP-99 schrieb:


> So, dann hätten wir hier eine Boxxer, die schon vor 4 Jahren 1349 Euro gekostet haben soll!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCK-SHOX-Boxxer-TEAM-2003-aehnl-Dorado-888-66-DH-FR_W0QQitemZ300190417848QQihZ020QQcategoryZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ja nee, is klar!





The Floh schrieb:


> Also bei Schlickjumper steht es zumindest so und die schreiben auch nicht irgendeinen Preis rein...
> Floh



Edit: Also bei Google sind Gebrauchtpreise zwischen 500-700 vom '03er Modell zu finden, dan denke ich ist die Angabe Reel...


----------



## KP-99 (15. Januar 2008)

Kann nur sagen, daß ich schon seit geraumer Zeit eine Boxxer günstig suche (allerdings ab 2006, der Performance wegen) und das die günstigsten Boxxer immer welche aus den Jahren 2003-2004 waren!
Solche Angebote habe ich nur angeschaut, wenn sie z.B. eine Mojo-Kartusche beinhalten........

Für mich bleibt es dabei, daß diese UVP utopisch ist...

Nicht mal heute kostet das Boxxer Topmodell (Boxxer Worldcup) mehr als 1099(?) UVP!!
Und die Gabeln sind tendenziell aufgrund der komplexeren Technik eher teurer geworden....

Ich will jetzt aber keinen Streit anzetteln, fand die UVP einfach spektakulär!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Floh (15. Januar 2008)

nö passt schon, kann ja auch daneben liegen.
Bis dann


----------



## mightyEx (15. Januar 2008)

maddda schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/FULLY-FEDERUNG-2...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> sowas gehört verboten!



Da tut man wohl weder der Umwelt, dem Geldbeutel noch der Gesundheit was gutes. Da leg ich lieber paar  zu und kauf mir was brauchbares, Gebrauchtes, eh ich mir so ne Einweg-wegwerf-Schleuder kaufe.
Ich will heile von A nach B kommen und nicht an jeder Ecke beten, dass die Schüssel die nächste Kreuzung überlebt.


----------



## saturno (15. Januar 2008)

maddda schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/FULLY-FEDERUNG-2...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> sowas gehört verboten!





warum??? solange in deutschland die geiz ist geil mentalität herscht und das motto hauptsache vollgefedert, werden diese sachen auch einen abnehmer finden. und jeder ist selber schuld wenn er sagt 3 2 1 meins. da habe ich kein mitleid mit solchen käufern


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2008)

KP-99 schrieb:


> Nicht mal heute kostet das Boxxer Topmodell (Boxxer Worldcup) mehr als 1099(?) UVP!!



Sorry, aber der UVP der Boxxer WC liegt bei 1699, nur so.


----------



## davatti (16. Januar 2008)

hello, ja es ist offensichtlich und ein RR (aber mancher von euch fährts ja doch ab&zu)
das bike ging gestern 5x im minutentakt in der rubrik motocrossteile weg und steht heut schon wieder 2x mit dem gleichen Foto drinn, hatte kontakt mit dem armen jungen (nätürlich nicht der neue mit der 6stelligen zahl) von gestern und ja, anscheinend hat einer von vielen Chinesen sein Ebayaccount geknackt und ist jetzt lustig auf bilder-verkaufs-tour.

260 Eur

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150205886702&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005

vs.

6255 Dollar

http://www.velovie.com/catdesc.php?cPath=3&categories_id=27&osCsid=67df9eefa3f802d40298a02c847cb1c6


----------



## mightyEx (16. Januar 2008)

Wobei ich auch etwas vorsichtig wär, wenn Artikelstandort Berlin ist, deutsches Ebay-Portal und englische Beschreibung. Passt nicht wirklich zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommlinio (16. Januar 2008)

Hui,

der is echt mal auf Bilderverkaufstour! So was is echt kurios!!!

Der hat das Bike echt noch 3 mal laufen....


----------



## privilegia (17. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/FRISCHER-FURZ-EK...ryZ62692QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hai-nik (17. Januar 2008)

hat da einer eine marktlücke entdeckt


----------



## gustav gans (17. Januar 2008)

weiß jemand wie man da dran noch ne sattelklemme montieren soll???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330203632905&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014

   

aber der frische furz is trotzdem hardcore


----------



## Deleted 5247 (17. Januar 2008)

gustav gans schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie man da dran noch ne sattelklemme montieren soll???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330203632905&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014



Die Sattelstütze wird durch die weiss lackierte Schraube geklemmt, zwischen dem Sattelrohr und der oberen Dämpferaufnahme, siehe hier:





Rotwild hat das früher so gebaut, was - meiner Meinung nach - ein totaler Konstruktionsfehler war. Man musste angeblich sowohl die obere Dämpferaufnahme, als auch die Sattelrohrspannschraube lockern, um die Sattelhöhe zu verstellen.


----------



## outrage (17. Januar 2008)

Weird Al Yankovic verkauft einen Pullover


----------



## erkan1984 (17. Januar 2008)

outrage schrieb:


> Weird Al Yankovic verkauft einen Pullover



die anderen Auktionen von dem Typen sin aber auch nich ohne,,.....


----------



## gustav gans (17. Januar 2008)

zu der rotwildauktion,....
das hab ich echt nicht gewusst das das "serienmäßig" ist.
habs mir zwar kurz gedacht,.....aber hielt den gedanken dann für absurd.


zum typen mit dem pullover:


----------



## nein (17. Januar 2008)

outrage schrieb:


> Weird Al Yankovic verkauft einen Pullover



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230212672075


----------



## matiosch (17. Januar 2008)

outrage schrieb:


> Weird Al Yankovic verkauft einen Pullover



Man beachte den Artikelstandort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (17. Januar 2008)

Die wahrscheinlich längste Artikelbeschreibung der Welt und erst am Ende steht, dass nur der Rahmen plus Dämpfer, Sattelklemme, Kurbel, Innenlager und Steuersatz verkauft wird:

http://cgi.ebay.de/BERGWERK-FAUNUS-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MaxxTBone (18. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Neuwertiges-Moun...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
ben tucker vom enkel


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Januar 2008)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Neuwertiges-Moun...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ben tucker vom enkel



Hey, da sind ja absolute Neuentwicklungen dran!   Daumenbremsen... wie geil!


----------



## nein (18. Januar 2008)

Mountenbike mit Schimano

Funktion des Fahrrads:
- Schaltung

vordere Ferdergabel von RSD einstellbar nach Härtegrad

Wenn erwünscht können *Sichttermine* telefonisch vereinbart werden.

"Ich verkaufe hier ein Mountainbike von der Firma Cyco 26 Zoll. Gebaut von der Firma Stucchi"

Rahmenfederung Marke RSD

Optischer Hingucker, das richtige für Downhill Crosser.


----------



## Gamiac (18. Januar 2008)

Hat mal ordentlich Sattelüberhöhung,  da wohnt wohl jemand im Tal, so steil wie´s da Bergauf gehen muss , 

"Optischer Hingucker, das richtige für Downhill Crosser."
  

Wenn man mit dem Ding nen Bordstein runterfährt muss man aufpassen das man sich nicht überschlägt


----------



## M!tch (18. Januar 2008)

ich kann es nur immer wieder betonen, manche leute sind echt zu bescheuert um 3 buchstaben, die riesengroß auf der gabel prangen abzuschreiben. 
"rsd federung" 
wegen dem enkel von ben tucker, der ist bestimmt immer mit den knien an die barends gestoßen und hatte keinen bock mehr.


----------



## terasventus (18. Januar 2008)

moin!
Ist der Typ mit dem Pulli Emo UND(?) homo?
Ich kann die schlecht einschätzen, obwohl ich selbst noch unter 30 bin..
kennt sich einer da aus?
Einer hat doch nach dem emo shice gesucht, da er es hier gepostet hat.
Gruß


----------



## PeterAnus (18. Januar 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Die wahrscheinlich längste Artikelbeschreibung der Welt und erst am Ende steht, dass nur der Rahmen plus Dämpfer, Sattelklemme, Kurbel, Innenlager und Steuersatz verkauft wird:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/BERGWERK-FAUNUS-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



sowas ähnliches gabs auch mal mit nem Plasma TV.. erst ne ellenlange beschreibung und unter drunter stand ganz klein,  dass nur das handbuch verkauft wird.. erfolgreiches gebot war um die 2500


----------



## proTECT (18. Januar 2008)

terasventus schrieb:


> moin!
> Ist der Typ mit dem Pulli Emo UND(?) homo?
> Ich kann die schlecht einschätzen, obwohl ich selbst noch unter 30 bin..
> kennt sich einer da aus?
> ...



ne isser nich. der is nur nich schön.^^
bzw nich emo nach heutiger emo mode...^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Goasse (18. Januar 2008)

matiosch schrieb:


> Man beachte den Artikelstandort.



des is am Viktualienmarkt in München ist aber meines wissens eine WG die so heißt kann aber auch sein das des ganze Haus so genannt wird!!


----------



## Tipo Allegro (18. Januar 2008)

" ben tucker vom enkel "

Ich will euch ja nicht den Spass verderben aber ich denke das einfach nur der Lenker um 180 Grad verdreht ist! Zugegeben, fürs Foto hätte er es wieder richten können aber so fährt doch niemand, keiner is so blöd! Hoff ich zumindest


----------



## Gamiac (19. Januar 2008)

Tipo Allegro schrieb:


> " ben tucker vom enkel "
> 
> Ich will euch ja nicht den Spass verderben aber ich denke das einfach nur der Lenker um 180 Grad verdreht ist! Zugegeben, fürs Foto hätte er es wieder richten können aber so fährt doch niemand, keiner is so blöd! Hoff ich zumindest



Der Enkel warscheinlich nicht, aber der Opa schon


----------



## dirter666 (19. Januar 2008)

Tach ! 

Braucht jemand ein Geschenk ? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=250207709581&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## B-Ston3D (19. Januar 2008)

orthopaedischer-Fahrradsattel


----------



## luxuzz (19. Januar 2008)

"An einem sportlichen Fahrrad hat dieser Sattel natürlich nichts zu suchen ;-))"
also an 99% aller Räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrankwandbiker (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

würde diese Nabe an einem MTB auffallen?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330205522275

Fragt sich

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## popeye_mzg (20. Januar 2008)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> orthopaedischer-Fahrradsattel



Hey geil, dann kommen endlich die "breitärschigen Nordicwalkerinnen" von den Trails runter und fangen an zu biken !


----------



## biker1967 (20. Januar 2008)

Bei diesem teil wollte ich die Größe und das Alter wissen
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290199827206&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123

und bekam diese Antwort:

*der rahmen ist genau so groß wie normale mtb bike und die anderen daten weiß ich nicht der rahmen ist 1 jahr alt*

wie soll man wissen wie groß normale MTBs sind?


----------



## sunboy (20. Januar 2008)

Ist doch egal, wiegt ja nur 2,5 Kg!


----------



## Nightwolve (20. Januar 2008)

dirter666 schrieb:


> Tach !
> 
> Braucht jemand ein Geschenk ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=250207709581&category0=&fvi=1



Hammer


----------



## [email protected] (20. Januar 2008)

Hier mal ein *langhubiges* Stumpjumper FSR XC.......leider "nur" der Rahmen


----------



## Dirkinho (21. Januar 2008)

Schicke Mädels, n bißchen klein für meinen Geschmack oder das Bike ist zu groß:

http://cgi.ebay.de/CROSSRAD-FITNESS...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## chri55 (21. Januar 2008)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Schicke Mädels, n bißchen klein für meinen Geschmack oder das Bike ist zu groß:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CROSSRAD-FITNESS...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



die sehen aus, wie nur reinkopiert...


----------



## Dirkinho (21. Januar 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> die sehen aus, wie nur reinkopiert...



Ist schon klar, für Hobbits sind die Mädels auch zu wenig behaart und haben zu kleine Füße


----------



## M!tch (21. Januar 2008)

quatsch, die sind nicht reinkopiert. an der nordseeküste werden die meisten frauen nur 1,20m groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2008)

Hehe, damit hab ich meine neue Signatur


----------



## M!tch (21. Januar 2008)

es ist mir eine ehre.


----------



## DK Henning (21. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/SPENGLE-Komplett...ryZ81669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

omg! mit absolut "kultige 9-fach XT Kasette", alta!


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Januar 2008)

Komische Zeichensetzung und interessante Wortschöpfungen....
Und man stelle sich bei den Laufrädern mal einen Höhenschlag vor! Wer zentriert das???


----------



## nein (21. Januar 2008)

DK Henning schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/SPENGLE-Komplett...ryZ81669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> omg! mit absolut "kultige 9-fach XT Kasette", alta!





			
				Herr eBucht schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend Lieber Fahhrad Fans)  Heute zu Verkaufen!! Komplett Satz eine Kultmarke "Spengle" MTB Version!! Meine "Black Devil" ich habe sehr wenig gebraucht. Beide Laufräder läuft wie Butter))  Keine Seit und Höchschläger.Bremsflanke ist absolut Gutzuschuss)  Optisch ?? Wie Neu!!!Ich Verkaufe das Komplett mit kultige 9-fach XT Kasette. Ohne Bereifung!! Über die Marke Spengle kann ich nur ein wort sagen?? Einfach Genial!!!!  Das Komplett tausche ich gerne auf "Spinergy" Rev-Roks MTB Version. Naturlich auch mit Top Zustand!! Versandkosten trägt Käufer in höhe 15 Euro Versichert. Ebay naturlich ich!! Ich Wunsche ihnen meine Damen und Herren !! Viel Spass bei bieten)



--> ich sag nur ein wort zur beschreibung??? echt klasse!!!!


----------



## elsepe (21. Januar 2008)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Schicke Mädels, n bißchen klein für meinen Geschmack oder das Bike ist zu groß:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CROSSRAD-FITNESS...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



 was mich dann doch etwas irritiert ist der tacho an der kettenstrebe  

ist dann doch etwas umständlich


----------



## ragazza (21. Januar 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> was mich dann doch etwas irritiert ist der tacho an der kettenstrebe
> 
> ist dann doch etwas umständlich



Laut STVO ist bei Fahrrädern,deren Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf ebener Bahn einen Wert von über 26km/h erreicht,die Digitalanzeige eines Geschwindigkeitsmessers grundsätzlich auf der linken Kettenstrebe anzubringen.Dies gilt auch für Fahrräder,die mehrheitlich aus Faserverbundstoffen hergestellt sind.


----------



## M!tch (21. Januar 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> was mich dann doch etwas irritiert ist der tacho an der kettenstrebe
> 
> ist dann doch etwas umständlich



das ist, damit du vor den beiden damen mit deinen kilometern prahlen kannst.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (21. Januar 2008)

Dieses Rad ist was für Puristen! Steht doch da.
Dann kann man sich auch mal lässig hinter seinem Rad herschleifen lassen 

Was mich viel mehr interessiert: wo hat er die beiden Zwerginnen her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (22. Januar 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Dieses Rad ist was für Puristen! Steht doch da.
> Dann kann man sich auch mal lässig hinter seinem Rad herschleifen lassen
> 
> Was mich viel mehr interessiert: wo hat er die beiden Zwerginnen her?



Aus dem Auenland ??? Das sind Elsa und Waldtraut Beutlin, die Schwestern von Frodo


----------



## luxuzz (22. Januar 2008)

Man beachte den langen Text sowie die enorme Bewertung des Verkäufers..
Athlon pc

Der hier ist auch geil. 
Er bietet ca 10 verschiedene Sorten von Haribo Fruchtgummi Packungen aus der Metro an.  Er hat auch über 10 verschiedene Auktionen, allerdings ist die Packung stets leer ^^
Er schreibt sogar das MhD und die Stückzahl der Gummiviecher. Aber wen interessiert es wenn die Packung leer ist !?
Man hat auch das Gefühl, das er das Wort  *leere* mit dem wort unentbehrlich von der Schriftart vertauscht hat. 
Haribo


----------



## TZR (22. Januar 2008)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Schicke Mädels, n bißchen klein für meinen Geschmack oder das Bike ist zu groß:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CROSSRAD-FITNESS...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=307798
Da schonmal gesehen, 1. Seite eher unten.
Was die Übersetzung soll, die (nachgerechnet) ca. 80-90 km/h ermöglicht, ist nach wie vor rätselhaft.


----------



## chri55 (22. Januar 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Man beachte den langen Text ...



und die riesigen Detailbilder von Tastatur und Bildschirm


----------



## luxuzz (22. Januar 2008)

Sowie den Einblick der technischen Leistung des Rechners xD


----------



## nein (22. Januar 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Man beachte den langen Text sowie die enorme Bewertung des Verkäufers..
> Athlon pc



sogar mit 2 bildschirmen, wenn ich das den bildern jetzt recht entnommen hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gefahradler (22. Januar 2008)

...kein Bock auf Spassbieter!

wohl eher: kein Bock auf Spassverkäufer


----------



## Marder (22. Januar 2008)

ey, der wohnt ja bei mir um die ecke....

ich hab mal nachgefragt, ob man den artikel auch abholen kann  
wenn es möglich ist und er günstig bleibt, werd ich euch von dem besuch berichten


----------



## erkan1984 (22. Januar 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=307798
> Da schonmal gesehen, 1. Seite eher unten.
> Was die Ãbersetzung soll, die (nachgerechnet) ca. 80-90 km/h ermÃ¶glicht, ist nach wie vor rÃ¤tselhaft.



noch ineressanter ist der Text im Fred:



> Komponentenliste:
> Rahmen: Cube Overland
> Gabel: Suntour NRX8000
> Steuersatz: Cane Creek
> ...



un warum verkauft der das Ding dann in der Bucht fÃ¼r ca 1150,-


----------



## M!tch (23. Januar 2008)

wenn es jemand kauft. im prinzip ist es echt schön zusammengestellt.
eigentlich macht er was ein händler macht. er baut ein rad zusammen und verkauft es mit gewinn. allerdings muss man aufpassen, dass einem sowas nicht zum verhängnis wird, da er nicht die garantien eines händlers erbringen kann.


----------



## casiosv (23. Januar 2008)

I-POD^^


----------



## nein (23. Januar 2008)

casiosv schrieb:


> I-POD^^



ist schon asbach...


----------



## casiosv (23. Januar 2008)

aso naja - egal^^


----------



## Chaparral Rider (23. Januar 2008)

da war einer kreativ.hab nicht alles gelesen

http://cgi.ebay.de/Piaggio-Hexagon-...39QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcm<br />dZViewItem


----------



## chri55 (23. Januar 2008)

seine Form, ein Angebot zu schreiben ist recht seltsam
(besonders weiter unten, wo ich mal reingelesen hab)


----------



## Gamiac (23. Januar 2008)

Boah mann, hoffentlich hab ich den nie am Telefon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nein (23. Januar 2008)

der gute mann wiederholt sich des öfteren^^
hoffentlich träume ich heute nacht nicht vom tiger von eschnapur


----------



## Enrgy (23. Januar 2008)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Boah mann, hoffentlich hab ich den nie am Telefon



Mit soner Type und auch Dialekt hab ich mal 14 Monate Schulung gehabt - boah ey, üüüüübel!!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Januar 2008)

da hat wohl einer zu viel zeit ?!?!?


----------



## Rocky_M (24. Januar 2008)

Mit Bilderserie !!  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Vortex-Trekkingrad-Bilderserie_W0QQitemZ250207510968QQihZ015QQcategoryZ108717QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## M!tch (24. Januar 2008)

sorry, aber von der will ich lieber keine bilder sehen.


----------



## masta2006 (24. Januar 2008)

Für´n paar Notgeile wirds reichen^^


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Januar 2008)

So schlecht sieht sie doch garnicht aus, oder hab ich was auffe Augen?


----------



## swiss (24. Januar 2008)

wenn du auf "Frisösen" stehst, nein.


----------



## Triturbo (24. Januar 2008)

is jetzt nich so die kuriosität, aber zeigt mal wieder, wie dumm doch einige bieter bei ebay so sind.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220195348942&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (24. Januar 2008)

was ist denn jetzt so schlimm dran??


----------



## swiss (24. Januar 2008)




----------



## norman68 (24. Januar 2008)

Wie war das mit ein wenig Text  viel Spass beim Lesen

Breitling


----------



## Triturbo (24. Januar 2008)

9 tage vor schluss schon bei 134 â¬. find ich bescheuert.


----------



## matiosch (25. Januar 2008)

Nicht bei ebay, trotzdem echt kurios...

Was soll das sein?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=90539&sort=1&cat=4&page=1

 Ich möchte damit keinen angreifen, ich finde nur das das ein ganz seltsamer Mix aus eventuell Trial, Dirt und Bmx ist...


----------



## Eddigofast (25. Januar 2008)

Schaut mal bei diesem [6fvi%3D1"]Ebay Artikel [/URL] von wem der Höchstbietende buckel... seine Bewertungen hat? Vom Anbieter des Artikels...aber Ebay kratzt das nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (25. Januar 2008)

vielleicht hat er wirklich einfach nur viel dort gekauft.
und die bewertungen bringen eh nichts.
(gebote pushen macht sowieso jeder)


----------



## Eninfoneves (25. Januar 2008)

naja, ist schon unwahrscheinlich, dass er ALLE KÄUFE bei diesem mitglied getätigt hat...


----------



## erkan1984 (26. Januar 2008)

die hamse nich mehr alle, naje der verkäufer wird sich freuen

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270204897703&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNAE:1123


----------



## elsepe (26. Januar 2008)

die hab ich doch letztens fÃ¼r 115 â¬ und dann in neu mit garantie gesehen.


----------



## erkan1984 (26. Januar 2008)

genau deshalb....


----------



## ragazza (27. Januar 2008)

Das hier ist auch noch was ganz feines,da sollte man doch sofort den Gelbeutel aufmachen.....:kotz: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-SE-20...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## proTECT (27. Januar 2008)

bitte nicht sowas!


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. Januar 2008)

Hm, sehr interessant!


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Januar 2008)




----------



## arne_91 (29. Januar 2008)

besonders interessant finde ich ja die befestigung der gripshift-schalthebel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGreatMM (29. Januar 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Das hier ist auch noch was ganz feines,da sollte man doch sofort den Gelbeutel aufmachen.....:kotz:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-SE-20...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



am besten nicht draufklicken!
am geilsten die Frau  *blind sein will*

wie kann man als Verkäufer nur mehr wie 20 Euro ebay Gebühren bezahlen


----------



## chri55 (29. Januar 2008)

> EUR 45,00  	Deutschland	Versicherter Versand
> EUR 81,05  	Deutschland	iloxx Transport XXL


wie kommen solche Versand-Unterschiede zustande?
fast das doppelte...


----------



## Gamiac (29. Januar 2008)

Blos weil da Dünne Rädchen drinn sind und ein Kettenblatt fehlt is das noch lange kein Rennrad, aber n MTB isses halt auch net.

Wenn er einem das Ding als Rennrad verkauft, verkauf ich n Kuhfladen als Pizza


----------



## ragazza (29. Januar 2008)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Blos weil da Dünne Rädchen drinn sind und ein Kettenblatt fehlt is das noch lange kein Rennrad, aber n MTB isses halt auch net.
> 
> Wenn er einem das Ding als Rennrad verkauft, verkauf ich n Kuhfladen als Pizza



Na ja,das Schlimmste dran ist,er findet ja wirklich Käufer dafür.Aber wir haben ja ne ehemals soziale,nunmehr freie Marktwirtschaft.
 Hey Gamiac,kannst schon mal loslegen und bei der nächsten Alpentour Kuhfladen sammeln.....


----------



## Gamiac (29. Januar 2008)

Hmm, im Juni is es soweit, evtl. kauf ich mir noch n Hänger fürs Bike, im Rucksack will ich die Fladen net haben.


----------



## Pilatus (29. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/chuh_W0QQitemZ27...ryZ44637QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

joa, auch recht spannend...


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Januar 2008)

gustav gans schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330203632905&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014


"aber nicht ordentlich lackiert ist"

naja... da hat sich aber jemand vorsichtig ausgedrückt...


----------



## chri55 (29. Januar 2008)

das arme Rotwild...


----------



## spudi (30. Januar 2008)

Was ist DAS denn bitte? 

Da hab ich wohl was verpasst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss (30. Januar 2008)

Ein offensichtlicher Fehler.


----------



## spudi (30. Januar 2008)

Bin auf die Bewertung gespannt...


----------



## the.brain (30. Januar 2008)

Das wechselt für den Preis garantiert nicht den Eigentümer.
Aber ein Versuch wars jedenfalls wert!


----------



## spudi (30. Januar 2008)

Ich find ja die Versandkosten in Relation zum Kaufpreis eine bodenlose Frechheit!


----------



## KingCAZAL (30. Januar 2008)

the.brain schrieb:


> Das wechselt für den Preis garantiert nicht den Eigentümer.
> Aber ein Versuch wars jedenfalls wert!



offensichtlich nicht  

hier


----------



## spudi (30. Januar 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nein (30. Januar 2008)

n euro sofort kauf?!
der will mit sicherheit die ebay-gebühren aufs minimalste kürzen ;-)


----------



## luxuzz (30. Januar 2008)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> offensichtlich nicht
> 
> hier



sry aber den versteh ich nicht :/
Wasn daran komisch ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Januar 2008)

erst lesen, dann denken, dann posten


----------



## gustav gans (31. Januar 2008)

der hat wahrscheinlich in der maske das startgebot aus versehen mit dem sofortkauf-feld verwechselt......


so, nun alle streng religiösen nicht hierdraufklicken...... 
http://cgi.ebay.at/Tolles-Bustier-S...ryZ45930QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


ich hab mich grad verliebt


----------



## M!tch (31. Januar 2008)

:kotz: so ein vielversprechender link. und dann sowas.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. Januar 2008)

je fetter die polsterung desto weicher die betätigung


----------



## Ommlinio (31. Januar 2008)

Unglaublich! Bäh....


----------



## nein (31. Januar 2008)

Cellulite  !!!1111ELF


----------



## Chaparral Rider (31. Januar 2008)

es passt nicht unbedingt hier rein,aber ist es wirklich ein NICOLAI?oder doch nur so alt,dass ich den rahmen nicht kenne.


http://cgi.ebay.de/Hardcore-Downhil...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## [email protected]!t (31. Januar 2008)

Chaparral Rider schrieb:


> ist es wirklich ein NICOLAI?oder doch nur so alt,dass ich den rahmen nicht kenne.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Hardcore-Downhil...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



also definitiv nie ein standard rahmen, wenn dann spezialanfertigung was ich aber auch nicht glaube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (31. Januar 2008)

"Schafft" NICOLAI solche Schweißnähte? 

Vielleicht ist es auch der Dreck der täuscht, aber das sieht schon recht "gebrutzelt" aus.


----------



## swiss (31. Januar 2008)

So einen Dreck traut ihr Kalle zu?

Schmort in der Hölle!


----------



## böser_wolf (31. Januar 2008)

nicolai hat früher im auftrag von pirate rahmen geschweisst  und wenns 
mich nicht täuscht is das ein alter "hennry morgan" und den hier
http://schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_443.htm gabs auch noch
müsste so sein bin aber net 100% sicher


----------



## swiss (31. Januar 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> nicolai hat früher im auftrag von pirate rahmen geschweisst  und wenns
> mich nicht täuscht is das ein alter "hennry morgan" und den hier
> http://schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_443.htm gabs auch noch
> müsste so sein bin aber net 100% sicher



Dein gezeigter Rahmen entspricht in etwa dem "Bass" - aber nicht der Krücke da oben.


----------



## Chaparral Rider (31. Januar 2008)

mich hätte es jetzt auch gewundert,wenn es wirklich ein nicolai wäre,denn dann müsste es wirklich lange her sein,dass kalle das rad gebaut hat.


----------



## swiss (31. Januar 2008)

Z.l.m.: Das ist China Kacke.

Schau mal bei Kinesesis, Sunrise etc rein. Evtl. fällt dir was auf.


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Februar 2008)

http://www.crazypages.de/bike_andre6.html

was sagt ihr nun??

und wenn ihr das ebay bild mal genau anschaut seht ihr auch die breiten schweissnähte 
eben kalle 

aber nicht von ihm geplant sondern nur geschweisst

@swiss  bass naja dämpfer ist anders angelenkt oberrohr/unterrohr
           mein bass war sehr degressiv 
           und das pirate fuhr ein freund von mir das ging besser


----------



## WhiskeyMalt (1. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Montainbike-Corr...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

einfach schön......    
interessant is auch der Name vom Höchstbietenden.....


----------



## Reese23 (1. Februar 2008)

WhiskeyMalt schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Montainbike-Corr...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> einfach schön......
> interessant is auch der Name vom Höchstbietenden.....



OMG  

Aber über den Text hab ich köstlich gelacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (1. Februar 2008)

die lackierte kette ist das geilste


----------



## saturno (1. Februar 2008)

Marder schrieb:


> die lackierte kette ist das geilste




alleine der arbeitsaufwand fürs lackieren der kette müßte das bike schon 100 euro teurer machen


----------



## Reese23 (1. Februar 2008)

Marder schrieb:


> die lackierte kette ist das geilste



   ich lach mich tot, hab die Kette noch gar nicht gesehen! Wie geil bzw. krank ist der Typ den?


----------



## ragazza (1. Februar 2008)

WhiskeyMalt schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Montainbike-Corr...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> einfach schön......
> interessant is auch der Name vom Höchstbietenden.....



Korrekt betrachtet sind Schwule auch nur Menschen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Centurion-Backfi...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sehr schick!


----------



## M!tch (3. Februar 2008)

naja, abgesehen vom rückspiegel ist es doch einfach nur ein mtb, was seinen ruhestand als stadtrad genießt. der startpreis ist warscheinlich überzogen, aber das wird der verkäufer schon noch merken.
wenn das kurios sein soll, könnte man wohl 20% aller gebrauchtartikel hier einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gamiac (3. Februar 2008)

250  total Realitätsbefreit 
aber sonst halt auch nicht gerade Kurios.


----------



## Gamiac (3. Februar 2008)

Giant XTC  hmm, so kann man einen 1000,-â¬ Rahmen nach 2 Jahren zum schnÃ¤ppchenpreis kaufen


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. Februar 2008)

gustav gans schrieb:


> der hat wahrscheinlich in der maske das startgebot aus versehen mit dem sofortkauf-feld verwechselt......
> 
> 
> so, nun alle streng religiösen nicht hierdraufklicken......
> ...



Ich finds auch lecker, jeder hat nen anderen Geschmack, mag keine Hungerhaken und Knochengestelle


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. Februar 2008)

Ommlinio schrieb:


> Unglaublich! Bäh....



Hihi, ihr wißt net was euch entgeht.....


----------



## mightyEx (3. Februar 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Centurion-Backfi...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Sehr schick!



Sieht ja ganz nett aus (bis auf den Spiegel), aber für 250,-  etwas teuer.


----------



## KONA_pepe (3. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Ich finds auch lecker, jeder hat nen anderen Geschmack, mag keine Hungerhaken und Knochengestelle



...Will knock any man's socks off!


----------



## Ommlinio (3. Februar 2008)

@ stollenreifenheizer:

was sollte mir denn entgehen? Die Cellulite etwa? Ich finde bei denen dreien hier könnte ich wenig falsch machen! Bei der obig gezeigten schon etwas mehr.....:kotz:

Jetzt soll aber noch mal einer was sagen:


----------



## matiosch (3. Februar 2008)

Oh ja, der Sommer kommt bald


----------



## elsepe (3. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trekkingrahmen-R...oryZ9199QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wenn der aufgebaut ist kann man ihn auch gern mal unangeschlossen stehen lassen. ich zumindest könnte den nicht mal im stehen radeln.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. Februar 2008)

Ommlinio schrieb:


> @ stollenreifenheizer:
> 
> was sollte mir denn entgehen? Die Cellulite etwa? Ich finde bei denen dreien hier könnte ich wenig falsch machen! Bei der obig gezeigten schon etwas mehr.....:kotz:
> 
> Jetzt soll aber noch mal einer was sagen:



Was willste denn mit den dürren Hinkeln, da hol ich mir ja Schliffer und blaue Flecken.
Die sind wie ne Hundehütte in jeder Ecke en Knochen.:kotz: 
Also entweder Dick oder Muckis, was anderes kommt für mich net in Frage. 
Es ist zwar schön anzuschauen mehr aber auch nicht.
Und ausserdem mag ich eh nur blond.....na ja Geschmackssache eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (3. Februar 2008)

Mit Blond haste recht, mit dem Rest aber nicht 

Genau richtige Figur also megger nicht.. du würdest sie auch nicht von der Bettkante schupsen


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. Februar 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Mit Blond haste recht, mit dem Rest aber nicht
> 
> Genau richtige Figur also megger nicht.. du würdest sie auch nicht von der Bettkante schupsen




Da kennst du mich aber schlecht mein lieber habe das schon mal gemacht(hatte mal zu einer gesagt die was von mir wollte, wenn du 20kilo mehr auf den Rippen hättest könnt man drüber reden), ob du es glaubst oder net die könntest du mir nackig aufn Bauch binden.....
Sorry kann gar net auf sowas...


----------



## elsepe (3. Februar 2008)

ach was augen zu und durch ......äh.... rein .......


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (3. Februar 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Trekkingrahmen-R...oryZ9199QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> wenn der aufgebaut ist kann man ihn auch gern mal unangeschlossen stehen lassen. ich zumindest könnte den nicht mal im stehen radeln.



    ich würd da gar ned hochkommen zum stehend radeln...ich glaub unter 2 Meter 10 geht da nix


----------



## Gamiac (3. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube so grosse Menschen habens nicht leicht, der hat n Haufen Asche für das Teil bezalt, und jetzt wo er´s verkaufen will hat er nur einen sehr kleinen(GROSSEN) Käuferkreis, wird also nicht allzuviel dafür bekommen.

RH 74, mein Gott, ich hab ne schrittlänge von 96,
74cm+17,5cm Kurbel=91,5cm also ohne Sattel (und natürlich auch ohne Sattelstütze, um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen)könnte ich das Ding wohl Fahren irgendwie, aber das Aufsteigen und Absteigen könnte wehtun und die Stimmlage verändern, wenn man da ganz kleine Räder einbaut könnte es aber gehen  , sieht komisch aus, ist aber so.
Evtl kann man ja auch das Oberrohr Polstern


----------



## Triturbo (4. Februar 2008)

Snowbike Snootershoes Snowblade
ich würds mal gern probefahren !!!


----------



## jiri (4. Februar 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Snowbike Snootershoes Snowblade
> ich würds mal gern probefahren !!!



Ob das Teil TÜV abgenommen ist?


----------



## $tealth (4. Februar 2008)

Der,die,das sollte erstmal Deutsch lernen...


----------



## nein (4. Februar 2008)

ist was zum spielen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (4. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Da kennst du mich aber schlecht mein lieber habe das schon mal gemacht(hatte mal zu einer gesagt die was von mir wollte, wenn du 20kilo mehr auf den Rippen hättest könnt man drüber reden), ob du es glaubst oder net die könntest du mir nackig aufn Bauch binden.....
> Sorry kann gar net auf sowas...



Auf hungerhaken steht keiner  Schließlich sollen sie auch eine Figur haben, mit weiblichen Aspekten  Aber einer darunter ist auch der Po


----------



## Eddigofast (4. Februar 2008)

MTB Lenker !!! Für alle, denen Spacer nicht mehr reichen!


----------



## nein (4. Februar 2008)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> MTB Lenker !!! Für alle, denen Spacer nicht mehr reichen!



bonanza style


----------



## KingsCrown (4. Februar 2008)

sexähh


----------



## magic_pansen (4. Februar 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Snowbike Snootershoes Snowblade
> ich würds mal gern probefahren !!!



sieht so aus als könnte man sich damit gut die ausfallenden verbiegen oO


----------



## The Floh (4. Februar 2008)

Das Schnee Teil ist von der Mountainbike empfohlen für den Schneespass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AchseDesBoesen (5. Februar 2008)

hat zwar nix mit mtb zu tun, aber:
braucht jemand eine zeitmaschine?


----------



## proTECT (5. Februar 2008)

hmm ich finde dass das ding irgendwie cool aussieht^^


----------



## chri55 (6. Februar 2008)

das Ding wird wahrscheinlich für richtig viel Kohle weggehen...


----------



## matiosch (6. Februar 2008)

Seltsame Zusammenstellung:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=92218&sort=1&cat=48&page=1

Und der Spacerturm amcht das Ganze nicht besser...


----------



## chri55 (6. Februar 2008)

1. es geht hier zwar um eBay, trotzdem komisches Rad
2. ist schon im unpornicious Thread


----------



## nein (7. Februar 2008)

die zeitmaschine ist fÃ¼r 515,90 â¬ weggegangen...


----------



## Marder (7. Februar 2008)

wwaaaasssss?????       

ich fang morgen an zu basteln...


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Februar 2008)

Sieht mir schwer nach ner K18 aus:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=93780&sort=1&cat=33&page=1


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. Februar 2008)

is dir puro nicht goldfarben
glaub auch das das eher die K18 is


----------



## luxuzz (12. Februar 2008)

Lustiger Ladenpreis.
Hatte meien damals vor 2 Jahren bei Stadler gekauft, die nun wirklich bei Race Face nicht billig sind mit Innenlager fÃ¼r rund 130â¬ gekauft.
Sein Angebot ist ja sogar ohne Innenlager 

Aber die Bezeichung, Flugzeug Alu BlÃ¤tter ^^ """ *Extrem geile & leichte Prodigy's mit neuwertigen RF Flugzeug-Alu BlÃ¤ttern!!!* """" 

Ebay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (12. Februar 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=93950&sort=1&cat=45&page=1Find ich klasse was er für den rahmen haben will! den gibts bei ebay für 69 bzw 89sofortkauf


----------



## Kayn (13. Februar 2008)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=93950&sort=1&cat=45&page=1Find ich klasse was er für den rahmen haben will! den gibts bei ebay für 69 bzw 89sofortkauf



kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen, zeig bitte einen link/artikelnummer als beweis


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Februar 2008)

der sticker auf dem oberrohr 
gleich eine links und rechts...


----------



## Deleted 5247 (13. Februar 2008)

Kayn schrieb:


> kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen, zeig bitte einen link/artikelnummer als beweis



http://cgi.ebay.de/Fully-Rahmen26-J...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

oder als Stahldämpfer-Version für 89,- Euro:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fully-Rahmen26-J...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GlanDas (13. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennrad-Bulls-So...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich glaub der Verkäufer hatte angst das das Rad bei der Fotosession geklaut wird oder die Schlösser werden so verschlossen mitverkauft weil der Typ "die schlüssel verloren hat"


----------



## swiss (13. Februar 2008)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=93950&sort=1&cat=45&page=1Find ich klasse was er für den rahmen haben will! den gibts bei ebay für 69 bzw 89sofortkauf



Du weisst das solche posts schei$$se sind?


----------



## nein (13. Februar 2008)

swiss schrieb:


> Du weisst das solche posts schei$$se sind?



du weißt, dass solche posts noch viel beschissener sind?!


----------



## TZR (13. Februar 2008)

Mir ist das alles neu. Ich wußte das alles nicht. Sehr lehrreich.


----------



## swiss (13. Februar 2008)

nein schrieb:


> du weißt, dass solche posts noch viel beschissener sind?!



Erinnere mich daran billigere Referenzangebote reinzustellen wenn du mal was verkaufst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (13. Februar 2008)

Kann man wohl nicht Referenzangebot nennen, weil es obendrein gewerblich ist mit allem was da dranhängt.

Edit: Doch, kann man, auch wenn das andere Angebot meilenweit hinterherhinkt. 


> beforzugt


----------



## swiss (13. Februar 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Kann man wohl nicht Referenzangebot nennen, weil es obendrein gewerblich ist mit allem was da dranhängt.



dieses hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=93950&sort=1&cat=45&page=1Find

gewerblich?


----------



## TZR (13. Februar 2008)

nö


----------



## swiss (13. Februar 2008)

um das ging's aber.

_Find ich klasse was er fÃ¼r den rahmen haben will! den gibts bei ebay fÃ¼r 69â¬ bzw 89â¬sofortkauf_


----------



## TZR (13. Februar 2008)

klar gehts darum, aber das 10x bessere Referenzangebot ist das bei Ebay.


----------



## swiss (13. Februar 2008)

darum:

_Erinnere mich daran billigere Referenzangebote reinzustellen wenn du mal was verkaufst._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (13. Februar 2008)

man ist ja jetzt gut...


----------



## KingCAZAL (13. Februar 2008)

voll der kindergarten hier............

äm woooohl......... äm nääääää.......... äm woooohl......... äm nääääää.......... äm woooohl......... äm nääääää.......... äm woooohl......... äm nääääää.......... äm woooohl......... äm nääääää.......... äm woooohl......... äm nääääää..........   

und konkurrenz belebt das geschäft mein lieber freund vom zürisee


----------



## nein (13. Februar 2008)

ihr seid alle doof bääääh =P


----------



## nein (13. Februar 2008)

alle hacken auf unserem "freund vom zürisee" rum... der arme kerl

aber ich muss dazu sagen --> zurecht  denn wo steht hier ne regel, wann man einen artikel als kurios bezeichnen kann und wann nicht?! meines wissens nirgends^^ also kann jeder wohl für sich selbst entscheiden, was er hier postet...


----------



## MadCyborg (14. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-RST-Capa-TL-Federgabel-preiswert-und-gut_W0QQitemZ150213897015

schon gepostet?

(hab den thread nicht verfolgt und keine lust zu suchen...)


----------



## gorn (14. Februar 2008)

@die RST: heilige Schei*e !! 

@Rennrad mit den Schlössern: jou, das hat der verkäufer sicher mit den schlössern geschenkt bekommen ... irgendwo in der stadt^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Februar 2008)

Gaaaaah Der hat tatsächlich an der Brücke rumgefeilt.


----------



## Bick (14. Februar 2008)

...als besonders vertrauenswürdiges Mitglied bei ebay darf er
das bestimmt.


----------



## tho.mas (14. Februar 2008)

Preiswerter Conti Race King. Noch preiswerterer Versand, besonders in die Schweiz.  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290200881653

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## nein (14. Februar 2008)

tho.mas schrieb:


> Preiswerter Conti Race King. Noch preiswerterer Versand, besonders in die Schweiz.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290200881653
> 
> ...



oh geil... ein richtiger Schnapper!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OatmilkmansSon (14. Februar 2008)

Mal ne neue Rahmenkostruktion, wenn er aufgebaut wär, wär's sicher ein Fall für den Unpornicious-Thread. : 

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Alurahmen-Vo...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Milkman


----------



## EvilEvo (14. Februar 2008)

So ein Ding wurde mal komplett aufgebaut bei Ebay verkauft ich hatte das Bild gespeichert finds aber nit mehr *heul* , das war mit das hässlichste billigste Bike was ich je gesehn hab.


----------



## Exekuhtot (14. Februar 2008)

Cool, muss man mal fahren, wobei da bekommt man bestimmt vom Lachen einen Herzinfarkt....


----------



## nein (15. Februar 2008)

angefangen hat es ja mal irgendwann mit der federgabel... dann kam der dämpfer hinzu... jetzt sind es schon 2 dämpfer... und wo sind wir dann in 10-15 Jahren?!


----------



## OmemoO (15. Februar 2008)

Hey  das ist die neue Federunskinematik von Cannondale. Die ist ganz geheim und sollte erst 2010 rauskommen. Damit werden endgültig die Antriebs- und Bremseinflüsse von der Federung entkoppelt.

Die neue Besitzer von Cannondale, Dorel Industries, verscherbeln jetzt sogar Geheimprojekte... man... man... was ist aus Cannondale geworden???

ach ja: Ironie braucht keine Smileys.... die Smileys könnt Ihr selber setzen...


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (16. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-vollgefed...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

Hammerhart: da steigern sogar welche drauf!  Immerhin: der Rahmen ist schön und sportlich. 

Milkman


----------



## LautSprecher (16. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bergamont-Evolve...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
*pfeif*
bis Sonntag! Zuschlagen


----------



## jasper (16. Februar 2008)

norman68 schrieb:


> Wie war das mit ein wenig Text  viel Spass beim Lesen
> 
> Breitling



meine fresse! was für ein freak!


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250215227061

Siehe letztes Foto, ist da nich was verdreht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gamiac (16. Februar 2008)

Haha, hast recht, hat wohl ein Profi zusammengebaut, und die einmalige Lackierung wirkt auch sehr Professionell :kotz:


----------



## Ommlinio (16. Februar 2008)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=250215227061
> 
> Siehe letztes Foto, ist da nich was verdreht?


 
   Weltklasse!   Peinlichst!!!


----------



## Gamiac (16. Februar 2008)

Wobei das mit den Cantisockeln an der Rückseite garkeine so blöde Idee ist, dann Quitscht wenigstens die Bremse nicht , jetzt müsste nur noch der Nachlauf stimmen, und die Gabel müsste Einfedern können ohne gegen die Krone zu schlagen, dann währe es vom feinsten.

Allerdings vermute ich bei dem "Täter" nicht wirklich technische Kompetenz sondern nur pure "D****eit


----------



## Stopelhopser (16. Februar 2008)

Mit sowas wird gefahren.
In einem Werbeflyer der Firma Karstadt für Bike-Klamotten fuhr ein fröhlich grinsendes Modell mit um 180° verdreht eingebauter Gabel durch die Pampa. Es ist mir erst auf den zweiten Blick aufgefallen, da der Bremschschlauch der Scheibenbremse übel verdreht war und die Scheibe in Fahrtrichtung rechts blickte! Ich hab das sogar der Firma geschrieben (KLUG********R halt), aber nie Antwort erhalten. (erwartet habe ich 2 Mio wegen den unterlassenen Schadenersatzklagen).
Ich vermute das Teil wurde nach dem (Flug)transport falsch montiert.
Habe leider den entsprechend Prospekt mal weggeschmissen, war in meiner Ablage: "Kammer des Schreckens" abgelegt.


----------



## Bombenkrator (17. Februar 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=94718


----------



## EvilEvo (17. Februar 2008)

Sooo unbenutzt sieht das aber nicht aus! Den Luftdruck halte ich auch für etwas ungeschickt gewählt, das fährt sich glaub ich doof?!? Es wurde im Word cup gefahren!! Ist das ein Buchstabierwettbewerb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (18. Februar 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ist das ein Buchstabierwettbewerb?


----------



## decolocsta (18. Februar 2008)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=94718



wusste nicht das man das Reign nicht im Handel bekommt....


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (18. Februar 2008)

das bekommt man nur als Buchstabier-König!


----------



## chri55 (18. Februar 2008)

hab ich was verpasst? seit wann ist denn ein Reign ein 4x Bike?  
oder ist das nur bei Buchstabier-Königen für 4x geeignet?


----------



## GRayFoXX (18. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mini-Klapprad-Kl...ryZ74470QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Februar 2008)

GRayFoXX schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mini-Klapprad-Kl...ryZ74470QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



sag mal, kannst du nicht lesen? du sollst das doch nicht weitersagen


----------



## GRayFoXX (18. Februar 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> sag mal, kannst du nicht lesen? du sollst das doch nicht weitersagen



Oh je... hab ich gar nicht gesehen, werd den Link sofort ausm Beitrag entfernen.
...So ein Hammer-Angebot ein 5,2 kg Bike das ab 30km/h auseinanderfällt...


----------



## PeterAnus (18. Februar 2008)

> so ein Pocketbike dient einem viele, viele Jahre (*oder eben nicht!*)


----------



## pfohlenrolle (18. Februar 2008)

Hammer hart. Das is' fahrlässige Körperverletzung


----------



## Gamiac (18. Februar 2008)

Erinnert mich igendwie eher an die Dinger die Alte Frauen im Altersheim vor sich Herschieben damit sie nicht umfallen als an ein Luxusbike, ich weiss auch nicht warum, leide eigentlich nur ich an dieser Warnehmungsstörung ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nein (18. Februar 2008)

ich glaub das hatten wir schon einmal... bin mir nich so ganz sicher


----------



## Triturbo (18. Februar 2008)

or neee, jetzt geht das wieder los..................


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Februar 2008)

Alter, die Alte schon wieder


----------



## Gamiac (18. Februar 2008)

So schlappe Tüten haben auch was Praktisches, die kann sich damit problemlos die Füsse Warmhalten.


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Februar 2008)

Irre... wie der Zufall will war ich vorhin auch schon stöbern. Aber Uschi hat momentan nix im Angebot.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Februar 2008)

Gamiac schrieb:


> So schlappe Tüten haben auch was Praktisches, die kann sich damit problemlos die Füsse Warmhalten.



                You made my day!


----------



## mightyEx (18. Februar 2008)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Erinnert mich igendwie eher an die Dinger die Alte Frauen im Altersheim vor sich Herschieben damit sie nicht umfallen als an ein Luxusbike, ich weiss auch nicht warum, leide eigentlich nur ich an dieser Warnehmungsstörung ???



   Das war auch das erste, an das ich gedacht habe, als ich das Teil sah. Das was die Omi's u. Opi's durch die Gegend schieben nennt sich übrigends Rollator. Und wer hat's erfunden - die Schweden  .


----------



## EvilEvo (18. Februar 2008)

Kuriosität muss ja nicht immer schlecht sein! Das Bike ist zwar ziemlich runtergekommen, aber mit ein bisschen Arbeit lässt es sich sicher wieder retten, eigentliches Highlight ist aber der Sattel !Selle Flyte Titan!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Diamond-Back-Mou...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Februar 2008)

SLX Bremse? Ich dachte die kommt im Juni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (18. Februar 2008)

Du meinst sicher SLX , aber ist schon doof, wenn man zu faul ist, den Dreck vom Schriftzg zu wischen, damit man wenigstens sieht was man da verkauft^^, meiner Meinung nach steht da STX drauf, bin mir aber nicht sicher, wirklich ahnung hat der Verkäufer glaub ich nicht.


----------



## mightyEx (18. Februar 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Kuriosität muss ja nicht immer schlecht sein! Das Bike ist zwar ziemlich runtergekommen, aber mit ein bisschen Arbeit lässt es sich sicher wieder retten, eigentliches Highlight ist aber der Sattel !Selle Flyte Titan!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Diamond-Back-Mou...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Weil er weiß ist oder weswegen  ?! Kann mal jemand den Wald fällen, der vor den Bäumen steht. Ansonsten ist das doch mit ein paar Arbeiten ein prima Stadtbike. Scheint aber min. RH 59 oder 60 zu sein.


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Februar 2008)

Da hat jemand nit viel Ahnung von Kultteilen... der Sattel war der erste mit Titangestell, soweit ich informiert bin, ist ein absolutes Sammlerstück. Das ganze Bike finde ich für die "Stadt" viel zu schade!! Das gehört "restauriert" und gepflegt aufn Trail oder wenigstens an die Wohnzimmerwand.


----------



## mightyEx (19. Februar 2008)

Ja ich geb's zu - bin leider nicht der Classic-Experte  . Dazu hab ich wohl erst zu spät mit dem Biken angefangen.


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Februar 2008)

Is ja nix schlimmes :] , ich steh halt auf Retro und das alte Zeug, zumindest zum angucken. Bike auch erst seit 3 Jahren, aber ein guter Bekannter ist eben auch Retrofreak, da kriegt man so einiges mit.


----------



## privilegia (19. Februar 2008)

Es ist ein SLR Schriftzug auf der Bremse! Diese gute alte XT Ausstattung müsste von ca. 1993 sein. Das ist das Jahr, als ich mit Biken angefangen habe! ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (19. Februar 2008)

Weisst du dann evtl. auch was für eine Bremse es ist?


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (19. Februar 2008)

...ähem... cross country bike ... ähem... zu ersteigern!


http://cgi.ebay.de/GIANT-GLORY-1-Fr...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## jasper (19. Februar 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Kuriosität muss ja nicht immer schlecht sein! Das Bike ist zwar ziemlich runtergekommen, aber mit ein bisschen Arbeit lässt es sich sicher wieder retten, eigentliches Highlight ist aber der Sattel !Selle Flyte Titan!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Diamond-Back-Mou...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



geil, mein erstes richtiges bike hatte ungefähr die gleiche ausstattung. ich muss mal kramen, ich hab sicher den größten teil noch


----------



## nein (20. Februar 2008)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> ...ähem... cross country bike ... ähem... zu ersteigern!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GIANT-GLORY-1-Fr...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



irgenwie wäre mir die sattelstütze zu kurz


----------



## Graf Kroko (20. Februar 2008)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> ...ähem... cross country bike ... ähem... zu ersteigern!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GIANT-GLORY-1-Fr...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



Mir ist der Kuriositätsgrad nicht klar, kann mir jemand helfen?  

Gruss,
Kroko


----------



## BOOZE (20. Februar 2008)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Haha, hast recht, hat wohl ein Profi zusammengebaut, und die einmalige Lackierung wirkt auch sehr Professionell :kotz:



Oh mein Gott und ich kenne den, den Meisterbrusher


----------



## swiss (20. Februar 2008)

Graf Kroko schrieb:


> Mir ist der Kuriositätsgrad nicht klar, kann mir jemand helfen?
> 
> Gruss,
> Kroko



Ist eine DH Maschine.
Die Nummer 8 auf dem Rahmen steht für 8 Zoll Federweg.

Ist kein XC Bike - Haha.


----------



## friesengeist70 (20. Februar 2008)

xc steht ja auch nirgend, sondern freeride!

haha


----------



## swiss (20. Februar 2008)

friesengeist70 schrieb:


> xc steht ja auch nirgend, sondern freeride!
> 
> haha



post #5519.


----------



## elsepe (20. Februar 2008)

und in ebendiesem beitrag wird ausser vom verfasser nix von xc oder gar cross country ergo nicht kurios oder gar lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (20. Februar 2008)

wie viele antworten schon wieder für diesen scheiß geschrieben wurden


----------



## nein (20. Februar 2008)

ich denke mal das mit XC ist auf die minimal kurze sattelstütze bezogen^^


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich mit meinem Stinky auf Trailsuche gehe, ist meien Sattelstütze auch bis zum Maximum oben.


----------



## Marder (20. Februar 2008)

eben - bei schönem wetter und genügend zeit mach ich mich auch mal mit dem bike auf zu den trails... fahr dort 3-4 mal und dann wird der heimweg angetreten

und da gehört so eine sattelstütze einfach an solch ein bike...


----------



## tho.mas (20. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290207751309

Mit 10 verschiedenen Einstellungen und Licht von Halogen, aber ohne Kostenübernahme.


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. Februar 2008)

Licht der Marke Halogen   zu geil!

Hier gibts eine Carbon-Kurbel aus "hochwertigem 7075 *Aluminium*":
Neu-Carbon-Kurbelgarnitur-nur-560g


grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## todmoog (21. Februar 2008)

Das Kurbelgehäuse besteht aus CFK - Kurbelaufnahme und die Gewinde zur Befestigung der Pedale aus Aluminium. Ganz normale Bauweise.


----------



## BOOZE (21. Februar 2008)

tho.mas schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290207751309
> 
> Mit 10 verschiedenen Einstellungen und Licht von Halogen, aber ohne Kostenübernahme.





> Die Abholung müsste in 3 Tagen in Berlin-Neukölln erfolgt sein.



Dabei erleichtern wir sie um ihr Portemonnaie.
Aber das Rad passt zu sozialen Schicht in Neukölln


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Februar 2008)

tho.mas schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290207751309
> 
> Mit 10 verschiedenen Einstellungen und Licht von Halogen, aber ohne Kostenübernahme.



Bremsen vorn & hinten, hat man heut zu Tage selten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (21. Februar 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Bremsen vorn & hinten, hat man heut zu Tage selten!



Noch seltener ist, dass sie funktionieren, was ich an diesem Rad arg bezweifeln möchte, die 2 Stahlstangen, an denen ein Belag geklammert ist, machen einfach nicht den Eindruck, perfekte Standfestigkeit und höchste Bremspräzision zu leisten.


----------



## EvilEvo (21. Februar 2008)

Grad bei Ebay gelesen : Deore Schaltwerk mit 16(!) Gängen
Frage: Welche Umbaumaßnahmen sind dazu notwendig? Ich will auch ein Schaltwerk, dass 16 Gänge schalten kann und diese natürlih gleich dran hat!

Und ich setz noch einen nach, bitte alles lesen: http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-26-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## swiss (21. Februar 2008)

Maße des Fahrrads:

Sattelrohr:               51,5cm

Oberrohr:                53cm

*Hinterrohr:              44cm* 

Unterrohr:               62,5cm

Sattelstange:         36cm

Gewicht:                 12kg


----------



## Marder (21. Februar 2008)

vielleicht der abstand zwischen dem tretlager und den ausfallenden???


----------



## EvilEvo (21. Februar 2008)

Finds jedenfalls gut, das Sony auch auf "Narben" setzt, denn Sony baut ja nur hochwertige Fahrräder, wie das üblich ist für Elektronikgiganten. Den ganzen Müll, den ich in der letzten halben Stunde auf Ebay gesehn hab kann man garnicht posten, es ist einfach grauenvoll, der Markt wird auch immer mehr von den neuen "Mauntenbikes" überschwemmt^^.


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wollt Ihr nicht auch ein absolutes Traumbike in Top-Zustand, mit 18 Zoll Reifen die auf Hochglanz poliert sind, dass bis auf das kleinste Detail verspielt ist, in Handarbeit nur mit den hochwertigsten Komponenten aufgebaut wurde und nur schweren Herzens aus gesundheitlichen Gründen abgegeben wird? 

Dann schaut hier, aber wundert Euch nicht, wenn´s mal wieder länger dauert. Der Verkäufer ist halt sehr gewissenhaft:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200201342640

Gruß

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (21. Februar 2008)

mhhhh also für meinem Geschmack hätte der Verkäufer mal ein paar Fotos mehr reinstellen können..........................  
easy


----------



## swiss (21. Februar 2008)

Vor allem grössere Fotos.


Das Rad stand auch nie draussen, wie man unschwer an der Ritchey SP erkennen kann.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2008)

Das Bike gefällt mir aber womit hat der die Reifen bespritzt? Silikonspray?


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Februar 2008)

Ich finde besonders schön wie sich der "Sony-Biker" mit der Kette auf dem ersten Bild Mühe gegeben hat! 

...und extra ein "Teppich" untergelegt!


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Februar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das Bike gefällt mir aber womit hat der die Reifen bespritzt? Silikonspray?



Gibt da so Zeug aus der Dose damit die Reifen "gepflegt" sind/aussehen! (sieht man oft in der Tuningszene, und jeder Ami hat das Zeug druff) Aber ob sich das sooooooooo mit den Felgenbremsen verträgt mag ich bezweifeln....


----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2008)

Ui, das hol ich mir auch, dann is zwar da ganze bike verschlammt aber meine Reifen sehen gepflegt aus ^^


----------



## EvilEvo (21. Februar 2008)

Sry aber das muss noch sein: http://cgi.ebay.de/26er-Fully-mit-7...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 
Wegrutschen ist mit diesen Bremsen nicht denn blockieren ist fast unmöglich mit diesen Bremsen. 
Er gibt also zu, dass die Bremsen nicht funktionieren!!
Gut ich hab selbst noch so ne Promax-Dinger im Keller liegen, bin die auch an meiner Schulgurke gefahren, daher weis ich, dass sie wirklich nicht bremsen!


----------



## The Floh (21. Februar 2008)

vorallem mit DSL versand... das muss schnell gehen...


----------



## Gamiac (21. Februar 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> vorallem mit DSL versand... das muss schnell gehen...



LOL per E-Mail 
aber was kann man von nem Offenbacher schon erwarten  

Gruss FRANKFURTER


----------



## foenfrisur (21. Februar 2008)

na! was fällt euch auf?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290207643236#ebayphotohosting


und dann das hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fler-T-Shirt-mit...ryZ84529QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Zitat: "habe das ngebot schon mal drin aber aufgrund von problemen bei den bildern die auktion beendet. nun habe ich sie neu reingesetzt mit normalem bild."



Ja ne, is klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-sharky (22. Februar 2008)

was is'n das, was sich da im Bild spiegelt.....nanana!!!!!!! :kotz: den müsste mal einer


----------



## Exekuhtot (22. Februar 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Sry aber das muss noch sein: http://cgi.ebay.de/26er-Fully-mit-7...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Wegrutschen ist mit diesen Bremsen nicht denn blockieren ist fast unmöglich mit diesen Bremsen.
> Er gibt also zu, dass die Bremsen nicht funktionieren!!
> Gut ich hab selbst noch so ne Promax-Dinger im Keller liegen, bin die auch an meiner Schulgurke gefahren, daher weis ich, dass sie wirklich nicht bremsen!




LOL schaut euch mal den Preis an....das Teil gibt es neu im Baumarkt für 99 oder wenn es die "Luxus-Version" ist vielleicht 159 wer bitte kauft sowas?


Philipp


----------



## foenfrisur (22. Februar 2008)

dh-sharky schrieb:


> was is'n das, was sich da im Bild spiegelt.....nanana!!!!!!! :kotz: den müsste mal einer



Und diese Brut pflanzt sich auch nocht fort wie man leider sieht....
Oder ob er selber noch in dem Kinderbettchen hinter dem Bild pennt?


----------



## dh-sharky (22. Februar 2008)

Ach du Sch****, das hab ich ja gar nich gesehen...  

Mich würden die ersten Worte des Kindes interessieren!

Hmmm...sowas macht nachdenklich...irgendwie!


----------



## EvilEvo (22. Februar 2008)

No Comment,  hat aber bestimmt ne Weile gebraucht, bis er gemerkt hat, was er da fotografiert hat. Ich denke mal eher, da hat ein Ebaymitglied was gemeldet.


----------



## LautSprecher (22. Februar 2008)

Das is ja mal peinlich


----------



## foenfrisur (22. Februar 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> No Comment,  hat aber bestimmt ne Weile gebraucht, bis er gemerkt hat, was er da fotografiert hat. Ich denke mal eher, da hat ein Ebaymitglied was gemeldet.



ne, dann wär die auktion ganz weg.....
er hat sie einfach nur beendet.
schlau genug sie vor dem beenden noch zu ändern so das man das ganze elend nicht mehr sehen kann war er indes nicht.


----------



## GRayFoXX (22. Februar 2008)

Achsoo.... hab gedacht, das Hakenkreuz gehört zum Fler Shirt...


----------



## foenfrisur (22. Februar 2008)

GRayFoXX schrieb:


> Achsoo.... hab gedacht, das Hakenkreuz gehört zum Fler Shirt...



Obwohl es dort auch draufpassen würde!^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clmns (22. Februar 2008)

GRayFoXX schrieb:


> Achsoo.... hab gedacht, das Hakenkreuz gehört zum Fler Shirt...



Habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch erst gedacht.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. Februar 2008)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> Obwohl es dort auch draufpassen würde!^^


----------



## erkan1984 (22. Februar 2008)

alter wieso sehe ich als erstes den Schritt des Halbnackten typen und nicht die HK-Flagge an der Wand, 
und das direkt gegenüber von dem Kinderbett.....
alter is das krass...'
was passiert wohl, wenn seine "Kameraden" herrausfinden, was der so vertickt....


----------



## Teerlunge (22. Februar 2008)

Was in dem Zusammenhang nicht wundert ist, dass der nur nach Deutschland versendet


----------



## Triturbo (22. Februar 2008)

cannondale-rennrad-volvo-cannondale-blau Hä?


----------



## chri55 (22. Februar 2008)

bor, die Beschreibung!  wer soll denn das alles lesen? und dann erst die vielen Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrankwandbiker (22. Februar 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> bor, die Beschreibung!  wer soll denn das alles lesen? und dann erst die vielen Bilder


Hallo,

ich oute mich mal als Hardcorebieter und setze 1. â¬.

Jeder der mehr bietet erklÃ¤r ich als verrÃ¼ckt 

Hey. ich will das Bike!!!!


----------



## Chaparral Rider (22. Februar 2008)

Ein Hebel ohne Faden mit Block für Haufen Akku


http://cgi.ebay.de/Anteil-von-10-ne...20QQssPageNameZW<br />DVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Gamiac (22. Februar 2008)

Chaparral Rider schrieb:


> Ein Hebel ohne Faden mit Block für Haufen Akku
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Anteil-von-10-ne...20QQssPageNameZW<br />DVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Mann, so ne Maschinelle Übersetzung is echt fett, auf so´n sinnlosen Text kommt doch keine SAU.

"Eine Batterie mit cable USB von Füllung, um den Hebel wieder aufzuladen, in Idioten direkt verbunden"

    

Hab mal ne Frage zu dem Artikel gestellt, und zwar: Hä ?

(Hä ist eine Hessische Abkürzung für "Entschuldigung ich habe sie nicht richtig verstanden könnten sie mir das bitte nochmal erklären".)

aber ich glaube mit dem einen kann er sowenig anfangen wie mit dem Anderen


----------



## dh-sharky (22. Februar 2008)

Das "Hä!" is nich nur ne Hessische Abkürzung...aber ich glaube, egal, welcher Dialekt, es ist egal....
Pass bloß auf, dass er das nich als "Sofort-Kaufen" versteht!!!!! 

@Schrankwandbiker:

Bekommen wir dann mal dein Cannondale Rennrad zu sehen?
Falls keiner so verrückt ist und dich überbietet!!!!!!


----------



## nein (23. Februar 2008)

tho.mas schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290207751309
> 
> Mit 10 verschiedenen Einstellungen und Licht von Halogen, aber ohne Kostenübernahme.



Die Abholung müsste in 3 Tagen in Berlin-Neukölln erfolgt sein.


----------



## andy1 (24. Februar 2008)

lustiges "Herren-Mountainbike" 

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Herren-Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ290209148148


----------



## chri55 (24. Februar 2008)

aaargh! schon wieder eine falsch herum eingebaute Gabel  wie ich das hasse!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (24. Februar 2008)

oh man... nich schon wieder so einer!der muss wahnsinig kleine Füße haben


----------



## Gamiac (24. Februar 2008)

Muss n Opale sein, wenn die Reifen Dicker sind als die vom Rennrad, ne Kettenschaltung dran ist und man nicht drüberlaufen kann ohne öber das Oberrohr zu stolpern ist das ein Herren Mountainbike, evtl. ist die Gabel garnicht falsch eingebaut, die hat sich nur bei ner Vollbremsung nach hinten gebogen, jaja, sowas kann passieren wen so´n Dicker Opa immer Stoppie´s macht  

PS: Der verkauft das Ding warscheinlich weil seine Füsse zu gross sind


----------



## Raoul Duke (24. Februar 2008)

...habe ich gerade durch Zufall entdeckt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Heilige-Semmel-von-der-Papstwiese-Regensburg_W0QQitemZ120225558041QQihZ002QQcategoryZ135775QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 

Was es nicht alles so gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (24. Februar 2008)

da hat einer geboten


----------



## Bierkiste (25. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB_W0QQitemZ310...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

DA DAS FAHRRAD HINTEN PLATTEN HAT;VERKAUFE ICH ES ALS DEFEKT.

wenigstens konsequent..


----------



## Saxen-Paule (25. Februar 2008)

Wurde wenig gefahren, weil der Sohn einen Roller bekam...

Damit ist schon alles gesagt


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (25. Februar 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> lustiges "Herren-Mountainbike"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Herren-Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ290209148148



es gibt doch noch belehrbare leute


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Februar 2008)

Hab heute auch auf dem Weg zur Penne ne 6 oder 7 Klässlerin aufm Baumarktbike mit komischer Technik überholt. Fazit: Falschrum eingebaute Gabeln sind kein Baumarktprivileg


----------



## nein (25. Februar 2008)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Wurde wenig gefahren, weil der Sohn einen Roller bekam...
> 
> Damit ist schon alles gesagt



dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## EvilEvo (25. Februar 2008)

Ich kenne ihn schon länger und muss ihn einfach mal posten : http://cgi.ebay.de/Sigmund-Freud-Ac...ryZ40840QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem P.S. ich hab einen.
Und ebenfalls genial : http://cgi.ebay.de/Jesus-Actionfigu...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem
Es gibt auch noch: Albert Einstein, Ludwig van Beethoven und W.A. Mozart und viele mehr...


----------



## foenfrisur (25. Februar 2008)

Gibts eigentlich mal wieder was neues von der Schlauch-Front?


----------



## nein (25. Februar 2008)

1,69 METER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (25. Februar 2008)

Entwurf eines indonesischen Künstlers und "Handcraft" klingt für mich mehr nach Kinderarbeit, aber egal, sowas abartiges ne^^


----------



## Anto (27. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ausfallende_W0QQ...ryZ32509QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Man beachte auch die anderen Auktionen des Verkäufers


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Februar 2008)

da steht doch "Details folgen" also locker bleiben


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Februar 2008)

da hängt wohl noch ein rad am ausfallende  bei 20euro versand!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Februar 2008)

machen doch viele z.B. den Artikel fÃ¼r 5â¬ Sofortkauf, der aber locker 20 wert wÃ¤re, und dann 15 Euro fÃ¼r den Versand.

Macht ja auch Sinn weil auf den Versandkosten zahlt der VerkÃ¤ufer keine eBaygebÃ¼hren


----------



## Anto (27. Februar 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> da steht doch "Details folgen" also locker bleiben



Fragt sich nur, wieviel Minuten demnächst vor Auktionsende die "Details folgen"   Oder bietest du die vielen ominösen Rennrad-Alurahmen an und weißt mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Februar 2008)

ich verticker da nur Organe


----------



## luxuzz (1. März 2008)

Wer fährt 25 Reifen angeblich einmal um sie dann zu verkaufen 
http://cgi.ebay.de/INTENSE-REIFEN-25-Stueck-fast-neuwertig-1x-gefahren_W0QQitemZ250218873849QQihZ015QQcategoryZ81672QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pillehille (2. März 2008)

nicht von ebay aber trotzdem gut (hoffe es war noch net hier drin)

ein echtes schnäppchen^^; manchmal ist es besser die UVP nicht anzugeben


----------



## EvilEvo (2. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ghost-5100-xm_W0...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem ich, naja, ach, egal seht selbst...


----------



## nein (2. März 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ghost-5100-xm_W0...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem ich, naja, ach, egal seht selbst...



nein, das Fahrrad ist nicht geklaut... 

ich gehe gaaaanz stark davon aus, dass dem Verkäufer lediglich das Hinterrad abhanden gekommen ist^^


----------



## nein (2. März 2008)

und dann noch dieser Hinweis 

"Spassbieter werden Rechtlich Verfolgt."

Diebe übrigens auch^^


----------



## chri55 (2. März 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Wer fährt 25 Reifen angeblich einmal um sie dann zu verkaufen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/INTENSE-REIFEN-25-Stueck-fast-neuwertig-1x-gefahren_W0QQitemZ250218873849QQihZ015QQcategoryZ81672QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Intense-Teambus ausgeraubt?


----------



## EvilEvo (2. März 2008)

nein schrieb:


> nein, das Fahrrad ist nicht geklaut...
> 
> ich gehe gaaaanz stark davon aus, dass dem Verkäufer lediglich das Hinterrad abhanden gekommen ist^^



Und Gabel wurde auch geklaut? Starrgabel im Fully macht irgendwie keinen Sinn, das Vorderrad wirkt auch sehr unpassend, schön das du sofort erkannt hast, was mein erster Gedanke war  .


----------



## Jonez (2. März 2008)

pillehille schrieb:


> nicht von ebay aber trotzdem gut (hoffe es war noch net hier drin)
> 
> ein echtes schnäppchen^^; manchmal ist es besser die UVP nicht anzugeben


----------



## Gamiac (2. März 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Und Gabel wurde auch geklaut? Starrgabel im Fully macht irgendwie keinen Sinn, das Vorderrad wirkt auch sehr unpassend, schön das du sofort erkannt hast, was mein erster Gedanke war  .



Ist doch garkein Fully, ist ein halfy  

evtl. hatte er noch n paar Reste von den letzten Fahrrädern die er "gefunden" hat und hat die zusammengeschraubt, nur das HR fehlt noch, aber vielleicht "findet" er ja noch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nein (2. März 2008)

das ist doch mal ne völlig futuristische konstruktion... 
vorne ne starrgabel, aber hinten gefedert! 
das wird der Renner in der nächsten Saison


----------



## deichschubser (2. März 2008)

der hier : 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150220696693&ssPageName=ADME:B:EFE:1123

gibt wenigstens zu, dass es ein "gekl rahmen" is....


----------



## Neorider77 (2. März 2008)

JO ich hab hier mal was cooles... nen rahmen ohne ausfallenden!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Stroppy-dirt-str...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nein (2. März 2008)

deichschubser schrieb:


> der hier :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150220696693&ssPageName=ADME:B:EFE:1123
> 
> gibt wenigstens zu, dass es ein "gekl rahmen" is....



"Es ist zwar noch etwas dreckig (werde es noch putzen, versprochen!!!), habe es aber sehr gepflegt!"

Hier liegt ein antithetischer Aufbau der Artikelbeschreibung vor...


----------



## Michislusi (2. März 2008)

Jo also!^^ Habe ma Ebay durchstöbert und habe diese Doppeltbrückefedergabel mit sagenhaften 260cm Federweg gefunden
http://cgi.ebay.de/XXXL-DH-Gabel-26...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nein (2. März 2008)

Neorider77 schrieb:


> JO ich hab hier mal was cooles... nen rahmen ohne ausfallenden!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Stroppy-dirt-str...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



das isn funworks dirt master und der besitzer heißt wahrscheinlich stropmann oder so... wegen "Stroppy"


----------



## nein (2. März 2008)

Michislusi schrieb:


> Jo also!^^ Habe ma Ebay durchstöbert und habe diese Doppeltbrückefedergabel mit sagenhaften 260cm Federweg gefunden
> http://cgi.ebay.de/XXXL-DH-Gabel-26...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



passt doch vervorragend zu 260 Zoll Felgen!


----------



## EvilEvo (2. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-LTD-2-Mount...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem wahnsinn, was Lenker und Sattelstützen so aushalten!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/NO-scott-cube-ca...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem bitte melden, wenn jemand das Konzept versteht.


----------



## Marder (2. März 2008)

ich denke, das wird nen eingelenker mit zurechtgeschnibbelten schutzblech sein, sodass die buchse unter dem schutzblech ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (2. März 2008)

Die Art der Schutzblechmontage finde ich auch recht geschickt gelöst, jedoch ist die Zusammenstellung der Komponenten fragwürdig. Rigida Taurus Felgen(ich find die nicht schlecht), Acera-Schaltwerk, Suntour Duro, !Hope Mono M4!, Noname-Dämpfer, 21 Gänge, nicht zu vergessen die SiS-Kurbel. Der Rahmen ist irgendwie auch komisch, während der Hinterbau recht massiv und fast hochwertig anmutet, ist der Hauptrahmen einfach nur billig gemacht.


----------



## Gamiac (2. März 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-LTD-2-Mount...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem wahnsinn, was Lenker und Sattelstützen so aushalten!!



 noch nie n Aero Lenker auf nem MTB gesehen, vor allem nahezu sinnfrei wenn man das Bike mit so nem Dreck vollpackt.


----------



## nein (2. März 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-LTD-2-Mount...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem wahnsinn, was Lenker und Sattelstützen so aushalten!!



den Steigungsgefälle-Messer gab es mal in der Mickey-Maus


----------



## dkc-live (2. März 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-LTD-2-Mount...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem wahnsinn, was Lenker und Sattelstützen so aushalten!!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NO-scott-cube-ca...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem bitte melden, wenn jemand das Konzept versteht.



modell teile diebstahl ...


----------



## pillehille (2. März 2008)

hallo??
guckt doch mal richtig hin... der hat an seinem schmuckstück ne Hoppe Mono angebaut^^
"Neuro VI Rahmen mit Hoppe Mono B4-4 Kolben Sattel"

ich kenn nur Hoppe, Hoppe Reiter....


----------



## petomei (3. März 2008)

Superleichtes Cannondale mit Fell-Rahmen:



> Das Bike hat ausserdem einen _Aluleichtmetall*fell*rahmen_ und wiegt _nicht mehr wie 5 kg_ also auch für ladys geeignet.



Also, nix wie zuschlagen, wo bekommt man sonst ein <5kg-Hardtail für 200 Ocken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (3. März 2008)

mitm bisse pflege und ein paar geilen parts wird das sicher nochmal aufblühen.


----------



## EvilEvo (3. März 2008)

TRETTWERK!!!! einfach geil, was ein 5kg-Rahmen mit Ladys zu tun hat, versteh ich allerdings nicht und wo zum Henker is da Fell?


----------



## Bierkiste (3. März 2008)

Freiluftbremszugverlegung


----------



## EvilEvo (3. März 2008)

Ich weiß, es gab schon besseres, aber die Kette und die Kurbel sind sehenswert http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountenbike-schw...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 Ich denke das Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte!!! Wer<da nicht zuschlägt ist selber schuld.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Nagelneues-Mount...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Edt. Sry Link wurde geändert.


----------



## Stromberg_fan (3. März 2008)

2mal der selbe Link


----------



## chri55 (3. März 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich denke das Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte!!! Wer<da nicht zuschlägt ist selber schuld.



anti-Werbung


----------



## sunboy (3. März 2008)

Lustig, dass man bei dem EINEM Rad seines Opas noch die Wunschfarbe angeben soll


----------



## Bierkiste (3. März 2008)

sunboy schrieb:


> Lustig, dass man bei dem EINEM Rad seines Opas noch die Wunschfarbe angeben soll



10 von 10 verfügbar?!


----------



## nein (4. März 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich weiß, es gab schon besseres, aber die Kette und die Kurbel sind sehenswert
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountenbike-schw...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



"Beim Fahren des Rades ist das vordere Zahnrad verbogen" ... von ganz alleine!!


----------



## EvilEvo (4. März 2008)

Verbogen ja, abgebrochen ist es dann bei auf die Fr*** legen^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (4. März 2008)

Ohne Worte ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennradeinteiler...ryZ85078QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jumper 1 (4. März 2008)

Welcher Riese soll damit fahren 
Ist 26 zoll groß
ich habe nur 17 zoll


----------



## Rockrider (5. März 2008)

uphillking schrieb:


> Ohne Worte ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennradeinteiler...ryZ85078QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ist das nen Mann oder ne Frau...


----------



## pillehille (5. März 2008)

jaja anzug ist zu groß geworden

tja material ist halt net unendlich dehnbar
wenn das ding jetzt zu groß ist dann hätte ich mal gerne gesehen wie das ausgesehen haben muss als das ding gepasst hat^^

Presswurst³


----------



## dkc-live (5. März 2008)

aber schön wie er den bauch einzieht


----------



## Kater_Karlo (5. März 2008)

Nettes Bild um ein Rad bei Ebay zu bewerben ....


----------



## PeterAnus (5. März 2008)

"Für alle wo nicht so viel Ahnung haben [...]"


----------



## B.Scheuert (5. März 2008)

PeterAnus schrieb:


> "Für alle wo nicht so viel Ahnung haben [...]"



...von Grammatik.


Hier sieht man, dass "geeignet" nicht das gleiche ist wie "empfehlenswert" 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-Drop-O...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## EvilEvo (5. März 2008)

Klar ich fahr sonst nur solche Gabeln in Cross Country Rennen, alles andere wäre mir viel zu leicht, also unter 150mm Federweg ist ja fast wie Starrgabel^^, lol also echt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (6. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Super...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

es soll wohl doch gelegentlich reissende cannondales geben


----------



## EvilEvo (6. März 2008)

LOOOL sieht das geil aus!!


----------



## Ommlinio (6. März 2008)

Uuuuuuuuups! 

Alter Schwede, Cannondale ist wohl auch nicht sooo der Reißer! Kapitaler Rahmenbruch......aber die Fatty hat gehalten, geil! 

Aber noch geiler is der Typ, der die Gabel verkauft. Lässt das Steuerrohr einfach mal dran! Das Teil passt echt 100% hier rein.......

Mehr davon 

Greetz Ommlinio


----------



## EvilEvo (6. März 2008)

Naja, der Steuersatz wird eben mit verkauft, wie der neue Besitzer ihn rauskriegt, wäre spannend, so ein Steuerrohr fände ich aber auch sehr dekorativ für die Wand.


----------



## böser_wolf (6. März 2008)

noch geiler sind die jungs die auf die gabel bieten !!! 

"Der Zustand ist soweit sehr gut und bis auf ein paar Kratzer nichts zu sehen
Der verbaute Vorbau(100mm), den Steuersatz und das Steuerrohr gibt es gratis dazu!!

alles klar


----------



## kroiterfee (6. März 2008)

ja und? wo ist das problem? gabel raus und den rest in die tonne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (6. März 2008)

Wie willst du bitte ein Steuerrohr gratis dazu geben !??
Dann muss er erstmal zur Säge greifen...


----------



## RetroRider (6. März 2008)

Wieso, gegen die Wand fahren geht doch auch.
Der Verkäufer ist unfähig, die Gabel aus dem abgerissenen Steuerrohr auszubauen, aber auch zu unehrlich, um "Unfallteil" dazu zu schreiben. Ein echter Brüller.


----------



## EvilEvo (6. März 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Wie willst du bitte ein Steuerrohr gratis dazu geben !??
> Dann muss er erstmal zur Säge greifen...



Ich glaube er meint das Steuerrohr des CD-Rahmens, also das, was davon übrig ist


----------



## EvilEvo (6. März 2008)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k277/a6437/32_f80_x_disc_only_black.html wurde das schonmal erwähnt? 800mm Federweg!!!!


----------



## FRbiker (6. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300200920997&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

DER HAMMER......


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. März 2008)

?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (6. März 2008)

wieso Hammer?fürn original Klein Attitude is das a Schnäppchen! Da gehn teilweise nur die Rahmen für das gleiche Geld raus!und dann das teil noch in grün weiss rot ...dann wirds erst richtig teuer


----------



## arseburn (6. März 2008)

Darf ich fragen warum? Was ist ab den Klein Attitude so toll? Das Ding ist doch hässlich wie die Nacht...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. März 2008)

vor 15 jahren wären die meisten Biker, ich auch, dafür gestorben


----------



## FRbiker (6. März 2008)

Ich fand von Klein nur den fetten Carbonrahmen geiel... aber für so ein Bock is schon krasses Geld.... ja ok is auch sehr viel Geschichte dran, die XTR diese sieht man nicht mehr so oft, Sammler  und Liebhaber halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (6. März 2008)

Sieht trotzdem aus wie vom Baumarkt nebenan


----------



## The Floh (6. März 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen warum? Was ist ab den Klein Attitude so toll? Das Ding ist doch hässlich wie die Nacht...


Man schicke ihn in die Wüste...
KLEIN ist Kult, schau mal das bike auf der Seite an: (unter Me) http://www-users.rwth-aachen.de/Tobias.Hahn/frameset_me.htm
tststs


----------



## The Floh (6. März 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Sieht trotzdem aus wie vom Baumarkt nebenan


das war dein Todesurteil, IN der Wüste...


----------



## FRbiker (6. März 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> Man schicke ihn in die Wüste...
> KLEIN ist Kult, schau mal das bike auf der Seite an: (unter Me) http://www-users.rwth-aachen.de/Tobias.Hahn/frameset_me.htm
> tststs



  sehr edel...


----------



## Deleted 5247 (7. März 2008)

Ja, ein KLEIN ist schon was feines, aber meiner Meinung nach nur bis zur Übernahme durch Trek im Jahr 1995, danach ging es doch steil bergab.

Tolle Seite zum Thema KLEIN: http://www.wundel.com/


----------



## Der böse Wolf (7. März 2008)

Also ich bin ja nicht so der Classic Bike Fan, aber ein Attitude als Baumarktrad zu bezeichnen ist schon daneben. Alleine die Zugverlegung, das Steuerrohr, der Vorbau und die Lackierung sind jawohl der Hammer. Das wäre mein Starrbike, wenn ich mir eins aufbauen würde.


----------



## Ommlinio (7. März 2008)

@ arseburn:

Über Geschmäcker kann man streiten, ok! Aber deine Aussage ist einfach nur .....dumm....?

Es ist schon eine persönliche Beleidigung und sehr anmasend, ein Klein als Baumarktrad zu bezeichnen! 

Dazu fällt mir wirklich nur eins ein: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fre.... halten!

ride on, Ommlinio


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. März 2008)

naja, lasst den arseburn mal.

Der ist noch nicht so lange dabei, wahrscheinlich noch sehr jung und hat eben keinen Plan


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> naja, lasst den arseburn mal.
> 
> Der ist noch nicht so lange dabei, wahrscheinlich noch sehr jung und hat eben keinen Plan



kann nur so sein!

Das Bike ist sehr geil! Aber leider nur etwas für die Wand  das klauen sie einem auf der Strasse bevor man das Schloß zu hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (7. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> kann nur so sein!
> 
> Das Bike ist sehr geil! Aber leider nur etwas für die Wand  das klauen sie einem auf der Strasse bevor man das Schloß zu hat.



Naja die meisten Leute die bei uns Bikes klauen(ja ich kenne so welche) würden sich davorstellen wie Arseburn "öhh Billigding, is ja sche...e" , weil sie eben keinen Plan haben, den würd ich allerdings mein Schloss um die Ohren hauen!  
Mal ganz im Ernst, das KLEIN Attitude, ob aus der Auktion oder jedes andere, es ist einfach ein Traum


----------



## The Floh (7. März 2008)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja nicht so der Classic Bike Fan, aber ein Attitude als Baumarktrad zu bezeichnen ist schon daneben. Alleine die Zugverlegung, das Steuerrohr, der Vorbau und die Lackierung sind jawohl der Hammer. Das wäre mein Starrbike, wenn ich mir eins aufbauen würde.


da bin ich gerade noch dran, neben dem Endorfin...


----------



## jasper (7. März 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300200920997&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
> 
> DER HAMMER......



schade, nicht wirklich stimmig aufgebaut.



Bierkiste schrieb:


> 10 von 10 verfügbar?!



farben gibt es dero mehr als 10!?


----------



## jasper (7. März 2008)

poppeldost...


----------



## Trailblizz (7. März 2008)

Dieser "Scott Genius Rahmen / Frame" kommt zwar "ohne Hinterrad-Schwinge, ohne Dämpfer-Elemente" und "weist am Oberrohr eine leichte Delle auf (s. Foto)". Dafür ist er aber "gebraucht und sehr leicht". Und für nur 9 Franken ein echtes Schnäppchen... http://cgi.ebay.ch/Scott-Genius-MC-30-MTB-Rahmen-Frame_...


----------



## arseburn (7. März 2008)

Ommlinio schrieb:


> @ arseburn:
> 
> Über Geschmäcker kann man streiten, ok! Aber deine Aussage ist einfach nur .....dumm....?
> 
> ...



Da Du Dir in einem einzigen Satz selber wiedersprichst:"Über Geschmäcker kann man streiten, ok! Aber deine Aussage ist einfach nur .....dumm....?"
bist Du leider sehr wahrscheinlich der Dumme. Es ist mein Geschmack, und darum bin ich also Dumm? Und was zur Hölle ist Dumm daran seine Meinung in Bezug auf Optik zu äussern???Sehr Dumm, Deine Aussage. Auch mich persönlich zu beleidigen und meine Aussage in Bezug auf ein "Objekt" als persönliche Beleidigung aufzufasssen, zeug nicht grad von geistiger Stärke.
Vielleicht habe ich keine Ahnung davon, was an diesem Rad so toll sein soll bzw. vor 15 Jahren so toll daran war, aber seit wann muss man Ahnung (wie Du es formulierst) von Geschmacksäusserungen haben....also, wenn nicht logisch Denken kannst, sollte man sich ebenfalls mit einfältigen Äusserungen zurück halten.




JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> naja, lasst den arseburn mal.
> 
> Der ist noch nicht so lange dabei, wahrscheinlich noch sehr jung und hat eben keinen Plan



*Lach*...ich bin 29 Jahre alt. Aber ich gebe es offen zu: Von Rädern, die vor 15 Jahren mal Hip waren habe ich keinen Plan...und das macht mir und meinem Ego nichtmal zu schaffen. Zumal ich kein "Hintergrundwissen" dazu benötige um mir über die Optik eines Bikes eine Meinung zu bilden. Nur weil die Züge im Rahmen verlegt sind ist das ein geiles Bike mit fetter Optik??? Aber redet ihr mal ruhig weiter über das fette Bike, dass ich Geschmack habe weiss ich und das reicht mit auch. Vorallem reicht mir mein Geschmack für mich   Wenn ich für Euch dadurch als Dumm erscheine, hab ihr Euch leider selber disqualifiziert...alleine schon wegen Intolleranz und Starrsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (7. März 2008)

Vorallem reicht mir mein Geschmack für mich   Wenn ich für Euch dadurch als Dumm erscheine, hab ihr Euch leider selber disqualifiziert...alleine schon wegen Intolleranz und Starrsinn [/QUOTE]

Schöne Erkenntnis, der beste Geschmack ist der eigene, da hast du vollkommen recht. Jemanden als Dumm hinzustellen, weil er nicht weiß, was ein KLEIN ist (und erst recht KLEIN ATTITUDE) finde ich nicht ok. Gut jeder Biker wird dir die Hucke voll hauen, wenn du sagst, sein KLEIN sieht ...... aus, ein bisschen schöner als "Baumarktkrücke" hätte man es aber auch formulieren können. Also, wo KLEIN draufsteht nach Möglichkeit nie dumm machen, und wer nicht wer nicht weiß, warum da KLEIN draufsteht, nach Möglichkeit nix sagen oder wenigstens vorsichtig anfragen. Friede Freude Eierkuchen....


----------



## kroiterfee (7. März 2008)

schön gesagt!


----------



## arseburn (7. März 2008)

Naja, ich habs halts nicht so mit der schweizer Diplomatie   Ich relativiere meine Aussage vorsichtshalber nochmal: Es ist schon schöner als ein Baumarktbike, aber es läßt mich weder vor Glück die Luft anhalten, noch würde es mir die Netzhaut wegen strahlender Schönheit ablösen...auch würde ich mir nicht den Kopf,wenn es an mir vorbeifahren würde, nach ihm verdrehen. Aber gut, ich lasse die KLEIN Besitzer und Fans in ihrem Glauben etwas aussergewöhnlich Geiles und end-Schönes zu besitzen/vergöttern  Nichts für ungut, ich will hier niemandem auf den Schlips treten


----------



## andy1 (7. März 2008)

ist doch umso besser wenn nicht jedem jedes Rad gefällt, ich kann mit einem modernen Schaukelstuhl (Fully ) z.B. auch nix anfangen


----------



## Jumper 1 (7. März 2008)

Absuluter Kult.
 Das Teil ist auch nicht mehr zum fahren gedacht.Sowas gehört in die Vitrine
Komplett innenverlegte Züge
Sowas sieht man selten


----------



## Dreckbert (7. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-SX-T...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Schwarzwild (7. März 2008)

so kanns gehenâ¦


----------



## zonensatan (7. März 2008)

deichschubser schrieb:


> der hier :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150220696693&ssPageName=ADME:B:EFE:1123
> 
> gibt wenigstens zu, dass es ein "gekl rahmen" is....



Zumal das arme Rad NaRben hat. Dieser Gewalttäter...


----------



## publicenemy (7. März 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Super...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> es soll wohl doch gelegentlich reissende cannondales geben




vlt von diesem fahrer? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3579369&postcount=639


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. März 2008)

ja und weil das geklebt heißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (8. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130202729064&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003
Oldie...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (8. März 2008)

der Uroma der G-Boxx


----------



## 1337andreas (8. März 2008)

das ist kult

kardanantrieb gefällig ?
http://cgi.ebay.de/28-Alu-Cityrad-D...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## EvilEvo (8. März 2008)

Alter Hut, aber fährt sich super mein Händler hatte so eins mal stehen, das musste ich einfach ausprobieren, die Technik ist eigentlich genial, da praktisch wartungsfrei.


----------



## FRbiker (9. März 2008)

coole Sache das mit dem kardanantrieb.... Sehe ich zum ersten mal an nem Bike, erklärt mich aber nicht für bescheuert


----------



## deichschubser (9. März 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ja und weil das geklebt heißt



... habe nie was anderes behauptet !!


----------



## Triturbo (9. März 2008)

Plueschrahmen Handarbeit Dirt Street Ansehen Lohnt


----------



## Anto (9. März 2008)

Rahmen ist Kuschelweich und kann auch mit Haarschampoo gereinigt werden!!!


----------



## insanerider (9. März 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Naja, ich habs halts nicht so mit der schweizer Diplomatie   Ich relativiere meine Aussage vorsichtshalber nochmal: Es ist schon schöner als ein Baumarktbike, aber es läßt mich weder vor Glück die Luft anhalten, noch würde es mir die Netzhaut wegen strahlender Schönheit ablösen...auch würde ich mir nicht den Kopf,wenn es an mir vorbeifahren würde, nach ihm verdrehen. Aber gut, ich lasse die KLEIN Besitzer und Fans in ihrem Glauben etwas aussergewöhnlich Geiles und end-Schönes zu besitzen/vergöttern  Nichts für ungut, ich will hier niemandem auf den Schlips treten



Eben, Du hast keine Ahnung und erdreistest Dich einer Meinung. Ob es Dir gefällt oder nicht ist völlig irrelevant, Klein hat auch für Dich entwickelt, damit Du heute so hochklassige Räder wie Stevens und Bergamont (lach) fahren kannst, war die Vorarbeit von Gary Klein auch nötig. Auch ein VW Käfer ist im Grunde nur ein altes Auto, trotzdem Kult und wird nicht mit einem Tata verglichen...aber soweit kannst Du wahrscheinlich nicht folgen. PS: Dein "Ich lasse die Klein Fahrer..." strotz dermaßen vor Arroganz, dass ich mich frage, woher Dein Ruf nach Toleranz kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (9. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Plueschsattet-Kr...224050936QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150224050936
Und der passende KrockoSattel..........


----------



## arseburn (9. März 2008)

insanerider schrieb:


> Eben, Du hast keine Ahnung und erdreistest Dich einer Meinung.



Merk mal was...ich BRAUCHE KEINE Ahnung von Geschichte oder sonstwas zu haben um Mir MEINE EIGENE Meinung von der Optik von irgendetwas zu machen (Subjektivität ist das Stichwort).



insanerider schrieb:


> Ob es Dir gefällt oder nicht ist völlig irrelevant.



Nein, es ist für mich nicht irrelevant, und alleine DAS zählt, ob Dir meine Meinung zusagt oder nicht, DAS ist Irrelevant (zumindest für mich)



insanerider schrieb:


> Klein hat auch für Dich entwickelt, damit Du heute so hochklassige Räder wie Stevens und Bergamont (lach) fahren kannst, war die Vorarbeit von Gary Klein auch nötig.



Willst Du mir jetzt ans Bein pissen? Ist mir leider total Lachs, weil ich meinen Stevens Rahme seit Jahren durch die Stadt trete und das Ding immer noch hält. Und was ist an Bergamont ********? Erzähl doch mal... Bist Du stolz auf Dein Big Hit?? Bist schon n geiler...
Und selbst wenn Klein für mich mitentwickelt hat, soll ich ihm jetzt auf ewig dankbar dafür sein???Der Rahmen sieht in meinen Augen trotzdem nicht toll aus. Btw. Findest Du jeden Ford der durch die Gegend fährt "endgeil" nur weil Henry Ford ne Menge für die Automobilwelt getan hat? Deiner Logik nach "Ja" und somit leidest Du für mich leider unter Geschmaksverirrung. 



insanerider schrieb:


> Auch ein VW Käfer ist im Grunde nur ein altes Auto, trotzdem Kult und wird nicht mit einem Tata verglichen...



Ich habe auch keinerlei Vergleiche gezogen zwischen irgedwas...oder zeige mir die Stellen an denen ich Vergleiche gezogen habe; und obwohl ein VW Käfer Kult ist, wird es dennoch Leute geben, die ihn ******** und häßlich finden.



insanerider schrieb:


> aber soweit kannst Du wahrscheinlich nicht folgen.



Jo, schön das Du mich beleidigen musst...primitiver gehts nimmer. Aber das kann ich auch...



insanerider schrieb:


> PS: Dein "Ich lasse die Klein Fahrer..." strotz dermaßen vor Arroganz, dass ich mich frage, woher Dein Ruf nach Toleranz kommt.



Der Gegenspieler von Toleranz ist immernoch Intoleranz...das Arrogonz gleichzeitig Akzeptanz oder Toleranz ausschliesst, ist totaler Käse und zeugt von mangelnder Deutschkenntnis. Des weiteren bin ich kein Stück arrogant, sondern vertrete lediglich meine subjektive Meinung zu einem Fahrradrahmen. Und selbst wenn ich Arrogant wäre, ist das ein Grund um meine (gerechtfertigte,subjektive) Meinung nicht zu tolerieren???
Also, wie Du siehst ist es alles ein Haufen geistiger, undurchdachter Abfall,  den Du hier von Dir gibst um mich zu diffamieren;und irgenwie erinnert mich Dein Gesülz an die Zeit vor ca. 60 Jahren...wo Andersdenkende ebenfalls einen "schweren" Stand hatten.

Das Geilste aber an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass Du einen Spruch in Deiner Signatur stehen hast, den Du anscheinend nicht mal selber verstehst; Zitat:"Das ist zunächst mal Ansichtssache und ich gebe einen Dreck auf Deine Meinung." <<< So, und nu fang' nochmal von Vorne an und schiess Dir nicht wieder ein Eigentor, Du arroganter Typ 

So long 

PS.: Ich geb auch einen Dreck auf Deine Meinung


----------



## The Floh (9. März 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Merk mal was...ich BRAUCHE KEINE Ahnung von Geschichte oder sonstwas zu haben um Mir MEINE EIGENE Meinung von der Optik von irgendetwas zu machen (Sujektivität ist das Stichwort).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt mal beide auf den Boden zurück...
Für MICH ist ein KLEIn einfach ge*l, aber das ist meine Meinung und das ist auch gut so...
Wenn es dir nicht gefällt ist ja schön und gut, aber dann musst du das jemanden anderst nicht unbedingt "aufdrücken" das gilt für eingefleischte KLEIN Fans natürlich auch...
Wie war das? Positiv ist besser als Negativ  
Wir merken uns einfach: Wenn uns das nächste mal beim großen E etwas hässliches und "überteuertes" auffällt dann können wir es hier posten und auf Resonanz warten und uns dann EVENTUELL belehren lassen, dass das einfach Kult ist und so teuer sein MUSS...
Bis denn


----------



## zaprok (9. März 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> ...das *Arrogonz* gleichzeitig Akzeptanz oder Toleranz ausschliesst, ist totaler Käse und zeugt von mangelnder Deutschkenntnis. ...



Sag doch einfach Überheblichkeit....


----------



## insanerider (9. März 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> So long
> 
> PS.: Ich geb auch einen Dreck auf Deine Meinung


Ja, ist vielleicht auch besser so, aber Mitmenschen die in einer solchen Diskussion mal direkt Nazivergleiche ziehen (wie armselig) sind ohnehin kaum diskussionswürdig. 
Dir einen schönen Abend.

PS: Falls es Dich doch packt, lies Deine Kommentare und meinen nochmal dazu, vielleicht, nur vielleicht, verstehst Du was gemeint war.


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. März 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Plueschrahmen Handarbeit Dirt Street Ansehen Lohnt





FRbiker schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Plueschsattet-Kr...224050936QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150224050936
> Und der passende KrockoSattel..........



Ob diese "Utensilien" von diesem Herren stammen:
Wahre Bikeliebe

 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (9. März 2008)

Ein Retro-KTM auf ebay, wäre ja sehr interessant für mich aber nach dem Foto nicht mehr:


----------



## norman68 (9. März 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> Ein Retro-KTM auf ebay, wäre ja sehr interessant für mich aber nach dem Foto nicht mehr:



Da hat wohl einer eine Bohrmaschine zu Weihnachten bekommen  oder zuviel Klein Werbung gesehen


----------



## FRbiker (9. März 2008)

Cool... hätte er nen 6er od.7er Bohrer genommen hätte er gleich alle drei durchstecken können


----------



## arseburn (9. März 2008)

insanerider schrieb:


> Ja, ist vielleicht auch besser so, aber Mitmenschen die in einer solchen Diskussion mal direkt Nazivergleiche ziehen (wie armselig) sind ohnehin kaum diskussionswürdig.
> Dir einen schönen Abend.
> 
> PS: Falls es Dich doch packt, lies Deine Kommentare und meinen nochmal dazu, vielleicht, nur vielleicht, verstehst Du was gemeint war.



*Gähn*...weisst Du was, Du hast ja recht  

PS.: Ein Glück stand meine Person an sich nie zur Debatte


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. März 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> Ein Retro-KTM auf ebay, wäre ja sehr interessant für mich aber nach dem Foto nicht mehr:
> 
> ....



Irre, aber zeugt das nicht von qualitativ hochwertigen Rädern wenn die Züge innen verlegt sind?  

Aber Mühe hat er sich ja schon gemacht....


----------



## Bombenkrator (12. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=m37&satitle=120231526854%09&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## Stromberg_fan (12. März 2008)

bin mal gespannt ob des jemand für den Preis kauft.


----------



## B-Ston3D (12. März 2008)




----------



## FRbiker (12. März 2008)

Cool wenn man davon ein Tandem baut kann man wärend der Farht ein GangBang machen 
Nein ich finds immer wider verrückt auf was manche für Ideen kommen...


----------



## Triturbo (13. März 2008)

bicycle

auch nich grad schÃ¶n.

aber ich weiÃ ,wo ich mein nÃ¤chstes bike hole.
*GT It-1* Germany : 4.500 â¬
                    USA       : 2.600 â¬  


*USER EURO ROCKT*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (13. März 2008)

Ja die GT-Preise von USA zu Deutschland sind gewaltig, wollte mir zu Weihnachten ein GT Zaskar pro kaufen, weils von USD umgerechnet nur 1080â¬ gekostet hatte, dann der Schock im Katalog 1600â¬!! 
Das Bike vom Link find ich Ã¼brigens richtig genial, aber extrem kurios und auf jeden Fall grottenhÃ¤sslich.


----------



## Backfisch (13. März 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ja die GT-Preise von USA zu Deutschland sind gewaltig, wollte mir zu Weihnachten ein GT Zaskar pro kaufen, weils von USD umgerechnet nur 1080 gekostet hatte, dann der Schock im Katalog 1600!!



In den 1600 sind übrigens 255 MwSt enthalten, in den USA werden Nettopreise angegeben.


----------



## nein (13. März 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> bicycle
> 
> auch nich grad schön.



auf einem solchen rad hab ich bei einem lokalen händler schon einmal gesessen... ist eigentlich sogar recht bequem. die "sattelstütze" ist biegbarer als man denkt


----------



## elsepe (13. März 2008)

das gabs so auch mal von breezer glaube ich. hat mal was nicht immer nur dreiecke


----------



## dickerbert (14. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300207083918
Wow, hinter diesem Verkäufer versteckt sich ganz sicher ein BILD Redakteur   

Schaut mal, wie er in diesem Forum für sein "Kultteil" geworben hat:
http://www.bike-community.de/index.php?showtopic=5371


----------



## luxuzz (14. März 2008)

omg :
"Und jetzt das Beste zum SchluÃ: FÃ¼r einen Preis Ã¼ber 500â¬ zahle ich den Versand!"
500â¬ oO? Soviel hat fast meine ganze Stadtschlampe gekostet und nicht son schrott...


----------



## [email protected] (14. März 2008)

Ach der ist ja zu lustig. 
Meine Lieblingsstellen:

*"[...]Top-Gun-Suspension-Federgabel mit unbeschreiblichen 20mm Federweg[...]" 

"Modernste Hardtail-Technologie, direkt aus dem Profi-Rennsport, sorgt für ein Fahren ohne jegliche Hinterbaueinflüsse, wie das lästige Wippen oder den gefürchteten Pedalrückschlag."*
Was bin ich doch froh, dass es endlich das Hardtail als konsequente Weiterentwicklung vom Fully gibt...
*
Eine Rock Shox Boxxer oder eine Manitou Travis kommt natürlich aufgrund der geringen Qualität nicht in Frage. Da ich den direkten Kontakt zum Boden gewünscht hatte, wurde die Top-Gun Federgabel montiert.
*
Ach, eigentlich sollte man wirklich die gesamte Beschreibung zitieren. 

Aber dieser Rahmen ist spitze, laut Beschreibung hat das Ding harte Downhilleinsätze hinter sich (man bedenke die maximale Reifenbreite von 1.9''), lässt sich aber auch zum Cross- oder Reiserad aufbauen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. März 2008)

dickerbert schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300207083918
> Wow, hinter diesem Verkäufer versteckt sich ganz sicher ein BILD Redakteur
> 
> Schaut mal, wie er in diesem Forum für sein "Kultteil" geworben hat:
> http://www.bike-community.de/index.php?showtopic=5371



genau den hab' ich da auch gefunden und mich erst gewundert


----------



## romen52791 (14. März 2008)

loooool so gelacht hab ich schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (14. März 2008)

Echt, einfach Geeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil, zitieren bringt nix, denn der gesamte Text ist einfach nur ein riesen Knaller.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (14. März 2008)

----Hierzu paßt auch die maximal fahrbahre Reifendimension von 1,9", die den sportlichen Charakter weiter hervorhebt.----   
und da soll man ne Deemax reinmachen? da verschweindet ja der Reifen in der Felge!!!!


----------



## Exekuhtot (14. März 2008)

Ihr habt aber schon bemerkt, das er das alles ironisch meint?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (14. März 2008)

ja klar! aber eins muss man ihm lassen,er hats geschaft so viele Markennamen in seine Beschreibung zu packen das egal was man in der Kategorie Fahrradteile sucht, immer sein Rahmen auftaucht!


----------



## Jumper 1 (14. März 2008)

Kenner wissen was MIFA ist 
Oh ja ,der größte:kotz: 
 Soviel ironie wie der reingeschrieben hat tät mich nicht wundern wenn es ein Bekloppter kauft und zuviel zahlt


----------



## jasper (14. März 2008)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Soviel ironie wie der reingeschrieben hat tät mich nicht wundern wenn es ein Bekloppter kauft und zuviel zahlt



schon geschehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kultbike (14. März 2008)

So, nach dieser ganzen Resonanz, muß ich mich hier doch auch mal zu Wort melden. Ich bin übrigens der Verkäufer des "Kultrahmens"!
Ich freue mich, daß euch meine Auktion so gut gefällt.  Ihr dürft es ruhig gerne weiter publik machen.
Und weiterhin viel Spaß! Das erste Gebot ist schon da!


----------



## Jumper 1 (14. März 2008)

wie biste auf die Text idee gekommen 
Nicht schlecht  
Könntest uns erklären warum du es verkaufen willst


----------



## Jumper 1 (14. März 2008)

Die versand kosten sind auch der Hammer 
DHL mit Bodyguard ?????????


----------



## wildbiker (14. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Beachcruiser-Bea...ryZ74468QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kultbike (14. März 2008)

Also, hier war Sperrmüll und da lag dieses fette Teil dabei.  Und da ich mal was lustiges bei ebay starten wollte, kam mir diese Idee. Damit es so viele wie möglich finden, muß man natürlich Schlagwörter einarbeiten und das kommt dabei raus!  
Der Versand ist so teuer, weil Hermes' Fahrradversand 45 oder so kostet. so hab ich am wenigsten Arbeit  Versichert natürlich! Soll ja auf dem Weg nicht abhanden kommen.


----------



## mauzi (14. März 2008)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Die versand kosten sind auch der Hammer
> DHL mit Bodyguard ?????????




lol ja DHL-Lieferung per Hubschrauber^^


----------



## raceface2003 (14. März 2008)

...am besten sin die Fragen und Antworten...


----------



## Jumper 1 (14. März 2008)

Kultbike schrieb:


> Also, hier war Sperrmüll und da lag dieses fette Teil dabei.  Und da ich mal was lustiges bei ebay starten wollte, kam mir diese Idee. Damit es so viele wie möglich finden, muß man natürlich Schlagwörter einarbeiten und das kommt dabei raus!
> Der Versand ist so teuer, weil Hermes' Fahrradversand 45 oder so kostet. so hab ich am wenigsten Arbeit  Versichert natürlich! Soll ja auf dem Weg nicht abhanden kommen.



Ich habe mein" Super rahmen "  (Versteigert für 5 eur) mit DHL verschickt 
7 eur versichert 
wenn die Außenmaße ein bestimmtes Maß nicht überschreitet gilt es als Paket


----------



## Kultbike (14. März 2008)

ja was


----------



## Kultbike (14. März 2008)

Oh, da war ich zu spät. Ich habe ja dem Meistbietenden die Möglichkeit gelassen, mir eine günstigere Versandart vorzuschlagen.
Warum bietet ihr denn nicht? Soll ich noch eine gebrochene Felge obendrauf legen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumper 1 (14. März 2008)

Aber bitte mit einem platten Reifen 1,9 DH


----------



## Kultbike (14. März 2008)

Kein Problem 

Was ist denn an Mifa eigentlich auszusetzen?  Die bauen doch fast in jeder Kategorie.  

Ihr müßt einfach hin und wieder mal schauen. Die Fragen und Antworten werden recht häufig aktualisiert!


----------



## Jumper 1 (14. März 2008)

Kultbike schrieb:


> Kein Problem
> 
> Was ist denn an Mifa eigentlich auszusetzen?  Die bauen doch fast in jeder Kategorie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kultbike (14. März 2008)

Wie du hast dir da echt was von gekauft?!


----------



## Jumper 1 (14. März 2008)

Jo 
seit dem habe ich den Bike Virus stehe nur auf gute Teile und habe kein Stress
Sowas sollte jeder machen mal ein sch.. fahren und dann weiß man was qualität ist


----------



## Kultbike (14. März 2008)

Ja, das kenne ich. Hab auch ganz früher mit "irgendwas" angefangen. Dann kam ein Bergamont und darauf folgten zwei Specialized. 
Aber aus Fehlern lernt man ja


----------



## dima1969 (14. März 2008)

Hey Kultbike,

es ist eine absolute Sauerei von Dir die Leute so zu verarschen!!! 
Es gibt genug Menschen die sich mit Bikes nicht so auskennen und Du willst Dein Schrott loswerden.
 Ich kann nicht verstehen wie so jemand in den Foren geduldet wird der Unwissende betrügt. 
Außerdem ist das Betrug was Du da bei eBay machst, den die Artikelbeschreibung entspricht absolut nicht der Wahrheit!!! Übrigens habe ich eBay schon über Deine Betrugsabsichten informiert!!! 

Vielleicht schaltet sich ja einer der Moderatoren ein!!!

Betrüger will hier keiner sehen, und das bist Du in meinen Augen.


----------



## CrossSepp (14. März 2008)

Heul doch...


----------



## dima1969 (14. März 2008)

Was heisst hier "heul doch"?

Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung wenn hier einer sein Schrott loswerden will und
Einsteiger und Neulinge verarscht die dann mit einem billigen Rahmen dastehen und dafür noch Geld ausgeben weil sie denken die haben einen super Rahmen. Hoffe nur die das gut finden auch mal ordentlich über den Tisch gezogen werden.
Es ist ja schön wenn Ihr Euch mit den Bikes so gut auskennt aber jeder fängt mal klein an und dann gleich betrogen zu werden ist S C H E I S S E!!!

Sorry an die Moderatoren bei meiner Wortwahl , aber da kommt mir die Galle hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumper 1 (14. März 2008)

Wieso Betrug ????  
Bist besoffen?? 
Er schreibt ja daß seine Gabel sagenhafte 2 cm hat oder die Reifenbreite von 1,9
Außerdem is es Alu 
Die Kurbel ist ja von Shimano,gar nicht gelogen
Außerdem ist in der Beschreibung soviel Jokes drin daß jedem klar ist daß es kein Topteil ist 
*Its not a trick ,its a MIFA*


----------



## dima1969 (14. März 2008)

Nein bin nicht besoffen, wieso Betrug? Deshalb:

High-End-Rahmen mit Edel-Parts

*Welche Edelparts?*

Modernste Hardtail-Technologie, direkt aus dem Profi-Rennsport ?????


----------



## RetroRider (14. März 2008)

Man könnte sich darüber streiten, wieviel Unterhaltungs- und wieviel Betrugsabsicht jetzt dahinter steckt. Aber das ist noch lange kein Grund, gleich so auszurasten.
Außerdem: Erzeugung und Ausnutzung von Dummheit ist eines der verbreitetsten und erfolgreichsten Prinzipien überhaupt. Jemand, der sich mit straffrei ausgehendem Betrug volkswirtschaftlichen oder gar globalen Ausmasses befasst, müsste ja dann vor Wut explodieren.


----------



## EvilEvo (14. März 2008)

Klaus Zumwinkel *hust*
Na also die Klausel in den Ebay-AGB´s möcht ich sehen, wo steht, dass das Betrug ist, also zumindest einen Absatz, der beschreibt, wie ein Betrug auszusehen hat, ich konnte ihn nämlich nicht finden. Der Text entspricht vollkommen der Wahrheit. Da ist kein Punkt aufgeführt, bei dem man "über den Tisch gezogen wird". Zufällig waren Aluminiumrahmen auch schon im Profirennsport in Verwendung (ob das nun genau auf diesen Rahmen zutrifft sei erstmal dahingestellt) es steht nirgends, dass genau dieser Rahmen baugleich zu einem Modell eines Weltmeisters o.ä. ist, womit dies auch nicht gelogen wäre. Ich find das einfach nur lächerlich von dir dima1969.


----------



## MO_Thor (14. März 2008)

Dito. 
Ich find Kultbikes ebay-Angebot lustig. Dass es nicht ernst gemeint war/ist, sollte jeder mit Hirn spätestens nach dem dritten Satz der Beschreibung erkennen. 

PS.: @kulti: Ich biete immer noch mein Sixpack an...


----------



## RetroRider (15. März 2008)

Naja, wenn man´s ganz genau nimmt, ist jede Produktwerbung "Betrug"...

Mal wieder ontopic: Am lustigsten finde ich Parts, die noch in Rahmenteilen stecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss (15. März 2008)

sind die inklusive?

die Rahmenteile.


----------



## swiss (15. März 2008)

dima1969 schrieb:


> Was heisst hier "heul doch"?
> 
> Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung wenn hier einer sein Schrott loswerden will und
> Einsteiger und Neulinge verarscht die dann mit einem billigen Rahmen dastehen und dafür noch Geld ausgeben weil sie denken die haben einen super Rahmen. Hoffe nur die das gut finden auch mal ordentlich über den Tisch gezogen werden.
> ...



Weisst du warum diese Art Mensch verarscht wird?

Ich sag's dir: Das Stichwort ist *Habgier*.

Viel für nichts , das funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Kultbike (15. März 2008)

Klar sind die Parts inklusive! Ihr bietet nur auf den Rahmen, den Rest gibt's aus Goodwill dazu! 

@Gurke: Wo kann ich den abholen? (Aber für den Rahmen mußt du schon bieten wie jeder andere! )


----------



## deichschubser (15. März 2008)

Kultbike schrieb:


> Also, hier war SperrmÃ¼ll und da lag dieses fette Teil dabei.  Und da ich mal was lustiges bei ebay starten wollte, kam mir diese Idee. Damit es so viele wie mÃ¶glich finden, muÃ man natÃ¼rlich SchlagwÃ¶rter einarbeiten und das kommt dabei raus!
> Der Versand ist so teuer, weil Hermes' Fahrradversand 45â¬ oder so kostet. so hab ich am wenigsten Arbeit  Versichert natÃ¼rlich! Soll ja auf dem Weg nicht abhanden kommen.




na dann hoffe ich nur fÃ¼r dich, dass der rahmen nicht aus der schlachtung eines gezockten rades auf dem sperrmÃ¼ll gelandet is...

desweiteren :

"In vielen Gemeinden sieht man am Abend vor der Abfuhr des SperrmÃ¼lls Personen, die den SperrmÃ¼ll nach brauchbaren Dingen durchsuchen, da Menschen hÃ¤ufig noch gut erhaltene und brauchbare Dinge wegwerfen. Das Durchsuchen und Verteilen des SperrmÃ¼lls gilt allerdings in vielen FÃ¤llen als Ordnungswidrigkeit[1]." aus wiki

desweiteren :

Der SperrmÃ¼ll ist nicht herrenlos i.S.d. Â§ 958 BGB. Es gilt also nicht: "Wer eine herrenlose bewegliche Sache in Eigenbesitz nimmt, erwirbt das Eigentum an der Sache."

Das Mitnehmen von SperrmÃ¼ll erfÃ¼llt damit den Tatbestand des Diebstahls gem. Â§ 242 StGB: "Wer eine fremde bewegliche Sache einem anderen in der Absicht wegnimmt, die Sache sich oder einem Dritten rechtswidrig zuzueignen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fÃ¼nf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft."

- fremde bewegliche Sache => liegt vor
- einem anderen wegnimmt => liegt vor, weil das EigentumsverhÃ¤ltnis noch besteht (s.o.)
- Absicht, sich die Sache zuzueigen => liegt vor
- Rechtswidrigkeit => gegeben, da kein Rechtfertigungsgrund erkennbar

Nach RÃ¼cksprache mit der Polizei wird SperrmÃ¼lldiebstahl jedoch regelmÃ¤Ãig nicht geahndet.


wÃ¤r aber schade um den literarischen hochgenuss, den du uns hast zukommen lassen  , wenn dima nun den sherrif in sich entdeckt... besonders fÃ¼r jemanden, der einen cdu politiker in seiner signatur zitiert 

aber vielleicht is "kultbike" aus diesem forum ja nur ein fake... wÃ¤re ja schade, wenn das mit dem sperrmÃ¼ll stimmen wÃ¼rde !


----------



## Jumper 1 (15. März 2008)

Gibt es Fahrräder mit drei Dämpfer?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mittelfederung-M...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dickerbert (15. März 2008)

@Dima: 
Solange er nur den Rahmen so anpreist, find ich das okay. Welcher Anfänger, der keine Ahnug hat von der Materie, käuft sich zuerst nen rohen Rahmen und baut ihn selbst auf? Wir haben doch alle mit nem Fertigrad angefangen!
Deine Reaktion find ich etwas übertrieben......und klare Betrugsabsichten seh ich absolut nicht!


----------



## ingmar (15. März 2008)

dima1969 schrieb:


> Hey Kultbike,
> 
> es ist eine absolute Sauerei von Dir die Leute so zu verarschen!!!
> Es gibt genug Menschen die sich mit Bikes nicht so auskennen und Du willst Dein Schrott loswerden.
> ...



was brüllst du denn so rum du heulsuse??? und ne petze biste auch noch.


----------



## black soul (15. März 2008)

typisch deutsche verhaltensweise. rumbrüllen + rumheulen ohne zu merken das da satiere drinsteckt die auch ein anfänger durchschaut. 
und dann kommt deichschubser mit schlauen weisheiten.
mann seid ihr  + :kotz: :kotz: 
bleibt mal locker


----------



## swiss (15. März 2008)

ingmar schrieb:


> was brüllst du denn so rum du heulsuse??? und ne petze biste auch noch.



"Blöder Arsch" hast du vergessen.


----------



## ingmar (15. März 2008)

swiss schrieb:


> "Blöder Arsch" hast du vergessen.



nein das wäre mir zu persönlich gewesen, kann ich ja auch nicht beurteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (15. März 2008)

dickerbert schrieb:


> @Dima:
> Solange er nur den Rahmen so anpreist, find ich das okay. Welcher Anfänger, der keine Ahnug hat von der Materie, käuft sich zuerst nen rohen Rahmen und baut ihn selbst auf? Wir haben doch alle mit nem Fertigrad angefangen!
> Deine Reaktion find ich etwas übertrieben......und klare Betrugsabsichten seh ich absolut nicht!



richtig! da finde ich es viel schlimmer, wenn irgendwelche händler ihren ramsch als "profi material" oder "high end" verkaufen, das regt mit viel mehr auf. bei diesem rahmen liest man die ironie doch raus, von daher sollte jedem bewusst sein, was er gekauft. bei genannten händlern ist das aber todernst gemeint... mir liegt da ein konkretes beispiel im sinne, aber ich find den artikel bei ebay nicht (ein bmx mit scheibenbremsen).


----------



## Kultbike (15. März 2008)

Kultbike schrieb:


> Also, hier war Sperrmüll und da lag dieses fette Teil dabei.  Und da ich mal was lustiges bei ebay starten wollte, kam mir diese Idee. Damit es so viele wie möglich finden, muß man natürlich Schlagwörter einarbeiten und das kommt dabei raus!
> Der Versand ist so teuer, weil Hermes' Fahrradversand 45 oder so kostet. so hab ich am wenigsten Arbeit  Versichert natürlich! Soll ja auf dem Weg nicht abhanden kommen.



Um das noch einmal klarzustellen: Der Rahmen ist NICHT vom Sperrmüll! Er war ein Geschenk. Da ich damit nichts anfangen kann steht er bei ebay. Ich hatte es fälschlicherweise behauptet, da es mir zu unangenehm war, so etwas geschenkt zu bekommen!


----------



## gurkenfolie (15. März 2008)

was manchmal so unter dem  untertitel classic verramscht wird, da finde ich deins noch harmlos dagegen.

weiterso! 

wegtreten.


----------



## xstephanx (15. März 2008)




----------



## Jan Itor (15. März 2008)

Ironie schön und gut, aber gehen wir mal aus anderer, nicht ganz so lustiger, Sicht an die Sache heran:

Die Nennung der ganzen Marken könnte als mißbräuchliche Verwendung zur Erlangung eines Wettbewerbsvorteils ausgelegt werden. Das ist vergleichbar mit Angeboten wie: "verkaufe Cannondale Bike, no Scott, no Specialized...". Fehlt nur ein Abmahnanwalt, der einen Auftrag hat und keinen Spaß versteht.


----------



## thaper (15. März 2008)

ein oldtimer der zukunft  direkt im bikemarkt zu kaufen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. März 2008)

Jan Itor schrieb:


> Ironie schön und gut, aber gehen wir mal aus anderer, nicht ganz so lustiger, Sicht an die Sache heran:
> 
> Die Nennung der ganzen Marken könnte als mißbräuchliche Verwendung zur Erlangung eines Wettbewerbsvorteils ausgelegt werden. Das ist vergleichbar mit Angeboten wie: "verkaufe Cannondale Bike, no Scott, no Specialized...". Fehlt nur ein Abmahnanwalt, der einen Auftrag hat und keinen Spaß versteht.



Das wäre dann genau das Gleiche wie z.B. bei Speicherkarten, wo es auch in jeder Auktion eine detaillierte Übersicht der Geräte gibt, in denen die Karte benutzt werden kann. Es ist halt ein BEISPIEL wie man den Rahmen "verwenden"  (  ) kann. Er schreibt ja auch nicht ,,verkaufe XX-Rahmen, ähnlich YY und ZZ'' bzw. er hat diese "Markentags" ja auch nicht direkt in der Suchleiste drin, um damit effektiv Leute anzulocken. Gut verpackt halt...
 


Greetz NaitsirhC


----------



## deichschubser (15. März 2008)

und außerdem ist es ja mittlerweile zum kultbike geworden, weil es ja hier schon alleine eine gewisse berühmtheit erlangt hat... 

und wenn (so wie er es klargestellt hat) er auch noch rechtmäßiger eigentümer ist, dann kann man ihm sein talent für marketing nun echt nicht übel nehmen... eher im gegenteil !!


----------



## dima1969 (15. März 2008)

Hi,

klar hat er es hier in diversen Foren klargestellt, aber es guckt ja nicht jeder der interessiert ist in den Bikeforen nach! Ich sehe es eben nicht so toll wie viele andere hier, klar ist es gut gemacht mit den Begriffen aber eben nicht so ganz erlaubt!!! Wenn es rechtmäßig ist dann hat er Glück.

Sorry, ist halt immer noch meine Meinung.

PS: Habe gerade gesehen Angebot wurde beendet, von Dir Kultbike oder von eBay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (15. März 2008)

Also ich fands geil, echt lustig das Teil, aber wenns jemand kauft selber schuld denn die Menschheit will doch beschi$$en werden.
Aber der "Kultbike" hat doch absolutes Talent, das sollte er mal richtig einsetzen denn dann rollt der Rubel richtig.
Kleines Beispiel zu dem oben genannten Satz(wegen beschi$$en werden)
Sozialschmarotzer kassiert Kohle vom Staat und geht aber schwarz arbeiten, das Auto läuft auf nen Verwandten, nur als Beispiel...
Der Bursche hat echt Talent, weiter so....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Kultbike (15. März 2008)

So, die Auktion habe ich vorzeitig beendet, da ich nächste Woche leider nicht zuhause bin und dadurch den ganzen Ansturm nicht bändigen könnte. Aber bei ebay bleibt sie ja erhalten  Ich habe mich sehr über die ganze Resonanz gefreut und mir ist klar, daß man es nie allen Menschen recht machen kann.
Ich freue mich auch riesig verkünden zu dürfen, daß ich den "Kultrahmen" (seit spätestens jetzt ist es ja einer) dem Höchstbietenden jetzt feierlich überreichen darf! Spätestens wenn der Champagner-Korken knallt ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung!
In diesem Sinne...


----------



## foenfrisur (15. März 2008)

Hier das einzig wahre Kultbike:

Mit *air-clime Lock System *und *Front Spacer*!!!
Ganz zu schweigen von der einzigartigen Revolution von Shimano...

Aber lest selbst 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Koenigstein-Hawk...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Am besten gefallen mir die Schnellspanner Modell *Shimano Close*


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. März 2008)

Und erst die umweltfreundliche Lackierung des Dämpfers auf Wasserbasis...


----------



## Kultbike (15. März 2008)

Ob das auch "Chain Pickup Ridges" hat?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (15. März 2008)

Hi, hi, hi, hi und da gibt es solche Vollpfosten die kaufen so einen Müll.... 
Aber das ist okay, denn dann bleiben die guten Bikes für uns..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (15. März 2008)

Also das ist doch ma richtiger Betrug! 
Glaube kaum, dass eine solche Billigkurbel namens "Cyclone" hohlgeschmiedet ist, steht ja da "Hollowtech".
Und die Shimano-Schnellspanner aus der "Close"-Gruppe faszinieren mich erst recht^^. Man kann sie sogar umdrehenm dann hat man die neuen Shimano "Open" , Wahnsinn!!
Und dank Shimano SIS :"jetzt wird schalten wieder einfach" , denn egal welchen Gang du am Schalthebel (ich tipp auf Gripshift von "Noname") reinknatterst, es wechselt eh nur zwischen 2 Ritzeln. Letztenendes möchte ich die DT-Swiss Speichen noch anzweifeln.


----------



## Jumper 1 (15. März 2008)

Dieser SCH..:kotz: 
EDELPARTS 
Neuste Technik 
Wenn das beim Kultbike Betrug sein soll
was ist das hier  
http://cgi.ebay.de/KONIGSTEIN-26-MT...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Hallo Dima 1969
Dazu hast nicht zum meckern 
EBAY melden!!!!!


----------



## Exekuhtot (15. März 2008)

What a Crap!!!!


----------



## dima1969 (16. März 2008)

Schon dabei


----------



## MotörBike (16. März 2008)

"Nur die edelsten Kompnenten wurden verwendet!"


----------



## The Body (16. März 2008)

MotörBike schrieb:


> "Nur die edelsten Kompnenten wurden verwendet!"



Weiß nicht was es da zu lachen gibt. Das erzähl ich den Frauen auch immer, wenn ich von mir rede.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (16. März 2008)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Dieser SCH..:kotz:
> EDELPARTS
> Neuste Technik
> Wenn das beim Kultbike Betrug sein soll
> ...



Ach das hat jetzt auch die modernen 'Air' Dämpfer 
Über die 10 Stahlfeder kommt eine Gummihülse, damit das ganze aussieht wie ein Luftdämpfer  
Und da ist ja dann auch Luft drin(echt umweltschonend gemäß dem Credo von Königstein)


----------



## Marder (16. März 2008)

die königstein bikes erinnern mich irgendwie an die scott nitrous...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. März 2008)

Geht zwar nicht um Fahrräder, aber das Prinzip ließe sich doch sicher übertragen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. März 2008)

wirkt auffällig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nein (16. März 2008)

der "Air" Dämpfer ist echt der Hammer... gibts den auch einzeln?

das geilste an diesen Rädern sind echt die Besitzer 
kennt ihr das nicht auch? da fährt man dann mit seinem Hardtail rum und kleine Kinder mit solchen Rädern erzählen dann, dass ihr Fahrrad besser wäre, da es ja ne "Hinterfedergabel" hat...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. März 2008)

also im Verglkeich zum nitrous passt das aber eher:http://cgi.ebay.de/Koenigstein-Hawk...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nein (16. März 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Geht zwar nicht um Fahrräder, aber das Prinzip ließe sich doch sicher übertragen...



"Das besondere dabei sind die abgeschnittenen Ecken die sehr selten sind."

*im übertragenen Sinne auf ein Fahrrad:*
"Das besondere dabei ist der gebrochene Hinterbau, der sehr selten ist."


----------



## Jumper 1 (16. März 2008)

Marder schrieb:


> die königstein bikes erinnern mich irgendwie an die scott nitrous...



Wuste ich doch , scott muß ja auch alles nachmachen
Aber der Rahmen besteht auch noch aus Zukunftmaterial Namens 
 TIG HI-TEN 
Mein Auto besteht nur aus billigem Blech


----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2008)

Ist das eine Regenrinne am Unterrohr??? Kann man da Blumen reinstecken?
@nein: Hast vollkommen recht!


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. März 2008)

Marder schrieb:


> die königstein bikes erinnern mich irgendwie an die scott nitrous...



verdammt, hätte ich das früher gelesen, hätte ich mir meinen vorherigen post ja klemmen können


----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2008)

Echt mal es gibt Leute die Sonntag mittag noch n Kater haben! 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Jugendraeder-30-Zoll_W0QQitemZ250224011713QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250224011713 
Erstens fasziniert mich die Rahmenkonstruktion, zweitens braucht ihr garnicht mitbieten, denn der Verkäufer "ersteigert" sein Bike selber!


----------



## Jumper 1 (16. März 2008)

Au weia 
der kann echt nicht mal schreiben
Aber was mich verwundert wie kann man wenn man neu ist was verkaufen?
Oder war das nur beim Sofortverkauf?
Der vertickt noch eine Anlage an sich selber


----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2008)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Aber was mich verwundert wie kann man wenn man neu ist was verkaufen?
> Oder war das nur beim Sofortverkauf?


Da bin ich mir auch grad nicht sicher, jetzt wo du es sagst, dächte, da war mal so eine Klausel, wer weiß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nein (16. März 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir auch grad nicht sicher, jetzt wo du es sagst, dächte, da war mal so eine Klausel, wer weiß?



ab 10 Bewertungen sind "SofortKaufen"-Angebote möglich... normale Auktionen kann jeder von Anfang an machen!


----------



## Fabeymer (16. März 2008)

Zwar keine Kuriosität im eigentlichen Sinne, aber ich wollte dafür keinen extra Thread erstellen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Colnago-C35-by-F...98084QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Das Rad wäre auch ein Thema für den "Traumbike-ohne-Limit-Thread"...


----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2008)

Auweia, da sieht wirklich jeder Vollidiot, dass das Geld gekostet hat, finde den Hintergrund allerdings absolut ungeeignet für solch ein Rad, wirkt ein bisschen unprofessionell, Fakt ist auch, das Bike ist eine Kuriosität, passt hier her. Da werd sogar ich als Rennradgegner schwach.


----------



## chri55 (16. März 2008)

das sieht einfach nur noch nach Protz- und Poserrad aus. versteht mich nicht falsch, technisch richtig geil, aber etwas weniger Gold wäre echt von Vorteil. 

schön ist was anderes, mMn.


----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2008)

Naja, dauerhaft könnt ich mir das auch nicht angucken, zum Rasen ist auch zu schade, hast schon recht, ein Poserrad.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. März 2008)

Ich wäre froh ich hätts, das "Poserrad".....da ist die zukunft gesichert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wozee (17. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Stereo-XTR-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

SOFORT VERFÜGBAR!!! LIEFERZEIT 4-5 MONATE


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. März 2008)

ÖÖhhmm, die Lieferzeiten bei CUBE für Neubestellungen liegen doch immernoch bei ein paar Monaten oder? Von daher...  
Bei IHM ists halt sofort verfügbar...


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## chri55 (17. März 2008)

er meint damit, dass eine Bestellung bei Cube selbst 4-5 Monate dauert und bei ihm sind die Räder sofort verfügbar.  erstmal richtig durchlesen.


----------



## The Floh (17. März 2008)

da ist aber kein XTR '08 Schaltwerk verbaut...


----------



## TigersClaw (17. März 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> da ist aber kein XTR '08 Schaltwerk verbaut...



Nicht? Also für mich siehts wie ein 08er aus:


----------



## chri55 (17. März 2008)

nee, die 08er sehen so aus:







schaltet bestimmt genauso gut.


----------



## The Floh (17. März 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> nee, die 08er sehen so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau das meinte ich, fahre ich selber...


----------



## Jumper 1 (17. März 2008)

Hey Leute schaut mal hier 
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Rahmen-Gabel...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Gnadenlos und nichtraucher 
Bloß nichts fragen der schickt euch eine Briefbombe per E-Mail


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. März 2008)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Hey Leute schaut mal hier
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Rahmen-Gabel...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Gnadenlos und nichtraucher
> Bloß nichts fragen der schickt euch eine Briefbombe per E-Mail




     ...was für ein "Schlusswort" haha
(Er versendet versichert, d.h. er versendet versichert!)



NaitsirhC


----------



## dickerbert (17. März 2008)

Wow, in letzter Zeit finden sich ja nur noch Brüller bei Ebay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (17. März 2008)

Der gesammelte Frust eines erfahrenen eBayers.

Nachvollziehbar.


----------



## foenfrisur (17. März 2008)

Das ist der Wahrheit! 


Nachtrag:

Grad eben im TV, ne ZEG Werbung für so ein 499EUR Trekkingteil. Klang irgendwie lustig.....

"Mit speziellem rotem Berggang!"

Edith: Kann man auch Online sehen...


----------



## La Kaz (17. März 2008)

Der ist gut ...ich rauche nicht...


----------



## Deleted 5247 (18. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/BOTTECCHIA-SPITZ...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bei einem Neupreis von 1050,- Euro ist ein Sofort-Kauf von 699,- Euro durchaus gerechtfertigt, oder?

Nur seltsam, dass Google Neupreise von ca. 400,- Euro für den Hobel ausspuckt.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (18. März 2008)

Die "Shiamoschaltung" und der "geletierte" sattel sind auch klasse....


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. März 2008)

...ein *SPITZENMOUNTINBIKE* eben!


----------



## MotörBike (18. März 2008)

So kann man's auch machen
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170202602562&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## Triturbo (18. März 2008)

aber er gibt es wenigstens zu!


----------



## hai-nik (21. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MOUNTAINBIKE-GAB...ryZ85113QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
gabelbrücke-vorbau? der fachmann staunt und der laie wundert sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (21. März 2008)

Was zum Henker ist das?? Aber schöne finde ich "GEBRAUSSPUREN VORHANDEN" also sind sie noch dran, damit man sie weiterverwenden kann^^^. Die Zahlen sind ja wohl der Hammer, so völlig sinnlos.


----------



## deichschubser (21. März 2008)

geil, endlich mal hightech im dezenten design :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330219636234&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.de%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D330219636234%26category0%3D%26fvi%3D1


"Sie bieten hier auf ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike farbe Grün . Leichte Gebrauchsspuren aber sonst in top Zustand
*Automatikschaltung*(kein Gripshift)"

endlich nicht mehr kuppeln....


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. März 2008)

Uiuiui, sieht aus, als ob Shimano mit Rapidfire und Co. einpacken könnte, Sram natürlich auch...


----------



## matiosch (21. März 2008)

Hä?  

http://cgi.ebay.de/fahrad_W0QQitemZ300206726308QQihZ020QQcategoryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jumper 1 (21. März 2008)

hai-nik schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MOUNTAINBIKE-GAB...ryZ85113QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> gabelbrücke-vorbau? der fachmann staunt und der laie wundert sich



Hochkomplizierte Beschreibung nach art AKIMOR 
Foto auf dem Kopf?
Umdrehen  = sieht echt aus wie eine Gabelbrücke wie  MZ Dirt Jumper , wo die Standrohre reingeschraubt werden


----------



## elsepe (22. März 2008)

sieht gar nicht sooo  gross aus

http://cgi.ebay.de/Yeti-Pro-Fro-199...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nein (22. März 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> sieht gar nicht sooo  gross aus
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Yeti-Pro-Fro-199...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Der Rahmen kommt in Größe 51"  

aber vielleicht ist das garkein Fehler, sondern einfach nur ein Rad für extrem große Menschen.. also so 4,80m groß =P


----------



## Gamiac (22. März 2008)

deichschubser schrieb:


> geil, endlich mal hightech im dezenten design :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330219636234&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.de%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D330219636234%26category0%3D%26fvi%3D1
> 
> ...



Es gibt/gab tatsächlich eine Automatikschaltung für´s Fahrrad, ist eine Kettenschaltung wie wir sie alle kennen und hat Fliehgewichte die dann geschwindigkeitsabhängig den Schaltvorgang auslösen.

Ist sch++++schwer und taugt garnichts, deshalb hat sichs wohl auch nicht durchgesetzt, und ist vermutlich auch nie so richtig in Serie gegangen.
Ich bezweifle allerdings auch das an dem Bike wirklich diese "Automatikschaltung" verbaut ist


----------



## thaper (22. März 2008)

nein schrieb:


> Der Rahmen kommt in Größe 51"
> 
> aber vielleicht ist das garkein Fehler, sondern einfach nur ein Rad für extrem große Menschen.. also so 4,80m groß =P


ihr seits ja mittlerweile noch unlustiger als das letzte mal als ich in den thread gschaut hab.


----------



## xstephanx (22. März 2008)

Ab und zu gibts hier schon richtige brüller ^^


----------



## Gamiac (22. März 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> ihr seits ja mittlerweile noch unlustiger als das letzte mal als ich in den thread gschaut hab.



Na dann lass mal n richtigen Brüller los, abba uff Hessisch damidd isch den ach verschdeh, euch Bayern verschdehd mer immer so schleschd weil ihr imma so undeudlisch schreibe dud.


----------



## Ommlinio (22. März 2008)

Brrrrrrrrr...  

Echt jetzt Jungs, das mit den 51" anstatt 51cm ist echt nicht soooo der Brüller! 

*(Als Pälzer bin isch vun bessre Briller bringe aus g`schlosse! Do vor sinn jo die Annere do !)

Ich find den Thread trotzdem nett...

Cheers Ommlinio


----------



## JGE (22. März 2008)

hat zwar nichts mit unserem sport zu tun aber trotzdem ganz lustig. Ma schauen ob er die 1000 erreicht.... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Loeffel-nach-Uri...ryZ39219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## FRbiker (22. März 2008)

Ich kann auch so die Löffel so verbiegen das jeder anders aussieht  Wenn der nur 100euro bringt dann setz ich ein 40teiliges verbogendes Besteckset bei E-bay rein


----------



## Triturbo (22. März 2008)

yahoo.de schrieb:
			
		

> *1.350 Dollar für Cornflake mit dem Umriss von Illinois*
> 
> Chicago (AP) Das wohl teuerste Cornflake ist jetzt in den USA verkauft worden: Zwei Schwestern im Alter von 15 und 23 Jahren versteigerten am Freitagabend eine Maisflocke mit dem Umriss des US-Staates Illinois für 1.350 Dollar (875 Euro). Käufer der eBay-Auktion ist ein Sammler von kuriosen Dingen, der die Web-Site TriviaMania.com betreibt.


----------



## Stylo77 (22. März 2008)

zwar kein ebay aber trotzdem lustig 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=101721&sort=1&cat=18&page=3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (22. März 2008)

dem Schlosser würd ich aber mal ein paar Takte erzähln!


----------



## Exekuhtot (22. März 2008)

LOL, wie blöd kann man eigentlich sein?

Ich verstehe die Menschen einfach nicht, die sowas machen, wer kürzt einen Schaft bis auf einen cm um den dann austauschen lassen zu wollen?


Naja, so haben wir unseren Spaß.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. März 2008)

Tja blöd gelaufen


----------



## Exekuhtot (22. März 2008)

Schon klar, aber so wie der die Gabel zerkratzt hat, schien er nicht zu wissen was er tut.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. März 2008)

nein ich hab den Besitzer mal gefragt der Schlosser hat tatsächlich doch den Schaft um noch nen cm gekürzt


----------



## Exekuhtot (22. März 2008)

Das spricht für seine Qualifikation und seine Kenntnis von hebelgesetzen etc. ^^


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. März 2008)

Ist es eigentlich überhaupt möglich den Schaft zu tauschen bei den RS - Gabeln? Wohl eher nicht oder?


----------



## luxuzz (22. März 2008)

Weil er den Schaft herausdrehen wollte.. ja ne is klar


----------



## FRbiker (22. März 2008)

JO der Schaft ist dort eingeprest, der ist nicht zum austauschen gedacht...
wenn man ihr raus bekommt dann geht das nicht ohne Gewalt - und wenn man ihn raus hat - ist die Gabel schrott und man steht warscheinlich vor dem Proplem keinen passenden neuen zu haben. Wenn man dennoch einen hat wird man ihn nicht so einfach hinein gepresst kriegen das machen eigendlich Maschienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman_gsus (23. März 2008)

Bike verkauf mit Video.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-P-3-dirtbike-Street-dj-2-24-26-Zoll-TOP_W0QQitemZ200208900787QQihZ010QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## norman68 (23. März 2008)

norman_gsus schrieb:


> Bike verkauf mit Video.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-P-3-dirtbike-Street-dj-2-24-26-Zoll-TOP_W0QQitemZ200208900787QQihZ010QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Und was ist da nun so kurios?


----------



## 4mate (23. März 2008)

> das waren Zeiten
> Länge: 00:00


.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (23. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike_W0Q...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem  Wusste gar nicht das es "billige Bremsen mit Luft" gibt


----------



## Mais (23. März 2008)

die gabel hat shockwave!


----------



## thaper (23. März 2008)

ja das dacht ich mir auch irgendwie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gamiac (23. März 2008)

Mais schrieb:


> die gabel hat shockwave!



Ja ist duch Schlageinwirkung Wellenförmig verformt 

Hört sich auf Englisch halt cooler an !!!


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. März 2008)

Für Leute mit Platzproblemen:  
Kultiges-Minibike-Ansehen


----------



## nein (23. März 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Für Leute mit Platzproblemen:
> Kultiges-Minibike-Ansehen



8 Euro  also auch was für Leute mit finanziellen Problemen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/1-Satz-Pedale-au...oryZ7295QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ja ohne Worte


----------



## nein (23. März 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/1-Satz-Pedale-au...oryZ7295QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ja ohne Worte



Nikiluder  als ob die irgendwer ernsthaft haben wollte^^


----------



## stephanfranz (23. März 2008)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike_W0Q...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem  Wusste gar nicht das es "billige Bremsen mit Luft" gibt



Ich muß mir unbedingt diese Rahmengröße merken:

Frage:  	Hallo - für welche Körpergröße ist das Rad geeignet ? Danke Gruß Bernd .. und von wegen beobachten - wenn man etwas findet - sich aber noch nicht sicher ist ob man es kaufen will ist beobachten gut - man kann dann in mein ebay sofort darauf zugreifen Gruß Bernd 	23.03.08

Antwort:  	Ich bin 176!! Mein Kumpel 196 und konnte nachdem er den Sitz eingestellt hat super damit Fahren!! *Von 160-200 währe kein Problem!!!
*  Wußte doch, das ist alles überbewertet mit diesen Rahmengrößen


----------



## Jumper 1 (23. März 2008)

nein schrieb:


> 8 Euro  also auch was für Leute mit finanziellen Problemen


Und 3 mal kleiner wie mein Dirt 
Also umgerechnet 3 mal schwerer 
Mit was ist es gefüllt?  
Mt Blei??


----------



## Jumper 1 (23. März 2008)

stephanfranz schrieb:


> Ich muß mir unbedingt diese Rahmengröße merken:
> 
> Frage:  	Hallo - für welche Körpergröße ist das Rad geeignet ? Danke Gruß Bernd .. und von wegen beobachten - wenn man etwas findet - sich aber noch nicht sicher ist ob man es kaufen will ist beobachten gut - man kann dann in mein ebay sofort darauf zugreifen Gruß Bernd 	23.03.08
> 
> ...



Hey Leute ärgert die armen Ebay verkäufer nicht 
Die beenden alle ihre Angebote 
Merken alle daß ihre Superteile bei uns rumsprechen und da überlegen sie sich daß sie es lieber behalten 
wollen:heul
Ich wollt diese super OILDRUCK bremse haben , meine ist ja so billig die pumpt nur mit Luft

egal dieser Lenker ist auch gut


http://cgi.ebay.de/Apehanger-Lenker...ryZ9200QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem:


----------



## factoryltd (24. März 2008)

Ne Pneumatik Scheibenbremse beim Fahrad ist ja geil, wusste garnicht das es sowas gibt 

by


----------



## nein (24. März 2008)

ich hab eine von diesen schlechten mit luft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nevercroak (24. März 2008)

Die Sparversion des 4-Gelenkers hat halt nur 3 Gelenke und nen starren Hinterbau...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fully-Rahmen-26Z...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TigersClaw (24. März 2008)

nevercroak schrieb:


> Die Sparversion des 4-Gelenkers hat halt nur 3 Gelenke und nen starren Hinterbau...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fully-Rahmen-26Z...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Soll das auf Dauer gut gehen? Ich würde mal vermuten, das der Hinterbau durch das Arbeiten irgendwann bricht.

Edit: Du irrst Dich, da ist ein Gelenk am Hinterbau. Schau mal genau hin.


----------



## nevercroak (24. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Soll das auf Dauer gut gehen? Ich würde mal vermuten, das der Hinterbau durch das Arbeiten irgendwann bricht.
> 
> Edit: Du irrst Dich, da ist ein Gelenk am Hinterbau. Schau mal genau hin.



Meinst du, dass der schwarze Punkt da ein Gelenk ist?  Man sieht halt nichts von einem Gelenk außer dem schwarzen Punkt... also wenn keins da ist ist der Rahmen halt schon spektakulär dämlich aufgebaut


----------



## TigersClaw (24. März 2008)

nevercroak schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass der schwarze Punkt da ein Gelenk ist?  Man sieht halt nichts von einem Gelenk außer dem schwarzen Punkt... also wenn keins da ist ist der Rahmen halt schon spektakulär dämlich aufgebaut



Schau ma an der hinteren Strebe, da erkennt man das Gelenk besser.


----------



## thaper (24. März 2008)

der hat doch genug gelenke passt doch.


----------



## nevercroak (24. März 2008)

Okok, ihr habt ja recht 
aber ich habe mich im ersten Moment echt gefreut als ich den gesehen hab


----------



## sunboy (24. März 2008)

Ist mir zum XC aber zu leicht


----------



## dickerbert (24. März 2008)

Sorry, ist jetzt offtopic: Aber angenommen, da wäre nun KEIN Gelenk. Wieso sollte der Rahmen auseinanderbrechen? Der Drehpunkt wäre am Tretlager und der Hinterbau beschreibt beim Einfedern dann eine Kreisbahn um den Drehpunkt im Tretlager - wie beim Eingelenker!
Gibt es nicht sogar solche Rahmen? (Stichwort: Mehrglenker)
Bitte klärt mich auf, ich versteh die Problematik nicht, wenn da ein Gelenk fehlen würde ^^ (außer, dass sich eine Viergelenkerkonstruktion mit dem Federungsweg eines Eingelenkers sicher nicht gut fährt )


----------



## nevercroak (24. März 2008)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Sorry, ist jetzt offtopic: Aber angenommen, da wäre nun KEIN Gelenk. Wieso sollte der Rahmen auseinanderbrechen? Der Drehpunkt wäre am Tretlager und der Hinterbau beschreibt beim Einfedern dann eine Kreisbahn um den Drehpunkt im Tretlager - wie beim Eingelenker!
> Gibt es nicht sogar solche Rahmen? (Stichwort: Mehrglenker)
> Bitte klärt mich auf, ich versteh die Problematik nicht, wenn da ein Gelenk fehlen würde ^^ (außer, dass sich eine Viergelenkerkonstruktion mit dem Federungsweg eines Eingelenkers sicher nicht gut fährt )



Wenn da das eine Gelenk fehlt hast du einen starren Rahmen.
Zeiche dir mal ein Dreieck (man hat wenn man alle Lager miteinander verbindet selbiges - bei einem Rahmen mit 3 Lagern...) und jetzt verändere mal den Winkel von einer einzigen Seite des Dreieckes in Bezug zu einer beliebigen anderen. Du wirst merken, dass du eine andere seite kürzen oder verlängern musst um wieder ein geschlossenes Dreieck zu erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (24. März 2008)

sunboy schrieb:


> Ist mir zum XC aber zu leicht



  , da frag ich mich was Rahmen für DH oder Freeride von dem Anbieter dann auf die Waage bringen...


----------



## Jumper 1 (24. März 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> , da frag ich mich was Rahmen für DH oder Freeride von dem Anbieter dann auf die Waage bringen...



och mindestens 150 kg
dann brauche ich nicht mehr berg runter treten um auf Speed zu kommen 
Hoch gehts eh mit dem Lift


----------



## 4mate (24. März 2008)

nevercroak schrieb:


> Wenn da das eine Gelenk fehlt hast du einen starren Rahmen.
> Zeiche dir mal ein Dreieck (man hat wenn man alle Lager miteinander verbindet selbiges - bei einem Rahmen mit 3 Lagern...) und jetzt verändere mal den Winkel von einer einzigen Seite des Dreieckes in Bezug zu einer beliebigen anderen. Du wirst merken, dass du eine andere seite kürzen oder verlängern musst um wieder ein geschlossenes Dreieck zu erhalten.









abgestützter eingelenker


----------



## nevercroak (24. März 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> abgestützter eingelenker



was wolltest du jetzt sagen?

mir ist inzwischen klar, dass es sich hier nicht um einen "3-Gelenker" handelt sondern um einen 4 Gelenker (auch auf der Seite wo du das Bild her hast ist es ein 4-Gelenker) allerdings ging es darum, warum ein 3-Gelenker nicht funktionieren kann...


----------



## dickerbert (24. März 2008)

Aaah, okay. Jetzt hab ich's!  
Die Aufnahme am Dämpfer könnte ja gar nicht arbeiten, wenn an der Hinterradachse kein Gelenk wäre.


----------



## nevercroak (24. März 2008)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Aaah, okay. Jetzt hab ich's!
> Die Aufnahme am Dämpfer könnte ja gar nicht arbeiten, wenn an der Hinterradachse kein Gelenk wäre.



Genau, denn der Kreisbogen den das Obere Gelenk der Schwinge beschreiben würde wäre komplett anders als der Kreisbogen den das entsprechende Gegenstück des Gelenks an der Wippe beschriebe und es gäbe nur ein bis zwei Schnittpunkte, also die Punkte in denen die beiden verbunden sein könnten, womit das ganze Starr ist und nicht "flexibel"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (24. März 2008)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Aaah, okay. Jetzt hab ich's!
> Die Aufnahme am Dämpfer könnte ja gar nicht arbeiten, wenn an der Hinterradachse kein Gelenk wäre.


Dann würde kein Kona und ähnliche Konstruktionen funktionieren . 

Der fragliche Rahmen ist ohne Horstlink , also ein abgestützer Eingelenker .

Hier schön zu sehen
abgestützter Eingelenker und Viergelenker

der Unterschied


----------



## nevercroak (24. März 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Dann würde kein Kona und ähnliche Konstruktionen funktionieren .
> 
> Der fragliche Rahmen ist ohne Horstlink , also ein abgestützer Eingelenker .
> 
> ...



Ok von vorne, bei einem abgestützen Eingelenker hat man schlussendlich 4 Gelenke, ebenso bei einem 4 Gelenker. Nun war es aber so, dass es so aussah, also hätte der oben gepostete Rahmen nur 3 Gelenke und als fehle im das Gelenk am ausfallende.

Verbindest du die Gelenke bei einem Rahmen mit 4 Gelenken (ob das Ausfallende Jetzt an der Kettenstrebe sitzt oder an dem Hinteren Arm der Federung ist egal) hast du ein 4-Eck, bei einem 4-Eck kannst du die Winkel der einzelnen Seiten zueinander verändern ohne die Längen der Seiten ändern zu müssen - und alle Rahmen und Rahmenkonzepte die du gezeigt hast haben 4 Gelenke.

Wenn der Rahmen jetzt aber so konstruiert wäre wie ich gedacht hätte, dann hätte man beim Verbinden aller Gelenke miteinander ein 3-Eck, und bei einem 3-Eck ist es nicht möglich die Winkel der Seiten zueinander zu verändern ohne auch die Länge der Seiten zu verändern, und es ist nunmal nicht möglich die Abmessungen von Rahmenteilen dynamisch zu ändern.

Kommste dahinter?

Arne


----------



## 4mate (24. März 2008)

Ja nee , is klar . Ich bin jetzt raus . In deinen Ausführungen ist leider ein Denkfehler .





> und bei einem 3-Eck ist es nicht möglich die Winkel der Seiten zueinander zu verändern ohne auch die Länge der Seiten zu verändern, und es ist nunmal nicht möglich die Abmessungen von Rahmenteilen dynamisch zu ändern.


Kona , Bergamont , S-Tec u.a. funktionieren . Nach Deiner Argumentation wäre das nicht möglich .
Wie gesagt , ich bin raus und werde nicht mehr antworten .

Gruß


----------



## nevercroak (25. März 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Ja nee , is klar . Ich bin jetzt raus . In deinen Ausführungen ist leider ein Denkfehler .Kona , Bergamont , S-Tec u.a. funktionieren . Nach Deiner Argumentation wäre das nicht möglich .
> Wie gesagt , ich bin raus und werde nicht mehr antworten .
> 
> Gruß



Wenn du das mit dem 3-Eck anzweifelst probier es doch bitte einmal. (Muss nicht jeder gut in Mathe sein).

Aber zeig mir bitte ein Bike mit 3 Gelenken! Ist ernst gemeint, tu es bitte!

Arne


----------



## Filosofem (25. März 2008)

nevercroak schrieb:


> Aber zeig mir bitte ein Bike mit 3 Gelenken! Ist ernst gemeint, tu es bitte!
> 
> Arne


----------



## nevercroak (25. März 2008)

Filosofem schrieb:


>



war jetzt aber nicht ernst gemeint, oder?  

Geht halt um nen 4-Gelenker bei dem das Gelenk am Ausfallende fehlt, und das würde ich gerne mal sehen wo Kona, Bergamont und Konsorten das verbauen ist nämlich physikalisch und mathematisch nicht möglich...

Arne


----------



## thaper (25. März 2008)

konas haben ein gelenk überm ausfallende. ---> abgestützer eingelenker.


----------



## arne_91 (25. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-von-Stevens-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

scheinbar verwendet stevens seit neuestem decals von specialized, oder er ist einfach des lesens nicht mächtig...


----------



## nevercroak (25. März 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> konas haben ein gelenk überm ausfallende. ---> abgestützer eingelenker.



Stimmt genau   desshalb meinete ich ja is nix mit 3 Gelenken bei Kona.


Arne


----------



## luxuzz (25. März 2008)

Ich kauf mir heute Kinderarbeiter die rund um die Uhr Dosen bemalen..
Dose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (25. März 2008)

kann man mal sehen, was deutsche Facharbeit aus Magdeburg so wert ist. Ich bin stolz auf meine Stadt. 

aber : wo ist dieses Ding bitte 737 â¬ wert ???


----------



## FRbiker (25. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Escobar-mit-140-...203948995QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170203948995

Hat das Bike ech vergoldete Speichen mit 24Karat  kann man das glauben???????


----------



## luxuzz (25. März 2008)

Wenns wirklich von OCC ist dann kann man es glauben.


----------



## wookie (25. März 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Escobar-mit-140-...203948995QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170203948995
> 
> Hat das Bike ech vergoldete Speichen mit 24Karat  kann man das glauben???????



sogar die felge vergoldet!?
da gibts dann eine goldspur vom felgenabrieb auf der straße


----------



## EvilEvo (25. März 2008)

Springerfork mit Centavilarbremse 

Cool, was ist das? Für so ein Laufrad könnten die Achsen aber ein bisschen schäner sein.


----------



## chri55 (25. März 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Wenns wirklich von OCC ist dann kann man es glauben.



weiter oben steht es ist aus der Pimpgarage.

occ hat ihren Sitz außerdem in Kalifornien?!


----------



## luxuzz (25. März 2008)

Wie gesagt wenn.. 
Ich weiß das die in Kalifornien sitzen.
Der Typ schrieb allerdings :"Das Bike wurde von occ-bikes Aufgebaut."
Wohl eher das Modell und er hats nachgebaut


----------



## magic_pansen (25. März 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> kann man mal sehen, was deutsche Facharbeit aus Magdeburg so wert ist. Ich bin stolz auf meine Stadt.
> 
> aber : wo ist dieses Ding bitte 737  wert ???



musste halt wissen was jugenstil ist  einfache biedermeier holzstühle sind auch schnell 200-400 wert und da denkste das ist nurn alter schemel.


----------



## kylogos (25. März 2008)

was ist eine Centavilarbremse (die Frage ist ernst gemeint)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nevercroak (25. März 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wenn..
> Ich weiß das die in Kalifornien sitzen.
> Der Typ schrieb allerdings :"Das Bike wurde von occ-bikes Aufgebaut."
> Wohl eher das Modell und er hats nachgebaut



Hehe, das wären Orange Country Choppers, sind's aber nicht - guggt euch das Video da unten an, da steht am Ende: Ottensener Custom Chopper Inc. -> OCC  

Arne


----------



## nein (26. März 2008)

kylogos schrieb:


> was ist eine Centavilarbremse (die Frage ist ernst gemeint)?



Eine "Centavilarbremse" ist das Zeugnis dafür, dass der Verkäufer absolut keine Ahnung hat!


----------



## foenfrisur (26. März 2008)

nein schrieb:


> Eine "Centavilarbremse" ist das Zeugnis dafür, dass der Verkäufer absolut keine Ahnung hat!



Oder sich einfach beim reinhacken des Textes derbe verschrieben hat


----------



## nein (26. März 2008)

ich bleibe bei meiner Version!

Cantilever ... Centavilar

--> das kann kein Ausrutscher sein


----------



## foenfrisur (26. März 2008)

Man muss nur besoffen genug sein....


----------



## nein (26. März 2008)

ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightwolve (26. März 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> weiter oben steht es ist aus der Pimpgarage.
> 
> occ hat ihren Sitz außerdem in Kalifornien?!



Bundesstaat New York wenn ich nicht ganz irre...Da ist zumindest das Orange County...


----------



## chri55 (26. März 2008)

ist in Kalifornien.  --> http://www.reisefuehrer-usa.com/kalifornien/kalifornien_162.php


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2008)

Es gibt mehr als ein Orange County 

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=orange+county&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

OCC kommt aus Orange County N.Y Montgomery


----------



## Bombenkrator (26. März 2008)

Orange County Choppers
10 Factory St
Montgomery , NY 12549
PH: 1-845-457-1992
FX: 1-845-457-4529

 

sollte jetzt geklärt sein


----------



## EvilEvo (26. März 2008)

Toll "OCC"-diskussion, ihr habt beide Recht, es gibt in Californien und in BC New York, glaube, es gibt aber auch noch mehr.
Centavilarbremse oder Cantileverbremse hin oder her, es ist eine V-Brake verbaut!!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. März 2008)

AS: radikal reduziert


----------



## luxuzz (27. März 2008)

Da hab ich auch noch etwas 
Das Geilste war aber immernoch als der Preis mal teurer als der UVP preis auf einer Seite war 
So mal aus meinem altne Fotoalbum rausgekramt
Ganz oben Stand dann auf Englisch "Bis zu 60% Rabatt, radikaler Preissturz"





und noch etwas:


----------



## borni83 (27. März 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch noch etwas
> Das Geilste war aber immernoch als der Preis mal teurer als der UVP preis auf einer Seite war
> So mal aus meinem altne Fotoalbum rausgekramt
> Ganz oben Stand dann auf Englisch "Bis zu 60% Rabatt, radikaler Preissturz"
> ...



supergeil


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (27. März 2008)

Auch nicht schlecht!! Ne´PS3 Verpackung für über 100 Euro 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Playstation-3-40...goryZ187QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

Nicht schlecht, ich hab auch noch den ein oder anderen Karton zuhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (27. März 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Chaparral Rider (27. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130207645862


----------



## nein (27. März 2008)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht!! Ne´PS3 Verpackung für über 100 Euro
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Playstation-3-40...goryZ187QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



"Es handelt sich lediglich um  den Aussenkarton der der Playstation 3,
 nicht umd die Verpackung der Playstation 3 selbst
 wie man auf dem Foto sehen kann."

das heißt dann, dass er wahrscheinlich nur einen einfachen braunen Karton verkauft  


*hier nochmal etwas zum Thema Uri Geller:*

jemand hat eine Frage an den Verkäufer


----------



## The Floh (27. März 2008)

nein schrieb:


> *hier nochmal etwas zum Thema Uri Geller:*
> 
> jemand hat eine Frage an den Verkäufer


Schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht...


----------



## nein (27. März 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> Schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht...



najaaa... so extrem witzig fand ich es jetzt nich^^


----------



## The Floh (27. März 2008)

ich schon...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (27. März 2008)




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230226832962:lol: Verkauf wegen Marzocchi-Tatoo auf der Wade


----------



## nein (27. März 2008)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230226832962:lol: Verkauf wegen Marzocchi-Tatoo auf der Wade



was für eine sensationelle Erklärung  

Wer ein Marzocchi-Tattoo auf der Wade hat, muss eine Marzocchi-Gabel.
Da ich garkein Tattoo habe, fahre ich komplett ohne Gabel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (28. März 2008)

nein schrieb:


> *hier nochmal etwas zum Thema Uri Geller:*
> 
> jemand hat eine Frage an den Verkäufer



schön, dass ich Euch zum Lachen bringen konnte


----------



## sunboy (28. März 2008)

Gut gemacht


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (28. März 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> schön, dass ich Euch zum Lachen bringen konnte




Aber mit der Schlagkräftigen Antwort hättest du auch nicht gerechnet oder?

Sind ja 3 Witze in einen he he habe mich gestern noch den ganzen abend Weggelacht. sehr zum leidwesen "meiner Freundin"


----------



## Chaparral Rider (28. März 2008)

wtf?

ich verkauf mal auch meine essensreste

http://cgi.ebay.de/James-Blunt-Konz...78QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQc<br />mdZViewItem


----------



## arseburn (28. März 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Aber mit der Schlagkräftigen Antwort hättest du auch nicht gerechnet oder?
> 
> Sind ja 3 Witze in einen he he habe mich gestern noch den ganzen abend Weggelacht. sehr zum leidwesen "meiner Freundin"



Nee, ahb ich um ehrlich zu sein nicht mit gerechnet....fands aber auch urkomisch und hab gut darüber gelacht   
So macht ebay spass


----------



## codenascher (29. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/single-track_W0Q...ryZ81669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

...sin ja nochmal 5...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gamiac (29. März 2008)

codenascher schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/single-track_W0Q...ryZ81669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...sin ja nochmal 5...



Na klar, solange noch ein Loch da ist kann man die Bremsscheibe auch noch anschrauben.

Aber er hat ja auch nicht soo viel dafür bekommen, aber dafür weiß man halt auch nicht was man bekommt, 1 Rad oder 2, wenn es eins ist ist es ein vorderes oder ein hinteres, und wenn es 2 sind welche Nabe ist kaputt, die  hintere oder die vordere !!!

alles in allem würde ich sagen der Verkäufer hat sich mit der Artikelbeschreibung viel mühe gegeben


----------



## breeze (31. März 2008)

Jo mei............................? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110235298288&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## kroiterfee (31. März 2008)

ja und? so isses eben wenns um retro-titan-sachen geht.


----------



## Gamiac (31. März 2008)

Wahnsinn, Retro is ja schon ganz nett, aber wenn man auf dem Level n komplettes Fahrrad zusammenkauft hat man schnell 10000,-â¬ fÃ¼r n Retro bike zusammen, und fÃ¼r 4000.-â¬ bekommt man n Bike das Moderner leichter und sorgloser zu benutzen ist, stell dir vor dich zerlegtÂ´s mit dem Teil, dann brichst du dir freiwillig das Genick (beim in den Arsch beiÃen).


----------



## clmns (31. März 2008)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, Retro is ja schon ganz nett, aber wenn man auf dem Level n komplettes Fahrrad zusammenkauft hat man schnell 10000,-â¬ fÃ¼r n Retro bike zusammen, und fÃ¼r 4000.-â¬ bekommt man n Bike das Moderner leichter und sorgloser zu benutzen ist, stell dir vor dich zerlegtÂ´s mit dem Teil, dann brichst du dir freiwillig das Genick (beim in den Arsch beiÃen).




Ich glaube nicht, dass so RÃ¤der dann noch gefahren werden. Da geht's wohl mehr ums Sammeln.
Schau dir mal an, was alte Record Teile in den USA fÃ¼r Preise erzielen. Die liegen auf Ã¤hnlichem Niveau wie die aktuellen Teile.


----------



## tfj77 (31. März 2008)

schleichwerbung..........



http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170204331745&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=007



tfj


----------



## B-Ston3D (1. April 2008)

heftig!! wie kannst du sowas VERKAUFEN!!
da bin ich dran


----------



## Triturbo (2. April 2008)

...


----------



## arseburn (3. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160220665406&indexURL=4#ebayphotohosting

Ich kauf mir ein neues Leben


----------



## Chaparral Rider (3. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140219739775

auch was kreatives,aber nicht so viele interessenten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackangel (3. April 2008)

wist ihr was hier bei den ersten 2 verkauft werden soll  
http://cgi.ebay.de/CMP_W0QQitemZ280...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi_W0QQit...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und bei dieser Auktion gibt es doch klaube ich Gustav m vorn ab 190 mm
oder  
http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Gustav-M-...oryZ9197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## EvilEvo (3. April 2008)

der zweite und der dritte Link sind die gleichen, 
Find die Auktionen schon sehr aufwendig und ansprechend gestaltet^^


----------



## blackangel (3. April 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> der zweite und der dritte Link sind die gleichen,
> Find die Auktionen schon sehr aufwendig und ansprechend gestaltet^^



sorry geändert


----------



## Üffes (3. April 2008)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi_W0QQite...QQcmdZViewItem





> Versand als Brief zu EUR 2,20


Leichtbau-Schnäppchen!


----------



## nein (3. April 2008)

jo *k*laube ich auch...


----------



## EvilEvo (3. April 2008)

Das ist wahrscheinlich eine Faltgabel für Falträder^^, streng geheime Neuentwicklung


----------



## Trumpf (3. April 2008)

War das schon da ?
Die "Federgabel" ist wohl eine Möchtegern-Manitou Gabel. 
Aber viel witziger fand ich persönlich die Bezeichnung "Outdoor" Bike.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220219543882&aid=264209&lid=tnb32&sid=&psid1=728x90_img_r&psid2=9192&psid3=mtb&psid4=

Oder werden Links zu Billig-MTBs hier eh kaum beachtet weils davon soviel gibt ?


----------



## nein (3. April 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> War das schon da ?
> Die "Federgabel" ist wohl eine Möchtegern-Manitou Gabel.
> Aber viel witziger fand ich persönlich die Bezeichnung "Outdoor" Bike.
> 
> ...



an meiner Schule fährt auch einer so n Outdoor-Rad  

ich persönlich hab leider nur eins für Indoor


----------



## Trumpf (3. April 2008)

nein schrieb:


> an meiner Schule fährt auch einer so n Outdoor-Rad
> 
> ich persönlich hab leider nur eins für Indoor



Hat der dann auch die um 180Grad verdrehte Gabel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (3. April 2008)

Na, immerhin wirds wohl nicht in geschlossenen Räumen gefahren. Die Bezeichnung "Outdoor" wird also stimmen! 

Nachdenklicher macht mich die Tatsache, dass davon auch wirklich noch was verkauft wird...


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Hat der dann auch die um 180Grad verdrehte Gabel ?



Das ist der neuste Schrei 

und vorallem, was ist ein T-Lenker


----------



## Bombenkrator (3. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330224822896

dvd brenner, brennt wirklich alles, blue-ray, hd-dvd alles!!!


----------



## sunboy (3. April 2008)

Sehr gut 
Mal ne Alternative zum Ei-Pott


----------



## nohill (3. April 2008)

Das Grauen ist zurück ...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Duschgel-Entspannungsset_W0QQitemZ220218355900QQihZ012QQcategoryZ47912QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

... als Suchbild !!!


----------



## NaitsirhC (3. April 2008)

nohill schrieb:


> Das Grauen ist zurück ...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Duschgel-Entspannungsset_W0QQitemZ220218355900QQihZ012QQcategoryZ47912QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ... als Suchbild !!!



    nein nein nein. da will ich nichts erkennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (3. April 2008)

ach du ******ich wünschte ich hätte nach dem erstenmal Suchen und nicht Sehen aufgegeben


----------



## EvilEvo (3. April 2008)

VERDAMMT, warum tut ihr das der Menschheit an???


----------



## luxuzz (3. April 2008)

Versteh ich gerade nicht


----------



## OHS-core (3. April 2008)

Igitt, da hat jemand Schläuche in der Wanne liegen-/hängenlassen... *kotz*


----------



## nohill (3. April 2008)

... auch die 
"Anderen Artikel des Verkäufers"
werden zum Teil von "Miss Gartenschlauch 1970" aufs vortrefflichste präsentiert!


----------



## OHS-core (3. April 2008)

Naja, gibt ja Fetische für alles mögliche.......


----------



## blackangel (3. April 2008)

OHS-core schrieb:


> Naja, gibt ja Fetische für alles mögliche.......



wie wärs damit
http://cgi.ebay.de/Adult-Baby-Sprei...ryZ70431QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted 5247 (4. April 2008)

In meinen Augen ein klarer Trennungsgrund.  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ich-wuerde-fuer-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fone (4. April 2008)

nohill schrieb:


> Das Grauen ist zurück ...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Duschgel-Entspannungsset_W0QQitemZ220218355900QQihZ012QQcategoryZ47912QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ... als Suchbild !!!



schei§§e ich musste lachen!


----------



## [email protected] (4. April 2008)

Uiuiui, da find ich das Felgenbild mit der Schönheit fast schlimmer:
http://cgi.ebay.de/BBS-Alu-Felgen_W...oryZ9892QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (4. April 2008)

Verbietet ES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OHS-core (4. April 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Uiuiui, da find ich das Felgenbild mit der Schönheit fast schlimmer:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/BBS-Alu-Felgen_W...oryZ9892QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Kannst ja ma fragen obs die Reifen dann in der schlauchlosen Variante ham....


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Uiuiui, da find ich das Felgenbild mit der Schönheit fast schlimmer:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/BBS-Alu-Felgen_W...oryZ9892QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Das sind doch Schrotthändler aus dem DMAX Program


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. April 2008)

Hey, "Halskette" ist auch nicht zu verachten! Und sogar Jugendfrei!  

Schön das es sie noch gibt...   Was währe das Leben ohne die Monsteruschie.............


----------



## laris (4. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Vollgefedertes-B...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

1150euro, is klar...


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

laris schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Vollgefedertes-B...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 1150euro, is klar...


 
Ist doch ein Schnäppchen  vor allem das "Shimano SIS Kübelgehäuse "

Ist bei meinem Rad nicht dran


----------



## EvilEvo (4. April 2008)

Kübelgehäuse: was ist das???
Hausfahrrad:  sehr interessant
Speed- Shift Schaltung namens Shinamo Check Plus: die muss ich haben
Drehknopf: kann mir vorstellen, dass es umständlich ist mit einem "drehknopf"
1 weiterer Fahrradschlauch mit Dichtgel falls eine neue Felge gekauft wird:Bahnhof


----------



## OHS-core (4. April 2008)

Was ist eine Acer Schimano V-Brake


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. April 2008)

.... und schon ein Gebot drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterAnus (4. April 2008)

> Es ist ein Hausfahrrad !!!



ha, da ist ja das pendant zum Outdoor-Bike


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. April 2008)

Ich find die Anpreisung des angeblichen Neupreises von 800 am Besten


----------



## baltes21 (4. April 2008)

naja, 1150 Euronen sind auch nich zu verachten, dieses Monster von Allmountainxcountryendurouphilldownhillfreeridelightendurobergfahrrad werde ich mal beobachten, vielleicht kann ich dieses Schmuckstück bals mein eigen nennen.


----------



## baltes21 (4. April 2008)

3   2    1

zum glück nicht meins


----------



## norman_gsus (5. April 2008)

mal ein aderer Lack http://cgi.ebay.de/ACHTUNG-Grossman...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## proTECT (5. April 2008)

ich finds eigentlich recht ansehnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (5. April 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=104416&sort=1&cat=last1&page=5



> ich suche federgabel marzochhi 888, 200mm und 20mm steckhase...


 
ob er sich wohl damit zufrieden gibt??


----------



## EvilEvo (5. April 2008)

@thaper: Der Link geht leider nicht.

Den Dirtrahmen da oben im Holzlook find ich echt genial und sieht auch nach qualitativ hochwertiger Arbeit aus.


----------



## thaper (5. April 2008)

oh danke.
werds glei beheben


----------



## nein (5. April 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ein klarer Trennungsgrund.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ich-wuerde-fuer-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



mich würd der hintergrund mal interessieren..


----------



## forever (5. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist doch ein Schnäppchen  vor allem das "Shimano SIS Kübelgehäuse "
> 
> Ist bei meinem Rad nicht dran



"...es ist ein Hausfahrrad" klar....die vielen Singletrails, Downhills, Sepentinen in der Hütte muß man ja erfolg-reich umschiffen, dazu brauchts eben ein Hausfahrrad....wie...ihr habt keine 500qm Hütte? Schämt Euch!  lol


----------



## jasper (6. April 2008)

der typ hat wohl ein gesteigertes mitteilungsbedürfnis. wahrscheinlich glaubt er auch, er habe einen fanclub o.ä...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ACHTUNG-SRAM-9-0...ryZ77611QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Chaparral Rider schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140219739775
> 
> auch was kreatives,aber nicht so viele interessenten


notlandeerlaubnis, sowas bescheuertes 


FloidAcroid schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ein klarer Trennungsgrund.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ich-wuerde-fuer-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


darauf erst mal anstoßen!


----------



## chri55 (6. April 2008)

_



			NUN denn

wenn jemand Fragen hat einfach stellen

ich geh jetzt KEIN Frustbier trinken

verdammte Sch...

*g* ich nehms mit Fassung diesmal*g*

doof isses trotzdem...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## B.Scheuert (6. April 2008)

> Wenn ich nicht gewissermaßen gezwungen wäre das geliebte Stück zu "verkaufen",tät ich es auch nicht tun,aber alles hat ja immer seine Gründe,auch wenn sie zum kotz...... sind...*sorry* aber ich tu das hier wirklich nicht gerne...



Oh mein Gott!!
Was hat er nur getan, dass er gezwungen ist, seine Geliebte quasi direkt vom 





> Altar


 in Einzelteilen zu verticken?!  
Ich tippe mal auf zu viele Klingeltöne im Jamba-Sparabo gekauft...


> *your enemy*:


richtig:


----------



## Trailblizz (7. April 2008)

Auf der Suche nach einem Rocky Mountain zum Schnäppchenpreis? http://cgi.ebay.ch/Rocky-Mountain-Bike-26x1-90_W0QQitemZ260227693614QQihZ016QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Marcel79 (8. April 2008)

bitte WAS ?????   

http://cgi.ebay.de/alimumyum_W0QQit...ryZ30752QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (8. April 2008)

Marcel79 schrieb:


> bitte WAS ?????
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/alimumyum_W0QQit...ryZ30752QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ich finde alimimyum auch sehr gutt!


----------



## Marcel79 (8. April 2008)

und wenn Ihr 'ne neue Kette braucht, gibts hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Halskette_W0QQit...yZ123343QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*noch zwei Schläuche gratis dabei!!*


----------



## Triturbo (8. April 2008)

bääää


----------



## Schepperbeppo (8. April 2008)

Das Rocky Mountain mit Telekopffederung und einer Rahmenhöhe von 75 ist Hammer


----------



## Gamiac (8. April 2008)

Marcel79 schrieb:


> und wenn Ihr 'ne neue Kette braucht, gibts hier:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Halskette_W0QQit...yZ123343QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> *noch zwei Schläuche gratis dabei!!*


Die brauch morgens bestimmt ne halbe Stunde um die ganzen Knoten wieder rauszukriegen, weil sich die langen Dinger Nachts immer verheddern


----------



## foenfrisur (9. April 2008)

quatsch...einmal auf dem rücken festgebunden hält das die ganze nacht und lässt sich morgens ganz einfach öffnen.


----------



## fone (9. April 2008)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> quatsch...einmal auf dem rücken festgebunden hält das die ganze nacht und lässt sich morgens ganz einfach öffnen.



schatz, könntest du mal bitte...?


----------



## arseburn (9. April 2008)

Marcel79 schrieb:


> *noch zwei Schläuche gratis dabei!!*



KAUFT DIE AUF KEINEN FALL, DAS IST ABZOCKE....die Schläuche lassen sich nicht mehr aufpumpen, sondern nur noch umständlich mit Silikongel in Form bringen


----------



## OHS-core (9. April 2008)

Noch dazu hab ich auf den Schläuchen weder Schrader- noch franz. Ventil finden können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (10. April 2008)

@arseburn: Selbst Silikon hilft da nicht mehr, kannste aber mit einem Messer und Flickzeug wieder straffen und kürzen.
@OHS-core: da gibs so rötliche "Knubbel" vorne dran, einfach mit dem Mund dran un "blasen"^^ viel Spass


----------



## kroiterfee (10. April 2008)

bääääääääääääääääääääääh :kotz:


----------



## foenfrisur (10. April 2008)

fone schrieb:


> schatz, könntest du mal bitte...?



pruahhh...jetzt ist mir schlecht!




EvilEvo schrieb:


> @OHS-core: da gibs so rötliche "Knubbel" vorne dran, einfach mit dem Mund dran un "blasen"^^ viel Spass



und beim lesen von dem hier musste ich sogar brechen!


----------



## jasper (10. April 2008)

alter! jetzt wird´s aber langsam zum fetisch-thread hier :kotz:


----------



## 4mate (10. April 2008)

Was habt ihr euch so , das ist doch die schon länger bekannte pORNO USCHI ...


----------



## jasper (10. April 2008)

ja schon klar. mir ging´s jetzt eher so um die sache mit dem aufblasen und zöpfchenflechten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (10. April 2008)

wisst ihr wo die ihren Bauchnabel hat "genau zwichen den Brüsten"


----------



## 4mate (10. April 2008)

so ?


----------



## stephaneagle (11. April 2008)

Naked Warrior...im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230230278849


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2008)

stephaneagle schrieb:


> Naked Warrior...im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230230278849


 

puuhhh harter Tobac


----------



## kroiterfee (11. April 2008)

haha die berserker-elfe


----------



## Hot Wheels (11. April 2008)

Ist die Alte nen Fake, ist das gewollt oder kann man echt
so bescheuert sein ?


----------



## [email protected] (11. April 2008)

Ich verstehs iwi net ganz. Für gewöhnlich mache ich meine Bilder nicht nackt, aber andererseits rechne ich auch nicht damit, dass jemand mehr auf die CD bietet, weil sich mal Brüste auf dem case gespiegelt haben (insbesondere nicht, wenn sie wie bei der terror / horror uschi von weiter oben aussehen). 
Ach, verrückte Welt.


----------



## Hot Wheels (11. April 2008)

Ich glaub fast das ist irgendso ein perverses
Hobby, was der normal veranlagte Mensch nicht versteht.
Hier gibts genug Ekeltitten die sich unbedingt bei Ebay
reinhängen müssen.


----------



## radastir (11. April 2008)

"Oma, du hast dein Bikini-Oberteil vergessen!"

-"Macht nichts, ich hab alles in die Hose gekriegt."


----------



## CoreX (11. April 2008)

Hot Wheels schrieb:


> Ich glaub fast das ist irgendso ein perverses
> Hobby, was der normal veranlagte Mensch nicht versteht.
> Hier gibts genug Ekeltitten die sich unbedingt bei Ebay
> *reinhängen* müssen.



Beim Wort "reinhängen" musste ich laut lachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.brain (11. April 2008)

Hot Wheels schrieb:


> Ich glaub fast das ist irgendso ein perverses
> Hobby, was der normal veranlagte Mensch nicht versteht.
> Hier gibts genug Ekeltitten die sich unbedingt bei Ebay
> reinhängen müssen.


Fragt sie doch einfach mal, denn immerhin veröffentlicht sie ihre kompletten Daten, z.B.: E-Mail: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



[email protected]


----------



## Cuberius (11. April 2008)

stephaneagle schrieb:


> Naked Warrior...im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230230278849



Das ist halt der neueste Trend. Früher standen die Leute nackt vor der Kamera, jetzt halt dahinter...


----------



## Hot Wheels (11. April 2008)

Ich werd bei meiner nächsten Auktion, zur
verbesserung meiner Einnahmen,
mal unauffällig mein Genital ins Bild schieben.


----------



## Hot Wheels (11. April 2008)

Ich glaub ich schreib die Alte  mal an !


----------



## kroiterfee (11. April 2008)

stehste auf die wikinger-elfe?


----------



## Hot Wheels (11. April 2008)

Leider sind solche Sahnestücke der Evolution
meißt schon vergeben.


----------



## foenfrisur (11. April 2008)

oha...

ein neuen trend...swingerclub hat ausgedient.
ich glaube ja das die meisten nur solche auktionen machen damit die ibc was zu lachen hat


----------



## kroiterfee (11. April 2008)

Hot Wheels schrieb:


> Leider sind solche Sahnestücke der Evolution
> meißt schon vergeben.



versuch doch mal dein glück! abr lass uns bitte alle teilhaben


----------



## Hot Wheels (11. April 2008)

Das erste Date läuft über Webcam im Net, die 
süße Schnecke hat bestimmt nichts dagegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (11. April 2008)

"Stepper"? Jedenfalls so'n Trampeldings


----------



## kroiterfee (11. April 2008)

_Hier verkaufe ich einen ganz tollen Stepper. Ich nehme jedenfalls an, daß das Ding so heißt- ich kenne mich nicht so aus. Das Teil funktioniert nach dem Prinzip "Treppensteigen".  Hersteller ist "Alex".

Man steigt auf zwei Paddel, die man dann abwechselnd nach unten latschen darf- gegen den Widerstand einer Gasdruckfeder. Herr Alex hält das anscheinend für eine gute Idee.

Ich weiß echt nicht, was ich zu dem Ding sonst noch erzählen soll. es ist weitgehend unbenutzt, besteht aus grauem Stahl, und die Tretmühle hat Schalen aus geriffeltem schwarzen Kunststoff. 

Macht irrsinnig viel Spaß, und man nimmt tierisch davon ab!

Heißt es jedenfalls, ich hab' die Pedale nur ein paarmal aus Spaß nach unten getreten und diese schwachsinnige Konstruktion dann zum überflüssigsten Geschenk seit Erfindung des Geburtstages erklärt. Wenn ich Treppensteigen will (und ich erkläre freimütig, daß ich den Fahrstuhl für eine der segensreicheren Entwicklungen der jüngeren Geschichte halte), dann suche ich mir eine Treppe und spaziere die hoch und runter. 

Aber auch für solche Apparaturen muß es wohl einen Markt geben.

Hoffe ich wenigstens, denn ich hätte gerne eine Schweinekohle dafür. 
Da meine Süße das Ding angeschleppt hat, war's bestimmt auch nicht billig.

Ich bin ja der Meinung, daß ein richtiger Mann auch einen Schatten werfen sollte, und alles unter Body-Maß-Index 40 ist eh unterentwickelt.

Aber vielleicht willst gerade DU ja so einen tollen, durchkonstruierten und vollkommen unproduktiven Apparat haben!?

Dann schlag' zu! 

ebay zahle ich, Versand Du. Am liebsten wäre es aber, wenn das Ding hier abgeholt würde. Zurücknehmen werde ich das Ding nicht, und Gewährleistung gibt's auch keine, da ich Privatmann bin.

Ich geh' jetzt auf jeden Fall 'nen Burger futtern und spüle den mit einem Frischgezapften runter._


herrlich


----------



## luxuzz (11. April 2008)

Ich weiß  der Typ ist echt genial


----------



## Kamikaze0612 (11. April 2008)

na wenigstens ist er ehrlich^^ zu geil


----------



## Saxen-Paule (12. April 2008)

Der Kerl hat einen herrlichen Schreibstil

http://cgi.ebay.de/Motorradhose-fue...ryZ30222QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



> Sie hat Lederdopplungen an Knie und Hüften, zusätzlich sind diese Dopplungen noch mit irgendsoeinem gelartigen Zeugs gepolstert. Das Plümmo ist aus dickem, schwerem Leder und hat so Einsätze aus Strech. Die einzige Tasche hat einen Reißverschluß Um den Bund (also die Einstiegsöffnung) zieht sich ein Reißverschluß, an welchem man seine Jacke festmachen kann. Wer noch mehr Sicherheit braucht, sollte lieber Hallenhalma spielen.


----------



## Cuberius (12. April 2008)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> ich glaube ja das die meisten nur solche auktionen machen damit die ibc was zu lachen hat





> "Stepper"? Jedenfalls so'n Trampeldings




Defenitiv!!!!! Ich kann nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (12. April 2008)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Der Kerl hat einen herrlichen Schreibstil
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Motorradhose-fue...ryZ30222QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Was ist Plümmo???


----------



## jasper (15. April 2008)

wahnsinn, ich habe auf ebay wirklich noch nie was idiotischeres gesehen. das ist wirklich so dumm, der käufer gehört öffentlich ausgepeitscht. diese idiotie schlägt dem fass die krone ins gesicht.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320228865102
um dagobert zu zitieren: "Leichtfertig ist die Jugend mit dem Wort und bar jeden Sinnes für geschäftliche Dinge!"


----------



## Hot Wheels (15. April 2008)

401 Euro für nen 100 Euro Gutschein ?
Es gibt echt bescheuerte Leute, echt nicht mehr 
nachvollziehbar.
Ich glaub ich bin bald Millionär


----------



## Cuberius (15. April 2008)

Wie kann nur so blöd sein?


----------



## arseburn (15. April 2008)

bestimmt stand da erst 1000 Gutschein..und dann wurd nachträglich der Text bearbeitet. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären


----------



## EvilEvo (15. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Samsung-Tastatur...ryZ28837QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foenfrisur (15. April 2008)

Ich hab noch ein paar nüsse aus ner tafel schokolade...vielleicht verkauf ich die auch mal....




einzeln!


----------



## Marcel79 (15. April 2008)

Das mit dem Gutschein versteh ich nicht, so blöd kann doch keiner sein.


----------



## EvilEvo (15. April 2008)

Mh der Typ von deinem Avatar könnte dazu fähig sein, aber sonst?
Ich denke, das war ein schlechter Scherz...


----------



## tantemucki (15. April 2008)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Was ist Plümmo???



Ich denke der meint plümo, franz. plumeau. ist ein alter begriff für eine bettdecke mit federn. wird aber glaube ich nur noch in bayern verstanden. ich kenns von meiner ommma....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magicforce (16. April 2008)

was´n das ... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Santa-Cruz-Fahrr...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2008)

vielleicht Santa Claus


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (16. April 2008)

haha,
Wie schlecht ist das den?
Ein Baumarktbike mit santa Sticker und der fetten rocx shocx gabel^^.
Was für echte downhiller und ambitionierte racer eben


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (16. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/DirtBike-fuer-ex...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


rock shoxx rahmen für extreme ansprüche


----------



## nein (16. April 2008)

Schmutz-Teufel schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/DirtBike-fuer-ex...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> 
> rock shoxx rahmen für extreme ansprüche



E-Mail : [email protected]


----------



## Hot Wheels (16. April 2008)

Die Gabel ist aber leider nur ne RST, fragt sich  wo er dann den
Rock Shox Sticker auf dem Steuerrohr geklaut hat.


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2008)

steht da nicht FELT auf dem Oberrohr?


----------



## Hot Wheels (16. April 2008)

Ja ,auf dem Oberrohr steht Felt, aber auf dem Steuerrohr klebt dieser
RS Sticker der immer bei den Gabeln dabei ist.


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (16. April 2008)

eben
is ja nur der sticker aufm steuerohr!
ist ein felt rahmen.
Seit wann stellt den rock shoxxx rahmen her?
Oder machen die wirklich welche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Wheels (16. April 2008)

kann aber auch sein das Felt und RS mittlerweile
fusioniert haben


----------



## Hot Wheels (16. April 2008)

Ne ist Quatsch , die machen keine Rahmen ist nur der RS-Sticker
der da so fachmännisch aufgeklebt wurde.


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2008)

Denke mal es handelt sich um ein FELT Bike, da meines Wissens RS keine Bikes herstellt. 
Ist das dann nicht einProblem für den Verkäufer, wenn er mit einem falschen Markennamen wirbt??


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (16. April 2008)

Jepp.
RS zahlt 100.000.- damit Felt den Sticker draufpappt aumen:


----------



## Cuberius (16. April 2008)

Schmutz-Teufel schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/DirtBike-fuer-ex...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> 
> rock shoxx rahmen für extreme ansprüche



"Einsatzbereich: XC/..."


----------



## B.Scheuert (16. April 2008)

zwar kein eBay, aber ein Truvativ *Shit*guide ist immer gut 

http://www.100bike.de/shop/product_....html&XTCsid=82d3edb3b8ba93a3950203e98d2e5ad7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (16. April 2008)

beim Felt Dirt

Steuersatz:
Shimano XT Steuersatz 

ist auch nicht übel.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (16. April 2008)

Einen Shimano XT Steuersatz gab es (HP-M741) und kann durch einen Adapter von Reset von Gewinde auf Ahead umgebaut werden.


----------



## nein (16. April 2008)

das ist auch 100%ig kein Felt-Rahmen... 

und wenn doch, dann sagt mir bitte welcher das sein soll^^
ich selbst hatte das double shot und das war 1000x schöner


----------



## Triturbo (16. April 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Einen Shimano XT Steuersatz gab es (HP-M741) und kann durch einen Adapter von Reset von Gewinde auf Ahead umgebaut werden.



Ich schweige still. Man lernt nie aus


----------



## 4mate (16. April 2008)

nein schrieb:


> das ist auch 100%ig kein Felt-Rahmen...
> 
> und wenn doch, dann sagt mir bitte welcher das sein soll^^
> ich selbst hatte das double shot und das war 1000x schöner


Felt Double Shot (...könnte es sein)


----------



## nein (16. April 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Felt Double Shot (...könnte es sein)



auf meinem bild oben is das double shot & auf deinem ebenfalls =P
aber in der auktion DEFINITV NICHT! ebensowenig straight- oder jumpshot


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (16. April 2008)

ja aber nicht das auf dem Bild.
Vieleicht ein vorgänger Model


----------



## Deleted 5247 (16. April 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ich schweige still. Man lernt nie aus



Ist auch schon etwas her, dass Shimano den gebaut hat.  

Warum die Produktion eingestellt wurde, weiß ich jedoch nicht, der Steuersatz war gar nicht so übel und sogar bezahlbar.


----------



## nein (16. April 2008)

Schmutz-Teufel schrieb:


> nicht das auf dem Bild



welches Bild denn nun?


----------



## thaper (16. April 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=106790&sort=1&cat=37&page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (16. April 2008)

nein schrieb:


> welches Bild denn nun?



das von 4 mate und dir.
ich meinte dass es sein kann dass es ein felt ist aber eben nicht das auf euern bildern.
warscheinlich isses aber auch ein no-name rahmen


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (16. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/****en-der-neue-...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

http://cgi.ebay.de/ISeit-ihr-alle-b...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

man achte auf das "alte kartoffel"
http://cgi.ebay.de/Highland-Burgund...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

sehr nett^^


----------



## nein (16. April 2008)

Schmutz-Teufel schrieb:


> warscheinlich isses aber auch ein no-name rahmen



ganz sicher sogar!


----------



## 4mate (17. April 2008)

Schmutz-Teufel schrieb:


> warscheinlich isses aber auch ein no-name rahmen





nein schrieb:


> ganz sicher sogar!


Dann sollte doch jemand an den Betr..äh Verkäufer eine  Mail  rauslassen ?! Oder gleich an ebay  ...(kann's nicht selbst - meine mailtaste klemmt^^)


----------



## fone (17. April 2008)

Schmutz-Teufel schrieb:


> man achte auf das "alte kartoffel"
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Highland-Burgund...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> sehr nett^^



Man achte auf das "alte Kartoffel sorte" also ein Leerzeichen zu viel.
Ein Leerzeichen zu viel ist jetzt noch keine Kuriosität, oder?

Ich würd die Kartoffeln aber gern probieren!



zu dem felt-aufkleber - steht ja nirgends was von felt-rahmen oder? und wenn schon...ob chaka, wie hier, oder felt. wo ist der unterschied?


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (17. April 2008)

Keine Ahnung.
Mir war irgentwie langweilig und dann bring ich schon mal was unwitziges


----------



## norman_gsus (18. April 2008)

Scott DH Bike ähnl. Gambler *looK*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-DH-Bike-ae...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chri55 (18. April 2008)

13kg?
Scott Rahmen?
..?

seehr fragwürdig


----------



## thyphon2000 (18. April 2008)

Ich hätt lieber den Käfer aus´m hintergrund, scheint schick gemacht zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (18. April 2008)

2 Schaltwerke: Deore XTR 
Oder wie ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (19. April 2008)

Fetter Gambler LOoK!
Wiegt auf jeden Fall nichts unter 15 Kilo! schon gar keine 13.
Und dann dieser krass verbogene oversize Lenker


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (19. April 2008)

Hier haben wir ein schönes vollgefedertes DH-Bike


----------



## OHS-core (19. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Shimano-XTR-...Fruehling_W0QQitemZ160231185967QQcmdZViewItem

Bremsbeläge, 1 Paar + freier Frühling.......

Geil!!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. April 2008)

das passiert, wenn man auf übersetzungsprogramme vertraut


----------



## 4mate (19. April 2008)

Nun ja , Verkäufer sitzt in Hongkong und sein babelfisch - translator hat "Allwetterbremsbeläge" mit "Freier Frühling" übersetzt . Hätte es nur von der Packung abschreiben müssen - wenn er es lesen könnte^^...
aber lustig ist es trotzdem  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (19. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Extremr...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich stelle mir dass estwas unbequem vor


----------



## 4mate (19. April 2008)

Schmutz-Teufel schrieb:


> ich stelle mir dass estwas unbequem vor


so isses , kranke Schei§§e - wo ist der Sattel 


> anti sturz verkrohmte bremshebel...2x auf testschtrecken gefahren


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (19. April 2008)

und der Hinterbau schaut auch etwas komisch aus.
Also ob der Roco(?)da richtig arbeitet mag ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Jumper 1 (19. April 2008)

Vor allem mit diesen Rollerreifen 
un diese anti sturz verkrohmte bremshebel, wie soll das gehen 
ein Schlag kommt ja von vorne und nicht von hinten
was mich aber interessiert ,wie kommt er auf den Startpreis von
367.-eur
so wie das aussieht muß ich ,wenn ich damit unterwegs bin, Strafe zahlen wegen Öffentlicher Schockierung


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (19. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-bike_W0...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

das beste ist: Ich bin etwas schwerer und traue mich nicht den Dämpfer zu belasten.


----------



## outrage (19. April 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Nun ja , Verkäufer sitzt in Hongkong und sein babelfisch - translator hat "Allwetterbremsbeläge" mit "Freier Frühling" übersetzt . Hätte es nur von der Packung abschreiben müssen - wenn er es lesen könnte^^...
> aber lustig ist es trotzdem  !



ich glaube eher da ist eine gratis Feder dabei (free spring)


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (19. April 2008)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Vor allem mit diesen Rollerreifen
> un diese anti sturz verkrohmte bremshebel, wie soll das gehen
> ein Schlag kommt ja von vorne und nicht von hinten
> was mich aber interessiert ,wie kommt er auf den Startpreis von
> ...



Vor allem kann man dieses Ding nur schieben oder damit verkrampf den Berg runterutschen.


----------



## OHS-core (19. April 2008)

geändert, hatte schon wer geschrieben


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. April 2008)

outrage schrieb:


> ich glaube eher da ist eine gratis Feder dabei (free spring)



Wollt ich nähmlich auch meinen.


----------



## foenfrisur (20. April 2008)

Tolle Anal Kamera:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ordsPerPage=50&SortProperty=MetaEndSort&fvi=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phposse (20. April 2008)

GT Richter 8.0 bei ebay!!


----------



## peanuts2 (20. April 2008)

Fahrat mit Ei!? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrat_W0QQitemZ...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jumper 1 (20. April 2008)

wo 
vorne oder hinten
darf man dann nicht mehr springen
Geht das EI dann kaputt?
Ist es gekocht oder aus schokolade?


----------



## jasper (20. April 2008)

phposse schrieb:


> GT Richter 8.0 bei ebay!!



in "originalausstattung von 93" mit quadra


----------



## thaper (20. April 2008)

ich würde mal drauf tippen das der 10 jährige besitzer die schule schwänzt...


----------



## thaper (20. April 2008)

krass in diese lenker kiste passt ja einiges an werkzeug


----------



## Jumper 1 (20. April 2008)

Ich bin farbenblind 
sieht bei euch jemand ein grünes Kettenblatt?
http://cgi.ebay.de/LX-Kurbel-FC-M58...yZ100240QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Vor lauter Löcher sieht man das grün nicht mehr


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. April 2008)

Und wieder mal bekommt der alte Spruch seine Berechtigung:

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!

"alu kettenblattschrauben montiert schwartz/silber/grün"

Es geht ganz offensichtlich um die Kettenblattschrauben.


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2008)

Er hat ja nicht gesagt, dass das Kettenblatt grün ist :
"ich habe  alu kettenblattschrauben montiert schwartz/silber/grün"

Und ich finds klasse, dass er "Löscher" gemacht hat. DU würdest es ihm, bei spontaner Bikeselbstentzündung, danken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (20. April 2008)

Löscher jebohrt um sie leichter  zu machen.
omg...


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2008)

2tes Bild, die andere Seite der Kurbel, Quasi die dunkele Seite der Macht 

da wird es denn grün


----------



## Jumper 1 (20. April 2008)

Ok 
vor lauter Löscher war ich geblendet
Ich verneige mich 
Die dunkle Seite der Macht habe ich nicht gesehen


----------



## Hot Wheels (20. April 2008)

Für das Teil hätte ich keine 48,50 bezahlt.
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das dat ne gute Idee ist, da
einfach auf gut Glück nen paar Tuninglöscher reinzubohren.
Obwohl die Seitenwindempfindlichkeit auch deutlich abnehmen
dürfte.


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2008)

Ich bohr ab und an Löcher in meinen Käse, abnehmen tue ich aber nicht


----------



## EvilEvo (20. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/DIamondback-Vert...yZ108717QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem schöne Grammatik und Ortographie, Reifen die für Geländer geeignet sind, sind schwer zu kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2008)

und schon wieder eine Rad mit Narben


----------



## deichschubser (20. April 2008)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-bike_W0...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> das beste ist: Ich bin etwas schwerer und traue mich nicht den Dämpfer zu belasten.



und deswegen verkauft er auch gleich 2 räder...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140225296849&ssPageName=ADME:B:EFE:1123


"Ich bin mit dem bike nicht wirklich Downhill gefahren eigentlich nur Strasse und dafür ist es zu schade *da würde ein Enduro reichen*."

und vor nem monat erstma noch n scott verkauft...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140206806472

naja naja naja....

... und auch schön, dass "9***2( -1 )" beim scott mitgeboten hat und nu schon wieder recht aktiv is....


----------



## M!tch (20. April 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/DIamondback-Vert...yZ108717QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem schöne Grammatik und Ortographie, Reifen die für Geländer geeignet sind, sind schwer zu kriegen.



der arme tut mir echt leid. kann sein mtb nicht mehr benutzen, weil er jetzt im hochgebirge wohnt.


----------



## Jumper 1 (20. April 2008)

Dann soll er runter  fahren und auf dem (treppen) -Geländer fahren


----------



## OHS-core (20. April 2008)

M!tch schrieb:


> der arme tut mir echt leid. kann sein mtb nicht mehr benutzen, weil er jetzt im hochgebirge wohnt.



Hmmmm... Artikelstandort Bad Herrenalb

400 bis 700m ü NN...... Hochgebirge...

Ich wohn auf 615 m ..... bin ich jetzt auch im Hochgebirge?

Will jemand mein Fahrrad kaufen? lol

Denkt nicht mal dran, ja zu sagen


----------



## nein (21. April 2008)

peanuts2 schrieb:


> Fahrat mit Ei!?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrat_W0QQitemZ...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ist ja zum Glück nur ein "gleines"


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (21. April 2008)

Bad Herrenalb ist so gesehen auch flachland!
liegt zwar höher aber der ort selbst ist plattgewaltzt undlustige trails gibts da auch.
Ausserdem ist es ein MOUNTAINBIKE!


----------



## EvilEvo (21. April 2008)

deichschubser schrieb:


> naja naja naja....
> 
> ... und auch schön, dass "9***2( -1 )" beim scott mitgeboten hat und nu schon wieder recht aktiv is....



Dieses 9***2 ist kein Mitgliedsname, das ist eine Verschlüsselung von Ebay für Auktionen mit geheimer Bieterschaft, nur so nebenbei, nicht das hier Betrugsverdacht aufkommt


----------



## luxuzz (21. April 2008)

Ich glaube das ist hier allen klar...
Es geht aber darum, dass es ein Freund des Verkäufers sein wird der den Preis künstlich in die Höhe treibt..


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (21. April 2008)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Dann soll er runter  fahren und auf dem (treppen) -Geländer fahren


Dafür sind die Reifen perfekt 
hatte ein Freund an seinem fahrat auch mal dran und damit kannste auf jedem Geländer fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (21. April 2008)

deichschubser schrieb:


> und detor/insertunorderedlist.gif
> Ungeordnete swegen verkauft er auch gleich 2 räder...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140225296849&ssPageName=ADME:B:EFE:1123
> ...



"das Bike hat Jegendlich Normale gebrauchspuren das Heißt Paar kleine kratzer bleibt nicht aus bei biken.

abnuzungen von den kabeln aber mehr auch nicht

nichts was die welt bewegt gibt schlimmeres"

GOTT LASS ES HIRN REGNEN


----------



## D.Kay (21. April 2008)

selbst wenn das hirn regnet... wie bekommt man die leute dazu es auch einzusetzen ? ;D


----------



## Bierkiste (21. April 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Nun ja , Verkäufer sitzt in Hongkong und sein babelfisch - translator hat "Allwetterbremsbeläge" mit "Freier Frühling" übersetzt . Hätte es nur von der Packung abschreiben müssen - wenn er es lesen könnte^^...
> aber lustig ist es trotzdem  !


Glaub eher, mit freier Frühling ist die Klemmfeder gemeint.
Feder = spring = Frühling


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. April 2008)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Glaub eher, mit freier Frühling ist die Klemmfeder gemeint.
> Feder = spring = Frühling



steht auch nich schon oben...


----------



## Bierkiste (21. April 2008)

Tut das? - Hmm.


----------



## luxuzz (21. April 2008)

Oder das Rad wurde nur 150km bewegt.
Dennoch hat es abschürfungen von den Kabeln und Kratzer usw.. 

Interessant was man so nach 150km schon schaft..


----------



## TigersClaw (21. April 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Oder das Rad wurde nur 150km bewegt.
> Dennoch hat es abschürfungen von den Kabeln und Kratzer usw..
> 
> Interessant was man so nach 150km schon schaft..



Schlechtes Argument, luxuzz. Mein Zaskar hatte nach der ersten Tour ein völlig verschrammtes Oberrohr. Die Züge verlaufen auf dem Oberrohr und hab den Schaden angerichtet.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. April 2008)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Tut das? - Hmm.



In der Tat



outrage schrieb:


> ich glaube eher da ist eine gratis Feder dabei (free spring)


 Was halt der Sicherungssplint ist...


----------



## Ubi (22. April 2008)

Nicht ebay aber Trotzdem Kurios


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (22. April 2008)

Ubi schrieb:


> Nicht ebay aber Trotzdem Kurios ....



Ich hatte das Teil schon hier im örtlichen, ehemaligen Wal Mart gesehen! Bild ist da leider raus, aber auf der Seite vo fixxerccler
ist das Bild noch zu sehen. Allerdings damals 10 teurer!  

Grüßle.....

PS: Ich hoffe der Link ist nicht gegen den Willen von *fixxerccler.*


----------



## Triturbo (22. April 2008)

v-brakes aber bremsscheibe


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. April 2008)

Ja klar, das Gewicht der V-Break, aber die Optik der Scheibe!


----------



## arseburn (22. April 2008)

und dann die scheibe auch noch falsch montiert


----------



## bodo bagger (22. April 2008)

wenn man keine ahnung hat .....

es gibt keine richtig oder falsch rum montierten bremsscheiben, da die scheibe bei beiden montagearten gleich belast wird. lediglich bei in fahrtrichtung nach vorn stehenden stern (also andersrum wie hier, wird der stern auf knickung belastet, was in einem wesentlich geringeren aufnahmevermögen für eingeleitete kräfte liegt, aber wiederum bei den meisten scheiben keine rolle spielt, da die zulässige knicklast weit oberhalb der auftretenden kräfte liegt.

aber sonst ist das teil schon süß

geändert wegen falsch eingefügten zitat. 

post bezieht sich auf die angeblich falsch montierte scheibe.


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. April 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaha, wieder was gelernt! Zwar nicht ganz verstanden wie das mit "knick" funktioniert, aber merke es mir mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (22. April 2008)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat .....




mmhhh...sagt der Richtige


----------



## kroiterfee (22. April 2008)

75cm sitzhöhe und geeignet für kinder ab 7


----------



## bodo bagger (22. April 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> mmhhh...sagt der Richtige



technische beschreibung des problems war doch eindeutig und selbst für dich verständlich oder? ansonsten kauf dir nen dubbel oder nen meyer schumpich im laden und lerne was über technische mechanik, nichtlinearitäten wie knick und beulverhalten  und festigkeit im allgemeinen.

mein alter mechanik professor würde jetzt sagen, "erst das problem nicht erkennen und dann auch noch keine ahnung haben."


----------



## Betatester (22. April 2008)

Hallo,

mir ist da bei Ebay ein seltsamer Verkäufer aufgefallen der immer unter neu registrierten Accounts mit 0 Bewertungen ein neues Markenbike anbiet mit immer ähnlichen Ausreden dass er es geschenkt bekommen bzw. gewonnen hat und kein Sportler ist und deswegen das Bike nicht benötigt.

Ist nun schon die dritte Auktion die mir aufgefallen ist bzw. das dritte Bike das er anbietet. Das Cube hat er zuletzt in einer kleineren Rahmnegrösse verkauft. Irgendwie sehr suspect die Sache.
Bei dem BMC hatte ich ja noch mitgeboten und wegen einer Abholung in Berlin angefragt, aber da kam natürlich keine Antwort vom Verkäufer. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170208027004

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170209661121

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180234824578


----------



## schorschi (22. April 2008)

Betatester schrieb:


> mir ist da bei Ebay ein seltsamer Verkäufer aufgefallen der immer unter neu registrierten Accounts mit 0 Bewertungen ein neues Markenbike anbiet mit immer ähnlichen Ausreden dass er es geschenkt bekommen bzw. gewonnen hat und kein Sportler ist und deswegen das Bike nicht benötigt.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Es sind nicht nur ähnliche Ausreden, es tauchen auch in allen Beschreibungen die gleichen 
Rechtschreibfehler auf. Zum Beispiel schreibt er in allen Beschreibungen "verkau*ff*e" ...


----------



## Betatester (22. April 2008)

Das ist mir klar, deswegn schrieb ich ja auch dass es der gleiche Verkäufer ist. Die Sache ist eindeutig, nur was steckt dahinter?
Immerhin gab es bisher bei den abgelaufenen Auktionen keine Bewertung durch den Käufer. Und vermutlich gibt es noch einige mehr abgelaufene Auktionen dieser Person.


----------



## schorschi (22. April 2008)

Es ist doch relativ offensichtlich was dahinter steckt.
Viele Gründe gibt es nicht, die erklären, warum man mehrere eBay-Accounts eröffnet und teuere Gegenstände anbietet, die man sehr wahrscheinlich garnicht besitzt.


----------



## Triturbo (22. April 2008)

Ich find auch den Kostenlosen Versand sehr eigenartig. Macht man ja bei so teuren Gegenständen nur, wenn man Käufer locken möchte?


----------



## Betatester (22. April 2008)

Nur bei soviel offensichtlicher Dummheit wie bei diesem Verkäufer, sollte man dem doch längst das Handwerk gelegt haben. Vermutlich laufen mindestens schon zwei Betrugsanzeigen gegen die Person. 
Der kostzenlose Versand ist natürlich ideal geeignet damit niemand auf die Idee der persönlichen Abholung kommt.
Aber mir ist das alles zu plump, ich kann nicht glauben dass hier einer mit so einer primitiven Masche versucht per Vorabüberweisung Kohle zu machen.
Den Käufer von dem Cube habe ich gerade auf den Sachverhalt hingewiesen, mal sehen ob er mir antwortet.


----------



## Hot Wheels (22. April 2008)

Anhand der Rechtschreibfehler überführt.    
Uhrkunde find ich auch nicht  schlecht.

Hast du das mal bei ebay gemeldet?  Hab zwar keine 
Ahnung ob das was bringt, aber solchen Leuten sollte man
richtig in die Suppe spucken.
Wenn ich mir mein Bike in den Händen von
so nem A.... vorstelle muß ich :kotz: 
Angeblich sollen die Bikes ja sogar neu sein,
also entweder vom Lkw gefallen, Ladendiebstahl oder 
direkt irgend einem fast neu gezockt, oder die werden einfach
garnicht ausgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schorschi (22. April 2008)

Eigentlich hätte niemand auf diese Auktionen bieten dürfen. Bei Vorabüberweisungen an einen Verkäufer der 0 Bewertungen hat und dazu noch solche Rechtschreibfehler in seinen Artikelbeschreibungen macht, hätte ich immer ein ungutes Gefühl...


----------



## Betatester (22. April 2008)

Ebay braucht man das vermutlich nicht melden. Was sollten die auch tun, jemand daran hindern ständig neue Accounts zu eröffnen?
Ich warte mal die Antworten der Käufer ab die ich angeschrieben habe. Leider ist das teilweise gar nicht so einfach da Ebay ja zum reinen Eigenschutz Kommunikation mit anderen Mitgliedern unterbindet. Wenn die Käufer nicht gerade selbst etwas verkaufen sieht es da schlecht aus.


----------



## Hot Wheels (22. April 2008)

Die dachten wohl sie könnten nen Schnäppchen machen.
Das XMS bekommt man auch im Laden für ca. 1000 Euro.
Wegen den 150-200 Euro wäre ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen
bei dem mein Geld zu investieren.


----------



## Betatester (22. April 2008)

schorschi schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte niemand auf diese Auktionen bieten dürfen. Bei Vorabüberweisungen an einen Verkäufer der 0 Bewertungen hat und dazu noch solche Rechtschreibfehler in seinen Artikelbeschreibungen macht, hätte ich immer ein ungutes Gefühl...



Naja, Rechtschreibfehler - oder in dem Fall auch als Tippfehler durchgehend sind wohl kaum ein Grund bei jemand nicht zu kaufen bzw. mitzubieten. Bei einem neu angemeldeten User mit 0 Bewertungen würde ich nur keine Vorkassezahlung leisten sondern nur Barzahlung bei Abholung, und das werden sich auch einige Bieter so gedacht haben.
Nur der Höchstbieter von dem Cube gerade eben ist aus Garmisch, der wird vermutlich nicht abholen. Der Käufer von dem BMC ist aus Dresden, der hätte es so wie ich nicht so weit bis Berlin zur Abholung. Den habe ich auch gerade mal angeschrieben was aus dem Kauf geworden ist. Wenn die Sache in Ordnung wäre hätte er ja sicher eine Bewertung vergeben.


----------



## Hot Wheels (22. April 2008)

Wenn der Käufer bescheid weiß wird das vermutlich reichen.
Der wird sich schon bei den entsprechenden Behörden melden.


----------



## Jumper 1 (22. April 2008)

Vielleicht meint er es auch ehrlich
Na ja , 3 Fahrräder ?? mal Gebutstag und gewonnen????
3 Namen ????
Kann sein das er dewegen 3 Namen gemacht hat um selber mitbieten zu können um den Preis hochzuschrauben
Was witzig ist, verkaufen hat er mal richtig und falsch
 geschrieben


----------



## Hot Wheels (22. April 2008)

Wahrscheinlich kapiert in seiner Familie keiner das er lieber ein Auto
zum Geburtstag bekommen hätte und schenken immer ein neues Bike 
sobald das Alte weg ist.


----------



## EvilEvo (22. April 2008)

Wenn man ein VerkÃ¤uferprofil bei Ebay anlegt, wird doch aber eine SchufaprÃ¼fung durchgefÃ¼hrt? Mit dem gleichen reellen Namen und der gleichen Bankverbindung anmelden geht doch eigentlich garnicht, hat da jemand nÃ¤here Informationen zu dem VerkÃ¤ufer?

Ich bin ebenfalls einmal auf solch einen VerkÃ¤ufer reingefallen, der "wertvolle MÃ¼nzen aus dem deutschen Reich" versteigert hatte. Nebenbei hatte er noch 2 Autos und div. Schmuck verkauft, Ware hat niemand erhalten (einschlieÃlich mir) und abgezockt wurden so gut 21000â¬ was meine eigenen Recherchen ergeben haben, Ebay Ã¤uÃerte sich allerdings nie zu diesem "Vorfall".
Ich kaufe seitdem nur noch sehr selten bei Ebay und eigentlich nur noch bei den Shops, von denen ich Ã¼berzeugt bin.


----------



## 4mate (22. April 2008)

Betatester schrieb:


> Ebay braucht man das vermutlich nicht melden.


doch , das Angebot wird herausgenommen , es geht um den guten Ruf . Zu Betrugsfällen werden aus verständlichen Gründen keine Angaben gemacht - schlechte Presse .

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen dass bei VERDACHT auf Betrug schnell gehandelt wird .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Betatester (22. April 2008)

Dazu müsste aber erstmal jemand entscheiden ob es tatsächlich Betrug ist. Und das tut Ebay meiner Erfahrung nach nicht. Denn die Beschreibung an sich ist ja erstmal nicht verdächtig, der Grund warum ein Artikel verkauft wird tut ja nichts direkt zu Sache. Ob da nun wegen Oma oder Hamster gestorben ein neues Mountainbike verkauft wird interessiert nicht, sofern der Artikel wirklich geliefert und entsprechend der Beschreibung beschaffen ist.
Und der gute Ruf hat Ebay noch nie interessiert, es sei denn es kommt irgendwas wegen einer grösseren Anzahl Negativbeispiele im TV. Ansonsten  tun sie ledigllich alles zum Eigenschutz, sprich um ihren Gewinn zu sichern. Das kann man auch immer schön in den ganzen Systemmails lesen die man nach einem Kauf oder einer Frage an einen Verkäufer bekommt wo immer vor ach so vielen schlimmen Dingen die bei Abwicklung ausserhalb Ebays passieren können, gewarnt wird oder das man unbedingt das ebayeigene Bezahlsystem Paypal nutzen soll. Dabei steht aber nur der Gedanke im Vordergrund, das Ebay an Geschäften die Ausserhalb ihrer Plattform abgewickelt werden, nichts verdient.

Zurück zur Sache - da die Auktionen sowieso beendet sind und neue Angebote dieser Person mit vermutlich neuem Account ersteinmal gefunden werden müssten, bringt eine Einschaltung von Ebay in der Angelegenheit erstmal keinem der Höchstbieter etwas.

Der Höchstbieter des heute verkauften Cube hat sich erstmal bei mir für die Warnung bedankt.
Der Höchsbieter des BMC hat sich ebenfalls bedankt und gemeint es sieht nach Betrug aus weil ich ihn auch auf die heutige Auktion des Cube hingewiesen hatte. Allerdings kam von ihm keine Antwort auf meine Frage was denn aus der Kaufabwicklung des BMC Fourstroke FS 03 geworden ist.

Aber im Prinzip kann es mir auch egal sein, ich bin bei solchen Angeboten vorsichtig genug und den Kommentaren einiger Personen hier im Forum nach zu urteilen besteht sowieso kein gesteigertes Interesse einem solchen Treiben Einhalt zu gebieten. Frei nach dem Motto "_Jeder ist sich selbst der nächste_ oder _" Was geht mich das Leid fremder Leute an"_.

Insofern werde ich mich wieder wichtigeren Dingen widmen da mein Ausflug zu diversen Händlern und die Suche auf Ebay nach einem für mich akzeptablen Bike nicht von Erfolg gekrönt war. Und mein Auto fährt sowieso viel komfortabler.


----------



## 4mate (23. April 2008)

@Betatester : Ich finde gut daß Du in der Sache aktiv geworden bist . Das ist die Ausnahme .


----------



## eXc3lent (23. April 2008)

@Betatester: Ich findes es auch gut. Macht nicht jeder und keiner will das einem selber so etwas wiederfährt. Demnach weiter so


----------



## robert-muc (23. April 2008)

Passt mal sehrst gut zusammen...


----------



## l0st (24. April 2008)

kein ebay sondern bikemarkt..wer findet den fehler...


----------



## nein (24. April 2008)

l0st schrieb:


> kein ebay sondern bikemarkt..wer findet den fehler...



oha  da wollte wohl jemand gewicht sparen

ich sage nix... ich lass euch weitersuchen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (24. April 2008)

nein schrieb:


> oha  da wollte wohl jemand gewicht sparen
> 
> ich sage nix... ich lass euch weitersuchen^^



Gewicht sparen? Auf der falschen Seite


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (24. April 2008)

oh ja jetzt seh ichs. das hält aber auch so.


----------



## Bierkiste (24. April 2008)

robert-muc schrieb:


> Passt mal sehrst gut zusammen...


Ist die IS2000-Aufnahme da vorne am Holm?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. April 2008)

über sieben Brücken sollst Du gehn .....


----------



## thaper (24. April 2008)

hahahahaha böse.


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. April 2008)

Antrieb links.


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. April 2008)

Irre..... Aber gut, hat sich ja Mühe gegeben beim Gewichtstunen!  

Wird sich sicher nicht mehr oft mit dem Teil "rumquälen" müssen.... Geil, Quälerei ein Ende!


----------



## B.Scheuert (24. April 2008)

war schon das "Safty Jacked"??? :
http://cgi.ebay.de/Dainese-Impact-S...ryZ18677QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 4mate (24. April 2008)

Äh , das ist nicht das erste Street das ich sehe mit Kettenblatt links - ein paar waren es schon . Dachte eher es ist die zu kurze Pedalachse im re. Kurbelarm


----------



## robert-muc (24. April 2008)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Ist die IS2000-Aufnahme da vorne am Holm?



So schauts aus, dass der Experte da die billige RST (oder welche andere Billig-USD isses?) falschrum zusammengebaut hat.
Würd mich wundern, wenn das mit der Bremse überhaupt passend zu bekommen war.
Wenigstens die Brücken sind richtigrum drauf, ich hab jetzt schon mehrfach Baumarktschrottbikes mit Doppelbrücke gesehen, welche _falschrum_ eingebaut war.
Sicher optimal fahrbar, mit vielleicht 15° Lenkeinschlag und den sehr vorteilhaften Eigenschaften einer falschrum eingebauten Gabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l0st (24. April 2008)

Ne also lsd ist bei der kiste normal,aber eben brücke fehlt


----------



## 4mate (24. April 2008)

*kopfklatsch*  !


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. April 2008)

Ok, er hat die Gabelbrücke abgesägt. Doch warum ist der Antrieb auf der linken Seite?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. April 2008)

kann man besser grinden, undso


----------



## Hopi (25. April 2008)

Moin war das Bike schon da 

http://cgi.ebay.de/US-Import-Mounta...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 4mate (25. April 2008)

omG., so wat krankes hab ich noch nie nich gesehen   wird wohl 20kilo wiegen...


----------



## arseburn (25. April 2008)

In Hamburg fahren auch ein paar Typen damit rum....gibt bestimmt dicke arme


----------



## Hot Wheels (25. April 2008)

Sowas gibts auch zum nachrüsten für Behinderte oder
Leute die einfach Spaß dran haben.
Wenn man damit ins Gelände geht, endet man bestimmt ziemlich
schnell am nächsten Baum.


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (25. April 2008)

ich würds gerne mal ausprobieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumper 1 (25. April 2008)

Die technik ist schon vor meheren Jahren rausgekommen
Hat sich nie durchgesetzt
Bin mal damit gefahren:kotz: 
Habe damals auch noch geglaubt wenn ich im Gelände bin komme ich auch überall durch ,auch wenn mein Hinterreifen sich durchdreht
dafür war die Kiste so schwer daß ich eh schieben mußte
OK
Breitreifen fürs Fahrrad vor 15 jahren 26 x 1,95  
mehr ging nicht, dewegen Allrad


----------



## elsepe (25. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Carbon-Rahmen-MT...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und dieses gejammer bei seinen artikeln. scheinbar wollen die leute bei ihm nix kaufen sondern ihm nur alte waschmaschinen andrehen.


----------



## B.Scheuert (25. April 2008)

Zwar kein eBay, aber doch eine ganz nette Sammlung:
http://www.eblogx.com/Kuriose-Fahrraeder-9355.html
Bild Nr.5: Rahmenhöhe 600cm?


----------



## eXc3lent (26. April 2008)

Auch nicht schlecht ist das hier auf der gleichen Seite:

http://www.eblogx.com/kategorie_eBay.html


----------



## Gamiac (26. April 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Bild Nr.5: Rahmenhöhe 600cm?



Viel beeindruckender finde ich das sich wirkich jemand traut damit zu fahren, da ist jeder Sturz lebensgefährlich.


----------



## stephaneagle (26. April 2008)

Sucht noch jemand ein Handy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one.nomad (26. April 2008)

Krass, braucht mein rad TÜV? Da bin ich ja immer ohne gefahren, ein glueck, dass ich nich erwischt wurde....Und das shimano solche feschen dirt trail kurbeln baut is ja prima!

Hier zu bestaunen!


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (26. April 2008)

alutech bashguard?


----------



## Hot Wheels (26. April 2008)

Das Teil sieht aber auch schon arg mitgenommen aus.
Beim nächsten Tüv gibt das bestimmt Probleme ;-).


----------



## underfrange (26. April 2008)

wird dann auch gleich AU mitgemacht??


----------



## da_dude (26. April 2008)

kommt drauf an wie viel du furzt und wieviel methan du dann rausfurzt. Bei mehr als 2 mal am Tag auf dem Rad musst du dann wohl mehr steuern zahlen.


----------



## Cuberius (27. April 2008)

da_dude schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wie viel du furzt und wieviel methan du dann rausfurzt. Bei mehr als 2 mal am Tag auf dem Rad musst du dann wohl mehr steuern zahlen.



Was ist, wenn ich die Menge an Methan von 2 Fürzen auf mehrere verteile? 

Was hat der mit der Kurbel angestellt?


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (28. April 2008)

Ich hab jetzt echt Angst um mein Rad,
da ich schon länger die GEZ nnicht bezahlt habe


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. April 2008)

Fat Chance aus Alu 
Daß das kein Original ist, hätte kaum der Erwähnung bedurft...



> und mit einem intrigierten Steuersatz versehen


. Müßte es nicht "intriganten" heißen?


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (28. April 2008)




----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (28. April 2008)

Was soll das jetzt sein:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hiphone-CECT-P16...oryZ9374QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Es gibt ja wenn man auf der Herstellerseite mal nachschaut ein "HIPHONE"
aber das ist kein touchscreen handy sondern ein sonderbares slider würde ich mal sagen.
Aber es ist sicher kein "I-PHONE".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdamok (29. April 2008)

ich sag nur "Quantenfeldtechnologie"
http://cgi.ebay.de/WEG-MIT-FEUCHTEN-MAUERN-ERDSTRAHLEN-ELEKTROSMOG_W0QQitemZ230237316533QQihZ013QQcategoryZ60092QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2008)

Schmutz-Teufel schrieb:


> Was soll das jetzt sein:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Hiphone-CECT-P16...oryZ9374QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


 
CC = China Copy .... gibt es in Läde zu kaufen, habe es in derSchweiz schonmal irgendwo gesehen ....


----------



## Backfisch (29. April 2008)

hdamok schrieb:


> ich sag nur "Quantenfeldtechnologie"
> http://cgi.ebay.de/WEG-MIT-FEUCHTEN-MAUERN-ERDSTRAHLEN-ELEKTROSMOG_W0QQitemZ230237316533QQihZ013QQcategoryZ60092QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Heilt natürlich auch Krebs, welch Überraschung!


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (29. April 2008)

unglaublich das das auch trotzdem funktioniert obwohl das unglaublich klingt weil des anderst ist 
der hamma


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. April 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=109119
Klar! Ich fahre auch mit 150/100mm Marathon...


----------



## Exekuhtot (29. April 2008)

Lol, es gibt einfach Menschen deren IQ liegt unter dem eines Stücks S**** wenn dem der Rahmen bricht heult der bestimmt noch im Forum rum wie schlecht doch der Rahmen sei! 

Ich könnte kotzen wenn ich sowas sehe.


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. April 2008)

Hm, Ih-Kuh mit Federweg gombensiehren!


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (30. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX-Fahrrad-Rad-...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


hier haben wir ein super mountinbikemäßiges klapp-bmx


----------



## Nixverstehen (1. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220226748961&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123

uijuijui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (1. Mai 2008)

das KLEINGEDRUCKTE ganz am Ende ...


----------



## Jumper 1 (1. Mai 2008)

es  gibt ein neues wort  
zur NARBE passend GARBEL


----------



## Cuberius (1. Mai 2008)

"SORRY,aber es steht nurnoch der Rahmen und die garbel zuverfügung.
für 200 euro gehört beides euch!!!!
SORRY NOCH MAL"

"Da ich schon gefragt wurde,was ich damit meine.
ALSO:Rahmen und Garbel für 200 euro
           Und das kommplette rad 699,99 euro."

Häh,...?


----------



## Deleted 5247 (1. Mai 2008)

Wie verwandle ich ein Cross Country-Fully in eine reinrassige Downhill-Maschine: http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Stum...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 4mate (1. Mai 2008)

Ich würd's nicht glauben wenn die Bilder nicht wären ! Der Gabelwinkel muß ja gut über 75° betragen  !?!


> Rahmen wurde an Sattelstange verstärkt


aja, so nennt man das jetzt wenn ein Riß geschweißt wurde ...


----------



## boss93 (1. Mai 2008)

ach du S?????? das teil is ja mal ne algemeingefärdung ...ich muss grad übel lol machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumper 1 (1. Mai 2008)

so was machen mehere
erst eine größere gabel
dann merken sie wie sch.. es ist 
dämpfer neu hauptsache so lang wie es geht 
die Gelenke bis zum anschlag
Tretlagerhöhe 45 cm 
Auch sch...
also 
Nächster einkauf 
Klappleiter 
hatte auch mal ein Rahmen gehabt von Darkhorse mit einem Dämpfer von 165 mm und 100mm Federweg
Habs dann nach einem Jahr es im ebay gesehen mit einem 222 mm Dämpfer und 200mm Federweg


----------



## nein (2. Mai 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Wie verwandle ich ein Cross Country-Fully in eine reinrassige Downhill-Maschine: http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Stum...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ich hab noch nie was beschisseneres gesehn


----------



## b_trier (2. Mai 2008)

nein schrieb:


> ich hab noch nie was beschisseneres gesehn



Ich auch nicht! Boah! Das geht ja mal garnicht...ist das da nich ne Marta am vorderrad? 

ich ROFL mich weg!  
wie kann man nur


----------



## OHS-core (2. Mai 2008)

Muahaha... mehr sag ich nich... lauter Spasten, mal sehn ob das wer kauft...


----------



## nein (2. Mai 2008)

OHS-core schrieb:


> Muahaha... mehr sag ich nich... lauter Spasten, mal sehn ob das wer kauft...



direkt mal beobachten und damit dem verkäufer die illusion geben, es gäbe einen interessenten


----------



## luxuzz (2. Mai 2008)

es gibt ja bereits einen Preisvorschlag ^^


----------



## Jumper 1 (2. Mai 2008)

und dann noch einen ellenlangen Vorbau


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2008)

nein schrieb:


> ich hab noch nie was beschisseneres gesehn



Hey was hast Du denn, das Ding ist doch sogar mit einem Big Hit vergleichbar )


----------



## Marder (2. Mai 2008)

für nen euro würd ich das teil auch als wandschmuck kaufen

edit: ach mist - ich hab die versandkosten vergessen....
dann wird das wohl nichts


----------



## nein (3. Mai 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hey was hast Du denn, das Ding ist doch sogar mit einem Big Hit vergleichbar )



und das ist fast genauso kacke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel79 (3. Mai 2008)




----------



## Hellspawn (3. Mai 2008)

der ist aber leider nicht bestellbar. Wenn man den anklickt kommt man auf ne leere Seite. Liegt daran, dass da jemand ne News gemacht hat und der entsprechende Artikel aber leider im System noch noch (seit 2 Tagen oder so) existent ist ...


----------



## fatboy (3. Mai 2008)

Der Verkäufer ist der Selbe, der die lustige upside-down Gabel verkauft (ein paar Seiten vorher).
Der merkt nicht viel, wie´s scheint...


----------



## Marcel79 (3. Mai 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob das für Hibike keine rechtlichen Konsequenzen haben kann. Mir sind schon öfter so Klöpse auf der Seite aufgefallen (obwohl ich mit Hibike an sich superzufrieden bin  )
Ich meine es könnte ja jemand darauf beharren, den artikel zum angebotenen vk zu bekommen.


----------



## norman68 (3. Mai 2008)

Marcel79 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren ob das für Hibike keine rechtlichen Konsequenzen haben kann. Mir sind schon öfter so Klöpse auf der Seite aufgefallen (obwohl ich mit Hibike an sich superzufrieden bin  )
> Ich meine es könnte ja jemand darauf beharren, den artikel zum angebotenen vk zu bekommen.



Dann les mal in den AGBs von Hibike das steht dann dieses zu lesen: 

Irrtum bezüglich der Kennzeichnung sowie der Preisauszeichnung wird nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Marcel79 (3. Mai 2008)

Aber wird nach Deutschem Recht einem Konsumenten zugemutet immer die AGBs zu lesen? Bei Geschäftsbeziehungen klar, aber bei Prospekten muss dass ja z.B. immer direkt auf der Seite stehen glaube ich.


----------



## norman68 (3. Mai 2008)

Wird doch bei jeder Bestellung darauf hingewiesen und mußt mit einem Häkchen bestätigen das du diese gelesen hast. Ob du das nun machst sei da hin gestellt.


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (4. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX_W0QQitemZ290...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

Wie viel mühe man sich geben kann dass man sein cooles Rad verkauft


----------



## foenfrisur (4. Mai 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> es gibt ja bereits einen Preisvorschlag ^^



Der war von mir...hab ihm 15EUR geboten.
Aber er wollte 300. Das war mir zuviel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (4. Mai 2008)

Schmutz-Teufel schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX_W0QQitemZ290...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Wie viel mühe man sich geben kann dass man sein cooles Rad verkauft



Ich hoffe, das es für einen Duden und zwei Stunden Nachhilfe reicht !


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (4. Mai 2008)

Da "beite" ich jetzt mit!
Er gibt nämlich noch "blue ventilkappen" dazu!


----------



## popeye_mzg (4. Mai 2008)

Schmutz-Teufel schrieb:


> Da "beite" ich jetzt mit!
> Er gibt nämlich noch "blue ventilkappen" dazu!



Nur nicht,   sonst kommen doch noch vier Stunden Nachhilfe zusammen !  

Ich glaube, dass ich mir heute die Zähne "ausbeite" ....


----------



## luxuzz (4. Mai 2008)

Bei Hibike gibs aber öfters so etwas..
Genauso wie ja auch die Low Impact von Five Ten ja auf Lager waren ich aber auch nach 3 Monaten nur die hälfte meines Paketes bekommen habe...

Die machen ziemlich viel Mist auf ihrere Seite


----------



## Jumper 1 (4. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube bin zu alt 
diese heutige moderne Technik
Kann mir mal einer von euch erklären was * hinter ferge*sein soll  
Ist das die neue Jugendsprache


----------



## scary.master (4. Mai 2008)

lästert doch nicht so, vlt kann er ja durch nicht aufpassen in der schule oder wegen einer defekten tastatur nicht richtig schreiben, und muss deshalb sein Bike verkaufen um sich einen Duden bzw. eine neue tastatur kaufen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (4. Mai 2008)

Achso.
Dann tut er mir leid.
Ist ihm bestimmt schwer gefallen sein "univecapince" mit "blue ventlikappen"
wegzugeben


----------



## B.Scheuert (8. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/X-Tension-DH-Bik...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
Boxxer D1
sieht aber aus wie ne Boxxer Ride...
und das *DH-Bike* sieht aus wie der Freerider von X-Tension

und dann war da noch der *Lachschaden*


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

Der Lackschaden sieht eher aus, wie beim knacken des Schlosses passiert 

Wobei ich natürlich nichts unterstellen möchte


----------



## nein (8. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Lachscahden sieht eher aus, wie beim knacken des Schlosses passiert
> 
> Wobei ich natürlich nichts unterstellen möchte



nee das ist vom LKW gefallen... ist ja noch neu und unbenutzt


----------



## OHS-core (8. Mai 2008)

sehr verdächtig, das....

Hätte jetz auch drauf getippt, dass der Lackschaden beim Schloss aufknacken passiert sein könnte....

Ich meine, niemand kauft sich n neues Bike und verkloppts dann unbenutzt wieder, vor allem nicht so eins.


----------



## B.Scheuert (8. Mai 2008)

OHS-core schrieb:


> Ich meine, niemand kauft sich n neues Bike und verkloppts dann unbenutzt wieder, vor allem nicht so eins.



Stimmt nich ganz. Hab das Ding (in mattsilber), aber ich verklopp immerhin die Gabel unbenutzt weiter  
Will einer 'ne Boxxer D1?

Ich dachte auch erst an geklaut und wolls bei den Auktionswarnungen reinstellen, aber war wahrscheinlich eh zu spät und sieht auch wirklich neu aus(Ritzel&Kette verdammt sauber)

Ich tippe auf Kauf beim Versender in falscher Größe...


----------



## matiosch (10. Mai 2008)

Wie soll das bitte hinten funktionieren?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=110597&sort=1&cat=42&page=3


----------



## 4mate (10. Mai 2008)

Gar nicht , weil :





> Verkaufe es OHNE dämpfer.


----------



## Nightwolve (10. Mai 2008)

Marcel79 schrieb:


> Aber wird nach Deutschem Recht einem Konsumenten zugemutet immer die AGBs zu lesen? Bei Geschäftsbeziehungen klar, aber bei Prospekten muss dass ja z.B. immer direkt auf der Seite stehen glaube ich.



Prospekte, Kataloge und Internetangebote, um nur einige zu nennen, vermitteln kein verbindliches Angebot für einen Kaufvertrag. Das angebot hat der potentielle Käufer zu machen, in dem er sagt "ja, ich bestelle/kaufe zu dem Preis", die Annahme des Angebots erfolgt wiederum durch den Verkäufer. Erst dann ist der Vertrag zustande gekommen. Daher ist der Hinweis in den AGBs auf evtl. Preisirrtümer sogar unerheblich bzw. unnötig.

Aber ich find ja das Nicolai interessant


----------



## Bierkiste (10. Mai 2008)

matiosch schrieb:


> Wie soll das bitte hinten funktionieren?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=110597&sort=1&cat=42&page=3



Interessante Rechtschreibung: Schwallbe, Schallthebel, Schalltwerg, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OmemoO (10. Mai 2008)

ein super preis für ein XTR Schaltwerk....XTR Shadow


----------



## Jumper 1 (10. Mai 2008)

ich biete es billiger an für 180 eur 
115eur zahle ich im versand und den rest von den 180 eur behalte ich
also wer bei dem kauft muß wirklich blöd sein


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Mai 2008)

Bei Bike-Components bekommste es sogar für 99,- + 2,- Euro Versand bei Vorkasse.


----------



## Jumper 1 (10. Mai 2008)

warum bietetet das für 225 eur an?
normaler weise schaut man ja was andere verlangen


----------



## Jumper 1 (10. Mai 2008)

sag mal sieht die 970 er kassette anders aus  oder bietet er die 960er als 970er an?http://cgi.ebay.de/Radzbh-Shimano-X...ryZ77613QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ist der gleiche Händler mit fotomontagekenntnissen


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (11. Mai 2008)

"Das Schaltwerk ist exakt positioniert und funktioniert perfekt"

bitte?
Wo denn?


----------



## Cuberius (11. Mai 2008)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Interessante Rechtschreibung: Schwallbe, Schallthebel, Schalltwerg, etc.



Genauso sieht das Bike auch aus...


----------



## fritzn (11. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Neuwertiges-Jaguar-Unikat-Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ150245480381QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD4VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em124

Jaguar Mountainbike  jaja!


----------



## kylogos (11. Mai 2008)

fritzn schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Neuwertiges-Jaguar-Unikat-Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ150245480381QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD4VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em124
> 
> Jaguar Mountainbike  jaja!



und was ist daran jetzt kurios?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumper 1 (11. Mai 2008)

kylogos schrieb:


> und was ist daran jetzt kurios?



Für 1000.- eur bekommt man (oder frau )
besseres wie zusammengewürfelter sch ..
Unter Jaguar verstehe ich was anderes
Luxus elegant usw.
aber das ??


----------



## 4mate (12. Mai 2008)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Für 1000.- eur bekommt man (oder frau )
> besseres wie zusammengewürfelter sch ..
> Unter Jaguar verstehe ich was anderes
> Luxus elegant usw.
> aber das ??





> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]Rahmenhöhe: [/FONT]*80 cm *


----------



## kylogos (12. Mai 2008)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Für 1000.- eur bekommt man (oder frau )
> besseres wie zusammengewürfelter sch ..
> Unter Jaguar verstehe ich was anderes
> Luxus elegant usw.
> aber das ??



ich glaube, es geht hier eher um ein Bike für Leute, die schon alles haben, also von mir aus ein Sammlerstück. Ich glaube nicht, dass man es unbedingt fahren muss. Die Betonung liegt wohl auf "Einzelstück".

Kurios wäre es, wenn auf dem Teil 6 Zoll breite Reifen montiert wären ...


----------



## nein (12. Mai 2008)

kylogos schrieb:


> Kurios wäre es, wenn auf dem Teil 6 Zoll breite Reifen montiert wären ...



das wäre nicht kurios... das wäre einfach nur sche!sse und extrem unlustig


----------



## kylogos (12. Mai 2008)

nein schrieb:


> das wäre nicht kurios... das wäre einfach nur sche!sse und extrem unlustig



stimmt!


----------



## Hopi (12. Mai 2008)

fritzn schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Neuwertiges-Jaguar-Unikat-Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ150245480381QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD4VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em124
> 
> Jaguar Mountainbike  jaja!



Ich nehme das Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (12. Mai 2008)

"Die Naben und die Hohlkammerfelgen sind von Mavic."


----------



## norman68 (12. Mai 2008)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> warum bietetet das für 225 eur an?
> normaler weise schaut man ja was andere verlangen



Das macht dieser Händler sehr oft so. Hat immer wieder Parts sehr teuer zum Sofortkauf drin und ein zwei Tage nach Auktionsende stellt er diese dann ab 1 Euro rein. Er denkt halt das man so dann mehr raus hollt. Hab das schon öfter bei dem gesehen. Beim RP23 zu Beispiel den hat er meist auch für 499 Euro drin stehen und dann macht er immer wieder Auktionen wo es bei 1 Eiro los geht.


----------



## luxuzz (12. Mai 2008)

Das ganz besondere Toilettenpapier


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (12. Mai 2008)

"Notfalls kann beim abwischen jedes Stück auch zwei oder drei Mal umgedreht werden" 
Man was soll der Scheiss denn?
Sowas wertvolles verkauft man doch nicht!


----------



## Chaparral Rider (13. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Air-guitar-owned...ryZ69854QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (13. Mai 2008)

ich wette der der dieses schmuckstück ersteigert hat, bezahlt nicht.
man schaue in sein bewertungsprofil.
man kann auch dumm sein^^


----------



## Backfisch (13. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ziegelsteine-Steine-Mauersteine-gebraucht-DRESDEN_W0QQitemZ320250243447QQihZ011QQ


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (13. Mai 2008)

"Frage: 	Hallo, Abholung ist nicht möglich? mfG Heiko	13.05.08
Antwort: 	DA KÖNNEN SIE DIE EBEN NICHT KAUFEN.SCHÖNEN TAG NOCH "..


----------



## salzbrezel (13. Mai 2008)

Nachtrag zum Jaguar-Bike:

An alle, die Ã¼ber den Preis meckern: Alleine die Gabel ist eine Marzocchi Marathon Race 2005, die eine UVP von 779â¬ hat. Es war 2005 das CC-Top-Modell von Marzocchi. Also, ganz so weit hergeholt ist der Preis jetzt nicht.


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (13. Mai 2008)

Ich finds cool.
Und das hat doch eigentlich ganz gute Parts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nein (13. Mai 2008)

so ein Fahrrad ist einfach Kult... 
wer sich für sowas interessiert, wird den Preis in Ordnung finden!


----------



## B.Scheuert (13. Mai 2008)

nein schrieb:


> so ein Fahrrad ist einfach Kult...


Oder anders ausgedrückt: Eisdielenfahrrad


----------



## Backfisch (14. Mai 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Oder anders ausgedrückt: Eisdielenfahrrad



Davon gibt's hier dann aber viele.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Mai 2008)

Schmutz-Teufel schrieb:


> "Frage: 	Hallo, Abholung ist nicht möglich? mfG Heiko	13.05.08
> Antwort: 	DA KÖNNEN SIE DIE EBEN NICHT KAUFEN.SCHÖNEN TAG NOCH "..



naja, der verkäufer ist genauso doof. schreibt ganz groß nur abholung und dann kommt er satz hier:

Versandkosten trägt der Käufer, Ebay-Gebühren übernehme natürlich ich. Artikel wird, soweit nicht anders beschrieben, wie auf den Bildern verschickt.


----------



## foenfrisur (15. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Carbon-Ritzel-15...yZ100243QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## EvilEvo (15. Mai 2008)

Mh die Versandkosten sind doch recht gewaltig, ob das Ding wirklich hält, wag´ ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## The Floh (15. Mai 2008)

was ist daran jetzt kurios? Es gibt genügend Leute die mit Carbon kettenblättern oder sonstigem rumheizen...
Bis dann


----------



## foenfrisur (15. Mai 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> was ist daran jetzt kurios? Es gibt genügend Leute die mit Carbon kettenblättern oder sonstigem rumheizen...
> Bis dann



stimmt! zum an die wand hängen bsetimmt ne super sache


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (15. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Carbon-Singlespe...yZ100243QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


bei jeder auktion dieses carbon typen komt der Satz:"Das Ritzel wurde 5 Minuten gefahren und dann zugunsten eines mit 16 Zähnen ausgetauscht.
"

und vorallem schreibt er auch bei dem Singlespeedritzel: für 7-9fach ketten geeignet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (15. Mai 2008)

Schmutz-Teufel schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Carbon-Singlespe...yZ100243QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> bei jeder auktion dieses carbon typen komt der Satz:"Das Ritzel wurde 5 Minuten gefahren und dann zugunsten eines mit 16 Zähnen ausgetauscht.
> ...




Ja und? Ich hab auch ne 7fach Kette an meinem Singlespeeder...
Und das er mehrere hat ist ja auch egal...hat vielleicht vorher probiert mit welcher Übersetzung er am besten kann.
Aber das ist ja auch nicht der Punkt.

Tritt mal kräftig an mit so nem Ritzel hinten drauf, dann weißte was ich mein


----------



## Deleted 5247 (15. Mai 2008)

Wusste gar nicht, dass man beim Canyon Nerve XC 5 die Anlenkung zum Dämpfer umdrehen kann?  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-rahmen-ne...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sollte doch eigentlich so aussehen:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/18169Canyon_Nerve_MR6-med.jpg


----------



## Whiteeagle (15. Mai 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass man beim Canyon Nerve XC 5 die Anlenkung zum Dämpfer umdrehen kann?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-rahmen-ne...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


 
manche schaffen das unmöglichste  hab ihn mal drauf hingewiesen, mal schauen was als anwtort kommt  



> hallo,
> 
> aufgrund der bilder kann ich erkennen das die anlenkung des dämpfers falsch montiert ist, wurde hier schon mal etwas ausgetauscht oder dergleichen?
> 
> grüße


----------



## EvilEvo (15. Mai 2008)

Die "Dateien" schickt er bestimmt als Email nach:

hier ein paar dateien:

Canyon Nerve XC5

New Fact 6 7005 Series AL

Double Butted Bioshane Design

BY Lutz Scheffer

4 Link Tunedn four Pivot

Und was zum Henker soll das eigentlich bedeuten?


----------



## B.Scheuert (15. Mai 2008)

hab mich auch gefragt, was der mit dem Dämpfer angestellt hat:





Kann es sein, dass er einen längeren Dämpfer eingebaut hat, der "richtig" verbau nicht reinpassen würde?


----------



## Whiteeagle (15. Mai 2008)

seine antwort:



> Von mir aufjedenfall nicht habe den Canyon Rahmen selber nur ein Jahr gefahren und habe mir einen neuen zu gelegt.Vom vorbesitzer habe ich auch nichts erfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dieselwiesel (15. Mai 2008)

Schaut euch mal diese Auktion an:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bergwerk-MTB-Mer...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Versucht sein gebrauchtes Bike über Neupreis zu verkaufen ?!
Richtiges Schnäppchen


----------



## Whiteeagle (15. Mai 2008)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal diese Auktion an:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Bergwerk-MTB-Mer...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Versucht sein gebrauchtes Bike über Neupreis zu verkaufen ?!
> Richtiges Schnäppchen


 
nach 2 wochen und 50km bestimmt schon oldtimer, daher der höhere preis


----------



## Dieselwiesel (15. Mai 2008)

Whiteeagle schrieb:


> nach 2 wochen und 50km bestimmt schon oldtimer, daher der höhere preis



Oder als Lohn dafür das er dem Käufer das einfahren des Bikes erspart hat


----------



## nein (16. Mai 2008)

schade... 

leider kein gefähr leitung... und wenn man kauft muss man bezahlen danke


----------



## Driv3r (17. Mai 2008)

Lol 300 Euro dafür das die Ware abgeholt werden muss???^^


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (17. Mai 2008)

das din ist defekt motordefekt ansonsten läuft das ding schönes ding...................Ja was jetzt????
Von Satzzeichen hat der Typ auch noch nie was gehört^^.


----------



## foenfrisur (17. Mai 2008)

Ich wundere mich immer wieder das solche Menschen überhaupt einen Führerschein erwerben können.


----------



## scary.master (17. Mai 2008)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich immer wieder das solche Menschen überhaupt einen Führerschein erwerben können.



bei ebay


----------



## foenfrisur (17. Mai 2008)

Aber die sind doch dann ohne gefähr leitung?!


----------



## hai-nik (18. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/mtb-rahmen-sandg...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
man beachte die artikelbeschreibung-legastheniker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (18. Mai 2008)

"der rahmen ist mir beim reumen aufgefalen   er hägt immer an der wand"
es geht mir nicht um die tausend Rechtschreibfehler aber der Satz ist etwas seltsam^^.

nicht ebay aber trotzdem lächerlich:
http://www.local24.de/faltbare-bmx-...en/_b2JqZWN0SWQ9MTM5NTQ5MiZzZW5kZXI9c2VhcmNo/


----------



## Jumper 1 (18. Mai 2008)

na ja , er hatte warscheinlich soviel Müll gehabt ,daß beim aufräumen die 
Wand frei geworden ist


----------



## Triturbo (18. Mai 2008)

ebay - 77weidmann" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay - 77weidmann schrieb:
			
		

> guter mtb rahmen einselstük
> 
> lakirung sand getralt   für käner oder samler
> 
> ...



 am besten ist : käner und enselstück.


----------



## popeye_mzg (18. Mai 2008)

Don´t miss : Seine anderen Angebote  Insbesondere das Antikpferdchen *ROFL*

http://cgi.ebay.de/antikes-schaukel...ryZ19024QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## B.Scheuert (18. Mai 2008)

Schmutz-Teufel schrieb:


> nicht ebay aber trotzdem lächerlich:
> http://www.local24.de/faltbare-bmx-...en/_b2JqZWN0SWQ9MTM5NTQ5MiZzZW5kZXI9c2VhcmNo/


Man müsste mal durchrechnen was ne Spanplatte und 6 Scharniere+ Schrauben kosten. 7 passt ja evtl noch, wenn man die Arbeitszeit dazurechnet. Wirklich lächerlich wirds erst, wenn einer 25 zahlt. Da war doch was mit "Angebot und Nachfrage"


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (18. Mai 2008)

auf jams baut man die rampen oder shaped die Hügel oder man benutzt höchsten holywood rampen.
so zeugs hab ich noch im Kellerliegen und in einer min zusammen geschraubt


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (18. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Massage-erwuensc...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

http://cgi.ebay.de/EINZIGAERTIGES-S...ryZ93150QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hier ein gebrauchterr cheeseburger-der ist noch in sehr gutem zustand!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Hamburger-Cheese...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## B.Scheuert (18. Mai 2008)

Schmutz-Teufel schrieb:


> holywood rampen


----------



## nein (18. Mai 2008)

Schmutz-Teufel schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Massage-erwuensc...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



bäääääähähähääääääää


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Rider (18. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/INSANE-SKI-BIKE...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1723Q2em118Q2el1247

ist das überhaupt fahrbar?


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (19. Mai 2008)

abgesehen davon dass es mindestens 30 kg wiegt, warum nicht?
is doch cool^^


----------



## Senatorin (19. Mai 2008)

*der schwanz ist aus irgend einen harr ich weis nicht ,es ist in einen guten zustand  ich habe*

Der Schwanz ja nee iss klar


----------



## Chaparral Rider (19. Mai 2008)

wollte nicht jeder schonmal sowas haben

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230253602943


----------



## Ruhr[pOT]tler (19. Mai 2008)

Banshee-Rider schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/INSANE-SKI-BIKE...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1723Q2em118Q2el1247
> 
> ist das überhaupt fahrbar?



Der Flaschenhalter ist sehr gut platziert.


----------



## B.Scheuert (19. Mai 2008)

Ruhr[pOT]tler;4770920 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Flaschenhalter ist sehr gut platziert.


Klar! Immer gut gekühlte Getränke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magister (19. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Snowbike-Snootershoes-Snowblade-Ski-Snowboard-NEU_W0QQitemZ230184799743QQihZ013QQcategoryZ13375QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

Hier haste noch sowas^^...

Man beachte auch die Rechtschreibung in dem Artikel 

Timo


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (19. Mai 2008)

Ja ENTLICH ich hab schon sooooo lange gewartet!^^

aber öhm mal so ne dumme frage was soll denn die kette da bewirken?


----------



## RagazziFully (19. Mai 2008)

war das schon? wenn ja bitte nicht steinigen! da hats mir doch fast die sprache verschlagen..  10000-Raven


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Mai 2008)

ja und? alleine die pedale und die stütze kosten fast 1000 euro im einkauf. leichtbau eben. wenn auch nicht konsequent aber es ist leichtbau.


----------



## UliT (19. Mai 2008)

Leichtbau hin, Leichtbau her trotzdem potthässlich der Ofen!


MfG


----------



## OmemoO (19. Mai 2008)

Was ist der Unterschied? Wer findet es heraus?

XTR Umwerfer


XTR Umwerfer


XTR Umwerfer 2008


----------



## nein (19. Mai 2008)

OmemoO schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied? Wer findet es heraus?
> 
> XTR Umwerfer
> 
> ...



wieso billig SofortKaufen wenn auch teuer Ersteigern geht?!


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (19. Mai 2008)

ersteigern ist spannender


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (19. Mai 2008)

@ragazzi
9600 euro sind zwar eine menge holz aber das ding hat nen neuwert von mindestens 13000 und wie gesagt ist eben konsequenter leichtbau


----------



## decolocsta (20. Mai 2008)

Geiz ist geil:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=112844&sort=1&cat=42&page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (20. Mai 2008)

Die etwas andere MARZOCCHI Gabel


----------



## Backfisch (20. Mai 2008)

Anto schrieb:


> Die etwas andere MARZOCCHI Gabel



Geil!


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

zwar nicht Ebay, aber dennoch sehr kurios  

Mein neues Traumbike:





und hier die technischen Daten:





Leider ist es mir mit einem 26" Rahmen etwas zu groß


----------



## OHS-core (20. Mai 2008)

Rahmenhöhe 26 Zoll....

Cool


----------



## foenfrisur (20. Mai 2008)

Der Radstand macht es Bergab bestimmt schön spurtreu...Länge läuft sozusagen  

Aber mal echt. Wozu muss das Teil gefedert sein? damit fahren eh nur Rentner umher....hab ich letztens erst gesehen!

Und mich würde mal interessieren was mit dem Motor passiert, wenn man gleichzeitig gas gibt und die bremse zieht *brr*


----------



## 4mate (20. Mai 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Geiz ist geil:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=112844&sort=1&cat=42&page=1



Verkäufer : annienchen , angemeldet seit 4.11.07 "Suchanfrage für Beiträge 0 Treffer " ...hmm


----------



## EvilEvo (20. Mai 2008)

Faszinierend was man fÃ¼r 1099â¬ alles nicht kriegt, in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass die Komponenten der letzte Dreck sind, wird der Elektroschrott da dran auch nicht besser sein. Am genialsten ist aber die riesengroÃe Scheibenbremse am Hinterrad und das kleine KrÃ¼ppel vorne dran, welche man bei Defekt bestimmt nichtmal gegen andere Teile austauschen kann, weil alles irgendwelcher gefriemelter Mist aus China ist.
Interessant auch die Anschrift "PowerPac Baumaschinen"


----------



## B.Scheuert (20. Mai 2008)

PowerPac Baumaschinen ist aber auch ein Herstellername mit Eisdielenpotenzial 

Edit: hab dem Marzocchi-Gabelverkäufer mal aus Langeweile folgende Frage gestellt:


> [FONT=arial,sans-serif]*Hallo basti9877,*
> hab hier ein Paar Fragen:
> Gibts die Gabel auch als single-crown? Ist ein offenes Ölbad im Preis enthalten? Mit welchem Öl sollte man schmieren? Kann man auch das bei Marzocchi sonst übliche Handbuch in 7 Sprachen erwarten?
> [/FONT]


folgende Antwort kam zurück:


> [FONT=arial,sans-serif]hallo das ist eine gabel mit der man essen kann.also nichts für ein bike.die gabel ist aber von marzocchi.
> [FONT=arial,sans-serif]*- basti9877 *[/FONT][/FONT]


rofl, ich hätts nicht gedacht


----------



## Cuberius (20. Mai 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> PowerPac Baumaschinen ist aber auch ein Herstellername mit Eisdielenpotenzial
> 
> Edit: hab dem Marzocchi-Gabelverkäufer mal aus Langeweile folgende Frage gestellt:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (20. Mai 2008)

Findsch schon fast n bisschen frech von dir, die Artikelbeschreibung ist ja nun eindeutig und das Bild sagt eigentlich alles, so gesehn, waren deine Fragen ziemlich dämlich, aber es is wirklich verdammt lustig


----------



## Triturbo (20. Mai 2008)

sein Benutzername sagt alles


----------



## B.Scheuert (20. Mai 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Findsch schon fast n bisschen frech von dir, die Artikelbeschreibung ist ja nun eindeutig und das Bild sagt eigentlich alles, so gesehn, waren deine Fragen ziemlich dämlich, aber es is wirklich verdammt lustig





Triturbo schrieb:


> sein Benutzername sagt alles


Danke für die Komplimente, aber es gibt auch Leute die eine spaßige Auktion bei der Bucht reinstellen, und entsprechend spaßige Anfragen zum Artikel "angemessen" beantworten. z.B. sind hier weit unten in der Beschreibung 2 Fragen mit Antworten zu sehen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Mai 2008)

Klar. Nur wie wir spätestens seit diesem Thread hier wissen, ist das Dummheitspotential der Ebay(ver)käufer nahezu unerschöpflich. Gut möglich also, daß er dachte, die Anfrage komme von einer dieser Dumpfbacken.

Der Ethernetkiller ist geil!


----------



## Rocky_M (21. Mai 2008)

So sieht ein wahrer Rollentrainer aus:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trainingsgeraet-fuer-Fahrraeder_W0QQitemZ230254695633QQihZ013QQcategoryZ32509QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## EvilEvo (21. Mai 2008)

Ganzschön teuer, insbesondere da es ja nur das Fahrrad trainiert^^. ziemlich unförmiges Dingens.

Vielleicht nicht unbedingt kurios aber trotzdem geiles Teil: http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-RENNRAD-Stae...ryZ81660QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierkiste (21. Mai 2008)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> war das schon? wenn ja bitte nicht steinigen! da hats mir doch fast die sprache verschlagen..  10000-Raven



Müßte er es bei 10fach Kassette + 9fach Shifter nicht prophylaktisch als defekt verkaufen?


----------



## hai-nik (21. Mai 2008)

welcher idiot hat da geboten


----------



## kaspersack (21. Mai 2008)

Watn, fürn 10er oder so und Abholung -> als Ersatzteilspender ideal. Geh mal in den Radladen und kauf Ersatzteile für alte Räder...Würdest Dich wundern, wieviel man da hinlegen darf.

MfG, Sebastian


----------



## Triturbo (21. Mai 2008)

TOP Downhiller


----------



## Jumper 1 (22. Mai 2008)

Gibst da irgend ein Teil was heil oder Marke ist 
ich glaube er ist besoffen oder der steht gerade auf Drogen 
Wie kann der 2500,- eur wollen


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2008)

der Versuch ist es wert


----------



## EvilEvo (22. Mai 2008)

Ich meine, ich war grad eben mit Kumpels ordentlich einen trinken, aber das das Bike behindert ist, merk sogar ich! Immerhin gibs vorne ein Bremsscheibe von einer Gustav, für die ganze Gustl hats nich ganz gereicht gel? Vorne 185mm und Hinten 240mm, kann man sowas überhaupt fahren???


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (22. Mai 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> TOP Downhiller




oha 2500 euro????????????????????????
für 300 oder 400 mehr bekommt man zb. schon ein neues 07er bergamont DHteam mit komponenten die 1000 euro mehr wert sind als das bike alleine

und dannis es auch noch voll im arsch


----------



## kaspersack (22. Mai 2008)

Au weia, der Startpreis is frech

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ultegra-Brems-Sc...ryZ77610QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und das ist dreist, hät ich fast drauf geboten (man beachte das Foto und vergleich mit Datenblättern, ich sag nur Spider Anzahl)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160241850543&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

MfG, Sebastian


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Mai 2008)

Was meinst Du bei dem Ritzel? Meine Ultegras sehen genauso aus ... meine ich, sind allerdings 9-fach Ritzel .. und ich habe neu weniger gezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaspersack (22. Mai 2008)

Die Dura Ace hat als einzige Kassette 2 Spider mit Ritzeln drauf. Außerdem sind einige der Ritzel aus Titan. Das einzige, was an der Kassette DuraAce ist, ist der Lock Ring.

Und eine Ultegra oder eher 105er (so sehen die Ritzel nämlich aus) als Dura Ace zu verkaufen, ist... 

MfG, Sebastian


----------



## Tipo Allegro (22. Mai 2008)

http://www.hood.de/auction/31832276/mountain-bike-mtb-hardtail-21-gang-shimano.htm


----------



## Exekuhtot (22. Mai 2008)

Warum möchten sie dieses Bike verkaufen? Antwort: Es lenkt sich sehr nervös^^


----------



## Nightwolve (22. Mai 2008)

Könnter aber Recht haben


----------



## norman_gsus (22. Mai 2008)

hier mal was geiles
http://cgi.ebay.de/fahrende-Bierkiste-Pocketbike-kart-Quad-Monkey-Grill_W0QQitemZ180244356752QQihZ008QQcategoryZ30759QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NUE-Heiko (22. Mai 2008)

jo, das wäre schon geil.....aber geht bestimmt noch hoch der Preis


----------



## Triturbo (22. Mai 2008)

geil, gleich beobachten. Aber fÃ¼r derzeit kurz unter 400 â¬ bau ich das Ding selber, denk ich mal.


----------



## B.Scheuert (22. Mai 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Vorne 185mm und Hinten 240mm, kann man sowas überhaupt fahren???


Fühlt sich wahrscheinlich so an, als wenn ich bei meinen 200mm hinten das ETA in der Gabel anschalte und auf 60-70mm absenke. Die Geo ist zum:kotz:


----------



## Anto (22. Mai 2008)

Welcher Vorbau ist wohl länger, der über oder der unter der Hose? Immerhin nagelneu und unbenutzt   
Nee, Idioten gibts... 
(die Fotos) clickclack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (23. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/14-MARZOCCHI-AUFKLEBER-Fahrrad-Bike-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ140232690202QQihZ004QQ


----------



## Magister (23. Mai 2008)

Lol der Preis is dreist...

Timo


----------



## Hopi (23. Mai 2008)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Gibst da irgend ein Teil was heil oder Marke ist
> ich glaube er ist besoffen oder der steht gerade auf Drogen
> Wie kann der 2500,- eur wollen



Der Rahmen ist ein Markenteil! Aber natürlich ist der Preis weit weg von gut und böse.


----------



## Ommlinio (23. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/mtb-rahmen-sandg...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Mai 2008)

Auf den letzten Seiten wars nicht... http://cgi.ebay.de/ULTRALEICHTER-ne...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

soso


> Je nach Ausstattung max. *11,9 Kg*!!!!


----------



## Backfisch (23. Mai 2008)

Magister schrieb:


> Lol der Preis is dreist...
> 
> Timo



Ich meine nicht den Preis, ich meine "( alles schwarze ist weiss )"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Mai 2008)

Die Rahmengröße ist 19 Zoll und somit für Personen von 175cm bis max. 190cm perfekt

 one fits all ! sehr praktisch


----------



## AhOi! (23. Mai 2008)

Magister schrieb:


> Lol der Preis is dreist...
> 
> Timo



Der Preis is normal.. für BMX Aufkleber päckchen kannste locker mal 20 abdrücken..


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Mai 2008)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Die Rahmengröße ist 19 Zoll und somit für Personen von 175cm bis max. 190cm perfekt
> 
> one fits all ! sehr praktisch



Was ist daran falsch? Ne lange Stütze und die Info ist völlig korrekt.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Mai 2008)

naja also unter perfekt versteh ich was anderes...


----------



## Der Meeester (23. Mai 2008)

Artikelnummer: 320254356044
"Der Zustand des Rahmens ist gebraucht und natürlich gibt es die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren und risse und kratzer. Trotzdem ist der Rahmen auser die mängeln in ordnung."

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Gemin...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Na wenns weiter nichts ist...


----------



## Cuberius (23. Mai 2008)

Die Risse dienen der Innenkühlung des Rahmens bei schneller Abfahrt


----------



## B.Scheuert (24. Mai 2008)

Hier, zwar nicht eBay, aber ein super Schnäppchen. Vor allem wenn man den früheren Preis beachtet!


----------



## strangeandnice (24. Mai 2008)

Diese ebay-Auktion mit denselben Bildern sehe ich nun zum x-ten Mal.
Lapierre scheint beliebt bei Betrügern zu sein...Spannend ist, wie er auf die 8 Bewertungspunkte kam 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Lapierre-Pro-Rac...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cuberius (24. Mai 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Hier, zwar nicht eBay, aber ein super Schnäppchen. Vor allem wenn man den früheren Preis beachtet!



0,- gespart, das muß ein Schnäppchen sein...


----------



## foenfrisur (24. Mai 2008)

Wars schon? Keine Ahnung....

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=112330&sort=1&cat=45&page=5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (24. Mai 2008)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> Wars schon? Keine Ahnung....
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=112330&sort=1&cat=45&page=5


:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


Hier, der Verkäufername: nomen est omen!


----------



## $tealth (24. Mai 2008)

> Steuersatz FSA großes Schwein Downhill





> hintere einbaulänge beträgt 190mm ich denke man kriegt noch ein 200mm rein


Wow..ich wusste gar nicht dass das so leicht geht! Das mach ich auch gleich mal--dann kann ich meinen alten Lrs weiterverwenden!


----------



## Cuberius (25. Mai 2008)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> Wars schon? Keine Ahnung....
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=112330&sort=1&cat=45&page=5



Die neueste Form von Produktpiraterie... :kotz:


----------



## jota (25. Mai 2008)

dafür würd ich mein letztes hemd geben.




kein bergrad aber ...
ich trau mich nicht das zu verlinken , wer möchte, bitte:
artikelnummer:149235466840


----------



## luxuzz (25. Mai 2008)

falsche Nummer !?
Findet er nicht


----------



## jota (25. Mai 2008)

140..


----------



## kajetan (25. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/fahrradspeicher-...ryZ32509QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (25. Mai 2008)

kajetan schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/fahrradspeicher-...ryZ32509QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



haha. die bewertung von dem sind am geilsten. 
wenn der artikel da wäre, hätte ich ihn schon versendet!

artikel wurde gestohlen... schönen tag noch!!!!!


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (25. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MEGASTYLISHES-20...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (25. Mai 2008)

Die Beschreibung ist der Hit bei der Sun SOS Felge. Vllt. war es ja auch die Frau. (gleicher Verkäufer, anderer Artikel )

''Da wir Frauen es ja nicht immer so haben mit dem einparken sind auch dementsprechende Kratzer oder auch Einkärbungen drin.
Sorry an alle Frauen.''


----------



## Cuberius (25. Mai 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Die Beschreibung ist der Hit bei der Sun SOS Felge. Vllt. war es ja auch die Frau. (gleicher Verkäufer, anderer Artikel )
> 
> ''Da wir Frauen es ja nicht immer so haben mit dem einparken sind auch dementsprechende Kratzer oder auch Einkärbungen drin.
> Sorry an alle Frauen.''



Die Felge sieht ja mal echt übel aus...


----------



## $tealth (25. Mai 2008)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MEGASTYLISHES-20...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Es gibt kein Velor Bmx-Team?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Mai 2008)

echt ? und ich dachte Dave Mirra fährt für die


----------



## EvilEvo (25. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Biria-Carbonlenk...ryZ85114QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem Kann mir bitte einer den Sinn der unteren Texte erklären???


----------



## Triturbo (25. Mai 2008)

Wenn du auf ''Artikelbezeichnung und Beschreibung durchsuchen'' klickst, und irgendwas gutes ausm Radsport suchst (Rohloff, Sapim, Scale, Furious Fred, German A ...), bekommst du auch den Lenker unter den gesuchten angezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (25. Mai 2008)

> Erste Regatten wur Rohloff in Australien geseg Sapim erlangte bereits 1928 Scale den schon 1898 elt. Der 14 Footer nternationalen Status und ist somit die älteste international Schmolke nerkannte Bootsklasse Scott Großbritannien, Australi Simplon Große Felder gibt es skyline Deutschland, USA, Japan Soul-Kozak n en, und auch in Kanada Spark Die Bauvorschriften Specialites-TA er Konstruktionsklasse Specialized Fortschritte, so dass neuere Boote aufgrund von Weiterentwicklungen meist wettkampfst Speedplay Bei allen Entwicklung Speedware erlauben technischeärk Spin er sind als ältere. sschritten in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten ist eine Länge von 14 Sram Imitations Storck that is Stronglight er gehr Syntace der fall THM erde und ihre Time spass man Tiso der junge Titan das lernen wir Titanium in der schule Tune du musst es X0 machen wie all die anderen Zero-Gravity neinenien enie Zeus das das daser Zipp
> Das ist doch ein schönes Angebot finde ich. Man kann es zu verschiedenen Bereichen setzen. Addict Namen der Bootsklasse American-Classic für das Trapezskiff AX-Lightness Besatzungsmitglieder, Steuermann und Vorschoter, benutzen ein Doppeltrapez, um Winddruck und Krängu Becker-Carbon Bootslänge 14 DT-Swiss also 4,27 Meter Dura Ace Fuß,. Charakteristisch Extralite durchgelattete FRM und der asymme Fulcrum Furious-Fred beträgt die s German-Answer Spinnaker Heylight Hope Dem entsprechend Hot-Chili Beide ng entg isaac KCNC 60 Quadratmeter LEW Light - Großsegel Bikes Mit knapp n Segelfläche wird vor dem Wind eine maximale Geschwindigkeit von rund 30 Lightweight (ca. 55 km/h) erreic Litespeed Die Bauvorschriften der Look erlauben technische New-Ultimate so dass neuere Boote aufgrund von Weiterentwicklungen meist wettkampfstär Nokon Bei allen Entwicklungsschritten in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten Nordischer-Rahmenbau ältere. ist Notubes Fortschritte, ke Record Dem Namen der Bootsklasse entsprechend beträgt die Bootslänge 14 Fuß, also 4,27 Meter. Charakteristisch für das Trapezskiff sind das durchgelattete Großsegel und der asymmetris Rewel Besatzungsmitglieder, Steuermann und Vorschoter, benutzen ein Doppeltrapez, um Winddr Reynolds che Spinnaker. Beide uck Ritchey Mit knapp 60 Quadratmetern Segelfläche wird vor dem Wind eine maximale Geschwindigkeit von rund 3 Rock-Shox und Krängung entgegenzuwirken. 0 Knoten (ca. 55 km/h) erreicht.



Google Übersetzung?


----------



## foenfrisur (25. Mai 2008)

oder auch keywordspam.....bei ebay verboten  

aber egal.

das wird irgendein zufallsgenerierter und höchst sinnbefreiter text sein um so durch die fänge der ebay-keywordspam-polizei zu flutschen.


----------



## EvilEvo (25. Mai 2008)

Der hat ja gleich 2 in der Auktion.


----------



## janisj (25. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200210882644

Bewertungsprofil 0% positive bewertungen. LOL


----------



## EvilEvo (25. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-ava...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem die Artikelbeschreibung zeugt sehr davon, dass er weiß, wie ihn sein Händler ihn mit den XTR-Bremsen abgezogen hat.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (25. Mai 2008)

Da es sich um eine Privat auktion habdel gebe ich Garantie oder rücknahme


----------



## Triturbo (25. Mai 2008)

Ist eine MZ Marathon von 2003 (glaub ich) , hab auch mitgeboten aber So Abend sind wieder viele dabei, die mehr Zahlen und schneller sind.

 Startpreis EUR 1,00 18.05.08 20:52:29 MESZ 

 ich_will_es_billiger( 445)     EUR 35,50 25.05.08 20:52:27 MESZ  
 8***9(3)                        EUR 35,00 25.05.08 20:28:02 MESZ
 a***a(601)                    EUR 23,10 25.05.08 20:52:23 MESZ  
 b***3(12) [ich]               EUR 9,10 25.05.08 20:51:58 MESZ
 . 
 .
 .  
Die bieten echt noch 2sec vor Schluss.


----------



## foenfrisur (25. Mai 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ist eine MZ Marathon von 2003 (glaub ich) , hab auch mitgeboten aber So Abend sind wieder viele dabei, die mehr Zahlen und schneller sind.
> 
> Startpreis EUR 1,00 18.05.08 20:52:29 MESZ
> 
> ...



Ja...so ist das!

Manhathan


----------



## GRayFoXX (25. Mai 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Die bieten echt noch 2sec vor Schluss.



Ich hab mal noch 3 Sekunden vor Schluss geboten. Aber ich sollte nicht der letzte gewesen sein...  
Deswegen kauf ich lieber sofort. Oder überhaupt nicht bei EBay ;-)


----------



## EvilEvo (26. Mai 2008)

Natürlich traurig, wenn er nichtmal bei einer Marzocchi den Typ bestimmen kann, die Gabelbrücke lässt ja aber auch alle Hersteller offen.
Die Gebote sind doch kein Wunder, schließlich ist es eine sehr "professionelle" Gabel, wahrscheinlich hatte sie die besten Trainer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (26. Mai 2008)

Ich brauch sie zwar nicht aber für nen 10er hätt sie genommen.  Vorallem ist die Gabel für 28'' gedacht, sagte er.


----------



## B-Ston3D (26. Mai 2008)

2 sekunden ist gut, 5 sekunden reicht in der regel


----------



## magic_pansen (26. Mai 2008)

endlich hab ich auch mal was :]


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320249748469&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

und die sind wohlgemerkt DEFEKT


----------



## Filosofem (26. Mai 2008)

magic_pansen schrieb:


> endlich hab ich auch mal was :]
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320249748469&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011
> ...



Wenn du dir die öffentlichen Fragen/Antworten unter der Auktion ansiehst, wirst du vielleicht feststellen - aber nur vielleicht - dass dieser Link einer der unpassensten der letzten Monate ist


----------



## fatboy (26. Mai 2008)

Wie geil!

Da versteigert sie einen "Schatz", ohne es zu wissen. 
Ist aber fair gewesen, dass sie darauf hingewiesen wurde, nicht auf Sofortkauf einzugehen...


----------



## Triturbo (26. Mai 2008)

edit. Ich hab da keine Ahnung von. Klärt mich jemand auf ?


----------



## fatboy (26. Mai 2008)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Wenn du dir die öffentlichen Fragen/Antworten unter der Auktion ansiehst, wirst du vielleicht feststellen - aber nur vielleicht - dass dieser Link einer der unpassensten der letzten Monate ist




Hä?? Also wir sind doch noch im Kuriositätenthread, oder nicht? Wenn das nicht hier rein passt weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## Filosofem (26. Mai 2008)

fatboy schrieb:


> Hä?? Also wir sind doch noch im Kuriositätenthread, oder nicht? Wenn das nicht hier rein passt weiß ich auch nicht...



es verkauft jemand was teures. 
das auktionsergebnis wird enorm. 
das muss aber eine kuriose auktion sein. 

für dich ist der link zwischen satz 2 und satz 3 "sie wusste es nicht" - von mir aus, auch wenn mir da täglich ungefähr fünfzehn auktionen einfallen würden, deren ertrag märchenhaft viel höher war als vom verkäufer wahrscheinlich erhofft (und andersrum nochmal 15, die genau umgekehrt laufen; das sind dann die, auf die ich biete, also finger weg). man könnte fast meinen, du hast gerade erst den funktionsmechanismus von ebay verstanden?


----------



## B-Ston3D (26. Mai 2008)

klasse link 
hätte sie das vorher gewusst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (26. Mai 2008)

Mal was ganz anderes zu der Carrera-Auktion: Wieso kann der Höchstbietende 5 Minuten anch Auktionende nen Euro über das bisher höchste Gebot setzen?

EDIT: Ich seh gard, das war nicht 5 Minuten später, sondern 6 Tage vorher...Hab ich da irgendwas am Ebay-Prinzip net gerallt?


----------



## William Foster (26. Mai 2008)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes zu der Carrera-Auktion: Wieso kann der Höchstbietende 5 Minuten anch Auktionende nen Euro über das bisher höchste Gebot setzen?
> 
> EDIT: Ich seh gard, das war nicht 5 Minuten später, sondern 6 Tage vorher...Hab ich da irgendwas am Ebay-Prinzip net gerallt?




Er hat den Betrag bereits vor 6 Tagen angegeben und keiner hat höher geboten?


----------



## Backfisch (26. Mai 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> edit. Ich hab da keine Ahnung von. Klärt mich jemand auf ?



Ich hab auch keine Ahnung von Carrera, aber die braucht man auch nicht, um zu kapieren, warum bei der Auktion 1200,- rauskamen.


----------



## magic_pansen (26. Mai 2008)

Filosofem schrieb:


> es verkauft jemand was teures.
> das auktionsergebnis wird enorm.
> das muss aber eine kuriose auktion sein.
> 
> für dich ist der link zwischen satz 2 und satz 3 "sie wusste es nicht" - von mir aus, auch wenn mir da täglich ungefähr fünfzehn auktionen einfallen würden, deren ertrag märchenhaft viel höher war als vom verkäufer wahrscheinlich erhofft (und andersrum nochmal 15, die genau umgekehrt laufen; das sind dann die, auf die ich biete, also finger weg). man könnte fast meinen, du hast gerade erst den funktionsmechanismus von ebay verstanden?



na wenn 30gr spritzguss in deiner welt 1200 wert sind wunderts mich nicht dass du das nicht kurios findest.


----------



## Enrgy (26. Mai 2008)

Was würde wohl geboten, wenn bei ebay der erste inzwischen rostige Rahmen von de Kerf zum Verkauf stünde? Für Modellautosammler nur ein Haufen Schrott....


----------



## magic_pansen (26. Mai 2008)

tjo fände ich ehrlich gesagt nicht sehr viel weniger kurios.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frido Froehlich (27. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Renrad-RH60cm-Ca...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

"Über den  Hersteller (Rahmen) kann ich leider nichts sagen."

Mmmmhhhh....ich würde sagen: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...


----------



## infinitetrails.de (27. Mai 2008)

Frido Froehlich schrieb:


> Mmmmhhhh....ich würde sagen: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...



Hmm das verstehe jetzt wiederum ich nicht, meinst Du die billig hingepatschten Decals? Das die nicht original sein können und der Verkäufer das angibt finde ich sogar extrem löblich....


----------



## kajetan (27. Mai 2008)

Frido Froehlich schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Renrad-RH60cm-Ca...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> "Über den  Hersteller (Rahmen) kann ich leider nichts sagen."
> 
> Mmmmhhhh....ich würde sagen: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...




Ich würde sagen, nicht überall, wo scott draufsteht, ist auch scott drin.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Mai 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Die bieten echt noch 2sec vor Schluss.


So sollte es auch normalerweise sein, denn die Leute, die gleich früh nach Angebotsbeginn bieten, können einen dermaßen ankotzen...


----------



## Jumper 1 (27. Mai 2008)

und außerdem die Sofortkaufmöglichkeit verhindern


----------



## William Foster (27. Mai 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So sollte es auch normalerweise sein, denn die Leute, die gleich früh nach Angebotsbeginn bieten, können einen dermaßen ankotzen...




Bei dem Carrera-Zeugs hat's aber gepasst, d.h. der Früh-Bieter hat letztendlich gewonnen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Mai 2008)

Mal ein homogen zusammengestelltes Rad aus dem Bikemarkt:


----------



## scary.master (27. Mai 2008)

was mich an ebay ankozt ist diese automatische biete funktion,
mir wäre es lieber wenn man sofort den vollen betrag bieten könnte wenn ich auf was 20 biete sollen da auch sosofrt 20 stehen wenn ich das will


----------



## EvilEvo (27. Mai 2008)

Das Bike ist ja super^^. Da spasst ja alles perfekt zusammen. XTR-Antrieb, aber RS-Tora und mech. Scheibenbremsen BR-M 475(wenn mich nicht alles tÃ¤uscht), der Rahmen ist von Ebay, ein Biria, hatte ich mir damals auchangeguckt, passt einfach nicht wirklich zu XTR, der Rahmen kam um die 100â¬, Sattel Vorbau und StÃ¼tze sind natÃ¼rlich auch genial.


----------



## Jumper 1 (27. Mai 2008)

und wenn keiner mitbietet hast du 19,-eur zuvielgezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (27. Mai 2008)

scary.master schrieb:


> was mich an ebay ankozt ist diese automatische biete funktion,
> mir wäre es lieber wenn man sofort den vollen betrag bieten könnte wenn ich auf was 20 biete sollen da auch sosofrt 20 stehen wenn ich das will



Wofür hab dadurch schon oft geld gespart 
Wer was haben will muss am ende bieten 
60% aller "Bieter" die wochen vorher schon bieten sind nur da um künstlich die Preise hochzutreiben.


----------



## $tealth (27. Mai 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Mal ein homogen zusammengestelltes Rad aus dem Bikemarkt:



Wooow seit wann kann man Carbon schweißen??


----------



## Backfisch (27. Mai 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So sollte es auch normalerweise sein, denn die Leute, die gleich früh nach Angebotsbeginn bieten, können einen dermaßen ankotzen...



Es ist doch so egal.


----------



## Backfisch (27. Mai 2008)

scary.master schrieb:


> was mich an ebay ankozt ist diese automatische biete funktion,
> mir wäre es lieber wenn man sofort den vollen betrag bieten könnte wenn ich auf was 20 biete sollen da auch sosofrt 20 stehen wenn ich das will



Auch das ist egal. Du kannst dem Verkäufer ja freiwillig 20 überweisen, falls Du es für nur 10 bekommst.


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Es ist doch so egal.



Ist es eben nicht.


----------



## Rocky_M (28. Mai 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ist es eben nicht.



Ist es eben doch. Wenn ich bereit bin 20,- Euro für einen Artikel zu zahlen, ist es doch völlig egal, wann ich mein Gebot abgebe. Wenn Du drei Sekunden vor Ende 21 eingibst, bekommst Du ihn, bei 19 nicht. Fertig.


----------



## Backfisch (28. Mai 2008)

Früh bieten kann unter Umständen auch von Vorteil sein, nämlich dann, wenn mehrere gleiche Artikel in kurzer Zeit enden. Dann packen die Schnäppchenjäger nämlich den mit dem niedrigsten Gebot in ihre Beobachtungslisten und ignorieren den, der schon früh hohe Gebote hatte.

Aber wenn man seine 7 Sinne beisammen hat und weiss, wieviel man für einen Artikel zahlen will, dann gibt man das einfach ein und fertig. Man erlebt dann auch nette Überraschungen (Agentengebot 15,-, Zuschlag bei 1,-... oder Agentengebot 121,- und Zuschlag bei 35,- )


----------



## B.Scheuert (28. Mai 2008)

Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die glauben, dass bei eBay "echte" Versteigerungen stattfinden.

hier mal Augenkrebs für 50


----------



## Rocky_M (28. Mai 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die glauben, dass bei eBay "echte" Versteigerungen stattfinden.



Kommt halt drauf an ob Du unter "echter Versteigerung" _Ich gebe mein Gebot als letzter ab_ oder _Ich gebe das höchste Gebot ab_ verstehst  
Und wie ebay es versteht ist ja wohl klar...



> hier mal Augenkrebs für 50



 :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (28. Mai 2008)

Mit "Stümpfe" in der Überschrift sind bestimmt die Beine gemeint, einfach eklig.


----------



## spiff (28. Mai 2008)

ne, näh!!!!!!!:kotz:


----------



## KingCAZAL (28. Mai 2008)

fast so cool wie unsere tante mit den feuwehrschlauchtidden (man erinnert sich hoffentlich noch)


----------



## scary.master (28. Mai 2008)

das mit dem sofort XX ist ein taktisches mittel, wenn gleich am anfang schon z.B. 20 geboten sind schreckt das ab und die chancen steigen


----------



## luxuzz (28. Mai 2008)

Nö viele nutzen es das Freunde mitbieten um den Preis hochzutreiben.
Dies ist sicherlich verboten macht aber fast jeder und bewiesenermaßen gibs am Ende einfach mehr Geld


----------



## fatboy (28. Mai 2008)

Filosofem schrieb:


> für dich ist der link zwischen satz 2 und satz 3 "sie wusste es nicht" - von mir aus, auch wenn mir da täglich ungefähr fünfzehn auktionen einfallen würden, deren ertrag märchenhaft viel höher war als vom verkäufer wahrscheinlich erhofft




"Sie wußte es nicht" -von mir aus...

Genau das ist der Unterschied zu den unzähligen anderen Auktionen,Du hast es ja offensichtlich erkannt....


Ne olle XT Kurbel zu verkaufen und nen Ochsen zu finden, der 10 EUR über Neupreis zahlt, dass kommt oft genug vor. 
Aber zeige mir mal jemanden, der glaubt, Schrott zu verkaufen und feststellen muß, dass er die "Mona Lisa" unter den Carreraautos anbietet. Bin gespannt auf ein aktuelles Beispiel...

Wesentlich weniger kurios finde ich die ganzen falschherum eingebauten Gabeln, die Billigbikes in Motocrossoptik und überzogene Preisvorstellungen für häßliche Leichtbaubikes etc, aber Du echauffierst Dich an ner echten Kuriosität. 

Das ist wiederum echt kurios....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic_pansen (28. Mai 2008)

jo da hab ich schon was gutes gefunden


----------



## luxuzz (28. Mai 2008)

magic_pansen schrieb:


> jo da hab ich schon was gutes gefunden



link... ?


----------



## andy1 (28. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Früh bieten kann unter Umständen auch von Vorteil sein, nämlich dann, wenn mehrere gleiche Artikel in kurzer Zeit enden. Dann packen die Schnäppchenjäger nämlich den mit dem niedrigsten Gebot in ihre Beobachtungslisten und ignorieren den, der schon früh hohe Gebote hatte.
> 
> Aber wenn man seine 7 Sinne beisammen hat und weiss, wieviel man für einen Artikel zahlen will, dann gibt man das einfach ein und fertig. Man erlebt dann auch nette Überraschungen (Agentengebot 15,-, Zuschlag bei 1,-... oder Agentengebot 121,- und Zuschlag bei 35,- )



nur geht das an der Realität vorbei - die die Ihre 7 Sinne beisammen haben bieten eben nicht früh ihren Maximalbetrag.

Wenn du an ein Gebot zum Abschrecken dachtest dann musst du den Betrag mit 2 eigenen Nicks selbst hochjagen.
Aber dann musst du das auch bezahlen


----------



## Backfisch (28. Mai 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> nur geht das an der Realität vorbei - die die Ihre 7 Sinne beisammen haben bieten eben nicht früh ihren Maximalbetrag.



Und warum nicht?

Damit man 7 Tage lang im Schnäppchenfieber schmoren kann, um dann am Ende in der Hitze des Gefechts mehr zu bieten, als man eigentlich ausgeben wollte, weil einen das Jagdfieber gepackt hat?

Brauche ich nicht.

Wenn ich für 'ne Gabel maximal 180 zahlen will, und Du würdest 200 zahlen, dann erklär mir mal, was es für nen Unterschied macht, wer von Uns wann bietet.

Ich kann (nach ca. 300 Auktionen in 8,5 Jahren) darin keinen Sinn sehen.


----------



## B.Scheuert (28. Mai 2008)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> fast so cool wie unsere tante mit den feuwehrschlauchtidden (man erinnert sich hoffentlich noch)


Ja, aber das nennt man nicht Erinnerung sondern Trauma


----------



## B-Ston3D (28. Mai 2008)

scenario#1:
bieter 1 bietet 180 euro im voraus, bieter 2 bietet dann seine 200euro und ist glücklich.
scenario#2
bieter 2 (ist ein trottel) bietet langsam hoch. ist sich seiner sache vieleicht zu sicher da ja kein anderer mitbietet.. 
auktion steht auf 150 euro. bieter 1 bietet im letzten moment seine 180 euro und ist glücklich, obwohl bieter 2 bereit war, 200euro auszugeben.

ich denke im großen und ganzen und prinzipiell hast du recht. ich bin aber der meinung durch diese paar sek vor schluss taktik schon bieter ausgestochen zu haben, die eigendlich bereit waren mehr auszugeben.
viele bieter entscheiden sich spontan, wieviel sie für einen artikel ausgeben werden. (ich)


meine meinung dazu obwohl ich nicht gemeint war


----------



## luxuzz (28. Mai 2008)

Bin deiner Meinung  Haben mich sogar einige angeschrieben ob ich es ihnen nicht verkaufen mag für mehr


----------



## Backfisch (28. Mai 2008)

Dieses Szenario basiert aber darauf, dass es nur zwei Interessenten für den Artikel gibt. Das ist aber selten der Fall.


----------



## B-Ston3D (28. Mai 2008)

was besseres ist mir nicht eingefallen  *scharfnachdenk
klar hast du prinzipiell recht. 
wollte nur sagen, bei ebay läuft nicht alles nach plan und die für mich sicherste (und spannendste) methode ist halt die.
so ärger ich mich auch ein bischen über frühbieter und die vieleicht über mich?


----------



## proTECT (29. Mai 2008)

da isse wieder! http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230247283501


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailblizz (29. Mai 2008)

Ist leider schon beendet, wäre sonst die ideale Endstation für alle überflüssigen Diskussionen in diesem Thread: Papierkorb


----------



## M!tch (29. Mai 2008)

proTECT schrieb:


> da isse wieder! http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230247283501



man sollte sich in diesem thread wenigstens die mühe machen, die letzten 5posts zu lesen, beovr man selbst postet.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (29. Mai 2008)

Nicht schlecht, zwanzig gebrauchte Cannondale Jekyll Räder in einer Auktion:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320257258365&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

*Nachtrag:*

Mittlerweile durch eBay gelöscht worden.


----------



## Banshee-Rider (29. Mai 2008)

proTECT schrieb:


> da isse wieder! http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230247283501



"...Habe das foto aus grösserer Entfernung gamacht damit es keine probleme mit den Ebay Richtlinien gibt..."

Also so wie meine augen jetzt weh tun, war die entfernung nicht gross genug...


----------



## FRbiker (29. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/FORCA-26-MTB-MOU...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
schaut mal EXTREME


----------



## nein (29. Mai 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/FORCA-26-MTB-MOU...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> schaut mal EXTREME



EXTREME schnell ab in die Tonne damit!


----------



## foenfrisur (29. Mai 2008)

naja...immerhin ist es "-DAS ORIGINAL-"


----------



## MaxxTBone (30. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/__Fahrrader_Dalp...4948&_trkparms=39:1|65:1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
komischer rahmen


----------



## luxuzz (30. Mai 2008)

Fail

" Der Neupreis des Skis inklusive Bindung betrÃ¤gt 650,- Euro.
â¢ Rechnung und volle Herstellergarantie ist selbstverstÃ¤ndlich auch noch drauf !!!"

Warum wird wohl ein 2500â¬ Artikel bei ebay nicht verkauft mit dieser geilen und detailierten Beschreibung :

Das Rocky Mountain RMX hat den wohl auÃergewÃ¶hnlichsten und besten Rahmen aller am Markt verfÃ¼gbaren DownhillrÃ¤der.
StabilitÃ¤t, maximaler Federweg und eine kompromiÃlose Rahmengeometrie machen das Bike zu dem Star auf dem Track.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (30. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kuechen-wasch-Sp...ryZ99765QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem ich habe absolut keine Ahnung, wie das in meine Suche nach einer Fernbedienung kommen konnte, aber seht selbst.


----------



## foenfrisur (30. Mai 2008)

Gummifetisch 

Aber wenigstens keine Schlauchtitten.


----------



## donpope (31. Mai 2008)

braucht einer ein neues AUTO???:kotz:


----------



## William Foster (31. Mai 2008)

donpope schrieb:


> braucht einer ein neues AUTO???:kotz:



Es wird leider nur die Heckklappe angeboten.


----------



## nein (31. Mai 2008)

William Foster schrieb:


> Es wird leider nur die Heckklappe angeboten.



aber sowas braucht trotzdem niemand...:kotz:


----------



## dkc-live (1. Juni 2008)

http://bike-components.de/catalog/B...odell?osCsid=a05a38e04143772d25c11c95c54e2104

zwar nicht ebay ... aber ich finde die beziechnung "auslaufmodell" bei einer hydraulischen Scheibenbremse irgenwie nicht gut gewählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tipo Allegro (2. Juni 2008)

Geile Idee...ich besorg mir jetzt ein paar Cannondale Aufkleber und pap sie auf das alte Pegasus meiner Frau. Dann bekomm ich noch fett Geld fur die Gurke!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Fahrrad-26...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nixverstehen (2. Juni 2008)

Ich hab ihn mal nach der Serie seines Scott´s gefragt, mal sehen wie kreativ er ist.

Vielleicht sowas kommt ja sowas wie; "streng limitierter Teamrahmen, gabs nirgends zu kaufen..""


----------



## divergent! (2. Juni 2008)

schrecklicher kulturbanause:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Raritaet-MTB-Ful...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

geschlagen und getreten gehört der


----------



## infinitetrails.de (2. Juni 2008)

the only beating he'll feel is his heart,

frei aus der damaligen Werbung


----------



## nein (2. Juni 2008)

Tipo Allegro schrieb:


> Geile Idee...ich besorg mir jetzt ein paar Cannondale Aufkleber und pap sie auf das alte Pegasus meiner Frau. Dann bekomm ich noch fett Geld fur die Gurke!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Fahrrad-26...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



"... und wird verkauft weil ich festgestellt habe, das die Schaltung für Gelände ausgelegt ist (ich komme zwar jeden Berg hoch aber auf der Straße komme ich nicht auf Geschwindigkeit). Also steige ich um auf Tourenrad."


----------



## nein (2. Juni 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> schrecklicher kulturbanause:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Raritaet-MTB-Ful...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> geschlagen und getreten gehört der



herrgott.. wie kann man nur?!


----------



## Triturbo (2. Juni 2008)

Katzen-Kacke-Mist-********-Kot-max-1-8-kg-kein-Schrott


----------



## Chaparral Rider (2. Juni 2008)

nette idee,ob sich das gelohnt hat?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270241134713


----------



## Jumper 1 (2. Juni 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Katzen-Kacke-Mist-********-Kot-max-1-8-kg-kein-Schrott



BÄH :kotz:
Da habe ich selber genug 
Mir tut der Postbote schon leid


----------



## nosaint77 (2. Juni 2008)

Wäre IMHO besser, man würde hier Screenshots veröffentlichen. Schließlich ist das Haltbarkeitsdatum der Kuriositäten oftmals schnell abgelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (2. Juni 2008)

Kennt ihr schon das Motor mit Vergasser und Zündspulle? 
http://cgi.ebay.at/Benzin-Rasenmaeher-Motor-4-Takt-vom-toro-mit-antrieb_W0QQitemZ330225103781QQihZ014QQcategoryZ28728QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## B.Scheuert (3. Juni 2008)

> ein Gummiband (2)


ca. 1,5 Gummibänder...


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Juni 2008)

Na das ist doch mal was für die autonome Szene!


----------



## OmemoO (3. Juni 2008)

Ich hab's immer gewusst: die Römer fuhren BMW!

Römer Helm


----------



## luxuzz (3. Juni 2008)

Die Auktion ist ja schon cool, aber lest euch echt mal alle fragen durch 

"verleihen sie auch geld, es geht nicht um viel benötige es aber"
"--ja klar wenn sie bei mir im garten arbeiten, warum nicht ?--"   :confused

Ferarie-Verliehen


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Juni 2008)

OmemoO schrieb:


> Ich hab's immer gewusst: die Römer fuhren BMW!
> 
> Römer Helm



Geiles Teil!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Juni 2008)

Das ist ein Römer (Hersteller) GFK-Helm von 1960


----------



## B.Scheuert (3. Juni 2008)

OmemoO schrieb:


> Ich hab's immer gewusst: die Römer fuhren BMW!
> 
> Römer Helm



SELFOWNED!
Also spätestens an dieser Stelle sollte man schon merken, dass "RÖMER" der Hersteller ist:


> sieht Bild 2.Dort  ist auch das original Ettkett von RÖMER


----------



## EvilEvo (3. Juni 2008)

Nich Ebay aber naja, http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k277/a9434/sid-race-dual-air-weiss-2009.html ist die Lieferzeit so zu verstehen, dass man für Verkürzung der Lieferzeit Schmiergeld zahlen soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caranamarth (3. Juni 2008)

Also n Grinsen is diese Artikelbezeichnung definitiv wert 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Sport_Radsport__Dainese-Impact-Jacket-Race-Protektoren-Kacke-Neu-Gr-L_W0QQitemZ370056451751QQddnZSportQQadnZRadsportQQddiZ3671QQadiZ1908QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item370056451751&_trkparms=72%3A444|39%3A1|65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Deleted 25931 (3. Juni 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=115570&sort=1&cat=last1&page=6

*Scott Einzelanfertigung mit verstärktem Rahmen..u.a. mit  Hussefelt Kurbelwellen..........*


----------



## EvilEvo (3. Juni 2008)

Caranamarth schrieb:


> Also n Grinsen is diese Artikelbezeichnung definitiv wert



Ja wenn es nicht viel zu schreiben gibt, muss man es eben öfters schreiben, der weiß, wie man eine Auktion füllt, aber ich bin mir jetz ganz sicher, dass der Rückenprotektor abnehmbar ist^^.


----------



## da_dude (3. Juni 2008)

zwar nicht zum totlachen aber 6,3 kilo für nen rahmen der gefedert ist vorne ^^
http://cgi.ebay.de/Diamondback-26-Z...oryZ9199QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## $tealth (3. Juni 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal was für die autonome Szene!


leider nicht da diese Gegenstände als passive Bewaffnung gelten und mit Freiheitsentzug sowie Geldstrafen und in besonders schweren fällen (wenn man damit nen B*llen gehauen hab) langen Haftstrafen bestraft werden--


----------



## Hardraider (3. Juni 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ja wenn es nicht viel zu schreiben gibt, muss man es eben öfters schreiben, der weiß, wie man eine Auktion füllt, aber ich bin mir jetz ganz sicher, dass der Rückenprotektor abnehmbar ist^^.




Nicht Beschreibung sondern Bezeichung...

Er hat statt Jacke - Kacke geschrieben 

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (3. Juni 2008)

zu recht. ab in den knast mit sowas...


----------



## $tealth (3. Juni 2008)

ebay verkäufer" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay verkäufer schrieb:
			
		

> Dainese Impact Jacket Race,Protektoren Kacke,Neu, Gr:L








			
				kroiterfee schrieb:
			
		

> zu rechts. also ab in den knast mit sowas...


----------



## kroiterfee (3. Juni 2008)

du weisst das ich deine aussage meinte...


----------



## $tealth (3. Juni 2008)

ja ich weis 
nimm mal nicht alles für bare Münze.


----------



## B.Scheuert (4. Juni 2008)

da_dude schrieb:


> zwar nicht zum totlachen aber 6,3 kilo für nen rahmen der gefedert ist vorne ^^


 Naja, der Rahmen ist schließlich mit 26 Zoll auch XXXXXL!



Makkerfried schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=115570&sort=1&cat=last1&page=6
> 
> *Scott Einzelanfertigung mit verstärktem Rahmen..u.a. mit  Hussefelt Kurbelwellen..........*


 Bei ihm genauso: Ein Rad in der Größe 26 Zoll muss ja eine Einzelanfertigung sein...


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Juni 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> leider nicht da diese Gegenstände als passive Bewaffnung gelten und mit Freiheitsentzug sowie Geldstrafen ....



Soso, wieder was gelernt. Kenne mich da eher mit "aktiver" Bewaffnung aus, aber das ist dann schon interessant (das mit der pasiven)! Danke!


----------



## Backfisch (4. Juni 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Soso, wieder was gelernt. Kenne mich da eher mit "aktiver" Bewaffnung aus, aber das ist dann schon interessant (das mit der pasiven)! Danke!



http://dejure.org/gesetze/VersG/17a.html


----------



## B.Scheuert (5. Juni 2008)

UVP bleibt geheim


----------



## Nixverstehen (5. Juni 2008)

... hmm zurzeit nix los bei ebay,wa?


----------



## Deleted 5247 (5. Juni 2008)

Drillinge:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Jekyl...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Jekyl...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Jekyl...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Schon erstaunlich, wie es ein Verkäufer schafft, dreimal ein vollkommen identisches Rad zu verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (5. Juni 2008)

Nja das is der gleiche, der die 20Stk. hatte, die er nicht losgeworden ist, hat er anscheinend einzeln verkauft, die Preisspannen sind fast genauso kurios, wie, dass 20 Cannondales rumstehen hat.


----------



## popeye_mzg (6. Juni 2008)

Buchteliges mal etwas anders:
(Die Chancen, nach mittlerweile 10 Monaten, das wieder zu finden, würde ich gegen 0 schätzen ....)
Aber dafür noch 8,50 Eusen Versand haben zu wollen ? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fitnessbike_W0QQ...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## William Foster (6. Juni 2008)

Wenig aussagekräftige Überschrift, finde ich.

Und was würde denn pasieren, wenn ich da jetzt biete? ;-)


----------



## popeye_mzg (6. Juni 2008)

Versuch macht kluch 

Edit: Einer hats ja schon getan ....


----------



## William Foster (6. Juni 2008)

Nee, da kennt ja jeder hier meinen Account. Das muss nicht sein.


----------



## steve83931 (6. Juni 2008)

Das CD *JEKYLE * muss wohl ein Sondermodell sein, hab ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Tipo Allegro (6. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/FORCA-26-MTB-MOU...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## William Foster (6. Juni 2008)

Tipo Allegro schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/FORCA-26-MTB-MOU...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:




Schlimm sowas. Aber ich will garnicht wissen, was ich selber für Schais kaufe, von dem ich keine Ahnung habe...


----------



## Jumper 1 (6. Juni 2008)

Tipo Allegro schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/FORCA-26-MTB-MOU...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:



ein geiles Bike 
was will man mehr 
:kotz.
Ich muß alle drei Bikes von mir verkaufen damit ich mit diesem geilem Bike fahren kann,was nicht mal ein Schaltauge hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss93 (6. Juni 2008)

hey

http://cgi.ebay.de/Professioneller-...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

also das ist reine hightec

http://cgi.ebay.de/fahrrad-sitzt-kl...ryZ27925QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

echt für alles?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Tacx-Schweissfae...ryZ93170QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

also jetz übertreibt man finde ich

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Kettenni...ryZ85151QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und das ist reiner luxus

http://cgi.ebay.de/TANK-Mountainbik...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

HILFE!!! das ist das schrecklichste was ich je sehen musste


----------



## Jumper 1 (6. Juni 2008)

Anhängerkupplung aus Russland
oder ein Teil von der Pipeline


----------



## boss93 (6. Juni 2008)

.


----------



## William Foster (6. Juni 2008)

boss93 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Kettenni...ryZ85151QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Die Frage dazu hat doch bestimmt wieder so ein Krümelkacker hier aus'm Forum gestellt. Ich hätte nicht geantwortet...


----------



## Tipo Allegro (6. Juni 2008)

Mehr geht nicht!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Das-Beste-Bike-M...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## luxuzz (6. Juni 2008)

sag ja besser gehts einfach nicht ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (7. Juni 2008)

Tipo Allegro schrieb:


> Mehr geht nicht!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Das-Beste-Bike-M...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


lol sehr aktuelles Foto


----------



## 4mate (7. Juni 2008)

boss93 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/TANK-Mountainbik...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> HILFE!!! das ist das schrecklichste was ich je sehen musste


   das stimmt , wenn ich den Anlenkpunkt des Stoßdämpfers auf der Schwinge sehe sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare ...



Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Anhängerkupplung aus Russland
> oder ein Teil von der Pipeline




 ich glaube Du hast recht !


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (7. Juni 2008)

boss93 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/TANK-Mountainbik...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


_"Das Bike wurde seit Neukauf nicht viel gefahren da ich feststellen musste das Mountainbiking kein Sport für mich ist."_

Tja woran das wohl lag....


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2008)

Tipo Allegro schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/FORCA-26-MTB-MOU...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Obwohl die Sägezahnscheibe an der Kassette schon mächtig ist


----------



## Tipo Allegro (8. Juni 2008)

Ein echtes Schnäppchen mit etwas Flugrost... 
Manche Leute haben Preisvorstellungen...aber hab schon heftigeres gesehen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-26er-MOUNTAI...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Juni 2008)

Tipo Allegro schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-26er-MOUNTAI...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


--> "DER HINTERE REIFEN IST PLATT WEISS NICHT OB NUR LUFT RAUS ODER PLATT IST"

Gibt's da 'nen Unterschied, ob der Reifen platt ist, oder nur keine Luft mehr hat?
Sehr schöne Rechtschreibung und Interpunktion im Übrigen. Damit er in der Groß- und Kleinschreibung keine fatalen Fehler mehr machen kann, hat er lieber alles groß geschrieben, Respekt.


----------



## Jumper 1 (8. Juni 2008)

es gibt einen
Entweder man pumpt auf
oder man flickt und pumpt dann auf


----------



## factoryltd (8. Juni 2008)

Wie kann mann denn son Schrott reinstellen und dann son Preis verlangen


----------



## Jumper 1 (8. Juni 2008)

sagen wir mal so 
würdest du für 300.-eur Baumarktschrott kaufen
es stehen lassen und dann für 30.- eur verkaufen?
NÖ ,du würdest auch versuchen ohne großen Verlust rauszukommen


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Juni 2008)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> es gibt einen
> Entweder man pumpt auf
> oder man flickt und pumpt dann auf



In beiden Fällen ist er platt und hat demnach keine Luft...
Was er damit meint, ist mir natürlich klar, aber wie er's ausdrückt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PustKeuch (11. Juni 2008)

Komisches Specialized Bike, ist mir da etwas entgangen ?=P

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Stum...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## insanerider (11. Juni 2008)

PustKeuch schrieb:


> Komisches Specialized Bike, ist mir da etwas entgangen ?=P
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Stum...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



Ganz offenbar ist Dir da etwas entgangen.....


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Juni 2008)

PustKeuch schrieb:


> Komisches Specialized Bike, ist mir da etwas entgangen ?=P
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Stum...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



Älteren Jahrgangs halt...


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juni 2008)

Troy Lee Helm


----------



## Cuberius (11. Juni 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Troy Lee Helm




Oh haben giro und troy lee fusioniert?


----------



## nein (11. Juni 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Troy Lee Helm



ach du kacke :kotz: 
neupreis 160... da fragt man sich doch allen ernstes, wo diese menschen ihr gehirn haben


----------



## Banshee-Rider (11. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Zusatz-Daempfersysten-26-Hardtail-Fully_W0QQitemZ270244698356QQihZ017QQcategoryZ100246QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

...wenn mir mal mein FW nicht ausreicht, kauf ich mir das teil...


----------



## foenfrisur (11. Juni 2008)

gabs schonmal zu sehen....


----------



## Tipo Allegro (11. Juni 2008)

Schon alt aber immernoch der Burner schlechthin !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Wheels (11. Juni 2008)

Voll geil das Teil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Das bau ich an mein Fully, endlich mehr Federweg.
Das ist der einfachste Weg aus meinem XC ein Dhler zu
basteln.
Ich schreib den Typen mal an, ob er sowas auch noch 
für die Gabel hat.
Das nenn ich dann Allmountain, das ganze kann man
je nach Streckenverlauf mal schnell mit dem Multitool
umbauen.


----------



## spessarter (14. Juni 2008)

... schaut euch mal die Dämpferschrauben von dem Frame an:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-XCR-1000-iDrive-Mountain-Bike-Frame-NOS_W0QQitemZ170226358830QQihZ007QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

P.S:
Ich habe das Bike auch - normalerweise sind da versenkte Innensechskantschrauben zur Dämpferaufnahme....


----------



## Whiteeagle (15. Juni 2008)

spessarter schrieb:


> ... schaut euch mal die Dämpferschrauben von dem Frame an:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-XCR-1000-iDrive-Mountain-Bike-Frame-NOS_W0QQitemZ170226358830QQihZ007QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


 
ich hatte mal ein 2-danger.. bei diesen hügeln, die bei 30er zonen fürs langsam fahren sorgen, ist mir mal die dämpferschraube weg geflogen, hatte da nur 20km/h drauf. da es 2-danger war, ab nach boc. der werkstattfutzi dort: geh am besten im baumarkt und kauf dir die üblichen schrauben, die halten 3 mal mehr als die von werk aus verbaut sind...


----------



## michar (15. Juni 2008)

will jemand ne boxxer ohne zugstufe fuer besseres ansprechverhalten?!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Boxxer-Race_W0QQitemZ220245061779QQihZ012QQcategoryZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jumper 1 (15. Juni 2008)

Ist normal bei DH Race
durch das fehlen des Ventil spricht sie noch schneller an 
Nachteil sie federt auch noch schneller raus
Dewegen nur für sehr schnelle Abfahrten geeignet
er gibt ja die Zugstufenteile dazu


----------



## michar (15. Juni 2008)

die abfahrten muessen aber wirklich sehr schnell sein...und ich bezweifel das das ansprechverhalten so toll verbessert wird durch den ausbau der zugstufe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumper 1 (15. Juni 2008)

bringt ein paar mm 
für Normalfahrer brings nix außer eine hüpfende gabel


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Juni 2008)

spessarter schrieb:


> ... schaut euch mal die Dämpferschrauben von dem Frame an:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-XCR-1000-iDrive-Mountain-Bike-Frame-NOS_W0QQitemZ170226358830QQihZ007QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



man beachte auf den bilder im hintergrund die kunststoffwand. erinnert doch stark an diese kleinen einkaufswagenunterstände bei kaufland, netto plus und co. auf den parkplätzen

haha... herrlich als wintergarten missbraucht.


----------



## spessarter (15. Juni 2008)

> geh am besten im baumarkt und kauf dir die üblichen schrauben, die halten 3 mal mehr als die von werk aus verbaut sind...



... no way, das ist falsch: Meine Dämpferschraube ist am GT auch mal gebrochen (meine Schuld, Durchschlag mit zu wenig Luft) - da habe ich eine hochfeste Schraube aus dem Werkzeughandel (10.irgendwas) eingebaut - die hat nicht eine Ausfahrt gehalten.


----------



## Whiteeagle (15. Juni 2008)

kein bike, aber braucht wer nen cd key für win2000? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350067806891


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Juni 2008)

kannst Du den lesen ?


----------



## Whiteeagle (15. Juni 2008)

jups, speicher das bild auf pc und vergrösser es, gehts noch besser.


----------



## Blackwater Park (15. Juni 2008)

ie user ^^
https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/139


----------



## robert-muc (15. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shoxs-Feder...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hmm ja...Ganz sicher.


----------



## Whiteeagle (16. Juni 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> ie user ^^
> https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/139


 
nö, opera


----------



## scary.master (16. Juni 2008)

Whiteeagle schrieb:


> kein bike, aber braucht wer nen cd key für win2000?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350067806891



key nicht aber die cd ^^



robert-muc schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shoxs-Feder...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Hmm ja...Ganz sicher.



und damit hat der hersteller erreicht was er wollte, einen namen der ähnlich klingt wie einer von einer guten marke. und 5cm federweg 

noch was gefunden 
WM 06 Eröfnungsspiel ball


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Juni 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> --> "DER HINTERE REIFEN IST PLATT WEISS NICHT OB NUR LUFT RAUS ODER PLATT IST"
> 
> Gibt's da 'nen Unterschied, ob der Reifen platt ist, oder nur keine Luft mehr hat?
> Sehr schöne Rechtschreibung und Interpunktion im Übrigen. Damit er in der Groß- und Kleinschreibung keine fatalen Fehler mehr machen kann, hat er lieber alles groß geschrieben, Respekt.



viel witziger ist doch der satz:

HIER NUR AN SELBSTABHOLER-RAUM BITBURG-TRIER ODER DER KÄUFER REGELT DAS ABHOLEN SELBST DANN AUCH VERSAND MÖGLICH!!!


----------



## EvilEvo (16. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Claude-Monet-Pai...goryZ551QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem ich glaub das ist ein neuer Preisrekord in diesem Thread


----------



## The Floh (16. Juni 2008)

ist ja immerhin ein Monet...


----------



## B.Scheuert (16. Juni 2008)

lol, die Zeitangaben:



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]Date of Creation: [/FONT]*1900-1949*


und:


> Claude Monet
> 
> born: November 14, 1840 in Paris
> 
> * died: December 5, 1926 in Giverny *


Edit: verkauft einen Monet, und hat zuletzt eine Dose Acryllack gekauft


----------



## LautSprecher (16. Juni 2008)

> 7.008.016,66





> Dieser Artikel ist bis zu 1.000 EUR abgesichert.



Wenn ich der Postbote wär, wüsst ich wo ich das Ding verstecken würde


----------



## zastafari (16. Juni 2008)

...und das bei der ersten eigenen Ebay-Transaktion dies gekauft wurde, steigert auch nicht grad das Vertrauen...

...obwohl, ich bräucht noch nen Monet für's WC...


----------



## EvilEvo (16. Juni 2008)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...obwohl, ich bräucht noch nen Monet für's WC...



Kannste knicken, ich will den für mein Bastelkeller^^


----------



## luxuzz (16. Juni 2008)

RasenmÃ¤her fÃ¼r 50.000â¬ 
Und dann gibs gratis 2 FahrrÃ¤der dazu..
Naja blÃ¶d nur das keiner mitbietet und es die beiden FahrrÃ¤der spÃ¤ter ab 1â¬ dazu gibt ^^

RasenmÃ¤her


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. Juni 2008)

Ne, der kommt ein meinen Heizölkeller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (16. Juni 2008)

schaut euch mal seine bewertungen an, er hat ne doxe farbe gekauft, pinsel, fehlt nurnoch ein buch "wie male ich mir selbst ein bild und werde reich"


----------



## EvilEvo (16. Juni 2008)

scary.master schrieb:


> schaut euch mal seine bewertungen an, er hat ne doxe farbe gekauft, pinsel, fehlt nurnoch ein buch "wie male ich mir selbst ein bild und werde reich"



Das Buch hat er zum Geburtstag gekriegt, er wolltes zwar nicht haben, aber hat sich gedacht, "naja, wenn ich jetzt was male und bei Ebay verkloppe, krieg ich vielleicht mehr für das Bild als für das Buch".

Auch ein Knaller, dieses Bewertungsprofil: http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...1972&iid=-1&de=off&items=25&interval=0&page=3


----------



## M!tch (17. Juni 2008)

dazu die vielen koffer und taschen fÃ¼r die flucht ins ausland. 
aber mal ehrlich, wenn das bild wirklich soviel wert ist, verkaufe ich es doch nicht bei ebay.
mich wÃ¼rde auch mal interessieren, was ein startgebot von 7mio â¬ fÃ¼r gebÃ¼hren verursacht.


----------



## b_trier (17. Juni 2008)

ER

http://cgi.ebay.de/Werfer_W0QQitemZ...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

verkauft einen Werfer  lol


----------



## UliT (17. Juni 2008)

Was ist daran komisch? Das Teil wirft eben die Kette um.

MfG


----------



## b_trier (17. Juni 2008)

Das heisst richtigerweise Umwerfer nicht Werfer. Oder wird das auch Werfer genannt? (Nie gehört)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (17. Juni 2008)

b_trier schrieb:


> ER
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Werfer_W0QQitemZ...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> verkauft einen Werfer  lol





> mit Schelle für Sattelrohr



was schaltet man den damit wenn es am sattelrohr ist ?


----------



## Whiteeagle (17. Juni 2008)

M!tch schrieb:


> dazu die vielen koffer und taschen fÃ¼r die flucht ins ausland.
> aber mal ehrlich, wenn das bild wirklich soviel wert ist, verkaufe ich es doch nicht bei ebay.
> mich wÃ¼rde auch mal interessieren, was ein startgebot von 7mio â¬ fÃ¼r gebÃ¼hren verursacht.



du verkaufst es aber auf ebay wenns ne fÃ¤lschung ist, weil danach ist man weg vom fenster  
alles was Ã¼ber 250â¬ als startpreis hat, kostet 4,80â¬. wÃ¼rde er das teil fÃ¼r den sofortkauf preis verkaufen, wÃ¼rde es 200225,55â¬ einbringen fÃ¼r ebay


----------



## B.Scheuert (17. Juni 2008)

b_trier schrieb:


> Das heisst richtigerweise Umwerfer nicht Werfer. Oder wird das auch Werfer genannt? (Nie gehÃ¶rt)


Genau, das Ding wirft mir auch immer die Kette runter und hebt sie wieder aufs grÃ¶Ãere Kettenblatt. KÃ¶nnte also auch Runterwerfer oder Aufheber heiÃen. AuÃerdem hab ich noch einen verschaltbaren KettenfÃ¼hrer(Relikt aus den 2.Weltkrieg und so).


Whiteeagle schrieb:


> du verkaufst es aber auf ebay wenns ne fÃ¤lschung ist, weil danach ist man weg vom fenster
> alles was Ã¼ber 250â¬ als startpreis hat, kostet 4,80â¬. wÃ¼rde er das teil fÃ¼r den sofortkauf preis verkaufen, wÃ¼rde es 200225,55â¬ einbringen fÃ¼r ebay


die 4,80â¬ sind die AngebotsgebÃ¼hren. Dazu kommt aber noch die Verkaufsprovision, in dem Bereich EUR 500,01 und hÃ¶her EUR 26,50 zzgl. 2,0% des Verkaufspreises Ã¼ber EUR 500,00. Deshalb zahlt man bei 0-Cent-Auktionen(die mit 1â¬ Startgebot) auch nicht nichts, sondern nur die Verkaufsprovision. Mich hat neulich so eine 0-Cent-Auktion ca. 2500Cent gekostet . 
Das Bild wÃ¼rde eBay also mindestens 4,8â¬+26,5â¬+139208,20â¬ bringen. Die Jungs sind keine WohltÃ¤ter sondern ein kapitalistisch orientiertes Unternehmen. Und die wollen immer mitverdienen, wenns irgendwas zu holen gibt. Bei Verkaufspreisen unter 50â¬ sogar 8%...


----------



## EvilEvo (17. Juni 2008)

Na dann kauft mal das Bild, damit die Leute von Ebay mal wieder bisschen Weihnachtsgeld kriegen^^.
Ich finde die Ebay-Gebühren trotzdem noch sehr fair.


----------



## UliT (17. Juni 2008)

scary.master schrieb:


> was schaltet man den damit wenn es am sattelrohr ist ?



Wie heißt denn das Stück Rohr am Bike wo die Sattelstütze reinkommt?

MfG


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Juni 2008)

sitzrohr.


----------



## popeye_mzg (17. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pont...013QQitemZ230261543845QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

Für einige hier bestimmt interessant  
Für andere nur ein Relikt ihrer Kindheit


----------



## Backfisch (17. Juni 2008)

Und bei Mobile.de war neulich ein Trans Am aus den "Bandit"-Filmen drin, mit Burt-Reynolds-Autogramm. 

Fehlen dann nur noch General Lee und Colts Truck.


----------



## Cuberius (17. Juni 2008)




----------



## Banshee-Rider (17. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Und bei Mobile.de war neulich ein Trans Am aus den "Bandit"-Filmen drin, mit Burt-Reynolds-Autogramm.
> 
> Fehlen dann nur noch General Lee und Colts Truck.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dodge-Charger-1969-Dodge-Charger-General-Lee-383-or-440_W0QQitemZ190229611321QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190229611321&

Oder die etwas aufgebohrte version...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dodge-Charger-1969-Dodge-Charger-RT-General-Lee-1000HP-Hemi_W0QQitemZ150259011234QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150259011234&

...ich würd den zweiten nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (18. Juni 2008)

Damit dem Kot auch ja nix passiert

Wurde jemandem ein Avalanche geklaut?

35.000 â¬ SK


----------



## nein (18. Juni 2008)

mich würds auch nicht stören, wenn die rahmennummer an meinem trad fehlen würde... jedoch stört das wohl den ursprüngl. besitzer


----------



## foenfrisur (18. Juni 2008)

Cuberius schrieb:


>




Yehaa...eines der geilsten Auto ever!
Ich hatte früher so einen von matchbox und das brachte mir ne ganze menge Respääkt ein


----------



## da_dude (18. Juni 2008)

hab ich was verpasst?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Full...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
neues spezi modell?


----------



## LautSprecher (18. Juni 2008)

Der Avalanche-Typ ist aber fleißig am Bikes erleichtern.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (19. Juni 2008)

Soll man dem/der Verkäufer/in den Tipp geben, Babelfish für eine Übersetzung zu nutzen?  

http://cgi.ebay.de/DYNO-ORINGINAL_W...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## M!tch (19. Juni 2008)

das sieht eher nach untere bildungsschicht aus, als nach übersetzung, da man einige wortfragmente erkennt, die schlichtweg grauenhaft falsch geschrieben sind.


----------



## erkan1984 (19. Juni 2008)

nicht Ebay aber irgendwie lustig....





wie kommen die Bilder da hin?


----------



## infinitetrails.de (19. Juni 2008)

Sexy Pix für mehr Klicks... scheint ja zu wirken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Rider (19. Juni 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Soll man dem/der Verkäufer/in den Tipp geben, Babelfish für eine Übersetzung zu nutzen?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/DYNO-ORINGINAL_W...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Schaut mal seine andere angebotene artikeln an, und seine bisherige verkäufe... Den selben fahrrad am 4 und 8 verkauft?!? Und die selbe autoteile verkauft der auch wieder... ...und verdächtig viele autoradios hat der da...   Ich will keinem was unterstellen, aber eindeutiger kann es wohl kaum sein.


----------



## deichschubser (19. Juni 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Der Avalanche-Typ ist aber fleißig am Bikes erleichtern.



scheint echt n krasser typ zu sein...

kartoffelkopp:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110243942357

aber in der M-Variante:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110250318321

und dann scheint scheint er noch auf seine eigenen "Kameraden" zu stehen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110236673150

leude gibtz....


----------



## zeitweiser (19. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub ich fahr den falschen Sattel    
http://cgi.ebay.de/Super-ergonomisc...ryZ15529QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MaxxTBone (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo Verkaufe hier ein Herren Montenbik,guten zustand ist gebraucht,leider bremst es am Fahren ab und zu aber bestimmt kennen sie sich besser damit aus als mein man mit der reparatur.

es ist 26 Zoll. und hat 7Gänge auf einem Lenkrat und 3Gänge auf anderem Lenkrat.

Es ist nur für selbst abholer gedacht.

VIEL SPASS BEIM BIETEN


----------



## andy1 (20. Juni 2008)

Gabel falschrum eingebaut...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160250728104


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Juni 2008)

So langsam habe ich den Eindruck wir sehen das falsch, bei der Anzahl derer die "anders" fahren. Ich befürchte das gehört so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (20. Juni 2008)

Du meinst also, wir haben die falsch zusammengebauten Fahrräder? Und genau deswegen gehen die auch nicht so schnell kaputt?^^


----------



## stephaneagle (20. Juni 2008)

deichschubser schrieb:


> scheint echt n krasser typ zu sein...
> 
> kartoffelkopp:
> 
> ...


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Juni 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Du meinst also, wir haben die falsch zusammengebauten Fahrräder? Und genau deswegen gehen die auch nicht so schnell kaputt?^^



Jou! Werde morgen gleich beginnen meine Gabeln zu drehen!


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juni 2008)

Meine Gabel ist schon gedreht, aber die haben eine Hälfte vergessen...


----------



## Dentabiker (21. Juni 2008)

ohne punkt und komma

der absolute hinkuker und bei spaßbietern kontaktiert er sofort seinen anwalt
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-26...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## scary.master (21. Juni 2008)

Dentabiker schrieb:


> ohne punkt und komma
> 
> der absolute hinkuker und bei spaßbietern kontaktiert er sofort seinen anwalt
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-26...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





> die vordere bremse habe ich abgebaut weil ich sie nicht benötigt habe man kann die vordere felge auch mit V-Brake bremsen fahren aber auch mit  scheiben bremsen   ich gebe den bremsattel und scheibe noch dazu mit aber die kann man bei der federung nicht drauf machen



wiso soll man bitte wegen der gabel keinen bremszug verlegen können

und eine sehr weiche federung, klasse geht bestimmt klasse fahren kommt man sich vor wie auf nem schaukelstuhl.


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juni 2008)

...und der Zweit- und Drittaccount pusht auch schon kräftig mit...


----------



## scary.master (21. Juni 2008)

muss man eine dobbelbrückengabel nicht mit dem vorbau fixieren ? weil den sein lenker hängt recht weit oben ohne abstandshalter


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Juni 2008)

scary.master schrieb:


> muss man eine dobbelbrückengabel nicht mit dem vorbau fixieren ? weil den sein lenker hängt recht weit oben ohne abstandshalter



Ich denk es schaut aus wie so ein alter, verschraubter 1" Schaft. Aber schon irres Teil, ohne Bremse, konsequente Gewichtsersparniss!


----------



## da_dude (22. Juni 2008)

Bei dem Text würd ich da nix kaufen...http://cgi.ebay.de/Neues-lacoste-Po...yZ130177QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumper 1 (22. Juni 2008)

da_dude schrieb:


> Bei dem Text würd ich da nix kaufen...http://cgi.ebay.de/Neues-lacoste-Po...yZ130177QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



in letzter Zeit sind viel neue Japaner im Ebay
die können ihr Zeug nicht mehr verkaufen dewegen Probieren sie es hier
Ich fage mich nur wo sie das Deutsch gelernt haben
Oder sie haben eine Übersetzungshilfe die nicht einwandfrei funktioniert


----------



## popeye_mzg (22. Juni 2008)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> in letzter Zeit sind viel neue Japaner im Ebay
> die können ihr Zeug nicht mehr verkaufen dewegen Probieren sie es hier
> Ich fage mich nur wo sie das Deutsch gelernt haben
> Oder sie haben eine Übersetzungshilfe die nicht einwandfrei funktioniert



Babel fish, aber auf deren Übersetzungskünste muss man sich nicht wirklich verlassen


----------



## Töff-Töff (22. Juni 2008)

Japanisch kann man nicht per Ürogramm übersetzen, genausowenig wie Latein... Völlig sinnfrei


----------



## Canadan (22. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Raritaet-Bremsen...ryZ77582QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

interessant für die Retros unter Euch


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Juni 2008)

scary.master schrieb:


> wiso soll man bitte wegen der gabel keinen bremszug verlegen können


 Er meint wohl, dass man an der Gabel keine Scheibenbremse montieren kann.


> und eine sehr weiche federung, klasse geht bestimmt klasse fahren kommt man sich vor wie auf nem schaukelstuhl.


Kann es sein, dass die nur in dem oberen, dickeren Bereich in die Standrohre einfedert? Hätte dann nur ca.5cm Federweg. Ich glaube aber auch, dass er mit "eine extrem weiche federung in der mitte" den dämpfer meint. Sitzt ja ungefähr in der Mitte vom Rad.

p.s.: Den Anwalt will ich sehen!


----------



## infinitetrails.de (23. Juni 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> p.s.: Den Anwalt will ich sehen!



In solchen Kreisen verwendet man keinen Anwalt sondern MOSKAU INKASSO


----------



## $tealth (23. Juni 2008)

> MOSKAU INKASSO



hat jemand nach mir gefragt?


----------



## thaper (23. Juni 2008)

es geht darum, dass die gabel keine scheibenbremsaufnahme hat, sondern nur das VR


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2008)

Wer kauft eigentlich einen solchen Mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (23. Juni 2008)

Canadan schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Raritaet-Bremsen...ryZ77582QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> interessant für die Retros unter Euch



Müßten einer der ersten HS11 sein!


----------



## windtalker (23. Juni 2008)

Dumm gelaufen: 

POL-BO: Ebay-Kriminalität
Bochum (ots) - Am 22.06.2008 gegen 22:00 h meldet sich ein 45jähriger Bochumer bei der Polizei und erklärt, dass er soeben bei Ebay ein Zelt ersteigert hätte, dass ihm vor ca. zwei Wochen aus seinem Keller gestohlen worden sei. Aufgrund einiger Besonderheiten konnte er das ersteigerte Zelt zweifelsfrei als das entwendte identifizieren. Seine Freude über den Rückerhalt des Zeltes wurde aber noch durch die Überraschung übertroffen, die dem Mann widerfuhr als er im Zuge der Abwicklung des Ebay-Geschäftes erfuhr, dass der Verkäufer und mutmaßliche Dieb ein Nachbar aus dem gleichen Haus war. 

Der Verkäufer des Zeltes, ein 19jähriger Bochumer, war nicht weniger überrascht, als in den Abendstunden plötzlich die Polizei erschien. Nachdem er zunächst jeglichen Verdacht von sich wies, mußte er, nachdem in seiner Wohnung weiteres Diebesgut gefunden wurden, eine Beteiligung an diversen Straftaten einräumen. Der junge Mann wurde vorläufig festgenommen, das Diebesgut sichergestellt. Der 45jährige Bochumer erhielt sein Zelt zurück - ohne die Ersteigerungssumme zu bezahlen. 


Leitstelle Polizei Bochum


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wer kauft eigentlich einen solchen Mist


 Wer kauft Baumarkträder? Ist wohl die gleiche Kundschaft...



windtalker schrieb:


> ...bla...


----------



## Dentabiker (23. Juni 2008)

windtalker schrieb:


> Dumm gelaufen:
> 
> POL-BO: Ebay-Kriminalität
> Bochum (ots) - Am 22.06.2008 gegen 22:00 h meldet sich ein 45jähriger Bochumer bei der Polizei und erklärt, dass er soeben bei Ebay ein Zelt ersteigert hätte, dass ihm vor ca. zwei Wochen aus seinem Keller gestohlen worden sei. Aufgrund einiger Besonderheiten konnte er das ersteigerte Zelt zweifelsfrei als das entwendte identifizieren. Seine Freude über den Rückerhalt des Zeltes wurde aber noch durch die Überraschung übertroffen, die dem Mann widerfuhr als er im Zuge der Abwicklung des Ebay-Geschäftes erfuhr, dass der Verkäufer und mutmaßliche Dieb ein Nachbar aus dem gleichen Haus war.
> ...



so was passiert nur im wahren leben, als handlung im film wäre es unglaubwürdig.
das leben ist doch der beste regisseur


----------



## Cuberius (23. Juni 2008)

windtalker schrieb:


> Dumm gelaufen:
> 
> POL-BO: Ebay-Kriminalität
> Bochum (ots) - Am 22.06.2008 gegen 22:00 h meldet sich ein 45jähriger Bochumer bei der Polizei und erklärt, dass er soeben bei Ebay ein Zelt ersteigert hätte, dass ihm vor ca. zwei Wochen aus seinem Keller gestohlen worden sei. Aufgrund einiger Besonderheiten konnte er das ersteigerte Zelt zweifelsfrei als das entwendte identifizieren. Seine Freude über den Rückerhalt des Zeltes wurde aber noch durch die Überraschung übertroffen, die dem Mann widerfuhr als er im Zuge der Abwicklung des Ebay-Geschäftes erfuhr, dass der Verkäufer und mutmaßliche Dieb ein Nachbar aus dem gleichen Haus war.
> ...



Hab ich heut im Radio mitbekommen, einfach zu geil!


----------



## mastro022 (25. Juni 2008)

Achtung!!!

Das hier ist ein Betrug.

http://market.scout24.ch/ClassifiedD...=828082&lng=de

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/309114/

Passt auf Jungs u. Mädls, Zahlung wird nur über Western Union u. Money Gram vom Verkäufer verlangt u. will euch überreden das die Zahlungsmethode 100% Save ist, BULLSHIT es is sooo unsave !!!

RISKS:

http://www.westernunion.at/WebMT/pdf/BuyerBeware_de.pdf

Verkäufer Mail: ([email protected]) Achtung er verkauft irg. wo noch ein Intense M6 über die gleich mail Adresse um einen Spot Preis.

Hello,

I`m not in London at this moment and my wife will ship the frame

Here is EXACTLY how I propose you to make a safe deal:
You go to your nearest Western Union or Money Gram branch and deposit the money
(1250Euros )
you have to pay me on a RANDOM name ( EG your
uncle name and address from London UK.After you deposit the money you will receive the
receipt ( your Send Money Form paper copy ). Scan it
and send it back to me in JPEG format. In this
way I make sure you that the money have been deposited
correctly and I see that you have the money.Once I receive the scanned receipt from
you,
I will IMMEDIATELY ship you the bike
After you will receive the bike you have 2 days to
inspect and test them. If all is OK, you will
have to go on Western Union or Money Gram and modify the
transfer details by changing the receiver name with my
name so I can collect the money. And our deal ends there.
If you are not satisfied with the bike, you can send
it back to me and securely withdraw the money
you have deposited at Western Union or Money Gram.
It's a 100% safe deal for both of us. Your big
advantage: you can inspect the bike before I get
paid.
Please let me know your answer.
Thanks!

Hello,
>
> Sorry but in my country we are not familiar with POD...
>
> Please understand that my intention is to do business
> not fraud.
> There are many laws for fraud here in my country and i will not risk my
> freedom and go to jail for your money ! I will not get rich if i steal
> from you with the risk that i will have to run away with your money and
> hide from the police for the rest of my life ! I am a maried man with a
> family .
> Like i said before that i am a serious and respected person here in UK
> and i will respect our agreement ! I hope that you are a man of your
> word and respect our deal !
> Now if everything is ok i wait your email with order confirmation! For
> payment i use Western Union or Money Gram wire transfer and for shipping
> DHL or UPS Thanks for cooperation!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (25. Juni 2008)

Wie oft noch?

Und wer soll darauf noch reinfallen?


----------



## KingCAZAL (25. Juni 2008)

lange finger?


----------



## Backfisch (25. Juni 2008)

Der verkauft Teile von Schrottautos, da kann es schon mal sein, dass das Bedienteil fehlt.


----------



## KingCAZAL (25. Juni 2008)

das kööööönte natürlich sein, aber es bleibt suspekt


----------



## Nixverstehen (25. Juni 2008)

Suspekt wäre es, wenn er nur Autoradios verkaufen würde...


Wie hat sich das der Westernunionbetrugstyp das eigentlich vorgestellt? Du wirst doch bei westernunion als Erstes darüber aufgeklärt, was der Zweck dieser Bank ist. Das man ohne genauere Angaben seiner Person dort geld abholen kann. Ohne Perso. Ein Synonym reicht doch schon als Passwort.
Und dann noch so Sachen schreiben wie;
I will not get rich if i steal from you with the risk that i will have to run away with your money and hide from the police for the rest of my life ! lol! 

                "Niemand hat gesagt das wir eine Mauer bauen wollen.."


----------



## Nixverstehen (25. Juni 2008)

Ideal für uneinsichtige Trails..

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alte-3-Sound-Sirene-mit-Micro_W0QQitemZ270249424050QQihZ017QQcategoryZ7295QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KingCAZAL (25. Juni 2008)

vielleicht klaut der auch einfach nur ganze autos


----------



## infinitetrails.de (25. Juni 2008)

Nixverstehen schrieb:


> Ideal für uneinsichtige Trails..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Alte-3-Sound-Sirene-mit-Micro_W0QQitemZ270249424050QQihZ017QQcategoryZ7295QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Die gleiche hatte ich auch mal...ohhhh wie ich die geliebt habe


----------



## deichschubser (25. Juni 2008)

Nixverstehen schrieb:


> Ideal für uneinsichtige Trails..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Alte-3-Sound-Sirene-mit-Micro_W0QQitemZ270249424050QQihZ017QQcategoryZ7295QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



geil !!  son ding hatte damals (mitte der 80er) n kumpel von mir an sein bonanzarad geschraubt.... hiess (glaube ich) irgendwie Kojak-Sirene oder so....


----------



## Backfisch (25. Juni 2008)

Wer hatte die nicht !?  Da steht aber nicht, ob sie noch geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nixverstehen (25. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Wer hatte die nicht !?





Ich, Zonenkind. ó_O


----------



## infinitetrails.de (25. Juni 2008)

Du bist nicht zu beneiden, ohne das Teil hattest Du bestimmt ne vermurkste Kindheit ;-)


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Juni 2008)

quatsch für uns gabs die triola... eh kultiger ohne elektrogedöns


----------



## Nixverstehen (25. Juni 2008)

Genau! Bei uns gabs noch Frühförderung!!!!


----------



## Backfisch (25. Juni 2008)

Ha!


----------



## infinitetrails.de (25. Juni 2008)

Der Vergleich Eurer Kinderorgel zur Kojaksirene ist wie wenn man das Sandmännchen mit dem A-Team vergleicht ;-)


----------



## Backfisch (25. Juni 2008)

Da fällt mir ein, dass ich mich nochmal irgendwann für den Genozid am westdeutschen Sandmännchen rächen muss.


----------



## B.Scheuert (25. Juni 2008)

> Preis:                                         *EUR 3.099,00*....*NP: 6000 Euro*
> Das Bike ist NEU und ungefahren....
> Ich verkaufe es da ich 2 Sundays, ein Iron Horse Azure und ein MK habe.


Da hat wohl einer zu viel Geld?!


----------



## EvilEvo (25. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Diamond-Back-MTB...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem Stasiauktion, Kleinteile hören mit^^!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Wheels (25. Juni 2008)

Das nenn ich mal nen Fuhrpark !!!
Nicht sehr clever die ganzen Bikes im Hintergrund stehen zu lassen,
aber anderseits untermauert er damit ziemlich eindrucksvoll seine 
Aussagen.


----------



## Backfisch (25. Juni 2008)

Hot Wheels schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal nen Fuhrpark !!!



Und wir wissen jetzt auch, wofür er ihn hat: Zum Angeben.


----------



## Triturbo (25. Juni 2008)

Beim Kauf würd ich Abholung angeben, kann man sicher noch ein anderes Bike für nen Freund mitnehmen, wenn er schon so viele hat.


----------



## AhOi! (25. Juni 2008)

andere kaufen sich autos... er sich fahrräder...
bei den benzinpreisen nicht dumm


----------



## Jumper 1 (25. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Freerid...81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemder
 gibt auch noch zu daß er ein Eisdielen Poser ist


----------



## Banshee-Rider (27. Juni 2008)

Der rahmen ist geil, die gabel ist geil.... Aber zusammen? Und wie soll man den panzer ohne VR bremse fahren? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/24-Pornking-III-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (27. Juni 2008)

Danke ab in Unporno.. davon ist nix porno


----------



## EvilEvo (30. Juni 2008)

Ohne Worte http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Rahmen-Bergw...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (30. Juni 2008)

Kommt mir etwas klein vor, die Rahmengröße...
Radon-Bike


----------



## $tealth (30. Juni 2008)

Nicht kurios..aber die Beschreibung is irgendwie lustig.

Klick


----------



## kroiterfee (30. Juni 2008)

keine teppich und kamelhändler...


----------



## Triturbo (30. Juni 2008)

Ventilkappe


----------



## Backfisch (30. Juni 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ventilkappe



Das ist doch 'ne codierte Mitteilung für Schläfer!


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ohne Worte http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Rahmen-Bergw...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hilfe da war der Bruzzler am Werk 

Aber wie bekommt man dort einen Rahmen kaputt


----------



## sirtwist (1. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Das ist doch 'ne codierte Mitteilung für Schläfer!



Oder ein Code für illegale Diätpillen


----------



## jasper (1. Juli 2008)

brauch wer ein paar ersatzteile?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Altmetall-Eisen-...ryZ83676QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunboy (1. Juli 2008)

Keller entrümpeln lassen und dafür auch noch Geld bekommen


----------



## Triturbo (1. Juli 2008)

Das ist mal echt kurios !!! Ohne DSL würd ich die Seite aber auch nicht aufmachen.


----------



## jasper (1. Juli 2008)

wir schreiben das jahr 2008. ganz gallien hat dsl anschlüsse. ganz gallien? nein, ein kleines dorf usw usw...


----------



## William Foster (2. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Marta-SL-...oryZ9197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

_Now also as set for VR & HR_


----------



## The Floh (2. Juli 2008)

wie nennt man denn dann eigentlich Deutsche Wörter in der englischen Sprache???


----------



## eXc3lent (3. Juli 2008)

Englische Wörter in der deutschen Sprache: Denglish

Deutsche Wörter in der englischen Sprache: Engman?  (english - german)

Möglich wär es ja ;-)


----------



## scary.master (3. Juli 2008)

kent ihr den spurch wenn man keine ahnung hat... ?? also ist ein englisches wort und bedeutet übersetzt "auch"


----------



## herkulars (3. Juli 2008)

> also ist ein englisches wort und bedeutet übersetzt "auch"


Das sollte wohl klar sein. Es ging vielmehr um VR & HR. Wofür steht die Abkürzung? Vront Rim? :-D


----------



## RagazziFully (3. Juli 2008)

scary.master schrieb:


> kent ihr den spurch wenn man keine ahnung hat... ?? also ist ein englisches wort und bedeutet übersetzt "auch"



ach.. wirklich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## infinitetrails.de (3. Juli 2008)

HinterRim finde ich aber noch viel besser ;-)

It's also nice, that die Klug********r nie aussterben ;-)


----------



## RagazziFully (3. Juli 2008)

herkulars schrieb:


> Es ging vielmehr um VR & HR. Wofür steht die Abkürzung?



Vorward Rim & (Be)hind Rim.. logisch!


----------



## GRayFoXX (3. Juli 2008)

@scary.master
Dein Kommentar ging ja mal voll nach hinten los ^_____^

Eigentlich heissts eher front & rear wheel bzw. rim. D.h. nur diese Abkürzung ist falsch und außerdem glaub ich kaum dass da überhaupt ein englischsprachiger reinschaut. Bei dem Preis schonmal...


----------



## $tealth (3. Juli 2008)

Wegen türkische spassbieter noch mal zu ersteigern
der kann das ja auch nicht ernst gemeint haben..so ne hässliche karre..


----------



## EvilEvo (3. Juli 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> Wegen türkische spassbieter noch mal zu ersteigern
> der kann das ja auch nicht ernst gemeint haben..so ne hässliche karre..



Ey aba, de die Karre verkauft, scheint och Türke zu sein, alda . Hat wahrscheinlich sein Bruder mitgeboten um den Preis hochzutreiben und das ging schief.


----------



## M!tch (3. Juli 2008)

vor allem, wer ist so bescheuert, verkaufsbilder für ein auto im dunkeln zu machen?


(obwohl es bei der karre sogar sinn ergibt.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2008)

Dann sieht man den "kleinen" Kratzer nicht so gut


----------



## publicenemy (3. Juli 2008)

Gelöscht


----------



## infinitetrails.de (3. Juli 2008)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  Funktionieren für die 5 / 7 und die Juicy Carbon...


----------



## eXc3lent (3. Juli 2008)

Hmm... ich les da nur das die Beläge auch für die Juicy Carbon sind... aber nicht das die Beläge aus Carbon sind.

Hast dich vllt verlesen oder bin ich blind?


----------



## publicenemy (3. Juli 2008)

peinlich peinlich , bin ich blöööööööd^^


----------



## infinitetrails.de (3. Juli 2008)

So hart musst Du nicht mit dir ins Gericht gehen, zur Belohnung habe ich auch auf deinen nackte EX Link geklickt... Toll oder? Hat's was gebracht? Bist Du schon beim Video?


----------



## publicenemy (3. Juli 2008)

haha das ist n halbes jahr alt , war schon  so lang nichmehr drin


----------



## thaper (3. Juli 2008)

publicenemy schrieb:


> haha das ist n halbes jahr alt , war schon so lang nichmehr drin


@publicenemy: men det var ju inte so bra 

hihi. auch ein schwede


----------



## publicenemy (3. Juli 2008)

haha grattis , e du svensk me? det va ju toppen? haha

en svennson xD


----------



## B.Scheuert (3. Juli 2008)

scary.master schrieb:


> kent ihr den spurch wenn man keine ahnung hat... ?? also ist ein englisches wort und bedeutet übersetzt "auch"












p.s.: 900.000(minus eBay-Gebührt) Gewinn für ausdauerstarke Exhibitionisten. komisch, dass da keiner geboten hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (3. Juli 2008)

scary.master schrieb:


> kent ihr den spurch wenn man keine ahnung hat... ?? also ist ein englisches wort und bedeutet übersetzt "auch"











p.s.: 900.000(minus eBay-Gebührt) Gewinn für ausdauerstarke Exhibitionisten. komisch, dass da keiner geboten hat...


----------



## M!tch (3. Juli 2008)

oh wow, ich spende gern 1mio , immerhin gehen davon 100.000 an eine aids stiftung.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2008)

Lustig, Komm jeder Spendet einen Euro


----------



## eXc3lent (3. Juli 2008)

Wenn wir Eine Millionen Mitglieder hier hätten wäre ich dabei... haben wir nur leider nicht :-(

Überlegt aber mal ihr würdet die zwei Chaoten auf RTL oder Sat.1 sehen mit der Schlagzeile: "Zwei Verrückte laufen im Tiertange durch Deutschland um Geld zu machen und berühmt zu werden"

Was in der Bild stehen würde, kann sich glaub ich jeder denken ;-)

Gruß Sascha


----------



## 101 (4. Juli 2008)

wenn ich die versandkosten betrachte,glaube dass dies hier gehört! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/SRAM-Powerlink-G...yZ100242QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juli 2008)

Ist doch heutzutage normal, dass viele das Geld, das sie am Artikel weniger verlangen, wieder mit dem Versand reinholen. Dass Ding kommt hÃ¶chstens in 'nem 1,44â¬ Brief. 
In einigen Kategorien wurden aber auch schon die Versandkosten nach oben hin begrenzt - ausnahmsweise mal 'ne sinnvolle Neuerung bei eBay.


----------



## William Foster (4. Juli 2008)

101 schrieb:


> wenn ich die versandkosten betrachte,glaube dass dies hier gehört!



Wie meinst'n das jetzt?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (4. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Apfel-iSchorle-3...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
Unbedingt anschauen!!!


----------



## Der Yeti (4. Juli 2008)

O nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (4. Juli 2008)

Muhahaha das Ding ist echt geil, findsch richtig klasse.


----------



## borni83 (5. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schwalbe-Fahrrad...ryZ85148QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich bekomm die günstiger


----------



## Nixverstehen (5. Juli 2008)

borni83 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Schwalbe-Fahrrad...ryZ85148QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ich bekomm die günstiger



Bestimmt ne Sonderedition  warum schreibt man den dann auch:

*..neuen und original verpackten Fahrradschlauch..*

BOAH!!!


----------



## $tealth (6. Juli 2008)

Ist es jetzt ein Kona? oder ein Focus? oder etwa doch ein Spezialized?..naja..laut Anbieter ein Corradreck brokeforce

Das Bild vom Spezi hat er hier geklaut: Link


----------



## B.Scheuert (6. Juli 2008)

Vollidiot


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (6. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Federgabel-F...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Die Federgabel würde in einem geilen Gold Lackiert ohne Klarlack .

Die Gabel ist idial zum hörlegen eines Fahrrad`s geeignet .

Ich hatte sie in ein Dannhilbike verbaut gehabt ( Fullybike ) .

Die Gabel ist komplett einbaufertig , mit Steuerkopf u.Brücke .

Man kann sie nach wunch , härter oder weicher stellen .

Die Gabel kann übrigens nur mit Steckackse gefahren werden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (6. Juli 2008)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Federgabel-F...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Die Federgabel würde in einem geilen Gold Lackiert ohne Klarlack .
> 
> ...



du hast was vergessen,



> (( Auf denn Bildern ist alles drauf was ich hir meine u.Verkaufe ! ))


also leute wenn ihr ne styropor platte braucht schlagt zu


----------



## loefchen (6. Juli 2008)

Isses üblich ne Doppelbrückengabel oberhalb der oberen Brücke durch das Steuerrohr zu führen? xD


----------



## scary.master (6. Juli 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Isses üblich ne Doppelbrückengabel oberhalb der oberen Brücke durch das Steuerrohr zu führen? xD


 ähm nein,


----------



## loefchen (6. Juli 2008)

Dann sollte dem Jungchen aus der Auktion das jemand sagen ^^


----------



## William Foster (6. Juli 2008)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Federgabel-F...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Die Federgabel würde in einem geilen Gold Lackiert ohne Klarlack .
> 
> ...



Na, keine weiteren Fehler entdeckt?


----------



## Jumper 1 (6. Juli 2008)

er hat eh schon eine 6-
reicht schon.


----------



## Gamiac (6. Juli 2008)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> er hat eh schon eine 6-
> reicht schon.



Kennt ihr den Unterschied zwischen kostenlos und umsonst, meine Schulausbildung war kostenlos, die vom "Gladiator" war umsonst 

"Ich möchte ihnen noch höfflich mitteilen damit dies eine Privatauktion ist u.deshalb kein Umtausch oder Rücknahme besteht !"

Worin auch immer der Sinn dieser Aussage bestehen soll, wenigsten ist er "HÖFFLICH".


----------



## Whiteeagle (6. Juli 2008)

ein mountainbike der marke funliner


----------



## loefchen (6. Juli 2008)

Mountainbikes vollg.  <-- weeeehaaaa!


----------



## laris (7. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/DIRT-BIKE_W0QQit...ryZ85080QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

die gabel...


http://cgi.ebay.de/Dirt-Bike-Bulls-...yZ117663QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

der preis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (7. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-Proflex-1000-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jasper (7. Juli 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-Proflex-1000-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


ja und?


----------



## loefchen (7. Juli 2008)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Dirt-Bike-Bulls-...yZ117663QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> der preis...



Wieso? Der ist doch gut?


----------



## B.Scheuert (7. Juli 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> ja und?


Kuriose bzw. seltene Fedegabeltechnik vielleicht

aber das "selbstgetunte" Dirtbike:


----------



## Triturbo (7. Juli 2008)

laris schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/DIRT-BIKE_W0QQit...ryZ85080QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> die gabel...




''Das Fahrrad hat Super Fahreigenschaften und liegt super in der Spur.''
 Das bezweifle ich aber.


----------



## $tealth (7. Juli 2008)

Ich auch


----------



## masta2006 (7. Juli 2008)

selten so gelacht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scary.master (7. Juli 2008)

laris schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/DIRT-BIKE_W0QQit...ryZ85080QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> die gabel...





> Man sitzt durch die Gabel wie auf einer CHOOPER.



ich glaube er meinte "man sizt darauf wie der affe auf dem schleifstein".
die gabel hat er selbst getuned, wie denn ? mehr öl rein gekipt oder einfach nen begrenzungsring oder sowas in die richtung entfernt ? dein danke mein leben ist mir zu wertvoll um sowas zu testen


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Juli 2008)

Is das ne rausgezogene Doppelbrücke? Sieht echt übel aus.

Edit: es sieht aus wie eine Judy Doppelbrücke, hat er da nicht am Gabelkopf beide Brücken direkt übereinander montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. Juli 2008)

der hat einfach nur beide Brücken aufeinander verschraubtwasn Depp


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Juli 2008)

Sach ich ja )


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. Juli 2008)

war ich zu langsam


----------



## stephaneagle (7. Juli 2008)

laris schrieb:


> [url]http://cgi.ebay.de/Dirt-Bike-...yZ117663QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> der preis...





*FÃ¼r Abholung:  

Artikelstandort ist Berlin-Marzahn* 



Der braucht die 8000â¬ wohl, damit er aus der Platte raus kommt


----------



## chrische (7. Juli 2008)

hahaha wie gut ist das denn.
Mich wundert ja das noch keiner geboten hat bei dieser "getunten" Gabel 



> Der braucht die 8000â¬ wohl, damit er aus der Platte raus kommt


Wieso manche leute sich nichtmal bei so einem angebot mÃ¼he geben kÃ¶nnen, sicher wollte er nur 80,00â¬ haben
steht ja auch Neupreis lag bei 500.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Kuriose bzw. seltene Fedegabeltechnik vielleicht
> 
> aber das "selbstgetunte" Dirtbike:



War mal ne Alternative zu den "normalen" 

In den Anfängen der Federgabeltechnik gab es viele verschiedene Systeme, so z.B auch die AMP mit dem kleinen Parallelogram ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (7. Juli 2008)

Ich hab heute noch an der Uni einen gesehen, der hatte so einen "Cruiser" oder wie man diese chopperähnlichen 60er-Jahre-Räder nennt. Der hatte auch ne ziemlich seltsame Gabelkonstruktion, aber die Feder saß glaub ich horizontal, und nicht wie bei denen hier fast vertikal. Muss ich mir bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mal näher anschauen. Die coolste Gabel heute war aber diese verdrehte Lefty aka "Righty" am Roller(man beachte auch den dezenten Aufkleber):


----------



## nosaint77 (8. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schneeketten-fuers-Fahrrad_W0QQitemZ120279104300

http://i24.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/fb/2c/7b55_1.JPG


----------



## OHS-core (9. Juli 2008)

cool, ob die funktionieren?


----------



## Nixverstehen (9. Juli 2008)

OHS-core schrieb:


> cool, ob die funktionieren?



*rasselrasselrasselrasselrasselrassel*


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/121749/cat/49

 schlimmer gehts nicht.


----------



## salzbrezel (9. Juli 2008)

Nixverstehen schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/121749/cat/49
> 
> schlimmer gehts nicht.




Eines der geilsten RÃ¤der Ã¼berhaupt. Ein Klassiker, den ich auch mal mein Eigen nennen durfte. Der Preis ist allerdings Utopie, ich wÃ¼rde es auf max. 1800â¬ ansetzen, da gebraucht.


----------



## infinitetrails.de (9. Juli 2008)

Und das Sattelrohr sägt man dann nach Belieben ab, oder was?


----------



## loefchen (9. Juli 2008)

Ich denke das Sattelrohr wirkt eben nur sehr hoch wegen der speziellen Geometrie. Das Oberrohr wird ja im Bogen geführt und so baut sich "stabilisierende Spannung" auf.


----------



## infinitetrails.de (9. Juli 2008)

Das wirkt also nur so? Deswegen ist der Sattel also auch nur 1,5cm herausgezogen... Für mich eines der hässlichsten Räder ever.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2008)

Von der HP von dem Hersteller:
Das Superbow ist mehr als nur ein Rad. Aufgrund der durchgehenden, stark abfallenden Oberrohre verkleinern sich die beiden Rahmendreiecke und verschaffen dem Rad dadurch eine enorme Steifigkeit. Somit wird die Kraftübertragung maximiert, der Vortrieb optimiert und der Fahrspaß steigt auf 100%. Durch zwei getrennt voneinander verlaufende Oberrohre ist es zudem möglich sehr leichtes Aluminium zu benutzen, was sich in erster Linie in Gewichtsersparnis und einer verbesserten Seitensteifigkeit ausdrückt. Das verlängerte Sitzrohr hingegen verschafft dem Fahrer, durch seine sehr guten Flexeigenschaften, den nötigen Komfort.

http://www.corratec.com/content/de-.../?model=superbow_team_wc&offset=0px&x=50&y=47

Naja wers mag


----------



## Backfisch (9. Juli 2008)

flowzero schrieb:


> Und das Sattelrohr sägt man dann nach Belieben ab, oder was?



Vielleicht kauft man das Rad passend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## infinitetrails.de (9. Juli 2008)

Und das passt dann, wenn der Sattel oben noch 1,5cm Platz hat? Nicht meine Art des Bikens aber wenn es Spass macht  

Ps. Spandex is for girls!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (9. Juli 2008)

Wundert mich, dass einige hier scheinbar noch nie nen Corratec Bow Rahmen gesehen haben... Die Dinger sind schon ein wenig kult und zu lachen gibts an den Teilen eigentlich auch nix. Spätestens dann nicht mehr, wenn man selber mal auf so na Bergziege sitzen durfte und ne ordentliche Steigung erklimmen 

Und was das Sitzrohr angeht: klar kann man das ein wenig kürzen bei bedarf. Und so außergewöhnlich ist das lange Ding auch nicht, siehe Scott:






Nur der die Preisvorstellung des Typen aus dem Bikemarkt ist zum lachen


----------



## Backfisch (9. Juli 2008)

flowzero schrieb:


> Und das passt dann, wenn der Sattel oben noch 1,5cm Platz hat?



Warum nicht? 

Das ist kein Bike zum "Sattelrunterstellen" vor technisch schwierigen Abfahrten. Das ist ein Racer.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juli 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Wundert mich, dass einige hier scheinbar noch nie nen Corratec Bow Rahmen gesehen haben... Die Dinger sind schon ein wenig kult und zu lachen gibts an den Teilen eigentlich auch nix. Spätestens dann nicht mehr, wenn man selber mal auf so na Bergziege sitzen durfte und ne ordentliche Steigung erklimmen
> 
> Und was das Sitzrohr angeht: klar kann man das ein wenig kürzen bei bedarf. Und so außergewöhnlich ist das lange Ding auch nicht, siehe Scott:



Volle Zustimmung. Sehr dürftig, was manche von Bikes wissen.


----------



## Nixverstehen (9. Juli 2008)

Wirklich durchgesetzt scheint es sich ja nicht zu haben.
Ist doch eher was für steife und unflexible Menschen...


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Juli 2008)

...oder eben Racer! 

I love it!


----------



## infinitetrails.de (9. Juli 2008)

Ist ja auch nur meine private Meinung, ich finde das Teil einfach potthässlich und ich finde auch, dass es meiner Allgemeinbildung nicht abträglich war es nicht gekannt zu haben  Die Einschränkungen, die man in Kauf nehmen muss um ein paar Gramm zu sparen machen für mich auch nur bei Profis im Rennen Sinn, aber von mir aus könnt ihr auch alle mit dem Teil rumfahren, wir werden uns wohl dank unterschiedlichsten Terrainanforderungen sowieso nicht über den Weg laufen (fahren)... 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## B.Scheuert (9. Juli 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung. Sehr dürftig, was manche von Bikes wissen.


Mir gehts ziemlich am Ar$ch vorbei, was es z.b. für "Klassiker" unter den Rennrädern gibt. Mein Wissen in diesem Gebiet ist mehr als dürftig, weils mich einfach nicht interessiert. Und wenn ein CCler noch nie was vom Big Hit gehört hat, dann geht die Welt auch nicht unter. Man muss eben nicht alles kennen...


----------



## ironmaennchen (9. Juli 2008)

tach zusamen,

und jetzt vielleicht mal wieder zum thema:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rohloff-Speed-Cruiser-XTR-Tune-White-Indust-Race-Face_W0QQitemZ140247212435QQihZ004QQcategoryZ74468QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

für den preis bekommt mann auch ein richtiges bike. 
das einzig brauchbare an dem gerät ist die rohloff.

 gruß franky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juli 2008)

Nixverstehen schrieb:


> Wirklich durchgesetzt scheint es sich ja nicht zu haben.



Naja, da Ding gibt's schon ewig und in den verschiedensten Varianten, ab und zu sieht man auch eins. So selten also nicht.
Was nicht heißt, dass ich's toll finde. Aber schlecht auch nicht


----------



## Backfisch (9. Juli 2008)

ironmaennchen schrieb:


> tach zusamen,
> 
> und jetzt vielleicht mal wieder zum thema:
> 
> ...



Ist Geschmackssache. 

Das einzige, was ich da wirklich kurios finde, sind die Ergons an einem Chopperlenker... da machen die nun wirklich überhaupt keinen Sinn, da man sich auf den nicht aufstützt.


----------



## EvilEvo (9. Juli 2008)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3977/lx-rapidfire-sl-m-580-set.html wie lässt sich dieser Preiswandel von der UVP zum jetzigen Preis am besten beschreiben?


----------



## Nightwolve (9. Juli 2008)

Als unverschämtheit


----------



## gtbiker (9. Juli 2008)

Kaufen, kaufen! Sparen Sie Heute!


----------



## flyingcruiser (9. Juli 2008)

die haben wohl festgestellt, dass sie mit der uvp nichts verdienen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiteeagle (13. Juli 2008)

ROCKSHOX Rahmen (modell Focus...) und ROCKSHOX Federgabel


----------



## loefchen (13. Juli 2008)

der klassische MTB-Rahmen von Rock Shox...wer kennt ihn nicht xD


----------



## SpankS (14. Juli 2008)

man beachte auch den Namen des Modells, "Focus"


----------



## Jumper 1 (14. Juli 2008)

Sag mal , hat er den Rahmen nicht schon mal verkauft ?
Ich meine ,habe den schon mal hier im Thread gesehen


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Juli 2008)

Naja, ich hab' auch schon einige Angebote gesehen, wo ein Rahmen nur durch einen simplen Aufkleber zum RockShox oder Sony Rahmen wurden.


----------



## salzbrezel (14. Juli 2008)

Das Kuriose:
Der Name auf der Federgabelverpackung. Wer also eine Gabel direkt vom Profi kaufen möchte...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Neu-Rond-Magura-...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## loefchen (14. Juli 2008)

SpankS schrieb:


> man beachte auch den Namen des Modells, "Focus"



Das Modell wurde damals von Rock Shox und Ford gemeinsam entwickelt


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. Juli 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/123181/cat/18/date/1157369689
zwar nicht ebay....aber was solls


----------



## Jumper 1 (16. Juli 2008)

Auweia
Das ist wie Tausche Porsche gegen Trabbi


----------



## scary.master (16. Juli 2008)

und ich hab den trabi zum tauschen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpankS (16. Juli 2008)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/123181/cat/18/date/1157369689



.. wenn man versucht lustig zu sein.


----------



## Cuberius (16. Juli 2008)

SpankS schrieb:


> .. wenn man versucht lustig zu sein.



eigenartiger Humor


----------



## hai-nik (18. Juli 2008)

es ist noch suppe da
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Reifen-InSup...ryZ81672QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## William Foster (18. Juli 2008)

hai-nik schrieb:


> es ist noch suppe da
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Reifen-InSup...ryZ81672QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Von 2003. 


Ja, ja, ich weiss... Es kann auch ein falsches Kameradatum sein...


----------



## norman_gsus (19. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ruption-TX5-Dirt-Jump-Street-TOP_W0QQitemZ280245534431QQihZ018QQcategoryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## loefchen (19. Juli 2008)

> Außerdem ist ein Ersatzbremshebel.



Loool...was isser? "noch nie vorhanden gewesen"? "verfügbar"?

Aber die Gabel, die gehört doch so xD


----------



## nosaint77 (19. Juli 2008)

norman_gsus schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ruption-TX5-Dirt-Jump-Street-TOP_W0QQitemZ280245534431QQihZ018QQcategoryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ich stell mir gerade vor, wie´s den Typen mit dem Bike auf die Fresse haut...


----------



## loefchen (19. Juli 2008)

Am geilsten ist der angemessene Preis für den es rausging xD


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juli 2008)

das ist ne radstandverkürzung ... ihr habt auch gar keine ahnung.. dafür bezahlen manche geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loefchen (19. Juli 2008)

Erhöhte Wendigkeit, besonders um die Nickachse nach vorne ^^


----------



## Whiteeagle (20. Juli 2008)

welche wand da wohl im weg stand *g*


----------



## faketreee (20. Juli 2008)

Vllt sollte er versuchen, die Gabel um 180° zu drehen. Dann fällts schon fast nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Wozee (20. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/2-x-FAHRRADSCHLA...ryZ77588QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 


gabs das schon?


----------



## The Floh (20. Juli 2008)

das sieht für mich irgendwie nach Isolier material aus...


----------



## Banshee-Rider (20. Juli 2008)

wollt ich grad auch sagen... Schaut aus wie bauschaum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AhOi! (20. Juli 2008)

hab ich aber auch schon bei karstadt gesehen...


----------



## loefchen (21. Juli 2008)

> wollt ich grad auch sagen... Schaut aus wie bauschaum.





> hab ich aber auch schon bei karstadt gesehen...



hab ich aber auch schon bei bauhaus gesehn


----------



## Backfisch (21. Juli 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> das sieht für mich irgendwie nach Isolier material aus...



Genauer:



> zu 100% aus Gummi (genauer gesagt aus einer Polymermischung),



Was denn nun?


----------



## loefchen (21. Juli 2008)

Das krasse ist:

Gummi ist ein *Naturstoff* aus Kautschuk
Ein Polymer ist ein *Kunststoff*!

Solch unseriöse Anbieter sollte man mit glühendem, unter Strom stehendem, in siedendem Öl getränktem, rostigem Stacheldraht auspeitschen.


----------



## flyingcruiser (22. Juli 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Gummi ist ein *Naturstoff* aus Kautschuk
> Ein Polymer ist ein *Kunststoff*!


tolles halbwissen streust du hier.... also btt!


----------



## loefchen (22. Juli 2008)

Mein Fehler. Ein Polymer kann auch natürlich sein. Trotzdem *******.


----------



## loefchen (22. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320276798038

Beachtet das Bild... Ob der Käufer da lange Freude hat wenn er die Bremse so montiert?


----------



## gtbiker (22. Juli 2008)

Hier was aus`m bikemarkt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/124595

verkaufe weil: Octalink  is klar, ne?


----------



## Cuberius (22. Juli 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Das krasse ist:
> 
> Gummi ist ein *Naturstoff* aus Kautschuk
> Ein Polymer ist ein *Kunststoff*!



Polymer ist genauer eine chemische Verbindung...


----------



## loefchen (22. Juli 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Hier was aus`m bikemarkt:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/124595
> 
> verkaufe weil: Octalink  is klar, ne?




Mal draufgekommen dass sein Lager Octalink haben könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Juli 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320276798038
> 
> Beachtet das Bild... Ob der Käufer da lange Freude hat wenn er die Bremse so montiert?


Den Witz an der Sache erkenn' ich nicht so ganz...


----------



## The Floh (22. Juli 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Den Witz an der Sache erkenn' ich nicht so ganz...


versteh ich auch nicht...


----------



## loefchen (22. Juli 2008)

Die ist krumm montiert (linke und rechte schraube am evosockel beachten)...wenn man anschaut ie schräg die beläge drin sind und wie schepp der booster ist sieht mans...


----------



## Triturbo (22. Juli 2008)

Designer-Mountainbike


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Juli 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Die ist krumm montiert (linke und rechte schraube am evosockel beachten)...wenn man anschaut ie schräg die beläge drin sind und wie schepp der booster ist sieht mans...



Oh mein Gott, damit sind die Bremsen unbrauchbar.


----------



## loefchen (22. Juli 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, damit sind die Bremsen unbrauchbar.



Das nicht, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es unbedingt so gut ist fr die Bremsen wenn sie so in Betrieb genommen werden würden...


----------



## Kayn (23. Juli 2008)

das ist das originale pressebild


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juli 2008)

Jeder normale, nicht gerade geistig umnachtete Mensch wird zumindest versuchen, die Bremsen gerade auszurichten. Aber das ist nicht immer so einfach, hab' ich die Erfahrung gemacht. Wenn man die Schraube oder den Schnellspanner anzieht, kann sie schon nicht mehr ganz so gerade sitzen. Aber was soll's, verschleißen die Beläge halt nicht so gleichmäßig, ist dann auch egal.



Kayn schrieb:


> das ist das originale pressebild



So sieht's nämlich mal aus. s. hier.

Edith sagt: dämliche Magura Seite, muss man halt selbst nach der HS11 gucken...


----------



## loefchen (23. Juli 2008)

dieses?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juli 2008)

Nein, genau das, was im ebay Angebot ist, nämlich das. Zu finden auf der Magura Homepage (wie der Link schon zu erkennen gibt).


----------



## loefchen (23. Juli 2008)

krass...aber in meinen augen schauts falsch aus...


----------



## Titus (23. Juli 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Designer-Mountainbike


 
Gabs des teil net mal für Bonuspunkte an der Tankstelle???


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juli 2008)

Titus schrieb:


> Gabs des teil net mal für Bonuspunkte an der Tankstelle???



Exakt. Ich hatte vor Jahren auch mal einen in der Klasse, der hat das Ding immer als Designer-Bike deklariert, weil 'n Pininfarina Aufkleber draufklebt. Und er hat das Ding einmal die Woche poliert


----------



## Deleted 5247 (23. Juli 2008)

_Gelöscht_


----------



## Deleted 5247 (23. Juli 2008)

_Gelöscht_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garfieldzzz (23. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-RAVEN...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

10750â¬ Raven.. Brechschleuder


----------



## scary.master (23. Juli 2008)

Garfieldzzz schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-RAVEN...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 10750 Raven.. Brechschleuder



echtes schnäpchen oder:


> A_u_ß_e_r_h_a_l_b von eBay verkaufe ich dieses Bike für nur 10.600,-  inklusive Versand-& Verpackungskosten innerhalb von Deutschland, Österreich & Schweiz!


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Juli 2008)

auch wenns ******** aussieht aber: die teile sind das beste vom besten. und die haben ihren preis.


----------



## trailjo (23. Juli 2008)

Garfieldzzz schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-RAVEN...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 10750 Raven.. Brechschleuder



* Versandkosten Rabatt beim Kauf mehrerer Artikel!


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Juli 2008)

Da versucht aber einer die eBay-Gebühren zu umgehen...
Und ja, sieht ******* aus


----------



## kajetan (23. Juli 2008)

Da hat wohl seine Eisdiele zugemacht und weiter als 300 m traut er sich nicht mit dem Teil.  Das ist soooo geil! Mit welcher Taschentuchoption fährt man sowas wohl?


----------



## GerhardO (23. Juli 2008)

pink-camouflage


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Juli 2008)

kajetan schrieb:


> Mit welcher Taschentuchoption fährt man sowas wohl?


Laut der Tabelle bei Wikipedia müsste er wohl die Komplementärfarbe zu Senfgelb nehmen...


----------



## kajetan (23. Juli 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Laut der Tabelle bei Wikipedia müsste er wohl die Komplementärfarbe zu Senfgelb nehmen...



oder hellgrün - links.


----------



## relaxo_ (23. Juli 2008)

kajetan schrieb:


> Da hat wohl seine Eisdiele zugemacht und weiter als 300 m traut er sich nicht mit dem Teil.  Das ist soooo geil! Mit welcher Taschentuchoption fährt man sowas wohl?



"* Laufleistung/ kilometre reading: < 50 km (Das Bike wurde insgesamt keine 50 km gefahren! Es wurde ausschließlich nur Straße gefahren!)"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (23. Juli 2008)

Beim Einsatzbereich ist er wenigstens ehrlich... aber "keine Selbstabholung" bei einem Bike für 10k...


----------



## Chaparral Rider (24. Juli 2008)

fleißig mitbieten,dann gibts ein fahhrad dazu


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270256935393


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Juli 2008)

Das ist ja mal Cool
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bonanza-Fahrrad-...ryZ74468QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Banshee-Rider (24. Juli 2008)

Das ist mal geil... Gelacht habe ich aber erst als ich den ort der abholung gelesen habe... HODENhagen...


----------



## loefchen (24. Juli 2008)

Jaja...in Hodenhagen, wo sie sich auf die Hoden schlagen...

Hier in der Nähe bei uns gibt's auch Wixhausen und ein Gailbach...


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2008)

DAs wäre es fas wert zum bieten


----------



## OHS-core (25. Juli 2008)

Bei uns gibts ein Tuntenhausen und ein Petting


----------



## schnellejugend (25. Juli 2008)

Halbes Klapprad


----------



## loefchen (25. Juli 2008)

> Mit Abgabe Ihres Gebots bestätigen Sie ,Unternehmer zu sein.



%-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (27. Juli 2008)

Nichts wirklich komisches aber merkwürdig allemal:
CUBE LIMITED CC

Die Ausstattung ist irgendwie so komisch zusammengewürfelt und bei dem Preis... hmm
Das Schaltwerk sieht auch nich gesund aus in dieser Position...

NaitsirhC


----------



## loefchen (27. Juli 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Das Schaltwerk sieht auch nich gesund aus in dieser Position...



Und was genau passt dir an dem Schaltwerk nicht? Kleinstes Kettenblatt vorn und hinten, da ist die Kettenspannung am niedrigsten, das ist die Konstellation in der die Schaltwerkschwinge auf Maximalspannung ist.


----------



## foenfrisur (27. Juli 2008)

Mal kein ebay link, sondern eine kleine geschichte die ich mit einem Käufer erlebt habe.

Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich einen älteren aber voll funktionsfähigen Shockworks DH Dämpfer über ebay verkauft.
Das Ding hat einstellbare Zug- und Druckstufe und war mit ner 500er Stahlfeder bestückt.
Er wurde erfolgreich verkauft und nach dem Verkauf passierte erstmal nix....kein Geld, keine Nachricht, nix.
Ich hab dem Käufer ne Nachricht geschickt das ich bald in Urlaub fahre und den Dämpfer dann erst sehr viel später versenden könne.
Dann kam Antwort...."ich dachte der dämpfer wär schon längst bei mir. ich habe gestern uberwiesen!" ???!!! xD

Naja, Geld kam dann einen Tag bevor ich fahren wollte und ich hab das Ding dann noch versendet.
Ein paar Tage später kam ne ebay Nachricht. 
"der dämpfer ist kaput! die druckstufe geht nicht. ist ohne funktion!"

Meine Antwort war dann das ich den Dämpfer vorher nochmal getestet habe und er 100% einwandfrei funktionierte.

Die Antwort des Käufers "ja die druckstuf funktioniert nicht so wie die zugstufe. man spürt sie garnicht. bitte um klärung!"

Ich hab ihm dann geschrieben das die Druckstufe bei diesem Dämpfer eher auf grobe, schnelle schläge anspricht und man sie nicht unbedingt schon so sehr beim normalem fahren auf der Strasse spürt. Und ich wollte von Ihm wissen was er denn so wiegt, in welchen Rahmen er den Dämpfer eingebaut hat usw. damit ich ihm evtl. besser helfen könnte.



Seine Antwort darauf war göttlich! 

"hallo, so habe ich das noch nicht getestet. diesen dämpfer ist in einem mini
bike mit 75kg
 montiert den nur dort pasen soche dämpfer rein. ich hatte mir gedacht das
er mehr druckstuffe hat als so. das mini bike lieg hinten fast ganz auf und der fedenweg ist fast schon aufgebraucht. ich werde es aber nochmal testen. danke und gruß!"

Er fährt nun in ner Minirennmoppe von 75Kg Gewicht (ohne Fahrer) mit einem DH Dämpfer mit 500er Stahlfeder herum und wundert sich warum das teil ständig durchsackt?

xD


----------



## loefchen (28. Juli 2008)

köstlich xD


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. Juli 2008)

@loefchen: äääääääähhhhm ja, du hast recht 
                ich nehm alles zurück...das Schaltwerk hat mich nur an die ganzen geschrotteten erinnert die ja auch oft so aus sehen, hatte das so noch nie gesehen (aber dann gleich ausprobiert und siehe da....)

Asche auf mein Haupt 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## loefchen (28. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub dann haste noch kein GANZ geschrottetes gesehn...wenns nach oben klappt und sich durch die Speichen wickelt...*lecker*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (28. Juli 2008)

ich weiss nicht obs shcon war aber irgentwie echt behindert^^:

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEUER-UNBENUTZTE...oryZ4619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jumper 1 (28. Juli 2008)

Ja wie?
Sind  schon wieder Ferien ?


----------



## Deleted 76843 (28. Juli 2008)

http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewitem.asp?AuctionNr=543195884

Lest den Auktionsbeschrib und achtet aufs Deutsch! Richtig Geil 

Besonders schön:

"Es ist schwierig, keinen Geschmack sich mit diesem Spielzeug zu nehmen, zu amüsieren. Biegsam und provozierend geht er überall in einen beeindruckenden 200mstrahl."

" Das pathfinder, das Wasserflugzeug erstaunt, das sich die höchste Motortechnologie ohne leichte ultra Bürste gebraucht, die ihm erlaubt, sich als ein Schiff im Wasser zu verschieben und dann sich zu erheben und verblüffende Bedienungen im Himmel als ein Flugzeug auszuführen. "



Mfg


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (28. Juli 2008)

"ein flüg"


----------



## wildcoyote (28. Juli 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Mal draufgekommen dass sein Lager Octalink haben könnte?



hmm, sorry, jetzt in richtig : Verkaufe weil ich keine Verwendung für eine 4-Kant kurbel mehr habe da ich nur noch Octlink/isis fahre. Besser?


----------



## Banshee-Rider (30. Juli 2008)

Braucht jemand hier eine "upside-down Fahrradgabel für mehr Federweg vorne"?
Dann hier zugreifen! http://cgi.ebay.de/upside-down-Fahrradgabel-fuer-mehr-Federweg-vorne-NEU_W0QQitemZ120289204049QQihZ002QQcategoryZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hexxagon (30. Juli 2008)

150 Euro??? Wohl eher für das komplette Bauhauszweirad


----------



## FT-HBM (30. Juli 2008)

Beim Schrotter bekommt man eventuell noch was fürs Material!!!
Die Rohstoffpreise sind ja momentan recht hoch!


----------



## loefchen (30. Juli 2008)

Vllt. wird sie upside down wenn man mal damit droppt...klappt sich bestimmt nach oben...

Außerdem: sind 50 mm als "mehr federweg" zu bezeichnen?


----------



## nikolauzi (31. Juli 2008)

Schlaues Köpfchen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/125212/cat/500p

Rahmen für 280, Dämpfer zusätzlich 100, wer beides für 280 nimmt, bekommt kostenlosen Versand und sogar noch was drauf

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2008)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Schlaues Köpfchen:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/125212/cat/500p
> 
> Rahmen für 280, Dämpfer zusätzlich 100, wer beides für 280 nimmt, bekommt kostenlosen Versand und sogar noch was drauf



Und was ist daran kurios?


----------



## The Floh (31. Juli 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und was ist daran kurios?



Die Rechnung die der Verkäufer aufstellt.


----------



## luxuzz (31. Juli 2008)

Intense Auktion


Ok die Bilder sind eigl echt gut gelungen aber lest euch mal bitte die Beschreibung durch

"Marzocchi 888R mit Motorcross-style Federvorspannung - Urvater aller 888´s und Meinungen zufolge die bisher Beste die je gebaut wurde! Mit Ihren 200mm Federweg ins offene Ölbad hat sie ein super geschmeidiges Ansprechverhalten und schluckt mühelos jedes Hindernis. Vorspannung, Zug- u. Druckstufe der Federgabel lassen sich kinderleicht einstellen. Der DHX 3.0 Dämpfer von FOX bildet das perfekte Gegenstück zur Gabel! "

Davon mal abgesehen das es ein Dhx 5.0 ist


----------



## gtbiker (1. August 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/125994/cat/37


----------



## loefchen (1. August 2008)

Da denkt wohl jemand er könne die Rechnung ohne Vater Staat machen xD


----------



## Magnum 204 (2. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...5&category=81669&ssPageName=FavMerch_SO:RC:IT


----------



## loefchen (2. August 2008)

> Es gibt nichts vergleichbareres zu diesem Preis!



Ne, nur was besseres oder was schlechteres, aber nichts "vergleichbares" xD


----------



## laris (6. August 2008)

nicht ebay, aber tolle beschreibung:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/127180/cat/18



> Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen klebt ein paar RockShox aufkleber drauf und sagt das wär die pike, kommt so ungefähr hin...


----------



## B.Scheuert (6. August 2008)

laris schrieb:


> nicht ebay, aber tolle beschreibung:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/127180/cat/18


loooool:


> bin erst *einmal* damit so *halb* ein *paar* kleine tables gesprunge, ansonsten nur bürgersteigdrop.


wie oft denn jetzt? 

und ein paar Zeilen vorher:


> auf dem Bild ist jetzt der linke schalter nicht dran[...]da bei einem barspin der knopf am rahmen reiben kann.


Is klar, fast nicht gesprungen, aber den Paltz für Barspin braucht er.Er meint wohl dass der Rahmen zerkratzt, wenn er sich auf die Fresse legt und der Lenker unkontrolliert herumwirbelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenKausB (6. August 2008)

Garfieldzzz schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-RAVEN...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 10750 Raven.. Brechschleuder




Zu dem Rad gehören wohl DIE HIER...

Jruß,

Carsten


----------



## loefchen (6. August 2008)

Und ich dachte orig. DT-Spanner sind teuer ^^


----------



## Korbinator (7. August 2008)

Dürft Ihr nicht so eng sehen, der arbeitet wohl in einem Laden, wo noch eine Kasse steht, bei der man für 10 Euro 3 Nullen hinter die 1 machen muss, damit die Nachkommastellen stimmen...


----------



## CarstenKausB (7. August 2008)

..oder wenn sie für den Preis weggehen = Geldwäsche 
(dann sind auch die Einstellgebühren schnuppe)

Jruß,

Carsten


----------



## SpankS (7. August 2008)

und das beste ist ja wohl: schaut mal in seine anderen Artikel 
die gleichen für nur 500euro.


----------



## Der Meeester (7. August 2008)

Seht Euch doch mal die Fotos an...! Artikelnummer: 260271702521

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Volvo...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiteeagle (7. August 2008)

sex sells.. wahrscheinlich wollt er das bestimmte bild als miniatur vorschau ^^


----------



## Triturbo (7. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Sattel_W0QQitemZ150276805646QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150276805646&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## Been (8. August 2008)

""dER sattel ist in einen super zustand     der sattel  ist sehr   bequm        er ist in einen super zustand ""

Bei der Beschreibung muss man den Sattel kaufen!!!!!! sehr   bequm!!!!!


----------



## loefchen (8. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/suntour-xc-pro-p...ryZ81675QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Gamiac (9. August 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/suntour-xc-pro-p...ryZ81675QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



leidet wohl an Realitätsverlust der gute


----------



## SpankS (9. August 2008)

es gibt keine edleren  noch nie so gut gelacht.


----------



## Ruhr[pOT]tler (9. August 2008)

Uranhaltiges Wasser. Fragen unten lesen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180274245416


----------



## Speziazlizt (9. August 2008)

sehr geil


----------



## Triturbo (9. August 2008)




----------



## insanerider (9. August 2008)

Gamiac schrieb:


> leidet wohl an Realitätsverlust der gute



xc pro in diesem zustand werden den aufgerufenen preis erzielen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gamiac (10. August 2008)

im ernst,
was Retrobike Fans so alles machen, nagelneue XTR Klickpedale bekommt man für weniger Kohle, und Suntour ist bei mir nicht unbedingt als Edelmarke abgespeichert, sicherlich anständiges Material mit gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, aber Kultstatus  ???


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/suntour-xc-pro-p...ryZ81675QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Retro hin oder her

85 EUR 

dann kann ich ja meine alten, roten Odyssee für 100 EUR verkaufen


----------



## frankie07 (11. August 2008)

ist zwar nicht ebay, aber etwas erstaunt war ich schon, als ich die angebote auf der seite gesehn hab
ob das mit rechten dingen zu tun hat?


http://www.usedbikebargains.com/index.php?cPath=35&osCsid=e3c18e125e34b6a3326e8a3b8d48b74a


----------



## TigersClaw (11. August 2008)

Um das herauszufinden, müsste man wohl mal nach Miami fliegen


----------



## frankie07 (11. August 2008)

naja ich braeuchte 3 tage mitem auto


----------



## loefchen (12. August 2008)

Ich 12 mit dem Rad


----------



## sandtreter (12. August 2008)

nich sicher aber scho bissel kurios: http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Carbon-Hardtail-Deore-XT-gebraucht_W0QQitemZ130245051987QQihZ003QQ


----------



## loefchen (12. August 2008)

Was ist daran - abgesehen von den cantis - nicht sicher und was kurios?


----------



## sandtreter (12. August 2008)

nich sicher war ich mir ob der kuriosität dieses objektes. aber aus heutiger sicht vermutlich schon, also ich hab sowas noch nicht gesehen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donpope (12. August 2008)

kein ebay, dennoch ein mustn`t have


----------



## loefchen (12. August 2008)

sandtreter schrieb:


> nich sicher war ich mir ob der kuriosität dieses objektes. aber aus heutiger sicht vermutlich schon, also ich hab sowas noch nicht gesehen......



Mit den Carbonrohren? Das war damals recht üblich, weil ja die entsprechende Festigkeit an den Verbindungspunkten nicht hergestellt werden konnte wurden Carbonrohre in Alumuffen geklebt.


----------



## loefchen (12. August 2008)

donpope schrieb:


> kein ebay, dennoch ein mustn`t have



Wieso? Das Mädel ist doch ganz hübsch?


----------



## inhumanity (12. August 2008)

2.699,80 EUR tzzz...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Principia-MacB-H...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## M!tch (12. August 2008)

auch wenn ich das auch nur teilweise nachvollziehen kann, sind da einige teile dran, bei denen retro fans zu sabbern beginnen.

und der bike belt ist ja wohl der größte blödsinn, den ich in letzter zeit gesehen habe.


----------



## loefchen (12. August 2008)

> NO SHIMANO !!! ...(außer Umwerfer)...leider!





> -Bremsen: Shimano XTR-V Brake, industriegelagert, "best of" V-Brake 97`



Also manchmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gamiac (13. August 2008)

Habt ihr gesehen wie die Räder eingespeicht sind 
sowas hab ich noch net gesehen, ob der DT swiss Speichenlängenkalkulator das berechnen kann .

Auf jeden Fall ist es ein schönes Bike, ob es 2300 Steine Wert is


----------



## noerd (13. August 2008)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Habt ihr gesehen wie die Räder eingespeicht sind



Gibts doch recht häufig, sind "gewurzelt" eingespeicht.
Obs nun schön ist, das is ne andre Frage


----------



## Snowtiger (13. August 2008)

noerd schrieb:


> Gibts doch recht häufig, sind "gewurzelt" eingespeicht.
> Obs nun schön ist, das is ne andre Frage



Kenn ich nur unter "gedreht"

Wennde ich manchmal an wenn die Speichen ein Stück zu lang sind und ich keine 100er Packung benötige.

Hier waren sie etwas zu lang.


----------



## Burnout (13. August 2008)

inhumanity schrieb:


> 2.699,80 EUR tzzz...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Principia-MacB-H...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ganz schön bunt 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140257910325&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

Neupreis 1900 - mit hochwertigsten Teilen wie Shimano Dual SiS Umwerfer und Zoom Vorbau


----------



## PeterAnus (13. August 2008)

ein absoluter hingucker!


----------



## sandtreter (13. August 2008)

> diese ist *geeignet für Leute die in etwa die Körpergröße von 1,65 m bis 1,95 m haben,* je nachdem wie niedrig/hoch man den Sattel einstellt


is au nett schlecht


----------



## Schildbürger (13. August 2008)

> Bremsen: Promax, Bremsglötze von Alloy (255)


----------



## SpankS (13. August 2008)

"Felgen: Alufelgen X- Plorer Alesa Safety Line in einem >>krellen<< gelb, was sich wunderschön zu dem blauen Rahmen abhebt !"


was fürn Gelb?


----------



## Bierkiste (13. August 2008)

sandtreter schrieb:


> is au nett schlecht



one size fits all


----------



## loefchen (13. August 2008)

SpankS schrieb:


> "Felgen: Alufelgen X- Plorer Alesa Safety Line in einem >>krellen<< gelb, was sich wunderschön zu dem blauen Rahmen abhebt !"was fürn Gelb?


 Wie kann sich was denn ZU etwas abheben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2008)

sieht doch hübsch aus  

und der Schaltsprung zum grossen Ritzel ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## Gamiac (14. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und der Schaltsprung zum grossen Ritzel ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern



Das ist der Rote Berggang, kennt man doch aus dem TV


----------



## loefchen (14. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und der Schaltsprung zum grossen Ritzel ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern



Da gibt's sicher wie im Geländewagen einen Hebel mit dem man dann die Achsuntersetzung zuschaltet...


----------



## loefchen (14. August 2008)

Was ganz freches:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110277657581

Im Angebotstitel wird mit Deore XT geworben, das Angebot selbst umfasst nur zusammengewürfeltes aus Deore und SRAM...Solche Händler hasse ich... 

vor allem:



> Bremsen: Zzyzx Alu V-brake Bremsen Scheibe vorne und hinten.


----------



## sandtreter (14. August 2008)

*UVP des  Herstellers Eur 799,--

*dafür ha ich mein ltd comp gekauft. aber die neupreisangaben bei ebay sind sowieso oft etwas.....


----------



## inhumanity (18. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Syntace-Mountain...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

ein echtes *Hardcore Mountainbike*

total Hardcore Alter ey


----------



## loefchen (18. August 2008)

> Gussfelgen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Das sind die selben die auch mein Nachbar auf seinem Mofa hat


----------



## Ace of spades (18. August 2008)

uuuaaahhhhhhhrrgggg... 

sollte man wirklich an Syntace schicken, die werden in Zukunft Ihre Aufkleber sorgfältiger verschenken 



> "Der konfizierte Alu Downhilllenker wird gerade in den Kinderzimmern gesucht und falls gefunden dann natürlich beigelegt"



Aber unbedingt, der Konfuzius_Lenker muß mit - sonst leidet die Optik ! Aber welcher Lenker ist dann montiert ? Gehts noch schlimmer


----------



## loefchen (18. August 2008)

Er muss den Lenker sicherlich von den Kindern konfiszieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ace of spades (18. August 2008)

> Wildledersattel



dann aber der auch ! Gehört einfach nicht auf ein Bike wenn Kinder im Haushalt sind, das ist eher was fürs Schalfzimmer 

Oder ist es doch ein unbekanntes, wertvolles, verschollenes Konzeptbike der Fa. Syntace ?!


----------



## loefchen (18. August 2008)

Ace of spades schrieb:


> Oder ist es doch ein unbekanntes, wertvolles, verschollenes Konzeptbike der Fa. Syntace ?!



Sicherlich. Besonders die geschmackvolle Kombination hellneongelb (Rahmen), Magura-Neongelb (Bremsen) und Signalgelb (Felgen)...sehr stimmig.


----------



## Jumper 1 (18. August 2008)

also wenn das Hardcore ist dann muß ich meine Bikes schleunigs verkaufen,
sonst bekomme ich dafür nix 
Oder ist mit Hardcore gemeint wie sich danach die Wirbelsäule anfühlt.


----------



## inhumanity (18. August 2008)

Ace of spades schrieb:


> Oder ist es doch ein unbekanntes, wertvolles, verschollenes Konzeptbike der Fa. Syntace ?!



die Entwicklung wurde leider eingestellt (siehe unten), aber nun haben wir ja die einmalige Chance dieses HARDCORE MOUNTAIN BIKE zu erstehen, quasi der Prototyp


----------



## Schmiddi07 (19. August 2008)

Zitat: "Der konfizierte Alu Downhilllenker wird gerade in den Kinderzimmern gesucht und falls gefunden dann natürlich beigelegt"

Denke mal den Lenker hat der Sohnemann an seinem Puky Dreirad montiert...im Tausch hat der Daddy dann den anderen bekommen


----------



## sandtreter (19. August 2008)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> also wenn das Hardcore ist dann muß ich meine Bikes schleunigs verkaufen,
> sonst bekomme ich dafür nix
> Oder ist mit Hardcore gemeint wie sich danach die Wirbelsäule anfühlt.


  Nee, mach damit ne Alpenüberquerung, dann weisst du was wirklich Hardcore ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loefchen (19. August 2008)

Herrje:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290253892427


----------



## loefchen (19. August 2008)

Und noch was:

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Rahmen-twist_W0QQitemZ160272746150

http://cgi.ebay.de/mtb-rahmen_W0QQitemZ290253258335


----------



## kleiner rocky (19. August 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Herrje:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290253892427


des bikes gibt's aber auch komplett
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290253942742

und des beste 


> details zum bike:
> 
> American Mountainbike
> 
> ...


----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2008)

Und das kauft jemand


----------



## gtbiker (19. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...20270335622+&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1


----------



## loefchen (19. August 2008)

Wenigstens die roten Augen hätten se ihr wegmachen können... ^^


----------



## Neorider77 (20. August 2008)

oaar..irgendwie traurig...


----------



## Ace of spades (20. August 2008)

> Ihr habt hier die Chance auf einen ganzen Tag mit mir im Hansa-Park Sierksdorf zu bieten!
> Mit dem Gewinner, der Gewinnerin oder den Gewinnern (Es wäre bestimmt auch lustig, wenn ihr als ganze Gruppe bietet und wir dann alle zusammen hinfahren könnten! ;-)  )



hony soit, qui mal y pense !!!!! (OK, "Ein Schelm wer böses darüber denkt") 

 ....ich kann nimmer.....


----------



## Burnout (20. August 2008)

Ace of spades schrieb:


> hony soit, qui mal y pense !!!!! (OK, "Ein Schelm wer böses darüber denkt")



Allerdings - fragt sich für wen das lustig wird. 
"Läufer auf die Königin! Springer auf die Königin! Bauern auf die Königin!"


----------



## loefchen (20. August 2008)

Burnout schrieb:


> "Läufer auf die Königin! Springer auf die Königin! Bauern auf die Königin!"



Graf Port de Monet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_schwabe (21. August 2008)

Hallo!
Ich hoffe, das hat noch keiner gepostet:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gutschein-Cannondale-Rush-L-Carbon-Carbonkurbel-XTR-XT_W0QQitemZ320288017984QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320288017984&_trkparms=72%3A1136%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Sehr lustich...

Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## loefchen (21. August 2008)

Na klasse. Wenns nach ihm geht dann muss ich bevor ich mich in nem Fahrradladen beraten lasse 1. mich anmelden und 2. einen Obulus für die Beratung bezahlen?

Dann bekommt man die Ware aber auch zum Einkaufspreis, oder?


----------



## der_schwabe (21. August 2008)

Keine Ahnung - aber der Anbieter ist nicht weit weg von mir - würde mich echt interessieren - die Beratung... Vielleicht ist das wie in der Peepshow... nach ein paar Minuten schliesst sich das Fensterchen...Wenn man es in der vorgegebenen Zeit schafft, sich am 





> das weltbeste Mountainbike:
> 
> 2007 Cannondale Rush Carbon 2
> 
> ...


  sattzusehen, muss man halt nochmals nachlegen...

Sachen gibts...

Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. August 2008)

Ja aber schaut mal, die "Gutscheine" gehen weg wie warme Semmeln! 

Klick und klicker...


----------



## Schmiddi07 (21. August 2008)

Lecko mio...da klingelt die Kasse!


----------



## luxuzz (21. August 2008)

omg was soll das fuer ne ******** oO


----------



## loefchen (22. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/XTR-Umwerfer-FD-...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

EUR 95,-


----------



## laris (23. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/richtig-fettes-t...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
kein kommentar.


----------



## Caracal (23. August 2008)

laris schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/richtig-fettes-t...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> kein kommentar.



Da hatte wohl der Blechmann aus dem Zauberer von Oz eine heiße Affäre mit einem Sperrmülllaster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankie07 (23. August 2008)

wasn geiles rad. da tut der arsch nie weh!


----------



## MotörBike (23. August 2008)

Das nenn' ich mal optimale Resteverwertung


----------



## loefchen (23. August 2008)

Das sieht aus wie ein richtiges Fahrrad, nur durch ne Colaflasche betrachtet ^^


----------



## mightyEx (23. August 2008)

MotörBike schrieb:


> Das nenn' ich mal optimale Resteverwertung



Da bräuchten sich die Schrottplätze nur mal nen Sachkundigen borgen, der dann Stroh zu Gold spinnt sozusagen. Effektiver kann man sein Altmetall gar nicht aufwerten  . Ob da nich eine Ebay-Schwemme bevorsteht  ?!


----------



## Schmiddi07 (24. August 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Das sieht aus wie ein richtiges Fahrrad, nur *durch ne Colaflasche* betrachtet ^^



...oder nach einigen Flaschen Bier betrachtet


----------



## Meisi (24. August 2008)

Schmiddi07 schrieb:


> ...oder nach einigen Flaschen Bier betrachtet



Nach einigen ?

Prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumper 1 (24. August 2008)

Nicht Ebay,
aber ich denke mal jeder der mal Ferrari fahren will

http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles...atID=351000116&articlePaging=9&ProdPerPage=20
2500.-eur und dann eine SUNTOURGABEL


----------



## Whiteeagle (24. August 2008)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Nicht Ebay,
> aber ich denke mal jeder der mal Ferrari fahren will
> 
> http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles...atID=351000116&articlePaging=9&ProdPerPage=20
> 2500.-eur und dann eine SUNTOURGABEL


 
der name kostet halt


----------



## EvilEvo (24. August 2008)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Nicht Ebay,
> aber ich denke mal jeder der mal Ferrari fahren will
> 
> http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles...atID=351000116&articlePaging=9&ProdPerPage=20
> 2500.-eur und dann eine SUNTOURGABEL



Danke fÃ¼r Link, das Bike kenne ich schon lange, hat mir auch gut gefallen, habe es nur nirgends zu kaufen gefunden, der Preis ist nur so abartig, dass er mich vom Kauf auf jeden Fall abhÃ¤lt. Suntourgabel ist zwar m.M.n. ein Vorurteil, bloÃ das Bike ist es beim besten Willen keine 2500â¬ wert, schon heftig, auch die Bremsen sind ein Witz, die BR-M 485 ist ja mittlerweile berÃ¼chtigt als stÃ¤ndig defekte Billigbremse, da waren die Porsche-Bikes wesentlich realistischer ausgepreist (da war wenigstens ein ordentlicher Hersteller dahinter).


----------



## loefchen (24. August 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> (...) die BR-M 485 ist ja mittlerweile berüchtigt als ständig defekte Billigbremse (...)



Wer erzählt denn sowas?


----------



## EvilEvo (24. August 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Wer erzählt denn sowas?



Ich hoffe du meintest das ironisch! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=295254&highlight=br-m+485

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=326079&highlight=485

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=333655&highlight=485


----------



## Schmiddi07 (24. August 2008)

Im Vergleich zu den "alten" Ferrari Bikes ist das ein Schnäppchen.
2003 sollten die auf 999 Exemplare limitierten Bikes 8030 Euro kosten!


----------



## loefchen (24. August 2008)

Ohne hier zu sehr ins OT gehen zu wollen: Meine BR-M485 ist top, verliert kein Öl und bremst einwandfrei, war mit 75 euro beim Händler ums Eck eben auch billig. Scheint dann wohl ein Glücksfall zu sein.


----------



## frankie07 (25. August 2008)

zu den deckeln

wie lustig ist das denn:

Hallo, ich habe eine Sammlung von ca. 150 Stück die ich katalogosiert habe. Wenn ich Ihnen diese Liste zukommen lasse und Sie diese Korken aussortieren - um wieviel würde sich der Preis dann verringern?
Antwort:  	Hallo, tut mir Leid, wenn ich die Frage nicht verstehe! Aber für mich hört sich's so an, als würden sie nur einen bestimmten Teil der Sammlung kaufen wollen, wenn das stimmt, ist das NICHT möglich. Ich verkaufe die komplette Sammlung so wie sie ist und werde keine einzelnen raussuchen und so verkaufen. Mfg M. Hofmann


----------



## inhumanity (25. August 2008)

das ist ja pervers, der arme Rahmen 







http://cgi.ebay.de/VOTEC-TOX-MTB-MA...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## Caracal (25. August 2008)

Weiss nicht ob es tatsächlich für diesen Strang geeignet ist, aber dieser Kollege scheint 1:1 Auktionen hochwertiger Bikes zu kopieren und beim eBay-Ableger in einem anderen Land einzustellen. Oder übersehe ich da etwas? 

Zum Beispiel dieses (Fäschung?)  und dieses (Original?). Gleiches Muster bei dem BMX (Originalauktion hatte ich ebenfalls beim Dt. Ebay gesehen, ist inzwischen aber schon abgelaufen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AhOi! (25. August 2008)

http://feedback.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAP...i-1-68&ftab=AllFeedback&_trksid=p3911.c0.m198


VORSICHT...gehackter EBAY NAME....KONTO in MALAISIA.....VORSICHT !!!!!!!!!	Käufer:
zip_zap_1 ( 11 [Bewertungspunktestand von 10 bis 49] )
	25.08.08 18:44


    *
      Ergänzungskommentar von zip_zap_1 (25.08.08 18:52):
      das ident. Fahrrad inkl. Auktionstext war von einem and. Verk. bereits angeboten


----------



## AhOi! (25. August 2008)

Schmiddi07 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu den "alten" Ferrari Bikes ist das ein Schnäppchen.
> 2003 sollten die auf 999 Exemplare limitierten Bikes 8030 Euro kosten!



Die spinnen die Römer....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. August 2008)

Hier



> auf der Vorderseite ein Turm sowie die Abkürzung FSM. Keine Ahnung für welche Firma dieses Kürzel steht.



SEINE Tasche:


----------



## loefchen (26. August 2008)

Good ol' Flying Spaghetti Monster


----------



## raasp (27. August 2008)

Gerade gefunden - "kurioses" Angebot, dass 
an den fast schon legendären "Ei-Pott" erinnert.

Raasp


----------



## Chaparral Rider (27. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230284482027#description


der arme kerl^^


----------



## kroiterfee (27. August 2008)

haha zu geil echt...


----------



## Jaypeare (27. August 2008)

War das hier schon?

http://cgi.ebay.de/CARBON-Fahrad-Ra...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Muss ich haben, vor allem weil er so superleicht ist.


----------



## Bombenkrator (27. August 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> War das hier schon?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CARBON-Fahrad-Ra...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Muss ich haben, vor allem weil er so superleicht ist.



schätzwert von 4000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loefchen (27. August 2008)

Federgewicht, da vermutlich mit Epoxydharz ausgegossen (für die Stabilität )...

Man darf blos nicht auf die Idee kommen nen Umwerfer montieren zu wollen...


----------



## AhOi! (27. August 2008)

boah is das teil häßlich...


----------



## Tommy-Boy (27. August 2008)

> Frage: 	Moin moin, und Entschuldigung für meine Offenheit ! Was soll das für ein Rahmen sein ??!! Für 26 oder 28" ? Das sieht eher aus wie eine Studie...weitere
> Antwort: 	Leider kan ich nicht sagen ob 26 oder 28 zoll !!! Das ist auf jeden fall ein rahmen von einem designer der schon für Mercedes (DTM) - Ferrari und Lamborgini...weitere



naja is doch auch vollkommen egal welche grösse, hauptsache vom designer.
Welcher Nerd stellt schon so bescheuerte Fragen


----------



## 4mate (28. August 2008)

Ferrarischlüssel zu verkaufen


----------



## loefchen (28. August 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Ferrarischlüssel zu verkaufen



Guten Morgen.


----------



## Mike W. (28. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Apple-iPod-8GB-N...Z8267QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

Grüße

der Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Munich-Biker (28. August 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> 
> 
> SEINE Tasche:



es hat Seine Nudeligen Anhängsel auch wirklich überall.


----------



## loefchen (28. August 2008)

Mike W. schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Apple-iPod-8GB-N...Z8267QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262
> 
> Grüße
> 
> der Mike



Refurbished ist immer so teuer 

Musst ja schließlich nochmal jemand mit die Hände dran!


----------



## Deleted 5247 (28. August 2008)

Nicht bei ebay entdeckt, jedoch kann man den Skype-Namen der Dame in der Statusleiste (links unten) des Browsers lesen, wenn man mit dem Mauszeiger über das "Call me!" Symbol fährt.

Da lässt das Angebot, kleine Arbeiten zu übernehmen, einiges an Interpretationsspielraum. 

http://nordrhein-westfalen.kijiji.de/c-Auto-Rad-Boot-Fahrraeder-Damenrad-W0QQAdIdZ70665166


----------



## kroiterfee (28. August 2008)

zwar nix mit biken zu tun aber...: heute schon gayboten? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Latex-Gummi-Ganzanzug-Gummianzug-mit-ang-Socken-L-Gay_W0QQitemZ130249243671QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130249243671&_trkparms=72%3A824%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Ace of spades (28. August 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Ferrarischlüssel zu verkaufen



steht etz bei 385 ...und die Fragen an den Verkäufer !!!


----------



## Schmiddi07 (28. August 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> *zwar nix mit biken zu tun *aber...: heute schon gayboten?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Latex-Gummi-Ganzanzug-Gummianzug-mit-ang-Socken-L-Gay_W0QQitemZ130249243671QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130249243671&_trkparms=72%3A824%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Sag dat mal nicht,hier im Forum z.B . wird der Ruf nach Bekleidung fürs kalte/den Winter immer lauter...siehste demnächst im Wald an dir vorbeiflitzen


----------



## kroiterfee (28. August 2008)

ähm... ist seit gestern verkauft...


----------



## Ace of spades (28. August 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> zwar nix mit biken zu tun aber...: heute schon gayboten?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Latex-Gummi-Ganzanzug-Gummianzug-mit-ang-Socken-L-Gay_W0QQitemZ130249243671QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130249243671&_trkparms=72%3A824%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Genau, daß war der neue Adidas Schlechtwetteranzug ! Prototyp !! Einfach drei weiße Streifen auf die Ärmel und fertig.....sie arbeiten allerdings noch an der Belüftung


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. August 2008)

Ace of spades schrieb:


> Genau, daß war der neue Adidas Schlechtwetteranzug ! Prototyp !! Einfach drei weiße Streifen auf die Ärmel und fertig.....sie arbeiten allerdings noch an der Belüftung



Wieso, hat er doch! 



> Der Anzug hat noch einen 3 Wege Zipper


----------



## Laufrad Knecht (29. August 2008)

Guten Morgen Leute,
Meine Fundstücke von gestern:
Ein wunderschönes Teil, konnte mich grad noch zurückhalten:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=290254399688

Und dazu der passende:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=200247838866

man beachte hier auch die detaillierte Angabe zur Bauhöhe!

MfG aus Berlin und einen erfolgreichen Tag, LRK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loefchen (29. August 2008)

Laufrad Knecht schrieb:


> Ein wunderschönes Teil, konnte mich grad noch zurückhalten:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=290254399688



Den geb ich meiner Oma, die schneidert da nen neuen BEzug und schon passt wieder alles


----------



## Ace of spades (29. August 2008)

Laufrad Knecht schrieb:


> Und dazu der passende:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=200247838866
> 
> ...



War ja klar:

otten & leenders gmbh
schuhe + alles für den karneval



Schönen Freitag
Gruß Ace


----------



## Laufrad Knecht (29. August 2008)

Nabend Leute!

Auch heute wieder die Fundstücke des Tages:

Damit speiche ich euer Laufrad ein:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320290702340

Wenn er den "Einen" noch findet bau ich euch sogar 2 Laufräder daraus:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320290698599
(wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm, was macht es schon wenn einer fehlt!)

Da bau ich dann die hier ein (wie kann man auf sowas nur bei eBay bieten?):

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260277878339
(Hab es gerade gesehen, Versand weltweit! Soll ja Länder geben wo es sowas nicht gibt! Allerdings haben die doch auch kein Licht!?)

Allen ein erholsames Wochenende und mfG aus Berlin, LRK


----------



## EvilEvo (29. August 2008)

Laufrad Knecht schrieb:


> Nabend Leute!
> 
> Auch heute wieder die Fundstücke des Tages:
> 
> ...



Danke, dass du Werbung für meine Auktionen machst. Habe den fehlenden Speichennippel gefunden, steht aber auch schon als Edit drunter.


----------



## Laufrad Knecht (29. August 2008)

Na gut!

Ich komme heute heim und was habe ich?
Einen Platten!!
Also schnell bei eBay rein: Oh super, da ist ja sogar nen Ritzel dabei! (dachte ich bis....)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250286198122

Na gut, da das nicht funktionierte und ich mich eh nicht so auskenne, bestellte ich mir:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260280904044

Gut, ich wusste jetzt wie es geht, jedoch war das Loch doch ziemlich gross! Zum Glück gibts ja:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330260574270

 Wochenende gerettet!!

Nochmals ein erholsames Wochenende und mfG aus Berlin, LRK


----------



## loefchen (29. August 2008)

Laufrad Knecht schrieb:


> (...) http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320290702340 (...) http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320290698599 (...)



Ist eben nicht jeder ein Krösus und kann sich neue Speichen und Nippel leisten!


----------



## John Oswald (30. August 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> War das hier schon?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CARBON-Fahrad-Ra...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Muss ich haben, vor allem weil er so superleicht ist.



lasst ihn uns doch mal mit ein paar fragen nerven! radstand, originalrechnung, internetadresse des stardesigners, usw.

hab schon mal angefangen und ihn gefragt, "ob der rahmen auch für downhill geeignet ist"...

hihi, mal sehen, was er anworten wird


----------



## Ace of spades (30. August 2008)

Wetten das die Antwort so aussieht ?

"Leider kan ich nicht sagen ob der Rahmen für Downhill geeignet ist!!! Das ist auf jeden fall ein rahmen von einem designer der..."



Gruß Ace


----------



## loefchen (30. August 2008)

Hey, jetzt verunglimpft meinen ersten selbstlaminierten Rahmen mal nicht so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (30. August 2008)

bei dem ding muss mann ja 3 mal hinsehen, u, zu erkennen wo vorne und wo hinten ist!!!


----------



## loefchen (30. August 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> bei dem ding muss mann ja 3 mal hinsehen, u, zu erkennen wo vorne und wo hinten ist!!!



Wie bei nem Bobtail-Hündchen


----------



## EvilEvo (31. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-MTB-26-Al...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.

Das neueste an Rahmen auf dem markt, neben auswechselbarem Schaltauge auch austauschbares Sattelrohr!


----------



## scary.master (31. August 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-MTB-26-Al...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.
> 
> Das neueste an Rahmen auf dem markt, neben auswechselbarem Schaltauge auch austauschbares Sattelrohr!



was hatt der mit dem ding gemacht  das der genau zwischen oberrohr und sattelrohr abreist


----------



## Bierkiste (31. August 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-MTB-26-Al...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.
> 
> Das neueste an Rahmen auf dem markt, neben auswechselbarem Schaltauge auch austauschbares Sattelrohr!



Ist Alu mittlerweile soviel wert, daß man min 13,70 + 12 Astro$ dafür bieten kann?


----------



## Jumper 1 (31. August 2008)

Vielleicht braucht der Käufer nur die Schwinge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragger (31. August 2008)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht braucht der Käufer nur die Schwinge


Eigentlich brauch der käufer nur die Wippe, er hat sich seine am Baugleichen Rad nämlich gekillt! Und als Neuteil nich grad billig.


----------



## EvilEvo (31. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Diamondback-DB4-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Wusste ich garnicht: 206mm Vollhydraulische Scheibenbremsen (avid Juicy) ->Tochterfirma von Hayes. Mal nebenbei, das Bike steht jetzt schon das 5. mal dieses Jahr drin.


----------



## sirtwist (31. August 2008)

Zitat aus der Auktion:

<Das Bike wurde von mir immer nur auf der Strasse gefahren, hat keine Sprünge oder ähnliches gesehen. Muss mein Hobby leider aufgeben, da meine Knie dies nicht mehr mitmachen.>

Was machen denn die Knie mit, wenn er nur auf der Straße fährt?


----------



## loefchen (31. August 2008)

> Schwalbe Fat Albert MÃ¤ntel



Die klassischen (Halb)Slicks von Schwalbe sind natÃ¼rlich auch prima geeignet fÃ¼r "nur" StraÃe...


Oh Mann...ich hab so das GefÃ¼hl dass alle RÃ¤der bei eBay nur auf traÃen bewegt wurden! Wo sind denn die ehrlichen VerkÃ¤ufer geblieben???



> Der Versand wird sich auf ca 35-40â¬ belaufen.



Womit schickt er's denn? Mit der Spedition Ã¼ber Breslau, Prag und Wien?


----------



## Jumper 1 (31. August 2008)

Na ja
Wenn ich im DH unterwegs bin bin ich auch auf einer (wald)-strasse


----------



## loefchen (31. August 2008)

Außerdem: Freeride-Felgen für die Straße??? Ich hab mich schon für overstuffed gehalten weil ich E540-Endurofelgen fahre über die Wurzeltrails mit meinen 1,1 Tonnen... 

Wichtig auch der Bashguard für hohe Bordsteine


----------



## Caracal (31. August 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Womit schickt er's denn? Mit der Spedition Ã¼ber Breslau, Prag und Wien?



Iloxx vielleicht. Da kostet ein Rad 39,90â¬. Habe eben selbst eines ersteigert, fÃ¼r das der Anbieter diese Versandart vorgesehen hat. Ist aber in der Tat recht teuer, denn zu dem Preis bekÃ¤me mans - wie von dir bemerkt - anderswo sogar ins Ausland verschifft.


----------



## Caracal (31. August 2008)

sirtwist schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Was machen denn die Knie mit, wenn er nur auf der Straße fährt?



Bei der Sitzposition möchte man die Angaben in der Beschreibung fast glauben. Aber auch nur fast.


----------



## NaitsirhC (31. August 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind doch normale Kosten, bei Hermes bezahlst Du auch ca. 40 für den Bike - Versand...

NaitsirhC


----------



## scary.master (31. August 2008)

auserdem ist das auch ei trick bei ebay, man verlang mehr versandkosten als es kostet, das man noch gewinn dadran hatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (31. August 2008)

Und wo soll bei diesen Versandkosten Gewinn sein? 
40 sind doch Standard...

NaitsirhC


----------



## loefchen (31. August 2008)

Hermes kostet als L-Paket 8,99 mein ich...und das geht bis 25 kg...


----------



## NaitsirhC (31. August 2008)

Hmmm,
dann müsste er aber schon arg eng packen um unter 120cm (längste + kürzeste Seite) zu bleiben...

Kann's mir nicht vorstellen...

Er könnte allerdings die Laufräder einzeln verschicken, das würde bestimmt klappen dann mit dem Profit  

NaitsirhC


----------



## loefchen (31. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Giant-Rock-SE_W0...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

ein echtes Leichtgewicht...3-4 Kilo...


----------



## loefchen (31. August 2008)

und noch einer! http://cgi.ebay.de/Ghost-SE-1202-Ra...=39:1|66:4|65:2|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## NaitsirhC (31. August 2008)

Ghost SE 1202 Rahmen Mountainbike Hardtail MTB + Kurbel schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Der Rahmen wiegt ca. 8 Kg und hat einen leichten Lackabrieb.
> ...





Geil, da wiegt das fertige CC-Bike soviel wie ein DH-Bomber...

Aber wie kommt man denn auf solche Zahlen 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## loefchen (31. August 2008)

Vllt. mit nem Sack Kartoffeln verglichen? 
Oder mit dem letzten Stuhlgang?


----------



## frankie07 (1. September 2008)

sehr klasse ist auch eine angabe von 3-4 kg
mensch hat der junge nicht mal ne anstaendige koerperwaage zu hause?


----------



## LautSprecher (1. September 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Giant-Rock-SE_W0...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> ein echtes Leichtgewicht...3-4 Kilo...



Logisch, wer Socken in Sandalen hat kommt auf solche Ideen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loefchen (1. September 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Logisch, wer Socken in Sandalen hat kommt auf solche Ideen..


 wohlgemerkt Sandalen mit SPD...


----------



## dragger (1. September 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Diamondback-DB4-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> Wusste ich garnicht: 206mm Vollhydraulische Scheibenbremsen (avid Juicy) ->Tochterfirma von Hayes. Mal nebenbei, das Bike steht jetzt schon das 5. mal dieses Jahr drin.


Is Avid nich eher nen ableger von Sram????


----------



## loefchen (1. September 2008)

SRAM, Avid, Truvativ, RockShox...Alles ein Brei


----------



## dragger (1. September 2008)

Jepp, so sieht´s aus, aber Hayes gehört definitiv NICHT dazu! Wo die leut bloß immer ihre Info´s her haben??


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2008)

hilft halt bei den Suchkriterien


----------



## EvilEvo (1. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hilft halt bei den Suchkriterien



Dann hätte ich aber ´n richtigen Namen genommen "Hope" oder so, aber doch nicht Hayes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunboy (1. September 2008)

Ghost SE 1202 Rahmen Mountainbike Hardtail MTB + Kurbel schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Der Rahmen wiegt ca. 8 Kg und hat einen leichten Lackabrieb.
> ...



Lol, wenigstens hat er LEICHTEN Lackabrieb, das kompensiert sich doch wieder!


----------



## fredeckbert (2. September 2008)

Wer braucht noch eine "sexy Radlerhose"?
Ist auch in einem "Top-Zustand". Der Rest eher nicht.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370080945592


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2008)

Arrrggggghhhhhh Augenkrebs, ich seh nichts mehr


----------



## Exekuhtot (2. September 2008)

Danke! Ich wollte gerade ein Stück Kuchen zu mir nehmen, aber das lasse ich jetzt.


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. September 2008)

fredeckbert schrieb:


> Wer braucht noch eine "sexy Radlerhose"?
> Ist auch in einem "Top-Zustand". Der Rest eher nicht.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370080945592



Toller Benutzername!


----------



## kcvemu (2. September 2008)

aaahhhh wie kann man nur...... glauben die Leute echt sie können etwas besser verkaufen, nur weil sie ihre unproportionierte Freundin in viel zu kleine nasse Hosen stecken????


----------



## EvilEvo (2. September 2008)

Kauft es!!! http://cgi.ebay.de/kommt_W0QQitemZ1...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 was auch immer es ist.


----------



## 4mate (2. September 2008)

Er hat noch mehr davon , es reicht für alle http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/papasluisa


----------



## loefchen (2. September 2008)

fredeckbert schrieb:


> Wer braucht noch eine "sexy Radlerhose"?
> Ist auch in einem "Top-Zustand". Der Rest eher nicht.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370080945592



Ist Crane nicht Aldi? 

Am besten ist die "grobe Stuktur" der hose


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (2. September 2008)

fredeckbert schrieb:


> Wer braucht noch eine "sexy Radlerhose"?
> Ist auch in einem "Top-Zustand". Der Rest eher nicht.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370080945592


eieiei,man möchte glatt sofotkaufen,damit das Angebot beendet is und die Bilder weg sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loefchen (2. September 2008)

Angebot ist doch beendet ohne Gebot...


----------



## NaitsirhC (3. September 2008)

Meine Fresse, manche Leute kommen auf Gedanken 

Na dann mal gute Nacht...
NaitsirhC


----------



## Nixverstehen (4. September 2008)

Change?


----------



## sagenwirmalso (5. September 2008)

vielleicht nicht wirklich kurios, aber der name ist schon recht verwirrend.
oder doch uli´s neues meisterwerk?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Tune-Crossbike-XT-Hydrl-Magura-Brandneu-2008_W0QQitemZ310080338425QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item310080338425&_trkparms=72%3A456|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1308&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## goegolo (5. September 2008)

Motor Kit fürs Mountainbike: http://cgi.ebay.com/4STROKE-MOTOR-K...ryZ42317QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wollte ich doch immer schon mal haben, und dann noch von ducati


----------



## FRbiker (6. September 2008)

Müsst ihr euch mal durchlesen...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...7.l1313&satitle=230284482027&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## Gamiac (6. September 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Müsst ihr euch mal durchlesen...



Hatten wir schon, ich glaub der hat noch ein paar Schlüssel nachmachen lassen


----------



## FRbiker (6. September 2008)

ach so.. dann sorry..


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. September 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Müsst ihr euch mal durchlesen...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...7.l1313&satitle=230284482027&category0=&fvi=1



Interessant zu lesen  (wie er mit ihr abrechnet )
Wie manche Leute in den Fragen auf ihn abgehen 

Ob die Story echt ist?

NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MotörBike (7. September 2008)

Was es nicht alles gibt 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Designer-Fahrrad...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Zombiekiller (7. September 2008)

Hier. Wie Groß so ein Gabelschaft doch sein kann

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-MTB-Fede...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## EvilEvo (7. September 2008)

Echte Profis, die den Vorbau montiert haben: http://cgi.ebay.de/FAT-MTB-Rahmense...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## thaper (7. September 2008)

Zombiekiller schrieb:


> Hier. Wie Groß so ein Gabelschaft doch sein kann
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-MTB-Federgabel-Ballistic-Scheibenbremse_W0QQitemZ130250558651QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130250558651&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A1|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


fetter schaft aldaa


----------



## dragger (8. September 2008)

Wie oft hat man schon ne DUAL Scheibenbremse Cantilever???? Wenn das nich WIRKLICH ein einzelstück ist? Und TOP Ausstattung!!! Alleine das Shimano schaltwerk- das neueste auf dem Markt (ca. 1985)

http://cgi.ebay.de/EINZELSTUCK-26-F...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Whiteeagle (8. September 2008)

MotörBike schrieb:


> Was es nicht alles gibt
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Designer-Fahrrad...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



so ein ding hab ich schon seit rund 5jahren in der vitrine stehen, damals hats mir mein dad geschenkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (8. September 2008)

Also wenn mir der Federweg nicht reicht, bau ich auch einfach nen längeren Dämpfer ein....

btw: Wann gab es eigentlich Dämpfer von Nicolai?


----------



## 4mate (8. September 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> btw: Wann gab es eigentlich Dämpfer von Nicolai?


In grauer Vorzeit ;-)

*Nicolai Dämpfer Problem - MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum*


----------



## B.Scheuert (8. September 2008)

ungefähr sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht... 
thx!


----------



## dragger (8. September 2008)

Es geht auch nichts über Fahrrad-Komplettsets! Und wenn mal ne kleinigkeit nich dabei is.......? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-komplett...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. September 2008)

dragger schrieb:


> Wie oft hat man schon ne DUAL Scheibenbremse Cantilever???? Wenn das nich WIRKLICH ein einzelstück ist? Und TOP Ausstattung!!! Alleine das Shimano schaltwerk- das neueste auf dem Markt (ca. 1985)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/EINZELSTUCK-26-F...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Krass viele Verstellmöglichkeiten für den Dämpfer


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. September 2008)

dragger schrieb:


> Wie oft hat man schon ne DUAL Scheibenbremse Cantilever???? Wenn das nich WIRKLICH ein einzelstück ist? Und TOP Ausstattung!!! Alleine das Shimano schaltwerk- das neueste auf dem Markt (ca. 1985)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/EINZELSTUCK-26-F...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Ich find es immerwieder krass, wie man für z.B. den Preis der HS33 die ich fahre woanders ein ganzes Rad bekommt 
(jaja die Qualität, aber trotzdem lustig...)

NaitsirhC


----------



## mightyEx (8. September 2008)

Das ist wahrscheinlich wie ein Vergleich zwischen TucTuc und sagen wir mal ein Mittelklassewagen. Das schlimme ist, dass ein Laie übertragen auf den Fahrradsektor da kein Unterschied sieht - eben ein "Mauntenbeik" um mal bei der Bild-Zeitungs-Eklärung zu bleiben  .


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. September 2008)

Ja ^^,
bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass niemand die Bezeichnung MTB ernst nimmt bei solchen Rädern 

NaitsirhC

(Oo der 7000. Post)


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2008)

Langsam kann man für den Preis ja schon ein richtiges MTB kaufen


----------



## B.Scheuert (9. September 2008)

dragger schrieb:


> Es geht auch nichts über Fahrrad-Komplettsets! Und wenn mal ne kleinigkeit nich dabei is.......?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-komplettset-alles-ausser-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ220278470164QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220278470164&_trkparms=72%3A146|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Rahmenbruch, schon klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loefchen (9. September 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Rahmenbruch, schon klar...



Siehst du's nicht? Das ganze Oberrohr ist weggebrochen!


----------



## EvilEvo (9. September 2008)

Ich würd auch auf "geklaut" tippen und jetzt hat er Angst, dass er erwischt wird, wenn er den Rahmen verscherbelt und die Soko-Fahrrad ihn kauft.


----------



## AhOi! (9. September 2008)

> Es geht auch nichts über Fahrrad-Komplettsets! Und wenn mal ne kleinigkeit nich dabei is.......?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-kompletts...d=p3286.c0.m14



Narbendynamo... leuchten dann meine schienbeine im dunkeln??


----------



## Tongadiluna (10. September 2008)

Sind zwar 4 statt 2 Räder - aber trotzdem genial!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...230284482027&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1


----------



## kroiterfee (10. September 2008)

gähn... wie oft denn noch.


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2008)

das dies noch immer in Ebay steht wundert mich doch etwas 

war aber schon einige Male hier veröffentlich

S.


----------



## Tongadiluna (10. September 2008)

Sorry, dass ich mir nicht die Mühe gemacht habe, 281 Seiten zu lesen, bevor ich den Beitrag eingestellt habe.
Ebenfalls bitte ich vielmals um Entschuldigung dafür, dass ich nicht jeden Tag jeden neuen beitrag lese und letztendlich Asche auf mein Haupt, dass diese Auktion für mich neu war und ich dem Puls der Zeit wohl etwas hinterherhinke.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. September 2008)

du bist ne ganz schöne mimose.


----------



## Tipo Allegro (10. September 2008)

Der bescheißt doch...

http://www.hood.de/auktionen/315054/fanta44ever.htm

6 Bikes...alle woanders fotografiert...0 Bewertungen...keine Antwort auf Fragen und vor allem...fleißige Bieter!

Mich ärgert immer das solche Menschen damit auch noch durchkommen! Geld kassieren und das war es dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowtiger (10. September 2008)

Artikelbeschreibung, wirklich gelungen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Laeuft-G...ryZ74471QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ace of spades (10. September 2008)

Jaahhhaaaahaaa...







Wahrscheinlich wundert sich seine Mutter wo den Ihr Radl geblieben ist 

Gruß Ace


----------



## loefchen (10. September 2008)

Tongadiluna schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich mir nicht die Mühe gemacht habe, 281 Seiten zu lesen, bevor ich den Beitrag eingestellt habe.
> Ebenfalls bitte ich vielmals um Entschuldigung dafür, dass ich nicht jeden Tag jeden neuen beitrag lese und letztendlich Asche auf mein Haupt, dass diese Auktion für mich neu war und ich dem Puls der Zeit wohl etwas hinterherhinke.



Aber die letzten 1 - 2 Seiten hätten nicht geschadet


----------



## loefchen (10. September 2008)

Tipo Allegro schrieb:


> Der bescheißt doch...
> 
> http://www.hood.de/auktionen/315054/fanta44ever.htm
> 
> ...



http://www.hood.de/auction/32997533/mountainbike-der-spitzenklasse.htm
http://www.hood.de/auction/32997568/mountainbike-der-spitzenklasse.htm

Besonders diese "Mountainbikes"


----------



## fredeckbert (11. September 2008)

Hey Mädels, hier ist was schickes für euch! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120301834021


----------



## 4mate (11. September 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> http://www.hood.de/auction/32997533/mountainbike-der-spitzenklasse.htm
> http://www.hood.de/auction/32997568/mountainbike-der-spitzenklasse.htm
> 
> Besonders diese "Mountainbikes"





> *Ungültiger Artikel:* Dieser Artikel wurde von Hood entfernt oder ist nicht mehr verfügbar. Mehr Informationen zu diesem Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (11. September 2008)

Ace of spades schrieb:


> Jaahhhaaaahaaa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wen?




man sollte nicht über sowas meckern wenn man es selbst nicht besser macht.
es heißt denn.


----------



## Ope (11. September 2008)

dragger schrieb:


> Is Avid nich eher nen ableger von Sram????



schon, aber noch besser ist das "dropoff system" 

Gruß Ope


----------



## Silly (11. September 2008)

Hat allerdings nix mit Bikes zu tun...

http://cgi.ebay.ch/Schwarzes- Loch_...76QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQc<br />mdZViewItem


----------



## sunboy (11. September 2008)

Das ist gut


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. September 2008)

Silly schrieb:


> Hat allerdings nix mit Bikes zu tun...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ch/Schwarzes- Loch_...76QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQc<br />mdZViewItem



Schon bei 44â¬ 

WÃ¼rd mich ja schon interessieren, ob der KÃ¤ufer bezahlt...

NaitsirhC

Edit: was ist da los? Nachdem ich meinen post gesendet hab, wollt ich nochmal schauen, und was sehe ich? Angebot beendet...wahrscheinlich weil niemand einen Besitzanspruch auf schwarze LÃ¶cher stellen darf


----------



## Caracal (11. September 2008)

BMX-Geschwür mit Scheibenbremsen


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. September 2008)

Artikelbeschreibung BMX schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> auch für kinder/jugendliche ist es ok und ein paar sprünge und tricks sind damit sehr wohl möglich...nur fehlt ihm eben das quäntchien qualität, das ein wirklich gutes bmx ausmacht!
> [...]



 immerhin eine ehrliche Artikelbeschreibung

NaitsirhC


----------



## Rocky_M (12. September 2008)

Schnäppchen für alle !!!

http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/niassurfin_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. September 2008)

Rocky_M schrieb:


> Schnäppchen für alle !!!
> 
> http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/niassurfin_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ



Artikelstandort Hongkong... ich hab mal eins beobachtet, vll bietet ja noch jemand ^^

NaitsirhC


----------



## Pif (12. September 2008)

Rocky_M schrieb:


> Schnäppchen für alle !!!
> 
> http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/niassurfin_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ



Und der Haken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1162400 (12. September 2008)

"So einen Anbieter" aus Hong Kong gab es vor ca. 2 Wochen schon einmal, mit sehr hochwertigen Rennrädern (4 Stk. u. a. S-Works etc.). Der Bildhintergrund und die Artikelbeschreibungen (Schriftart etc.) waren seltsamer Weise identisch. Seine bis dato Bewertungen ergaben sich alle aus 1 bis 2 Euro Artikel. Die Artikel wurden nach beendeter (!!!) Auktion und zahlreichen Geboten von ebay entfernt (auch die von mir aus Interesse beobachteten Artikel aus "Mein ebay")!


----------



## Rocky_M (12. September 2008)

Pif schrieb:


> Und der Haken?


Alle Anzeichen von "geknackter Account" erfüllt


----------



## 1162400 (12. September 2008)

ach guck da?!!! Und gleich mehrfach im Angebot!

"Geldvernichtung"


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. September 2008)

Was mich noch mit am meisten erstaunt, ist die Tatsache, dass bis jetzt nicht ein einziger auf eine der Auktionen geboten hat....sonst gibt es doch immer irgendjemanden der auf die komischsten Sachen bietet...

NaitsirhC

Edit: Hehe, es hat sich einer gefunden der sich alle Bikes unter den Nagel reißen will, immer der gleiche der geboten hat.


----------



## dkc-live (12. September 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Aerozine-Integra...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

italienisches gesinde ist auch dabei


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. September 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Aerozine-Integra...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> italienisches gesinde ist auch dabei



Da hat wohl jemand ein "L" hintendran vergessen


----------



## 1162400 (12. September 2008)

Wahnsinn...

Bestimmt schickt er dem Anbieter noch eine Mail und fragt nach Versandrabatt!


----------



## schneifel (12. September 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Enduro-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Promax sehe ich  ...aber votec? *zweifel*

Lustig oder?


----------



## biketeam (12. September 2008)

Hihi, Baumarkt Fahrrad mit Votec Aufkleber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (12. September 2008)

die deppen sterben nie aus....

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/134582



NIEMALS!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (12. September 2008)

ich tu mich echt schwer das zu lesen!ich glaub ich werd alt....


----------



## EvilEvo (12. September 2008)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> ich tu mich echt schwer das zu lesen!ich glaub ich werd alt....



Kanst du den Jugendsprache net lesen? Der ist doch sovoll deütlcih geschriben, mir versteht da soforrt worum es den geht, alda.


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. September 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160282143127&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

Eine Auswahl des Händlers dessen Angebote heute vormittag gepostet wurden.
Ob der Käufer allen ernstes das Geld überweist? Naja, ich wünsch ihm viel Spaß mit dem Rad (WENN es denn kommt )

Weiß jemand vll wieviel so ein Moots Rahmen normalerweise kostet? Konnte dazu nix finden...

NaitsirhC


----------



## 4mate (12. September 2008)

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...FeedbackAsSeller&sspagename=VIP:feedback:3:de


----------



## 4mate (12. September 2008)

Rahmen


> [FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]$3195 price is among the highest of any bike frame.[/SIZE][/FONT]


Komplett





> [FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]$5500.00[/SIZE][/FONT]





> [FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]$6400.00[/SIZE][/FONT]


http://www.mtbr.com/mfr/moots/allmtn-full-suspension/cinco/PRD_413140_1547crx.aspx#FM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (12. September 2008)

Warum machen die Typen das so auffällig? Dachten wohl das teuerste bringt am meisten Kohle 

Oh man... 

(Danke für den Link)

NaitsirhC


----------



## spengleschieber (12. September 2008)

BLACK DUAL DISC ist die Macht auf Rädern. Ich frage mich seit langem schon ,wer so etwas ernsthaft guten Gewissens kaufen kann!??? ICH BIN DOCH NICHT BLÖD!


----------



## Caracal (12. September 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Eine Auswahl des Händlers dessen Angebote heute vormittag gepostet wurden.
> 
> [...]



Mal wieder sehr dezent die Aktion.  

Vermutlich wären die Verantwortlichen mit ihrer Masche sogar einigermaßen erfolgreich, würden sie halbwegs realistische und dennoch verlockende Angebote machen. So wird nur geboten und dem Account ein paar kreative Bewertungen reingehauen.


----------



## 1162400 (13. September 2008)

Da ist er wieder:

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZstellanocturna

und da auch:

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZstephan.hoffmann.rgb

und noch einmal:

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZanna4883

und so weiter:

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZpatstock1

die Geldvernichtung geht weiter!!!


----------



## chri55 (13. September 2008)

bei der Zeitfahrmaschine wird man ja fast schwach


----------



## TigersClaw (13. September 2008)

Merkwürdig dabei is, das alle Accounts positive Bewertungen haben. Sind das geklaute Accounts?


----------



## scary.master (13. September 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> bei der Zeitfahrmaschine wird man ja fast schwach



ja ^^ da wird man echt schwach 
ob man des bikde dann auch wirklich bekommt wenn man es ersteigert hatt ist halt die frage und ob es orginal ist oder ne kopie

Artikelstandort:	Hong Kong, Deutschland | was denn jetz ?


----------



## NaitsirhC (13. September 2008)

1162400 schrieb:


> Da ist er wieder:
> 
> http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZstellanocturna
> 
> ...



Und eBay chillt mal wieder -.-

So wie es aussieht sind das gar keine Einzelfälle mehr...

NaitsirhC


----------



## Caracal (13. September 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Merkwürdig dabei is, das alle Accounts positive Bewertungen haben. Sind das geklaute Accounts?



Wohl mit Sicherheit. Wenn man sich die Bewertungen mal ansieht, bemerkt man ja, dass ganz normale Dinge eingekauft oder verkauft wurden, ehe sich der Account-Besitzer auf wundersame Weise in einen "Chinesen" mit ein paar Edelrädern zu viel im Keller verwandelt hat.


----------



## NaitsirhC (13. September 2008)

Caracal schrieb:


> Wohl mit Sicherheit. Wenn man sich die Bewertungen mal ansieht, bemerkt man ja, dass ganz normale Dinge eingekauft oder verkauft wurden, ehe sich der Account-Besitzer auf wundersame Weise in einen "Chinesen" mit ein paar Edelrädern zu viel im Keller verwandelt hat.



Vorallem immer die gleiche Masche, ein und dasselbe Rad in x-facher Ausführung und der Preis liegt auch immer so bei +- 330

NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caracal (13. September 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Vorallem immer die gleiche Masche, ein und dasselbe Rad in x-facher AusfÃ¼hrung und der Preis liegt auch immer so bei +- 330â¬
> 
> NaitsirhC



Nicht immer. Der erste bei dem mir das aufgefallen ist, hatte von verschiedenen eBay-Ablegern Auktionen hochwertiger Bikes 1:1 Ã¼bernommen; keine davon war jedoch doppelt in Deutschland eingestellt.

Interessant wÃ¤re auf jeden Fall zu erfahren, was dahintersteckt. Also ob es einen verdeckten Markt fÃ¼r geklaute Accountdaten gibt und ob die BetrÃ¼ger Ã¼ber Landesgrenzen hinweg kooperieren. In den Berichten von Scambaitern die ich bislang gelesen habe, konnten beispielsweise die professionellen nigerianischen Scammer auf Kontakte in den USA und GB zurÃ¼ckgreifen.


----------



## 1162400 (13. September 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Und eBay chillt mal wieder -.-
> 
> So wie es aussieht sind das gar keine Einzelfälle mehr...
> 
> NaitsirhC


 
Richtig. 

Beobachte "den Typen" schon seit einige Wochen kritisch. Ist ja offensichtl. das da was faul ist (Hongkong: Ist klar ). Da das "Schlitzauge" für mich zuvor unbekannt war, habe ich erstmal die Artikel (hochwertige Rennräder) beobachtet und abgewartet ob er tats. nach abgeschlossener Auktion positive Bewertungen bekommt. Es wurde natürlich kräftig von einigen Leuten geboten. Das "tolle" an Ebay ist aber, dass bei betrügerischen Auktionen etc., im nachhinein alle "Spuren" d. h. Links entfernt werden (Ausnahme s.o., Hinweis von 4mate). Warum wohl...

Heute morgen habe ich alle zuvor genannten Artikel mal bei Ebay gemeldet. Ist bei so vielen Artikel richtig Arbeit . Mal schauen wie lange es dauert, bis sie entfernt werden.


----------



## 1162400 (13. September 2008)

scary.master schrieb:


> ja ^^ da wird man echt schwach
> ob man des bikde dann auch wirklich bekommt wenn man es ersteigert hatt ist halt die frage und ob es orginal ist oder ne kopie
> 
> Artikelstandort:    Hong Kong, Deutschland | was denn jetz ?


 
Noch ein paar Worte zu Deiner Frage ob es Originalräder sind. Im vorliegenden Fall zeigen die bisherigen Aktionen, dass erst gar keine Artikel verschickt werden.
ABER:
Hier im Forum laß ich von einem Biker (finde den Link nicht und wäre auch viel zu lesen dort) der sich aus Amiland einen hochwertigen Rahmen (Markenhersteller) ersteigerte und bei einem Defekt erfahren musste, dass der asiatische Hersteller - evtl. in der Mittagspause  - Rahmen produziert und eigenhändig auf den Markt wirft. Qualität offensichtlich auf den ersten Blick ganz ok aber ohne Rahmennummer! Der Markenhersteller weigerte sich, sogar trotz Verzicht des betroffenen Käufers auf Garantieanspruch, das Bike auf Rechnung zu reparieren. Will hier keine Diskussion über den Sinn oder Unsinn lostreten, das wurde im entsprechenden Fall sehr hitzig diskutiert. Nur auch derartige Fälle können eintreten. Hätte ich mir bis dato auch nicht vorstellen können.


----------



## 4mate (13. September 2008)

1162400 schrieb:


> Hier im Forum laß ich von einem Biker (finde den Link nicht und wäre auch viel zu lesen dort) der sich aus Amiland einen hochwertigen Rahmen (Markenhersteller) ersteigerte und bei einem Defekt erfahren musste, dass der asiatische Hersteller - evtl. in der Mittagspause  - Rahmen produziert und eigenhändig auf den Markt wirft. Qualität offensichtlich auf den ersten Blick ganz ok aber ohne Rahmennummer! Der Markenhersteller weigerte sich, sogar trotz Verzicht des betroffenen Käufers auf Garantieanspruch, das Bike auf Rechnung zu reparieren. Will hier keine Diskussion über den Sinn oder Unsinn lostreten, das wurde im entsprechenden Fall sehr hitzig diskutiert. Nur auch derartige Fälle können eintreten. Hätte ich mir bis dato auch nicht vorstellen können.



*Specialized so special: Lug & Trug - MTB-News.de |IBC ...

wirklich viel zu lesen - habe Thread damals mitverfolgt , also schon gelesen  !
*


----------



## scary.master (13. September 2008)

1162400 schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> Beobachte "den Typen" schon seit einige Wochen kritisch. Ist ja offensichtl. das da was faul ist (Hongkong: Ist klar ). Da das "Schlitzauge" für mich zuvor unbekannt war, habe ich erstmal die Artikel (hochwertige Rennräder) beobachtet und abgewartet ob er tats. nach abgeschlossener Auktion positive Bewertungen bekommt. Es wurde natürlich kräftig von einigen Leuten geboten. Das "tolle" an Ebay ist aber, dass bei betrügerischen Auktionen etc., im nachhinein alle "Spuren" d. h. Links entfernt werden (Ausnahme s.o., Hinweis von 4mate). Warum wohl...
> 
> Heute morgen habe ich alle zuvor genannten Artikel mal bei Ebay gemeldet. Ist bei so vielen Artikel richtig Arbeit . Mal schauen wie lange es dauert, bis sie entfernt werden.



jetz is es entfernt


----------



## 1162400 (13. September 2008)

scary.master schrieb:


> jetz is es entfernt


 
der letzte der obigen vier genannten Links funktioniert noch. Und es bieten mal wieder ein paar "Schnäppchenjäger"!!!


----------



## Caracal (13. September 2008)

1162400 schrieb:


> der letzte der obigen vier genannten Links funktioniert noch. Und es bieten mal wieder ein paar "Schnäppchenjäger"!!!



EBay-Memory: Das hier scheint das Original zu sein.


----------



## goegolo (13. September 2008)

Nie gebaute Federgabel mit Bremssteinen: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250291797829&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

Genau


----------



## loefchen (13. September 2008)

Na wenigstens sind's Bremssteine von ner h33s oder hs33...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (13. September 2008)

goegolo schrieb:


> Nie gebaute Federgabel mit Bremssteinen: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250291797829&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015
> 
> Genau



und wollte sie in mein rad einbauen was nun andere netter bürger fahren....


----------



## EvilEvo (13. September 2008)

Aber zum Glück hat er das Standrohr (links oder rechts??) noch nicht gekürzt, würde sich echt blöde fahren.


----------



## loefchen (14. September 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück hat er das Standrohr (links oder rechts??) noch nicht gekürzt, würde sich echt blöde fahren.



Wie du kürzt deine Standrohre nicht? Fährt sich doch viel knackiger!


----------



## Tanic (14. September 2008)

Hier mal ein Schnäppchen.....ein echtes MC-Kenzie, Neupreis 999 Euro

Hab gerad mal gemailt ob er die Quittung, zwecks Garantie, noch besitzt





http://cgi.ebay.de/Mc-Kenzie-26-Zol...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Caracal (14. September 2008)

Tanic schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Schnäppchen.....ein echtes MC-Kenzie, Neupreis 999 Euro
> 
> [...]



Angesichts so eines Schmuckstückes wird einem echt die Hose eng. Die ganzen Floskeln und Satzbausteine, mit denen das Gerät beschrieben wird, hat man irgendwie auch schon tausend Mal gelesen. Nur selten in einem so schlechten Deutsch vorgetragen.


----------



## loefchen (15. September 2008)

Allein schon der Materialwert des vermutlich sackschweren Rahmens rechtfertigt den Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2008)

Wolte schon immer ein Bike mit Dosenhalter


----------



## sandtreter (15. September 2008)

wem kommt die wand bekannt vor?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gary-Fisher-Cust...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. September 2008)

sandtreter schrieb:


> wem kommt die wand bekannt vor?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Gary-Fisher-Cust...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Jaaaa, er ist wieder da 

(nach der Auktion wird das Bike in eine Presse gesteckt damits auch in das Päckchen nach GER passt )

Wieder paar mal drin das Bike...


----------



## spengleschieber (16. September 2008)

So sei es , das wieder einmal eine Atombombe abgeworfen werden muß! Selber Schuld!


----------



## zuki (16. September 2008)

Fahrradgabel mit Schock

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradgabel_W0QQitemZ170262373592QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170262373592&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting

Die Cantiaufnahme sieht zudem etwas besorgniserregend aus. Ansonsten schick.


----------



## Caracal (16. September 2008)

zuki schrieb:


> Fahrradgabel mit Schock
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradgabel_W0QQitemZ170262373592QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170262373592&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Die Cantiaufnahme sieht zudem etwas besorgniserregend aus. Ansonsten schick.



Ist für die neuen V-förmigen Achsen.


----------



## loefchen (16. September 2008)

zuki schrieb:


> (...) Schock (...)



Den bekommt man mit Sicherheit!


----------



## Tipo Allegro (16. September 2008)

Wie geil...einer aus den eigenen Reihen...mit viel Ahnung...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/135435/cat/43


----------



## foenfrisur (16. September 2008)

das ist doch die tolle marke die man bei real kaufen kann....xD


----------



## loefchen (16. September 2008)

Hey moment! Bei Real bitte nur Westwind und McKenzie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el comandante (16. September 2008)

Nee , Germatec gab es auch^^


----------



## loefchen (16. September 2008)

Ach was...grotesk...


----------



## NaitsirhC (16. September 2008)

Bikemarktartikelbeschreibung schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Germatec ist die neue aufkommende deutsche Marke am MTB-Olymp
> ...





foenfrisur schrieb:


> das ist doch die tolle marke die man bei real kaufen kann....xD



Seit wann gibt es denn solche Topmarken bei Real  



			
				Bikemarktartikelbeschreibung schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich verkaufe den Artikel weil:
> ich umgestiegen bin auf DH
> ...



Ich hoffe ganz ehrlich für ihn das es diesmal keine aufkommende Marke vom MTB-Olymp ist...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## loefchen (16. September 2008)

Lasset uns beten


----------



## zuki (17. September 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Lasset uns beten



Na, wenn er auf Downhill umsteigt, empfehle ich ihn als Verbesserung das top-Schnäppchen:

http://www.hagebau.de/is-bin/INTERS...rad/Fahrraeder/Mountainbike-Fully-Double-Disk

*Mit Shimano 24 - Gang !
Vorbau verstellbar gegen Überschlagsgefühle, sach ich mal. 
*


----------



## loefchen (17. September 2008)

> schwarze Nabe Vorne Und Hinten


 :d


----------



## 4mate (17. September 2008)

Tipo Allegro schrieb:


> Wie geil...einer aus den eigenen Reihen...mit viel Ahnung...
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/135435/cat/43





> *Kunze88*
> Mitglied
> 
> Registriert seit: August 2008                                                                                                                                                                                          Datum des Kommentars: *17.9.2008*
> Dieser Artikel ist Verkauft


----------



## Caracal (17. September 2008)

Auch wenns langweilig wird:

Original.
Fälschung.


----------



## 4mate (17. September 2008)

Nee ne , langweilig ist das ÜBERHAUPT nicht ! Immer dreister , immer dümmer ...
Sein erster Auftritt als Verkäufer .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (24. September 2008)

Schönä Hut..!  _"...Und er verleiht ein Sexypieäl wie mann es sich nicht anders erträumen kann *siehe Foto*."_


----------



## alexmaus (24. September 2008)

Hai,
lol

Cu


----------



## EvilEvo (24. September 2008)

Es lebe die deutsche Sprache! http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220283698202


----------



## M!tch (24. September 2008)

scheidungsgrund: rechtschreibschwäche.


----------



## loefchen (24. September 2008)

> Fil spas beim biten !!


Another one bites the dust?


----------



## thefaked (24. September 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hardtail-downhil...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

No Comment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loefchen (24. September 2008)

thefaked schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Hardtail-downhil...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> No Comment.



Wo ist die Pointe?


----------



## thefaked (24. September 2008)

1,94 und noch Platz drauf...


----------



## loefchen (24. September 2008)

achso...naja...ha ha...en kumpel von mir ist 1,96 und fährt mit ner auf 185 ccm getuneten CY50 (Mokick von Honda, "Monkey") rum...geht alles.


----------



## EvilEvo (25. September 2008)

Na mensch, wenn er mit 1,94 noch Platz drauf hat, dann krieg ich doch mit meinen 1,73 locker n Kühlschrank und n Kasten Bier drauf^^.


----------



## Fabeymer (25. September 2008)

Geiles Bike, geile Teile, wirrer Aufbau: http://cgi.ebay.de/rocky-mountain-t...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Jumper 1 (25. September 2008)

Hilfe ,ich brauche eine Augenoperation


----------



## loefchen (25. September 2008)

Der Sattel ist ja kriminell... -.-


----------



## golo120 (25. September 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist ja kriminell... -.-


...nicht nur der Sattel ;-)...ich finde den "Sofort-Kaufen Preis:  3.300" richtig hammerhart...
Gruß Gordon


----------



## TigersClaw (25. September 2008)

Der Preis is doch super, immerhin is ne Flasche Bier dabei


----------



## Caracal (25. September 2008)

Wer sowas fährt, der besitzt auch Harlekin-Wandmasken und hat solche hässlichen Porzellan-Raubkatzen in der Wohnung stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (26. September 2008)

Ganz übel an dem Gerät finde ich eigentlich die Kombination Tune-Nabe und Singletrack-Felge...


----------



## Jumper 1 (26. September 2008)

Mann hat ebenhalt nicht soviel Geld
Entweder oder


----------



## kleiner rocky (27. September 2008)

mal abgesehn von dem hässlichen gold touch, is des schon kein schlechtes teil
nur bekommt man halt für des geld n neues element oder n echt gutes gebrauchtes und vorallem ohne den offensichtlichen zuhälter-look


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. September 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Fully-Urban-...=39:1|66:3|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
;-)...ein Traum....


----------



## sirtwist (27. September 2008)

downtown braucht man anscheinend auch keine Vorderradbremse.


----------



## Anto (27. September 2008)

_..super Freerider zum Citycruisen.. _

Und zum Freireiten nimmt man dann den Citycruiser


----------



## 4mate (27. September 2008)

sirtwist schrieb:


> downtown braucht man anscheinend auch keine Vorderradbremse.









Wer findet den Fehler


----------



## Bombenkrator (27. September 2008)

bremsscheibenhalterung rechts


----------



## MotörBike (27. September 2008)

Abgerockter Oldie 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alpinestars-CROM...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumper 1 (27. September 2008)

Ich gebe es auf 
1000 mal gesagt worden 
Es heißt Nabe und nicht NARBE
Herrgottnochmal


----------



## sirtwist (27. September 2008)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> bremsscheibenhalterung rechts


Und wo ist die Halterung für die Bremse?


----------



## Jumper 1 (27. September 2008)

Da wo sie sein soll
Links


----------



## spengleschieber (27. September 2008)

Zehn Jahre Garantie auf die Vorderradbremse!


----------



## sirtwist (27. September 2008)

ich blödmann, dachte die muss doch vorne sein


----------



## Azrael (28. September 2008)

Das sieht ja auch mal hochinteressant aus! Klein, handlich und bestimmt auch leicht.

"Hinterrad Federgabel zum Nchrüsten"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (28. September 2008)

ich glaub ich untertreib,wenn ich behaupte der sche*** war schon 10x hier drin.....also ...wenigstens 3x...


----------



## Bombenkrator (28. September 2008)

jede 5. seite kommt das teil wieder


----------



## Triturbo (28. September 2008)

und das zurecht - dieses Teil ist der größte Blödsinn der Bikeindustie


----------



## [email protected] (28. September 2008)

Ich würd echt gern mal auf nem Rad Sitzen, dass die Hinterrad-"Federgabel" dran hat. Vermutlich zerberstet das Ding einfach beim 1. Bunnyhop Ansatz


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2008)

Dazu ist es auch nicht gemacht, steht sogar da, lesen bildet


----------



## [email protected] (28. September 2008)

Du meinst die Angabe?:


> Nicht für den Wettkampf geeignet



Ich wollt ja auch nicht um die Wette hüpfen


----------



## loefchen (28. September 2008)

Mit Sicherheit gibt es auch eine Version in rot die EUR 69,90 kostet und für den Wettkampf geeignet ist. Vielleicht hat diese Version dann auch die von mit *heißersehnte* Scheibenbremsaufnahme!!!

Spaß beiseite: Wurde das nicht seinerzeig eig. für Liegeräder entwickelt?


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (29. September 2008)

Autsch 

das tut doch weh!

"Es gibt Halterungen für Helm und Stirn."

http://cgi.ebay.de/IXON-IQ-SPEED-Bu...77592QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Aber wenns hell macht ...


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. September 2008)

Oft darüber geschmunzelt, aber heute in freier "Wildbahn" gesehen. 

*tataaaaaa...* Ladys and Gentlemen.... die _Manitou Reverse_! 







PS: Er wollte mir nicht glauben das DAS so nicht ganz richtig ist!


----------



## luxuzz (29. September 2008)

lol 
Aber so oft kommen idioten mit Manitou nicht klar, wenn es sogar Werkstätten falsch einbauen >.<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (29. September 2008)

Oh man, das muss sich doch total ******** fahren! Und dann läuft er noch wie ein Radprofi rum, echt der Knaller.


----------



## Dreckbert (29. September 2008)




----------



## enweh (29. September 2008)

Hinsichtlich ausgleichender Gewichtsverteilung durchaus nachvollziehbar


----------



## loefchen (29. September 2008)

Wierum die Gabelkrone und die Ausfallenden sitzen ist ja Wurst 

Wie montiert der erst ne Durin oder ne Menja?...


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. September 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Wie montiert der erst ne Durin oder ne Menja?...



Er fragt im Forum, ob es egal ist welche Brücke er absägt und schreibt dann noch, dass er es begrüßt, dass Magura die Entscheidungswahl beim Gabeleinbau dem Käufer überlässt.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## loefchen (29. September 2008)

Achso...lieb...aber würde es nicht geil aussehen wenn die gabel GAR KEINE brücke hätte? woooha!


----------



## Hubschraubär (30. September 2008)

Scott Fully Rahmen selbstgemacht http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260293246418


----------



## loefchen (30. September 2008)

Ist das nicht ein Focus? Wird aber glaub ich auch unter anderen Labels verkauft ^^


----------



## Hubschraubär (30. September 2008)

Das ist kein Focus sondern ein Rahmen von Astro aus Taiwan, zumindest stellen die den aktuell her. Angeblich soll es den auch von Kinesis gegeben haben. Focus und wie sie alle heissen pappen dann nur ihr Design drauf und verlangen einige hundert Prozent Aufschlag.
Scott Rahmen werden ja imho auch bei Astro produziert, vielleicht hat da nur einer die Aufkleber falsch draufgepappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imothep (30. September 2008)

Und wenns im Winter zu kalt in der Wohnung wird, kann mans einfach verheizen! 

http://cgi.ebay.at/Holzfahrrad-Moun...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## loefchen (30. September 2008)

Perfekt für "Wurzeltrails"


----------



## EvilEvo (30. September 2008)

Hubschraubär schrieb:


> Das ist kein Focus sondern ein Rahmen von Astro aus Taiwan, zumindest stellen die den aktuell her. Angeblich soll es den auch von Kinesis gegeben haben. Focus und wie sie alle heissen pappen dann nur ihr Design drauf und verlangen einige hundert Prozent Aufschlag.
> Scott Rahmen werden ja imho auch bei Astro produziert, vielleicht hat da nur einer die Aufkleber falsch draufgepappt



Jo, Diamondback hatte die Rahmen 2006 und 2007 auch im Angebot, da stand auf der Internetseite auch, dass das ein Kinesis Rohrsatz sei, bei den neuen geben sie es nicht mehr an, obwohl sie noch genauso aussehen, vielleicht hat ja Astro das Modell und die Lizenzen aufgekauft.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (30. September 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Perfekt für "Wurzeltrails"



und northshores...wenn mal n paar bretter durch sin können wenigstens die kumpels weiterfahren


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. Oktober 2008)

Hab mal eben wieder bisschen bei eBay rumgeschaut und da ist mir erstmal bewusst geworden, was in meinen Augen die größte Kuriosität ist: die allmähliche Verschlimmbesserung der Plattform. In den letzten 1-2 Jahren gab es regelmäßig irgendwelche Änderungen, meist der optischen Art, die nicht wirklich einen positiven Nutzen hatten. Bin jedesmal irritiert, weil "Mein eBay" jetzt z.B. aussieht wie so eine normale Artikelliste und nicht mehr dieses "Mein eBay" - kontoübersichts - Aussehen hat. Und noch anderer Kram, wie "Zensierung" der mitbietenden Mitglieder, "beliebteste Artikel" werden automatisch als erste angezeigt, Suchkriterien umständlicher einzugeben, usw. usw. 

Vll geht es nur mir so, find' aber, dass sich die wenigsten Sachen dort zum positiven entwickelt haben (das einzige was mir positiv aufgefallen, ist, dass Verkäufer die Käufer nicht mehr negativ bewerten können, und die neuen Richtlinien mit Versandkosten und so...) 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Hubschraubär (2. Oktober 2008)

Diese ganzen Veränderungen bei Ebay werden in den Ebayforen ja schon länger diskutiert, das ist von vorn bis hinten völlig unausgegorener Käse und bringt fast nur Nachteile. Die nur noch einseitig mögliche negative Bewertung ist genauso unsinnig wie es zuvor die Möglichkeit der Rachebewertungen war. Jetzt sieht es so aus dass Käufer nach dem Kauf die Verkäufer erpressen, den Preis drücken wollen, einwandfreie Ware schlecht machen, über Versandkosten verhandeln usw. und dem Verkäufer bei Nichtzustimmung mit negativer Bewertung drohen.
Die Versandkostenbegrenzung ist in einigen Kategorien auch völlig absurd,  z.B. bei Computergehäusen mit 8 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (2. Oktober 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> ....das einzige was mir positiv aufgefallen, ist, dass Verkäufer die Käufer nicht mehr negativ bewerten können, und die neuen Richtlinien mit Versandkosten und so..
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC



EINSPRUCH!

Was wenn, wie uns in der letzten Woche passiert, ein Käufer nur die Ware und nicht den Versand, oder nach Wochen und mehrmaligen Auffordern gar nicht bezahlt? Positiv bewerten und nur was dazu schreiben? Oder gar nicht bewerten und ihn ungeschoren davon kommen lassen? 

Wieso sollte ich einen Käufer nicht auch negativ bewerten können? Diese Regelung finde ich echt Schwachsinn. 

Ich lese, auf der Suche nach schlechten Bewertungen doch nicht alle positiven durch!


----------



## loefchen (2. Oktober 2008)

Kann man denn als Verkäufer denn auch nicht mehr neutral bewerten?


----------



## MadCyborg (2. Oktober 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Hab mal eben wieder bisschen bei eBay rumgeschaut und da ist mir erstmal bewusst geworden, was in meinen Augen die größte Kuriosität ist: die allmähliche Verschlimmbesserung der Plattform. In den letzten 1-2 Jahren gab es regelmäßig irgendwelche Änderungen, meist der optischen Art, die nicht wirklich einen positiven Nutzen hatten. Bin jedesmal irritiert, weil "Mein eBay" jetzt z.B. aussieht wie so eine normale Artikelliste und nicht mehr dieses "Mein eBay" - kontoübersichts - Aussehen hat. Und noch anderer Kram, wie "Zensierung" der mitbietenden Mitglieder, "beliebteste Artikel" werden automatisch als erste angezeigt, Suchkriterien umständlicher einzugeben, usw. usw.
> 
> Vll geht es nur mir so, find' aber, dass sich die wenigsten Sachen dort zum positiven entwickelt haben (das einzige was mir positiv aufgefallen, ist, dass Verkäufer die Käufer nicht mehr negativ bewerten können, und die neuen Richtlinien mit Versandkosten und so...)
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC



Willkommen im Web 2.0...
Ja, mir geht das gewaltig auf den Keks. Richtig lustig wirds wenn man Funktionen wie vor/zurück/in-neuem-tab-öffnen nicht mehr richtig nutzen kann...
Und von der Sortierung nach Beliebtheit hat jawohl nur Ebay was, denn ein Schnäppchen macht man da eh nur noch mit Kram den eben keiner will...


----------



## Jumper 1 (2. Oktober 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> EINSPRUCH!
> 
> Was wenn, wie uns in der letzten Woche passiert, ein Käufer nur die Ware und nicht den Versand, oder nach Wochen und mehrmaligen Auffordern gar nicht bezahlt? Positiv bewerten und nur was dazu schreiben? Oder gar nicht bewerten und ihn ungeschoren davon kommen lassen?
> 
> ...



Genauso ist es
Der käufer zahlt nach 3 wochen und kommt dann damit daß der Gebrauchtgegenstand nicht neu ist , bewertet negativ und soll das positiv bewertet werden ??????
Ich mache es so bewerte  es positiv und schreibe dann meine ehrliche meinung,mehr kann man nicht machen
Ich selber blicke bei Ebay nicht mehr richtig durch.
Meine bevorzugten Seiten finde ich nicht mehr,muß jetzt ewig durchsuchen


----------



## golo120 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi Jungs,

ich will Euch wirklich nicht den drive nehmen, aber niemand von uns allen ist wirklich gezwungen dort zu kaufen/verkaufen. Gerade hier hätten die Käufer/Verkäufer eine unglaubliche Macht den Untergang zu beschleunigen, den Rest besorgt sich EBAY mit seiner "Politik" selbst, dass ist ziemlich gewiss.
Ich finde den Thread "Ebay - Kuriositäten - Sammelthread" echt klasse, wenn er mit "Fundstücken" von dieser Plattform gefüttert wird. Ich könnte mich immer wieder köstlich amüsieren, also bitte weiter füttern...

Gruß Gordon


----------



## 4mate (2. Oktober 2008)

golo120 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> ich will Euch wirklich nicht den drive nehmen, aber niemand von uns allen ist wirklich gezwungen dort zu kaufen/verkaufen. Gerade hier hätten die Käufer/Verkäufer eine unglaubliche Macht den Untergang zu beschleunigen, den Rest besorgt sich EBAY mit seiner "Politik" selbst, dass ist ziemlich gewiss.
> Ich finde den Thread "Ebay - Kuriositäten - Sammelthread" echt klasse, wenn er mit "Fundstücken" von dieser Plattform gefüttert wird. Ich könnte mich immer wieder köstlich amüsieren, also bitte weiter füttern...
> ...



Wie wäre es, einen *"Neue ebay-Regeln" *Diskussionsthread zu starten?
So bleibt dieser Thread weiter den Kuriositäten vorbehalten.

Wer machts?!


----------



## Tommy-Boy (2. Oktober 2008)

äh steinigt micht jetzt nicht aufgrund der frage:
ist das nicht verboten bzw. betrug, einen 0815-rahmen mit scott aufklebern vollzupappen und ihn dann noch als einen von scott zu verkaufen?
(habe noch nie was in ebay gekauft und lasse nur verkaufen^^)

und mich würde mal das gewicht des holzbikes interessieren 

achja wegen der gabel: ich hatte neulich jemanden der behauptete seine gabel müsste 14cm FW haben, da die Standrohre ja 14cm lang sind 
greez
 Tommy


----------



## loefchen (2. Oktober 2008)

Tommy-Boy schrieb:


> äh steinigt micht jetzt nicht aufgrund der frage:
> ist das nicht verboten bzw. betrug, einen 0815-rahmen mit scott aufklebern vollzupappen und ihn dann noch als einen von scott zu verkaufen?
> (habe noch nie was in ebay gekauft und lasse nur verkaufen^^)



Wenn du als Privatmann was verkaufst muss dir erstmal jemand nachweisen dass du das gewusst hast dass das kein scott-rahmen ist.


----------



## Tommy-Boy (2. Oktober 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Wenn du als Privatmann was verkaufst muss dir erstmal jemand nachweisen dass du das gewusst hast dass das kein scott-rahmen ist.



aha, danke


----------



## golo120 (2. Oktober 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, einen *"Neue ebay-Regeln" *Diskussionsthread zu starten?
> So bleibt dieser Thread weiter den Kuriositäten vorbehalten.
> Wer machts?!


Hallo 4mate,
das wäre echt ein guter...Ich würd`s auch machen, habe mich aber mit den "neuen Regeln" noch nicht beschäftigt, weil ich dort nix mehr kaufe/verkaufe....Vor 6 Jahren haben wir mal gebrauchte Babykleidung gekauft ;-)....offtopic, ich weiß

Gruß Gordon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enweh (2. Oktober 2008)

Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Gerade in letzter Zeit beauftragen viele Markenhersteller Anwaltsagenturen, die gezielt nach Angeboten mit gefälschter Markenware suchen (Bsp. Ed Hardy). Ob der Verkäufer privat oder gewerblich agiert, ist dabei zweitrangig. Die Abmahnung ist einem sicher.


----------



## NaitsirhC (2. Oktober 2008)

Kurz nochmal zurück zu dem Punkt mit den Bewertungen der Händler: ich hatte schon öfters Probleme mit Verkäufern (mehr privat als gewerblich) und nicht selten hab ich es mir gespart eine ehrliche Bewertung abzugeben, weil mit großer Sicherheit eine negative zurück gekommen wär (einmal sogar bei neutraler Bewertung, naja wie auch immer), insofern stört es mich nicht. Von Händlerseite ist es klar nachvollziehbar, dass das so auch nicht das wahre ist...

(jetzt ist aber Schluss ^^)

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Laufrad Knecht (2. Oktober 2008)

Fundstücke des Tages:

Ist euch die Sitzposition nicht aggressiv genug?
Kauft ihr Diesen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130258892583

Und wenn ihr eher Bausparer, Riestervorsorger und Zukunftspessimisten seid, ist Der hier wohl der Richtige:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250300846977

MfG aus Berlin und ein schönes langes WE (dem der solches hat), der LRK


----------



## Hubschraubär (2. Oktober 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Wenn du als Privatmann was verkaufst muss dir erstmal jemand nachweisen dass du das gewusst hast dass das kein scott-rahmen ist.



Ich habe den Verkäufer bereits darauf hingewisen dass es kein Scott Rahmen ist sondern ein Kinesis/Astro Rahmen mit draufgeklebten Scott Aufklebern. Die Antwort vom Verkäufer war, er hätte den Rahmen so gekauft und man hätte ihm den laut Rechnung auch als Scott Rahmen verkauft. Er wollte aber angeblich nochmal beim Verkäufer nachfragen. Klingt für mich relativ unglaubwürdig, da will wohl nur mal wieder jemand günstig Gewinn machen. Aber es kann mir ja niemand verbieten auch den Auktionsgewinner darauf hinzuweisen. Ob ihn das allerdings interessiert ist die andere Frage, vielleicht will er nur einen günstigen Rahmen wo Scott draufsteht.


----------



## loefchen (3. Oktober 2008)

Sorry wenn ich mich falsch ausgedrückt hatte. Ich gehe ja davon aus dass der Verkäufer den Rahmen selbst irgendwo als Scott-Rahmen gekauft hat (Fachhändler). Und DANN kann man ihm sicher nicht nachweisen dass er's gewusst hat dass es kein Scott ist.


----------



## Hubschraubär (3. Oktober 2008)

Tja da ist es aber so wie hier schon geschrieben wurde - Unwissenheit schütz nicht vor Strafe. Im Zweifelsfall wird es für den Verkäufer teuer. Ob eine solche Rechtssprechung in Bezug auf Markenrecht gut ist und man einem Privatverkäufer immer zumuten kann, die Echtheit eines Artikels zu beurteilen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## spengleschieber (3. Oktober 2008)

Asien-Schrott zu fahren ist in jedem Fall eine Strafe ,die von dem Lieben Gott sofort gesühnt wird,insbesondere wenn das Corpus Delikti vom unwissendem Teufel persönlich angeboten wird


----------



## Hubschraubär (3. Oktober 2008)

spengleschieber schrieb:


> Asien-Schrott zu fahren ist in jedem Fall eine Strafe ,die von dem Lieben Gott sofort gesühnt wird,insbesondere wenn das Corpus Delikti vom unwissendem Teufel persönlich angeboten wird


Genau, diese Asien-Schrottrahmen die bei Astro in Taiwan oder Vietnam zusammengeschweisst werden, sollte man besser nicht fahren, egal ob Scott oder sonstwas draufsteht.


----------



## spengleschieber (4. Oktober 2008)

war noch gerade letztens in Rendsburg,dort wird noch von Hand carbon in Halbschalen zu Kurbeln verbacken-und das in good old Germany.
Schade , daß man carbon nicht essen kann-sah einfach lecker aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (5. Oktober 2008)

schaut euch das mal an , ganz unten bei gummimischung : 


tribble^^

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...lbe-Muddy-Mary-25-Triple-Compound-::9221.html


----------



## Laufrad Knecht (5. Oktober 2008)

publicenemy schrieb:


> schaut euch das mal an , ganz unten bei gummimischung :
> 
> ...ja der ist gut! Und bedeutet: das Profil ist so schei*e schnell abgefahren, dass man dann mit nem Slick (geringer Rollwiederstand) unterwegs ist! GOOOOEY!!! (und ich kenn auch noch den Besitzer des Shops!!)
> 
> Schönen Sonntag alle.... der LRK


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Oktober 2008)

Eine sehr genaue Sache.


----------



## publicenemy (5. Oktober 2008)

Laufrad Knecht schrieb:


> publicenemy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > schaut euch das mal an , ganz unten bei gummimischung :
> ...


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Oktober 2008)

...ähm, na kommt doch noch!


----------



## 4mate (5. Oktober 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Eine sehr genaue Sache.


so ist es  

andere Artikel des Verkäufers :

http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/hellracer82


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (5. Oktober 2008)

Wie hieß eigentlich der Ebay-name von der Porno-Uschi, die halbnackig und wo die Titties extrem lang runterhingen, irgendwelche Schrottbikes vertickt hat?


----------



## Laufrad Knecht (5. Oktober 2008)

publicenemy schrieb:


> Laufrad Knecht schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hääää ich meinte unten : tribble compound!
> ...


----------



## Deleted 5247 (8. Oktober 2008)

BMX-MTB-Cruiser: http://cgi.ebay.de/richtig-fettes-t...39:1|66:3|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## spengleschieber (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube/habe gerade mit der Vertragsfirma Tamsen gesprochen/ich verkaufe mein Lamborghini LP sechshundertvierzig und kaufe mir das richtig fette Teil!


----------



## Laufrad Knecht (8. Oktober 2008)

spengleschieber schrieb:


> Ich glaube/habe gerade mit der Vertragsfirma Tamsen gesprochen/ich verkaufe mein Lamborghini LP sechshundertvierzig und kaufe mir das richtig fette Teil!




Nu warte doch mal ab bis es endlich "vertig" ist! Wenn man den Draht am Hinterbau etwas verstärkt dann ist die "wahre" doch einwandfrei, achso und den Sattel festmachen.... 
BOOOOAAAAARR wegschmeiß.....


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Oktober 2008)

Hm, ich glaube aber das "Ding" war vor Ewigkeiten schon mal (hier) drin.


----------



## John Oswald (12. Oktober 2008)

Hubschraubär schrieb:


> Genau, diese Asien-Schrottrahmen die bei Astro in Taiwan oder Vietnam zusammengeschweisst werden, sollte man besser nicht fahren, egal ob Scott oder sonstwas draufsteht.



der rahmen ist von astro und definitiv *KEIN *schrott! o.k. er ist natürlich nicht von scott, klar (obwohl scott seine rahmen selbstverständlich genauso wie auch die anderen high-end hersteller von astro, kinesis & co bezieht....)

also schrott ist der nicht!
etwas älter, aber gut... das nur am rande...

aber trotzdem ein depp. klaro, wusste er, dass der rahmen nicht von scott ist. markenhersteller haben ihre logos ja unter lack und nicht nur aufgepappt. das müsste eigentlich jedem trottel auffallen. also auch dem verkäufer. schweinerei!


----------



## John Oswald (12. Oktober 2008)

o.k ist nicht ebay, aber was fischer als "made in germany" anbietet, ist trotzdem lustig:

http://www.fischer-die-fahrradmarke...ikes-fahrradmarke/details.php?id=8&ubergabe=5

....mit gebrauchten reifen (bild vergrößern!) 

"Hier sind Sie richtig, wenn Sie ein qualitativ hochwertiges, langlebiges und technologisch top aktuelles Rad zu einem fairen Preis kaufen möchten. Mit Qualität und Design begeistert unsere Produktvielfalt alle Altersgruppen"

und:

"Die enge Zusammenarbeit mit den Rahmenveredlern und Designern sowie die ständige Beobachtung von Trends und Verbraucherverhalten sind die Basis für die Creation der attraktiven FISCHER Modelle."

made in germany? armes deutschland....


----------



## loefchen (12. Oktober 2008)

John Oswald schrieb:


> o.k ist nicht ebay, aber was fischer als "made in germany" anbietet, ist trotzdem lustig:
> 
> http://www.fischer-die-fahrradmarke...ikes-fahrradmarke/details.php?id=8&ubergabe=5
> 
> ...



Na Halleluja...der stählerne Adler xD

Gewicht würde mich mal interessieren. Und montagemöglichkeiten für Gepäckträger.


----------



## dkc-live (12. Oktober 2008)

ich find ja das model F cool!

http://www.fischer-die-fahrradmarke...kes-fahrradmarke/details.php?id=10&ubergabe=5

einfach der hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (12. Oktober 2008)

Die ganze Seite von denen ist lächerlich. Wenn man bedenkt, wie groß die Firma ist.


----------



## loefchen (12. Oktober 2008)

Hach...es gibt so viele Baumärkte und Real-Läden bei denen sowas steht. Warum sollten die nicht groß sein?


----------



## Triturbo (12. Oktober 2008)

kein A-head, keine Schnellspanner, .... man mein Cycle Wolf (!!!) von 2001 war richtig edel dagegen.


----------



## John Oswald (12. Oktober 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich find ja das model F cool!
> 
> http://www.fischer-die-fahrradmarke...kes-fahrradmarke/details.php?id=10&ubergabe=5
> 
> einfach der hammer



jawoll: 

"....suchen Sie sich in aller Ruhe Ihr neues Fahrrad aus..."


----------



## John Oswald (12. Oktober 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich find ja das model F cool!
> 
> http://www.fischer-die-fahrradmarke...kes-fahrradmarke/details.php?id=10&ubergabe=5
> 
> einfach der hammer



Das Modell ist übrigens aus Silber und Aluminium


----------



## loefchen (12. Oktober 2008)

John Oswald schrieb:


> Das Modell ist übrigens aus Silber und Aluminium



Und Adamantium!


----------



## spengleschieber (12. Oktober 2008)

beleuchtung: keine !


----------



## dkc-live (12. Oktober 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300264824952

Es sind sogar noch Bilder eines Vorbesitzers vorhanden "Mädel im Bett" nichts besonderes aber über die USB-Schnittstelle verfügbar.
Nur die Kamera ohne Zubehör wird hier angeboten.


----------



## dkc-live (13. Oktober 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260291745749

sehr gutes deutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2008)

Wer klaut denn einen Auflieger


----------



## MoP__ (13. Oktober 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Und Adamantium!



Oder sogar Xentronium 

Hatten wir das schon:
http://cgi.ebay.de/fahrrad-16-zoll-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## AMul (13. Oktober 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260291745749
> 
> sehr gutes deutsch



man bekommt sogar      10,000,00 EURO  IN BAAR  !! sind das nun 10â¬ oder 10.000â¬ ?? lol


----------



## loefchen (13. Oktober 2008)

Son Auflieger kostet wohl was xD


----------



## AhOi! (13. Oktober 2008)

MoP schrieb:


> Hatten wir das schon:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/fahrrad-16-zoll-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Das nicht vorhandene Hirn is defekt.. da geht nur luft durch..


----------



## dkc-live (13. Oktober 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180290906470

ein kilowatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (13. Oktober 2008)

haha geil.


----------



## Laufrad Knecht (13. Oktober 2008)

John Oswald schrieb:


> o.k ist nicht ebay, aber was fischer als "made in germany" anbietet, ist trotzdem lustig:
> 
> http://www.fischer-die-fahrradmarke...ikes-fahrradmarke/details.php?id=8&ubergabe=5
> 
> ...



Versteh hier die Kritik wieder mal nicht... 
HI-TEN-Rahmen mit geschraubten 1", Extrem rarer 1" Monstervorbau, dazu spitzenmäßige Sprincoil-Frontsuspension (Satte 10mm Federweg), bruchsichere Sattelstütze mit downhillerprobter Klemmung und extrem afterfreundlicher "WITTKOP"-Seatbank, von den Antriebskomponenten will ich erst gar nicht schwärmen! 
Wie immer untertreibt FISCHER hier, denn unerwähnt bleibt der Camälion-Modus, bei welchem sich das Bike im Regen ganz von selbst seiner rostbraunen Umgebung anpasst...
That´s understatement.....

(Hab mir gleich 10Stk bestellt: 1 zum draussen hinstellen...und die anderen 9 als Stunt-double...)


----------



## Laufrad Knecht (13. Oktober 2008)

Der Hersteller vergisst hier darauf hinzuweisen, dass alle Bikes, welche in Extremsituationen, wie die hier dargestellte, fotografiert werden, zuvor, aus Sicherheitsgründen, einer Probefahrt unterzogen werden! Aus diesem Grund kann schonmal eine Verschmutzung am Reifen zu sehen sein!

Außerdem möchte der Hersteller nicht unerwähnt lassen, dass keines seiner Bikes, jemals auch nur einen cm Waldboden beschädigt hat oder beschädigen wird!  (bei Fahrern könnte diese Statistik abweichen)

---FISCHER-HIGHEND means A BIKEFREE & SAVE NATURE---
​


----------



## dkc-live (13. Oktober 2008)

Für die Qualität der technisch ausgereiften Komponenten stehen u.a. namhafte Hersteller wie Shimano oder SRAM.
Moderne Rahmenformen, aktuelle Farben und die neusten Dekore garantieren dem Kunden einen dauerhaften Fahrradspaß.

Im Fischer Werksshop bieten wir 2.Wahl Fahrrädern mit optischen Mängeln, Auslaufartikel sowie die entsprechenden Zubehörteile an.

und die 3. wahl verkaufen die im real ^^


----------



## loefchen (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich bitte hier zu bedenken dass Fischer-Fahrräder klassisch aus eingeschmolzenen D-Mark-Stücken hergestellt weden!


----------



## dkc-live (13. Oktober 2008)

ich dachte aus scheinen laminiert o0


----------



## loefchen (13. Oktober 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich dachte aus scheinen laminiert o0



pssssst! das ist noch streng geheim, das ist eine neue art von verbundwerkstoff aus Ost-Mark-Scheinen und Stasi-Akten!


----------



## spengleschieber (13. Oktober 2008)

wenn die kleinen Menschen aus Fernost wüssten,wie wir über Ihre Hi-ten Schxxxe herziehen. Wir verkaufen Schrottautos nach Nigeria und freuen uns über Schrott aus China für teueres Geld ! DAS ergibt alles keinen Sinn!


----------



## jasper (13. Oktober 2008)

erinnert ihr euch an diesen typen aus dem "dynamics hardcore wirklich hardcore", der seinen alten gaul beworben hat?
er ist ihn wohl nicht los geworden...
http://cgi.ebay.de/DYNAMICS-Hardcor...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
bei dem guten preis kann wohl nur ein spaßbieter schuld gewesen sein.


----------



## stscit04 (15. Oktober 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Dirtbike_W0QQite...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Der Sattel dient wohl eher zum "fixieren" des Hinterns in einer tiefen Position *aua*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo22 (15. Oktober 2008)

stscit04 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Dirtbike_W0QQite...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Der Sattel dient wohl eher zum "fixieren" des Hinterns in einer tiefen Position *aua*



 wie um Himmels willen fährt man so  gibt es sowas echt so zukaufen ?


----------



## loefchen (15. Oktober 2008)

Extreme Downhill-Position xD

Da fehlt halt noch der BMX-Lenker...


Nachtrag: Ich hab den Verkäufer angeschrieben ob ich das Ding mal besichtigen kann...Ist ja bei mir im Ort xD


----------



## EvilEvo (15. Oktober 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> pssssst! das ist noch streng geheim, das ist eine neue art von verbundwerkstoff aus Ost-Mark-Scheinen und Stasi-Akten!



Stasiaktien? Die sind doch alle noch in Benutzung beim BND, das hat Millionen Euro Steuergelder gespart die einfach weiter zu führen^^.


----------



## spengleschieber (15. Oktober 2008)

Das Rad Fxxxx bestimmt gut


----------



## dkc-live (15. Oktober 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260299356134

geil!


----------



## loefchen (15. Oktober 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Stasiaktien? Die sind doch alle noch in Benutzung beim BND, das hat Millionen Euro Steuergelder gespart die einfach weiter zu führen^^.



Die sind doch längst in der EDV erfasst...maaaaaaann!


----------



## kreuzfeld (15. Oktober 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260299356134
> 
> geil!


 
wer braucht denn sowas??


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Oktober 2008)




----------



## MotörBike (18. Oktober 2008)

Wow, man achte auf den Besucherzähler

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110292097312&indexURL=9#ebayphotohosting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spengleschieber (20. Oktober 2008)

was für eine Pisskiste! Bastelbude könnte man sagen!

by the way , basteln: Bitte einfach mal  " 2 danger Giro Comp" bei Ebay eintippen.

Ihr werdet nicht enttäuscht werden. Der Rahmen ist vom allerfeinstem Geröhr!


----------



## eberleko (20. Oktober 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hinterrad-Federgabel-zum-Nachruesten-Daempfer-Schockster_W0QQitemZ270290290536QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270290290536&_trkparms=72%3A1231|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (20. Oktober 2008)

schon wieder.....


----------



## fredeckbert (20. Oktober 2008)

Die schicke Inge verkauft schicke Dinge:
"Hier wird NUR die Hose verkauft".
Hier noch etwas mehr.


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Oktober 2008)

Im Gegensatz dazu hat sich Monsteruschi vollkommen zurück gezogen!


----------



## c-o-b (20. Oktober 2008)

ist der schon bekannt?

für die, die "Burn after reading" gesehen haben! für alle anderen auch sinnvoll! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Helmspiegel-viel...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tipo Allegro (21. Oktober 2008)

Hier hat einer ein schlechtes Gewissen bekommen. Immerhin versucht er es wieder gutzumachen...

http://www.hood.de/auction/33435136/neu-nokia-8800-inkl-rechnung.htm


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Oktober 2008)

... hoppla. Wenn das mal so einfach geht!


----------



## GerhardO (21. Oktober 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz dazu hat sich Monsteruschi vollkommen zurück gezogen!



Aber echt!
Gegen die Uschi ist die Inge ja reinster Kinderfasching!


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Oktober 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Aber echt!
> Gegen die Uschi ist die Inge ja reinster Kinderfasching!



Mein Reden!


----------



## stefanxy1 (21. Oktober 2008)

fredeckbert schrieb:


> Die schicke Inge verkauft schicke Dinge:
> "Hier wird NUR die Hose verkauft".
> Hier noch etwas mehr.



Die Buxe ist ja "unisex"


----------



## norman_gsus (21. Oktober 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Freeride-MTB-Bike_W0QQitemZ170271749096QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170271749096&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A4|65%3A1|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

man achte auf den text


----------



## spengleschieber (21. Oktober 2008)

Lenker gerade gegröpft; Rahmen Hot Chili !??? -80 cm Rahmenhöhe, verstellbar!


----------



## Deleted 5247 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hätte er ein paar "Cannondale" Schriftzüge draufgeklebt, würde es fast als Super V 4000 DH durchgehen.


----------



## spengleschieber (22. Oktober 2008)

"Handmade in USA " Sticker würden den Kurs natürlich um ein Vielfaches in die Höhe treiben


----------



## 2Dirty (23. Oktober 2008)

Zwar nicht bei Ebay gefunden, aber trotzdem merkwürdig.
*Vollgefedertes Hardtail *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kajetan (23. Oktober 2008)

599.- gezahlt haben will er für die Schweinehippe  Nach Berlin gehen ich werde, verkaufen Fahrräder wie diese.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2008)

ES hat vergessen den Bashguard zu erwähnen


----------



## 4mate (23. Oktober 2008)

kajetan schrieb:


> 599.- gezahlt haben will er für die Schweinehippe  Nach Berlin gehen ich werde, verkaufen Fahrräder wie diese.


Preis stimmt . Das ist aber die "Bullsmasche". UVP = Mondpreise, Angebote dann immer gewaltig reduziert


----------



## enweh (23. Oktober 2008)

Durchweg gräßlich.


----------



## Dreckbert (23. Oktober 2008)

norman_gsus schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Freeride-MTB-Bike_W0QQitemZ170271749096QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170271749096&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A4|65%3A1|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> man achte auf den text



Frechheit


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Oktober 2008)

Dreckbert schrieb:


> Frechheit



Nein, Betrug!


----------



## tfj77 (24. Oktober 2008)

DER PREIS IST HEISSSS:

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140276843403&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

KULT DE KERF:


http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260301757776&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


grüsse tfj77


----------



## enweh (24. Oktober 2008)

Das Dekerf schwirrt in der wohlmöglich sogar identischen Abbildung auch hier im Forum rum.


----------



## Bener (24. Oktober 2008)

...jupp....
Ne finale Vresion hätte mich schon interesiert. Schien ja nen vielversprechender Aufbau zu werden. Naja, schade...

Aber ich vermute, daß uns die Kiste mal wieder übern weg läuft, als das eine oder andere Foto. Vergisst man nicht so leicht.

Bener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Oktober 2008)

Abteilung Modellbau: Kurbelset

Das DeKerf find ich super! Wollte zwar nicht unbedingt mit einer "Kiffer"-Lackierung rumfahren, aber sie ist super gemacht und sieht toll aus.


----------



## BOOZE (28. Oktober 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz dazu hat sich Monsteruschi vollkommen zurück gezogen!



Vielleicht hat Ebay sie abgemahnt, wegen Verstoß gegen die Menschenrechte und visueller Folter.


----------



## Whiteeagle (28. Oktober 2008)

kein fahrrad, aber mal wieder einer der nur die verpackung versteigert, aber es nur beim etwas genauerem hinschauen ersichtlich wird...  drück mich


----------



## insanerider (28. Oktober 2008)

Whiteeagle schrieb:


> kein fahrrad, aber mal wieder einer der nur die verpackung versteigert, aber es nur beim etwas genauerem hinschauen ersichtlich wird...  drück mich



sorry, aber das IST betrug! komm jetzt keiner mit "lesen" und so...die darstellung schreit nach beschiss


----------



## Tanic (29. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt, guckt euch aber mal die Bieterliste an, na, was fällt auf ?


----------



## 4XRacerPB (29. Oktober 2008)

********


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (29. Oktober 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/YETI-F-R-O-pro_W...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
mir geht grad einer ab vor lachen, herrlich! 

man beachte auch die anderen Auktionen von dem


----------



## spengleschieber (29. Oktober 2008)

weiss ja nicht,ob ich darüber lachen kann oder einfach nur weinen soll.
So ein armes Schwein!?


----------



## loefchen (29. Oktober 2008)

Offensichtlich muss alles weg xD


----------



## MotörBike (30. Oktober 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130265122942#description


----------



## farbenfroh (30. Oktober 2008)

MotörBike schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130265122942#description


genial


----------



## spengleschieber (30. Oktober 2008)

es gibt noch kreative menschen!


----------



## hopfer (30. Oktober 2008)

lustig wäre es wen jemand mit zu viel Geld da mit bieten würde 
ich freue mich schon auf das Reisetagebuch


----------



## gtbiker (30. Oktober 2008)

guter Junge


----------



## ueker123 (30. Oktober 2008)

farbenfroh schrieb:


> genial



Einfach nur GEIL!!!!
Ich lach mich immer noch krümmelig ;-)

Am besten sind die Fragen und die Antworten dazu


----------



## Schmiddi07 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hier trifft zu... wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180301883983


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumper 1 (30. Oktober 2008)

Schmiddi07 schrieb:


> Hier trifft zu... wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180301883983



So wie der schreiben kann ,ist es kein Wunder daß er der Laden zumacht


----------



## jasper (30. Oktober 2008)

heiliger strohsack!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (30. Oktober 2008)

Schmiddi07 schrieb:


> Hier trifft zu... wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180301883983


der erste Satz is ja eh schon der geilste 
...aber wie hat der die letzen fünf hinbekommen???


----------



## Nataschamaus (30. Oktober 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/YETI-F-R-O-pro_W...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> mir geht grad einer ab vor lachen, herrlich!
> 
> man beachte auch die anderen Auktionen von dem



Herrlich ist auch folgendes ( zu finden bei seinen weiteren Artikeln -Gabeln ):

...die Gabel federt, ich weiß aber nicht mehr, warum ich sie ausgebaut habe. 


oder der hier:

...Ich habe die Gabel mal irgendwann ausgebaut und aufbewahrt weil sie blockierte. Das tut sie immer noch. 


aber das allergeilste ist das hier. Lest euch aber unbedingt den Angebotstext durch:   

http://i16.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/16/72/0770_1.JPG

http://cgi.ebay.de/Answer-ACCU-TRAX...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

...und er läuft direkt in meine Flugbahn ...

Ich lieg am Boden und kann nicht mehr. Mich zerreißt gleich


----------



## MalteCron (30. Oktober 2008)

...eindeutig kaputt...


----------



## Nataschamaus (30. Oktober 2008)

Wer?? Der Typ???


----------



## votecstoepsl (31. Oktober 2008)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> ....
> ...aber wie hat der die letzen fünf hinbekommen???



Ja die hat er doch sicher wo geklaut, oder spontane "Indeligensecksblusion"?


----------



## Steinie (31. Oktober 2008)

Hat zwar nichts mit MTB zu tun,aber unbedingt ansehen.Vor allem den Link zu my Video.Art.Nr. bei E-Bucht:140276684710


----------



## Lemming (31. Oktober 2008)

Nataschamaus schrieb:


> Herrlich ist auch folgendes ( zu finden bei seinen weiteren Artikeln -Gabeln ):
> 
> ...die Gabel federt, ich weiß aber nicht mehr, warum ich sie ausgebaut habe.
> 
> ...



Hehe vertickt er jetzt doch alles... wer schon etwas länger beim DH dabei ist kennt die Karre noch. Wem das "Massengrab" allerdings nichts mehr sagt kann sich wirklich nur wundern. Ach, das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (3. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kehrmaschine-man...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Nicht so ganz Bikebezogen . . .


----------



## kroiterfee (4. November 2008)

haha.. geil!


----------



## Stephan_Peters (4. November 2008)

guck mal eine seite weiter hinten^^aber  trotzdem geil!


----------



## manuel123 (4. November 2008)

Der muss Zeit haben!!


----------



## GlanDas (4. November 2008)

zole schrieb:


> guck mal eine seite weiter hinten^^aber  trotzdem geil!



Asche auf mein Haupt . . .


----------



## FT-HBM (5. November 2008)

Guten Abend,

da hat wohl jemand was durcheinander gebracht. War wohl wichtig das Preisschild mit auf das Foto zu bringen.

Truvativ = Ritchey ??? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/truvativ-MTB-lenker_W0QQitemZ170276375420QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170276375420&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleiner rocky (6. November 2008)

FT-HBM schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> da hat wohl jemand was durcheinander gebracht. War wohl wichtig das Preisschild mit auf das Foto zu bringen.
> 
> ...



mein gott wie blöd muß man sein
mit sowas kann man ja keinen verarschen  

ich sach nur, wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil


----------



## Toblerone (6. November 2008)

komischer Lenker!

http://cgi.ebay.de/FSA-Omega-Shallo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## SpankS (6. November 2008)

was soll daran komisch sein?


----------



## Arndtbarnd (6. November 2008)

Komische Reifen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Schwalbe-Stelvio...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## FT-HBM (6. November 2008)

SpankS schrieb:


> was soll daran komisch sein?



Vergleiche doch mal, die "Aufdrucke" auf dem Lenker mit denen auf der Verpackung!

mfg
ft-hbm


----------



## TigersClaw (6. November 2008)

FT-HBM schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> da hat wohl jemand was durcheinander gebracht. War wohl wichtig das Preisschild mit auf das Foto zu bringen.
> 
> ...



Antwort des Verkäufers auf meinen Hinweis:

ohh sorry nen kumpel hat den lenker reingesetzt weil es seiner ist ich kenne mich mit sowas nicht aus ich ändere das sofort!!


----------



## Toblerone (6. November 2008)

SpankS schrieb:


> was soll daran komisch sein?



jetzt nichts mehr! Als ich den Link aufgerufen habe, war ne kette abgebildet, kein Lenker.


----------



## FT-HBM (6. November 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Antwort des Verkäufers auf meinen Hinweis:
> 
> ohh sorry nen kumpel hat den lenker reingesetzt weil es seiner ist ich kenne mich mit sowas nicht aus ich ändere das sofort!!



Is klar, super Antwort des Verkäufers. Erst versuchen den potentiellen Käufer aufs Glatteis zu führen und dann kennt man sich mit der Ware nicht aus, oder es ist von einem Freund. Das ist doch Irreführung des Verbrauchers und ich glaube das war strafbar, oder?

mfg
ft-hbm


----------



## Araxx (6. November 2008)

Zu dem mit der Kehrmaschine:

Der pure Wahnsinn!!!!
Ich bin brüllend unterm Tisch gelegen, das ist so geil!!!

Und der Typ verdient meinen höchsten Respekt.
Das ist eigentlich die totale Medien-Verarschung á la Olifer Kalkofe.
Der Typ MUSS ein kreativer Künstler sein, solche Menschen beneide ich zu tiefst. Die haben echte Lebensfreude und denen kommt es (wie in diesem Fall) gar nicht mal so aufs Geld an sondern denen geht es eher darum, dass ihre Auktion anklang findet.

Der Typ kennt sich mit Ironie aus. Diese Auktion hat meinen Abend versüßt ;-)


----------



## DasAS (7. November 2008)

wenn ick könnte hätte ick die million geboten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (12. November 2008)

Herrlich :
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/149389/cat/34
Gruß gtbiker


----------



## jota (12. November 2008)

solange die bremse nicht heiß wird,und sich keine dampfblasen bilden...
ist es erstmal egal mit welcher flüssigkeit die bremse befüllt ist.
flüssigkeiten sind nicht komprimierbar.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (12. November 2008)

jota schrieb:


> solange die bremse nicht heiß wird,und sich keine dampfblasen bilden...



Ist beim Trail wohl eher unwarscheinlich.
Unangenehm sind nur die (auf Dauer) Korrosionsfördernden Eigenschaften von Wasser.....

Glykol könnte da doch eine ganz gute Alternative (zu Wasser) sein.
Bietet Korrosionsschutz und Schmierung, ist aber dünner als das Magura Öl.


----------



## MadCyborg (12. November 2008)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Ist beim Trail wohl eher unwarscheinlich.
> Unangenehm sind nur die (auf Dauer) Korrosionsfördernden Eigenschaften von Wasser.....
> 
> Glykol könnte da doch eine ganz gute Alternative (zu Wasser) sein.
> Bietet Korrosionsschutz und Schmierung, ist aber dünner als das Magura Öl.



Trial!
Soweit ich weiß machen das viele, mit dem Hintergrund ihre betrialten Objekte nicht vollzuölen im Falle eine Leitungsrisses.


----------



## salzbrezel (12. November 2008)

Ist kein Problem, wenn die Bremse so nur kurz läuft. Leider hat das Wasser geringere Schmiereigenschaften als Öl... das heißt, die Bremse/der Hebel quitschen beim ziehen. Dass das ganze auf Dauer nicht gut ist, kann man sich ja denken.

Hab das Wasser deswegen schnell wieder rausgemacht!


----------



## votecstoepsl (12. November 2008)

Jett mal ganz doof.... Meint Ihr das Ernst?


----------



## Odessit (12. November 2008)

Zitat:

Ich hatte Rahmen und Gabel neu pulvern lassen, dann diente mir das Set als Klopapier- und Handtuchhalter.
Davon hat die Gabel besagte Spuren an den Ausfallenden, der Rahmen hat am Oberrohr Spuren der Halteschellen im Lack und Links über dem Ausfallende Kratzer an der Sitzstrebe.



http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-3D-Gabel-mit-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Dieselwiesel (12. November 2008)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> Trial!




Sorry.... Macht der Gewohnheit......


----------



## Musician (12. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-ALU-RENNRAD-...:1318#ebayphotohosting3A2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

dieses rad hat ein arbeitskollege von mir fÃ¼r nur 130â¬ erstanden.

wir haben gemeinsam Ã¼berlegt, welches teil davon man Ã¼berhaupt noch zur weiterverwendung aufheben kann.

..und sind zu dem schluss gekommen es einfach, neu, wegzuschmeiÃen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (12. November 2008)

GEWICHT: 12,6 kg


----------



## Nataschamaus (12. November 2008)

Hauptsache SPORTBREMSEN ( modifiziert  ) !!!

Ist echt ein Porno-Teil. Baujahr??  1983 ??
Wenn ich mir das Foto der Kurbel bertrachte komme ich echt in´s Grübeln - ist es eine vom 70er Jahre Trimmrad oder Made in GDR 
Sag mal, was hat eigentlich deinen Kollegen geritten sowas zu kaufen?
Noch dazu das der Verkäufer ja schon bald mehr negative als positive Bewertungen hat ( na ja, habe LEICHT übertrieben )


----------



## enweh (12. November 2008)

Cool, 26" - ist doch 'n prima Stadt- u. Kneipenrad.


----------



## Musician (13. November 2008)

ich befürchte, der einfache wahnsinn war die ursache für diese fehlentscheidung.
billig billig billig boah, geile farbe ey, (in die briftasche guck..) 130 hab ich, damit fahr ich weltrekord..


----------



## John Oswald (13. November 2008)

Musician schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-ALU-RENNRAD-...:1318#ebayphotohosting3A2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> dieses rad hat ein arbeitskollege von mir für nur 130 erstanden.
> 
> ...



taugt nix - kein ständer!


----------



## Tanic (14. November 2008)

Ich weiss wo das Problem liegt.......in der Farbe!!!

Aber um euch Nörglern mal Abhilfe zu verschaffen: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...http://my.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbayBeta



In der Farbe geht der Preis in Ordnung ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (14. November 2008)

"...Sportbremsen (mit Bremsbacken an den Felgen) oder Scheibenbremsen..."

mit bremsbacken an den felgen also!? naja, wo sonst!  
und mit den arschbacken auf dem sattel?

hat wer ein bild des modells mit den scheibenbremsen?


----------



## John Oswald (14. November 2008)

...wie auf dem detailbild zu erkennen ist, handelt es sich bei den bremsen mit den arschbacken übrigens um eine signature-serie!


----------



## Bombenkrator (15. November 2008)

fehler


----------



## SpankS (15. November 2008)

meine güte, solangsam müsst ihr mal einsehen das er sie wirklich hat.


----------



## 4mate (15. November 2008)

Netzshirt, Domestos-Grün


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (15. November 2008)




----------



## Schildbürger (15. November 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Netzshirt, Domestos-Grün



Gute Idee, ich sollte meine gebrauchten Putzlappen auch verkaufen.


----------



## farbenfroh (16. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360096915679

google übersetzer 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180295129086

auch nicht schlecht für den garten


----------



## SpankS (16. November 2008)

beides sehr geil


----------



## MotörBike (16. November 2008)

farbenfroh schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360096915679
> 
> google übersetzer
> 
> ...



Yep, besonders wenn die Äste mal wieder übers Nachbargrundstück gewachsen sind. Da können bei Auseinandersetzungen, wahrlich Geschütze aufgefahren werden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (17. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-ALU-Hardtail...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem Die UVP!!!!


----------



## SpankS (17. November 2008)

stell dir mal vor, die Pedale sind mit Kugellagern versehen


----------



## Jumper 1 (17. November 2008)

Daß man hier im Forum _Narben _schreibt,OK ,ich habe mich jetzt schon dran gewöhnt
Aber ein Ebayhändler der dieses SUPER-MTB verkaufen will,der sollte es richtig schreiben


----------



## eberleko (17. November 2008)

> Asses ALU Narben
> 
> 
> GEL Sattel !
> ...


wie geilo!


----------



## buheitel (17. November 2008)

und wie der Sattel auf dem Super-MTB montiert ist...muaha

u made my day...


----------



## SpankS (17. November 2008)

"Sie bieten hier auf einen Nagelneuen
Super MountainBike der Marke
RSX800
Issimo
model: 2008"


Die Marke ist RSX800 und das Modell 2008? 
Sollte nicht Issimo die Marke und RSX800 das Modell sein!?


----------



## EvilEvo (17. November 2008)

SpankS schrieb:


> "Sie bieten hier auf einen Nagelneuen
> Super MountainBike der Marke
> RSX800
> Issimo
> ...



Mein Händler würde wieder sagen: "Namen sind Schall und Rauch". Und da hat er hier wirklich recht, durch den Namen wird die Gurke auch nicht besser.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. November 2008)

das ding hat 27"felgen!das hab ich ja noch nie gehört!wo bekommt man da reifen her


----------



## EvilEvo (17. November 2008)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> das ding hat 27"felgen!das hab ich ja noch nie gehört!wo bekommt man da reifen her



Brauchste nicht, das Fahrrad is kaputt bevor die Reifen runter sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caracal (17. November 2008)

Herrlicher Fund diese Auktion. Besonders interessant klingt für mich diese sogenannte "Pulverbeschichtung", mit der sich das Rad von herkömlichen Fahrrädern abgrenzt. In der Kiste steckt echt eine Innovation und durchdachte Detaillösung nach der anderen.

Was mir natürlich sonst noch gut gefällt, ist das Produktbild an sich. Wenn ich mal etwas verkaufen möchte, frickel ich mir auch irgendwelche selbstgemachten Test- und Gütesiegel auf die Bilder.


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (17. November 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, obs noch nicht aufgefallen ist, oder ob das Übel so geringfügig ist um es garnicht zu erwähnen. aber gleich im ersten dick geschriebenen Satz :

´...Nagelneuen SuperMountainBike....


----------



## EvilEvo (18. November 2008)

War mir zu offensichtlich um es zu erwähnen^^. Das Ding ist echt heftig, ich glaub wir könnten noch seitenweise darüber sprechen


----------



## gtbiker (18. November 2008)

da hat jemand drauf geboten


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (18. November 2008)

ich brech zam.


----------



## clmns (18. November 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> da hat jemand drauf geboten




100 Eus plus 70 Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumper 1 (18. November 2008)

clmns schrieb:


> 100 Eus plus 70 Versand


:kotz:

Ich habe es gelernt wie man am besten verkauft 
Ich stelle was rein
Kostet neu 100 eur, gebe 888,--eur als Neupreis an ,schreibe Kugelgelagerte Pedale(meine sind ohne Kugellager,brauche eine Rohrzange zum drehen )= und NARBEN ALU
und Versandkosten die für 10 pakete reichen
mann da werde ich reich


----------



## Pedal-rider (18. November 2008)

Hatte mal währen meiner Praktikumszeit bei nem Fahrradladen nen kunden der hat mir soein Issimo MTB mit scheibenbremsen vorbeigebracht und ich sollte die einstellen xD

Ich sage euch ich bin verzweifelt an dem Teil und habe dann meinem Cheff gesagt du ich fasse das Teil nichtmehr an das ist ja zum kotzen.
Daraufhin hat er sich dran gesetzt und genau das gleiche 

Als der Kunde wieder kam haben wir ihm gesagt das dieses Gerät das sich Fahrrad nennen soll Lebensgefährlich ist und wir nicht daran unternommen haben.. er hat wieder mitgenommen...zum glück

Mein feedback: Ich habe einen riss am rahmen entdeckt, die gabel is härter als nen stück beton, schaltwerke und scheibenbremsen fürn arsch... also alles made in China xD


----------



## Dieselwiesel (19. November 2008)

Ich hasse Leute die mit solchen Beschreibungen die Käufer verarschen wollen....
Schaut selbst: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270304295437


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. November 2008)

Cool, hiermit kann man 120 oder mehr fahren, wegen dem Hinterrad
http://cgi.ebay.de/mountainbike-uni...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318


----------



## matteo (19. November 2008)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Ich hasse Leute die mit solchen Beschreibungen die Käufer verarschen wollen


Aus der Artikelbeschreibung:
"Titansitzstrebe schmiegt sich an das Gesäß"
Wenn sich die Sitzstrebe wo anschmiegt ist das Teil aber schon recht weit durchgesessen....
"Dieser Sattel ist der leichteste der Welt 78 gr Carbon"
Warum wiegt dieser hier dann 60 Gramm: http://www.ax-lightness.de/xist4c/web/AX---Phoenix-Fahrradsattel_id_3043__dId_17810_.htm
(mal ganz abgesehen von Sonderkonstruktionen und -anfertigungen. Verbund Rahmen-Stütze-Sattel gibts ja auch als 1 Stück)
"Spassbieter sollten vom Bieten absehen !! Da es sich hier um einen erheblichen Marktwert handelt." Und was ist mit den Spaßanbietern?
"425 Euro" Hier z.B. kostet er neu 259,- Teuronen:
https://shop.strato.de/epages/15513306.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15513306/Products/4-000521-27


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (19. November 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Cool, hiermit kann man 120 oder mehr fahren, wegen dem Hinterrad
> http://cgi.ebay.de/mountainbike-uni...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318




Damit würd ich nicht mal 5 fahren.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (19. November 2008)

matteo schrieb:


> Aus der Artikelbeschreibung:
> "Titansitzstrebe schmiegt sich an das Gesäß"
> Wenn sich die Sitzstrebe wo anschmiegt ist das Teil aber schon recht weit durchgesessen....
> "Dieser Sattel ist der leichteste der Welt 78 gr Carbon"
> ...



Hast du überlesen das es sich nicht um den angepriesenen superleicht wahnsinns irren supersattel handelt? Sondern um ein "Velo" No-Name billig Ding???
Steht irgendwo verborgen in der Beschreibung, auch das tatsächliche Gewicht von 124gr.....
Ich hoffe der Sattel versauert in seinem Regal....


----------



## kroiterfee (19. November 2008)

der sattel ist top. nur etwas hart... sonst eins a. gewicht stimmt so ungefähr verarbeitung ist auch top.


----------



## popeye_mzg (19. November 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Cool, hiermit kann man 120 oder mehr fahren, wegen dem Hinterrad
> http://cgi.ebay.de/mountainbike-uni...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318





hallo liebe Ebayer!
habe hier ein selbst gebautes fahrrad,alles an diesem habe *ich* selber gemacht. du bist mein GOTT 

mann (frauen also nicht!) kann mit diesem bis zu 120 oder mehr fahren,wegen dem hinterrad.

verkaufe es für einen freund.( ok, er hat es ja selbst gebaut   )habe sehr viele bilder gemacht.

es ist ein echter hinkucker. stimmt :kotz:

hinten steht heilander. (Heiland wäre besser, da man den bestimmt benötigt !  )

natürlich habt ihr fragen bestimmt zu dem fahhrad.
stehe gerne dazu zur verfügung.
ist völlig fahrfähig also strassenfähig. *( kein Kommentar ! )*

diesen fahrrad gibts nicht nochmal auf der welt. (wer wollte so einen augenkrebs auch fahren? )

bei fragen können sie mich auch gerne anrufen wegen der besichtigung vor ort,sie können es auch fahren. *(wer es braucht ? ! )* 

leider kein versand weil er zu schwer ist. *( aber 120 (km/h) ?! damit erreichen wollen? ! )*

sonst würden sie ein haufen geld für den versand bezahlen,aber auf anfrage kann ich es im notfall auch schicken, falls sie nicht in der lage sind es abzuholen *(weil sie sich bei der probefahrt abgefratzt haben ..... bei 120 ? ! )*.

 Ja nee, ist klar !


----------



## Dieselwiesel (19. November 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> der sattel ist top. nur etwas hart... sonst eins a. gewicht stimmt so ungefähr verarbeitung ist auch top.



Das mag sein, hatte selbst do einen auf dem RR.
Aber die Art und Weise wie der Text geschrieben ist, ist unseriös.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (19. November 2008)

das stimmt allerdings...

hallo alex


----------



## matteo (19. November 2008)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Hast du überlesen das es sich nicht um den angepriesenen superleicht wahnsinns irren supersattel handelt? Sondern um ein "Velo" No-Name billig Ding???
> Steht irgendwo verborgen in der Beschreibung, auch das tatsächliche Gewicht von 124gr.....
> Ich hoffe der Sattel versauert in seinem Regal....


So wird die Menschheit angeschmiert. Tatsächlich war ich der Aufassung er verkauft diesen SLR C64 von Selle Italia. Aber angeboten wird dieses Schätzchen hier: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/saettel/velo-carbon-sattel/3551.html der mal 79,50  gekostet hat. Zum Glück hab ich noch nicht geboten. Und der von meim RR steht noch nicht zur Auswechslung an. Die Beschreibung ist aber genauso schlimm wie bei diesen Leerschachtelverkäufern.


----------



## scary.master (19. November 2008)

unser held mit dem selfmade bike verkauft auch ein bild,
klick


> ...er hat 6 jahre an diesem bild gearbeitet.
> 
> die grösse weiss ich leider nicht aber wie ihr sehen könnt so gross wie die wand...


und ncoh eines:
klick
das 2te bild o0


----------



## Caracal (20. November 2008)

Hahaha ... dieser Strang ist immer wieder einen Besuch wert. Für das 3D-Vagina-Bild werde ich wohl ein Angebot unterbreiten und mein Konto plündern müssen: dekorativ und gleichzeitig mit Möglichkeit zum "Stressabbau". Was will man mehr?

Und sehe ich eigentlich richtig, dass von dem Lenker des "Fahrrades" eine Vogelfeder baumelt?


----------



## Dieselwiesel (20. November 2008)

scary.master schrieb:


> unser held mit dem selfmade bike verkauft auch ein bild,
> klick
> 
> und ncoh eines:
> ...



Dazu fällt mir jetzt auch nix mehr ein *Kopfschüttel*
Wenn er aber für jedes Bild 6 Jahre braucht dann wird er bestimmt auch genauso alt sein wie Davinci......


----------



## Meisi (20. November 2008)

Caracal schrieb:


> Und sehe ich eigentlich richtig, dass von dem Lenker des "Fahrrades" eine Vogelfeder baumelt?



Ja,der Piepmatz hat es bei Tempo 120 nicht mehr geschafft.....

Der Lenker sieht aus wie ein Motorradrennlenker aus den 1970ern Jahren.


----------



## sandtreter (20. November 2008)

bei kijiji rubrik fahrräder http://berlin.kijiji.de/c-Auto-Rad-Boot-Fahrraeder-Bolzenschneider-W0QQAdIdZ89103426


----------



## scary.master (20. November 2008)

sandtreter schrieb:


> bei kijiji rubrik fahrräder http://berlin.kijiji.de/c-Auto-Rad-Boot-Fahrraeder-Bolzenschneider-W0QQAdIdZ89103426



ähm ja ne is klar:


> Schneiden sehen noch gut aus,keine grossen Schäden
> ideal für Fahrradschlosserei usw.


----------



## Kenny II (20. November 2008)

vielleicht meinte er ja 





> ideal für Fahrradschlösser



wer weiß??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wavesound2345 (20. November 2008)

Caracal schrieb:


> Hahaha ... dieser Strang ist immer wieder einen Besuch wert. Für das 3D-Vagina-Bild werde ich wohl ein Angebot unterbreiten und mein Konto plündern müssen: dekorativ und gleichzeitig mit Möglichkeit zum "Stressabbau". Was will man mehr?




Ich krach mich weg . Lange nicht mehr über solche guten Dinge gelacht .
Hier schau ich ab sofort öfter rein .


DERE WAVE


----------



## Pedal-rider (20. November 2008)

Der Bolzenschneider ist ja geil^^


----------



## Pedal-rider (20. November 2008)

Da surfe ich mal durch die sinnlose Welt des Internet's und finde das^^
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320319104980

einfach nur geil da habe ich mich so schlapp gelacht


----------



## Jumper 1 (20. November 2008)

Da gibs Post vom Staatsanwalt
Ist nicht erlaubt,auch wenn er es meint ,sie hat es überlassen


----------



## arseburn (20. November 2008)

Wenn ihr meint, dass das tatsächlich echt ist....omg, nur weil MsComic Schrift und ein rosa Hintergrund verwendet wurde?
Sollte der Staatsanwalt klingeln, wird er wohl das selbe erwiedern. Die handschrift kann ja gerne verglichen werden....und die notgeilen Hirnis bieten noch mit


----------



## Eagle23 (22. November 2008)

Man glaubt manchmal gar nicht, was es für Leute gibt (wenn man sich hier durchklickt)    und vor allem, glaubt man manchmal gar nicht, was die Leute dann auch noch alles verkaufen wollen.... !?!?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thefaked (22. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-X-Tract-MTB-F...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Freeride, is klar...


----------



## fuzzball (22. November 2008)

ja danach gibts ein freeride to the hospital


----------



## Caracal (22. November 2008)

thefaked schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Freeride, is klar...



Ich nehme mal an, dass das auf dem Mist des Herstellers gewachsen ist (leider kann man die Aufschrift auf dem Sitzrohr nicht genau lesen). Wobei ich solche beknackten Aufschriften nicht so ganz verstehe. Warum verzichtet man eigentlich als Billighersteller nicht einfach ganz darauf, lieblos irgendwelche "trendy" Schlagwörter auf seine Teile zu klatschen ("hot wheels" auf den Sitzstreben dieses Rades). Der Kram sähe mit einem simplen und klassischen Design sicher nur halb so übel und weniger bemüht (und nicht gekonnt) aus.


----------



## Pedal-rider (22. November 2008)

Freeride into the city.. verkehrssicher ist es ja


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. November 2008)

Eagle23 schrieb:


> Man glaubt manchmal gar nicht, was es für Leute gibt (wenn man sich hier durchklickt)    und vor allem, glaubt man manchmal gar nicht, was die Leute dann auch noch alles verkaufen wollen.... !?!?!?!?



....und verkauft bekommen!


----------



## scary.master (22. November 2008)

Pedal-rider schrieb:


> Freeride into the city.. verkehrssicher ist es ja



wenn ich die kohle übrig hätte, hätt ichs mir gerne ersteigert wäre freeriden gegangen und danach hätte ich den verkäufer verklagt weil er es als freerider beworben hatt und cih mich deswegen hätte schwer verletzen können.
und das licht sieht ja mal sowas von schei*e aus, voll der riesen klotz


----------



## TigersClaw (22. November 2008)

scary.master schrieb:


> wenn ich die kohle übrig hätte, hätt ichs mir gerne ersteigert wäre freeriden gegangen und danach hätte ich den verkäufer verklagt weil er es als freerider beworben hatt und cih mich deswegen hätte schwer verletzen können.
> und das licht sieht ja mal sowas von schei*e aus, voll der riesen klotz



Du wärst mit der Klage aber nicht durchgekommen ... oder gibt es irgendwo eine eindeutige Definition von Freeride?


----------



## TZR (22. November 2008)

scary.master schrieb:


> wenn ich die kohle übrig hätte, hätt ichs mir gerne ersteigert wäre freeriden gegangen und danach hätte ich den verkäufer verklagt weil er es als freerider beworben hatt und cih mich deswegen hätte schwer verletzen können.



1a Geschäftsidee. Damit bist du ein gemachter Mann!


----------



## John Oswald (22. November 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Cool, hiermit kann man 120 oder mehr fahren, wegen dem Hinterrad
> http://cgi.ebay.de/mountainbike-uni...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318



ich komm mit der antwort zu der dem verkäufer gestellten frage nicht klar!?
wiegt jetzt das hinterrad 30kg?
wurde die geometrie des bikes wirklich zwei jahre lang mathematisch berechnet??
120km/h!! das ist mal ne ansage...


----------



## scary.master (22. November 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Du wärst mit der Klage aber nicht durchgekommen ... oder gibt es irgendwo eine eindeutige Definition von Freeride?



die korrekte übersetzung von "freeride" ist ja "freies fahren" und die definition von freiem fahren ist die das ich alles was es gibt für arten damit machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (22. November 2008)

Caracal schrieb:


> ... Wobei ich solche beknackten Aufschriften nicht so ganz verstehe. Warum verzichtet man eigentlich als Billighersteller nicht einfach ganz darauf, lieblos irgendwelche "trendy" Schlagwörter auf seine Teile zu klatschen ("hot wheels" auf den Sitzstreben dieses Rades). Der Kram sähe mit einem simplen und klassischen Design sicher nur halb so übel und weniger bemüht (und nicht gekonnt) aus.



Du darfst die Zielgruppe nicht vergessen. Der Fahrrad-Kenner macht um so etwas nen großen Bogen. Aber für viele unbeleckte muss das Rad eben optisch was hermachen. Irgendwelche gut klingenden Pseudo-Marken gehören dazu. Die Technik ist da zweitrangig. Das komische Esso-Bike war doch genau so ein Billig-Schrott. Da stand zwar irgendwo "Pininfarina" drauf, aber deshalb war's immer noch nicht besser. Und die Dinger fuhren an jeder Ecke rum oder wurden als "Designer-Bike" in der Elektrobucht verscherbelt. Klar kann man auf Markennamen oder sonstige Sticker verzichten. Aber ich vermute mal, dass sich sowas an den unbeleckten Kunden schlecht verkaufen lässt.


----------



## Caracal (22. November 2008)

John Oswald schrieb:


> ich komm mit der antwort zu der dem verkäufer gestellten frage nicht klar!?
> wiegt jetzt das hinterrad 30kg?
> wurde die geometrie des bikes wirklich zwei jahre lang mathematisch berechnet??
> 120km/h!! das ist mal ne ansage...



Der Satz macht insgesamt keinen Sinn. Insbesondere der Einschub mit dem Hinterrad. Ich verstehe das ganze so:

- Der Rahmen ist aus Alu und ist entsprechend schwer (25 - 30kg) (Anmerkung: HAHAHAHAHAHA)
- Das Gewicht ist gleichmäßig über das Rad verteilt
- Das hohe Gewicht gibt viel Schwung und ermöglicht so hohe Geschwindigkeiten zu fahren (Anmerkung: das ist eine Erkenntnis, die sich jetzt erst durchsetzt. Man darf auf die 2009er Profi-Downhill-Maschinen gespannt sein.)
- Das Hinterrad wurde zwei Jahre lang mathematisch berechnet


----------



## Kenny II (22. November 2008)

der typ hat das rad neu erfunden!!!!!
wir sollten ihm den Bundesverdienstkeks am bande verleihen!!!


----------



## Caracal (22. November 2008)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Du darfst die Zielgruppe nicht vergessen.
> 
> [...]



Mit deinen Ausführungen wirst du leider absolut Recht haben. Auf mich wirken diese Designs immer ein bisschen, als würde man versuchen eine Portion Currywurst mit Fritten optisch so herzurichten, wie eine Mahlzeit im Nobelrestaurant und das ganze auch noch auf der Speisekarte in Französisch ausschweifend und blumig zu umschreiben.


----------



## holerius (22. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bereifung-laufra...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
- Eindeutig eine Bereifung


----------



## robert-muc (22. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160299842664

Geniale Idee das.


----------



## Eagle23 (22. November 2008)

ohne worte....


----------



## Pedal-rider (23. November 2008)

Auf soeine Idee muss Mann mal kommen xD


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. November 2008)

robert-muc schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160299842664
> 
> Geniale Idee das.



...also Schatzi sagt das wird in der Sonne höllisch heiß an den Nippeln.

Und nach langer Überlegung muss ich sagen... Sie hat Recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (23. November 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> ...also Schatzi sagt das wird in der Sonne höllisch heiß an den Nippeln.
> 
> Und nach langer Überlegung muss ich sagen... Sie hat Recht!



Das ist doch Teil des Plans, umso schneller legt sie ihn ab


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. November 2008)

Da ham sogar welche geboten....


----------



## Jumper 1 (23. November 2008)

Will einer von euch 300eur für ein Code satz zahlen ?
ein haken ist dabei:
Keine Garantie ob sie überhaupt funktioniert
Zusammenbauen und entlüften muß man selber
auf die Bremse gibt es auch keine garantie,sollte sie kaputt sein und man schickt sie zu SI,kommt sie Postwendend zurück
Derjenige der es gemacht hat tut mir leid soviel Arbeit und dabei kann man sie schon kaufen und er wird sie nicht los
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190267293446
er hat sie schon mal angeboten
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190264617490


----------



## John Oswald (23. November 2008)

befüllen und anbauen sollte kein allzu großes problem sein. allerdings braucht man neue oliven. sind wohl nicht dabei. naja, bekommt man ja in jedem gut sortierten shop.

trotzdem würde ich nicht an bremsen selber rumwursteln. und in gar keinem fall würde ich bremsen kaufen, an denen das ein anderer getan hat!!!

bin jetzt kein avid experte. 
aber schreibt er nicht, dass die bremsen vorher auch schon weiß waren? dann wäre das ja total behämmert!!
pulvern als den letzten schrei zu verkaufen ist genauso dämlich. wenn er sie hartcoatiert oder zumindest eloxiert hätte!
in blau, gold oder was weiß ich - aber wieder in weiß...


----------



## John Oswald (23. November 2008)

ach so, jetzt seh ichs erst. die dinger waren komplett auseinandergebaut!! alle dichtungen draussen, usw.

na dann, viiieeel spaaaß 

wahrscheinlich bekommt er sie selber nicht mehr dicht zusammengebacken.
kann man ja immer noch ein mobile draus basteln - oder eben ins ebay stellen


----------



## John Oswald (23. November 2008)

warum muss eigentlich immer alles unbedingt weiß sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eXc3lent (23. November 2008)

Die Farbe (die eigentlich keine ist) ist nunmal momentan "IN"... aber weisse Parts am Bike müssen nicht sein


----------



## Zombiekiller (23. November 2008)

Weiß war in, jetzt fährt jede Trentnu**e die Farbe, weil man wieder Mainstream sein musste 

Also was in ist, sind Eloxierte Parts an allen Ecken und enden.


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. November 2008)

scary.master schrieb:


> die korrekte übersetzung von "freeride" ist ja "freies fahren" und die definition von freiem fahren ist die das ich alles was es gibt für arten damit machen kann.


Wenn du das ernst meinst, hast du die Naivität eines 5-Jährigen. Ich wünsche dir und den Menschen, die mit dir zu tun haben werden, viel Spaß!


John Oswald schrieb:


> bla





John Oswald schrieb:


> bla





John Oswald schrieb:


> bla


Es gibt in der Ecke unten rechts bei deinen Beiträgen eine "Ändern"-Fläche. Wenn du da drauf klickst, dann musst du nicht jedes Mal einen neuen Post auf deine Umwelt loslassen.


Zombiekiller schrieb:


> jetzt fährt jede Trentnu**e die Farbe, weil man wieder Mainstream sein musste


Es ist doch reichlich paradox, dass etwas "in" ist, und wenn alle diese Mode annehmen, diese wieder "out" wird...


> Also was in ist, sind Eloxierte Parts an allen Ecken und enden.


 Aber das auch nur bis "jede Trentnu**e" eloxiertes am Rad hat oder was?


----------



## kroiterfee (23. November 2008)

komm wieder runter.


----------



## Zombiekiller (23. November 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Es ist doch reichlich paradox, dass etwas "in" ist, und wenn alle diese Mode annehmen, diese wieder "out" wird...


Nein, das nicht, nur wechseln die Trends. Wie mit den Klamotten der 80-er. Der Trend ist um.. so auch das Weiß, meinstens.

Das mit der Trentnutte hab ich nur gesagt, weils eben jeder hat/te. Bzw, kenn ich keinen der kein weißes Teil am Fahrrad hatte.



> Aber das auch nur bis "jede Trentnu**e" eloxiertes am Rad hat oder was?



Das war und wird immer so sein... Der Trend wechselt schneller als du fahren kannst.
Gestern war es weiß, heute ist eloxiert, und morgen werden es die PVC Pedale sein.
Und man kann nichts dagegen tun.


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. November 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> komm wieder runter.


Ich rege mich ja nicht auf, auch wenn das so rüberkommen mag. Ich find's eher lustig bis blöd, was Werbung/Mode mit Menschen anstellen kann, und rege deshalb gerne zum denken an. Wenn man sowas aber mit genug Zynismus betrachtet bleibt dabei der Blutdruck niedrig.



> Das war und wird immer so sein... Der Trend wechselt schneller als du fahren kannst.
> Gestern war es weiß, heute ist eloxiert, und morgen werden es die PVC Pedale sein.


 Meinst du sowas? So richtig mit 90er Jahre-Neonfarben? Wenn ich die demnächst mal an einem Rad sehen sollte, ist der Tag gerettet! Abgesehen villeicht von den blauen, die passende Rahmenfarbe vorausgesetzt.
Da bleib ich lieber bei meinen Magnesiumpedalen - natürlich modisch weiß lackiert.


> Und man kann nichts dagegen tun.


 Naja, ne Sonnenbrille als Augenkrebsprävention bei der Betrachtung der Pedale kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Cuberius (23. November 2008)

Zombiekiller schrieb:


> Also was in ist,...



gegen den Trend!


----------



## saturno (24. November 2008)

boa eh is dat geil

http://cgi.ebay.de/cannondale-moto-...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


cannondale moto mit gepcäkträger und schutzblechen


ein muß für jeden cd fan


----------



## Jumper 1 (24. November 2008)

saturno schrieb:


> boa eh is dat geil
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/cannondale-moto-...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> ...



Scheint sich aber mit der Garantie sich nicht auszukennen
Es gibt nur Garantie für den Erstbesitzer


----------



## kuka.berlin (24. November 2008)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRacer (24. November 2008)

Die perfekte Stadtschlampe 

Die Rechtschreibung ist auch von einem anderen Stern.


----------



## kylogos (24. November 2008)

ich grinse hier ja meistens nur still mit, aber bei einem Moto mit Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger schüttelt es mich, da bekomme ich einfach nur Augenkrebs ...


----------



## Eagle23 (24. November 2008)

Ach du---

Sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen...
Das man mal (steck)Schutzbleche bzw. (steck)Gepäckträger z.b. für lange Touren, an ein MTB Schraubt ok....

Aber an so einen "CARBON" Boliden.... 
Wäre ja so, als wenn Schumi nen Anhänger an seinen Ferrari schraubt...


----------



## hopfer (24. November 2008)

Augenkrebs ist noch weit untertrieben :kotz:


----------



## $tealth (24. November 2008)

grade geschickt bekommen-die Kehrmaschine


----------



## Jumper 1 (24. November 2008)

Eagle23 schrieb:


> Ach du---
> 
> Sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen...
> Das man mal (steck)Schutzbleche bzw. (steck)Gepäckträger z.b. für lange Touren, an ein MTB Schraubt ok....
> ...



Du wirst lachen
Schon gesehen Porsche und Ferrari mit Anhänger auf der Autobahn mit tempo 100km/h


----------



## apoptygma (24. November 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> grade geschickt bekommen-die Kehrmaschine








Super!


----------



## Büscherammler (24. November 2008)

Haha, das Cannondale ist sooo stark!!!


----------



## mwulf (24. November 2008)

Der mit dem Canondale hat die selbe Taktik, wie ich bei meiner Stadtschlampe. Sowas klaut keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumper 1 (24. November 2008)

Wenn ich ein Dieb wäre,täte ich das Bike klauen aber aus Reue den Gepäckträger dalassen


----------



## farbenfroh (24. November 2008)

hahahahahahah das cannondale ist sooooooooooo pfuiiiiiiiii


----------



## Nataschamaus (24. November 2008)

Und beim ersten Huppel zerlegt´s ihm das vordere Schutzblech 

Hinten wohl aber genauso. 

Peinlich vor der Eisdiele


----------



## Chrisi_LA (24. November 2008)

Also echt das so schlimm... kann das nicht jemand weg machen...


----------



## saturno (24. November 2008)

Nataschamaus schrieb:


> Und beim ersten Huppel zerlegt´s ihm das vordere Schutzblech
> 
> Hinten wohl aber genauso.
> 
> Peinlich vor der Eisdiele





sks sollte den einstellen, die befestigung vorn ist oberaffengeil, fungiert gleichzeitig als federwegbegrentzer


----------



## John Oswald (25. November 2008)

kennt man doch: das sind die leute bei denen es beim überfahren von gullies und bordsteinen andauernd "brrssst" macht.
meist nur hinten, beim cannondale jedoch vorne UND hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToyoMTB (25. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/21-LED-Frontleuc...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Lieferumfang :

Kristall Case Hülle für iPhone 3G x 1
Displayschutzfoli x 1 (Kostenlos)


----------



## feltzer (25. November 2008)

ToyoMTB schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/21-LED-Frontleuchte-5-LED-Rueckleuchte-Fahrradlampe-Neu_W0QQitemZ280288703334QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item280288703334&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... what?


----------



## saturno (25. November 2008)

feltzer schrieb:


> ... what?





allesbeauty sagt doch alles


----------



## farbenfroh (25. November 2008)

ToyoMTB schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/21-LED-Frontleuchte-5-LED-Rueckleuchte-Fahrradlampe-Neu_W0QQitemZ280288703334QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item280288703334&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahhahahahahahhaha ich hab so gelacht


----------



## escezet (25. November 2008)

nabend zusammen...ich möchte mir nen solides Winterbike aufbauen.Ist der Rahmen hier dazu zu gebrauchen?
http://http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160299070029


----------



## mightyEx (25. November 2008)

escezet schrieb:


> nabend zusammen...ich möchte mir nen solides Winterbike aufbauen.Ist der Rahmen hier dazu zu gebrauchen?
> http://http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160299070029



Ist zwar nix kurioses dran, aber aus dem hohlen Bauch heraus würd ich erstmal sagen - ja.


----------



## hexxagon (25. November 2008)

Boah ist das CD häßlich. Erinnert mich aber leider an eine Nachbarin, die fährt ein Stumpjumper mit ähnlicher Ausstattung


----------



## ToyoMTB (25. November 2008)

Die Frage ist, ob es nicht "Plagiate" in dem Sinne sind, dass sie einfach sozusagen "vom Laster gefallen ab Werk" verkauft werden, falls Chris King ebenfalls in Indonesien fertigen laesst


----------



## Nataschamaus (25. November 2008)

escezet schrieb:


> nabend zusammen...ich möchte mir nen solides Winterbike aufbauen.Ist der Rahmen hier dazu zu gebrauchen?
> http://http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160299070029



Achte mal auf´s Steuerrohr. Wird wohl bloß  1" haben.


----------



## spengleschieber (25. November 2008)

klar ich habe mir soeben das cannondale mit gebäckträger gekauft.
Ist der Hingucker vor der Uni!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (25. November 2008)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Ist zwar nix kurioses dran, aber aus dem hohlen Bauch heraus würd ich erstmal sagen - ja.





unglaublich, man kann drei verschieden bremssysteme montieren, da weiß man ja nicht welches man gerade beim bremsvorgang nutzen soll

beachtet auch mal die anderen auktionen von dem typen z.b


http://cgi.ebay.de/Wellgo-MTB-Pedal...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318





Das gängige ist, das die Achse bis ans Ende der Pedale durchgeht, somit kann sich der Käfig, der aus 2 Hälften besteht nicht verbiegen und die Trittfläche bleibt gleichgroß.


unglaublich wunderteile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mightyEx (25. November 2008)

Nataschamaus schrieb:


> Achte mal auf´s Steuerrohr. Wird wohl bloß  1" haben.



Muss nicht sein - gibt auch 1 1/8" als Gewindesteuersatz - hat meine Stadtschlampe zum Bleistift. Da könnte man dann auch auf Ahead umrüsten, wenn man ein Fan davon ist. Ist zumindest dann praktisch, wenn eine Federgabel nachgerüstet werden soll (was ich aber aufgrund Wartung/Fehleranfälligkeit bei einer Stadtschlampe nicht tun würde, wenn es nicht nötig ist).


----------



## mightyEx (25. November 2008)

saturno schrieb:


> unglaublich, man kann drei verschieden bremssysteme montieren, da weiß man ja nicht welches man gerade beim bremsvorgang nutzen soll



Wobei ich auf solche Formulierungen nichts gebe. Ich bilde mir grundsätzlich meine eigene Meinung anhand vorhandener, objektiver Fakten und Bilder.
Mag sein, dass der Ersteller des Angebotes etwas unerfahren formuliert hat (wäre ja keine Ausnahme). Trotzdem denke ich, dass der Rahmen als Winterbike durchaus tauglich ist.


----------



## Nataschamaus (25. November 2008)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Muss nicht sein - gibt auch 1 1/8" als Gewindesteuersatz - hat meine Stadtschlampe zum Bleistift. Da könnte man dann auch auf Ahead umrüsten, wenn man ein Fan davon ist. Ist zumindest dann praktisch, wenn eine Federgabel nachgerüstet werden soll (was ich aber aufgrund Wartung/Fehleranfälligkeit bei einer Stadtschlampe nicht tun würde, wenn es nicht nötig ist).



Ich habe nur wg. dem Alter des Rahmens an 1" gedacht. Der Verkäufer läßt den Punkt auch extra unerwähnt.


----------



## escezet (25. November 2008)

naja 1'' oder 1 1/8''.Die Gabel ist ja dabei und die bleibt wenns der Rahmen wird uch drin.Ich möchte ja auf star wechseln da mir meine Fox und RS gabeln für das bloße Km reißen im Schnee-Salz-Matsch gemisch einfach zu schade sind. Und mir gefällt gerade der Rahmen da mein erstes richtiges Mtb auch ein Kästle war


----------



## mightyEx (25. November 2008)

escezet schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja auf star wechseln da mir meine Fox und RS gabeln für das bloße Km reißen im Schnee-Salz-Matsch gemisch einfach zu schade sind. Und mir gefällt gerade der Rahmen da mein erstes richtiges Mtb auch ein Kästle war



Real betrachtet kannste den Rahmen so lange fahren und so oft renovieren, bis er Dir unterm Hintern wegbröselt oder Du nen Unfall hast. Bei guter Pflege hält der auch beim Wintereinsatz noch ne ganze Weile.


----------



## baltes21 (27. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-F500-Series-Hardtail-Top_W0QQitemZ110313688566QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item110313688566&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1231%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


Die Zeichnung ist der Hammer


----------



## $tealth (27. November 2008)

saturno schrieb:


> unglaublich, man kann drei verschieden bremssysteme montieren, da weiß man ja nicht welches man gerade beim bremsvorgang nutzen soll
> 
> beachtet auch mal die anderen auktionen von dem typen z.b
> 
> ...





> Chrommolybdänstahlachse


hat er ein neues Material entdeckt?


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2008)

Was denn nun Stahl oder ALu

Der Käfig ist aus Stahl und abnehmbar. 
Er ist *nicht* wie beim baugleichen Modell aus *Aluminium,* sondern absolut stabil, dies ergibt ein sehr festes Fahrgefühl, nix schwammiges. 


*Es ist ein Aluminiumkörper* mit Chrommolybdänstahlachse verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandtreter (27. November 2008)

escezet schrieb:


> Und mir gefällt gerade der Rahmen da mein erstes richtiges Mtb auch ein Kästle war


  deswegen hatte ich auch geboten,leider zu geizig...aber der Name des Modells? Hab versucht zu goggeln, vermute aber dass das Skiaufkleber sind, lass mich da gern eines besseren belehren


----------



## escezet (28. November 2008)

nein die haben wirklich über gut 8jahre hinweg in den 90ern Bikes gebaut. Ich hatte damals ein Degree. War ziemlich geil nur is mir dann irgentwann das Schaltauge abgerissen. Hab den Rahmen ersteigert jetzt wird mein erstes retro Projekt gestartet.Ich werd versuchen die gute alte 900er xtr verbaut bzw.950er zu verbauen


----------



## sandtreter (29. November 2008)

ja klar, mein erstes war n kästle, aber 





sandtreter schrieb:


> Name des Modells?


 also der modellname.....


----------



## raceface2003 (29. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-fahren-g...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

schaut mal hier, das könnte ein Schnäppchen werden, ist sogar selber repariren und ölt...


----------



## Jumper 1 (29. November 2008)

Entweder ich kann nicht rechnen oder er kanns nicht 
15 Gänge???
Wie geht das


----------



## Jumper 1 (29. November 2008)

Sag mal wieviele Fahräder hat der den??
Alle schwarz gestrichen
Siehe Bewertungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raceface2003 (29. November 2008)

die räder hat der doch alle geklaut und schwarz angemalt, dass keiner was merkt...


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. November 2008)

Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Entweder ich kann nicht rechnen oder er kanns nicht
> 15 Gänge???
> Wie geht das



3 vs 5?


----------



## Jumper 1 (29. November 2008)

Ach du heilige Sc..e
Das war ja noch vor meiner Geburt.
Ich  kenne noch 6 x 3, aber 5 x3?
Wann gabt es 5x3???


----------



## Nataschamaus (29. November 2008)

2-Trapezihenstrahleren, keine zurruknemmen, Können bis Berlin dereckt Fahren, Er hat Strahleren, Disse Model hat eine Gang, Gebrauchtes Fahrrad an selbstabhollen zu Verkaufen Das Fahrrad hat 6-Gängen wurde neu geöltlauft gut.u.t.g.

Er hat bisen Rost : http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260283366360

Keine Zuruk.
Möglischkeit exstra licht Bauen


Und ihr macht euch hier jedesmal wegen ein paar Rechtschreibfehlern an. Dabei schreibt man doch tatsächlich so wie man es spricht, oder hat einer von euch den Angebotstext etwa nicht verstanden?


----------



## Enrgy (29. November 2008)

Den Viktor hatten wir hier schonmal, da wurden dieselben Bedenken geäußert.
Aber schlecht scheint das Geschäft nicht zu laufen - alleine diesen Monat schon bald 600Eu an Verkäufen!


----------



## Pedal-rider (29. November 2008)

Also ich würde da nicht mitbieten...
Das ist eben ebay...


----------



## baltes21 (29. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mc-Donalds-Monopoly-Gratis-Hamburger_W0QQitemZ260322883764QQcmdZViewItemQQptZReklame_Werbung?hash=item260322883764&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

und anders kostet der auch einen â¬


----------



## hopfer (29. November 2008)

der arbeitet wohl bei Mc


----------



## Pedal-rider (29. November 2008)

der hat sich eine beschäftigung gegen Langeweile geholt


----------



## scary.master (29. November 2008)

so nen gutschein hab ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Araxx (29. November 2008)

baaaah aber deiner is lang ned so gut wie meiner:

1 Gutschein für eine Eistüte

hahahahahah muhahaha


----------



## scary.master (29. November 2008)

und einen für nen 0.3er softdrink hatte ich auch schon


----------



## Burnout (29. November 2008)

Er kann die Dinger genausogut (sogar höchstwahrscheinlich) auf Fahrradauktionen des örtlichen Fundbüros erstanden haben. Wenn die Dinger nen Platten haben oder der Sattel fehlt, dann gehen die da für einen Euro Startpreis weg.

Sattel drauf, schwarz anmalen, verkaufen, fertig.

Dass die Fahrräder geklaut sind, nur weil er schlecht deutsch kann ist genauso wahrscheinlich, wie dass Araxx wegen seinem Avatar eine Lederhose und nen Filzhut trägt.

Und ganz ehrlich - ich kenne viele Leute, die andere wegen schlechtem Deutsch anmachen dürfen, aber ein Bayer gehört bis jetzt nicht dazu. 
Und Leute, die ernsthaft das Wort "Vermutungsfakten" benutzen, auch nicht


----------



## DJT (30. November 2008)

....An der Mittelrohr dort ist ein kleine Riss (sieht man auf dem letzten Photo). Bei austausch die Lager entstanden,hat aber kein anflüss auf fahren .... 


http://cgi.ebay.de/Fusion-Raid-Allm...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kroiterfee (30. November 2008)

jetzt geht das wieder los...


----------



## SpankS (30. November 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> ....An der Mittelrohr dort ist ein kleine Riss (sieht man auf dem letzten Photo). Bei austausch die Lager entstanden,hat aber kein anflüss auf fahren ....
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fusion-Raid-Allm...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## $tealth (30. November 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> jetzt geht das wieder los...



was passt dir denn an der Diskussion nicht?
das Wort 'rassistisch' ?


----------



## eXc3lent (30. November 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> ....An der Mittelrohr dort ist ein kleine Riss (sieht man auf dem letzten Photo). Bei austausch die Lager entstanden,hat aber kein anflüss auf fahren ....
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fusion-Raid-Allm...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Wie hat der die Lager ausgetauscht? Mit Hammer und Meissel?


----------



## Pedal-rider (30. November 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> ....An der Mittelrohr dort ist ein kleine Riss (sieht man auf dem letzten Photo). Bei austausch die Lager entstanden,hat aber kein anflüss auf fahren ....
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fusion-Raid-Allm...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Mit dem Teil auf der Straße hätte ich angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nataschamaus (30. November 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> ....An der Mittelrohr dort ist ein kleine Riss (sieht man auf dem letzten Photo). Bei austausch die Lager entstanden,hat aber kein anflüss auf fahren ....
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fusion-Raid-Allm...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318





Bin seitdem *2000* km gefahren. Habe die Lager vor ein Monat getauscht.
A -ha.


----------



## kroiterfee (30. November 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> was passt dir denn an der Diskussion nicht?
> das Wort 'rassistisch' ?



nix für ungut aber man kann es mit der rassismusbrille auch übertreiben. 

just my 2 cents.


----------



## John Oswald (30. November 2008)

alte drahtesel "ölen und verkaufen" scheint ja ganz schön einträglich zu sein...
noch lukrativer ist es allerdings, wenn man des Deutschen mächtig ist und in der lage ist, alte gurken mit an poesie grenzenden beschreibungen feil zu bieten:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wheeler-Kultrad-...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


.


----------



## Enrgy (30. November 2008)

John Oswald schrieb:


> alte drahtesel "ölen und verkaufen" scheint ja ganz schön einträglich zu sein...
> noch lukrativer ist es allerdings, wenn man des Deutschen mächtig ist und in der lage ist, alte gurken mit an poesie grenzenden beschreibungen feil zu bieten:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Wheeler-Kultrad-...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> ...



Wieso lukrativ? Das Ding kauft ja keiner, da kann er noch so schöne Wortmalerei betreiben. Victor macht den Umsatz, denn seine Räder sind Stadtschlampen und dafür werden sie auch gekauft. Gerade in Köln wird wohl erhöhter Bedarf an solchen Dingern anfallen, da viele Studis per Rad rumeiern. Wer weiß, vielleicht hat ja schon jemand mal sein eigenes Rad wieder erstanden, ohne es zu merken

Das Wheeler sollte man mattschwarz mit der Rolle einsauen und für 1Eu anbieten, dann wirds auch weggehen!


----------



## luxuzz (30. November 2008)

Wie kann man fÃ¼r den kaputten Rahmen nur 122â¬ bieten oO?


----------



## feltzer (30. November 2008)

Monty's neue Tochterfirma "Monthy" stellt jetzt auch Trialsattel her, mit der Aufschrift "Monty".... oder wie rum war das nochmal??... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kleiner-Fahrrad-Trial-Sattel-von-MONTHY-m-Adapter-TOP_W0QQitemZ270308283147QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item270308283147&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1231|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting

Gruß, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (1. Dezember 2008)

Sind 2000 Euros nicht ein wenig viel für ein NoName HT, auch wenn's komplett XTR hat?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...arms=algo=SI&otn=4&ssPageName=STRK:MEFM:SI:IT

Mit 'ner einfachen Reba SL und dann ist das Rad noch nicht mal montiert? 

Gruss,
Jens


----------



## Triturbo (1. Dezember 2008)

geil ist auch der LRS : XTR-Disc / DT-Swiss Competition black / MAVIC X317 Disc

Super Naben und 0815 Speichen und Felgen (rein zum Vergleich zu den Naben) Das Gewicht, was die Naben rausholen bringt der restliche lrs wieder ein und macht ihn sackschwer.


----------



## Levty (1. Dezember 2008)

Blender halt...


----------



## mightyEx (1. Dezember 2008)

Burnout schrieb:


> edit: Zum Wheeler - wenn er das vor 4-6 Monaten angeboten hätte, wäre das bei mindestens 200 angekommen.
> Den Sommer über war es praktisch unmöglich, bei ebay zu Schnäppchenpreisen an ein Fahrrad zu kommen.



Kann ich bestätigen. Ist aber auch nicht so verwunderlich. Der Fahrradmarkt lebt nunmal von der Saison. Während der Saison sind Schnäppchen meistens rar gesäht. Außerhalb der Saison sieht das schon wesentlich besser aus.


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Dezember 2008)

ahhhhhhhhh die pedale an der xtr-kurbel...


----------



## scary.master (1. Dezember 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ahhhhhhhhh die pedale an der xtr-kurbel...



 wie recht du hast


----------



## thefaked (3. Dezember 2008)

Und sackschwer...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Dezember 2008)

Sagt mal,
was treibt eigentlich die "Mörderuschi"


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (3. Dezember 2008)

verkauft nach wie vor Autoschrott!aber sie stellt jetzt ihre Tüten nicht mehr mit ins Angebot ein!


----------



## Burnout (3. Dezember 2008)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Ist aber auch nicht so verwunderlich. Der Fahrradmarkt lebt nunmal von der Saison. Während der Saison sind Schnäppchen meistens rar gesäht. Außerhalb der Saison sieht das schon wesentlich besser aus.



Stimmt, aber ich hatte auch den Eindruck, dass das dieses Jahr durch die hohen Benzinpreise etwas extrem war. Ich war ja teilweise schon am überlegen, ob ich jetzt im Winter 10 Drahtesel auf Halde lege, um die im Sommer fürs 3-fache zu verticken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Dezember 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/156307/cat/33
Ich glaube er hat etwas zu hohe Preiserwartungen....


----------



## eberleko (8. Dezember 2008)

ist ja auch "Rachität"^^


----------



## $tealth (8. Dezember 2008)

der Junge ist ja vollkommen bescheuert


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Dezember 2008)

Spitzendirtjumpgabel gefällig?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/156466/cat/18


----------



## sandtreter (9. Dezember 2008)

und hier n tolles gt:  http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## EvilEvo (9. Dezember 2008)

Es hat an beiden Rädern und zusätzlich vorne und hinten Dynamos und Lichter

Na wenn das mal keine Überspannung gibt^^. 
Wo die Gabel verstellbar sein soll, konnte ich aber nicht entdecken...


----------



## Burnout (9. Dezember 2008)

> Es hat an beiden Rädern und zusätzlich vorne und hinten Dynamos und Lichter.
> Zudem sind bei dem Fahrrad auch noch Ersatzlichter für vorne und hinten dabei.



Die Typen aus dem Nightride Thread wären blass vor Neid


----------



## Caracal (9. Dezember 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Wo die Gabel verstellbar sein soll, konnte ich aber nicht entdecken...



Mhhh... einfach durch Drehung an den flachen Knöpfchen auf der Gabelkrone? Gewählt werden kann übrigens zwischen den Stufen "federt nicht" und "federt kaum".


----------



## nosaint77 (9. Dezember 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/original-Magura-...t_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item190271662757

Wirft man die auf die Fahrbahn um damit abrupt gestoppt zu werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spengleschieber (9. Dezember 2008)

also die nierenääh bremssteine sind die wucht!


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2008)

finde die AGB´s wuchtiger


----------



## deichschubser (10. Dezember 2008)

sandtreter schrieb:


> und hier n tolles gt:  http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318




Ich schätze, dass sich hier GT auf "Gran Turismo" beziehen soll


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. Dezember 2008)

GhettoTreter?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Dezember 2008)

Die Bremssteine sind genial.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Dezember 2008)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/original-Magura-...t_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item190271662757
> 
> Wirft man die auf die Fahrbahn um damit abrupt gestoppt zu werden?



Nein damit markiert man die Bremsung, 2 für den Startpunkt der Bremsung, 2 für den Endpunkt. Ihr kapiert auch garnix )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Chris- (10. Dezember 2008)

Schon gewusst? Crane produziert nicht mehr für Aldi!  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Radtrikot-Crane-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Nataschamaus (10. Dezember 2008)

-Chris- schrieb:


> Schon gewusst? Crane produziert nicht mehr für Aldi!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Radtrikot-Crane-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318



Hübsches Stöffchen !


----------



## Meisi (10. Dezember 2008)

falsches forum


----------



## Caracal (10. Dezember 2008)

Dem Ding sieht man den "tollen" Schnitt auf Anhieb an. *brrrrr* Ich habe noch das Tchibo-Äquivalent irgendwo rumliegen. Das ist ebenfalls eher was für Personen die Buffet-Betreibern den Angstschweiss auf die Stirn treiben.


----------



## $tealth (14. Dezember 2008)

Retro..schon klar


----------



## Cuberius (14. Dezember 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> Retro..schon klar



Beim zweiten Hinsehen habe ich sie erkannt. Das ist die neue Manizocchi "Boxxer WC" im Retro-Style, mit geschätzen 20mm Federweg und einem Ansprechverhalten, das eine Starrgabel nur ganz knapp übertrifft. Man hat bewußt die restlichen 183mm weggelassen, da man mit einem ausgefeilten Fahrstil das Ding locker mit den 20mm Federweg im WC versenken kann.


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Dezember 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> Retro..schon klar



ganz schön frech...


----------



## $tealth (14. Dezember 2008)

wer sowas fährt, der verkauft auch Müll als Retro..


----------



## chriiss (14. Dezember 2008)

Das ist mal ein selbstbewußter Startpreis

http://cgi.ebay.de/Morati-NEU-retro...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Dezember 2008)

naja ne nagelneue titankurbel... für einen classic-junkie sicherlich DAS teil schlechthin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (14. Dezember 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ... für einen classic-junkie sicherlich DAS teil schlechthin.


sicherlich nicht.


----------



## $tealth (14. Dezember 2008)

hmm..warum hat da nur niemand geboten???


----------



## santo77 (14. Dezember 2008)

die warten alle mit den geboten, damit der preis nicht ins unermäßliche steigt bei dem fast schon geschenkt startpreis.


----------



## garbel (14. Dezember 2008)

Bin mal gespannt, wie hoch der Preis noch gehen wird.

Ich bin, als alter Klein-Besitzer, eigentlich auch scharf auf so ein Rahmenemblem, aber das ist mir zu krass.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370130047006


----------



## Cuberius (14. Dezember 2008)

chriis schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mal ein selbstbewußter Startpreis
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Morati-NEU-retro-...3A1|240:1318



Na los, noch 5 Minuten...bieten Leute, bisher halten sich noch alle zurück...


----------



## garbel (14. Dezember 2008)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Na los, noch 5 Minuten...bieten Leute, bisher halten sich noch alle zurück...



Kein Gebot. Find ich gut, irgendwann hat auch der krasseste Hardcore-Fan die Schmerzgrenze erreicht.


----------



## santo77 (14. Dezember 2008)

da hat es sicher einen softwareabsturz  gegeben, wegen der vielen gebote in letzter minute, den sonst ist das nicht möglich, das keiner geboten hat.


----------



## spengleschieber (15. Dezember 2008)

diese Armutsdiskussionen bin ich aber langsam echt leid!


----------



## Triturbo (15. Dezember 2008)

3-RED-BULL-DOSENOFFNUNGSLASCHEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (15. Dezember 2008)

also wenn des jmd für nen einigermaßen brauchbaren preis ersteigert fang ich auch damit an alles zu verticken was ich so find beim aufräumen


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Dezember 2008)

In Wilkau-Haßlau hat man doch nix anderes....


----------



## Puky Pitt (15. Dezember 2008)

_alles ok !!!	Käufer:
laustein ( 1402 [Bewertungspunktestand von 1.000 bis 4.999] )
	08.11.08 13:19
 	3 RED BULL - DOSENÖFFNUNGSLASCHEN (Nr.280282084760)	EUR 1,00	Artikel aufrufen_


die verkaufen sich ja anscheinend wie die warmen semmeln


----------



## Schemmi87 (15. Dezember 2008)

omg, der hat sie ja wirklich schonmal erfolgreich verkauft!


----------



## eberleko (15. Dezember 2008)

besser , semmeln kosten 25 pro stück o0


----------



## Levty (15. Dezember 2008)

Gott, GENIAL!
So kann ich meinen Red Bull Konsum wirklich finanzieren, Laschen bei Ebay und Pfand an der Tanke 

24 Stück stehen noch im Regal... ich bin REICH!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpankS (15. Dezember 2008)

du kriegst den pfand aber nur mit lasche 

edit: oder haben die das schon wieder geändert? früher stand das immer auf den dosen das man den pfand nur mit lasche bekommt.


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Dezember 2008)

ja, pfand gibts nur mit der lasche. die müssen die dose ja auch irgendwie wieder zu kriegen.


----------



## EvilEvo (16. Dezember 2008)

http://www.zawione-group.de/_py-FOR...G-SHIMANO-2618FS-CD-GREY/a-5000164-0-0-0-0-0/ Das Angebot ist doch mal verlockend, so ein "Geiles Bike", wie der Verkäufer selbst schreibt für den Preis...


----------



## garbel (16. Dezember 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> http://www.zawione-group.de/_py-FOR...G-SHIMANO-2618FS-CD-GREY/a-5000164-0-0-0-0-0/ Das Angebot ist doch mal verlockend, so ein "Geiles Bike", wie der Verkäufer selbst schreibt für den Preis...



Ich find das alles schon schlimm, aber die sog. "Federgabel" und der "Dämpfer" lassen mich echt gruseln


----------



## SpankS (16. Dezember 2008)

"DIRT BIKE - DRECKIGES Design" huiuiuiui


----------



## Caracal (16. Dezember 2008)

Damit kÃ¶nnen Versender wie Canyon ihre Einsteigerreihen wohl einstellen. Bei einer so starken Konkurrenz dÃ¼rften andere RÃ¤der im 500â¬-Segment quasi unverkÃ¤uflich werden.


----------



## EvilEvo (16. Dezember 2008)

garbel schrieb:


> Ich find das alles schon schlimm, aber die sog. "Federgabel" und der "Dämpfer" lassen mich echt gruseln



Also ich glaube ihm glatt, dass die Gabel "hoch sensibel" ist, bei jedem kleinsten Schlag fängt sie an mit wackeln und kriegt Spiel 
Naja, die Felgen sind halt leider nur "Schwarzer Dreck" und damit wohl der eindeutige Schwachpunkt des sonst extrem hochwertigen Bikes...

Hat sich denn auch mal jemand das Hardtail dazu zu Gemüte geführt? http://www.zawione-group.de/_py-MTB...NTAINBIKE-SHIMANO-PARTS/a-5000091-74-0-0-0-0/
Obwohl Hardtails hinten nicht gefedert sind, übernimmt diese Funkton oft die Bauart der Reifen, der Sattel, Sitzposition, sowie zu einem großen Maße auch die Verwindungsfähigkeit des Rahmens.
Das spricht doch für sich...


----------



## garbel (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde sowas verbieten (wenn ich König von Deutschland wär... )


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Dezember 2008)

sogar die bremsbeläge wurden profimäßig montiert!


----------



## garbel (16. Dezember 2008)

Wo wird so ein Schrott eigentlich zusammengeschustert? China?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (17. Dezember 2008)

ich glaube nicht mal mehr da... nordkorea?


----------



## B.Scheuert (17. Dezember 2008)

> Versandbike: Minimale optische Mängel können daher durchaus einmal vorkommen


Schön, Transportschäden gibts gratis dazu!


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (17. Dezember 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> http://www.zawione-group.de/_py-FOR...G-SHIMANO-2618FS-CD-GREY/a-5000164-0-0-0-0-0/ Das Angebot ist doch mal verlockend, so ein "Geiles Bike", wie der Verkäufer selbst schreibt für den Preis...



"Klassische TY Bauteile und V-Brakes sorgen für das gewisse Maß an Luxus."

Ihr seid doch alles Banausen und den Luxus von so einem tollen Bike geniesse ich ganz allein 

Aber halt, das Bike kann auch in einem geheimen Abkommen unserer Bundesministerin für Gesundheit, dem Bundesminister für Arbeit, dem Bundesminister für Wirtschaft und einer kleinen Firma in Fernost hergestellt worden sein. 

Da werden dann gleich 4 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen: Unsere Krankenhäuser bekommen wieder massiven Zulauf => Es können mehr Ärzte und Schwestern eingestellt werden
Die bekommen Geld und kaufen sich dann wieder neue Autos => Die Wirtschaft kommt wieder ins rollen, einen neuer Boom wird ausgelöst.
Und irgendwo in Fernost können sich hunderte von Familien wieder einen Sack Reis kaufen.

Wahnsinn was so ein Bike alles auslösen kann.

Also Aufruf an Alle: Kauft dieses Bike und der Aufschwung kommt wieder


----------



## Puky Pitt (17. Dezember 2008)

ich will aber net ins krankenhaus! da kauf ich mir selber ein neus auto^^ 

unter den bildern zu dem mega super non plus ultra top mtb aus dem link steht teils drunter das es B-Ware ist.....


----------



## John Oswald (17. Dezember 2008)

UM FEILSCHEN NACH DEM KAUF ZU VERHINDERN : 
TEILWEISE KANN ES VORKOMMEN, DASS BEI EINIGEN BIKES SCHRITTE NÖTIG SIND,DAMIT ES VOLLSTÄNDIG FAHRBEREIT IST.
DAZU KANN GEHÖREN: SCHALTUNG/FELGEN/SPEICHEN/BREMSEN MUSS EINGESTELLT / GERICHTET WERDEN !

ja klar, neu einspeichen - kann schon mal vorkommen


----------



## janisj (17. Dezember 2008)

Dann noch kleingedruckte:



garbel schrieb:


> UM FEILSCHEN NACH DEM KAUF ZU VERHINDERN :
> TEILWEISE KANN ES VORKOMMEN, DASS BEI EINIGEN BIKES SCHRITTE NÖTIG SIND,DAMIT ES VOLLSTÄNDIG FAHRBEREIT IST.
> DAZU KANN GEHÖREN: SCHALTUNG/FELGEN/SPEICHEN/BREMSEN MUSS EINGESTELLT / GERICHTET WERDEN !



Die haben da "verschrottung" vergessen zu nennen.

jj


----------



## teufel781 (17. Dezember 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/2670BMR-26-ZOLL-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Auch geil. Das das Rad rot ist hab ich ja grad noch verstanden. Das schönste Bike bei Ebay???? Mit Abstand!!!!
Aber die Überschrift ist der Hammer! Bitte, bitte kauf mir doch irgendjemand diesen Schrott ab, damit ich meine Ich Ag nicht nach zwei Wochen wieder schließen muss 

http://cgi.ebay.de/DOWNHILL-MTB-MOU...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Auch dieses Bike ist unbedingt empfehlenswert. Downhill-Bike Das Bike kommt ja nicht mal im Lift heil rauf. Das Einzige was hier down geht ist der Fahrer. Vorrausgesetzt man findet jemanden, der Bekloppt genug ist aufzusteigen.


http://cgi.ebay.de/26-ZOLL-DELTA-MO...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Hier werde ich zugreifen. Endlich mal ein Bike, dass kein Fernost-Importschrott ist. Qualität, die überzeugt! Schreibt jedenfalls der Verkäufer. Der wird doch nicht schwindeln, oder???


----------



## mightyEx (17. Dezember 2008)

Gruselkabinett isn Scheißdreck dagegen. Vor allem der Preis beim "FORCA" ist ja unschlagbar günstig. Und ich dacht schon, das wär ein 10er Set, damit man wenigstens für 10 Tage Vorrat hat. Oder sollte der Verkäufer erwähnt haben, dass das Rad mit Blattgold verziert wurde ?!

BAAAHHHH is mir schlecht :kotz:


----------



## garbel (17. Dezember 2008)

Anscheinend wird so ein Schrott massenweise gekauft. Mich würde mal interessieren, wer da noch wieviel dran verdient. Selbst so ein Schrott muß ja noch hergestellt, montiert, verschifft usw. werden. Ich vermute, da ist auch Kinderarbeit und andere Gräueltaten im Spiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (17. Dezember 2008)

teufel781 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/2670BMR-26-ZOLL-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Auch geil. Das das Rad rot ist hab ich ja grad noch verstanden. Das schönste Bike bei Ebay???? Mit Abstand!!!!
> Aber die Überschrift ist der Hammer! Bitte, bitte kauf mir doch irgendjemand diesen Schrott ab, damit ich meine Ich Ag nicht nach zwei Wochen wieder schließen muss
> ...



"luftbereifung..." 

.


----------



## Caracal (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich hätte auch eine Frage: Sind Rahmen für 1"-Gabeln, die Gabeln selbst und die Vorbauten irgendwie billiger zu produzieren als die gleichen Dinge in 1 1/8"? Jenseits von diesen Billigteilen sieht man den Standard ja heutzutage eher selten, warum aber hat er dort sowas wie seine "letzte Bastion"? Werden da die alten Fertigungsanlagen weiterbetrieben oder gibt es andere Gründe?


----------



## mightyEx (17. Dezember 2008)

Trotzdem is der Preis beim Forca mehr als nur überteuert. Für dieses Stück Stahl mit 2 Rädern, was sich "Mountainbike" nennt knapp 520,-  zu verlangen ist eine Frechheit    . Für den Preis bekommt man auch ein vernünftiges Marken-Bike. Zwar kein Fully, aber ein vernünftig ausgestattetes Hardtail, was für leichtes Gelände völlig ausreichend ist.

Tja, wo dieser fabrikneue Schrott zusammengefriemelt wird und ob da auch Kinder involviert sind, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Ausschließen würd ich's aber auch nicht.
Die Frage ist, wer sind die Täter und wer die Opfer. Man kann das nämlich auch so sehen, dass man mit dem Kauf von diesem Schrott solcherlei Arbeit womöglich fördert.


----------



## garbel (17. Dezember 2008)

Eigentlich macht man sich indirekt strafbar, wenn man sowas kauft. Aber da gibt es leider noch viele andere Produkte, die man dann nicht kaufen dürfte.


----------



## $tealth (17. Dezember 2008)

Für so eine  Bock fast 100 euro zu verlangen ist geschäftlich gesehn garantiert ein 100% Gewinn-Geschäft 
...und die allergrößte Sauerei.
Ich hasse solche *******r


----------



## popeye_mzg (17. Dezember 2008)

Ob das "Gebäck" hält ? ;-)

http://cgi.ebay.de/SPECIALIZED-STUM...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (17. Dezember 2008)

nein


----------



## Schoasdromme (17. Dezember 2008)

ich hatte damals meine SPECI Schwinge auch mal schweißen lassen;
hat nicht gehalten...


----------



## Schlucker36 (17. Dezember 2008)

Schaut mal genau hin bei dem Downhillbike (ppar Beitraege weiter oben).
Haben die Deppen die Sattelstuetze durchgesteckt bis zur Schwinge ?


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Dezember 2008)

Schlucker36 schrieb:


> Schaut mal genau hin bei dem Downhillbike (ppar Beitraege weiter oben).
> Haben die Deppen die Sattelstuetze durchgesteckt bis zur Schwinge ?



Ja, das sieht man doch bei diesen "Downhillbikes" öfters. Muss wohl so sein...


----------



## scary.master (17. Dezember 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Ja, das sieht man doch bei diesen "Downhillbikes" öfters. Muss wohl so sein...



ihr kappiert ja auch mal wieder garnichts, 
sowas nennt sich "lock out"


----------



## John Oswald (17. Dezember 2008)

Schlucker36 schrieb:


> Schaut mal genau hin bei dem Downhillbike (ppar Beitraege weiter oben).
> Haben die Deppen die Sattelstuetze durchgesteckt bis zur Schwinge ?



ja - ist bei diesem rad aber generell egal


----------



## John Oswald (17. Dezember 2008)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> ich hatte damals meine SPECI Schwinge auch mal schweißen lassen;
> hat nicht gehalten...



mein tomac auch nicht!

boaaah, 111 euro!!!!!!! - ich glaub, ich schweiß mein tomac auch nochmal provisorisch zusammen...


.


----------



## Nightwolve (18. Dezember 2008)

scary.master schrieb:


> ihr kappiert ja auch mal wieder garnichts,
> sowas nennt sich "lock out"


----------



## saturno (18. Dezember 2008)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Ob das "Gebäck" hält ? ;-)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SPECIALIZED-STUM...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318




ne definitiv nicht, aber die kettenstreben gibt es noch bei speiseeis, kollega hat ca. 170 euro dafür bezahlt.


----------



## Spokey (18. Dezember 2008)

scary.master schrieb:


> ihr kappiert ja auch mal wieder garnichts,
> sowas nennt sich "lock out"


 
Für den Fahrer gibts dann den sogenannten KNOCK-OUT!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (18. Dezember 2008)

saturno schrieb:


> ne definitiv nicht, aber die kettenstreben gibt es noch bei speiseeis, kollega hat ca. 170 euro dafür bezahlt.




Na wie gut, das meine noch heil ist 
Aber 111 Euro ?  Nicht zu fassen.


----------



## teufel781 (18. Dezember 2008)

Schlucker36 schrieb:


> Schaut mal genau hin bei dem Downhillbike (ppar Beitraege weiter oben).
> Haben die Deppen die Sattelstuetze durchgesteckt bis zur Schwinge ?


Sonst hast Du an dem Bike offenbar nix zu bemängeln






garbel schrieb:


> Anscheinend wird so ein Schrott massenweise gekauft. Mich würde mal interessieren, wer da noch wieviel dran verdient. Selbst so ein Schrott muß ja noch hergestellt, montiert, verschifft usw. werden. Ich vermute, da ist auch Kinderarbeit und andere Gräueltaten im Spiel.


Ein Bekannter hat mal´ne Zeit lang MP 3 Player über Ebay vertickt. Der hat die Teile containerweise in Fernost zu Pfennig Beträgen eingekauft und hier mit 300 % Gewinn vertickt.







Caracal schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch eine Frage: Sind Rahmen für 1"-Gabeln, die Gabeln selbst und die Vorbauten irgendwie billiger zu produzieren als die gleichen Dinge in 1 1/8"? Jenseits von diesen Billigteilen sieht man den Standard ja heutzutage eher selten, warum aber hat er dort sowas wie seine "letzte Bastion"? Werden da die alten Fertigungsanlagen weiterbetrieben oder gibt es andere Gründe?


Vermutlich hast Du recht. Bei guten Bikes zahlst Du letztendlich ja auch die Entwicklungskosten für neue und verbesserte Standarts mit.
Die Fernost Bikes werden aus veralteten Teilen, aus billigen Rahmen schlechten Materials und No Name Billig Schaltkomponenten zusammen geschustert. Bei vielen Anbauteilen dürfte es sich um ungenehmigte  Nachbauten handeln.


----------



## teufel781 (18. Dezember 2008)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Ob das "Gebäck" hält ? ;-)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SPECIALIZED-STUM...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Ein guter Schweißer (und ein Rahmenbauer erst recht) hätte vor dem Schweißen mit Sicherheit die Lackierung entfernt. Durch die Verbrennungsrückstände beim Schweißen hast Du doch automatisch Einschlüsse in der Schweißnaht. Das Teil kann gar nicht halten.
Ach ja, war ja nur ein Haarriss Deshalb hat man auch die Schwinge an beiden Streben geschweißt. Eigentlich solte man den Typen wegen Betrugs anzeigen. Oder besser noch das Teil kaufen, sich auf´s Maul legen und den Typen wegen Betrugs, arglistiger Täuschung, vorsätzlicher und gefährlicher Körperverletzung auf richtig fettes Schmerzensgeld und Entschädigung verklagen.

Aber guckt Euch seine anderen Auktionen an. Das sagt doch eigentlich schon alles.


----------



## scary.master (19. Dezember 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/SELLE-ITALIA-MAG...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



wenn ich die kohle über hätte würde ich mir einige dieser "downhill" und "freerider" bikes kaufen und das damit machen was man unter "downhill" und "freeride" versteht und dann zurrückschicken und anzeige wegen betrug, ich wäre reich


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Dezember 2008)

???


----------



## Jumper 1 (19. Dezember 2008)

scary.master schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/SELLE-ITALIA-MAG...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> 
> 
> wenn ich die kohle über hätte würde ich mir einige dieser "downhill" und "freerider" bikes kaufen und das damit machen was man unter "downhill" und "freeride" versteht und dann zurrückschicken und anzeige wegen betrug, ich wäre reich



?????


----------



## $tealth (19. Dezember 2008)

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## $tealth (19. Dezember 2008)

?


----------



## enweh (19. Dezember 2008)

¿


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (19. Dezember 2008)

...hmmm, ob da noch irgendwas Wichtiges mit dranhängt?







Rüstet sein Rennrad um...soll man das glauben? http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Ultegra-...ryZ77611QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## acardipane (19. Dezember 2008)

scary.master schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/SELLE-ITALIA-MAG...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> 
> 
> wenn ich die kohle über hätte würde ich mir einige dieser "downhill" und "freerider" bikes kaufen und das damit machen was man unter "downhill" und "freeride" versteht und dann zurrückschicken und anzeige wegen betrug, ich wäre reich





AHA danke für den tipp?...?...


----------



## farbenfroh (19. Dezember 2008)

scary.master schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/SELLE-ITALIA-MAG...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> 
> 
> wenn ich die kohle über hätte würde ich mir einige dieser "downhill" und "freerider" bikes kaufen und das damit machen was man unter "downhill" und "freeride" versteht und dann zurrückschicken und anzeige wegen betrug, ich wäre reich



wenn ich den link verstehen könnte würde ich versuchen zu "lachen" und "schmunzeln" vielleicht würde ich auch eine anzeige aufgeben wegen wurstwaren die ich zu verkaufen habe aber leider kann ich nicht mit punkt und komma schreiben sodass man irgendwie gar nicht versteht was ich eigentlich sagen wollte und ich weiß es so langsam auch nicht mehr


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Dezember 2008)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...hmmm, ob da noch irgendwas Wichtiges mit dranhängt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er wird´s merken!


----------



## Jumper 1 (20. Dezember 2008)

ich bekomme Kopfschmerzen
Was die immer unter DH verstehen
Kann einer von euch mal untericht bei Ebay geben

Der Rahmen ist ideal für schwieriges, starkverblocktes Gelände und steile Downhills geeignet.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Univega...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Los bietet mit,ist günstig


----------



## Anto (22. Dezember 2008)

Zumindest die Kategorie ist richtig gewählt  Die Alte merkt nix mehr: Geistige Nachnamensauflösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (22. Dezember 2008)

OMG!!! Das arme, arme Ding!!

Bitte habt einsehen und befreit es aus der Sklaverei!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SPECIALIZED-D...14&_trkparms=72:1298|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sandtreter (22. Dezember 2008)

Was stimmt hier nicht? : http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennrad-Staiger-...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und hier kann man nur hoffen, das er nicht spricht wie er schreibt....http://cgi.ebay.de/2-danger-rennrad...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## acardipane (22. Dezember 2008)

sandtreter schrieb:


> Was stimmt hier nicht? : http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennrad-Staiger-...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> und hier kann man nur hoffen, das er nicht spricht wie er schreibt....http://cgi.ebay.de/2-danger-rennrad...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



1. der versand ist teurer als das bike ^^
2. frisch geklaut vom ausländer (omg ich bin auch einer)


@Büscherammler: wow ein XC Demo Sachen gibts


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Dezember 2008)

Staiger selbst baut keine Rennräder?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Dezember 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Staiger selbst baut keine Rennräder?



Selbst wenn würden sie keinen Ghost-Aufkleber dranpappen


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. Dezember 2008)

hi zusammen !
@ sandtreter 
 toller deutsch muss isch echt krasss voll ma sagen nech
da ,macht et lesen mehr laune als das bieten auf den rennhobel


gruß bikefun


----------



## sandtreter (22. Dezember 2008)

sandtreter schrieb:


> Was stimmt hier nicht? : http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennrad-Staiger-...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



und man vergleiche die Gesamtansicht mit den Detailfotos....also Form Unterrohr und Schalttrigger..

edit: ah, sind bestimmt zwei Räder für den Preis von einem, n ghost und n Staiger


----------



## garbel (23. Dezember 2008)

garbel schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie hoch der Preis noch gehen wird.
> 
> Ich bin, als alter Klein-Besitzer, eigentlich auch scharf auf so ein Rahmenemblem, aber das ist mir zu krass.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370130047006



Diese blöde Plakette ist doch für sage und schreibe 81 Euro weggegangen  

Ich hab auch noch so'n Ding an meinem Klein Rennradrahmen kleben. Wenn ich mal knapp bei Kasse bin, wird das abgeknibbelt und auf ebay verscheuert...


----------



## Triturbo (25. Dezember 2008)

Marzocchi Bomber Ersatzteile Z1 - 5


----------



## garbel (25. Dezember 2008)

Da hat wohl jemand eine Federgabel-Obsession


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (25. Dezember 2008)

beim Absteigen gerissen
http://cgi.ebay.de/centurion-kona-b...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Dezember 2008)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> beim Absteigen gerissen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/centurion-kona-b...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318



Tja, die meisten Unfälle geschehen im Haushalt, ich wollte es selber nicht glauben!


----------



## sharky (25. Dezember 2008)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> beim Absteigen gerissen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/centurion-kona-b...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318



ach, ich hab schon stahlhardtails gesehen die aufm radweg auseinander gebrochen sind


----------



## Cuberius (25. Dezember 2008)

garbel schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand eine Federgabel-Obsession



Oder lange Finger...


----------



## mightyEx (25. Dezember 2008)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> beim Absteigen gerissen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/centurion-kona-b...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318



Naja, wer weiß wie er "abgestiegen" ist  .


----------



## John Oswald (25. Dezember 2008)

mit dem gesicht zuerst ?!


----------



## Papa Mario (25. Dezember 2008)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> beim Absteigen gerissen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/centurion-kona-b...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318



Der Fängt ja schon gut mit der Beschreibung an:

_"Verkaufe defekten Rahmen, hat unten einen Riss, ist aber noch top in Schuss"_


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. Dezember 2008)

japp das fängt wirklich jut an ..der neue besitzer hat dann 50% rabatt bekommen ...2 rahmenteile zum preis von einem


----------



## Banshee-Rider (27. Dezember 2008)

Sowas muss ich mal mit meinen spielen auch mal machen... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Playstation-3-Spielesammlung-Top-Spiele-U-Spiel_W0QQitemZ290285316683QQcmdZViewItemQQptZde_entertainment_games?hash=item290285316683&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acardipane (27. Dezember 2008)

WTF!!!!!!
132euronen  für ein spiel????
ich wärd millionär
da hat wohl jemand den text nicht gut gelesen


----------



## Schildbürger (27. Dezember 2008)

Jau... wenn das keinen Ärger gibt.


> Aktuelles Gebot:	EUR 120,00
> Da die Spiele schon alle verpackt sind, könnt Ihr Euch keins davon aussuchen, es kommt wirklich ein Spiel davon als Überraschung!
> Ich weise ausdrücklich darauf hin, das Sie auf nur Eins der Spiele bieten!


Spannend!


----------



## bikefun2009 (28. Dezember 2008)

oh kotz ! der vertickte das für 146 euro für ein besemmeltes spiel  ich finde ja schon 50 extrem heftig..anscheinend gibbet  wohl einige die ebay süchtig sind, und den realismus für preiswerte artikel, wohl der extase des ich habs abgeschossen  vorziehen 
 gruß bikefun


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (28. Dezember 2008)

Zu den preis muss es mindestens zwei Depperte geben!


----------



## Jumper 1 (28. Dezember 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Zu den preis muss es mindestens zwei Depperte geben!



Kannst Du mir mal veraten wie Du ein Beitrag schreibst und ich 17 E-Mails bekomme ,daß Du ein Beitrag geschrieben hast


----------



## MotörBike (29. Dezember 2008)

146,- bisher für *ein!* PS3 Spiel  , der macht den Reibach schlechthin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Dezember 2008)

Ist den jetzt schon jemand auf den Zug aufgesprungen? Oder braucht hier keiner Geld


----------



## Tipo Allegro (29. Dezember 2008)

...der Pimmelbär...


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...200269847416&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1


----------



## SpankS (29. Dezember 2008)

"süß, geil und immer spitz"


----------



## Wavesound2345 (29. Dezember 2008)

Tipo Allegro schrieb:


> ...der Pimmelbär...
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...200269847416&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1



Geiler Artikel.... Ich brüll mich weg .


DERE WAVE


----------



## zuspät (29. Dezember 2008)

ich bepiss mich grad, der bär...


----------



## apoptygma (29. Dezember 2008)

Banshee-Rider schrieb:


> Sowas muss ich mal mit meinen spielen auch mal machen...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Playstation-3-Spielesammlung-Top-Spiele-U-Spiel_W0QQitemZ290285316683QQcmdZViewItemQQptZde_entertainment_games?hash=item290285316683&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318




Wie begast muss man sein???????


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. Dezember 2008)

Tipo Allegro schrieb:


> ...der Pimmelbär...
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...200269847416&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1



Ähm, nach was hast Du gesucht?


----------



## apoptygma (29. Dezember 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Ähm, nach was hast Du gesucht?


----------



## hopfer (29. Dezember 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Ähm, nach was hast Du gesucht?



 schei$$e mich hats grad voll zerrissen

wie geil!


----------



## Banshee-Rider (30. Dezember 2008)

Braucht einer was tolles zum lutschen? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Penis-Gummibaeren-Super-lecker_W0QQitemZ220326881686QQcmdZViewItemQQptZS%C3%BC%C3%9Fwaren_Pralinen?hash=item220326881686&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (30. Dezember 2008)

Banshee-Rider schrieb:


> Braucht einer was tolles zum lutschen?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Penis-Gummibaeren-Super-lecker_W0QQitemZ220326881686QQcmdZViewItemQQptZS%C3%BC%C3%9Fwaren_Pralinen?hash=item220326881686&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318



.....nein, nicht noch so Einer!


----------



## farbenfroh (30. Dezember 2008)

Banshee-Rider schrieb:


> Sowas muss ich mal mit meinen spielen auch mal machen...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Playstation-3-Spielesammlung-Top-Spiele-U-Spiel_W0QQitemZ290285316683QQcmdZViewItemQQptZde_entertainment_games?hash=item290285316683&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



wenn er pech hat kriegt er einen anwalt auf den hals gehetzt...artikelbeschreibung ist: Playstation 3 Spielesammlung
das weißt auf eine spielesammlung hin...und nichgt nur auf 1 spiel...also er versucht ja schon leute zu verarschen auch wenn er in der auktion darauf hinweist...naja die leute sind selber schuld wenns nachher stress gibt 
//edit:
ich bin ja gespannt was er für eine bewertung kriegt haha


----------



## Tipo Allegro (30. Dezember 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Ähm, nach was hast Du gesucht?




...nach nem Pimmelbär natürlich...

Leider gibt´s keinen Pussybär...echt schade...


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Dezember 2008)

Ideen muß man haben. Ich bin mir sicher, das wenn die Auktion gut verläuft es viele Nachmacher gibt
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bilder-eines-gt-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## B.Scheuert (30. Dezember 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ideen muß man haben. Ich bin mir sicher, das wenn die Auktion gut verläuft es viele Nachmacher gibt
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Bilder-eines-gt-MTB_W0QQitemZ220337010966QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item220337010966&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


Versandkosten: 6,80. Wird das Rad wohl vorm Versand noch mit der Metallsäge bearbeitet?


----------



## SpankS (30. Dezember 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Versandkosten: 6,80. Wird das Rad wohl vorm Versand noch mit der Metallsäge bearbeitet?




les mal die Überschrift des Artikels


----------



## black soul (30. Dezember 2008)

*    Bilder ! ! * lieber B.Scheuert. 
die frechheit sind ja die 6.80.


----------



## R2-D2 (31. Dezember 2008)

hier einer der üblichen "kein..." Kategorie, aber für einen Trimm-Dich-Rad-Sattel schon dreist:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradsattel-ke...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## R2-D2 (31. Dezember 2008)

Und hier stimmt einfach alles:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Stum...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Preis: check ok (sehr realistisch)
Fotos:check ok (sehr aussagekräftig)
Beschreibung:check ok (sehr ausführlich, besonders zum Bike selbst)
Tapete:check ok (sehr sur-realistisch)
Bike:check ok (sehr futuristisch)

Prädikat "Besonders Wertvoll" sind die Textzusätze:

1. "Nur an Liebhaber abzugeben" ja, klar, für 500 Euronen kann man gerne wählerisch sein...

2. "Ach so, ich habe keine Bewertungen ... aber wer Zweifel hat gehe bitte auf meine Homepage (die hier nicht gennant werden darf..."
sehr witzig, richtet sich wohl nur an Hellseher und telepatisch begabte Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (31. Dezember 2008)

SpankS schrieb:


> les mal die Überschrift des Artikels





black soul schrieb:


> *    Bilder ! ! * lieber B.Scheuert.
> die frechheit sind ja die 6.80.


Oh, hab wohl das mit den Bildern übersehen...
Vielleicht bietet er demnächst auch Nacktbilder von dem Rad an. Oder einen Kalender...


----------



## black soul (31. Dezember 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Oh, hab wohl das mit den Bildern übersehen...
> Vielleicht bietet er demnächst auch Nacktbilder von dem Rad an. Oder einen Kalender...




gibs zu !! du hast geboten, oder wolltest


----------



## Schildbürger (31. Dezember 2008)

Wo wir eben das Thema Bären hatten...
Mag jemand  Eisbären?


----------



## SpankS (1. Januar 2009)

SchildbÃ¼rger schrieb:


> Wo wir eben das Thema BÃ¤ren hatten...
> Mag jemand  EisbÃ¤ren?





 
*Aktuelles Gebot:	EUR 1.040,00 *


ich glaub ich hab auch noch nen Schlafsack irgendwo..



â¬dit: man beachte unter andere Angebote auch noch sein Taschenmesser fÃ¼r  1.065,-


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. Januar 2009)

He Leute ist es nicht so das der Mann nicht mehr unter uns weilt und das Geld den Kindern zu gute kommt!?


----------



## Caracal (1. Januar 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> He Leute ist es nicht so das der Mann nicht mehr unter uns weilt und das Geld den Kindern zu gute kommt!?



Sieht so aus. Da die Kinder wahrscheinlich irgendwo in den Zwanzigern sind, können sie die Auktionserlöse sicher gut gebrauchen (Ausbildung, Studium, etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (1. Januar 2009)

Vor paar Tagen in der Abendschau (RBB-Regionalprogramm) wurde berichtet, dass das Geld für nen Grabstein verwendet werden soll. Komischerweise ist das Grab allerdings anonym. Auch wollte sich der Sohn von der Presse nicht ablichten lassen, weil er einen Exklusivvertrag mit einem Boulevardblatt hatte.
Ich weiß nicht, richtige Anteilnahme sieht doch irgendwie anders aus. Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass da schon wieder die Euro-Zeichen irgendwo in den Augen stehen. Ich find das zum :kotz: . Das ist genau das, was der Verstorbene eigentlich nicht wollte - Medienrummel um seine Person.

Quelle: http://www.rbb-online.de/_/abendschau/beitrag_jsp/key=rbb_beitrag_mini_8404168.html


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (1. Januar 2009)

ich dachte der Sohn is jetz ein berühmter rapstardas der das noch nötig hat....


----------



## EvilEvo (1. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/17-Aufkleber-mit...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318 die bestell ich fürs Bergwerk von nem Kumpel, da freut der sich, dass er endlich ma n richtigen Namen aufm Bike hat^^


----------



## TZR (1. Januar 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/17-Aufkleber-mit...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318 die bestell ich fürs Bergwerk von nem Kumpel, da freut der sich, dass er endlich ma n richtigen Namen aufm Bike hat^^



Ich glaub das wird nichts. Du hast nämlich gerade einen entscheidenden Fehler gemacht.


----------



## DasAS (1. Januar 2009)

über die dummheit von ebayern usa...kann man sich auch gerne mal bei ebay.com von überzeugen


----------



## kuka.berlin (1. Januar 2009)

Ohne Worte


----------



## Caracal (2. Januar 2009)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Ohne Worte



Beim ersten, ungenauen, Hinsehen habe ich "Vanisher" auf dem Rahmen gelesen. Wäre wohl tatsächlich eine treffende Beschreibung, wenn sich das Ding nach dem Einsatz, für den es beworben wird, quasi in Nichts auflöst.


----------



## NaitsirhC (2. Januar 2009)

@DasAs: Was ist das für ein Browser/Theme? Schaut gut aus...

NaitsirhC


----------



## Trantuete (2. Januar 2009)

grad gesichtet 
- lustiger "Lenkervorbau" mit Tretlagerverlagerung

ArtNr: 230316198761 - irgendwie grauts mir vor dem Teil........


----------



## EvilEvo (2. Januar 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Ich glaub das wird nichts. Du hast nämlich gerade einen entscheidenden Fehler gemacht.



Die Ironie war dir aber bewusst??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vonsen (3. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Dirt-Bike-No-Sai...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


oder  Artikelnummer: 140292050571


FEDERWEG ist enorm oder ?
sowie  rechtschreibfehler !!


----------



## Jumper 1 (3. Januar 2009)

der Preis ist am besten
frage ist, was raucht der den, wenn er 999.-eur will, und diese Schreibfehler
Trettkurbeln
Holoteckurbelgehäuse
Marzocci


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (3. Januar 2009)

nicht schlecht!! 450mm federweg


----------



## rex_sl (3. Januar 2009)

sogar mit rechts links luft.


----------



## jota (3. Januar 2009)

ich verkaufe hier ein rad für meine brüder...

der satz gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## el martn (3. Januar 2009)

Holoteckurbelgehäuse


----------



## mightyEx (4. Januar 2009)

el martn schrieb:


> Holoteckurbelgehäuse



Warum nicht gleich Holodeckkurbelgehäuse


----------



## spengleschieber (4. Januar 2009)

...verkaufe Rad für meine Brüder...: _ Die ganze Affenbande hat schon drauf platz genommen !? auha!!!


----------



## Caracal (4. Januar 2009)

So ganz klar ist nicht für wen er das Ding verkauft, da er glaube ich "mein Brüder" schreibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (4. Januar 2009)

tach zusammen!
ich finde  den artikel echt zu wechschreien !das beste daran is die luft luft nummer  !brauch man nu auch nochn waffenschein ??das liest sich wie ne luft luft rakete .dabei hatten wir doch schon sylvester


----------



## Der Hofnarr (4. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Umwerfer-Suntour...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

suntour, die neue serie von shimano!


----------



## thefaked (4. Januar 2009)

> Ebay ich


???


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Januar 2009)

die ebay-Gebühren...schreibt fast jeder so


----------



## John Oswald (6. Januar 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/17-Aufkleber-mit...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318 die bestell ich fürs Bergwerk von nem Kumpel, da freut der sich, dass er endlich ma n richtigen Namen aufm Bike hat^^



soooo bescheuert sind die aufkleber gar nicht!
da kannst du ratzfatz dein teures bike in eine aldi-gurke verwandeln!
für berlin, frankfurt neuperlach o.ä. unter gewissen umständen durchaus empfehlenswert!


----------



## spengleschieber (6. Januar 2009)

Der gute HOLZ_radler hat noch andere schöne Dinge im Programm,die er bestimmt im Vorbeigehen irgendwo "abgestaubt!?" hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (6. Januar 2009)

Warum bietet keiner auf so ein tolles Navi?


----------



## The Floh (6. Januar 2009)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Warum bietet keiner auf so ein tolles Navi?



Hab du oder ich keine Ahnung von dem teil?


----------



## Schildbürger (6. Januar 2009)

The Floh schrieb:


> Hab du oder ich keine Ahnung von dem teil?


Bitte?
Wenn jetzt einer darauf bietet hat er es nicht besser verdient.


----------



## Timo86 (7. Januar 2009)

hilf mir mal weiter...


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Januar 2009)

Mir auch...!?


----------



## kreuzfeld (7. Januar 2009)

Timo86 schrieb:


> hilf mir mal weiter...



mir bitte auch...


----------



## $tealth (7. Januar 2009)

wer sich selbst nicht helfen kann...


----------



## eXc3lent (7. Januar 2009)

Ich würd sagen, für den Preis bekommt man bei Saturn und co schon ein neues Navi ;-)


----------



## Schildbürger (7. Januar 2009)

Der Kandidat hat 1000Punkte!  
Für WENIGER Geld bekommst du ein NEUES VISTA *H*Cx.


----------



## EvilEvo (7. Januar 2009)

John Oswald schrieb:


> soooo bescheuert sind die aufkleber gar nicht!
> da kannst du ratzfatz dein teures bike in eine aldi-gurke verwandeln!
> für berlin, frankfurt neuperlach o.ä. unter gewissen umständen durchaus empfehlenswert!



Soweit habe ich noch garnicht gedacht, das wäre echt ein Gedanke wert, zum Glück wird bei uns alles geklaut, egal was draufsteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten reincke (7. Januar 2009)

ich kannt jemanden, der fuhr ein Univega-Titanbike(Anfang der neunziger Jahre), der hatte Kenhill-Aufkleber auf dem Teil. Als er die dann abgemacht hat, wurde ihm das Bike eine Woche später geklaut.....


----------



## apoptygma (7. Januar 2009)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Warum bietet keiner auf so ein tolles Navi?



Wovon träumt der Typ Nachts.....239 Flocken ?


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Knackpatronen-fuer-Drehmomentschluessel_W0QQitemZ250349472199QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKfz_Handwerkzeuge?hash=item250349472199&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Jumper 1 (7. Januar 2009)

Einfach nur geil
Manche Leute sollten ein Orden bekommen für ihre Ideen


----------



## SpankS (7. Januar 2009)

man beachte auch seine anderen Anzeigen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ersatzblaeschen-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kreuzfeld (7. Januar 2009)

ich schätze mal er bekommt noch Ärger weil einige das echt glauben was sie da kaufen


----------



## acardipane (7. Januar 2009)

W-Lan Kabel


----------



## Kampfmaschine (7. Januar 2009)

Der Typ ist Genial. Habe Tränen gelacht!


----------



## holerius (7. Januar 2009)

Mir gefällt der Getriebesand am besten. 

Wenn jemand eine Fahrradkette brauch von ganzen 2 Gliedern Länge: http://cgi.ebay.de/Stahlkette-10-mm...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caracal (7. Januar 2009)

Das Kurioseste bei eBay ist für mich mittlerweile diese Zeile zum "neuen EU-Gesetz". Von Rechtsgelehrten liest man dazu fast einvernehmlich, dass derartige Hinweise in den Bereich "unausrottbarer Schwachsinn" einzuordnen sind (habe vor der Erstellung meiner ersten eigenen Auktionen versucht, zumindest ein bisschen sicherzugehen, dass ich keinen völligen Blödsinn mache - hoffentlich mit Erfolg). Unter dem Gesichtspunkt ist es schon lustig, wie das ganze scheinbar zu einem Selbstläufer geworden ist und in unterschiedlichen, teilweise selbst für den juristischen Laien als blödsinnig erkennbaren, Abwandlungen ständig auftaucht.


----------



## Paramedic76 (7. Januar 2009)

http://shop.etel-tuning.de/

Gibt mittlerweile einen ganzen Shop - ich liebe die grünen funken für die Flex, habe ich mir auch schon zweimal bestellt.....

Grüße


----------



## Enrgy (8. Januar 2009)

Paramedic76 schrieb:


> http://shop.etel-tuning.de/
> 
> Gibt mittlerweile einen ganzen Shop - ich liebe die grünen funken für die Flex, habe ich mir auch schon zweimal bestellt.....
> 
> Grüße




Jou, die ebay-Luschen sind doch Amateure! HIER werden Sie geholfen 

....Riffelblechspray.....


----------



## spengleschieber (8. Januar 2009)

das Navi ist zu schwer für mein Rad!


----------



## eberleko (8. Januar 2009)

Paramedic76 schrieb:


> http://shop.etel-tuning.de/
> 
> Gibt mittlerweile einen ganzen Shop - ich liebe die grünen funken für die Flex, habe ich mir auch schon zweimal bestellt.....
> 
> Grüße




auch für radfreunde gibts sachen:

*Rizelverkleinerungszange*







13,00 


----------



## Meisi (8. Januar 2009)

Verdammt hart ist auch "Das" Drehzahlmesser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (8. Januar 2009)

Werde mir wohl auch das nächste Mal bei Tchibo die beheizten Einlegesohlen kaufen. Allerdings nicht zum Eigengebrauch, sondern um die Teile in der Bucht zu verscheuern.

Neu kosten die Dinger 30,-EUR.......

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330297686362&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014


----------



## spengleschieber (8. Januar 2009)

diese Armutsdiskussionen.... ach ja dieser Schrott aus der Rep. China


----------



## R2-D2 (9. Januar 2009)

Hier stimmt einfach alles:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Stump-Jumper_W0QQitemZ220339887550QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item220339887550&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1231|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

Das Bike
Die Preisvorstellung
Die Tapete
Die Beschreibung, Zitat:

"... Die Seele brennt, das Bike ist bis auf ein wenig einstellen der Komponenten wie neue und tja schade............ Nur an Liebhaber abzugeben..." Klar, von 1990, aber wie neu,

"...Ach so ich habe keine Bewertungen und vielleicht daher keine Chance aber wer Zweifel hat gehe bitte auf meine Homepage (die hier nicht gennant werden darf...) ..."
Super Hilfe


----------



## kreuzfeld (9. Januar 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Hier stimmt einfach alles:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Stump-Jumper_W0QQitemZ220339887550QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item220339887550&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1231|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> Das Bike
> ...



Bild 2 ist auch super....


----------



## John Oswald (9. Januar 2009)

Paramedic76 schrieb:


> http://shop.etel-tuning.de/
> 
> Gibt mittlerweile einen ganzen Shop - ich liebe die grünen funken für die Flex, habe ich mir auch schon zweimal bestellt.....
> 
> Grüße



standgas in der kartusche! gibts auch fürs fahrrad?


----------



## Whiteeagle (9. Januar 2009)

fatboy schrieb:


> Werde mir wohl auch das nÃ¤chste Mal bei Tchibo die beheizten Einlegesohlen kaufen. Allerdings nicht zum Eigengebrauch, sondern um die Teile in der Bucht zu verscheuern.
> 
> Neu kosten die Dinger 30,-EUR.......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330297686362&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014


 
teilsweise gehen die dinger fÃ¼r 70â¬ weg 
wollte mir auch welche holen, aber tchibo sind die komplett ausverkauft.. nun gehen se bei ebay fÃ¼r sonstwas weg...  sah es aber nicht ein 70â¬ dafÃ¼r auszugeben... heut abend hatte ich dann glÃ¼ck und eine autkion gewonnen fÃ¼r 40â¬, geht noch.


----------



## saturno (9. Januar 2009)

Whiteeagle schrieb:


> teilsweise gehen die dinger für 70 weg
> wollte mir auch welche holen, aber tchibo sind die komplett ausverkauft.. nun gehen se bei ebay für sonstwas weg...  sah es aber nicht ein 70 dafür auszugeben... heut abend hatte ich dann glück und eine autkion gewonnen für 40, geht noch.





seltsam seltsam, ein örtlicher händler würde hier als halsabschneider und verbrecher der arme arglose biker abzockt hingestellt und nun das:


3 - 2 - 1 meins auch für mehr kohle als die dinger wert sind


----------



## Schildbürger (9. Januar 2009)

In der Bucht gehen immer wieder Dinge zu Preisen weg, die im nächsten Onlineshop einiges weniger kosten. 
Für das was ich da selber schon verkauft habe, hätte ich nicht mal die hälfte bezahlt.


----------



## Whiteeagle (9. Januar 2009)

tja, fÃ¼rs nÃ¤chste jahr weiss man bescheid. tchibo leer kaufen und warten bis die da ausverkauft sind, dann ab damit auf ebay, pro stÃ¼ck ein gewinn von mind. 30â¬


----------



## loefchen (9. Januar 2009)

Lool...Penny hat die im moment für 19,90 im angebot......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## szamarmadar (13. Januar 2009)

ein echtes Schnäppchen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/torrek-made-by-M...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (13. Januar 2009)

naja....normaler Discountermüll... viel kurioser ist die Tatsache das es tatsächlich Menschen gibt die solche Preise bezahlen


----------



## EvilEvo (13. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/AGP-Grafikkarte-...14&_trkparms=72:1239|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318 der erste Satz ist einfach nur geil, das tat bestimmt weh  wobei ich mich auch frage wer das Ding kaufen soll, mit sowas geben wir uns nichtmal mehr beim Grafikkartenweitwurf ab.


----------



## loefchen (13. Januar 2009)

> sehr hochwertig verschweißt,



Mir fällt auf dass immer mehr Verkäufer bei eBay Schweißnaht-Profis sind, denn sie können die Verschweißung durch den Lack hindurch derart exakt beurteilen...fabulös...bestimmt stimmt der verkäufer mit mir überein dass DAS nicht hochwertig verschweißt ist, man kann ja nichtmal überhaupt eine schweißnaht feststellen:


----------



## -pfeife- (13. Januar 2009)

Ist ja auch carbon


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Januar 2009)

ach nee


----------



## Anto (13. Januar 2009)

torrek made by MIFA., Cross,MTB Neuwertig



SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> naja....normaler Discountermüll... viel kurioser ist die Tatsache das es tatsächlich Menschen gibt die solche Preise bezahlen



Oder auch nicht  Aber für`n halben Preis hätte der sicher nen Dummen (oder Unwissenden) gefunden.


----------



## spengleschieber (13. Januar 2009)

wie ist denn der aktuelle Schrottpreis für Stahl?


----------



## loefchen (13. Januar 2009)

spengleschieber schrieb:


> wie ist denn der aktuelle Schrottpreis für Stahl?



ist ja garnicht relevant, so sackschwer wie das ding ist lohnt es in jedem fall xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (13. Januar 2009)

> Schanierdämfper



ou man


----------



## -pfeife- (13. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ach nee



das is doch kein carbon, war von mir ja auch nur ironisch gemeint.
Cannondale schleift die schweißnähte doch immer so... oder seh ich da was falsch??


----------



## loefchen (13. Januar 2009)

jepp...das war ja lange zeit (mitunter) deren markenzeichen


----------



## kylogos (13. Januar 2009)

wtf ist das denn?

*BIANCHI  MTB  MARTINI  RACING  26 Zoll Hardtail*


----------



## Büscherammler (13. Januar 2009)

Ach du *******, schaut ja gemeingefährlich aus!!


----------



## Enrgy (13. Januar 2009)

Der Rahmen könnte ja bei erhaltenswerten Zustand noch für einen Sammler interessant sein, aber dann hätte NIEMALS das Bild mit der - ähem, was is das? - Gabel auftauchen dürfen....


PS: sind bei CD Carbonrahmen die Schweißnähte auch verschliffen?........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Floh (13. Januar 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> PS: sind bei CD Carbonrahmen die Schweißnähte auch verschliffen?........



Ja sicher, aber nur in Verbindung mit den grünen flexfunken


----------



## EvilEvo (13. Januar 2009)

Ich würd sagen, der hat eine billige Doppelbrückengabeln genommen und die obere Krone einfach entfernt und die Standrohre, die dann parallel zum Steuerrohr währen weiter unten in der unteren Krone festgemacht, sowas gab es hier nämlich schonmal^^. Na klar verschleift CD Carbonrahmen, wie soll das denn sonst aussehn, würd doch übelst hässlich sein^^.


----------



## loefchen (13. Januar 2009)

Dabei weiß doch jeder fdass carbonrahmen  nicht geschweißt werden sondern gelötet!

tz!

by the way...der CD-Rahmen ist natürlich alu, es käm niemand auf die idee so ne sicke/kante wie die dort eingearbeiteten in carbon zu machen. weiterhin sind das klassische CD-schweißnähte, carbon wäre insgesamt gleichmäßiger rund...


----------



## Enrgy (14. Januar 2009)

loefchen schrieb:


> es käm niemand auf die idee so ne sicke/kante wie die dort eingearbeiteten in carbon zu machen...



Also ich kenne jetzt auf Anhieb keinen Carbonrahmen mehr, der nur runde Rohre hat. Die meisten formen doch irgendwelche stylishen Kanten an die Teile. Ein Steuerrohr wie im Bild zu sehen ließe sich problemlos auch in Kohle formen.


----------



## loefchen (14. Januar 2009)

Das macht aber keiner, weil das unnötig wäre bei CFK. Ich kann aber gerne meinen Bekannten fragen, der mal mit seiner Arbeitsgruppe für Canyon ein CFK-Rennrad entwickelt hat...Ich meine aber die machen möglichst glatte Formen, weil dort das Verhältnis Stabilität:Gewicht optimal ist...


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. Januar 2009)

das martini bike is ja der hammer frag mich echt ob der besitzer inne usa bei orange country choppers sein praktikum gemacht hat  fehlt nur noch  son großer schwingenlenker drauf und der fuchsschwanz hintendran .....aso sch***** dann wärs ja nen bonanza rad 

ps .cannondale  packt bei carbon  ,laut gerüchten immer ne tube  uhu dabei ...wenns mal wieder bröckelt nen bisserl uhu drauf dann passt dat scho...


----------



## Enrgy (14. Januar 2009)

loefchen schrieb:


> Das macht aber keiner, weil das unnötig wäre bei CFK....



ich dachte da an solche Teile...
Da ist nix mehr rund, alles abgeplättet und eckig.


----------



## EvilEvo (14. Januar 2009)

Ist nicht Ebay aber ich finde das Vid äußerst sehenswert, insb. die Gitarre^^.
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=EaiHTIEER2k


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Januar 2009)

die gitarre ist geil.... herrlich...


----------



## SpankS (14. Januar 2009)

sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (14. Januar 2009)

szamarmadar schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/torrek-made-by-M...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



torrek bike affaris made by MIFA, cro/mtb "Sportgerät" jaja, is ja gut... 
26´zoll räder mit 6ér alu Speichenfelgen (weiß)  lecko migo - die speichen... 
ProMax. Scheibenbremsen vorne und Hinten downhill, ne? 
Suspensionsdämper vorne - klar, dämpfer vorne!
 260´ K.Shock gewinde  - versteh ich nicht...
Feder und Schanierdämfper hinten - aha, scharnierdämpfer
Shimano Deore 26g´Schaltung (unter Griff) - unter dem griff?! na immerhin richtig montiert 
Lenker mit Horn - schau an, ein "einhorn"
Free Angels, Sattel von Royal Selle - selle royal oder royal selle? egal, hauptsache "FREE ANGELS"
Bin ca. 300 km damit gefahren - was? und noch nicht kaputt?
grundfarbe weiß und Schwarz mit rot - also was jetzt?
sehr hochwertig verschweißt - logo...


----------



## Jumper 1 (14. Januar 2009)

John Oswald schrieb:


> torrek bike affaris made by MIFA, cro/mtb "Sportgerät" jaja, is ja gut...
> 26´zoll räder mit 6ér alu Speichenfelgen (weiß)  lecko migo - die speichen...
> ProMax. Scheibenbremsen vorne und Hinten downhill, ne?
> Suspensionsdämper vorne - klar, dämpfer vorne!
> ...


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Januar 2009)

wie lacht da ein kona-fahrer?


----------



## Jumper 1 (14. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wie lacht da ein kona-fahrer?



Was hat das mit Kona zu tun ??
Dachtet Ihr,die Konafahrer sind mürisch und können nicht lachen?


----------



## spengleschieber (15. Januar 2009)

Ebay ist der Spiegel der Gesellschaft,hier wird SCHEI*** für Gold angeboten......


----------



## c-o-b (15. Januar 2009)

> Ebay ist der Spiegel der Gesellschaft,hier wird SCHEI*** für Gold angeboten.....



...klingt echt gut! der satz hat was! 

ist der spruch von dir ?


----------



## Schildbürger (15. Januar 2009)

spengleschieber schrieb:


> Ebay ist der Spiegel der Gesellschaft,hier wird SCHEI*** für Gold angeboten......



*Falsch!* 
Da bekommt man für seinen Schei$$ noch richtig Geld. 
Es wird ja keiner gezwungen darauf zu bieten. 

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich für Schrott, den ich eigentlich in die Tonne kloppen wollte, noch 23 + Versand bekommen. 
Wenn es jemand noch brauchen kann... ist ja nicht meine Schuld.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (15. Januar 2009)

Auch nicht schlecht, man beachte die Position der Amp Gabel ! Habe ihm schon eine Nachricht geschickt!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190280062080&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123


----------



## mightyEx (15. Januar 2009)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> *Falsch!*
> Da bekommt man für seinen Schei$$ noch richtig Geld.
> Es wird ja keiner gezwungen darauf zu bieten.
> 
> ...



Manchmal sind es ja nur banale Kleinteile, wo es einfach keinen Ersatz für gibt (entweder weil das Teil zu alt, oder nur die Komplettkomponente verfügbar ist). Aber wenn Du es ausdrücklich als defekt verkaufst und trotzdem jemand bietet, dann ist das schon OK.

Bei Rumpelstilzchen hieß das "Stroh zu Gold spinnen"  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schepperbeppo (15. Januar 2009)

Shimano Deore 26g´Schaltung (unter Griff)
???
Wat is das vorne 2 Ritzel hinten 13?
oder vorne 3 hinten 8,66666 Ritzel
oder vorne nur eins und hinten 26?
Da darf sich Rohloff in acht nehmen


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Januar 2009)

zum mb-bike... die gabel könnte man auch nicht rumdrehen... oder? voll der schrott das bike.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (16. Januar 2009)

Kommentar eines Teenagers was ?

Erstens kann man sie natürlich umdrehen, sonst bestände  ja auch keine Möglichkeit dazu, die jedoch offensichtlich besteht wie wir ja anhand des Fotos erkennen können.
Zweitens sind AMP Räder kein Schrott sondern brauchbare Vorreiter heutiger Systeme ( Horst Link ) , hier zugegebenerweise in einfacherer Ausstattung für kleinere Geldbeutel.


----------



## John Oswald (16. Januar 2009)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> Shimano Deore 26g´Schaltung (unter Griff)
> ???
> Wat is das vorne 2 Ritzel hinten 13?
> oder vorne 3 hinten 8,66666 Ritzel
> ...





ich glaube eher, dass der meister seiner zunft nicht zählen kann

.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. Januar 2009)

...oder multiplizieren...


----------



## spengleschieber (16. Januar 2009)

Ja ,den Satz habe ich mal eben so rausgehauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (17. Januar 2009)

Mal was von nem identifizierten Bikemarkt-Verkäufer...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/164278/cat/all

Hope Pro II, Sapim CX-Ray und RIDIGA TAURUS 2000... absolut sinnfreie Kombi für einen absolut sinnfreien Preis.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (18. Januar 2009)

...musste ich den rahmen leicht biegen..

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-vollgefedert...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## c-o-b (18. Januar 2009)

das ist mal ein richtig geil neu aufgebautes MTB!


----------



## Enrgy (18. Januar 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> ...musste ich den rahmen leicht biegen..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-vollgefedert...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318




...Lagerung der Schwinge ist Eigenbau....


----------



## Nibbelspanner (19. Januar 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...Lagerung der Schwinge ist Eigenbau....


 
ich hab dem geschrieben er soll das dingens aufn sperrmüll schmeissen...das kost kein geld.
hab auch prompt antwort bekommen...er meinte ich würde es dann sicher vom müllhaufen an mich nehmen


dabei gibts noch sooooo schöööne andere gute qualitativ hochwertige exzellent verarbeitete bikes bei e-bay...

teils sogar mit hohlkammerfelgen und den neuen luftreifen (bisher vollgummi)
farblich eine art zarter schweinelende mit schokosoße...
oder schokoriegel mit metwurstfüllung...so harmonisch

EDIT: 2fast4you...das ist sicher ein hammerteil


----------



## MotörBike (19. Januar 2009)

Mach das büdde wieder wech, da ist ja Augenkrebs vorprogrammiert


----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2009)

Die Form des Unterrohrs ist zumindest auch bei 5000Euro Plaste-Kisten nicht anders....


----------



## SpankS (19. Januar 2009)

"YANSAN Offroad Reifen XXL" 

wau, hat ähnlichkeit mit nem Gazza 3,0.


----------



## Opernfreunde (19. Januar 2009)

Eleganter Schwung in der Kette!
Wer baut sowas??


----------



## kylogos (19. Januar 2009)

Ich habe von Marin keine Ahnung, aber das hier muss einfach ein Schnäppchen sein!

Alleine die Aussage:



> Die Griffe sind von Scout und ich habe mehrere Aufkleber auf dem Bike die das Design noch außergewöhnlicher macht.(z.B. Stevens u.s.w.)


versetzt mich in einen Kaufrausch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caracal (19. Januar 2009)

Für mich die bester Baumarktkiste seit langem. Das Bild kann man sich sicher einen Monat lang jeden Tag mal anschauen und findet immer wieder ein neues Detail das totaler Bockmist ist. Mir gefällt zum Einstieg das "Cockpit" am besten. Vor allem wenn ich mir ausmale, wie sich das Ding fährt, wenn man das Rad über dieses Geweih steuert.

*edit*

Bezogen auf das vorletzte Bike


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Januar 2009)

kylogos schrieb:


> Ich habe von Marin keine Ahnung, aber das hier muss einfach ein Schnäppchen sein!
> 
> Alleine die Aussage:
> 
> versetzt mich in einen Kaufrausch!



seine preisvorstellun g und die beschreibung sind kacke. das bike ist halt ein altes marin.


----------



## c-o-b (19. Januar 2009)

hat bei dem marin schon mal einer den "Preis vorschlagen" Button gedrückt?


----------



## SpankS (19. Januar 2009)

gute idee, auf auf


----------



## Jumper 1 (19. Januar 2009)

Leute schlagt zu
Eine seltene RS Gabel mit Faltenbalg
Wieviel Federweg hat sie ??
Da kann ich ja meine Totem vergessen


----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2009)

Das Marin wäre nur noch für Sammler interessant. Genauso wie kein normaler Auto-Interessent 5000 Euro für einen guterhaltenen VW Käfer hinlegen würde, wenn er nur ein Gebrauchsauto sucht. 
Der Marinverkäufer hat jetzt den Nachteil, daß für diese Midprice-Kisten, welche um die 10-15 JAhre alt sind, kein Sammlermarkt vorhanden ist.
Die Sammler suchen dann eher die High-End Modelle der Kulthersteller, für die dann auch entsprechende Preise gezahlt werden.
Besser als jedes Baumarktrad ist das Marin auf alle Fälle.


----------



## fredeckbert (20. Januar 2009)

Was es nicht alles gibt: Ski-Fahrrad


----------



## c-o-b (20. Januar 2009)

...das scheint auch noch echt zu funktionieren!!! ist ja krass...


http://video.google.de/videosearch?...sa=X&oi=video_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title#


und schaut euch mal die homepage von ktrak an...


----------



## eberleko (20. Januar 2009)

wohl für leute die auch bergauf dann wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fredeckbert (20. Januar 2009)

Durstig?


----------



## c-o-b (20. Januar 2009)

ist das hier schon bekannt? ich finds ganz lustig! 


http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Handy-Bi...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Januar 2009)

eberleko schrieb:


> wohl für leute die auch bergauf dann wollen



Jupp das hatten sie kürzlich bei Pro 7 getestet. Und solange der Untergrund nicht zu weich ist soll das ja auch funktionieren.


----------



## Triturbo (20. Januar 2009)

DEKERF

DEKERF 2


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (20. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120366085144&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=002

das war mal mein Rahmen!ich hab ihm den über ebay verkauft!Nachdem ich Ihm das Teil geschickt hab hat sich rausgestellt das der Rahmen ganz feine Risse hatte was ich wirklich nicht gewusst hab!hab Ihm dann angeboten das ich das ding natürlich zurück nehm und er seine kohle wiederbekommt!Wollt er aber dann nicht!nicht mal das geld fürs schweissen,da er das machen lassen wollte!
Ausserdem hat der rahmen niemals 200 mm Federweg!ich glaub so 130 hatte der ...
Schon dreist ,die Beschreibung ...


----------



## spengleschieber (21. Januar 2009)

neineinein...! diese Armut..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Meeester (21. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GARY-FISHER-ULT...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Auf dem letzten Bild (nähe Werkzeugkoffer)!!! genau hinsehen!!!


----------



## Jumper 1 (21. Januar 2009)

Ich habs gewußt
Waffen sind bei den Amis normal,aber das Fahrrad mit waffengewalt beschützen  ??


----------



## acardipane (21. Januar 2009)

soft air und bohrmaschine wow ^^


----------



## hai-nik (21. Januar 2009)

eine knarre ist schliesslich ein uramerikanisches werkzeug und gehört in jeden gut sortierten werkzeugkoffer


----------



## spengleschieber (22. Januar 2009)

wenn die reparatur beim gary nicht mehr hilft,muß man sich wohl erschiessen....und er hat sich doch für EBAY entschieden.


----------



## $tealth (25. Januar 2009)

nicht ebay aber..
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/167047/cat/42/date/1232890688

soso


----------



## sibby08 (25. Januar 2009)

Für Bilder Sammler:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-ENDU...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Anto (25. Januar 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Für Bilder Sammler:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-ENDU...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



_Zum Verkauf steht das oben angezeigte digitale *FOTO*. Es wir dem Auktionsgewinner per e-mail zugesandt._

Und Versandkosten 1 


----------



## DenK (25. Januar 2009)

Ein echtes Kunstwerk: 

Marzocchi bei Ebay


----------



## Biker_Pro (25. Januar 2009)

oh mein gott wie geil ist das denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (26. Januar 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> _Zum Verkauf steht das oben angezeigte digitale *FOTO*. Es wir dem Auktionsgewinner per e-mail zugesandt._
> 
> Und Versandkosten 1 


 
Gerade waren schon 56,- Euro geboten. 
Was für ein Hammer Foto


----------



## zuki (26. Januar 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Gerade waren schon 56,- Euro geboten.
> Was für ein Hammer Foto



OMG...wahrscheinlich sin das Bieter aus dem Ausland, die der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig sind.

Ich hätte ja ein schlechtes Gewissen als Verkäufer...


----------



## kopfkissen (26. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/super-Freeride-L...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

"brauche nicht solch ein gerät"  Nimmt er Luftdämpfer etwa wörtlich und dämpft nur mit Luft?


----------



## spengleschieber (26. Januar 2009)

Mann könnte die Gabel auch in Schoki eintauchen und abkühlen lassen..Brauner Bomber!


----------



## baltes21 (29. Januar 2009)

DenK schrieb:


> Ein echtes Kunstwerk:
> 
> Marzocchi bei Ebay



Ich hab den Guten Mann mal wegen dem Riss angeschrieben. Wie schön das er mir ein Bild geschickt hat.


----------



## SpankS (29. Januar 2009)

soso, hat santa cruz nen neues VP Free rausgebracht?

VP Free


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (29. Januar 2009)

...da wurde aber ganz dreist bei Grossmann abgekupfert....


----------



## nicolai.fan (30. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Eyecatch...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


Ein Nicolai ?


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Januar 2009)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Eyecatch...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
> 
> 
> Ein Nicolai ?



Kannst Du lesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (30. Januar 2009)

tigersclaw schrieb:


> kannst Du Lesen?



Nein !!!!


----------



## OKTAN (30. Januar 2009)

Schon toll, wie klein der Nicolai das neue Getriebe hingekriegt hat.


OKTAN


----------



## saturno (30. Januar 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Kannst Du lesen?



braucht er in dem fall nicht, klasischer verstoß gegen das markenrecht. der anwalt von kalle wird sich freuen auf die kohle die da rüber kommen muß. hoffentlich verkauft er das bike zum wahnsinnspreis das er die rechnung zahlen kann


----------



## Jumper 1 (30. Januar 2009)

da kann er Post bekommen mit der aufforderung zur Unterlassung vom Verkauf oder Namensangabe
Die Kosten für diese eine Unterschrift je nachdem was Nicolai wert ist ,mehere tausende Euro Anwaltkosten


----------



## Der Hofnarr (31. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Merida-Matts-Mia...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

das ist ja man krass!

schaut euch mal die bewertungen an - da würd ich net bieten
ist das ne sid? 
hs 11 sinds nicht, evo 2 auch nicht
gabs schwarze xt kurbeln?

und das schloss ist nicht dabei? - na klar: muss ja noch aufgeflext werden.

irgend wie wenig vertrauenswürdig


----------



## spengleschieber (1. Februar 2009)

Könnte man ja als N. Promo-Bike einsetzen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (1. Februar 2009)

mein favorit heute:
Fahrrad-fahren-gut selbst geölt - bis unter die hörner


----------



## spengleschieber (1. Februar 2009)

eingelegt in Öl....


----------



## kylogos (1. Februar 2009)

Falko1_de schrieb:


> mein favorit heute:
> Fahrrad-fahren-gut selbst geölt - bis unter die hörner



aber immerhin ein Rocky Mountain ...


----------



## spengleschieber (1. Februar 2009)

Rocky ist fernost...war doch klar!


----------



## Nibbelspanner (1. Februar 2009)

Diese selbst geölten dinger sind aber auch teuer.
holle mir auch mal Öl zum selbst ölen

sum tema rechtssreibung:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Top-Fahrad-Fon-der-marke-B1_W0QQitemZ280307573956QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item280307573956&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## SpankS (1. Februar 2009)

Top Fahrad Fon der marke B1 schrieb:


> Die gangschaltung ist von der Marke SHIMANO DEORE V-BRAKE




hä?  Das neue Shimano-V Brake Schaltwerk


----------



## Nibbelspanner (1. Februar 2009)

hier mal nur foto

bin da gerade am bieten und möchte nicht die aufmerksamkeit des gesamten forums drauf lenken, sonst entwickelt sich ein evtl. zu hoher preis.

deshalb kein link...nur foto.

könnte es aber evtl. später hier anbieten.

einfach anrufen oder per brief anfragen...postkarte geht auch.


----------



## enweh (1. Februar 2009)

Adresse?


----------



## nosaint77 (1. Februar 2009)

Der Hofnarr schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Merida-Matts-Mia...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> schaut euch mal die bewertungen an - da würd ich net bieten
> i



Das Bike ging am 31.01. raus und schon heute vom Käufer ne positive Bewertung. Käufer hat übrigens bisher 0 Bewertungen... das sagt schon alles


----------



## Nibbelspanner (1. Februar 2009)

enweh schrieb:


> Adresse?


 
Hans Wurst
In den Unterhosen 3a

60815 Rotzloch

und hier noch was schönes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (1. Februar 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> sum tema rechtssreibung:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Top-Fahrad-Fon-der-marke-B1_W0QQitemZ280307573956QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item280307573956&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Wenn man zwischen Rechtschreibung und Baumarktschrott wählen müsste, wäre dieses Bike das kleinere übel (weil Rechtschreibfehler sich nicht auf die Fahreigenschaften auswirken).


----------



## Outliner (2. Februar 2009)

"klötenfreund".die bezeichnung könnte glatt von tune sein.


----------



## mwulf (2. Februar 2009)

Hammer, des ist drei-fach Vollgefedert (oder ist es nur zwei mal Vollgefedert und der Ständer auch?), hat ne Federgabel mit federung und Federung hinten und vorne. Wenn das mal nicht komfortabel ist.
Blöd ist nur, wenn etwas kaputt geht, 25" Reifen und 6-Fach Kassetten/Schraubkränze krigt man eher selten.

Scheint auch keine Ausgewogene Kalukulation gewesen zu sein, auf der einen Seite nen Bild am Sonntag Testsieger und auf der anderen Seite nur 2 Katzenaugen ...


----------



## Nibbelspanner (2. Februar 2009)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Das Bike ging am 31.01. raus und schon heute vom Käufer ne positive Bewertung. Käufer hat übrigens bisher 0 Bewertungen... das sagt schon alles


 

jeder schlaue wird das vor einem kauf studieren...
ich kann solche betrüger jedenfalls erkennen.
hat seinen eigenen artikel gekauft...jeder hat freunde die mitbieten können.
weiss jeder, wenn der preiß stimmt ist e-bay trotzdem nicht schlecht.
stelle man sich vor woher man sonst alles mögliche herbekommen sollte.

man findet dort alles...und wird auch alles los.


----------



## Michislusi (2. Februar 2009)

Ehm Scheidenbremse? Ok :-D


----------



## matiosch (2. Februar 2009)

"Leichtbau (kleinste rahmengröße ohne sattel, pedale, katzenaugen, räder und rahmen 9,8 kg)" Was hat er dann gewogen?


----------



## Rocky_M (2. Februar 2009)

Klötenfreund find ich genial


----------



## SpankS (2. Februar 2009)

matiosch schrieb:


> "Leichtbau (kleinste rahmengröße ohne sattel, pedale, katzenaugen, räder und rahmen 9,8 kg)" Was hat er dann gewogen?




 Kurbel, Lenker und Vorbau, Schaltwerk etc. wiegen 9,8 Kilo. ist doch eindeutig leichtbau!


----------



## spengleschieber (2. Februar 2009)

vorderrad mit drei! reflektoren:Sonderausstattung! ( rad davor!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (2. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/eigenbau-voll-ca...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

bedeutet selbstbau, dass er das sitzrohr zwischendrin weggeschnitten hat oder wieso ist da unten am tretlager noch der stummel dran?


----------



## 4XRacerPB (2. Februar 2009)

umwerfer?


----------



## Clarus (2. Februar 2009)

Zitat der Ebay Auktion(Alle Rechte verbleiben natürlich bei Ebay)

"Am 26.01.09 hat der Verkäufer die folgenden Angaben hinzugefügt:

Naturlich gehöhrt die garbon Gabel auch dazu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,also complett,so wie auf die Bilder."


Findet den Fehler


----------



## SpankS (2. Februar 2009)

garbon und complett


----------



## Bjoern-NOX (2. Februar 2009)

Garbon ist absolutes High-End Material....! 

Carbon ist doch von Gestern!?


Aber mal im Ernst, Holländer verarscht man nicht!!!!


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Februar 2009)

Hatten wir das schon?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Morati-Moots-Ret...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Sehr optimistischer Startpreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Februar 2009)

Allerdings. Zu dem Thema hab ich auch noch was.


----------



## Pichelberger (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo, kann mir hier einer etwas zu sagen ? Ist wohl ein "No Limit" und auf dem Rahmen steht "Trengade". Kann das Teil etwas bzw. was kann man dafür verlangen (scheint ein älteres Modell zu sein) ?






Gruß Pichelberger


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Februar 2009)

Was hat das in diesem Thread verloren?

Das ist ein mehrere Jahre altes Trenga DE (www.trenga.de). Schätzungen ohne Ausstattungsliste und Zustandsbeschreibung sind sinnlos, viel ist es aber garantiert nicht mehr wert.


----------



## Pichelberger (3. Februar 2009)

Sorry...hatte außer "Ebay" nix anderes gefunden. Trotzdem danke für deine Einschätzung !!


----------



## 4XRacerPB (4. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Carbon-MTB-Mo...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


ich weiss nicht..hätt da kein gutes gefühl..


----------



## Exekuhtot (4. Februar 2009)

Aha, Alu mit Carbon Finish und leicht noch dazu. Ich verstehe nicht wie man so einen Mist produzieren kann,


----------



## mwulf (4. Februar 2009)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Carbon-MTB-Mo...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> 
> ich weiss nicht..hätt da kein gutes gefühl..



Wieso nicht? Die haben doch genug Material verbaut. Oder willst du es zweckentfremden und nicht wie auf dem Bild oben in der Auktion verwenden?


----------



## Triturbo (4. Februar 2009)

Ich versteh den Sinn von Carbon nicht, wenn der Rahmen 250g mehr als mein Alu Rahmen wiegt.


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Februar 2009)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Sinn von Carbon nicht, wenn der Rahmen 250g mehr als mein Alu Rahmen wiegt.



Es ist Carbon!


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Februar 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/167538/cat/18


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-zolle (4. Februar 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/167538/cat/18


 
 Super Materialien! Gewölbtes Aluminium und Reverse Arch Magnesium.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Februar 2009)

300g mit einer Titanfeder für 90mm Federweg gespart


----------



## Der-zolle (4. Februar 2009)

Manitou Werksfahrer kriegen die extrem dünnen Federn, wusstest du das nicht?


----------



## Triturbo (4. Februar 2009)

ILLMATIC MOUNTAINBIKE!!ROCK SHOX,SHIMANO XT 

Sattel    : Rock Shox (genau, ein Rock Shox Sattel, alles klar)
Lenker  : Tru Vatin (aha, zu doof zum lesen)
Räder   : sind 18 zoll oder 20 zoll kenn mich nicht genau aus (ist mir gar noch nicht aufgefallen)
Kettenleitwerk


----------



## spengleschieber (5. Februar 2009)

für 250 kauft man sich besser gar nichts sondern spart auf die erste million..


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2009)

Zugstufe und Rebound funktionieren bestens


----------



## 2Dirty (6. Februar 2009)

Hier kauft der Fachmann..... man beachte die Produktbezeichnung


----------



## SpankS (6. Februar 2009)

AAACHSOOO, dann fahr ich also die ganze Zeit beläge als Scheiben


----------



## 2Dirty (6. Februar 2009)

Und ich dachte so eine Technologie gibt es erst frühstens in 2010 zu kaufen 

*  Der Preis ist eine Preisempfehlung unserer Zentrale. Er basiert *auf den Vortag* und ist nicht verbindlich.

Foto nicht verbindlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Februar 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/168893/cat/28


----------



## $tealth (9. Februar 2009)

5â¬???
was ist denn dem durchgegangen


----------



## SpankS (9. Februar 2009)

direkt gekauft, son schnäppchen find ich nie wieder!


----------



## Schildbürger (9. Februar 2009)

Wow! Ist ja sogar goldfarben! Daher so günstig.
Und das schöne Deckchen (so sieht mein Toilettenpapier aus) auf dem es liegt.
Liebevoll fotografiert.


----------



## xalex (9. Februar 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/169630/cat/18

dreist.


----------



## SpankS (9. Februar 2009)

so unrecht hat er ja nicht, fahrbar ist sie wirklich noch.. nur halt ohne bremse vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (9. Februar 2009)

und warum dreist? er verschweigt ja nix!dreist wäre wenner behaupten würde das sich die Gabel in nem top zustand befinden würde..


----------



## sylantkilla (9. Februar 2009)

xalex schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/169630/cat/18
> 
> dreist.



Ich finde die Beschreibung in dem Angebot ja so geil...

"Ich verkaufe den Artikel weil:Mein Freund ne neue hat."

*lol*

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## mwulf (9. Februar 2009)

100 â¬ ist aber gÃ¼nstig, dafÃ¼r, dass sie gerade mal eingefahren ist und nahezu keine Gebrauchsspuren hat.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Februar 2009)

mwulf schrieb:


> 100  ist aber günstig, dafür, dass sie gerade mal eingefahren ist und nahezu keine Gebrauchsspuren hat.



Wenn Du vorne ohne Bremse fahren willlst/kannst, auf jeden Fall


----------



## sylantkilla (9. Februar 2009)

Das ding ist nur für den Street/Dirt-Bereich ist ne Boxxer wohl die falsche Wahl und beim Downhill oder allgemein in schwererem Gelände will ich persönlich nicht auf eine VR-Bremse verzichten.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## xalex (9. Februar 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> und warum dreist? er verschweigt ja nix!dreist wäre wenner behaupten würde das sich die Gabel in nem top zustand befinden würde..




wenn ich dazu schreibe "zum ausschlachten" oder so ists was anderes. die beschreibung "aber noch fahrbar" ist zumindest grob irreführend und spekuliert imho auf irgend jemand, der keine ahnung hat. irgend ein depp wird den schrott schon kaufen, und wenns nachher für 50 ist.


----------



## Ruhr[pOT]tler (9. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160313933322

...will sich Werbung auf den Hinterkopf tätowieren lassen.


----------



## sylantkilla (9. Februar 2009)

wie bescheuert man doch sein muss.....


----------



## jasper (9. Februar 2009)

Ruhr[pOT]tler;5572474 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160313933322
> 
> ...will sich Werbung auf den Hinterkopf tätowieren lassen.



schade, dass es mit meinem lotto-gewinn nix geworden ist, sonst hätte ich dem ne schöne meister proper-werbung finanziert. lol.


----------



## Schildbürger (10. Februar 2009)

Ruhr[pOT]tler;5572474 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160313933322
> 
> ...will sich Werbung auf den Hinterkopf tätowieren lassen.



Naja wäre nix für mich.
Andere bekommen für den (illegalen) Verkauf einer Niere weniger.
Wenn er doch dringend Geld braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hai-nik (10. Februar 2009)

es wäre interessant wenn man politikern die namen der firmen von denen sie geschmiert werden stechen würde. bei den meisten würde die zur verfügung stehende fläche nicht ausreichen


----------



## EvilEvo (10. Februar 2009)

hai-nik schrieb:


> es wäre interessant wenn man politikern die namen der firmen von denen sie geschmiert werden stechen würde. bei den meisten würde die zur verfügung stehende fläche nicht ausreichen



Und wenn doch noch Platz bleiben sollte, kann man die Schmiergeldbeträge gleich daneben stechen, dann ist definitiv kein Platz mehr


----------



## Anto (11. Februar 2009)

_"toki.de - schöne dinge zu *günstigen *preisen!"_


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. Februar 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> _"toki.de - schöne dinge zu *günstigen *preisen!"_



Ja, das ist doch mal ein Wort!


----------



## saturno (11. Februar 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> _"toki.de - schöne dinge zu *günstigen *preisen!"_




geil, alleine die einstellgebühren da freut sich die bucht


----------



## mwulf (11. Februar 2009)

Da es ein gewerblicher Ebay-Shop ist sind die Einstellgebühren immer bei 0 bis 10 ct, je nach Shop und kaufen wird das ja wohl keiner. Somit kommt auch keine Prozentuale Verkaufsprovision dazu.


----------



## 2Dirty (11. Februar 2009)

Nur ein leichter Defekt - ideal für Bastler!		http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260355479537


----------



## sylantkilla (11. Februar 2009)

Klar ich als gelernter Fachinformatiker bau das ding in null komma nix wieder auf ;-)


----------



## 2Dirty (11. Februar 2009)

[OT]

oh cool noch ein FI,  FIAE oder FISI?

[/OT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sylantkilla (11. Februar 2009)

fiae


----------



## votecstoepsl (12. Februar 2009)

aha


----------



## zastafari (12. Februar 2009)

mwulf schrieb:


> Da es ein gewerblicher Ebay-Shop ist sind die Einstellgebühren immer bei 0 bis 10 ct, je nach Shop und kaufen wird das ja wohl keiner. Somit kommt auch keine Prozentuale Verkaufsprovision dazu.



...interessant wird's, wenn man alle 4 Felgen kauft und anschließend das Geschäft widerruft. Dann kann er sich erstmal mit Ebay wegen der Gebühren rumschlagen...


----------



## Meisi (12. Februar 2009)

2Dirty schrieb:


> Nur ein leichter Defekt - ideal für Bastler!		http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260355479537





> Ich wachte auf und hatte einen Hammer in der Hand.



Soll vorkommen.


----------



## $tealth (12. Februar 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> _"toki.de - schöne dinge zu *günstigen *preisen!"_



dass der vollidot nicht ausrutscht :kotz:
naja marketing wa?


----------



## mwulf (12. Februar 2009)

toki.de hat die Preise gesenkt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Eigenbau-Feuerho...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
ist doch mal ne tolle Sache.


----------



## B.Scheuert (12. Februar 2009)

Toki legt aber auch sehr viel Wert auf *Originalware*. UngekÃ¼rzter original-Ausschnitt aus der original-Toki-Anzeige mit original Hervorhebungen von mir:


> _*
> *​_​ *original syncros * * ​ synchros teile parts + die original syncros- sattelstÃ¼tzen (alle wunderschÃ¶n in schwarz) sind schnellstens lieferbar​ bitte fragen sie uns!​*​ *+++*​ *team toki.de**toki.de**Kundenservice*​ *Bei diesem Artikel handelt es sich nicht um Ware zweiter Wahl, sondern um Neuware. Kein FÃ¤lschung, 100% neu und originalware *​ *Ich garantiere Originalware â*​ *Nicht verfÃ¤lscht â leider alles schon selbst erlebt!*​ *+++*​ *Ihre Zufriedenheit ist meine Sicherheit!*​ *Ich liefere nur Originalware!*​


----------



## spengleschieber (12. Februar 2009)

toki  ist ist lustich!


----------



## Meisi (13. Februar 2009)

Essen auf Räder


----------



## saturno (13. Februar 2009)

mwulf schrieb:


> toki.de hat die Preise gesenkt ...




ja nachdem ich ihn gefragt habe wieviele diamanten auf der felge angebracht sind und wieviel karat die dann haben


----------



## Hardtailpussy (13. Februar 2009)

Bis vor kurzem stand bei den Toki - Auktionen immer noch "Schauen Sie was der Artikel im Fachhandel kosten würde!!"

Na, vielleicht hat er jetzt selber mal geschaut. 
Die POINT Pedale für 26  find ich auch nicht schlecht...sogar Karstadt ist billiger.


----------



## crannY (13. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300292138185


Der Hinweis fuer Spezialkolleggas


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (13. Februar 2009)

crannY schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300292138185
> 
> 
> Der Hinweis fuer Spezialkolleggas



Speziale Hinweis für Spezialkolleggas!

---"Du nix kaufen hier, wenn wollen erzählen gebe 500,-  und Scheisendreck bei Abholen die Auto! Schauen vorher an oder kaufen so und fertig!
Gebot sein nix Verhandlungsgrundlage bei Abholung, Gebot sein Endpreis!
Mich nix interessiert
Dein Lebensgeschichte;
von viel hungerige Familie;
langes teures Weg für Auto bis Takatuka-Land.
Ich auch Hunger, ich auch Teuer. Und ich 2 Frauen"---

 das Beste was ich seit langem in der bucht gesehn hab...


----------

